# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na VUK VRHOVCU

## BHany

drage naše forumašice i forumaši koji se liječite na VV-u
otvaram novu stranicu/temu

*molim vas budite:
- sažeti
-informativni*

*molim vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja)
-chatati (chat ćemo brisati bez upozorenja)*

*SRETNO SVIMA*  :Heart: 

STARA TEMA

----------


## BHany

info

Adresa: Dugi Dol 4a, Zagreb - 2.kat 
Centrala *01/ 23 53 800* Liječnici - ginekolozi
Dr. med*. Miro Šimun Alebić*tel. *23 53 906*
Dr. med*. Pavan-Jukić* tel.* 23 53 914*

Liječnici - androlozi 
Mr.sc. Božo Čolak, dr.med.,tel. *23 53 903*
Dr. med. *Kristijan Peroš*, tel. *23 53 916*

Androloški laboratorij i labaratorij za biologiju humane reprodukcije
*Alfred Kniewald,* *mr. biol**.*
*Slavica Orešković*
*Josip Barišić*
*Davorka Blašković*

Sestre *
Ivanka Jug* glavna sestra Odjela
*Gordana Škvorc*
*Sonja Brdar*
*Jasminka Feketić*

*Naručivanje* za ginekologa
*Sestre/naručivanje* - dr. Lučinger: tel. *2353 893*
*Sestre/naručivanje* – dr. Alebić: tel. *2353 907*
*Naručivanje između 13:00 – 14:00 sati* 

za androloga *Administrator – naručivanje*: tel. *23 53 904*

*Androloški labaratorij - davanje uzorka*
/2. kat - desno iza staklenog zida/
od 7:30 - uzimanje uzorka za postupke IVF i ICSI 
od 9:00/9:30 - uzimanje uzoraka za obradu spermiograma
*Laboratorij (biokemija i imunologija)*
/2. kat - lijevo, soba 403/

Spermiogram se čeka između      20 i 40 danaSpermiogram iz druge      klinike se na Vuk Vrhovcu ne priznajeZa spermiogram se ne      treba naručiti - uputnica se predaje na glavnom šalteru – kod      administratoraZa pregled kod androloga se      treba naručiti - uputnica se predaje na glavnom šalteru – kod      administratora (2. kat lijevo - ostakljeni prostor)Pregled kod androloga čeka      se 1 – 2 mjesecaZa pregled kod ginekologa      se treba naručitiAko idete prvi puta ili nosite      nalaze najbolje je doći poslije 11 satiZa dan pregleda izdvojite      nekoliko sati jer se dugo čekaZa prvi ili kontrolni      pregled kod ginekologa te prvi pregled kad ulazite u postupak – uputnicu      predajete sestri vašeg liječnikaFolikulometrija u postupku      od 07:30 - ne morate se javljati sestriŠtoperica – Choragon se      prima u 21:00 ili 23:00 (reći će vam) – ako ste u Zagrebu, možete ju      primiti na 3. katu VV-a (dežurstvo)Prije punkcije u      stimuliranom postupku dobijete injekciju tramala i/ili injekciju normabela      (ovisno o broju js)Prije punkcije u prirodnom      postupku ne dobivate nikakve lijekovePrije transfera ne dobivate      nikakve lijekove – nije bolnoJutro transfera popijte      utrogestan umjesto da ga, kao inače, aplicirate vaginalnoNa dan punkcije i transfera      dođite u 7:30 i ponesite papuče, čarape, spavačicu i ogrtač – ne morate se      javljati sestriNa dan punkcije s vama mora      doći suprug/partnerNedjeljom i praznikom se ne      rade punkcije niti transferi
Nedjeljom i praznikom se ne može primiti injekcija hormonske terapije na VV-u

----------


## BHany

ako imate još novih ili točnijih informacija, napišite ili mi pošaljite na pp da ubacim u ove prve postove
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Ajde neka netko tko je isao kod ove nove dr napise nesto vise 
ja sam danas isla se informirati moram se 1 dan cklusa javiti gore i onda ce me naruciti
Još uvijek nisam na cistu kod koga ici Dr Alebic je stari majstor i strucnjak ali mi je problem vrijeme koje ide Nemam bas previse vremena za cekanje Sad mi je 36 na drugom sam postupku htjela bi to sto prije, a kod njega se dugo ceka i guzva je

----------


## ValaMala

*nety*, cure s puno više staža su nam jako žustro savjetovale da ne igramo na sreću kod mladih neiskusnih doktora i ja se zaista slažem s njima. Ne mogu reći ništa loše o novoj doktorici, jako je draga, nježna, susretljiva i uvjerena sam da će uz još učenja i prakse postati izvrsna mpo doktorica. Moje iskustvo s njom nije veliko, ali kad je tek startala nekoliko puta mi je uz nadgledanje dr. A. radila folikulometrije i nije mogla naći folikule koje je on odmah vidio, a to isto mi je potvrdilo još nekoliko cura. S druge strane, dr. A. joj je uvijek tu negdje da uskoči i pomogne. Znam da se definitivno s njim uvijek konzultira u vezi stimulacija itd. Ne znam, ja bih svakako čekala dr. A., ali je to na kraju tvoja odluka. Puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## nety

ValaMala hvala na susretljivosti i na volji za pomoci Naravno svako je misljenje individualno i na kraju je odluka opet na meni Imam vremena do slj ciklusa pa cu si još jednom sve dobro spretumbati :Smile:  Vjerovatno me cure kuze...kad je covjek u situaciji da nesto tako jako zeli a nemoze to imati onda je sav rastrgan ja vidim netko napise Uspio sam u mariboru i ja bi odmah tamo  :Smile: ...drugi napise uspio sam u Pragu ..i eto mene vec razmisljam kako bi tamo isla  :Smile: 
Tesko je biti pametan u ovom trenu kad zapravo nazalost znam iz vlastitog iskustva da ne ovisi puno o dr Curama koje su bile samnom u Petrovoj je cijeli postupk i terapiju vodio prof šimunić i prof Vrčić i na kraju kad je dosao dan punkcije i transfera nijedan od njih nije bio prisutan nego netko skroz drugi Svakoj je kao i meni vraceno po 2-3 embrije i od nas 9 samo jedna ostala trudna

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, nema pravila. U jednoj grupi na VV je nedavno od 5 cura 5 imalo pozitivne bete, a pak u našoj grupi ni jedna, a isti dan one cure s transfera nekoliko pozitivne bete..

----------


## Mali Mimi

nety možda će ti ovo djelovati okrutno ali ja ne bih previše eksperimentirala sa novijim dr., pogotovo kad nemamo vremena na pretek pred sobom, kod nje ćeš možda prije doći na red za postupak ali to ne znači da ćeš prije doći do svog cilja. 
Kad bih nekako mogla rezimirati što mislim da je bitno kod izbora dr. i klinike to bilo individualan pristup i iskustvo dr. i dobar lab, to je ono što možemo donekle birati. No nikad ne znaš ako imaš sreće možeš u bilo kojoj klinici i kod bilo kojeg dr. zatrudniti. Odluka je na tebi a ja ti želim puno sreće!

----------


## nety

> nety možda će ti ovo djelovati okrutno ali ja ne bih previše eksperimentirala sa novijim dr., pogotovo kad nemamo vremena na pretek pred sobom, kod nje ćeš možda prije doći na red za postupak ali to ne znači da ćeš prije doći do svog cilja. 
> Kad bih nekako mogla rezimirati što mislim da je bitno kod izbora dr. i klinike to bilo individualan pristup i iskustvo dr. i dobar lab, to je ono što možemo donekle birati. No nikad ne znaš ako imaš sreće možeš u bilo kojoj klinici i kod bilo kojeg dr. zatrudniti. Odluka je na tebi a ja ti želim puno sreće!


Ma kakvi okrutno Okrutna je bila moja beta  :Smile:  a ne ti
Nema govor o nikakvoj ljutnji ili slicnom Znaci preporuka bi bio dr A zbog iskustva i rezultata koje ima iza sebe ?

----------


## ValaMala

Apsolutno. Evo i hrpa lijepih beta s VV u zadnje vrijeme i na forumu ti je dobra preporuka.

----------


## nety

Mogu smao reci hvala na pomoci i sugestijama i strpljenju Bas ste zlatne Imam cir na zeludcu od svega  :Smile:  ali ako uz njega dobim i jednu mau bebicu na kraju necu se buniti  :Smile: 
Jeli mi zna tko reci ako se ad narucim u roku od mj dana kad bi mozda mogla ici na postupak?

----------


## ValaMala

To je jako teško za reći, osobito jer se bliže ljetni praznici i pauza. Najbolje je da što prije odeš na konzultacije i tako ćeš sve znati

----------


## cosmic

evo ja sam kod dr. jukić i do sada sam imala samo jedan susret sa njom,bila mi je o.k.Na pregledu sam bila u 3 mj i stavila nas je u postupak za 5 mj.Malo sam ostala zbunjena jer sam mislila da ćemo duže ćekati.u biti najduže je trajala suprugova obrada kod dr.čolaka oko godinu dana.kod nas je u pitanju azoospermia,uzima clomifen oko 6 mj. pa je došlo do malog poboljšanja.uglavnom dr. jukić je rekla da moramo iskoristiti to njegovo stanje i što prije pokušati.

----------


## Kadauna

> ValaMala hvala na susretljivosti i na volji za  pomoci Naravno svako je misljenje individualno i na kraju je odluka opet  na meni Imam vremena do slj ciklusa pa cu si još jednom sve dobro  spretumbati Vjerovatno me cure kuze...kad je covjek u situaciji da  nesto tako jako zeli a nemoze to imati onda je sav rastrgan ja vidim  netko napise Uspio sam u mariboru i ja bi odmah tamo ...drugi napise  uspio sam u Pragu ..i eto mene vec razmisljam kako bi tamo isla 
> Tesko  je biti pametan u ovom trenu kad zapravo nazalost znam iz vlastitog  iskustva da ne ovisi puno o dr Curama koje su bile samnom u Petrovoj je  cijeli postupk i terapiju vodio prof šimunić i prof Vrčić i na kraju kad  je dosao dan punkcije i transfera nijedan od njih nije bio prisutan  nego netko skroz drugi Svakoj je kao i meni vraceno po 2-3 embrije i od  nas 9 samo jedna ostala trudna


ajme nety ovo što si napisala za petrovu je grozno, apsolutno grozno i  odgovara ustvari onome što svi slutimo a to je da lažu o rezultatima  potpomognute...  :Sad: ( iako takav jedan dan ne mora biti točno ali može  biti indikativno...... 

* Uglavnom, ono što sam ti htjela reći je da ja nikako ne bih preporučila ići k liječnici koja ima polugodišnje MPO iskustvo, ali nikako.* 

Ja sam upravo iz razloga koje si ti navela prije nekoliko godina odabrala mladog liječnika bez mnogo iskustva baš zato da bih odmah došla na red ali i zato što nije bilo cjelodnevnog čekanja na folikulometrije. Da sam znala tad što znam sada nikada ne bih odlučila na taj način. Odabrala bih sigurno iskusnijeg liječnika što ne znači samo da je iskusniji nego i da ima bolje uvjete u laboratoriju i prednost među biolozima..................

I još bih nešto promijenila..... *odmah bih se prijavila za postupak vani, treba ga čekati, posebno u Mariboru*....... nek ti stoji termin, ako se sad prijaviš na red ćeš doći u travnju ili svibnju 2012.g... ja nisam poslušala druge i čekala svoj red u HR, nisam htjela čekati 1 g. na postupak no godina u MPO vodama brzo prođe. Nek tebe termin čeka, a daj Bože da ga nikada i nećeš trebati........

SRETNO!!

----------


## nety

A hvala vam svima na pomoci i susretljivosti Puno pomazete U ovakvoj situaciji svaki je savjet dobrodosao Nazalost nista od Maribora Prvenstveno nemrem placati a ako i ide od HZZ-o problem je sto meni M radi u smjenama jutro podne noc i nema me tko voziti tamo a nemre za tako nesto nikako uzeti slobodan dan Skupljam ja lovu kunu po kunu za Lučija ali nadam se da mi neće trebati da ću ja iskoristiti svoje postupke i gurati kolica a ne razisljati kod kojeg cu dr
To isto zelim i svima ovdje koji su isto kao i ja ...na mukama

----------


## tajna30

može li mi koja reći kakvo je stanje na VV,sutra idem gore,3dc,a nisam se najavila,u subotu mi se nitko nije javljao.
nadam se da krećemo u novi AIH postupak,nakon 2 mjeseca pauze.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, upravo mi se javila cura s kojom sam bila na mojem prvom IVF-u, to je njoj bio treći i nažalost neuspješan. Sljedeći mjesec je trebala ići u novi postupak na VV-u i napravila test jer joj je menga kasnila i test pozitivan. Onda betu i ona je preko 6000! Tako predivno, nadam se da će se tako nešto obistiniti i svima nama!

----------


## nana1976

To se zna događati jer ti je tjelo još pod hormonima, ali u svakom slučaju Čestitam :Klap:

----------


## ValaMala

Ne vjerujem da je to, zadnji ivf je bio u 1. mjesecu, od tada nije imala stimulaciju, a sljedeći ciklus je trebala u novi postupak.

----------


## marincezg

Bok svima!!!!
jel ima kakvih novosti sa VV, mislim opcenito na sve.......
ja sam momentalno na jasminu i onda idem negdje oko polovice mjeseca na pregled
i nadam se da krecemo opet sa stimuliranim postupkom
do tad pozdrav

----------


## pirica

> Bok svima!!!!
> jel ima kakvih novosti sa VV, mislim opcenito na sve.......
> ja sam momentalno na jasminu i onda idem negdje oko polovice mjeseca na pregled
> i nadam se da krecemo opet sa stimuliranim postupkom
> do tad pozdrav


i mene zanima

----------


## ValaMala

Da, kao da je malo utihnuo VV forum. Ja sam u kontaktu s nekoliko VV trudnica, znam da nam Eva uskoro kreće u novi postupak, Ruža čeka betu nakon aih-a, ostalo... gdje su nam curke?

Ja pak čekam svoju mengu koja nikako. Imala sam čudno krvarenje/spoting od 3 dana, od 18 - 20dc, koje je onda skroz prestalo. Sad bi već morala biti menga, ali je još nema. Jučer ujutro sam radila testić (u nadi je spas), ali je minus. Uglavnom 2dc sam u Ljubljani.

----------


## pirica

za Ružu znam, znam za još nekoga tko je u postupku ali pošto se nije sama javila neću je imenovat, s Evom bi se mogla i sresti

----------


## Alcantra

i ja pratim ovaj forum,nasla sam puno korisnih informacija, ali nisam bas aktivna
nakon neuspjelog prvog AIH u 02/2011, sa novim ciklusom u 05/2011 idemo u prvi IVF zbog oscilirajuceg spermiograma supruga
s obzirom da nisam iz Zagreba zanima me koliko cesto su folikulometrije od 3 dc do punkcije 
hvala na odgovorima i sretno svima u postupcima

----------


## ruža82

Ej, cure. Ja sam čekalica bete za 16.5. koliko sam ja shvatila ništa novo nema, sve po starom. radi doktor normalno, i doktorica nešto više nego zadnji put. ona mi je i radila AIH. pretpostavljam da cure koje idu na IVF imaju više informacija od nas AIH-ovki. kad sam bila na AIH, bilo je 5 punkcija, 3 transfera i 3 AIH - koliko sam shvatila sve smo pacijentice dr. A!! pozdrav i sretno svima!!!

----------


## Ela28

Ja sam već odavno trebala biti u postupku ali kako menge nema još od 3.mj ništa od toga.Bila sam kod svog ginekologa na ultrazvuku trudna nisam kaže da je to normalno izostanak menge kao posljedica pilula koje sam pila i sad pijem duphaston da opet dobijem krvarenje sve mi se čini da ću malo odmoriti od svega i pričekati jesen jer tko zna kad ću procuriti  :Sad: 

Pozdrav ružo i sretno  :Smile:  i tebi vala pusa  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Pusa draga, šteta za tu mengu. I ja sam u iščekivanju, pa nikako još... Inače meni je dr. uvijek izazivao mengu utrićima. Uzimala sam ih 10 dana, prestala i menga bi došla. Nadam se da ćeš uletjeti još prije ljetne pauze

----------


## ksena28

> i ja pratim ovaj forum,nasla sam puno korisnih informacija, ali nisam bas aktivna
> nakon neuspjelog prvog AIH u 02/2011, sa novim ciklusom u 05/2011 idemo u prvi IVF zbog oscilirajuceg spermiograma supruga
> s obzirom da nisam iz Zagreba* zanima me koliko cesto su folikulometrije od 3 dc do punkcije* 
> hvala na odgovorima i sretno svima u postupcima


*Ruža* i *ValaMala*, kakvo je sad stanje?

----------


## ValaMala

Ja ti nemam pojma, znam samo nekoliko cura koje kreću u novi postupak sada i nešto trudnica, no ja ti čekam mengu i startam sa postupkom kod dr. Reša u Ljubljani. Ksena, ti sitno brojiš, jelda?

----------


## ksena28

Pa bila si u postupku na VV, ali zašto držat forum informativnim kad ga možemo zachatavat... 

Alcantra, iako je davno davno prošlo vrijeme kad sam bila u postupcima, u pravilu prije punkcije se odradi od 3 - 4 UZV-a

----------


## ruža82

Iako sam ja imala AIH, folikulometrije sam imala 3,8,13 dc i AIH 15dc. 
i ja isto putujem u jednom smjeru 2 sata, poslije posao ali sve za bebu

----------


## Alcantra

ksena28 i ruža82 hvala vam na odgovorima.
Morat ću planirati ostati onda cijelo vrijeme gore, na svu sreću imam kod koga

----------


## maya3

pozdrav cure! trebala bih jednu informaciju dali u ljekarni na VV ima za kupiti injekcije decapeptyla po 1 komad ( gdje god sam pitala nije moguće već čitava kutija) i znate li koje im je radno vrijeme subotom? 
p.s. zovem ih na tel pa mi se nitko ne javlja

----------


## ValaMala

Kada počinje ljetna pauza na VV, jel zna netko? I kada opet startaju na jesen?

----------


## gala1979

Obično rade do cca 01.07. i onda opet od cca 15.09.

----------


## nata

> pozdrav cure! trebala bih jednu informaciju dali u ljekarni na VV ima za kupiti injekcije decapeptyla po 1 komad ( gdje god sam pitala nije moguće već čitava kutija) i znate li koje im je radno vrijeme subotom? 
> p.s. zovem ih na tel pa mi se nitko ne javlja


Subotom rade od 8:00-12:00. (evo i brojevi za svaki slučaj tel. 01/2300 499 ili 01/2332 018)

----------


## RuzicaSB

*maya3* za ljekarnu nisam sigurna ali neces pogrijesiti ni ako pitas sestre da li imaju za prodati na komad, znam kad sam si sama financirala lijekove za postupak da sam kod njih mogla kupiti decapeptyl, stopericu itd, onoliko koliko mi je taj tren trebalo.

Naravno ovo se odnosi na slucaj da si kod njih u postupku.

----------


## maya3

do prije godinu bila sam pacijent VV-a a odlaskom dr.L sam se prebacila na SD tako da to nije moguće...hvala na infu, moram u potragu dalje

----------


## amyx

> pozdrav cure! trebala bih jednu informaciju dali u ljekarni na VV ima za kupiti injekcije decapeptyla po 1 komad ( gdje god sam pitala nije moguće već čitava kutija) i znate li koje im je radno vrijeme subotom? 
> p.s. zovem ih na tel pa mi se nitko ne javlja


 U ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj prodaju na komad 100 %

----------


## Strašna

Da li je netko možda bio 11.5. na pregledu?

----------


## Strašna

I imam još jedno pitanje...može li mi netko reći šta se radi na prvom pregledu kod androloga. naime mm je naručen kod nadrologa za prvi pregled i labaratorijsku obradu. Pretpostavljam da će raditi spermiogram..ali da li to uključuje i još kakav pregled ili je to to?
Hvala

----------


## Gost

Prvo će popričati sa obadvoje , a onda će tebe poslati van ordinacije , on će lijepo skinuti svoje donje rublje (jelte ovaj bokserice ) i onda će mu malo pregledati jajčeka , penis i popipati sve to skupa .Zatim će napisati svoje mišljenje , i onda će ga uputiti da ide dati uzorak za spermiogram .Tako je bar bilo kod nas !!

----------


## Strašna

Tako sam nekako i mislila..... Uglavnom u istom danu se obavlja i pregled i spermiogram, jel?

----------


## Gost

Da !

----------


## ValaMala

U našem slučaju ja nisam bila potrebna, muž je išao unutra sam. Ostalo sve kako su napisale cure

----------


## Strašna

Puno vam hvala. 
Inače što se tiče našeg slučaja,unazad 3 godine radimo na bebi ali ništa. 
Kroz svo to vrijeme redovno odlazim kod svoje ginekologice u Požegi. Dijagnosticirani su mi PCOS koje sam prije te 3 godine koliko intenzivno radimo na bebi liječila Dianama, a sad sam na Duphastonima. 9.05. sam bila na prvom pregledu na VV kod doktorice Pavan-Jukić. Moja doktorica me nikako nije upućivala dalje, sve dok i sama nije shvatila da ona više ništa ne može. Svaki put kad bi došla na pregled, bilo bi nešto novo...tako da sam liječila i ureaplazmu i klamidiju. Zadnji nalazi briseva su bili ok. Također godinama se borim i s visokim prolaktinom, pa zbog njega pijem Bromergon. Zadnji nalaz Bromergona je na gornjoj granici.
Pa eto ako netko ima kakav dobar savjet ili prijedlog, samo nek puca.....

----------


## tajna30

Cure moje drage,mene doktor danas iznenadio,odnosno šokirao činjenicom da idemo na IVF.
Veli da sam odlično reagirala na klomifene,imam više folikula,pa ne želi riskirati.
Može li mi koja malo opisati postupak?!

----------


## Šiškica

Ajd ukucaj u tražilicu da ti nitko ne mora pisati roman, molim te..  možeš u rodinu a možeš u google..

a i čitaj prvi post u njemu ti pišu bitne informacije..


I super da se dr. odlučio za IVF , uspješnost ti je puno veća..

----------


## Kadauna

Mislim da je potrebno znati činjenice kakve jesu u IVF-u, uspješnost s  tri jajne stanice je ovisno o godinama izm. 6-21%, bez obzira u što Vas  Vaši liječnici uvjeravali! To se odnosi na broj stanica po ciklusu,  dakle upotrebljavane u jednom ciklusu a ne one neoplođeno zamrznute!!!


dob žene:    18-34 godine;               35-37 godina        38-39 godina           40+ godina

*3   j.s.                 21%                            18%                        12%                                                 6%*

*15  j.s.                 40%                          41%                        26%                             17%*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65387-Z...jajnih-stanica

----------


## Ela28

Evo i mene ja sam jučer bila na pregledu 3.dan od postupka ništa do jeseni endometrij neprimjeren fazi ciklusa 7mm,nalaz suspektan za polipozu endometrija,doktor preporučio HISTEROSKOPIJU kad to obavim ciklus prije moram popiti Logest jer na Jasmin i Olariu nisam dobro reagirala .Sva sretna jer sam procurila nakon točno 2.mjeseca a od postupka šipak. 

Jel još tko bio nedavno na histeroskopiji ? Neću ni ići prije jeseni jer mi je doktor rekao da se to može i vratiti pa nedaj Bože da moram ići dva puta.

Sad malo o stanju tamo ako sam dobro shvatila jučer su bila 4 transfera i 4 punkcije bila sam brzo prozvana već iza 8h i doktor nije bio sam kad me je pregledavao još je s njim bio neki mlađi doktor pa mu je sve objašnjavao zašto ne mogu u postupak ....

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo i mene ja sam jučer bila na pregledu 3.dan od postupka ništa do jeseni endometrij neprimjeren fazi ciklusa 7mm,nalaz suspektan za polipozu endometrija,doktor preporučio HISTEROSKOPIJU kad to obavim ciklus prije moram popiti Logest jer na Jasmin i Olariu nisam dobro reagirala .Sva sretna jer sam procurila nakon točno 2.mjeseca a od postupka šipak. 
> 
> Jel još tko bio nedavno na histeroskopiji ? Neću ni ići prije jeseni jer mi je doktor rekao da se to može i vratiti pa nedaj Bože da moram ići dva puta.
> 
> Sad malo o stanju tamo ako sam dobro shvatila jučer su bila 4 transfera i 4 punkcije bila sam brzo prozvana već iza 8h i doktor nije bio sam kad me je pregledavao još je s njim bio neki mlađi doktor pa mu je sve objašnjavao zašto ne mogu u postupak ....


za histeroskopiju ti ništa nažalost ne znam, ukucaj u tražilicu, vjerujem da ćeš naći hrpu informacija na forumu Roda u vezi histeroskopije. 
SRETNO! Znam samo da polipe mogu ukloniti na histeroskopiji............ i da, 7mm endometriji je apsolutno previsoko za 3. dan ciklusa.


Jako mi je zanimljiv podatak da je doktor Alebić objašnjavao nekom mladom kolegi na uzv zašto ti ne možeš u postupak trenutno. *Jel netko možda pouzdano zna da zapošljavaju, uhodavaju, obučavaju i 3. liječnika na Vuk Vrhovcu?*

----------


## ValaMala

*Kadauna*, to isto za nekog mladog liječnika koji je na pregledima s dr. Alebićem mi je rekla i jedna cura s kojom sam u kontaktu, a koja je sada u postupku, dakle definitivno netko uči gore.

----------


## king

Ja sam bila na histeroskopiji prije 3 mjeseca.Stvorio mi se polip u samom postupku, no na sljedećem ultrazvuku ga više nije bilo...otišao s mengom. Tako da je moja histeroskopija na kraju bila dijagnostička. u bolnici ostaješ 3 dana, operacija je pod anestezijom, tako da moraš prije napraviti pretrage tj. vaditi krv i urinokulturu i konzultirati se s anesteziologom. Sljedeća dva ciklusa su mi bila poremećena (24 i 33 dan ciklusa), pa sam dobila kontracepciju 2 ciklusa. Ono što je bitno jest da ti se to ipak na kraju oduži i evo ja sam tek nakon 4 mjeseca uspjela ući u postupak. No, možeš otići i privatno...Ipak,histeroskopija se tretira kao operacija, pa se trebaš(ukoliko ideš u bolnicu) javiti bar par mjeseci prije.

----------


## Kadauna

> Puno vam hvala. 
> Inače što se tiče našeg slučaja,unazad 3 godine radimo na bebi ali ništa. 
> Kroz  svo to vrijeme redovno odlazim kod svoje ginekologice u Požegi.  Dijagnosticirani su mi PCOS koje sam prije te 3 godine koliko intenzivno  radimo na bebi liječila Dianama, a sad sam na Duphastonima. 9.05. sam  bila na prvom pregledu na VV kod doktorice Pavan-Jukić. Moja doktorica  me nikako nije upućivala dalje, sve dok i sama nije shvatila da ona više  ništa ne može. Svaki put kad bi došla na pregled, bilo bi nešto  novo...tako da sam liječila i ureaplazmu i klamidiju. Zadnji nalazi  briseva su bili ok. Također godinama se borim i s visokim prolaktinom,  pa zbog njega pijem Bromergon. Zadnji nalaz Bromergona je na gornjoj  granici.
> Pa eto ako netko ima kakav dobar savjet ili prijedlog, samo nek puca.....


draga *Strašna*, dobro nam došla na forum i čim prije nam otišla s njega u trudnički forum  :Smile: ))) 

prvo da ti kažem da mi je beskrajno žao što te je tvoja soc. ginićka  zavlačila pune tri godine, na kraju su upravo ginekolozi ti koji kažu da  prekasno rađamo a najčećše put potpomognute oplodnje ima ovakvu  uvertiru, višegodišnje probavanje prirodno, pa uz neki lijek, pa ne znam ti ni ja što, pa opustite se i to sve uz odobravanje  soc.ginekologa............ PCOS ako je samo PCOS je inače lako savladiv  potpomognutom oplodnjom ako je samo PCO u pitanju. Cure s izraženim  PCOS-om su uglavnom bez menstruacije dakle i bez ovulacije tako da  prirodno bez lijekova ili bez potpomognute ne mogu zatrudnjeti. 

*Ja iskreno NE BIH išla doktorici Pavan-Jukić* zato što je ona još jako  friška u MPO vodama i kao što tvoja soc. ginićka nije vidjela nikakav  veći problem već skoro tri godine, tako ja ne bih išla na tvom mjestu  imenovanoj liječnici s  minimalnim MPO (medicinski potpomognuta  oplodnja) iskustvom od samo 3-4 mjeseca. Ja bih iskreno odabrala da mogu  nekoga tko ima više iskustva s PCOS-om i ostalim eventualnim povezanim  poremećajima ali i drugim dijagnozama koje se mogu naći i koje mogu  otežavati prirodno začeće ali i potpomognutu oplodnju. Ja bih na tvom  mjestu išla dr. Alebiću ili bih promijenila kliniku. Vama treba  kompletna dijagnostika, ne znam jel ti muž recimo radio spermiogram, to  je među prvim stvarima koje ćete morati odraditi prije bilo kakve odluke što ćete i kakve postupke raditi. 

SVakako SRETNO kako god i gdje god odlučili ići.

----------


## Ela28

> Ja sam bila na histeroskopiji prije 3 mjeseca.Stvorio mi se polip u samom postupku, no na sljedećem ultrazvuku ga više nije bilo...otišao s mengom. Tako da je moja histeroskopija na kraju bila dijagnostička. u bolnici ostaješ 3 dana, operacija je pod anestezijom, tako da moraš prije napraviti pretrage tj. vaditi krv i urinokulturu i konzultirati se s anesteziologom. Sljedeća dva ciklusa su mi bila poremećena (24 i 33 dan ciklusa), pa sam dobila kontracepciju 2 ciklusa. Ono što je bitno jest da ti se to ipak na kraju oduži i evo ja sam tek nakon 4 mjeseca uspjela ući u postupak. No, možeš otići i privatno...Ipak,histeroskopija se tretira kao operacija, pa se trebaš(ukoliko ideš u bolnicu) javiti bar par mjeseci prije.


 
Ok thanks otići ću do ginekologa da pitam kad se treba ići koji dan iako mi je A rekao da se nakon toga može odmah u postupak ali ni ja ne vjerujem u to  :Smile:

----------


## Ela28

> za histeroskopiju ti ništa nažalost ne znam, ukucaj u tražilicu, vjerujem da ćeš naći hrpu informacija na forumu Roda u vezi histeroskopije. 
> SRETNO! Znam samo da polipe mogu ukloniti na histeroskopiji............ i da, 7mm endometriji je apsolutno previsoko za 3. dan ciklusa.
> 
> 
> Jako mi je zanimljiv podatak da je doktor Alebić objašnjavao nekom mladom kolegi na uzv zašto ti ne možeš u postupak trenutno. *Jel netko možda pouzdano zna da zapošljavaju, uhodavaju, obučavaju i 3. liječnika na Vuk Vrhovcu?*


Za endometrij pa što ja tu mogu nisam ni prije znala da je to bitno za postupak za histeroskopiju našla sam baš ovdje na forumu hvala i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Puno ti hvala na savjetima!
Što se tiče doktorice čula sam da je nova u tome... Supruga je odmah uputila na pregled kod androloga i da napravi spermiogram. i meni kompletne nalaze iako sam dosta njih i imala (npr nalazi hormona) 
Ne znam ni sama šta bi rekla... glupo mi je sad mjenjat doktora iako bi mozda trebala.


> draga *Strašna*, dobro nam došla na forum i čim prije nam otišla s njega u trudnički forum ))) 
> 
> prvo da ti kažem da mi je beskrajno žao što te je tvoja soc. ginićka  zavlačila pune tri godine, na kraju su upravo ginekolozi ti koji kažu da  prekasno rađamo a najčećše put potpomognute oplodnje ima ovakvu  uvertiru, višegodišnje probavanje prirodno, pa uz neki lijek, pa ne znam ti ni ja što, pa opustite se i to sve uz odobravanje  soc.ginekologa............ PCOS ako je samo PCOS je inače lako savladiv  potpomognutom oplodnjom ako je samo PCO u pitanju. Cure s izraženim  PCOS-om su uglavnom bez menstruacije dakle i bez ovulacije tako da  prirodno bez lijekova ili bez potpomognute ne mogu zatrudnjeti. 
> 
> *Ja iskreno NE BIH išla doktorici Pavan-Jukić* zato što je ona još jako  friška u MPO vodama i kao što tvoja soc. ginićka nije vidjela nikakav  veći problem već skoro tri godine, tako ja ne bih išla na tvom mjestu  imenovanoj liječnici s  minimalnim MPO (medicinski potpomognuta  oplodnja) iskustvom od samo 3-4 mjeseca. Ja bih iskreno odabrala da mogu  nekoga tko ima više iskustva s PCOS-om i ostalim eventualnim povezanim  poremećajima ali i drugim dijagnozama koje se mogu naći i koje mogu  otežavati prirodno začeće ali i potpomognutu oplodnju. Ja bih na tvom  mjestu išla dr. Alebiću ili bih promijenila kliniku. Vama treba  kompletna dijagnostika, ne znam jel ti muž recimo radio spermiogram, to  je među prvim stvarima koje ćete morati odraditi prije bilo kakve odluke što ćete i kakve postupke raditi. 
> 
> SVakako SRETNO kako god i gdje god odlučili ići.

----------


## laky

ja sam isla u postupak mjesec dva iza histeroskopije

----------


## tajna30

Meni danas vračena 2 embrija,sad tek slijedi ono išćekivanje,kad će 31.5.!?

ValaMala,puno sreće ti želim za sutra!!

----------


## ValaMala

*tajna*, puno ti hvala! Brzo će tvoja krasna beta! Jel znaš koliki su embriji bili?

----------


## ruža82

Zna li tko točno kada počinju godišnji na VV??

----------


## pirica

> Zna li tko točno kada počinju godišnji na VV??


obično bude od polovine srpnja do početka škole, a kako će sad bit ne znam, ali ovo ti je nekakva orijentacija

----------


## MBM74

Hi,

molim za informaciju šta mi mora pisati na uputnici za postupak gdje mi se samo odmrzavaju jajne stanice.

Unaprijed hvala

----------


## nana1976

kod mene je pisalo sekundarni ICSI.

----------


## MBM74

Hvala nana1976.

Lijep pozdrav

----------


## tajna30

Cure,jel imala koja nakon IVF-a kakve grčeve?Ja već dva dana imam lagane grčeve,a stvarno ne znam kaj bi to moglo biti.
U ponedjeljak sam imala transfer,ne naprežem se,ustvari,dosta mirujem.

----------


## Šiškica

tajna30  sve ti je to normalno.. bilo s grčevima, bez njih, pa povremeni, jaki , slabi, "čudni" .. ma svakakvi.. 
to su ti čari MPO postupaka i ne zaboravi svaki puta je drugačije i NEMA PRAVILA , tako da ne brigaj.. nego se opusti i uživaj..  :Cool:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*tajna30* grcevi nakon transfera mogli bi biti dobar znak, mazi busu, odmaraj i kako rece Siskica uzivaj!

----------


## tajna30

Hvala vam,cure,molim se da bude tako!
Puno sreće želim svima!

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, baš mi je napisala jedna cura koja je trebala u 6. mjesecu u postupak kod dr. Alebića, da joj je rekao da dođe u 7. mjesecu, jer je u 6. na nekom simpoziju. Jel znate što o tome? Od kad do kad ga neće biti i do kada će raditi u 7.?

----------


## ruža82

I mene to zanima!!
Gdje su nam Pirica i Eva133???

----------


## pirica

tu sam  :Grin: 
Vala ma kakav simpozij zanš li datum okvirno, nemoj me plašit

----------


## ValaMala

Gle, ništa ne znam osim toga što mi je ta cura rekla (upoznale smo se gore na VV). Trebala je u postupak u lipnju i sada mi javila da ide u srpnju jer će u lipnju biti na tom nekom simpoziju. Ostalo ne zna. Bilo bi najbolje da netko pita tko je sada u postupku ili u nekom kontaktu s nekim tko je. Znam, koma, pa kud baš sad prije ljetne pauze!

----------


## marincezg

> Gle, ništa ne znam osim toga što mi je ta cura rekla (upoznale smo se gore na VV). Trebala je u postupak u lipnju i sada mi javila da ide u srpnju jer će u lipnju biti na tom nekom simpoziju. Ostalo ne zna. Bilo bi najbolje da netko pita tko je sada u postupku ili u nekom kontaktu s nekim tko je. Znam, koma, pa kud baš sad prije ljetne pauze!


danas sam bila gore na pregledu i trebala sam sad biti u postupku ali mi je rekao da moram popiti jos jednu turu jasmina radi ciste koju imam
znaci ja bi trebala biti ponovno kod njega negdje polovicom 6 mj ali nista mi nije rekao da ga nece biti, sve zavisi od kad do kad ga nema
pozzz

----------


## pirica

ja bi trebala krenut idući tj, čekam m, zato me zanima kad ga nema jer bi u tom slučaju punkcija trbala bit polovinom lipnja

----------


## ValaMala

*marince*, ako se čuješ s njim ili odeš na pregled, pitaj ga, bilo bi super za cure ovdje da znaju, jer ima ih dosta koje čekaju mengu u lipnju da krenu

----------


## Šiškica

Danas je opet bilo veselo na VV.. 5 trudnica  :Very Happy: 

I da se pohvalim ja sam jedna od njih  :Grin: 

Beta je* 442* . danas mi je 15dpt dva dvodnevna embrija ..

----------


## ValaMala

*Šiškicaaaaaaaaaaaa*, bravo! Jeeeeeej! TAAAAKO sam navijala za tebe!!!! Preprepresretna sam, evo srčeko mi skače od veselja!

----------


## Ela28

> Danas je opet bilo veselo na VV.. 5 trudnica 
> 
> I da se pohvalim ja sam jedna od njih 
> 
> Beta je* 442* . danas mi je 15dpt dva dvodnevna embrija ..


Super baš mi je drago zbog tebe  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ina7

> Danas je opet bilo veselo na VV.. 5 trudnica 
> 
> I da se pohvalim ja sam jedna od njih 
> 
> Beta je* 442* . danas mi je 15dpt dva dvodnevna embrija ..


Šiškica, čestitam!!!

----------


## gala1979

Čini se da na VV neće biti ljetne pauze. Dr. A. ide na GO tek u 8. mj a mislim da će tada raditi dr. J.

----------


## ValaMala

*gala*, jel znaš kada u 6. mjesecu neće biti dr. A.?

----------


## Reni76

> Čini se da na VV neće biti ljetne pauze. Dr. A. ide na GO tek u 8. mj a mislim da će tada raditi dr. J.


Ovo sam i ja čula. Dr. će imati godišnji, i međusobno će se mijenjati. Za svaku pohvalu.

----------


## Reni76

> *gala*, jel znaš kada u 6. mjesecu neće biti dr. A.?


 
Negdje u bolnici sam vidjela plakat za taj simpozij i mislim da je pisalo negdje oko 20. 6.

----------


## Kadauna

> Ovo sam i ja čula. Dr. će imati godišnji, i međusobno će se mijenjati. Za svaku pohvalu.


potpisujem, razvoj situacije na Vuku - naravno u prvom redu sve učestalije trudnoće ali evo i cjelogodišnja "pokrivenost" to jest mogućnost liječenja i preko ljeta je za svaku pohvalu........................ *bravo Vuk!

Cure,* jel koja zna kako se zove i tko je novi liječnik na Vuku?

Reni76, avatar ti je odličan

----------


## Šiškica

Bila sam gore 7 puta u zadnjih mjesec dana i tog novog doktora nisam vidjela ni jednom!!

Super je da  se doktor i doktorica mjenjaju.. Na Veliku subotu je slobodan dan imao dr.A  i sve pacijente je primila doktorica (bilo nas je kojih 6-7 cura koje smo krenule u postupak ,gotovo sve smo bile njegove) a na Uskrsni ponedjeljak je on radio a ona bila bila slobodna ..
Kad je bila punkcija ona je morala na neki sastanak i dr. je preuzeo njezinu pacijenticu i on joj je napravi ET.. 
super za suradnju  :Klap:  i rad po ljeti  :Klap:

----------


## nata

Šiškice, pa to su fantastične vijesti! Bravo!!!
Baš mi je drago.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reni76

> Cure, [/B]jel koja zna kako se zove i tko je novi liječnik na Vuku?
> 
> Reni76, avatar ti je odličan


Ne znam ništa o mladom dr. samo se nadam da je zgodan. 
Ja i moja mala smo se navikli samo na muško i zgodno.  :Cool:  

Kadauna, fala za avatar i meni je odličan.

----------


## amyx

> Ja i moja mala smo se navikli samo na muško i zgodno.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## laky

:Dancing Fever: 


> danas je opet bilo veselo na vv.. 5 trudnica :-d
> 
> i da se pohvalim ja sam jedna od njih 
> 
> Beta je* 442* . Danas mi je 15dpt dva dvodnevna embrija ..


yessssssssssssssssssssss :Dancing Fever:  :Bouncing:

----------


## nana1976

> Danas je opet bilo veselo na VV.. 5 trudnica 
> 
> I da se pohvalim ja sam jedna od njih 
> 
> Beta je* 442* . danas mi je 15dpt dva dvodnevna embrija ..


 
Čestitam draga i sad :Shy kiss:   :Love:  za duplanje.

----------


## marincezg

> *marince*, ako se čuješ s njim ili odeš na pregled, pitaj ga, bilo bi super za cure ovdje da znaju, jer ima ih dosta koje čekaju mengu u lipnju da krenu


gle neznam hocu li se cuti sa njim ali svakako cu ici na pregled tamo negdje polovicom 6. mj. kad i ja dobijem mengu (3 dc) pa ako nesto saznam svakako javim 
pozzz

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlične vijesti Šiškice i dobro je da su počeli konačno raditi tijekom cijele godine, inače su imali svako malo pauzu sve skupa, ali ja mislim da je glavni razlog tome što je i biolog pristao raditi tako jer bez njega nema neke svrhe što dr. rade

----------


## mare41

Mimi, 3 su biologa i 4. supervizor, i nigdje u zdravstvu ne postoje kolektivni godišnji da se mora zatvoriti odjel, osim u MPO-u, ovakva normalna organizacija rada bi trebala biti u svim MPO odjelima svih bolnica.

----------


## Kadauna

VIdiš ti, čim ode tada od milja  :Smile: ) zvana "(L)Ana četiri pištolja" = glavni biolog odmah se neke stvari i mijenjaju kao npr. godišnji odmori................. I prije je bilo biologa, doduše ne 4 ali nisu pored Lane uopće došli do izražaja, nije im dala da se razvijaju, samostalno rade.............. bez obzira na Laninu stručnost, glasila je i glasi kao jedan od tri najbolja biologa, očito je imala čudne radne navike................ Nema veze, super da sad rade stalno, BRaVo još jednom

A ovo Reni76, zgodan i muško............... hahhaha, da, da, dr. A. jest muško i jest valan zgodan - pa bi bilo dobro da i novi doktor bude

----------


## ValaMala

A gle *Kadauna*, dr. Kniewald nam je jednom rekao da kad je doma navečer, ne može dočekati da dođe jutro i da ode u lab i vidi kako su "njegovi" embriji.  :Smile:  To ti sve govori. A po cijelom njegovom stavu i načinu na koji sam vidjela da komunicira s mladim biolozima gore vidi se da im je pravi mentor, a ne neki solo igrač. U svakom slučaju divim se doktoru koji moje embrije smatra "svojima", za razliku od određenih koje neću imenovati, a koji su si dopustili nazivati embrije pacijenata drekom (kužimo se, jelda  :Wink: )

----------


## laky

> VIdiš ti, čim ode tada od milja ) zvana "(L)Ana četiri pištolja" = glavni biolog odmah se neke stvari i mijenjaju kao npr. godišnji odmori................. I prije je bilo biologa, doduše ne 4 ali nisu pored Lane uopće došli do izražaja, nije im dala da se razvijaju, samostalno rade.............. bez obzira na Laninu stručnost, glasila je i glasi kao jedan od tri najbolja biologa, očito je imala čudne radne navike................ Nema veze, super da sad rade stalno, BRaVo još jednom
> 
> A ovo Reni76, zgodan i muško............... hahhaha, da, da, dr. A. jest muško i jest valan zgodan - pa bi bilo dobro da i novi doktor bude


x veliki potpis

----------


## sretna35

*Šiškice* super baš mi je drago za tebe (želim ti jednu urednu i dosadnu trudnoću), a i razvoj situacije na Vuku veseli

----------


## ksena28

koliko uopće vremena Kniewald provodi na VV? zar nije bila priča da on samo uvodi "nove snage" u posao pa ide svojim putem? jel zna netko nešto o tome?

----------


## ina33

Wow, ovo je super... koma je (meni) bilo to zatvaranje VV-a na, de facto, 2+ mjeseca, ovisno kako ti upadne ciklus, i onda nehumano ludilo u 9.-me.

----------


## gričanka

Da, da, potpisujem ovo za ludilo u 9.om mjesecu, ali i u  veljači poslije zimskih odmora. Super za VV!
*Šiškice* ... čestitam i vibrrrr za dalje  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Je, valjda će i to organizirat. Ekipi sa sporovoznim ciklusima ono... uskladit sebe s VV-om je fakat bivao izazov - neka se dogodi neki medicinski zez zbog kojeg treba pričekat (bakterije itd.), neka se dogodi neki seminar ili put ili konferencija, neka se dogodi 7., 8. 12. ili 1. mjesec i puf.. odleti godina dana kao da si Maribor čekao, a di si bio, šta si radio.

----------


## marincezg

> koliko uopće vremena Kniewald provodi na VV? zar nije bila priča da on samo uvodi "nove snage" u posao pa ide svojim putem? jel zna netko nešto o tome?


ja sam bila u petak gore i vidjela sam ga da odlazi poslije 11, a par puta sam ga vidjela da odlazi oko 12
 mislim da on svoje najglavnije odradi i otidje, to je moje misljenje...

----------


## ruža82

Zna li se točni datum tog simpozija?? od do??

----------


## gala1979

> Zna li se točni datum tog simpozija?? od do??


Možda je to ovo:
GOFIP 2011. 1st Joint Congress for Gynecology, Obstetrics and Fertility - Israel-Poland

June 10 - 12, 2011, Warsaw, Poland

----------


## Šiškica

Dr. mi je rekao da dođem na prvi UVZ 6.6.   - onda valjda gore ..

Današnja beta na 18 dpt je 1639.

----------


## ina7

> Dr. mi je rekao da dođem na prvi UVZ 6.6.   - onda valjda gore ..
> 
> Današnja beta na 18 dpt je 1639.


*Šiškice, ajme super beta .......bravo*

----------


## Alcantra

Čestitam Šiškica i sretno nadalje 





> Dr. mi je rekao da dođem na prvi UVZ 6.6.   - onda valjda gore ..
> 
> Današnja beta na 18 dpt je 1639.

----------


## pirica

> Možda je to ovo:
> GOFIP 2011. 1st Joint Congress for Gynecology, Obstetrics and Fertility - Israel-Poland
> 
> June 10 - 12, 2011, Warsaw, Poland


ako je to to udavit ću nekoga

----------


## TrudyC

Nije - radi se o godišnjoj konferenciji svih IVF stručnjaka (ima neki naziv ali ne znam koji) koja je svake godine KRAJEM lipnja cca od 20. do 25. lipnja. I da, na tu konferenciju idu svi od privatnika do liječnika u državnim klinikama.

----------


## beilana

curke imam pitanje, zadnji put sam kod dr.A. bila u 11mj/10, napisao je doći po završetku endokrinološke obrade. juče su mi stigli nalazi, koji kažu da je sad sve ok, i kontrolu 7.7, ja to smatram krajem endokrinološke obrade, jel tako? naručila sam se kod dr.A. u četvrtak, sad me zanima jel znate kaj bi moglo dalje i kad bi mi napokon mogli u postupak, hvala Vam cure.

----------


## mia74

> Nije - radi se o godišnjoj konferenciji svih IVF stručnjaka (ima neki naziv ali ne znam koji) koja je svake godine KRAJEM lipnja cca od 20. do 25. lipnja. I da, na tu konferenciju idu svi od privatnika do liječnika u državnim klinikama.


Najvjerojatnije misliš na ESHRE-prošle godine je bila u Rimu od 27-30.6.
Ako doktor ide i ove godine na taj kongres,on se ove godine održava u Stockholmu od 3-6.6.

Pa da ne nagađate,zašto se netko jednostavno ne raspita na koji kongres ide,odn. od kada ga nema?!

----------


## TrudyC

> Najvjerojatnije misliš na ESHRE-prošle godine je bila u Rimu od 27-30.6.
> Ako doktor ide i ove godine na taj kongres,on se ove godine održava u Stockholmu od 3-6.6.
> 
> Pa da ne nagađate,zašto se netko jednostavno ne raspita na koji kongres ide,odn. od kada ga nema?!


Da, na to mislim. Imala sam očito krivu info - premjestili su ga od prošle godine.

----------


## ValaMala

Tko prvi ide gore, neka ga svakako pita od kada do kada ga nema i onda napiše svima ovdje!  :Wink:

----------


## laky

> Najvjerojatnije misliš na ESHRE-prošle godine je bila u Rimu od 27-30.6.
> Ako doktor ide i ove godine na taj kongres,on se ove godine održava u Stockholmu od 3-6.6.
> 
> Pa da ne nagađate,zašto se netko jednostavno ne raspita na koji kongres ide,odn. od kada ga nema?!


najvjerojatnije je ovo

----------


## Kadauna

> najvjerojatnije je ovo



ESHRE kongres je u Stockholmu ove godine ali od 3. - 7. srpnja/jula

http://www.eshre.eu/ESHRE/English/An.../page.aspx/347

i da, čini se da svi liječnici ali i biolozi idu na to.......................

----------


## mia74

Točno Kadauna..
Nije 6.mj već 7.mj..
Sorry na krivoj info  :Embarassed: ..bit će da sam pomalo već luda od tih ljetnih mjeseci..najradije bih da je već 8.mj i da idem rodit!!

----------


## hop

Cure, trebam ići izvaditi na vuk vrhovac AMH, INHIBIN B, FSH i LH, doktor mi je napisao na uputnicu upučuje s elaboratorij i te hormone a na nalog kl Mwrkur i laboratorij, sada neznam da li je to ok, pošto piše laboratorij, jer ja sam mislila 1dc nazvati i naručiti se kod sestara io d aidem preko dokora A, tako su mi i prije sestre rekle da mogu preko doktora da izvadim hormone, da ne trebam u onaj njihov valjda glavni laboratorij, sada neznam i da li mi je dovoljna ta jedna uputnica?

----------


## Strašna

Evo da se i ja javim. MM je danas bio na prvom pregledu kod androloga i pravio je spermiogram te vadio krv za neke laboratorijske pretrage.... E sad me zanima, ti nalazi dolaze poštom... Ima li netko iskustva s tim nakon koliko je to stiglo....
Njegovi nalazi su svi ok.... A ja već lagano ludim od POCS i visokog prolaktina...... Nakon 3 godine bezuspješnih pokušavanja mislim da za mene ni nema nadel..  :Sad:

----------


## kitty

*strašna*, mi smo prvi nalaz androloga dosta dugo čekali, oko mjesec i pol dana, možda i dva. to je bilo prije godinu dana, ne znam jel se sada što promijenilo...

----------


## Strašna

Ajoooj......a pitala sam hoće li doći u roku mjesec dana jer ja se moram javit slijedeci mjesec i s njegovim nalazima. 
A štaje slijedeći korak? Šta su vam rekli?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Mislim da ce njegov nalaz spermiograma bit u tvom kartonu i prije vremena sta ga dobijes na kucnu adresu, da li pijes sta za visoki prl, ja nisam isla u postupak dok god ga nisam spustila

----------


## Strašna

Pijem bromergon..i zadnji put mi je bio na gornjoj granici....ali i dalje ga pijem vec od prije nove godine tako da vjerujem da je sad u normali....... slijedeci put kad dodjem s njegovim nalazima ću vadit hormone, prl i ostalo.
Uopće nemam pojma šta dalje. Na kakav si ti prvi postupak isla?
Meni su nalazi od mm ok...tako da je problem ocito najveći u mojim PCOS. Valjda ima pomoći.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

ja sam bila na dvije inseminacije i jednom IVF-u koji je bio dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Kroz koliko je to vremena je to sve troje bilo?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Prva inseminacija je bila u 9.mj. prosle godine, druga u 12 a IVF u trecem

----------


## Strašna

Joj pa i nije tako dugo. Ja bi samo voljela da se to već pokrene jer vec više od tri godine pokušavamo. A s njim sve ok. Ali ja jednostavno nemam ni mengu ak ne pijem Dunphastone. Tako da pretpostavljam da i ovulacija izostaje. Pa bi se možda trebala "izazvat" s nečim.....

Blago tebi! Čestitam!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Hvala !!!
Ne brini se, doktori znaju svoj posao i zacas ces i ti imati busu  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Draga, riječi ti se pozlatila.......
Za početak bar da se to sve pokrene......
Od tvoh m su isto nalazi bili ok?
Jesi ti imala PCOS ili?

Sorry što te sad zapitkujem, al bar mi malo lakše...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Od MM-a su svi nalazi bili ok, nisam ja imala PCOS samo taj visok prl, al ja sumnjam da su mi jajovodi malo zacepljeni jer mi je jedan dr. nakon HSG-a rekao da je sve u redu a onda mi je moj dr. rekao da nije.
Inseminacija nije uspjela a IVF je zato mislim da je tako

----------


## hope31

Drage cure, ja sam jučer bila na VV 3 dan ciklusa vadit hormone, i pitala doktoricu za godišnje ovako mi je rekla, dr Alebić radi cijeli 6 mjesec  ona također, iu 7 mjesecu neće raditi samo tjedan dana zbog tog simpozija, a u 8 mjesecu je dr Alebić dva tjedna na godišnjem odmoru ovo sve ostalo rade.

----------


## hope31

Inače jučer je na VV bila strašna gužva, bio je 8 transfera i 3 punkcije  jako puno trudnica :Smile: )
Ja sam pregled čekala do 11:30 kolko je bila gužva, dobila yasmin da pjim 2 dan, a  6 mjesecu krećemo s postupkom odnosno IVF-om jer je spermiogram jako loš, jedino što nas može sprječiti je to ako mi hormoni nisu ok, ako budu ok, krećemo......

----------


## ValaMala

*hope*, znaš sve, navijam za tebe najnajnajviše! Bit će sve ok, vidi kako daleko ste stigli!

----------


## hope31

Hvala ti Vala, nadam se da će sve bti ok, kako si ti?jel si nervozna, nestrpljiva?Što je sa Evom ?da li ona uskoro kreće?

----------


## ValaMala

Draga, jučer 5dnt sam popiškila pozitivan testić, blijeda druga crtica, tako da sam sad u napetom iščekivanju bete i molitvi da sve bude u redu i da je to to. I Eva će uskoro krenuti, mislim, no javit će se ona sama.  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Ajme Vala pa to je super.....sva sam se naježila....želim ti punooooo sreće a  to je ovaj put sigurno očigledno...ajme prekrasno...

----------


## ValaMala

Bojim se još veseliti, danas je tek 6dnt, čekam betu i molim Boga da se to takvim malim crticama javlja mrvica/mrvice pod maminim srcem. Hajde, nećemo tu začetavati da nas ne špotaju, napisala sam na odbrojavanju, pa se družimo tamo.  :Smile:  Tebi puno sreće, draga moja

----------


## hope31

Hvala ti, mislim da će mi trebati i tebi puuuuno sreće.

----------


## frka

ajd super da ste se nakon 10 postova sjetile ne zacetavati temu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laky

> Drage cure, ja sam jučer bila na VV 3 dan ciklusa vadit hormone, i pitala doktoricu za godišnje ovako mi je rekla, dr Alebić radi cijeli 6 mjesec  ona također, iu 7 mjesecu neće raditi samo tjedan dana zbog tog simpozija, a u 8 mjesecu je dr Alebić dva tjedna na godišnjem odmoru ovo sve ostalo rade.


 HVALA za info  :Klap:

----------


## hope31

Laky nema na cemu :Smile: )

----------


## hope31

Pirica jesi li ti u postupku sada?

----------


## pirica

> Pirica jesi li ti u postupku sada?


da

----------


## hope31

Jesi li vec krenula sa pikanjem?zanima me da li si ti pila yasmin.ja sam vadila hormone pa mi sada zavisi o tome ako budu u redu sa slijedecom mengom ulazim

----------


## pirica

> Jesi li vec krenula sa pikanjem?zanima me da li si ti pila yasmin.ja sam vadila hormone pa mi sada zavisi o tome ako budu u redu sa slijedecom mengom ulazim


ja sam u prirodnjaku
ali u stim. prije 3mj sam prvo pila yasmin pa sam s idućom m krenula s pikanjem

----------


## hope31

Pa da to me zanimalo jer ne znam tocno zasto pijem yasmin i navodno da bi s njim mogla ranije dobiti mengu pa mi to nije malo jasno,jel tebi menstruacija normalno dosla ili si imala malo krvarenja dok si ih pila

----------


## pirica

došla mi je puno ranije na 25dc (a inaće su mi siklusi 30-35 dana) i slabija je bila jako slabija

----------


## hope31

a jesi li onda kad ti je došla ranije ranije krenula i u postupak?malo mi to nije jasno što ako ranije dobijem slučajno a možda i neću jel onda se odmah trebam javiti doktorici....oprosti što te gnjavim

----------


## hope31

inače ja dobijam svaki 27 ili 28 dan....

----------


## pirica

> a jesi li onda kad ti je došla ranije ranije krenula i u postupak?malo mi to nije jasno što ako ranije dobijem slučajno a možda i neću jel onda se odmah trebam javiti doktorici....oprosti što te gnjavim


pa naravno 3dc sam krenula u postupak

----------


## hope31

Ok,hvala ti sory sto sam te ugnjavila sa mojim iscrpnim pitanjima.kako ti napredujes kada treba biti punkcija?

----------


## pirica

> Ok,hvala ti sory sto sam te ugnjavila sa mojim iscrpnim pitanjima.kako ti napredujes kada treba biti punkcija?


tek sam krenula i neću previše pisat o postupku

----------


## hope31

ok, sory ako sam nešto pogrešno rekla....

----------


## kokos

Bok, cure,
imam pitanje:
sad sam na yasminu i slijedeći ciklus idem u postupak, ali čini mi se da će mi ovulacija pasti točno negdje oko praznika, a ima ih puno na hrpi -22. Dan antifašističke borbe, 23.Tijelovo, 25. Dan državnosti... pa 26. nedjelja.
Šta se dešava ako punkcija treba biti na dan kada je praznik, ili još gore, dva za redom?  Ima li neka od vas iskustva s time?

----------


## hope31

I ja sam u postupku u to vrijeme i doktorica mi je rekla da rade sve praznike ja trebam ici 24.06. I rekla je ako se niko ne javi da svejedno dodem 3dc.eto nadam se da sam pomogla

----------


## kokos

Hvala hope! To je sjajno za čuti!
Šta radiš 24.6.?

----------


## hope31

Ja sada pijem yasmin a mengu bi trebala dobiti 21.06. Znaci 3dc odnosno 24.06 bi trebali krenuti u postupak, doktorica je rekla da nazovem 1 dc al ako se niko ne javi zbog manjka radnika i guzve da svejedno dodem 3 dc.meni sada ovisi o hormonima ako budu ok pocinjemo sa IVF om ja se nadam da ce biti u redu vec sam sva iznetvirana i napeta.u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## patuljica

bok cure.....dal mi može netko reci nešto više o mpo na vv.....napr...doktore koje mi preporučujete.....koliko se do postupka čeka.....dal se plaća što..naravno osim ljekova to znam jer bi mi ovo trebao biti 2 ivf.....do sad sam bila privatno pa sam se pošteno istrošila pa bih sad malo na vv...... :Heart:

----------


## kokos

I ja pijem yasmin, sad mi je 7. dan. što pijem. zadnji put sam dobila mengu 4. dan nakon zadnje tablete yasmina, ali ne znam jeli to pravilo. kako ti točno znaš kad ćeš dobiti?

----------


## kokos

a sta će biti onaj tjedan, 0d 4.-8. 6. kad je taj kongres, dali će se raditi postupci, tj. dali će doktorica raditi ako već doktora nema, jel neka saznala?

----------


## laky

kongres je 3-7.7 mislim

----------


## hope31

Kokos nije mi to pravilo samo bi tada trebala dobiti jer ja dobijem svaki 27 dan, ali je dr. Rekla da bi mogla od yasmina malo ranije prokrvariti ja ih sada prvi put pijem

----------


## hope31

Tako je kongres je u 7 mjesecu

----------


## marincezg

> I ja pijem yasmin, sad mi je 7. dan. što pijem. zadnji put sam dobila mengu 4. dan nakon zadnje tablete yasmina, ali ne znam jeli to pravilo. kako ti točno znaš kad ćeš dobiti?


nema ti pravila,  sve zavisi od koje cega.....
ja sam prosle god. u 10 mj pila jasmin i dobila sam mengu 3 dan od zadnje tablete
 onda sam pila u 4 mj i dobila sam 7 dan od zadnje tabl. i rekao mi je dr. da 
je vjerovatno kasnije dosla zbog ciste koja mi se pojavila (odgodjen postupak)
opet pijem jasmin i tko zna kad cu opet dobiti mengu.... vidjet cemo....

----------


## kokos

Pa, da, mislila sam pitati zate datume u sedmom, (greška), hoće li se raditi išta tada?

----------


## Alcantra

Danas na VV 6 punkcija, kod mene 3 jajne stanice, u četvrtak se nadamo transferu

----------


## tajna30

Evo,da javim i ovdje,jučer vadila betu...225,2!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## laky

čestitam

----------


## Strašna

Također čestitam...... Raduje me kad čujem za uspjeh kod nas sa problemom PCOS!

----------


## hope31

Cestitam :Smile: )

----------


## kitty

čestitam tajna30!

ja sam sutra gore na pregledu 3.dc

----------


## pirica

> čestitam tajna30!
> 
> ja sam sutra gore na pregledu 3.dc


u koliko sati si gore

----------


## Kadauna

*tajna30*, čestitam još jednoj VV trudnici, bravo!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

tajna3o čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ipak se gore nešto događa .. pozitivno  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

> u koliko sati si gore


u 11. ti?

----------


## ValaMala

I ja sam gore sutra curke, ako me skužite javite se. Imat ću srebrni lančić sa srčekom i dugu široku haljinu (nešto tipa ljubičasto)

----------


## Puzmuz

Bok svima, evo i moj prvi post neznam jel moze tu, pa ako ne uputite me gdje

MD bi za dva mjeseca trebao ponoviti spermio i urolig mu je rekao da napravi na VV, e sad me zanima s obzirom da je to oko 01.08 dali se onda radi ili imaju GO i treba li se naruciti

Hvala

----------


## pirica

> u 11. ti?


7:30

----------


## kandela

znaci od nove godine do danas 90 trudnoca na VV....yeeeesssss :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

90????? weeeeee!!!!!
ali kako si došla do tog broja?

----------


## kandela

rekao mi je jedan dragi gospodin gore...za dvije manje...pa pribrojila ovu i jos jednu od kolegice...i eto puno, puno bebica....

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Današnja beta na 18 dpt je 1639.


Tek sad ovo vidim, ajme draga cestitaaaaam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jedva cekam tvoj ultrazvuk. :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

ValaMala~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu za past na dupe. :Heart:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ajme super za brojku 90  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

postoji i 91.. bude nam se javila sutra  :Klap:

----------


## kitty

ja bila danas gore ali sam došla tek u 11 tako da nisam uspjela skužit koliko je bilo punkcija, transfera i AIH-ova ali sam vidjela jedno 4-5 muževa kako čekaju. a trudnica je isto bilo 4-5, bar koliko sam ja vidjela jer sam već u pola 12 bila gotova. 
ValaMala mislim da sam te skužila ali si bila s mužem pa mi je bilo bezveze smetat  :Embarassed: , mislim da si bila poslije mene na redu.

----------


## Alcantra

ja sam danas bila gore, ne znam broj punkcija (8?), ali su bila 3 transfera i 2 AIH

----------


## mare41

Malo je neobično da je na Odbrojavanju u prvih 5 mjeseci samo 5 VV trudnica, od ovih 91 koje spominjete. Stvarno impresivna brojka i veliki broj onih koji ne forumiraju.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> postoji i 91.. bude nam se javila sutra


da nije ValaMala?Joj daj Boze da je  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

> da nije ValaMala?Joj daj Boze da je


Ona je ostala trudna, ali kod Reša, beta joj se ne dupla pravilno i završila je u bolnici zbog HS

----------


## marincezg

> Ajme super za brojku 90


potpisujem  :Very Happy:

----------


## marincezg

> Malo je neobično da je na Odbrojavanju u prvih 5 mjeseci samo 5 VV trudnica, od ovih 91 koje spominjete. Stvarno impresivna brojka i veliki broj onih koji ne forumiraju.


da je neobicno, ali ja mislim da ne idu svi na ovaj forum mozda su na nekim drugima
vjerovat cu im na rijec da ih ima 90.......

----------


## hope31

Drage moje molimo se za Valu i njezinu bebicu da budu dobro,u bolnici je....

----------


## nana1976

> postoji i 91.. bude nam se javila sutra


Prijavljujem betu 16 dnt 493,40

----------


## Alcantra

čestitam nana1976

----------


## ksena28

> znaci od nove godine do danas 90 trudnoca na VV....yeeeesssss



trudnoća ili pozitivnih beta?

----------


## Kadauna

vjerojatno pozitivnih beta, ali je svejedno impresivna brojka.................. ajde, nek je krenulo na Vuku................ valjda su i oni napokon krenuli stopama drugih bolnica

----------


## kandela

> vjerojatno pozitivnih beta, ali je svejedno impresivna brojka.................. ajde, nek je krenulo na Vuku................ valjda su i oni napokon krenuli stopama drugih bolnica


trudnoća gdje  su se vidjeli otkucaji srceka....male manje skepse pliz....

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ona je ostala trudna, ali kod Reša, beta joj se ne dupla pravilno i završila je u bolnici zbog HS


 :Sad:  nisam pratila neko vrijeme forum i nisam znala, ValaMala~~~~~ da ipak sve bude ok s tobom i mrvicom, ne bi bilo prvi put da se beta ne dupla po spagi. :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

> Prijavljujem betu 16 dnt 493,40


Čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bebica je napokon na putu. .   :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Prijavljujem betu 16 dnt 493,40


Čestitam!

----------


## Ela28

> Prijavljujem betu 16 dnt 493,40


Čestitke i od mene  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Cestitam *Nana1976*, brojka je za 10 i tako si me obradovalaaaa!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tajna30

Nana1976,čestitam od srca!!

----------


## nana1976

Tajna30 čestitam i tebi :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Hvala cure i ja sam sama presretna  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kitty

i ja se pridružujem čestitkama  :Very Happy:

----------


## nana1976

Ponovljena beta danas *2001,98*

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam draga još jednom  :Klap: , a mom malom mišeku srčeko kuca i velik je čak 6.3 mm



Danas je bila jedna pozitivna beta gore i to od doktorice.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

mislim doktoricine pacijentice  :Grin:

----------


## laky

> mislim doktoricine pacijentice


 :Smile: 
ovo je super čitati :Smile: 
Ja sam KONAČNO uspjela odraditi cervikalne(MO bolnica nema reangensa) i sad čekamo da vidim kad će se poklopiti datumi  :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

[QUOTE=Šiškica;1905418]Čestitam draga još jednom  :Klap: , a mom malom mišeku srčeko kuca i velik je čak 6.3mm

Čestitam ti od  :Heart:  za tvog mišaka.
 Želim ti dosadnu šlolsku trudnoću  :Very Happy:

----------


## nataša

vau nana, šiškica, pa bravo!!! nisam bila na forumu već mjesecima, io sad ovo!!!prekrasno!!

 nana, pun ti je mailbox! aj se javi, please!!!

----------


## nana1976

Evo ispraznila.

----------


## capka

*nana1976* čestitam!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Zaboravila sam napisati da dr.A nema na VV- *16.6*. ..    nemam pojma zašto!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> mislim doktoricine pacijentice



neka.... neka...hvala Bogu, shvatili smo  :Grin: , bar ja :Embarassed:

----------


## jo1974

nana- slavonko, čestitam na ljepoj beti,eto kasnim ali od srca :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> Čini se da na VV neće biti ljetne pauze. Dr. A. ide na GO tek u 8. mj a mislim da će tada raditi dr. J.


izgleda ne ide ni na simpozij tako da je do 1.8 gore ali neznam koliko ja na odmoru u 8-om

----------


## irma

Pozdrav svima! Kao prvo iskrene cestitke vama koje ste uspjele i sretno svima ostalima!
Nova sam ovdje pa vas molim za pomoc. MM ima dijagnozu oligozoospermia, hypospermia. Treba obaviti jos uzv, kariotip i analizu y-kromosoma na mikrodelecije. Mene zanima sto dalje? Kuda krenuti i kome se obratiti? Kakva je daljnja procedura? Hvala vam na pomoci i odgovorima unaprijed!

----------


## eva133

Bok cure, nije me bilo više od 2 mjeseca ovdje. Trebalo mi je malo prehada i psihičkog odmora. 
Jučer sam bila gore. Bio mi je 3 dc. Na jasminu sam ovaj mjesec i moram se javiti gore u sljedećem ciklusu.
Baš sam mislila da ću sad u postupak. 
Čestitam svim novim trudnicama.

----------


## kitty

ja sam bila jutros gore, nije bila prevelika gužva. 
dr A nema sljedeći tjedan.

----------


## laky

> ja sam bila jutros gore, nije bila prevelika gužva. 
> dr A nema sljedeći tjedan.


zasto nema dr A znas li?

----------


## kitty

nemam pojma, nisam pitala, pretpostavljam da si čovjek hoće spojit ove praznike sljedeći tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Imam i ja jedno pitanje. Krajem mjeseca trebam ic na VV vadit nalaz svih hormona....i doci sa muzevim nalazima (koji su btw odlični). Može li mi netko iz iskustva reć šta ću sve obavit taj dan? Samo to sve povadit ili? Koliko se čekaju ti nalazi? Jel u tom istom danu idem i kod doktorice (s obzirom da sam već bila na prvom pregledu)?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Moras doc do 9 izvadit krv i to je to. Nalaz ne dobijes kuci nego ga oni odmah ostave u kartonu. Kod dr. ides kad dobijes nalaze ( to nazoves pa pitas ). Mislim da nalazi budu brzo mozda oko 5 dana.

----------


## Sezen

> Bok cure, nije me bilo više od 2 mjeseca ovdje. Trebalo mi je malo prehada i psihičkog odmora. 
> Jučer sam bila gore. Bio mi je 3 dc. Na jasminu sam ovaj mjesec i moram se javiti gore u sljedećem ciklusu.
> Baš sam mislila da ću sad u postupak. 
> Čestitam svim novim trudnicama.


i mene nije bilo par mjeseci, na VV-u sam  bila u čet.-3.dc,dr.A me htio staviti ovaj mjesec u postupak,ali sam odbila jer sam već odavno uplatila ljetovanje,tako da u postupak idem u 7.mjesecu...imam 4 smrznute js pa ako koja preživi...idem sada malo pogledati po forumu jel uopće bila koja trudnoća iz smrznutih...

----------


## andream

Zadnja je bila od Ive Mie na Sv. duhu. Na žalost tako su rijetke trudnoće s odmrznutim jajnim stanicama da ih i odmah zapamtimo. Sretno!

----------


## Šiškica

Jučer je bila ženskica na VV kod Alebića koja ima trudnoću iz zamrznute js. Trudna je bila 7+3 a bebica je već velika 15 mm..
Malo smo bili u šoku.. napredna beba..
Moja beba je jučer na 8 tj. isto  imala imala 15.4 mm .. al uz bebu imam i hematom pa moram na mirovanje..

----------


## Sezen

> Jučer je bila ženskica na VV kod Alebića koja ima trudnoću iz zamrznute js. Trudna je bila 7+3 a bebica je već velika 15 mm..
> Malo smo bili u šoku.. napredna beba..
> Moja beba je jučer na 8 tj. isto  imala imala 15.4 mm .. al uz bebu imam i hematom pa moram na mirovanje..


ne nadam se ja previše,a i dr.mi je rekao da će biti super ako jedna od te 4 preživi...ali eto moram to proći pa onda na jesen u stimulirani...
Šiškica, moja sestra je sada u 18.tjednu,zbog hematoma je strogo mirovala do prije 10 dana,sada ga više nema i ona se super osjeća...samo miruj
i bit će sve u redu...iskoristi to vrijeme i naoružaj se kvalitetnim štivom :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Jučer je bila ženskica na VV kod Alebića koja ima trudnoću iz zamrznute js. Trudna je bila 7+3 a bebica je već velika 15 mm..
> Malo smo bili u šoku.. napredna beba..
> Moja beba je jučer na 8 tj. isto  imala imala 15.4 mm .. al uz bebu imam i hematom pa moram na mirovanje..


imala sam i ja s Luci hematom i krvarila sam, znam nije ti svejdeno, samo mirovanje, mirovanje, mirovanje, drži se

----------


## Strašna

> Moras doc do 9 izvadit krv i to je to. Nalaz ne dobijes kuci nego ga oni odmah ostave u kartonu. Kod dr. ides kad dobijes nalaze ( to nazoves pa pitas ). Mislim da nalazi budu brzo mozda oko 5 dana.


 I onda? Koji je slijedeći korak?
Šta dalje kad nalazi dodju i kad opet dodjem kod doktorice?

I imam još jedno pitanjce, rade li na VV subotom? Za dalje će mi bit problem prijevoz..osim subotom kad bi mi muž dolazio kući s terena.

----------


## laky

Rade subotom

----------


## Maybe baby

Bok cure, ja sam danas bila gore ali mi je postupak odgođen jer na desnom jajniku imam cistu od 20 mm. Čekamo 7. mj....

----------


## Bina 1

Pozdrav curke!
hvata me mala panika pa sam počela googlati i naiđem na forum i odlučim se registrirati.
ja sam vam kod dr. V-J i idem sutra prvi put na ivf u 7:30
dr. mi je skroz  ok..ne primijetim njezino neiskustvo...za sad imam puno povjerenje i skroz sam joj se predala
malo štrikam...ne od straha ili od bolova već od neizvjesnosti.
zezam se da ćemo mi sutra napraviti male " pionire " budući je dan antifašističke borbe.
javim se kako je bilo ...pozdrav

----------


## hope31

Cure ja sam jučer bila gore, i nije bila gužva samo dvije punkcije...ja sam bila 3dc i dobila 6 gonala za tri dana i da se javim u subotu na folikulometriju..e sada imam jedno pitanje nisam sigurna jesam li dobro skužila ima znači do deset si moram  dati gonal ali ne znam da li sam dobro shvatila...uzmem dvije kutije iz prve sve koristim a iz druge samo prah odnosno gonal špricu zabodem u prvu ampulu ganala i istiskam i vratim nazad u špricu onda u drugu ampulu gonala i opet sve vratim u špricu i ozamijenim iglu i piknem se???da li je to to?

----------


## hope31

usput čestitam svim trudnicama :Smile: )

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam kod menopura koristila dva praha i jedna voda, dakle to bi bilo to i uvjek si dajes u isto vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## laky

koristis 2 praha jednu tekućinu.
puknes vodicu i povučes u špricu ,zatim tu tekućinu ubrizgas u prah i otopinu sve povučes u špricu opet ,zatim sve skupa ubrizgas u drugi prah i opet otopinu povučes u špricu ,zatim zamjenis iglu i bocnes se.
valjda sam ok objasnila tj nadam se da si shvatila

----------


## hope31

Hvala cure...pomogle ste mi, tako sam i mislila....

----------


## laky

uzmi uljekarni alkoholne tufere i ako imas imalo špekeca na stomaku između dve prsta uzmi i tu bocni najjednostavnije je

----------


## kandela

> Bok cure, ja sam danas bila gore ali mi je postupak odgođen jer na desnom jajniku imam cistu od 20 mm. Čekamo 7. mj....


meni je bilo isto tako...i u sljedecem ciklusu evo me sada trudna napokon...

----------


## marincezg

> meni je bilo isto tako...i u sljedecem ciklusu evo me sada trudna napokon...


ja isto imam cistu od 27 mm pa mi nije odgodjen postupak, samo se nadam da ce sve biti ok...
dr.A je bio u nedoumici hoce li je punktirat ili ne i na kraju ipak nije (u postupku sam i nadam se da je punkcija u subotu)

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Kad sam ja isla na punkciju onda je samnom bila jedna cura koja je takodjer imala cistu, njoj je odmah uz punkciju 
folikula punktirao i cistu

----------


## Maybe baby

Meni na pregledu nije bio dr. A jer ga nema nego doktorica i napisala je da ciklus nije povoljan za postupak jer je na desnom jajniku cista od 20 mm, nadam se da je u 7. mj. više ne bude kad dođem kod dr. A

----------


## tulipan83

bokić svima !!! eto, i meni je uspjelo !!! 23.5 ET-3 embrija, 16 dpt BHCG= 927, 18 dpt BHCG= 2675, prvi UZV obavili 17.06 i kuca jedno srčeko ( 2.5mm), sad čekamo drugi uzv i uživamo u pospanosti , lijenosti i neizmjernoj sreći !!!!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Tulipan*

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tulipan super :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

prvo, novo ruho pisanja na rodinom forumu, bravo i hvala...

*Kandela i Tulipan,* od  :Heart:  čestitam na trudnoćama, lijepo je čitati napokon opet o forumskim VV trudnoćama.............. sretno za dalje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV kandela

----------


## Kadauna

prvo, novo ruho pisanja na rodinom forumu, bravo i hvala...

*Kandela i Tulipan,* od  :Heart:  čestitam na trudnoćama, lijepo je čitati napokon opet o forumskim VV trudnoćama.............. sretno za dalje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV kandela

----------


## crna ovca

Drage moje cure,

MM i ja bi u 9 mjesecu željeli krenuti na VV. Inače nisam iz ZG, pa ne znam koje uputnice trebam tražiti od svojeg ginoša kako bi otišli na konzultacije i prve pretrage. Trebam li se nekome najaviti u VV da dolazimo ili to samo dođeš, predaš uputnicu pa gdje te upute??? Molim vas za informaciju, luda sam...


Hvala i puse svim novim trudnicama koje mi uljevaju toliku nadu u happy end. :Very Happy:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ginekolog ti da uputnicu za pregled, onda se moras naruciti na VV za pregled dalje ce ti dr. i sestre govoriti sta treba  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Na prvoj str. su ti brojevi za narudzbe  :Yes:

----------


## crna ovca

> Ginekolog ti da uputnicu za pregled, onda se moras naruciti na VV za pregled dalje ce ti dr. i sestre govoriti sta treba


Uputnicu mi mora dati za pregled baš za VV? I je li to pregled ili konzultacije? Treba li i MM tražiti uputnicu? :Embarassed:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Crna ovca najbolje ti nazovi sestre i objasni im što trebaš pa će te one predbilježiti za konzultacije, moja preporuka je da tražiš dr. Alebića jer je ipak  doktor sa malo više iskustva. Taj dan možete obaviti odmah i spermiogram samo dođe tvoj muž sa uputnicom i ne treba se najavljivati (ukoliko se nešto nije promjenilo jer ipak već nisam tamo duže vrijeme bila).
Puno sreće !

----------


## kandela

> Uputnicu mi mora dati za pregled baš za VV? I je li to pregled ili konzultacije? Treba li i MM tražiti uputnicu?


draga evo malo savjeta, u 8 mjesecu napravi briseve za bakterije kod svog ginekologa kako bi imala barem nesto kada dodjes, a suprug neka napravi analizu urina i ejakulata na bakterije (uputnica od lječnika opće prakse), javi se na VV u 9 mjesecu prvi dan ciklusa, pa ako su vam ovi nalazi OK suprug ce raditi spermiogram gore( uputnicu mu daje lječnik opće prakse) i ici na pregled pa cete to cekati nalaze oko 4-6 tjedana, pa ak je sve ok mogli bi biti u postupku vec u 11 mjesecu, na VV mozete obaviti pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje. Donesite kopiju vjencanog lista i kopije osobnih iskaznica tak da vam to sve spreme u vas karton.
Ako te jos nesto zanima pitaj

----------


## kandela

> prvo, novo ruho pisanja na rodinom forumu, bravo i hvala...
> 
> *Kandela i Tulipan,* od  čestitam na trudnoćama, lijepo je čitati napokon opet o forumskim VV trudnoćama.............. sretno za dalje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV kandela


hvala draga, UZV je sljedeci tjedan da vidimo koliko nas ima... :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Da li zna tko jeli sutra rade na vuku?ja trebama na folikulometriju?praznik je pa nisam sigurna da rade

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Jesu ti rekli da dodjes ???

----------


## kitty

ako su ti rekli da dođeš sutra onda rade. ja sam bila na folikulometriji u srijedu, isto je bio praznik pa su radili, jedino što nije bilo dr A nego samo dr J.

----------


## ruža82

Rade sutra

----------


## hope31

Hvala cure....dr mi je rekla vidimo se u subotu,ali ja danas zovem i nitko se ne javlja cisto da budem sigurna....

----------


## marincezg

> Hvala cure....dr mi je rekla vidimo se u subotu,ali ja danas zovem i nitko se ne javlja cisto da budem sigurna....


rade, rade i ja sam sutra gore  :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke.evo da se i malo ubacim.ja sam bila na Vuku u 10mj na ivf-u 2embrija nije uspjelo
samonom su bile jos 3 cure,ni one nis uspjele.
Recno mi je da bi mogla u postupak u 5mj(sad vec prosao).Al  ja sam to htijela malo pustit proc, i naravno nista se do sad nije desilo.
A te cure koje su bile samnom bile su prosli mjesec i svima je uspjelo(jeeee)
i sad mene grize sto nisam bila.
Sad vas pitam za misljenje.
Da li trebam ici na jesen tj da li bi to bilo pametno???
Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru.
kissi svima makar vas neznam al znam da dijelimo slicne sudbine.

----------


## hope31

marincezg u koje si vrijeme bila?mozda smo se i vidjele ja opet idem sutra ujutro.ja sam bila gore oko 7:20...imala sam ljubicastu majicu,duga crna kosa...

----------


## laky

ima li koja od cura utorak gore?

----------


## marincezg

> marincezg u koje si vrijeme bila?mozda smo se i vidjele ja opet idem sutra ujutro.ja sam bila gore oko 7:20...imala sam ljubicastu majicu,duga crna kosa...


dosla sam jucer ujutro oko 7.30 i ja sam imala ljubicastu majicu, nesto kao tunika i svjetlo smedja kosa
nazalost nisam te primjetila.... ja sam bila dosla na punkciju ali nazalost  nisam imala niti jednu js.....
ako si jos bila gore oko 10 i ako si primjetila  ja sam ona koja je plakala.....
pozzzz

----------


## pirica

> dosla sam jucer ujutro oko 7.30 i ja sam imala ljubicastu majicu, nesto kao tunika i svjetlo smedja kosa
> nazalost nisam te primjetila.... ja sam bila dosla na punkciju ali nazalost  nisam imala niti jednu js.....
> ako si jos bila gore oko 10 i ako si primjetila  ja sam ona koja je plakala.....
> pozzzz


žao mi je, znam kako ti je

----------


## hope31

Ja sam bila samo na folikulometriji i otišla. nisam bila tamo oko 10 sati.Stvarno mi je žao draga, i ja se tako bojim kako se približava punkcija.....bit će slijedeći puta, ne preostaje nam ništa drugo nego nadati se...pozdrav i drži se

----------


## hope31

Ja se ustvari sada jako bojim i punkcije i rezultata i svega...ne znam baš sam se uspaničarila.

----------


## marincezg

> Ja se ustvari sada jako bojim i punkcije i rezultata i svega...ne znam baš sam se uspaničarila.


daj nemoj, kaj sam te sad ja zbedirala, ako jesam sori...
a kaj ti je rekao dr.???? gle neznam koliko imas godina ako si mladja od mene imas 
vise i sanse.....  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

ma ne draga, nisi me ti izbedirala, nego sam ja veliki paničar...nažalost...doktor je rekao da jajnici izgledaju ok i dobila tamo tri gonala i za danas tri a sutra idem ponovno  na pregled.Inače imam 31 godinu, mm 33 godine i ovo mi je prvi postupak pa valjda i zato veliki strah.čuj ja više ni nisam sigurna  s čime to ima veze, samo znam da treba biti jak...ali čovjek se ponekad izgubi u svemu tome...

----------


## marincezg

> ma ne draga, nisi me ti izbedirala, nego sam ja veliki paničar...nažalost...doktor je rekao da jajnici izgledaju ok i dobila tamo tri gonala i za danas tri a sutra idem ponovno  na pregled.Inače imam 31 godinu, mm 33 godine i ovo mi je prvi postupak pa valjda i zato veliki strah.čuj ja više ni nisam sigurna  s čime to ima veze, samo znam da treba biti jak...ali čovjek se ponekad izgubi u svemu tome...


mozda budes super reagirala na gonale.....
 ja sam primila sveukupno 40 kom gonala i dobili smo 2-ije js (11. mj 2010)
samo kaj se jedna oplodila a druga nije, ali nazalost nije doslo do bete
drzi se i nemoj previse mislit o svemu tome, bit ce ok...

----------


## Tigrica84

hey cure .vec par dana pokusvaam da upisem tekst al ne ide,neznam zasto a rado bi se pridruzila jer imamo slicene teme

----------


## Kadauna

> hey cure .vec par dana pokusvaam da upisem tekst al ne ide,neznam zasto a rado bi se pridruzila jer imamo slicene teme


NE znam što ti točno ne funkcionira, ali imaš tek dva posta. Dok ne skupiš čini mi se bar desetak, provjeravaju i odobravaju se tvoji postovi jedan po jedan i ne možeš npr . pisati poruke, bit će bolje nakon što skupiš/napišeš par postova. Bez brige. 

Inače baš nisam shvatila tvoje pitanje od ranije: 



> Da li trebam ici na jesen tj da li bi to bilo pametno???
> Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru.


Što da li je pametno, čekati jesen ili da li bi bilo pametnije ići sada? Što te točno zanima? Koja vam je dijagnoza, zašto morate na IVF, kakvu si terapiju do sada primala, gonale ili menopure, koliko komada, koji broj jajnih stanica i embrija si imala, da li su ti zamrznuli koju jajnu stanicu, etc. napiši malo o svom postupku i SRETNO!!

----------


## Tigrica84

ok.pa bila sam u 10mj na postupku i kao sto sam rekla nije se uspijelo primit.imala sam 7js a vracene su mi 2js s tim da su se oplodile kasine(u zadnji cas) vratili su mi ih nazad(nisu mi nista zamrznuli)  i za nepuna 2tjeda sam dobila mengu i to je to.Dr A mi je reko da mogu doci u 5mj opet,a ja sam htijela vidjeti ocemo li uspjeti prirodno,al eto do sad nista.
i sad mi je malo krivo sto mozda nisam otisla u 5mj jer ionako je to besplatno.do sad nisam nista posebno pila neke vitamine jedino sam s vremenom na vrijem pila folnu kiselinu. tek od nazad 2tjedna ja pijem  vrkutu a muz je kombinirao vrkutu i marulju,al mu je pregorka pa sam mu kupila vitamin zink s citartom,ap cemo vidjeti.ginekologica je rekkla da to nemoze biti lose, ap eto da probamo i to.
e da primala sam menopure.i sad kako sam vec luda voljela bi opet otic na jesen.
oprostite na zbrci koju sam napisala.
pozzzz

----------


## blondy1

pozz svima...upadam kao padobranac, pratim povremeno postove....no nekada sam čitala svakodnevno. molim vas ako znate do kada vv radi ovo ljeto da javite (možda se već o tome i raspravljalo, ali ja u kroničnom nedostatku vremena :Smile: .htjeli bi doći pozdraviti ekipu gore sa frajerom..unaprijed hvala. želim vam svima što skorije ispunjenje želja te lijepo i odmorno ljeto!

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...eto ja se odlućila za vv...inaće sam u postupku u osijeku,imala 2 IVF-a-klomienski-neuspješno...ja 77-okluzija jajovoda,mm-sve ok.
imamo sve papire,nalaze...neke treba osvježiti...naručena kod dr.a. u 8 mjesecu ne rade tri tjedna-od 1.8.
možete mi reći koje sve nalaze traže,možda je nešto drugačije nego na KBO-u...hvala

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Mislim da rade cijelo ljeto bez pauze jer je doktorica sada gore pa ce naizmjenice na go  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

ovo jako sporo ide,prikazivanje postova....i sad me zbunilo-ne znam gdje sam šta više napisala...
molim administratora da to malo ubrza....hvala najljepša...

----------


## Strašna

Ide li tko od cura gore u četvrtak ili petak ujutro?

Rečeno mi je da se javim 3DC gore... E sad....ja sam procurila danas oko 5 popodne...jel se to računa da mi je danas 1DC ili sutra, jel mi tko zna reći?

Sutra ujutro ću svakako zvat sestre.

----------


## Tigrica84

ej curke.ja jucer(28.6.)zvala vuk i rekli su da od 1-22.8 nema nikog gore, a prije i poslje tog termina su gore.pokusavam dobiti Alebića al mi se ne javlja.Ima li neko broj mobitela il broj na koj ce se javiti.jer voljela bi znati sto moram napraviti prije ponovnog pregleda.
kissi

----------


## hope31

Ja sam ujutro gore u 7 i 30, u koje vrijeme ces biti gore?

----------


## Šiškica

Ja sam u petak oko 10.

----------


## daddycool

> ej curke.ja jucer(28.6.)zvala vuk i rekli su da od 1-22.8 nema nikog gore, a prije i poslje tog termina su gore.pokusavam dobiti Alebića al mi se ne javlja.Ima li neko broj mobitela il broj na koj ce se javiti.jer voljela bi znati sto moram napraviti prije ponovnog pregleda.
> kissi


molim te da mi odgovoriš na mail

----------


## Strašna

Ja danas zvala...ovaj tjedan doktorice nema....dolazi u ponedjeljak...ali je meni sestra rekla da dodjem u petak u pol 8 ujutro.....znaci vadit nalaz hormona (4DC mi je) i pregled. Rekla mi je da ce me primit doktor. E sad, budući da nisam još išla kod doktora, nemam pojma ni koji radi u petak ujutro pa ako mi netko može reći.
I još me zanima kakav pregled mi može on obavit tog 4DC? Nosim i suprugov nalaz spermiograma.

----------


## Strašna

> Ja sam ujutro gore u 7 i 30, u koje vrijeme ces biti gore?


Koji dan? Četvrtak ili petak?
Ja sam u petak u pol 8.

----------


## Kadauna

ima li vijesti *Kandela*, kako je prošao uzv?

----------


## Bina 1

> ok.pa bila sam u 10mj na postupku i kao sto sam rekla nije se uspijelo primit.imala sam 7js a vracene su mi 2js s tim da su se oplodile kasine(u zadnji cas) vratili su mi ih nazad(nisu mi nista zamrznuli)  i za nepuna 2tjeda sam dobila mengu i to je to.Dr A mi je reko da mogu doci u 5mj opet,a ja sam htijela vidjeti ocemo li uspjeti prirodno,al eto do sad nista.
> i sad mi je malo krivo sto mozda nisam otisla u 5mj jer ionako je to besplatno.do sad nisam nista posebno pila neke vitamine jedino sam s vremenom na vrijem pila folnu kiselinu. tek od nazad 2tjedna ja pijem  vrkutu a muz je kombinirao vrkutu i marulju,al mu je pregorka pa sam mu kupila vitamin zink s citartom,ap cemo vidjeti.ginekologica je rekkla da to nemoze biti lose, ap eto da probamo i to.
> e da primala sam menopure.i sad kako sam vec luda voljela bi opet otic na jesen.
> oprostite na zbrci koju sam napisala.
> pozzzz


Meni je poznato što se tiče biljnih preparata za neplodnost da žena mora piti sva 3 mjeseca Evine kapi ( 40 kapi na tašte) i 
        1 mjesec- čaj od Vrkutu - 6 dcl
        2 mjesec- čaj od bijele imele 4 dcl
        3 mjesec- čaj od macine trave 6 dcl
s tim da zadnji mjesec uzimaš pastile matične mliječi 2x1

za muža- sva tri mjeseca pije navečer čaj od crvenog zdravca- 2,5 dcl i zadnji mjesec matičnu mliječ isto 2x1

ali supruga za jedno s mužem pije svih tri mjeseca čaj od crvenog zdravca s njim navečer
puno jesti svježeg domaće voća i povrća-ne špricanog pomogućnosti

Evo ja krenula piti tek nekih dva tjedna, a na ivf idem po drugi put početkom 9 mjeseca, pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## hope31

Ja sam u cetvrtak,eto nrcemo se uspjet upoznati nazalost al sretno u svakom slucaju..

----------


## kandela

> ima li vijesti *Kandela*, kako je prošao uzv?


uzv je sutra....da vidimo jel nas je 1, 2 ili 3 ili tko zna....ja sam se skroz ufurala... skroz sam si prava trudnica.... lijena i pospana... :Laughing:

----------


## Strašna

> Ja sam u cetvrtak,eto necemo se uspjet upoznati nazalost al sretno u svakom slucaju..


Šteta što se nećemo upoznat......

Ipak, takodjer, sretno!

----------


## laky

Jel doktorica ili dr .Alabić napise na povjesti da se preporučuje mirovanje i koliko.pitam zbog bolovanja  :Grin:

----------


## Šiškica

Laky dr. uvjek piše mirovanje.. i mislim da bez ikakvog problema dobiješ dva tjedna kod soc. ginekologa i dr. opće prakse.. Barem ja nisam nikad imala problema.. kolikogod tražila toliko i dobila..

Moja dr. opće prakse mi je izlazila u susret i pisala raznorazne šifre bolovanja jer nisam htjela na poslu da znaju o čemu je riječ..

----------


## laky

ma ja nekrijem nije problem znaju svi na poslu a i dr opće prakse napise doznake ali bas iz obzira sto je takva zelim da ima pokriće tj.preporuku za bolovanje.
tnx na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...možete li mi reči koje sve nelaze traže u vv...
inaće sam već u postupku u kbo...glavne nalaze imam...pitam jer možda se u vv rade jo neki dodatni...

----------


## Kadauna

*Sanda*1977, vidim da nitko ne odgovara, mislim da manje-više svi idu po istoj špranci samo što VV kao i Petrova čini mi se traže i prihvaćaju samo svoj spermiogram, dakle vjerujem da vam ne gine da sam spermiogram i pregled androloga morate obaviti gore..... a sad? Da li to možete sve u jednom danu, sumnjam, jer vjerujem da se kod androloga još upisuješ i da čekaš termin ali samo i isključivo na temelju upute liječnika s VV-a možeš gore kod njihovog androloga na pregled.. bar je tako nekada davno bilo. 

A sad, ja bih ti preporučila da ipak budeš uporna, da nazoveš sestre u zato predviđeno radno vrijeme i njih direktno pitaš što je s andrologom, drugim nalazima, etc. 

SRETNO!!

i da, mislim da još možeš birati liječnika, svakako odaberi Alebića ne doktoricu.. to je moj savjet jer doktorica je u tom fahu tek koji mjesec.... 

Potpis ti je odličan  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

:Very Happy:  hvala kadauna...imamo nalaze iz kbo_a i spermiogram,ali ako bude trebalo napravit ćemo tamo...a ionako je s mužem sve ok..
već sam odabrala alebića_sama glavna sestra mi ga je preporućila...rekla sam joj da ćemo morati možda osvježiti neke nalaze,pa mi je odgovorila da ćemo to u hodu dok se radi postupak...eto...nadam se da sam odabrala dobru bolnicu...
hvala...

----------


## sanda1977

još jedno pitanje...punkcije se rade bez anestezije?!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> još jedno pitanje...punkcije se rade bez anestezije?!


Da!

----------


## Strašna

> hvala kadauna...imamo nalaze iz kbo_a i spermiogram,ali ako bude trebalo napravit ćemo tamo...a ionako je s mužem sve ok..
> već sam odabrala alebića_sama glavna sestra mi ga je preporućila...rekla sam joj da ćemo morati možda osvježiti neke nalaze,pa mi je odgovorila da ćemo to u hodu dok se radi postupak...eto...nadam se da sam odabrala dobru bolnicu...
> hvala...


Koliko sam upoznata kompletni nalazi, a i spermiogram se moraju napraviti i kod njih. Tako sam i sama radila iako sam imala i ja sve a i muz je imao nalaz spermiograma. Ali ništa nismo mogli dok se to sve ne povadi. Čak nisu bili ni stari. Spermiogram je bio par tjedana prije, a tako i moj nalaz hormona i briseva. Jedino PAPA test nisam moralakod njih.

----------


## Strašna

Jel mi može netko reć koji doktor radi sutra dopodne? U pol 8 moram biti gore?

----------


## sanda1977

zahvaljujem na informacijama...ajme...bez anestezije???
...pa valjda ipak nešto daju za bolove...?
a dobro i to ćemo pretrpiti...

----------


## hope31

strašn aradi doktor Alebić, a doktorica počinje u ponedjeljak...sretno

----------


## Tigrica84

etp vidis ak bi se mogle i sresti gore.bit ce mi drago

----------


## Tigrica84

daju ti dvije injekcije(za smirenje i protiv bolova) prije same punkcije.mene je osobno jedino sama punkcija najvise boljela,al izdrzi se.

----------


## sanda1977

malo me strah boli...na kbo-u uspavljuju...ni ne znam da sam imala punkciju...i normalno funkcioniram ostatak dana...ma nema veze-samo da uspije...malo boli za bebicu nije ništa...
jedva čekam 9 mj da krenem...da se nešto pokrene...u vv.
a prije 9 mj sam naručena 10.8. u kbo-u...možda obavim tamo još jedan postupak do vv...uh... :Smile:

----------


## hope31

jel ima sutra koga gore na punkciji, da zajedno bijemo strah :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Bila danas gore. Doktor me nije ni pregledao. Izvadila hormone (nalaz ce bit gotov i kod njih u komp slijedeci put kad dodjem). Doktor je samo pregledao nalaz od supruga (koji je uredan), napisao da predlaze inseminaciju...i poslali me kod socijalne radnice da dogovorim sastanak za neko psihološko savjetovanje. Naravno, i ja i muž.
I naglašeno mi je da prije 1.8. ništa. Dakle tek nakon tog informativnog sastanka se može krenuti u postupak.
Do tada čekam!
U međuvremenu moramo obavit neke krvne pretrage kod nas na transfuzijskom odjelu. Tako d ai te nalaze nosim slijedeći put  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Strašna brzo će to proći.Nećeš ni trepnuti i već ćeš biti u postupku..

Meni je trebalo puno više vremena. MM je predao uzorak u 7 mj. a tek iduće godine u 2 mjesecu smo išli na prvu inseminaciju..

Samo budi strpljiva i uporna, bude sve drugo polako ..

----------


## capka

Cure molim vas ako netko zna da li  doktor idući tjedan radi sve dane? Pitam jer mislim da sam pročitala ranije da ga neće biti od 3-6.07.?

----------


## crna ovca

Pa sad sam skroz zbunjena. Cure su mi ranije napisale da napravim briseve i papu u 8 mj., jer planiramo u 9 mj. na prvi pregeld i konzultacije.
Ne želim bez potreba gubiti vrijeme vadeći nalaze, ako sve moram napraviti ponovo na VV. Sad više ništa ne znam...Nazvati ću krajem 8 mj., pa pitati. Mislim da je to najbolje.

*Sanda1977*, ti imaš najfriškije informacije. Pliz napiši mi na PP što su ti rekli.

----------


## laky

*papa i briseve* radis u svom gradu tj kod svog ginekologa a na VV spermiogram ako već niste.također mozes napraviti spolne hormone koje nekad prihvate na VV ali nekad i ne ,neznam iz kojih bolnica (mislim iz Petrove da prihvate)

----------


## sanda1977

ej crna ovco...meni su rekli da ćemo obnoviti nalaze usput za vrijeme postupka...iskreno meni se neda čekati mjesec dana da mi dođe nalazi spermiograma i da čekam pregled androloga koji smo već obavili u osijeku...i da još gubim cikluse....glupo...jer ionako kada oplođuju jajnu stanicu naprave spermiogram...al dobro...to je njihova politika...i ja planiram na prvi pregled u 9 mj....možda bi bilo dobro nazvati ih sada u ponedjeljak-pa pitati...bašto da ne pravimo tu,pa opet na vv...
ja osbno ću sve napraviti u osijeku,jer ću ići paralelno kbo i vv....u kbo-u mi  dolaze sad na jesen injekcije...moram sve nalaze osvježiti...
crna ovco možda se vidimo na jesen...pa poijemo kavicu usput

----------


## marincezg

> ej crna ovco...meni su rekli da ćemo obnoviti nalaze usput za vrijeme postupka...iskreno meni se neda čekati mjesec dana da mi dođe nalazi spermiograma i da čekam pregled androloga koji smo već obavili u osijeku...i da još gubim cikluse....glupo...jer ionako kada oplođuju jajnu stanicu naprave spermiogram...al dobro...to je njihova politika...i ja planiram na prvi pregled u 9 mj....možda bi bilo dobro nazvati ih sada u ponedjeljak-pa pitati...bašto da ne pravimo tu,pa opet na vv...
> ja osbno ću sve napraviti u osijeku,jer ću ići paralelno kbo i vv....u kbo-u mi  dolaze sad na jesen injekcije...moram sve nalaze osvježiti...
> crna ovco možda se vidimo na jesen...pa poijemo kavicu usput


 onda sam i ja sa vama... na jesen.....

----------


## sanda1977

moze marincezg...zašto ne.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Tigrica84

i ja cu vam se vjervatno pridruzit kako mi je krenulo.al ce mi biti dragop ako cemo se moci podruziti
pozzzz svima

----------


## MBM74

Hi curke,

mogu li se u labosu na VV izvaditi slijedeći hormoni: LH, FSH, prolaktin, testosteron, sl. testosteron, T3, T4, TSH i da li se moram naručiti za to ili se mogu gore samo pojaviti?

Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Hi curke,
> 
> mogu li se u labosu na VV izvaditi slijedeći hormoni: LH, FSH, prolaktin, testosteron, sl. testosteron, T3, T4, TSH i da li se moram naručiti za to ili se mogu gore samo pojaviti?
> 
> Hvala unaprijed


Mogu se vadit..ja ih vadila u petak.....
Ali moraš se naručit i imat uputnicu od svog ginekologa.......

----------


## MBM74

Molim te broj telefona za narudžbu u labos na VV.

Hvala i pozdrav

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam zvala na 01/2353-904. I na taj su me naručili za vađenje tih hormona.

Nema na čemu...sretno!

----------


## frka

> Ako nisam već trudna iz kućne radinosti   Moj nedosanjani san je da dođem kod dr. L na stol i on mi govori....."pa što ćete vi kod mene...pa vi ste već trudni!"


Hihi - ostvario ti se san! Cestitke i ovdje!

----------


## frka

Nemam pojma kako je taj post tu zavrsio... nasla sam ga na temi Trudilice za drugu bebu... pardoncek...

----------


## Strašna

Eto mene s pitanjem.... Slijedeći korak koji moram napraviti je hsg. (to je prohodnost jajovoda!?)
Da čujem vaša iskustva? Čula sam nešto da se hsg radi nakon menstruacije, s nekoliko dana bez odnosa....Je li to točno?
Koliko je hsg bolan?

----------


## Kadauna

HSG je histerosalpingografija i DA, gleda se tako prohodnost jajovoda. Mene je boljelo, ali je meni jedan jajovod neprohodan, pa kako liječnik pokušava ubrizgati kontrastnu tekućinu u jajovode, to stvarno boli ako isti nisu prohodni. 

Radi se neposredno nakon menstruacije, dakle svakako prije ovulacije da slučajno se izbjegne svaka mogućnost eventualne trudnoće jer HSG može naškoditi istoj. A ovo bez odnosa?? NIkada čula i mi se toga nismo držali LOL

----------


## Strašna

Hehe...vjerovatno se i misli zbog možebitne trudnoće....

----------


## ruža82

Evo ja danas bila na folikulometriji, 13dc - ima jedan folikul od 11mm - kako to sve izgleda od ovog ciklusa ništa. doktor ne radi, već doktorica. 
za nove cure poruka neka idu k dr A. ili u drugu bolnicu.

----------


## capka

> doktor ne radi, već doktorica.


Doktor  ne radi? Da li doktorica onda prima cure koje su kod dr. A?

----------


## ruža82

Pretpostavljam da je na simpoziju. doktorica normalno prima njegove pacijente

----------


## sanda1977

:Very Happy:  meni stigle injekcije na kbo...možda ni ne dođem do vv...daj bože da uspije u kbo...sad kad su već stigle....pa startam u 8mj....

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam sutra u pol 12 naručena na provjeru prohodnosti jajovoda, ili ti HSG.
Nemoram ni reć koliko me strah jer baš i nisma upućena....doduše znam što je to i kakav postupak..ali opet je tu onaj nelagodni osjećaj.....i vječna pitanja...šta ako ovo...šta ako ono.......cccc

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Strasna* drzim fige za sutra, prezivjet ces ti to, sve smo...

----------


## Kadauna

> meni stigle injekcije na kbo...možda ni ne dođem do vv...daj bože da uspije u kbo...sad kad su već stigle....pa startam u 8mj....


*sanda1977*, koliko dugo si čekala lijekove/postupak u KBO? Uvijek kruže različite priče, bilo bi lijepo saznati, sorry na off topicu i Sandra, pls napiši i na temi Osijek da cure znaju, pls!!

----------


## uplašena

Cure pozdrav, vama koje se već mazite sa svojim bebačima i vama koje se još borite....
Ja pripadam ovoj drugoj skupini, doduše, tek počinjem s borbom i imam sutra zakazan prvi pregled kod dr. A. na VV.
Ono što za sada znam je da ja imam visooooooooooooki prolaktin (potvrđeno) i suprug je oligoastheno. 
može li mi netko reći što me sutra čeka, znam da je najbolje sve pitati i doznati na licu mjesta, ali ipak bi mi bilo lakše da znam barem nešto. 
Kakva su vam iskustva sa bolnicom VV i dr. A. ? vidim po vasim postovima da njega sada nema (meni su telefonski kod naručivanja rekli da ce me primiti dr. A).

Hvala puno svima

----------


## Strašna

> *Strasna* drzim fige za sutra, prezivjet ces ti to, sve smo...


Joj hvala.....riječi podrške jako dobro dodju...  :Smile: )))

----------


## 14words

> Evo ja danas bila na folikulometriji, 13dc - ima jedan folikul od 11mm - kako to sve izgleda od ovog ciklusa ništa. doktor ne radi, već doktorica. 
> za nove cure poruka neka idu k dr A. ili u drugu bolnicu.


moram ovo komentirati jer vidim da puno pisete protiv doktorice...
ICSI postupak 1 put !!!

19.05.2011. - punkcija
21.05.2011. - transfer
06.06.2011. - beta -hCG rezultat = 572,0
08.06.2011. - beta -hCG rezultat = 991,0
..........
07.07.2011.- ultrazvuk - bebica je velicine 22,1mm , sve se razvija kako treba


Veliki pozdrav doktorici,a i svima vama.
Puno srece svima  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Zna li tko što za *Kandelu*? Ne javlja se ...................

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...
kadauna,naručene su prošle godine u 9 mj....predugo se čeka...to je prava istina....u kbo-u...
sad idem na temu za osk.... :Love:

----------


## marincezg

> meni stigle injekcije na kbo...možda ni ne dođem do vv...daj bože da uspije u kbo...sad kad su već stigle....pa startam u 8mj....


ajd drzi se, bit ce sve ok....
sretno...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Cure pozdrav, vama koje se već mazite sa svojim bebačima i vama koje se još borite....
> Ja pripadam ovoj drugoj skupini, doduše, tek počinjem s borbom i imam sutra zakazan prvi pregled kod dr. A. na VV.
> Ono što za sada znam je da ja imam visooooooooooooki prolaktin (potvrđeno) i suprug je oligoastheno. 
> može li mi netko reći što me sutra čeka, znam da je najbolje sve pitati i doznati na licu mjesta, ali ipak bi mi bilo lakše da znam barem nešto. 
> Kakva su vam iskustva sa bolnicom VV i dr. A. ? vidim po vasim postovima da njega sada nema (meni su telefonski kod naručivanja rekli da ce me primiti dr. A).
> 
> Hvala puno svima


Evo da ti ja odgovorim na tvoje pitanje, ja sam imala visoki prl i nisam isla u postupak dok nije pao, odn. pila sam Bromergon. Da li ga ti pijes ?
A sta se tice dr. A ja sam prezadovoljna sa njim, ja sam ostala trudna nakon prvog IVF-a

----------


## uplašena

> Evo da ti ja odgovorim na tvoje pitanje, ja sam imala visoki prl i nisam isla u postupak dok nije pao, odn. pila sam Bromergon. Da li ga ti pijes ?
> A sta se tice dr. A ja sam prezadovoljna sa njim, ja sam ostala trudna nakon prvog IVF-a


Tomislava, hvala.

Ne pijem ništa. tek sam prošli mjesec prvi puta kontrolirala hormone i ovaj mjesec ponovila vađenje krvi da budemo sigurni. Kod prvog nalaza mi moj gin. nije dao nista, savjetovao je da ponovim pretragu. Do sada nisam ni znala da je visok,  a nisam imala razloga sumnjati. Koliko ti je dugo trebalo da ga spustiš?

----------


## Strašna

Moram se ubacit...a kroz koliko vremena ti je prolaktin pao? I to s kolike vrijednosi na koliko?
I ja sam imala problem s prl.... Međutim prije 3 mj je bio na gornjoj granici.....a od tad non stop pijem Bromergon.

----------


## uplašena

> Moram se ubacit...a kroz koliko vremena ti je prolaktin pao? I to s kolike vrijednosi na koliko?
> I ja sam imala problem s prl.... Međutim prije 3 mj je bio na gornjoj granici.....a od tad non stop pijem Bromergon.


Strašna, u kojim vriejdnostima ti se kretao prl.? meni je bio prošli mj. 1000, ovaj 1400. Jesi li imala kakvih drugih simptoma, neredovite cikluse isl.? Koliko dugo ti je trebalo da ga spustiš?

----------


## Strašna

Auuu...ma moj je bio 27.... Tako da po ovom ispada da on i nije tako jaaako visok...ipak sad vec nakon zadnjeg nalaza (27) pijem 3 mj Bromergon...sad je sigurno još i manji... Jel može bit prenizak!?

I Inače imam neredovite menstruacije...u biti uopće ih nemam bez Duphastona. Dijegnosticirani su mi PCOS.

----------


## Strašna

> moram ovo komentirati jer vidim da puno pisete protiv doktorice...
> ICSI postupak 1 put !!!
> 
> 19.05.2011. - punkcija
> 21.05.2011. - transfer
> 06.06.2011. - beta -hCG rezultat = 572,0
> 08.06.2011. - beta -hCG rezultat = 991,0
> ..........
> 07.07.2011.- ultrazvuk - bebica je velicine 22,1mm , sve se razvija kako treba
> ...


E ovo sam presretna što čujem i vidim... Bravo!

----------


## Tigrica84

Hey curke.Ja mislim da netrebamo nikgoa optuzivati,mislilm da je relativno da se takve stvari(neuspjele trudnoce )desavaju.Oni su vazni faktori u svemu tome,al mislim da zappravi najvecu ulogu imamo mi sami
Ja planiram u 8mj kad dobijem mengu najavt se na ponovni pokusaj.Nemogu vjerovat da je proslo skor 1godinu od prvog pokusaja.Vjerujem da ce ovaj put biti bolje.
Pozzzz svima trudilicama i one koje jesu trudne.

----------


## beilana

*uplašena, strašna*, ja imam problema s prolaktinom, bio mi je oko 1000 i nešto, i nakon mjesec dana terapije bromergonom mi je pao na 18, što je premalo, odtada sam ga vadila još 3 puta i bio je prenizak. od sredine 5.mj sam prestala s bromergonom, juče sam na vv vadila hormone pa čemo vidjet jel mi bromergon možda neće ni trebati više, i ta stvar s prolaktinom mi se odužila na godinu dana čekanja kad ćemo uć u postupak na vv, jer nalaze uvijek čekam minimalno mjesec i pol, i onda mjesec i pol do datuma kad sam naručena nazad na pregled, da ne duljim juče smo obavili psih savjetovanje, i rekli su nam da bi ujesen mogli u prvi postupak, tak da vam se sada definitivno pridružujem
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivne bete, plodonosne ivf-e, aih-e, i sve ostalo. 
*strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da hsg prođe bezbolno, ja imam desni jajovod začepljen, al me hsg nije bolio nešt strašno, nisam čak ni tabletu prije prosila  :Grin:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Meni je prvi put prolaktin bio 48 ( gornja granica je 24 ), onda sam pocela uzimati bromergon i nakon sta sam ga popila ( pila sam pola tablete na dan ), ponovno sam isla vadit i bio je 84.
Tada me moja dr. poslala na VV i dr. Alebic mi je rekao da se bromergon nesmije prestati piti pa vaditi krv nego za vrijeme pijenja tableta se vadi. Jan sam ga pila skoro dvije godine dok je pao na normalu i tada sam prestajala postepeno i onda sam ostala trudna  :Smile: 
Isla sam na kontrolu svaka dva mjeseca i nisam isla u postupak dok god nije pao.

----------


## ruža82

Beilana sretno u budućem postupku
sretno i svima ostalima koje se bore za bebicu!!
nije mi jasno što se događa na VV, evo zadnje  folikulometrije koje su bile u pola 8 - ima nas 5 u čekaonici?? ne mogu vjerovati da sam bila prva-druga na redu. 
zasve koje zanima danas je doktor radio

----------


## beilana

*tomislava* endokrinolog mi je smanjio dozu s jedne na pola tablete, i kak mi je nakon toga stalno bio prenizak u nalazima mi je pisalo da prestanem s bromergonom i kontrola za mjesec i pol.
ak mi i kaže da opet moram piti, ja znam da će meni kroz 2 tjedna past ispod donje granice jer ja sam znala nekad zaboraviti popiti po 4-5 dana, i za 2-3 dana sam išla na kontrolu i opet je bio nizak, tak da se nadam da se smanjio i da bude bez tableta normalan, vidjet ćemo

----------


## beilana

*ruža82*, možda su cure na ljetovanju pa je eto malo zatišje, ja sam se iznenadila jer sam juče bila na rdu kod endokrinologa čim sam došla, to mi se još nije dogodilo.
i da, hvala ti, i ja želim svima da vam budu postupci uspješni

----------


## hope31

14words da li mi se možešj aviti na pp, ja sam pokušala tebi ali ne mogu, ako nije problem....

----------


## 14words

"nemate dovoljno ovlasti da pristupite ovoj stranici." - to pise kad pokusam otvoriti inbox

----------


## 14words

> E ovo sam presretna što čujem i vidim... Bravo!


i mi smo presretni  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:       a i SVIMA vama zelimo da budete sretni koliko i mi.

----------


## daddycool

> 14words da li mi se možešj aviti na pp, ja sam pokušala tebi ali ne mogu, ako nije problem....


kao nova korisnica nemate još mogućnost slati i primati privatne poruke. još malo  :Smile:

----------


## uplašena

Cure, ima li netko iskustva sa liječenjem bromergonom? Kako ste ga vi podnosile? Ja sam ga danas počela piti, ali me malo zabrinula ova lista nuspojava koju sam pročitala na uputama...

----------


## hope31

ok, malo čemo sačekati

----------


## Strašna

> *uplašena, strašna*, ja imam problema s prolaktinom, bio mi je oko 1000 i nešto, i nakon mjesec dana terapije bromergonom mi je pao na 18, što je premalo, odtada sam ga vadila još 3 puta i bio je prenizak. od sredine 5.mj sam prestala s bromergonom, juče sam na vv vadila hormone pa čemo vidjet jel mi bromergon možda neće ni trebati više, i ta stvar s prolaktinom mi se odužila na godinu dana čekanja kad ćemo uć u postupak na vv, jer nalaze uvijek čekam minimalno mjesec i pol, i onda mjesec i pol do datuma kad sam naručena nazad na pregled, da ne duljim juče smo obavili psih savjetovanje, i rekli su nam da bi ujesen mogli u prvi postupak, tak da vam se sada definitivno pridružujem
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivne bete, plodonosne ivf-e, aih-e, i sve ostalo. 
> *strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da hsg prođe bezbolno, ja imam desni jajovod začepljen, al me hsg nije bolio nešt strašno, nisam čak ni tabletu prije prosila


I ja krećem tako nekako u prvi postupak. Vidim u potpisu da imamo slican problem. Ja PCOS otkad znam za sebe. MM sve ok... Ja se borim s prolaktinom. Iako i nije tako jaako visok.

----------


## Strašna

I evo da se javim svima onima koje zanima. Dakle, jučer bila na HSGu i to i UZV i RTG, Najviše od svega boljelo me uvođenje tog glupog katetera. Mislim da sam vidjela sve zvjezdice. A preznojila se ko vrag... Nakon uvođenja sam primila injekciju voltarena ito je sve od lijekova protiv bolova i uopce ikakvih. RTG i UZV nisu boljeli....al je osjećaj nelagodan dok ubrizgavaju tu tekućinu. Osjećala sam da mi se stomak napinje i cak nekoliko puta rekla da se bojim da cu se pomokrit. I još mi je užasno bilo na UZV kad me stave u onu "tubu"...i ostave samu u prostoriji.....baš nelagodan osjećaj.

Sve zajedno..od početka stavljanja katetera, vožnje na UZV pa na RTG mi je trajalo oko 45 min. U principu dosta........s obzirom da sam citala da kod cura koje su to vec prosle traje puno krace. Nakon svega toga morala sam odlezat još pol sata. Onda mi je izvadjen kateter i otisla sam na mokrenje. Od toga trenutka me više niš nije boljelo.  jučer sam malo krvarila....al danas više gotovo i ne.

I na kraju krajeva dijagnoza......oba jajovoda 100% prohodna... jajnici i maternica uredne velicine i urednog položaja. Tako da sam sva happy  :Smile: 
Doktor me čak i pohvalio i rekao eto da je sve ok.. A ako je išta sitnog i bilo da je to sad "propuhano"...
Budući da sam čula da su neke cure nakon ovakvog pregleda čak i zatrudnile, pretpostavljam da se sad trebam bacit u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## uplašena

> I ja krećem tako nekako u prvi postupak. Vidim u potpisu da imamo slican problem. Ja PCOS otkad znam za sebe. MM sve ok... Ja se borim s prolaktinom. Iako i nije tako jaako visok.


Strašna, kako reguliraš prolaktin? da li piješ bromergone? ja sam jucer pocela sa terapijom i danas sam se ustala s vrtoglavicom i zamućenim vidom. Nadam se da ce kroz koji dan m se organizam priviknuti. Ipak u ponedjeljak moram raditi  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Tako je *Strasna* sad sljedi akcija, meni je dr. kod kojeg sam radila HSG rekao da u roku 6 mjeseci ako ne dodje do trudnoce nastavim dalje sa obradom. To se u mojem slucaju nije dogodilo ali imam osjecaj da ko dtebe hoce pa drzim fige  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Jooooooj riječi ti se pozlatile.... : ))))

----------


## Kadauna

> "nemate dovoljno ovlasti da pristupite ovoj stranici." - to pise kad pokusam otvoriti inbox


treba pričekati  i pisati postove....  :Smile: ) bez pisanja postova vjerujem da nećete ni imati pristup porukama privatni, stoga piši, mislim da je neka granica deset postova

----------


## Kadauna

*14words* čestitam......  i ja sam ranije pisala da tko može neka radije odabere doktora a ne doktoricu.... Doktorica - i to su činjenice - je neiskusna u potpomognutoj oplodnji.... i samim time će i uspješnost biti manja nego kod doktora. Nekad je doktor A. bio taj mlađi  i manje iskusni liječnik i svi su išli kod iskusnijeg kolege. Ništa to nije čudno i nitko nije rekao da kod doktorice ne može biti uspjeha, samo se piše da je neiskusna a evo vidimo da je čak ruža82 koja je iskusila i doktoricu i doktora rekla da cure 
odasberu doktora ili druga klinika, vjerujem da *ruža82* zna zašto je to napisala pa ju molim za objašnjenje neko.... THANKS!

----------


## ruža82

Evo izvinjavam se ako sam s svojim komentarom uvrijedila koga, naravno da ima uspjeha kod doktorice, ja sam samo iznjela mišljenje koje baš i nije neko. možda je bilo jutro, možda je bila ljuta, možda je bila umorna, ali i ja sam bila nakon 2 sata vožnje i strepnje hoće li biti čega ili ne. i kad sam bila na uzv samo je tražila i tražila i tiskala me po trbuhu i nešto govorila sama sebi... otišla sam iz ordinacije sva zbunjena i uplašena da ničeg nema.  očekivala sam neku informaciju, a ona mi nije znala što reči. (sjetim se kad sam bila kod dr. A na pregledu i kad je ona me pred njim pregledavala i nije našla folikul od 18mm). neznam...
možda sam i ja bila ljuta pa sam u afektu napisala to što sam napisala. 
sorry...

----------


## dim

pozz, evo ja imam jako pozitivno iskustvo sa doktoricom. po potpisu vidite koliko sam na VV. ona mi je radila zadnju punkciju i transfer jer nije bilo dr. A. Punkciju je radila isto jutro kad je došla iz noćne sa dežurstva (otkako su se bolnice spojile u jednu moraju dežurati na Merkuru na ginekologiji određen broj dana mjesečno). Bilo me strah ali brzo me prošlo, bila je smirena, nije žurila, pažljiva, razgovarale smo o dva poroda koje je imala tu noć, napravila je na moj zahtjev pauzu između punkcije lijevog i desnoj jajnika  :Smile: . Na dan transfera je proučila cijeli moj karton (koji sa postupcima počinje davne 2007. god) kako bi sebi razjasnila situaciju zašto ja još nisam trudna, i predložila mi terapiju koja bi trbala pripomoći implataciji  :Smile: . 
Svaka od nas je različita i svaki postupak je različit (evo ja u zadnjem primila max broj gonala do sad, 25 kom, i dobila "samo" 6 js, a do sad uvijek 20 gonala i 13-16 js. stimulaciju mi je odredio i folikumetrije radio dr. A kod kojeg sam i inaće, ali ne smatram da je zbog ovog zadnjeg on loš liječnik (premda sam ja bila jaakoo razočarana tim brojem, i kvalitetom istih ,jer ni jedna nije smrznuta kao u protekla dva stimulirana postupka :Cool: )!
Istina doktorici treba još prakse, ali osnove je pohvatala. A što je najbitnije trudi se učiti i napredovati (proguglajte malo njeno ime, pa vam neke stvari budu jasnije). Pozz i sretno svima  :Smile: .

----------


## lannna

Cure, znate li možda da li se može izvaditi InhibinB i AMH na uputnicu u VV,ako nisi njihov pacijent (iz Osijeka sam)

----------


## laky

moze ali se moras naručiti zovni labratorij

----------


## hope31

dim jesmo li mi skupa bile na transferu 04.07?mislim da si ti pricala da si razocarana zbog jajnih stanica da si ocekivala vise?ne znam sve mi se cini da smo zajedno bile....

----------


## laky

ja sam bila 4.7 na FET-u

----------


## eva133

Cure, radi li doktor Alebić idući tjedan ili ga mjenja doktorica?

----------


## 14words

> *14words* čestitam......  i ja sam ranije pisala da tko može neka radije odabere doktora a ne doktoricu.... Doktorica - i to su činjenice - je neiskusna u potpomognutoj oplodnji.... i samim time će i uspješnost biti manja nego kod doktora. Nekad je doktor A. bio taj mlađi  i manje iskusni liječnik i svi su išli kod iskusnijeg kolege. Ništa to nije čudno i nitko nije rekao da kod doktorice ne može biti uspjeha, samo se piše da je neiskusna a evo vidimo da je čak ruža82 koja je iskusila i doktoricu i doktora rekla da cure 
> odasberu doktora ili druga klinika, vjerujem da *ruža82* zna zašto je to napisala pa ju molim za objašnjenje neko.... THANKS!


hvala puno  :Smile: 
ma znam da nije samo ona pisala to i do sad nije ni bilo reakcije od mene. svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje. mi smo bili jako sretni i uspjelo je od prve  :Smile:  .... ali bas ovo sto si i ti izdvojila me je natjeralo da se javim ovdje ... da se savjetuje da radije idu u DRUGU KLINIKU .... pa ljudi moji, na takvu izjavu ja dobijem dojam da dr, J. mlati cure kad dodu kod nje. ...a ustvari je jako draga,susretljiva,obzirna ... a sto se znanja tice , pa sigurno nije dosla s ceste direktno u kliniku i dalo joj se da se , eto malo zabavlja,a usput mozda nesto i nauci ....

----------


## 14words

> Evo izvinjavam se ako sam s svojim komentarom uvrijedila koga, naravno da ima uspjeha kod doktorice, ja sam samo iznjela mišljenje koje baš i nije neko. možda je bilo jutro, možda je bila ljuta, možda je bila umorna, ali i ja sam bila nakon 2 sata vožnje i strepnje hoće li biti čega ili ne. i kad sam bila na uzv samo je tražila i tražila i tiskala me po trbuhu i nešto govorila sama sebi... otišla sam iz ordinacije sva zbunjena i uplašena da ničeg nema.  očekivala sam neku informaciju, a ona mi nije znala što reči. (sjetim se kad sam bila kod dr. A na pregledu i kad je ona me pred njim pregledavala i nije našla folikul od 18mm). neznam...
> možda sam i ja bila ljuta pa sam u afektu napisala to što sam napisala. 
> sorry...


ok. to je tvoje iskustvo. moje je puno drugacije i bas zato sam imala potrebu i javiti se ovdje jer mislim da onaj savjet "mjenjajte kliniku" nije u redu i nije tocan. 
bez obzira na sve,moras se slozit da nije isto moje iskustvo (a bila sam kod nje cca. 10 puta) i tvoj prvi dojam o njoj.
koliko god je svima nama za neuspjehe najlakse okriviti nekog drugog , niko od nas nema pravo pricati ruzne stvari o zeni koja savjesno i dobro radi svoj posao.
ja od prvog dana imam s njom najbolja iskustva i svakom bih ju preporucila (i nju,i doktora jer sam bila i kod njega na pregledu,i kliniku)
sretno u pokusajima.

----------


## beilana

*uplašena*, malo ti postovi kasne, što se bromergona tiče, ja sam ga lošije podnosila samo prvim tjedan dana dok se nisam priviknula, bilo mi je muka, imala sam grčeve u trbuhu i jaaaako tvrdu stolicu, nakon tjedan dana sve je stalo, i super sam ga podnosila, na svakom lijeku su nuspojave da se u..kaš, zato se ne obaziri previše
*strašna*, kod mene je i začepljen desni jajovod problem jer recimo kad sam bila na klomifenu, svaki mjesec je bila O na desnom jajniku, a taj jajovod je začepljen, želim ti da čim prije prođete tu agoniju čekanja i na jesen krenete u postupak. 
*eva133* ja mislim da alebić radi do 20.7. takvu sam informaciju ja dobila u četvrtak na VV, doduše, ne direktno od dr. alebića, al vjerujem da sutra on radi

----------


## eva133

beilana, hvala ti. Nadam se da će raditi i u utorak.

----------


## beilana

> beilana, hvala ti. Nadam se da će raditi i u utorak.


nazovi sutra sestre one će ti znati najbolje reči  :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

Laky onda smo se vidjele samo ne znam koja si sada?ja sam imala kosu svezanu u rep visoko...mostar je li tako?

----------


## dim

> dim jesmo li mi skupa bile na transferu 04.07?mislim da si ti pricala da si razocarana zbog jajnih stanica da si ocekivala vise?ne znam sve mi se cini da smo zajedno bile....


Ja sam taj dan bila na punkciji  :Smile: , i da, ja sam non stop mlatila kak sam dobila malo stanica  :Cool:  (bile su četiri epruvete materijala pa sam očekivala barem 9 js ). Na transferu sam bila u srijedu 6.7 i prvi su mi puta do sada vratili 3 mrvice  :Very Happy: , ja bila presretna, tak da sam već i zaboravila na razočaranje o broju js.
Ja sam domeka i pokušavam mirovati, al me psiha ubija, jer se sad osjećam sasvim drugačije nego prošlog puta kad sam ostala trudna (pisala sam dnevnik zadnji puta pa znam sve detalje od dana transfera  :Cool: ), no tješim se da je svaka trudnoća drugačija, a posebno ova koja bu najmanje blizanačka  :Cool: . Pozz i sretno svima!

----------


## hope31

Dim i meni su vratili tri embrija i isto ludim dok ne docekam betu...iskreno bojim se zato sto me trbuh boli kao kad trebam dobiti i bojim se da betu necu docekati...u pocetku mi je bio nekako cudan osjecaj u trbuhu a sada samo boli kao da cu procuriti a sike ne smijem ni pipnuti koliko bole...zelim ti puno srece draga...ja isto lezim kod kuce i odmaram i samo razmisljam o simptomima zato sto uopce ne znam kakvi bi trebali biti ovo mi je prvi postupak

----------


## dim

evo u mom "dnevniku" piše da sam 6 dnt pri jutarnjem buđenju osjetila grčeve ko pred mengu i da me pratio pritisak tak dan i sad sam prilično sigurna da je to bila implatacija, jer mi je beta 12 dnt (embriji vraćeni 2. dan) bila već lijepih 82. Betu sam vadila 5 dana ranije nek sam trebala (pred vikend), i dobro da jesam jer taj vikend su me na momente hvatali jako grčevi i da kraj sebe nisam imala pozitivnu betu mislila bih da ću svaki čas procuriti!

----------


## hope31

Joj da barem je to slucaj meni je danas 7dnt a od jucer me tako boli stomak samo neki pritisak dolje...ja trebam vadit betu 20.07 al mislim da cu 18 vadit jer cu izluditi..nadam se da ce nam biti pozitivne :Smile: )

----------


## hope31

Jesi li ti radil test prije bete?

----------


## dim

Imaš pp hope31

----------


## ivica_k

dim, ja ću te samo pozdraviti, drago mi je što si opet na forumu i zaželjeti ti da je to TO ovaj put!

----------


## dim

ivica_k imaš pp  :Very Happy:

----------


## crna ovca

> crna ovco možda se vidimo na jesen...pa poijemo kavicu usput


*Sanda1977*, hvala na pozivu i svakako pristajem...ali nadam se, iskreno, da se nećemo vidjeti i da ćeš ostati T prije toga na KBO...


*dim i hope31,* šaljem vam dobra vibrice...kad čitam vaše postove, ne mogu dočekati da i ja ležim s pritiskom u stomaku...i moja želja se samo produbljuje.

*strašna,*i ja sam bila na Hycosy (jel to različito od hsg???), ali meni se kateter zaglavio u maternici i to kod PRIVATNIKA, tako da tu nema pravila. Na početku postupka sam dobila inekciju Apaurina za smirenje, tada mi je GIN ubrizgao kontrast i napravio UZV. Ja sam tijekom cijelog postupka povraćala i jaaako me boljelo. Nakon toga mi je gin morao dati inekciju za kontrakciju maternice kako bi sama izbacila kateter...To je trajalo najmanje 2 sata, uz povraćanje. Pronašao mi je na lijevom jajniku cistu, koja je od grčenja i pukla, pa sam i za to dobila inekciju protiv bolova Voltaren. Jajovodi su prohodni, ali ništa mi nije napisao za položaj maternice??? Inače, rekli su mi da imam "zavaljenu maternicu" ili RVFI uteri i to me uvijek kopka... Ovaj postupak sam obavila u veljači o.g. i još nisam trudna prirodnim putem. E i da krvarila sam cca 5 dana nakon toga..ma užas, nadam se da me neće tražiti da ponovo kroz to prolazim.

----------


## Šiškica

Očito je Alebić ovaj tjedan na VV-u kad nas je naručio na kombinirani probir  13. i 14.

----------


## hope31

Dim ne mogu ti poslati pp jel ti box pun mozda?

----------


## hope31

crna ovca hvala ti na vibricama....trebat ce mi,samo da moje mrvice ostanu sa mnom

----------


## hope31

Crna ovca bit ces i ti medu cekalicama bete,ja sam dugo cekala dok sam uopce krenula u postupak vrijeme brzo proleti...samo ne gubi nadu i bit ce sve ok...

----------


## ruža82

Cure rade i dr. A i dr J. (barem je tako bilo danas). neke su spominjale da doktorice nema da je na g.o. ali je došla!!

----------


## dim

> Dim ne mogu ti poslati pp jel ti box pun mozda?


Moj inbox je prazan,
 no kad sam ja probala tebi poslat pp, pisalo mi je da je tvoj prepun i odlaznih i dolaznih poruka, provjeri pa probaj!

----------


## dim

Gledam u svoj avatar i ne vjerujem, slikica anđela (koji nas je napustio 1.4. ) koji čuva svog brata/seku. Samo da postane istinit i ovaj drugi dio!

----------


## hope31

dim ispraznila sam inbox

----------


## kaja76

> Cure, ima li netko iskustva sa liječenjem bromergonom? Kako ste ga vi podnosile? Ja sam ga danas počela piti, ali me malo zabrinula ova lista nuspojava koju sam pročitala na uputama...


Bok, ja sam na bromergonu, 1 tbl. dnevno i nisam nikad imala nekih problema. Počela sam s manjom dozom od pola tbl. i sad sam vec godinu dana na 1 tbl. ako ti nije ok , mozes tražiti neki drugi lijek koji navodno ne izaziva probleme.

----------


## Strašna

Crna ovco...kod mene nije hvala Bogu bilo toliko problema oko HSGa, ali bilo mi je jako bolno i takodjer nebi to ponovila. Ipak ajde nesto i pozitivno u tome je da mi je nalaz ok.
E sad ja ne znam opet sta mi je slijedece..opet cu morat zvat. Zadnje smo dobili upute da povadimo neke krvne pretrage i testiranja....ja sam to obavila...MMu će nalaz bit gotov za dva dana...i ja sam trebala napravit taj vrazji HSG. s tim nalazima se trebamo opet vratit na VV. Znači opet bi trebala zvat za pregled. Samo ne znam ima li taj slijedeci pregled kakve veze s menstruacijom? Ili mogu cim sve nalaze skupim? Zna li netko?
Taj isti dan cemo dogovorit i onaj neki psihološki informativni razgovor. (To su nam predlozili da neidemo bespotrebno 2 puta u ZG ako se može u jednom)

----------


## mimi80

Strašna gdje si molim te radila taj HSG rendgen, i da li se za to treba naručiti?
Ja to isto moram napraviti, a u mom gradu to ne rade, pa molim te reci gdje da zovem i pitam i da li se dugo čega.
Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam ti HSG radila kod nas u Požegi, na bolnici. Dakle nije privatno...samo s uputnicom i bez ikakvog plaćanja. Ne znam otkud si ti? jesam ti daleko?


I btw evo mene s novostima, danas sam zvala VV da vidim šta dalje nakon što skupim sve nalaze od krvnih pretraga i hsga. Naručena sam 14.7. (dakle u četvrtak) u 10:00h kod svoje doktorice....
Još sutra moram zvat da za isti dan dogovorim i ono savjetovanje. 
I da...spomenula je sestra da dodjem u četvrtak jer nakon toga doktorica ide na godišnji. (vjerovatno od 15. il više ni samam nemam pojma kad) :D

----------


## Strašna

Btw mimi vidim da imamo skoro isti problem. Ja PCOS, menstruaciju uopće nemam bez tableta. MM sve ok.

----------


## Sezen

14words,
najprije čestitam od srca na trudnoći!
čitala sam tvoj post u kojem si napisala:"Na dan transfera je proučila cijeli moj karton (koji sa postupcima počinje davne 2007. god) kako bi sebi razjasnila situaciju zašto ja još nisam trudna, i predložila mi terapiju koja bi trbala pripomoći implataciji . "pa sam samo htjela pitati kakvu ti je terapiju dr.predložila...naime ja sam u 04/2011 bila u postupku i ne sijećam se da mi je dr.predložio bilo kakvu terapiju...preksutra idem gore jer ovaj mjesec idem u sekundarni ICSI pa ako koja js preživi i dođe do oplodnje da znam što dalje....unaprijed veliko hvala i sretno!

----------


## Strašna

I imam jedan totalni off topic..... Danas, 14 dan od pocetka zadnjeg ciklusa osjetim nevjerovatno kruljenje u crijevima..jel netko zna ima li to veze s ovulacijom?

----------


## duga30

Pozdrav svima! Redovito vas pratim ali slabo imam vremena da se tu i tamo javim. I puno je novih cura. Htjela bi malo utjesiti cekalice, nemojte se bespotrebno zamarati simptomima i bolovima. Dok nema jakih bolova i jakog krvarenja sve je ok. Govorim to iz iskustva. Moj sin ce za par dana napuniti godinu dana (ET4.11.2009, rodjen 16.7.2010). Do 5.mj. trudnoce stalno sam imala nekakve bolove, grceve i probadanje. Maternica se rasteze i stalno nesto obavlja. Test sam radila 11.dan od et i bio je poz. Dakle, opustite se i naoruzajte strpljenjem! Znam da nije lako ali treba misliti samo pozitivno!

----------


## mimi80

Hvala ti Strašana!
Nisi mi baš tako daleko, ja sam iz Virovitice,
meni je moj ginekolog rekao, da kod nas to ne rade, ne znam zašto.
Da ja ti imam PCOS, problema sa štitnjačom, povišeni TSH, a sa mm je sve ok.

----------


## hope31

duga30 hvala na podršci ali ja sam napeta kao puška....danas je tek 8 dnt i stalno me boli trbuh, bojim se da ću procuriti....

----------


## beilana

> Hvala ti Strašana!
> Nisi mi baš tako daleko, ja sam iz Virovitice,
> meni je moj ginekolog rekao, da kod nas to ne rade, ne znam zašto.
> Da ja ti imam PCOS, problema sa štitnjačom, povišeni TSH, a sa mm je sve ok.


*mimi*, kod kojeg gina si?
ja sam kod ginekologa u vt i hsg sam radila u vt u bolnici prije nekih godinu dana, čak mislim da je točno prije godinu dana, i to na uputnicu, samo sam imala papire s vv da treba napravit hsg

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene opet...Zvala danas gore na VV. Dogovorila psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje u cetvrtak 14.7. u 9:00h a odmah u 10:00h pregled kod ginekologice. Ide li koja cura u to vrijeme na VV? Popodne idem povadit uputnice i mislim da sam napokon skupila sve. 

Sad me zanima...šta treba pisati na uputnici kad se kreće u postupak? To više nije pregled. 
Uputnica za postupak MPO? Ili uputnica za inseminaciju?
Svakako bi ponijela jednu za pregled, jednu za folikulometriju i jednu za ulazak u postupak, al ne znam sta na njoj treba pisat  :Mad:

----------


## ruža82

uvijek sam imala samo jednu uputnicu, do sada mi je moj dr. pisao  samo AIH, a sada za  zadnju inseminaciju mi je dr. A rekao neka napiše za MPO postupak, tak da mislim da ti treba uputnica za MPO postupak!

----------


## mimi80

Beilana meni su napisali da trebam HSG preporuka rendgen, pa mi je doktor rekao da se radi samo ultrazvučni kod nas u Virovitici, kod dr. Tonk. sam.

----------


## mimi80

Beilana jesu ti isto napisal preporuka rengem ili samo HSG?

----------


## beilana

samo hsg i radila sam ga ultrazvučno. ako budeš išla privatno radit hsg pošteno će te oderati, preporučujem da napraviš ultrazvučno, nije rengenski, al se i na njemu sve vidi
ja sam bila kod dr.T i ubrzo sam promjenila gina, a i dr T je privatnika, bolje ti je izabrat soc gina za sve uputnice, da ne plačaš

----------


## mimi80

A vjerovatno ću i ja raditi ultrazvučno, samo se nadam da će mi ga doktor u Zg prihvatiti, kad je napisao preporuka rengen,
uopće ne znam zašto je to napisao, jer se rengenom bolje vidi ili što?
Beilana jesi ti baš iz Virovitice?
Kod kojeg si sada doktora?

----------


## beilana

meni je drA na VV-u priznal ultrazvučno, nisam baš iz vt al sam blizu, kod dr hasana sam ja. jel ne možeš pisat privatne poruke-?

----------


## mimi80

Ne mogu pisati privatne poruke, ali ne znam zašto?!
Ja inače idem u Vinogradsku, pa ne znam kakće tamo to prihvatiti.
Jesu i tebi napisali preporuka rengen ili samo HSG?

----------


## beilana

meni je pisalo napraviti hsg, samo to. a doktor sam zna kak će napravit. DR T je otišao iz bolnice pa ga oni više baš ne vole, znači ak i dođeš s njegovom uputnicom dobila budeš špota kaj nemaš svog soc gina. preporučam dr H, on je za nas s problemom začeća najbolji od njih, tj najviše znanja i iskustva ima

----------


## crna ovca

*hope31*, možda su bolovi zbog implantacije(fingers crossed), samo se ti odmaraj i misli pozitivno... brzo će doći taj 20.7. A smiješ li prije napraviti piš piš test? 

Malo me panika hvata da neću prvi put znati što trebam kada budem dolazila u ZG, zanima me kakve su sestre na VV kada prvi put nazoveš? Nadam se da će biti sve OK. :Embarassed: 

E da, samo da napomenem da se u Osijeku hycosy i hsg može napraviti samo kod privatnika, naša bolnica ga ne radi, koliko sam čula. TAj cijeli zahvat koštao me 1200 kuna.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Crna ovca* sestre su ti super ne brini se

----------


## Strašna

Moj dojam o sestrama je super...i kad zovem (pogotovo prvi put) a i kad sam dolazila.......ništa ne brini...svi su gore OK. Bar je takav moj dojam......

A što se tiče uputnice....dao mi doktor jednu za pregled (koji ce ukljucivati i ono savjetovanje), Jednu za UZV, i jednu za inseminaciju (tako pise)....pa sad .....sta bude trebalo...imam..pravo sam se naoruzala s uputnicama....  :Smile: 
I u četvrtak furim gore.

----------


## hope31

crna ovca hvala ti i ja se nadam da se gnijezde...pa zato malo bolucka,a test cu napraviti 11 dan od transfera za tri dana...za sestre se ne brini jako su dobre i ne moras se brinuti bit ces u dobrim rukama...

----------


## eva133

Evo i mene. Bila sam danas gore i konačno sam u postupku. Prošli mjesec sam bila na yasminu, danas mi je bio 3 dc. Sve je ok i primila sam danas 2 menopura. Još po 2 trebam primiti u srijedu i četvrtak, a onda u petak na kontrolu. Nadam se da se neću morati previše pikati.

----------


## 14words

> 14words,
> najprije čestitam od srca na trudnoći!
> čitala sam tvoj post u kojem si napisala:"Na dan transfera je proučila cijeli moj karton (koji sa postupcima počinje davne 2007. god) kako bi sebi razjasnila situaciju zašto ja još nisam trudna, i predložila mi terapiju koja bi trbala pripomoći implataciji . "pa sam samo htjela pitati kakvu ti je terapiju dr.predložila...naime ja sam u 04/2011 bila u postupku i ne sijećam se da mi je dr.predložio bilo kakvu terapiju...preksutra idem gore jer ovaj mjesec idem u sekundarni ICSI pa ako koja js preživi i dođe do oplodnje da znam što dalje....unaprijed veliko hvala i sretno!


hvala ti  :Smile:  i ja tebi od srca zelim da docekas isto  :Smile: 
P.S.- nisam to ja napisala nego "dim"  :Wink: 
 :Smile:  kod nas je uspjelo iz prve  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi! 
Već dvije godine neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj onemogućeno je optimalno liječenje, liječenje po svjetskim standardima. Iako smo se nadali da će do sada glas razuma prevladati - očito razuma, volje i hrabrosti nema dovoljno. 

Ovim putem vas sve pozivam da, kao mali znak borbe protiv nepravde, promijenite svoj avatar. To je tek mali korak, vrlo jednostavan, ali pokazuje da nam je stalo, da smo tu, svjesni, da se borimo.
Avatare možete preuzeti u sljedećim albumima:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110592598235041917098/103201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCxns7SsJewqwE&feat=direc  tlink
http://public.fotki.com/jezic/avatar/
Hvala vam puno!
Molim vas promijenite avatare i na ostalim forumima, društvenim mrežama, pozovite prijatelje da učine isto....
I mali korak je korak naprijed...

----------


## hope31

eva133 kako ide pikanje?

----------


## eva133

> eva133 kako ide pikanje?


Jutros sam otišla kod nas u Dom zdravlja i piknule su me sestre. Nije bilo problema. Sutra još dvije doze, pa ćemo vidjeti. Od ovog postupka ne očekujem baš ništa. Nekako sam ravnodušna prema svemu tome. Ne mogu vjerovati da sam takva, jer sam u prošlim postupcima bila sva u tome. Jedva čekam da se sve ovo završi.
Kako si ti????

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...u petak idem po injekcije u kb osijek...stigle...možda uspije,pa neću morati na vv...
danas sam tražila od soc ginek uputnicu za vađenje hormona i nije mi htjela dati jer kaže da se to ne radi kada se ide na ivf...a moj mpo dr mi je rekao da napravim hormone...jaaaaaakoooo sam se posvađala s njom,jer nemam pojma ni kakav mi je prolaktin ni tsh i dr....i jako sam ljuta na nju

----------


## nataša

:Smile:

----------


## hope31

Ma ne znam ni sama boli me jako trbuh...u ponedjeljak cu vadit betu pa kako bude..danas me lijevi jajnik uzasno bolio

----------


## marincezg

> 14words,
> najprije čestitam od srca na trudnoći!
> čitala sam tvoj post u kojem si napisala:"Na dan transfera je proučila cijeli moj karton (koji sa postupcima počinje davne 2007. god) kako bi sebi razjasnila situaciju zašto ja još nisam trudna, i predložila mi terapiju koja bi trbala pripomoći implataciji . "pa sam samo htjela pitati kakvu ti je terapiju dr.predložila...naime ja sam u 04/2011 bila u postupku i ne sijećam se da mi je dr.predložio bilo kakvu terapiju...preksutra idem gore jer ovaj mjesec idem u sekundarni ICSI pa ako koja js preživi i dođe do oplodnje da znam što dalje....unaprijed veliko hvala i sretno!


ej sezen samo da te pozdravim i priupitam kako si???
kaj ti je rekao dr.A???

----------


## crna ovca

*hope31,* bitno je da M nije došla. Znam da se bojiš i reagiraš na svaku bol. Kad vidiš pozitivnu betu u ponedjeljak, onda ćeš si govoriti da te boli zato što ti se maternica širi. Vidjeti ćeš kako ćeš drugačije gledati na tu bol kad znaš da si T. Šaljem ti dobre vibrice!!

*sanda1977,* želim tu uspjeh i malenu  :Saint: !!

*eva133,* samo tako, treba biti pozitivan. Što bude, biti će. A koliko si inekcija primila do sada? Ja sam mislila da si te inekcije cure same daju ili možda griješim?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo čitam vas cure pa da se malo ubacim *Sanda* bitno ti je odraditi te hormone ako ti je specijalist to napisao, i naravno da su oni potrebni prije IVF-a, ja ih vadim svako malo (bar jednom godišnje), probaj nabaviti uputnicu preko dr. opće prakse objasni cijelu situaciju, ako ne bude išlo mjenjaj ginekologa. Prvo što će te pitati specijalist su ti nalazi kad dođeš tamo.
*Crna ovca* inekcije mogu cure davati i same, stvarno nije neki problem a meni je to puno jednostavnije nego ići k njima, meni ih je ispočetka muž miksao a poslije sam sve sama, sestre ti tamo sve pokažu

----------


## hope31

crna ovca hvala ti na lijepim zeljama...da barem je tako ali sve me strah da cu se rszocarati...

----------


## hope31

I da jutros sam radila test 10 dnt i negativan je...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Hope* ja mislim da je malo prerano za betu  :Cool: 
Sto se tice boli u jajniku isto je bilo i meni dva dana prije vadjenja bete i bingo  :Yes:  zato ti drzim fige 
da te zadesi ista sudbina  :Grin:

----------


## eva133

*crna ovco*, inače si možeš sam davati injekcije, ali ja nisam baš za to. Ipak samo to prepustila drugima. U ova 3 dana primila sam 6 menopura. Sutra mi je kontrola pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.

*Hope* ništa se još ne sekiraj. Beta je najpouzdanija. Izdrži još malo.

----------


## Kadauna

Eva, čitam da si trenutno u postupku s menopurima, jel to slučajno? Jel doktori još idu s gonalima? koja je trenutno na Vuku standardna stimulacija, standardni protokol? Koja supresija, etc.? THANKS I SRETNO SVIMA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

> *Hope* ja mislim da je malo preranoza betu 
> Sto se tice boli u jajniku isto je bilo i meni dva dana prije vadjenja bete i bingo  zato ti drzim fige 
> da te zadesi ista sudbina


Tomislava nisam ja vadila betu vadit cu je tek u ponedjeljak tad mi je 14 dnt.danas sam radila kucni test i bio je negativan...nadam se da si u pravu mene jajnik lijevi dosta boli i imam osjecaj da cu dobiti mengu kako me stomal boli...

----------


## Šiškica

> Eva, čitam da si trenutno u postupku s menopurima, jel to slučajno? Jel doktori još idu s gonalima? koja je trenutno na Vuku standardna stimulacija, standardni protokol? Koja supresija, etc.? THANKS I SRETNO SVIMA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Uglavnom cure piju kontracepcijske tablete (yasmin ili Logest), pa kreću uglavnom s Menopurima i pred punkciju dobivaju Cetrotide ..( Od jeseni do sad sam upoznala i čula samo za jednu jedinu curu koja je koristiala Supefact sprej za suspresiju)..   manje više to je to za stimulirani postupak .. polustimulirani  je klasika Klomifem + Menopuri..
A broj menopura po danu se prilagođava..
 ja sam bila krenula sa 1 i završila na čini mi se 3 zadnji dan, Cetrotide mi je dr. dao od 4 dc jer sam imala povišeni proegesteron (koji se smirio)  ostale cure ga dobiju od 8  - 10 dc..  Hoću reći nema šablone..

----------


## andream

Šiškice, iz tvojeg posta ako dobro razumijem onda se više i ne ide sa stimuliranim postupcima, ovo je više kao neki hibrid krojen po novom zakonu ako sam dobro razumjela, uz kombinaciju par menopura plus klomifeni i cetrotide pred kraj?
Rade li se uopće prave stimulacije tipa 3-4 gonala ili menopura dnevno sa pravom supresijom, onako kao što je prije bio neki standard stimulacije?

----------


## Šiškica

Ma mislila sam reći da se rade stimulirani najnormalnije .. al naravno da dr. odredi po diagnozi jel se kreće sa po jednim Menopurom ili sa 3 ili 4 dnevno..
Suspresija je Cetrotide  (jako rijetko Superfact).

----------


## Kadauna

Hvala Šiškice.... a više se ne dijele gonali? Gonali su skuplji lijek ali često nekima i bolji.... no kako je Milinović/HZZO opet smanjio  predviđene troškove za stimulirani IVF/ICSI bojim se da će se to itekako osjetiti i već osjeti u bolnicama..  :Sad: ( ma uopće ne znam više što bih rekla koliko me sve skupa čini tužnom.

----------


## ValaMala

Hope, kako mislis bio je negativan test kad ti se nakon 1 minute pojavila i druga crtica. to znaci da je test pozitivan.

----------


## hope31

> Hope, kako mislis bio je negativan test ka ti se nakon 1 minute pojavila i druga crtica. to znaci da je test pozitivan.


Radila sam dva testa na kojima su se pokazale vrli blijede crtice tesko vidljive ali ipak vidljive...danas sam napravila ponovno i bio je negativan...tako da mi ne preostaje dtugo nego cekati betu.ne znam kako su mi ovi prije pokazali a danasnji ne,

----------


## Šiškica

Puno sam se nasjedila gore od prošle jeseni i gledala ženskice koje ljekove stavljaju u torbu (tako i danas kad sam bila gore) i uvjek je i sključivo bio Menopur.. 
Stvarno ne kužim zašto nema Gonala!!

----------


## laky

Kod mene spoting i pocetak M sve me boli leđa stomak tako da nista ni od bete ovaj put .

----------


## hope31

> Kod mene spoting i pocetak M sve me oli leđa stomak tako da nista ni od bete ovaj put .


Jel si prokrvarila?ne kuzim taj spoting...mene isto boli trbuk kao da cu svaki tren dobiti mengu a sike ne smijem ni pipnuti

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala* dugo se nisi javljala, nadam se da je sve ok ?

----------


## pirica

> Puno sam se nasjedila gore od prošle jeseni i gledala ženskice koje ljekove stavljaju u torbu (tako i danas kad sam bila gore) i uvjek je i sključivo bio Menopur.. 
> Stvarno ne kužim zašto nema Gonala!!


kad sam ja bila bila sam jedan od rjetkih na menopuru svima je davao gonale i da supresija je bio suprefact

----------


## marincezg

> Hvala Šiškice.... a više se ne dijele gonali? Gonali su skuplji lijek ali često nekima i bolji.... no kako je Milinović/HZZO opet smanjio  predviđene troškove za stimulirani IVF/ICSI bojim se da će se to itekako osjetiti i već osjeti u bolnicama.. ( ma uopće ne znam više što bih rekla koliko me sve skupa čini tužnom.


ja sam primala gonale prosle god. u 11 mj. onda sam bila na klomifenima u 3 mj ove god. pa onda na menopurima u 6 mj...
mislim da se isprobavaju sve metode....

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene. Bila danas gore. Dosta zadovoljna. Dočekali me nalazi hormona.potvrdili su da se radi o policisticnim jajnicima.prolaktin s kojim sam inace imala problema je ok, štitnjača ok. i sve ostalo ok. Takodjer obavili i ona savjetovanja. Doktorica mi je dala slijedece upute. 3 dan prvog slijedeceg ciklusa trebam počet pit yasmin tablete, i kontinuirano (bez prekida) ih pit 21 dan......nakon toga mi je rekla da ce nastupit krvarenje...i onda opet 3 dan treba doci gore.tad mi je rekla da cemo krenut u postupak sa klomifenima. Ima li ko iskustava, da je prošao slično ili isto....pa da me uputi?

----------


## sanda1977

vece svima...mala mimi ginekologinja je rekla da nema potrebe raditi hormone jer to ne treba kad se ide na ivf!!!! a ja znam da treba! zanima me tko je njoj dao diplomu!!! :Evil or Very Mad: 
i neda i neda i neda....i još mi je prigovorila da sam podigla 23 uputnice u godinu dana,zamislite koje g.....
ma ljuta sam ko pas...otici cu probat kod dr opće prakse...mislim da će mi dati....jednom mi je dala vaginalete....jer je ova bila na go....

----------


## Alcantra

> ja sam primala gonale prosle god. u 11 mj. onda sam bila na klomifenima u 3 mj ove god. pa onda na menopurima u 6 mj...
> mislim da se isprobavaju sve metode....


I ja sam isto bila na menopurima u 5-om  mjesecu (po 2 od trećeg dana) + pred kraj cetrotide. Imala sam samo 3 js. Nadam se nekoj promjeni na jesen.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> vece svima...mala mimi ginekologinja je rekla da nema potrebe raditi hormone jer to ne treba kad se ide na ivf!!!! a ja znam da treba! zanima me tko je njoj dao diplomu!!!
> i neda i neda i neda....i još mi je prigovorila da sam podigla 23 uputnice u godinu dana,zamislite koje g.....
> ma ljuta sam ko pas...otici cu probat kod dr opće prakse...mislim da će mi dati....jednom mi je dala vaginalete....jer je ova bila na go....


Stvarno svašta reci ti njoj da hormoni služe kako bi se mogla odrediti npr. stimulacija za IVF jer nismo svi isti, recimo one koje imaju PCOS a to se itekako vidi preko hormona ne mogu dobiti istu terapiju kao netko tko nema a to može biti čak pogubno ako završi teškom hiperstimulacijom, onda problem je i kod onih koje slabije reagiraju jer njima opet ne može dati samo 1,2 menopura ili gonala jer neće dobiti ništa j.s. itd.

----------


## Strašna

Cure da li tablete yasmin idu na recept?

----------


## Šiškica

Ak se dobro sjećam dr. na povijest bolesti dr. napiše koje kontracepciske tablete piješ. 
Ja sam odmah s tim papirom sišla dolje u ljekarnu na VV i pokazala magistri i dobila sam bez ikakvih problema..  pila sam  Logest i bio je nekih 8o kn.

E sad jel bi dobila i u nekoj drugoj ljekarni na isti način neznam!! probaj ak ne upali onda socijalnom giniću  po onaj  papirić.. 
i mislim da se u svakoj varijanti plaća.

----------


## Strašna

Napisala mi je na povjest bolesti...samo nisam znala da li se plaća. Hvala!

----------


## hope31

Da li je kome test na trudnocu pokazao prvo plus pa minus pa opet plus.danas mi je 11 dnt prije 2 dana je bio plus sutradan minus i danas opet plus...uopce ne kuzim ali i taj plus sto mi se pojavio bio je jedva vidljiv nazirao se onako

----------


## hope31

I to su jos oni testovi intim plus po 70 kn...nista ne kuzim

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajde ti lijepo izvadi betu pa ćeš znati sigurno na čemu si, ako ti je 11 dnt danas onda sutra već možeš

----------


## Strašna

Sjećam se jednom prilikom, davno sam radila taj kućni test. I bio mi je lažno pozitivan. Tako da vjerujem da je to moguce. Iz kojih razloga nemam pojma. Ali ipak najbolje ti je izvadit betu pa si na sigurnom, a ja se nadam da plusic nije lazan : )))))  Sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

Meni je Intim Plus kad iako dosta skup test bio dugo negativan kad su ostali bili pozitivni. Najbolji ali valjda i najskuplji je *clearblue* , preoporučam, oko sto kuna........................ a plus je plus, to je ziher. Sutra vadi lijepo negdje privatno betu i to je to ili čekaj ponedeljak pa sutra napravi taj clearblue test i ne moraš ga raditi s jutarnjim urinom ako je prošlo 14 dana od punkcije. 

SRETNO trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

ako netko zna sve o testovima, onda je to Kadauna  :Grin:

----------


## hope31

> Meni je Intim Plus kad iako dosta skup tet bio dugo negativan kad su ostali bili pozitivni. Najbolji ali valjda i najskuplji je *clearblue* , preoporučam, oko sto kuna........................ a plus je plus, to je ziher. Sutra vadi lijepo negdje privatno betu i to je to ili čekaj ponedeljak pa sutra napravi taj clearblue test i ne moraš ga raditi s jutarnjim urinom ako je prošlo 14 dana od punkcije. 
> 
> SRETNO trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala ti draga,danas mi je 12 dnt  vise testova doma nemam a  nisam blizu grada tako da testove vise necu raditi cekat cu ponedjeljak da vadim betu pa sto bude..i da kod nas nema tih clearblue testova js pitala ove u ljekarni me gledaju ko da sam pala s kruske imaju samo intim plus i onaj gravignost...svejedno hvala...strpit cu se do ponedjeljka

----------


## hope31

Hvala vam cure ali betu ne mogu vadit do ponedjeljka privatno blize nema nista tako da cekam ppnedjeljak pa se nadajmo velikoj beti....hvala svima

----------


## ruža82

Cure, sva sam jadna. jučer je prekinut postupak zbog prestanka rasta folikula!! to me previše i ne muči, muči me to što doktor opet želi da idem na AIH!! ovaj koji je propao bi bio 5!!!!!
ja ne želim i rekla sam mu to, i mogu reči da se i naljutio i rekao mi da kaj si ja želim hiperstimulaciju, pa da zavšim u bolnici... baš sam jadna, ne želim više na AIH a mislim da baš i nemam izbora :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

hm, ne znam šta ti ne bi mogao dati laganu neku stimulaciju možda kombinirati klomifene sa menopurima ili gonalima jer stvarno mislim da nema smisla ni ići beskrajno na AIH.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A ne bi se probala prebaciti u neku drugu bolnicu recimo Vinogradsku ili da odeš privatno?

----------


## marincezg

danas sam saznala za jos jednu trudn. sa VV a nije na forumu
bila je na vadjenu js kad i ja 25.6.

----------


## ruža82

> hm, ne znam šta ti ne bi mogao dati laganu neku stimulaciju možda kombinirati klomifene sa menopurima ili gonalima jer stvarno mislim da nema smisla ni ići beskrajno na AIH.


vidjet ću sad što će biti u 9mj. i onda odlučiti šta dalje!!neznam dal bi bilo bolje da me stavi na femaru??
najgore mi je da sam inače zadovoljna s doktorom......

----------


## ksena28

> danas sam saznala za jos jednu trudn. sa VV a nije na forumu
> bila je na vadjenu js kad i ja 25.6.


ne razumijem ovo bilježenje trudnica koje nisu na forumu. ne vidim da cure na drugim odf-ovim to rade.

----------


## eva133

Jučer sam bila na prvoj kontroli. Još mi je dao po 2 menopura do utorka, a sutra i u ponedjeljak cetrotide. U utorak opet kontrola pa ćemo vidjeti.

*marincezg* baš mi je drago da ima još trudnica sa vv koje nisu na forumu. Ovako bar znamo da ih ima i više. 

*Hope* draga još 2 dana izdrži. Mada ja mislim da si ti trudna.

----------


## Šiškica

Prekjučer je dr. rekao oko 120 trudnoća ove godine.. E sad jel to samo njegove ili i od doktorice, nisam pitala.. 
Smijao se da je napunio generaciju prvašića u jednoj osnovnoj školi.

----------


## hope31

Definitivno nisam trudna,jutros sam napravila clearblue test i bio je negativan 13 dnt :Sad: (

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima....možete mi objasniti koji je za šta lijek...dobila sam injekcije
25 gonala-mislim da je on za jajne st.?
5 menopura-isto za jajne st?
decapeptyl 14-to ne znam za šta je...ako sam pogriješila....ispravite :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

Ja sam dobivala Decapeptyl umjesto stoperice hcg-om. U biti razlika je u tome sto decapeptyl potice rad hipofize i na prirodan nacin potice ovulaciju, dok je stoperica hcg-a "umjetni" hormon koji se ubrizgava i na taj nacin potice ovulaciju. Mislim ako se dobro sijecam da ovulacija nastje 36 do 42 sata nakon inekcije decapeptyla. Na taj nacin smo ja i MM planirali odnose uz folikulometriju. O ostalim lijekovima malo znam pa ne bih rekla nesto krivo. Pozzz

----------


## Mali Mimi

Decapeptil se koristi tijekom cijele stimulacije kao supresija jajnika a ovo što  navodi *Crna ovca* može se koristiti i u svrhu štoperice iako baš i nije uobičajeno (mislim da se koristi kod dijagnoze PCOS)

----------


## marincezg

> ne razumijem ovo bilježenje trudnica koje nisu na forumu. ne vidim da cure na drugim odf-ovim to rade.


pa znaci da ima vise trudnica nego sto mislimo.... 
ali to je samo moje misljenje...

----------


## hope31

Neuspješan postupak :Sad: (valjda cu doci sebi do 9 mjeseca pa krećemo sa zamrznutim js

----------


## Strašna

Auh draga Hope31, prežao mi.......ali moraš hrabro dalje..ne posustaj!

----------


## ksena28

> pa znaci da ima vise trudnica nego sto mislimo.... 
> ali to je samo moje misljenje...


I što onda? Što to točno znači za ovaj forum? Da je veća stopa uspjeha ili? Daj to reci curama koje broje 5., 6. ili 7. negativnu betu! Šta njih briga za neku trudnicu koja nije ovdje?!

----------


## reny123

Pročitajte:
 http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/ljuds...nskoj-oplodnji
http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Vijesti/Hr...plodnih-parova

----------


## 14words

> I što onda? Što to točno znači za ovaj forum? Da je veća stopa uspjeha ili? Daj to reci curama koje broje 5., 6. ili 7. negativnu betu! Šta njih briga za neku trudnicu koja nije ovdje?!


bezveze napadas curu. mislim da je vecini ovdje drago kad cuje da je jos netko uspjeo , bio on na forumu ili ne. i da im to daje snagu da idu dalje.

----------


## Strašna

Meni osobno je baš drago kad čujem za nekog...nemogu reći...voljela bi i ja više od ičeg...al još me više dotuče kad čujem negativna iskustva.....isto tako glavu gore dižem i "zagrabim" još veći korak naprijed kad čujem da ima i uspjeha.

----------


## beilana

> I što onda? Što to točno znači za ovaj forum? Da je veća stopa uspjeha ili? Daj to reci curama koje broje 5., 6. ili 7. negativnu betu! Šta njih briga za neku trudnicu koja nije ovdje?!


koka moja, ja koja uskoro krečem u postupak na vv volim čuti da ima 120 trudnoća u ovih 7mjeseci, iako to ne znači da ja neću dočekati 6., 7., ili 8. megativnu betu, al te cure koje idu na vv žele bebu isto jako kao i ja i hvala Bogu da im je uspjelo, željela bi svima nama to čim prije. više volim vidjet da ima 120 trudnica nego tvoj post gdje uvijek furaš crnjaka. unaprijed se ispričavam ako sam nekoga uvrijedila, ili tebe, ali draga, na ovom forumu nema mjesta za konstantno napadanje kaj god cure napisale

----------


## Kadauna

> bezveze napadas curu. mislim da je vecini ovdje drago kad cuje da je jos netko uspjeo , bio on na forumu ili ne. i da im to daje snagu da idu dalje.


ma sve je to točno, i ja se radujem svakoj trudnoći bila prirodna, bila putem IVF-a, bila na slovenskom podforumu ili na podforumu petrova ili ovdje, vjerujem da i Ksena dijeli iste osjećaje..... no stvarno dok god mi kao pacijenti ne ustanemo i jasno i glasno kažemo da je zakon loš, da su okolnosti loše, da se na Vuku dogodio fijasko od kojeg se Vuk još uvijek oporavlja srećom stvarno ide na bolje...... eh do tada drage moje cure smo same odgovorne i krive za ovakvu situaciju, za zakonske okolnosti, za restrikcije koje nam put čine mnogo težim, za činjenicu da na Vuku nema anestezija pri punkciji, za činjenicu da nam je Milinović skratio sredstva za MPO i to vrlo ozbiljno.............. vjerujem da nas očekuje još gori scenariji a to je ukidanje 6 besplatnih postupaka..............  bio to crnjak ili ne.................  ČInjenica je da se mi u HR liječimo drugorazredno i loše, da su liječnici tihi i da kimanjem glave ili šutnjom odobrili Milinovićevo sankcioniranje MPO pacijenata,da su psiholozi također odšutjeli i objeručke prihvatili glupo savjetovanje prije postupka............... *očito je i činjenica da na Vuku ima 120 trudnoća, no to je tek 20 mjesečno, to je tek 5 tjedno, to je tek kap u moru cura koje su ostale bez transfera, koje su doživjele negativnu punkciju, koje su ostale s nulom na papiriću bete, koje idu iz postupka u postupak, to je 120 trudnoća od koliko pokušaja? Eh vidite, o tome Alebić niti riječ*  :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

*kokice moje*, ja se iskreno nadam da *UPRAVO VI* nećete biti te koje lijete suze zbog 6. ili 7. negativne bete. ne zbog VV ili Alebića već zbog lošeg zakona koji je na snazi, a koji vas očito uopće ne dira! o kojem mnoge od vas ne razmišljaju uopće. dobro je biti pozitivan, gledati na svijet sa šarenim naočalama, ali kad se probudite sa 4-5 godina staža u MPO-u i brdom negativnih beta - gdje naći tu pozitivu i utjehu u 120 pozitivnih beta (što nije isto što i trudnoća koja završava porodom)?!

mene iskreno ti "crnjaci" više ne peru, ja ću uskoro roditi, a vama mogu samo savjetovati da se malo trgnete - da se borite protiv zakona koji vam je HDZ servirao prije 2 godine! ima dovoljno topica gdje se možete uključiti u akciju, samo ih malo pretražite. Veselo vam i plodno bilo!  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

ne želim se još dodatno zamarati time, tak i tak se već 5 godina nadamo i ništa. i na vv-u smo već godinu i pol a tek čemo sad najesen ak bu sve ok u postupak, i kad vidim temu o zakonu, i neuspjesima klonim je se na kilometre jer me sve to još više pogađa, a znam da se nebude ništa promjenilo razbijala ja glavu oko toga ili ne. stoga mi je draže čitati da se vv oporavlja i da ima dosta trudnica, negom da nam ovaj zakon šteti a ne možemo ništa. NIŠTA. želim ti lak porod, i najljepše trenutke uz tvog bebača, al meni zbilja ne treba još dodatni problem kak trenutno stoji zakon jer me to vjeruj ubija u pojam i deprimira. da možemo išta postiči ja bi se pridružila, al dobro znamo da ništ od to

----------


## ksena28

*




 beilana prvotno napisa
					

ne želim se još dodatno zamarati time, tak i tak se već 5 godina nadamo i ništa. i na vv-u smo već godinu i pol a tek čemo sad najesen ak bu sve ok u postupak, i kad vidim temu o zakonu, i neuspjesima klonim je se na kilometre jer me sve to još više pogađa, a znam da se nebude ništa promjenilo razbijala ja glavu oko toga ili ne. stoga mi je draže čitati da se vv oporavlja i da ima dosta trudnica, negom da nam ovaj zakon šteti a ne možemo ništa. NIŠTA. želim ti lak porod, i najljepše trenutke uz tvog bebača, al meni zbilja ne treba još dodatni problem kak trenutno stoji zakon jer me to vjeruj ubija u pojam i deprimira. da možemo išta postiči ja bi se pridružila, al dobro znamo da ništ od to


* :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## kokos

> ....to je 120 trudnoća od koliko pokušaja? Eh vidite, o tome Alebić niti riječ[/SIZE][/B]


dr Alebić također kaže i da je u 6. mjesecu imao 50 % uspješnosti postupaka... To me silno veseli. Iako sam sigurna da je i doktorima, isto kao i nama, silno žao što će se ti uspjesi iskoristiti za obranu zakona.
naravno da se treba boriti... ali i ja se slažem s Beilanom da ne trebamo ovdje jedne druge napadati nego biti pozitivne.

----------


## Kadauna

> dr Alebić također kaže i da je u 6. mjesecu imao 50 % uspješnosti postupaka... To me silno veseli. Iako sam sigurna da je i doktorima, isto kao i nama, silno žao što će se ti uspjesi iskoristiti za obranu zakona.
> naravno da se treba boriti... ali i ja se slažem s Beilanom da ne trebamo ovdje jedne druge napadati nego biti pozitivne.


Žao mi je što ću ovdje opet biti više realna a manje isključivo pozitivna, *ali uspješnost od 50% ne postoji nigdje pa tako ni na Vuk Vrhovcu.* Tko god zna bilo što o MPO-u će kolutati očima na takve rezultate ili izjave. Naši liječnici - pa tako i Alebić - bi išli da je izgovoreno istinito  na najveći godišnji kongres o potpomognutoj oplodnji i tamo bi predstavili svoje revolucionarne rezultate, ali obzirom da je to - oprosti - ali čista glupost išli su na kongres ESRHRE-a početkom srpnja i rekli NIŠTA jer među svojim europskim kolegama ovakve gluposti i ne smiju izustiti.

----------


## Šiškica

Već su  naporne   :Grin:  ove rasprave na temi MPO VV.. Svako malo evo ih.. :Rolling Eyes: 

Čitam i svaki puta ponovo  :Rolling Eyes: .. dvije različite priče , tj. grupe cura  koje jedna drugu ne čuje..
A i pričaju o dvije različite stvari.. 

Ja se divim i duboko klanjam svim curama s MPO aktivista za sve što su napravile za nas.. Za vječnu i upornu borbu da ovaj zakon padne.. i iskreno se nadam da će jednog dana zakon PASTI..na sveopće veselje bar onih pacijenata koji znaju zašto je taj zakon loš..  a  ostalim je iononako dobro :Wink: 


Meni je drago da se situacija na VV mjenja i da ide na bolje.. i da je moja T jedna od tih 120..Nadam se da će do kraja godine imati još toliko, to im od srca želim !!

----------


## beilana

*šiškica* potpisujem, ja sam samo rekla da je lijepo čuti vijest o 120 T iako cure nisu na forumu

----------


## Jelena

> dr Alebić također kaže i da je u 6. mjesecu imao 50 % uspješnosti postupaka... To me silno veseli. Iako sam sigurna da je i doktorima, isto kao i nama, silno žao što će se ti uspjesi iskoristiti za obranu zakona.
> naravno da se treba boriti... ali i ja se slažem s Beilanom da ne trebamo ovdje jedne druge napadati nego biti pozitivne.


*kokos*, je l tebi baš rekao dr. Alebić o tako visokoj uspješnosti? Je l slučajno znaš s koliko postupaka je računao?
Čudi me to malo jer se pred godinu dana dr. Alebić zajedno samnom (sjedio mi je iza leđa) i sa svim MPO liječnicima, biolozima i ostalima smijao identičnim Podobnikovim statistikama, tako da ne vjerujem da bi s ovakvom brojkom izašao. Jedino ako se radi o vrlo malom broju ciklusa, onda taj broj nema nikakvo značenje, niti se itko smije njime koristiti u obranu Zakona. Milinoviću ionako nisu potrebni pravi brojevi, on zna računati na svoj način.

Vjerujem da vas veseli da se dobro radi, ali vidjele ste i da je Milinović povodom 2. godišnjice izjavio da nema čekanja na postupke u klinikama.

Mi smo pred koji mjesec potrošili ukupno za postupak, lijekove, prijevoz i smještaj 40000 kn, zbog Zakona!, al očito za nas koji nemamo što tražiti u našim klinikama, ovdje nikoga nije briga, nego čak i smetamo i zadiremo i vašu pozitivu  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ne želim se još dodatno zamarati time, tak i tak se već 5 godina nadamo i ništa. i na vv-u smo već godinu i pol a tek čemo sad najesen ak bu sve ok u postupak, i kad vidim temu o zakonu, i neuspjesima klonim je se na kilometre jer me sve to još više pogađa, a znam da se nebude ništa promjenilo razbijala ja glavu oko toga ili ne. stoga mi je draže čitati da se vv oporavlja i da ima dosta trudnica, negom da nam ovaj zakon šteti a ne možemo ništa. NIŠTA. želim ti lak porod, i najljepše trenutke uz tvog bebača, al meni zbilja ne treba još dodatni problem kak trenutno stoji zakon jer me to vjeruj ubija u pojam i deprimira. da možemo išta postiči ja bi se pridružila, al dobro znamo da ništ od to


Ma neće biti ništa a znamo i zašto jer je velika većina poput nojeva pogurala glave u pijesak a da se ta ista većina javi kad je u tijeku neka akcija ili kad treba nešto reći za medije možda bi se stvari i promjenile nabolje, krivi smo si mi sami. Slovenci su se itekako znali izboriti za 6 besplatnih posutupaka iako je prije i kod njih bilo 3 i naravno nemaju restrikcije koje mi imamo sa zakonom već im se pruža liječenje po svjetskim standardima.
Ovo da je 50% uspjeha na VV u 6 mj. to mi totalno nije logično ako ni po starom zakonu nije bilo nikad ni blizu tog postotka

----------


## Šiškica

Cure vjerojatno se radi samo o intervalu kad se dogodilo 50% trudnoća, a ne o ukupnoj brojci..

Prošle godine kad sam bila u postupku od nas pet cura ni jednoj nije uspjeo postupak, al sad kad sam bila(5mj.) gotovo su cure s kojima sam krenula u postupak sve imale pozitivne bete..  Same znate da se znaju zaredati ti intervali..

A ukupna uspješnost je oko 30 % , to je informacija od dr. Kniwalda..

I naravno kad cure napišu ovakve informacije znate da uglavnom budu doktorove izjave iz ordinacije a ne izjave sa javnih skupova, znači nisu mjerodavne i ukupne..

I kad skačete na svaku izjavu , dođe mi da više nikad ništa ne napišem..
Baš me zanima jel se tako reagira i na drugim temama MPO klinika..  Nekada imam dojam da su svi nabrijani na VV i Alebića..
I ja si svašta mislim o Šimuniću, Kuni I Lučiju pa ne pišem o tome!!  Nekom su super, nekom nisu!! Svako ima pravo na svoj izbor..  I nitko nije SVETA KRAVA!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Šiškice jasno je to meni da se vjerojatno radi o nekoj slučajnosti ali eto možda neka nova cura koja je prvi put u postupku će reći da je to super 50%  pa eto ja sam zbog tog napisala da mi to nije logično. Nemam ništa protiv Alebića on mi je vrlo drag kao osoba, imala sam svojih razloga zašto više nisam na toj klinici i ne pada mi na pamet napadati ljude koji su se odlučili tamo lječiti - svatko ima svoj izbor.

----------


## Jelena

Ne znam gdje se to može iščitati da imam nešto protiv dr. Alebića. Dapače, sigurna sam da ne misli da im je uspješnost 50%, baš zbog toga što sam vidjela kako reagira na iznošenje suludih statistika. I najiskrenije Alebić mi je jedan od najsimpatičnijih liječnika iz ove priče.

Meni osobno smetaju dvije stvari:
1. Ignoriranje tuđih problema, ono "Nemoj mi smetat, baš me briga što su ti svi doktori rekli da nemaš što kod nas tražiti, jer s ograničenjem oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice nemaš nikakvu šansu kod nas. Idi van i plati si to, a mene sad najmanje taj tvoj Zakon zanima, imam ja pametnijih briga. Ionako se ništa ne može."
2. Generalno je struka zakazala dopustivši da im se nametne Zakon. Preobrazovani su to ljudi da ne bi znali reagirati.

Kao što Mali Mimi kaže, moglo se! Ali ne s guranjem glave u pijesak.

----------


## Jelena

Što se tiče ukupne uspješnosti, po čemu, po započetom ciklusu, po transferu, po jajnoj stanici, po odmrznutoj jajnoj stanici...?

(Da me se krivo ne shvati, Dr. Kniewald je super tip!  Samo kod prenošenja informacija treba biti precizan, da ne bi došlo do pokvarenog telefona.)

----------


## laky

> dr Alebić također kaže i da je u 6. mjesecu imao 50 % uspješnosti postupaka... To me silno veseli. Iako sam sigurna da je i doktorima, isto kao i nama, silno žao što će se ti uspjesi iskoristiti za obranu zakona.naravno da se treba boriti... ali i ja se slažem s Beilanom da ne trebamo ovdje jedne druge napadati nego biti pozitivne.


 kako 50% ? Ja sam bila gore 3 puta i od10 cura s punkcije bi 4 docekale ET i od toga 2 neg.bete!?

----------


## Jelena

> kako 50% ? Ja sam bila gore 3 puta i od10 cura s punkcije bi 4 docekale ET i od toga 2 neg.bete!?


Treba promatrati duže razdoblje, ali baš to što ti pišeš je problem - izražava li se po započetom ciklusu, gdje može doći i do 0 stanica, po transferu 1 embrija, po transferu 3 embrija... Na tvom primjeru laky bi isto bilo 50% po embriotransferu, a po započetom ciklusu bijednih 20%.

----------


## ksena28

> kako 50% ? Ja sam bila gore 3 puta i od10 cura s punkcije bi 4 docekale ET i od toga 2 neg.bete!?


to je ono što sve zanima - uspješnost u odnosu na ŠTA? započeti postupak? ako ih je 120 trudnoća i od tog 50 posto uspješnosti znači da je u 6 mj na VV odrađeno 240 postupaka... što je premalo i u što sumnjam...

ako je u odnosu na transfer - onda je to loša statistika jer gdje su cure koje ne dođu do transfera?

kad već cure žele vjerovat tim "statistikama" onda mi STARE njima dosadne i pune crnjaka koke imamo svako pravo otvorit oči!

----------


## andream

Beilana, to je možda tvoje mišljenje da ne možemo ništa a pisati ovdje verzalom krajnje je nepristojno. Reci to curama koje su se i kao trudnice borile protiv ovog zakona još kad je bio samo u povojima, koje su pisale pisma i istupale javno u medijima, koje su napisale svoje životne drame na temi o godišnjici drugog zakona, itd itd. Srećom pa nema puno takvih poput tebe na forumu !

----------


## laky

Ja sam bila na FET-u i usle smo u sobicu dok su cure s punkcije jos ležale.curi kojoj je punktirano 6 JS i 81god je doktorica predlaze oplodnju samo 2.sreća cura je bila uporna i trazila 3 a ja iza leđa dr.se mrstila pokazivala 3 prsta.VV nazalost moram priznati nije sjena starog :Sad:  mog VV na kojem je šmižla nastala .Jedino moram priznati puno je vise ljubaznosti nego dok je bila Lana ali....

----------


## Jelena

> I kad skačete na svaku izjavu , dođe mi da više nikad ništa ne napišem..
> Baš me zanima jel se tako reagira i na drugim temama MPO klinika..  Nekada imam dojam da su svi nabrijani na VV i Alebića..
> I ja si svašta mislim o Šimuniću, Kuni I Lučiju pa ne pišem o tome!!  Nekom su super, nekom nisu!! Svako ima pravo na svoj izbor..  I nitko nije SVETA KRAVA!!


šiškica, forum i služi tome da budemo informirani i lijepo je napisati što se zna. Moje mišljenje je li mi netko simpatičan ili nije je nebitno. Bitno je ima li neka klinika bolju podršku od HZZO-a od druge, tko radi u laboratoriju, kakvi se protokoli vrte, gdje se čeka koliko, imaju li igle za punkciju ili treba poput tikice nekad tražiti backup za punkciju ako ti kažu sori nemamo igle itd.

Čak su i službene statistike nejasne i frizirane, iako postoji jasna forma kako se moraju izražavati, jedini način da netko odabere/promijeni kliniku je škicanje po forumu.

----------


## Ljufi

ovako, danas sam od osobe koja radi na VV dobio podatak da je oko 650 parova bilo u postupku. Ostvareno je 120 trudnoća, a to je 18,5 postotna uspješnost po započetom postupku. Možda se tih 30 posto odnosi na uspješnost po transferu. Spomenuo sam 50 % uspješnost na što mi je samo odmahnuo rukom. Ne znam ulaze li FET-ovi u ove trudnoće?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ljufi ovo od 18,5 % su već realniji podaci!

----------


## ina33

> a to je 18,5 postotna uspješnost po započetom postupku


Ovo mi zvuči realno i to je brojka koju bi ja gledala i koja se uspoređuje s MB brojkom od 30+% po započetom postupku - tako je i bilo na VV-u prije. Te dvije stvari bih ja uspoređivala, tj. ugrubo bih zaključila da je uspješnost na VV-u pala skoro duplo u odnosu na predzakonsko stanje.

Ne "volim" ni skakanje ni jednih, ni drugih, od aktivista, preko novih cura, ma koliko razumijem obje strane, jer sam prošla, čini mi se, sve faze puta. Tj. svako bira svoje "oaze pozitive" i to je i njegovo pravo, bilo na temu dob, bilo na temu zakon, bilo na temu upornost se nagrađuje jer "mora" bit nagrađena tj. svemir će se urotit, bilo na koju drugu temu. Ali, opet... dobro je znati i ovaj kontekst, pa je i OK pisati i iz perspektive "realnog pristupa". Između toga će svako iskovat svoj put. Moj je stav da nitko nikome nije ništa "dužan" i da svako ima pravo pisat što god smatra da je OK.

----------


## ina33

Koliko je ovaj topic prije (godinama) bio oaza hvalospjeva na VV i mantre "in my doctor i trust, ako ti ne vjeruješ, odmakni se", tako se sad naginje na suprotnu stranu.  Balans je ovo, po meni, realno je uspješnost po postupku 18%, što je loše.

----------


## marcelina

> a znam da se nebude ništa promjenilo razbijala ja glavu oko toga ili ne. stoga mi je draže čitati da se vv oporavlja i da ima dosta trudnica, negom da nam ovaj zakon šteti a ne možemo ništa. NIŠTA.


Nikako se ne slazem sa stavom "nista se ne moze". Procitaj izvrstan tekst _"Druga godišnjica Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji - trenutno stanje i kronologija"_na _www.roda.hr_. Pogledaj koliko toga su ucinile cure iz Rode i Gradjanske inicijative! Odgovorni i svjesni pojedinac ili mala skupina ljudi moze uciniti mnogo za siru zajednicu. Mozda ti nije jasno cemu sva ta buka oko Zakona o MO? Zato jer zelimo zivjeti u naprednoj zemlji (zelimo imati europske standarde lijecenja neplodnosti), tolerantnoj prema razlicitima (nemamo svi isti svjetonazor kao ministar Milinovic). Zato jer zelimo pravo na izbor (u nasem slucaju radi se o izboru metode lijecenja). Nazalost, u cijeloj prici nam jako, jako nedostaje barem jedan hrabri lijecnik koji bi javno rekao da lijecenje koje se nama u Hrvatskoj *namece* ne odgovara svjetskim standardima. Takvi lijecnici su postojali u Italiji za vrijeme njihove petogodisnje borbe sa slicnim zakonom. U Njemackoj je bio dovoljan samo jedan hrabri lijecnik da se pokrene rasprava, te da se nakraju i odobri predimplantacijska dijagnostika. E, sad, naravno da se prirodno namece pitanje zasto takav lijecnik u Hrvatskoj (zasad?) ne postoji... Neka nam odgovor na to pitanje ponude oni sami (makar pod nekakvim nickom), sigurna sam da citaju forum  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Ajme meni... mi smo milijama udaljeni od Njemačke, Austrije... a, na žalost, bliži Italiji, da ne nabrajam neke druge zemlje. Opet, čak se i tamo našlo opozicije, to je zemlja ekstrema, a ne uravnilovki. Pitajte bilo kojeg povratnika kako osjeća našu sredinu, razlike će bit velike i odmah vidljive u svemu. Zašto ne postoji... pa, pogledajte samo sastav Remetinca i izvješća Amnesti International. Teže je, bitno. Ali, ne i nemoguće. Tj. lakše je hrabrom pojedincu ukazat se u uređenijoj sredini stila jedne Njemačke, majke svih smjernica i hodograma, nego u neuređenijoj ovoj našoj... improvizatorskoj di je face value daleko od stvarne prakse. Opet... vjera neka umre zadnja, a realnost neka ostane u fokusu, a pozitiva... kako je ko za sebe stvori i mi svi zajedno za svih nas. Svima puno sreće i snage i živaca!

----------


## Jelena

*Ljufi*, hvala na informaciji. To je ono "ukupno". Ja sam zbilja znatiželjna kako to izgleda po dobi i dijagnozi. S jedne strane, dio parova koji su procijenili (ili kojima je preporučeno od strane liječnika) da nemaju što tražiti u RH, je otišao van i ne kvari statistiku. S druge strane low respondericama se ne isplati ići van, kad ionako ne dobiju više od 3 js.

Realno, međutim, 650 parova je premali uzorak za tako detaljnu statistiku.

Ako je uspješnost iz prirodnjaka cca 9%, onda bi ovih 18 moglo biti realno s manipulacijom 3 js.

----------


## ina33

Po dobi i dijagnozi je, vjerojatno, dizaster, tj. već su se pacijenti istrijažirali na način da su komplicirani optali - za starije koje još produciraju, za endometriozu, za PCOS, mislim da je koma. Mislim da je OK za relativno nekompliciranu skupinu, koja bi negdje bila ono maltene 40%.

Paradoskalno, prije su se baš hvalili na VV time da ne trijažiraju po dobi itd., sad se trijaža dogodila prisilno - tj. ovi koji su svhatili da nemaju šanse sami su otpali. Iz krajnosti u krajnost....

----------


## Jelena

> Ajme meni... mi smo milijama udaljeni od Njemačke, Austrije... a, na žalost, bliži Italiji, da ne nabrajam neke druge zemlje. Opet, čak se i tamo našlo opozicije, to je zemlja ekstrema, a ne uravnilovki. Pitajte bilo kojeg povratnika kako osjeća našu sredinu, razlike će bit velike i odmah vidljive u svemu. Zašto ne postoji... pa, pogledajte samo sastav Remetinca i izvješća Amnesti International. Teže je, bitno. Ali, ne i nemoguće. Tj. lakše je hrabrom pojedincu ukazat se u uređenijoj sredini stila jedne Njemačke, majke svih smjernica i hodograma, nego u neuređenijoj ovoj našoj... improvizatorskoj di je face value daleko od stvarne prakse. Opet... vjera neka umre zadnja, a realnost neka ostane u fokusu, a pozitiva... kako je ko za sebe stvori i mi svi zajedno za svih nas. Svima puno sreće i snage i živaca!


Nema šanse da pojedinac sebe sam prijavi na sud kao ovaj Nijemac. Pa prvo bi mu prijava stajala na sudu par godina, a onda bi se čekala promjena vlasti da dođe u postupak itd.
To je dužnost Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju.

Sad sam malo OT od VV-a. Sori!

----------


## ina33

Da... I ništa nije off topic, po meni. Jer je upravo problemu u tim svezama i zapetljancijama.

----------


## MALECKA

Drage moje neznam da li ste ovo čitale, ali ako niste svakako pročitajte. Jednostavno sam zgrožena!

http://www.katolik.hr/aktualnomnu/vi...prave-katolike

----------


## Kadauna

kad sam svojevremeno čestitala  pol. Cito i Šimuniću na ugovoru s HZZO-om, kad sam čestitala LUčingeru što je napokon i u vrlo kratkom roku uspio dobiti sve papire za privatnu polikliniku (gle slučajnosti.... čim je sjedio iza  Milinovića na onoj naručenoj i presmješnoj presici zvanoj "Zašto su nervozni Milanka _Opačić_ i Mirando _Mrsić_?") bila sam bad girl koja pljuje po doktorima, koja je ljubomorna na Split, koja ne voli i govori protiv Lučingera, pa ne valjam jer govorim neke stvari koje ne idu u prilog Alebiću  ili Vuk Vrhovcu, etc. 

navikla sam na to ali nikako nažalost da naviknem da mi kao nacija se ne opiremo, ne ustajemo nego uporno zabijamo glavu u pijesak bez obzira što Ina33 misli da je lakše to raditi u današnjoj sređenoj Njemačkoj. Bila je davno jedna druga Njemačka, totalitarna i nepopustljiva pa je opet bilo hrabrih duša koje su ustale, koje su kritički sagledavale situaciju, koje nisu slijepo vjerovale prezentiranom, etc.

----------


## marcelina

Kadauna, malo nas je al' nas ima!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Na meni se statistika od kojih *18 %* pokazala točnom.. Tek 5 IVF je bio uspješan..Dva puta nisam imala ET, jedan puta jedan embrij, drugi puta dva embrija i ovaj puta opet dva embrija , s tim da sam uvjek dala samo 2 js u oplodnj.. (ne računam 2 AIH-a)..

Ovih 30 % je po embrio trnsferu a ne po  započetom postupku..

----------


## ksena28

ja ću pak nadodat da je dobro da povremeno netko, makar netaktičan kao ja ilitiga kokica od crnjaka, potakne ovakvu raspravu! 

jerbo, guranje glave u pijeska i mišljenje kako sve "ovo" nije naš problem, nikome nije donijelo ništa dobra...

i bez obzira na sve ja i dalje mislim da za uspjeh nema nikakve veze "pozitiva", već realnost i zlatni standard liječenja, ali uvažavam da svi mi imamo različite metode i načine "nošenja s neplodnošću"

i da, sigurna sam da dio liječnika i njihovih jataka prati ovaj forum!

----------


## tonili

> *beilana* prvotno napisa                     a znam da se nebude ništa promjenilo razbijala ja glavu oko toga ili ne. stoga mi je draže čitati da se vv oporavlja i da ima dosta trudnica, negom da nam ovaj zakon šteti a ne možemo ništa. NIŠTA.


*Marcelina* 


> Nikako se ne slazem sa stavom "nista se ne moze". Procitaj izvrstan tekst _"Druga godišnjica Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji - trenutno stanje i kronologija"_na _www.roda.hr_. Pogledaj koliko toga su ucinile cure iz Rode i Gradjanske inicijative! Odgovorni i svjesni pojedinac ili mala skupina ljudi moze uciniti mnogo za siru zajednicu. Mozda ti nije jasno cemu sva ta buka oko Zakona o MO? Zato jer zelimo zivjeti u naprednoj zemlji (zelimo imati europske standarde lijecenja neplodnosti), tolerantnoj prema razlicitima (nemamo svi isti svjetonazor kao ministar Milinovic). Zato jer zelimo pravo na izbor (u nasem slucaju radi se o izboru metode lijecenja). Nazalost, u cijeloj prici nam jako, jako nedostaje barem jedan hrabri lijecnik koji bi javno rekao da lijecenje koje se nama u Hrvatskoj *namece* ne odgovara svjetskim standardima.


Mogu samo potpisati Marcelinu!!!
Nije istina da se ne može ništa, samo je na nama da odaberemo želimo li, ili ne želimo nešto učiniti.
Lako je okrenuti glavu kad nekog šamaraju, a što kad taj šamar dođe do vas?

----------


## beilana

kako će se riješit ikakav problem ako je samo vas nekoliko starijih cura (mislim po stažu na rodi il kak se ksena sad ismijava:starijih koka)  uvijek u pravu, i ja ne smijem izrazit svoje mišljenje jer ću bit popljuvana? nisam nikoga molila da se bori *za mene* za zakon o potpomognutoj, ako se borite, borite se za sebe, a ne da radi toga ja nesmijem napisat da želim čuti da ima 120 T na VV

----------


## beilana

ma, žao mi je sad da sam išta pisala, ne želim se s nikim svađat, večina nas je ovdje zbog istog razloga, izvinjavam se ak se netko našao povrijeđenim, i molim moderatora da izbriše moje postove na ovoj i prethodnoj strani

----------


## Kadauna

nema potrebe za tim Beilana, i sama si napisala, svatko ovdje može napisati što hoće............ ovo je kako je Ksena već rekla sve skupa potaklo opet malo raspravu o zakonu, o današnjoj situaciji u medicinskoj oplodnji u Hrvatskoj, *pa čak je i Malecka stavila jedan vrlo zanimljiv link, i da, svakako ga treba pročitati.* 
http://www.katolik.hr/attachments/ar...je_brosura.pdf

čitam iz tvog potpisa da si krenula na Vuk još 04/2010 i da sad na jesen ideš u postupak, SRETNO i daj Bože da budeš jedna od tih kojoj uspije iz prve............  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

> kako će se riješit ikakav problem ako je samo vas nekoliko starijih cura (mislim po stažu na rodi il kak se ksena sad ismijava:starijih koka)  uvijek u pravu, i ja ne smijem izrazit svoje mišljenje jer ću bit popljuvana? nisam nikoga molila da se bori *za mene* za zakon o potpomognutoj, ako se borite, borite se za sebe, a ne da radi toga ja nesmijem napisat da želim čuti da ima 120 T na VV


Ja sam mislila da smo tu da si međusobno pomognemo. U stvari još uvijek to mislim.

----------


## beilana

vidiš i sama iz mog potpisa da me šetkaraju ko malo dijete, radi provjere prolaktina već godinu i pol, zbilja ne branim nikoga, i mene neplodnost boli
hvala ti puno  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

> kako će se riješit ikakav problem ako je samo vas nekoliko starijih cura (mislim po stažu na rodi il kak se ksena sad ismijava:starijih koka) uvijek u pravu, i ja ne smijem izrazit svoje mišljenje jer ću bit popljuvana? nisam nikoga molila da se bori *za mene* za zakon o potpomognutoj, ako se borite, borite se za sebe, a ne da radi toga ja nesmijem napisat da želim čuti da ima 120 T na VV


nije nas bas samo nekoliko, samo smo vecina ili trudne ili rodile ili se bavimo drugim stvarima pa ne stignemo u velikom broju reagirati na svaki post. a sama cinjenica da smo ILI RODILE ILI TRUDNE govori da se NE BORIMO SAMO ZA SEBE VEC I ZA VAS koje to jos niste! 


i naravno da smijes napisati sto god hoces. i ja sam hepi kad procitam o bilo kojoj novoj trudnoci i srcu mi je drag svaki uspjeh i saljem vibrice i treba gajiti nadu u pozitivan ishod postupka i jipijajej itomeslicno, ali pored toga svega: ZAR SI NE ZELITE POVECATI SANSE ZA USPJEH???!!! Ako je odgovor NE, vise niti necu pisati ovdje... ali ako je on potvrdan, UCINITE NESTO PO TOM PITANJU!!! Dovoljan je jedan covjek da promijeni svijet i nikad se ne zna tko ce to biti... Da sad ne ulazim u filozofske - puno se stvari da napraviti i puno smo si mi pacijenti sami krivi - ako se ne bunimo u dovoljno velikom broju, apsolutno nas ne dozivljavaju i nemaju razloga reagirati. A mi sami itekako imamo razloga reagirati - na snazi je jedan od najrigoroznijih zakona o MPO u svijetu koji nam prakticki prepolavlja sanse za uspjeh! Zato vas samo pitam TICE LI SE TO I VAS?! Ili se i inace povlacite u misju rupu kad vas nesto obespravljuje, degradira i ostecuje na bilo koji nacin?!

----------


## Jelena

frka  :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

Sorry, ne nastavljam se na temu, ali pitanje za cure sa VV? Ne znam kakva je sada situacija sa cijenom Prirodnih postupaka? Mislim na postupke samo sa klomifenom, bez gonala i menopura? Kad sam ja bila tamo 2008. bilo je oko 3 500 kuna.Jel se sta promjenilo? Ja rekla nikad vise, pogotovo poslije spontanog u veljaci, ali opet nesto u meni proradilo....i

----------


## Snekica

Beilana, ponavljam druge cure, ali nije važno. Svaka ima pravo na svoj stav, mišljenje. U potpunosti se slažem s tobom. Jedino se ne slažem što ako se netko bori da sruši ovaj bedasti zakon, to radi zbog sebe. Ne pomažem srušiti Zakon zbog sebe jer bi ja tako htjela, već i zbog svih ostalih, i ne tražim nikakve hvalospjeve zbog tog, ali nije u redu da pacijenti/ce koje su u tome, nažalost, nemaju pojma o ničem i bježe od svake korisne informacije. I ne radimo to samo zbog "starih koka" nego i zbog onih novih koje će tek doći, bilo na forum bilo u sam problem MPO. A ima nas sve više i više, i sve više i više cura priča o tom problemu kao novonastalom u njihovom životu. Pročitajte malo članke, pogledajte koji prilog o MPO, pogotovo koji se tiče našeg zakona. Nije na odmet. Nažalost, još ima cura koje su već neko vrijeme u MPO priči, a misle da nakon ET kad dobiješ M, izbaciš bebe van!  Nemaju pojma da nije došlo do imlantacije i da tu doktor nema utjecaja hoće li se uloviti ili ne i nisu tužne zbog imlantacije već zbog menge koja im je odnijela plod. Neznaju da srce ne prokuca odmah po transferu. Žalosno, ali i dalje guraju glavu pod jastuk i skrivaju oči kad je neka takva emisija. 
 :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Sorry, ne nastavljam se na temu, ali pitanje za cure sa VV? Ne znam kakva je sada situacija sa cijenom Prirodnih postupaka? Mislim na postupke samo sa klomifenom, bez gonala i menopura? Kad sam ja bila tamo 2008. bilo je oko 3 500 kuna.Jel se sta promjenilo? Ja rekla nikad vise, pogotovo poslije spontanog u veljaci, ali opet nesto u meni proradilo....i


ja bih rekla da su prirodnjaci besplatni, da nitko nema pravo u državnoj bolnici ti isti naplatiti nego da to ide na uputnicu....  Eh sad je već drugo pitanje da li se to gore radi!?
Uglavnom ti prirodnjaci bez gonala i bez menopura (samo s klomifenom ili bez njega) ne idu u onih 6 famoznih besplatnih postupaka. U te se broji samo postupak u kojem na teret HZZO-a dobiješ i gonal ili menopur. Ali neka se i druge cure s Vuka jave, znam da je sad prirodnjaka nekako sve manje i manje nego recimo 2008. koju ti spominješ, to su bila stvarno neka druga vremena.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam ovaj mjesec bila gore na VV na tim savjetovanjima i upravo kao sto Kadauna kaze......ti prirodnjaci idu na uputnicu i ne idu u onih 6 famoznih besplatnih postupaka.....

----------


## Kadauna

Ej *Strašna*, da li to znači da ih na Vuku standardno rade? HVALA

----------


## Strašna

Pa koliko znam da....bar su nam tako rekli...e sad, meni je prvi put pa bas nisam upućena, al znam da su nam o tome tako pricali.

----------


## marincezg

> I što onda? Što to točno znači za ovaj forum? Da je veća stopa uspjeha ili? Daj to reci curama koje broje 5., 6. ili 7. negativnu betu! Šta njih briga za neku trudnicu koja nije ovdje?!


da tocno tako, veca stopa uspjeha pa jel se to tebi svidjalo ili ne.... 
 i ja sam imala 3 neuspjeha do sad a tko zna hocu li ikad i bit trudna pa nisam ljuta i bijesna na nikog 
daj se malo skuliraj ili nemoj citat ako ti se ne svidja.....

----------


## anabanana

Hvala cure, ja sam svoju princezu dobila 2008. upravo iz tog pokusaja, samo klomifen...prvi takav, prije toga sve stimulacije i nista. Ali ona je bila sreca iz 8. puta.U to se vrijeme placao 3 500 kuna taj postupak, zato pitam jel se sa novim zakonom to promjenilo?

----------


## Kadauna

nije se to *anabanana* promijenilo s novim zakonom, već i za moje vrijeme - *početkom 2009. g. su prirodnjaci bili besplatni* ali je bio i ograničen broj. Zašto se to plaćalo 2008.g. meni nije jasno, valjda politika klinike... znam da su s time svako malo nešto mijenjali............ SRETNO i nadam se da ovaj put ne bude 8. sreća.... 

a *marinezg*, gore su cure/dečki pisali o stopi uspješnosti od 18% što je nažalost vrlo loše, dakle svaka niti peta cura ostaje trudna...  :Sad: ( ne znam gdje je tu povećanje, možda je povećanje u odnosu na komatoznu situaciju prošle jeseni.....!?

----------


## ksena28

> da tocno tako, veca stopa uspjeha pa jel se to tebi svidjalo ili ne.... 
>  i ja sam imala 3 neuspjeha do sad a tko zna hocu li ikad i bit trudna pa nisam ljuta i bijesna na nikog 
> daj se malo skuliraj ili nemoj citat ako ti se ne svidja.....


pročitaj malo bolje ovaj topic umjesto da se pjeniš! o većoj stopi uspjeha na žalost možemo samo sanjati... 700 postupaka - 120 pozitivnih beta, 30 posto uspjeha po transferu (ne postupku!)... jako jako slaba stopa uspjeha za jednu kliniku koja je bila predvodnik MPO u Hrvatskoj...

ali evo da i ja tebi savjetujem nešto, a to je da se možda ipak naljutiš ili pak razbjesniš na zakonodavca, pitaš cure što možeš ti učiniti da se zakon promijeni, da ti doktori tijelo ne šopaju stimulacijama bez šansi za oplodnju svih jajnih stanica i mogućnosti zamrzavanja embrija... tko zna, da postoji optimalno liječenje - možda bi već bila trudna što ti ja od  :Heart:  želim

a to želim i svima vama ostalima!

----------


## Jelena

> Hvala cure, ja sam svoju princezu dobila 2008. upravo iz tog pokusaja, samo klomifen...prvi takav, prije toga sve stimulacije i nista. Ali ona je bila sreca iz 8. puta.U to se vrijeme placao 3 500 kuna taj postupak, zato pitam jel se sa novim zakonom to promjenilo?


Kad je Milinović uveo dopunsko osiguranje, onda se jedno vrijeme plaćalo prirodnjake, tada sam ja uzela dopunsko za taj jedini prirodnjak kojeg sam probala. Moj je bio totalno bez lijekova, i koštalo je na SD nešto oko 1700 kn, čini mi se. Ali, kao što rekoh s dopunskim je blo besplatno. To je bila baš 2008.

Što se tiče uspješnosti, nema nikakve šanse da poraste uspješnost tamo gdje se uvedu ograničenja, a mi imamo ograničenje oplodnje na 3 js i zabranu zamrzavanja zametaka. Ja sam mislila da je to toliko puta ponovljeno da to ne treba više ponavljati. To bi bilo kao da i Ministarstvu sporta kažu da se u RH mora trčati u štiklama pa onda netko povjeruje da su naši trkači brži od onih nekad jer su im uredili atletske staze i postižu jednako dobre rezultate kao Europljani.

----------


## ina33

> To bi bilo kao da i Ministarstvu sporta kažu da se u RH mora trčati u štiklama pa onda netko povjeruje da su naši trkači brži od onih nekad jer su im uredili atletske staze i postižu jednako dobre rezultate kao Europljani.


E, ova ti je odlična, to je baš to!

----------


## Strašna

Trebam pomoć, tj vaše mišljenje. Doktorica mi je zadnji put rekla da od slijedećeg ciklusa, 3 dan počnem piti tbl yasmin 21. dan. 
E sad, računala mi je po zadnjoj menstruaciji da bi taj prvi dan ciklusa trebao biti 28.7. te mi je napisala ovako " 3. dan ciklusa poceti yasmin tbl kontinuirano do 20.8. i onda 3 dan ciklusa poslije 22.8. doci gore s uputnicom za MPO postupak."
Međutim ja procurila danas, 22.7. (a ne 28.7.) Sad bi trebala 3 dc pocet s yasminom i nije mi jasno jel ga onda pijem 21 da...i to sve pomaknem za tjedan dana prije il ih pijem do 20.8. ko sto je ona napisala.

Btw totalno sam se pogubila u svem ovom.

----------


## Šiškica

Samo ti pij do 20.8., do kad ti je napisala.. 

malo ćeš produžit ciklus i al i doći na VV kad ti je rekla da dođeš..

----------


## Jelena

Ja isto mislim da je bolje piti do dana do kada je rekla, zbog daljnjih termina koje imaju u kalendaru za tebe. Eventualno, ako postoji opcija, nazvati i provjeriti mogu li te 6 dana ranije uzeti u postupak. Ako su na godišnjem, onda ne bi trebao biti neki problem koji dan produžiti s kontracepcijom.

----------


## Strašna

Dobro da ste mi rekle......ja bi prestala tjedan dana ranije pit. Al za svaki slucaj jos cu ja njih gore zvat.
I btw, danas sam naručila klomifene u ljekarni. Ko ne zna (a ja nisma znala) Klomifeni su besplatni uz plavi recept, rucno ispisan..... Bar je kod mene u ljekarni tako...al se ceka oko 2 tjedna.

----------


## kiara79

cure koje idete gore,kaj vam piše na uputnici...VV ili Merkur??
moram u utorak vaditi AMH na VV,a na uputnici mi piše Merkur...mislim s obzirom da su se spojili trebalo bi biti ok,ali samo provjeravam da ne poljubim vrata!!
tnx..

----------


## ruža82

Meni moj ginić uvijek piše VV

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Meni je moja pisala Merkur, mislim da to nema veze

----------


## Strašna

Meni uvijek VV.....Kad sam prvi put zvala pitala sam sta treba pisat na uputnici rekli su mi da VV...e sad, ne znam da li je svejedno.

----------


## kiara79

ok...tnx..

----------


## beilana

mom ginu sad u programu ni nema vv, nego piše merkur

----------


## hele

pozdrav! trebala bi u ivf postupak s friškim nalazima kod dr. A. Moze molim vas informacija kada je dr na godišnjem i kada bi mi bilo najbolje da idem na vv? hvala

----------


## eva133

Danas sam imala punkciju. Imala sam 3 folikula i 3 js. 
U ponedjeljak imam transfer. Oplodit ćemo sve 3 pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## eva133

> pozdrav! trebala bi u ivf postupak s friškim nalazima kod dr. A. Moze molim vas informacija kada je dr na godišnjem i kada bi mi bilo najbolje da idem na vv? hvala


Doktor ide na godišnji 1.8., a do kada ga nema ne znam. Najbolje da nazoveš u ponedjeljak pa da se sve dogovorite.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Eva* super za js, mislilm da je ovo tvoj ciklus  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

> *Eva* super za js, mislilm da je ovo tvoj ciklus


Hvala ti draga moja.
Samo da prođe transfer, a onda kako bude. I ja se nadam da će to biti to.

----------


## Strašna

Eva draga, mislim da je i vrijeme... potpisujem Tomislavu...to bi moglo biti TO !

----------


## eva133

> Eva draga, mislim da je i vrijeme... potpisujem Tomislavu...to bi moglo biti TO !


Ja uvijek mislim da je to to, pa se razočaram. Ne mogu si ni sada pomoći.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Ja uvijek mislim da je to to, pa se razočaram. Ne mogu si ni sada pomoći.


Ma znam, samo nemoj previse razmisljati o tome  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Cure ima li tko iskustava s yasminom? Nakon popijene ture, nakon koliko dana nastupi menstruacija? 
Zvala danas gore pa mi rekli da naštimam da mi 3dc bude odmah iza 20.8. kad se doktorica vraća s godišnjeg. A to znači da ću morat pit malo više od 21 dan. Ima li tko da mu je ostalo viška yasmin tbl? trebat ce mi jos za jedno tjedan dana...pa da ne kupujem jos jednu kutiju.

----------


## Jelena

*Strašna*, najbolje ti je upit postaviti na burzi lijekova (pdf Oglasna ploča...). Je l to ideš kod dr. Pavan?

----------


## Strašna

Ok.hvala i da, kod doktorice sam.....

----------


## kata.klik

joj, kako bi bilo super pronaći i proćitati malo postove na podforumu VV od prije tri godine, tamo one davne 2008, o gužvama, o strci, o šansama, o broju oplođenih js, o trudnoćama i svem onom kako je bilo tada, da se vidi kako može biti, sad bi trebalo biti bolje, ali ne, nama je gore, nama su ograničili puno toga, umjesto da koristimo sve blagodati medicine na podrućju MO, mi smo ograničeni, ne zato što nemamo uvjete, što naši lječnici nisu sposobni odrađivati postupke, što nemamo potrebnu opremu, nego samo zato što se jedan obični smrtnik imenom Milinović uz potporu svog HDZ-a i jataka odlučio zakonom zabraniti našim doktorima da koriste sve mogućnosti koje medicina danas pruža.

svima vama kojima je to super, koje to ne zanima, zamislite da bolujete od raka, i da postoji lječenje koje vam može pomoći ozdraviti i vaša kolegica koja sjedi do vas u kancelariji je se s tim lječenjem izlječila, a vi ne možete koristiti to jer je eto jedan čovjek, stranka i crkva rekli da je to loše i donjeli zakon kojim zabranjuju vašem lječniku da vas lječi na najbolji mogući način, pa vam on umjesto 100% usluge nudi samo 20%, kako bi se osjećali?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Zato ako Bog da "toj stranci" su dani odbrojani pa se nadam da ce onda neki pametniji ljudi odlucivati za nas  :Klap:

----------


## tonili

kata.klik


> : joj, kako bi bilo super pronaći i proćitati malo postove na podforumu VV od prije tri godine, tamo one davne 2008, o gužvama, o strci, o šansama, o broju oplođenih js, o trudnoćama i svem onom kako je bilo tada, da se vidi kako može biti, sad bi trebalo biti bolje, ali ne, nama je gore, nama su ograničili puno toga, umjesto da koristimo sve blagodati medicine na podrućju MO, mi smo ograničeni, ne zato što nemamo uvjete, što naši lječnici nisu sposobni odrađivati postupke, što nemamo potrebnu opremu, nego samo zato što se jedan obični smrtnik imenom Milinović uz potporu svog HDZ-a i jataka odlučio zakonom zabraniti našim doktorima da koriste sve mogućnosti koje medicina danas pruža.
> 
> svima vama kojima je to super, koje to ne zanima, zamislite da bolujete od raka, i da postoji lječenje koje vam može pomoći ozdraviti i vaša kolegica koja sjedi do vas u kancelariji je se s tim lječenjem izlječila, a vi ne možete koristiti to jer je eto jedan čovjek, stranka i crkva rekli da je to loše i donjeli zakon kojim zabranjuju vašem lječniku da vas lječi na najbolji mogući način, pa vam on umjesto 100% usluge nudi samo 20%, kako bi se osjećali?


*X
*

----------


## eva133

Evo cure samo da se javim da je danas obavljen transfer. Od 3 js oplodila se samo jedna. 
Vidjet ćemo što će biti, mada nemam neka velika očekivanja.

----------


## kata.klik

> Zato ako Bog da "toj stranci" su dani odbrojani pa se nadam da ce onda neki pametniji ljudi odlucivati za nas


a da bi se to i stvarno desilo, onda mi moramo ostati budne i ne pustiti da stvari samo idu svojim tokom, jer se to eto nas ne tiče i ništa nećemo promjeniti, dokle god se čuje naš glas postoje velike šanse da jednom kad ova lopovska vlada padne i dođu neki novi ljudi odma se sjete obećanja danih u saboru i omoguće nam adekvatno lječenje i uslugu. 

žao mi je kad čujem u što se VV pretvorio, nadam se da će izaći iz "krize" da će se rezultati popraviti i da će moći koristiti sve mogućnosti koje im medicina pruža da ostvare što više trudnoća....

----------


## anabanana

eva 133, draga, nemoj tako negativno...pa jedan je taman koliko ti treba. mazi ga i pazi :Smile:  puno srece ti zelim

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Eva* samnom na transferu je bila cura kojoj se isto od tri oplodila jedna i sad je trudnica isto kao ja  :Smile: 
Zato samo pozitivno, reci sama sebi JA SAM OD DANAS TRUDNICA DOK SE NE DOKAZE SUPROTNO  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Evo cure samo da se javim da je danas obavljen transfer. Od 3 js oplodila se samo jedna. 
> Vidjet ćemo što će biti, mada nemam neka velika očekivanja.


Eva, tako je i kod mene. 3js u prošlom pokušaju nije dobro završilo pa se tješim i bodrim da je 1 dobitni :Smile: 
Hej, mora biti dobro!!!

----------


## ksena28

evo cure, upravo o ovome mi govorimo:

*da postoji adekvatno liječenje, tj da imamo normalan zakon koji se donosio bez upletanja crkve i inih, dobile biste dobru i pogođenu stimulaciju, oplodili bi vam SVE jajne stanice* i - možda bi sad skakale od sreće....

nemojte si utvarati stoga da vas ovo sve ne pogađa... pogađa vas itekako!

----------


## kata.klik

ma nemoj ih tako plašiti ksena, pa curama je u interesu samo što prije ostati trudna nikog nije briga da može biti bolje, njima je i ovo dobro, jer za bolje ne znaju, 
mi smo se borile za nabavku aparata za VV, da im pomognemo poboljšati rad, da sve bolje funkcionira, ali njima je bitno da one uspiju....
sjećam se svog prvog posjeta gore, došla sam oko pola sedam nadajući se da ću biti gotova do sedam, ušla u čekaonicu a ono valjda 50 ljudi sjedi, sestre užurbano trčkaraju vamo tamo, jedan doktor proziva, drugi proziva, sestra me pogledala i uzela papire i samo rekla dođite iza 11 sad imamo postupke, sumnjam da će te prije dva tri doći na red.....bila sam ljuta, bila sam ogorčena, htjela sam se okrenuti i otići, ali mi je u glavi odzvanjalo sve pročitano na ovom forumu kako je to najbolja MPO klinika u Hrvatskoj i čekala sam, čekala, promatrala, slušala, na kraju dana kad sam ušla u ordinaciju od doktora i čula njegove riječi, i dobila te tako potrebne riječi ohrabrenja ma nema tako loše dijagnoze da mi nemožemo nešto napraviti....a kad sam nakon par mjeseci došla sva utučena sa nalazom spermiograma, kad mi je rekao ma neka je samo jedan i taj jedan nam je dosta, ne brinite sve će biti uredu....

danas nekako sumnjam da i s našom dijagnozom imali šanse u Hrvatskoj ostvariti trudnoću a novce za van nemamo....

*ma ustvari zašto se ja trudim, zašto se ja trudim Vama pomoći kad osim sebe ne vidite nikoga, ja sam svoju borbu izborila
Vama želim da što prije svatite o čem su to morbidna ksena, kaduna, tonili, bhany ja i ostale "stare dosadne cure" pisale...pa makar nijedna od vas nikad ne napravila ništa da bi se stvari promjenile da bi se zakon promjenio....


*

----------


## kiša

:Bye:  dajte cure malo smirite tenzije, neki se bore, neki se zadovolje s onim što im se pruža, neki ovako, neki onako, kad god dođem viditi što ima novoga, vidim samo prepucavanja


svima želim da što prije dođu do svog cilja  :Heart:

----------


## eva133

> dajte cure malo smirite tenzije, neki se bore, neki se zadovolje s onim što im se pruža, neki ovako, neki onako, kad god dođem viditi što ima novoga, vidim samo prepucavanja
> 
> 
> svima želim da što prije dođu do svog cilja


 :Klap:

----------


## tonili

Ja bih samo rekla da ovo nisu tenzije, nego činjenično stanje stvari. I vjerujem zaista da svi mi jedni drugima želimo samo dobro i što prije ostvarenje sna o roditeljstvu.
Međutim, misao da je sve u najboljem redu i da ništa ne možemo promijeniti vrijeđa nas koji se trudimo promijeniti i, usuđujem se reći, polako mijenjamo situaciju nabolje. I pri tom nije bitno je li zakon pao ili ne, veliki je korak već i osvještavanje pacijenata da se može više i bolje, veliki je korak osvještavanje mladih parova da što prije potraže pomoć ako ne uspijevaju začeti, veliki je korak što se razmatra ukidanje nekih spornih odredbi zakona, što nevjenčani parovi uopće smiju ići u postupke....
Iako se čine malima, ovo su sve veliki koraci nas malih u borbi protiv sustava.
Ponavljam, nitko nikoga ne tjera na borbu - niti se išta postiže na silu.
Ali biti informiran i svjestan činjenica - to  je sasvim u redu.
Ovo, uostalom, nije topic otvoren samo za vibranje i iščekivanje beta - koliko ja znam - cilj i zadaća cijelog pdf-a je edukacija i informiranje o svim aspektima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.

----------


## borna marko

> Ja uvijek mislim da je to to, pa se razočaram Ne mogu si ni sada pomoći.


Tvoje razmišljanje sasvim razumijem jer sam bila nekoliko puta u takvoj situaciji, ali evo mala podrška mame koja je uspjela iz 4-tog puta i koja je ovdje "zalutala" nakon tri godine da vidi kako je sada gore. Ne možemo pobjeći od takvih razmišljanja, malo smo skeptični, malo euforični, ali sve je to normalno. Treba samo razmišljati - "sve ćemo uspjeti jednog dana" i nekako je odmah lakše.

----------


## kata.klik

> dajte cure malo smirite tenzije, neki se bore, neki se zadovolje s onim što im se pruža, neki ovako, neki onako, kad god dođem viditi što ima novoga, vidim samo prepucavanja
> 
> 
> svima želim da što prije dođu do svog cilja


i ja vam želim da što prije dođete do svog cilja od srca i što manje punkcija i stimulacija i svega...
 ali neću se više boriti za Vas, neću izlaziti pred kamere mjesec dana nakon zračenja, još uvjek sva izmučena svojom borbom za vlastiti život da bi omogućila barem malu mogućnost vama da dobijete zasluženu medicinsku pomoć, bez ograničavanja i omalovažavanja, neću svoje živce trošiti na isprazne komentare da se netrebamo boriti za Vas, jer vama to netreba....neću...

----------


## kata.klik

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=222&Show=1763

----------


## tonili

*kato*  :Love:

----------


## ksena28

> Ovo, uostalom, nije topic otvoren samo za vibranje i iščekivanje beta - koliko ja znam - cilj i zadaća cijelog pdf-a je edukacija i informiranje o svim aspektima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.


a koliko znam, za puko vibranje i skakutanje služi odbrojavanje. ovo je informativni topic, moderatori čine koliko mogu, ali prvenstveno uloga ovog cijelog pdf-a je da educira, kako je tonili i rekla!

a fakat ovo s tenzijama ne kužim.... i ev o - cenzurirat ću se maksimalno!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Strašna

Cure jel nitko nema iskustava s yasminom? Nakon popijene ture, nakon koliko dana nastupi menstruacija? 
ili ste mi "zapostale" moje pitanje!?

----------


## laky

> a koliko znam, za puko vibranje i skakutanje služi odbrojavanje. ovo je informativni topic, moderatori čine koliko mogu, ali prvenstveno uloga ovog cijelog pdf-a je da educira, kako je tonili i rekla!
> 
> a fakat ovo s tenzijama ne kužim.... i ev o - cenzurirat ću se maksimalno!


*nisu to tenzije nego istina*.nemam običaj potpisivati ali nazalost stanje na vV je kakvo jeste.
Cure iz ZG koje mogu ići svaki mjesec u postupak imat će mozda i uspjeh ali sve mi koje putujemo uzimamo bolovanja i ostalo moramo traziti drugo rješenje,skuplje dođe boravak 20 dana u ZG nego trećina postupka u slo ili pragu a oplode sve JS i veći je uspjeh

----------


## laky

> Cure jel nitko nema iskustava s yasminom? Nakon popijene ture, nakon koliko dana nastupi menstruacija? 
> ili ste mi "zapostale" moje pitanje!?


treći dan okvirno

----------


## milivoj73

> Cure iz ZG koje mogu ići svaki mjesec u postupak imat će mozda i uspjeh ali sve mi koje putujemo uzimamo bolovanja i ostalo moramo traziti drugo rješenje,skuplje dođe boravak 20 dana u ZG nego trećina postupka u slo ili pragu a oplode sve JS i veći je uspjeh


put i smještaj u ZG ili Slo ili Prag je +- tu negdje ako nisi u 100 km od ZG...postupak košta ali se dobije smrzlića pa kad se zbroje 2 postupka u ZG ili 1+1fet vani ispadne ista cijena a manje stimulacije za žene....

----------


## Strašna

> treći dan okvirno


Hvala Laky  :Smile:

----------


## kata.klik

> put i smještaj u ZG ili Slo ili Prag je +- tu negdje ako nisi u 100 km od ZG...postupak košta ali se dobije smrzlića pa kad se zbroje 2 postupka u ZG ili 1+1fet vani ispadne ista cijena a manje stimulacije za žene....


e pa vi ste trudni, pa čestitam, nekako mi promakla ta vijest....čestitam

----------


## Šiškica

milivoj73 jel stigla bebica ????

----------


## milivoj73

još malo...35+2...sve ok, javimo se kad klinka dođe  :Smile:

----------


## kokos

> Cure jel nitko nema iskustava s yasminom? Nakon popijene ture, nakon koliko dana nastupi menstruacija? 
> ili ste mi "zapostale" moje pitanje!?


Strašna, ja uvijek dobijem četvrti dan, ali svojedobno sam pretraživala po postovima kako je ko drugih, pa se čini da većina ipak dobije oko trećeg dana kako kaže Laky.

----------


## Strašna

Odlično.....sad cu ja to natempirat :D

----------


## beilana

jel itko zna jel se može još ovaj tjedan naručit kod dr.a?

----------


## kata.klik

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66892-D...=1#post1932081  ajde cure malo zavirite tu....nije tako strašno niko nikog neće pojest za ručak.... barem recite da vam je stalo do promjena

----------


## eva133

*Sezen* šta ima novo?

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo mi smo danas obavili 2. inseminaciju. Betu vadimo 11. 8.

----------


## Sezen

> *Sezen* šta ima novo?


danas sam imala transfer jednog osmostaničnog embria...dakle ovako mi je rečeno: od 4 odmrznute oocite jedna nije preživjela odmrzavanje,
tri smo oplodili,a od te tri samo jedna se oplodila...inače gore jutros sablasno prazno....ja sam jedina bila na transferu i jedna cura na inseminaciju,
usput je pozdravljam jer mi je rekla da čita forum

----------


## Sezen

tek sad sam skužila tko je to :Smile: ,a nisam plavuša :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Sezen* neka je jedna ali nadajmo se vrijedna.
Kada vadiš betu?

----------


## MALIANĐEO

pozdrav svima...
evo i mene na ovom forumu koji sam prije čitala radi posla da budem upućena, a sada jer sam i ja u vašoj situaciji di bez pomoći nebude išlo....  :Cool: 
jučer sam prvi put bila na vv i sada moramo napraviti pretrage te u 9 mj doći da vidimo kako dalje....
ne znam inače kako to bude puno ali jučer je bilo prazno...
mislim da je sezen bila tamo sa mužem i pozdravljam ju i želim joj svu sreću da uspije ovaj put...
te još jedan par koji je imao inseminaciju i njima želim srećuuuu....pozdrav od mene

----------


## nata

sezen - puno, puno sreće da ovaj put uspije! Držim fige.  :Wink:

----------


## marincezg

[
QUOTE=nata;1933471]sezen - puno, puno sreće da ovaj put uspije! Držim fige.  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

i ja ti zelim puno srece i da sad bude dobitno  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> još malo...35+2...sve ok, javimo se kad klinka dođe


 :Klap:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  jeva cekam da se javite.

----------


## RuzicaSB

nisam dugo dugo bila ovdje pa ne stignem upratiti sve, zanima me da li dr.A radi ako ne kad pocinje?Prima li nove/stare pacijentice?Radi li jos dr. K. u laboratoriju?I tak zanimaju opet te tehnikalije gore :Cool:

----------


## Šiškica

Ružica koliko sam shvatila dr.A je od danas na godišnjem do početka 9 mj.
A dr. K se navodno vraća u Njemačku.. ( Kad sam bila na ET došla je neka mlada doktorica reći koliko su embrija vratili a dr. K sam srela na hodniku i baš smo se nabrbljali.. jako simpatičan djedica..) Izgleda da je njegova obuka pri kraju i da stavrno odlazi..

----------


## Kadauna

> jeva cekam da se javite.


potpis  :Heart: 

A tocnosti radi, dr. K. nije doktor  :Wink:  i baš šteta što odlazi  :Wink:  s njime odlazi jedan dio ljubaznosti, profesionalnosti..........

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Da dok sam ja jos bila u postupku dr. K mi je rekao da odlazi, vec sam bila napisala da tako ljubaznu osobu nisam davno upoznala  :Smile: ))

----------


## mare41

> potpis 
> 
> A tocnosti radi, dr. K. nije doktor  i baš šteta što odlazi  s njime odlazi jedan dio ljubaznosti, profesionalnosti..........


Išla sam guglati s namjerom da te demantiram :Smile:  jer sam bila uvjerena da je dr.sc, al nije nego je mr.sc :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Pa nisam ni mislila da je dr. medicine nego sam pretpostavila da je dr. iz svog područja..


(Tko zna kojim redom idu titule kod nas i vani i to iz njegova područja..)

----------


## RuzicaSB

Siskice hvala na info.
Kadauna nadam se da nisam prouzrocila neku veliku stetu ne razmisljajuci o titulama i pravilnom izrazavanju.pokusat cu ubuduce odvagati svaku rijec.

----------


## mare41

Ružo, biolozi ne pate od titula :Smile: , i nema nikakve štete.

----------


## Jelena

:Smile:  mare, sori - ne mogu odoljeti.
Budući da su oboje K. stekli akademsku titulu u Njemačkoj, mr. tamo znači isto što i kod nas nekadašnji VII stupanj, danas master, odnosno izjednačava se po stupnju obrazovanja s diplomskim, ali ima nekih razlika - ne bih sad ulazila. Da su doktori prirodnih znanosti bili bi Dr. rer. nat.

Totalni OT!

----------


## Jelena

mare, biolozi su mi super - al fakat! 
liječnici i nastavnici - i njihove nezaslužene titule kojima se kite - smiješni.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Zar je stvarno bitno je li dr. ili nesto drugo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Šiškica

Ma djedica je zakon   :Yes:

----------


## Jelena

Meni su oboje K. super!

----------


## Kadauna

> Meni su oboje K. super!


potpis, oboje su super i *Ružo* - sorry, nisam ništa htjela ružno reći  :Sad: (

----------


## RuzicaSB

znam Kadauna no sikiriki  :Heart: 
K. sam imala cast upoznati na Rodinom prosvjedu 2009.g. i zaista me se dojmio, nisam imala prilike razgovarati s njim o npr. mojim js ili embrijima iako bih voljela cuti njegovo misljenje o tome (nadam se da jos bude radio jesenas) ali je zato s curama razgovarao o ovom sramotnom zakonu i javno stao na stranu pacijentica zbog cega ga jos vise postujem.Pokusao se boriti s nama za nas....

----------


## Šiškica

Istina jedan je od rijetkih iz tih krugova  koji je javno nastupio i kritizirao zakon.  (pala mi napamet Latinica)
Skidam kapu..

sad mi palo napamet kako sam imala zabezeknutu facu kad sam na tv vidjela face (dr.K i posebno dr.L) kako sjede do neke druge gospode.. MM me morao držati i smirivati da ne bacim tv kroz prozor

----------


## ValaMala

Dr.K i njegova supruga su me ostavili bez riječi svojom dobrotom i čovječnosću. Kada sam ležala u bolnici i bilo je pitanje je li vanmaterična i što će biti s trudnoćom, dr.K mi je dolazio skoro svaki dan, makar na nekoliko minuta da me utješi, sasluša, čak je donio čokoladice uz pozdrav svoje žene. Kada mi je bilo najteže zagrlio me kao da mi je otac i nikada dok sam živa neću zaboraviti njegovu dobrotu. 

Čula sam od puno cura da im je pomogao savjetom, utjehom, ali i konkretnom pomoći, kao jedna naša forumašica koju je s mužem s VV svojim autom vozio do nekih rođaka i natrag kada joj muž nikako nije mogao na VV dati spermu. Kada je vidio koliko su jadni i kako nisu znali što da naprave (ona je baš imala punkciju), uzeo je ključeve i bez razmišljanja s njima u svoj auto.

jako se zalagao/zalaže za promjenu ovog zakona i zbog toga je ne jednom imao problema s određenim "instancama" tu  u Hrvatskoj. Moj prvi susret s njim su obilježile njegove riječi da navečer ne može ponekad zaspati od uzbuđenja i želje da dođe ujutro na posao i vidi kako su "njegovi" embriji. To me oduševilo da čovjek nakon cijelog života i dalje toliko voli svoj posao i radi ga s toliko ljubavi. I na kraju to kakav je s drugim embriolozima u labu. Njegov stav je da treba dijeliti znanje, ne zadržavati ga sebično za sebe i zato ih je uzeo pod krilo i to mi je samo potvrda kakav je to čovjek i koliko ćemo izgubiti ako/kad ode. 

Nisam mogla ne napisati i naše iskustvo s njim, još uvijek mi dođu suze kada se sjetim koliko mi je teško bilo u bolnici i kako sam im bila ponekad samo broj, a on je bio tu za mene i mm. Pusa svima

----------


## MALIANĐEO

[QUOTE=Maybe baby;1932662]Evo mi smo danas obavili 2. inseminaciju. Betu vadimo 11. 8.[/QUOTE
pozdrav veliki, sjedile smo i pričale ja sam prvi put bila tamo, želim vam svu sreću da beta rasteeee...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam dr. K upoznala na Plitvicama isto je vrlo pozitivan dojam ostavio na mene.
Vala Mala kako to da ti je dolazio u bolnicu gdje si ležala mislim ne kužim vezu s Petrovom, on je na VV samo zar ne?

----------


## ValaMala

Ležala sam na Merkuru  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aha, ja sam mislila da su svi na Petrovoj manje više

----------


## MALIANĐEO

molim vas malu pomoć, 
nemogu dobiti nikoga na tel na w pa vas molim savjet.
 mm mi mora na spermiogram  i naručili su ga, a na početnoj stranici piše da ne trebaju naruđbe samo da dođe....
da li je to sad zbog godišnjih ili to teta zamjenila i mislila da idemo u postupak ili kako?
moliim male savjete kako to dalje ide?
mi sad trebamo spermiogram i hormone vaditi i pijem folnu, jel savjetujete još koje vitamine i šta onda dr. traži.
kod dr.A.sam.
hvala

----------


## Šiškica

KOliko sam ja shvatila za sad nema nikoga gore , još jedno dvadestak dana..Godišnji je.

----------


## Strašna

Cure trebam pomoć, ima li koja možda viška yasmin tableta? 
Pijem ih prije postupka...i trebam ih pit duze od 21 dan...tako da mi nedostaje jedno 6 tableta... Pa ako koja ima viška da zbog tih 6 kom ne kupujem cijelu kutiju, bila bi jako zahvalna...

----------


## kitty

cure, jel netko zna točno kad se dr A vraća s godišnjeg? meni bi 3.dc trebao biti oko 25.8. pa me zanima hoće li tada već raditi ili moram čekati sljedeći ciklus...

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure trebam pomoć, ima li koja možda viška yasmin tableta? 
> Pijem ih prije postupka...i trebam ih pit duze od 21 dan...tako da mi nedostaje jedno 6 tableta... Pa ako koja ima viška da zbog tih 6 kom ne kupujem cijelu kutiju, bila bi jako zahvalna...


imaš topic za lijekove ovdje, pa pitaj i tu... SRETNO!!
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65433-O...lijekove/page6

----------


## Strašna

Već sam pitala tu, al se nitko ne javlja...  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Evo jedne informacije za pacijentice dr. Alebića:
doktor počinje raditi 12.09.

----------


## eva133

Strašna ne mogu ti poslati pp!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Auh pa cijeli dan šteka.....

Hoćeš mail?

----------


## beilana

> Evo jedne informacije za pacijentice dr. Alebića:
> doktor počinje raditi 12.09.


jako se nadam da si pogrešno napisala, i da treba pisat 12.8. iako znam da nije tako
pa kaj su mjesec i pol na GO?? od 20.7. koliko sam čula

----------


## Mali Mimi

beilana to je već standardno vrijeme za godišnji za VV a pratim barem 4 god

----------


## tonili

mali Mimi:



> beilana to je već standardno vrijeme za godišnji za VV a pratim barem 4 god


X    	
A i od 8.-11-9-. se održava i stručni kongres na Brijunima, pa će možda liječnici biti tamo.

----------


## Strašna

A doktorica je od 22.8. gore?

----------


## laky

> mali Mimi:
> 
> X     
> A i od 8.-11-9-. se održava i stručni kongres na Brijunima, pa će možda liječnici biti tamo.


dr A hoće

----------


## eva133

> jako se nadam da si pogrešno napisala, i da treba pisat 12.8. iako znam da nije tako
> pa kaj su mjesec i pol na GO?? od 20.7. koliko sam čula


Draga, na žalost, nisam pogrešno napisala i dobro sam čula. Rekao mi je doktor kad sam ga zvala da mu kažem betu.
On je na godišnjem od 1.8.

----------


## Sezen

danas sam bila gore,na vratima piše da  ordinacija dr.A.radi od 05.09.,a ordinacija dr.J.P. OD 22.08. 


a moja beta nažalost =0

----------


## Strašna

Eto mene gore odmah 22. :D

----------


## Tigrica84

bok curke.Kako ste mi?Ja bi trebala dobit mengu 29,30.8 nadam se da cu dobiti kasnije da mogu biti u Zg kad dobijem da se narucim kod dr Alebića.Da li misliste da se mogu javit doktorici ako dobijem prije nego se dr A vrati(jer sam bila njegova pacjentica)?
Hvala unaprijed na informacijama.
Ugodnu vecer zelim

----------


## ValaMala

Teško je reći. Obično svaki dr. prima svoje pacijente, no znam da su normalno primali cure koje su bile u postupcima dok jednog nije bilo. Sad je pitanje hoće li te ona primiti pošto još nisi počela. Ništa ne možeš izgubiti, nazovi i naruči se i nadam se da neće biti problema.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam inače doktoricina pacijentica...al me primio i dr A, iako još nisam bila u postupku... Moj savjet..pokusaj....nazovi pa pitaj....

----------


## Destiny child

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam nova iako već jako dugo pratim Rodin forum... I ja sam pacijentica dr.Jukić. Kako smo mi našeg problema s neplodnošću postali svjesni u vrijeme kada je dr.Lučinger odlazio s VV nisam imala prilike upoznati ga, pa niti ne znam koliko su osobe koje sada rade na VV stručne ili nestručne. Sjećam se samo da sam tada čitala slične postove o dr.Alebiću koje sada čitam o dr.Jukić. Istina doktorica je mlada, ne znam koliko dugo radi i koliko je postupaka obavila, sigurno nema iskustva koliko neki drugi jer joj za iskustvo treba vrijeme, ali kako za postupke u klinikama za koje kažu da imaju odlične stručnjake, a koje bi trebala sama financirati trenutno nemam novca nadat ću se da zna što radi.  A najviše se nadam da će moj organizam sve to izdržati jer u postupak idem prvi put i poprilično me je strah.

----------


## marincezg

> jako se nadam da si pogrešno napisala, i da treba pisat 12.8. iako znam da nije tako
> pa kaj su mjesec i pol na GO?? od 20.7. koliko sam čula


nemogu vjerovati da je tak dugo na god. ....
receno je prije 2 mj. da ide samo 2 tj. na god. pa da ce ga mjenjat nova dr.
svaki cas se nekaj mjenja......

----------


## ruža82

Destiny child - dobro došla!!
želim ti puno uspjeha i da ti iz prve uspije!!!
kakva je vaša dijagnoza?? dal ideš na AIH ili???

----------


## Šiškica

Ne dr. A je na godišnjem od 1.8. do 12.9. ( to je kraće nego prijašnjih godina..)
Skupilo im se slobodnih dana i godišnjeg kroz godinu  i zato su toliko dugo slobodni.. 
Ipak oni rade i subote, svetke i petke kak kažu..

Jedini je problem što smo mi nestrpljive  :Yes:  :Grin: ..

----------


## Destiny child

> Destiny child - dobro došla!!
> želim ti puno uspjeha i da ti iz prve uspije!!!
> kakva je vaša dijagnoza?? dal ideš na AIH ili???


Hvala. MM oligoastenoteratozoospermia, kod mene sve u redu za sada (redovne ovulacije, redovne menstruacije 26-28d ciklusa,hormonski status uredan, jajovodi prohodni, rezultati folikulometrija u redu,...). On 30, ja 32.  Dr. J preporučila IVF iako nije potpuno isključila inseminaciju, ali kaže da s obzirom na njegove nalaze s IVF-om imamo veće šanse.  Trebali smo ići još u 4.mjesecu, ali sam ja odustala jer sam htjela vidjeti da li će biti kakve pomoći od alternative jer s time nismo pokušali i htjela sam se malo odmoriti prije nego krenemo u bitku, pa smo dogovorile da se javimo krajem 8.mjeseca. Zvala sam ih jučer, ali su na go, tako da najvjerojatnije krećemo od rujna. Sad me ubija čekanje, al sama sam si kriva.

----------


## Tigrica84

hvala ti na svjetu

----------


## Tigrica84

> Teško je reći. Obično svaki dr. prima svoje pacijente, no znam da su normalno primali cure koje su bile u postupcima dok jednog nije bilo. Sad je pitanje hoće li te ona primiti pošto još nisi počela. Ništa ne možeš izgubiti, nazovi i naruči se i nadam se da neće biti problema.


hvala na savjetu

----------


## Tigrica84

> Ne dr. A je na godišnjem od 1.8. do 12.9. ( to je kraće nego prijašnjih godina..)
> Skupilo im se slobodnih dana i godišnjeg kroz godinu  i zato su toliko dugo slobodni.. 
> Ipak oni rade i subote, svetke i petke kak kažu..
> 
> Jedini je problem što smo mi nestrpljive ..


Prosle godine se vc bio vratio 6.9. kad mi se taman sve poklopilo.
nadam se da ce mi i ove godine

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke.S jdene strane toliko mi se zuri opet ici, a opet posto znam sto ocekivati otprilike ma tako neko strah da nece doci ni do transfera.Da li mislite da ce pomoci sto moj muz ne pusi vec godinu dana tj da ce to pomoci plivacima da se ubrzaju?
Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.
Kissi svima :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Tigrice*, to je prekrasno od njega i naravno da će pomoći. Pušenje doista negativno utječe na plivače, tako da bravo za muža! Mm ti je inače svakodnevno pio onaj Bioastin i jako mu se popravio spermiogram, zapravo skroz na normalu. Znam još neke kojima je bio super, a opet nekima to ne pomaže, nego nešto drugo. Bitno je da radite na tome, a čini mi se da ste na super putu. 

Nemoj unaprijed brinuti o transferu. Idi lijepo korak po korak i slavi svaki mali uspjeh, a i mi ćemo s tobom!

----------


## malena19

ja vas vec duze vrijeme citam, ali se do sad nisam javljala.
Ja sam pacjentica od dr. A i prvi put sam bila kod njega sredinom travnja. Tada je supruga trazio da ponovi spermiogram, a mene da dodjem 3dc na vadjenje krvi. S obzirom da imam neredovite cikluse 3dc je bio tek sredinom lipnja kad sam uz vadjenje krvi bila i kod doktorice Jukic. Ona mi je rekla da pijem yasmin, 1 ciklus normalno, drugi produzeno i da nastimam da 3dc bude ljedeci tjedan i da sljedeci tjedan krecemo sa terapijom za IVF tako da ocito mozete zavrsiti kod drugog doktora iako vas onaj drugi sluzbeno vodi.

Usput imam i jedno pitanje za vas... ako sam dobro shvatila 3dc je pregled da se vidi stanje folikula, da nema cisti i sl.. ono sto mene buni je kako se odradi taj pregled za vrijeme mjesecnice. Ima neko neki savjet kako se dogegati do stola, a da se sve ne zakrvari? Malo glupo pitanje, ali zaista ne znam kako to izvesti  :Sad: 

Hvala!

----------


## Strašna

Potpisujem, i mene zanima isto pitanje jer slijedeci tjedan bi mi trebao bit taj 3DC i idem na pregled kod doktorice...

----------


## eva133

Taj pregled je normalan kao i svaki drugi. Ja sam se valjda već navikla. Meni nikada nije curilo do stola. 
Ako ti baš tako curi ponesi si neki ručnik pa s njim do stola.

----------


## tesla

> Cure trebam pomoć, ima li koja možda viška yasmin tableta? 
> Pijem ih prije postupka...i trebam ih pit duze od 21 dan...tako da mi nedostaje jedno 6 tableta... Pa ako koja ima viška da zbog tih 6 kom ne kupujem cijelu kutiju, bila bi jako zahvalna...


Strašna imam ti ja 10 yasmin tableta pa ako nisi već nabavila pošalji poruku kamo da ti ih pošaljem.

----------


## Strašna

Riješila problem...... Al bilo mi je stiska.....  :Smile:  Svejedno hvala!

----------


## Strašna

> Taj pregled je normalan kao i svaki drugi. Ja sam se valjda već navikla. Meni nikada nije curilo do stola. 
> Ako ti baš tako curi ponesi si neki ručnik pa s njim do stola.


Joj draga, ne znam jel bi se smijala il plakala..... Danas mi je drugi dan nakon yasmina, i sve mi se čini da ja nikako neću ni procurit...a kamoli da toliko "lije".... Već sam pomalo očajna....ako kroz dva, tri dana ne dobijem....ništ od postupka.....  :Sad: (((

----------


## malena19

> Taj pregled je normalan kao i svaki drugi. Ja sam se valjda već navikla. Meni nikada nije curilo do stola. 
> Ako ti baš tako curi ponesi si neki ručnik pa s njim do stola.


hvala.. ma sumljam da ce curiti, ali me strah da ne zakapam... ma ovo mi je prvi put pa valjda razmisljam previse  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Joj draga, ne znam jel bi se smijala il plakala..... Danas mi je drugi dan nakon yasmina, i sve mi se čini da ja nikako neću ni procurit...a kamoli da toliko "lije".... Već sam pomalo očajna....ako kroz dva, tri dana ne dobijem....ništ od postupka..... (((


ja nikad prije nisam pila yasmin i pitala sam doktoricu kad mogu ocekivati da dobijem nakon zadnje tablete.. i rekla mi je da je pretezno 2-3 dan, ali da cu vidjeti nakon prvog ciklusa...i po forumima sam vidjela da cure pretezno dobiju treci dan, ali ja sam ju prosli ciklus dobila tek peti i zato sam jucer popila zadnju tabletu tako da mi 3dc bude na radni dan sljedeci tjedan i ako dobijem 3 i ako dobijem 5...

mozda ces i ti dobiti tek peti dan...

----------


## marincezg

> hvala.. ma sumljam da ce curiti, ali me strah da ne zakapam... ma ovo mi je prvi put pa valjda razmisljam previse


ma nemoj se previse zamarat hoces li zakapat ili ne.....
voda sve opere  :Smile: ) 
i ja sam bila malo u strahu kad sam isla 1 put na pregled 3 dc
ali sve je proslo super i vise se ne zamaram sa tim 
sretno... i da ti odmah uspije iz prvog pokusaja

----------


## malena19

> ma nemoj se previse zamarat hoces li zakapat ili ne.....
> voda sve opere ) 
> i ja sam bila malo u strahu kad sam isla 1 put na pregled 3 dc
> ali sve je proslo super i vise se ne zamaram sa tim 
> sretno... i da ti odmah uspije iz prvog pokusaja


ma znam ja da su to glupe brige, ali kad mi se vrte po glavi, a nemam s kime pricati o tome jer nitko oko nas ne zna za nase probleme
hvala... i ja vama zelim da vam bude treca sreca

----------


## malena19

imam jos jedno pitanje...
meni je doktorica rekla samo da dodjem 3dc, a po forumima vidim da neke cure imaju neku terapiju vec od prvog dana ciklusa...moze li mi netko pojasniti kakva je praksa?
sad sam gledala povjest bolesti i pise samo da dodjemo 3dc sa uputnicom za IVF za mene i za sp za supruga.. 
mi idemo na ICSI

tnx

----------


## ValaMala

> ma znam ja da su to glupe brige, ali kad mi se vrte po glavi, a nemam s kime pricati o tome jer nitko oko nas ne zna za nase probleme
> hvala... i ja vama zelim da vam bude treca sreca


Ništa ne brini, to je njima tako normalna i redovita stvar, mi smo te kojima je neugodno. Zamisli koliko oni imaju cura u 3dc svakodnevno. To je menstruacija, nešto najnormalnije na svijetu.  :Smile: 

*malena* 3dc je obično početak stimulacije, to je skroz ok, samo opušteno!

----------


## Strašna

Jao evo i mene......poludjet cu......Naporna sam sama sebi..pa da se pojadam i vama...... Popila zadnju yasmin prije 3 dana. Danas mi je treci dan i menge nema.....Malena......nadam se da cu i ja dobiti....bolje i peti dan...nego nikako...  :Sad:  Čeka me moj prvi postupak.....a šteka vještica......  :Sad:

----------


## Destiny child

Imam nekoliko pitanja vezano uz potpomognutu na VV, nova sam i još se ne snalazim najbolje u svemu ovome.

Vidjela sam da su neke cure napisale da se može odabrati kod kojeg dr. će se ići u postupak. Kako? Da li je kod narudžbe za pregled dovoljno samo reći da se želim naručitiza pregled kod određenog dr. ili ima neka procedura? Šta kada se promijeni doktor, da li s novim nastavljamo tamo gdje smo stali sa starim ili moramo sve ispočetka?

Mene su automatski kada sam se prvi put naručivala dodijelili novoj doktorici, pa sam mislila da je to to-koga ti oni odrede kod njega ideš. Mislim da je svatko od nas slučaj za sebe i nekome ni najbolji doktori ne mogu pomoći, ali ako postoji veća šansa za uspjeh kod drugog dr. ja bih je povećala pa makar i čekala malo duže na postupak. Ionako su iza mene 2 izgubljene godine na ciljane odnose bez uspjeha...

Bilo bi lijepo kada bi imali neku statistiku koliko postupaka je ove godine odradila doktorica, a koliko doktor i kakva im je bila uspješnost.

Cure koje su pacijentice dr.Alebića koliko se odprilike čeka na postupak kod njega?

----------


## marincezg

> Jao evo i mene......poludjet cu......Naporna sam sama sebi..pa da se pojadam i vama...... Popila zadnju yasmin prije 3 dana. Danas mi je treci dan i menge nema.....Malena......nadam se da cu i ja dobiti....bolje i peti dan...nego nikako...  Čeka me moj prvi postupak.....a šteka vještica......


strasna- nista ne brini nekad dodje 3 dan a nekad 5, 6, 7, kako kad....
tako je i kod mene bilo  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> ma znam ja da su to glupe brige, ali kad mi se vrte po glavi, a nemam s kime pricati o tome jer nitko oko nas ne zna za nase probleme
> hvala... i ja vama zelim da vam bude treca sreca


hvala na ovom da nam bude treca sreca....
nebi nitko bio sretniji od mene....
pozz

----------


## Strašna

Evo drage moje, ja danas dobila. I da nebi sve bilo jednostavno....opet problem.............. danas sam trebala zvati gore da u ponedjeljak dolazim, medjutim gore se nitko ne javlja.....sta sad??? Šta mislite ako u pon ranije nazovem, hoce li me jos i primit u ponedjeljak? Da li je to moguce? Jel ko bio u slicnoj situaciji????

----------


## kiara79

pa ako si danas dobila,a nema nikog gore i nemaš se kome javiti,nekako mi je logično da odeš u ponedjeljak i kažeš kako nisi imala kome javiti...ne vjerujem da će te odbiti..

----------


## Strašna

da....dobila sam danas u jutarnjim satima....i zvala gore....al nikog nema......  :Sad:  Pokušat cu onda u ponedjeljak ujutro zvat...pa da jos stignem u ponedjeljak.....jer imam i dosta voznje do zg... (iz pz sam)

----------


## kitty

ne moraš zvati, samo se pojaviš u ponedjeljak i kažeš da ti je 3.dc

----------


## laky

> da....dobila sam danas u jutarnjim satima....i zvala gore....al nikog nema......  Pokušat cu onda u ponedjeljak ujutro zvat...pa da jos stignem u ponedjeljak.....jer imam i dosta voznje do zg... (iz pz sam)


od ponedjeljka tek počinju raditi nema ti se tko javiti danas.samo ti dođi u ponedjeljak doktorica počinje raditi 22.8

----------


## Strašna

Jel da onda bolje odem ujutro ranije bez da zovem prije...ili da zovem ujutro, pa da onda krenem put zg?

----------


## laky

ujutro oko 8 ionako nema punkcija,transfera mozes odmah upasti  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ništa, ja sam odlučila...sutra pičim gore.... u pol 6 krećem, pa kak bude... Nisam nikog gore uspjela dobit nit sam se najavila...ali mi u papirima pise da dodjem 3DC. Pa ćemo vidjeti....

----------


## laky

nebrini dosta je to sto pise a dr počinje raditi.uostalom NIKAD nikog nisu vratili

----------


## ruža82

Strašna - i kakvo je stanje gore??

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Bogu da sam zvala......tako da idem sutra.... Iako me vjerovatno nebi odbili ni danas da sam došla...al ovako mi nije sve navrat nos... uglavnom počeli su radit....iako se rade neki vanjski radovi..pa su mi rekli da me to ne zbuni :D

----------


## malena19

> Imam nekoliko pitanja vezano uz potpomognutu na VV, nova sam i još se ne snalazim najbolje u svemu ovome.
> 
> Vidjela sam da su neke cure napisale da se može odabrati kod kojeg dr. će se ići u postupak. Kako? Da li je kod narudžbe za pregled dovoljno samo reći da se želim naručitiza pregled kod određenog dr. ili ima neka procedura? Šta kada se promijeni doktor, da li s novim nastavljamo tamo gdje smo stali sa starim ili moramo sve ispočetka?
> 
> Mene su automatski kada sam se prvi put naručivala dodijelili novoj doktorici, pa sam mislila da je to to-koga ti oni odrede kod njega ideš. Mislim da je svatko od nas slučaj za sebe i nekome ni najbolji doktori ne mogu pomoći, ali ako postoji veća šansa za uspjeh kod drugog dr. ja bih je povećala pa makar i čekala malo duže na postupak. Ionako su iza mene 2 izgubljene godine na ciljane odnose bez uspjeha...
> 
> Bilo bi lijepo kada bi imali neku statistiku koliko postupaka je ove godine odradila doktorica, a koliko doktor i kakva im je bila uspješnost.
> 
> Cure koje su pacijentice dr.Alebića koliko se odprilike čeka na postupak kod njega?


i mene ovo zanima.
Ja sam sluzbeno kod dr. Alebica i na zadnjem pregledu mi je rekao da cemo u postupak na jesen, ali da u medjuvremenu jos izvadim hormone 3dc.
Kad sam dosla vadit hormone on je bio na nekom semnaru i doktorica me primila i rekla da narihtam da 3dc bude ovaj tjedan i da cemo krenuti u postupak. Nije mi rekla da ce ga ona voditi nego sam tu procitala da nema dr A do 12.9.

prije par mjeseci sam bila kod jednog privatnika na pregledu i on mi je rekao da sam pacijent koji ce trebati malo ljekova i da treba paziti da ne dodje do hiperstimulacije jer imam puno folikula (ako sam dobro zapamtila razlog). Mislite da doktorica to zna odraditi? Znam da moram sama odluciti, ali bi cjenila bilo ciji savjet. Hvala!

----------


## Strašna

Moje mišljenje je da doktorica to naravno zna odradit. I sama se nadam tome... jer i mene to ceka. Reći ću ti ono što i meni svi govore...samo se opusti i prepusti doktorici...jer u dobrim si rukama.... Btw, kad bi ti onda trebala ic gore?

----------


## frka

iskreno...ja bih cekala Alebica, a kod narucivanja za prve konzultacije bih isto tako zahtijevala njega... doktorica je tek par mjeseci u MPO-u... i radije bih u postupak bar kad se dr.A vrati s go...

----------


## Strašna

Da, mnogo cura ima takvo mišljenje, a slično je bilo i kod mene. Samo što je kod mene prevagnulo to, što i ovako čekam godinama....a doktora bi morala još čekat, što nikako nisam mogla. Tako sam završila kod doktorice koja se pokazala sasvim ok. Vjerujem da nema iskustva kao doktor, ali nikad ga neće ni steć ako svi budu bježali od nje. Doktorica se trudi,a vjerujem da ima i znanje, jer u konačnici, nebi bila tu gdje je, da nije sposobna ili da ne zna svoj posao. Što se tiče mene, sve se odmah pokrenulo i dala je sve od sebe... MM i ja smo obavili sve preglede i u roku od 3 mj došli do prvog postupka, pa sad kako bude....  Ja sam odabrala ovu soluciju, jer zaista ko zna do kad bi još i doktora čekala....

----------


## malena19

> Moje mišljenje je da doktorica to naravno zna odradit. I sama se nadam tome... jer i mene to ceka. Reći ću ti ono što i meni svi govore...samo se opusti i prepusti doktorici...jer u dobrim si rukama.... Btw, kad bi ti onda trebala ic gore?


cekam da dobijem... zadnju sam popila u cetvrtak... sutra bi trebala dobiti (zadnji put sam dobila 5-ti dan pa se nadam da ce i sada biti tako) ... a onda bi u cetvrtak trebala biti gore...


uz to me copila alergija na ambroziju pa ne znam dal ce im to smetati za postupak... zbog njega ne pijem nikakve tablete nego samo med, ali ne znam dal ce im to smetati...

----------


## Strašna

Brzo će to....a nadam se da te nece alergija kočit. Pogotovo sad kad je postupak tako blizu  :Smile: 
Držim fige da sve bude ok i da što prije postaneš trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## frka

slazem se da nikada nece nauciti ako nece imati pacijenata, ali svejedno ne bih u postupak bar dok dr.A nema na VV-u. nikad se ne zna sto se moze dogoditi...

a cisto sumnjam da se na red za dr.A bas toliko dugo ceka... vjerujem da je optereceniji pacijentima od kad je dr.L otisao, ali sumnjam da je to toliko strasno dugo...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I ja bih cekala dr. A jer se ona uvjek s njim konzultira, bar je tako bilo dok sam ja isla gore  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Ovaj zadnji dobitni postupak sam krenula kod doktorice jer na Veliku subotu kad  je dr. A bio slobodan.. Objasnila sam joj da  burno reagiram na ljekove i bez ikakvog problema smo krenuli s 1 ampulom Menopura, dr. je dalje korigirao terapiju po potrebi..

Strašna ak sad kreneš kod doktorice u postupak ona će ti odraditi sve; i punkciju i transver .. 
(iskreno ja bi isto kao i cure čekala dr.A) ne pitaj zašto  :Grin: ..nemam u nikog drugog povjerenja.

----------


## Destiny child

> Da, mnogo cura ima takvo mišljenje, a slično je bilo i kod mene. Samo što je kod mene prevagnulo to, što i ovako čekam godinama....a doktora bi morala još čekat, što nikako nisam mogla. Tako sam završila kod doktorice koja se pokazala sasvim ok. Vjerujem da nema iskustva kao doktor, ali nikad ga neće ni steć ako svi budu bježali od nje. Doktorica se trudi,a vjerujem da ima i znanje, jer u konačnici, nebi bila tu gdje je, da nije sposobna ili da ne zna svoj posao. Što se tiče mene, sve se odmah pokrenulo i dala je sve od sebe... MM i ja smo obavili sve preglede i u roku od 3 mj došli do prvog postupka, pa sad kako bude....  Ja sam odabrala ovu soluciju, jer zaista ko zna do kad bi još i doktora čekala....


Strašna, i ja tako nekako razmišljam...nikada neće steći iskustvo ako svi budu bježali od nje.Mislim da će kada stekne iskustvo biti izvrsna. Mene je osobno u ovih nekoliko puta koliko sam bila kod nje oduševila svojim pristupom,zaista se trudi i ima strpljenja, a to je isto tako bitno kao i stručnost. A opet s druge strane cure koje savjetuju da se ide kod doktora koji ima više iskustva imaju već dug staž sa postupcima i definitivno ima logike u tome što one kažu.

Ja sam sama sebi već dosadna jer od kada sam u ovoj cijeloj priči sa neplodnošću imam osjećaj da stalno radim neke kalkulacije jer je zbog pogrešne odluke puno toga na cijeni...moje zdravstveno stanje, posljedice,budućnost u kojoj sebe vidim kao majku i htjela bih izbjeći sve što me na putu prema tom cilju može usporiti. A onda opet na kraju neizvjesnost me ubija. Na kraju ću vjerojatno zbog toga kao i ti ostati kod doktorice jer ću se ako ništa prije suočiti sa svojim strahovima i možda biti u stanju donijeti kvalitetniju odluku kasnije.

----------


## Destiny child

Cure koje su do sada bile kod doktorice na postupku da li je kod punkcija i transfera prisutan i dr.Alebić ako je na klinici ili se doktorica sa njime konzultira samo za stimulaciju?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Mislim da kod doktoricinih punkcija i transfera nije prisutan dr. A jer kad sam ja isla njene pacijentice su isle poslje njegovih a on je nastavljao s radom u ordinaciji

----------


## eva133

> Cure koje su do sada bile kod doktorice na postupku da li je kod punkcija i transfera prisutan i dr.Alebić ako je na klinici ili se doktorica sa njime konzultira samo za stimulaciju?


Doktor je bio prisutan na početku, dok se doktorica učila.
Sada više nije. Ona radi samostalno.

----------


## Strašna

> Doktor je bio prisutan na početku, dok se doktorica učila.
> Sada više nije. Ona radi samostalno.


Vraćaš me u život..... One me samo isplašiše....:D
Al ja ode kod nje pa kud puklo da puklo.....

----------


## Strašna

Destiny sve što si rekla - potpisujem!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Strašna, bitno je vjerovati doktoru, često je uz to potrebno "potrefiti" i pravi ciklus i na kraju će biti uspjeh. Moj zadnji postupak bio je u Vg, punkciju mi je radio doc koji je otprilike u MPO vodama kao i doktorica na VV-u, a transfer drugi isto tako mladi doktor. Ovog posljednjeg doduše nadgledao je i stariji doktor ali nije bilo puno razgovora tijekom transfera. Ali eto upravo su mi oni donijeli sreću, što i tebi želim. U konačnici, i ja sam zatrudnjela prvi put kod dr A na VV-u na početku njegovog samostalnog rada. Sretno!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala puno! A što se tiče doktorice vjerujem da znam šta radi...a sad vidjet cemo koliko je to istina  :Smile:  Živim za trenutak kad ću reći "To je moja doktorica! Bravo!!!" :D

----------


## frka

apsolutno se slazem da i novima treba dati sansu i da moraju nekako ispeci zanat, ali cinjenica je da je ovdje bilo preko nekoliko postova u kojima su cure spominjale da im doktorica nikako nije mogla pronaci folikule na uzv-u koje je dr.A nasao isti cas. e to mi je malo too much pa se ne bih pustila u njene ruke dok nema dr.A... mislim da se u Vg ovi novi imaju kome obratiti ako nesto ne stima, ali na VV-u se u odsudstvu dr.A doktorica NEMA kome obratiti ...

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, danas bila gore! Sve prošlo ok. Doktorica je zadovoljna. Danas sam počela s klomifenima, 5 dana po 2 tablete. I u ponedjeljak opet idem gore? Ide možda tko?

----------


## ruža82

Strašna - to bude IVF ili???

----------


## Strašna

Trebalo bi biti AIH, a sad vidjet ćemo kud će to dovest. MM sve ok, meni jajovodi prohodni... ali ovulacije nema.....(inace nema ni menge bez Duphastona)

----------


## beilana

moram napisat kak sam ja birala doktora, nazvala sam gore i rekla da bi se naručila za prvi pregled, pitala me kod kojeg čete, dr a ili dr L, pitala sam-koj je mlađi- dr.A, e onda ću kod njega, hehe. i nije mi žao, zbilja je ok
a ovo čekanje za postupak može se produžiti i na godinu i pol koliko evo mi čekamo, ak se nekaj s nalazima ili hormonima zakomplicira pa se čeka dok se to ne riješi. ja sam u pon zvala gore, naručena sam kod dr a 7.9. sve me zanima kaj će mi reči... nemogu dočekati jer smo toliko blizu postupka  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Joj tako je i meni bilo prije nego li sam krenula na Klomifene. Svaki put neke pretrage...i priča o inseminaciji a nikako doć. Al sve u svemu to kod mene nije dugo trajalo.

----------


## malena19

> Brzo će to....a nadam se da te nece alergija kočit. Pogotovo sad kad je postupak tako blizu 
> Držim fige da sve bude ok i da što prije postaneš trudnica


hvala na figama i lijepi zeljama..
i ja vama zelim da prvi bude dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> apsolutno se slazem da i novima treba dati sansu i da moraju nekako ispeci zanat, ali cinjenica je da je ovdje bilo preko nekoliko postova u kojima su cure spominjale da im doktorica nikako nije mogla pronaci folikule na uzv-u koje je dr.A nasao isti cas. e to mi je malo too much pa se ne bih pustila u njene ruke dok nema dr.A... mislim da se u Vg ovi novi imaju kome obratiti ako nesto ne stima, ali na VV-u se u odsudstvu dr.A doktorica NEMA kome obratiti ...


i ja se slazem da treba i novima dati sansu, ali nekako mi me strah da se na meni muci najvise zbog toga sto sljedeci stimulirani postupak moram cekati nekoliko mjeseci, a i ovo sto ti kazes... ako se nesto zakomplicira nema se kome obratiti... 

danas sam dobila i narucila se za petak pa cu vidjeti... zadnji put kad sam bila gore (19.6) sam vadila hormone i jos ne znam rezultate pa me mozda i zbog toga odbije, a ako je s time sve ok mislim biti iskrena sa njom i reci joj sto me muci... ne sumljam ja u njenu strucnost kod "standardnih" slucajeva, ali meni je i dr A i jedan privatnik rekao da ce kod mene stimulacija biti zeznuta pa cu vidjeti sto ona misli... mozda mi je yasmin smirio jajnike pa budu dobri i poslusni  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Trebalo bi biti AIH, a sad vidjet ćemo kud će to dovest. MM sve ok, meni jajovodi prohodni... ali ovulacije nema.....(inace nema ni menge bez Duphastona)


a kakvi su ti hormoni bili? ja imam neredovite... najduze je bilo 64dana, ali ipak dodje i bude ovulacija

----------


## Strašna

Meni je yasmin super djelovao..pa smo odmah prešli na Klomiće...sad ću u pon vidjeti reakciju na njih.

----------


## Strašna

> a kakvi su ti hormoni bili? ja imam neredovite... najduze je bilo 64dana, ali ipak dodje i bude ovulacija


Nalaz hormona je bio ok.....štitnjača u redu i sve... jedino je onaj odnos LH i FSH bio obrnut, a rečeno mi je da je to potvrda da se radi o PCOS. Točne ti rezultate sad ne znam jer mi je to sve ostalo u Zg kod doktorice...

----------


## malena19

> Nalaz hormona je bio ok.....štitnjača u redu i sve... jedino je onaj odnos LH i FSH bio obrnut, a rečeno mi je da je to potvrda da se radi o PCOS. Točne ti rezultate sad ne znam jer mi je to sve ostalo u Zg kod doktorice...


Ja sam vadila 3dc kod privatnika u 12 mjesecu i bio mi je FSH 4.7 (ref. 2.8 - 11.3), LH 3.5 (ref. 1.1 - 11.6), ali je Androstendion bio 17.5 (ref. 1.0-11.5) i taj Androstendion mi nijedan doktor nije komentirao, a vidjela sam da ga dosta cura niti ne vadi. vadila sam i prolaktin i TSH i testosteron i to je sve bilo super.

meni je dr A. rekao da i ja imam PCOS, ali neki fonotip D sto god to znacilo.  koliko sam skuzila ja nemam ciste i hormoni su ok, ali su jajnici malo povecani i zato su kao PCOS.
Meni nitko ranije nije rekao da imam PCOS i kad sam ga pitala zasto su to tek sad vidjeli, rekao je da sam ja atipican slucaj i da pregledava curu koja nema problema da ih ne bi opisao kao PCOS... ne znam.. vidjet cu upetak nove nalaze hormona i sto doc kaze...

----------


## Strašna

Ma joj draga moja, što god da bude, želim da i ti što prije budeš sretna  :Smile: 
Meni je rečeno da imam pravi školski primjer PCOS, ali dobro je dok me još neko zlo nije zahvatilo. Ne preostaje nam ništa nego truditi se i nadati...

----------


## Destiny child

Strašna nadam se da ćeš uspjeti i da će tvom čekanju brzo biti kraj. Najbitnije je da si sigurna u to, a koliko vidim jesi.  Mi smo trebali još u proljeće u postupak, ali htjeli smo si dati malo vremena da neopterećeno uživamo u ljetu prije nego krenemo u postupke. Možda sam luda što sam to odgodila, ali taj tren nisam bila psihički spremna za postupak i htjela sam malo odmora prije sljedeće stepenice u borbi s neplodnošću. I tako ja 3dc sljedeći mjesec krećem gore, pa ćemo vidjeti kada ćemo u postupak. U svakom slučaju indikacija je IVF, a s obzirom na poprilično loš novi nalaz MM vrlo lako bi mogao biti i ICSI.

----------


## malena19

> Ma joj draga moja, što god da bude, želim da i ti što prije budeš sretna 
> Meni je rečeno da imam pravi školski primjer PCOS, ali dobro je dok me još neko zlo nije zahvatilo. Ne preostaje nam ništa nego truditi se i nadati...


hvala....i ja tebi zelim malo srceko sto prije...

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna nadam se da ćeš uspjeti i da će tvom čekanju brzo biti kraj. Najbitnije je da si sigurna u to, a koliko vidim jesi.  Mi smo trebali još u proljeće u postupak, ali htjeli smo si dati malo vremena da neopterećeno uživamo u ljetu prije nego krenemo u postupke. Možda sam luda što sam to odgodila, ali taj tren nisam bila psihički spremna za postupak i htjela sam malo odmora prije sljedeće stepenice u borbi s neplodnošću. I tako ja 3dc sljedeći mjesec krećem gore, pa ćemo vidjeti kada ćemo u postupak. U svakom slučaju indikacija je IVF, a s obzirom na poprilično loš novi nalaz MM vrlo lako bi mogao biti i ICSI.


Bome sam sigurna...ali to obično svi budu prvi put...jer im se MPO pokaže kao prva izlazna točka...svijetla točka...a onda nedaj Bože nakon neuspjeha...svi već drugi put ulaze s manje nade... Ali kako god vjerujem da i za nas će doć ljepše vrijeme, i da ćemo se sve mi što prije dočekat svoj san. Sretno ti!

----------


## Tigrica84

> *Tigrice*, to je prekrasno od njega i naravno da će pomoći. Pušenje doista negativno utječe na plivače, tako da bravo za muža! Mm ti je inače svakodnevno pio onaj Bioastin i jako mu se popravio spermiogram, zapravo skroz na normalu. Znam još neke kojima je bio super, a opet nekima to ne pomaže, nego nešto drugo. Bitno je da radite na tome, a čini mi se da ste na super putu. 
> 
> Nemoj unaprijed brinuti o transferu. Idi lijepo korak po korak i slavi svaki mali uspjeh, a i mi ćemo s tobom!


da to i je problem kod mene sto sve unaprijed planiram, a znam da nesmijem.
al svejedno hvala ti puno na savjetu

----------


## Tigrica84

hey cure.Da li vi mislite da sam sama mozda trebala ici napraviti broiseve,da njih ne cekam da me posalju.Na papi sam imala upalu pa sam dobila terapiju koja traje 3 tjedna.da ,li mislite da cu mkorati preskociti cijeli mjesec radi toga?Ili ce me moci primit cim im javim za mengu koju bi trebala dobiti 29.8
Oprostite na smetnji
Ugodan dan

----------


## frka

Tigrice, mislim da ne mozes u postupak bez nalaza briseva... bar se prije nije moglo...

----------


## ValaMala

Napravi briseve svakako i to ne prvenstveno iz straha hoće li te pustiti bez njih u postupak, nego zbog odgovornosti prema  sebi, svojem tijelu i svojem malom djetetu koje može biti ugroženo ukoliko začneš a ne riješiš neki potencijalni problem.

----------


## Alcantra

u kojem razmaku bi trebalo ponoviti briseve? 
stair nalazi su iz 11/2010, trebam se javiti za novi postupak u 09/2011
da li znate hoće li dr. traži nove nalaze, da odem to napraviti prije kod svog ginekologa?
hvala i sretno svim trudilicama i trudnicama

----------


## ruža82

Evo moji brisevi su bili prošle godine rađeni u 10mjesecu, a sad mi je doktor rekao (jer sam ga pitala) da nek ih napravim da imam spremno za 9 mjesec

----------


## ValaMala

Večina dr. traži da budu ne stariji od 6 mjeseci, no mnogi puštaju da budu i do godinu dana. Međutim pisala si da je bila neka upala, što li, pa ako želiš biti sigurna da je sve ok, napravi ih. Koliko ti je prošlo od zadnjih briseva? Jesu li bili uredni?

----------


## Alcantra

Brisevi su bili u redu, nikad nisam imala problema sa upalama.
I ja ću onda napraviti, tako da budem spremna.

----------


## Strašna

Cure koje ste bile na klomićima, jeste imale kakve "nuspojave"? Osim što sam čas bjesna, čas nasmijana imam osjećaj kao da mi nešto krulji u donjem dijelu trbuha...... vjerovatno umišljam....

----------


## Tigrica84

> Napravi briseve svakako i to ne prvenstveno iz straha hoće li te pustiti bez njih u postupak, nego zbog odgovornosti prema  sebi, svojem tijelu i svojem malom djetetu koje može biti ugroženo ukoliko začneš a ne riješiš neki potencijalni problem.


E vids sad sam mozda zeznula ovaj mjesec tj jos ce proci jos jedan mjesec dok odem u postupak.Nisam znala da da ja mogu na svoju incijativu trazit briseve.A pogotovo kad sqam radila papu moja ginekologica je sam rela da je sve ok i da ce papa vjerovatno bila ok.

----------


## marincezg

> hey cure.Da li vi mislite da sam sama mozda trebala ici napraviti broiseve,da njih ne cekam da me posalju.Na papi sam imala upalu pa sam dobila terapiju koja traje 3 tjedna.da ,li mislite da cu mkorati preskociti cijeli mjesec radi toga?Ili ce me moci primit cim im javim za mengu koju bi trebala dobiti 29.8
> Oprostite na smetnji
> Ugodan dan


ako ti je ovo prvi postupak onda ce ti reci dr. A ili doktorica da moras napraviti to, i to i to....
ali ako nije prvi postup. a ti hoces sama na svoju ruku napraviti briseve, i vadjenje hormona samo odi i budi uporna......
sretno......

----------


## ValaMala

> Cure koje ste bile na klomićima, jeste imale kakve "nuspojave"? Osim što sam čas bjesna, čas nasmijana imam osjećaj kao da mi nešto krulji u donjem dijelu trbuha...... vjerovatno umišljam....


Ja sam bila LUUUUDA na klomićima. Ali to nije ništa kakva sam bila na gonalima, jaooo  :Smile: 
Ali sad sam dobra trudnica bez prohtijeva i promjena raspoloženja (samo sam emotivnija)

----------


## Strašna

Evo ja sam danas zadnju tabletu popila.... u pon idem gore, pa ćemo vidjet kakva je reakcija.....i jel uopće ikakva....

----------


## malena19

ja na kraju odustala od postupka ovaj mjesec... u petak bila gore i bas me alergija copila i kad je doktorica vidjela oci i cula kako kasljem ona je predlozila da odgodimo prije nego sam ju ja uspjela pitati dal bi to moglo smetati postupku i pitati da odgodimo... zbog potencijalnog postupka nisam pila nikakve tablete za alergiju i bas me je smetala...
Tako da cu izgleda ipak kod dr A, mada mi se cini da je i doktorica super i da alergija nije problem isla bi u postupak s njom... djelovala mi je jako strucno i objasnjavala iste stvari kao i dr A da ce meni trebati jako malo ljekova tako da mi je izgledalo kao da je dosta naucila i da zna sto radi..
sad jos 1 ciklus pijem yasmin pa idem gore 3dc...
sretno svim curama koje su u postupku...

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam se danas vratila odozgor. Gužva je bila velika, iako doktorica još uvijek radi sama. Nakon popijene ture Klomića, na lijevom jajniku imam dva veća (vodeća) folikula, a na desnom-jedan malo manji. S tim da je danas 9DC. U četvrtak idem opet, i sad me baš zanima šta će se izdogadjat. Ovo mi se čini da i nije tako loše. Samo da ih se ne stvori previše.
Ali sad me muči nešto drugo. Danas na 9 DC, debljina endometrija mi je 4,5mm, što je jako malo... Iako me doktorica utješila da će se vjerovatno "podebljat" do četvrtka, zanima me jel mogu ja učiniti šta po pitanju da "podebljam" endometrij? Mogu nešto jest? Pit? Jel netko zna šta bi u ovak kratkom roku bar malo pomoglo?
Zadnji put sam pravila profil prolaktina..i to mi je sad super...
Tako da sve u svemu....čini mi se da je danas bio dobar dan! (osim što sam ujutro zakasnila na bus.....pa sam ga do Gradiške ganjala:D)

----------


## laky

mozda ti daju estrofem od punkcije do ET ne brini znaju sta treba a ti ananas i cveklu :Smile:  a ja sam i andol

----------


## Strašna

Ma da? Ananas i cikla? Khm...zanimljivo....
A znači i taj estrofem može pomoć.....ajde makar nešto..rekoh da se nebi sad nešto iskompliciralo pa da zbog toga još moram čekat...

----------


## ValaMala

*Strašna*, svježi ananas i svježi sok od cikle, dakle ništa konzervirano niti kuhano, ukiseljeno... DM ti ima super sok od cikle u tetrapaku. I zašto bolje da ih nije previše. Neka ih bude što više, pa da ne moraš na inseminaciju nego direktno na IVF koji ima puno veću stopu uspješnosti!

----------


## Strašna

Ma da...krivo sam se izrazila....u principu rečeno je da ih nesmije bit previše za AIh, ali bi mi IVF bolje i odgovarao....što kažeš makar su malo bolji rezultati... Joooj napeta sam ko puška..sad nemogu dočekat četvrtak.

----------


## ValaMala

Pitaj doktoricu, možda se složi da idete na ivf, zašto ne i preskočite aih

----------


## Strašna

Razgovarale smo o tome....dogovorile smo ako se u četvrtak pojavi još, da prelazimo na IVF...a ako ostane ovo...kaze da ni to nije loše....dva veća vodeća folikula na lijevom i jedan na desnom, nešto malo manji.... pa bi u tom slučaju možda u subotu bila inseminacija. Al sad se do četvrtka može svašta izdogadjat, jel? Rano je još ilo šta prognozirat, al makar neka se nešto dogadja.
Jel mogu nestat i ovi folikuli što imam?  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

strašna neće oni nestati,ali mogu prestati rasti,ali to ti je jaaaako mala mogućnost..nisu svi tak loše sreće ko ja..
sretno...ja ti želim da se još koji folikulić pojavi,pa da odmah ideš na IVF..
sretno!!

----------


## Strašna

Jooj hvala puno!

----------


## Destiny child

> Jooj hvala puno!


Znači Strašna, ti si 21 d pila yasmin, pa 5 dana klomifen... to je za sada sve od terapije? U slučaju IVF-a da li dobivaš još neke ljekove?

----------


## Strašna

Da pila sam 21 dan yasmin, a onda 5 dana klomifen. Drugo ništa nisam uzimala. a iskreno da tui kažem, nemam ni pojma šta ću još dobit i da li ću išta. Prvi put sam u postupku pa baš i nisam sa svim upoznata.

----------


## Mury

Hej curke, evo mene opet na ovoj temi. Naime, bila sam pacijent dr. L i kada je on otišao ja sam od tada imala samo jedan postupak u CITO. E sada imam još 3 j.s. u CITU zamrznute, i pošto u njih ne poalžem nikakve nade nakon što ih potrošim bih se opet vratila na VV. Jel koja od vas bial pacijent dr. L i da je sada npr. kod dr. Alebića? Koja je procedura? Samo se javiti sestrama i reći im da i dalje želim nastaviti postupke na VV kod dr. Alebića ( imam sve svježe naalze briseva, papa..oni u kartonu imaju hrpu moje stare dokumentacije pa se nadam da me neće previše gnjaviti).

----------


## nety

> Ja sam bila LUUUUDA na klomićima. Ali to nije ništa kakva sam bila na gonalima, jaooo 
> Ali sad sam dobra trudnica bez prohtijeva i promjena raspoloženja (samo sam emotivnija)


ValaMala najbitnije u svem je da si trudnica  :Smile:  Nadam se da bebica fino napreduje

----------


## malena19

> Hej curke, evo mene opet na ovoj temi. Naime, bila sam pacijent dr. L i kada je on otišao ja sam od tada imala samo jedan postupak u CITO. E sada imam još 3 j.s. u CITU zamrznute, i pošto u njih ne poalžem nikakve nade nakon što ih potrošim bih se opet vratila na VV. Jel koja od vas bial pacijent dr. L i da je sada npr. kod dr. Alebića? Koja je procedura? Samo se javiti sestrama i reći im da i dalje želim nastaviti postupke na VV kod dr. Alebića ( imam sve svježe naalze briseva, papa..oni u kartonu imaju hrpu moje stare dokumentacije pa se nadam da me neće previše gnjaviti).


ja sam se nazvala gore u cetvrtom mjesecu i rekla da bi kod dr A. i sestra mi je rekla da dodjem 8dc. imala sam briseve i spermograme i hormone, a doktor mi je trazio da ponovim hormone 3dc (nisam imala sve, npr. AMH) i da odradimo savjetovanje. Kad sam ponovno dosla 3dc (sredina 6 mjeseca) rekli su da mogu u postupak, ali je bilo ljeto i GO pa smo prebacili na 8 mjesec.

sve u svemu samo nazoves i kazes da bi kod doktora i vjerujem da ces brzo biti u postupku. Sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

> ValaMala najbitnije u svem je da si trudnica  Nadam se da bebica fino napreduje


Potpisujem milijardu puta i želim isto svima vama. Pusa velika

----------


## Mury

*malena19*, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Arven

cure kao prvo zelim svima puno srece u vasoj a i svojoj borbi!! mi se trudimo godinu i pol i nista.. ja - PCOS, mm - tetrazoospermiu.. ginek mi je preporucio polikliniku VV, zvala sam al kazu da se narucuje utorkom i cetvrtkom, pa zar mora CEEEEKKKAAAAAT do utorka da bi zvala i narucila se? ili sam na krivi br zvala? Javila se sekretarica dr Colaka..

----------


## jo1974

definitivno krivi broj odi na prve stranice ove teme i tamo češ nači brojeve koliko ja znam zove se svaki dan od 13h do 14 h  ako se nije nešto promijenilo sretno ti bilo

----------


## Destiny child

> cure kao prvo zelim svima puno srece u vasoj a i svojoj borbi!! mi se trudimo godinu i pol i nista.. ja - PCOS, mm - tetrazoospermiu.. ginek mi je preporucio polikliniku VV, zvala sam al kazu da se narucuje utorkom i cetvrtkom, pa zar mora CEEEEKKKAAAAAT do utorka da bi zvala i narucila se? ili sam na krivi br zvala? Javila se sekretarica dr Colaka..


Nazovi ih 1.dan ciklusa tako da te naruče za pregled. Termin pregleda će ti biti ili 3. ili 8.dan ciklusa. Zovi između 13 i 14h, sestre broj 01/ 2353-907.  Prvi put su me naručili za pregled 8.dan ciklusa, sve ostale na 3.dan ciklusa.  
Dakle, nazovi 1.dan ciklusa. Ako ti 1. dan slučajno padne za vikend, nazovi ih u ponedjeljak i samo reci da bi se naručila na pregled i reci kada ti je bio 1.dan.

----------


## kitty

Arven, dobrodošla!

kao što su ti cure već rekle, na prvoj stranici ove teme imaš brojeve na koje se naručuje za pregled kod ginekologa (dr Alebić, dr Jukić), to trebaš prvo obaviti a onda će ti on dalje preporučiti koje još pretrage treba obaviti i muža će vjerojatno tražiti da ponovi spermiogram i obavi pregled androloga (to su ti dr Čolak i dr Peroš). na telefone na ginekologiji se zove od 13 do 14 sati ali moraš biti jako uporna jer je u to vrijeme non stop zauzeto  :Cekam:

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje rode, ja se danas vratila s VV. Danas ću dobit štopericu, a u subotu je inseminacija. To su najnovije vijesti.......

----------


## Strašna

I naravno, opet imam pitanje za vas koje ste to prosle. I to jedno jako glupo pitanje.... Koliko je potrebno dana apstinencije prije uzimanja muževe sperme za inseminaciju. Naime, muž radi na terenu i tjedan dana nismo imali odnos......Dakle, apstinira već duže vrijeme. A ja sam negdje načula da treba bit 3 dana. E sad......kad bude inseminacija bit ce puno dana.... jel bolje da ostavimo tako.... ili da to riješimo danas, pa će onda bit manje od 2 dana.

----------


## kitty

mislim da je bolje da to riješite danas  :Grin:

----------


## Strašna

> mislim da je bolje da to riješite danas


A jbm mu..ja bas mislila da ne...pa nek si biraju.....valjda ce nesto izabrat...bar ce bit materijala :D (ak ne pokrepaju)

----------


## Arven

hvala vam cure, bas ste brze u odgovorima.. zvat cu sutra a sutra mi je 7.d.c. al nema veze valjda ce me htjet narucitionda  za sljedeci ciklus jel?
a recite mi kako rjesavate posao, , trazite slobodno tak cesto i puste vas? ja radim u skoli pa mi je to malo bed.. a i ne znam sta bi rekla.. kad kazem ravnatelju razlog on ce to sigurno pricati okolo a ne bi htjela da svi znaju.. joooooooooooj..muko moja!

----------


## Strašna

Ja ne radim....tako da hvala Bogu, mogu kad god treba....

----------


## Arven

cure ja zovem al samo mi tuli tu,tu,tu.. znaci zauzeto?! pa koooma.. jeste ih vi dobili prvi dan zvanja ili nakon koliko?

----------


## kitty

budi uporna, samo zovi, sretno!

----------


## Destiny child

> hvala vam cure, bas ste brze u odgovorima.. zvat cu sutra a sutra mi je 7.d.c. al nema veze valjda ce me htjet narucitionda  za sljedeci ciklus jel?
> a recite mi kako rjesavate posao, , trazite slobodno tak cesto i puste vas? ja radim u skoli pa mi je to malo bed.. a i ne znam sta bi rekla.. kad kazem ravnatelju razlog on ce to sigurno pricati okolo a ne bi htjela da svi znaju.. joooooooooooj..muko moja!


Ja sam svojima na poslu rekla o čemu se radi, pa nek mi daju i nogu ako hoće. Nisu ni prvi ni zadnji kod kojih ću raditi ako me nogiraju ili mi budu pravili problema. Možda neću imati para za Maribor odmah ako zatreba, ali znam da ću se već nekako snaći. Ne podnosim uopće pomisao da bi netko za koga radim i kome donosim zaradu trebao određivati tijek mog života jer niti ja ne određujem njegov.
Postavila sam si u glavi sustav vrijednosti prema kojem je prvo moja obitelj i ja, a onda posao jer sam na prošlom poslu doživjela da su me šutnuli bez imalo grižnje savjesti kada im više nisam trebala odnosno kada sam pokazala naznaku da radim na ostvarenju trudnoće. 
Inače ovi su moju odluku dosta dobro prihvatili, puni su razumijevanja- zasad, a  vidjet ćemo kada krenu izostanci ili se kojim čudom dogodi trudnoća.

----------


## Sezen

i mene je isto mučilo,za početak nemoj ništa govoriti,za 1.pregled ćeš trebati čekati jer ti pregledi idu iza 10 ujutro pa dok ima pacijentica,

a za dalje ako si iz ZG-a kao ja zamoli dr.A da te prvu proziva već u pola 8 na folikulometriji,a u školi najavi kašnjenje, a od punkcije do 

bete najbolje koristi bolovanje,plaćeno je 100%...nadam se da ćeš uspjeti iz 1.pokušaja pa nećeš trebati nikome ništa objašnjavati....ja sam nedavno 

tražila premještaj u poslovnicu koja radi dvije smjene(da se mogu đorat za smjenu sa kolegama) i naišla sam na razumijevanje,srećom ima razumnih ljudi!

----------


## Arven

meni nije problem da mi ne bi dali slobodno, ravnatelj je dobar i daje svakome slobodno i bolovanje kad netko treba..  nego znam da ce pricat drugima sto posto.. to mi je koma..ne bi htjela da cijeli grad i selo da pricaju..a kak vidim morat cu reci na poslu, dosta se izostaje.. a prije inseminacije na folikulometrije moram ici bas u Zg ili mi to moze radit ginek ovdje?

----------


## Arven

a nisam iz ZG imam 2 sata voznje do tamo nazalost..sad za HSG cu nest izmisliti.. a poslije cu izgleda morat reci..da bar mogu ovdje na folikulometrije pa njima u ZG samo prenesem koliki su..

----------


## Arven

e da, za prvi pregled i konzultacije pise da se ide poslije 11h a zanima me do koliko sati se prima? dal se moze doci u 13, 14h?

----------


## anddu

Cure vrijeme je da nakon najnovijih izjava Milinovića još jednom pokažemo da nismo ovce. A za ovo zaista ne treba puno vremena (ja sam svoje pismo napisala za 10 minuta), a sve nas se tiče. Pokrenimo se i tražimo Milinovićevu javnu ispriku za protekle dvije godine, detalji na linku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku!

----------


## Strašna

Danas prošla moja prva inseminacija... 3 folikula na desnom jajniku na kraju... e sad...čekam.....

----------


## Destiny child

> Danas prošla moja prva inseminacija... 3 folikula na desnom jajniku na kraju... e sad...čekam.....


Držim palčeve da uspije. Što je sljedeći korak?

----------


## Strašna

Hvala! Slijedeci korak je za 14 dana vadjenje bete.....pa kak bude....

----------


## Arven

sretno strasna, od srca ti zelim pozitivnu betu!!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala puno!.....

----------


## Strašna

Na trenutke imam navalu vrućine...to mi se prije nije dogadjalo. Baš imam feeling da mi temepratura s vremena na vrijeme poraste...
Jel to poslijedica ovulacije? utrogestana? do kad ce to trajat?
Danas mi je 2 dan nakon inseminacije.

----------


## Arven

strasna ne mogu ti odgovoriti nemam iskustva s tim,jos.. a reci mi isla si u zg na folikulometrije? nisi to mogla kod svog gin.? Dobila sam danas sestru na VV.. i moram zvat kak ste mi i rekle 1.d.c.

----------


## Arven

eh da, ja sam od klomifena imala napade vrucine pa mozda ti je od tableta..

----------


## Strašna

> strasna ne mogu ti odgovoriti nemam iskustva s tim,jos.. a reci mi isla si u zg na folikulometrije? nisi to mogla kod svog gin.? Dobila sam danas sestru na VV.. i moram zvat kak ste mi i rekle 1.d.c.


Da, išla sam u Zg na folikulometrije...nisam upoznata s tim da li se može u svom gradu. Meni nitko nije predložio, a i ovako mi je bilo ok. Nekako sam se sigurnije osjećala. Jedino me put malo izmorio, al ajde nekako...imala sam dobru autobusnu liniju.

----------


## ValaMala

Strasna, ja sam od klomifena imala prave valunge, tj. te napade vrucine i kad sam to rekla dr. Alebicu rekao je da je to cesta nuspojava kod te terapije.

----------


## Strašna

Znači klomifen........ Ma znala sam da je nešto..... Sad stalno osluškujem tijelo....  :Smile:

----------


## dubyaki

pozdrav svima...
nova sam u cijeloj priči MPO-a i došla sam saslušati vaše savjete i iskustva. Priča ide tako da smo muž i ja pokušavali godinu dana, ništa se nije događalo, ja za svoje PCOS znam od prije, a naknadno smo saznali i da dragi ima terato. Moja ginekologica nas je uputila na VV. Ja od nalaza imam PAPU, ogtt, spolne hormone. MM ide kod androloga 14.9. vjerojatno odmah spermiogram, hormoni. U svoj ovoj panici i tuzi ne znam jesmo li uopće dobro krenuli. Kako ide redoslijed pregleda tamo? Tko ide prvi, kako se uskladimo? kad on obavi androloga, ja idem tamo ginekologu? izgubljeni smo...   :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

hej draga, kao prvo zelim ti puno srece i da uskoro budes mama male mrve u trbuhu!

Super sto vec imas neke nalaze, trebat ce ti os ponesto, no to ces sve saznati polako. Dakle za sada ti je bitno da dogovoris termin kod dr na VV. Posto ti je pvi, to ce biti vjerojatno iza 10 a i nacekat ces se. Na tom pregledu ce dr uzeti sve tvoje podatke i nalaze koje vec imas i pregledati te. Takoder ce ti dati popis svih pretraga koje jos trebas napraviti. To su izmedu ostalog i svi cervikalni brisevi, evetualno pretraga prohodnosti jaovoda (hsg) ako ste kandidati za ineminaciju, te pregled krvi na hepatitise, hiv, itd. Morat ces donijeti i vjencani list i ostalo ce ti dr reci. Mozda ce te traziti i da dodes izmedu 3 i 5 dana ciklusa da napravis spolne hormone, premda vec imas. Takoder ces dogovoriti termin za psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje koje cete isto obaviti gore.   

Tada kad ste gore, tvoj muz neka se na onom gore salteru (sve je na 2.katu) dogovori za termin kod androloga i tako cete sve obavljati usporedo. Samo polako, korak po korak i nemoj biti izgubljena. Zato smo mi tu za tebe, za podrsku i savjet.  :Smile:

----------


## dubyaki

hvala ti puno...trebat će nam vremena da pohvatamo proceduru i terminologiju i da se uskladimo...sigurno ću imat još pitanja i dilema...a budući ste sve tu tak drage i voljne pomoć, javit ću vam se sigurno....

----------


## beilana

*dubyaki* ako si naručila TM kod androloga, onda naruči sebe kod gin, prvi put te naručuju na 8dc, tak da slijedeći put kad se naručiš kod gina ima i tm nalaze, a i ti ako ćeš vadit hormone, što mislim da hočeš iako imaš već, naravno ako nisu novi.
mi smo sutra na vv, nadam se nekakvom dogovoru između nas i dr.A, jer me ovih godina i pol na vv-u zbilja dotukla. nemam snage više čekati

----------


## ruža82

Beilana, ako sam dobro shvatila- pisala si o dogovoru s dr. A??? pa zar nije još na godišnjem???

----------


## Šiškica

i ja sam skužila da se vraća 12.9.  nakon Brijuna..

----------


## beilana

ne curke, on vam od 5.9.radi.
naručila sam se kod njega oko 24.8., il čak dan dva prije, ne znam, uglavnom ponedjeljak kad je doktorica počela radit, pitala me sestra kod koga sam, kažem kod dr.A, ok dođite 7.9.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam u subotu išla kod doktorice i vidjela sam doktora gore...iako je bilo govora da je na godišnjem do 12.9.

----------


## Arven

> pozdrav svima...
> nova sam u cijeloj priči MPO-a i došla sam saslušati vaše savjete i iskustva. Priča ide tako da smo muž i ja pokušavali godinu dana, ništa se nije događalo, ja za svoje PCOS znam od prije, a naknadno smo saznali i da dragi ima terato. Moja ginekologica nas je uputila na VV. Ja od nalaza imam PAPU, ogtt, spolne hormone. MM ide kod androloga 14.9. vjerojatno odmah spermiogram, hormoni. U svoj ovoj panici i tuzi ne znam jesmo li uopće dobro krenuli. Kako ide redoslijed pregleda tamo? Tko ide prvi, kako se uskladimo? kad on obavi androloga, ja idem tamo ginekologu? izgubljeni smo...


  hej ja isto imam PCOS a mm ima teratozoospermiu..  htjela sam rijesiti ovaj tjedan HSG ali ginek mi na godisnjem a VV cu zvat krajem 9.mj. kad mi bude 1.d.c. 
I sad vidim na po forumima da bi trebala prije HSG-a napravaiti briseve moji su stari 10.mj. 
Cure a nalazi hormona su mi iz 2007.g. morat cu to ponoviti?

----------


## Arven

cure sorry sad vidim da ste pisale da se moraju hormoni ponovo raditi, pa ja cu poluuuuudit koliko toga ima!!

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam imala sve nalaze prije povadjene...hormone, briseve i sve....i ne tako stare nalaze...cak i muz spermiogram, radjen mjesec dana prije VV. Kad sam došla gore, doktorica je to sve lijepo pregledala i poslala nas sve ispočetka...  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Arven, oprosti nisam pratila jesi gdje pisala kakvi su ti nalazi hormona  i koliko su uopće stari. Ako si ih radila ove kalendarske godine, ne  vjerujem da ćeš morati raditi nove nalaze. Ja nisam na VV (kad sam ja  išla, bila su nemoguća čekanja pa mi je bilo brže otići kod Reša u  Ljubljanu i vratit se u Zagreb na vrijeme na posao, ali to je bilo pred  par godina), ali sam bila u dosta klinika i prolazili su mi stariji  nalazi, jedino kad je neki kritičan, onda te traže da ponoviš. Ako znaš  da je neki kritičan (a mogao bi biti zbog PCOS), onda ponovi.

Što se tiče  folikulometrije, mislim da s mojim stažem mogu reći da je važno tko ti  radi folikulometriju. Ja bih samo iznimno išla kod neMPO-ovca. Mislim,  nije problem ako odeš u CITO, a liječiš se u Zagrebu, ili kod nekoga tko  je prije radio u MPO vodama, a sad ima privatnu ordinaciju, "običnu",  al ako nije u tom svemiru, ne bih imala povjerenja.

Što se posla  tiče, kako god odlučiš nije strašno, al možda možeš prvi postupak  prešutiti, odnosno ne objašnjavati medicinske razloge zbog kojih moraš  izostati.

Sretno!!!

----------


## Jelena

> Ja sam imala sve nalaze prije povadjene...hormone, briseve i sve....i ne tako stare nalaze...cak i muz spermiogram, radjen mjesec dana prije VV. Kad sam došla gore, doktorica je to sve lijepo pregledala i poslala nas sve ispočetka...


Sori, postale smo istovremeno. Tvoja info je friška i treba igrat prema pravilima igre, al mi je to totalno besmisleno, pa to nitko ne traži. To je samo trošak. Bolje da nam daju dovoljno lijekova za stimulaciju, i na vrijeme, nego da tu curi lova. Mene u 4 države, uključujući i RH nisu tražili hormone od jučer, samo sam u Austriji ponavljala TSH, jer mu se činio sumnjiv, al se pokazalo isto.

----------


## Jelena

Mislim, u MB koji je najuspješniji u regiji daš nalaze i onda te uzmu za godinu dana u postupak. Ne dolaziš s novim nalazima. Samo ako je neki kritičan.

----------


## Strašna

Tako je Jelena, i ja mislim da je to glupost...ali eto...tako je meni bilo...iako napominjem nisam imala nekih većih problema...imam PCOS....ali ostalo sve mi je ok...i brisevi ok...i muzev spermiogram ok....Nemam problema sa stitnjacom, niti sa secerom..nekad davno sam imala povisen prolaktin pa sam joj to spomenula i to je bilo u redu da sam prekontrolirala (sad je ok).....
Iako moram priznat da sve to skupa nisam dugo čekala....kroz 3 mj mi je sve bilo riješeno (čak i ono savjetovanje i HSG) i krenula sam u svoj prvi postupak. Ja sam mislil da ce to puuuno duze trajat.

----------


## dubyaki

> Ja sam imala sve nalaze prije povadjene...hormone, briseve i sve....i ne tako stare nalaze...cak i muz spermiogram, radjen mjesec dana prije VV. Kad sam došla gore, doktorica je to sve lijepo pregledala i poslala nas sve ispočetka...



krasno...znači mogu očekivati da, iako imam nalaze sve od ove godine, će me poslati opet sve to ispočetka vaditi, čekat, plaćati, ciljati dane ciklusa....
no dobro...nitko nije rekao da će bit lako...ali da se bar ne gubi vrijeme na ovakve bedastoće.  :/

----------


## Arven

3 mjeseca ajme meni meni je i to puno..tak mi zao sto nisam ranije s tim krenula.. ja sam hormone radila 2006 ili 2007. jer sam vec onda imala duge cikluse pa sam isla provjeriti homone i stitnjacu, stitnjaca je u redu, a iz hormona se vidi PCOS..  brisevi su prije 10.mj. rađeni tak da cu i to morati.. a bili su u redu..
joj strasna zelim ti  da vam uspije od prve!!
a kakva je situacije kod tebe jelena?

----------


## Strašna

Cuj, mene je moja doktorica zavlačila unazad5-6, pa bi se čak usudila rec i vise godina.....te ove tablete, te one......te probajte promjenit tablete...te skinite se sa svih tableta...te smanjite kile itd........ i onda kad sam pukla a i ozbiljno željela radit na bebi...krenula sam dalje. Tako da po pričama drugih cura, mislila sam da ću čekat i duže.
Hvala na lijepim željama....i jatebi želim da što prije  :Heart:  zakuca!!!

----------


## frka

na VV-u se oduvijek (koliko sam citala i prije samog odlaska) prihvacaju iskljucivo njihovi nalazi. i mi smo imali spermiogram star mjesec dana (nalaz normozoo) i hormone od prije 3 mjeseca pa smo svejedno sve ponavljali...

----------


## Kadauna

možda dr. Alebić i ne ide na Brijune, onu lakrdiju od kongresa što se tiče humane reprodukcije, to će Milinović ionako samo iskoristiti za promociju sebe, svog genijalnog zakona i fenomenalnih rezultata u medicinskoj oplodnji.

----------


## goodwitch

frendica danas zvala-1.d.c. da se naruči za dr.A ,pa su joj rekli da ga nema prije ponedjeljka,ali ako hoće doći 3. d.c. kak je i trebala da će ju doktorica pogledati bez problema...obzirom da još ne ide u postupak nego je tek obavila sve kaj je trebala ,pa u biti ide na dogovor šta i kako dalje zapisali ju za ponedjeljak...

----------


## RuzicaSB

> na VV-u se oduvijek (koliko sam citala i prije samog odlaska) prihvacaju iskljucivo njihovi nalazi. i mi smo imali spermiogram star mjesec dana (nalaz normozoo) i hormone od prije 3 mjeseca pa smo svejedno sve ponavljali...


Nalaz spermiograma traze iskljucivo sa VV ali ne bez razloga, kod njih je bas ono najdetaljniji, ostalo ne, hormone ako imas svjezi nalaz priznaju kao i ostalo.Meni nisu nikad trazili da ponovim hormone kod njih, osim naravno ako vadim E2 tijekom postupka ali to je drugi par rukava.Bar je tako bilo u "moje vrijeme"  :Smile:

----------


## frka

a ja sam kod dr A morala ponoviti hormone...

----------


## Strašna

I ja kod doktorice. A to i nije bilo tak davno...unazad 2 mj... Tako da potpisujem tvoju izjavu od maloprije.....

----------


## Jelena

> ja sam hormone radila 2006 ili 2007. ...
> a kakva je situacije kod tebe jelena?


Joj, ja mislim da bi nalazi 5 godina stari bili svuda prestari, a i sama bih bila pomalo znatiželjna kako idu LH i FSH.

Kod mene situacija... To je duga priča... Vidiš iz potpisa da smo maratonci  :Smile:  Sve smo dalje od MPO-a. Premišljamo se, ali trenutno ništa ne vrtimo. Bili smo u travnju/svibnju na zadnjem postupku.

----------


## Arven

da jelena, pa bas cu pitati gineka sutra da li da radim hormone i briseve ponovo..

----------


## pirica

> na VV-u se oduvijek (koliko sam citala i prije samog odlaska) prihvacaju iskljucivo njihovi nalazi. i mi smo imali spermiogram star mjesec dana (nalaz normozoo) i hormone od prije 3 mjeseca pa smo svejedno sve ponavljali...


meni su sad prihvatili sve iz petrove, ali to može imat i veze s tim što sam ja "stara" pacijentica

----------


## marcelina

> meni su sad prihvatili sve iz petrove, ali to može imat i veze s tim što sam ja "stara" pacijentica


A ne bih izdrzala da ne nalijepim svoj komentar na ovo. Prema mom iskustvu sa VV, tamo ne vrijede ista pravila za svih. Dakle, kako kome ili
vec prema tome kakve je tko "srece"  :Cool: . Ja sam upala medju one "nesretne" i uvijek su mi trazili sve novo i sve iznova iako sam njihov pacijent skoro
15 godina (doduse na drugom odjelu).

----------


## Arven

cure evo samo da javim, na HSG nejdem ovaj tj.nego sljedeci cuklus.. danas mi je vec 12.d.c. tako de je kasno..

----------


## sandra100

> A ne bih izdrzala da ne nalijepim svoj komentar na ovo. Prema mom iskustvu sa VV, tamo ne vrijede ista pravila za svih. Dakle, kako kome ili
> vec prema tome kakve je tko "srece" . Ja sam upala medju one "nesretne" i uvijek su mi trazili sve novo i sve iznova iako sam njihov pacijent skoro
> 15 godina (doduse na drugom odjelu).


Ja sam onda upala među one "sretne" jer nalazi s kojima bi došla su bili dovoljni, a radi se o papi i brisevima, nikad nisam trebala donjeti nalaze hormona. Bili smo u postupku 2007. uz ovo nabrojano smo još morali napraviti spermiogram kod njih, te krvnu grupu, RH faktor, hiv, sifilis itd. Kad smo se 2010. vratili po smrzliće također sam došla s nalazima pape i brisevima i to je bilo to. Postupak sa smrzlićima u dva navrata nije uspio, te smo u 6. mj. krenuli u stimulirani s nalazima iz 2010.g., a spermiogram nismo ni radili.

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke.Evo i mene da se malo javim nakon duzeg vremena.Ja sam trabala zvati gore kad dobijem da se narucim kod Alebica i ja eto dobila 30.8.zvala cijelo vrijeme od 13-14h a niko se nije javljao.I ja nebudi ljena zvala drugi dan ujutro,javila se sestra i rekla da se A. vraca 5.9. i naravno bila sam luda jer ce mi propast ovaj mjesec.
Al eto zvala ja 6.9 i dobila doktora. rekla mu kako stoje stvari i reko je da nazovem onda za mj dana.
samo sad imam jedno pitanje.Ja sam prije par dana zavrsila sa terapijom koja je trajala 3tjedna jer sam imala upalu na papi i to sam mu rekla.Trebala bi napravit briseve i papu.Koliko se ti nalazi briseva ceka(narucena sam kod svoje gincke tek 21.9. za napraviti ih) da li mislite da mogu krenuti u postpupak tj da li mogu doci na 3dc kod A. i bez jos gotvih nalaza?Jer koliko se sjecam taj dan je pregled pa tek zapravo kreces s postupkom 21dc-zar ne?
Sorrite ako sam vas zbinula
Ugodan dan

----------


## RuzicaSB

Kod nas u Brodu se nalaz briseva ceka tjedan dana a Papa duze.Mozda da Papu napravis privatno da ti nalaz bude brze gotov a briseve na uputnicu?

----------


## king

Ja sam briseve i papu čekala 3 tjedna.
a 3dc dolaziš na pregled i taj dan počinješ s terapijom, ako dobivaš gonal ili menopure.
Ne znam za druge terapije.

----------


## ruža82

Briseve i papu sam radila pred mjesec dana, oboji nalazi su bili gotovi za tjedan dana. s  tim da se papa plača nekih 120 kunića

----------


## kitty

gdje si to radila papu pa si morala platit? negdje privatno ili...? ja nikad u životu nisam platila papa test.

----------


## ruža82

da, privatno.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*ruza82* to stvarno nije puno love ako je privatno.Jel to cijena samo za papu ili i za briseve?I ako nije tajna gdje si to radila?

----------


## Šiškica

Brisevi dođu oko 600kn privatno i budu gotovi za koja 4 dana.. a papa bude gotov za dva  - tri (tako je bar kod nekih dr. -a)

----------


## ruža82

Neznalica ja, ali kako plačam papu 120kn, a briseve ništa???
RužicaSB imaš PP

----------


## ValaMala

Nemoguce je sve briseve dobiti za tako kratko vrijeme, jer se neke kulture uzgajaju vise dana. Kako bi se dobilo rezultate svih briseva portebo je 10ak dana. Klamidiji treba najduze, tu se ne adi o pivatniku ili socijalnom

----------


## kitty

za klamidiju ovisi kojom metodom ju određuju. postoji direktna imunofluorescencija (to onda traje duže) i PCR metoda (to traje kraće - cca 2 dana). većina laboratorija, koliko ja znam radi ovu prvu metodu, ako griješim ispravite me  :Smile:  ja sam PCR radila na klinici Fran Mihaljević, ta metoda bi trebala biti pouzdanija, ali sam isto čekala nalaze nekih 10-ak dana, vjerojatno radi svih ostalih beštija koje se duže čekaju.

----------


## Tigrica84

ja sad imam informaciju da se mogu odnjest brisevi na zvijezu i da tamo budo gotovi nagde za 4-5dana
pa cu probati tako.
hvala vam svima na savjetima.

----------


## ValaMala

Mislis tao ona Mirogojska, Rocafellerova, tamo? Ja uvijek nosim tami i uvijek su mi gotovi za 10 dana.

----------


## Tigrica84

> Mislis tao ona Mirogojska, Rocafellerova, tamo? Ja uvijek nosim tami i uvijek su mi gotovi za 10 dana.


da.U svakom slucaju je tamo valjda brze.prosle godine kad sam ja nosila u petrovu trajalo je 14dana

----------


## ValaMala

Haha, sad vidim koje bedastoce pisem kao neki retardinjo, sori cure na greskama, pisem s mobitela mog dragog, masnim rukama od kreme na plazi. Uzivao jos 2 dana, a uziva i trbuscic. Pusa svima od nas. Nama slijede brisevi i papa sljedeci tjedan, nadam se da su ubrzali s rezultatima kako pisete. Kod mog ginekologa to ide tako da mi on ujutro napravi briseve, a ja ih sama nosim gore.

----------


## Tigrica84

> Haha, sad vidim koje bedastoce pisem kao neki retardinjo, sori cure na greskama, pisem s mobitela mog dragog, masnim rukama od kreme na plazi. Uzivao jos 2 dana, a uziva i trbuscic. Pusa svima od nas. Nama slijede brisevi i papa sljedeci tjedan, nadam se da su ubrzali s rezultatima kako pisete. Kod mog ginekologa to ide tako da mi on ujutro napravi briseve, a ja ih sama nosim gore.


tako sam i ja bila nosila sam.
i ja se iskreno nadam da ce se sve relativno brzo odviti.

----------


## Šiškica

Meni su brisevi u Mirogojskoj bili gotovi za tjedan dana ( i oni se ništa ne plaćaju) moraš ih sam odnijeti..
U Petrovoj su mi bili rekli za tri tjedna nalaz a u Vinogradskoj za tjedan..
Ovo što sam napisala s cijenom od 600 kn je privatni lab. kod Kvatrića i nalaz je bio za 4 dana gotov.

----------


## Tigrica84

da tako sam si i misila.Daj mi samo reci di to tocno u mirogojskoj?Jer sam bila u nekoj ustanovi tamo na predavanju za sanitarnu,tj svakih 4god.jel ta zgrada na cosku ima neki mali kafic,na vise katova je ?

----------


## beilana

meni su brisevi bili gotovi za 5 dana, a papa za 3 dana, tj bojanje pape je petkom, ja sam odmah popodne dobila rezultat. sve ovisi o metodama kojim rade, i koliko su zatrpani, i jesu li se svi vratili s godišnjeg pa radi cijela ekipa

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje ja sam "izgorila od znatiželje" i danas 9 dan od inseminacije napravila test koji je naravno negativan..... Mislite li da ima nade da ipak na 14 dan bude poz? Jer znam i sama da je ovo zaista pre pre rano.....

----------


## eva133

Strašna, prerano ti je za test. Znam da je teško, ali strpi se još malo.

----------


## Strašna

Pa svjesno sam to napravila...al eto...
U petak idem vadit betu...
Za koliko taj nalaz bude gotov?

----------


## eva133

Strašna, krv se vadi od 7-9, a nalaz će ti biti gotov isti dan, ali im moraš to naglasiti, tj. reći da trebaš taj dan javiti doktoru rezultat.
Nije nikada bilo problema.

Cure, ja sam ipak sutra gore. Upravo se čula s doktorom. Baš mi se i menga potrefila.

----------


## Tigrica84

> Pa svjesno sam to napravila...al eto...
> U petak idem vadit betu...
> Za koliko taj nalaz bude gotov?


hej.Kako sam oplodnju obavila na VV tamo sam i vadila betu negdje oko 7ujutro negedje oko pol 13 dodes nazad u bolnicu da ti kaze rezultate.S tim da sam ja isla vadit krv bezveze jer sam dobila mengu par dana prije vadenja bete,al eto tako da znas.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure......kod nas u PŽ ću vadit...tako da cu kako je i eva rekla, naglasit da moram javit taj dan doktoru...

----------


## Tigrica84

> Hvala cure......kod nas u PŽ ću vadit...tako da cu kako je i eva rekla, naglasit da moram javit taj dan doktoru...


daj mi reci jel osjecas kakve promjene da li osjecas da ces dobti ili?Da li se pazis jel odmaras vise nego inace?

----------


## Strašna

Pa nekako se osjećam drukčije, više ni sama ne znam jesam li to umislila....jako često me ledja bole...a i u zadnje vrijeme sam kao napuhnuta dolje...prije su bili više kao grčevi. Mislim da mi je još rano za mengu. I dosta imam potrebu za jelom....al to sve može biti od Utrogestana koje stavljam 3 puta dnevno. Nisam pametna više.

----------


## Tigrica84

> Pa nekako se osjećam drukčije, više ni sama ne znam jesam li to umislila....jako često me ledja bole...a i u zadnje vrijeme sam kao napuhnuta dolje...prije su bili više kao grčevi. Mislim da mi je još rano za mengu. I dosta imam potrebu za jelom....al to sve može biti od Utrogestana koje stavljam 3 puta dnevno. Nisam pametna više.


da to mi je sve poznato.jednio je rezlika kaj sam ja dobila mengu jedno 3dana prije i znala sam da je to to al dr A je reko da uzim utrogestan na usta al svejedno nije pomoglo tako da...
al vjerujem da ce kod tebe biti sve ok.
a koliko su ti ih vratili?

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam ti imala AIH. U subotu-naravno ne ovu, nego prošlu.
I još sam primjetila da ćešće mokrim, a i mokraća je intenzivnijeg mirisa...što isto može bit posljedica utrića.

----------


## Tigrica84

da to mi je sve poznato.jednio je rezlika kaj sam ja dobila mengu jedno 3dana prije i znala sam da je to to al dr A je reko da uzim utrogestan na usta al svejedno nije pomoglo tako da...
al vjerujem da ce kod tebe biti sve ok.
a koliko su ti ih vratili?

----------


## Tigrica84

da
jel semo mozemo neko brze dopisivati?Jel znas kako to funkcionira naravno ako zelis

----------


## Tigrica84

e da ja sam ivf postupak

----------


## Strašna

Imaš pm.

----------


## eva133

Samo da javim da sam u postupku.
Na polu stimuliranom sam, klomifeni i onda ćemo vidjeti koliko injekcijica.
Baš sam happy :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Ajde de...baš mi je drago...red je da se ovaj put i "prilijepi" :D

----------


## eva133

Strašna, nadam se i vjerujem da hoće.

----------


## martuška

prvi puta sam ovdje,pozdrav veliki  !
Prije 8dana sam imala embriotransfer nakon prvog ivf postupka,ležala sam 3 dana, a onda laganini po kući.Ne znam bih li izasla iz kuce i otišla malo negdje?

----------


## Arven

martuška dobrodosla.. ne znam ti odg. jer nisam u postupku, jos..al cure ce ti odg..one znaju..
drage moje koje ste u postupku puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno   puuuuuuuuuuuno srece vam zelim da vam uspije ovaj put!!!!!!

----------


## andiko

> prvi puta sam ovdje,pozdrav veliki !
> Prije 8dana sam imala embriotransfer nakon prvog ivf postupka,ležala sam 3 dana, a onda laganini po kući.Ne znam bih li izasla iz kuce i otišla malo negdje?


Naravno. Samo uživaj, radi sve što ti paše..bez prevelikog naprezanja. Sretno!

----------


## MALECKA

Hej houuu samo da javim da sljedeći ciklus krećemo u nove pobjede/postupak. 
U srijedu sam bila kod dr. A, dobila Logest tablete i krećemo na IVF/ICSI  :Smile:  
Punooo sreće svim trudilicama, budućim mamama i čekalicama koje čega!  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Samo da javim da sam u postupku.
> Na polu stimuliranom sam, klomifeni i onda ćemo vidjeti koliko injekcijica.
> Baš sam happy



*eva133,* -sretno ti! Držim fige do neba!!!

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje.....moja beta je 0...dakle....ništa od ovaj put. Zvala sam doktoricu ali je nema pa sam pričala s dr Alebićem. Nemoram ni ponavljat betu u pon. Jedino što me zabrinulo je to što kad sam ga pitala kad mogu razgovarat s doktoricom za dalje..rekao je da ću morat pauzirat mjesec dana.....jbg... a ja htjela odmah....ipak su bili samo klomici + štoperica.....Al još cu u pon zvat svoju doktoricu pa cu probat s njom nesto dogovorit.

----------


## eva133

MASLINA hvala ti puno. Nadam se da ću ti se brzo pridružiti :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Arven

cure spermiogram  rađen u VV, koliko vrijedi to njima prije nego se treba ponoviti? mislila sam da napravimo sad spermiogram i druge nalaze a poslije odemo sa svim nalazima na 1. razgovor i pregled ak se ne varam.. ili je prvi put samo razgovor?

----------


## Arven

a bemu!!  bas mi je zao strasna..

----------


## Destiny child

Arven kreni u skupljanje nalaza jer ćeš ih ionako morati raditi , a čekaju se... Uštedjeti ćeš bar malo na vremenu

----------


## Destiny child

Strašna žao mi je što nije uspjelo ovaj put, drži se...Iako znam da želiš čim prije postati mama dozvoli i tijelu i psihi da se odmori. Ako kažu da treba pauzirati mjesec dana bolje pauziraj nego 
forsiraj...

----------


## martuška

pozdrav!
molim vas da mi kažete svoja iskustva u vezi sa blago smedjim iscjetkom,koji se pojavio 16 dan nakon embriotransfera,a 20 dan moram vaditi svoju prvu betu.Zašto se to dogadja,znači li to da ništa od trudnoće?

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas zvala doktoricu... I rekla mi je isto što i doktor.....tek slijedeći mjesec....3 DC dolazim gore. Sad će mi opeet ovaj mjesec bit duug  :Sad: 
Nego zanima me slijedeće....prije postupaka sam uzimala Duphaston da bi uopće imala menstruaciju. (drukčije nije dolazila) I sad nakon inseminacije, otkako sam prekinula  s Utrićima, nisam više pila ništa...šta ako ja uopće ne dobijem mengu? da čekam ili? Prošli mjesec sam dobila 21.

----------


## kitty

Strašna, utrogestan je prirodni progesteron dok je duphaston sintetski progestagen - to su ti lijekovi koji imaju istu funkciju ali malo drugačiji kemijski sastav. ne brini, dobit ćeš mengu nakon utrića, i vjerojatno će trajati duže i biti malo obilnija nego nakon duphastona.

----------


## Strašna

Aaaaaa super! Baš si me utješila....danas mi je 4 dan kako nisam stavila ni uzela utrice...znaci da uskoro očekujem vješticu?

----------


## ruža82

Strašna, vještica će ti stići svaki čas!!
Imam pitanjce, dr mi je napisao na povijet bolesti ovak: Pripremiti Na tetraborat vag. 
a ništ mi o tome nije govorio, a nemam pojma šta to znači. pomoć molim

----------


## andream

To su vaginalete koje kupuješ u ljekarni Vuk Vrhovca. Druge klinike nemaju običaj davati iste kad si u postupku, ali na Vuku je to uobičajena praksa.

----------


## ruža82

A to im je ime baš?? točno mi je napisao?? kad se koriste od početka ili???

----------


## andream

Da, tako se zovu, ne brini znat će oni u ljekarni čim pokažeš papir. Koriste se koliko se sjećam od prvog dana ciklusa, nije li to doktor napisao?

----------


## ruža82

Piše samo neka ih pripremim i da se 1dc naručim za 3dc. a nije mi ih nit spomenuo, tek sam poslije pročitala u otp. pismu

----------


## Šiškica

Vaginelete se koriste od 3 dc. . Kao što ti je dr. i napisao moraš ih imati spremne.

 Kad ti dr. da  zeleno svjetlo za postupak (3dc) tu večer ih prvi puta stavljaš. Ne 1dc jer uvjek se može dogoditi da ti dr. obustavi postupak zbog nekih neplaniranih komplikacija, npr. cisti i sl..

(ja sam ih jednom naručila u gradskoj ljekarni, radili su ih dva dana, iskopirali pov. bolesti da imaju obrazloženje)

----------


## Šiškica

I samo polako bez panike.. Duboko udahni ..

Sretno..

----------


## ruža82

A tamo na VV u ljekarni ih imaju spremne kad god nam trebaju?? pitam jer ću drugi mjesec u postupak, pa ako dođem na pregled 3dc. da bi si ih onda tamo kupila???

----------


## Šiškica

Da na VV-u ih imaju uvjek spremne.

----------


## ruža82

Hvala vam cure!!!

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke.imam jednu nedouimcu i iskreno se nadam da cet mi moci odgovoriti.inace ja sam kod dr A. prosle godine sam bila na ivf-u(bez uspjeha).Trebala sam ici na preegled 3dc kad sam dobila (1dc bio 30.8.) al dr se nije tad vratio s GO i znala sam da ovaj mjesec propada.Al smo se dogovorili da zovem sad kad dobijem mengu i da se narucim za 7dc(tako sam ga barem skuzila)e,pa neznam zasto taj dan?
P.S. imala sam prosli mjesec 3tjedna terapija zbog neke upale.
hvala unaprijed.

----------


## eva133

Najbolje da ga ponovo nazoveš prvi dan ciklusa i da ga ponovo pitaš.

----------


## crna ovca

Vidim da je ovdje vrlo zivo... Moj ginos je danas izjavio da na VV vise ne primaju pacjentice????? Mozete zamisliti moj sok!!!??

Navodno, nesto o time da je to sada preuzeo Merkur??? 

Ima li kakve istine u tome?

----------


## eva133

> Vidim da je ovdje vrlo zivo... Moj ginos je danas izjavio da na VV vise ne primaju pacjentice????? Mozete zamisliti moj sok!!!??
> 
> Navodno, nesto o time da je to sada preuzeo Merkur??? 
> 
> Ima li kakve istine u tome?


Prvi glas.

----------


## crna ovca

Ja sam jos uvijek u soku, nije mi bilo jasno, pogotovo zato sto povremeno pratim ovaj topic, i planiram se pridruziti ovoj ekipi u studenom, ako do onda ne bude uspjeha u nasim pokusajima....

----------


## Tigrica84

i meni je to prvi glas.

----------


## Tigrica84

> Najbolje da ga ponovo nazoveš prvi dan ciklusa i da ga ponovo pitaš.


 da
kad budem dobila mengu onda cu probat s njim pricati prvo a onda se naruciti.
hvala na savjetu.

----------


## Destiny child

Koliko mi je poznato VV je pripojen Merkuru već neko vrijeme, a ja sam krenula gore nakon tog pripojenja.... Prvi put čujem da više ne primaju pacijentice pa je možda dezinformacija...

----------


## Strašna

I ja mislim da sam ja krenula nakon pripojenja...tako da mi je ovo isto prvi glas.... nekako sam sumnjičava prema tome....

----------


## laky

odavno je pripojen Merkuru a za primanje pacjentica najbolje nazvati sestre.nvidim razlog da neprimaju pacjente

----------


## laky

> odavno je pripojen Merkuru a za primanje pacjentica najbolje nazvati sestre.ne vidim razlog da ne primaju pacjente


 (pravopisne greške)

----------


## Šiškica

Ne kužim zašto nebi  primali pacijente,kad se zna da imaju pacijenata općenito manje nego prije, znači manja je gužva.. a i na kraju krajeva nekim pacijentima su postupci uspjeli pa su otišli sa VV tako da su se i njihova mjesta oslobodila..

Uostalom ovi soc. ginekolozi malo malo znaju izjaviti takve nebuloze da se uvjek iznova šokiram..Nazovi i pitaj sestre..
..

----------


## MALECKA

Ma sigurno je to neka greška ginekologa, ja sam bila prošli tjedan gore i došla je cura prvi put i normalno je zaprimljena - tak da mislilm da je svakako kriva informacija.
Ej cure samo da vas pitam. Uzimam Logest sad ovaj ciklus i nekako baš nisam najbolje - mučnine, povraćanja, glavobolje - mislilm zdrži se, ali baš mi nije super. Pa sad neznam kaj napraviti, dal da ga zovem da mi promjeni terapiju ili da izdržim još malo. Skoro pola sam ih popila - još pola moram. Nikad nisam pila kontracepciju do sada, pa sam u početku mislila valjda se moram priviknuti. Jeli pila koja od vas to, ako je jeste li imale takve simptome?

----------


## Destiny child

Meni je tako bilo kada sam prvi put pila Yasmin. Prije toga nikada nisam pila nikakvu kontracepciju. Sada sam ponovo počela s Yasminom i za sada ne osjećam takve nuspojave kakve sam imala prvi put. Možda je na psihološkoj bazi. Barem mislim da je to bio slučaj kod mene jer sam prije svega imala izrazit otpor prema pijenju kontracepcije(ne iz moralnih razloga, nego nikako nisam mogla spojiti činjenicu da ih nisam pila kada nisam željela trudnoću, a sada kada je želim ih moram piti). Eto izgleda da mi je sada došlo vrijeme za naplatu  :Smile: )

----------


## Šiškica

Malecka probaj izdržati do kraja terapije.. znam da nije lako , al mislim da za kojih desetak dana , koliko ti je ostalo do kraja, nema smisla mjenjat tablete..

----------


## MALECKA

Pa tak sam si ja mislila - budem izdržala - bar se malo pročistim  :Smile: . Kad ja tak reagiram na hormone - moja frendica pila, ali eto njoj nikad ništa.....Ma još malo i krećemo u postupak - joooj jedva čekaaaam  :Smile: )

----------


## Strašna

A kod mene nema vještice....pravila sam ponovno test....al ništa.... sigurna sam da je to zato što i prije nisam dobivala ako ne popijem Duphaston (što ovaj mjesec nisam mogla jer sam bila u postupku). I šta sad da radim? kako da brzo izazovem mengu?
Sad će me to kočit.......  :Sad: 
Jer rekla mi je doktorica kad dobijem onu drugu M (dakle u 10 mj) da dođem....a kod mene ni prve nema  :Sad: ((((((

----------


## malena19

> Ej cure samo da vas pitam. Uzimam Logest sad ovaj ciklus i nekako baš nisam najbolje - mučnine, povraćanja, glavobolje - mislilm zdrži se, ali baš mi nije super. Pa sad neznam kaj napraviti, dal da ga zovem da mi promjeni terapiju ili da izdržim još malo. Skoro pola sam ih popila - još pola moram. Nikad nisam pila kontracepciju do sada, pa sam u početku mislila valjda se moram priviknuti. Jeli pila koja od vas to, ako je jeste li imale takve simptome?


i ja sam zbog smirivanja jajnika za  IVF pila yasmin preko ljeta i onda jos ovaj mjesec zbog alergije... isto nikada prije nisam pila konc. pilule i prvi mjesec mi je bilo koma... slabost, mucnine, glavobolje... ali vec sljedeci mjesec je bilo puno lakse.... nisam se brinula o tome jer su te nuspojave nevedene u kutiji, a i logicno mi je da tjelo reagira na toliku kolicinu hormona...

sutra mi je 3dc i trebala bi krenuti sa IVF-om pa cemo vidjeti kakvo je sad stanje... nisam bas ziher da ce UZV nesto posebno pokazati jer nemam problema sa cistama, ali mi je logicno da ih malo puste da se odmore prije stimulacije

----------


## zipica

Pozdrav svima...nova sam na ovom forumu a i dosta friška u MPO-u...kad smo shvatili da imamo problem, odmah smo izabrali V.V. (već tada je bio pripojen KB Merkuru), te je  suprugu dijagnosticirana azospermija (liječenje kod dr.Peroša), i nakon kompletne obrade i njega i mene (sva sreća kod mene nije bilo nikakovih posebnih problema, inače sam kod dr.Pavan Jukić), odlučeno je da idemo na IVF ... i u ponedjeljak je bio transfer 2 embrija (prema riječima biologa: jako lijepo izgledaju) i sad čekamo .... 
cijeli postupak mi je bio ugodan, s nekom pozitivnom vibrom čemu su definitivno pridonijeli i dr.Pavan Jukić i dr.Alebića (postupak je vodio doktor dok doktorice nije bilo), kao i sestre ... mislim da oboje dr. imaju dobar pristup a i znanje, suprugu i meni je glavna misao vodilja "idemo korak po korak s nadom da će sve biti o.k. " i u takvom raspoloženju čekamo betu ....  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Dobrodošla Zipica! Želim da što prije ti i suprug dočekate pozitivnu betu!
I ja sam inače pacijentica dr Pavan-Jukić. Iza mene je jedna neuspješna inseminacija. Slijedeći mjesec idemo dalje!

----------


## malena19

> Pozdrav svima...nova sam na ovom forumu a i dosta friška u MPO-u...kad smo shvatili da imamo problem, odmah smo izabrali V.V. (već tada je bio pripojen KB Merkuru), te je  suprugu dijagnosticirana azospermija (liječenje kod dr.Peroša), i nakon kompletne obrade i njega i mene (sva sreća kod mene nije bilo nikakovih posebnih problema, inače sam kod dr.Pavan Jukić), odlučeno je da idemo na IVF ... i u ponedjeljak je bio transfer 2 embrija (prema riječima biologa: jako lijepo izgledaju) i sad čekamo .... 
> cijeli postupak mi je bio ugodan, s nekom pozitivnom vibrom čemu su definitivno pridonijeli i dr.Pavan Jukić i dr.Alebića (postupak je vodio doktor dok doktorice nije bilo), kao i sestre ... mislim da oboje dr. imaju dobar pristup a i znanje, suprugu i meni je glavna misao vodilja "idemo korak po korak s nadom da će sve biti o.k. " i u takvom raspoloženju čekamo betu ....


zelim ti da ju i docekas i da bude velika  :Smile: 
kakva ti je bila terapija?

----------


## zipica

Malena19,
ciklus prije IVF pila Yasmin (kao i ti), i onda od 3 dc počela stimulacija Gonalima

----------


## Destiny child

> Pozdrav svima...nova sam na ovom forumu a i dosta friška u MPO-u...kad smo shvatili da imamo problem, odmah smo izabrali V.V. (već tada je bio pripojen KB Merkuru), te je  suprugu dijagnosticirana azospermija (liječenje kod dr.Peroša), i nakon kompletne obrade i njega i mene (sva sreća kod mene nije bilo nikakovih posebnih problema, inače sam kod dr.Pavan Jukić), odlučeno je da idemo na IVF ... i u ponedjeljak je bio transfer 2 embrija (prema riječima biologa: jako lijepo izgledaju) i sad čekamo .... 
> cijeli postupak mi je bio ugodan, s nekom pozitivnom vibrom čemu su definitivno pridonijeli i dr.Pavan Jukić i dr.Alebića (postupak je vodio doktor dok doktorice nije bilo), kao i sestre ... mislim da oboje dr. imaju dobar pristup a i znanje, suprugu i meni je glavna misao vodilja "idemo korak po korak s nadom da će sve biti o.k. " i u takvom raspoloženju čekamo betu ....


Dobrodošla Zipica! Drago mi je čuti da je je došlo do transfera. Ja čekam svoj prvi IVF kod doktorice i u posljednje vrijeme me najviše strah da kod mog supruga neće biti kvalitetnih spermija (jako loša morfologija i izuzetno malen postotak pokretnih) . Javi koju terapiju si imala i kako je prošla punkcija...

----------


## Strašna

Kod mene je vještica na pragu.... :D To me jako obradovalo!
E sad...od sve te muke zaboravila sam kako pijem Duphaston...ima ko da me podsjeti? Kako ste vi uzimale Duphice?

----------


## zipica

kao što sam napisla yasmin (nisam imala nikakve nuspojave!), te od 3 dc svakodnevno pikica gonala (na početku 1,5 ampula, kasnije 2 ampule) i navečer vaginaleta natrij tetraborata, te ako se ne varam od 5-6 dc pikica cetrotide (mislim da se tako zovu nisam baš sigurna, 1 ampula) i sve to do štoperice (10 dc) ... inače, neke cure kažu da im stimulacija izaziva umor, glavobolje, i slično, kao i kod yasmina nisam imala nikakve nuspojave jedino su mi se malo" javljali" jajnici  :Wink:  ali to mi se i inače događa u normalnom ciklusu.
Punkcija jajnika mi je bila o.k. (radio doktor) više nelagodna (kad bi "usisavao" folikule sva bih se naježila) nego bolna, ali to je jako individulano iskustvo a i mogu se kladiti da je u tom trenutku kod mene adrenalin bio na maksimumu  :Wink:  pa bol nisam ni osjetiti, a dobije se i pikica protiv bolova i za opuštanje mišića (mislim da je tako rekla sestra), a u sali svira muzika te su i doktor i sestre super, hrabre te i velika su podrška  ... sam postupka je kratak možda 5 minuta, sve ovisi koliko "materijla" ima..... mene je više kasnije boljeno (kad su popustile pikice) ali uz mirovanje i odmor sve prođe, možda mi je najteže bilo da do 17h nisam smijela ništa pojesti (konkretno)  :Wink:   inače, suprug nije imao nikakvu terapiju već je morao na punkciju testisa tako da smo se zajedno" izležavali" nakon našeg dana P! 
Cure, držim vam fige i samo nemojte paničariti...

----------


## Tigrica84

> Dobrodošla Zipica! Drago mi je čuti da je je došlo do transfera. Ja čekam svoj prvi IVF kod doktorice i u posljednje vrijeme me najviše strah da kod mog supruga neće biti kvalitetnih spermija (jako loša morfologija i izuzetno malen postotak pokretnih) . Javi koju terapiju si imala i kako je prošla punkcija...


hey samo da ti kazem da sam ja prosle godine bila na postupku vv,naravno nije uspijelo jer sad ja nebi bila tu.koliko se ja sejecam mm je imao istu dijagnozu,20%pokretljivosti.
Imala sam 2js oplodene s tim da su se oplodile kasnije nego druge.uglavno samo sam ti htijela reci i stakvim nala,nalazom moze uspjeti.

----------


## MALECKA

> Dobrodošla Zipica! Drago mi je čuti da je je došlo do transfera. Ja čekam svoj prvi IVF kod doktorice i u posljednje vrijeme me najviše strah da kod mog supruga neće biti kvalitetnih spermija (jako loša morfologija i izuzetno malen postotak pokretnih) . Javi koju terapiju si imala i kako je prošla punkcija...


Ma samo glavu gore i hrabro...Kako sam sve više u MPO vodama - sve dalje mislilm da nam je ipak najpresudniji faktor sreće. Evo lijepog primjera moje jedne kolegice. Naime s njom je bilo sve ok, ali suprugov nalaz koma, nisu davali puno šansa, a kad ono prvi i to prirodni IVF - bez ikakve stimulacije i BINGOOO - još malo i treba se roditi jedan dečkić  :Smile:  ....a najbolje od svega je da je trudnoća kao da je prirodna, nije bilo nikakvih ni najmanjih hematomčića, malac se smjestio kao da je začet prirodnim putem  :Smile: ))
A eto kod mene ok nalazi! Nema nekog posebnog razloga zašto ne bi moglo i još ništa - tako da fakat nema pravila!

----------


## malena19

eto ja bila danas gore i pocela sa pikicama. Kod mene se doktor boji da bi mogla buknuti, pa je rekao da cemo se suljati pa smo krenuli sa 1 ampulom  Gonala - bas je super doc... stalno se nesto salio i bas me nasmijao :Smile: 
za 5 dana idem opet gore na folikolumetriju pa cemo vidjeti dalje. Jos su mi vadili krv, ali ne znam zasto... nisu rekli, a ja nisam pitala... zbunili su me jer smo cijelo vrijeme pricali da cemo probati sa klomifenima, pa me zbunili gonali... 

ali sad (naravno) imam nekoliko pitanja:

1. dal ste vi na dan punkcije i od punkcije do transfera uzimale bolovanje?

2. dal se na bolovanju vidi razlog bolovanja (IVF) ili se samo vidi da je povezan sa trudnocom? naime ne bi htjela na poslu reci da sam u postupku jer bi htjela izbjeci sazaljenja i pitanja ako ne uspije... radim u velikoj firmi gdje dosta sjedim i posao je ponekad stresan, a nekad je ok, pa cu ovisno o situaciji na poslu biti na bolovanju do bete ili krace..... ne mogu mi naci zamjenu najavila ja ili ne pa ne zakidam firmu ako ne najavim, ali ne bi da me po sifri ulove da lazem (znam da ce razumjeti, ali svejedno)...

3. i sad malo cudno pitanje  :Smile:  dal ste na punkciji ili transferu ikad upoznale biologa/biologinjicu? Naime supruga od jako dobrog prijatelja (nju znam samo povrsno) radi na VV kao biolog pa bi htjela izbjeci da sazna za nas tek tada. Do sad im nismo rekli jer ne vidim na koji nacin nam "potezanje veza" moze pomoci jer vjerujem da sve odradi najbolje sto moze, a i trudna je pa ce na porodiljni uskoro

oprostite na poduzem postu  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Melcka hvala... ima dana kada sam puna nade, ali i onih kada pomislim da je sve uzalud i najradije bih glavom udarala u zid i grizla sve oko sebe. Ali znam da nisam jedina, jer sve smo u istom sosu. 
Danas je izgleda ipak jedan od onih boljih dana jer stigao je nalaz njegovog spermiograma koji smo morali obaviti prije postupka i do sada je najbolji iako je dijagnoza ista. Koncentracija za 6,2 M/ml porasla na 19,7 M/ml, pokretni sa 14% porasli na 26%, a progresivno pokretni porasli sa 8% na 18%, morf. index sa 0 porastao na 10%... 
A već se 2 godine mučimo sa svim metodama poboljšanja, a  nalazi bili sve gori i gori. Nadam se samo da će tako ostati do postupka da ih imamo što više kvalitetnih.

----------


## Arven

malena.. to i mene jako zanima pod brojem 2. sto se tice bolovanja.. kad budem isla bar prvi put da ne moram govoriti

----------


## hope31

Bok cure, dugo me nije bilo, odmarala sam od prošlog postupka koji je nažalost bio neuspješan..e sada imam jedno pitanje u 6 mjesecu sam bila u postupku dobila 6 jajnih stanica, tri su mi oplodili i vratili tri embrija a tri j.s. zamrznuli..u ponedjeljak sam bila na pregledu i dr kaže da će mi u subotu odmrznuti jajne stanice i oploditi i u ponedjeljak  bi trebao biti transfer ako se oplode i ako prežive odmrzavanje.Doktorica mi je odmah rekla da ćemo pokušati ali da se ne nadam previše s obzirom da se radi o odmrzavanju tako da se ni ne nadam već samo želim to odraditi da mogu dalje...zanima me dali je koja imala iskustva sa odmrznutim jajnim stanicama?

----------


## hope31

znam da su šanse jako male ali samo me zanimaju druga iskustva ako ih je tko imao?
eva133 ja sam u subotu gore i u ponedjeljak možda se i vidimo dokle si stigla? želim ti puuuuuuno sreće ovaj put i svim ostalim curama :Smile: )

----------


## hope31

kako sam glupa, he he tek sad sam malo prelistala postove jer dugo me nije bilo...
eva133 vidim da si i ti 24 gore, nadam se da ćemo se vidjeti i ja ću biti..

----------


## andream

Ja sam uvijek od punkcije do bete (oko 20tak dana) uzimala bolovanje. Doc je uvijek pisala šifru koja nedvojbeno upućuje na MPO ali znam da su cure pisale da su molile da im se piše neka druga šifra ako nisu htjele da se zna u firmi za to (moja doktorica je bila dosta šablonska i ne znam bi li pristala na to). Čini mi se da se spominjala endometrioza kao ta druga šifra. Biolog mora biti prisutan kod transfera, on nosi "materijal" ginekologu i još jednom prije toga ponovi ime i prezime. Kod punkcije kad sam bila na VV-u nije bio prisutan biolog nego njeni pomoćnici (tada je bila krupnija plava žena, ne znam radi li još).

----------


## Šiškica

hope ja sam imala 6 zamrznutih js (iz postupka 10/2010)  u 2 mj. sam išla po njih..
Kad su ih odmrznuli dvije su samo preživile al se nisu oplodile ili se nisu dobro dijelile.. nebitno jer embriotransfera nije bilo..
U cijeloj priči je dobro da nisam koristila  apsolutno nikakvu terapiju  (mislim za zadebljanje endometrija i sl.) a loše je da sam imala  svoja  dva prekrasna folikula i potajno se nadala da će ih punktirati i da će to biti šansa za T.. 
Koma iskustvo i neponovilo se.. to zamrzavanje js je prvoklasna glupost vrlog ministra ..

----------


## Mury

> Koma iskustvo i neponovilo se.. to zamrzavanje js je prvoklasna glupost vrlog ministra ..


xxxxxx....i dodajem da sam i ja u 04/10 išla u sek. ivf ( imala 6 oocta zamrznutih), i niti jedna uopće nije preživjela odmrzavanje  :Sad: ...eto toliko o uspješnosti ove metode. I sad bih opet trebala u sek. IVF ali u CITO ( imam 3oocite kriop.), i baš mi se neda, jer ne polažem nikakve nade, previše mi je razočarenja...a kad obavim i ovaj sek. IVF, cure moje vraćam vam se opet na stari dobri VV, gdje je definitivno najljubaznije, ali i najstručnije osoblje ( posebno sada kada vidim kakvog biologa imaju)  :Smile: ...
SRetno svima!

----------


## zipica

> 3. i sad malo cudno pitanje  dal ste na punkciji ili transferu ikad upoznale biologa/biologinjicu? Naime supruga od jako dobrog prijatelja (nju znam samo povrsno) radi na VV kao biolog pa bi htjela izbjeci da sazna za nas tek tada. Do sad im nismo rekli jer ne vidim na koji nacin nam "potezanje veza" moze pomoci jer vjerujem da sve odradi najbolje sto moze, a i trudna je pa ce na porodiljni uskoro
> 
> oprostite na poduzem postu


na punkciji ne vidiš i ne razgovaraš s biologom, ali nakon što se obavi transfer (još dok si u sali) dođe biolog (ili njegovi pomoćnici) i kažu ti koliko je bilo stanica, koliko ih se oplodilo, koliko su ti ih vratili i kakvi su, te što je s ostalim stanicama (ako ih je bilo!)....i da kako sam svaki drugi dan išla na VV znala sam viđati osobu koja odgovara tvom opisu u hodniku čekaonice, tako da bi ti se moglo dogoditi da se sretnete!
i mislim da će ti biti jako teško skrivati da ste u nekom postupku MPO-a, bar bi meni bilo jer bih se stalno brinula tko zna, tko ne zna, da li će netko tko ne treba skužiti i slično, i samo bih se previše uzrujavala a to ti je najmanje potrebno! drži se!

----------


## zipica

Cure, pokušala sam naći na forumu odgovora ali nisam uspjela pa se ispričavam ako se možda pitanje ponavlja.
zanima me "postupak" naručivanja za vađenje bete na VV?naime, previše uzbuđenja na dan transfera i skroz sam zaboravila pitati sestre da li se treba posebno negdje naručiti za vađenje bete?pretpostavljam da mi treba uputnica mog ginića?koliko se čekaju dugo rezultati?
ili mi je jednostavnije otići u privat labos i to obaviti?što mislite?
hvala

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam betu vadila u svom mjestu.(čisto zbog toga što mi je do VV 3h vožnje) 
Otišla kod svog gin i uzela uputnicu...i otišla kod nas na bolnicu i izvadila. Za 2h mi je bio goto nalaz.

----------


## malena19

> Ja sam uvijek od punkcije do bete (oko 20tak dana) uzimala bolovanje. Doc je uvijek pisala šifru koja nedvojbeno upućuje na MPO ali znam da su cure pisale da su molile da im se piše neka druga šifra ako nisu htjele da se zna u firmi za to (moja doktorica je bila dosta šablonska i ne znam bi li pristala na to). Čini mi se da se spominjala endometrioza kao ta druga šifra. Biolog mora biti prisutan kod transfera, on nosi "materijal" ginekologu i još jednom prije toga ponovi ime i prezime. Kod punkcije kad sam bila na VV-u nije bio prisutan biolog nego njeni pomoćnici (tada je bila krupnija plava žena, ne znam radi li još).


puno hvala na odgovorima! 
malo sam proucila sifte i vidim da ima N97 i N98. N97 je zenska neplodnost, a to mi "bolje" zvuci nego N98 sto je Komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom. Budem vidjela sa doktoricom opce prakse. Jako je dobra i vidjet cu sto se moze, mada shvacam da i nju kontroliraju i da nije svemoguca.
Mislim nije mi bed da se zna na poslu, ali ne zelim sazaljevanja jer smatram da me ne treba zaliti. a uz to se spominju neki otkazi i neka lista rezanja ljudi pa bi se mogla naglo naci na toj listi ako se sazna da planiram trudnocu  :Sad:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Pozdrav svima!!!!!!
Nova sam ovdje na forumu ali i u MPO postupcima.
Već 5 godina pokušavamo dobit djetešce, ali nam nekako ne ide. Prije godinu dana smo krenuli na VV i to najprije MM kod dr. Čolaka koji je nakon 5 spermiograma potvrdio da je sve ok, onda su nas poslali na ginekologiju i nakon svih pretraga (briseva, hormona, HSG-a....) dijagnoza nam je idiopatska neplodnost.
Zaboravih napomenut da idem kod doktorice.
U 6 mjesecu smo napokon krenuli u postupak (AIH), terapija 1 klomifen 5 dana, na dan postupka 1 folikul 13 mm, rezultat neuspješan. 
S obzirom da u to vrijeme kad sam išla u postupak doktrorica je bila na godišnjem, tako da je sami postupak radio doktor.
Sad kad sam se javila nakon godišnjeg (opet doktorice nije bilo), doktor mi je dao terapiju 2 klomifena 5 dana. Danas 10 dc 4 folikula cca 10 mm i kaže doktorica da ih je previše za AIH i da ćemo u ponedjeljak vidjet ako svi ostanu da ćemo odustat od svega ili idemo na IVF. I sad mene to brine...ne bi htjela da mi ciklus a ni folikuli propadnu.
Ustvari, ne znam što bi mislila. Prošli put je sve nešto kržljavo bilo, a sad ih je opet previše....

----------


## Strašna

Po meni-IVF je bolji, ima više uspjšnosti. Neke cure su i meni predlagale da  umjesto AIHa sama trazim IVF...ali ja sam imala manje folikula pa sam zavrsila na AIHU. Ali ništa se ne brini....

----------


## Ivanicaa

Da, uspješniji je! Ne znam zašto ali mene je sad uhvatila panika, moram se preko vikenda smiriti nekako

----------


## beilana

cure, ne znam jel znate, dr. čolak ide u mirovinu. baš sam  :Sad:  htjela sam još zadnju kontrolu kod njega, sad sve ispočetka objašnjavati....joooooj. koliko još??? već mislim da nećemo nikad u postupak

----------


## Tigrica84

> cure, ne znam jel znate, dr. čolak ide u mirovinu. baš sam  htjela sam još zadnju kontrolu kod njega, sad sve ispočetka objašnjavati....joooooj. koliko još??? već mislim da nećemo nikad u postupak


ma hocete.makar te ne poznajem al znam kako ti je,jer sam se ia dosta nacekala
ja sma prosle god bila na ivf i naravnio nije uspjelo.Mogla sam doci vec u 4mj al sam htijela da prode jos malo vremena i kako do sad nije bilo nista trebala bi pocetkom 10mj ici na prvi pregled.Znaci proslo je godinu dana a ne izgleda tako puno
Uglavno kako sad vrijem brzo ide doci ces i ti brzo na red.
Pozzzz

----------


## eva133

Bok, samo da javim da et neće biti jer je moj folikul bio prazan.
Sad opet čekamo...

----------


## Strašna

A jbm mu miša.......pa ne mogu vjerovat! Drž se!

----------


## kitty

eva  :Love: 

ja prijavljujem da sam od jučer pikalica, krećemo u naš prvi IVF!

----------


## Tigrica84

eva i meni je zao

----------


## stefy

draga,nakon pijenja duphrastona 14 dana kroz 5-10 dana bih trbala dobiti menstruaciju.Ja je nekad nisam imala i po 6 mj. a sada dobim samo uz duphraston i to pijem od 17-30. dana ciklusa.Hay!!!

----------


## stefy

jednu ujutro ,jednu navečer 17-30-dan ciklusa za izazivanje krvarenja.Trebalo bi ti doči za par 3-5 dana kad popiješ.SRETNO :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

> Bok, samo da javim da et neće biti jer je moj folikul bio prazan.
> Sad opet čekamo...


baš mi je žao.. 
Znam kak ti je , meni se dva puta dogodilo..

----------


## eva133

Hvala vam cure. Idemo dalje.

----------


## Tigrica84

mene je sad strah da mozda nece ni doci do transfera.Jer prosle godina nisam znala kako to sve funkcionira a sad znam kako to ide,jednio ako dr A. ne odluci da idemo nekako drukcije.
Al prvo od svega ja moram dobiti menguE da ako je skoro koja bila tamo da li mislite da ako dobijem mengu u nedjelju da ce me naruciti za utorak?
Oprostite kaj mozda pisem bezveze al sad sam vec pomalo nervozna a znam da to nije dobro,zato mislim da ce mi bitri lakse ako vam se povjerim
pozzzdrav svim trudilicama

----------


## ruža82

Naravno da će te naručiti za utorak!

----------


## Tigrica84

> Naravno da će te naručiti za utorak!


hvala ti.

----------


## Strašna

Hoće, sigurno

----------


## Richy

Pozdrav svima!!rado bih se priključila ovoj vašoj temi, jer nažalost i mene čeka ista sudbina :Sad: ((U 06.mjesecu sam došla na pregled kod dr. Alebića,a moj muž je tamo bio i kod androloga gdje je dobio nalaze da mu je slaba pokretljivost...tako da mi je dr.Alebić rekao da ćemo najvjerojatnije trebati krenuti na potpomognutu opodnju, jer su šanse da dobijemo dijete prirodnim putem u omjeru 1:1000 :Sad: ((To mi je bio užasan šok!!Sada smo prije par dana obavili konzultacije sa socijalnom radnicom i psihologinjom, te sam ponovno sa svim nalazima došla kod dr.A, koji je rekao da možemo krenuti u postupak ako smo za to spremni?!Moj suprug i ja žarko želimo imati barem jedno dijete i spremni smo dati sve samo da to i dobijemo, ali ipak nisam mogla odmah reći da taj čas pristajem, jer nisam ni prespavala sve to skupa, nije mi sjelo...tako da mi je rekao da kada budemo spremni, da se javim 1. dan menzesa i naručim se 3. do 5. dan za pregled, pa će mi kao dati neke kontracepcijske tablete, pa kao naredni mjesec iza toga bi išla u postupak!?!Čitala sam ovdje sve vaše probleme i iskustva...iskreno, jako se bojim ( jer sam inače po prirodi plašljiva i bojažljiva ),pa vas molim ako mi itko može dati neke početne upute iz svog iskustva da mi napiše par riječi...Jedina svjetla točka u svemu tome, što mi daje elana da to sve izdržim što me čeka je taj predivni čovjek, dr. Alebić- koji je toliko dobar i drag da ti daje poticaj i snagu da sve to izdržim kako treba!!

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam prošli ciklus dobila na nedjelju, zvala da se naručim 3dc, a naručili me 5dc i počela s tabletama od tog dana. Možda zato što je u tom periodu doktor radio sam, doktorice nije bilo...

----------


## Ivanicaa

> mene je sad strah da mozda nece ni doci do transfera.Jer prosle godina nisam znala kako to sve funkcionira a sad znam kako to ide,jednio ako dr A. ne odluci da idemo nekako drukcije.
> Al prvo od svega ja moram dobiti menguE da ako je skoro koja bila tamo da li mislite da ako dobijem mengu u nedjelju da ce me naruciti za utorak?
> Oprostite kaj mozda pisem bezveze al sad sam vec pomalo nervozna a znam da to nije dobro,zato mislim da ce mi bitri lakse ako vam se povjerim
> pozzzdrav svim trudilicama



Ja sam od 2 - 3 mjeseca svaki mjesec na VV i ovako to funkcionira: ako dobiš u nedjelju u utorak samo dođeš, ne moraš zvat. Tako su meni sestre objasnile, čak ako i u subotu dobiš samo se u ponedjeljak pojaviš.

Ja danas bila na pregledu i u srijedu je postupak. Doktorica još ne zna koji jer su 3 folikula 17 mm a jedan je 14 mm, pa će vidjet u srijedu. 
Malo me frka moram priznat!!

----------


## malena19

> Pozdrav svima!!!!!!
> Nova sam ovdje na forumu ali i u MPO postupcima.
> Već 5 godina pokušavamo dobit djetešce, ali nam nekako ne ide. Prije godinu dana smo krenuli na VV i to najprije MM kod dr. Čolaka koji je nakon 5 spermiograma potvrdio da je sve ok, onda su nas poslali na ginekologiju i nakon svih pretraga (briseva, hormona, HSG-a....) dijagnoza nam je idiopatska neplodnost.
> Zaboravih napomenut da idem kod doktorice.
> U 6 mjesecu smo napokon krenuli u postupak (AIH), terapija 1 klomifen 5 dana, na dan postupka 1 folikul 13 mm, rezultat neuspješan. 
> S obzirom da u to vrijeme kad sam išla u postupak doktrorica je bila na godišnjem, tako da je sami postupak radio doktor.
> Sad kad sam se javila nakon godišnjeg (opet doktorice nije bilo), doktor mi je dao terapiju 2 klomifena 5 dana. Danas 10 dc 4 folikula cca 10 mm i kaže doktorica da ih je previše za AIH i da ćemo u ponedjeljak vidjet ako svi ostanu da ćemo odustat od svega ili idemo na IVF. I sad mene to brine...ne bi htjela da mi ciklus a ni folikuli propadnu.
> Ustvari, ne znam što bi mislila. Prošli put je sve nešto kržljavo bilo, a sad ih je opet previše....


nemoj se brinuti... IVF ima bolju uspjesnost.. mozda ne narastu sva cetiri, ali ako narastu IVF je puno sigurniji jer je rizik od viseplodne prevelik...
a cega se tocno bojis? Punkcije ili? 
nemojte odustati kad ste vec dosli ovako daleko...

----------


## malena19

> mene je sad strah da mozda nece ni doci do transfera.Jer prosle godina nisam znala kako to sve funkcionira a sad znam kako to ide,jednio ako dr A. ne odluci da idemo nekako drukcije.
> Al prvo od svega ja moram dobiti menguE da ako je skoro koja bila tamo da li mislite da ako dobijem mengu u nedjelju da ce me naruciti za utorak?
> Oprostite kaj mozda pisem bezveze al sad sam vec pomalo nervozna a znam da to nije dobro,zato mislim da ce mi bitri lakse ako vam se povjerim
> pozzzdrav svim trudilicama


i ja sam jednom dobila u nedjelju i kad sam u ponedjeljak zvala da se narucim, sestra me pital dal sam vec njihov pacijent i kad sam rekla da jesam rekla da se niti ne trebam narucivati nego da samo dodjem..
nemoj brinuti bezveze... puno je stvari koje mogu krenuti krivo u postupku i to puno prije transfera, ali mislim da je najlakse ici korak po korak, a ne unaprijed brinuti.. barem je meni tako...

----------


## malena19

> Ja sam od 2 - 3 mjeseca svaki mjesec na VV i ovako to funkcionira: ako dobiš u nedjelju u utorak samo dođeš, ne moraš zvat. Tako su meni sestre objasnile, čak ako i u subotu dobiš samo se u ponedjeljak pojaviš.
> 
> Ja danas bila na pregledu i u srijedu je postupak. Doktorica još ne zna koji jer su 3 folikula 17 mm a jedan je 14 mm, pa će vidjet u srijedu. 
> Malo me frka moram priznat!!


sorry... tek sam sad vidjela ovo...
sve u svemu sretno sto god da bude  :Smile:

----------


## drenjica

> Ja sam od 2 - 3 mjeseca svaki mjesec na VV i ovako to funkcionira: ako dobiš u nedjelju u utorak samo dođeš, ne moraš zvat. Tako su meni sestre objasnile, čak ako i u subotu dobiš samo se u ponedjeljak pojaviš.
> 
> Ja danas bila na pregledu i u srijedu je postupak. Doktorica još ne zna koji jer su 3 folikula 17 mm a jedan je 14 mm, pa će vidjet u srijedu. 
> Malo me frka moram priznat!!



Draga Ivanicaa, upoznale smo se u subotu i pričale o knjigama, ljetu, moru,.. Nemoj se ništa frkirati, jer je situacija sada zbilja OK, a dr će napraviti u srijedu ono što je najbolje za tebe s obzirom na situaciju kakva će biti tada, i  na dijagnozu tvoju i tvog dragog. Punkcije se nemoj bojati, jer se da izdržati  :Grin:  Sretno!

----------


## Ivanicaa

> sorry... tek sam sad vidjela ovo...
> sve u svemu sretno sto god da bude


Ma ustvari glupo mi je reći da se bojim, samo me frka kako će to sve proći. Ali, bit će sve ok!!! Optimistična sam.
Ustvari, što sad više razmišljam mislim da ću pitat doktoricu da bez obzira na sve ipak idemo na IVF.
I za HSG su mi govorila kako je to strašno, ja ga skoro nisam ni osjetila.

Tako da će biti sve u najboljem redu!  :Smile: 

HVALA PUNO!!!!!

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Draga Ivanicaa, upoznale smo se u subotu i pričale o knjigama, ljetu, moru,.. Nemoj se ništa frkirati, jer je situacija sada zbilja OK, a dr će napraviti u srijedu ono što je najbolje za tebe s obzirom na situaciju kakva će biti tada, i  na dijagnozu tvoju i tvog dragog. Punkcije se nemoj bojati, jer se da izdržati  Sretno!


Hvaka puno!!!!!

----------


## hope31

> hope ja sam imala 6 zamrznutih js (iz postupka 10/2010)  u 2 mj. sam išla po njih..
> Kad su ih odmrznuli dvije su samo preživile al se nisu oplodile ili se nisu dobro dijelile.. nebitno jer embriotransfera nije bilo..
> U cijeloj priči je dobro da nisam koristila  apsolutno nikakvu terapiju  (mislim za zadebljanje endometrija i sl.) a loše je da sam imala  svoja  dva prekrasna folikula i potajno se nadala da će ih punktirati i da će to biti šansa za T.. 
> Koma iskustvo i neponovilo se.. to zamrzavanje js je prvoklasna glupost vrlog ministra ..


Šiškica hvala ti na odgovoru i ja vjerujem da od toga nema ništa...ali danas sam bila na folikulometriji nisam primala nikakvu terapiju doktorica je rekla da imam folikul i da će mi punktirati u srijedu ali se uopće ničemu ne nadam stvarno...sad samo ne kužim hoće li ako bude js svejedno odmrzavati ili ne ne kužim, ništa mi nije rekla

----------


## Destiny child

> Pozdrav svima!!rado bih se priključila ovoj vašoj temi, jer nažalost i mene čeka ista sudbina((U 06.mjesecu sam došla na pregled kod dr. Alebića,a moj muž je tamo bio i kod androloga gdje je dobio nalaze da mu je slaba pokretljivost...tako da mi je dr.Alebić rekao da ćemo najvjerojatnije trebati krenuti na potpomognutu opodnju, jer su šanse da dobijemo dijete prirodnim putem u omjeru 1:1000((To mi je bio užasan šok!!Sada smo prije par dana obavili konzultacije sa socijalnom radnicom i psihologinjom, te sam ponovno sa svim nalazima došla kod dr.A, koji je rekao da možemo krenuti u postupak ako smo za to spremni?!Moj suprug i ja žarko želimo imati barem jedno dijete i spremni smo dati sve samo da to i dobijemo, ali ipak nisam mogla odmah reći da taj čas pristajem, jer nisam ni prespavala sve to skupa, nije mi sjelo...tako da mi je rekao da kada budemo spremni, da se javim 1. dan menzesa i naručim se 3. do 5. dan za pregled, pa će mi kao dati neke kontracepcijske tablete, pa kao naredni mjesec iza toga bi išla u postupak!?!Čitala sam ovdje sve vaše probleme i iskustva...iskreno, jako se bojim ( jer sam inače po prirodi plašljiva i bojažljiva ),pa vas molim ako mi itko može dati neke početne upute iz svog iskustva da mi napiše par riječi...Jedina svjetla točka u svemu tome, što mi daje elana da to sve izdržim što me čeka je taj predivni čovjek, dr. Alebić- koji je toliko dobar i drag da ti daje poticaj i snagu da sve to izdržim kako treba!!



Čitam tebe i ko da vidim sebe. Ja sam isto već trebala u postupak, ali nisam bila spremna. I zbog straha od postupka, i zbog straha od lijekova i ne znam čega više ne. Znala sam da želim dijete i da ako neće ići drugačije da ćemo ići na potpomognutu, ali nekako sam mislila da ću imati vremena pripremiti se (iako ni sama ne znam kako bih se uopće pripremala), pa me isto kao i tebe zateklo kada sam na red došla za 2 mjeseca. 
I mogu ti reći da je bolje što smo odgodili jer sam sada puno sigurnija i spremnija izdržati sve to što nas čeka.... i neuspjeh i uspjeh i nuspojave i sve one strašne stvari tipa hiperstimulacija o kojima sam ovdje čitala. Zato ti savjetujem da stvarno napraviš tako kako ti je doktor rekao i dođeš kada budeš stvarno spremna. Psiha je jako bitna i svatko od nas je drugačiji...

----------


## Destiny child

Daj si vremena par mjeseci, pola godine da se navikneš na činjenicu da ne ide drugačije, ali nemoj zaboraviti niti to da ti vrijeme ne ide na ruku. Par mjeseci neće ništa drastično promijeniti,bar se tako nadam, ali godina, dvije, tri može puno...ovisno o tome koliko godina imaš...pa i to imaj na pameti...

----------


## Richy

Meni je doktor A rekao da kada odlučim da sam spremna za postupak, da nazovem prvi dan ciklusa i dođem 3-5 dan, pa da će mi obaviti pregled i dati kontracepcijske tablete 8 stim da nisam shvatila koliko se dugo piju te tablete?? ), i onda koliko sam ja shvatila da mjesec iza toga idemo u postupak ( što to konkretno znači?? )...stvarno vas molim da mi malo pojasnite taj proces na početku,please...ja inače nisam iz Zagreba, već sam iz Požege, pa mi je vrlo bitno da znam kada iza tih tableta dolazim k njemu i da li onda moram biti na nekom kao promatranju, tako sam barem ja shvatila da svaki drugi treći dan morm doći na pregled???Dr. Alebić mi je rekao, da to traje nekih 12-ak dana, do samog transfera??!!I još nešto, molim vas recite mi na koji način se radi ta punkcija, to izvlačenje jajnih stanica???Iskreno, veliki sam tremaroš i kod samog pregleda, a kamoli kod punkcije...ne mogu ni zamisliti da bih to mogla preživjeti olako!!Da li možda postoji kakva mogućnost nekakve anestezije ili nešto drugo???Molim vas,kažite mi malo više o tome...hvala unaprijed!!

----------


## Richy

Draga Destiny child...puno ti hvala na tvojim riječima, puno mi to znači i u ovakvim trenucima mi to jako puno pomaže :Smile: )Ni ne znaš koliko...To je sigurno da ja moram biti uistinu spremna na sve to i psihički i fizički,ali isto tako...dešava mi se to da ne mogu to sada izbaciti iz glave i normalno se baviti poslom i svim drugim aktivnostima.Razdražljiva sam, ne mogu se koncentrirati na posao i skroz tražim tajming koji bi mi odgovarao da to krenem riješavati, jer znam da isto tako ne vrijedi puno čekati...Ja imam 32 godine, a moj muž 34...Problem je u njemu, što ima vrlo lošu pokretljivost spermija i teško i gotovo nemoguće je to da prirodnim putem dođemo do bebice...No on je optimista, to ga nije puno obeshrabrilo i hvata se za slamku, kao i ja...da damo što možemo da dođemo do te jedne bebice... Puno znači to kada vidiš da u tome nisi sam i da ima još onih koji djele s nama istu sudbinu....onda je sve to lakše preživjeti i prebroditi!A što je s tobom...do koje faze ste vi došli u tome??poz

----------


## Strašna

Richy, ja sam isto iz Požege. Ali sam pacijentica od doktorice. Isto sam prije postupka (kod mene se radilo o inseminaciji, koja je bila nauspješna) pila 1 mjesec kontracepcijske tablete. I onda u postupak. Što se tiče putovanja i mene je malo dotuklo. Svaki put sam isla busom, a onaj tjedan kad sam imala folikulometrije išla sam u jednom tjednu 4 puta u ZG. Sad čekam slijedeći mjesec pa opet krećem u postupak.

----------


## Richy

Strašna,srdačno te pozdravljam!!Lijepo je vidjeti da ima još netko iz Požege ovdje!!Ti si rekla da ideš kod doktorice??Ja niti ne znam tko sve radi u klinici VV, ja jedino znam da sam dopala kod dr.Alebića i užasno sam sretna zbog toga, jer čovjek je legenda!!Ne znam kod koga si inače ginaća u Požegi, ali mislim da kao i ja misliš da oni nisu ni do koljena ovima na VV, ja sam stvarno prezadovoljna osobljem, a naručito doktorom.I kao što sam rekla, to jako puno znači kad vidiš da je netko toliko pristupačan i dobar, da ima vremena za tebe i da te sluša i savjetuje!I ja sam s mužem po Zagrebu uglavnom išla busom, i bez obzira na sve ali i to je u neku ruku umor...tako da ne znam baš da kada krenem u postupak da ću se moći tako bez nervoze vozati tamo-amo...ne znam što ću i kako smisliti...još uvijek sam zbunjena i ne znam što da činim i kada??!!

----------


## Tigrica84

> i ja sam jednom dobila u nedjelju i kad sam u ponedjeljak zvala da se narucim, sestra me pital dal sam vec njihov pacijent i kad sam rekla da jesam rekla da se niti ne trebam narucivati nego da samo dodjem..
> nemoj brinuti bezveze... puno je stvari koje mogu krenuti krivo u postupku i to puno prije transfera, ali mislim da je najlakse ici korak po korak, a ne unaprijed brinuti.. barem je meni tako...


da imas pravo.Tako je najbolje.Hvala na savjetu

----------


## Destiny child

@Richy  Znam kako ti je, tako je bilo i meni. Ja sam se dugo borila sa prihvaćanjem da ne možemo imat prirodno djecu posebice zato jer sam se cijeli život pazila samo da ne bih s time imala problema. A onda kod mene sve ok, a kod njega tako loša situacija. No sada je to nebitno. Prihvatila sam to. Kao i spoznaju da ne mora uspjeti i napravila back up plan što ako ne uspije i ne budemo nikako mogli imati djecu. Prije svega sam htjela potpuno isprazniti glavu, a i srce od silne želje da imamo djecu. I sada mi nije problem veseliti se svakoj prirodnoj trudnoći oko mene. Istina, teško mi je, ali manje nego prije. Sada sam u fazi "samo da to sve prođe", trudim se skoncentrirati na postupak kao na odlazak zubaru, a ne na rezultat tog postupka (dijete) jer onda će razočarenje biti manje. Možda to nekome može zvučati okrutno i smiješno, ali meni je tako lakše. I mislim da svatko treba raditi ono što njemu olakšava.

Ja se ne bojim fizičke boli. Bojim se više stimulacije i šopanja sa hormonima. Bojim se nuspojava, mučnina, povraćanja, tahikardija sa kojima i inače imam problema...

Trenutno pijem kontracepciju kao pripremu za postupak, 21 dc idem na kontrolu, a onda ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## hope31

Evo cure ja sam u subotu bila naručena na kao odmezavanje js i suprug isao sa mnom i danas je navodno trebao biti transfer ako bi bilo što od toga, međutim dr se predomislila i rekla da dodem danas na još jedan pregled kao da vidi folikul i rekla je da je danas 18mm i dobila štopericu za večeras, u srijedu punkcija tako da sam sada malo zbunjena...radit će mi punkciju nadam se da neće biti prazan folikul a koliko sam skužila i odmrzavat će js malo govori pa nisam sigurna baš
eto tolio za sada

----------


## eva133

Hope sretno na punkciji, a i na transferu. 
Neka se oplode!!!!

----------


## hope31

> Meni je doktor A rekao da kada odlučim da sam spremna za postupak, da nazovem prvi dan ciklusa i dođem 3-5 dan, pa da će mi obaviti pregled i dati kontracepcijske tablete 8 stim da nisam shvatila koliko se dugo piju te tablete?? ), i onda koliko sam ja shvatila da mjesec iza toga idemo u postupak ( što to konkretno znači?? )...stvarno vas molim da mi malo pojasnite taj proces na početku,please...ja inače nisam iz Zagreba, već sam iz Požege, pa mi je vrlo bitno da znam kada iza tih tableta dolazim k njemu i da li onda moram biti na nekom kao promatranju, tako sam barem ja shvatila da svaki drugi treći dan morm doći na pregled???Dr. Alebić mi je rekao, da to traje nekih 12-ak dana, do samog transfera??!!I još nešto, molim vas recite mi na koji način se radi ta punkcija, to izvlačenje jajnih stanica???Iskreno, veliki sam tremaroš i kod samog pregleda, a kamoli kod punkcije...ne mogu ni zamisliti da bih to mogla preživjeti olako!!Da li možda postoji kakva mogućnost nekakve anestezije ili nešto drugo???Molim vas,kažite mi malo više o tome...hvala unaprijed!!


draga Richy anestezije nema kod punkcije, prije postupka dobiješ tramal i apaurin i sjediš u hodniku malo više od pol sata dok te ne prozovu.Punkcija malo boli ali nemoj se bojati, sestre su s tobom cijelo vrijeme, drže te za ruku,i ja sam se jako bojala imala sam6 jajnih stanica i dosta dugo je trajala pnkcija ali izdrži se...ništa se ne brini, i ja imam neke takihardije i aritmije i nije mi se ništa dogodilo..samo misli na druge stvari...bitno je da mi dobijemo naše bebice a sve ostalo preživjet ćemo,,jake smo mi žene,,želim ti puno sreće

----------


## hope31

> Hope sretno na punkciji, a i na transferu. 
> Neka se oplode!!!!


Hvala ti draga, ne nadam se previše ovoga puta, malo sam onako ravnodušna samo da prođe to s tim nemogućim zamrznutim i da idem dalje...ne znam uopće šta naš pametni ministar misli o tome kad ti izvrsne kvalitete js zazmrznu i onda kad ih odmrzavaju ne prežive ili se ne dijele...najradije bi njega povela sa mnom na punkciju da vidi što proživljavamo
danas sam tako ljuta na cijelo naše zdravstvo ufff...malo ti govore i kad pitaš onda samo kažu ne brinite ništa ma jooj

----------


## hope31

Ispricavam se Richy zbog takihardija pobrkala sam postove :Wink: )

----------


## Tigrica84

hey cure?A kaj je s uputnicom za VV za pregled.jel ja to vec sad mogu traziti da mi napise da nebi bilo drugi tjedan da potrefim suprotnu smjenu od ginicke.Kaj bi trebalo pisati?
hvala unaprijed na savjetima

----------


## eva133

Uputnica ti vrijedi mjesec dana.
Meni je nekada na uputnici pisalo bolničko liječenje, a nekada ivf postupak.

----------


## Richy

Ajme, drage moje cure ja se vama divim, i voljela bih reći da sam jednako hrabra kao i vi u tome svemu, ali na žalost nisam....barem ne još...Ja više od svega želim bebicu, to uopće nije upitno, ali ne možete ni zamisliti koliko se bojim te punkcije...stravično!!koliko traje ta punkcija vremenski??A kada punkcija završi,kada mora suprug biti tamo da da svoj uzorak za transfer??Koliko traje transfer, tj. vraćanje tih stanica nazad??Možda pitam gluposti, ali stvarno ne znam puno o tome...čitam i previše, ali ipak volim ćuti mišljenje i iskustva onih koji su to prošli i koji znaju, pogotovo što se radi na istome mjestu!?Svaka vaša riječ meni znači puno...

----------


## Destiny child

@hope31 Taj ministar ne misli. I to je to. I da, bojim se njegovog smišljanja jer kada on smisli nama ne može biti dobro. 
Nadam se da će odmrzavanje uspjeti...drži se i samo hladne glave(koliko je to moguće).

@Tigrica 31  Meni na uputnicama za pregled uvijek piše "Pregled i mišljenje", a za postupak  treba pisati"MPO". Tako rekli na VV. Možeš uputnice uzeti i ranije. Vrijede 30 dana, a ako prekoračiš datum samo traži svog ginića da ti prepravi datum. Ja ih volim imati kod sebe na vrijeme.

----------


## Ivanicaa

Meni je moja ginekologica kad sam u 8 mjesecu išla na papu odma rekla da neka briseve napravim da za 9 mjesec imam sve spremno i odmah mi je napisala uputnicu za MPO postupak ali nije nikakv datum napisala. Moram priznat da je odlična, sve unaprijed mi je napravila i ispisala da ne moram dolaziti više puta k njoj.

Naš dragi ministar ne misli i nikad se nije razmišljao o tome što mi sve prolazimo zato i sastavlja zakone koje nemaju veze s vezom.

Danas sam puno bolje nego ovih dana, ničeg se ne bojim, sve mi to možemo izdržat i sve to je ništa za ono što možemo dobit, a to je nešto neprocjenjivo!!!!!

Hope31 imam tvoj stav: "samo se opusti i misli na nešto lijepo"! Hvala ti! Vidimo se sutra!!

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna,srdačno te pozdravljam!!Lijepo je vidjeti da ima još netko iz Požege ovdje!!Ti si rekla da ideš kod doktorice??Ja niti ne znam tko sve radi u klinici VV, ja jedino znam da sam dopala kod dr.Alebića i užasno sam sretna zbog toga, jer čovjek je legenda!!Ne znam kod koga si inače ginaća u Požegi, ali mislim da kao i ja misliš da oni nisu ni do koljena ovima na VV, ja sam stvarno prezadovoljna osobljem, a naručito doktorom.I kao što sam rekla, to jako puno znači kad vidiš da je netko toliko pristupačan i dobar, da ima vremena za tebe i da te sluša i savjetuje!I ja sam s mužem po Zagrebu uglavnom išla busom, i bez obzira na sve ali i to je u neku ruku umor...tako da ne znam baš da kada krenem u postupak da ću se moći tako bez nervoze vozati tamo-amo...ne znam što ću i kako smisliti...još uvijek sam zbunjena i ne znam što da činim i kada??!!


Draga skupi 10 postova pa cemo se cut preko privatnih poruka. Do tada ti ne mogu poslat poruku.

----------


## BHany

> Strašna,srdačno te pozdravljam!!Lijepo je vidjeti da ima još netko iz Požege ovdje!!Ti si rekla da ideš kod doktorice??Ja niti ne znam tko sve radi u klinici VV, ja jedino znam da sam dopala kod dr.Alebića i užasno sam sretna zbog toga, jer čovjek je legenda!!Ne znam kod koga si inače ginaća u Požegi, ali mislim da kao i ja misliš da oni nisu ni do koljena ovima na VV, ja sam stvarno prezadovoljna osobljem, a naručito doktorom.


ma ima nas još iz požege (a eto i VV je bio nekad moja matična klinika dok nisam odlučila otići),  samo nemamo više tako puno entuzijazma pa ne pišemo...
sretno cure :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala BHany....i tebi sretno..da ti se želja što prije ostvari...

----------


## eva133

Pozdrav Požežankama :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Richy

Eva133...hvala ti na pozdravima :Very Happy:  Kako skupiti te postove Strašna???Sorry,možda pitam glupost...ali uputi me please...tek sam se registrirala tu, pa puno toga još ne znam :Smile: 
Voljela bih da mogu kontaktirati s tobom putem privatne poruke...pozdrav svima vama dragim i hrabrim ženama!

----------


## eva133

Richy moraš se raspisati.
Piši malo i po drugim temama i vrlo brzo ćeš skupiti 10 postova.

----------


## Strašna

Richy sada imaš 6 postova. Treba ti 10 da se možemo čut preko privatnih poruka. Kao što ti je Eva rekla...trebaš samo pisati. Za svaki odgovor(post) se broj povećava.

----------


## hope31

> Meni je moja ginekologica kad sam u 8 mjesecu išla na papu odma rekla da neka briseve napravim da za 9 mjesec imam sve spremno i odmah mi je napisala uputnicu za MPO postupak ali nije nikakv datum napisala. Moram priznat da je odlična, sve unaprijed mi je napravila i ispisala da ne moram dolaziti više puta k njoj.
> 
> Naš dragi ministar ne misli i nikad se nije razmišljao o tome što mi sve prolazimo zato i sastavlja zakone koje nemaju veze s vezom.
> 
> Danas sam puno bolje nego ovih dana, ničeg se ne bojim, sve mi to možemo izdržat i sve to je ništa za ono što možemo dobit, a to je nešto neprocjenjivo!!!!!
> 
> Hope31 imam tvoj stav: "samo se opusti i misli na nešto lijepo"! Hvala ti! Vidimo se sutra!!


draga kako ćemo se prepoznati?

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam curke moje drage na uputama :Very Happy:  Pisati mi stvarno nije nikakav problem...pogotovo sda na tu temu kad se još radi o istoj stvari i istoj bolnici, tako da su mi potrebne sve bitne informacije i preporuke, kako bih mogla trezvene glave pristupiti cijelom tom postupku! Nego cure, recite mi još molim vas točnije sam postupak punkcije??na koji se način radi, koliko traje dugo i što nakon toga kad to izvade?????I isto tako me zanima da mi netko kaže, ako se naručim u idućem ciklusu ( recimo... ), prvi dan zovem, a treći do peti dan dođem doktoru, moram nositi uputnicu za pregled i opet vaditi nalaze hormona ( mada sam to obavila ovaj mjesec ?! ), i onda što...znači iako imam ciklus, on napravi pregled??koma...tada će mi dati te tablete i koliko dugo se one piju??I šta nakon što zadnji dan popijem tabletu, šta onda???molim vas pišite....sve.baš sve me zanima...kisić.

----------


## frka

Richy, samo polako... sve ces saznati na vrijeme od dr-a, a ako ti nesto nece biti jasno, forumasice su uvijek tu  :Smile: 
o punkciji se bolje ne raspituj jer svatko ima svoj dozivljaj - nekima je to piece of cake i nista ne osjete, neke s druge strane poprilicno boli... traje relativno kratko, ali i to ovisi o broju i smjestaju folikula, kao i smjestaju samih jajnika... punkcija se radi tako da se busi vaginalni zid kako bi se doslo do jajnika te se iglom punktiraju folikuli i usisava tekucina iz njih u kojoj se nalaze jajne stanice. nakon nje lezis ispred sale neko vrijeme (15min - pol sata), ides na razgovor dr-u pa doma... dok lezis, sestra ti javlja koliko je jajnih stanica ispunktirano. pregled 3. dan ciklusa je uobicajen i brzo ces se na to naviknuti. uputnica ti treba svaki put osim ako si bas u postupku - u tom slucaju nosis uputnicu na kojoj pise IVF/ICSI iili MPO na pocetku postupka i ona vrijedi do kraja postupka... ako si hormone vadila na VV-u, sumnjam da ces ih trebati ponavljati.. s pilulama nemam iskustva...

sretno!!!

----------


## zipica

> Hvala vam curke moje drage na uputama Pisati mi stvarno nije nikakav problem...pogotovo sda na tu temu kad se još radi o istoj stvari i istoj bolnici, tako da su mi potrebne sve bitne informacije i preporuke, kako bih mogla trezvene glave pristupiti cijelom tom postupku! Nego cure, recite mi još molim vas točnije sam postupak punkcije??na koji se način radi, koliko traje dugo i što nakon toga kad to izvade?????I isto tako me zanima da mi netko kaže, ako se naručim u idućem ciklusu ( recimo... ), prvi dan zovem, a treći do peti dan dođem doktoru, moram nositi uputnicu za pregled i opet vaditi nalaze hormona ( mada sam to obavila ovaj mjesec ?! ), i onda što...znači iako imam ciklus, on napravi pregled??koma...tada će mi dati te tablete i koliko dugo se one piju??I šta nakon što zadnji dan popijem tabletu, šta onda???molim vas pišite....sve.baš sve me zanima...kisić.


koliko sam shvatila već si bila kod doktora na pregledu, onda imaš povijest bolesti na kojoj ti točno piše kakvu uputnicu trebaš (barem je meni tako pisalo) što znači da će tvoj ginić odmah znati kakvu ti treba izdati...ne brini se i ako ti bude pisalo nešto pogrešno, možeš se sa sestrama dogovoriti da drugi dan doneseš ispravljenu uputnicu!
jest da prema ovome što si sve napisala nije mi baš sve jasno.....pitaš za punkciju, a niste još ni u postupku....iskreno mislim da previše žuriš, znaš kako kažu duboku udahni i korak po korak...ovako se samo previše brineš a od toga nema koristi...
i da draga za vrijeme ciklusa (ako se odlučite za neki od postuapka MPO-a) ideš stalno na preglede...jer se "veoma važne stvari" stvaraju prije ovulacije (mali zgodni folikulići!!!)  :Wink:

----------


## malena19

> Meni je doktor A rekao da kada odlučim da sam spremna za postupak, da nazovem prvi dan ciklusa i dođem 3-5 dan, pa da će mi obaviti pregled i dati kontracepcijske tablete 8 stim da nisam shvatila koliko se dugo piju te tablete?? ), i onda koliko sam ja shvatila da mjesec iza toga idemo u postupak ( što to konkretno znači?? )...stvarno vas molim da mi malo pojasnite taj proces na početku,please...ja inače nisam iz Zagreba, već sam iz Požege, pa mi je vrlo bitno da znam kada iza tih tableta dolazim k njemu i da li onda moram biti na nekom kao promatranju, tako sam barem ja shvatila da svaki drugi treći dan morm doći na pregled???Dr. Alebić mi je rekao, da to traje nekih 12-ak dana, do samog transfera??!!I još nešto, molim vas recite mi na koji način se radi ta punkcija, to izvlačenje jajnih stanica???Iskreno, veliki sam tremaroš i kod samog pregleda, a kamoli kod punkcije...ne mogu ni zamisliti da bih to mogla preživjeti olako!!Da li možda postoji kakva mogućnost nekakve anestezije ili nešto drugo???Molim vas,kažite mi malo više o tome...hvala unaprijed!!


bok.. i ja sam u svom prvom postupku i imala sam i imam milion pitanja pa ti mogu napisati svoje dosadasnje iskustvo...
isto sam kod doktora i isto mi je rekao da dodjem 3dc. prije toga sam pila yasmin i kad popijes kutiju i dobijes, onda 1dc zoves gore i narucis se za 3dc.
Ja sam dosla 3dc, doktor me pregledao i dao injekcije za 5 dana i rekao da dodjem za 5 dana (8dc) na folikulometriju. jednu odmah dobijes gore, a ostale ili sama pikas ili mozes njima dolaziti - meni ih daje muz i uopce nije strasno... mislim boli , ali samo dok ju daje i min-dve poslije i ne boli jako (doduse ja sam na pocetku dobivala 1 gonal pa ne znam kako je kad je vise injekcija ili kad su drugi ljekovi).

danas mi je 8dc i ponovno sam bila gore. Doc me opet pregledao, rekao da je sve ok (doduse nije rekao koliko ih ima i kakvi su, ali valjda su jos mali) i dao mi danas i sutra 2 injekcije (1 gonal i 1 cerotide) i u cetvrtak sam opet gore - znaci 3 puta u 10dana. ovo ti pisem d a vidis da nije tako cesto to promatranje kako si ti nazvala. Naravno to je sve vrlo individualno i moze se desiti da moras cesce gore, ali nije tako naporno.

iako sam se ja nekako odmah pomirila s time da cemo morati na MPO i isla sam bez razmisljanja u prvom mogucem ciklusu, razumijem tvoj strah jer i ja se i ja svasta pitam i imam tremu svaki put kad skuzim da ce me uskoro doktor prozvati... ali kad odradim shvatim da i nije bilo tako strasno... i neugoda i bol se zaboravi za par minuta...
za punkciju i transfer ti ne znam reci jer me to ceka za par dana, ali slazem se sa Strasnom da se sve da izdrzati... 
mene je najvise strah razocaranja ako ne uspije i u potpunosti vjerujem da ce sve biti ok, ali sam s druge strane svjesna da i onaj los rezultat podsvjesno visi tu negdje .. ali ne razmisljam o njemu dok do toga ne dodlje...i iskreno se nadam da niti nece  :Smile: 

miozda ti je najbolje definirati neki datum.. npr 3 ili 4 ciklus od danas... i izracunas si kad bi to trebalo biti i polako se privikavas na to da taj datum kreces... pa kad dodje taj dan neces biti u takvoj panici i lakse ces krenuti... ne znam... ali ti zelim puno srece i sto manje boli kad god to bude  :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

E i ja bi to voljela imati na vrijemda mi se nebi potrefilo u suprotnom vremenu od nje pa nemrem dopit uputnicu na vrijem.Znam da traju mj dana.Al imam osjecaja da je moja ginicka nake smotana tj uopce mi se ne dopada.Al sto blizu mi je.Valjda je onda dovoljno da joj kazem da idem sad na pregled?Da li joj trebam raci da upisuje koji je to dan ciklusa,neznam jel to vazno.Hvala na savjetima.

----------


## kitty

ma samo ju traži da ti na uputnicu ne napiše datum, i onda si mirna.

----------


## Ivanicaa

> draga kako ćemo se prepoznati?


U ponedjeljak smo razgovarale kad smo muževe naručivale za sutra. Sjećaš se?

----------


## eva133

*Richy* dobit ćeš kontracepciju koja se inače dobiva prije stimuliranog postupka. U mom slučaju je to bio jasmin. One se piju 21 dan. Znači dođeš na pregled 3 dc i od toga dana ih počneš piti. Kupit ćeš ih dolje u ljekarni na vv. Kad ih popiješ čekaš mengu. Menga dolazi za 3-4 dana. Onda opet zoveš 1dc i naručiš se za 3dc i tada bi trebala ući u postupak. 
Gle, sve smo preživjele punkciju i idemo opet, tako da to i nije tako strašno.
Evo, ja sam imala 1 folikul. Sa pripremom sam unutra bila točno 5 minuta(u sali ima sat u koji zurim cijelo vrijeme).
Opusti se i kreni. Bitno je samo da kreneš, a onda stvari idu same od sebe.
Sretno.

----------


## Richy

Ajme, presretna sam što konačno imam s nekime podijeliti svoja razmišljanja, brige i strahove...Hvala vam cure od srca :Very Happy:  .Ja od 22.09. svaki dan imam u glavi samo misli o toj izvantjelesnoj oplodnji, pokušavam se koncentrirati na posao, ali baš i ne uspjevam..misli se opet vraćaju i vraćaju. Želudac se grči, treperim kao šibica na vjetru i nervoza je skroz prisutna...Upravo iz toga razloga smatram da sam napravila dobro to što sam na neko određeno vrijeme odgodila postupak.Trebam srediti svoje misli, stabilizirati se, prestati plakati i reći samoj sebi...ja to želim, ja to mogu, ja to hoću!!Ja sam u životu perfekcionista, i sve nekako nastojim imati pod kontrolom, sve odraditi na vrijeme, točno i kako treba, što često i nije dobro...evo recimo, čeka me kao što vidite veliki korak u životu, a ja sam opterećena time kako će trpiti moj posao, koliko ću izbivati...onda i ime što nisam iz Zagreba, kako ću i psihički i fizički i novčano moći danima putovati u Zagreb i nazad....mislim možda su to gluposti, ali to mene nervira i brine...rekla sam mužu da bi najbolje bilo u to vrijeme živjeti u Zagrebu i sve bi bilo puno lakše...A što se tiče tih nekih injekcija što ste spominjali da si moraš davati,kuda se bockaju??Moj muž nema teorije da mi to daje, a ja sama pogotovo ne...čemu to??

----------


## eva133

*Richy* daj više skupi postove da ti pošaljem pp. I ja sam iz Pž. Vidi moj potpis (imam puno staža gore).

----------


## Strašna

Kao da čujem sebe nekad davno....al bome sad mi sve ima smisla...i više se ne bojim ničeg...samo iščekivanja jer to me jedino ubi.....

----------


## Richy

Draga eva133...ja se trudim skupiti te postove, jer bih i sama voljela još onako detaljnije podjeliti iskustva s mojim sugrađankama :Smile:  
Strašna...nadam se da ću i tebe ćuti uskoro?!Puse mojim Požežankama, ali naravno i svim ostalim curkama ovdje...

----------


## Richy

A nisam shvatila kod kojeg ste vi doktora tamo??Isto dr. Alebić ili???Ni ne znam tko još radi tamo...čula sam za nekog dr. Lučingera, ali ne znam da li on još radi ili ne??ja sam sa Alebićem iznimno zadovoljna, nisam mogla ni poželjeti boljeg i pažljivijeg doktora od njega!!Svaka mu čast...pravi je!!To mi jedino daje elana dasve ovo što me čeka izdržim kako treba!!

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam kod doktorice Pavan Jukić. I isto sam zadovoljna s njom. Naspram naših liječnika u PŽ-ono je super!

----------


## eva133

Ja sam kod Alebića, a Strašna je dok doktrice Jukić Pavan.
Lučinger ne radi na vv već godinu dana.

Alebić je super, nisi pogriješila s izborom.

----------


## Richy

I što sada....ja skupila 10 postova, kako sada pisati pp???dajte cure,pooomagajte!!!smotana sam malo....he,he..

----------


## eva133

Joj Richy mislim da treba još, jer još nemaš opciju pp.

----------


## Richy

šmrc :Sad: šmrc :Sad:  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

pa da...malo sam škicnila u pravila...pa piše da treba imat odredjen "staž". Ne znam koliko to postova podrazumjeva al bila sam uvjerena da je meni bilo s 10.

----------


## Richy

Ajme, pa zar ne postoji nikakva druga opcija??!!A ništa ,valjda i u tome vrijedi ono pravilo: "strpljen-spašen"..ha,ha...čujemo se curke moje :Smile: ljubim vas.

----------


## Strašna

Evo sad možeš. Ja sam ti poslala pp. Skužit ćeš valjda :D

----------


## BHany

> A što se tiče tih nekih injekcija što ste spominjali da si moraš davati,kuda se bockaju??Moj muž nema teorije da mi to daje, a ja sama pogotovo ne...čemu to??


ako ti liječnik u zagrebu napiše na papirić sa svojim potpisom i pečatom kada i koje injekcije trebaš primiti (dobro je da to i sama znaš jer nekad ne znaju pročitati napisano...) u Požegi možeš otići u DZ u ginekološki dispanzer bez obzira koji doktor radi, ako je radno vrijeme...samo se javi sestri, ona će to prijaviti dr. koji radi i za 10 minuta si gotova...
ili na bolnicu na ginekološki odjel u bilo koje doba dana ili noći pozvoniš (ako dispanzer u to vrijeme ne radi...npr, u 23 h za štopericu, i daju ti bez problema (naravno, poneseš svoje gonale/menopure ili što već)...
nisam nikada, u ovih 10 i još sitno godina imala problema...nekada sam prije išla i na hitnu i kod liječnika opće prakse, a onda su se dogovorili da te hormonske daju samo u ginekološkim ambulantama/odjelima
i nisam si još nikad dala sam injekciju (šifra:prparoš: ) :Grin:

----------


## Tigrica84

> Ja sam kod Alebića, a Strašna je dok doktrice Jukić Pavan.
> Lučinger ne radi na vv već godinu dana.
> 
> Alebić je super, nisi pogriješila s izborom.


i ja sam kod Alebića.Ja sam inace jako zbunjena kod  ginkologa al da on je super.

----------


## malena19

> A što se tiče tih nekih injekcija što ste spominjali da si moraš davati,kuda se bockaju??Moj muž nema teorije da mi to daje, a ja sama pogotovo ne...čemu to??


bockaju se u trbuh ili u nadlakticu.... kad krenes u postupak sestra ti da prvu inekciju i ljekove za ostale dane... meni muz daje inekciju i uopce nije strasno... sestra mu je pokazala kad mi je davala prvu i vidjeli smo da nije komplicirano... meni jucer sestra davala i skuzila da isto boli kad daje on i kad mi je ona dala... jedino je pitanje straha, ali igle su dosta kratke i ne moze nikakvu stetu napraviti.. naravno treba paziti da nesto ne prolije i biti pazljiv, ali zaista nije komplicirano... ali ako se bas boji pikati onda nema smisla da se muci pa mozes ici u DZ kao sto su cure napisale..

ne znam dal ce i dragi ici s tobom 3dc kad krenete u postupak, ali ako ce ici mozda je najbolje da vidi kako to ide pa onda odlucite....
moj ide sa mnom svaki put kad idem gore... jest da na kraju samo glumi vozaca i ceka, ali on zeli biti ukljucen u sve  :Smile:  a za par dana ce datii svoj doprinos  :Smile: 

i da... kad budes isla gore prvi put (po yasmin) onda ti tvoj ginekolog treba dati uputnicu za pregled, a kad dobijes yasmin onda ti doktor u povijest bolesti upise da doneses uputnicu za IVF i to samo pokazes svom ginekologu i znat ce sto ce napisati (meni je pisalo bolnicko ljecenje)... to dobije 3dc i trebas doci ponovno 3 sljedeceg ciklusa tako da imas dovoljno vremena da izvadis uputnicu... nemoj razbijati glavu takvim sitnicama... kad jednom krenes sve to sjedne nekako na svoje mjesto i ide svojim tokom...

i ja sam veliki perfekcionista i volim sve imati pod kontrolom i mrzim neizvjesnost... ja sam si pomogla tako da sam si napravila  popis svih koraka i svih losih stvari koje se mogu desiti da uopce ne dodjem do faze kad cekam betu i sad idem korak po korak (sad sam na trecem od sedam  :Smile:  :Smile:  ) i ne zamaram se sljedecim korakom dok ne dodjem do njega... 
Smatram da mi je bezveze razmisljati o tome koliko boli punkcija, ako na kraju ispadne da nakon yasmina imam neku veliku cistu i na kraju odgodimo postupak... nadam se da razumijes sto zelim reci  :Smile: 

Meni moj ginekolog i doc opce prakse nikad ne stavljaju datum na uputnice, a mislim da mi je netko nedavno rekao da su to sad uveli kao pravilo pa trazi da ti ne stave datum

----------


## Richy

divne ste curke!Uz vas sam jača,moram biti...ako želim bebaća, nemam druge opcije...ipak dobro je znati što se kaže "pokoju više"..pogotovo iz toga razloga što se radi o Zagrebu, pa mi baš i nije svejedno doći tamo nepripremljena i neinformirana,zar ne?!Vidim ja da sve vi već ste gotovo sve to iskusile na svojoj koži, a ja kao siroče još ništa posebno..a malo je reći da se bojim svega...jooj,jooj...Ipak, ići će to na dobro, vidim ja...prva dva dana sam plakala i dan i noć, morala sam to jednostavno tako izbaciti iz sebe i pomiriti se sa sudbinom...Sada imam vas, i osjećam se puno bolje!!Zajedno smo jače nego ikada...sve ćemo mi uskoro dobiti svoje bebice i ponosno se šepuriti ulicom!ha,ha...Onda ćemo se skupiti zajedno i proslaviti to zajedno!Ha,koja ideja?!!Puse svima...

----------


## Tigrica84

curke.Muz mi je podigao uputnicu,valjda nece bit problema jer je nekaj cudno nappisala,al valjda ona zna.
Vazno je da ju imam na vrijeme da me  nebi menga iznenadila

----------


## iva.gita

Da li tko idw na u postupak sredinom 10mj.?

----------


## Strašna

Mislim da cu ja ic tako nekako.....sredinom-ili krajem....

----------


## malena19

ja sam jutros opet bila gore (danas mi je 10DC) i doc me pregledao, dali mi inekcije i vadili krv (svaki put su mi vadili estrogen i progesteron)  i doc mi je rekao da se vratim u 11 kad budu gotovi nalazi hormona jer su mi folikuli premali i nisu za zavrsavanje..
nije mi rekao ni koliko ih je ni koliko su veliki samo da su mali  :Sad: 

kad sam se vratila opet me pregledao (uz komentar kad sam usla: sad cete sigurno dozivite nesto sto nikad niste: da vas netko pregleda dva puta u jednom danu  :Smile:  - bas je super)
i rekao da sam po hormonima spremna (mislim da je estrogen preko 8000, a ref vrijednost je do 430), ali da su folikuli jos mali. Pa mi je za sutra dao jos 1 cetrodite i 1,5 gonal za sutra (do sad je bio 1 dnevno) i rekao da dodjem u subotu na pregled i da ce u subotu navecer biti stoperica.

bas se dugo dvoumio sto da napravi i shvatila sam da bi bilo idelano da stoperica bude u petak navecer, a u nedjelju punkcija, ali nedjeljom ne rade. Bas sam pehista. Zanima me dal je netko imao ovakvo iskustvo? da mu u simuliranom pobjegnu folikuli? na drugom pregledu sam skicnula monitor i vidjela jedan jajnik i cini mi se da ih zbilja ima puno.... nadam se da ce barem nesto biti od toga  :Sad: 

uz to sve me jucer navecer copila neka prehlada.. nemam temp, ali puno kisem i curi mi nos i bole me sinusi. Citala sam da zna pasti imunitet pod stimulacijom. Dal je netko od vas imao takvih problema? Cime ste se ljecile? glupo mi je piti bilo sta dok uzgajam folikulice  :Smile: 

bas sam pehist.. sve kod mene mora biti komplicirano  :Sad:

----------


## malena19

ne znam dal je estrogen i estradion isto pa sam mozda nesto krivo napisala  :Sad:  sve u svemu vadili su mi E2 i P4 sto god to bilo  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Uvijek se iznova vraćam na prethodne poruke i čitam sve ispočetka, kako bih sve to skupa konačno shvatila, ali nažalost, iskreno ja sam se sva pogubila i više ne znam što je što...šmrc :Sad:  Znam da ćete reći da brzam sa shvaćanjima iako još nisam ušla u postupak, ali ja to jednostavno moram savladati u svojoj glavi prije samoga postupka..mene zanima u kojoj fazi kod postupka treba najčešće biti na bolnici??Naime, ovako stvari stoje...npr.ja bih trebala dobiti mengu negdje oko sredine 10. mjeseca, i onda su mi rekli da nazovem tamo prvi dan i dođem treći do peti dan, kada će dr. obaviti pregled ( kakav pregled,na koji način ?? ) i dati mi kontracepciju i onda kao od idućeg mjeseca iza toga, znači u 11.mjesecu bih recimo krenula u postupak.E sad me zanima, taj dan u 11. mjesecu ( ako bude tako ),što će mi raditi?????Kada onda opet moram doći??Što je to štoperica i kada se do nje dolazi??A transfer, da li se za transfer točno zna koji dan će biti ili??Znam da možda ova moja pitanja nisu baš suvisla, oprostite mi na radoznalosti ali ja sam sada totalno u tome i moram pokupiti što više informacija :Smile: A ponajviše me zanima svaka ta pojedina faza jer moram si isplanirati kada mi je najpotrebnije uzeti bolovanje i na koliko dugo, jer i to moram unaprijed isplanirati i najaviti!

----------


## laky

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/5605-Linkovi

imas tu dosta toga :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Drage moje samo da se javim, u srijedu sam trebala imati punkciju folikula, ovaj mjesec sam u prirodnjaku i trebali su mo odmrznuti moje 3 js iz proškog postupka, međutim kad sam došla na pregled prije punkcije folikul pukao...i tu se moje nade raspršile, dr je rekao da će mi odmrznuti js i danas idemo na transfer mislila sam da nema šanse da prežive odmrzavanje, kad danas biologinja kaže sve tri su mi se oplodile i to dobre kvalitete 2 stanice 4-stanične a jedna2-stanična...dakle transfer je obavljen sada čekamo.....sretno svima i pusa

----------


## Strašna

Uh, vidjet ćeš, još će to na kraju dobro proći. Želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## hope31

Strasna hvala ti,nadam se dok se ne dokaze suprotno :Smile: )

----------


## hope31

Richy nemoj se unaprijed opterecivati doktor ce ti sve objasniti..ukratko ako ti je rekao da se javis u 10 mjesecu 1 dc kad dobijes nazoves i narucis se za treci dan onda te pregleda uzv -om i dobijes kontracepcijske pilule koje pijes 21 dan iza toga dobijes mengu nakon 3,4 dana i opet u 11 mjesecu sr javis 1 dc da te naruci za 3 dc kada ces poceti dobijati inekcihe ako si u stimuliranom postupku znaci gonali ili menopuri i ici ces na folikulometriju recimo svaki drugi dan i onda kad on bude vidio da je vrijene za stopericu dobit ces je kod njih a bocnut te mogu i na hitnoj ili gdje vec odes u tocno vrijeme koje ti napisu.nakon stoperice recimo primis je pon. U srijedu dolazis na punkciju ali sve ce ti dr reci i transfer je za dva dana nakon punkcije.transfer ti znaci vracanje embrija u maternicu...eto nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla

----------


## Richy

Draga Hope31 :Smile: 
Puno ti hvala što si mi svce to pojasnila,sada nekako već sve sjeda na svoje mjesto...imam vas ovdje jako puno dragih cura koje mi puno pomažete svojim savjetima i iskustvima...lijepo vas je imati tu pored sebe,odmah se osjećam jačom i spremnijom za ovakve poduhvate!! Tebi želim svu sreću, i da ovaj puta uspiješ dobit ono što jako želiš...držim fige za sreću!!veeeelika pusa od mene..

----------


## hope31

Ivanicaa tek sad sam skuzila,pa bile smo jucer skupa na transferu i ti i tvoj muz ste me odvezli do kolodvora s onom mojom torbetinom ko da su cigle bile unutra...puno vam hvala draga

----------


## Ivanicaa

Da, draga.....nadam se da si sretno stigla i da nisi previše tu torbetinu nosila. Nemoj ići radit, doma ostani i nek te mužić mazi i pazi dva tjedna!!
Uglavnom držim fige svima nama koji smo jučer bile na transferu!! 
Ja idem vadit betu 15.10., ne znam kako ću do onda izdržat....

----------


## hope31

Do vlaka sam ju nosila onda mi je jedna cura pomogla ju dignut i spustit kad sam stigla kuci...odlucila sam da cu bit na bolovanju a betu cu vadit 14 to je petak...izdrzat cemo okupiraj se necime,citaj sve smo nervozne ali kid mene je sad najgore sto sam se jako prehladila pa ne znam ksko ce to utjecat

----------


## Tigrica84

> Drage moje samo da se javim, u srijedu sam trebala imati punkciju folikula, ovaj mjesec sam u prirodnjaku i trebali su mo odmrznuti moje 3 js iz proškog postupka, međutim kad sam došla na pregled prije punkcije folikul pukao...i tu se moje nade raspršile, dr je rekao da će mi odmrznuti js i danas idemo na transfer mislila sam da nema šanse da prežive odmrzavanje, kad danas biologinja kaže sve tri su mi se oplodile i to dobre kvalitete 2 stanice 4-stanične a jedna2-stanična...dakle transfer je obavljen sada čekamo.....sretno svima i pusa


bas mi je drago radi tebe

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke samo vam zelim reci da i mene to uskoro ceka.Ovih dana bi trebala dobiti mengu pa na pregled 3dc.Bas me znamim sto ce mi ovaj put reci jer nisam bila kod njega punih godinu dana.

----------


## hope31

> bas mi je drago radi tebe


Hvala ti draga..samo da bude nesto i ja tebi zelim puno srece..

----------


## malena19

sretno svim curama koje cekaju betu ili transfer  :Smile: 

ja danas dobila jos 1 G i 1 C i dragi ce mi dati stopericu veceras u 21:15. Punkcija je u pon u 7:45.
Ima dosta folikula, ali mi doc nije htio reci broj da me ne plasi... mozda i bolje.. vidjet cu u ponedjeljak....

pitanje za cure koje su vec bila na transferu: dal vam zaista treba kucni ogrtac ili je spavacica dovoljna? Meni je bed sto je moj dosta veliki pa mi je bezveze to tegliti gore bezveze.
tnx!

p.s. Kitty isprazni inbox ... ne mogu ti odgovoriti na pp  :Sad:

----------


## hope31

Joj cure pomagajte ako je bilo koja imala ovajav problem,jucer sam imala transfer i sad me ulovila prehlada kasljem ko luda i imam temp.37,5 neznam da li smijem sto popiti recimo lupocet da li ce naskoditi?

----------


## eva133

> Joj cure pomagajte ako je bilo koja imala ovajav problem,jucer sam imala transfer i sad me ulovila prehlada kasljem ko luda i imam temp.37,5 neznam da li smijem sto popiti recimo lupocet da li ce naskoditi?


Joj draga i meni se to dešavalo dok sam bila na inseminacijama. Pila sam lupocet. Valjda nam oslabi imunitet.

----------


## hope31

Onda cu i ja popit lupicet valjda nece naskoditi,ali najgore sto ovaj postupak nisam imala stimulaciju od nje slabi imunitet..al svejedno cu popit pa kako bude..hvala ti draga

----------


## malena19

> Joj cure pomagajte ako je bilo koja imala ovajav problem,jucer sam imala transfer i sad me ulovila prehlada kasljem ko luda i imam temp.37,5 neznam da li smijem sto popiti recimo lupocet da li ce naskoditi?


i mene je drzala neka prehlada od srijede popodne... Curio nos, temp do 37,5, kihanje i kasljanje i ona standardna malaksalost.. ja sam popila samo 2 lupoceta u ta 3 dana... ne bi ni to, ali sam zbilja bila koma i htjela sam ozdraviti prije punkcije.. naravno uz to sto vise lezanja (mada sam bila na posliu i cet i pet), puno caja i voca, spricala propolis,  jela sam i imunoplus med i silila se klopati normalno jer sam izgubila apetit...i pomoglo je...danas sam vec puno bolje.... 
danas sam to rekla doktoru i sestri i rekli su da uzimam samo puno propolisa i vitamina C...
doduse ja sam tek na stimulaciji.... i tu sam pitala, ali mi nitko nije odgovorio pa ti mozda ovo moje pomogne... sve u svemu sretno!

----------


## Tigrica84

> sretno svim curama koje cekaju betu ili transfer 
> 
> ja danas dobila jos 1 G i 1 C i dragi ce mi dati stopericu veceras u 21:15. Punkcija je u pon u 7:45.
> Ima dosta folikula, ali mi doc nije htio reci broj da me ne plasi... mozda i bolje.. vidjet cu u ponedjeljak....
> 
> pitanje za cure koje su vec bila na transferu: dal vam zaista treba kucni ogrtac ili je spavacica dovoljna? Meni je bed sto je moj dosta veliki pa mi je bezveze to tegliti gore bezveze.
> tnx!
> 
> p.s. Kitty isprazni inbox ... ne mogu ti odgovoriti na pp


ja sam nosila prosle godine ogrtac al ja mislim da zapravo meni nije trebao jer sam imala dosta dugu i zatvorenu spavacicu.

----------


## Šiškica

ne treba ogrtač.. a brate mili ne treba ni duga spavaćica  :Grin:  ionako ju digneš na stolu i briga doktore, sestre i druge cure kakva je..   
Obično cure nose što im je zgodno i komotno ..dužine oko koljena..

Meni su važne čarpice na nogama jer mi je uvjek zima i šlape..

 a ogrtač je totalno nepotrebna stvar.. :Rolling Eyes:  presvučeš se, čekaš red, na toplom si i na kraju napraviš dva tri metra do sale za punkciju ili transver..

A odlazak na WC sam uvjek obavljala prije postupaka, prije ulaska u salu..tako da nema problema.

----------


## eva133

Ja sam vidjela cure da idu na wc u spavaćici bez mantila i izgledalo mi je normalno.

----------


## Šiškica

Eva ja hrpu puta bila u postupcima tj. u sali (da ne prebrojavam sad) i moram reći ni jedan jedini puta nisam išla na WC kad sam se presvukla u spavaćicu..

I zaboravila sam prokomentirati kak mi je bio smješan ovaj zadnji dobitni transfer kad su promjenili politiku i vraćali embrije na pun mjehur da mogu lijepo uslikati "TAJ SVEČANI TRENUTAK"..  a nakon pol sata ležanja smo se dogovarale koji redom ćemo na piškenje jer su nam mjehuri pucali..  :Grin:

----------


## eva133

*Šiškice* ti si bar izdržala pola sata ležući. Ja sam već nakon 10 minuta pitala sestru jel se mogu ustati, da ne bude poplava.

----------


## malena19

> ne treba ogrtač.. a brate mili ne treba ni duga spavaćica  ionako ju digneš na stolu i briga doktore, sestre i druge cure kakva je..   
> Obično cure nose što im je zgodno i komotno ..dužine oko koljena..
> 
> Meni su važne čarpice na nogama jer mi je uvjek zima i šlape..
> 
>  a ogrtač je totalno nepotrebna stvar.. presvučeš se, čekaš red, na toplom si i na kraju napraviš dva tri metra do sale za punkciju ili transver..
> 
> A odlazak na WC sam uvjek obavljala prije postupaka, prije ulaska u salu..tako da nema problema.


super.. *puno hvala svima* ... i meni se cinio nepotrebnim, ali svejedno pitam...
i moja spavacica je do koljena i vjerujem da ce biti dovoljno duga  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Eva ja hrpu puta bila u postupcima tj. u sali (da ne prebrojavam sad) i moram reći ni jedan jedini puta nisam išla na WC kad sam se presvukla u spavaćicu..
> 
> I zaboravila sam prokomentirati kak mi je bio smješan ovaj zadnji dobitni transfer kad su promjenili politiku i vraćali embrije na pun mjehur da mogu lijepo uslikati "TAJ SVEČANI TRENUTAK"..  a nakon pol sata ležanja smo se dogovarale koji redom ćemo na piškenje jer su nam mjehuri pucali..


 bas citam o punkciji i mislim da sam nedje procitala da treba biti prazan .... znaci za punkciju mjehur treba biti prazan, a za transfer pun?

----------


## hope31

Ja stvarno ne mogu vjerovati koji sam baksuz :Sad: (kasljem imam osjecaj da ce mi cijela utroba izletit van kisem temperatura stalno 37,4 popila dva lupoceta..jos nista bolje nije..nema sanse da mi se sto primi u ovakvom stanju.

----------


## Šiškica

malena19 tako je kako si napisala  :Yes: ..

Punkcija prazan mjehur  a ET pun  :Yes:

----------


## Richy

Drage moje, negdje sredinom 10.mjeseca bih trebala dobiti mengu,jedan dio mene mi govori da je sada pravi trenutak za pokret, a onaj drugi dio mene me baca u očaj od same pomisli na sve to...već sam sama sebi dosadna, no stvar je u tome što od tog zadnjeg puta i posjeti VV, ja više normalno niti spavam, niti radim, niti razmišljam o ičemu drugom osim o tome...pa si mislim, budem li odgodila i ovaj puta, ništa mi neće biti lakše poslije, samo ću još više brinuti i razbijati glavu time...Vi ste jako hrabre i ja vam skidam kapu na tome...kad bih barem i ja bila u pola barem tako hrabra kao i vi??!!šmrc :Sad:

----------


## zipica

> bas citam o punkciji i mislim da sam nedje procitala da treba biti prazan .... znaci za punkciju mjehur treba biti prazan, a za transfer pun?


tako je! Na dan punkcije, nakon što dobijete pikicu protiv bolova i za opuštanje mišića, mora se pričekati nekih pola sata (možda i više) za sam postupak (odnosno da pikice počnu djelovati!), sestra vam kaže u koje točno vijeme morate se javiti ponovno tamo u predprostor sale i moj je savjet da minutu dvije prije nego se morate javiti otiđete na wc i ispraznite mjehur. A na dan transfera, kod kuće uredno ispraznite mjehur i ponesite sa sobom bočicu vode, s tim da nemojte pretjerivati s ispijanjem vode rasporedite odprilke da do devet sati popijete veći dio vode (jer u salu najprije idu cure koje su taj dan na punkciji,pa računajte da će tek najranije oko devet (prije pola deset) biti pozvane na transfer.

----------


## zipica

> Drage moje, negdje sredinom 10.mjeseca bih trebala dobiti mengu,jedan dio mene mi govori da je sada pravi trenutak za pokret, a onaj drugi dio mene me baca u očaj od same pomisli na sve to...već sam sama sebi dosadna, no stvar je u tome što od tog zadnjeg puta i posjeti VV, ja više normalno niti spavam, niti radim, niti razmišljam o ičemu drugom osim o tome...pa si mislim, budem li odgodila i ovaj puta, ništa mi neće biti lakše poslije, samo ću još više brinuti i razbijati glavu time...Vi ste jako hrabre i ja vam skidam kapu na tome...kad bih barem i ja bila u pola barem tako hrabra kao i vi??!!šmrc


Draga, kao i ti sve mi imamo isti cilj: dobiti barem jedno malo divno stvorenje  :Yes:  a da dođemo do tog cilja spremne smo na sve kao i ti! Ne brini, mislim da se je svaka od nas u jednom trenutku osjećala kao ti ali na žalost nema nam druge nego stisnuti zube i upustiti se "u avanturu života"! :Klap:

----------


## Richy

Ee,draga Zipice...jako si to dobro interpretirala...to je uistinu prava " avantura života !! "Znači prije same punkcije dobije se neka injekcija protiv bolova,ha???Ja sam prvotno pitala da li postoji mogućnost nekakve anestezije, jer poznavajući sebe osobno...vrlo je upitno kako će mi to doktor uspješno obaviti,jer ja se sva živa pokočim i kod običnog pregleda, što je svima "mačiji kašalj "..a meni je to nešto strašno...zato se jedino toga bojim...kako će doktor to meni ( takvoj pokočenoj ),uspjeti obaviti ono što treba????jedino da uzme neki omlat i lupi me po glavi, pa da nisam svjesna cijele te procedure...ha,ha,ha...malo karikiram...ali to je jedino što mene pati...kako izdržati bol???!!

----------


## malena19

> malena19 tako je kako si napisala ..
> 
> Punkcija prazan mjehur  a ET pun


hvala!




> tako je! Na dan punkcije, nakon što dobijete pikicu protiv bolova i za opuštanje mišića, mora se pričekati nekih pola sata (možda i više) za sam postupak (odnosno da pikice počnu djelovati!), sestra vam kaže u koje točno vijeme morate se javiti ponovno tamo u predprostor sale i moj je savjet da minutu dvije prije nego se morate javiti otiđete na wc i ispraznite mjehur. A na dan transfera, kod kuće uredno ispraznite mjehur i ponesite sa sobom bočicu vode, s tim da nemojte pretjerivati s ispijanjem vode rasporedite odprilke da do devet sati popijete veći dio vode (jer u salu najprije idu cure koje su taj dan na punkciji,pa računajte da će tek najranije oko devet (prije pola deset) biti pozvane na transfer.


hvala na detaljnom objasnjenju. Sad mi je jasnije  :Smile:  jos samo da odradim punkciju i da bude sve ok odnosno da dodje do oplodnje i transfera  :Smile:

----------


## zipica

> Ee,draga Zipice...jako si to dobro interpretirala...to je uistinu prava " avantura života !! "Znači prije same punkcije dobije se neka injekcija protiv bolova,ha???Ja sam prvotno pitala da li postoji mogućnost nekakve anestezije, jer poznavajući sebe osobno...vrlo je upitno kako će mi to doktor uspješno obaviti,jer ja se sva živa pokočim i kod običnog pregleda, što je svima "mačiji kašalj "..a meni je to nešto strašno...zato se jedino toga bojim...kako će doktor to meni ( takvoj pokočenoj ),uspjeti obaviti ono što treba????jedino da uzme neki omlat i lupi me po glavi, pa da nisam svjesna cijele te procedure...ha,ha,ha...malo karikiram...ali to je jedino što mene pati...kako izdržati bol???!!


na VV dobiješ prije punkcije dvije pikice, jedna u mišić ruke  drugu u guzu  i nakon punkcije dobiješ još jednu pikicu u guzu  :Wink:  koliko ja znam na VV ne postoji mogućnost anestezije to je moguće u privatnim klinikama...vjeruj mi da ćeš nakon dobivenih pikica i pod utjecajem adrenalina zaboraviti na možebitnu bol...kad legneš na stol, opusti se, svira muzika, sestra te drži za ruke i pokušaj ne razmišljati o boli već o tome kako ćeš uskoro dobiti jednu(možda i dvije) malu mrvicu  :Wink:  ... meni je sam postupak bio više neugodan (kad bi mi "usisavali" folikule naježila bih se) nego bolan, više me boljelo to popodne nakon punkcije ali i to je bilo zanemarivo! samo je važno da pozitivno razmišljaš i sve će biti o.k.!

----------


## zipica

> hvala!
> 
> 
> 
> hvala na detaljnom objasnjenju. Sad mi je jasnije  jos samo da odradim punkciju i da bude sve ok odnosno da dodje do oplodnje i transfera


i da beta bude velikaaaaaa  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

malena19, sretno sutra!

----------


## malena19

> i da beta bude velikaaaaaa


daaaaaaaaaaaaa.... hvala  :Smile: 
i ja tebi zelim jednu velikuuuu beturinu za 3 dana (ili ranije ako budes nestrpljiva)  :Smile: 




> malena19, sretno sutra!


hvala... ja tebi zelim da folikuli budu dovoljno veliki .. vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Sretno ti bilo malena19!!!!Držimo palčeve na rukama i nogama da sve bude ok...i da uskoro dobiješ jednu malu cmizdravicu :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Sretno ti bilo malena19!!!!Držimo palčeve na rukama i nogama da sve bude ok...i da uskoro dobiješ jednu malu cmizdravicu


Hvala ti  :Smile:  
i hvala svima... bas me raznjezi ovakva potpora nepoznatih virtualnih ljudi... i ja svima vama zelim puno srece na vasim putevima do malenog smotuljka  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Anestezija se dobiva i u drugim državnim klinikama a ne samo u privatnima (SD, Vinogradska, Petrova). To su bolnice pa ima i uvjeta za dobivanje istih. Šteta da VV nema uvjeta za rad anesteziologa jer je razlika nebo i zemlja. Ali bitno je da su postupci uspješni. Sretno svim curama!

----------


## hope31

Zelim svima srecu koje iscekuju betu,idu na punkciju,transfer da sve bude ok...ja se ne nadam nicemu jer sam toliko prehladena da nema sanse nikakve..ali treba betu docekat..danas me taki trbuh boli i imam grceve kao da cu dobiti..toliko kasljem da mislim da mi je sve van izletilo..temperatura je izgleda svoje ucinila...

----------


## Ivanicaa

Hope31 možda baš zato što ti je pao imunitet se primi. Znam dosta cura kojima se primilo kad su bile prehlađene. Budi optimistična još imaš veeeelike šanse!!

Richy, i mene je bilo strah toga svega, ali kad kreneš i kad počneš često ići na preglede sve će ti to postat rutina, a što se tiče punkcije - nije to ništa strašno, više je neugodno nego bolno. Vjeruj mi, ja sam to prošli tjedan prošla prvi put i nije to ništa strašno, strašnije je sad čekat betu 15.10. Glavu gore i sve će biti ok!! Možeš ti to!!

----------


## Richy

Ivancicaa...baš ti hvala na potpori!!srce si!!poz

----------


## laky

> malena19 tako je kako si napisala ..
> 
> Punkcija prazan mjehur  a ET pun


pa UZV preko stomaka pa da mogu  vidjeti gdje stavljaju mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope31 možda baš zato što ti je pao imunitet se primi. Znam dosta cura kojima se primilo kad su bile prehlađene. Budi optimistična još imaš veeeelike šanse!!
> 
> Richy, i mene je bilo strah toga svega, ali kad kreneš i kad počneš često ići na preglede sve će ti to postat rutina, a što se tiče punkcije - nije to ništa strašno, više je neugodno nego bolno. Vjeruj mi, ja sam to prošli tjedan prošla prvi put i nije to ništa strašno, strašnije je sad čekat betu 15.10. Glavu gore i sve će biti ok!! Možeš ti to!!


hvala ti draga ali ja sam toliko slaba od ove temperature katastrofa, daj Bože da bude tako kako si rekla...kako ti provodiš dane?jesi li nervozna?

----------


## Tigrica84

Hey curke.Samo javljam da u srijedu  idem na 3dc na prvi pregled nakon 1god.Rekla sestra da dodem iza 10h i ponesem sendvice i vodu jer nsam ima puno.
Znaci moram se naoruzati strpljenjem.Sad jeedva cekam sto ce mi doktor reci.Drzite fige da bude sve ok.
Kisssi

----------


## malena19

evo ja bila na punkciji danas i dobili 18JS  :Smile:  
ne znam koliko ih je zrelo i kakve su kvalitete, ali doktor je bio jako zadovoljan  :Smile: 
bilo nas je 6 na punkciji i 4 na transferu pa je bila poprilicna guzva...

sama punkcija je bila manje bolna nego sto sam ocekivala... lagala bi kad bi rekla da je ugodno, ali uopce nije strasno... najvise me boljelo kad je probijao jajnik... ali kad je vadio stanice sestra je vec odnjela 2 epruvete do prozorcica kad sam ja skuzila da su poceli  :Smile:  valjda me sam ocekivala goru bol nakon sto su jajnik probili.. svi gore su super  i doktorica i sestra su me tjesile jer su ocekivale da ce jace boljeti zbog velikog broja folikula.... ali, sve u svemu zaista se da izdrzati...

sad cekam da vidim kako ce se oploditi i u srijedu bi trebao biti transfer  :Smile: 

sretno svima!

----------


## Richy

Malena 19...čestitam ti na hrabrosti!!želim da ti i transfer prođe tako lako...i naravno,držim palčeve da urodi plodom!!pozdrav..

----------


## eva133

> Hey curke.Samo javljam da u srijedu  idem na 3dc na prvi pregled nakon 1god.Rekla sestra da dodem iza 10h i ponesem sendvice i vodu jer nsam ima puno.
> Znaci moram se naoruzati strpljenjem.Sad jeedva cekam sto ce mi doktor reci.Drzite fige da bude sve ok.
> Kisssi


Znači krenule su gužve. 
To i mene čeka da 10-ak dana.

----------


## eva133

*malena*, 18 js???
Vau!!!
Na kakvoj si stimulaciji bila?
Jel dugo trajala punkcija?

----------


## kitty

eva133, ma nisu baš tolike gužve, ono, već ujutro kad su folikulometrije ima mjesta za sjesti, ja sam kad sam dolazila 3.dc prije 10 dana čekala možda 15 min.

cure, meni je u srijedu prva punkcija, držite mi fige!

----------


## Richy

Sretnooooo Kitty!!!!kisić... :Very Happy:

----------


## Tigrica84

> eva133, ma nisu baš tolike gužve, ono, već ujutro kad su folikulometrije ima mjesta za sjesti, ja sam kad sam dolazila 3.dc prije 10 dana čekala možda 15 min.
> 
> cure, meni je u srijedu prva punkcija, držite mi fige!


drzim fige

----------


## Tigrica84

> evo ja bila na punkciji danas i dobili 18JS  
> ne znam koliko ih je zrelo i kakve su kvalitete, ali doktor je bio jako zadovoljan 
> bilo nas je 6 na punkciji i 4 na transferu pa je bila poprilicna guzva...
> 
> sama punkcija je bila manje bolna nego sto sam ocekivala... lagala bi kad bi rekla da je ugodno, ali uopce nije strasno... najvise me boljelo kad je probijao jajnik... ali kad je vadio stanice sestra je vec odnjela 2 epruvete do prozorcica kad sam ja skuzila da su poceli  valjda me sam ocekivala goru bol nakon sto su jajnik probili.. svi gore su super  i doktorica i sestra su me tjesile jer su ocekivale da ce jace boljeti zbog velikog broja folikula.... ali, sve u svemu zaista se da izdrzati...
> 
> sad cekam da vidim kako ce se oploditi i u srijedu bi trebao biti transfer 
> 
> sretno svima!


bas mi je drago radit tebe i vjerujem da ce biti sve ok

----------


## malena19

> Malena 19...čestitam ti na hrabrosti!!želim da ti i transfer prođe tako lako...i naravno,držim palčeve da urodi plodom!!pozdrav..


hvala  :Smile:  i znam da se ti bojis punkcije, ali zaista nije bilo tako strasno... mi smo se doslovno smijali unutra i onda sam se bojala da se ne smijem previse i da se ne pomaknem... kad sam bila vani cure koje su bile sa mnom su bile zbunjene otkud smjeh  :Smile:  doktor je bio dobre volje, a kad je on dobre volje moras se smijati  :Smile: 




> Znači krenule su gužve. 
> To i mene čeka da 10-ak dana.


jesu...misim da nas je bilo vise na punkciji jer nema punkcija nedjeljom pa smo se skupile... ali opcenito mi se cini da je veca guzva nego prije 2 tjedna kad sam bila na prvom pregledu. Folikolumetrije su mi bile brzo gotove jer nas prve zove pa ne znam kako je inace, ali danas je bilo toliko da doslovno nisam imala gdje sjesti nakon transfera... a bilo je vec oko 12... znam da su neke tete cekale kod endrokrinologa, ali i kod Alebica su jos ulazile i poslije nas s punkcije....

ma svih nas 6 ce danas uspjeti pa cemo napraviti mjesta novima... a zelim da i vi krenete nasim stopama  :Smile: 




> *malena*, 18 js???
> Vau!!!
> Na kakvoj si stimulaciji bila?
> Jel dugo trajala punkcija?


da.. bilo je dosta... bila sam samo na gonalima.. od 3dc po 1 dnevno, a samo u petak 1,5...i od 8dc po 1 cetrotide... dobila sam ih samo 10.5 gonala i doc i doktorica su bili jako zadovoljni reakcijom.. ali za mene se i bojao da cu buknuti, ali nije mogao sa manje... danas mi je bio 14DC. Punkcija je trajala nekih 15-tak minuta (zajedno sa pripremom i onim lezanjem nakon). Znam jer sam gledala na sat u sali, ali je zaista brzo proslo  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> eva133, ma nisu baš tolike gužve, ono, već ujutro kad su folikulometrije ima mjesta za sjesti, ja sam kad sam dolazila 3.dc prije 10 dana čekala možda 15 min.
> 
> cure, meni je u srijedu prva punkcija, držite mi fige!


*KItty* sretno u srijedu... drzim fige da sve bude ok, da ne bude bolno i da dobijes kvalitetne JS.. sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

malena svaka cast na hrabrosti i toliko js...puno srece ti zelim
Kitty tebi puno srece na punkciji samo glavu gore i razmisljaj o svojoj mrvici ne gledaj uopce sto oni rade...sretnoooo

----------


## malena19

> bas mi je drago radit tebe i vjerujem da ce biti sve ok


hvala! i ja vjerujem  :Smile:  
sretno i tebi u srijedu.. nadam se da ce pregled biti ok i da ces odmah krenuti u postupak..

----------


## hope31

eva kad ti kreces?si dobila mengu?mene danas jajnici bole i imam grceve kao da cu dobiti

----------


## malena19

> malena svaka cast na hrabrosti i toliko js...puno srece ti zelim
> Kitty tebi puno srece na punkciji samo glavu gore i razmisljaj o svojoj mrvici ne gledaj uopce sto oni rade...sretnoooo


ma sve za bebu... hvala ne ljepim zeljama..
kako tvoja prehlada? jel pala temperatura? Jel spricas propolis? Mene je prosli tjedan ubijao kasalj i kihanje, ali mi je propolis puno pomagao..
ali * nemoj odustati.*... i ja sam negdje citala da ne mora propasti postupak..navodno se lakse primi bebac kad je imunitet slabiji sto mi ima logike.. tjelo se bori protiv prehlade pa nema vremena boriti se protiv njega pa se malac samo usulja i ostane tamo  :Smile: .. 
mada ja misim onako "ako se misli primiti, primit ce se"..nece pomoci ni lezanje niti ce propasti zbog kihanja... mislim.. i ja planiram mirovati, ali vise radi psihe da poslije ne razmisljam da sam mogla nesto vise.. sumljam bas da ce to utjecati na rezultat... ali vidjet cemo...

sve u svemu sretno i nadam se da ces brzo ozdraviti i da ce beta biti velika  :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

> Hey curke.Samo javljam da u srijedu  idem na 3dc na prvi pregled nakon 1god.Rekla sestra da dodem iza 10h i ponesem sendvice i vodu jer nsam ima puno.
> Znaci moram se naoruzati strpljenjem.Sad jeedva cekam sto ce mi doktor reci.Drzite fige da bude sve ok.
> Kisssi


i ja bi ovaj tjedan trebala gore 3.dan ciklusa ili možda početkom idućeg tjedna;opet u stimulirani;i moram priznati da me malo frka jer sam prvi put to poprilično loše podnijela,što
 fizički,što psihički...samo da ne moram piti onaj yasmin,probat ću ga nagovoriti da ne jer mi se onda sve to razvuče...a opet znam bit će kako dr.kaže :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> eva kad ti kreces?si dobila mengu?mene danas jajnici bole i imam grceve kao da cu dobiti


Meni je danas 23 dc. Idući tjedan sam gore.

*Sezen* možda se i sretnemo, ako moja menga malo urani, a tvoja zakasni.

----------


## Luna81

Duže vrijeme pratim ovaj forum i konačno sam se odlučila registrirati. I ja imam u srijedu punkciju, nakon terapije klomifenima 3 js. Malo me strah, to mi je prva. U srpnju sam bila na inseminaciji na koju sam trebala i sada, ali je dr. A. odlučio nakon dobivenih stanica da idem na ivf. Zanima me moram li stvarno biti na tašte jer mislim da ću se onesvijestiti ako ne pojedem makar pecivo. Čula sam večeras da nas ima šest za srijedu.

----------


## malena19

cure, kako je vama bilo na dan punkcije?
ja sam bila super... dosla doma oko pola 1 i od tada sam u krevetu... jela cim sam dosla stapice po nalogu sestre jer mi je gore bilo malo slabo, ali pripisala sam to tome da nisam nista jela niti pila od jutra..
oko 1 stavila prve utrogestane i nekih 45 min poslije mi bilo slabo, ali sam zaspala i bilo mi je ok..
sad oko 10 opet stavila utrice i popila cefaleksin i oko 11 povracala.. inace ekstremno rijetko povracam (nisam bar par godina), a sad sam dusu ispustila...
jer vama bilo tako? jel to od utrogestana? citala sam ali kazu da su oralno jace nuspojave, a ja sam ih stavila vaginalno...
uz to me jos brine dal se cefaleksin absorbirao ili sam i njega povracala?

jela sam samo juhu i zitarice sa jogurtom (jogurt je isto sestra preporucika) i nis od toga nije tesko... sad mi je malo bolje, ali sam gladna  :Sad:  
ima li neka preporuka sto jesti u postupku?

a jajnici su mi super i uopce ne bole... osjetim ih, ali skroz lagano...tek toliko da znam da su tu  :Smile: 

Pliz help...

----------


## hope31

malena hvala ti na lijepim zeljama..evo jutros prvi dan nemam temperaturu,kasljem jos ustvari iskasljavam..i ja sam tvog misljenja ako ce se primit primit ce se ako nece nece bez obzira na sve..i ja tebi telim puno srece da dobijes svoju mrvicu...pusa

----------


## Ivanicaa

> hvala ti draga ali ja sam toliko slaba od ove temperature katastrofa, daj Bože da bude tako kako si rekla...kako ti provodiš dane?jesi li nervozna?


Kako provodim dane!? U horinzomtali!!! Što ću drugo, malo na kompu, malo križaljke, malo čitam...... ali moram priznat da mi sve brzo dosadi.......
Jajnike cijelo vrijeme osjećam, nadam se da je to normalno....

----------


## Šiškica

Ivanicaaa normalni su ti bolovi u jajnicima..  neke bole još tjednima..

Meni su postale i ovulacije strašno bolne od ožiljaka od punkcije .. i sad kad je uspjelo i ostala sam T još duuugo su me jajnici žigali negdje do 12tt..

to su nažalost nuspojave MPO postupaka..

----------


## andream

Moram priznati da sam ja osjećala bolove nakon punkcije par dana ali samo kad je bilo ispunktirano više folikula kod stimuliranih postupaka, kod prirodnjaka i femarskih ništa. Nisam primijetila da su mi menge bolnije, možda tek ovulacije ali ne znam je li to povezano s punkcijama. Zadnja stimulacija baš me boljela u smislu  da sam par dana nakon punkcije osjećala probadanja i lagane bolove u jajnicima, mislila sam da će to štetiti i da od impantacije neće biti ništa, ali na sreću nije bilo tako. Inače, evo već smo skoro na pola trudnoće, moram priznati da mi vrijeme jako brzo prolazi u ovoj trudnoći... s nestrpljenjem očekujem sutrašnji UZV, imam detaljan anomaly scan na SD.

----------


## andream

Ups, mislila sam da je ovo tema o MPO trudnoći, nadam se da nisam previše fulala post.

----------


## hope31

> Kako provodim dane!? U horinzomtali!!! Što ću drugo, malo na kompu, malo križaljke, malo čitam...... ali moram priznat da mi sve brzo dosadi.......
> Jajnike cijelo vrijeme osjećam, nadam se da je to normalno....


Ja isto malo čitam, već sam sve serije pregledala, šetam malo po kući i tako, a što se bolova tiče ja isto osjetim ali samo lijevi jajnik i imam grčeve već dva dana kao da ću dobiti..temperatura mi je malo pala, sad samo kašljem jako....

----------


## Ivanicaa

Šiškica hvala ti, nisam znala da su to nus pojave MPO postupka, sad mi je puuuuuuuuuno lakše. Hvala ti!

Hope31 ajme već sam sad nestrpljiva, ko će dočekat 15-i, katastrofa!!
Vidiš da ti ide na bolje, bit će to sve ok vidjet ćeš!

----------


## malena19

meni je danas bolje.. valjda je ono jucer bila posljedica svih inekcija koje sam dobila.
A mozda mi je bolje i od cinjenice da mi je jako simpaticna teta u labu rekla da su se obje stanice oplodile  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> malena hvala ti na lijepim zeljama..evo jutros prvi dan nemam temperaturu,kasljem jos ustvari iskasljavam..i ja sam tvog misljenja ako ce se primit primit ce se ako nece nece bez obzira na sve..i ja tebi telim puno srece da dobijes svoju mrvicu...pusa


super za temperaturu.. meni je za kasalj dosta poimogao neki bio sirup od kadulje...sretno!!!
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Mene danas strasno boli trbuh i lijevi jajnik cijeli dan..cak me i skakljao trbuh i vrtilo mi se sinoc jako valjda od utrogestana..al trbuh ne prestaje boliti

----------


## malena19

ja danas bila na transferu i pokupila svoje 2 mrvice  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

od nas 6 sa punkcije sve su imale transfer i bas je bila super atmosfera....

a sad cekanje bete do 21.10.  :Sad: 
sretno svima....

----------


## Luna81

Ja danas bila na punkcji, sad malo boli, al sve ok. Već jela i odmaram. Pozdrav svima koje ste danas bile na punkciji i transferu. Sretno!!!!

----------


## kitty

pozdrav i tebi, dobro došla  :Smile: 

ja isto bila danas na punkciji, dobila 8 stanica, odlično se osjećam, kao da niš nije ni bilo. 
i nadam se da je u labu veliki party....

čisto jedan up-to-date: dakle, danas 4 punkcije, 6 transfera i koliko sam skužila 1 aih. ujutro na folikulometrijama ne prevelika gužva, kasnije onako srednje, više-manje je bilo mjesta za sjesti.

----------


## Tigrica84

ej cure samo da se i ja javim.I ja sam danas bila na vv prvi put nakon godine dana.dosla sam oko 10:10 i bila gotova malo prije 12hDoktor mi je po prvi put dao da od sutra pijem yasmine i kad dobijem mengu zovem za 3dc i onda krecemo u postupak.Kad kazete da ste bile gore onda smo se vjerovatno srele?!!I doobiila sam neke vaginalete koje cu pocet koristiti u poostupku.A jel koja ovako nesto prosao kako to ide s tableta?Sad kad mi je reko da opet moram cekat mj dana bila sam malo tuzna sto cu morati opet toliko cekati al neke cure kazu da im relativno brzo dode menga nakon prestanka yasmine?Pa molim malo pomoci.
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## hope31

kitty za veliki party u labu :Smile: i da napravis ti jedan veliki nakon bete :Smile:

----------


## hope31

tigrica 84 i ja sam pila yasmin 21 dan i tri dana nakon njih dobila mengu i javila se 3 dan ciklusa i krenula u postupak..nemoj se brinuti vrijeme ce brzo proci i sada se veseli jer slijedeci mjesec si u postupku :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

> tigrica 84 i ja sam pila yasmin 21 dan i tri dana nakon njih dobila mengu i javila se 3 dan ciklusa i krenula u postupak..nemoj se brinuti vrijeme ce brzo proci i sada se veseli jer slijedeci mjesec si u postupku


hvala ti puno na dobrim zeljama i savjetima.

----------


## Ivanicaa

Puno sreće svima koje ste bile na punkciji i transferu, držim fige svima!!!!

Hope31, mene danas isto dosta probada. Sve je dobro dok sam na miru, čim krenem do wc-a počne me probadat. Ali tješi me to što je Šiškica napisala da su to nus pojave.

Tigrica84, meni je bilo strašno na tom yasminu ali ti to brzo prođe, onda ti ciklus smanji na 24 dana (meni bar) pa to preleti. Ja sam u 6 mjesecu bila na aih i kad je bio neuspješan su mi rekli da se javim u 9 mjesecu ali onda kad sam se javila odma su me stavili u postupak, bojala sam se da ću opet piti yasmine.

Jel netko od vas vadio betu na VV? Kako to ide? Jel se to treba doć rano ujutro i koliko se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## Šiškica

Što se tiče vađenja bete..Ukratko..
Morate imati uputnicu za vaditi betu. Javite se našim sestrama i one vas preko kompa naruče u onu sobu za vađenje krvi(mislim 403). Sjednete tamo pred vrata i vrlo brzo vas prozovu i izvade krv.
Nalaz kupite kod doktora oko podne. Opet dođete i sjednete mu pred vrata i čekate, kad vas skuži pozove vas unutra i kaže rezultate..
Ja sam dolazila gore vaditi krv oko 8 do 8:15..  (ne morate doći jako rano!!) i nema prethodnog naručivanja dođete onaj dan koji vam je dr. napisao na povijest bolesti..

----------


## zipica

šiškica je sve točno napisala!
jučer sam ja vadila betu, imala sam osjećaj da nismo uspjeli i bila sam u pravu, jer sam 5-6 dana prije prokrvarila ali sam opreza radi otišla izvaditi betu...na moju žalost beta je jučer bila 10 tako da moram ponoviti vađenje bete u subotu da se vidi da li će samo to otići ili će trebati pomoć ;-(
tek sam navečer skužila da je subota 8.10. državni praznik pa me zanima da li oni uopće rade u sad subotu? da li je netko možda naručen za pregled u subotu?pokušala sam dobiti sestre ali nisam uspjela (ili je zauzeto ili mi se nitko ne javlja)...pa ako neko nešto zna neka javi...hvala!
I moja iskrena i dobronamjerna preporuka: u slučaju da neka od čekalica bete prokrvari prije vađenja bete (a nadam se da nećete), obavezno otiđete izvaditi betu... jer nikad se ne zna možda je to baš znaka da su se mrvice uhvatile ali naravno može biti i ona druga lošija solucija...stoga je u svakom slučaju dobro ipak napraviti kontrolu bete!

----------


## malena19

> čisto jedan up-to-date: dakle, danas 4 punkcije, 6 transfera i koliko sam skužila 1 aih. ujutro na folikulometrijama ne prevelika gužva, kasnije onako srednje, više-manje je bilo mjesta za sjesti.


plus jos jedan transfer iz smrznutih JS  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Hvala curke na informacijama!

Zipica držim fige da ti beta bude do neba!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Zipica vade krv u subotu.. ništ ne brini..

A ovo što se tiče vađenja bete ja sam uvjek za, jer nikad ne znaš što se iza brda valja.. 
Vidiš tebi beta 10 ,  tu se svakako mora pratiti razvoj situacije..

----------


## malena19

> I doobiila sam neke vaginalete koje cu pocet koristiti u poostupku.A jel koja ovako nesto prosao kako to ide s tableta?


te vaginalete mozes kupiti samo u njihovoj ljekarni i pocinjes ih stavljati 3DC nakon sto ti doc potvrdi da ides u postupak. Stavljas ih do punkcije, ali ne zadnju noc prije. I da... meni je on zaboravio to napomenuti kad sam bila gore 3DC, pa sam pitala sestre. Stavljes ih navecer pred spavanje i pripremi se na poplavu ujutro kad se dignes  :Ups: 

na yasmin svatko drugacije reagira.. ja sam ih zbog ljeta i godisnjih pila 3 mjeseca .. prvi mjesec mi je bilo mucno prvih par dana, a poslije sve normalno... sto se tice menge nakon tableta koliko sam ja skuzila to je kod svakog drugacije... vecina cura dobije 3-4 dan, ja sam dva puta dobila 5-ti, jednom 6-ti, a ima i cura koje dobiju 7-9 dan... tako da je to jako individualno...
zelim ti da ti sto prije prodje tih 20-25 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

hvala cure na dobrim zeljama.Evo vecaras to pocinjem piti i drzite fige da to sve ok prode i brzo.I jedno sto me muci da se puno ne zdebljam od toga jer bi i ovako trebala skinuti kile,hahaha

----------


## Richy

eee,to i je jedna nesreća, što sve te hormonske tablete djeluju tako da potiču apetit i jako se lako udebljati.Ja iako još nisam iskusila sve te tablete u postupku, to me tek čeka...ali sam trošila sve i svašta radi hormona, ovulacije, regulacije menge...od Dabrostona, bromergona,klomifena, utrogestana...postala sam kao neka baba koja po kući ima jedan ormarić samo za tablete...a sklona sam debljanju, samo što doktori...barem ovi tu kod nas u Požegi ne daju si reći da sve te tablete debljaju...ma neee,nikako...kažu: "debljaš se zato što jedeš!! "...no dobro nije da nije i od toga, ali da djeluju na cijeli metabolizam to stoji!Zato se sada i pribojavam koje me sada opet tablete čekaju u postupku i u što ću se pretvoriti nakon njih?!?!

----------


## Tigrica84

ja doduse nikad nisam pila hormonske tablete.Jedino nezna da li su i injekcije koje si dajemo neka vrstqa hormona?Jer prosle godine sam se bojala toga radi tezine kad sam na kraju ostala na istoj ili sam nesto i skinula kile,jedino cega se sjecam da sam bila jako zedna.

----------


## Destiny child

Negdje sam pročitala da Yasmin sadrži najmanje hormona i ne uzrokuje povećanje težine što mogu potvditi iz vlastitog iskustva.Pila sam ih 2 puta i nisam niti jednom primjetila da sam se zdebljala niti mi se povećao apetit.

----------


## Šiškica

Mislim da dosta ovisi kakav vam je organizam..
Soc.ginekolog mi je liječio PCOS kontracepciskim tabletama(raznoraznim) i to godinama i nikada se nisam udebljala.. 
Kako sam krenula u postupke počela sam mršaviti.. Tj. mjesece kad nisam u postupku imala bi oko 58kg a kad bi bila u postupku znala sam pasti na 55kg (visoka sam 169cm) tako sam i ostala trudna s 55kg a bome negdje do 14 tt sam i držala tu kilažu.. sad u 24 tt imam tek 61kg i napokon sam se mao popravila..

Mislila sam da se to nikome ne događa osim meni, i onda u razgovu s curama shvatiš da ima kojih 10 -15 % pacijentica koje tako reagiraju na hormonske terapije..

----------


## Tigrica84

evo ja jucer popila yasmine
i nije nista hvala boga

----------


## malena19

i ja se nisam udebljala od yasmina..dapace, cak sam skinula par kila i to bez truda, normalno sam jela. 
Ali zato su ih sad ove pikice vratila.. trbuh mi je skroz napuhan  :Sad:

----------


## Aurora*

> ja doduse nikad nisam pila hormonske tablete.Jedino nezna da li su i injekcije koje si dajemo neka vrstqa hormona?


Injekcije za stimulaciju su hormoni. Tako npr. Gonal sadrze FSH hormon, a Menopur FSH i LH.

----------


## Tigrica84

> Injekcije za stimulaciju su hormoni. Tako npr. Gonal sadrze FSH hormon, a Menopur FSH i LH.


hvala na detaljima prosle godine sam imala menopuere pa pretpostavljam da bi ovaj put mogla imati druge jer prosle godine nisam koristila yasmine a sad da

----------


## MALECKA

Ja sam prošle godine bila na IVF-u i dobivala sam Gonale i da malo sam se udebljala od toga, međutim začas se to izgubilo - to je više višak vode nego sama tjelesna težina. Sad sam uzimala Logest kontracepcijske tablete imala sam kao nuspojavu migrene i vrtoglavice, ali sama tjelesna težina je ostala ista. Evo od sutra sam opet pikalica - Gonali su u pripravnosti  :Smile: 
Ajmo se opet malo debljati! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tigrica84

> Ja sam prošle godine bila na IVF-u i dobivala sam Gonale i da malo sam se udebljala od toga, međutim začas se to izgubilo - to je više višak vode nego sama tjelesna težina. Sad sam uzimala Logest kontracepcijske tablete imala sam kao nuspojavu migrene i vrtoglavice, ali sama tjelesna težina je ostala ista. Evo od sutra sam opet pikalica - Gonali su u pripravnosti 
> Ajmo se opet malo debljati!


 nadam se da ce sve biti ok

----------


## hope31

Evo meni danas 8 dnt i nista ne osjecam ama bas nista..osim temperature koja je svako vece 37 a po danu nista..vise ne ni trbuh ne boli nista...

----------


## Tigrica84

hope to je mozda dobar znak

----------


## hope31

Tigrica hvala ti na podrsci,a nadat cu se jos malo pa kako bude..ako ne bude idemo u nove pobjede :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

> Tigrica hvala ti na podrsci,a nadat cu se jos malo pa kako bude..ako ne bude idemo u nove pobjede


bravo sqmao tako.Evo bar druge da podrzavam i tjesim kad nemogu sebe

----------


## hope31

tigrica zato smo mi tu da te podrzavamo kao i ti nas...samo polako docekat cemo i mi nase andjelcice..samo moramo biti strpljive :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Upornost i trud se valjda u nekom normalnom svijetu uvijek nagrađuje...želim svima vama puno strpljenja,upornosti,volje...da što prije dobijete ono što toliko jako želite,a to je upravo ono što si i ja sama želim...jedan mali anđelčić koji bi nam upotpunio i obogatio život!!ja se vodim vašim pričama, vi mi dajete veliku podršku da izdržim sve to što ste većina vas već puno puta prošli!!Divim se vašoj hrabrosti i iskreno se nadam da ću i ja uspjeti biti ustrajna u svemu tome,kao i vi?!
Veeeeliki pozdrav svima vama, hrabrim i snažnim ženama!!
Pusa od Richy.

----------


## Tigrica84

hvala richy

----------


## MALECKA

> nadam se da ce sve biti ok


Tigrica84, hvala ti na podršci! Za sad je sve ok, sutra je kontrola kod dr. pa da vidimo kak se razvijaju folikulići. Nemam nekih nuspojava na injekcije, osjećam se ok, a dalje kako bude bude!
Želim ti da ti uskoro dođe tvoj mali anđelek!

----------


## Destiny child

Ranije kada sam razgovarala s dr rekla je da ćemo prvo ići sa sprejanjem od 21dc pa onda s injekcijama, a zadnji put je rekla da ćemo od 3 dc krenuti s injekcijama. Nije spominjala nikakvo sprejanje pa me sad to malo zbunjuje... Mislila sam da se to sprejanje koristi da se uspori rad jajnika i da se na neki način kontrolira reakcija na stimulaciju. Moji hormoni su inače ok pa mi sada nije jasno...

----------


## hope31

Evo ja sam danas napravila test 11dnt i negativan je sad mi se ni ne ide vadit betu,,

----------


## kitty

hope31, nadam se da je testić pogriješio, ipak je još dosta rano. svakako izvadi betu.

----------


## Tigrica84

> Evo ja sam danas napravila test 11dnt i negativan je sad mi se ni ne ide vadit betu,,


Da Hope i ja mislim da je prerano raden test.Ja se iskreno nadam da ce i mene to cekati za nekih mj dana
Ako nemas nikakvih simptoma da bi trebala dobiti mislim da je stvarno prerano.

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Evo ja sam danas napravila test 11dnt i negativan je sad mi se ni ne ide vadit betu,,


Hope jel se sjećaš kad smo se vozile i ti si pričala kako si prije radila test i da to ne valja jer ti je bio pozitivan!? Pa zašto si onda išla radit test!!??? 
Ja se držim tvog savjeta i ne pada mi na pamet ići radit test.
Danas je 11 dan, još samo 4 dana do vađenja bete i sve sam nestrpljivija. Još uvijek me tu i tamo probada malo, počela mi je neka hrana smrdit, naznake menge nemam nikakve...ali ja si sama znam simptome izmislit tako da još ničemu ne vjerujem. Pokušavam biti još uvijek pozitivna, ali me sve više strah još jednog razočaranja..... nadam se da ga neće bit.
Samo ti odi vadit betu, jer da su testovi pouzdani dr bi nam rekla da ga napravimo. Jel tako!?

----------


## hope31

[QUOTE=Ivanicaa;1980935]Hope jel se sjećaš kad smo se vozile i ti si pričala kako si prije radila test i da to ne valja jer ti je bio pozitivan!? Pa zašto si onda išla radit test!!??? 
Ja se držim tvog savjeta i ne pada mi na pamet ići radit test.
Danas je 11 dan, još samo 4 dana do vađenja bete i sve sam nestrpljivija. Još uvijek me tu i tamo probada malo, počela mi je neka hrana smrdit, naznake menge nemam nikakve...ali ja si sama znam simptome izmislit tako da još ničemu ne vjerujem. Pokušavam biti još uvijek pozitivna, ali me sve više strah još jednog razočaranja..... nadam se da ga neće bit.
Sjećam se da sam ti to rekla da za testove..hahaha sad sam se čak i nasmijala...nisam ga trebala raditi al eto nisam izdržala..nema veze betu idem u petak vaditi pa kako bude.Mene jako boli stomak onako baš kao kad trebam dobiti i stalno mebocka po jajnicima...i temperatura ne pada još uvijek...Draga tebi želim puno sreće..za veliku beturinuuuu

----------


## hope31

kitty i tigrica hvala vam na podršci i nadam se da je test pogriješio....rekla sam da ga neću raditi i opet sam to napravila..uffff

----------


## Richy

Hope31,ja samo mogu misliti kako je trenutno biti u tvojoj koži?!?!Sigurna sam da je nervoza prisutna i da je iščekivanje veliko, naravno s s debelim razlogom!!Ja ti od sveg srčeka mog želim onakav nalaz bete, kakvog sigurno priželjkuješ!!Držim palčeve za tvoj uspijeh!!!big hug,draga!

----------


## MALECKA

> kitty i tigrica hvala vam na podršci i nadam se da je test pogriješio....rekla sam da ga neću raditi i opet sam to napravila..uffff


Hmmm da, to mi je poznato....takva sam i ja....sama sebi velim nemoj radit test i onda ga ipak napravim i kaj onda se razočaram, a ne mora biti da je to baš tako....ali kad su ti testovi tak primamljivi, a mi sve skupa čekamo da se napokon pojavi ta druga crtica ili plusić  :Smile: 
Draga uglavnom želim ti da je test dao krivi rezultat i da te dočeka veeeelika beturina!

Ja bila danas na folikulometriji i kaj opet imam jedan veliki i puno malih, ovaj lijepi veliki bude garant otišel, pa bumo čekali ove druge....ja si nekak računam da bi punkcija mogla biti oko ponedjeljka...E da vas pitam rade li oni punkcije i nedjeljom ili? Jer kod mene uvijek sve naopačke, pa pitam  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

ne rade nedjeljom punkcije  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

Mora naš doktor imati bar jedan dan za odmor. 
Ipak bi bilo previše da još i nedjeljom radi.

----------


## MALECKA

Onda dobro, pa valjda bude sve ok....samo me zanimalo jer sam mislila da ne budu radili prošlu subotu zbog praznika, a sestra mi je onak baš simpatično rekla, pa ne pita folikul da li je praznik - strašne su. To mi je onak baš uljepšalo dan, baš je bila fora  :Smile: 
Slažem se s tobom eva, fakat se čovjek naradi, ali ono radi informacije baš me zanimalo.
Sve si bu on to tak naštimal kak mu paše  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> Mora naš doktor imati bar jedan dan za odmor. 
> Ipak bi bilo previše da još i nedjeljom radi.


x

----------


## Destiny child

Cure ja sam si danas prvi put dala injekciju gonala, ali čini mi se da nisam baš najbolje izmješala. U bočici mi se činilo da se sve otopilo, a u šprici prije davanja sam primjetila da na jednom dijelu pri vrhu ima slabi mutni trag. ponovo sam malo protresla špricu, ali ipak mi se čini da je još malo bilo tog mutnog pri vrhu. U uputama sam pročitala da treba biti potpuno prozirno bez mutnoga...bojim se da nisam nešto dobro napravila. Što se može dogoditi ako nisam dobro smiksala? Ima netko iskustva? Hvata me panika :Sad:

----------


## MALECKA

> Cure ja sam si danas prvi put dala injekciju gonala, ali čini mi se da nisam baš najbolje izmješala. U bočici mi se činilo da se sve otopilo, a u šprici prije davanja sam primjetila da na jednom dijelu pri vrhu ima slabi mutni trag. ponovo sam malo protresla špricu, ali ipak mi se čini da je još malo bilo tog mutnog pri vrhu. U uputama sam pročitala da treba biti potpuno prozirno bez mutnoga...bojim se da nisam nešto dobro napravila. Što se može dogoditi ako nisam dobro smiksala? Ima netko iskustva? Hvata me panika


Nema panike, ako nemaš reakcije tipa crvenilo i tako nešto.....meni se to isto jednom dogodilo i nisu bile nikakve posljedice.

----------


## kitty

Destiny child, ne može ti se ništa posebno dogoditi, jedino si možda dala manju dozu ako je dio tog praha ostao u šprici, ali proizvođač injekcija je izgleda računao i na takve stvari jer ako pročitaš upute ne kutiji vidjet ćeš da piše "sadrži 6 mcg folitropina alfa kako bi se primijenilo 5.5 mcg". ja sam se panično bojala istisnuti sav zrak iz šprice da mi ne bi izašla i koja kapljica lijeka ali sam onda skužila da je jedna kapljica oko 3% ukupnog volumena tako da stvarno nije bed. 
samo polako i bez panike, sretno!

----------


## Destiny child

Uh, hvala cure... sad mi je lakše. Ja sam inače takav paničar što se tiče lijekova, pa kad samo pročitam onaj dio o nuspojavama mislim da ih sve imam. Nije mi se ništa zacrvenilo, pa čak niti ispuhnula koža (kao što je bio jučer slučaj). Valjda je onda ok.

----------


## Sezen

i ja sam danas sebi dala prvu injekciju gonala,4 ampulice sam miksala i to na poslu!

destiny child izgleda da smo u isto vrijeme u postupku,meni je danas 4.dc

----------


## Destiny child

Hej Sezen! Da izgleda da smo mi dio čete za ovaj mjesec. Nadam se pobjedničke :Smile:  
Danas sam bila opet gore i od danas si pikam 2 injekcije (gonal + cetrotide). Ovdje gdje sam piknula cetrotide mi se poprilično ispuhnula koža i zacrvenilo se, kada dodirnem malo i zasvrbi, ali valjda to tako mora biti. Hope so  :Smile: 
Svaka čast za miksanje na poslu, ja to radim prije posla jer kod mene to traje barem pola sata, a miksam po 3 :Smile:

----------


## kitty

za Cetrotide je normalno da malo svrbucka i bude crveno, proći će kroz par sati. i sa svakom sljedećom injekcijom reakcija će biti manja. bar je tako meni bilo.

----------


## pirica

> Hope jel se sjećaš kad smo se vozile i ti si pričala kako si prije radila test i da to ne valja jer ti je bio pozitivan!? Pa zašto si onda išla radit test!!??? 
> Ja se držim tvog savjeta i ne pada mi na pamet ići radit test.
> Danas je 11 dan, još samo 4 dana do vađenja bete i sve sam nestrpljivija. Još uvijek me tu i tamo probada malo, počela mi je neka hrana smrdit, naznake menge nemam nikakve...ali ja si sama znam simptome izmislit tako da još ničemu ne vjerujem. Pokušavam biti još uvijek pozitivna, ali me sve više strah još jednog razočaranja..... nadam se da ga neće bit.
> Samo ti odi vadit betu, jer da su testovi pouzdani dr bi nam rekla da ga napravimo. Jel tako!?


ti si u subotu gore?

----------


## Ivanicaa

> ti si u subotu gore?


Jesam, a ti?

----------


## Strašna

Cure moje, evo mene opet...naime, sve mi se čini da ću uskoro dobit mengu, a to znači da bi trebala opet gore na drugi postupak. E sad, jel mi znate reć, taj prvi put kad budem isla-kakvu uputnicu trebami trebam li ju uopće? s obzirom da kad sam isla na prvi postupak sve sam obavljala s jednom uputnicom koja je ostajala kod njih. 
Naime, kad menga dodje-prvi dan zovem, a treći dan idem gore (klasika), al bojim se da u ta tri dana necu stic izvadit uputnicu, pa sam htjel abit sprema prije.

----------


## pirica

> Jesam, a ti?


i ja u pola 8, al kod mene nije dobro

----------


## hope31

Evo cure ja sam danas vadila betu, nalazi su u 14sati.

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Cure moje, evo mene opet...naime, sve mi se čini da ću uskoro dobit mengu, a to znači da bi trebala opet gore na drugi postupak. E sad, jel mi znate reć, taj prvi put kad budem isla-kakvu uputnicu trebami trebam li ju uopće? s obzirom da kad sam isla na prvi postupak sve sam obavljala s jednom uputnicom koja je ostajala kod njih. 
> Naime, kad menga dodje-prvi dan zovem, a treći dan idem gore (klasika), al bojim se da u ta tri dana necu stic izvadit uputnicu, pa sam htjel abit sprema prije.


Meni je na uputnici pisalo MPO postupak

----------


## Ivanicaa

> i ja u pola 8, al kod mene nije dobro


Što nije dobro? Što se dogodilo?
Ok onda ću i ja doći u pola 8. A jel ti misliš ići doma ili tamo čekat rezultate?

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Evo cure ja sam danas vadila betu, nalazi su u 14sati.


Držim ti fige!!!! I od srca ti želim betinu do neba

----------


## pirica

> Što nije dobro? Što se dogodilo?
> Ok onda ću i ja doći u pola 8. A jel ti misliš ići doma ili tamo čekat rezultate?


tamo ću čekat tj idem na kavu ideš?
imam 4 testa sa sjenom i jedan s minusom ne miriši dobro tj miriši na biokemijsku opet

----------


## Ivanicaa

> tamo ću čekat tj idem na kavu ideš?
> imam 4 testa sa sjenom i jedan s minusom ne miriši dobro tj miriši na biokemijsku opet


Ok, idemo na kavu onda.
Ja uopće nisam test radila

----------


## Ivanicaa

Jel trebaš iti na tašte kad vadiš betu?

----------


## pirica

> Jel trebaš iti na tašte kad vadiš betu?


ne

----------


## Strašna

> Meni je na uputnici pisalo MPO postupak


Pa i meni na prvom postupku? Jel sad za drugi trebam opet vadit uputnicu ili idem na onu?

----------


## pirica

> Pa i meni na prvom postupku? Jel sad za drugi trebam opet vadit uputnicu ili idem na onu?


novu

----------


## hope31

> Držim ti fige!!!! I od srca ti želim betinu do neba


Hvala ti draga i ja držim fige svim curama koje će sutra vaditi betu!!!

----------


## eva133

pirica, Ivanicaa, hope sretno cure.

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Pa i meni na prvom postupku? Jel sad za drugi trebam opet vadit uputnicu ili idem na onu?


Moraš novu izvadit

----------


## Ivanicaa

Eto, sad meni nije vrag dao mira i išla sam radit test - i negativan je!

----------


## pirica

> Eto, sad meni nije vrag dao mira i išla sam radit test - i negativan je!


 :Sad:

----------


## eva133

> Eto, sad meni nije vrag dao mira i išla sam radit test - i negativan je!


Žao mi je.

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Žao mi je.


Hvala ti......bolje da ga nisam išla radit

----------


## Strašna

> Moraš novu izvadit


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Samo da se javim beta je 0..idemo dalje
Ivanicaa drzim fige jos uvijek...sretno

----------


## pirica

> Samo da se javim beta je 0..idemo dalje
> Ivanicaa drzim fige jos uvijek...sretno


žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Samo da se javim beta je 0..idemo dalje
> Ivanicaa drzim fige jos uvijek...sretno


Žao mi je  :Sad: 
Hvala ti, makar sumnjam da će išta biti  :Sad:

----------


## hope31

> žao mi je


pirica sretno sutra...

----------


## hope31

> Žao mi je 
> Hvala ti, makar sumnjam da će išta biti


ja svejedno držim fige...sretnooo

----------


## kitty

hope31  :Love: 
pirica i Ivancicaa, sretno  :Klap:

----------


## hope31

hvala ti kitty puno

----------


## malena19

hope bas mi je zao... :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Tigrica84

hope i meni je zao.to ce i mene cekati za nekih mj dana,to silno iscekivanje rezultata.

----------


## Richy

Svim hrabrim ženama koje željno iščekuju rezultate želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta!!!!veeeeelike puse svima od Richy!

----------


## Alcantra

Hope žao mi je.  Ne gubimo nadu, nego hrabro dalje

----------


## Franka 35

Pozdrav svima, molim lijepo svježi info - koliko se dugo na VV čeka za pregled kod androloga? Zahvaljujem unaprijed!

----------


## hope31

malena,tigrica,alcantra hvala vam na podrsci ali idemo dalje svi skupa...pusa

----------


## Ivanicaa

Samo da javim......beta 1. Katastrofa!!!!

----------


## pirica

biokemijska beta 7

----------


## kitty

Ivancicaa, pirica, cure baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## matahari

miša mu! opet!
žao mi je!



> biokemijska beta 7

----------


## hope31

Ivanica,pirica zao mi je stvarno...idemo dalje u nove pobjede

----------


## pirica

> miša mu! opet!
> žao mi je!


a šta je tu je  :Sad:

----------


## Alcantra

Ivanicaa i pirica žao mi je 
Kakva je situacija inače, da li ima na VV trudnoća iz postupaka?

----------


## pirica

> Ivanicaa i pirica žao mi je 
> Kakva je situacija inače, da li ima na VV trudnoća iz postupaka?


a ima od nas 5 s transfera jedan je trudna za jednu ne znamo a nas tri čorak

----------


## Tigrica84

cure bas mi je zao vas.drzite se

----------


## eva133

Cure glavu gore i idemo dalje.

*Richy* pun ti je inbox.

----------


## linalena

Joj cure baš mi je žao   :Love:  :Love:  držte se

----------


## MALECKA

Moja priča za ovaj put gotova.... 1 jajna stanica - nije došlo do transfera....idemo dalje! Jedan mjesec pauze i krećemo opet. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Richy

Malecka...žao mi je!Ali ne daj se...glavu gore i samo naprijed do svoga cilja!!Puno sreće idući puta :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Moja priča za ovaj put gotova.... 1 jajna stanica - nije došlo do transfera....idemo dalje! Jedan mjesec pauze i krećemo opet. Pozdrav svima!


Žao mi je i znam kako ti je. 
Tako sam i ja u pošlom postupku ostala bez transfera.
Bit će bolje, samo treba strpljenja.

----------


## MALECKA

Hvala vam cure...ma neznam što mi je gore....sad ili prvi put kad je beta bila pozitivna pa opet ništa, ali eto nadamo se trećoj sreći. Tak sam vesela došla kod dr., a onda hladan tuš - sva sam bila izbezumljena, nisam znala gdje mi je glava, a gdje rep...

----------


## linalena

Malecka joj  baš mi je žao
što se ni ta jednna nije oplodila???? jel bila možda preslaba stimulacija

----------


## malena19

Ivancicaa, pirica,Malecka... baš mi je žao  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

ja trebam betu vaditi u petak, a sve neki losi rezultati  :Sad:

----------


## hope31

Malecka žao mi je, idemo dalje....samo glavu gore i veseli se slijedećem postupku, ja sam za mjesec dana isto gore opet...

----------


## Destiny child

Cure žao mi je...nadam se da sljedeći put biti dobitni.

----------


## MALECKA

> Malecka joj baš mi je žao
> što se ni ta jednna nije oplodila???? jel bila možda preslaba stimulacija


Ma neznam, bila je jača stimulacija nego prošle godine, a dobila samo 2 folikula i 1 js, a prošle godine s upola manjom stimulacijom je bilo 8 folikula i 5 js...Samo da pitam kako to sad ide dalje? Sad ovaj ciklus pauza, pa se opet javim 3 dan i onda opet moram piti kontarcepciju? Nisam to uspjela pitat dr. 
hope31 onda se možda vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Hvala vam cure...ma neznam što mi je gore....sad ili prvi put kad je beta bila pozitivna pa opet ništa, ali eto nadamo se trećoj sreći. Tak sam vesela došla kod dr., a onda hladan tuš - sva sam bila izbezumljena, nisam znala gdje mi je glava, a gdje rep...


Žao mi je  :Sad:  
....i ja se nadam trećoj sreći.....slijedeći mjesec

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Ivancicaa, pirica,Malecka... baš mi je žao 
> 
> ja trebam betu vaditi u petak, a sve neki losi rezultati


Nije sve još gotovo bez obzira na loše rezultate, dok ne vidiš betu nije gotovo!
Držim ti fige!

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, evo mene opet na mukama. 
Nakon popijene ture Duphastona-menge nema-dana-šesti dan...niti ikakvih simptoma..osim nekog čudnog iscjetka.... Ništa drugo. Iscjedak bijel i ko malo gušći. Stalno imam osjećaj "vlažnosti". Bojim se da bi to mogla bit neka upala, ali nemam nikakvih bolova, svraba, peckanja nit sličnog. S druge strane, budući da inače imam anovulatorne cikluse..ovaj mjesec (dok pauziram izmedju dva postupka) pokušala sam sa LH trakicama vidjeti dal ce ovulacija doc..i po meni-nije je bilo...što i nije tako čudno za mene.
I sad nisam pametna, šta da radim...?
test sam pravila prije tjedan dana i bio je negativan. (iako je to stvarno bilo jaaako rano za test-tjedan dana prije menge)

----------


## malena19

> Nije sve još gotovo bez obzira na loše rezultate, dok ne vidiš betu nije gotovo!
> Držim ti fige!


hvala na figama  :Smile:  ocito su pomogle ...

ja skuzila da neke cure vade betu 14dnt (jezic).... i naravno znam da nije svejedno dal je transfer bio 2, 3 ili 5 dan, ali necemo sad cjepidlaciti  :Smile: 
sve u svemu nakon doslovce neprospavane noci ujutro napravila test i bio je pozitivan  :Smile: 
danas mi je 13dnt (a transferirana su 2 2dnevna embrija) pa znam da to ne mora nista znaciti i popodne sam radila betu i ona je *238.4*  :Very Happy: 

sad cekam subotu (trebala ici u petak, ali ne mogu zbog posla) i novo vadjenje na VV i nadam se duplanju  :Smile:  

nadam se da ce ovo pokrenuti niz plusica na VV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

bravo malena19, stvarno sam sretna zbog tebe  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: 
i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!

----------


## ruža82

Malena19 čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i neka krene dalje niz pozitivnih beta na VV!!!

----------


## eva133

*malena* čestitam.
Potpisujem ružu da krenu velike bete!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Bravo Malena.....čestitam....

----------


## Richy

Malena...iskrene čestitke!!Hvala bogu,lijepe vijesti su krenule....divno je ćuti ovako nešto!!Još jednom sve najbolje ti želim!

----------


## malena19

> bravo malena19, stvarno sam sretna zbog tebe   
> i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!


hvala draga...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas i ti rezveselis za par dana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!!!

----------


## malena19

*ruža82, eva133, Strasna, Richy* ... hvala vam od srca!!!

i ja zelim vama i svim ostalim trudilicama puno puno usjeha i da krenu plusici i betice, a onda i bebice  :Smile:

----------


## MALECKA

Čestitke malena19, neka beta raste na kvadrat - onak školski i nek se mali miš lijepo razvija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanicaa

> hvala na figama  ocito su pomogle ...
> 
> ja skuzila da neke cure vade betu 14dnt (jezic).... i naravno znam da nije svejedno dal je transfer bio 2, 3 ili 5 dan, ali necemo sad cjepidlaciti 
> sve u svemu nakon doslovce neprospavane noci ujutro napravila test i bio je pozitivan 
> danas mi je 13dnt (a transferirana su 2 2dnevna embrija) pa znam da to ne mora nista znaciti i popodne sam radila betu i ona je *238.4* 
> 
> sad cekam subotu (trebala ici u petak, ali ne mogu zbog posla) i novo vadjenje na VV i nadam se duplanju  
> 
> nadam se da ce ovo pokrenuti niz plusica na VV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Bravoooo!!!!! Čestitam ti od srca!!!!!!!! 
Odlično je čuti dobru vijest!!

----------


## malena19

hvala cure :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Destiny child

Malena čestitam! To je jako lijepa vijest!

----------


## NerdyD

Evo da se i ja pridružim ovdje...danas bila na VV na 3. dan ciklusa, idem kod dr.A. pila Yasmin prošli mjesec, danas dobila bocu, sutra i prekosutra još po jednu, vadili mi krv i trebam početi stavljati vaginalete, u subotu opet kod dr.A. 
Ovo nam je prvi pokušaj tako da ne znam što nas tj. mene još točno čeka do same punkcije ali kao i sve nadam se pozitivnom rezultatu na kraju. Čestitke svim budućim mamama i tatama, a ostalima koji nisu imali puno sreće šaljem pozitivne vibre i samo biti pozitiva i uporni. Nismo same u ovome i baš mi je drago da sam naišla na ovaj forum. Samo jedno pitanjce, jel imala koja od vas nekakve reakcije na te inekcije što se dobivaju, nešto su mi rekli da su mogući grčevi i oticanje jajnika pa me čisto zanima?! Pozzzz svima

----------


## Ivanicaa

Naravno da nismo same  :Smile: 

Ne znam ti detalje oko stimulacije, ja sam bila na jednom IVF i to na clomifenima i imala 3 js

----------


## malena19

> Malena čestitam! To je jako lijepa vijest!


hvala ti... vidim da si i ti gore? Kako ide? kad ce punkcija?

----------


## Richy

Ja sam u totalnom beeedu...već danima čekam da dobijem mengu, kako bih se naručila za 3. dan ciklusa kod dr.Alebića,prošlu srijedu sam pila zadnju tabletu utrogestana ( to sam pila za regulaciju ciklusa ! ), i danas je već sedmi dan od zadnje popijene tablete, a ja još nikako da procurim.Tu i tamo neki simptomi se pojave, skroz kao luda trčkaram do toaleta,ali još ništa...bojim se da bi me opet mogao zadesiti vikend, a što je najgore svakim danom si samo produžavam ovu agoniju...trebam ići gore na VV na pregled i po tablete, i onda naredni mjesec u postupak...a to m ise sada čini sve daljim i daljim...šizim, doslovce šizim!!

----------


## kitty

Richy, ne brini ako te zadesi vikend, rade oni i subotom a ako ti baš ispadne 3dc u nedjelju, budu te naručili u subotu na 2dc. sretno!

----------


## nataša

jedno pitanje, može? Uputnica za VV, šta treba pisati? nisam bila godinu dana pša se bojim da se nije štogod promijenilo..hvala

----------


## ruža82

Meni piše "uputnica za mpo postupak - IVF/ICSI !!

----------


## Destiny child

Nadam se da će biti uskoro...možda u subotu...još ne znam. Dr kaže da ih ima puno, ali polako rastu. Luda sam već...Još uvijek se pikam.

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti Kitty...srce si!!

----------


## malena19

> Nadam se da će biti uskoro...možda u subotu...još ne znam. Dr kaže da ih ima puno, ali polako rastu. Luda sam već...Još uvijek se pikam.


tako je i meni bilo... bilo ih je dosta, ali su sporo rasli pa je punkcija bila 14dc. Kakva ti je terapija? Meni je bila 1 gonal dnevno plus cetrotide od 6 dana stimulacije.

sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i ja sam gore u subotu.... idem vadit sluzbenu betu...

----------


## malena19

> jedno pitanje, može? Uputnica za VV, šta treba pisati? nisam bila godinu dana pša se bojim da se nije štogod promijenilo..hvala


meni je pisalo "bolnicko ljecenje"
i da.. ta uputnica vrijedi za sve preglede i za spermiogram na dan punkcije. Jedino za vadjenje bete treba nova.
Mi negdje procitali da za punkciju treba posebna od MM za sp pa ju donjeli bezveze  :Sad:

----------


## malena19

cure imam pitanjce
Kako izgleda dan kad idete vadit betu? treba biti gore u 8 i onda mi vade krv i nalazi su ako se ne varam oko 12?
I sto onda? kod Dr da kaze rezultate i promjeni/potvrdi terapiju ili ima i pregled? 

tnx!!

----------


## Strašna

> Ja sam u totalnom beeedu...već danima čekam da dobijem mengu, kako bih se naručila za 3. dan ciklusa kod dr.Alebića,prošlu srijedu sam pila zadnju tabletu utrogestana ( to sam pila za regulaciju ciklusa ! ), i danas je već sedmi dan od zadnje popijene tablete, a ja još nikako da procurim.Tu i tamo neki simptomi se pojave, skroz kao luda trčkaram do toaleta,ali još ništa...bojim se da bi me opet mogao zadesiti vikend, a što je najgore svakim danom si samo produžavam ovu agoniju...trebam ići gore na VV na pregled i po tablete, i onda naredni mjesec u postupak...a to m ise sada čini sve daljim i daljim...šizim, doslovce šizim!!


Kod mene još uvijek ništa....  :Sad: (

----------


## hope31

malena19 čestitam od srca...... :Smile: )

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Malena* koliko se ja sjecam beta se vadi dva puta, 14 i 16-i dan. Nakon toga javis dr. i nastavljas uzimati utrice a za pregled narucuje oko 6-og tjedna trudnoce jer se tad vec cuje srceko.

----------


## Ivanicaa

> cure imam pitanjce
> Kako izgleda dan kad idete vadit betu? treba biti gore u 8 i onda mi vade krv i nalazi su ako se ne varam oko 12?
> I sto onda? kod Dr da kaze rezultate i promjeni/potvrdi terapiju ili ima i pregled? 
> 
> tnx!!


Dođeš oko 8 tamo i javiš se sestrama i onda te one naruče u laboratorij. Ja sam bila u subotu i nalazi su već u 10 bili gotovi, subotom ide to jako brzo.

----------


## MALECKA

> jedno pitanje, može? Uputnica za VV, šta treba pisati? nisam bila godinu dana pša se bojim da se nije štogod promijenilo..hvala


Trebaš uputnicu za pregled, a kasnije ako budeš trebala vadit krv ili neke druge pretrage reći će ti sestre kakvu uputnicu trebaš donijeti, uputnica IVF/ICSI ti treba kad kreneš u postupak i ta vrijedi za sve folikulometrije, punkciju, transfer tj. cijeli mpo postupak. Pozdrav i puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Malo otklon s teme... Jel ima netko iskustava s Duphastonima? Koliko najdulje dana može proc nakon popijene ture, a da menga dodje. Meni je prošlo više od tjedan dana...a menge nema..... Test sam pravila i negativan je...

----------


## Destiny child

Od 3 dc primila ukupno 24 gonala + 8 cetrotide. Punkcija će biti na 14 dc.

----------


## kitty

> Malo otklon s teme... Jel ima netko iskustava s Duphastonima? Koliko najdulje dana može proc nakon popijene ture, a da menga dodje. Meni je prošlo više od tjedan dana...a menge nema..... Test sam pravila i negativan je...


koliko si ih dugo uzimala? normalno je da krvarenje započne u roku 8 dana od zadnje popijene tablete. možda si prekratko uzimala.

----------


## Strašna

Pa 15 dana po 2..... Uopce ne kuzim sta se dogadja.....

----------


## kitty

hm, da, onda nije prekratko. neznam, najbolje da nazoveš svog ginića pa se prokunzultiraš. meni se s Duphastonima nikad nije tako nešto dogodilo ali je sa kontracepcijskim pilulama, i ispalo je da se kao povremeno može ne pojaviti krvarenje bez nekog posebnog razloga.

----------


## Strašna

Khm pa morala bi zvat onda doktoricu na VV. Pričekat cu jos koji dan.... Bem mu....

----------


## kitty

ma ne moraš zbog toga zvati VV, slobodno odi kod soc. ginića.

----------


## malena19

Cure hvala na odgovorima  :Smile: 

ja jednostavno moram podjeliti sa vama jos malo dobrih vijesti  :Smile: 
kao sto sam vec pisala samnom na punkciji je bilo jos 5 divnih cura.
Naravno da sam im jucer javila svoj plusic i betu i pokrenula niz pisanja testica i vadjenja betica  :Smile: 
Sve u svemu dvije cure su karakter i tec ce sutra vaditi betu,
A ostale.. tada.....
Jednoj - Vracene 3 embrija, beta jucer 197
Drugoj – vracen 1 embrij, beta danas 1358
Trecoj -  vracena 2 embrija, beta danas 279

Znaci od nas sest cetiri imaju velike bete, a dvije cekamo da sutra jave isto tako lijepe vijesti.
Cure virkaju na forum, ali nisu bas aktivne , ali vjerujem da ih nece smetati sto sam ovo podjelila sa vama 
Znam da vas vesele ovakve vijesti i daju nadu... i ja sam prepresretna  :Love:  i nadam se da ce nam svima sve dalje ici kako treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Zelim vam svima ovakav scenarij ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

pa ovo je stvarno odlično  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Luna81

Ovo su izvrsne vijesti!!!!!! Bravo cure  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alcantra

malena19 super vijesti za sve nas na VV
čestitam!

----------


## Strašna

Kitty Pa sta mi ona moze...ne kuzim...i prije sam dobivala uz duphice..... a sad kod svoje ginekologice nisam bila mjesecima...otkako idem na VV. Vidjet cu jos do pon pa cu onda.

----------


## Richy

Osmi dan od utrogestana mi prolazi, a ja još nisam dobila mengu!!!Moj odlazak u Zagreb je svakim danom sve dalji i dalji....u komi sam od brige i očaja...Zašto kasni???Mislim da psiha tu već igra svoju debelu ulogu...drugo objašnjenje nemam...cure,podivljat ću od brige!! Ipak sretna sam kada čujem ovako dobre vijesti da se mnogim curama posrećilo...čestitam svima!!prave ste sretnice...nadam se da ću i ja biti jedna takva sretnica jednoga dana??!!

----------


## Ivanicaa

Malena, stvarno su to dolične vijesti!!!! Malo veselja i optimizma da nam doneseš.

Od nas 5 koje smo imale transfer, za jednu ne znam a jednoj je samo test bio pozitivan, nas tri opet neuspjeh....

----------


## pirica

> Malena, stvarno su to dolične vijesti!!!! Malo veselja i optimizma da nam doneseš.
> 
> Od nas 5 koje smo imale transfer, za jednu ne znam a jednoj je samo test bio pozitivan, nas tri opet neuspjeh....


mi smo bile porazna statistika

----------


## malena19

> Malena, stvarno su to dolične vijesti!!!! Malo veselja i optimizma da nam doneseš.


to mi je i bio cilj  :Smile: 
zao mi je sto kod vas nije bilo isto  :Sad:

----------


## Ivanicaa

> mi smo bile porazna statistika


Ali zato ćemo slijedeći put biti u onoj dobroj statistici  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> trebaš uputnicu za pregled, a kasnije ako budeš trebala vadit krv ili neke druge pretrage reći će ti sestre kakvu uputnicu trebaš donijeti, uputnica ivf/icsi ti treba kad kreneš u postupak i ta vrijedi za sve folikulometrije, punkciju, transfer tj. Cijeli mpo postupak. Pozdrav i puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

eto da javim da su ove dvije cure koje su danas prvi put vadile betu imale negativnu... i jako sam tuzna zbog njih jer su zaista drage :Love:  :Love: 

unatoc tome mislim da je 4 velike bete od nas 6 jako dobar rezultat... jos samo da nastavak bude skolski svima nama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## malena19

i da... zaboravih... moja beta danas 826  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Ali zato ćemo slijedeći put biti u onoj dobroj statistici


hope so

----------


## kitty

evo da i ovdje javim: moja beta 14dnt je 237  :Bouncing:

----------


## hope31

kitty čestitam od srca :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Jako lijepe vijesti sa  4  pozitivne bete u jednoj grupi, da se barem i nastavi tako

----------


## Luna81

Moja beta 740 15 dnt. Presretna!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Čestitam vam od srca svima!!!!!

----------


## kitty

Luna81 čestitam  :Very Happy:  
eto u našoj grupi 2 pozitivne od 3 transfera, treću ćemo saznati u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima....baš mi je drago da vidim ovakve rezultate! kod nas u kbo-u je divlji zapad....i ja namjeravam ići u vv....
kod kojeg ste dr? hvala...

----------


## hope31

Čestitam svim curama na lijepim betama i da se još lijepše duplaju..pusa

----------


## NerdyD

čestitke na pozitivnim rezultatima beta  :Very Happy:  baš me to veseli kad čujem. Ja sam se danas malo prepala na pregledu, dobila dosad tri inekcije menopura i danas mi dr kaže da mi nešt šteka lijevi jajnik, tj. nekako mu je čudan pa me pripupitao jesam li imala kakvih operacija prije na njemu, a nisam, dosad ništa nije neobično primjetio. I dok su ostale curke išle vadit krv i na novu dozu boca, ja jedina nastavila sa menopurom, kaže probat će još dva dana s tim pa će vidit kako napredujem, baš sam se nekako rastužila...ali nadam se da će bit sve ok u pon kad dođem opet.

----------


## eva133

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama.

----------


## Destiny child

Cure još jednom čestitke svima. Želim vam najljepših 9 mjeseci.  Ja danas obavila punkciju 13 JS. Bilo nas je ukupno 7 + 3 cure na transferu, nadam se da ćemo slijediti vaš statistiku...
Imam jedno pitanjce...da li utrogestane stavljam i ono jutro kada je transfer? Sestra je govorila, ali nisam shvatila da li treba i na dam transfer, a zaboravila pitati dr...

----------


## frka

na dan transfera utrogestan popijes. sretno!!!

----------


## kitty

nama je sestra rekla da ga i na dan transfera stavimo, još sam ja pitala jel ne bi bilo bolje popit ga, a ona je rekla da ga ako ikako mogu stavim. eto.

----------


## Sezen

> Cure još jednom čestitke svima. Želim vam najljepših 9 mjeseci.  Ja danas obavila punkciju 13 JS. Bilo nas je ukupno 7 + 3 cure na transferu, nadam se da ćemo slijediti vaš statistiku...
> Imam jedno pitanjce...da li utrogestane stavljam i ono jutro kada je transfer? Sestra je govorila, ali nisam shvatila da li treba i na dam transfer, a zaboravila pitati dr...


draga na dan transfera se nekada utrogestan pio,a sada sestre kažu da ga treba staviti vaginalno...ja sam danas bila na transferu(duga smeđa kosa)

sjećam se tebe ti si bila zadnja na punkciji,sretno na transferu :Smile:

----------


## frka

oops, sorry, cure... nisam znala da se to promijenilo... ocito sam vec ostarila po pitanju VV-a  :Grin:

----------


## Šiškica

Da već neko vrijeme se stavlja Utrogestan .. Već negdje 6 mj..

----------


## Richy

Ajme,cure baš mi je drago čuti tako lijepe vijesti, trud se isplatio i svaka vam čast na požrtvovanosti i hrabrosti!!Isto tako divim se svim vama hrabrim ženama koje ste prošle punkciju i transfer,ulijevate mi snagu za skorašnje poduhvate!Ja sam trenutno još malo tužna i očajna, jer svaki dan iščekujem svoju mengu pa da krenem u Zagreb i napokon krenem sa svime tim, ali baš me neće kako ja hoću....danas mi je točno deseti dan od zadnje tablete utrogestana, a ja još nisam dobila, pa sam sva izbezumljena...

----------


## ruža82

Cure, pitanje - kamo ste si pikale Cetrotide?? u trbuh???

----------


## Kadauna

lijepo je čitati ovakve vijesti s Vuka, no očito je ipak mladoj ekipi gore trebalo vremena da se uhodaju. 
Nadam se da će ovakav trend nastaviti, cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Još kad naredne godine zakon izmijene nakon promjene vlasti......................

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Cure, pitanje - kamo ste si pikale Cetrotide?? u trbuh???


Ja sam u trbuh  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

ja isto u trbuh  :Yes:

----------


## ruža82

Hvala cure, onda ću i ja!!

----------


## malena19

> Cure još jednom čestitke svima. Želim vam najljepših 9 mjeseci.  Ja danas obavila punkciju 13 JS. Bilo nas je ukupno 7 + 3 cure na transferu, nadam se da ćemo slijediti vaš statistiku...
> Imam jedno pitanjce...da li utrogestane stavljam i ono jutro kada je transfer? Sestra je govorila, ali nisam shvatila da li treba i na dam transfer, a zaboravila pitati dr...


cestitke i tebi na hrabroj punkciji... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se malci oplode....

nama je sestra rekla da ga bas stavimo i na dan transfera, ali da ga stavimo ranije, negdje oko 5 ujutro.

Bila nam je ona s crnom kosom do ispod uha

----------


## malena19

> Cure, pitanje - kamo ste si pikale Cetrotide?? u trbuh???


meni je mm i gonal i cetrotide pikao u ruku.. njega je bilo strah trbuha... samo jednom je u trbuh i tad me cak vise boljelo nego kad je u ruku  :Sad: 
ja sam bas pitala sestre i rekle su da je totalno svejedno... ili u ruku ili trbuh

----------


## laky

super je vidjeti ovako lijepe vijesti na VV

----------


## Destiny child

I ja se tebe sjećam :Smile:  Nadam se da će ovaj put tvoj sin dobiti bracu ili seku...




> draga na dan transfera se nekada utrogestan pio,a sada sestre kažu da ga treba staviti vaginalno...ja sam danas bila na transferu(duga smeđa kosa)
> 
> sjećam se tebe ti si bila zadnja na punkciji,sretno na transferu

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam pikala u trbuh. Ne boli. Pusti da se malo osuši alkohol da te ne peče, stisni malo špekić lijevo od pupka i naglo ubodi, pa polako puštaj tekućinu.

----------


## Destiny child

Cure kako je vama bilo nakon punkcije? Mene su jučer boljeli jajnici pri svakom pokretu, danas me ne bole osim na dodir. Ali negdje tijekom noći me na dodir počeo boliti trbuh sa lijeve i desne strane pupka, a sada me cijeli boli kod svakog udaha. Onako kao da netko sa sitnom iglicom probode. Malo je napuhan,ali ništa ekstremno više nego inače. Redovito piškim i pijem dosta tekućine :Smile:  Ne znam da li bito moglo biti od cefaleksina jer inače imam gastritis i osjetljiv želudac? Da je krvarenje vjerojatno bih imala i neke druge simptome?

----------


## Ivanicaa

Mene je isto boljelo i probadalo, ali to je normalno jer ti je sve iziritirano

----------


## marincezg

> draga na dan transfera se nekada utrogestan pio,a sada sestre kažu da ga treba staviti vaginalno...ja sam danas bila na transferu(duga smeđa kosa)
> 
> sjećam se tebe ti si bila zadnja na punkciji,sretno na transferu


sretno draga i drzi mi se  :Smile: 
i svima ostalima punooooo srece.....

----------


## eva133

*kokos* pun ti je inbox.

----------


## kokos

Nije više, hvala.
Imam jedno pitanje: ako dobijem mengu u petak (npr. popodne, pa ne stignem zvati da se naručim), dal trebam doći nenajavljena u subotu, 2. dan ciklusa ili u ponedjeljak, 4. dan ciklusa?
Ne znam dal ih se u subotu može nazvati i u koje vrijeme?
Tenks

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Nije više, hvala.
> Imam jedno pitanje: ako dobijem mengu u petak (npr. popodne, pa ne stignem zvati da se naručim), dal trebam doći nenajavljena u subotu, 2. dan ciklusa ili u ponedjeljak, 4. dan ciklusa?
> Ne znam dal ih se u subotu može nazvati i u koje vrijeme?
> Tenks


U subotu se samo pojavi tamo nema veze što te nisu naručili, jer 4 dan ciklusa ti je već prekasno. Tako je i meni bilo samo sam ja stigla nazvat u petak i pitat, pa su mi sestre rekle da dođem u subotu jer je ponedjeljak već kasno

----------


## kitty

ali ako kasno dobiješ M, tipa u 6-7 onda se to ne računa kao 1.dc.

----------


## Destiny child

Kao što je Kitty rekla ako dobiješ iza 18h tada se sljedeći dan računa kao prvi dan menstruacije. Inače, ako ovaj ciklus ne ideš u postupak mogu te pregledati i 4dc. Ja sam nazvala prvi dan ciklusa, a sestre me naručile 5 dc i od tada sam počela piti Yasmine. A onaj ciklus kada smo trebali krenuti sa stimulacijom dr rekla da ako dobijem na petak da onda dođem u subotu tako da krenemo 2dc jer bi ponedjeljak bilo prekasno, a ako dobijem u subotu da se samo pojavim u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Richy

Drage moje, ja sam konačno procurila!!Danas sam se naručila za četvrtak!Može li mi netko reći kako na taj 3 dc doktor obavlja pregled??vaginalnim ultrazvukom ili još nešto radi??Ja sam naručena za pregled i obradu i idem po tablete, pa od idućeg mjeseca sam u postupku, ako Bog da??!!Grozim se toga što će pregled obavljati u vrijeme kada još curim,grozota...a uza sve to još dok ja iz Požege dođem do Zagreba, mogla bih još koji puta pod tuš....ovako če mi biti koma...daj recite mi kako obavlja taj pregled pod mengom,  zašto je baš bitan taj treći dan ciklusa??I onda kada počinjem piti tablete, odmah taj dan ili idući??Ma, mislim sve ću ja to njega preispitati, ali bih ipak voljela znati neke stvari!?

----------


## malena19

> Drage moje, ja sam konačno procurila!!Danas sam se naručila za četvrtak!Može li mi netko reći kako na taj 3 dc doktor obavlja pregled??vaginalnim ultrazvukom ili još nešto radi??Ja sam naručena za pregled i obradu i idem po tablete, pa od idućeg mjeseca sam u postupku, ako Bog da??!!Grozim se toga što će pregled obavljati u vrijeme kada još curim,grozota...a uza sve to još dok ja iz Požege dođem do Zagreba, mogla bih još koji puta pod tuš....ovako če mi biti koma...daj recite mi kako obavlja taj pregled pod mengom,  zašto je baš bitan taj treći dan ciklusa??I onda kada počinjem piti tablete, odmah taj dan ili idući??Ma, mislim sve ću ja to njega preispitati, ali bih ipak voljela znati neke stvari!?


ako sam te dobro shvatila ti tek sad ides po antibebi pilule,  a onda tek sljedeci mjesec u postupak?

ja nisam imala pregled taj dan kad sam isla po pilule. Doduse ja tada nisam znala da idem po pilule, nego sam isla vadit hormone i onda na razgovor kod dr. I onda mi je dao yasmin i onaj popis za vaditi hiv, hepatitis i sl. I tada me nije pregledao nego je rekao da opet dodjem 3dc i da idem u postupak.

i meni je bilo bed da me pregledava dok jos curim, ali nije bilo tako strasno. Njima je to normalno. A koliko ja znam taj pregled 3dc prije nego krenes s postupkom je zato da vidi u kakvom su stanju jajnici, da nema nekih cista i sl koji bi mogli odgoditi postupak i da vidi opce stanje pa da vidi kako reagiras na terapiju.

jesi ti vec bila gore ili ti je ovo prvi put? 
Sto su ti rekli/napisali na povijest bolesti? jesi izvadila sve ono sto treba? testiranje na HIV, hepatitis, krrvna grupa....?

----------


## kokos

Puno hvala. Danas sam popila zadnji yasmin i trebala bih ići u postupak ako bude sve ok. 
Richy, 3. dan doc napravi vaginalni UZV a ako ideš u postupak, onda te pošalje i na vađenje krvi (barem je samnom bilo tako).
Ne trebaš se brinuti oko krvi, to je najprirodnija stvar... Zašto je bitan 3. dan, to će ti vjerojatno druge bolje objasniti, a doc će ti reći od kad da počneš piti tablete.

----------


## kitty

malena19, pun ti je inbox.

----------


## Richy

Ja sam zapravo bila prošli mjesec, 22.09. na VV,tada smo muž i ja obavili razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom, razgovor sa psihologom, a prije tih razgovora ja sam išla vaditi nalaze krvi...svih mogućih hormona, ali baš nisam sigurna da sam vadila krv zbog hepatitisa i testiranja na HIv...mislim da mi to nisu tada vadili, a te nalaze nisam ni dobila doma, valjda su proslijeđeni doktoru direktno?!?I tada mi je doktor, taj puta htio dati tablete i da od 10. mjeseca krenemo u postupak, ali ja sam bila izbombardirana svim tim informacijam u svezi potpomognute oplodnje, zvučalo mi je kao da se to ne dešava meni...jednostavno tada još nisam bila spremna da uzmem te tablete, pa mi je onda doktor rekao da kada se odlučim, da opet nazovem prvi dan ciklusa i naručim se za treći dan, pa de ćemo onda obaviti pregled i da će mi dati tablete....a prošli puta me nije zato pregledavao...I tako, ja sam se odlučila više ne čekati, mada mi je zbrka još uvijek u glavi...i krenuti u borbu!Moram barem probiti led, što se kaže...da vidim kako to sve ide...jako se bojim i nije mi baš svejedno, ali što je tu je...ako želim bebača, onda moram biti spremna na sve!i još nešto, alebić mi je u povijesti bolesti prošli puta napisao samo da izvadim sviježe nalaze na bakterije i da donesem uputnicu za pregled, ali nije mi napisao da trebam ponovno uputnicu za vađenje krvi???!!!Pa sada mi nije jasno, da li će mi onda vaditi ponovno ili ne??ne bih voljelča doći tamo, a da se ispostavi na kraju da mi nešto fali?!Ali ne piše u povijesti bolesti...samo uputnica za pregled!Šta vi kažete??

----------


## Richy

Kada sam obavljala pregled onaj prvi puta kod Alebića, rekao je da je to sve ok, da mi jesu malo jajnici policistični, ali da to nije ništa strašno i da je s moje strane sve ok?!!?kao te cistice malo nastaju, malo pucaju...ništa strašno...pa ja sad više ne znam što bih rekla i mislila, da li to smeta postupku ili ne??

----------


## malena19

> malena19, pun ti je inbox.


ocistila  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Ja sam zapravo bila prošli mjesec, 22.09. na VV,tada smo muž i ja obavili razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom, razgovor sa psihologom, a prije tih razgovora ja sam išla vaditi nalaze krvi...svih mogućih hormona, ali baš nisam sigurna da sam vadila krv zbog hepatitisa i testiranja na HIv...mislim da mi to nisu tada vadili, a te nalaze nisam ni dobila doma, valjda su proslijeđeni doktoru direktno?!?I tada mi je doktor, taj puta htio dati tablete i da od 10. mjeseca krenemo u postupak, ali ja sam bila izbombardirana svim tim informacijam u svezi potpomognute oplodnje, zvučalo mi je kao da se to ne dešava meni...jednostavno tada još nisam bila spremna da uzmem te tablete, pa mi je onda doktor rekao da kada se odlučim, da opet nazovem prvi dan ciklusa i naručim se za treći dan, pa de ćemo onda obaviti pregled i da će mi dati tablete....a prošli puta me nije zato pregledavao...I tako, ja sam se odlučila više ne čekati, mada mi je zbrka još uvijek u glavi...i krenuti u borbu!Moram barem probiti led, što se kaže...da vidim kako to sve ide...jako se bojim i nije mi baš svejedno, ali što je tu je...ako želim bebača, onda moram biti spremna na sve!i još nešto, alebić mi je u povijesti bolesti prošli puta napisao samo da izvadim sviježe nalaze na bakterije i da donesem uputnicu za pregled, ali nije mi napisao da trebam ponovno uputnicu za vađenje krvi???!!!Pa sada mi nije jasno, da li će mi onda vaditi ponovno ili ne??ne bih voljelča doći tamo, a da se ispostavi na kraju da mi nešto fali?!Ali ne piše u povijesti bolesti...samo uputnica za pregled!Šta vi kažete??


ne brini se ... treba ti samo ona uputnica koja pise na povijesti bolesti, a i uvijek mozes naknadno donjeti uputnicu.
ako si vec vadila hormone, onda ti ih vjerojatno nece opet vaditi.
A jesi napravila svježe nalaze na bakterije, odnosno briseve (na ureaplazmu,klamidiju,mikroplazmu...)? te nalaze obavezno uzmi sa sobom jer bez toga ne mozes u postupak.

oni gore sigurno ne rade krvnu grupu (koliko ja znam u ZG jedino petrova daje certifikat za to, ali ne znam dal to vrijedi za cijelu Rh)
A koliko znam ne rade niti testiranje na hepatitis i hiv.
Mozda to mozes napraviti u ovih mjesec dana dok si na pilulama, ali ne znam koliko se cekaju nalazi. Ja ih vadila prije ljeta i otisla po njih tek nakon 4-5 tjedana jer mi nije bilo hitno pa ne znam koliko minimalno treba vremena da budu gotovi. Ali koliko znam bez tih testova i krvne grupe ne mozes u postupak (osim ako rade iznimke, a to ne znam)

----------


## malena19

> Kada sam obavljala pregled onaj prvi puta kod Alebića, rekao je da je to sve ok, da mi jesu malo jajnici policistični, ali da to nije ništa strašno i da je s moje strane sve ok?!!?kao te cistice malo nastaju, malo pucaju...ništa strašno...pa ja sad više ne znam što bih rekla i mislila, da li to smeta postupku ili ne??


mislim da nacelno ne smeta i da se rjetko zbog toga odgadja postupak... osim ako je bas neka jako jako velika.. ali nemam tu iskustva... mozda ce cure biti pametnije...

ali nemoj brinuti bezveze... samo polako... bit ce sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

krvna grupa i testovi na hepatitis, hiv i to se izvan Zg-a rade u bolnicama na odjelu transfuziologije. nalazi bi trebali biti za nekih 7-10 dana, bar je meni tako bilo.

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam,drage moje!!Šta bih ja bez vas :Smile: držite mi fige da sve prođe kako treba!ljubim vas :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Richy prije svega se probaj skulirati. Tek si na početku, ako ćeš tako paničariti za svaki korak koji ti slijedi onda ćeš do kraja poluditi. Duboko udahni i izdahni i polako korak po korak. Ono što ti je doktor rekao to napravi i donesi. Testovi na  HIV, hepatitis i određivanje krvne grupe je dosta bitno, pa bi ako to nisi izvadila onda otiđi na transfuziologiju u bolnicu u Požegi i tamo to napravi, pa kada dobiješ nalaz onda im donesi. Ako to ne bude za ovaj put kada ideš gore neće propasti svijet, donijet ćeš sljedeći put ionako ćeš sada često ići gore.

A što se tiče pregleda 3dc ne bediraj se. Doktori su vidjeli puno gorih stvari od menstruacijske krvi. Osim toga ako ideš po pilule možda te neće sada ni gledati nego tek nakon što popiješ pilule 3 dc. Tako je barem meni bilo. Svatko ima neko svoje iskustvo i zato relax...

----------


## _plavusha_

Pozz svima... 

sad me lagana panika kad čitam šta vi sve dobile od pretraga za napraviti.. Naime, mm i ja smo bili prvi puta kod dr.A prošli tjedan, na pregledu i konzultacijama. Mene pregledao (papu i briseve sam imala otpije napravljene) a mm samo uputio na spermiogram, i rekao kad dobijemo nalaze doma da onda se javim 1dc da me sestra naruči za 3dc pa ćemo dalje po programu. Jedino mi rekao da donesem uputnicu idući puta za hormone...  Dakle nije me slao ni na testove za HIV i hepatitis, ni krvnu grupu... Čak nas nije ni uputio na psihološko i pravno savjetovanje... Nečija pogreška u koracima ili ja samo malo previše brzam?!

I btw, zamolila bi nekog od osoblja na forumu da ispravi na početnoj stranici da se za s-gram ne naručuje... Naručuje se.. MM je naručen za 7.11.

----------


## kitty

_plavusha_, polako, reći će ti sljedeći put za ostale pretrage, mora vidjeti spermiogram tm-a da može dalje planirati (ivf ili aih).

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene očajne opet po savjet. 
Dakle pila sam Duphaston da izazovem mengu. Nakon popijene ture-menga nije došla. a trebala sam u drugi postupak. Ako odem kod doktora kod nas u Pz, nece me ni pogledat nego ce mi samo reći da opet popijem turu Duphastona. 
Da li mi šta vrijedi da zovem gore na VV? 
Bojim se da nije neka cista......(u prošlom postupku sam pila Klomifen)
radije bi i njima otišla da me pogledaju...  :Sad: 
Molim savjet!

----------


## Šiškica

Na VV sam tri godine pacijent i imam 7 postupaka iza sebe i nisam trebala vaditi krv za HIV, Hepatitis i krvnu grupu..
Kojom logikom doktor traži te pretrage ne znam.. 

među rijetkima sam  koje nije tražio te nalaze..sve ostale pretrage  su bile uobičajene, čak i p/p  savjetovanje premda sam bila stari pacijent ..

----------


## frka

ajme, Siskice, nadam se da si ti samo iznimka, da se u vasem slucaju to slucajno zaboravilo... jer ako se to cesto dogadja, ne valja nikako...

----------


## Strašna

I nitko nema savjet za mene  :Sad: (((((((

----------


## Richy

_plavusha_...i ja sam ti tek na početku, no ipak imam već dva posjeta VV iza sebe.Prvi puta mi je doktor obavio pregled, pregledao sve moje i muževe papire, nalaze spermiograma i rekao da čekamo još jedan nalaz spermiograma, kako bi mogli ustanoviti kakvo je pravo stanje,drugo ništa.Samo mi je rekao da idući puta moram donjeti njegove nalaze i ja da izvadim tamo kod njih nalaze hormona ( izvaditi krv ), i onda smo išli i muž i ja na razgovor kod socijalne radnice i psihologinje, pa onda opet kod doktora - i tada mi je on htio dati tablete, ali ja još nisam bila spremna za taj puta.I eto, sada u četvrtak idem po treći puta gore sa sviježim nalazima bakterija ( koje sam napravila prethodno u PŽ, a te nalaze sam nosila i taj drugi puta kada sam bila tamo! ) i uputnicom za pregled.Nadam se da ću u četvrtak dobiti svoje tablete i da od idućeg mjeseca idem u postupak!Korak,po korak....ali bitno da se kreće prema naprijed!Samo hrabro!
Strašna.....nemaš što izgubiti, nemoj se više izjedati i gristi i misliti da je ovo ili ono u pitanju, nazovi ih...pitaj....i bez panike!!Sve će biti dobro :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Destiny child...hvala na savjetima!!Ja se pokušavam skulirati kolko god mogu,mada je to vrlo teško!Ali sve ste vi to proživjele i ostale žive, pa se nekako tješim da ću i ja nekako preživjeti cijelu tu avanturu života!

----------


## _plavusha_

hvala na ovako brzim odgovorima  :Smile:  naime, mi znamo da idemo na IVF, jer ja nemam jajovoda... ali sam malo bila zabrinuta da se ne oteže duže nego što treba..

hvala još jednom curke!

----------


## Destiny child

Po meni ima dosta logike. HIV i hepatitis se prenose i na bebu, a krvna grupa i Rh faktor isto bitni zbog antitijela što ponekad može biti bitno za buduće trudnoće. Ne znam detalje, ali znam da moja mama ima rh-, a tata+ i mama je trebala primati nešto kako se ne bi razvila antitijela.  Sorry ne znam baš te detalje i kako to funkcionira...




> Na VV sam tri godine pacijent i imam 7 postupaka iza sebe i nisam trebala vaditi krv za HIV, Hepatitis i krvnu grupu..
> Kojom logikom doktor traži te pretrage ne znam.. 
> 
> među rijetkima sam  koje nije tražio te nalaze..sve ostale pretrage  su bile uobičajene, čak i p/p  savjetovanje premda sam bila stari pacijent ..

----------


## kiša

> I nitko nema savjet za mene (((((((


 jutro, trudnice, čekalice, strašljivice i ine.....

mislim, ustvari znam, da ti je najpametnije nazvati dr. A,

----------


## Strašna

> jutro, trudnice, čekalice, strašljivice i ine.....
> 
> mislim, ustvari znam, da ti je najpametnije nazvati dr. A,


Hehe, a ja sam kod doktorice.....al sve mi se čini da ću ju svejedno zvat.

----------


## kiša

> Na VV sam tri godine pacijent i imam 7 postupaka iza sebe i nisam trebala vaditi krv za HIV, Hepatitis i krvnu grupu..
> Kojom logikom doktor traži te pretrage ne znam..  [/SIZE]..



ne kužim, mislim da je to pod obavezno, svi te nalaze traze, daj ti njega malo priupitaj, možda čovjeku promaklo

----------


## Strašna

Dijelim mišljenje da je to pod obavezno. Kao što je Destiniy rekla - ima logike jer je bitno i za bebu.

----------


## Strašna

Baš me neće......zvala sam gore...doktorice nema do sutra.......

----------


## Aurora*

*Strasna*, a da ti za svaki slucaj napravis jedan test za trudnocu prije svega?

----------


## Strašna

Napravila sam 4-jučer zadnji.

----------


## Aurora*

> Napravila sam 4-jučer zadnji.


I svi negativni? Bas mi je zao, nadala sam se da bi to mogao biti razlog kasnjenja.  :Sad:  Onda ti ne preostaje nista drugo nego da pricekas jos koji dan, pa ako i dalje ne dodje po mogucnosti odes na UZ ili zaista uzmes jos jednu turu progesterona. Utrogestana mozda radije nego Duphastona.  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

Joj ne znam više šta bi rekla.....blago rečeno da sam očajna...  :Sad:

----------


## Aurora*

> Joj ne znam više šta bi rekla.....blago rečeno da sam očajna...


Ako nije u pitanju trudnoca, razlog kasnjenju moze biti cista, koju bi onda vjerojatno rijesila iduca tura progesterona. Ako nije cista, onda se mozda odnekud priprema ili je nastupila ovulacija. U tom slucaju treba proci lutealna faza i moze potrajati jos 10-ak dana prije iduceg ciklusa... Jedan UZ pregled bi pokazao u cemu je problem i ako ne zelis cekati probaj zamoliti svog ginekologa da te pogleda. Ili odi privatno na UZ, ako ti je odlazak u Zagreb predaleko... U svakom slucaju, samo su ta dva ili tri razloga zbog cega kasni i to se relativno lako moze rijesiti, kada odlucis koji put izabrati (jos cekati odredjeno vrijeme, uzeti jos jednu turu progesterona ili provjeriti na UZ gdje je zapelo).

----------


## Strašna

Da, ta me cista plaši. Još pogotovo zato sto sam na prvoj inseminaciji uzimala Klomifen. Ali poslije toga sma imala jednu mengu, nakon utrogestana bez problema. Nista, očito sam osudjena na čekanje. Moj ginekolog u PZ radi tek u petak popodne, a na VV mogu tek sutra zvati. Pa cemo vidjeti. Samo da se sto prije rijesi.

----------


## marincezg

> Na VV sam tri godine pacijent i imam 7 postupaka iza sebe i nisam trebala vaditi krv za HIV, Hepatitis i krvnu grupu..
> Kojom logikom doktor traži te pretrage ne znam.. 
> 
> među rijetkima sam  koje nije tražio te nalaze..sve ostale pretrage  su bile uobičajene, čak i p/p  savjetovanje premda sam bila stari pacijent ..


pa daj ti njega pitaj jel ti on to zaboravio rec da izvadis ili kaj??????
da nebi bilo nismo znali  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

jeli mi može netko odgovoriti koji su biolozi na vv,jeli kinewald još uvjek u timu ili je otišo .

----------


## marincezg

> jeli mi može netko odgovoriti koji su biolozi na vv,jeli kinewald još uvjek u timu ili je otišo .


 kinwalda sam neki dan vidjela gore....
znaci ipak dođe a to je jako dobro....

----------


## Šiškica

> pa daj ti njega pitaj jel ti on to zaboravio rec da izvadis ili kaj??????
> da nebi bilo nismo znali


Sad u trudnoći sam radila pretrage za hepatiti i nalaz ok, krvna grupa A+ i B+.. a za HIV opet ništa  :Grin:  valjda ljudima neugodno tražiti (kad skuže moje zanimanje :Grin: )..

Znam da su antitjela štitnjače jako važna (i izgleda da je baš u njima bio problem) i njih sam radila kojih 5 puta ..I kao što sam rekla sve drugo je bilo uobičajeno!!

----------


## NerdyD

Meni i suprugu je dr.A tražio da obavimo te pretrage na transfuziji kada je odlučio da krečemo u postupak. Znači uputnice od mog ginekologa, tamo se isto treba naručiti za vađenje krvi u Petrovoj ulici i dođe se po nalaze nakon 10 dana.

----------


## NerdyD

Imam par pitanja za sve vas koje ste već prošle postupak IVF. Ja sam još uvijek malo izgubljena i uzbuđena što se sve to događa, bliži se dan punkcije i još ne mogu vjerovati da ću biti trudna ako sve to skupa uspije. Nekad se ni ne sjetim pitati dr. sve što me zanima, pola zaboravim u toj svoj brzini kod njega, kad smo ono doslovno ko na traci kad krene prozivati  :Smile: . Ugl. danas sam bila na pregledu na 10 dc, drugo vađenje krvi nakon inekcija, dosad primila 7 menopura i 2 cetrotida i rekli su mi da dođem opet sutra na pregled, zanima me jel to tako sad ide, po svaki dan na ultrazvuk, sve me nešto strah da ne napredujem kako bi trebalo pa da sada to želi motriti svaki dan, a nije mi ništa specijalno rekao na pregledu danas. I još jedno pitanje, još uvijek stavljam tetraborat, zanima me smijem li imati odnose sad s obzirom na sve te inekcije i te vaginalete, malo smo pauzirali kad sam krenila sa stimulacijom i pripremama?

----------


## Destiny child

Kniewalda sam viđala svaki put kada sam bila gore, a to je u zadnja 2 i pol tjedna bilo svaki drugi dan. Čak je na dan transfera došao do nas i popričao sa nama, dao par savjeta... Zaista jedan divan, genijalan i toliko pristupačan čovjek. A takvo mišljenje imam i za doktora i doktoricu, te većinu sestara na humanoj reprodukciji VV, posebno sestra Goga (crna kosa do ramena). Žena je tako draga i divna...

----------


## Richy

I ja sam tek krenula, ali odmah se može vidjeti i skužiti koliko je tko dobar i pristupačan. Već prvog dana kada sam bila i upoznala dr. Alebića, odmah sam uvidjela da je on uistinu fenomenalan doktor, cijelokupno osoblje tamo mi se jako sviđa, u odnosu na ove naše u Požegi...ma,nije uopće za usporediti,ni malo!I uvijek iznova ponavljam svima da mi je u tome svemu jedina svijetla točka taj dragi dr. Alebić!Baš ima pristup, ima vremena za svakoga i jednostavno zrači dobrotom, a to je ono što mene drži!!I vi cure, naravno!!Iskreno se nadam da će još dugo raditi tu na VV, jer da on ode...ne smijem ni zamisliti kako bi mi bilo??!!Šta vi kažete??

----------


## malena19

> Imam par pitanja za sve vas koje ste već prošle postupak IVF. Ja sam još uvijek malo izgubljena i uzbuđena što se sve to događa, bliži se dan punkcije i još ne mogu vjerovati da ću biti trudna ako sve to skupa uspije. Nekad se ni ne sjetim pitati dr. sve što me zanima, pola zaboravim u toj svoj brzini kod njega, kad smo ono doslovno ko na traci kad krene prozivati . Ugl. danas sam bila na pregledu na 10 dc, drugo vađenje krvi nakon inekcija, dosad primila 7 menopura i 2 cetrotida i rekli su mi da dođem opet sutra na pregled, zanima me jel to tako sad ide, po svaki dan na ultrazvuk, sve me nešto strah da ne napredujem kako bi trebalo pa da sada to želi motriti svaki dan, a nije mi ništa specijalno rekao na pregledu danas. I još jedno pitanje, još uvijek stavljam tetraborat, zanima me smijem li imati odnose sad s obzirom na sve te inekcije i te vaginalete, malo smo pauzirali kad sam krenila sa stimulacijom i pripremama?


ne brini se... sve je to normalno....i ja sam ponekad isla dan za danom i svaki put su mi vadili krv..... jednom sam cak bila 2 puta u jednom danu.. prvo ujutro u pola 8 imala pregled, inekcije  i vadjenje krvi... i onda mi dr rekao da dodjem opet oko 11 kad budu nalazi krvi... i tad me opet pogledao  :Shock:  :Shock: ...
samo je oprezan i pazi da ti ne da stopericu prekasno pa da mu ne pobjegnu folikuli... ne brini se...

Sto se vaginaleta tice meni su rekli da zadnju stavim tu vecer kad sam dobila stopericu, znaci ne stavlja se noc prije punkcije.

sto se tice odnosa mislim da su oni zabranjeni za vrijeme postupka.. ako i nisu ja sam ih zabranila  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
mada i da nisam mislila da je zabranjeno nije mi bas ni bilo do toga zbog mojih bolnih jajnika sa 20 i nesto folikula...

----------


## malena19

> I ja sam tek krenula, ali odmah se može vidjeti i skužiti koliko je tko dobar i pristupačan. Već prvog dana kada sam bila i upoznala dr. Alebića, odmah sam uvidjela da je on uistinu fenomenalan doktor, cijelokupno osoblje tamo mi se jako sviđa, u odnosu na ove naše u Požegi...ma,nije uopće za usporediti,ni malo!I uvijek iznova ponavljam svima da mi je u tome svemu jedina svijetla točka taj dragi dr. Alebić!Baš ima pristup, ima vremena za svakoga i jednostavno zrači dobrotom, a to je ono što mene drži!!I vi cure, naravno!!Iskreno se nadam da će još dugo raditi tu na VV, jer da on ode...ne smijem ni zamisliti kako bi mi bilo??!!Šta vi kažete??


i ja sam odusevljena sa dr Alebicem! I sestre su super.... drage, ljubazne, simpaticne (osim jedne zloceste.. nadam se da se necete susresti s njom, ali vjerujem da cure koje su se srele znaju o kojoj govorim )
na prvom i drugom pregledu je sve pricao, objasnjavao MM i meni kolika je uspjesnost i svasta nesto... zaista je super doktor...

Jedino sto me smetalo je sto je bio jako sutljiv na folikulometrijama... ali koliko sam skuzila on je cesto sutljiv... Ja imala minimalnu stimulaciju od 1gonal dnevno i dosla na prvu folikolumetriju i on gleda u monitor a ja u njega  i on gleda, gleda.. meni se cini ko vjecnost.. i pitam ja jel ima sta, kaze on "ima, bit ce nesto"... ni koliko, ni dal je zadovoljan ni nis... a ja u strahu dal cu uopce reagirati na tako malu stimulaciju... na kraju tek na punkciji saznala da ih je preko 20 i to kad sam ja pitala koliko ih ima da se znam psihicki pripremiti....

ostalo zaista sve super!!!!

----------


## NerdyD

@malena19
ma meni je danas tako bilo, skoro :D bila na pregledu, vadila krv, dobila dvije inekcije i rekli mi da dođem u 11, ja došla i samo su mi sestre rekle da dođem opet sutra ujutro na pregled.
Zabranila i ja  :Wink:  stalno imam neke grčeve i bole me jajnici neprekidno.

"Jedino sto me smetalo je sto je bio jako sutljiv na folikulometrijama... " -e to je ono što mene smeta, onako nekako bi više voljela da pogleda pa da iskomentira nešto tipa bit će nešto, neće ovo ono, ovako se samo sekiram, a na prvoj f-metriji je samo prokomentirao da mu je odjednom nekako čudan moj lijevi jajnik, kaže izgleda kao da sam imala nekakvu operaciju, a nisam...a kak bude inače, dođeš kući pa te svi ispituju šta je bilo, kak je prošlo, šta je rekao, a ja ne znam šta bi rekla jer jednostavno ne znam šta se događa :D al sve ostalo kod njega je super, i to što kažeš oni prvi posjeti su bili odlični, sve fino ispričao, objasnio.
A sestre su stvarno svaka im čast, odlične su, a mislim da jesam jednom naletila na tu što kažeš al sva sreća ne vidim ju često tamo  :Wink:

----------


## Destiny child

Malena 19 znam na koju zločestu misliš. Tu ne možeš promašiti :Smile:  Mene je toliko razljutila da sam joj jedan dan odgovorila, pa me gledala ko tele jer očito nije navikla da joj netko odgovori. Nije mi bilo svejedno jer sam se bojala da mi ne bude na punkciji (i bila je), al joj nisam mogla prešutiti. Niti je zainteresirana niti je skoncentrirana na to šta radi. I zaboli nju što je meni ovo bitno...

----------


## Strašna

Jaaaaaaooooo a meni krulji li krulji....više nisam sigurna jel to želudac...ili dolje...jajnici....... poludjet cu.......

----------


## NerdyD

I meni se to događa a nekad me uhvati tako jako da ne znam jel mi se piški, oću li na wc, jesam li napuhnuta ili jednostavno nešto želi ispast van  :Laughing:

----------


## malena19

> @malena19
> ma meni je danas tako bilo, skoro :D bila na pregledu, vadila krv, dobila dvije inekcije i rekli mi da dođem u 11, ja došla i samo su mi sestre rekle da dođem opet sutra ujutro na pregled.
> Zabranila i ja  stalno imam neke grčeve i bole me jajnici neprekidno.
> 
> "Jedino sto me smetalo je sto je bio jako sutljiv na folikulometrijama... " -e to je ono što mene smeta, onako nekako bi više voljela da pogleda pa da iskomentira nešto tipa bit će nešto, neće ovo ono, ovako se samo sekiram, a na prvoj f-metriji je samo prokomentirao da mu je odjednom nekako čudan moj lijevi jajnik, kaže izgleda kao da sam imala nekakvu operaciju, a nisam...a kak bude inače, dođeš kući pa te svi ispituju šta je bilo, kak je prošlo, šta je rekao, a ja ne znam šta bi rekla jer jednostavno ne znam šta se događa :D al sve ostalo kod njega je super, i to što kažeš oni prvi posjeti su bili odlični, sve fino ispričao, objasnio.


ma znam kako ti je... ali sve to ima svoj tok i znaju oni sto rade... mislim daje inace malo sutljiv tip, ali s druge strane ne zna niti on tko od nas koliko o tome zna i tko zna sto su folikuli, a tko ne.... pricala mi jedna biologica da je nakon transfera dosao biolog do cure i prica joj da su joj vratili 4stanicni zametak, a ona sva u cudu pita "sto su cetvorke?"... tako da ih i s te strane i razumijem...

mislim da ga treba maltretirati s pitanjima i onda ce reci.. meni je bio prvi pa sam bila uplasena i zbunjena mada inace nisam takva u zivotu... ali pitajte ga direktno i reci ce vam sve...
da me ne bi netko krivo razumio... ja sam super zadovoljna sto sam njega odabrala i da sad biram opet bi isla kod njega... i to ne zato sto mi je iz prvog postupka pozitivna beta.. zaista mislim da je odlican doktor!




> A sestre su stvarno svaka im čast, odlične su, a mislim da jesam jednom naletila na tu što kažeš al sva sreća ne vidim ju često tamo


 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Malena 19 znam na koju zločestu misliš. Tu ne možeš promašiti Mene je toliko razljutila da sam joj jedan dan odgovorila, pa me gledala ko tele jer očito nije navikla da joj netko odgovori. Nije mi bilo svejedno jer sam se bojala da mi ne bude na punkciji (i bila je), al joj nisam mogla prešutiti. Niti je zainteresirana niti je skoncentrirana na to šta radi. I zaboli nju što je meni ovo bitno...


slazem se...bas mi je koma... ali bitno da su svi ostali savrseni pa nije tako strasno... a i nije me ona puno puta zapala  :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Jaaaaaaooooo a meni krulji li krulji....više nisam sigurna jel to želudac...ili dolje...jajnici....... poludjet cu.......


a jesi mozda mjerila bazalnu temperaturu? Ako je pala znaci da ces dobiti uskoro. Naravno to pomaze samo ako znas kakva ti je temp inace...
znam da to kod tebe vec dugo traje... ali mislim da jedino uzv moze pokazati sto se desava...
mada vjerojatno niti tvoja nervoza ne pomaze... znam da si nervozna i ja bi bila... ali i to moze utjecati na nedolazak  :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

Ja zvala i skratila si muke.....sutra idem u ZG, pa će me doktorica pogledat!

----------


## NerdyD

drage moje, ja u subotu na punkciju :D danas boca navečer i nastupamooooo, drž'te fige da prvo preživim to :D a onda da i uspije. Škicnila sam si malo u onu evidenciju, piše 18mm 6 desni, 1 lijevi. Ja si nekak mislim da je to ok. A i dr.A kaže bit će nešto  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ide li tko sutra, dakle u petak gore???

----------


## sanda1977

> drage moje, ja u subotu na punkciju :D danas boca navečer i nastupamooooo, drž'te fige da prvo preživim to :D a onda da i uspije. Škicnila sam si malo u onu evidenciju, piše 18mm 6 desni, 1 lijevi. Ja si nekak mislim da je to ok. A i dr.A kaže bit će nešto


joooj...ja nikako da krenem u postupak...te cista...te prebrz ciklus...sad sam na kontracepcijskim,pa bi poslije trebala na punu stimulaciju...znat ću 3.11....samo što sam ja u KBO-u.....pa ovdje istražujem ako ne uspije u Osijeku...na vv je puno drugačije,bolje nego u KBO-u....iza sebe imam 2 prirodna icsi-a...

----------


## NerdyD

> joooj...ja nikako da krenem u postupak...te cista...te prebrz ciklus...sad sam na kontracepcijskim,pa bi poslije trebala na punu stimulaciju...znat ću 3.11....samo što sam ja u KBO-u.....pa ovdje istražujem ako ne uspije u Osijeku...na vv je puno drugačije,bolje nego u KBO-u....iza sebe imam 2 prirodna icsi-a...


Ooooo Osječanka :D nisam imala prilike tamo ići, možda i bolje, prošle godine smo doselili u Goricu i odmah krenuli na VV, a iz osobnog iskustva, koji god dr. ili sestra na ovom području se ne mogu usporediti s onima tamo, ja sam se baš iznenadila kako ovdje ljudi rade, čak ti se i nasmiješe  :Smile: , meni je to bio šok kad sam počela po doktorima ovdje hodati, tamo u Osijeku ne mogu reći da mi je bilo baš nešto ugodno, naravno svaka čast izuzecima. Ima ih i divnih i dragih, al šteta što ih zasjene oni s kojima se ne da baš pristojno pričati, kao da rade po kazni.

----------


## _plavusha_

> drage moje, ja u subotu na punkciju :D danas boca navečer i nastupamooooo, drž'te fige da prvo preživim to :D a onda da i uspije. Škicnila sam si malo u onu evidenciju, piše 18mm 6 desni, 1 lijevi. Ja si nekak mislim da je to ok. A i dr.A kaže bit će nešto


Sretno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Sretno!  Bit će sve ok...




> drage moje, ja u subotu na punkciju :D danas boca navečer i nastupamooooo, drž'te fige da prvo preživim to :D a onda da i uspije. Škicnila sam si malo u onu evidenciju, piše 18mm 6 desni, 1 lijevi. Ja si nekak mislim da je to ok. A i dr.A kaže bit će nešto

----------


## Incika

> Ide li tko sutra, dakle u petak gore???


ja idem na transfer(nadam se)  :Wink:

----------


## NerdyD

Hvala na potpori  :Very Happy:

----------


## kokos

Znate li dali možda VV radi i u utorak?
Hvala

----------


## Incika

ne vjerujem da doktori rade....

----------


## kitty

vjerojatno radi, ali najbolje ti je nazvati i pitati. meni je u 6. mjesecu jedna folikulometrija padala na praznik pa su normalno radili.

----------


## NerdyD

> Znate li dali možda VV radi i u utorak?
> Hvala


vrlo vjerovatno da radi, ali možda samo za one čiji se postupak ne smije prekidati, najbolje nazvati...al nekako mi se čini da se sestre javljaju samo u onom razdoblju između 13 i 14h, ja ih nikad nisam uspjela dobiti ranije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Incika

ja idem na transfer...(nadam se)  :Wink:

----------


## Richy

Ja sam danas bila na VV, i taman kada sam mislila da ću dobiti te tablete, onda me zeznu hormoni....prolaktin mi je užasno visok, pa mi je dr. Alebić rekao da prvo moramo bromergonima  sniziti i regulirati taj hormon....moram ga uzimati mjesec dana po jednu tabletu i onda vaditi te nalaze i u PŽ i u ZG pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje!!tako da se moji termini stalno pomiču i pomiču...grozno!!Što se tiče naručivanja, ne znam kako je za punkcije i transfer...ali ja kad god sam se naručival za gore, zvala sam dopodne tamo negdje oko 10 sati, i od prve ih dobijem i normalno me naruče bez ikakvih problema!!je li možda koja od vas bila danas gore??Vidjela sam da je bilo jako puno cura na punkciji i transferu,baš je bila gužva!

----------


## NerdyD

ja bila na pregledu  :Wink:  punkcija u subotu, vratila se sad od svekrve, ona me pika inekcijama  :Smile:  , eto dala mi sad štopericu u 9 i 15h, već se lagano grozim igala, bole me ruke samo tako.

----------


## kitty

NerdyD, sretno na punkciji!
sad je već kasno za ovu informaciju, ali možda nekom drugom posluži: injekcije u trbuh neusporedivo manje bole nego u ruku, ja sam si davala u trbuh i nisam niš ni osjetila a u ruku me poprilično peklo kad su mi sestre davale. tako da trbuh rules  :Yes:

----------


## Richy

NerdyD...ti si bila u četvrtak tamo??Oko koliko sati??Ja sam sjedila u čekaonici od negdje 9:20 - 11:30 h!Sigurno sam izgledala najviše uplašeno i jadno...mene sve to tek čeka, ija sam čekala pregled i tablete, ali su me hormoni zeznuli  u tome, pa sada prvo njih trebam srediti!I tako mi se sve pomiče za mjesec dana...kvragu!Jučer je bila velika gužva, puno cura sam vidjela na punkciji i transferu iproučavala njihove reakcije i face....sva sam se izbedirala, jer izgledale su sve tako jadne i iscrpljene...šmrc :Sad:  Nije ni čudo da mi je prolaktin podivljao, sva sam izbezumljena viđenim!Svaka čast cure,hrabre ste nema šta!!

----------


## ruža82

Na Sve Svete doktor Alebić ne radi, ali radi doktorica.

----------


## NerdyD

> NerdyD...ti si bila u četvrtak tamo??Oko koliko sati??Ja sam sjedila u čekaonici od negdje 9:20 - 11:30 h!Sigurno sam izgledala najviše uplašeno i jadno...mene sve to tek čeka, ija sam čekala pregled i tablete, ali su me hormoni zeznuli  u tome, pa sada prvo njih trebam srediti!I tako mi se sve pomiče za mjesec dana...kvragu!Jučer je bila velika gužva, puno cura sam vidjela na punkciji i transferu iproučavala njihove reakcije i face....sva sam se izbedirala, jer izgledale su sve tako jadne i iscrpljene...šmrc Nije ni čudo da mi je prolaktin podivljao, sva sam izbezumljena viđenim!Svaka čast cure,hrabre ste nema šta!!


ma ja sam do 9 već jurila na tramvaj  :Smile: 
neka bit će samo polako, ja sam još u 5 mj trebala početi sa svime, pa čekaj 3 dan, pa nema doktora, pa pomakni za cijeli mjesec, pa me onda uhvatili njihovi godišnji i eto sad tek došla na red. 
Mogu ti reći da se već sad nervozim onoga što me čeka sutra, svi kažu da jako boli, a to što kažeš žene nakon izgledaju bože sačuvaj, možda mi je bolje ni ne pitati kako im je bilo da se ne sekiram još više, ovak dođem pa šta me snađe snađe, samo se nekako nadam da će ona doza nečega za smirenje biti dovoljno velika  :Smile:

----------


## kiša

> ... možda mi je bolje ni ne pitati kako im je bilo da se ne sekiram još više, ovak dođem pa šta me snađe snađe, samo se nekako nadam da će ona doza nečega za smirenje biti dovoljno velika


a možda se baš ugodno iznenadiš  :Trep trep: 

stvarno nije ti to ništa strašno ako se bar donekle opustiš, a probaj se opustiti i što manje paničariti

sretno

----------


## kitty

> a možda se baš ugodno iznenadiš 
> 
> stvarno nije ti to ništa strašno ako se bar donekle opustiš, a probaj se opustiti i što manje paničariti
> 
> sretno


X

----------


## marincezg

> drage moje, ja u subotu na punkciju :D danas boca navečer i nastupamooooo, drž'te fige da prvo preživim to :D a onda da i uspije. Škicnila sam si malo u onu evidenciju, piše 18mm 6 desni, 1 lijevi. Ja si nekak mislim da je to ok. A i dr.A kaže bit će nešto


i ja sam na punkciji u subotu....
kod mene je jedan folik. bio 19 mm a jedan 16  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Znate li dali možda VV radi i u utorak?
> Hvala


dosad su radili na praznike......

----------


## Richy

Cure sretno vam bilo u subotu!!Budite hrabre i primjer nama ostalima koje još to čekamo!!Čekamo vaša izvješća nakon toga! Sretno još jednom svima koji idu u subotu!!

----------


## marincezg

> NerdyD...ti si bila u četvrtak tamo??Oko koliko sati??Ja sam sjedila u čekaonici od negdje 9:20 - 11:30 h!Sigurno sam izgledala najviše uplašeno i jadno...mene sve to tek čeka, ija sam čekala pregled i tablete, ali su me hormoni zeznuli  u tome, pa sada prvo njih trebam srediti!I tako mi se sve pomiče za mjesec dana...kvragu!Jučer je bila velika gužva, puno cura sam vidjela na punkciji i transferu iproučavala njihove reakcije i face....sva sam se izbedirala, jer izgledale su sve tako jadne i iscrpljene...šmrc Nije ni čudo da mi je prolaktin podivljao, sva sam izbezumljena viđenim!Svaka čast cure,hrabre ste nema šta!!


ma nemoj se bojati, nije tako strasno (barem meni) kad se malo uklopis u sve to, bit ce sve ok...

----------


## NerdyD

> i ja sam na punkciji u subotu....
> kod mene je jedan folik. bio 19 mm a jedan 16


onda se vidimo pa ćemo si držati fige na licu mjesta  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Cure ne bojte se.. Neću vam lagati da ne boli, ali to je podnošljiva bol. Mene je podsjetila na bol kao kad se udariš laktom u ćošak stola. Zaboli taj tren i odmah popusti.
Mene prvih nekoliko nije čak tako ni bolio, ali kada su prešli  na drugi jajnik me bolilo jače jer je malo neobično položen.  I pomislila sam kako nikad više neću to ponavljati, ali kad je bilo gotovo već sam zaboravila na bol i naravano da ću ponoviti ako će trebati. Niti ne traje dugo, možda 5-10 minuta ovisno od broju folikula, a od toga samo pikanje možda ukupno minutu. Kako su cure rekle, najbitnije je da se opustite na stolu, ja to nisam mogla pa me i jače boljelo jer sam bila sva napeta šta mi se sprema...Zato sad vi probajte poslušati mene :Smile:

----------


## beilana

*richy*, draga nisi jedina, ja zbog prolaktina čekam već godinu i pol s tim da mi je s terapiom bromergonom prolaktin već nakon 3 tjedna bio ispod minimuma, a nikak i nikak da krenemo u postupak, pa sam bila 2 mjeseca bez terapije da se vidi jel mi ostao niži, pa nije ostao, pa sam ga ponovno pila, pa je opet normalan....i čekamo

----------


## Strašna

I ja sam danas bila gore....Osim nesnosne gužve i toga što mi je bio dan D-doktorice nije bilo, pa me je pregledao doktor. Uglavnom....prva reakcija je bila da mu ne izgledam trudno ali ni ne trudno.... Kaže da na UZV vidi kao da nisam ni pila Duphastone iako sam popila redovno cijelu turu. Ostalo sve OK, tako da mi je dao da ponovno pijem Duphaston 10 dana i onda cekam mengu. prvi dan zovem-treći dan idem. U slučaju da procurim prije-prestajem s Duphastonima i opet prvi dan zovem, treći dan idem. i rekao mi je da 5.11. za svaki slučaj napravim još jedan test.
Sve u svemu na kraju dobro ispalo i vise nisam toliko zabrinuta.  :Smile: 

A što se tiče nesnosne gužve-danas je gore bilo 10 punkcija i mislim 6 transfera. Puuuuno!

----------


## martuška

> ja idem na transfer...(nadam se)


lijep pozdrav,nadam se da ti jučer nija bila kuća puna ljudi i da si se mogla odmoriti
kada morašvaditi betu?

----------


## NerdyD

Živa, zdrava i držim se, kod kuće uz topli čaj i dekicu  :Smile:  punkcija prošla ok, zaista nije to ništa tako strašno, a ekipa dr.A i sestre su prekrasni, zaista se potrude da se opustimo i ne mislimo na ono što se događa. Eto ja sam imala 5 js, kaže radit će s dvije, a ako ostale valjaju zamrznit će ih, transfer najvjerovatnije u četvrtak, ali moram zvati prije. Nažalost bilo je onih koje nisu imale js  :Sad:  zaista mi je žao, al curke samo pozitivno, bit će, mora....
(nikad kraja onom tuferu kad sam ga vadila hahahhahah)

----------


## kitty

NerdyD, bravo za 5 stanica, vidiš da nije bilo strašno!
kako to da će ti transfer biti u četvrtak? to bi značilo da će ići na blastociste? ja koliko sam skužila gotovo svima vraćaju embrije 2. dan...

----------


## NerdyD

pa svima vračaju u pon osim nama dvjema koje smo kao za čet. Nekako smo skontale da idu na blastociste jer su nam neke majušne stanice il tako nešto, ne znam baš točno, mene samo brine da se to oplodi, da uopće imaju šta vratit.

----------


## kitty

ma super ti je da idu na blastociste, da je meni tako bilo možda sad ne bi imala ovu dramu oko nepravilno duplirajuće bete...
~~~~~~~~~ za veseli tulum u labu, sretno!

----------


## Richy

NerdyD...svaka čast,čestitam ti na izdržljivosti!!I držim palčeve da sve i dalje ide u dobrom smjeru!!Sretno!!

----------


## NinaDrv

I tu sam te nasla  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Alcantra

U očekivanju sam drugog IVF postupka. Trebala sam se javiti dr na jesen ali sam ostala trudna prirodno - biokemijska.  
3 dc ciklusa, očekujem negdje oko 15.11. Ima li šanse da obavimo postupak u ovoj godini? Pretpostavljam da zbog blagdana i ako budemo išli na kontracepeciju nećemo stići. Molim vaša iskustva iz prethodnih godina. Hvala

----------


## kitty

Alcantra, ne mora biti da će te staviti na kontracepciju - ja nisam bila na kontracepciji prije postupka.

----------


## hallo

pozzzz cure,,,da li je netko prije postupka pio yasmin,,,,naime ja imam strašne nuspojave,,,najprije mi je bilo muka onda probadanje u donjem djelu trbuha,,,sise kao da će mi otpast,,,jel to normalno?????već me pomalo strah!!

----------


## martuška

ja sam pila jasmine prije postupka i nisam imala nikakve nuspojave,a moram reći da je dr Alebić predobar.Bila sam u srijedu na punkciji i napravio je to toliko brzo i minimalno bolno,bila sam presretna.sestra me zabavljala razgovorom,i mogu reći za sve sestre i doktora da su divni.

----------


## eva133

*hallo* meni je prvi put kad sam pila jasmin bilo jako mučno. 
Sada ga pijem drugi puta i imam probadanje u jajnicima, a čak sam i krvarila između menstuacija.
Valjda je to normalno.

----------


## hallo

> *hallo* meni je prvi put kad sam pila jasmin bilo jako mučno. 
> Sada ga pijem drugi puta i imam probadanje u jajnicima, a čak sam i krvarila između menstuacija.
> Valjda je to normalno.


 hvala draga sada mi je malo lakše,,,ja ga pijem prvi put u životu i ubija me al izdržat ću valjda,,,

----------


## marincezg

> pozzzz cure,,,da li je netko prije postupka pio yasmin,,,,naime ja imam strašne nuspojave,,,najprije mi je bilo muka onda probadanje u donjem djelu trbuha,,,sise kao da će mi otpast,,,jel to normalno?????već me pomalo strah!!


 ja sam pila u 2 navrata....i nisu mi bas sijele....
sad zadnji put nisam dobila jasmin, nego sam odmah isla sa klomifenima
u kombinaciji menopura........
najbolje ti je pitat dr. jel mozes bez njih. tj. dali bi ti mogao dati nesto drugo

----------


## Strašna

De mi recite jel netko zna kakva je situacija gore u utorak?
Ne rade pretpostavljam.....ili?
Ja sam nakon svog odlaska u ZG i nakon sto mi je doktor rekao da pocnem pit jos jednu turu Duphastona...ja popila 3 tablete i procurila......
3DC mi pada bas na utorak.....jel onda idem u sri?

----------


## hallo

> ja sam pila u 2 navrata....i nisu mi bas sijele....
> sad zadnji put nisam dobila jasmin, nego sam odmah isla sa klomifenima
> u kombinaciji menopura........
> najbolje ti je pitat dr. jel mozes bez njih. tj. dali bi ti mogao dati nesto drugo


 zvala sam ga on kaže samo ti pij,radila sam i betu (koja je bila manja od 1),,,od svih tih mučnina sam pomislia da sma trudna!!yasmin je inače najblaži pa mi nisu jasne te nuspojave

----------


## hallo

> De mi recite jel netko zna kakva je situacija gore u utorak?
> Ne rade pretpostavljam.....ili?
> Ja sam nakon svog odlaska u ZG i nakon sto mi je doktor rekao da pocnem pit jos jednu turu Duphastona...ja popila 3 tablete i procurila......
> 3DC mi pada bas na utorak.....jel onda idem u sri?


zovni sutra pa će ti sestra reći kada da dođeš,,,meni je jednom 3dc bila nedjelja pa sam bila naručena za ponedjeljak ,,,taj jedan dan nije toliko važan

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke.Dugo vas nisam citala al sada vam zelim reci da mi je danas 1dc nakon sto sam zvrsila s yasminom u srijedu.nadam sre da ce se sestre javiti danas u 13h da dodem preksutra i da napokon pocnemo.jedva cekqam.tako da drzite fige da se i ja pridruzim trudnicima.
Kissi i pozdrav svima

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam zvala gore...i idem sutra....Dakle ako još koga zanima, sutra se gore radi......ali mislim da samo doktorica.

----------


## hallo

> hey curke.Dugo vas nisam citala al sada vam zelim reci da mi je danas 1dc nakon sto sam zvrsila s yasminom u srijedu.nadam sre da ce se sestre javiti danas u 13h da dodem preksutra i da napokon pocnemo.jedva cekqam.tako da drzite fige da se i ja pridruzim trudnicima.
> Kissi i pozdrav svima


 koliko dana nakon yasmina ti je menga stigla,,i jesi imala kakve nuspojave od njega

----------


## hallo

> U očekivanju sam drugog IVF postupka. Trebala sam se javiti dr na jesen ali sam ostala trudna prirodno - biokemijska.  
> 3 dc ciklusa, očekujem negdje oko 15.11. Ima li šanse da obavimo postupak u ovoj godini? Pretpostavljam da zbog blagdana i ako budemo išli na kontracepeciju nećemo stići. Molim vaša iskustva iz prethodnih godina. Hvala


 vidim da si imala biokemijsku trudnoću pa me zanima kakva ti je bila menstruacija poslje toga

----------


## Alcantra

Bez neke velike razlike, jedino sam imala par dana iza spotting. Čitala sam da su uobičajene obilnije menstruacije.

----------


## Strašna

Ima li još netko sutra gore?

----------


## hallo

cure moje mene će ovaj yasmin ubit,,,tako mi je loše od njega ne znam šta da radim?????imam ih još 10 za popiti.

----------


## Sezen

meni je isto bilo lose kada sam pila yasmin,ali samo prvih dana kasnije puno manje tako da sam izdrzala...ako

ti je toliko lose ja bi na tvom mjestu sutra nazvala doktora...

----------


## hallo

> meni je isto bilo lose kada sam pila yasmin,ali samo prvih dana kasnije puno manje tako da sam izdrzala...ako
> 
> ti je toliko lose ja bi na tvom mjestu sutra nazvala doktora...


 ja sam ga zvala odmah drugi dan i on kaže nema veze nastavi piti,,al meni je svaki dan gore ne znam šta ću

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas bila gore. I napokon ulazim u drugi postupak  :Smile: 
Danas krećem s klomifenima....2 puta po dvije tablete....i u ponedjeljak idem na folikulometriju.
Danas zaboravih pitat jel obje tablete zajedno pijem ili kako: Na prošlom AIHu sam obje zajedno pila pa pretpostavljam da i sad tako.
Jel netko zna?

----------


## Incika

> lijep pozdrav,nadam se da ti jučer nija bila kuća puna ljudi i da si se mogla odmoriti
> kada morašvaditi betu?


hej!!!
ma stalno imamo goste...ionako ne mogu ležati...betu vadim tek 14.11. Nekako mi kasno to  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

Strašna, mislim da nije bitno da li ih piješ zajedno navečer ili odvojeno jednu u jutro, a jednu na večer.

----------


## eva133

> cure moje mene će ovaj yasmin ubit,,,tako mi je loše od njega ne znam šta da radim?????imam ih još 10 za popiti.


Izdrži još malo. Ja sam jedva čekala da ga se riješim i eto hvala Bogu u nedjelju mi je bila zadnja tableta. Grudi su mi narasle za 2 broja, a cijelo sam vrijeme bila gladna. To je bilo do te mjere da mi je bilo loše i muka ako ne jedem. Kao i što sam napisala malo više gore da sam čak i krvarila nakon par tableta. Umrla sam od straha, ali sam pročitala u uputama da je to normalno. Nisam previše dizala paniku nego samo brojila dane kad ću ih prestati piti.

----------


## hallo

Mislila sam čak prestat piti eto toliko su me izludile ...čitav dan gledam u tu tabletu i strah me popit je ..al popit ću prije spavanja malo si me ohrabrila.tnx...

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, mislim da nije bitno da li ih piješ zajedno navečer ili odvojeno jednu u jutro, a jednu na večer.


I ja mislim, a i zadnji put sam ih pila 2 odjednom. Mogu sutra zvrcnit pa provjerit.

----------


## Tigrica84

> koliko dana nakon yasmina ti je menga stigla,,i jesi imala kakve nuspojave od njega


pa jedno 4dana poslje i nisam nimala nikakve nuspojave jedino sam bila napuhnuta al mislim da ti je to individualno

----------


## Tigrica84

> I ja mislim, a i zadnji put sam ih pila 2 odjednom. Mogu sutra zvrcnit pa provjerit.


hey.Vidim da si me preduhitrila.Ja idem sutra gore.Drzi fige da sve bude ok.

----------


## Tigrica84

cure ja idem sutra na pregledn.Nadam se da ce sve biti ok i da napokon krecemo u postupak.Drzite fige

----------


## hallo

Sretno svima...pusaa

----------


## Strašna

> hey.Vidim da si me preduhitrila.Ja idem sutra gore.Drzi fige da sve bude ok.


Naravno! Sretno draga!
Kao i svim curama koje su takodjer u postupcima ili se spremaju na iste  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

cure, nakon što se moja beta nije pravilno duplala (14dnt 237, 17dnt 481, 19dnt 787) jučer sam počela jako krvariti i ujutro išla ponovo vaditi betu i ona iznosi 5. dakle, ipak je samo biokemijska. a danas je trebao biti prvi uzv...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Strašna

Žao mi je Kitty  :Sad:  
Samo hrabro dalje....

----------


## hallo

> cure, nakon što se moja beta nije pravilno duplala (14dnt 237, 17dnt 481, 19dnt 787) jučer sam počela jako krvariti i ujutro išla ponovo vaditi betu i ona iznosi 5. dakle, ipak je samo biokemijska. a danas je trebao biti prvi uzv...


kitty draga baš mi je žao,

----------


## Destiny child

Kome na VV treba javiti rezultat bete sestrama ili doktoru ? Meni na otpusnom nakon transfera piše obavezno javiti betu...

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam doktorici...

----------


## eva133

> Kome na VV treba javiti rezultat bete sestrama ili doktoru ? Meni na otpusnom nakon transfera piše obavezno javiti betu...


Doktoru treba javiti jer sestre nemaju ništa s tim.

----------


## hallo

> Kome na VV treba javiti rezultat bete sestrama ili doktoru ? Meni na otpusnom nakon transfera piše obavezno javiti betu...


ja uvijek zovem doktora

----------


## hallo

stižem i ja uskoro ,,zvala sam doktora zbog ovih mučnina s yasminom i rekao mi da prestanem piti,,,Hoću li onda dobiti kroz par dana???

----------


## malena19

cure svim cekalicama bete, postupaka, punkcija zelim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, puno srece i puno strpljenja i nade 

ja sam zadnjih dana izbjegavala forum jer je bilo dosta losih vijesti koje su me bedirale, a i pokusavala sam se zabaviti drugim stvarima da ne izludim cekajuci danasnji UZV..

sve u svemu... rekao mi divan dr A da imam jednog velikog čovu od 3,8mm kojem kuca srceko  :Smile:  

ne mogu vam opisati srecu kad vidite tu malu malu lopticu koja treperi  :Smile:  (naravno da sam zicala da i dragi udje i vidi)..... od srca vem zelim da tu srecu dozivite sto prije  :Smile:  
vjerujte da sve inekcije, boli, mucnine, punkcije i sve oko cega sad razbijate glavu postanu tako male i zaboravite ih istu sekundu  :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

*kitty* uzasno mi je zao...

----------


## kitty

malena19, tako mi je drago zbog tvoje loptice  :Zaljubljen: 

hvala vam cure svima na podršci.
ja sam u 12. mjesecu opet gore, idem po svoje pingvine  :Grin:

----------


## Luna81

Draga kitty jako mi je žao, ali nema predaje  :Love: 
malena19, čestitam ti od  :Heart: 
Veselje dijelim s tobom jer i ja imam malog andjela od 3 mm i veliko hrabro srce koje kuca, neopisiv osjećaj  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Ma, Malena jesam ti rekla da će sve biti ok  :Smile:   Čuvaj mrvicu i uživajte u svakom trenutku...




> cure svim cekalicama bete, postupaka, punkcija zelim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, puno srece i puno strpljenja i nade 
> 
> ja sam zadnjih dana izbjegavala forum jer je bilo dosta losih vijesti koje su me bedirale, a i pokusavala sam se zabaviti drugim stvarima da ne izludim cekajuci danasnji UZV..
> 
> sve u svemu... rekao mi divan dr A da imam jednog velikog čovu od 3,8mm kojem kuca srceko  
> 
> ne mogu vam opisati srecu kad vidite tu malu malu lopticu koja treperi  (naravno da sam zicala da i dragi udje i vidi)..... od srca vem zelim da tu srecu dozivite sto prije  
> vjerujte da sve inekcije, boli, mucnine, punkcije i sve oko cega sad razbijate glavu postanu tako male i zaboravite ih istu sekundu

----------


## Strašna

Malena baš mi je drago... Super mi je kad čujem takve lijepe vijesti.
Ja sam po drugi put na Klomifenima....
U ponedjeljak idem na folikulometriju. Baš me znaim aide li još tko gore taj dan?

----------


## Strašna

Imam strašne glavobolje. To pripisujem Klomifenima...

----------


## Tigrica84

> cure, nakon što se moja beta nije pravilno duplala (14dnt 237, 17dnt 481, 19dnt 787) jučer sam počela jako krvariti i ujutro išla ponovo vaditi betu i ona iznosi 5. dakle, ipak je samo biokemijska. a danas je trebao biti prvi uzv...


zao mi je draga

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke.Samo da javim da sam od jucer na gonalima dali su mi jednu jucer danas sam sam i ja dala i sutra ja si dajem injekciju.Onad mi je doktor reko da dodem u subotu  u pol 8ujutro na vv pa ce valjda vidjeti kako napreduje sve.
Zao mi je sto ima losih vjesti al nadam se da ce biti sve ljepsih.pusa svima
javim vam se uskoro

----------


## sanda1977

da li je netko pio kontracepcijske i da nije dobro reagirao na njih? ja ih pijem i bila sam danas na uvz-u i dr mi je rekao da baš i ne reagiram na njih,da jajnici i dalje rade po svom....inaće imam prebrz ciklus,pa mi želi smiriti jajnike...a baš i nejde...pijem ih do 8.11.,pa kad dobijem m moram opet na uvz,i tada ce vidjeti da li idem u postupak,stimulaciju ili ću popiti još jednu turu

----------


## hallo

> da li je netko pio kontracepcijske i da nije dobro reagirao na njih? ja ih pijem i bila sam danas na uvz-u i dr mi je rekao da baš i ne reagiram na njih,da jajnici i dalje rade po svom....inaće imam prebrz ciklus,pa mi želi smiriti jajnike...a baš i nejde...pijem ih do 8.11.,pa kad dobijem m moram opet na uvz,i tada ce vidjeti da li idem u postupak,stimulaciju ili ću popiti još jednu turu


 meni je ciklus uredan i uvijek sam se pitala zašto mi  daju kontracepciju,,,stvarno ne znam odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje ,,,ja sam nakon 10 tableta prestala pit imala sam strašne mučnine  i bilo mi je jako loše...nikad više ih neću pit pa di puklo da puko

----------


## kitty

zanima me da li je netko od vas bio u postupku sa smrznutim js? jel oni gore rade vitrifikaciju ili slow freeze? 
nisam uspjela naći niti jednu forumsku trudnicu iz smrznutih js a da se liječi na VV-u...  :Nope:  jel ima netko kakvih informacija kakvi su im rezultati gore sa smrzlićima?

----------


## pirica

> zanima me da li je netko od vas bio u postupku sa smrznutim js? jel oni gore rade vitrifikaciju ili slow freeze? 
> nisam uspjela naći niti jednu forumsku trudnicu iz smrznutih js a da se liječi na VV-u...  jel ima netko kakvih informacija kakvi su im rezultati gore sa smrzlićima?


ne znam koju metodu rade, al rezultati su im hmmmm loši
a kontracepciju daju da se ne prenose hormoni iz predhodnog ciklusa u ciklus u kojem nastupa stimulacija

----------


## hallo

Kakva vam je bila menga nakon kontracepcije,,,oskudna ili?????

----------


## Tigrica84

hallo ja moram priznati da je bila oskudna meni i dobila sam je jedno 4dana poslja nakon sto sam prestala piti.

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke, zene.Danas ja bila gore doktor gledao ultrazvuk i onako mahnuo glavom(kao pomalo negativno)al to je valjda tako reagirao jer je vidio da mi mora dati jos gonala tako da danas sam dobila i sutra si sama dam i u ponedjeljak opet gore do pol 8 ujutro

----------


## eva133

Ja sam isto danas bila gore. 3dc mi je. Dobila sam  4 menopura, tako i sutra, a u ponedjeljak na kontrolu.
Menstruacija mi je poslje jasmina jako oskudna, čak toliko da nisam znala jel curim ili ne. Na kraju sam ipak curila jer je danas bilo sve u redu.

----------


## hallo

Ok cure i meni nema skoro ništa pa me zanima jel to normalno nadam se da ću i ja u ponedjeljak krenuti u postupak..sretno svima

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam nakon kontracepcije imala toliku mengu da nisam bila sigurna da je menga....Dobila sma ju 6 dan...i bila je jaaako oskudna. kad sam dosla na pregled 3DC vis enisam ni ulozak imala..jer je jako kratko trajala....tako da Hallo-opusti se i sretno!

----------


## kiša

> zanima me da li je netko od vas bio u postupku sa smrznutim js? jel oni gore rade vitrifikaciju ili slow freeze? 
> nisam uspjela naći niti jednu forumsku trudnicu iz smrznutih js a da se liječi na VV-u...  jel ima netko kakvih informacija kakvi su im rezultati gore sa smrzlićima?


ja sam imala transfer iz smrznutih js,  stvarno se nisam ni nadala da će doći do transfera, ali nažalost završilo je s betom 0, 
kad sam pitala dr.-a koja im je uspješnost s takvim transferima, on je rekao da su do tada imali 10-ak trudnoća na 50 transfera, (prije pola godine), što nije baš ohrabrujuće ali nije ni beznadno

sretno

----------


## kitty

kiša, hvala ti na odgovoru. 
ajde, 10-ak trudnoća, i to je nešto. nije baš sjajno, i svjesna sam da su rezultati iz smrzlića generalno loši, ali kad već idem u postupak da se mogu barem malo nadati... 

eva133, Tigrica84, Strašna, hallo, sretno cure u vašim postupcima!

----------


## Tigrica84

> Ja sam nakon kontracepcije imala toliku mengu da nisam bila sigurna da je menga....Dobila sma ju 6 dan...i bila je jaaako oskudna. kad sam dosla na pregled 3DC vis enisam ni ulozak imala..jer je jako kratko trajala....tako da Hallo-opusti se i sretno!


 potpisujem

----------


## Tigrica84

hvala ti kitty

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Kitty  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Hvala *kitty*. Trebat će nam sreća svima.

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima!
puno sreće onima koje su u postupku ili čekaju betu....

pitanje: koliko se čeka na stimulirani postupak na vv?
i da li daju koktel za ublažavanje boli pri punkciji?

----------


## eva133

Zlatta, postupak se ne čeka. Ako doktor procjeni da nema nekih zapreka, ideš odmah u postupak.
Prije punkcije dobijemo injekciju za smirenje i protiv bolova.

----------


## kaate

da li je netko bio na gonalima, do sada sam bila svaki put na menopurima. Sada me dr. a stavio na gonale i zanima me da li postoje nekave nus pojave od njih.

----------


## zlatta

eva, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## sanda1977

eee zato sam ja odabrala vv,ako ne uspije u kbo-u.... :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Svima koji sutra idu na VV želim puno sreće!!!samo hrabro cure, uz vas sam!!

----------


## eva133

> Svima koji sutra idu na VV želim puno sreće!!!samo hrabro cure, uz vas sam!!


 :Kiss: http://forum.roda.hr/images/smilies/kiss.gif

----------


## Tigrica84

havala richy

----------


## Tigrica84

ja bila jutro opet na vv.doktor mi je dalje dao za danas i sutra po 3gonala 
i dodao cetrotide danas i sutra po jednu.Neznam da li je to sad pri kraju.jer danasm mi je 6dan stimulacije.u srijedu moram opet doc u 7:30.Jle zna koja kad bi mogla nastupiti stoperica.

----------


## Sezen

drage moje evo da i ovdje prijavim...

moja beta danas 16.dnt dvodnevnih embria iznosi 1529

----------


## kitty

bravo Sezen, čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## nata

Sezen, sa nestrpljenjem sam čekala tvoje javljanje....jupiiiii....čestitam!  :Klap:

----------


## Šiškica

Sezen čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasna beta  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam bila na gonalima, od 3 dana stimulacije (znači 5 dan ciklusa) sam primala i cetrotide, a ukupno sam 9 dana bila na stimulaciji. Štoperica je bila 10 dan postupka, odnosno 12 dan ciklusa s obzirom da sam sa stimulacijom krenula 3 dan ciklusa... Znam da je naporno, ali budi strpljiva...




> ja bila jutro opet na vv.doktor mi je dalje dao za danas i sutra po 3gonala 
> i dodao cetrotide danas i sutra po jednu.Neznam da li je to sad pri kraju.jer danasm mi je 6dan stimulacije.u srijedu moram opet doc u 7:30.Jle zna koja kad bi mogla nastupiti stoperica.

----------


## M@tt

> Zlatta, postupak se ne čeka. Ako doktor procjeni da nema nekih zapreka, ideš odmah u postupak.
> Prije punkcije dobijemo injekciju za smirenje i protiv bolova.


Šta se stvarno ne čeka na postupak na VV??? Pa mi kad smo se raspitivali su cure pričale da se čeka po 5-6 mjeseci na postupak zbog toga smo i prvenstveno otišli kod dr. L. privatno, tako da me sad ovo iznenadilo što kaže eva da se ne čeka na postupak.... Ako slučajno sad ne uspije taj prvi ivf da znamo za dalje onda ako je već tak da se ne čeka....

----------


## Destiny child

Gužve jesu, ali se ništa ne čeka... Krećeš kada doktor procijeni da si spremna. I ja sam po pričama mislila da ću čekati mjesecima, a sa pripremom(kontracepcija) je trajalo 2 mjeseca da krenemo u postupak. Najviše vremena mi je oduzelo ono silno skupljanje nalaza....

----------


## eva133

Nema čekanja, tipa dobiješ broj pa čekaš red. Toga nema na vv. Ako ti je papirologija u redu i dr. ocijeni da je sve u redu, zbilja nema čekanja. To će potvrditi sve cure. Čeka se jedino od stimulacije do stimulacije(zbog vremenskog razmaka koji mora biti).

----------


## eva133

*Sezen* evo da ti i ovdje čestitam. 
Mislim da sam te vidjela danas gore.

----------


## kitty

> Šta se stvarno ne čeka na postupak na VV??? Pa mi kad smo se raspitivali su cure pričale da se čeka po 5-6 mjeseci na postupak zbog toga smo i prvenstveno otišli kod dr. L. privatno, tako da me sad ovo iznenadilo što kaže eva da se ne čeka na postupak.... Ako slučajno sad ne uspije taj prvi ivf da znamo za dalje onda ako je već tak da se ne čeka....


ne čeka se u smislu da ima nekih listi čekanja, ali nije baš ni da odmah ideš u postupak. ja sam prvi put nogom kročila na VV u 2./2010., obrada se razvukla na godinu dana, prvi AIH bio u 2./2011. a prvi IVF u 9./2011. ali to sam možda samo ja, čini mi se da nekima ide i puno brže.

----------


## kitty

izgleda da smo sve pisale u isto vrijeme  :Grin:

----------


## Strašna

Sezen bravo! Čestitam   :Naklon: 
I ja sam danas bila gore na prvoj folikulometriji nakon klomifena. Imam jedan folikul. sutra opet gore......a u cetvrtak bi mogla bit inseminacija..... (btw očekivala sam više od jednog folikula, ali samo 1)

----------


## ruža82

> ne čeka se u smislu da ima nekih listi čekanja, ali nije baš ni da odmah ideš u postupak. ja sam prvi put nogom kročila na VV u 2./2010., obrada se razvukla na godinu dana, prvi AIH bio u 2./2011. a prvi IVF u 9./2011. ali to sam možda samo ja, čini mi se da nekima ide i puno brže.


potpis na ovo

----------


## M@tt

> (zbog vremenskog razmaka koji mora biti).


A koliko mora proči između jedne do druge stimulacije?

hvala na odgovorima.... Znači sada ako nedaj Bože ne uspije kod dr. L. onda pravac VV dalje... 

sretno svima

----------


## eva133

> A koliko mora proči između jedne do druge stimulacije?
> 
> hvala na odgovorima.... Znači sada ako nedaj Bože ne uspije kod dr. L. onda pravac VV dalje... 
> 
> sretno svima


Ja sam bila u 7.mjesecu u stimuliranom, pa u 9.mj. u polu stimuliranom(klomifeni i menopuri), a sada sam opet u punoj stimulaciji.
Kad tako kombiniraš, izgleda da možeš ići često, ali sve ovisi o tome kako reagiraš na stimulaciju. Ja ne reagiram baš najbolje, pa nisam mjerilo.

----------


## M@tt

> Ja sam bila u 7.mjesecu u stimuliranom, pa u 9.mj. u polu stimuliranom(klomifeni i menopuri), a sada sam opet u punoj stimulaciji.
> Kad tako kombiniraš, izgleda da možeš ići često, ali sve ovisi o tome kako reagiraš na stimulaciju. Ja ne reagiram baš najbolje, pa nisam mjerilo.


aha znači može se kombinirati stimulirani i polustimulirani ali pauza između punih stimuliranih mora biti. Shvatio sam...

hvala...

----------


## marincezg

> drage moje evo da i ovdje prijavim...
> 
> moja beta danas 16.dnt dvodnevnih embria iznosi 1529


jupi.... bravo..... 
cestitam...............

----------


## Ivanicaa

Čeka se duže ako si doktoričin pacijent, mene razvlači bez ikakve veze. Nakon IVF u 9 mjesecu, samo na klomifenima bila i imala 4 folikula...ona meni kaže da dođem poslije Nove Godine. Očito ja nisam te sreće da se sve to ubrza!

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam doktoricin pacijent i ne mogu rec da mi je odugovlacila. Izmedju dva AIHa pauzirala sam jedan mjesec.....ali to je i doktor rekao da je u redu u mom slucaju. Tako da nemogu rec da me ona nesto razvlacila.

----------


## Sezen

cure hvala vam od srca! ja sam još uzbuđena,još nekako ne vjerujem.sada slijedi još čekanja 

do srijede kada opet idem po betu.

*eva133* ako si u srijedu gore pošalji pp...ja sam danas imala rep,smeđa kosa :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> Šta se stvarno ne čeka na postupak na VV??? Pa mi kad smo se raspitivali su cure pričale da se čeka po 5-6 mjeseci na postupak zbog toga smo i prvenstveno otišli kod dr. L. privatno, tako da me sad ovo iznenadilo što kaže eva da se ne čeka na postupak.... Ako slučajno sad ne uspije taj prvi ivf da znamo za dalje onda ako je već tak da se ne čeka....


slazem se sa curama koje su napisale da se ne ceka... ja sam imala plan otic na VV i prijavit se na "listu", a u medjuvremenu dok cekam da dodjemo na red odraditi privatno barem polustimulirani (cak sam vec bila na konzultacijama kod dr.R), ali sam se iznenadila kad mi je dr A rekao da nema nikakvih listi i cim se skupe svi papiri i nalazi da se ide u postupak

ja sam prvi put bila negdje pocetkom 5/11, ali sam sa sobom donjela friske ciste briseve i hormone koji su svi bili ok i nekoliko losih SP-a od dragog
doc mi je rekao da dodjem sljedeci ciklus 3dc vadit hormone i da dragi jos jednom radi sp i u medjuvremenu smo odradili psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje
ponovno sam dosla 3dc koji je bio sredinom 6-tog, vadila hormone i tad mi je bila doktorica jer doktora nije bilo i brojala je dane da vidi dal bi stigli prije godisnjih, ali ne bi uspjeli 
jos bi nas i ugurala, ali sam ja morala uzimati 1mj kontracepciju pa je rekla da narihtam pilulama da mi krajem 8-og bude 3dc pa da krenemo u postupak, ali sam ga onda ja odgodila na 9-ti zbog alergije..

bila je i opcija da idemo u sedmom bez kontracepcije, ali se ona oko toga dvoumila, a i meni je vise pasala jesen jer smo imali isplanirana putovanja preko ljeta
Ali i dobro da sam bila na kontracepciji, jer sam ja i uz nju i uz samo 10 gonala buknula i imala 19JS

sad sam se raspisala, ali sve u svemu dosli u 5/11, bili bi krajem 8/11 u postupku uz godisnje..  a bez godisnjih u 7/11... meni je to bilo ful brzo i bas me iznenadilo, ali ocito smo imali "cistu situaciju" pa je islo brze...

mislim da je u drugim bolnicama sporije, a jedino sto sam skuzila da dosta cura izbjegava VV jer nema anestezije i jer je kao neiskusan tim... ja ne bi uzela anesteziju niti da mogu, a dokaz da je ova teorija o neiskustvu kriva je u mom potpisu i u puno velikih betica i srceka na ovoj temi.... samo da ih bude jos puno puno vise  :Love: 

sve u svemu zelim vam da vam je ovaj postupak bio dobitni i da ne morate na VV  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam isto doktoričin pacijent i ništa nisam čekala. Čak mislim da je kod nje nešto manje pacijenata nego kod dr.A. Prvi put sam došla na red za 2 mjeseca , ali sam čak sama sve odgodila jer nisam bila spremna psihički. Sada kada sam išla u postupak došla sam na red isto odmah. Mislim da sve ovisi o stanju hormona, jajnika(ciste) itd.itd. odnosno njenoj procjeni stanja tijela za sljedeći postupak.





> Čeka se duže ako si doktoričin pacijent, mene razvlači bez ikakve veze. Nakon IVF u 9 mjesecu, samo na klomifenima bila i imala 4 folikula...ona meni kaže da dođem poslije Nove Godine. Očito ja nisam te sreće da se sve to ubrza!

----------


## kitty

ja bi se isto složila da sve zapravo ovisi o procjeni dr-a. ne mislim da se radi o nekom namjernom "zavlačenju". ja kad sam prvi put došla gore stvarno nisam imala nikakve nalaze tako da je prikupljanje potrajalo, jednom kad se to sve prikupilo nije više bilo nekog čekanja. bile su pauze između postupaka ali to je djelomično bilo radi moje dg a djelomično i radi godišnjih i tako. 
sad sam evo u 9./10. bila u stimuliranom, bila je biokemijska u 6.tt i rekao mi je dr jedan ciklus pauze i odmah po smrzliće.

----------


## kitty

zapravo, sad kad vrtim film unatrag, najviše nas je usporio androlog, to je trajalo nekoliko mjeseci - prvo čekaš da se uopće naručiš, pa onda nalaz dolazi poštom za cca 2 mjeseca, pa kad nije bio dobar još i dodatna obrada za mm-a, pa kontrola androloga, pa opet nalaz poštom za 1-2 mjeseca - trajalo je to nekih 5-6 mjeseci...

----------


## Maybe baby

Sezen čestitam i ovdje  :Zaljubljen: .

Meni jučer vratili dva četverostanična embrija  :Heart:

----------


## Franka 35

Kitty mi smo u istoj proceduri ( čekamo 1.pregled androloga ) - znaš li možda da li se može zaobići njega, obzirom da je MM napravio već spermiogram 2x i nalazi skoro pa isti, pa čemu još 5-6 mjeseci za još 2, možemo li ići direktno MPO-ovcima? Hvala!

----------


## kitty

Franka 35, mislim da na VV-u nije moguće zaobići androloga  :Nope: , kod nas je situacija bila sljedeća: prvo sam ja išla kod dr A koji mi je onda rekao koje pretrage trebam napraviti i za mm-a pregled androloga - kontrola sa svim nalazima (uključujući nalaz androloga). mi smo čak pokušali požuriti taj nalaz i pitali jel moguće da ga ne šalju poštom nego da dođemo sami po njega ali rekli su nam da ne bi bio ništa brže gotov. ali tu nije kraj mukama po andrologu, jer je mm nakon obrade (brisevi, urinokultura, uzv testisa, kultura ejakulata - svi nalazi bili uredni, jedino u brisu klamidija i to neki rezistentni soj, popio je 2 ture antibiotika tako da je i to potrajalo) morao doći i na kontrolu tako da smo cijelu proceduru oko naručivanja i čekanja nalaza ponovili još jednom. ali kad se jednom to prikupilo kod MPO-ovaca je stvarno dalje išlo relativno brzo.

----------


## Franka 35

Ah   :Sad:   MM je bio kod urologa i napravio mu je uzv, briseve itd. - samo ne znam da li tuđi nalaz priznaju na VV? Mi oboje s 35 godina želimo izbjeći nepotrebne prazne hodove, svaki mjesec nam je bitan...Jedino da se odmah naručimo za sljedeći pregled, ako je moguće, ako se točno zna kad nalaz dolazi..A koje pretrage bih za to vrijeme ja mogla obaviti van VV? Hvala Kitty, sretno vam bilo!

----------


## Tigrica84

> drage moje evo da i ovdje prijavim...
> 
> moja beta danas 16.dnt dvodnevnih embria iznosi 1529


cestitam

----------


## Tigrica84

> Ja sam bila na gonalima, od 3 dana stimulacije (znači 5 dan ciklusa) sam primala i cetrotide, a ukupno sam 9 dana bila na stimulaciji. Štoperica je bila 10 dan postupka, odnosno 12 dan ciklusa s obzirom da sam sa stimulacijom krenula 3 dan ciklusa... Znam da je naporno, ali budi strpljiva...


hvala ti

----------


## kiša

sezen čestitam, želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


što se tiče čekanja, ja nikad nisam imala problema s tim, dobro dosta sam i ja odgađala postupke, jer često nisam bila psihički spremna na neuspjeh, jedino što nas je androlog dosta zavlačio, dobre 1,5 - 2 g.,
inače kad god nazovem dr-a. da bi išla u postupak mogu odmah,
i ne mislim da je tim baš neiskusan, dobro mlade biologice, ali njih opet uči slavni Kniewald, tako da...

----------


## M@tt

A dajte mi recite, čitam tu da se dosta tih pretraga radi na VV-u što se kod privatnika ne rade. Ti brisevi za muške itd. Mi to sad kod dr. L. nismo ništa morali raditi... Samo je draga radila hormone, hsg i ostalo što je trebalo, a ja nisam ništa osim spermiograma, pa me sad zanima kako to da se preko hzzo-a rade sve te pretrage, a kod privatnika ne? Jer po meni onda je kad se ide preko hzzo-a dobije detaljnija dijagnoza pojedinog para, ispravite me ako griješim...

----------


## M@tt

> A dajte mi recite, čitam tu da se dosta tih pretraga radi na VV-u što se kod privatnika ne rade. Ti brisevi za muške itd. Mi to sad kod dr. L. nismo ništa morali raditi... Samo je draga radila hormone, hsg i ostalo što je trebalo, a ja nisam ništa osim spermiograma, pa me sad zanima kako to da se preko hzzo-a rade sve te pretrage, a kod privatnika ne? Jer po meni onda je kad se ide preko hzzo-a dobije detaljnija dijagnoza pojedinog para, ispravite me ako griješim...


i zbog čega se toliko dugo onda čeka na nalaz androloga? Pa ako se čeka po par mjeseci na androloga onda dolazimo na kraju do zaključka da se ipak čeka po par mjeseci na postupak....

----------


## Franka 35

Ni meni nije jasno zašto inzistiraju na još 2 spermiograma na VV usprkos tome što imaš 1, 2 ili više nalaza iz svoje bolnice...  I onda se to toliko oduži..  :Sad:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Mi smo kod androloga krenuli 9/10, prvi SP mu je bio nelogičan pa ga je ponovio još 2 puta i to se odužilo do 3/11 i tek smo onda kod MPO-vaca krenuli. Dok smo ja sve nalaze priupila bili smo spremni za postupak u 6 i to AIH. Onda su došli godišnji i rekli su da se javim u 9 mjesecu i onda smo obavili IVF i nakon neuspjeha mi dr kaže da se javim poslije Nove Godine jer je sad već Božić. 
Ja ne znam zašto ali ispada da samo mene razvlači iz ne znam kojeg razloga

----------


## kitty

> Ah    MM je bio kod urologa i napravio mu je uzv, briseve itd. - samo ne znam da li tuđi nalaz priznaju na VV? Mi oboje s 35 godina želimo izbjeći nepotrebne prazne hodove, svaki mjesec nam je bitan...Jedino da se odmah naručimo za sljedeći pregled, ako je moguće, ako se točno zna kad nalaz dolazi..A koje pretrage bih za to vrijeme ja mogla obaviti van VV? Hvala Kitty, sretno vam bilo!


priznaju tuđi nalaz, brisevi i uzv testisa se niti ne mogu raditi na VV-u, mi smo to obavljali u našem gradu u bolnici. tako da ćete onda možda izbjeći ponovno čekanje za kontrolu, mislim da će onda jedan pregled biti dovoljan.
što se tiče pretraga za tebe, ne znam što si do sada radila ali bilo bi dobro imati friški papa i briseve. ne znam kakav vam je spermiogram, da li ste kandidati za aih, ako jeste trebala bi napraviti i hsg. e da, i prije postupka će te tražiti još krvnu grupu za tebe i tm, i pretrage na hiv, hepatitis i još neke beštije također za oboje (to se isto radi izvan VV). jedino hormone moraš raditi baš u labu na VV-u.

----------


## malena19

> Ah    MM je bio kod urologa i napravio mu je uzv, briseve itd. - samo ne znam da li tuđi nalaz priznaju na VV? Mi oboje s 35 godina želimo izbjeći nepotrebne prazne hodove, svaki mjesec nam je bitan...Jedino da se odmah naručimo za sljedeći pregled, ako je moguće, ako se točno zna kad nalaz dolazi..A koje pretrage bih za to vrijeme ja mogla obaviti van VV? Hvala Kitty, sretno vam bilo!


i moj dragi je prije odlaska na VV napravio kompletan pregled kod urologa... ne znam sto je sve bilo (mogu doma pogledati), ali znam da je imao uzv, briseve i neke hormone i 3-4 losa spermiograma... i dr je trazio da ponovi samo spermiogram sto je islo dosta brzo (sjecam se da kad smo se narucivali prvi slobodan termin za sp je bio za tjedan dana, a za androloga za 2 mjeseca)

kod nas je problem varikokela pa mozda zato nije trazio ponovnu obradu, ali ti uzmi sve te papire pa pokusaj traziti da ne ponavljate androloga.

sretno i javi ako te zanima sto je sve MM imao!

----------


## malena19

> A dajte mi recite, čitam tu da se dosta tih pretraga radi na VV-u što se kod privatnika ne rade. Ti brisevi za muške itd. Mi to sad kod dr. L. nismo ništa morali raditi... Samo je draga radila hormone, hsg i ostalo što je trebalo, a ja nisam ništa osim spermiograma, pa me sad zanima kako to da se preko hzzo-a rade sve te pretrage, a kod privatnika ne? Jer po meni onda je kad se ide preko hzzo-a dobije detaljnija dijagnoza pojedinog para, ispravite me ako griješim...


moje misljenje (cure ce me isprabiti ako grijesim) je da se androloska obrada radi samo ako je sp los.. da se vidi razlog jer nekad i kod muskih mogu biti hormoni problem pa se to da ljecili ili je problem varikokela koja se moze operirati (mada je upitno dal se isplati) i sl

s obzirom da je kod tebe sp dobar ne vidim razloga da te muce sa svim tim (vjeruj mi nisi nista propustio  :Smile: )

----------


## malena19

> i zbog čega se toliko dugo onda čeka na nalaz androloga? Pa ako se čeka po par mjeseci na androloga onda dolazimo na kraju do zaključka da se ipak čeka po par mjeseci na postupak....


ne mora biti.. vecina nas se slozila da se ne ceka kad imas sve potrebne nalaze... a koje nalaze pojedini par treba ovisi o problemu koji imaju... 

npr nama je sp tako los da nam AIH uopce nije bio opcija i nisu me niti trazili hsg, a nekima je sigurno i to produzilo cekanje... 
nekome su hormoni losi pa se da terapija i ceka par mjeseci da se vidi kako djeluje pa i to oduzi postupak...  
...sve je to jako jako individualno..

----------


## kitty

> ...sve je to jako jako individualno..


ovo potpisujem  :Grin: 
uz napomenu da mm ima samo blagu asteno, na granici sa norrmo (androlog mu je rekao da nam uopće ne bi preporučio nikakve postupke kad bi sa mnom bilo sve ok) pa je svejedno morao raditi kompletnu obradu.

----------


## eva133

Spermiogram moja muža je bio odličan i samo je 2 puta radio spermiogram. Više nije bilo potrebe. Tako da je i to individualno.

----------


## Strašna

Spermiogram mog muža je bio odličan i radio ga je na VV samo jednom. Nikakvog ni spominjanja o drugom. Jedan smo imali od prije iz druge bolnice koji nam nisu priznali na VV.

----------


## hallo

Dobro si to rekla slavni doktor Kniewald.. Čovjek je čudo..ja sam prezadovoljna s VV i nikad nebi mjenjala bolnicu..imam Iza sebe 4 neuspjesna postupka i ne mislim da mi je "tim" kriv, oni učine sve sto je u njihovoj moći..sada sam krenula 5 put i nadam se da će bit dobitno ..svima sretno :Wink: )

----------


## M@tt

Cure hvala vam svima na odgovorima..

----------


## Tigrica84

> Dobro si to rekla slavni doktor Kniewald.. Čovjek je čudo..ja sam prezadovoljna s VV i nikad nebi mjenjala bolnicu..imam Iza sebe 4 neuspjesna postupka i ne mislim da mi je "tim" kriv, oni učine sve sto je u njihovoj moći..sada sam krenula 5 put i nadam se da će bit dobitno ..svima sretno)


cestitam ti na upornosti i hrabrosti.Meni je ovo drugi put, mislim da sam pr kraju stimulacije.

----------


## eva133

Tigrice kad bi trebala biti punkcija?
Ja mislim da ću ja negdje početkom idućeg tjedna.

----------


## hallo

Meni je punkcija u srijedu il četvrtak..već me boli grrrrr :Wink: )))

----------


## eva133

*Hallo*, po mom nekom proračunu i ja bi trebala imati punkciju u srijedu ili četvrtak. Onda ćemo se vjerojatno sresti.

----------


## Destiny child

Drage moje, evo da vam javim da je moja beta danas 16 dnt  431,8.... Za 2 dana vadim ponovo i dajem sve na svijetu se podupla. BTW  nekako mi se čini niska za 16 dnt...malo me strah...

----------


## hallo

Destiny čestitam!Eva javi kad budeš znala kad ti je  punkcija,meni je jutros rekao srijeda il cetvtak

----------


## Maybe baby

Destiny child čestitam od  :Heart: .  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

Destiny Child, čestitam na beti, nije ništa premala, lijepa je to brojka, navijam da se pravilno podupla za 2 dana  :Very Happy:

----------


## malena19

> Drage moje, evo da vam javim da je moja beta danas 16 dnt  431,8.... Za 2 dana vadim ponovo i dajem sve na svijetu se podupla. BTW  nekako mi se čini niska za 16 dnt...malo me strah...


cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

mislim da nije mala i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Hvala vam svima na podršci i dobrim vibricama  :Smile:  Nadam se da vas ( a ni sebe) neću razočarati u petak :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

ja sam u petak na punkciji.i mene vec boli.Al mislim da me vise strah sto ce biti poslje punkcije.

----------


## eva133

> Destiny čestitam!Eva javi kad budeš znala kad ti je  punkcija,meni je jutros rekao srijeda il cetvtak


Već ti je rekao? Super. Ja idem sutra gore, pa ću valjda i ja znati kad će biti.

----------


## Alcantra

Čestitam Destiny child, još jedna trudnica sa VV. Bravo

----------


## Šiškica

Destiny child čestitam.. Beta ti je super   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Hvala curke!  I svima vama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da dočekate transfere, bete, srčeka, bebice....

----------


## Destiny child

> ja sam u petak na punkciji.i mene vec boli.Al mislim da me vise strah sto ce biti poslje punkcije.


Sretno sutra! Bit će sve ok...

----------


## Tigrica84

> Sretno sutra! Bit će sve ok...


hvala na dobrim zeljama.

----------


## sanda1977

pitanjce....da li je netko od vas koristio decapeptyl?
dr mi je rekao da sutra dodem na uvz i da ponesem deca.,a ja jos nisam dobila m...!
8.11. mi je bila zadnja kontracepcijska...
zanima me da li je taj decapeptyl povezan sa dc ili se čeka prvi dan m
ma ništa ja njega nisam skužila....

----------


## kitty

sanda1977, ja nisam koristila Decapeptyl na početku stimulacije ali koliko sam skužila on se uzima negdje od 25.-26-dc, dakle počinje se uzimati prije nego što dobiješ M. ako griješim, nek me netko od cura koje su ga koristile ispravi  :Grin:

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas obavila svoj drugi AIH....sad čekanje.....

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, kada je punkcija? Jesi bila danas, kakva je reakcija? Pusa, mislim puno na tebe

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda1977, ja nisam koristila Decapeptyl na početku stimulacije ali koliko sam skužila on se uzima negdje od 25.-26-dc, dakle počinje se uzimati prije nego što dobiješ M. ako griješim, nek me netko od cura koje su ga koristile ispravi


pa i ja tako mislim...onda sam dobro razumjela dr.
uh...tko će to sve pohvatati-hehehe
neka druge cure potvrde,koje imaju iskustva...

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam Decapeptyl dobila kao štopericu... Nisam ni znala da se daje i prije...




> pitanjce....da li je netko od vas koristio decapeptyl?
> dr mi je rekao da sutra dodem na uvz i da ponesem deca.,a ja jos nisam dobila m...!
> 8.11. mi je bila zadnja kontracepcijska...
> zanima me da li je taj decapeptyl povezan sa dc ili se čeka prvi dan m
> ma ništa ja njega nisam skužila....

----------


## Destiny child

Strašna sretno!

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna sretno!


Hvala puno Destiny  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

> *eva*, kada je punkcija? Jesi bila danas, kakva je reakcija? Pusa, mislim puno na tebe


Draga ValaMala, nadam se da uživaš u trudnoći!!!!
Eva133 je na punkciji u ponedjeljak ili utorak, kaže da ima folikula i da je sve ok!!!
svim curama želim puno sreće!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti *ružo*, čule smo se sad, ostaje nam u Zg do punkcije i et. Držim gigantske fige za tvoju beturinu! 

Mi smo predivno, danas bili na pregledu, beba ima nešto više od 1kg i evo nas u 27tt. Kao da sam jučer bila na VV, čekala na punkcije, transfere, preglede... Ljubim vas sve i želim da uskoro mazite bušice, evo 3 curke s kojima sam ostala u kontaktu s VV (bile sa mnom u postupcima) su prošli mjesec imale dobitne postupke gore!

----------


## eva133

Evo me cure, dokopala sam se interneta.
Kao što je ruza rekla, u ponedjeljak ili u utorak bi trebala biti punkcija.
Za sada je sve ok. U subotu sam opet gore pa ćemo vidjeti za dalje.

Tigrice sretno sutra.

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke i ja sutra idem na punkciju.nadam se da ce biti sve ok.drzite mi fige.

----------


## beilana

strašna, ti si bila danas na vv? bila sam i ja i baš sam nekaj pomislila da si možda ti gore...

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Ja sam danas obavila svoj drugi AIH....sad čekanje.....


Držim ti fige!!!!

----------


## anddu

> sanda1977, ja nisam koristila Decapeptyl na početku stimulacije ali koliko sam skužila on se uzima negdje od 25.-26-dc, dakle počinje se uzimati prije nego što dobiješ M. ako griješim, nek me netko od cura koje su ga koristile ispravi


Ovisi je li dugi ili kratki protokol, ako je kratki protokol počinje se uzimati 2. ili 3. DC (sad ne znam u dan točno, ali isto kad i menopuri), a ako je dugi protokol, onda se s decapeptylom počinje u prethodnom ciklusu, misli od 21 dc.

----------


## Strašna

> strašna, ti si bila danas na vv? bila sam i ja i baš sam nekaj pomislila da si možda ti gore...


Pa da, bila ja!Eto da si bila sto posto sigurna, mogla si se javiti. Bilo bi mi baš drago!

@Ivancicaa-hvala ti!

----------


## Destiny child

hej cure...moje suborke... da vam dam malo nade... moja beta se poduplala...1190 18 dnt... Sad samo da čujemo malo srce na UZV :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Bravo! Baš mi je drago!

----------


## Maybe baby

Destiny child BRAVO za betu!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## beilana

> Pa da, bila ja!Eto da si bila sto posto sigurna, mogla si se javiti. Bilo bi mi baš drago!


kaj si imala obučeno, di si sjedila, da znam ak te drugi put sretnam  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> kaj si imala obučeno, di si sjedila, da znam ak te drugi put sretnam


Bila sam s mužem. Imala sam crnu majicu i hlace. Svijetla kovrčava kosa.Mislim da sam imala kopcu na kosi. I sjedili smo s one strane do doktorice.

----------


## Tigrica84

hey cure.ja jucer obavila punkciju(jedva)i sad cekanje do ponedeljka kad moram ici gore bez obzira oce li bit transfera.bilo je 5js a oplodit ce ih 3.Nadam se da ce biti barem jedna.drzite fige

----------


## Destiny child

> hey cure.ja jucer obavila punkciju(jedva)i sad cekanje do ponedeljka kad moram ici gore bez obzira oce li bit transfera.bilo je 5js a oplodit ce ih 3.Nadam se da ce biti barem jedna.drzite fige



Sretno! U ponedjeljak čekamo dobre vijesti...

----------


## eva133

Evo i mene. Punkcija će biti u utorak. Još sutra primam po 3 menopura i sutra je štoperica.
Sretno svim curama u postupku.

----------


## Richy

Destiny child,čestitam ti od sveg srčeka mog!!!!Mogu samo misliti kolko si sretna sada?!Tako i treba biti, baš mi je drago!Čestitam još jednom :Smile: )Pazi na sebe i na tog malog anđelčića kojeg nosiš!!

----------


## Tigrica84

hvala ti na dobrim zeljama

----------


## beilana

hm.... ne sječam se... a muž?

----------


## beilana

lakše muža zapamtit, njih je bilo manje, u koje vrijeme si bila? ja od pol 8 do 11, tj pol 12

----------


## Strašna

> lakše muža zapamtit, njih je bilo manje, u koje vrijeme si bila? ja od pol 8 do 11, tj pol 12


I mi smo bili u to vrijeme.....Muž je imao rifle i majicu crnu i jaknu...sivozelenu.....on je plav i niži....
Ja sam ti jedina oko 8 bila kod doktorice na pregledu.....i na inseminaciji taj dan....

----------


## beilana

ne znam, ne mogu se sjetit, ja sam kod doktora, isto sam bila s mužem, sjedila sam prva u redu odma gdje su sestre doktorove

----------


## Incika

> hej!!!
> ma stalno imamo goste...ionako ne mogu ležati...betu vadim tek 14.11. Nekako mi kasno to


isplatilo se ćekati!!!  beta 17 dpt 2354,53

----------


## ruža82

Incika, čestitam!!! beta ti je suuppperrr!!!
da li si radila test, i ako jesi koji dan nakon transfera ti je bio pozitivan???

----------


## Incika

> Incika, čestitam!!! beta ti je suuppperrr!!!
> da li si radila test, i ako jesi koji dan nakon transfera ti je bio pozitivan???


11 dana nakon transfera mi je bio pozitivan test  :Very Happy: 
A šta mislite jel su dvojčeki? Nekako mi veeelika cifra,hihihhi

----------


## nata

Wow, koja lijepa beta! Čestitam Incika!  :Klap: 

Moguće da ih je više...ali i ne mora biti...držim fige da bude onako kak si sama želiš.

----------


## valiana

cure vi koje idete na vv,u četvrtak sam naručena da vadim amh hormon,pa me zanima gdje je labops u bolnici i gdje se parkiratev kad idete gore!?hvalaaaa

----------


## Incika

> Wow, koja lijepa beta! Čestitam Incika! 
> 
> Moguće da ih je više...ali i ne mora biti...držim fige da bude onako kak si sama želiš.


hvala ti...ma da je i samo jedno,ali živo i zdravo  :Smile: 
vidim i ti si iz vž-a ili negdje okolica?

----------


## Tigrica84

hey cure.samo da se pohvalim za sada.Vracena su mi 2embrija.I to je lijpi pocetak s obzirom kako sam imala lose misli do punkcije.29.11. je vadenje bete,pa cemo vidjeti.
drzite fige

----------


## Tigrica84

> 11 dana nakon transfera mi je bio pozitivan test 
> A šta mislite jel su dvojčeki? Nekako mi veeelika cifra,hihihhi


svaka cast i cestitam od srca

----------


## eva133

> hey cure.samo da se pohvalim za sada.Vracena su mi 2embrija.I to je lijpi pocetak s obzirom kako sam imala lose misli do punkcije.29.11. je vadenje bete,pa cemo vidjeti.
> drzite fige


Čestitam. Kako je prošla punkcija? Ja se sutra spremam pa umirem od straha.

----------


## kitty

Incika, prekrasna beta! mogli bi biti duplići ali ne mora značiti  :Grin: .
Tigrica84, bravo za transfer, navijamo da se malci čvrsto uhvate!
eva133, sretno sutra na punkciji!
ružo82, držim fige na rukama i nogama za lijepu betu  :Love: !

vailana, laboratorij je na 2. katu, kad uđeš u čekaonu skreneš lijevo, mislim da su druga vrata. ja sam se uvijek javljala našim sestrama na gini ali ako nisi inače pacijent na VV pretpostavljam da se trebaš javiti na stakleni šalter koji je preko puta laboratorija. a za parkiranje - ili garaža na Kvatriću ili ulica Zeleni dol ali u toj ulici je uvijek pretrpano (ne plaća se).

----------


## Luna81

Incika čestitam na odličnoj beti.

----------


## Šiškica

Incika čestitam, prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

vidim da ima opet - hvala Bogu ili svemiru - dosta pozitivnih beta na Vuku.......................... Cure, sretno!!

----------


## Destiny child

Richy hvala :Smile:  

Incika, čestitam na lijepoj beti!
Svim ostalim curama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da čim prije dočekate svoju pozitivnu betu!

----------


## sanda1977

baš mi je drago kada vidim pozitivne bete....a ja nikako da uđem u postupak....stalno imam cistu na desnom jajniku...pukne pa se opet pojavi...skinuo me sa kontracepcijskih....i ne znam šta dalje....već peti ciklus ništa....da li je imao tko ovakvih problema?
dr mi ništa nije rekao,osim što će me pratiti....ne daje mi objašnjenje zašto imam cistu...sve ostalo je ok i hormoni su ok...ne znam šta dalje....

----------


## sanda1977

zaboravila sam napisati da sam u kb osijeku...a vas redovito pratim jer bi isla na vv,a vidim da ću vam se prije pridružiti...jer ovdje me samo odbijaju od postupka...

----------


## ivanamaricic

Bok svima. Nova sam na forumu ali vas već dugo pratim.
Inače sam pacijent dr. Alebića i iz anas je neuspjeli IVF. Sada sam na čekanju do sredine prvog mjeseca pa slijedi dogovor što dalje.

----------


## ivanamaricic

e da zaboravila sam pitati dali se stimulacija klomifenom ubraja u oni 6 pokušaja

----------


## nata

> hvala ti...ma da je i samo jedno,ali živo i zdravo 
> vidim i ti si iz vž-a ili negdje okolica?


Incika, htjela sam ti poslati pp, ali ne ide...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kitty

> e da zaboravila sam pitati dali se stimulacija klomifenom ubraja u oni 6 pokušaja


kao prvo dobrodošla, i što prije otišla na trudnički pdf!

stimulacija kolomifenom se ne ubraja u 6 pokušaja, u te pokušaje se ubrajaju samo postupci u kojima se koristi Gonal ili Menopur.

----------


## laky

_Cure imam molbu ako netko tko je gore sad u postupku pita kad je gore zimski godišnji odmor.Hvala_

----------


## kitty

laky, ja nisam sada u postupku ali dogovorila sam s dr-om da u 12. mjesecu idem po smrznute stanice, po tome zaključujem da neće prije Božića na godišnji. nadam se da će netko imati kompletnije informacije  :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

hello.ja jucer zaboravila pitati kad se dolazi na vadenje bete na vv?Jel se opet sestrama javim il kako to funkcionira jer me nije bilo godinu dana za betu.Nadam se da mi se nece desiti situacija od prosle godine.Da sam dobila mengu 2dana prije menge.Jel moram biti na taste?

----------


## valiana

> Incika, prekrasna beta! mogli bi biti duplići ali ne mora značiti .
> Tigrica84, bravo za transfer, navijamo da se malci čvrsto uhvate!
> eva133, sretno sutra na punkciji!
> ružo82, držim fige na rukama i nogama za lijepu betu !
> 
> vailana, laboratorij je na 2. katu, kad uđeš u čekaonu skreneš lijevo, mislim da su druga vrata. ja sam se uvijek javljala našim sestrama na gini ali ako nisi inače pacijent na VV pretpostavljam da se trebaš javiti na stakleni šalter koji je preko puta laboratorija. a za parkiranje - ili garaža na Kvatriću ili ulica Zeleni dol ali u toj ulici je uvijek pretrpano (ne plaća se).


Hvala ti puno!

----------


## Ivanicaa

> hello.ja jucer zaboravila pitati kad se dolazi na vadenje bete na vv?Jel se opet sestrama javim il kako to funkcionira jer me nije bilo godinu dana za betu.Nadam se da mi se nece desiti situacija od prosle godine.Da sam dobila mengu 2dana prije menge.Jel moram biti na taste?


Javiš se sestrama i onda te one naruče u laboratorij. Ne moraš biti na tašte
Držim ti fige za veeeeliku betu!!!!

----------


## eva133

Moja punkcija je danas određena. Imala sam 7 js. Oplodit ćemo 3. U četvrtak je et.
Samo smo nas dvije bile na punkciji. Danas nije bilo ni transfera ni inseminacije, ali zato za sutra sestre najavljuju veliku gužvu.

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Moja punkcija je danas određena. Imala sam 7 js. Oplodit ćemo 3. U četvrtak je et.
> Samo smo nas dvije bile na punkciji. Danas nije bilo ni transfera ni inseminacije, ali zato za sutra sestre najavljuju veliku gužvu.


Sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## eva133

Hvala. Valjda će se oploditi. Sada je sve u Božjim rukama.

----------


## Strašna

Joj Eva radujem se tvom rezultatu kao da je i moj!  :Smile: 
Kažem ti ja....to je dobitna kombinacija  :Smile: ))
Sretno!

----------


## eva133

Hvala ti draga moja. Kad je tvoja beta?

----------


## Strašna

Uh 24-tog. Nemogu docekat.....opet se nadam a nis...

----------


## Alcantra

eva lijepi broj jajnih stanica, sretno na transferu

ja sam sutra gore 3 dc, sestre su najavile gužvu

----------


## eva133

> eva lijepi broj jajnih stanica, sretno na transferu
> 
> ja sam sutra gore 3 dc, sestre su najavile gužvu


Hvala ti. Sestre kažu da je sutra puno punkcija. Načekat ćeš se. 
Sretno i tebi i da kreneš s postupkom.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Eva da li si pitala dr. u vezi ove nadopune zakona kad će se početi provoditi i u kojim slučajevima, vidim da su ti rekli da će ti oploditi 3 j.s.?

----------


## pirica

> Eva da li si pitala dr. u vezi ove nadopune zakona kad će se početi provoditi i u kojim slučajevima, vidim da su ti rekli da će ti oploditi 3 j.s.?


to i mene zanima, pogotovo s obzirom da prethodne reakcije

----------


## nonek

> _Cure imam molbu ako netko tko je gore sad u postupku pita kad je gore zimski godišnji odmor.Hvala_


meni je doktorica rekla da će za postupke primati najkasnije do 10.12.

----------


## eva133

Nisam ga ništa pitala jer je odmah rekao da ćemo oploditi 3. Očito je da to još ne prakticiraju, jer je i cura koja je bila sa mnom još bolji kandidat. Njen muž ima jako slab spermiogram i radili su mu tesu.
Izgleda da ćemo morati čekati izbore.

----------


## laky

> meni je doktorica rekla da će za postupke primati najkasnije do 10.12.


pa onda će raditi do 29.12 okvirno jer ako prime 10og  am postumak je max 19-20 dana pretpostavljam

----------


## Tigrica84

> Javiš se sestrama i onda te one naruče u laboratorij. Ne moraš biti na tašte
> Držim ti fige za veeeeliku betu!!!!


havala na dobrim zeljama

----------


## valiana

Cure sutra idem na vv vadit amh hormon da li neka zna za koliko se dobiju nalazi i da li ih šalju poštom ili moram opet u Zg???hvala a vama trudnicama i trudilicama sretnooo

----------


## kitty

> Cure sutra idem na vv vadit amh hormon da li neka zna za koliko se dobiju nalazi i da li ih šalju poštom ili moram opet u Zg???hvala a vama trudnicama i trudilicama sretnooo


ne znam koliko dugo se čekaju nalazi ali znam da možeš tražiti da ti ih pošalju poštom  :Yes:

----------


## laky

> ne znam koliko dugo se čekaju nalazi ali znam da možeš tražiti da ti ih pošalju poštom


3 tjedna je frendica čekala a uplatila je 5 kuna za slanje

----------


## jo1974

ja sam sad zvala vv za dogovor,pitala sam od kada idu na g.odmor,rekla mi je sestra od badnjaka,a kad se vračaju, pitala jeli je sad još uvijek postarom rekla mi je da če se raditi neke preinake i preuređivanje pa do kada če biti nezna se i kad če početi raditi isto se nezna, ali odgovorila da od kad su merkur više ništa nije isto, a i odmori netraju dugo

----------


## nataša

Pozdrav! 
Jel zna neko u koji tramvaj trebam ići da bi od glavnog željezničkog kolodvora stigla  do Kvaternikovog trga, dakle najbliže VV?
 Dakle, kad izađem iz gl.ž.kolodvora, on mi stoji iza leđa i ja sjedam u tramvaj br . 4,to znam,  ali koji? onaj koji ide lijevo ili desno? :Unsure:

----------


## _plavusha_

> Pozdrav! 
> Jel zna neko u koji tramvaj trebam ići da bi od glavnog željezničkog kolodvora stigla  do Kvaternikovog trga, dakle najbliže VV?
>  Dakle, kad izađem iz gl.ž.kolodvora, on mi stoji iza leđa i ja sjedam u tramvaj br . 4,to znam,  ali koji? onaj koji ide lijevo ili desno?



desno... prema Dubravi  :Wink:  dakle, ne prelaziš preko tram.tračnica  :Wink:

----------


## TrudyC

Onaj koji ide na desno. Trebalo bi na njemu pisati Dubec (ispod broja 4). Sretno

----------


## NerdyD

Daklem, vračam se na ovaj pdf  :Smile:  idemo u nove pobjede nagodinu....

----------


## Jelena

> Pozdrav! 
> Jel zna neko u koji tramvaj trebam ići da bi od glavnog željezničkog kolodvora stigla  do Kvaternikovog trga, dakle najbliže VV?
>  Dakle, kad izađem iz gl.ž.kolodvora, on mi stoji iza leđa i ja sjedam u tramvaj br . 4,to znam,  ali koji? onaj koji ide lijevo ili desno?


Mislim da možeš i na tramvaj broj 13, on vozi do Kvatrića.

----------


## tonili

Onaj koji ide desno

----------


## hope31

Cure cestitam svima na prekrasnim betama,svima sretno tko ide na punkciju ili transfer...da dobijete puno js i da se oplode..I imam jedno pitanje da li znate tocno do kada rade postupke u 12 mjesecu vidim da kazu cure do 10.12. Pa vas molim tko bude prvi isao gore neka pita da znam da li da racunam na 12 mjesec ili ne...uglavnom sretnoooo svim curama

----------


## nataša

e hvala puno :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Hvala. Valjda će se oploditi. Sada je sve u Božjim rukama.


Sretno ti sutra, draga eva133. I neka se Bog nasmiješi :Smile:

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Cure cestitam svima na prekrasnim betama,svima sretno tko ide na punkciju ili transfer...da dobijete puno js i da se oplode..I imam jedno pitanje da li znate tocno do kada rade postupke u 12 mjesecu vidim da kazu cure do 10.12. Pa vas molim tko bude prvi isao gore neka pita da znam da li da racunam na 12 mjesec ili ne...uglavnom sretnoooo svim curama


Budem ja sutra pitala ako ne bude gužva, a ako ne sutra onda slijedeći tjedan ću pitat sestre.

----------


## hope31

> Budem ja sutra pitala ako ne bude gužva, a ako ne sutra onda slijedeći tjedan ću pitat sestre.


Hvala ti draga, išla bih u 12 om ali ako budu godišnji oonda ću odgoditi za 1 mjesec..

----------


## hallo

> hey cure.samo da se pohvalim za sada.Vracena su mi 2embrija.I to je lijpi pocetak s obzirom kako sam imala lose misli do punkcije.29.11. je vadenje bete,pa cemo vidjeti.
> drzite fige


 hej tigrice sretno meni je sutra transvera ako Bog da!!! Pa će mo skupa čekati betu :Wink: ))

----------


## hallo

> e da zaboravila sam pitati dali se stimulacija klomifenom ubraja u oni 6 pokušaja


Ne

----------


## ivanamaricic

ja sam ti također trebala ponpvno u postupak u 12. ali me je doktor naručio da mu se javim iza 15.01. zbog godišnjeg. Najbolje nazovi za svaki slučaj sestre pa ih pitaj

----------


## Tigrica84

> hej tigrice sretno meni je sutra transvera ako Bog da!!! Pa će mo skupa čekati betu))


e da hallo. zajedno smo jace.sretno od srca.Javi kako je proaslo

----------


## ivanamaricic

može pomoć, dali koja od vas pije prije IVF-a andol 100, folnu kiselinu, vitamon c, matičnu mliječ...ili što drugo. Ja za prvi postupak nisam ništa pila, a čujem od mnogih cura da su one pile, pa me zanima kako se odlučiti i šta piti kako bi poboljšala sam postupak :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Ja ne bi pretjerivala s preparatima.. može biti kontra učinka..
Najbolje pitaj doktora ili doktoricu (ovisi kod koga si) ..Nemamo sve isti nalaz krvi i neke stvari mogu imati kontra učinak a nekima pomoći..
Najbolje se držati propisane terapije kad si u postupku i ne šokirati tijelo s previše kemije!!


Ja sam počela piti Prenetal vitamine onaj dan kad sam vadila betu i saznala da sam trudna.

----------


## eva133

Bok cure, danas sam imala transfer. Vraćena su mi 3 embrija. 
Betu trebam vaditi 02.12.

*Sezen* :Bye:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Eva drzim velike fige za betu  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Eva drzim velike fige za betu


Hvala ti draga. Jel brojiš sitno?

----------


## Alcantra

ja sam bila jučer gore,
na kontracepciji sam do 05.12.  tako da transfer bude prije Badnjaka

----------


## Šiškica

Super Alcatra..  Biti ćeš među prvim trudnicama s VV-a  u 2012.

----------


## Alcantra

bilo je još cura jučer i nadam se da ćemo sve uspjeti 
sretno svima u postupcima

----------


## Tigrica84

> Bok cure, danas sam imala transfer. Vraćena su mi 3 embrija. 
> Betu trebam vaditi 02.12.
> 
> *Sezen*


bas mi je drago.

----------


## Tigrica84

cure pitat cu vas jedno dosta intimono pitanje,nadam se da necete mislit lose o meni radi toga.
Da li koja od vas zna da li se mogu imati odnosi dok se ceka beta?Tj da li je to pametno,jel koja pitala doktora?

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam bas sad bila pitala kad sam imala inseminaciju....pitala sma doktoricu šta s odnosima.....rekla je dapace, dobrodosli su.....
Al ne znam za ostale situacije....ja sam imala 1 folikul i valjda je bilo poželjno još utvrdit gradivo  :Smile: 
Eva radujem se zbog tebe : )))

----------


## laky

nije bas preporučljivo zbog kontrakcija maternice

----------


## Strašna

Eto, vjerujem da Laky bolje zna....
Ja sam na dan inseminacije i dva dana poslije imala odnose....a na dalje....muž ionako na terenu :Laughing:

----------


## laky

> Ja sam bas sad bila pitala kad sam imala inseminaciju....pitala sma doktoricu šta s odnosima.....rekla je dapace, dobrodosli su.....
> Al ne znam za ostale situacije....ja sam imala 1 folikul i valjda je bilo poželjno još utvrdit gradivo 
> Eva radujem se zbog tebe : )))


kod AIH da

----------


## Tigrica84

> nije bas preporučljivo zbog kontrakcija maternice


da tako sam i mislila, samo sam htijela provjeriti

----------


## nonek

> Eto, vjerujem da Laky bolje zna....
> Ja sam na dan inseminacije i dva dana poslije imala odnose....a na dalje....muž ionako na terenu



curke, a što sa odnosima za vrijeme stimulacije...prije punkcije???

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Hvala ti draga. Jel brojiš sitno?


Sitno da sitnije ne moze, mislim da je dan D ponedjeljak ili utorak. Nakon toliko vremena stizu moji paketici  :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

> nije bas preporučljivo zbog kontrakcija maternice


istina i ja sam pitala doktora i tako mi je rekao,što se AIH-a tiče baš suprotno.

*eva133* sretno!

----------


## Jelena

*nonek*, ako vam odgovara, super, ali 3 dana prije punkcije ne bi trebalo ejakulirat. Budući da ja dobro reagiram na lijekove, meni su jajnici dobro povećani i u biti mi ne odgovara uopće tih par dana prije punkcije imati odnose.

----------


## Šiškica

Nakon AIH-a  dr. još preporuče akciju tj. utvrđivanje gradiva popodne  i dalje normalno ...

Ali kod IVF nije baš preporučljivo..zbog kontrakcija ..

I da nemojte zaboraviti apstinenciju prije davanja uzorka i prije AIH-a  i IVf-a  od dva - tri dana  :Yes:

----------


## geceta

Pozdrav svima i cestitke novim betama
Otkad smo saznali da cemo morati na MPO, spremam se registrirati no nikako sjesti posteno za komp. Mi imamo oligoastenoteratozoospermiu ( poznato od travnja ove godine ali nas zbog GO nisu primili) i kao preporuku indicirani IVF/ICSI. Sutra smo naruceni i nadam se vise konacno nekom konkretnijem odgovoru i datumu jer sam vec lagano u depri iako sam bila vrlo pozitivna glede svega. Pricate o nekim GO, buduci da je doktorica nama rekla kako bi pokusali vec prije Bozica, pretpostavljam da je GO samo taj tjedan izmedu Bozica i Nove, nadam se barem. Kakva je situacija subotom gore sto se parkinga tice? ili moramo opet na Kvatricu?

----------


## Ivanicaa

Ja kad idem nikad ne parkiram na Kvatriću, uvijek se nađe mjesta i to subotom pogotovo.

----------


## Strašna

I mi isto...uvijek negdje gore....

----------


## geceta

Nismo jos isli subotom a preko tjedna nismo nikada uspjeli naci. Hvala za info curke  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

opet ja o prijevozu..a jel ima neki autobus gradski, vidila sam, koji vozi direkt gore do VV? Stane baš tamo malo prije skretanja u vv?
odakle taj ide?
i, još pitanja, rade li tramvaji u zg cijelu noć?

----------


## kitty

ne znam za autobus ali tramvaji voze cijelu noć. noćne linije su drugačije od dnevnih i voze dosta rijetko, tipa svakih 45 min.-sat vremena. imaš na njihovim stranicama kartu svih linija i vozni red, vjerovatno ima i karta za autobuse.

----------


## nataša

evo sve sam proučila, hvala ti na uputi za njihove stranice

----------


## geceta

uf, sto je bilo guzvaticno danas. ali nema veze jer smo od sutra na gonalima  :Smile:  dr je danas bio malo zbunjen pa mi je pola toga i zaboravio dat a i nije bas nesto bio rjecit pa imam par pitanja ( pogotovo jer nam je ovo prvi put ): prvenstveno me zanima situacija oko mirovanja i svega toga tijekom punkcije, transfera, nakon transfera - moram li mirovati, da li bas ono strogo i koliko? buduci da nemam stalan posao vec sam honorarac i stalna zamjena i drzim se za svaku slamku, full mi je to bitno. joj, hepi smo si sad  :Smile:  konacno je nesto postenjacki krenulo

----------


## Destiny child

Geceta ja sam išla raditi 2 dan nakon transfera, ali kod mene je malo specifična situacija jer radim u istoj ulici gdje živim,posao nije stresan i unatoč svemu tome tome sam usporila ritam. Pročitala sam negdje da se treba ponašati kao 90godišnjakinja i ja sam se toga držala :Smile:  Ako ti je stresno na poslu nikako nemoj ići...Tako kaže i dr.Kniewald. I ne samo stres na poslu,nego i bilo kakav drugi stres treba izbjegavati.

----------


## Ivanicaa

Baš je jučer bila gužva a i istina komunikacija s doktorom je bil "dobar dan" i "vidimo se u ponedjeljak", baš je bio rastresen.
Ja sam prošli put odmirovala poslije transfera 2 tjedna, ali ovaj put neću. Ako vude transfer u petak planiram oko srijede ići na posao. Ali vidjet ćeš sama kako ćeš se osjećat. Mene je prvih 5 dana sve rezalo i probadalo ali kasnije je bilo ok. Moje mišljenje je da ne treba strogo mirovati samo malo usporiti, ništa teško raditi i naravno izbjegavati bilo kakav stres.

----------


## hallo

> Nisam ga ništa pitala jer je odmah rekao da ćemo oploditi 3. Očito je da to još ne prakticiraju, jer je i cura koja je bila sa mnom još bolji kandidat. Njen muž ima jako slab spermiogram i radili su mu tesu.
> Izgleda da ćemo morati čekati izbore.


 hej meni su 18.11 vraćena tri embrija,,beta 5.12 sretno i neka nam brzo prođe čekaje

----------


## kitty

> uf, sto je bilo guzvaticno danas. ali nema veze jer smo od sutra na gonalima  dr je danas bio malo zbunjen pa mi je pola toga i zaboravio dat a i nije bas nesto bio rjecit pa imam par pitanja ( pogotovo jer nam je ovo prvi put ): prvenstveno me zanima situacija oko mirovanja i svega toga tijekom punkcije, transfera, nakon transfera - moram li mirovati, da li bas ono strogo i koliko? buduci da nemam stalan posao vec sam honorarac i stalna zamjena i drzim se za svaku slamku, full mi je to bitno. joj, hepi smo si sad  konacno je nesto postenjacki krenulo


dobrodošla geceta!

što se tiče mirovanja meni su sestre rekle da to ne treba biti nikakvo specijalno mirovanje nego samo se ne smiješ naprezati (tipa dizanje teških stvari, usisavanje i sl.). drugo možeš sve normalno. ja sam od punkcije do transfera ostala doma, na dan pukcije me još malo bolilo popodne a i bila sam ošamućena od Normabela tako da sam veći dio dana prespavala, a na dan transfera sam prvo vozila 60 km od VV-a do kuće a onda ostatak dana mirovala. dalje sve normalno bez nekih velikih naprezanja. a ovo što cure kažu za stres po meni je vrlo relativno, ne možeš se nikad potpuno izolirati od stresa a i postupak je sam po sebi stresan. mislim da stres ne utječe baš na to, evo i jedan članak koji to potvrđuje.

----------


## geceta

Hvala vam puno na info, mislim da cu se rjesiti jednog dijela posla, vrtica. Cisto radi prevelikog napora i izlozenosti bolestima. Drugo cu vec nekako laganini. Jedino odgadam razgovor sa direktoricom ali morat cu to ocito.

----------


## Tigrica84

curke.Da li znate da li se moze voziti auto nakon transfera.Ja nisam vozila al mi je sad zelja da vozim.Ja se nima sjetila pitati doktora. :Cool:

----------


## kitty

ma možeš normalno voziti auto. ja sam vozila odmah nakon transfera pa se bilo implantiralo. na kraju je kao što se vidi iz potpisa loše završilo ali to je već neka druga priča...

----------


## geceta

Hello!  :Smile:  ne znam je li to od gonala ali sva sam poletna  :Smile:  ugl, moj status report: 5.dc, jos 3 dana gonala i doci u petak. jedino ne znam kad onda dr predvida punkciju? sto vi mislite? cistam da si znam zbog posla planirati. eh i da, spominjali su se spolni odnosi nesto a i dr kaze da moze dok sam na gonalima ali sad dal zasticeni ili ne? i koliko apstinirat prije punkcije? hvala curke, pa pa

----------


## Tigrica84

kitty bas mi je zao.Ja moram cekati jos tjedan dana.I znam da ce mi to biti najgorih 7dana.Nemam nikakvih simtpoma.U pocetku sam se nadala a sad me vec popusta nada.makar sam rekla samoj sebi da ako nebobijem mengu prije bete da ce biti dobro.Prosle godine sam imala malo krvi odmah drugi dan nakon transfera i dobila mengu 2dana prije bete.Ovaj put nisam imala nista krvi.nadam se da je to dobar znak

----------


## Tigrica84

> Hello!  ne znam je li to od gonala ali sva sam poletna  ugl, moj status report: 5.dc, jos 3 dana gonala i doci u petak. jedino ne znam kad onda dr predvida punkciju? sto vi mislite? cistam da si znam zbog posla planirati. eh i da, spominjali su se spolni odnosi nesto a i dr kaze da moze dok sam na gonalima ali sad dal zasticeni ili ne? i koliko apstinirat prije punkcije? hvala curke, pa pa


Ja mislim da bi mogla punkcija biti u ponedeljak,al nemoj me hvatati za rijec.Apstinirati je najbolje 2-3dana.a poslje transfera se ne preporucuju odnosi

----------


## geceta

Tigrica, tak sam si i ja nekako mislila  :Smile:  i jedno i drugo. ali kad onda ide stoperica? ( heh, ko sto se kuzi: prvi IVF ). Znala sam da poslije transfera nista od odnosa ali i isto tako da nije dobro da prije davanja uzorka dugo apstiniramo pa rekoh bolje da pitam.

----------


## hallo

> kitty bas mi je zao.Ja moram cekati jos tjedan dana.I znam da ce mi to biti najgorih 7dana.Nemam nikakvih simtpoma.U pocetku sam se nadala a sad me vec popusta nada.makar sam rekla samoj sebi da ako nebobijem mengu prije bete da ce biti dobro.Prosle godine sam imala malo krvi odmah drugi dan nakon transfera i dobila mengu 2dana prije bete.Ovaj put nisam imala nista krvi.nadam se da je to dobar znak


hej tigrice kad je tebi beta??

----------


## Tigrica84

> hej tigrice kad je tebi beta??


tek za tjedan dana.Mislim da cu poluditi do onda,al moram priznati da sam opet nekako smirenija nego prosle godine.nebi se voljela prerano ponadati.

----------


## kitty

geceta, apstinencija prije punkcije treba biti 2-3 dana. štoperica je navečer 2 dana prije punkcije (znači kad primiš štopericu, sljedeći dan nikakve lijekove ne dobivaš a dan iza toga je punkcija). pitaj doktora na folikulometriji kad misli da bi mogla biti punkcija, sve ti ovisi o tome kako se folikuli razvijaju, meni je bila 15.dc a nekim curama bude već 10-11.dc. tako da je teško to ovako predvidjeti, najbolje ti je dr-a pitati (on nije baš rječit ovako sam od sebe ali ako ga dovoljno udaviš kao ja bude ti sve rekao  :Yes: ). sretno!

----------


## geceta

u petak sam opet a tad ce se i moja dr vratiti, ona je pak prilicno razgovorljiva. Hvala na info, Kitty, i ja sam si sve nekako tako mislila ali bolje pitat jos okolo kad se dr ne sjetim sve pitati. I sam je prvo rekao oko 12 dana pa dakle ispada pocetkom drugog tjedna, jedino sto sam totalno zaboravila na stopericu. Hvala jos jednom!

----------


## hallo

> tek za tjedan dana.Mislim da cu poluditi do onda,al moram priznati da sam opet nekako smirenija nego prosle godine.nebi se voljela prerano ponadati.


meni je tek 5.12 ufffffff,,ja se uvijek nadam!sretno draga!

----------


## Ivanicaa

Geceta, meni je je u petak bio 8 dc i bila sam u subotu i jučer gore, jučer štoperica i u srijedu punkcija. Dakle 13 dc je punkcija, tak mi je i prošli put bilo. Ali sve ti ovisi kad ti je inače ovulacija i koliko su ti dugi ciklusi.

----------


## hallo

ja sam imala 4 pokušaja svaki put je punkcija bila 11 dc

----------


## Tigrica84

hallo hvala ti.A jel imas kakvih simptoma?Koliko su ti ih vratili?

----------


## hallo

> hallo hvala ti.A jel imas kakvih simptoma?Koliko su ti ih vratili?


 vraćena su mi tri embrija,,rano je za bilo kakav simptom bar ja tako mislim al sam nervozna i živčana strašno,

----------


## Tigrica84

da to oce tako.meni su vratili 2.Zasad mi je prvi cilj da ne dobijem mengu prije bete tako da se i taj dan mogu nadati.

----------


## eva133

Također nemam nikakvih simptoma i još nisam živčana. Prvi tjedan dobro podnesem, ali zato onaj drugi pred betu, grizem.

----------


## hallo

> da to oce tako.meni su vratili 2.Zasad mi je prvi cilj da ne dobijem mengu prije bete tako da se i taj dan mogu nadati.


 ja sam  je dobila svaki put prije bete  :Sad:

----------


## hallo

[QUOTE=eva133;2010008]Također nemam nikakvih simptoma i još nisam živčana. Prvi tjedan dobro podnesem, ali zato onaj drugi pred betu, grizem.[/QUOT meni svak smeta nešto sam baš razdražljiva al inače sam takva 10-ak dana prije menge

----------


## king

Tigrica, mi smo skupa bile na transferu....pa se vidimo u utorak.treba izdržati do tada!ja stalno imam osjećaj da menga stiže...užas!

----------


## Tigrica84

vidjet cemo sto ce biti.jos ima vremena za nadu.

----------


## king

uzmi račun iz ljekarne kad budeš dolazila jer su meni vratile novac 6 dana poslije bez ikakvih problema.

----------


## Tigrica84

> uzmi račun iz ljekarne kad budeš dolazila jer su meni vratile novac 6 dana poslije bez ikakvih problema.


 hey a koja si ti od nas?

----------


## Tigrica84

> hey a koja si ti od nas?


 ma vec sam ga bacila.nema veze

----------


## king

ja sam iz Zg. smeđa kosa, zavezana u rep.Meni je ovo 4 ET.

----------


## Tigrica84

> ja sam iz Zg. smeđa kosa, zavezana u rep.Meni je ovo 4 ET.


nemoj se ljutiti al nikako i nemogu predosciti.Ajd mi napisi na pp tvoje ime,ako zelis naravno i koliko godina mislim da bi se onda sjetila.

----------


## špelkica

Drage suborke, nismo bili na VV od kad je dr L otišao, sad razmišlamo o izboru klinike za dalje pa me zanima sljedeće: da li dr A prima pacijente? Koliko ste dugo čekale na lijekove? Hvala!

----------


## Maybe baby

Špelkice, mislim da dr. A prima pacijente, a na lijeove ti se ne čeka na VV. Kad dr.odluči da se ide na postupak odmah dobiješ lijekove...

----------


## Strašna

Cure, ima li koja od vas iskustava s naručivanjem LH trakica i testova na trudnoću s neta?
Ili još bolje ima li koja da uskoro treba naručiti?

----------


## Tigrica84

cure.kako se naprave ovo dole kaj kod vas pise ,u koj ste fazi.jel je to neka aplikacija

----------


## kitty

> cure.kako se naprave ovo dole kaj kod vas pise ,u koj ste fazi.jel je to neka aplikacija


klikneš na vrhu stranice "postavke" i onda na lijevom dijelu stranice klikneš "uredi potpis", nakon toga će se otvoriti prozorčić u kojem možeš napraviti svoj potpis. imaš na ovom linku detaljnije objašnjeno.

----------


## aska

Cure,špelkica je vec pitala,ali postavit cu i ja pitanje,kako to ide kad se iz jedne bolnice prebacis u drugu? Ima li tko takvih iskustava? Dosad sam odradila 3 inseminacije na SD,ali kako se tamo jako dugo ceka na lijekove,pocela sam razmisljati da promjenim kliniku,ni sama nisam pametna sto da radim.Oprostite sto upadam kao padobranac  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

curke, jel koja imala kakve reakcije na gonale? danas mi je 4.dan i otkako sam primila injekciju, mucno mi je, imam probavnih smetnji. jucer mi je bilo ok ali predvecer me sve nesto tiskalo.

----------


## hallo

> curke, jel koja imala kakve reakcije na gonale? danas mi je 4.dan i otkako sam primila injekciju, mucno mi je, imam probavnih smetnji. jucer mi je bilo ok ali predvecer me sve nesto tiskalo.


 ja sam samo spavala i bila jako umorna,,,reci doktoru ako su ti jake mučnine,al mislim da je to normalno

----------


## Richy

Drage moje, više ne mogu ni pratiti tko je u kojoj fazi...ali od srca želim svima čestitati, svim onim sretnicama koje su konačno trudnice...od srca sve najbolje želim!!!Ja sam jučer bila na VV, vadila sam hormone i nosila sviježi nalaz prolaktina dr.A.Prošli mjesec mi je prolaktin bio užasno visok, a sada opet ovaj mjesec nakon korištanja bromergona ( 1dnevno ), prolaktin mi je pao ispod minimuma..nikako ne valja! sada opet moram kroz mjesec dana piti po pola tablete dnevno, pa ćemo vidjeti št oi kako dalje!?Jednu večer sam čak pala u nesvijest iz čista mira, iz sna...samo sam se srušila na pod...prije toga sam osjetila neke grčeve u predjelu jajnika- pa mi je dr. rekao da je moguće da sam imala ovulaciju!!Ali ovo padanje u nesvjest mi nikako ne sjeda...nikada mi se to još nije desilo...a ništa, slijedim upute,postupak se oteže...ali što je tu je, mora sve ići svojim redom..valjda!?
Pozdrav cure!!Držite se...

----------


## hedoniza

cure koliko vam je dugo trebalo da dodete na red u vv? koliko triba za papire i koliko je uspjesna u mpo?

----------


## ivanamaricic

Hedoniza, neznam dali sam ti ja baš najbolji primjer, ali nama se yrazvuklo prikipljanje nalaza na godinu dana, jer problem je bio najveći čekanje da ti dođe nalaz, ali opet ovisi o tvojoj situaciji i koje pretrage sve trebaš obaviti. Što se mene tiče VV je najbolja klinika u Hrvatskoj...... želim ti puno sreće i da što prije dođeš do željenog cilja

----------


## geceta

> cure koliko vam je dugo trebalo da dodete na red u vv? koliko triba za papire i koliko je uspjesna u mpo?


Nama gotovo nista.nisu nas primili u lipnju zbog go pa smo krenuli u rujnu i evo sada smo u postupku

----------


## Strašna

Mislim da tu nema reda. Mi smo došli, povadili sve nalaze (koji su isli svi svojim tokom, brze nisu mogli)...i kad su nalazi bili gotovi vidjelo se sta i kako.... Nema nikakvog cekanja....

----------


## geceta

Opet pitanje za one koje su/su bile na gonalu-a manjak apetita?kak ste s tim?nit imam volje sto jesti nit mogu

----------


## hedoniza

ok, hvala na informacijama, samo kako god citam ove forume, tako da me jos vise panika uvati kad vidim koliko toga treba...

----------


## hedoniza

Moj problem je bio sta je nekih dobri pola godine, mm ima azoo, pa mu je skocilo na oligoastenoteratoozospermiju, ajde bar neki pomak, bili smo pomislili da necemo moci imati djece, a onda naglo mu je skocilo na 15 miliona...sad 29 imamo pregled opet spermiogram, a meni se totalno pobucao ciklus da ja neznam kada cu na pregled, a vjerovatno cu treba izvaditi hormone i briseve.. ima se tu posla..

----------


## jo1974

Geceta ermam ojma može biti pročitaj koje nuspojave se javljaju nakon uzimanja gonala,ja bogami na sve imam apetit.
za one koje su gore jeli znate kad počinju i kad završavaju G.O.

----------


## kiša

> Opet pitanje za one koje su/su bile na gonalu-a manjak apetita?kak ste s tim?nit imam volje sto jesti nit mogu


možda, u biti vjerojatno si pod velikim stresom, pa iz tog razloga manjak apetita,
mislim da nije od gonala, sretno.....

----------


## geceta

Ne pise nista za tako nesto:/pise samo za mucnince a ja imam i to i ne mogu jest i jos imam jelte zelucanih problema,necu ih dns gnjavit kad stra moram gore.hvala,curke! Vjerojatno mi je to i stres i sok za tijelo

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Geceta ermam ojma može biti pročitaj koje nuspojave se javljaju nakon uzimanja gonala,ja bogami na sve imam apetit.
> za one koje su gore jeli znate kad počinju i kad završavaju G.O.


Idu na go 24.12. ali ne znaju kad se vraćaju (pitala sam sestru neki dan). Prošle godine su se vratili 20.01.

----------


## hallo

> Moj problem je bio sta je nekih dobri pola godine, mm ima azoo, pa mu je skocilo na oligoastenoteratoozospermiju, ajde bar neki pomak, bili smo pomislili da necemo moci imati djece, a onda naglo mu je skocilo na 15 miliona...sad 29 imamo pregled opet spermiogram, a meni se totalno pobucao ciklus da ja neznam kada cu na pregled, a vjerovatno cu treba izvaditi hormone i briseve.. ima se tu posla..


 azoo pa 15 miliona,,KAKO ???jeste pili šta

----------


## hallo

> Opet pitanje za one koje su/su bile na gonalu-a manjak apetita?kak ste s tim?nit imam volje sto jesti nit mogu


 geceta to ti je sve normalno!!mene su tako mantale da sam spavala skoro pa cijeli dan!!svakome je drugačije.

----------


## hedoniza

Nismo nista pili, kazem ti sve nesto cudno, i to je ima 4 spermiograma azoo, pa onda skocilo u 1mj na 15 miliona, samo cula sam da zena mora imati sve u redu za mpo, samo meni se pojavija cin 1, i imala sam problema sa stitnjacom ali sad je to kao u redu.. Stalno sam u nekom strahu, grcu, tjeskobi.. stvarno se lose osjecam..

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, ja a sam se danas napokon uspjela s doktoricom dogovorit.....Stanje je slijedece...sad kad procurim, 3DC počinjem s yasminom....i pijem yasmin sve do 15.1 (jel to nije strašno puno!?). Kad onda procurim, 3DC idem gore na pripremu za IVF. Tako smo danas odlucili. Nadam se da ce IVF pokazati kao uspješniji od inseminacije...

----------


## kitty

Strašna, držim fige za IVF. ipak je on dokazano puno uspješniji od AIH. sretno  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Strašna

Hvala! Iako cu se jos nacekat do njega.... sve "iza Nove godine" mi je još daleko...  :Smile:

----------


## ivanamaricic

što se GO TIČE MISLM DA DOKTOR POČINJE RADITI IZA 15.01. JER MI JE REKAO DA GA TEK TADA ZOVEM ZA DALJNI DOGOVOR

----------


## geceta

Jel se nedeljom prima stoperica kod njih na kraju ili?to navecer daju jelda?

----------


## Šiškica

da, svaki dan..

----------


## hallo

> Nismo nista pili, kazem ti sve nesto cudno, i to je ima 4 spermiograma azoo, pa onda skocilo u 1mj na 15 miliona, samo cula sam da zena mora imati sve u redu za mpo, samo meni se pojavija cin 1, i imala sam problema sa stitnjacom ali sad je to kao u redu.. Stalno sam u nekom strahu, grcu, tjeskobi.. stvarno se lose osjecam..


moraš imati uredne nalaze,,briseve i papu,,cin 1 je upala popit ćeš antibiotik i trebaš paziti na imunitet,,spermiogam tvog muža mi je čudan da sa azoo može preć na toliko miliona  stvarno mi je za nevjerovat,,al super drago mi je zbog vas,,mm isto ima azoo i uz sve moguće preparate se ne popravlja!

----------


## Destiny child

Strašna, ne boj se IVF-a. Ja sam je molila za inseminaciju, ali sada mi uopće nije žao što smo išli na IVF. Nakon iskustva s IVF-om čini mi se da bi sa inseminacijama uspjeli za 10 godina.
Imaš puno veće šanse sa IVF-om i naravno da je uspješniji...

----------


## Strašna

da....to sam cula...a sad...probat cemo..pa kako bude  :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

> da....to sam cula...a sad...probat cemo..pa kako bude


ja ti nemogu reci jel uspjesnija al sam proces je malo slozenije(mislim kod njih)al mislim da su ipak vece sanse za to jer ipak oni oploduju u labaratoriju.I vracaju ti oplodene oocite.

----------


## hedoniza

> moraš imati uredne nalaze,,briseve i papu,,cin 1 je upala popit ćeš antibiotik i trebaš paziti na imunitet,,spermiogam tvog muža mi je čudan da sa azoo može preć na toliko miliona  stvarno mi je za nevjerovat,,al super drago mi je zbog vas,,mm isto ima azoo i uz sve moguće preparate se ne popravlja!


Hvala na odg.. Evo mi se polako spremamo za vv... Zadnji nalaz u spermiokulturi mu je nadena e. colli, tako da je ona vjerovatno jedan od uzrocnika loseg spermigrama.. Sad je na antibioticima, ali problem je sta taj moj cin 1 cas ga ima cas ga nema...

----------


## hallo

> Hvala na odg.. Evo mi se polako spremamo za vv... Zadnji nalaz u spermiokulturi mu je nadena e. colli, tako da je ona vjerovatno jedan od uzrocnika loseg spermigrama.. Sad je na antibioticima, ali problem je sta taj moj cin 1 cas ga ima cas ga nema...


Ja sam isto imala cin 1 samo pazi na imunitet i sve će bit u redu ..uzmi si teglu meda 4 limuna s korom sameljes i korjen od peršina i sve pomjesaj,kasiku ujutro kasiku popodne! Za imunitet čudo,meni je pomoglo.

----------


## Kadauna

> ja ti nemogu reci jel uspjesnija al sam proces je malo slozenije(mislim kod njih)al mislim da su ipak vece sanse za to jer ipak oni oploduju u labaratoriju.I vracaju ti oplodene oocite.


ovdje na forumu stvarno treba oprezno baratati informacijama. 

IVF je daleko uspješniji od inseminacije, uspješnost inseminacije je negdje oko 8%, dok je uspješnost IVF-a u normalnim uvjetima preko 30%, obzirom na zakonska ograničenja u Hrvatskoj negdje oko 20-22%, tako da je IVF svakako uspješniji odabir. I točno je, mnogo je kompleksniji postupak, ali ono što je odlučujuće je da je ipak mnogo invazivniji i skuplji postupak, zato najprije probaju s inseminacijom - tamo gdje ona naravno ima smisla obzirom na dijagnozu.  SRETNO Strašna, a brzo će i taj siječanj.................

----------


## Kadauna

toplo preporučam sljedeće stranice, neiscrpan su izvor informacija i djelo jedne vrlo vrijedne forumašice - naše Pino: 

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...id=7&Itemid=59

----------


## hedoniza

> Ja sam isto imala cin 1 samo pazi na imunitet i sve će bit u redu ..uzmi si teglu meda 4 limuna s korom sameljes i korjen od peršina i sve pomjesaj,kasiku ujutro kasiku popodne! Za imunitet čudo,meni je pomoglo.


Hvala draga, ali ja trenutno pijem maticnu mljec, tako da mi super je, sad cekam nalaz od pape, pa cu vidit jel pomaze, ako ne probat cu ovo tvoje, imam bas domaceg meda... Jesi ti bila ikako na umjetnoj u vv, i kakvi su ti dojmovi..

----------


## geceta

Destiny,koliko si ti mirovala nakon transfera? Vidim da si kod doktorice bila pa cistam da vidim sto ona preporuca.tnx!

----------


## hallo

> Hvala draga, ali ja trenutno pijem maticnu mljec, tako da mi super je, sad cekam nalaz od pape, pa cu vidit jel pomaze, ako ne probat cu ovo tvoje, imam bas domaceg meda... Jesi ti bila ikako na umjetnoj u vv, i kakvi su ti dojmovi..


 jesam draga evo 5 put,,sad čekam betu!!ne znam šta bi ti rekla,oni naprave sve što je u njihovoj moći sve drugo je u Božjim  rukama!

----------


## Destiny child

Doktorica je rekla da mirujem do bete,pitala sam je da li je to bas nuzno jer mi posao nije stresan. Rekla je da ostanem doma barem 4-5 dana onda. Isla sam raditi 2 dana nakon transfera i to samo zato sto sam imala blagu hiperstimulaciju pa me bolio svaki pokret prva 2 dana.Mislim da lezanje nije kljucno za implantaciju,cak stovise bolje se kretati (naravno usporiti ritam) i zabaviti misli necim drugim.Nastavila sam normalno sa aktivnostima samo sam usporila i ne dam se zivcirati.



> Destiny,koliko si ti mirovala nakon transfera? Vidim da si kod doktorice bila pa cistam da vidim sto ona preporuca.tnx!

----------


## Snekica

[QUOTE=hedoniza;2013503Jesi ti bila ikako na umjetnoj[/QUOTE]
Cure, molim vas, jel' možete koristiti termin potpomognuta umjesto umjetna? Ili bar MPO? S vremenom ćete shvatiti zašto! Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> Cure, molim vas, jel' možete koristiti termin potpomognuta umjesto umjetna? Ili bar MPO? S vremenom ćete shvatiti zašto! Hvala!


ja mislim da ovdje svi znaju razliku,,pretpostavljam da je to tako ostalo u narodu (umjetna) al važno je da se mi razumjemo!!

----------


## kitty

> Cure, molim vas, jel' možete koristiti termin potpomognuta umjesto umjetna? Ili bar MPO? S vremenom ćete shvatiti zašto! Hvala!


potpis na ovo!

----------


## Snekica

> =hallo;2013639]ja mislim da ovdje svi znaju razliku,,pretpostavljam da je to tako ostalo u narodu (umjetna) al važno je da se mi razumjemo!!


Slažem se, ali onda se ljutimo kad u medijima blješte natpisi "umjetna". Moramo se mi najprije maknuti iz neke prošlosti ako želimo da nas drugi shvate. Nije to kritika, samo osvrt!

----------


## hallo

U pravu si ti,iskreno mene nije ni briga hoće li me netko shvatiti,ne daj Boze da nas shvate!!! Meni je vazno da je moja obitelj uz mene i ništa drugo..a da se sada malo nasmijete ispricat ću vam jednu priču:u crkvi na misi bila priča o umjetnoj  oplodnji i jedna žena se javi i kaže,ja ne mogu vjerovati da vi tu djecu još i krstite!!!

----------


## frka

> U pravu si ti,iskreno mene nije ni briga hoće li me netko shvatiti,ne daj Boze da nas shvate!!! Meni je vazno da je moja obitelj uz mene i ništa drugo..a da se sada malo nasmijete ispricat ću vam jednu priču:u crkvi na misi bila priča o umjetnoj oplodnji i jedna žena se javi i kaže,ja ne mogu vjerovati da vi tu djecu još i krstite!!!


 :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  meni to uopce nije smijesno! zbog takvih i sl. stavova mi se crkva lagano popela na živac (blago rečeno)! čula sam i priču gdje i djeci na vjeronauku pričaju negativno o "umjetnoj oplodnji"! mislim....misa, vjeronauk - zar je tamo mjesto uopce spominjati MPO bez obzira na to što imaju stav kakav imaju?!! kao i politiku!!! ma fuj!!! jaki su nam vjernici i nauk vjere - sve pršti od kršćanskih vrijednosti  :Rolling Eyes:  sramota!!! (i da se razumijemo - nemam problema s Bogom, samo s Crkvom)

(ispričavam se na offu)

----------


## jo1974

Sad ču možda i začatati temu ali kako se kaže u svakom žitu ima i kukolja,ja sam iz slavonije u mojoj župi kad ja idem u postupak ,moj župnik drži misu i prikazuje za mene,tako da ja više se nesakrivam od naroda,nit pak me njihovo razmišljanje interesira ,ja živim na selu od 2000 stanovnika i u mom selu je rođeno 6 djece iz postupaka potpomognute oplodnje,za one koje se zna, ima i onih koji se još uvijek sakrivaju.sve što nam je dano dano je od boga a ne od naroda, a narod je priča za sebe.

----------


## frka

> sve što nam je dano dano je od boga a ne od naroda, a narod je priča za sebe.


je, samo sto nam je "narod" skrivajući se iza Boga i priredio ovakav zakon  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## hallo

Meni je bilo smješno,ne mogu se nacudit kako tupavi ljudi ima.i svećenici su ljudi neki razumiju neki su još uvijek zadrti.ne treba se osvrcati na to!

----------


## geceta

Da raskinem ovu raspravu: kak se tocno odvija punkcija? Vidjeh jucer da proziva hrpu zena unutra skupa pa me zanima dal su sve u istoj prostoriji i kak to ide taj dan? Ista pitanja me muce i za dan transfera plus pitanje znate li mozda moze li suprug prisustvovati transferu?jer mojem je to zelja

----------


## kitty

punkcija: 
sestra najprije zove sve zajedno unutra na ispunjavanje nekih njihovih papira i tada se ujedno dobiju i 2 injekcije - jedna za smirenje, druga protiv bolova (Normabel+Tramal), nakon toga ideš u čekaonu na nekih pola sata - 45 min. dok prodjeluju lijekovi (kažu ti kad da ponovo uđeš) i prije nego što ponovo uđeš trebaš isprazniti mjehur. sve cure koje su taj dan za punkciju ulaze zajedno u predprostor u kojem se presvlačite u spavaćice i šlapice, a nakon toga jednu po jednu zovu u salu na punkciju. nakon toga se nekih pola sata (ako nije velika gužva može i duže) leži opet u tom predprostoru gdje se presvlačite.

transfer:
ponesi obavezno bocu vode, to piješ cijelo vrijeme dok te ne zovu unutra, mjehur mora biti pun za transfer jer se on radi pomoću abdominalnog uzv. isto nakon transfera ležiš u onoj istoj prostoriji. za muža sam gotovo 100% sigurna da ne može biti na transferu, ali pitaj još gore.

i ne brini se, sestre će ti još sve detaljno objasniti a dobit ćeš i papir na kojem piše točno što i kako. sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## ksena28

> Sad ču možda i začatati temu ali kako se kaže u svakom žitu ima i kukolja,ja sam iz slavonije u mojoj župi kad ja idem u postupak ,moj župnik drži misu i prikazuje za mene,tako da ja više se nesakrivam od naroda,nit pak me njihovo razmišljanje interesira ,ja živim na selu od 2000 stanovnika i u mom selu je rođeno 6 djece iz postupaka potpomognute oplodnje,za one koje se zna, ima i onih koji se još uvijek sakrivaju.sve što nam je dano dano je od boga a ne od naroda, a narod je priča za sebe.


ja sam "vjerski" nepismena?! šta znači prikazuje za tebe? kakve su to fore? zašto se na misi o tvom privatnom životu raspravlja? mislim, jel to uopće moralno?

----------


## geceta

Hvala,Kitty,na iscrpnom odgovoru i na zazeljenoj sreci :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> ja sam "vjerski" nepismena?! šta znači prikazuje za tebe? kakve su to fore? zašto se na misi o tvom privatnom životu raspravlja? mislim, jel to uopće moralno?


svećenik je održao misu za nju,nije se spominjao njen život ni ništa slično,moja majka isto plati misu za mene negovoreći svećeniku zašto!!

----------


## hedoniza

> jesam draga evo 5 put,,sad čekam betu!!ne znam šta bi ti rekla,oni naprave sve što je u njihovoj moći sve drugo je u Božjim  rukama!


Uh 5 puta, drzim fige da ovaj 5 bude zlatni... Mi smo za sada 2 puta samo na pregledu mm bio.. Mislim da ce oni nas ostaviti da jos neko vrijeme pokusavamo prirodno jer naglo mu se popravi spermiogram, a cak sumljamo da je tu azoo, mogla izazvati bakterija e.colli..., Sad je na antibioticima, vidjet cemo sta cemo i kako cemo.. 2.12 smo naruceni gore, mene opet mjesecnica zeza tako da neznam sta cu vise.. Trebala sam taman sad sa njim i ja ici na pregled.. Oprosti na pitanje, koliko ti je taj postupak bolan i dali dobivas sto da ti ublazi, smanji bol ili mozda lokalnu anasteziju??

----------


## hedoniza

> Cure, molim vas, jel' možete koristiti termin potpomognuta umjesto umjetna? Ili bar MPO? S vremenom ćete shvatiti zašto! Hvala!


Zar je to bitno tko ce koju rijec upotrijebiti.. Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, nazalost priordno ne moze docI niti meni niti tebi.. Slazem se da nije lijepo tako reci sve je tu prirodno, osim nacina na koji se izvodi..

----------


## hallo

> Uh 5 puta, drzim fige da ovaj 5 bude zlatni... Mi smo za sada 2 puta samo na pregledu mm bio.. Mislim da ce oni nas ostaviti da jos neko vrijeme pokusavamo prirodno jer naglo mu se popravi spermiogram, a cak sumljamo da je tu azoo, mogla izazvati bakterija e.colli..., Sad je na antibioticima, vidjet cemo sta cemo i kako cemo.. 2.12 smo naruceni gore, mene opet mjesecnica zeza tako da neznam sta cu vise.. Trebala sam taman sad sa njim i ja ici na pregled.. Oprosti na pitanje, koliko ti je taj postupak bolan i dali dobivas sto da ti ublazi, smanji bol ili mozda lokalnu anasteziju??


Nema anestezije draga,,mene strašno punkcija boli al neke žene uopće ne,dobiješ žicu u guzu i ruku da se opustis i da manje boli,meni uopće ne djeluje!ne želim te plasiti prođe brzo i zaboravis..ja se isto nadam da će mi ovaj put bit dobitan..opusti se i ne razmisljaj dok ne dodes gore,nervoza ti može poremetit sve.

----------


## hedoniza

> meni to uopce nije smijesno! zbog takvih i sl. stavova mi se crkva lagano popela na živac (blago rečeno)! čula sam i priču gdje i djeci na vjeronauku pričaju negativno o "umjetnoj oplodnji"! mislim....misa, vjeronauk - zar je tamo mjesto uopce spominjati MPO bez obzira na to što imaju stav kakav imaju?!! kao i politiku!!! ma fuj!!! jaki su nam vjernici i nauk vjere - sve pršti od kršćanskih vrijednosti  sramota!!! (i da se razumijemo - nemam problema s Bogom, samo s Crkvom)
> 
> (ispričavam se na offu)


u potpunosti se slazem, jel vi znate da se crkva protivi mpo, i da su jedan par koje znam odbili rad mpo vjencati u crkvi, ruku na srce, i oni su ljudi od krvi i mena, a tko su oni da se usuduju tako odnositi prema tome tako..

----------


## hedoniza

> Nema anestezije draga,,mene strašno punkcija boli al neke žene uopće ne,dobiješ žicu u guzu i ruku da se opustis i da manje boli,meni uopće ne djeluje!ne želim te plasiti prođe brzo i zaboravis..ja se isto nadam da će mi ovaj put bit dobitan..opusti se i ne razmisljaj dok ne dodes gore,nervoza ti može poremetit sve.


Uh majko moja... svaka ti cast draga moja 5 puta.. Ti si zena zmaj..  Znas ja sam nova u ovome pa me strasno zanima kako to sve ide... Dobro si rekla to je sve individualno sta se tice boli.. Vidim da si i ti iz dalmacije ko i ja.. Samo cula sam da ti 3 puta je besplatno u bolnici i da ostale placas, tako sam cula..

----------


## geceta

Na VV ce ti sve objasnit kad dodes,6 puta pokriva osnovno zdravstveno osiguranje.

----------


## Šiškica

6 postupaka pokriva HZZO , ne tri..   

 netko je stavio gore link na stranicu potpomugnuta oplodnja( a neke cure ga imaju u potpisu) pa bi bilo super da se nove cure informiraju a ne da se neke teme tj. osnovna pitanja i odgovori o MPO ponavljaju..

Muževi ne mogu na punkciju i transfer..barem ne u državnim klinikama ( pokušavam si zamisliti tu scenu u glavi  :Laughing: i umirem od smijeha..doktora A. ili doktoricu i njihove face  :Laughing:  i muževe kako padaju ko muhe kad vide one ogromne igle za punkciju )

I ima nas ovdje hrapa koje smo hrpu puta bile na punkciji i sve smo borci i zmajevi ( ne samo neki).. :Grin:  :Yes:

----------


## hallo

> Uh majko moja... svaka ti cast draga moja 5 puta.. Ti si zena zmaj..  Znas ja sam nova u ovome pa me strasno zanima kako to sve ide... Dobro si rekla to je sve individualno sta se tice boli.. Vidim da si i ti iz dalmacije ko i ja.. Samo cula sam da ti 3 puta je besplatno u bolnici i da ostale placas, tako sam cula..


Prije je bilo 3 puta sada je 6 puta besplatno,pitaj šta te god zanima.meni je isto ovaj forum dosta pomogao..ja sam prvi put išla u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije i taj se put ne konta..ja još dva puta imam besplatno ako ovaj ne uspije,nemoj misliti da sam pesimist,al ne nadam se previše.sve do jučer su me cice bolile za poludit,stomak onako neka čudna probadanja i sve stalo odjednom pa sam već pomalo tužna..

----------


## kitty

> netko je stavio gore link na stranicu potpomugnuta oplodnja( a neke cure ga imaju u potpisu) pa bi bilo super da se nove cure informiraju a ne da se neke teme tj. osnovna pitanja i odgovori o MPO ponavljaju..


evo ovdje link još jednom: potpomognutaoplodnja.info




> Muževi ne mogu na punkciju i transfer..barem ne u državnim klinikama ( pokušavam si zamisliti tu scenu u glavi i umirem od smijeha..doktora A. ili doktoricu i njihove face  i muževe kako padaju ko muhe kad vide one ogromne igle za punkciju )


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  moj bi 100% u nesvijest pao, njemu je bilo muka već kad je vidio onu iglu za navlačenje Gonala  :Grin:

----------


## Šiškica

Igla je mrak, onak malo deblja i koso odrezana.. :Grin:  
Moj tata je skoro pao u nesvijest kad sam mu pokazala  ampule Menopura, tekućine za mješanje, igle, šprice i kako ja to lijepo sve smiksam i piknem se sama  :Laughing: ( iza toga mi je toplo preporučio da odustanem od bebe  :Rolling Eyes: , a ja ga zeznula i ostala T)

MM se ne boji igala i sve je čekao da mu prepustim posao miksanja i pikanja al nisam dala  :Grin: .. to je moj posao ..

----------


## kitty

hehe, ja sam isto sve sama pikala, mm je prvi dan pobjegao glavom bez obzira (iako on to negira - navodno je taman mislio doći na mjesto zbivanja a ja se piknula prije nego što je on uspio) a kasnije je malo virkao iz prikrajka  :Grin:

----------


## hedoniza

> 6 postupaka pokriva HZZO , ne tri..   
> 
>  netko je stavio gore link na stranicu potpomugnuta oplodnja( a neke cure ga imaju u potpisu) pa bi bilo super da se nove cure informiraju a ne da se neke teme tj. osnovna pitanja i odgovori o MPO ponavljaju..
> 
> Muževi ne mogu na punkciju i transfer..barem ne u državnim klinikama ( pokušavam si zamisliti tu scenu u glavi i umirem od smijeha..doktora A. ili doktoricu i njihove face  i muževe kako padaju ko muhe kad vide one ogromne igle za punkciju )
> 
> I ima nas ovdje hrapa koje smo hrpu puta bile na punkciji i sve smo borci i zmajevi ( ne samo neki)..


Oprosti nisam htjela nikoga uvrijedit, ali ovdje jedini ko mi je kad sam postavila post i pitanje odgovorila je hallo, i tu mi je da mi dgovara.. Cuj mozemo svako od nas milion puta procitati i ovo i ono od mpo, ali osobna iskustva su osobna iskustva..

----------


## hedoniza

> Prije je bilo 3 puta sada je 6 puta besplatno,pitaj šta te god zanima.meni je isto ovaj forum dosta pomogao..ja sam prvi put išla u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije i taj se put ne konta..ja još dva puta imam besplatno ako ovaj ne uspije,nemoj misliti da sam pesimist,al ne nadam se previše.sve do jučer su me cice bolile za poludit,stomak onako neka čudna probadanja i sve stalo odjednom pa sam već pomalo tužna..


Meni isto ovih dana, ali ne dolazi.. Hvala ti jos jedamput sta si tu sta mi odgovaras, jer nitko ti nemoze to bolje reci osim onih sta su to prosle.. Znaci 6 puta je to je super.. Mislim kad budem dosla na to da cu se samo srusit u nesvjest i onda neka radu sta hoce hahaha... Totalno sam ne informirana o svemu joj srama..

----------


## hedoniza

> Prije je bilo 3 puta sada je 6 puta besplatno,pitaj šta te god zanima.meni je isto ovaj forum dosta pomogao..ja sam prvi put išla u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije i taj se put ne konta..ja još dva puta imam besplatno ako ovaj ne uspije,nemoj misliti da sam pesimist,al ne nadam se previše.sve do jučer su me cice bolile za poludit,stomak onako neka čudna probadanja i sve stalo odjednom pa sam već pomalo tužna..


Meni isto ovih dana, ali ne dolazi.. Hvala ti jos jedamput sta si tu sta mi odgovaras, jer nitko ti nemoze to bolje reci osim onih sta su to prosle.. Znaci 6 puta je to je super.. Mislim kad budem dosla na to da cu se samo srusit u nesvjest i onda neka radu sta hoce hahaha... Totalno sam ne informirana o svemu joj srama..

----------


## hallo

> Meni isto ovih dana, ali ne dolazi.. Hvala ti jos jedamput sta si tu sta mi  odgovaras, jer nitko ti nemoze to bolje reci osim onih sta su to prosle.. Znaci 6 puta je to je super.. Mislim kad budem dosla na to da cu se samo srusit u nesvjest i onda neka radu sta hoce hahaha... Totalno sam ne informirana o svemu joj srama..


 nije to sramota ja sam prvi puta mislila kad sam došla do transvera da je to to trudna i gotovo,kad ono ćorak..treba dosta strpljenja..bit će to sve dobro :Wink:

----------


## hedoniza

> nije to sramota ja sam prvi puta mislila kad sam došla do transvera da je to to trudna i gotovo,kad ono ćorak..treba dosta strpljenja..bit će to sve dobro


Hehe, ja mislim da sam svaki misec trudna dok ne dobijem stvari, da ce se dogoditi cudo.. I sad isto tako.. Samo nadam se da ce ovaj zakon o mpo izmjeniti, jer je sramota..

----------


## Ivanicaa

[QUOTE=hallo;2013952]Prije je bilo 3 puta sada je 6 puta besplatno,pitaj šta te god zanima.meni je isto ovaj forum dosta pomogao..ja sam prvi put išla u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije i taj se put ne konta..ja još dva puta imam besplatno ako ovaj ne uspije,nemoj misliti da sam pesimist,al ne nadam se previše.sve do jučer su me cice bolile za poludit,stomak onako neka čudna probadanja i sve stalo odjednom pa sam već pomalo tužna..[/QUOT

Ja skoro od transfera ništa ne osjećam, nadam se da to nije razlog za tugu

----------


## hallo

[QUOTE=Ivanicaa;2014087]


> Prije je bilo 3 puta sada je 6 puta besplatno,pitaj šta te god zanima.meni je isto ovaj forum dosta pomogao..ja sam prvi put išla u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije i taj se put ne konta..ja još dva puta imam besplatno ako ovaj ne uspije,nemoj misliti da sam pesimist,al ne nadam se previše.sve do jučer su me cice bolile za poludit,stomak onako neka čudna probadanja i sve stalo odjednom pa sam već pomalo tužna..[/QUOT
> 
> Ja skoro od transfera ništa ne osjećam, nadam se da to nije razlog za tugu


kad je tebi beta,,ja ću sutra radit test to mi je 12dt

----------


## Ivanicaa

[QUOTE=hallo;2014173]


> kad je tebi beta,,ja ću sutra radit test to mi je 12dt


U petak je bio transfer, beta je 12.12. Poludit ću do onda
Džim fige za veliki plus  :Smile:

----------


## hallo

[QUOTE=Ivanicaa;2014213]


> U petak je bio transfer, beta je 12.12. Poludit ću do onda
> Džim fige za veliki plus


evo mene nestrpljivka sada sam ga napravila i svijetli plus prvi u mom životu,,,sada sam skroz luda,zašto je svijetlo ???sretno i tebi i neka ti brzo prođe  čekanje

----------


## Šiškica

Zato cure čitajte i informirajte se   :Grin: ..  AIH i IVF su svugdje isti, folikuli, jajne stanice, embriotransferi, vašenje bete i sl.. to je opća kultura MPO-a..(nezamislivo nam je da netko krene liječiti neplodnost a  e zna osnove pojmove)  
i druga je stvar pitati jel se dobije anestezija na punkciji  na VV, jel se radi UVZ prilikom embriotrnsfera, za koliko dana se vadi beta ili od koliko do koliko sati  se radi folikulometrija..(ovo su konkretna pitanja i za svaku kliniku su odgovori različiti)

I da nikako ne pišite Umjetna oplodnja jer barem tisuću cura svaki puta se iznova šokira neinformiranošću.. (jer naša djeca nisu umjetna, nego prava)


Nadam se da ste skužili što sam htjela reći..

----------


## Ivanicaa

[QUOTE=hallo;2014278]


> evo mene nestrpljivka sada sam ga napravila i svijetli plus prvi u mom životu,,,sada sam skroz luda,zašto je svijetlo ???sretno i tebi i neka ti brzo prođe  čekanje


Mislim da ni ja nisam ništa bolja što se tiče nestrpljivosti.
Ponovi test sutra ujutro pa ćeš vidjet, nek je svjetli ali je +!

----------


## hallo

[QUOTE=Ivanicaa;2014299]


> Mislim da ni ja nisam ništa bolja što se tiče nestrpljivosti.
> Ponovi test sutra ujutro pa ćeš vidjet, nek je svjetli ali je +!


sutra ću ponoviti ,,,sretno i tebi

----------


## Ivanicaa

[QUOTE=hallo;2014301]


> sutra ću ponoviti ,,,sretno i tebi


Držim ti fige da je ovaj postupak dobitan i obavezno javi rezultat sutra

----------


## Tigrica84

hey cure,Samo da se javim da je sutra vadenje bet,i ja do sad nisam dobila vjesticu(jeee)al to nemora nista znaciti.makar prosle godine sam odmah nakon transfera drugi dan imala malo krvi i dobila dva dana prije bete.sad nista.Neznam koliko je to pozitivno jer imam osjacaj da kad bi prestala koristiti utrice da bi za cas procurila.
Sad neznam sto da mislim

----------


## kitty

> Zato cure čitajte i informirajte se  ..  AIH i IVF su svugdje isti, folikuli, jajne stanice, embriotransferi, vašenje bete i sl.. to je opća kultura MPO-a..(nezamislivo nam je da netko krene liječiti neplodnost a  e zna osnove pojmove)  
> i druga je stvar pitati jel se dobije anestezija na punkciji  na VV, jel se radi UVZ prilikom embriotrnsfera, za koliko dana se vadi beta ili od koliko do koliko sati  se radi folikulometrija..(ovo su konkretna pitanja i za svaku kliniku su odgovori različiti)
> 
> I da nikako ne pišite Umjetna oplodnja jer barem tisuću cura svaki puta se iznova šokira neinformiranošću.. (jer naša djeca nisu umjetna, nego prava)
> 
> 
> Nadam se da ste skužili što sam htjela reći..


ovo moram potpisati! (sorry Šiškice, švercam se  :Embarassed: , ali kad je tako dobro sročeno)

----------


## kitty

Tigrica84, sretno sutra, i nek beta bude troznamenkasta  :Yes: !

----------


## Tigrica84

> Tigrica84, sretno sutra, i nek beta bude troznamenkasta !


hvala ti na dobroj zelji

----------


## hedoniza

[QUOTE=hallo;2014301]


> sutra ću ponoviti ,,,sretno i tebi


Hallo, zelim ti svu srecu da sutra bude jos jednom plus i da je to to.. Vidjeti ces da ce biti... Radujem se u srcu sa tobom..

----------


## hallo

[QUOTE=hedoniza;2014568]


> Hallo, zelim ti svu srecu da sutra bude jos jednom plus i da je to to.. Vidjeti ces da ce biti... Radujem se u srcu sa tobom..


hvala draga ,ja jedva čekam da zaspem i sutra se probudim i vidim ponovo taj plus...pusaaaa

----------


## mirjana s

malo ću se ubaciti 
što se testa tiče ja sam ga pravila 10 dan transvera i bila je svijetla crtica,na 14 dan transvera vadila sam betu,  ß- 1576

----------


## hallo

> malo ću se ubaciti  
> što se testa tiče ja sam ga pravila 10 dan transvera i bila je svijetla crtica,na 14 dan transvera vadila sam betu,  ß- 1576


o kad bi i meni bilo tako vristala bi od sreće

----------


## Tigrica84

takoder i meni.Ja sutra vadim betu i drzite fige.Jedino sto ja nisam radila test jer me jednostvno bilo strah velikog  -.Tako da sutra cu napokon znati.Biti ili ne biti.

----------


## hedoniza

Cure moje drzite mi se bice beta... sad sam sva uzbudena, bit cu bas sretna...

----------


## hallo

Tigrice sretno držim fige                     Hedoniza hvala ti velika. Pusa

----------


## hallo

[QUOTE=hallo;2014622]


> hvala draga ,ja jedva čekam da zaspem i sutra se  probudim i vidim ponovo taj plus...pusaaaa


 evo još jedan test napravljen malo bolje vidljiv plus,,ne znam kakva će biti beta al ja pucam od sreće,želim i tebi i svima sreću kakvu ja sada osjećam

----------


## Šiškica

hallo čestitam na plusiću...

i moj je bio slabi a sutra ujutro beta bila 442   :Yes:

----------


## geceta

Čestitam, Hallo  :Smile:  Ja sam sutra na punkciji, malo me već sad pere nervoza a jos sam si i zivac digla citajuci onaj debilni clanak na net.hr. Vrlo smo optimisticni glede svega a toga se i bojim, da ne bude poslije toga jedno veliko razocaranje  :Sad:

----------


## kitty

hallo, bravo za plusić i nek beta bude troznamenkasta!
geceta, sretno na punkciji, neka bude bezbolna i sa što više dobrih stanica!

ja uskoro krećem po smrznute js, čekam M koja bi trebala doći za 2-3 dana, nisam baš oduševljena ali opet - nikad se ne zna  :Rolling Eyes: ...

----------


## eva133

*Geceta* sretno sutra.

----------


## hallo

Hvala ženske moje beta  mi je tek u ponedjeljak..sretno svima..pusa

----------


## king

prijavljujem betu,14 dt...*3175*
svim čekalicama puno sreće :Very Happy:

----------


## Incika

huraaa!!!! Čestitam king...... :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

joj hvala vam, curke, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## hedoniza

[QUOTE=hallo;2014864]


> evo još jedan test napravljen malo bolje vidljiv plus,,ne znam kakva će biti beta al ja pucam od sreće,želim i tebi i svima sreću kakvu ja sada osjećam


Draga moja oko srca mi je jako toplo sto si mi priopcila ovak radosnu vijest, bas sam sretna.. Evo tebi i tvojoj srecici maloj zelim da sve protekne u redu... Vidis da me osjecaj nisu varali kad sam ti rekla da ce jedna zlatna mala ribica uspjeti.. pussssaaaa velika i to 2 puta...

----------


## hedoniza

> prijavljujem betu,14 dt...*3175*
> svim čekalicama puno sreće


Čestitam, ti od <3

----------


## Tigrica84

> prijavljujem betu,14 dt...*3175*
> svim čekalicama puno sreće


 bravo.

----------


## Šiškica

> prijavljujem betu,14 dt...*3175*
> svim čekalicama puno sreće


Odlična beta  :Yes:  čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tigrica84

evo da se i ja javim.Beta mi je 410 neznam koliko je to dobro al doktor mi je cestitao pa valjda onda misli da je ok.U cetvrtak ponovo.Nadam se da ce to biti jos jedna potvrda.

----------


## geceta

Cestitke i tebi i king  :Smile:

----------


## laky

> evo da se i ja javim.Beta mi je 410 neznam koliko je to dobro al doktor mi je cestitao pa valjda onda misli da je ok.U cetvrtak ponovo.Nadam se da ce to biti jos jedna potvrda.


čestitam odlične vijesti sa VV

----------


## hallo

Čestitam tigrice,king također!ja poslje dva pozitivna testa ugledala smeckasto na papiru..zvala sam doktora pa ću sutra radit betu..držite fige..to me smeđe sada zbunilo. Jedinica srce si hvala ti puno,drži fige da mi sutra beta bude velikaaaa

----------


## hallo

> Čestitam tigrice,king također!ja poslje dva  pozitivna testa ugledala smeckasto na papiru..zvala sam doktora pa ću sutra radit betu..držite fige..to me smeđe sada zbunilo. Jedinica srce si hvala ti puno,drži fige da mi sutra beta bude velikaaaa


 pišem s mob.pa mi se pobrka.umjesto jedinica htjela sam napisati hedoniza  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

bravo Tigrica84, to je odlična beta, čestitam!
hallo, nek te beta sutra razveseli!

wow, koliko trudnica na ovom našem pdf-u, nadam se da ću nam i ja uskoro podići prosjek sa sekundarnim  :Wink:

----------


## Alcantra

Čestitke curama na novim plusićima i betama, i nadam se pozitivnom nastavku niza

----------


## eva133

Tigrice čestitam.
Koliko embrija si imala vraćeno?

----------


## Mury

Ajme cure, koje dobre vijesti na ovoj temi  :Very Happy:  Čestitam trudnicama od srca!!! Sve mi se čini da ću se i ja pridružiti ovoj temi opet  :Smile: . Molim vas info na koji br. tel. zovem sestre da se naručim za konzultacije, jel još uvijek 2353893 od 13-14? Ianče sam ja stari pacijent VV, ali bila kod dr. L, pa bih se opet vratila na stari dobri VV..

----------


## eva133

broj je 23 53 907.
Mislim da je još uvijek od 13-14, ali imam informaciju da su cure zvale i ranije pa su dobile.

----------


## kitty

Mury, broj telefona za dr A je 01 23 53 907.

----------


## hedoniza

> Čestitam tigrice,king također!ja poslje dva pozitivna testa ugledala smeckasto na papiru..zvala sam doktora pa ću sutra radit betu..držite fige..to me smeđe sada zbunilo. Jedinica srce si hvala ti puno,drži fige da mi sutra beta bude velikaaaa


Naravno hallo, da cu drzat ti figa i ja sam sigurna da je to to, a smeckasto ti ne mora znacit stvari nego ti se odraziti kao imlatacija, koja moze varirati u bojama.. vidjeti ces imam bas poseban osjecaj za tebe..

----------


## Richy

Mury..broj sestara je onaj kako je napisala eva133, 2353-907 ( za dr. Alebića ),i ono što mog upotvrditi da više ne vrijede ona pravila da se naručuje između 13 - 15 h..ja već u nekoliko navrata zovem oko 9.30-10.00, kako kada i bez problema se naručim...tako da slobodno zovi, neovisno o vremenu!!

----------


## geceta

Ne morate zvati od 13-14,moze se od 7-15,16.ono je bilo prije

----------


## Tigrica84

> Tigrice čestitam.
> Koliko embrija si imala vraćeno?


imal sam 2vracena al mislim da je to beta za jedan plod.i to mi je dosta samo da bude sve ok

----------


## Tigrica84

> Čestitam tigrice,king također!ja poslje dva pozitivna testa ugledala smeckasto na papiru..zvala sam doktora pa ću sutra radit betu..držite fige..to me smeđe sada zbunilo. Jedinica srce si hvala ti puno,drži fige da mi sutra beta bude velikaaaa


ma vjerujem da to nije nista ako si imala ikakve sjene na testu to je super znak.Bar ja tako mislim

----------


## Tigrica84

cure hvala vam na dobrim zeljama.nadam se da cete nam se i vi ubrzo pridruzit

----------


## king

hallo...za sutrašnju betu!!!
tigrica beta ti je idealna.uživaj i veseli se. :Laughing:

----------


## Tigrica84

hvala ti kingica.Pazi da vas nebi bilo najednom 5.Bila bi bas sretna zog tebe.

----------


## sanda1977

:Very Happy:  svima čestitam na betama! stalno vas pratim i sve sam sigurnuija da sam za VV!
inaće sam  još uvijek na KBOsijek, i nikako da uđem u postupak...a lijekovi kupe prašinu kod kuće....
piojavljuje mi se cista na desnom jajniku stalno...pukne,pa se opet pojavi...nema rješenja moj dr za mene,čak me htio staviti na privremenu menopauzu 3 mj,ma ja sam to naravno odbila...
problrm su mi jajpvodi...desni nemam,a lijevi okluzija...bila na LPSC i HSG- potvrđeno...
e sada 6.12. idem ponovo,pa možda napokon uđem u postupak

----------


## Mury

Cure , hvala vam na informacijama, nadam se da vam se uskoro pridružujem  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Mene zanima da li netko ima slično iskustvo. Naime....ovaj mjesec sam imala neuspjeli AIH (2.po redu), kada sam zvala svoju MPO doktoricu za dogovor dalje, rekla mi je da dodjem u 1. mj na dogovor za IVF. E sad, ono sto me zbunilo, rekla mi je ovaj mjesec kad procurim (a procurila sam 29.11) 3DC počnem pit yasmin tablete i pijem ih do 15.1. (da mi zadnja tableta bude 15.1.).
Nije li to malo dugo?
Naglasila mi je da mi je to više od jedne kutije....
Ali opet nekako me to zbunilo....Znači slijedeća menga ce mi se pomac za nekih 15-20 dana.....jer cu onda slijedecu mengu dobit kad prestanem pit yasmin, dakle iza 15.1. (ZM 29.11).
Ima li netko savjet ili slično iskustvo?
Po meni bi bilo bolje da sad ovaj ciklus probam raditi na bebi, a na iducem, dakle onom u 12 mj krenem s yasminom. Ali strah me da to nece biti dovoljno...sta ako dodjem kod nje i ona mi kaze da mi se jajnici nisu dovoljno "smirili", jer kazu da se yasmin i uzima prije postupka da se "smire" jajnici.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ajme cure, koje dobre vijesti na ovoj temi  Čestitam trudnicama od srca!!! Sve mi se čini da ću se i ja pridružiti ovoj temi opet . Molim vas info na koji br. tel. zovem sestre da se naručim za konzultacije, jel još uvijek 2353893 od 13-14? Ianče sam ja stari pacijent VV, ali bila kod dr. L, pa bih se opet vratila na stari dobri VV..


joj  mury   bas sam sretna sto se ne predajes  ,  samo naprijed  curo  :Heart:

----------


## hope31

Evo samo da javim za one koji možda ne znaju, danas sam zvala VV i dr.Jukić počinje raditi 09.01.2012.Tako da se nadam da ću uspjet ući u postupak u prvom mjesecu jer trebam dobiti 07 i 08.01.2012.
Čestitam svim curama na lijepim betama i one koje to željno iščekuju, transferi punkcije sretno svima..nadam se da ćete dobiti najljepši mogući poklon pod borom...

----------


## Strašna

Odlična informacija.... a jel meni nitko ne zna dat kakav pametan savjet ili mišljenje?

----------


## Šiškica

Strašna samo ti poslušaj doktoricu i pij kako ti je rekla..  jajnici će ti se lijepo smiriti i krenut ćeš u postupak psihički odmorana ..pripremi dvije kutije jasmina i pusti brigu na veselje , uživaj u blagdanima a u novoj godini u nove pobijede..


Tigrica 84 čestitam i tebi.. prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nataša

cure, jel ko krenuo u postupak s cistom?

----------


## hallo

Evo da vam i ovdje javim beta je 93,98 13dt doktor kaze da je to ok..vidjet će mo kako će se duplati..pusaaaa

----------


## king

hello iskrene čestitke  .... i za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

Šiškica  hvala ti.A da li to znaci da je jedan plod il dva?(vracena 2 embrija)jos nisam dobila mengu.sutra idem vadit krv da vidimo duplanje.Meni se cini beta premala za 2 tako da vjerujem da cu uskoro procuriti(nadam se malo) ili ....?
Nadam se da nisam zbunila s pitanjem?! :Laughing:

----------


## Šiškica

Tigrica ne nepotrebno brinuti.. :Smile: 
beta ti je super... 
Vrlo vjerojatno se  je jedna bebica primila (ova druga je vjerojatno odmah stala u razvoju još dok je bila u fazi par stanica i nećeš krvariti bez brige..)
meni je 15 dan nakon transfera dva dvodnevna embrija beta bila 442, tri dana kasnije je bila 1639..
Od početka je jedna curka.. (u 8 tt je dr. našao veliki hematom ,al unatoč njegovoj veličini opet nisam krivarila - malo sam fenomen.. povukao se kroz koja tri tjedna strogog mirovanja :Grin: )

----------


## geceta

Mi odbrojavamo do petka i molimo da se od nasih 10js oplode krasne 2 a onda cemo dalje molit da se lijepo prime :Smile:  onima kojima nisam jos do sad cestitam!!

----------


## Mury

Cure, još jedno pitanje. Jel na VV zamrzavaju j.s.?

----------


## Tigrica84

šiškica hvala puno na savjetu.samonake sve bude ok. :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

> Cure, još jedno pitanje. Jel na VV zamrzavaju j.s.?


Da  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> Da


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> joj  mury   bas sam sretna sto se ne predajes  ,  samo naprijed  curo


 :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> cure, jel ko krenuo u postupak s cistom?


e to i mene zanima....i ja imam problem s time i uvijek me odbije dr...

----------


## jo1974

> e to i mene zanima....i ja imam problem s time i uvijek me odbije dr...


meni dva puta za redom odgođen postipak zbog ciste,samo što kod mene je vodena i veličine je 17,7mm,što nije nešto strašno,ali na moj upit zašto bolje ne iči u postupak zbog ciste je da cista može pojesti stimulaciju i može postupak propasti jer neče se dobiti j.stanice,naravno svi smo mi drugačiji i drugačije reagiramo.prošle godine sam isto imala manju cistu,ispočetka se je mislilo da je folikul a na kraju se ispostavilo da je cista postupak mi je bio upitan jer folikuli su sporo rasli,na kraju smo uspjeli doči di transfera i završiti sa biokemijskom.

----------


## uplašena

Imam pitanje za cure koje su nedavno bile na punkciji/transferu na VV - vrijedi li jos uvijek da se maximalno mogu oploditi 3 jajne stanice i u slucaju da 3 budu oplođene da li se obavezno sve tri vracaju tijekom transfera?

----------


## hallo

> Imam pitanje za cure koje su nedavno bile na punkciji/transferu na VV - vrijedi li jos uvijek da se maximalno mogu oploditi 3 jajne stanice i u slucaju da 3 budu oplođene da li se obavezno sve tri vracaju tijekom transfera?


 meni su 3 oplođene i 3 vraćene

----------


## ValaMala

Možeš oploditi tri i kasnije se dogovoriti s dr. koliko želiš da ti vrate

----------


## kitty

> Možeš oploditi tri i kasnije se dogovoriti s dr. koliko želiš da ti vrate


ne može se kasnije dogovarati sa dr-om, nakon punkcije se potpisuje izjava koliko stanica želiš da ti oplode. sve što se oplodi vraća se.

----------


## Tigrica84

mi smo se bilo dogovorili za 3 al samo su 2 vracena jer ovaj treci nije bio najbolji pa se nije isplatilo stavljati i taj treci.Ma bite mi dosta i jedan samo nek bude sve u redu :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

> ne može se kasnije dogovarati sa dr-om, nakon punkcije se potpisuje izjava koliko stanica želiš da ti oplode. sve što se oplodi vraća se.


Nitko te ne može prisiliti nakon punkcije i oplodnje da primiš u sebe išta. Već je bilo tu puno rasprava baš o tome, kao i navoda iz zakona. Nakon što oplode tri stanice, ti se i dalje imaš pravo predomisliti, uzeti 1, 2  ili sve 3.

----------


## uplašena

> Nitko te ne može prisiliti nakon punkcije i oplodnje da primiš u sebe išta. Već je bilo tu puno rasprava baš o tome, kao i navoda iz zakona. Nakon što oplode tri stanice, ti se i dalje imaš pravo predomisliti, uzeti 1, 2  ili sve 3.


Upravo zbog  toga  sto smo culi sve kombinacije, i da moras vratiti sve sto se oplodi, sam sada u nedoumici..
Priznajem da sam vec zaboravila onaj dio pravnog savjetovanja kada je o tome bilo riječi (ili mi mozda u tom trenutku je to bilo toliko daleko da i nisam slusala kako treba).
Znam da je vracanje embrija individualna odluka iza koje  trebas stajati, no ipak se  bojim rizika viseplodne trudnoce, jer nam je ovo tek prvi postupak.

Da li nakon punkcije, a prije transfera imas priliku razgovarati sa doktorom i savjetovati se da mozes lakse donijeti odluku?

----------


## ValaMala

Na žalost puno toga ovisi o tome kako se pacjentica postavi. I mi smo uvijek bili protiv vraćanja više  od 2 embrija, no išli smo  na oplodnju sva tri. Čak me je u zadnjem  postupku na VV dr. pozvao k sebi prije  transfera i razgovarali smo o tome. Uglavnom stoji da si ti ta koja se imaš pravo odlučiti i predomisliti i poslije punkcije, a po meni, nitko nebi trebao donositi odluku da se oplode manje od te tri dozvoljene stanice. Kasnije  ako su sve tri odlične ili ako jednostavno ne želiš, to kažeš  dr. na transferu i to je to.

----------


## uplašena

> Na žalost puno toga ovisi o tome kako se pacjentica postavi. I mi smo uvijek bili protiv vraćanja više  od 2 embrija, no išli smo  na oplodnju sva tri. Čak me je u zadnjem  postupku na VV dr. pozvao k sebi prije  transfera i razgovarali smo o tome. Uglavnom stoji da si ti ta koja se imaš pravo odlučiti i predomisliti i poslije punkcije, a po meni, nitko nebi trebao donositi odluku da se oplode manje od te tri dozvoljene stanice. Kasnije  ako su sve tri odlične ili ako jednostavno ne želiš, to kažeš  dr. na transferu i to je to.


Hvala ti. I mi smo naravno za oplodnju sve tri... A bitno mi je da nakon punkcije imam priliku prodiskutrati njihovu kvalitetu (naravno ako se oplode) i savjetovati se sa doktorom i da ne moram nesto raditi na slijepo -tipa 3 se oplode i sva tri moram vratiti, pa sto bude, bude.

----------


## Šiškica

Čim je ovaj zakon stupio na snagu MM i ja smo se pozabavili i pitanjem dati 2 ili 3 js dati u oplodnju.. Rasprava je trajala danima i unatoč riziku da nemamo uopće ET odlučili smo se da ćemo uvjek pristati dati 2 js u oplodnju..
(Jedna cura iz Osijeka je rodila svoje tri curice u nekom 25 TT i sve tri su umrle u kojih 8 dana, ta priča me je totalno uplašila i rekli smo sami sebi da nećemo našu djecu dovesti u svijesnu opasnost)
U tri postupka u kojim je bilo js za oplodnju ( 4 js, 9 js, 4js)- naravno samo po 2 su išle u oplodnju   , dobili smo prvi puta samo 1 embrij, drugi i treći puta po 2 embrija i  evo od toga trećeg ET se primila naša curka..
POnavljam mi smo svijesno prihvatili rizik da se možda ni jedna js ne oplodi jer se panično bojimo višeplodne trudnoće, točnije trojčeka.. Mislim da morate uzeti u obzir i kakve si fizičke građe  i jel imaš doma uvjete za trojčeke tj. jel imaš koga da ti pomogne..
I dr. A mi je isto preporučio oplodnju 2 js , osim zadnji dobitni put kad me malo gledao u čudu al ja se nisam dala, jer ipak smo MM i ja imali dogovor i mi biramo..

I još moram reći da su se kojim čudom embriji podjelili u jednojajčane blizance  kod oplodnje naravno da bi ih sve uzela  nazad  bilo ih troje ili četvero ..(al to sam ja ) jer mi je moralno nedopustivo ih baciti.. 
Zamrznuti da, al nikako baciti (onda bi sve rizike prihvatila i rodila koliko god da dječice bilo)

----------


## kitty

> Nitko te ne može prisiliti nakon punkcije i oplodnje da primiš u sebe išta. Već je bilo tu puno rasprava baš o tome, kao i navoda iz zakona. Nakon što oplode tri stanice, ti se i dalje imaš pravo predomisliti, uzeti 1, 2  ili sve 3.


očito ovisi o tome kako tko tumači zakon kao i da li želi ili ne želi (tj. može ili ne može) koristiti "rupe" u njemu. ne funkcionira na svim klinikama isto.
ja sam isto mislila da nakon oplodnje možeš odlučiti koliko embrija želiš vratiti ali očito nije tako. odmah nakon punkcije sam dobila papir na kojem sam potpisala da želim oplodnju 2 js i da se sve što se oplodi vraća. pričala sam s dr A o tome, on nikako nije bio za oplodnju 3 stanice jer bi ih onda sve morali vratiti.

----------


## iva.gita

Čestitam svima na pozitivnim rezultatima, nadam se da će i kod mene biti tako, beta je 14.12.

----------


## hedoniza

> meni su 3 oplođene i 3 vraćene


cestitam ti od srca draga hallo, jako sam presretna,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hallo

> cestitam ti od srca draga hallo, jako sam presretna,


 hvala ti draga ja još strahujem al valjda će bit sve dobro,,,pusa velika

----------


## geceta

Ne zelim sad sve ovo gore kopirati.Mi smo prosli tj bili na pravnom savjetovanju a ja jucer na punkciji.Receno nam je ako se radi s odredenim brojem stanica (dakle bilo 1,2 ili 3),tada se isti taj broj,ako je doslo do spajanja stanica naravno,vraca u tijelo.Tako su govorile pravnice a isto tako je jucer i ponovio doktor te sam potpisala to i na papiru.

----------


## geceta

ima li tko broj laboratorija? tek sam sad saznala da ih se moze nazvati i pitati ima li sto oplodenog

----------


## eva133

Meni su rekli da je bolje ne zvati jer se onda otvaraju inkubatori, a to nije dobro.

----------


## geceta

aha, okej  :Smile:  onda bolje ne, hvala  :Smile:  strpit cu se do sutra, valjda

----------


## eva133

Strpi se bolje do sutra. Svejedno moraš ići gore. 
Koliko si imala js i koliko će ti oploditi? Sretno.

----------


## geceta

10 js, 2 za oplodnju. I ja mislim da je bolje da pricekamo, bzvz nas je sad frendica scimala da se moze zvati, bolje da to nisam znala.

----------


## eva133

Može se nazvati, ali ona starija biologica mi je rekla da bolje ne. Ja sam prije zvala dr.Kniewalda, ali sad više nemam njegov broj. Samo sam tad jednom nazvala i više nisam. Šta ću se živcirati prije reda.
Sretno sutra.

----------


## geceta

hvala ti  :Kiss:  samo se nadam da ce nas prozvati a onda cemo brinuti dalje, korak po korak  :Smile:  i ti si sutra gore na beti ili?

----------


## eva133

Ne, nisam iz Zg pa mi se ne isplati ići gore samo radi bete. Ja ću sutra nazvati dr.

----------


## kiša

> I dr. A mi je isto preporučio oplodnju 2 js , osim zadnji dobitni put kad me malo gledao u čudu al ja se nisam dala, jer ipak smo MM i ja imali dogovor i mi biramo..
> 
> I još moram reći da su se kojim čudom embriji podjelili u jednojajčane blizance  kod oplodnje naravno da bi ih sve uzela  nazad  bilo ih troje ili četvero ..(al to sam ja ) jer mi je moralno nedopustivo ih baciti.. 
> Zamrznuti da, al nikako baciti (onda bi sve rizike prihvatila i rodila koliko god da dječice bilo)


i ja sam ovakvog mišljenja, znači nisam za bacanje, e sad mene zanima kad se počne raditi po novom zakonu, znači zamrzavati, da li je moguće da pacijentica odredi koliko će se js oploditi, jer opet ne bih da mi ih sve oplođuju zato što ih svaki put imam puno po 15 čak i više, pa da ne bi došla u situaciju da ne uspijem iskoristiti sve zamrznute, i na kraju ih baciti, što nikako ne bih mogla,
please help

svim trudnicama čestitke od srca, baš mi je drago što vas toliko ima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

vala mala, ti si već prošla polovicu, jel tako, čestitam draga

----------


## geceta

Jos jedno pitanje,jucer nisam bila svoja gore,na dan transfera utrogestan isto vaginalno jel?hvala!

----------


## eva133

geceta utrogestan ide vaginalno. Malo se ranije probudiš i staviš.

----------


## geceta

Hvala,draga :Smile:  bilo mi je zlo pa pola nisam cula opce

----------


## reny123

> i ja sam ovakvog mišljenja, znači nisam za bacanje, e sad mene zanima kad se počne raditi po novom zakonu, znači zamrzavati, da li je moguće da pacijentica odredi koliko će se js oploditi, jer opet ne bih da mi ih sve oplođuju zato što ih svaki put imam puno po 15 čak i više, pa da ne bi došla u situaciju da ne uspijem iskoristiti sve zamrznute, i na kraju ih baciti, što nikako ne bih mogla,


Kiša, na koji novi zakon misliš? Onaj Kukuriku koalicije koji tek treba biti donešen ( a prije toga trebaju pobijediti na izborima, konstituirati Sabor, staviti zakon na dnevni red, imati većinu za izglasavanje, čekati 8 dana od objave u NN da stupi na snagu,pa još neko vrijeme dok klinike i pacijenti razriješe nedoumice u primjeni) ili na ove Milinovićeve dopune za koje nitko ne zna na koga se i kako primjenjuju, pa svi čekaju izbore.

----------


## Tigrica84

curke sam da prijavim drugu betu koja iznosi 1303(prekjucer je bila 410)Tako sam sretna.
Svim drugim trudilicam drzim fige i zelim puno srece, da dobijete najljepsi Bozicni poklon.

----------


## eva133

Tigrice bravo.

----------


## king

i ja prijavljujem drugu betu  6 967.
svima čekalicama puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Cestitam,Tigrice :Kiss:  i King na super beti :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Tigrice i King bravo....... :Smile: 
Pomalo vam zavidim...  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*King* bravo!!!!!

----------


## kiša

tigrice  i king čestitam, uživajte  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


uh koliko lijepih beta

----------


## hope31

> Mene zanima da li netko ima slično iskustvo. Naime....ovaj mjesec sam imala neuspjeli AIH (2.po redu), kada sam zvala svoju MPO doktoricu za dogovor dalje, rekla mi je da dodjem u 1. mj na dogovor za IVF. E sad, ono sto me zbunilo, rekla mi je ovaj mjesec kad procurim (a procurila sam 29.11) 3DC počnem pit yasmin tablete i pijem ih do 15.1. (da mi zadnja tableta bude 15.1.).
> Nije li to malo dugo?
> Naglasila mi je da mi je to više od jedne kutije....
> Ali opet nekako me to zbunilo....Znači slijedeća menga ce mi se pomac za nekih 15-20 dana.....jer cu onda slijedecu mengu dobit kad prestanem pit yasmin, dakle iza 15.1. (ZM 29.11).
> Ima li netko savjet ili slično iskustvo?
> Po meni bi bilo bolje da sad ovaj ciklus probam raditi na bebi, a na iducem, dakle onom u 12 mj krenem s yasminom. Ali strah me da to nece biti dovoljno...sta ako dodjem kod nje i ona mi kaze da mi se jajnici nisu dovoljno "smirili", jer kazu da se yasmin i uzima prije postupka da se "smire" jajnici.


Evo draga i ja sam danas zvala meni je dans 17dc i rekla mi je doktorica da slijedeći mjesec znači 12 počnem piti yasmin na 3 dc i pijem ga do 08.01. i onda kada dobijem prvi dan se javim i meni će malo produljiti menstruaciju ali sada su im godišnji pa ćemo popiti par tabletica više....ništa ne brini znaju oni što rade...

----------


## Šiškica

> curke sam da prijavim drugu betu koja iznosi 1303(prekjucer je bila 410)Tako sam sretna.
> Svim drugim trudilicam drzim fige i zelim puno srece, da dobijete najljepsi Bozicni poklon.


Ovo su bliaznčeki   :Heart:  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## hope31

Čestitam svima na prekrasnim betama i da se tako i nastavi :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

kiša ni meni baš nije jasno o kojem novom zakonu ti govoriš, o ovom za teške slučajeve ili?
Mislim da ti možeš izabrati neke lagane stimulacije s klomifenom ako ne želiš da ti se stvaraju viškovi j.s.

----------


## Strašna

> Evo draga i ja sam danas zvala meni je dans 17dc i rekla mi je doktorica da slijedeći mjesec znači 12 počnem piti yasmin na 3 dc i pijem ga do 08.01. i onda kada dobijem prvi dan se javim i meni će malo produljiti menstruaciju ali sada su im godišnji pa ćemo popiti par tabletica više....ništa ne brini znaju oni što rade...


Khm...malo....ali ja cu morat krenut s trecom kutijom yasmina...bez stanke....
ali pomirila sam se s tim i prihvatila to...valjda zna sta radi....

----------


## kiša

> kiša ni meni baš nije jasno o kojem novom zakonu ti govoriš, o ovom za teške slučajeve ili?
> Mislim da ti možeš izabrati neke lagane stimulacije s klomifenom ako ne želiš da ti se stvaraju viškovi j.s.


ma mislila sam na ovu promjenu za teške, što oni uopće smatraju teškim slučajem?
nema veze mene je samo zanimalo da li bi se moglo tražiti od dr. -a pismeno koliko želiš da ti se oplodi js u slučaju da se mogu embriji zamrzavati, samo to.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ne zna se još točno koje dijagnoze ulaze ali mislim da se ne moraš brinuti oko tog, to će vrijediti za najteže dijagnoze (azoo. low respondere?) i to ako tvoj dr. pošalje zahtjev na nac. povjerenstvo za vaš slučaj i oni to odobre, ja sam sad recimo htjela da meni oplode više od 3 j.s. ali naravno da nisu jer nije to samo tako lako, to je cijela procedura

----------


## hope31

> Khm...malo....ali ja cu morat krenut s trecom kutijom yasmina...bez stanke....
> ali pomirila sam se s tim i prihvatila to...valjda zna sta radi....


A znam da je to sad malo neobicno jer im idu godisnji,ali ja se iskreno nadam da to nece nastetiti nama...mislit cemo pozitivno i vjerovat im jer nam nema druge..ne brini...

----------


## hallo

> ma mislila sam na ovu promjenu za teške, što oni uopće smatraju teškim slučajem?
> nema veze mene je samo zanimalo da li bi se moglo tražiti od dr. -a pismeno koliko želiš da ti se oplodi js u slučaju da se mogu embriji zamrzavati, samo to.


teški slučaj smo ja i mm tj,azoo,(da ga ne pikaju svaki put jer kao to nije zdravo)ja sam trebala čekati taj zakon al nisam htjela jer se to nikada ne zna.dakle takvi slučajevi bi imali prednost s tim novim zakonom,,što se tiče js ne znam ja ih nikad do sada nisam zamrzavala

----------


## iva.gita

Čestitam curke!!!

----------


## Tigrica84

> Cestitam,Tigrice i King na super beti


geceta hvala ti

----------


## Tigrica84

> Ovo su bliaznčeki


ti se šališ???!!! :Smile:  :Laughing:

----------


## king

hvla svima :Smile: 



> ti se šališ???!!!

----------


## nonek

> teški slučaj smo ja i mm tj,azoo,(da ga ne pikaju svaki put jer kao to nije zdravo)ja sam trebala čekati taj zakon al nisam htjela jer se to nikada ne zna.dakle takvi slučajevi bi imali prednost s tim novim zakonom,,što se tiče js ne znam ja ih nikad do sada nisam zamrzavala


curke, samo zaboravljate da taj zakon nije izglasan jer je sabor raspušten zbog izbora, a isto tako je to prijedlog zakona od HDZ -a, nakon izbora to će se vjerojatno izmijeniti obzirom na to tko će pobijediti na izborima....
grozno mi je ovdje pisati o politici, ni inače ju ne volim, ali nažalost u njihovim smo rukama...i mm ima azoospermiju a ja mali AMH...

sretno nam svima !!!!

----------


## hedoniza

> hvala ti draga ja još strahujem al valjda će bit sve dobro,,,pusa velika


Ne boj se sve ce biti u redu, kad ponavljas betu?? Drzi mi fige sutra ja idem na vv....

----------


## reny123

Nonek, griješiš. Dopune zakona su već na snazi, no kako su loše pisane, vrlo je nejasno kako i na koga se primjenjuju.

----------


## mare41

> Nonek, griješiš. Dopune zakona su već na snazi, no kako su loše pisane, vrlo je nejasno kako i na koga se primjenjuju.


Evo i link na NN, Izmjene su stupile na snagu 12.11., al niko ih još proveo nije!!!!!!!!! http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s..._124_2475.html
I dalje treba vršiti pritiisak na nove koji dođu od ponedjeljka  da se cijeli zakon promijeni jer su izmjene smiješne.

----------


## nonek

> Evo i link na NN, Izmjene su stupile na snagu 12.11., al niko ih još proveo nije!!!!!!!!! http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s..._124_2475.html
> I dalje treba vršiti pritiisak na nove koji dođu od ponedjeljka  da se cijeli zakon promijeni jer su izmjene smiješne.



no, odlično, a meni rečeno da nije to stupilo na snagu...jupiiii...

----------


## hallo

> Ne boj se sve ce biti u redu, kad ponavljas betu?? Drzi mi fige sutra ja idem na vv....


hej draga nek bude sa srećom,,ja čekam nalaz,jutros sam vadila krv

----------


## hallo

> curke, samo zaboravljate da taj zakon nije izglasan jer je sabor raspušten zbog izbora, a isto tako je to prijedlog zakona od HDZ -a, nakon izbora to će se vjerojatno izmijeniti obzirom na to tko će pobijediti na izborima....
> grozno mi je ovdje pisati o politici, ni inače ju ne volim, ali nažalost u njihovim smo rukama...i mm ima azoospermiju a ja mali AMH...
> 
> sretno nam svima !!!!


 ja znam šta je meni dok.rekao prije 20 dana,,zakon je tu al ga još ne možemo primjeniti,,možda tek poslje nove godine,i pitao me dal će mo čekati il ne,,ja sam rekla NE idem u postupak,,meni je bitan svaki mjesec ,ne želim čekati prenemaganje političara,,moje godine lete!!!!!!!!

----------


## eva133

Evo da i ovdje prijavim svoju današnju betu-1358.

----------


## hope31

eva čestitam tebi i svim ostalim trudnicama, ovaj 11 mjesec je očito bio dobitni :Very Happy:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Svim novim trudnicama čestitke od srca!!!!! Nadam se da ću i ja 12-og nastaviti taj dobar niz i da ću prijavit svoju veeeliku betu.
Eva133, neopisivo mi je drago zbog tebe, čuvaj sebe i svoje mrvice!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Vracena 2 embrija :Smile:  cekamo 18.12. :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*geceta* super, obje se oplodile!!!
Jel doktor radio danas. Ne mogu ga dobiti na tel.

----------


## kitty

eva133, bravo za betu  :Very Happy: ! netko je gore napisao da dr-a nema do ponedjeljka. 
geceta, nek se mrvice čvrsto uhvate!
Ivanicaa, nek ti čekanje brzo prođe i naravno da nas i ti razveseliš s lijepom betom!

ja čekam M koja nikako da dođe... ne znam da li se u sekundarnom isto ide na pregled 3.dc ili to drugačije funkcionira?

----------


## hope31

> eva133, bravo za betu ! netko je gore napisao da dr-a nema do ponedjeljka. 
> geceta, nek se mrvice čvrsto uhvate!
> Ivanicaa, nek ti čekanje brzo prođe i naravno da nas i ti razveseliš s lijepom betom!
> 
> ja čekam M koja nikako da dođe... ne znam da li se u sekundarnom isto ide na pregled 3.dc ili to drugačije funkcionira?


kitty isto se ide na pregled 3dc ja sam u 9 mjesecu išla u sekundarni i išla sam na 3 dc na pregled...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Dra nema do pon,sve je radila dr i bila je super

----------


## Ela28

> Evo da i ovdje prijavim svoju današnju betu-1358.


Čestitam ti i ovdje draga baš mi je drago  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

> Čestitam ti i ovdje draga baš mi je drago


Hvala puno i nadam se da ćeš poslje Nove godine i ti mojim stopama.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Eva* cestitke i od mene ovo je prekrasno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I mirisi mi na blizanceke, nadam se da ce ti trudnoca bit dosadna kao moja  :Klap:

----------


## Tigrica84

> Evo da i ovdje prijavim svoju današnju betu-1358.


jel ti to prva beta?

----------


## Šiškica

eva čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: još jedna prekrasna beta  :Klap: 

VV-u  je baš krenulo  :Klap:

----------


## Tigrica84

šiškica jesi se salila za blizance?

----------


## Strašna

> jel ti to prva beta?


Prva joj je beta....da....

----------


## eva133

Hvala vam svima.

----------


## Šiškica

> šiškica jesi se salila za blizance?


ne   :Smile: .. 

pripremi se i za tu mogućnost  :Cool:

----------


## hedoniza

dobar dan van drage moje, evo mi smo bili u vv, i dali uzorak, sad cekamo da nalazi dodu.. Doslovno ovaj put nije nam bilo nista receno i rekli su da ovisno o nalazu da imamo jos jedan pregled, da ce nas prosljediti na mpo, tako da sam malo ostala bez rijeci...

----------


## Tigrica84

Šiškica-mislila sam da je to nemoguce s obzirom na prvu malu betu.
hahaha

----------


## geceta

Hedoniza,zast si ostala bez rijeci?tek kad ti muz da uzorak,kad tebe pregledaju i kad vam izvade hormone,onda tek mogu odabrati lijecenje i postupak. to traje minimalno 2,3 mjeseca i to ako je transparentan i relativno lagan slucaj

----------


## hedoniza

> Hedoniza,zast si ostala bez rijeci?tek kad ti muz da uzorak,kad tebe pregledaju i kad vam izvade hormone,onda tek mogu odabrati lijecenje i postupak. to traje minimalno 2,3 mjeseca i to ako je transparentan i relativno lagan slucaj


Pa zbog toga sta mi tamo vec smo od 01.09.2011g. Tako je sporo, njemu su izvadili sve sve je u redu osim lekuociti sta su malo povecani i nasli su e.colli u spermiokulturi, spermiogram zadnji je od azoo skocio na 15 miliona.. Kod njega je sve rijeseno a mene tu niko ne spominje kao da ne postojim.. Mogli su meni hormone rijesit i pregled ali sad moram cekat polovicu prvog mjeseca da odem a pregled. Imam osjecaj da ovo jako dugo traje... Osjecam se nekako bezvezno... Bolje receno bezpomocno..

----------


## hallo

> Pa zbog toga sta mi tamo vec smo od  01.09.2011g. Tako je sporo, njemu su izvadili sve sve je u redu osim lekuociti sta su malo povecani i nasli su e.colli u spermiokulturi, spermiogram zadnji je od azoo skocio na 15 miliona.. Kod njega je sve rijeseno a mene tu niko ne spominje kao da ne postojim.. Mogli su meni hormone rijesit i pregled ali sad moram cekat polovicu prvog mjeseca da odem a pregled. Imam osjecaj da ovo jako dugo traje... Osjecam se nekako bezvezno... Bolje receno bezpomocno..


bas se pitam gdje si mi ti ..ja i mm smo prvi put došli na Vv 2005 prvi postupak bio u 10 mj.2008.draga samo strpljenja imaj i nemoj odustati.ne znaci da će tebi tako dugo trajati.stotine nalaza smo uradili.vise se ni ne sjećam svega.

----------


## geceta

Ako cekas za pregled kod doktora,mozda zato dugo cekas.mi smo primljeni 5.9.i eto sad nam je 2dnt.znam,imali smo srece sto je islo tako brzo ali nisam htjela cekati doktora.na kraju sam vise toga obavila kod njega jer jedan drugome uskacu.morale su ti sestre reci kad dolazis na prvi pregled,jedino ako ste bili na centralnom salteru samo za androloga

----------


## hedoniza

> bas se pitam gdje si mi ti ..ja i mm smo prvi put došli na Vv 2005 prvi postupak bio u 10 mj.2008.draga samo strpljenja imaj i nemoj odustati.ne znaci da će tebi tako dugo trajati.stotine nalaza smo uradili.vise se ni ne sjećam svega.


Uh jesi me utjesila hallo.. Inace sta je sa betom? Ili su u pon nalazi?

----------


## hedoniza

> Ako cekas za pregled kod doktora,mozda zato dugo cekas.mi smo primljeni 5.9.i eto sad nam je 2dnt.znam,imali smo srece sto je islo tako brzo ali nisam htjela cekati doktora.na kraju sam vise toga obavila kod njega jer jedan drugome uskacu.morale su ti sestre reci kad dolazis na prvi pregled,jedino ako ste bili na centralnom salteru samo za androloga


Uglavnom rekli su mi da zovem 1 dan mjesecnice, i da cu doc na red za 8 dana, ali sad su oni na godisnjem dok ja dobijem i to ti je to.. Taman sa nesto raspravljam na forumu za privatno pa tamo mi ide brze, vidit cu sa mm

----------


## hallo

I još kad mi je doktor rekao da je ostvarenje moje trudnoć. Dobitak na lotu (m nalazi katastrofa) e onda ja nastupam borba rukama i nogama.kako zašto sto pitanja sam postavljala..svašta pili na biljnoj bazi..ma šta ću ti pričati.punkcijom dobili manje od 200! Zamisli!A tvoj m 15 mil. napokon i loto(samo da zavrsi dobro)

----------


## hallo

> Uh jesi me utjesila hallo.. Inace sta je sa  betom? Ili su u pon nalazi?


draga kažem ti naši su nalazi bili jako loši zato je dugo,ne mora vama biti tako.beta je sa 93 skočila na 329 još će mo vidjeti pon :Wink:  pusa

----------


## hedoniza

> draga kažem ti naši su nalazi bili jako loši zato je dugo,ne mora vama biti tako.beta je sa 93 skočila na 329 još će mo vidjeti pon pusa


Ajme bas mi je drago radi tebe. Super, vidis sad je mene uvatila panika dali ce sa mnom biti sve u redu... Milion pitanja.. Valjda hoce..

----------


## hedoniza

eh zaboravila sam ti reci, evo jedna cura/ zena mi je napilala da su oni isto imali azoo, pa oligo, pa da mu je opet azoo.. Ja se nadam samo da i meni nece biti tako..

----------


## hallo

Ne znam stvarno u nas je tako i ne miče se.on ima stvarno mali broj napisala sam gore al kvalitetni su ..najbitnije da se oplodi :Wink: .bit će to sve dobro.ja sam mislila da neću doći do transvera nikada.svaki put se fino oplodi evo sada se i uhvatili.sve je moguće,budi bez brige.

----------


## hedoniza

hvala ti draga, vjerujem da ce biti sve ok

----------


## anddu

hedoniza, kako si tek na početku svoga MPO puta (a nadam se da ćeš vrlo brzo završiti na trudničkom podforumu) moj ti je prijateljski savjet da se malo skuliraš i naoružaš strpljenjem, jer će ti uvelike trebati. U svim državnim klinikama se  čeka, negdje više, negdje manje, ali se čeka. Pa ako si već toliko nestrpljiva, možda je za vas najbolje rješenje privatna klinika ako ste naravno u mogućnosti. Ako ne moraš se skulirati radi sebe same.

----------


## hedoniza

> hedoniza, kako si tek na početku svoga MPO puta (a nadam se da ćeš vrlo brzo završiti na trudničkom podforumu) moj ti je prijateljski savjet da se malo skuliraš i naoružaš strpljenjem, jer će ti uvelike trebati. U svim državnim klinikama se  čeka, negdje više, negdje manje, ali se čeka. Pa ako si već toliko nestrpljiva, možda je za vas najbolje rješenje privatna klinika ako ste naravno u mogućnosti. Ako ne moraš se skulirati radi sebe same.


Draga anddu u pravu si, samo neznam jel mi to vise od straha nekakvog ili nemam pojma... Ja se jos uvjek nadam cudu da cu ostat trudna prirodno  i to ti je to...

----------


## anddu

Sve se mi potajno nadamo, pa evo i ja s jaaaako lošim MM nalazom, ali... vrijeme ide i nije na našoj strani pa ga treba preduhitriti čim prije

----------


## vrapcic 30

Pozdrav svima. Čitam vas već neko vrijeme i moram priznati da sam naučila i saznala puno korisnih stvari od vas. 
Imala bi jedno pitanje. Suprug i ja smo već imali 4 pokušaja IVf-a.  Sad bi prešli na VV. Što je sve potrebno donjeti na prve konzultacije? (obavili smo "hrpu" pretraga)

----------


## geceta

Pozdrav i dobrodosla!nama su rekli na vv da ako odlucimo mijenjati kliniku,dobivamo svoj karton i nosimo ga kud zelimo.mislim da ti je najbolje nazvati i naruciti se a onda na prvi pregled donijeti sve kronoloski sredeno.

----------


## vrapcic 30

Hvala na odgovoru.
I mislila sam da je tako, ali htjela sam pitati jer možda u međuvremu traže nešto drugo.
Nakon 3 godine  nakupilo se i papira i pretraga. U svakom slučaju naručujemo se i nadam se da budemo u prvom mjesecu dospjeli na konzultacije.
Sretno svima u postupcima, a oni koji čekaju želim im veeliku betu. Sretno :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

*hallo*,  mogu li zamoliti točnosti radi da pišete i govorite transFer a ne transVer... 

Inače čestitam novim trudnicama (mnogo vas je i neka se niz nastavi, ajmo Pirice  :Smile: ) i mnogo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## kitty

cure, ovo će vas sigurno razveseliti - današnje stanje na VV-u: gužva neopisiva, koliko sam skužila 17 transfera i cca 10 punkcija. wow!

ja krenula u pripremu za sekundarni, vidjet ćemo što će biti od toga, ne nadam se baš previše. ali svakako očekujem da mi je ovo zadnji sekundarni u životu i da smrzavanje js uskoro ide u povijest!

----------


## kandela

točnije...danas su bile 4 punkcije i 23 transfera..... jako gužva, ali i dobra uspješnost, meni vratili moje mrve nakon 5 dana i sad cekamo betu  :Smile: .

----------


## Sarah79

Pozdrav curke!!! Pratim forum odavno al sam se tek sada prijavila! Danas sam bila na VV i bilo mi je strasno drago vidjeti sve te sretne zenice koje sa osmjehom odlaze doma!!!! Zelim im puno srece kao i nama koje cekamo svoje sunce da nas obasja!!!! Divne ste i sve informacije koje su mi puno pomogle do sada sam pokupila prateci vas!!! Nemam puno za reci za sada;prvi postupak,bila sam na kontracepciji 21 dan,sada menopur 8 dana,punkcija srijedu ili cetvrtak,danas tri stanice!! Nadam se najboljem!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## kitty

hehe, onda sam malo pobrkala - ali u zbroju ispada isto  :Grin: 
kandela, nek se mrve čvrsto uhvate i nek beta bude ogromna za 2 tjedna!

----------


## Alcantra

> točnije...danas su bile 4 punkcije i 23 transfera..... jako gužva, ali i dobra uspješnost, meni vratili moje mrve nakon 5 dana i sad cekamo betu .


velika gužva, bit će novih trudnica!!!

jesu li i drugim curama transferi bili 5 dan?
sretno

----------


## kandela

nas je bilo 4 petodnevne  :Smile: , vecina je bila 2dnevna i 3dnevna

----------


## Sarah79

Pozdrav curke!! Pratim forum vec dugo i sada sam prvi puta ovdje!!! Zelim da vas pohvalim jer sam sve informacije koje sam trebala dobila od vas divne ste!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## geceta

Kandela,mi smo onda skupa bile na punkciji u srijedu?meni su vracena 2 u petak

----------


## Mury

Cure, veselo je na ovoj temi  :Very Happy: ....nadam se da vam se i ja pridružujem u 2012  :Smile:

----------


## kandela

> Kandela,mi smo onda skupa bile na punkciji u srijedu?meni su vracena 2 u petak


da draga skupa smo bile  :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> *hallo*,  mogu li zamoliti točnosti radi da pišete i govorite transFer a ne transVer... 
> 
> Inače čestitam novim trudnicama (mnogo vas je i neka se niz nastavi, ajmo Pirice ) i mnogo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje


 gospođo kadauna ja nekada pišem s mobitela pa se zeznem,,jel to teško za shvatiti,,jaooooooooo

----------


## hallo

> velika gužva, bit će novih trudnica!!!
> 
> jesu li i drugim curama transferi bili 5 dan?
> sretno


 ej javim ti se nadam se da ću brzo i ja gore pusa sretno

----------


## geceta

> da draga skupa smo bile


 onda me jos vise veseli broj transfera!znaci da smo od srijede sve imale  :Smile:  jupi!!!

----------


## Šiškica

> točnije...danas su bile 4 punkcije i 23 transfera..... jako gužva, ali i dobra uspješnost, meni vratili moje mrve nakon 5 dana i sad cekamo betu .




Vau koja brojka  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

ja opet s pitanjima ulijećem
trebam broj telefona za nazvati i naručiti se za AMH

sretno svima

----------


## kandela

2353904 ili 2353907

----------


## hope31

Pa to je super koliko transfera :Very Happy: 
Ja krećem u 1 mjesecu u postupak ovaj mjesec pijem yasmin i idemo u stimulirani....
Nadam se da će se ovaj lijepi niz nastaviti,svim čekalicama bete puno sreće i svima koji imaju transfer ili punkciju, nadam se da će se sada nastaviti sa petodnevnim da se ne vraćamo u prošlost

----------


## Kadauna

Uistinu je lijepo vidjeti i čitati da Vuk opet radi gotovo kao i ranije......... bude tu trudnoća, mora od 23 transfera. 

Kandela, želim tebi i Pirici ali i drugim curama koje ne znam mnogo sreće i da vam ovaj postupak s blasticama urodi plodom. 

*Kandela*, jel biolog(ica) što rekli o kakvoći embrija, jesu li rekli kakve su blastice?

*Pirice*, tebi?

*Hallo,* nemoj se odmah ljutiti ali nisi prva koja piše transver a ne transfer.... Nisam ja ni rekla da li je tipfeler ili pravopis u pitanju, nije to ni bitno, no hajmo se truditi  bar taj osnovni set pojmova i terminologije IVF-a koristiti korektno. I nisam ja nikakva gospođa  :Smile: ) ja sam pacijentica kao i ti.......... koja bi jednog dana vrlo rado po svoju drugu bebicu

----------


## kandela

blastice odlične kvalitete  :Very Happy:

----------


## kandela

i naravno da Vuk radi odlično...baš smo komentirali kako neke bivše pacijentice omalovazavaju ove uspjehe na VV jer same tamo nisu uspjele, ali ne omalovazavaju uspjehe npr.Maribora, mada su i tamo same imale neuspjeha

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne bih se baš složila s ovim primjerice ja sam bila i na VV i u MB i kod jednih i kod drugih sam našla zamjerke :Grin:

----------


## frka

> i naravno da Vuk radi odlično...baš smo komentirali kako neke bivše pacijentice omalovazavaju ove uspjehe na VV jer same tamo nisu uspjele, ali ne omalovazavaju uspjehe npr.Maribora, mada su i tamo same imale neuspjeha


mislim...ovaj komentar ti stvarno nije na mjestu! kao sto vidis iz mog potpisa, i mi smo uspjeli na VV-u i to kod dr. Alebica, ali svejedno drugim pacijentima u onom rasulu nakon sto su dr. Lucinger i biologica Krile otisli s Vuka ne bih bila savjetovala da se tamo lijece... i to iz jako jednostavnih razloga - biolog je kljucna karika u cijeloj MPO prici, a novi biolozi su na Vuku tek ucili posao. i doktorica je nova u cijeloj prici i cesto se i ovdje pisalo kako ne moze naci folikule i sl. VV-u je nakon odlaska dr.L i Lane trebala godina dana da se uhodaju i ja im za to vrijeme ne bih bila pokusni kunic! jasno mi je da i novi biolozi moraju uciti pa tko voli, nek izvoli - ja ne bih! dr. A bih se uvijek dala u ruke, ali ne ovisi samo o jednoj osobi ishod postupka.

uglavnom , full mi je drago cuti da je Vuk proradio i da je se uspjesi napokon nizu! ali, budimo realni - do nedavno nije bilo tako!

----------


## kandela

ja sam bila dugo pacijent na SD, pa nikad nisam nikome rekla da tamo ne ide jer ja tamo nisam uspjela (ali su meni tadasnje pacijentice sa VV govorile da sam glupa kaj sam tamo jer je na VV jedini i vrhunsko pravo mjesto za MPO ne samo kod dr.L nego i kod dr.A), a ista je situacija bila kao i na VV, jedan doktor koji zna i vidi sve, a drugi koji uci i ne vidi nista, pa kaj sad,
svako ide tamo gdje misli da mu je dobro, ovako kako je sad uspješno bilo je i prije 6 mjeseci, ali i dan danas iste price kao i onda....  i nije im trebalo godinu dana da se posloze nego su se poslozili vrlo brzo nakon odlaska dr.L, ali s njim je otisla i vecina pacijentica pa nije imao do sada tko svjedociti o nicemu...a sada kad se ovdje ide  u postupak cim su svi nalazi ok i nema cekanja na lijekove navala je velika, a isto tako i uspjeh...

----------


## hallo

> blastice odlične kvalitete


superićka  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

> i naravno da Vuk radi odlično...baš smo komentirali kako neke bivše pacijentice omalovazavaju ove uspjehe na VV jer same tamo nisu uspjele, ali ne omalovazavaju uspjehe npr.Maribora, mada su i tamo same imale neuspjeha


standardni tračeraj uobičajenih osoba koje nemaju pametnija posla nego smišljaju GLUPOSTI, a u biti su... da mi je njihova pamet na 5 minuta da se odmorim  :Rolling Eyes: 

i sad koristim njihov rječnik, one koje spominjem znaju o kome se radi...

VV radi, a da je radio odlično svo ovo vrijeme, ne stoji. isto tako ne stoji da nitko ne piše loše o mariboru, upravo suprotno... ovaj forum, barem otkad ja forumiram, je postao demokratičan. piše se kak je stanje na VV, piše se da u Vinogradskoj rijetko pogode dobru stimulaciju, da je maribor preskup, a ne nudi indvidualni pristup i dugo se čeka (jedino im zakon doista ide u korist), te da je L iako privatnik bezobrazno bahat sa višesatnim čekanjima i dalje... 

cure, umjesto da se bavite teorijama urote, nađite si ŽIVOT!!!!

----------


## ksena28

gospođo Kadauna  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Strašna

> Pa to je super koliko transfera
> Ja krećem u 1 mjesecu u postupak ovaj mjesec pijem yasmin i idemo u stimulirani....
> Nadam se da će se ovaj lijepi niz nastaviti,svim čekalicama bete puno sreće i svima koji imaju transfer ili punkciju, nadam se da će se sada nastaviti sa petodnevnim da se ne vraćamo u prošlost


*Hope31* kad planiraš da bi mogla ić u 1. mj? početkom? Krajem?
Ja cu isto na IVF krajem 1.mj.

----------


## Kadauna

> ja sam bila dugo pacijent na SD, pa nikad nisam nikome rekla da tamo ne ide jer ja tamo nisam uspjela (ali su meni tadasnje pacijentice sa VV govorile da sam glupa kaj sam tamo jer je na VV jedini i vrhunsko pravo mjesto za MPO ne samo kod dr.L nego i kod dr.A), a ista je situacija bila kao i na VV, jedan doktor koji zna i vidi sve, a drugi koji uci i ne vidi nista, pa kaj sad,
> svako ide tamo gdje misli da mu je dobro, ovako kako je sad uspješno bilo je i prije 6 mjeseci, ali i dan danas iste price kao i onda....  i nije im trebalo godinu dana da se posloze nego su se poslozili vrlo brzo nakon odlaska dr.L, ali s njim je otisla i vecina pacijentica pa nije imao do sada tko svjedociti o nicemu...a sada kad se ovdje ide  u postupak cim su svi nalazi ok i nema cekanja na lijekove navala je velika, a isto tako i uspjeh...


*kandela*, odlično za blastice.. baš mi je drago!!!! Što se tiče uspjeha na VV-u, stvarno se nikako ne bih složila s time, kad i sami zaposlenici VV-a kažu da su tek sad na vrhuncu, govorili su i ranije za uistinu lošije rezultate, pa i prije pola godine. Statistike govore za sebe i iste postoje, VV je tek sad opet proradio, profunkcionirao, na tome hvala Bogu. 

Ja do sada nikakvu želju nisam imala da na Vuku opet krenem u postupke, no sad i ako bude promjene zakona, možda se Vuk s ovakvim radom i uspjehom opet otvori kao opcija.

----------


## kandela

bingo... :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> *Hope31* kad planiraš da bi mogla ić u 1. mj? početkom? Krajem?
> Ja cu isto na IVF krajem 1.mj.


draga ja pijem yasmin do 08.01. znači trebala bi dobiti negdje 12.01. i javiti se gore 14 ili 15.01..Nadam se da ćemo se sresti barem na nekom pregledu ili kod moje punkcije ili transfera ako Bog da jer ti trebaš tek krajem 1 mjeseca...kad bi to otprilike bilo?

----------


## ježić

Cure, oprostite na upadu. Svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA

Sretno svima!

----------


## kitty

> Cure, oprostite na upadu. Svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA
> 
> Sretno svima!


bravo ježiću  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

Cure, pitanje  :Smile: . Jel se na VV mogu raditi sljedeći hormoni: TSH, FT4, antitijela štitanječe, kortizol, DHEA? I jel se treba naručiti?

----------


## kitty

Mury, za TSH i FT4 znam da se sigurno rade, a pretpostavljam da rade i sve ovo ostalo. koliko ja znam moraš se naručiti.

----------


## TinaB

Bok cure! Ja sam nova na ovom pdf-u pa bih vas htjela sve pozdraviti. U petak sam naručena na prvi pregled na VV - jedva čekam pregled i da dr da svoje mišljenje pa vidimo kuda i kako dalje.

----------


## kitty

*TinaB*, dobrodošla i sretno u petak.

*ruža82*, isprazni inbox!

----------


## Mury

> Mury, za TSH i FT4 znam da se sigurno rade, a pretpostavljam da rade i sve ovo ostalo. koliko ja znam moraš se naručiti.


Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## ruža82

> *TinaB*, dobrodošla i sretno u petak.
> 
> *ruža82*, isprazni inbox!


Jesam  :Embarassed:

----------


## TinaB

> *TinaB*, dobrodošla i sretno u petak.


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Evo da prijavim:
beta 13dnt 250,8  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

> Evo da prijavim:
> beta 13dnt 250,8


Ajme, čestitam!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

> Evo da prijavim:
> beta 13dnt 250,8


Čestitam  :Very Happy:  prekrasna beta  :Klap: 


Bravo VV :Klap:

----------


## kitty

Ivanicaa čestitam i navijam za duplanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## king

Čestitam Ivanicaa....još jedna prekrasna beta :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Hvala vam svima!!!!!
Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovat  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Ivancice,bravo!!! :Smile:  
Beta-dal se moram posebno naruciti na vv ili samo dodem s uputnicom?onda se poslije opet ide dr ili?mislim,znam da jw mogu i drugdje napraviti pa im javiti al me i ovo zanima

----------


## pirica

> Ivancice,bravo!!! 
> Beta-dal se moram posebno naruciti na vv ili samo dodem s uputnicom?onda se poslije opet ide dr ili?mislim,znam da jw mogu i drugdje napraviti pa im javiti al me i ovo zanima


daš sestrama uputnicu, odeš u lab i vratiš se oko 10-11-12 ovisno kolika je gužva (to ujutro vidiš) i dr te prozove nikome se ne trebaš javljat kad dođeš poradi nalaza

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Ivancice,bravo!!! 
> Beta-dal se moram posebno naruciti na vv ili samo dodem s uputnicom?onda se poslije opet ide dr ili?mislim,znam da jw mogu i drugdje napraviti pa im javiti al me i ovo zanima


Hvala!
Na VV samo dođeš kod sestara i daš im uputnicu i onda te one naruče u laboratorij, ne moraš se naručivat unaprijed. I onda izvadiš krv i čekaš. Kad dođu nalazi kod dr on te onda prozove i kaže ti rezultat. 
Meni je to prvi put bilo koma i onda sam rekla da prvu betu više neću vadit tamo i danas sam privatno otišla, a gore ću otić u subotu da im javim rezultat i usput da vidim kako se dupla

----------


## pirica

e da zaboravih
*Ivanicaaa* čestitam i ovdje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

Ivanica cestitammmmmm :Very Happy:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Pirica, hope31 hvala vam, hvala, hvala, hvala!!!!!!

----------


## Incika

Ivanicaa  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

----------


## Alcantra

Ivanicaa čestitke!!!

Ja u subotu idem na VV, startamo sa 2. IVF, pa se možda i upoznamo.

Sretno

----------


## Ivanicaa

Hvala ti!!! I ja tebi želim punooo sreće, meni je ovo bio 2 IVF  :Smile: 
Možda se i upoznamo!!

----------


## Strašna

Bravo Ivancice!
Jesi ti ono kod doktorice ili doktora?

----------


## iva.gita

:Very Happy:  Čestitam Ivanicaa....

nadam se da će i kod mene biti uspješno, još 5 dana do bete

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala!
> Na VV samo dođeš kod sestara i daš im uputnicu i onda te one naruče u laboratorij, ne moraš se naručivat unaprijed. I onda izvadiš krv i čekaš. Kad dođu nalazi kod dr on te onda prozove i kaže ti rezultat. 
> Meni je to prvi put bilo koma i onda sam rekla da prvu betu više neću vadit tamo i danas sam privatno otišla, a gore ću otić u subotu da im javim rezultat i usput da vidim kako se dupla


čestitam od  :Heart:  i još jednom BRAVO za Vuk... 

Što se tiče 2. bete na Vuku, već smo na forumu imali par slučajeva kad su cure vadile prvu betu u jednom labosu a drugu u nekom drugom laboratoriju, to zna dovesti do nepotrebnih stresova... jer se beta kao nije pravilno duplala, ali na kraju bi se ispostavilo da su to razlike u laboratorijima i naravno uredne trudnoće. Stoga s oprezom primi taj rezultat s Vuka a još bolje bi bilo da odeš u isti privatni laboratoriji ponoviti betu.. SRETNO!

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Bravo Ivancice!
> Jesi ti ono kod doktorice ili doktora?


Hvala!
Kod doktorice sam!!

----------


## Ivanicaa

> čestitam od  i još jednom BRAVO za Vuk... 
> 
> Što se tiče 2. bete na Vuku, već smo na forumu imali par slučajeva kad su cure vadile prvu betu u jednom labosu a drugu u nekom drugom laboratoriju, to zna dovesti do nepotrebnih stresova... jer se beta kao nije pravilno duplala, ali na kraju bi se ispostavilo da su to razlike u laboratorijima i naravno uredne trudnoće. Stoga s oprezom primi taj rezultat s Vuka a još bolje bi bilo da odeš u isti privatni laboratoriji ponoviti betu.. SRETNO!


Hvala  :Smile:  !!!!
O! Moram priznat da ovo nisam znala, hvala ti na obavijesti. Ovo je stvarno korisna informacija!

----------


## geceta

Hvala za info o vadenju bete :Smile:  pitanje povezano s tim:mogu li im doc poslije 10?mislila sam raditi taj dan,previse sam vec izostala.

----------


## Šiškica

Možeš izvaditi krv prije 8 i vratiti se tek oko podne ili i kasnije.. 

samo obavijesti sestre i ne bi trebalo biti problema.

----------


## geceta

Kad mi posao nije u Zgb:/mislila sam mogu li sve obaviti kasnije

----------


## Šiškica

ne znam za VV..

Al možeš otići privatno i javiti doktoru telefonski..

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Hvala za info o vadenju bete pitanje povezano s tim:mogu li im doc poslije 10?mislila sam raditi taj dan,previse sam vec izostala.


Mislim da možeš! Nije bitno kad dođeš, bar ja mislim. Ali ne moraš kod njih vadit bet, možeš i u svom gradu pa im onda samo javiš rezultat.

----------


## geceta

Ivancice,prvo cestitam ako nisam  :Smile: ) znam da mogu bilo gdje ali ionako sam uzela uputnicu za vv pa sam ionako mislila i do njih otici

----------


## Ivanicaa

Hvala ti!  :Smile: 
Ako hoćeš pitat ću ti ja sutra

----------


## geceta

Ako se sjetis,bilo bi super,ako ne,nazvat cu ih drugi tj.Svejedno hvala!

----------


## hope31

Cure moze pitanje jedno trebam pocet pit yasmin jer u 1 mjesecu idem u postupak,dobila sam prije 10 minuta znaci 16:50 da li mi se sutra racuna prvi dan menstruacije?yasmin pijem od 3 dc pa ne znam da li da danas racunam kao prvi dan ili sutra...

----------


## Mury

hope31, meni je dr. L na VV govorio da je 1DC ako dobijem do 14 sati, a u CITO su mi rekli do 16 sati. Tako da je kod tebe u svakom slučaju sutra 1DC  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> hope31, meni je dr. L na VV govorio da je 1DC ako dobijem do 14 sati, a u CITO su mi rekli do 16 sati. Tako da je kod tebe u svakom slučaju sutra 1DC


Mury hvala puno na informaciji i mislila sam da je tako :Smile:

----------


## Ivanicaa

Ja sam čula verziju da ako dobiš do 18 sati da se računa kao prvi dan ciklusa i tako sam se i ja ravnala kod naručivanja. Ali ti možeš pitat sestre kad se budeš naručivala, one će sigurno to znat

----------


## Destiny child

Ne mogu, a da malo ne prokomentiram ovu raspravu (koja se svako malo pokrene na ovom forumu, a ja zaista na njemu ne boravim dugo). I oprostite mi unaprijed na podužem postu.

Kada smo odlučili ići na potpomognutu odabir klinike ovisio je o puno faktora. Prvo za Maribor nismo imali, ali bio je neka daleka opcija u slučaju da ne uspijemo u ovih 6 pokušaja koliko ih imamo u HR. Drugo privatne klinike uopće nisu dolazile u obzir jer mi nije padalo na pamet nekom privatniku u Hrvatskoj plaćati nešto što u klinici u Hrvatskoj(u kojoj je btw taj isti doktor radio) mogu dobiti besplatno, a u inozemstvu vjerojatno po sličnoj cijeni kvalitetnije. A možda ponajviše iz principa jer su doktori koji su radili u ovim našim bolnicama iskoristili našu nemoć i zbrisali u privatne prakse i mlate finu lovicu tamo. I uvijek sam se pitala koliko su priča o lošem stanju državnim klinikama i oni sami plasirali (svi smo mi odrasli i znamo kako funkcionira tržište).

Dakle, preostale su samo državne klinike ,a VV smo odabrali jer je od svih njih  nekada bio na dobrom glasu, pa ako je i pao u kvaliteti pretpostavljali smo da je još uvijek bolji od klinika koje nisu imale tako dobrih uspjeha kao VV ( ne kažem da tako zaista je, već je to samo moje osobno uvjerenje). Iako nam je od prve uspjelo upravo na VV, nije me ponijela euforija pa da mogu viknuti : "To je odlična klinika, nema bolje" jer bi to bilo jednako onom djetetu iz osnovne škole koje kada dobije peticu kaže da je učiteljica najbolja, a kada dobije komad da mu je kriva učiteljica jer ga ne voli.Treba biti realan. Sigurna sam da doktori rade najbolje što mogu, mi ne znamo ništa o njima(gdje su studirali, gdje su specijalizirali,na kakve edukacije idu,..) i zato je prilično nepošteno komentirati ih. Sjetite se samo u tom trenutku kako bi bilo vama kada bi netko komentirao vaš rad. Zakon im sigurno ne ide na ruku.

I bez obzira na sve gore navedeno, bila sam potpuno svjesna da uspjeh najviše ovisi o nama samima. Ponajviše o našem zdravstvenom stanju u trenutku kada se bude radio postupak. Imali smo sreće. Zaista smo imali sreće da je baš u tom trenutku moje tijelo bilo spremno, da su njegovi izuzetno loši spermiji došli u najbolje stanje u posljednjih nekoliko godina, da smo psihički bili spremni podnijeti neuspjeh i  da smo u sve to krenuli bez nekih velikih očekivanja, bez nekog velikog izgaranja i grčevite želje da moramo uspjeti. Iako smo bili na redu za postupak puno,puno ranije nisam htjela u postupak kada sam bila psihički toliko isrcpljena pokušavanjima, nezadovoljna svime i u glavi mi je bila samo želja da ostanem trudna.
Bili smo svjesni da doktori mogu učiniti puno više nego što bi učinili sami, ali nisu čudotvorci.

MPO priča je priča u kojoj su očekivanja velika, baš koliko i frustracije, strahovi, tuge... U svemu treba ostati hladne glave, poslušati priče drugih, ali i donositi odluke onako kako se mi sami osjećamo u tom trenutku, a ne da nas ponese kolektivna euforija. Jer svatko od nas je priča za sebe...





> i naravno da Vuk radi odlično...baš smo komentirali kako neke bivše pacijentice omalovazavaju ove uspjehe na VV jer same tamo nisu uspjele, ali ne omalovazavaju uspjehe npr.Maribora, mada su i tamo same imale neuspjeha

----------


## TinaB

Evo i ja sam danas obavila prvi pregled kod dr. A. Naravno slijedi prikupljanje nalaza pa imam jedno pitanjce. Za dva tjedna MM ide na S-gram. Koliko dugo se čeka nalaz?

----------


## hope31

> Ja sam čula verziju da ako dobiš do 18 sati da se računa kao prvi dan ciklusa i tako sam se i ja ravnala kod naručivanja. Ali ti možeš pitat sestre kad se budeš naručivala, one će sigurno to znat


Ivanicaa ja se sad ne trebam naruciti nego pocet pit yasmin a dobila sam malo prije 17 sati pa nisam sigurna jel prvu tabletu da popijem u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak na 3dc,kuzis ne znam jel mi se racuna danas kao prvi dan a krenulo je bas dobri curiti i to dosta...vec sam ih pila ali uvijek dobijem ujutro pa mi nije bio problem a sad sam u nedoumici...

----------


## nataša

čestitam, cure! stvarno super vijesti!!!

nego, čitam....pa ne vjerujem: zar se na VV ide i do blastica?!

----------


## špelkica

TinaB, koje nalaze vas je tražio dr A?
Ivanica čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## TinaB

> TinaB, koje nalaze vas je tražio dr A?


MM mora napraviti spermiogram, pa kad nalaz dobijemo poštom ja se moram javiti za vađenje hormona (brdo njih), moram napraviti brisevei provjeriti alergiju na penicilin. Zato me zanima koliko dugo ste vi čekale S-gram (kaj se stvarno čeka 40 dana?!)

----------


## hope31

> MM mora napraviti spermiogram, pa kad nalaz dobijemo poštom ja se moram javiti za vađenje hormona (brdo njih), moram napraviti brisevei provjeriti alergiju na penicilin. Zato me zanima koliko dugo ste vi čekale S-gram (kaj se stvarno čeka 40 dana?!)


TinaB MM je spermiogram i nalaze od androloga čekao 42 dana i naon toga sam ja vadila hormone kad sam se javila slijedeći ciklus i krenula u postupak naravno ako su hormoni ok...malo se duže čekaju nalazi alo brzo to prođe dotle sam prikupljala ostale papire briseve, vadili smo krv za Rh faktor i krvna grupa i pretrage na zarazne bolesti i brzo će ti to proći....samo se naoružaj strpljenjem i ja sam bila nervozna u početku ali proći će ti to brzo vjeruj...sretno :Smile:

----------


## Tigrica84

hey curke.Da se javim malo.Jucer ja bila kod Alebića i sve ok.Jedno srce junacko kuca-jjeeeee :Very Happy: 
Imam samo jedno pitanje tj,savjek ako koja zna?Da li da idem na rani probir(nalaz da li postoji mogucnost za sindrom)placa se 300kn?ja cu u 2mj imat 28.Sad neznam da li da obavim to?
Oprostiei na indiskretnosti?!

----------


## Kadauna

*Tirgrica84*, što se tiče samog testa, hm... mlada si, da .... vjerojatnost za dva testirana sindroma je sukladno godinama vrlo mala no ona uvijek postoji, iako taj test služi samo kao pokazatelj, nije on 100% siguran. Amniocinteza je jedina sigurna ali i invazivna metoda koja također nosi svoje rizike - sami mini zahvat. Ja ti samo mogu reći da sam ja u tom periodu trudnoće bila od tebe starija 8 godina, išla sam na kombinirani probir  koji je bio dobar *ali samo pokazatelj.* Na temelju tog nalaza više nisam ništa radila, amnio meni osobno se činila kao prerizična.

Ja ga skoro ne bih radila na tvom mjestu kombinirani probir...., jel ti dr. Alebić što rekao? SRETNO


*Nataša*, da i ja sam se načudila što Vuk Vrhovec od nedavno opet ide na blastice,meni se činilo da je obzirom na oplodnju samo 3 j.s. bilo preriskantno čekati 5. dan blastice, stoga su išli na transfer već 2. dan, bar sam ja tako shvatila čitajući forum, no možda se varam. 

*Ostale cure, kad ste vi imale transfer na Vuku? Koji dan nakon punkcije (ako je punkcija 0-ti dan)?*

----------


## Tigrica84

*Kadauna*.Alebić je reko kao da ako zelim vidimo se tog datuma ako ne onda se vidimo kad rodim tako da...eto
Vidjet cu jos sto ce reci ginicka.Mislim za sad je cve ok,pa se nadam da ce tako i ostati,pa mozda stvarno nebude potrebe to napraviti,al u svakom slucaju hvala na savjetu

----------


## Ivanicaa

Beta 15 dnt 698!!!!!!! 
I još jedna curka je bila samnom i njoj je beta pozitivna!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

> Beta 15 dnt 698!!!!!!! 
> I još jedna curka je bila samnom i njoj je beta pozitivna!


Ivanicaaaaaaaaaaaa :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## karlita

evo da se prijavim danas mi 12 dnt i imam plusiiiiiiiić
u ponedjeljak vadim betu :Very Happy: 
sretno cure

----------


## ruža82

Kadauna- punkcija 16dc (klomifen, menopur i cetrotide), transfer 2 dan 2 četverostanična zametka (beta 0 ) 
Čestitke svima na plusićima ili lijepim betama!!!

----------


## karlita

žao mi je

----------


## iva.gita

Nažalost, dobila sam mengu, otići ću raditi betu ali bez ikakve nade....

----------


## pirica

*Kadauna* punkcija (ova zadnja) 13dc, et 5.dan 1 blastica i 2 morule

*iva* žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## hedoniza

cure moje dobar dan vam, dugo nisam bila ovdje.. Ne zelim sad biti pesimista, ali danas me je moj ginekolog zvao, papa nije u redu nesmijem sad nikako zatrudni dok ga ne dovedem u red.. Tako sam tuzna, morat cu kontracepciju piti.. Vi me ipak ovdje najbolje razumijete... Svim ostalim saljem velike puse za bete i cestitke..

----------


## Strašna

Hedoniza, držim fige da to brzo riješiš.
I ja iščekujem svoj nalaz pape.....naprosto me strah...a do kraja 1. mj mora bit sve ok.

----------


## TinaB

> TinaB MM je spermiogram i nalaze od androloga čekao 42 dana i naon toga sam ja vadila hormone kad sam se javila slijedeći ciklus i krenula u postupak naravno ako su hormoni ok...malo se duže čekaju nalazi alo brzo to prođe dotle sam prikupljala ostale papire briseve, vadili smo krv za Rh faktor i krvna grupa i pretrage na zarazne bolesti i brzo će ti to proći....samo se naoružaj strpljenjem i ja sam bila nervozna u početku ali proći će ti to brzo vjeruj...sretno


Ma znam da će brzo proći. Samo sam ja nestrpljiva po prirodi pa... Al dobro. Bit će.

----------


## lungomare

Dobro vece cure...treba mi broj od sestara sa VV. ako moze koja od vas da mi napise. hvalaa

----------


## ruža82

01 2353 907

----------


## hedoniza

> Hedoniza, držim fige da to brzo riješiš.
> I ja iščekujem svoj nalaz pape.....naprosto me strah...a do kraja 1. mj mora bit sve ok.


Nadam se i ja hvala ti  na podrsci...

----------


## lungomare

ruža82 hvala puno

----------


## eva133

Hej cure, bila sam danas na prvom pregledu. Kucaju dva srca. Sve je u redu i doktor je prezadovoljan. I ja sam. Još mi nije sjelo da sam trudna, ali uskoro će, jer ću se uskoro početi širiti.

Evo samo jedna informacija, ja sam mu ove godine 198 trudnica, a ima ih još koje trebaju tek doći na pregled, a tek će ih onda evidentirati,

----------


## MASLINA1973

Eva, od srca ti čestitam!!!
To se zove bingo i dar za božićne blagdane!

----------


## eva133

*MASLINA* hvala ti puno. Da, imam najljepši božićni poklon.

----------


## kitty

eva133, čestitam  :Zaljubljen: !

ja sam sutra gore da vidimo kako napreduje endić, pa se nadam uskoro odmrzavanju i ako bude sreće transferu...

----------


## pirica

*eva*

----------


## Kadauna

> *eva*


uskoro i ti Evinim stopama, *Pirice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Krasna brojka trudnica na VV, to je valjda od početka samostalnog rada dr. Alebića ili od odlaska Lučingera, pretpostavljam?

Dakle u godini dana 200 trudnica.............. nek se nastavi VV trend..... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Eva*, čestitam od  :Heart:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nastavak trudnoće........ sjest će tebi da si trudna i nadam se da neće strah koji sam ja imala cijelu trudnoću zamijeniti tvoje optimistično raspoloženje. Naše su trudnoće teško stečene pa je u meni strah bio ogroman.... cijelu trudnoću, nažalost

----------


## eva133

*Kadauna* hvala ti. Bit će sve u redu, mora.
Ta brojka 200 je od ove kalendarske godine.

----------


## Sezen

*eva* čestitam ti od  :Heart:  za 2 :Heart:  :Very Happy: 

ja sam danas 9+4 i* Kadauna* nekako sam kao i ti u strahu od početka,još i zbog tog mog hematoma za koji se nadam da će nestati.

neću ići na komb.test bez obzira na moje godine,tako da u buduće nastavljam kontrole kod svog soc.ginića.zadnji UZV sam imala sa 7+4

pa ne znam kada da idem ponovno.iskreno da nema hematoma ne bi žurila,ali ovako možda slijedeći tjedan?!

----------


## kitty

evo mene sa VV-a. endić dobro napreduje, u petak odmrzavanje i oplodnja a u ponedjeljak nadamo se transfer...

----------


## pirica

> uskoro i ti Evinim stopama, *Pirice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ha ha ha moš mislit
*Kitty* vidimo se u pon ja ti imam jako kratku kosu (plavu)

----------


## eva133

*pirice* imaš sad sve šanse da budeš trudna.
Sretno!

----------


## artisan

bravo eva čestitam od srca :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## geceta

KrAsna brojka :Smile:  ne moram im biti jubilarna 200ta, samo da budem na tom popisu u ponedeljak

----------


## pirica

> *pirice* imaš sad sve šanse da budeš trudna.
> Sretno!


nekako ne vjerujem ovaj put

----------


## eva133

> bravo eva čestitam od srca


Hvala. Čestitam i ja tebi i neka pregled 16. pokaže još jednu bebicu.

----------


## Ivanicaa

Eva, od srca ti čestitam!!!

Ja danas nosila uputnicu koju sam ostala dužna i na VV ni žive duše, u čekaoni 3 čovjeka. U utorak idem na prvi uzv i sestre su mi rekle da slijedeći tjedan nema nikakvih postupaka, tako da neće biti gužva ako netko ide gore.

Od nas 8 koje su bile na transferu 17 dnt jedna beta je pala, druga je bila preko 3000, treća 70 i moja 1541, a za ostale ne znamo. Tako da mislim da je ovaj 11 i 12 mjesec bio stvarno odličan za VV i nadam se da će se taj niz uspjeha nastaviti i slijedeće godine.

Pirica, bit će beta ogromna u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

pirice, viđala sam gore curu sa kratkom kosom koja jaaaaaaako sliči na tvoj avatar, to si onda sigurno bila ti  :Grin: ! vidimo se onda u ponedjeljak, ja sam oko 8 gore.

----------


## pirica

*Ivanicaa* nekako ne vjerujem ovaj put

----------


## Kadauna

Ivancicaaa, ta beta od 70 17dnt ne zvuči baš dobro, nažalost, šta je dr rekao toj ženi?

----------


## pirica

> pirice, viđala sam gore curu sa kratkom kosom koja jaaaaaaako sliči na tvoj avatar, to si onda sigurno bila ti ! vidimo se onda u ponedjeljak, ja sam oko 8 gore.


onda to jesam ja  :Very Happy:

----------


## laky

> *Ivanicaa* nekako ne vjerujem ovaj put


  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  nemoj da te čujem vise s tom pričom

----------


## Ela28

> Hej cure, bila sam danas na prvom pregledu. Kucaju dva srca. Sve je u redu i doktor je prezadovoljan. I ja sam. Još mi nije sjelo da sam trudna, ali uskoro će, jer ću se uskoro početi širiti.
> 
> Evo samo jedna informacija, ja sam mu ove godine 198 trudnica, a ima ih još koje trebaju tek doći na pregled, a tek će ih onda evidentirati,



Super draga baš mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Hej cure, bila sam danas na prvom pregledu. Kucaju dva srca. Sve je u redu i doktor je prezadovoljan. I ja sam. Još mi nije sjelo da sam trudna, ali uskoro će, jer ću se uskoro početi širiti.
> 
> Evo samo jedna informacija, ja sam mu ove godine 198 trudnica, a ima ih još koje trebaju tek doći na pregled, a tek će ih onda evidentirati,


Prekrasno, eva!!! Čestitam od srca! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pirica

> nemoj da te čujem vise s tom pričom


na zapovjed

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Ivancicaaa, ta beta od 70 17dnt ne zvuči baš dobro, nažalost, šta je dr rekao toj ženi?


Rekla joj doktorica da ne brine, da je to dobro, bitno da je iznad 50 i jučer sam ju srela došla je opet vadit betu. Ustvari nije bitno kolika je bitno je da se podupla, tako je doktorica i meni rekla.

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Nemoj da te čujem vise s tom pričom


potpisujem!!!!!!

----------


## pirica

napravila test -

----------


## mare41

otvorila sam VV samo da vidim jesi radila test, intuicija ne vara, zar ne? grlim, bit će drugi put

----------


## pirica

> otvorila sam VV samo da vidim jesi radila test, intuicija ne vara, zar ne? grlim, bit će drugi put


 :Shy kiss:

----------


## eva133

*pirice* ne mogu vjerovati. Žao mi je.

----------


## kitty

pirice  :Love:

----------


## anddu

pirice :Love:

----------


## geceta

Zao mi je,Pirice :Sad:  znaci ne vidimo se stra u 7 u labu? Drzi se!  :Kiss:

----------


## kandela

ja procurila....i završavam svoju priču MPO.... želim Vam svima uspjeh...mi okrečemo novu stranicu u životu....zbogom  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> ja procurila....i završavam svoju priču MPO.... želim Vam svima uspjeh...mi okrečemo novu stranicu u životu....zbogom


a pas masters :Love:  drži se
*geceta* ma glupo mi novce bacat bezveze u pon idem na vv

----------


## ruža82

Kandela, Pirica, cure žao mi je, borba se nastavlja!!  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## geceta

> ja procurila....i završavam svoju priču MPO.... želim Vam svima uspjeh...mi okrečemo novu stranicu u životu....zbogom


 Kandela,draga,zao mi je ali se nadam da ce na toj stranici biti nesto lijepoga i da ce usreciti sto vise ljudi.

----------


## geceta

> a pas masters drži se
> *geceta* ma glupo mi novce bacat bezveze u pon idem na vv


 kuzim skroz. Onda cemo se u pon gore vidjeti a ja cu sutra se trest u labu- barem ti kazem kakav je

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Onda sam i ja u tih 200  :Very Happy: 
Da li koja od vas zna da li kad se rodi treba javit doktoru, meni se nesto mota po glavi da su mi rekli kad rodim da ih nazovem al neznam dal sam to sanjala ili ??? :Embarassed:

----------


## eva133

Evo meni je doktor utorak rekao da se čujemo kad rodim. Nazovi ga da se pohvališ.

----------


## Ivanicaa

Eva, ne ideš više kod doktora na pregled? Ne vode li oni trudnoću do 3 mjeseca?

----------


## eva133

*Ivanicaa* i ja sam tako mislila, da ću doći još koji put na pregled, ali doktor je rekao da je sve savršeno i da nema potrebe.
Valjda on zna.

----------


## Strašna

I ja sam mislila da do 3. mj trudnoce se ide k njima..... Mozda ako im je nesto sumnjivo, ali Eva vidis da je rekao da je sve ok....i sta te briga..kad rodis.....poslat ces mu po meni slike...hehe...jer ja cu jos vjerovatno i tad ic gore  :Sad:

----------


## Alcantra

> ja procurila....i završavam svoju priču MPO.... želim Vam svima uspjeh...mi okrečemo novu stranicu u životu....zbogom


kandela, žao mi je i sretno na vašem putu




> napravila test -


pirice, možda beta ipak iznenadi

----------


## Luna81

Danas sam bila kod dr.na VV. u 12 tt sam (11+6 točno). Išla sam svaka dva tjedna na uzv i on me je do sada pratio.
Danas je plod 6 cm  :Heart: , mjeren je NN i iznosi 2,2 te sam vadila krv za kombinirani probir. Rekao mi je da se javim u ponedjeljak da vidim jesu li nalazi krvi gotovi i mislim da će mi to biti zadnji susret s njim.  :Sad:  
Ne zn am kod koga bih dalje išla da mi prati trudnoću. Zna li netko od vas nekog dobrog dr? Help!!!!

----------


## matahari

same thing here...  :Love: 



> napravila test -

----------


## Kadauna

*Pirice*, *Kandela*................. tako su obečavajuće bile te vaše blastice. *Kandela*,  tko zna, možda se i predomislite................ ako i ne, želim vam mnogo sreće na vašem putu :Yes:

----------


## Richy

Hej curke!Eva draga,iako sam ti vec cestitala,moram jos ponoviti...presretna sam zbog tebe,cestitam jos jednom od srca!Ja sam u poned.na VV,nosim nalaze...valjda ce biti u redu?!pozdrav svima.

----------


## pirica

> Hej curke!Eva draga,iako sam ti vec cestitala,moram jos ponoviti...presretna sam zbog tebe,cestitam jos jednom od srca!Ja sam u poned.na VV,nosim nalaze...valjda ce biti u redu?!pozdrav svima.


i ja sam u pon gore, jako kratka plava kosa

----------


## kitty

ja sam isto u ponedjeljak gore. danas je mm dao svoj doprinos i sad se nadamo da u labu tulumare sve u 16 i da u ponedjeljak imamo transfer pingvinčeka.

kandela, pirica  :Love:

----------


## hope31

Eva cestitam od srca,to je prekrasno naravno cestitam u svim ostalim trudnicama...
One koje to jos nisu zelim da im sto prije uspije kao i meni samoj iako bas vise nisam optimisticna...

----------


## geceta

Beta 1,2 14.dan

----------


## anddu

geceta :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## pirica

> Beta 1,2 14.dan


a i moja

----------


## geceta

Ako jos sad i procurim,prestanem stavljat utrice jel?

----------


## anddu

Prestani ih stavljat odmah, prije nego procuriš, čim je beta negativna

----------


## kitty

curke, meni je sad divna teta u labu rekla da su se od 3 smrzlića 2 oplodila! jupiii  :Very Happy: 

geceta, pirica žao mi je cure  :Love:

----------


## matahari

:Very Happy: 

curke, meni je sad divna teta u labu rekla da su se od 3 smrzlića 2 oplodila! jupiii  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Kitty, bravo za smrzliće!!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...može pitanje jedno?
da li za vrijeme stimulacije (gonal,menopur i decapeptyl),može doći do prijevremene ovulacije,tj da puknu prije reda folikuli?
jučer mi je zadnja bila terapij,danas sam si dala decapeptyl i danas navečer u 22 ovitrelle....
za vrijeme pikanja sam stalno osječala pritisak i bockanje u jajnicima,a jučev navečer dosta jako,a danas ništa! kao da ni nisam na stimulaciji...kao da su mi pukli folikuli...
strah me da mi nisu noćas pukli folikuli...danas mi je 10 d.c.,a u ponedjeljak bi trebala na punkciju.
jučer sam vadila estradiol koji je 4160.0
joooj prva mi je stimulacija i nadam se da se nisam bezveze pikala....
i koliko sam shvatila da bi decapeptyl trebao očuvati folikule da ne puknu prije reda...

----------


## anddu

Sanda misli da se to ne može dogoditi pod stimulacijom, mogu stanice biti prezrele, ali koliko sam shvatila od drugih cura, u stimuliranom nema pucanja folikula prije punkcije. I meni se to znalo dogoditi, bolovi i onda kao da ih nikad nije bilo (inače u normalnim ciklusima osjećam svoje ovulacije) tako da sam se i ja znala brinuti, ali smirila bi se informacijama s foruma. Sretno u ponedjeljak.

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda misli da se to ne može dogoditi pod stimulacijom, mogu stanice biti prezrele, ali koliko sam shvatila od drugih cura, u stimuliranom nema pucanja folikula prije punkcije. I meni se to znalo dogoditi, bolovi i onda kao da ih nikad nije bilo (inače u normalnim ciklusima osjećam svoje ovulacije) tako da sam se i ja znala brinuti, ali smirila bi se informacijama s foruma. Sretno u ponedjeljak.


hvala ti puno....a da li se netko kuži u vrijednosti estradiola....moj je jučer bio 4160.0?!

----------


## andream

Folikuli ti neće puknuti ako imaš supresiju (suprefact odnosno u tvom slučaju decapeptyl). da ne primaš injekcije decapeptyla, bilo bi moguće pucanje folikula prije punkcije, to se na žalost često dešava upravo zato jer ne rastu svima i ne pucaju folikuli podjednako.
evo ti link gdje su cure pisale o estradiolu. koliko imaš folikula?
http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-54647.html

----------


## sanda1977

> Folikuli ti neće puknuti ako imaš supresiju (suprefact odnosno u tvom slučaju decapeptyl). da ne primaš injekcije decapeptyla, bilo bi moguće pucanje folikula prije punkcije, to se na žalost često dešava upravo zato jer ne rastu svima i ne pucaju folikuli podjednako.
> evo ti link gdje su cure pisale o estradiolu. koliko imaš folikula?
> http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-54647.html


e hvaala...pa napisao mi je 3 dobra i par manjih....moguće oko 5-6...
ma vidjet ću na punkciji sutra..

----------


## kitty

evo mene sa VV-a. jedan embrij stao u razvoju  :Sad:  tako da je napravljen transfer samo jednog ali vrijednog 8-staničnog embrija  :Zaljubljen: . beta 3.1.

danas je gore bilo 3 punkcije, 7 transfera i 1 aih.

----------


## sanda1977

evo ja danas obavila punkciju 3js...

----------


## kitty

sanda1977 bravo za punkciju i nek sa u labu sve trese od tuluma!

----------


## capka

> danas je gore bilo 3 punkcije, 7 transfera i 1 aih.


i 4 nove trudnice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
konačno i ja dočekala svoju betu, sve mi se čini kao san

----------


## Strašna

Bravo capka!

----------


## pirica

*capka* i ovdje čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

bravo capka, to je najljepši božićni poklon  :Very Happy:

----------


## hedoniza

Drage moje dosli danas nalazi sa vv.. AZOOSPERMIJA - opeT-  sta sad? ... Pomagaj te...

----------


## kitty

hedoniza, možda bi bilo dobro da probaš pitati na ovoj temi, sigurno će ti cure znati više reći što i kako dalje. sretno!

----------


## hedoniza

> hedoniza, možda bi bilo dobro da probaš pitati na ovoj temi, sigurno će ti cure znati više reći što i kako dalje. sretno!


Hvala ti kitty, imam osjecaj da cu puknuti ko zvecka

----------


## geceta

Hedoniza, draga, dobili ste nalaz i to je to, njega ionako nece tretirati. Vjerojatno su vam napisali i neku preporuku, sto napravit dalje i da ponovite nalaz kroz 2 mj je li tako? Sad ce tebe lijeciti, da ti se poboljsa papa a nakon toga ce ti reci kad cete krenut u  postupak. Njegov nalaz im je vazan samo utoliko da izaberu metodu, za drugo nista.

----------


## capka

cure  sutra vadim drugu betu, kad doktor radi prvi pregled i da li onda daje nalaz? imam problem jer mi socijalna ginekologica ne želi otvoriti bolovanje (na osnovu papira o transferu i nalazu bete,želi da doktor još nešto napiše a )
za sad sam bila na bolovanju preko dokto,rice opće prakse na onu šifru Z31 ,ne znam šta da radim?

----------


## Charlie

*Capka* čestitam i držim fige za veliku drugu betu! A zašto ti treba bolovanje? Ako doktor misli da moraš mirovati neka ti to napiše (meni moj MPO-vac uvijek napiše na povijest bolesti MIROVANJE tako da taj papir mogu odmah iskoristiti u slučaju da nedajbože krenu problemi, krvarenje i slično).

----------


## capka

> *Capka* čestitam i držim fige za veliku drugu betu! A zašto ti treba bolovanje? Ako doktor misli da moraš mirovati neka ti to napiše (meni moj MPO-vac uvijek napiše na povijest bolesti MIROVANJE tako da taj papir mogu odmah iskoristiti u slučaju da nedajbože krenu problemi, krvarenje i slično).


hvala Charlie, na bolovanje želim odmah jer ne želim riskirati a i radim na takvom poslu ,
cure  možete mi javiti na pp kak ste vi to rješavale

----------


## sanda1977

meni nisu još javili da li su se oplodile js...
uvijek mi jave drugi dan punkcije....a sada nisu....
kada su vama javljali?

----------


## geceta

Meni nisu bili javili niti sam cula da javljaju,eventualno da ti mozes nazvati lab.Mi smo dosli gore i onda su nam tek rekli

----------


## kitty

nisam od nikoga čula da su mu javljali, nakon punkcije ti kažu kad da dođeš na transfer i onda ujutro teta iz laba proziva cure koje su naručene na transfer i govori im da li će ga biti ili ne (ET-a). tako mi je bilo i prvi put i sada. doduše, ja sam njih zvala dan nakon punkcije pa sam znala da se oplodilo.

----------


## Šiškica

Prvi put čujem da lab javlja pacijenticama jesu li se js oplodile !!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Prvi put čujem da lab javlja pacijenticama jesu li se js oplodile !!!!


ma ja sam vam u KBO-u....tamo te nazovu i kažu da li se oplodilo ili ne...
dodem na ovu temu jer ako mi sada ne uspije tu,ići ću na VV.

----------


## geceta

Na vv ne javljaju

----------


## Šiškica

aha!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam čula da to nije dobro zvat, jer onda otvaraju tamo to nešto i da to nije dobro za oplodjenu jajnu stanicu. Najbolje je doc kad i kazu.

----------


## hedoniza

> Hedoniza, draga, dobili ste nalaz i to je to, njega ionako nece tretirati. Vjerojatno su vam napisali i neku preporuku, sto napravit dalje i da ponovite nalaz kroz 2 mj je li tako? Sad ce tebe lijeciti, da ti se poboljsa papa a nakon toga ce ti reci kad cete krenut u  postupak. Njegov nalaz im je vazan samo utoliko da izaberu metodu, za drugo nista.


Geceta draga hvala ti, ali moj papa u ova zanja 2 puta je jako los cin 1 uopce ne prolazi, sad mi je dao neke vaginalete alboltil, tako nekako.. Ne razumijem zasto mi taj papa ne prolazi, ali opet mora imat nesto spermija da bi usli u mpo, a na nalazu pise da 2mj ponavljame nalaza...

----------


## kitty

> Ja sam čula da to nije dobro zvat, jer onda otvaraju tamo to nešto i da to nije dobro za oplodjenu jajnu stanicu. Najbolje je doc kad i kazu.


ne bi baš rekla da nešto otvaraju, kad sam ja zvala da pitam jel se oplodilo odgovor sam dobila u roku 3 sekunde tako da ne vjerujem da se išta otvaralo i provjeravalo. uostalom, da je štetno ne bi onda ni odgovarali, rekli bi ono sorry ne možemo sad provjeriti jer je štetno za embrije.

----------


## geceta

> Geceta draga hvala ti, ali moj papa u ova zanja 2 puta je jako los cin 1 uopce ne prolazi, sad mi je dao neke vaginalete alboltil, tako nekako.. Ne razumijem zasto mi taj papa ne prolazi, ali opet mora imat nesto spermija da bi usli u mpo, a na nalazu pise da 2mj ponavljame nalaza...


znam da ti je los, zato sam ti i rekla. morat ces bit strpljivija. tvoje tijelo jos nije spremno. dok se tebi papa poboljsa, jos ce ti muz ponovit sgram a i dovoljno je da ima 1 spermij da bi krenuli s postupkom

----------


## geceta

Kad smo vec kod pape i svih tih nalaza, pitanje za sve: Da li da ja u meduvremenu, dok cekam veljacu i valjda ponovni pokusaj, ponovim papu i briseve jer nisam od svibnja? mislim, hoce li me moja dr to traziti? da se znam pripremiti. i dal da mm ponavlja sgram vec sad negdje u sijecnju? ima li za to potrebe?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Geceta draga hvala ti, ali moj papa u ova zanja 2 puta je jako los cin 1 uopce ne prolazi, sad mi je dao neke vaginalete alboltil, tako nekako.. Ne razumijem zasto mi taj papa ne prolazi, ali opet mora imat nesto spermija da bi usli u mpo, a na nalazu pise da 2mj ponavljame nalaza...


Cin 1 nije uopće neka strašna stvar ja sam ga imala kao vjerojatno i masa žena, meni za 6 mj. nalaz bio čist, mojoj poznanici se povalačio kroz godinu dana i cin 1 i 2, uzimala je i ona neke vaginalete u više navrata i sad je čist nalaz, ona je s tim išla u postupak.

----------


## pirica

> Ja sam čula da to nije dobro zvat, jer onda otvaraju tamo to nešto i da to nije dobro za oplodjenu jajnu stanicu. Najbolje je doc kad i kazu.


ne znam šta bi rekla na ovo jer ne znam kako mi teta na tel ko iz topa kaže jel jesu ili nisu ako otvara nešto

----------


## sanda1977

> ne znam šta bi rekla na ovo jer ne znam kako mi teta na tel ko iz topa kaže jel jesu ili nisu ako otvara nešto


ma nemoš vjerovati,ma nejdem više u os...ma još nemam pojma da li se oplodilo ili ne! zovem cijeli dan lab,pa sam zamračila i otišla tamo i nema niti jednog dr!!!
inaće oni nas zovu,ali su me svaki puta zvali drugi dan punkcije! a sada me izluđuju!
ja dva dana živim kao na iglama!
stvarno sam ljuta! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sanda1977

> ma nemoš vjerovati,ma nejdem više u os...ma još nemam pojma da li se oplodilo ili ne! zovem cijeli dan lab,pa sam zamračila i otišla tamo i nema niti jednog dr!!!
> inaće oni nas zovu,ali su me svaki puta zvali drugi dan punkcije! a sada me izluđuju!
> ja dva dana živim kao na iglama!
> stvarno sam ljuta!


aaaa možda čekaju blastice.... :Cool:

----------


## Strašna

> ne znam šta bi rekla na ovo jer ne znam kako mi teta na tel ko iz topa kaže jel jesu ili nisu ako otvara nešto


Sorry fulala sam onda.....nemam iskustava.....  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

> Sorry fulala sam onda.....nemam iskustava.....


Nisi fulala. Meni je teta iz labosa rekla da je bolje da se ne zove jer onda moraju otvarati inkubatore, a to nije dobro.
E sad, jedino ako ih nema puno pa zapamte koja se oplodila, a koja ne.

----------


## sanda1977

meni su javili da se nije oplodila niti jedna js.....
u prvom mj namjeravam kod vas,pa ako mi netko može malo objasniti kako to ide...hvala

----------


## Ivanicaa

Obavezno se naruči ko dr. Alebića, ni slučajno kod doktorice! Ja sam požalila

----------


## sanda1977

> Obavezno se naruči ko dr. Alebića, ni slučajno kod doktorice! Ja sam požalila


naravno....
kod dr Alebića ću...moram vaditi AMH i Inhibin B...nemam pojma gdje se to vadi

----------


## anddu

> naravno....
> kod dr Alebića ću...moram vaditi AMH i Inhibin B...nemam pojma gdje se to vadi


U Vinogradskoj gdje se plaća AMH je oko 260 kn, Inhibin B sam zaboravila, ali mislim isto tako nešto, a AMH na VV ide na uputnicu (za inhibin B ne znam, javit će ti se netko). S tim da ako nisi iz Zg u Vinogradsku možeš poslati serum. Možda da nazoveš VV pitati je li to moguće i kod njih, a da im u kuverti priložiš i uputnicu.

----------


## špelkica

I mi se vraćamo na VV, rekla mi je sestra s VV da mogu kod dr A samo treba zvati 1.dc da me naruči određeni dan, znam da je tak bilo kad sam išla u postupak, nisam imala pojma da je sad i za pregled tak??

----------


## Alcantra

Danas na VV bilo 5 transfera. Svima nam se oplodile sve js, vraćena po 2 tj. 3 embrija

----------


## Šiškica

bravo i za VV  :Klap: 

i naravno da se mrvice ugnjezde ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Yes:

----------


## kitty

bravo Alcantra, to su odlične vijesti! nek se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde i nek nam Nova godina donese veeeelike bete  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Alcantra

> bravo Alcantra, to su odlične vijesti! nek se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde i nek nam Nova godina donese veeeelike bete


kitty lijepo si to napisala, za veeeelike bete u 2012.   :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Ivancice,zast si pozalila?pa ipak si uspjela ne?ja sam pak jako zadovoljna s dr.Jukic,njeznija je a prije dodem na red  :Smile: I uvijek ima vremena za odgovarat mi na pitanja

----------


## sanda1977

vidiš kako su dobri rezultati! baš dobro!
neka se sve trese od velikih beta!
uljeva mi nadu da ću se i ja usrečiti na vv-u!

----------


## crna ovca

Cure citam osnovne podatke i brojeve telefona za narucivanje. Ima li kakvih promjena sto se tice toga?

Ja  bi se trebala naruciti za prvi pregled. Iza nas je godinu dana nezasticenih, godinu dana ciljanih stimuliranih i nestimuliranih i jedna neuspjesna inseminacija. Ne bi htjela vise trositi vrijeme. Po vasem misljenju hoce li me odmah uputiti na IVF? Imam sve nalaze, osim prefleda androloga i muzevog s-grama koji se koliko citam mora napraviti na VV.

Da ne zachetavam topic mozete se javiti i u PM. Stvarno bi mi trebala pomoc. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## crna ovca

I ne kuzim, kakvi se lijekovi cekaju na listi?

Kod nas je koliko znam sve ok. Super sam reagirala na Klomifen... Mize li mi netko objasniti lijekove?

----------


## kitty

crna ovca, brojevi telefona navedeni na prvoj stranici su točni, na njih zoveš sestre i one te naručuju na prve konzultacije, a onda ćeš se dalje s dr-om dogovarati što i kako dalje. ne znam da li će te odmah uputiti na ivf ili će ipak probati još koji aih, koliko sam skužila ako ima indikacija za aih obično probaju s njim 2-3 puta pa tek onda ivf. 
na lijekove se na VV-u ne čeka, nema nikakvih listi, kad dr procijeni da si spremna - ideš u postupak.

sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## crna ovca

Hvala *kitty* malo mi je sada lakse.

----------


## geceta

Ja pak mislim da ce ipak i muz morat obavit sgram i pregled kod androloga.btw,nema ih smisla sad zvati,do 9.1.su na go

----------


## anddu

Samo da dodam za lijekove crna ovco osim klomifena kod IVF-a se u stimuliranom postupku koriste gonali i/ili menopuri uz lijekove za supresiju tipa suprefact, decapeptyl ili cetrotide. Vjerojatno si na drugim klinikama o tome čitala

----------


## majahu

dali tko zna kako je bilo danas na vv

----------


## MALIANĐEO

:Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Meni je sestra rekla da se dr A vraća 16., ne znam da li one ranije dolaze

----------


## špelkica

Sretno Crna ovco  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

svima želim sretan i blagoslovljen Božić i svu sreću svijeta i da se svima ispune želje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alcantra

Sretan Božić i neka vam donese blagoslov i ispunjenje svih želja

----------


## špelkica

Sretan Božić i neka vam donese mnogo novih života!!!!!!

----------


## applepie

Pozdrav svima i sretan vam Božić! nakon 4 neuspješna IVF-a i konzultacija s dr planiram otići u drugu kliniku pa me zanima kako to kod vas izgleda. koliko se čeka na prvi pregled pa na postupak? kada su folikulometrije i koliko se čeka da dodjem na red (zanima me kako ću ih uskladiti s poslom)? što dr misle o prirodnim postupcima? imaju li standardan postupak s kojim idu kod novih pacijenata ili uzimaju u obzir one u drugim klinikama? znam da imam puno pitanja ali u mojoj glavi ih je još i više (sigurno je tako i kod većine vas) i nije mi jasno zašto se ništa ne događa (i endometrij i zameci su mi uvijek dobri). mislim da sve nalaze koje mi me mogli za početak tražiti imam. 
to je za sada to, ali vjerojatno će se pojaviti još koje!          hvala na odgovorima

e da, ja - reducirana prohodnost jajovoda (za sada), MM - sada sve ok (prije bio nešto lošiji spermiogram)

----------


## sanda1977

ja namjeravam na vv applepie....tu mi se ćini nekako najbolje...a gdje si prije bila?

----------


## sanda1977

pitanjce! da li se može ići na prirodni ciklus IVF poslije stimuliranog....? 
da li je netko možda već i išao?
ćula sam da budu dobri folikuli poslije stimuliranog drugi ciklus....kod nekoga... :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

Sretan Vam BOZIC i bozicni blagdani..................

----------


## špelkica

*Applepie*, dobro došla! Ja sam na VV od 2009., sad sam imala pauzu od god dana i opet planiramo natrag jer sam čula da se ne čeka za lijekove tj ne postoji lista čekanja. Prije sam bila kod dr L, sad se mislimo prebaciti dr A. Sad i mene zanima da li dr A traži nalaze hormona jer dr L nikad nije tražio? Znam da priznaju samo spermiogram iz svoje bolnice pa vjerojatno ćete i to morati. Folikulometrije su obično od 7 do 8, 9 h,  a za prvi pregled ne znam, meni je sestra rekla neka nazovem 1.dc pa će me vjerojatno dr pregledati 3.dc, tako barem pretpostavljam. Vidim da tražiš kliniku u koju ćeš se uklopiti,sretno!

----------


## geceta

Curke,svaki put kad ste tam,salju vadit krv na kraju hodnika i onda se opet vracate do dr. pa dr. prema tim nalazima odreduje vasu terapiju i sam postupak

----------


## kitty

> Curke,svaki put kad ste tam,salju vadit krv na kraju hodnika i onda se opet vracate do dr. pa dr. prema tim nalazima odreduje vasu terapiju i sam postupak


ne šalju baš svakoga tko je u stimulaciji svaki put vadit krv, to ovisi o procjeni dr-a.

----------


## M@tt

> *Applepie*, dobro došla! Ja sam na VV od 2009., sad sam imala pauzu od god dana i opet planiramo natrag *jer sam čula da se ne čeka za lijekove tj ne postoji lista čekanja.* Prije sam bila kod dr L, sad se mislimo prebaciti dr A. Sad i mene zanima da li dr A traži nalaze hormona jer dr L nikad nije tražio? Znam da priznaju samo spermiogram iz svoje bolnice pa vjerojatno ćete i to morati. Folikulometrije su obično od 7 do 8, 9 h,  a za prvi pregled ne znam, meni je sestra rekla neka nazovem 1.dc pa će me vjerojatno dr pregledati 3.dc, tako barem pretpostavljam. Vidim da tražiš kliniku u koju ćeš se uklopiti,sretno!


Špelkica jel ovo istina? Pa ja sam čuo da se čeka pola godine na lijekove, šta na VV više nije to tako?

----------


## Alcantra

na VV nema liste čekanja za lijekove, u postupak krećemo kada dr. odredi.
 Iz mog potpisa se vidi da se ne čeka dugo
sretno

----------


## M@tt

> na VV nema liste čekanja za lijekove, u postupak krećemo kada dr. odredi.
>  Iz mog potpisa se vidi da se ne čeka dugo
> sretno


Hvala, a jel se može odlučiti kod kojeg doktora ili to oni određuju?

----------


## Alcantra

može se birati. 
Ja sam kod dr. A koji je je iskusniji i jako sam zadovoljna, i s njim i sa sestrama za koje imam samo riječih hvale.

----------


## M@tt

> može se birati. 
> Ja sam kod dr. A koji je je iskusniji i jako sam zadovoljna, i s njim i sa sestrama za koje imam samo riječih hvale.


Super, dobro znat ako će se desiti da čemo zbog financijske strane morati ići preko hzzo umjesto privatno. Hvala ti

----------


## geceta

> ne šalju baš svakoga tko je u stimulaciji svaki put vadit krv, to ovisi o procjeni dr-a.


Hm,ok,onda sam ja samo stekla takav dojam kad smo bili u postupku jer je bas nekako svaki put islo da su sve zene zavrsile na vadenju i opet nazad kod sestara u redu.moja kriva procjena :Smile:  al i dalje mislim da za krenut uopce treba nalaz hormona,cistam da se vidi situacija u organizmu

----------


## špelkica

To što se ne čeka za lijekove mi izgleda predobro da bude istina, kad smo mi krenuli 2009.god na VV trebalo nam je 6 mj samo od prvog pregleda do inseminacije, onda sam se prebacila na SD nakon što je dr L otišao jer sam čula da dr A ne prima pacijente i tam sam tak dugo čekala za postupak i lijekove da sam opet dobila cistu. U tih 5 god neplodnosti nisam dogurala ni do jednog IVF-a, a moja dijagnoza ne može biti gora.

----------


## mirjana s

draga špelkica
grozno je što nisi uspjela doći do ni do jednog IVF .ali bojim se da bi ti bilo bolje da ako ti je jajovod loš da ga odstraniš.činit će ti se ovo grozno
ali ti pišem sa svoga iskustva fala bogu ja imam oba jajnika i 3 ivf stimulirana iza sebe.i koliko bi ih bilo još da nije bilo dr.koja je rekla da ako nije dobar jajovod da se odstrani
meni su u 9/2011 odstranili i drugi jajovod i sada mogu zahvaliti - trudna sam 8tjedana

----------


## špelkica

Zašto ti je dr rekla da odstrane jajovod? tj zašto je bolje? Sad, da su mi odstranili jajovod kod laparoskopije, nikom ništ, ali sad baš da idem na operaciju samo radi toga, baš mi nije, osim toga nedaj Bog da ikad opet idem...

----------


## mirjana s

znam, nije se ni meni išlo,to mi je bila 2 laparaskopija ali ako je loš.
meni se kod stimulacije napunio tekućinom a ta tekućina ispere embri poslije transvera,Hvala bogu da je bilo tako jer niko nije obračao pažnju na njega.
tko zna koliko bi još puta išla na IVF.

----------


## hallo

> može se birati. 
> Ja sam kod dr. A koji je je iskusniji i jako sam zadovoljna, i s njim i sa sestrama za koje imam samo riječih hvale.


hej mala kako ste vi 4 heheeh,

----------


## hallo

> Špelkica jel ovo istina? Pa ja sam čuo da se čeka pola godine na lijekove, šta na VV više nije to tako?


na lijekove se ne čeka ali između postupaka se preporuča pauza od 5-6mj

----------


## hope31

> pitanjce! da li se može ići na prirodni ciklus IVF poslije stimuliranog....? 
> da li je netko možda već i išao?
> ćula sam da budu dobri folikuli poslije stimuliranog drugi ciklus....kod nekoga...


Može, ja sam išla u stimulirani i onda mjesec dana pauzu imala i slijedeći mjesec bila u prirodnom....

----------


## hope31

A između postupaka ne mora biti pauza 6 mjeseci jedino kod stimuliranih svakih 6 mjeseci se može u stimulirani, između se može prirodno da prate ili polustimulirani sa klomifenima

----------


## hallo

> A između postupaka ne mora biti pauza 6 mjeseci jedino kod stimuliranih svakih 6 mjeseci se može u stimulirani, između se može prirodno da prate ili polustimulirani sa klomifenima


ja sam i mislila na stimulirani!!prirodno, naravno ,može svaki mjesec.

----------


## Alcantra

> hej mala kako ste vi 4 heheeh,


brojim 7 dnt, simptoma gotovo nikakvih (osim napuhnutosti, što je vjerojatno od utrića), ali me stisla prehlada i promuklost
za tjedan dana vadim betu, nadam se dobromu

pozdrav

----------


## sanda1977

hvala vam svima na odgovorima...
pa mogla bi u prirodni onda... :Cool:

----------


## hope31

> ja sam i mislila na stimulirani!!prirodno, naravno ,može svaki mjesec.


hallo nisam mislila ništa loše, samo sam odgovorila ako joj nešto nije jasno :Smile:

----------


## hope31

premda ni meni nije puno toga jasno :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> hallo nisam mislila ništa loše, samo sam odgovorila ako joj nešto nije jasno


ma nisam ni ja <3

----------


## hallo

> brojim 7 dnt, simptoma gotovo nikakvih (osim napuhnutosti, što je vjerojatno od utrića), ali me stisla prehlada i promuklost
> za tjedan dana vadim betu, nadam se dobromu
> 
> pozdrav


rano je za simptome,,držim ti fige pusaaaaaa

----------


## kitty

> brojim 7 dnt, simptoma gotovo nikakvih (osim napuhnutosti, što je vjerojatno od utrića), ali me stisla prehlada i promuklost
> za tjedan dana vadim betu, nadam se dobromu


meni danas 10.dnt, isto nikakvih simptoma osim bolnih cicki (a to je od utrića...). malo me to čak i brine.
ma zapravo, nadam se da je ovaj nedostatak simptoma zapravo dobar znak  :Wink:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sretna vam Nova 2012 i neka nam donese sto vise bebica!!

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, zna li netko definitivno točnu i konačnu informaciju kada se doktorica vraća s GO?

----------


## geceta

Prvo:svima sretna i bebastichna Nova!!! Isto me zanima kad se onda konacno vracaju dri i sestre? A i vase misljenje:kad sam dr zvala da joj javim betu,dosta rastreseno mi je rekla da joj se javim u veljaci a meni je to dugo i razmisljam si da joj se javim 1dc u sijecnju,sto mislite?ionak mi je vjestica krajem mj

----------


## Kadauna

kad si geceta zvala doktoricu i zašto je bila rastresena?

----------


## geceta

19.,negdje oko 14h a ne znam zast,mozda je imala pacijenticu pa zato,totalno me nije dozivjela

----------


## Ivanicaa

To je njezina normalna reakcija.....
Doktorica se vraća 09.01. a doktor 16.01.

----------


## geceta

Hh  :Smile:  sve vise naginjem tvom misljenju,da se prije javim

----------


## Ivanicaa

Samo se ti javi! Ja sam tako napravila, a što bi bilo da nisam!?

----------


## hope31

kitty jesi vadila betu?

----------


## kitty

jesam, napisala sam na odbrojavanju, beta je 0  :Rolling Eyes: . novi stimulirani u 3. mjesecu.

----------


## geceta

Ajoj,kitty,zao mi je :Sad: ja sam drzala fige za smrznute.koliko ti je bilo proslo izmedu stimuliranog i transfera smrznutih?drzi se  :Love:

----------


## kitty

geceta, stimulirani je bio krajem 9. mjeseca ali je bila biokemijska, nakon toga jedan ciklus pauza i odmah smrzlići. nisam previše tužna, nekako sam u ovaj postupak i išla bez nekih očekivanja.

----------


## hope31

kitty zao mi je nisam vidjela stvarno :Sad: idemo dalje...nema predaje

----------


## kitty

> kitty zao mi je nisam vidjela stvarnoidemo dalje...nema predaje


naravno da nema predaje  :Kiss: ! a i novi zakon nam se smiješi  :Klap:

----------


## Luna81

kitty, drži se, žao mi je što nije uspjelo, ali nada umire zadnja :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Cure, nadam sa da ćete mi moći pomoći.

Rodila sam prije 3 godine, 2 tjedna nakon poroda su me kiretirali zbog zaostale posljedice. Nakon 1,5 godine sam dobila oskudnu menstruaciju, ali kako sam dojila,mislila sam da je normalno. Kad sam prestala dojiti i M se nije unormalila, krenula sam kod ginekologa vidjeti što je. Pila sam duphaston 1 mjesec, a onda femoston 2/10 3 mjeseca. M jednako oskudne.

Danas sam bila na pregledu kod ginekologa i kaže da mi on ne može pomoći, ni na što nisam reagirala i upućuje me dalje- na kliniku Vuk Vrhovec. Prije toga moram izvaditi hormone. 

Moja pitanja su:
- hoće li mi tamo prihvatiti nalaze hormona ako sam ih vadila negdje drugdje (čini mi se da sam čitala da neke klinike ne prihvaćaju rado tuđe nalaze)?
-ima li koji profesor koji je na glasu i do kog se nekako može doći (ovaj moj ginekolog mi je rekao neka ne pristajem na titulu dr. nego da mi samo prof. dr. objasni u čemu je moj problem)?
-koliko takve obrade traju, nisam iz Zg i zanima me je li to mogućeobaviti u jednom danu ili kako?
-ima li koja pozitivna priča s ovakvom dijagnozom?

Puno vam hvala, imam još tisuću pitanja i nadam se da nisam nešto bubnula što nema veze s potpomognutom.

----------


## Strašna

Mislim da ne prihvaćaju nalaze hormona obavljene drugdje, ali to je samo moje iskustvo. Moja doktorica ih je uzela na uvid, ali morala sam obavljat te nalaze i kod njih. Obrade traju više dana i nije ih moguće obaviti u jednom danu (pregledi, folikulometrije, postupak...) a ima nas puno koje nismo iz ZG. To je ono što sam ti ja znala odgovorit, ali javit ce se netko..ima tu puno pametnih cura sa duuuugim iskustvom....
Samo pitaj! Sretno!

----------


## Charlie

*Mimah* nisam dobro shvatila, tebe zanima samo zašto je došlo do poremećaja ili biste htjeli novu trudnoću? Ako je samo do pronalaženja uzroka, možeš obaviti UZ u jednom danu i vađenje hormona (hormoni FSH, LH i estradiol se vade 3.-5. dan ciklusa a progesteron cca 7 dana od ovulacije što je u prosjeku 21. dc; hormoni štitnjače mogu se vaditi bilo koji dan). Ako ćete u postupak to je drugo. Možda bi ti bilo najbolje da se naručiš na konzultacije kod nekog dr. (ne znam ima li koji prof. na VV) i da te dalje vodi stručnjak, što god bude trebalo. U tom slučaju vjerojatno računaj prvi dolazak na konzultacije pa onda dalje ovisno o danu ciklusa. Ako se odlučiš za privatnika fleksibilnije je, ali košta...

----------


## Mimah

Da, oprostite, nisam bila jasna. Htjeli bismo novu trudnoću. 

Za konzultacije treba uputnica? 

Hvala vam, cure, stvarno su vaše informacije puno znače! Imat ću još pitanja, sigurno.

Sretno nam bilo!

----------


## Kadauna

Pretpostavljam da biste išli na drugo dijete......

Na Vuku koliko znam nema profesora, no nije mi jasan stav ginekologa, kaže da jedino profesor to može riješiti i šalje ju na Vuk Vrhovec :Rolling Eyes:  I nije mi jasno da netko mora biti profesor za daljnju obradu, da titula dr. nije dovoljna. Ja se uistinu bojim takvih liječnika ginekologa :Shock:  koji tako blebetaju

Dr. Alebić je već 4-5 godina na Vuku i susreće se dnevno s raznim dijagnozama pa i amenorejom/izostankom menstruacije. 

Samo što na Vuku daljnju dijagnostiku vjerujem da ne možeš kompletnu napraviti - eventualno laparoskopiju, histeroskopiju, ćHSG ali možeš u matičnoj klinici Vuka - na Merkuru. 

Javi se kao što ti je rekla Charlie dr. Alebiću na Vuk Vrhovcu, vraća se navodno 19.1. i dogovori daljnji hodogram, tad ćeš moći napraviti i hormonalnu sliku. Meni je Alebić davno prihvatio nalaze hormona iz priv. laboratorija....vjerujem da će i tebi za prvu ruku, ako to možeš u svom mjestu stanovanja napraviti i s tim doći na 1. konzultacije, to tako i napravi. 

SRETNO!!

----------


## TrudyC

Mimah - ako je profesor uvjet, na Petrovoj su MPO ginekolozi- profesori Šimunić i Vrčić, Kasum je docent (korak do profesora), Pavičić Baldani također

Iskreno za takav problem ti ne treba profesor, treba ti dobar dijagnostičar. Moja preporuka bi bila dr. Radončić na Poliklinici Vili.

----------


## Mimah

Trudy, to je privatna poliklinika, jel' tako? Kako se cijene kreću za, ne znam i sama što  :Undecided: ?

----------


## TrudyC

Za konzultacije bi ti moglo biti cca 300 - 400 kuna. Možda se varam. Ali isplati se jer pretresete sve. 

http://www.vili.hr/kontakt.asp - tu ti je link s telefonima.

----------


## pirica

ne znam meni su prihvaceni svi nalazi iz drugih klinika

----------


## hedoniza

do kada su sada u vv na godišnjem??

----------


## Alcantra

moja beta 14 dnt 648,30

----------


## Šiškica

Još jednom čestitan Alcatra , prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

i naravno bravo VV :Klap:  :Yes:

----------


## kitty

bravo Alcantra, odlična beta  :Klap:

----------


## majahu

čestitam Alcatra  :Very Happy: 
p.s ja sam imala srijedom punkciju

----------


## Alcantra

hvala, hvala i ja kažem bravo za VV!!!
još jedna cura koja je sa mnom bila u postupku ima lijepu betu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hope31

Čestitam Alcantra, to je prekrsano :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

> do kada su sada u vv na godišnjem??


edoniza doktorica se vraća 09.01. a doktor 16.01. :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> moja beta 14 dnt 648,30


Čestitam. Bravo.

----------


## sanda1977

baš lijepo počela nova godina...ja ću biti sretna ako mi se oplode js...uopće...

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, nešto ste tihe...
Budući da mi se bliže opet odlasci u ZG i priprema za prvo IVF, molim nekog iskusnijeg da mi prepriča svoje iskustvo. Sam postupak mi je jasan, a posebno me zanima koji se lijekovi sve mogu koristit za poticanje ovulacije. Naime, inače nemam ovulaciju i za prve dvije inseminacije sam koristila klomifene...u prvom postupku sam imala 2 folikula, a u drugom samo 1.
Da li se može na ivf isto ic s klomifenima? ili je normalan slijed jača stimulacija....
nekako me strah da cu opet imat jedan ili ni jedan folikul.
Koliko dana se uzima takva terapija? Često sam čula za gonale, menupure......
Pomagajte jer me već sad hvata panika...

----------


## Alcantra

> Drage moje, nešto ste tihe...
> Budući da mi se bliže opet odlasci u ZG i priprema za prvo IVF, molim nekog iskusnijeg da mi prepriča svoje iskustvo. Sam postupak mi je jasan, a posebno me zanima koji se lijekovi sve mogu koristit za poticanje ovulacije. Naime, inače nemam ovulaciju i za prve dvije inseminacije sam koristila klomifene...u prvom postupku sam imala 2 folikula, a u drugom samo 1.
> Da li se može na ivf isto ic s klomifenima? ili je normalan slijed jača stimulacija....
> nekako me strah da cu opet imat jedan ili ni jedan folikul.
> Koliko dana se uzima takva terapija? Često sam čula za gonale, menupure......
> Pomagajte jer me već sad hvata panika...


Strašna, mislim da stimulacija ovisi o dijagnozi i nalazu hormona, o protokolima imaš na ovim stranicama.

Savjetujem da se ne opterećuješ previše unaprijed i za početak prepustiš dr. Sretno

----------


## Richy

Pozdrav svima!!
Nije me bilo jedno vrijeme od svih mojih silnih obaveza ne stignem ni razmišljati o ovim stavrima, a toliko su mi bitne...čestitam svim trudnicama, ako već nisam...Ja sam trenutno u iščekivanju menge nakon utrogestana i bromergona...prošli puta kada sam bila na VV dr. mi je rekao da su hormoni sada u redu, i da možemo dalje ( s tim da i dalje moram piti poi pola tabletice bromergona..)...ja sam ga molila da je ako je ikako moguće da mi nekako natempira da budem u postupku početkom trećeg mjeseca, pa je rekao da ćemo se tako onda i prilagoditi tome..Dobila sam 2 kutije yasmina, i rekao mi je da sada kad dobijem mengu u prvom mjesecu krenem piti yasmin po jednu tabletu navečer svaki dan dok ne potrošim prvu kutiju...pa onda da napravim prekid tjedan danan pa onda opet počnem piti drugu kutiju yasmina i pred kraj te druge kutije da se javim da me naruči 3. dan ciklusa u trećem mjesecu pa onda krećemo dalje!?Jeza me hvata od yasmin trableta jer sam puno čitala o njima i vidim da su mnoge cure imale problema koristeći ih, a opet valjda on zna!?Ali nije li inače neko pravilo da se pije jedna kutija??Zašto je meni odmah dao dvije???kakva su vaša iskustva sa yasminom??Čitala sam da imaju vrlo loše nuspojave, pa se već brinem unaprijed, a sve je pitanje dana...danas ili sutra kada ću ih krenuti uzimati...pa bi mi svaki vaš savjet dobro došao!????pleaseeeee....

----------


## kitty

Richy, pretpostavljam da si dobila 2 kutije Yasmina, jer kako si i sama rekla, želiš naštimati da u postupku budeš početkom 3. mjeseca. ja se ne bih toliko brinula zbog mogućih nuspojava, naravno da su one moguće - kao i kod svakog drugog lijeka. ali reći ću ti iz prve ruke - moja seka je godinama koristila Yasmin radi kontracepcije i nikad nije imala niti jednu nuspojavu, dapače, odlično se osjećala. to je sve individualno, netko ima teške nuspojave ali većina ih ipak normalno podnosi.

sretno, i vidimo se u 3. mjesecu  :Wink: !

----------


## Strašna

Ja danas prestajem sa Yasminom, nakon dogovora sa svojom MPO doktoricom. Pila sam yasmin 2 kutije bez prekida.....dakle 42 dana (ja sam 41 dan) i sad cekam mengu. Muka mi je od yasmina....dosta mi ga je. Sad se nadam da cu jos ovaj tjedan dobit mengu i da konacno opet krecem u nove pobjede.

----------


## hope31

Ja sam zavrsila u nedjelju s yasminom i sad cekam da mi dode bestija da mozemo krenuti ako sve bude ok

----------


## Richy

Hvala Kitty :Smile:  , odmah mi je malo lakše!Eeee da, možda se vidimo u trećem mjesecu?!?!Pokušavam još nekako ne razmišljati o svemu što me čeka...a znam da je put trnovit i nimalo lak i jednostavan...ipak se nadam da se sve da izdržati i preživjeti,zar ne??Pusa curke...držite se!

----------


## hope31

> Ja danas prestajem sa Yasminom, nakon dogovora sa svojom MPO doktoricom. Pila sam yasmin 2 kutije bez prekida.....dakle 42 dana (ja sam 41 dan) i sad cekam mengu. Muka mi je od yasmina....dosta mi ga je. Sad se nadam da cu jos ovaj tjedan dobit mengu i da konacno opet krecem u nove pobjede.


Draga ja isto jos nisam dobila pa me to sad vec nervira,ja sam u nedjelju prestala pit,svaki pol sata idem u wc vidjet jel sam dobila...valjda cemo dobit do petka,

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam u ponedjeljak zadnju popila... vjerujem da bi mogla i ja do petka dobit, ali ne znam baš. Zadnji put sam dobila 5 dan nakon yasmina, tako da se ne zabrinjavam. Jedino mi je doktorica rekla ako mi slučajno 3DC bude padao u nedjelju da bolje dodjem 2DC, dakle u subotu...nego 4DC.

----------


## hope31

> Ja sam u ponedjeljak zadnju popila... vjerujem da bi mogla i ja do petka dobit, ali ne znam baš. Zadnji put sam dobila 5 dan nakon yasmina, tako da se ne zabrinjavam. Jedino mi je doktorica rekla ako mi slučajno 3DC bude padao u nedjelju da bolje dodjem 2DC, dakle u subotu...nego 4DC.


Ja se jedino bojim da mi ne zapadne petak navecer,onda mi pon 4.dc ili da samo dodem u subotu,nemam bas nekog izbora

----------


## Strašna

Ako dobiješ u petak navečer, to se ne računa kao prvi dan, već slijedeći dan, u ovom slučaju bi ti subota bila 1 DC. Mislim da su neke cure spominjale ako menstruacija dođe do 18:00h toga dana računa se taj dan kao prvi. Sve iza 18:00h je zapravo sutrašnji dan prvi dan. Onda bi ti subota bila 1 DC, a ponedjeljak 3DC i to bi bilo OK.  :Smile: 
Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Ako dobiješ u petak navečer, to se ne računa kao prvi dan, već slijedeći dan, u ovom slučaju bi ti subota bila 1 DC. Mislim da su neke cure spominjale ako menstruacija dođe do 18:00h toga dana računa se taj dan kao prvi. Sve iza 18:00h je zapravo sutrašnji dan prvi dan. Onda bi ti subota bila 1 DC, a ponedjeljak 3DC i to bi bilo OK. 
> Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim


A ne znam kazu da ako dobijes do 16 sati racuna se kao prvi dan a iza 16 tek sutradan i ovidi o krvarenju ako dobijes i poslije 16 a ide bas krv a ne smede onda se racuna prvi dan ciklusa..a nisam pametna,vidjet cemo kad ce bestija doc

----------


## Strašna

Pa i opet, pitala si da ako dobiješ petak navečer....opet ce se to racunat kao subota da je 1 DC. Ništa, vidjet cemo...... I sama čekam  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Strasna, ja sam jednom prilikom dobila u petak popodne i dosla u subotu, to je najbolje bilo sto sam mogla napraviti. Bolje je doci ranije nego prekasno

----------


## Strašna

Vjerujem. Meni doktorica rekla ako mi 3DC padne na nedjelju, da dodjem u subotu.

----------


## kitty

moram priznati da ja još uvijek nisam sigurna što se točno računa kao 1.dc jer sam prošli put kad sam išla u postupak mengu trebala dobiti u petak ali kako ona u 15 sati još nije bila došla zvala sam sestre da pitam do koliko sati treba doći da bi se taj dan računao kao 1.dc i dobila odgovor da ako pravo krvarenje započne i u 22 sata, da je onda to prvi dan ciklusa. s obzirom da ovdje na forumu svako malo iskaču različiti sati koji se računaju / ne računaju kao 1.dc ostala sam skroz zbunjena  :Rolling Eyes: .
na svu sreću, M je došla tek u subotu ujutro tako da je 3.dc bio ponedjeljak pa više nije bilo nikakvih dilema.

----------


## geceta

Mogu tu iskakat kojekakve info,ja se uvijek drzim da je najbolje ( dok je to moguce ) njih pitati.Nama je to isto rekla sestra kad smo cekale punkciju

----------


## hope31

Nista jos od bestije,pa poludit cu

----------


## Strašna

De nemoj me zezat...a meni danas predvečer krenulo "nešto"...ugrušci koji što dalje više ide samo krv....tako da ja pičim u subotu  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

I ja sam sinoc dobila oko 22 h,tako da i ja idrm u subotu..ako si za ubijanje vremena zajedno Strasna vidimo se gore

----------


## hope31

Ja sam sad zvala kazu da moram bit gore oko pol 8 zato sto sad nisu jos guzve

----------


## Kadauna

Cure sretno, neka se i u ovoj godini nastavi pozitivan forumski niz trudnica s VV-a.

----------


## Strašna

> Ja sam sad zvala kazu da moram bit gore oko pol 8 zato sto sad nisu jos guzve


Bem mu, morat ću nagovorit muža da me vozi, jer nema šanse da mi prijevoz tad dodje. U zg tek dodjem oko pola 9. Sva sreća pa je subota...pa je muž kod kuce.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sad zvala...rekla mi doktorica u 9...a sestra oko pola 9. Nikako prije 8. Ti si kod doktora, jel? Koma....

----------


## hope31

> Ja sad zvala...rekla mi doktorica u 9...a sestra oko pola 9. Nikako prije 8. Ti si kod doktora, jel? Koma....


Ja sam kod doktorice isto,pa meni je rekla u pol 8..svasta,ja imam vlak u 3 ujutro tako da dodem oko 6:40 u zg

----------


## Strašna

A blagi Bože....to je strasno....ja inace idem busom...u 10 do 6...dodjem oko pol 9 u zg.....prije 9 sam na VV. Ali sutra je i muž kod kuće pa ćemo autom. Otići cu da budem oko 8 tamo. Nemoš vjerovat... Kako cemo se skuzit?

----------


## hope31

Ja nemam pojma ako je tebi tako rekla..stvarno nisam pametna..ja cu imat bijelu dugu tunik,visoka sam i mrsavija..imam dugu smedu kosu :Smile: )

----------


## Strašna

Oki doki..pokušat ću te skužit!

----------


## Incika

.evo cure da vam se javim sa nažalost jako jako jako losim vijestima...   :Sad: 
09.01. sam bila na biopsiji korionskih resica u Merkuru kod docenta Duića,pikao me 2 puta i doslo je do unutarnjeg krvarenja,a malo kasnije mi je istekla i sva plodna voda...odmah sam hospitalizirana tamo na ginekologiji(užas,nebi nikome preporučila ići tamo) i pratio me 3 dana ultrazvukom i jučer napravio kiretažu u 12+4 tjednu trudnoće....
Kad sam ga pitala kako se to dogodilo,rekao je: "Nažalost takve komplikacije se događaju"
Svaka čast dr.Jukić koja me jučer ujutro posjetila prije kiretaže(jos nisam znala da srčeko više ne kuca) i uputila par lijepih riječi,makar ni ona nije imala bas nade da će se dobro završiti i rekla mi je da sam ja u onih 1% statistike....Nažalost ja sam uvijek u tom malom postotku negativne statistike....Eto....
Samo vas molim,slušajte mene i ne idite na prenatalnu dijagnostiku u KB Merkur!!!!!!!!

----------


## dim

*Incika* prestrašno  :Crying or Very sad: , žao mi je  :Taps: !

----------


## Strašna

Incika baš mi je žao! Drži se!

----------


## geceta

Incika,zao mi je,najiskrenije;( drzi se koliko mozes...hvala ti na snazi i hrabrosti sto si odmah podijelila svoje iskustvo sa nama  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Cure jel netko zna za povoljan smještaj u zg...nije toliko bitna blizina VV, ali da ima kuhinju i kupatilo ukljucene a ne da se dijele?
Sorry na offtopičarenju!

----------


## Šiškica

Incika jako mi je žao !!! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## hope31

Incika jako mi je zao..drzi se

----------


## marincezg

> Drage moje, nešto ste tihe...
> Budući da mi se bliže opet odlasci u ZG i priprema za prvo IVF, molim nekog iskusnijeg da mi prepriča svoje iskustvo. Sam postupak mi je jasan, a posebno me zanima koji se lijekovi sve mogu koristit za poticanje ovulacije. Naime, inače nemam ovulaciju i za prve dvije inseminacije sam koristila klomifene...u prvom postupku sam imala 2 folikula, a u drugom samo 1.
> Da li se može na ivf isto ic s klomifenima? ili je normalan slijed jača stimulacija....
> nekako me strah da cu opet imat jedan ili ni jedan folikul.
> Koliko dana se uzima takva terapija? Često sam čula za gonale, menupure......
> Pomagajte jer me već sad hvata panika...


draga moja nista ti ne brini..... dr. ce sam odluciti  na sta ces ici jer ces vaditi hormone pa ce on procijenit sta i kako dalje....
 ako se dr. odluci na gonale ili menopure mozda bude bolje, ali strpi se.....
 meni je rekao da mi je slaba rezerva js i da tu on nista nemoze kao u stilu tako sam se rodila
 ja sam bila i na gonalima, i menopurima i klomifenima pa sam znala dobiti 1 js ili 2 js a jednom niti jednu js
drz se i pozzzz

----------


## marincezg

> Strasna, ja sam jednom prilikom dobila u petak popodne i dosla u subotu, to je najbolje bilo sto sam mogla napraviti. Bolje je doci ranije nego prekasno


bolje je doci 2 dc nego 4 dc....... tak su meni rekli........

----------


## Alcantra

Incika žao mi je, nemam riječi

----------


## Richy

Hope31 i Strašna,curke držite se...samo hrabro i glavu gore...sve ste bliže svome cilju!!!Incka, divim se tvojoj hrabrosti da ovo podjeliš sa svima nama, iskreno mi je žao što si to iskusila na vlastitoj koži, ali to je iza tebe...znaš da iza kiše uvijek dolazi sunce, pa tako će to biti i u tvome slučaju, samo hrabro!!Moji su problemi u usporedbi s vašim gotovo nimalo vrijedni spomena,,ali ja počinjem šiziti!07.01. sam popila zadnju tabletu utrogestana ( za ciklus ), i inače mi dođe menga još taj dan, čak dan prije, ili nakon 3-4 dana...danas je već 14.01. a ja još čekam i čekam,i ništa!jeean dan imam neke simptome da ću dobiti, onda opet drugi dan nemam...svaki čas trkam do wc-a, ali ništa!!A kada dobijem krećem sa yasminom!!kako sam shvatila dr. yasmin trebam uzimati jednu tabletu dnevno i o navečer i to prvi dan ciklusa?!!jesam li u pravu???

----------


## Kadauna

užasno mi je žao što si ovo *Incika* morala proći  :Sad: ( mogu samo zamisliti kako je vama nakon svega. Tko te je i zašto slao na biopsiju korionskih resica? Jel zbog te genetske bolesti koju spominješ? Koji je bio cilj te pretrage? 

Drži se i kad budeš imala vremena, snage i volje napiši nam malo detaljnije svoje iskustvo........

Nadam se da ćete naći uskoro opet snage za novi IVF - ovaj put možda stvarno uz PID koji je ranije spominjala Ina33, možda je to nešto što nam i novi zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji sprema... možda će predimplantacijska dijagnostika biti dozvoljena, uistinu ne znam .......

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje evo mene. Danas sam bila na VV. Sve je prošlo super. Doktorica je jako zadovoljna...svime...tako da sam danas krenula sa 1 i pol ampulom gonala. U utorak idem opet. Jeste si vi same davale injekcije. Ja bi to bas sutra probala u trbuh.

----------


## geceta

ja sam isla na hitnu koja je dvije ulice dalje, nije mi se dalo samoj ali sljedeci put cu si sama davati

----------


## Strašna

Ma ja bi baš sama.....čula sam da je manje bolno u trbuh. E sad...sestra mi je pokazala kako u ruku, jel ima netko savjet za trbuh? (napomena:imam dosta špekića)

I dobila sam vaiginalete NATRII TETRABORATIS...jeste ih i vi koristile?

----------


## kitty

Strašna, što se tiče pikanja, puuuuno jednostavnije je u trbuh nego u ruku, i mene u trbuh nije baš ništa bolilo dok me u ruku kad bi mi sestre davale znalo dosta peći. princip je isti, antiseptikom očistiš kožu (na udaljenosti oko 1 dlan od pupka - imaš nacrtano u uputama koje se nalaze u kutiji od Gonala), onda sa 2 prsta nadigneš kožu (ono, kao da se hoćeš uštipnuti) i pikneš se. ja sam od prvog dana sama davala i zaista je skroz oslobađajuće kad skužiš da možeš sama i da o nikome ne ovisiš. imaš dosta o tome i na ovoj temi. ima i nekih videa na youtubeu, ali nemam sada linkove pa si malo sama potraži.
a Na tetraboratis je antiseptik, to svima daju.

----------


## Strašna

E super! Hvala...  :Smile: 
Nego...ima li kakve veze pod kojim se kutem ubodem u trbuh? U ruku je sestra spominjala pod kutem od 45 stupnjeva?

----------


## kitty

> E super! Hvala... 
> Nego...ima li kakve veze pod kojim se kutem ubodem u trbuh? U ruku je sestra spominjala pod kutem od 45 stupnjeva?


tako isto i u trbuh  :Smile: . sretno!

----------


## hope31

> Hope31 i Strašna,curke držite se...samo hrabro i glavu gore...sve ste bliže svome cilju!!!Incka, divim se tvojoj hrabrosti da ovo podjeliš sa svima nama, iskreno mi je žao što si to iskusila na vlastitoj koži, ali to je iza tebe...znaš da iza kiše uvijek dolazi sunce, pa tako će to biti i u tvome slučaju, samo hrabro!!Moji su problemi u usporedbi s vašim gotovo nimalo vrijedni spomena,,ali ja počinjem šiziti!07.01. sam popila zadnju tabletu utrogestana ( za ciklus ), i inače mi dođe menga još taj dan, čak dan prije, ili nakon 3-4 dana...danas je već 14.01. a ja još čekam i čekam,i ništa!jeean dan imam neke simptome da ću dobiti, onda opet drugi dan nemam...svaki čas trkam do wc-a, ali 
> ništa!!A kada dobijem krećem sa yasminom!!kako sam shvatila dr. yasmin trebam uzimati jednu tabletu dnevno i o navečer i to prvi dan ciklusa?!!jesam li u pravu???


Richy s yasminom pocinjes isto treci dan ciklusa ne prvi :Smile: sretno i hvala na podrsci...

----------


## hope31

Ja sam isto danas bila na VV i krenula s klomifenima,trebala sam na gonale ali dr je rekla da pricekam 3 mj.padanje zakona pa da sad idemo u blagi stimulirani a ako ne uspije u 3 mjesecu u stimulurani...ali eto ja cu se ipak nadati i za ovaj mjesec..

----------


## kitty

> Richy s yasminom pocinjes isto treci dan ciklusa ne prvisretno i hvala na podrsci...


koliko ja znam, kontracepcijske tablete se počinju uzimati od 1.dc. doduše ja ih dugo nisam uzimala pa možda griješim...

----------


## kitty

sretno hope31, ja isto čekam 3. mjesec  :Smile: . ali nadam se da će tebi već sada uspjeti, držim fige  :Kiss: !

----------


## geceta

> a Na tetraboratis je antiseptik, to svima daju.


Meni nisu. A slazem se da je lakse u trbuh i manje bolno

----------


## hope31

> koliko ja znam, kontracepcijske tablete se počinju uzimati od 1.dc. doduše ja ih dugo nisam uzimala pa možda griješim...


kitty ja sam ih pila i sada,svaki put od 3 dc....nezzzz da li mozda nekom drugacije kazu ali meni i dosta cura je tako bilo...hvala ti na figama,nadam se da necu morat cekat 3 mjesec...a i ti uskoro kreces :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Juhuuuuu drage moje, ja sam si jutros zbiberila svoju prvu injekciju...i to u svoj šlaufćić, koji hvala Bogu da je nekad dobro i poslužio! :Laughing: 
Presretna sam i preponosna na sebe. Inace mi uvijek bude loše kad vadim krv, a kad sam išla na ona školska cijepljenja-gubila sam svijest.
Zato, ovo je veliki napredak za mene i još jedan dokaz u nizu da ja to želim, ja to hoću i ja to mogu  :Smile: )))))
Ugodan vam dan!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> .evo cure da vam se javim sa nažalost jako jako jako losim vijestima...  
> 09.01. sam bila na biopsiji korionskih resica u Merkuru kod docenta Duića,pikao me 2 puta i doslo je do unutarnjeg krvarenja,a malo kasnije mi je istekla i sva plodna voda...odmah sam hospitalizirana tamo na ginekologiji(užas,nebi nikome preporučila ići tamo) i pratio me 3 dana ultrazvukom i jučer napravio kiretažu u 12+4 tjednu trudnoće....
> Kad sam ga pitala kako se to dogodilo,rekao je: "Nažalost takve komplikacije se događaju"
> Svaka čast dr.Jukić koja me jučer ujutro posjetila prije kiretaže(jos nisam znala da srčeko više ne kuca) i uputila par lijepih riječi,makar ni ona nije imala bas nade da će se dobro završiti i rekla mi je da sam ja u onih 1% statistike....Nažalost ja sam uvijek u tom malom postotku negativne statistike....Eto....
> Samo vas molim,slušajte mene i ne idite na prenatalnu dijagnostiku u KB Merkur!!!!!!!!


Inicka ovo je prestrašno baš mi je žao

----------


## Destiny child

Inicka žao mi je. Mogu si zamisliti kako ti je.

Strašna, Kitty i sve ostale cure sretno... Nisam više često na ovom forumu, ali ponekad navratim i mislim na vas. Želim vam da uspijete čim prije...

----------


## Inesz

> .evo cure da vam se javim sa nažalost jako jako jako losim vijestima...  
> 09.01. sam bila na biopsiji korionskih resica u Merkuru kod docenta Duića,pikao me 2 puta i doslo je do unutarnjeg krvarenja,a malo kasnije mi je istekla i sva plodna voda...odmah sam hospitalizirana tamo na ginekologiji(užas,nebi nikome preporučila ići tamo) i pratio me 3 dana ultrazvukom i jučer napravio kiretažu u 12+4 tjednu trudnoće....
> Kad sam ga pitala kako se to dogodilo,rekao je: "Nažalost takve komplikacije se događaju"
> Svaka čast dr.Jukić koja me jučer ujutro posjetila prije kiretaže(jos nisam znala da srčeko više ne kuca) i uputila par lijepih riječi,makar ni ona nije imala bas nade da će se dobro završiti i rekla mi je da sam ja u onih 1% statistike....Nažalost ja sam uvijek u tom malom postotku negativne statistike....Eto....
> Samo vas molim,slušajte mene i ne idite na prenatalnu dijagnostiku u KB Merkur!!!!!!!!


Draga Incika, jako mi je žao zbog spontanog nakon zahvata. Srce mi se slomilo kad sam vidjela da je ovo vaš drugi gubitak radi genetske bolesti. 
Cure su ti već pisale, mislim da ti HZZO treba osigurati predimlaptacijsku dijagnostiku u inozemstvu (npr. Prag). 
Budi uporna i pokušaj si to izboriti.

Drži se. Želim ti puno sreće.

----------


## Charlie

Incika jako mi je žao...pretužno. Držite se i potpisujem Inesz, probajte da vam idući put HZZO odobri PID u inozemstvu.

----------


## zvijezdica11

Pozdrav curke!!
Evo da i ja priključim, prvi put sam na forumu, i danas sam se naručila kod ginekologa za prvi pregled

----------


## Sezen

Incika jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

*Zvijezdica11* dobro došla i što prije se prebacila na forum mladih mama  :Smile:

----------


## zvijezdica11

Zanima se dali se dugo čeka, znači sva ta procdura

----------


## zvijezdica11

> *Zvijezdica11* dobro došla i što prije se prebacila na forum mladih mama


a to je gdje

----------


## Strašna

Osobno nismo dugo cekali.....odmah ides na 1 pregled...i onda skupljas sta sve trebas od nalaza...ti i TM....

----------


## mima235

Evo i ja krećem u postupak. Zanima me koji se hormoni vade između 3-5 dana ciklusa?

----------


## geceta

je li vam se i na koji nacin promjenio ciklus nakon neuspjelog postupka? danas brojim 32. dan ( inace dobim svakih 28-30 dana ) i znam da uvelike sama utjecem jer se nerviram zeleci sto prije dobiti pa da krenemo u sekundarni.

----------


## geceta

> Ma ja bi baš sama.....čula sam da je manje bolno u trbuh. E sad...sestra mi je pokazala kako u ruku, jel ima netko savjet za trbuh? (napomena:imam dosta špekića)
> 
> I dobila sam vaiginalete NATRII TETRABORATIS...jeste ih i vi koristile?


a jel te sestra piknula vec u ruku, tj dala ti prvu u ruku? jer koliko sam ih shvatila, ako krenes si davat u ruku, dajes sve u ruku. isto vrijedi i za trbuh. jer mene bi svaki put pitala di sam do sad primala. ne znam, mozda grijesim

----------


## kitty

> a jel te sestra piknula vec u ruku, tj dala ti prvu u ruku? jer koliko sam ih shvatila, ako krenes si davat u ruku, dajes sve u ruku. isto vrijedi i za trbuh. jer mene bi svaki put pitala di sam do sad primala. ne znam, mozda grijesim


nema to veze. bitno je samo da je subkutano.

----------


## geceta

oki  :Smile:

----------


## barkica

Evo me ne prvi put na ovoj temi! Imam nekoliko postupaka na vv,zadnji dani dr.L. Citam i pratim vasa iskustva i price,vv pise pluseve! Upravo je dosao na svijet jedan mali iz zamrz.st.! Moja susjeda je vec digla ruke od svega i kad je mislila da nista od smrz.nece biti nista,desilo se malo cudo! Ja ne odustajem od borbe koje traje godinama,borit cu se i dalje! Drage moje,glavu gore i u boj!!! I nas cekaju dobra vremena!!!!

----------


## Strašna

> a jel te sestra piknula vec u ruku, tj dala ti prvu u ruku? jer koliko sam ih shvatila, ako krenes si davat u ruku, dajes sve u ruku. isto vrijedi i za trbuh. jer mene bi svaki put pitala di sam do sad primala. ne znam, mozda grijesim


Sestra mi je dala u ruku, ja sma si sama u trbuh. Rekla je da je to ok.

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene da se javim. danas sam bila gore na 1 folikulometriji. Sve super napreduje. Izdvajaju se 5, 6 folikula. Doktorica mi je povecala dozu gonala sa 1 i pol na 2. Preksutra, dakle u četvrtak idem opet. Ako sve bude ok, u subotu bi mogla biti štoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

bravo *Strašna*, držim fige za dobre folikuliće i uspješnu punkciju!
*barkice*, dobrodošla nam!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Kitty  :Smile:

----------


## Incika

> užasno mi je žao što si ovo *Incika* morala proći ( mogu samo zamisliti kako je vama nakon svega. Tko te je i zašto slao na biopsiju korionskih resica? Jel zbog te genetske bolesti koju spominješ? Koji je bio cilj te pretrage? 
> 
> Drži se i kad budeš imala vremena, snage i volje napiši nam malo detaljnije svoje iskustvo........
> 
> Nadam se da ćete naći uskoro opet snage za novi IVF - ovaj put možda stvarno uz PID koji je ranije spominjala Ina33, možda je to nešto što nam i novi zakon o potpomognutoj
> 
> 
>  oplodnji sprema... možda će predimplantacijska dijagnostika biti dozvoljena, uistinu ne znam .......



Na biopsiju korionskih resica smo se odlucili jer nebi opet mogla podnijeti gubitak djeteta nakon rođenja,nije ni sad lako al je puno lakse,i zato jer se može napraviti najranije od svih prenatalnih dijagnostika,vec sa 11 tjedana...  Cilj te pretrage je bio otkriti jel bebica zdrava ili bi isto bila bolesna kao i naš Teo.....
     Evo sreća u nesreći je sad bio nalaz koji je došao iz Francuske i kaže da bi bebica imala istu bolestkao i Teo,tako da bi sad svakak morala na čišćenje  :Sad: 
Ako će predimplantacijska dijagnostika biti dozvoljena ili bar da vraćaju sredstva onda ćemo ići,ako ne onda ništa....nemamo vise ni snage ni živaca prolaziti ponovo kroz sve ovo...

----------


## Inesz

Incika, mislim da vi imate pravo da vam HZZO plati postupak predimplatacijske dijagnostike u inozemstvu jer se to kod nas ne radi.

----------


## TinaB

Stigao nam je nalaz spermiograma - normozoospermia!!

Sad još samo trebam dočekati 1 DC da se javim za hormone. Znate li možda koliko se taj nalaz čeka?

----------


## Richy

Strašna...uistinu si strašna, mislim hrabra...svaka ti čast!!Ti prelamaš sve jake barijere, bravo za tebe!!! Ja sam sada već očajna..danas mi je već 12. dan od zadnje popijene tablete utrogestana za ciklus, a ja još ne curim??!!Više sam sva izvan sebe..brinem se zašto mi sada kasni tako??!!šmrc :Sad: šmrc :Sad: (

----------


## kitty

*Richy*, 12. dan od zadnjeg utrića? a jesi probala raditi testić? nikad se ne zna... 12 dana je svakako predugo, javi se svom giniću ako test bude negativan, možda imaš neku cistu.
*TinaB*, hormone ćeš vaditi 3.-5.dc, ti nalazi ostaju kod dr u kartonu tako da ćeš rezultate saznati kad dođeš na kontrolu.

----------


## weda

Drage moje cure, evo da se i ja uključim u vaše rasprave! Nakon dva neuspjela pokušaja IVF-a danas sam bila na pregledu kod dr. Alebića, vadila hormone i bila
na savjetovanju kod soc. radnice i psihologa. Na moje iznenađenje idući ciklus idem u postupak! Čini mi se to nekako brzo, s obzirom na to koliko se do sad čekalo na postupak. Jeste vi bile na tom razgovoru kod psihologa??

----------


## ksena28

sorry na uletu - kakvo je to savjetovanje kod socijalne radnice?

----------


## TinaB

> *TinaB*, hormone ćeš vaditi 3.-5.dc, ti nalazi ostaju kod dr u kartonu tako da ćeš rezultate saznati kad dođeš na kontrolu.


 Znači na dan kad dođem izvaditi hormone će me odmah naručiti za kontrolu ili?

----------


## kitty

> Znači na dan kad dođem izvaditi hormone će me odmah naručiti za kontrolu ili?


pa vjerojatno će ti reći koje još pretrage trebaš napraviti (tipa KG, markeri hepatitis i HIV, eventualno HSG) i reći ti da se javiš kad to sve skupiš. polako, korak po korak, budeš sve skužila u hodu. sretno!

ksena28, pretpostavljam da je weda mislila na pravno savjetovanje, jer na VV-u pravnica i soc. radnica sjede u istoj sobi a za termin savjetovanja se obično dogovaraš sa soc. radnicom a ona onda pravnici prenese kad je termin.

----------


## Destiny child

> sorry na uletu - kakvo je to savjetovanje kod socijalne radnice?


Razgovor kod socijalne radnice prije ulaska u postupak svodi se na upoznavanje sa tvojim pravima (tipa da možeš odustati u bilo kojem trenutku postupka, koliko postupaka ti je plaćeno od strane HZZO-a, da MPO dijete ima jednaka prava kao i ostala djeca itd. ) Ništa tipa provjere tvog socijalnog statusa, uvjeta stanovanja, obiteljske situacije, plaće i sl. što bi se na prvu moglo pomisliti.

Isto tako psihološko savjetovanje nije nikakva procjena psiholoških karakteristika osoba koje ulaze u MPO već jedan ugodan razgovor i upoznavanje sa psihologom kojem se u bilo kojem trenutku postupka možeš obratiti ako želiš i ako osjećaš potrebu za razgovorom  iz bilo kojeg razloga (tipa nerazumijevanje okoline, teško se nosiš s neuspjehom postupka i sl.)

----------


## Kadauna

Destiny child, jel to onda socijalna radnica/radnik na Vuk Vrhovcu provodi pravno savjetovanje?

----------


## Šiškica

Na VV su dvije ženskice jedna je valjda pravnica a druga soc.radnica..  i naravno kat niže je psihologica ( isto su bile dvije , starija i mlađa) pa kod koje završiš završiš!!  
Mi smo bili kod mlađe i nije me se dojmila !!!

----------


## Šiškica

E i valjda su se psihologice sabrale  :Grin: , mi smo bili među prvim parovima koji su bili na p/p savjetovanju!!!
Bili smo u onoj turi koja je trebala i drugo MPO mišljenje  !!

----------


## geceta

ma ta dolje psihologica nam je tlak digla!!! imali smo dogovoreno i neki joj je par jako kasnio a onda je imala kasnije neku gospodu s kojom je imala cak 15 min posla pa je nas otpilila da joj dodemo kasnije tako da smo ujutro bili gore na 2. katu na pikici i na vadenju krvi di uvijek nekako bas mene prescrollaju pa me zaborave prozvati ili mi napravi podlijev pa mi na kraju vadi maltene iz samog lakta, na 3. katu kod pravnice, pa na maloj turi po Rebru ( kariotipi i to ) pa opet kod psihologice koja tada nije imala ni mjesta za nas nego nas je onda intervjuirala u njihovom apartmanu. a poanta je ne se previse zivcirati jel?  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

> Destiny child, jel to onda socijalna radnica/radnik na Vuk Vrhovcu provodi pravno savjetovanje?


nadam se da može odgovor od mene  :Grin: 

pravnica i socijalna radnica se nalaze u istoj sobi, tako da kad se ideš dogovarati za termin savjetovanja javiš se soc. radnici koja onda dogovara s pravnicom i psihologicom, i da ti neke papire (na kojima piše da treba donijeti OIB, vjenčani list ili što već, ne sjećam se točno). ali samo savjetovanje provode pravnica i psihologinja. bar je nama tako bilo.

----------


## Strašna

Mi imamo pozitivna iskustva sa tim savjetovanjima...ne znam zašto ali nama je bas na VV bilo OK. Bili smo novi u tome, i saznali mnoge stvari...neke čak i prvi put čuli od tih žena  :Smile: 

I btw da se ja javim, danas sam bila gore...u subotu idem opet......Danas je 4 folikula....i danas sam dobila i onaj Cetrotide. Vidjet ćemo u subotu kad će biti punkcija. Nadam se ponedjeljku.

----------


## geceta

Meni su na 3.katu bile super ali to isto ne mogu reci za psihologicu,pogotovo ne za to odgadanje sastanka.Mislim da bi ona ipak trebala biti malo upucenija u to i znati da dolazimo tamo s posla i kak se sve snalazimo da uopce dodemo iz raznih mjesta pa da onda bas i nije super kad ti ona otkaze dogovor

----------


## Kadauna

HVala na odgovorima za socijalnu radnicu iako se ne mogu načuditi kako je čak i soc. radnica involvirana u procesu prije same potpomognute oplodnje, koliko je samo ljudi profitiralo od ovog zakona  :Sad: ( uistinu se nadam da će i psihološko i pravno savjetovanje ukinuti s novim zakonom jer je isto potpuno besmislenu u obaveznom kontekstu. Ono što je tebi bilo ugodno i pozitivno  Strašna je nešto što bi doktor tebi trebao reći i ispričati i upoznati te s time. Obavezno sajvetovanje ne, mogućnost savjetovanja posebno psihološkog DA

*Incika,* bar znate što bi vas čekalo i sama si napisala da možda i bolje ranije, manje boli........... :Sad: ( uistinu se nadam da ćete naći načina za PID u inozemstvu, na tvom bih mjestu već uskoro kontaktirala HZZO za to. Ne znam, možda druge cure znaju tko je išao u PID postupak u inozemstvo na teret HZZO-a, možda cure na CZ temi znaju za to. Drži se i dalje sretno!!!

----------


## kitty

> HVala na odgovorima za socijalnu radnicu iako se ne mogu načuditi kako je čak i soc. radnica involvirana u procesu prije same potpomognute oplodnje, koliko je samo ljudi profitiralo od ovog zakona ( uistinu se nadam da će i psihološko i pravno savjetovanje ukinuti s novim zakonom jer je isto potpuno besmislenu u obaveznom kontekstu. Ono što je tebi bilo ugodno i pozitivno  Strašna je nešto što bi doktor tebi trebao reći i ispričati i upoznati te s time. Obavezno sajvetovanje ne, mogućnost savjetovanja posebno psihološkog DA


i ja se nadam da će novi zakon ukinuti obavezno savjetovanje, to je bila jedna od većih nebuloza koju sam doživjela. pravno još donekle i ima smisla, iako mi nismo saznali ništa što već nismo znali. ali psihološko je stvarno bilo čista gnjavaža, ne mogu reći da je bilo neugodno ili bilo šta takvo, ali sam cijelo vrijeme imala onaj glupi osjećaj da me netko procjenjuje (iako oni odmah na početku kažu da to nije nikakva procjena) i još psihologica kao zapisuje neke zabilješke u bilježnicu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Richy

Danas mi je 13. dan od utrogestana, a ja još nisam dobila mengu???!!!Test nisam radila, jer niti ne razmišljam da uz sve ove probleme i tablete uopće mogu ostati trudna...nemoguće...Ali ovo me ubija načisto!!ne radim test i nisam ga nikada radila jer se bojim da će me još više baciti u beeed :Sad: ((šmrc :Sad: (

----------


## ruža82

Richy, mislim da bi sad već morala dobiti, zašto ne odeš kod ginekologa na uzv pa da te pregleda????

----------


## geceta

Ponavljam pitanje jer mi sad vec to nije nikako normalno.neg beta,drugi dan menga,prestala s utrogestanima,sad vec 35.dan da cekam vjesticu.ok,mislila sam da mi se ciklus malo zmrdo ali zar bi se bas toliko?da zovem na vv ili svoju gin? Kome je bilo slicno?pretpostavljam da me ceka duphaston

----------


## Kadauna

teško je reći...................... geceta, koliko već dana ne uzimaš utrogestan? Ja sam stvarno uvijek nakon negativne bete dobila i preko utrogestana. Ako ti je prošlo više od 5 dana od prestanka s utrogestanom išla bih giniću socijalnom ili se javi gore na Vuk, oni znaju što dalje i sigurno će te pogledati uzv

----------


## geceta

ja sam dobila onda nakon bete normalno i tad sam prestala s utrogestanom, dakle i 35. je dana nakon utrogestana, sad sam cekala prvu "normalnu" menstruaciju, obicno je dobijem 28. dan, dala sam joj fore jer sam cula da zna kasniti nakon postupka i prestanka uzimanja svega moguceg ali sad vec brinem jer je 35. dan. Nisam imala test da ga danas napravim pa cu ga kupiti sutra u ZGB i napraviti u ned ako ne dobijem. Samo ne znam koga da zovem u pon, mislila sam si da je mozda bolje na VV zvati

----------


## špelkica

> Drage moje cure, evo da se i ja uključim u vaše rasprave! Nakon dva neuspjela pokušaja IVF-a danas sam bila na pregledu kod dr. Alebića, vadila hormone i bila
> na savjetovanju kod soc. radnice i psihologa. Na moje iznenađenje idući ciklus idem u postupak! Čini mi se to nekako brzo, s obzirom na to koliko se do sad čekalo na postupak. Jeste vi bile na tom razgovoru kod psihologa??


Kad si se prvi put naručivala kod dr A jesu ti rekli da dođeš određeni dan ciklusa (3.dc) ili su te naruđili kad je bilo mjesta bez obzira na dc? Jesi odma vadila krv za hormone?

----------


## Destiny child

sorry malo kasnim, ali vidim da je kitty sve odgovorila. Meni osobno niti jedno niti drugo savjetovanje nije bilo neka teška tlaka. Čak sam i jedva čekala da odem na njega jer sam imala brdo pitanja za njih koja ili nisam mogla naći na forumima ili mi se ono što sam našla na forumu nije činilo dovoljno objektivno i nepristrano.
Ista stvar je bila sa psihologicom. Za nas je to bio jedan ugodan razgovor.
Možda smo imali sreće, a možda samo nismo komplicirani i nismo zahtjevni...

----------


## marincezg

> i ja se nadam da će novi zakon ukinuti obavezno savjetovanje, to je bila jedna od većih nebuloza koju sam doživjela. pravno još donekle i ima smisla, iako mi nismo saznali ništa što već nismo znali. ali psihološko je stvarno bilo čista gnjavaža, ne mogu reći da je bilo neugodno ili bilo šta takvo, ali sam cijelo vrijeme imala onaj glupi osjećaj da me netko procjenjuje (iako oni odmah na početku kažu da to nije nikakva procjena) i još psihologica kao zapisuje neke zabilješke u bilježnicu...


 i mi smo bili na psiholoskom i pravnom savjet. prije godinu i pol i bilo mi je skroz bez veze
jer nije nista posebno receno, postavili su nam par pitanja i to je to....
a ovo kaj velis da na psiholoskom si imala osjecaj da te procjenjuje e tak je bilo i meni
psihologica me je odmjeravala dok sam sijedila,  bolje receno gledala mi je u ruke (skuzila sam odmah)
pratila je moje i muzeve pokrete itd, itd....
 to mi se i nije bas dopalo, neznam kako drugima......

----------


## weda

Špelkica, prva dva IVF-a radila sam isto na VV; u 11.mj sam bila na pregledu kod dr, nakon toga sam morala doći iza 15.01., 3dc, s uputnicom
za pregled i hormone, i eto već u 2.mj idem u postupak!
Što se tiče pravnice i soc.rad., one su bile super, a psihologica mi je malo digla živac. Neznam, nismo se baš našle

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene napokon..danas folikulometrija pokazuje 4 dobra folikula...endometrij super...gonale i Cetrotide si dajem jos sutra i sutra navecer stoperica....u utorak je punkcija! Pa budemo vidjeli!

----------


## eva133

Strašna, želim ti puno sreće.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala draga  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

dosla vjestica, sutra sam narucena na pregled i krecem u sekundarni, 5 smrzlica ceka na nas  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Evo da se i ja javim sutra zadnji pregled i stoperica,u srijedu punkcija...uglavnom jucer je bila takva guzva,bilo je pet punkcija i dvije inseminacije i radile su samo dvije sestre pa smo dugo cekali dok ne zavrse s punkcijama da nas piknu i upisu tko ide na punkciju..eto toliko od mene za sada

----------


## hope31

Eto danas sam bila na pregledu i jos nista od stoperice,sutra pregled opet pa mozda stoperica dobila jos dva gonala i cetrotide...znaci punkcija ce bit 15 ili 16 dc...nisam pametna to mi djeluje kasno

----------


## geceta

ne postoji ni kasno ni rano, ako ti tijelo nije sad jos spremno, onda nije. Pokusaj ne brinuti, mozda sutra vec bude pa ides zacas na punkciju. Ja sam isto sad s pregleda, mozda smo se vidjele

----------


## hope31

Geceta kuzim sve to al ja sam sad vec na iglama pa me to ubija :Smile: mozda se i jesmo vidjele ja sam imala zelenu kosulju i crni kaputic visoka mrsava duga kosa :Smile: jesi i sutra gore?ja jesam

----------


## Strašna

Sutra cu ja tebe opustit  :Smile:  Kad vidiš sutra mene kako sam prestravljena i u panici....bit će ti smiješno  :Smile: )

----------


## geceta

eh, nisam te onda skuzila. ne, ja tek u subotu ponovo i onda ne znam kak to ide s tim odmrzavanjem

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene....žive...iako sam mislila da će mi oči poispadat na punkciji. Uglavnom...3 folikula, 3 jajne stanice. Oplodit ce 2. U četvrtak imam transfer.

----------


## eva133

Strašna, sretno. Neka se obje oplode.

----------


## kitty

bravo Strašna, i navijamo za tulum u labu  :Very Happy: !

----------


## hope31

Bravoooo za strasnu,koliko je bila isprepadana sad ne znam jel od straha ili od one inekcije sto su ti tete sestre dale :Smile:

----------


## kitty

kad je tebi punkcija, hope31?

----------


## mima235

Trebam malu pomoć,bili smo na prvim konzultacijama. Zanima me da li nalaz spermiograma ostaje u našem kartonu jer sam bez njega došla kući.  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Joj hvala vam cure.... Injekcije su me toliko bile omamile da sam mislila da cu zaspat u čekaoni. Al kad sam ušla u onu pripremnu prostoriju, razbudila sam se i previše. Razgovarala sam s onom doktoricom sto radi u laboratoriju. Rekla mi je da sutra mogu nazvat i cuti da li se šta oplodilo. Pitala sam ju jel to neki problem ako se otvara, rekla je da oni svakako to ujutro moraju otvorit....pa onda zapisu koliko se kome oplodilo. Tako da znate da se ne ustrucavate zvat, jer svakako otvaraju te "inkubatore"  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Strašna,čestitam ti od srca na ovome što si tako uspješno prošla i preživjela!!!Bravo,bravo!!Držim ti fige da se oplode sve i da se i tebi posreći ovoga puta  :Smile:  Ja sam dobila mengu, konačno...15. dan nakon utrogestana...koma!Vidjela sam na onom papiru od dr. Alebića da piše da odmah prvi dan kada dobijem mengu počnem piti yasmin, tako da sam sada na yasminu...i dalje pijem i bromergone...za sada se osjećam ok, a kako će biti dalje, vidjet ćemo!!Strah od onoga što me čeka uskoro je nemjerljiv....ludim od brige i nervoze!!

----------


## MALECKA

> Ponavljam pitanje jer mi sad vec to nije nikako normalno.neg beta,drugi dan menga,prestala s utrogestanima,sad vec 35.dan da cekam vjesticu.ok,mislila sam da mi se ciklus malo zmrdo ali zar bi se bas toliko?da zovem na vv ili svoju gin? Kome je bilo slicno?pretpostavljam da me ceka duphaston


Ja sam imala takvu situejšen tj. obavezno nakon postupka sljedeća miss M kasni, pa kasni....obično dođe 40 - 43 dan ciklusa, ali pitaj ti svog gin. za savjet ili nek pogleda kaj se dešava jer ipak sve smo mi žemske drugačije. Držim srećke da je sve OK!

Ja ovaj tjedan idem gore vidit dal je nestala moja beštija od ciste koja se pojavila u 12 mj. i nadam se da će sve biti ok i da u sljedećem ciklusu nastupamo  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ja zvalaaaaaa, oplodile se objeeee  :Smile: 
Sad me zanima jel to znači da će sigurno bit sutra transfer ili one mogu "prestat bit oplodjene"???

----------


## hope31

kitty meni je punkcija sutra znaci cetvrtak,strasna bravoobi navijamo dalje :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala dragaaaa! I svima sa vibricama i dobrim željama...  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Strašna*, ne mogu prestat biti oplođene, mogu se prestati razvijati, ne dijeliti pravilno i sl. 
~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje zigotice, da budu savršene i za 9 mjeseci ne daju spavati mami i tati

----------


## Strašna

Aaaaa tako znači..... Hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

> Ja sam imala takvu situejšen tj. obavezno nakon postupka sljedeća miss M kasni, pa kasni....obično dođe 40 - 43 dan ciklusa, ali pitaj ti svog gin. za savjet ili nek pogleda kaj se dešava jer ipak sve smo mi žemske drugačije. Držim srećke da je sve OK!
> 
> Ja ovaj tjedan idem gore vidit dal je nestala moja beštija od ciste koja se pojavila u 12 mj. i nadam se da će sve biti ok i da u sljedećem ciklusu nastupamo


Hvala ti, draga  :Smile:  Valjda sam zaboravila ovdje isto napisati. Dobila sam bila konacno 36. dan i sad sam vec 3. dan na estrofemima, u sub sam opet gore na pregledu da vidimo kak napreduje endometrij a onda krecemo uskoro u odmrzavanje. Nadam se da nema ciste, drzim fige

----------


## Kadauna

> Trebam malu pomoć,bili smo na prvim konzultacijama. Zanima me da li nalaz spermiograma ostaje u našem kartonu jer sam bez njega došla kući.


čini mi se da ti nitko nije odgovorio...... *Cure, * nismo ovdje samo kako bismo napisali koliko folikula imamo, kako teče moj postupak nego kako bismo dale i jedna drugoj savjet, pa please  :Heart:  
*
mima235,* već dugo nisam na Vuk Vrhovcu no od ranije znam, bar je tako bilo do recimo 2009.g. da svi nalazi s Vuk Vrhovca ostaju u kartonu kod njih. Ako je spermiogram rađen gore na Vuku, vjerujem da je kod njih u kartonu i tamo po njihovom i treba ostati. Ako ti treba spermiogram i za vašu arhivu (ja imam ogroman registrator s našim nalazima), vjerujem da će ti dati da ga kopiraš.

----------


## hope31

> čini mi se da ti nitko nije odgovorio...... *Cure, * nismo ovdje samo kako bismo napisali koliko folikula imamo, kako teče moj postupak nego kako bismo dale i jedna drugoj savjet, pa please  
> *
> mima235,* već dugo nisam na Vuk Vrhovcu no od ranije znam, bar je tako bilo do recimo 2009.g. da svi nalazi s Vuk Vrhovca ostaju u kartonu kod njih. Ako je spermiogram rađen gore na Vuku, vjerujem da je kod njih u kartonu i tamo po njihovom i treba ostati. Ako ti treba spermiogram i za vašu arhivu (ja imam ogroman registrator s našim nalazima), 
> vjerujem da će ti dati da ga kopiraš.


Kadauna slazem se s tobom trebamo odgovarat jedna drugoj meni je ocito promaklo...dok nisam krenula u postupak jedno vrijeme nisam bila na forumu...samo da se nadovezem mk kad smo krenuli u postupak suprug kad je rafio spermiogram dobio je dva nalaza i njemu je ostao jedan primjerak jedan sam dala doktorici naravno jer njima treba u kartonu..e sada da li je svima tako ne znam...mi uglavnom imamo tri spermiograma od gore i imamo tri primjerka jer smo ih dobili duplikate

----------


## Strašna

Naš je spermiogram ostao gore, bez našeg duplikata...  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Promakne dosta toga, posebice ako pogledas forum s mtela  :Smile:  Mi ga nismo nikad primili, gore je sve to njima u online datotekama ali ako ti bas treba, kako kaze Kadauna, mozes ih traziti. Mi smo samo dobili misljenje androloga u kojem stoji i dijagnoza.

----------


## piki

Pozdrav cure, jedno pitanjce! Ako me moja vještica po običaju ne iznevjeri i dođe, ovih dana krećemo u postupak na VV.
Moram se javiti na 1dc pa da se dogovorimo dalje. Ono što me zanima je jel za to uvijek treba zvati između 13 - 14 h. Bojim se da budem na poslu (škola) a u 5 min. odmora ne znam dal ih budem dobila. A opet ne bih htjela ženu iznervirat sad na početku ako u krivo vrijeme nazovem. I ako mi 1 dc bude subota mogu li onda isto zvati ili tek ponedjeljak?

----------


## eva133

*Piki* cure su pisale da su zvale u bilo koje vrijeme i dobile. Nećeš tamo nikoga iznervirati, ne brini. Svi su ljubazni i nema bojazni.
Ako ti je subota 1dc u ponedjeljak se samo pojaviš. Ne moraš zvati.

----------


## hope31

piki mozes zvati i subotom ne moras cekati ponedjeljak..najbolje je zvat izmedu 13 i 14 sati ali ja dobijem i oko 11 ili bas rano ujutro jer poslije su dosta zauzeti sa punkcijama i transferima...mozes zvati i ujutro,ja sam zvala..sve ovisi o guzvi :Smile:

----------


## kitty

*piki*, službeno vrijeme za zvanje je od 13-14 sati, ali javljaju se oni i u drugo vrijeme tako da se nemoj ustručavati nazvati. a što se tiče ovoga ako ti 1.dc bude u subotu, onda ne moraš ni zvati nego se samo pojaviš gore u ponedjeljak  :Smile: .

a što se tiče ovog o davanju savjeta, mislim da svi znamo čemu služi forum, a s obzirom da je *mima235* nova na forumu, postovi joj se pojavljuju naknadno pa nije čudno da nam je promakao. pa onda evo i mog odgovora: naš spermiogram je isto ostao kod dr u kartonu, nismo ga dobili za doma, ali mm je išao i na pregled androloga tako da u tom nalazu androloga imaju napisane i vrijednosti spermiograma.

----------


## piki

Hvala cure, brze ste!
eva133 ne mogu se samo pojaviti jer još nisam bila nijednom pa mi je sestra rekla prvi pregled 8, 9 dc. Moramo proći cijelu početnu proceduru. Krenuli smo privatno, ali se zavuklo, pa sad mislim da bi mogli i ovdje čekati na red. 
A ja sam prije ovih svih posjeta forumima mislila da moram ionak sve plaćati jer imam 38 god. pa ću rađe privatno jer je brže i komotnije i nisam ni probala u bolnicu!

----------


## eva133

Sve ovisi o nalazima i procjeni doktora koliko ćeš čekati, ali na vv se ne čeka dugo.

----------


## piki

eva133 lijep ti je potpis! 
Čestitam :Klap:

----------


## eva133

> eva133 lijep ti je potpis! 
> Čestitam


Hvala. Navijam da i tvoj bude pun srčeka.

----------


## piki

Hvala ti! Nadam se! Možda VV vibra pomogne :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Piki,ides li ti onda privatno (jer imaju i oni temu) ili na vv? Inace,sestra mi je rekla u 11.mj da su to stari podaci i da ih mozes dobiti do 15h,nekad i duze.najbolje je ne rano ujutro jer je guzva (pregledi i injekcije),od 9 su u sali,od podne nadalje uvijek imaju vremena.Buduci da se radi o prvom pregledu a dobijes u sub ujutro,zovi tad.Ako dobijes pop ili u ned,zovi u pon.A kasnije,kad budes vec stalna gosca gore i u slucaju da dobijes u sub,u pon se samo pojavis.

----------


## Strašna

Cure, imam jedno pitanje...na dan punkcije, kao i svima dobila sam Ceporex koji sam i sama trebala kupiti. Dolje u ljekarni nije bilo ceporexa, ali su mi dali Cefaleksin i rekle da je to isto i da ga koristim isto kao i Ceporex. E sad...pijem po 2 ujutro i 2 navečer. jel to dok cijelu kutiju ne popijem? ima 16 kapsula... Zanima me do kad se to pije. Sutra mi je transfer. Ujutro da popijem 2?
Jel ima isti broj tableta u kutiji od Cefaleksina i Ceporexa?

----------


## mima235

Hvala cure. Mislim da je na spermiogramu pisalo da se treba ponoviti nakon 3-4 dana apstinencije,a teta na šalteru nam je rekla da dođe nakon 5,pa sam to htjela provjeriti,ali nemam stari spermiogram.  :Smile: 
Ceporex i cefaleksin imaju isti broj tableta. Ceporexa već odavno nema.

----------


## piki

> Piki,ides li ti onda privatno (jer imaju i oni temu) ili na vv? Inace,sestra mi je rekla u 11.mj da su to stari podaci i da ih mozes dobiti do 15h,nekad i duze.najbolje je ne rano ujutro jer je guzva (pregledi i injekcije),od 9 su u sali,od podne nadalje uvijek imaju vremena.Buduci da se radi o prvom pregledu a dobijes u sub ujutro,zovi tad.Ako dobijes pop ili u ned,zovi u pon.A kasnije,kad budes vec stalna gosca gore i u slucaju da dobijes u sub,u pon se samo pojavis.


Idem na VV od ovog ciklusa. Čekam da dođe da se sve skupa pokrene!!! Počela sam ići i privatno, ali ću se lagano prebaciti.

----------


## kitty

> Cure, imam jedno pitanje...na dan punkcije, kao i svima dobila sam Ceporex koji sam i sama trebala kupiti. Dolje u ljekarni nije bilo ceporexa, ali su mi dali Cefaleksin i rekle da je to isto i da ga koristim isto kao i Ceporex. E sad...pijem po 2 ujutro i 2 navečer. jel to dok cijelu kutiju ne popijem? ima 16 kapsula... Zanima me do kad se to pije. Sutra mi je transfer. Ujutro da popijem 2?
> Jel ima isti broj tableta u kutiji od Cefaleksina i Ceporexa?


moraš popiti kutiju do kraja.

----------


## Strašna

bez obzira sto ce to biti i dan i pol nakon transfera zadnja tableta? super

----------


## kitty

naravno, to je profilaksa da ne dobiješ neku upalu.

----------


## Strašna

> naravno, to je profilaksa da ne dobiješ neku upalu.


Super...hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

> Hvala cure. Mislim da je na spermiogramu pisalo da se treba ponoviti nakon 3-4 dana apstinencije,a teta na šalteru nam je rekla da dođe nakon 5,pa sam to htjela provjeriti,ali nemam stari spermiogram. 
> Ceporex i cefaleksin imaju isti broj tableta. Ceporexa već odavno nema.


Za ceporex su ti vec odgovorili : nema ga vec dugo, pijes do kraja kutije. 
A sada ovo za sgram: mislim da nema smisla ponavljati ga u tako kratkom roku. Obicno se savjetuje ponavljanje kroz 2,3 mjeseca. Ovo s danima se samo odnosi na preporucljivu apstinenciju prije davanja uzorka.

----------


## hope31

Evo cure samo da se javim,danas je bila punkcija dobili smo 5 js,nadamo se transferu u subotu :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Evo cure samo da se javim,danas je bila punkcija dobili smo 5 js,nadamo se transferu u subotu


Draga sretno. Koliko će ti oploditi?

----------


## Strašna

Evo da se i ja javim, prošao moj današnji transfer.  :Smile:  sad čekamo!

----------


## Kadauna

Strašna sretno, ovo je transfer 2. ili 3. dan? Jesu li ti rekli što za kvalitetu embrija, koliko stanični su? I kad vadiš betu?

----------


## hope31

> Draga sretno. Koliko će ti oploditi?


Hvala ti draga,3 ce mi oplodit :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna sretno, ovo je transfer 2. ili 3. dan? Jesu li ti rekli što za kvalitetu embrija, koliko stanični su? I kad vadiš betu?


U utorak je bila punkcija, danas transfer. dakle-2 dan. rekli su mi da su dobre kvalitete i da su četverostanični. To je nadam se ok. Betu bi trebala vadit 11.2.-al cu 10.2. jer je 11. subota i kod nas ne vade subotom  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Strašna sretno :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## Kadauna

> Strašna sretno 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!


X, sretno Strašna. Ma nisam znala kakva je praksa, ali očito da vraćaju 2. dan, jel to uvijek i kod svih tako, jel se ide na 3. ili čak 5. dan nakon transfera?

----------


## kitty

ne idu uvijek na transfer 2. dan, meni je u sekundarnom transfer bio 3. dan. a neke cure su pisale i da su imale blastociste. ne znam o čemu to ovisi  :Nope: .

----------


## pirica

> X, sretno Strašna. Ma nisam znala kakva je praksa, ali očito da vraćaju 2. dan, jel to uvijek i kod svih tako, jel se ide na 3. ili čak 5. dan nakon transfera?


pa znaš da su meni (plus još 5 cura s menom) išli na peti dan (e sad mi smo sve bile od A)

----------


## Kadauna

da, sjetila sam se čim je napisala kitty.............. pretpostavljam da još uvijek biolozi odlučuje, prate razvoj i onda na licu mjesta kažu danas transfer ili dođite sutra/preksutra

----------


## ruža82

Moj transfer je bio isto drugi dan, i odma nakon punkcije su mi rekli da na transfer dođem 2 dan. e sad , koji su im kriteriji??? (pacijent sam dr. Alebića)

----------


## pirica

> da, sjetila sam se čim je napisala kitty.............. pretpostavljam da još uvijek biolozi odlučuje, prate razvoj i onda na licu mjesta kažu danas transfer ili dođite sutra/preksutra


nama su odmah nakon punkcije natuknuli da bi mogao bit peti dan
*ružo* ovo je bilo u 12mj, ranije u 10.mj smo sve bile drugi dan

----------


## ruža82

cure koje su bile sa mnom na transferu, njih 5, sve su imale transfer 5 dan, jedino ja 2 dan... 10/11mj

----------


## pirica

> cure koje su bile sa mnom na transferu, njih 5, sve su imale transfer 5 dan, jedino ja 2 dan... 10/11mj


a vidis da ni 5. dan kod nekih nista ne znaći...

----------


## Strašna

Cure moje, ja sam cijelo popodne u ogromnim bolovima. Jajnici me prebole i kao da su oteceni. Nemam temperaturu, nit me ista drugo boli...osim što mi curi nos. odmah sam posumnjala na hiperstimulaciju. Zvala svoju MPO doktoricu koja je rekla da se ne brinem da nije hiperstimulacija, po visini mog estradiola. I rekla je da bi za hiperstimulaciju trebali bit još neki simptomi. Da je vjerovatno sve bolno od svega toga-i od punkcije koja me jako boljela. Ja jedva hodam.
Nisam pametna sta da radim. Za sada duram, a sutra cemo vidjet.

----------


## Kadauna

*Strašna*, kako si jutros, jel bolje? Punkcija je bolna i može biti bolan i period nakon punkcije. Mene je jednom nakon punkcije samo 2js tjedan dana boljelo sve tako da sam jedva sjedila (a radila cijelo vrijeme), a neki drugi put nakon punkcije s 11 j.s. me ništa nije boljelo osim sam dan punkcije. Punkcija je invazivna metoda, nažalost može doći i do krvarenja (kod mene uvijek) i do bolova, vjerujem da nije ništa strašno, ako nema temperature (nema upale) i ako liječnica kaže da ne može biti hiperstimulacija, samo odmori ovaj vikend, vidjet ćeš - bit će sve ok. 

*Ruža82,* koliko si ti dobila j.s.na punkciji tad kad su išli na transfer 2. dan? I *Pirice*, koliko ste j.s. imale vas 5? Možda je tu fora, ako netko dobije samo 2 j.s. onda ziher idu na transfer 2. ili 3. dan.....................

----------


## kitty

nije ni u tome stvar. ja sam u stimuliranom imala 8 stanica, 2 oplođene i transfer bio 2. dan. a onda u sekundarnom isto 2 oplođene i transfer 3. dan.

----------


## Kadauna

ali kad u kojim slučajevima kažu odmah na dan punkcije da će transfer biti vjerojatno 5. dan, mora postojati neka logika, neko pravilo!?


znam da razlika izm 2. i 3. dana nije neka, dakle po svim statistikama i istraživanjima nema neke razlike u uspješnosti, ali itekako ima između 2. i 5. dana transfera, naravno u normalnim okruženjima s normalnim zakonom. Nažalost su u protekle 2,5 godine rijetko išli na transfer 5. dan, bojeći se da od onog malog broja oplođenih j.s. niti jedna neće doći do blastociste.

----------


## ruža82

Kadauna, dobila sam 6 stanica, dvije su oplodili, obje vratili četverostanične 2 dan, ostale nisu bile dobre za zamrzavanje. 
Inače iz moje grupe od 5 punkcija, samo sam ja došla do transfera...

----------


## kitty

> ali kad u kojim slučajevima kažu odmah na dan punkcije da će transfer biti vjerojatno 5. dan, mora postojati neka logika, neko pravilo!?


ovo bi i ja voljela znati, ali nisam uspjela doći do točnog odgovora  :Grin: . meni se kad sam bila u stimuliranom (10. mjesec) činilo da svima idu na transfer 2. dan pa se nisam bavila razmišljanjem o 5. danu, tek sam kasnije skužila da nekima idu i na blastociste. a onda kad sam išla u sekundarni bila sam sretna da uopće imam ikakav transfer pa nisam ni pitala za blastociste.

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna, dobila sam 6 stanica, dvije su oplodili, obje vratili četverostanične 2 dan, ostale nisu bile dobre za zamrzavanje. 
> Inače iz moje grupe od 5 punkcija, samo sam ja došla do transfera...


uf - ovo je grozan skor, od 5 započetih postupaka samo jedan transfer!? Nije mi jasno kako onda bolnice, pa tako i Vuk čini mi se barataju s postocima od 30ak% trudnoća, ne znam od čega računaju, od transfera ili od započetih postupaka....... ma na kraju krajeva, tko zna kako se i vode te evidencije i postoci uspješnosti, sve dok nema centralnog registra u koji se unose od prvog dana svaki započeti postupak možeš frigati sve naše HR rezultate.....  A tko zna, možda kod tebe Ružo ipak relativno mlade godine (ispod 30) i dijagnoza (PCO) ili činjenica da su oplodili SAMO 2 j.s.(a ne više j.s.) pa nisu htjeli riskirati da ne dođu do transfera




> ovo bi i ja voljela znati, ali nisam uspjela doći do točnog odgovora .  meni se kad sam bila u stimuliranom (10. mjesec) činilo da svima idu na  transfer 2. dan pa se nisam bavila razmišljanjem o 5. danu, tek sam  kasnije skužila da nekima idu i na blastociste. a onda kad sam išla u  sekundarni bila sam sretna da uopće imam ikakav transfer pa nisam ni  pitala za blastociste.


Strpit ćemo se još malo, bit će novog zakonskog prijedloga ja vjerujem kroz koji dan/tjedan pa će svima koji žele oplodnju više j.s. oploditi više, čekati do 5. dana i do faze blastociste, ako bude više od 1-2 embrija, te će embrije biti dozvoljeno zamrzavati za sljedeći postupak. Ovo što se radilo i kako se radilo u protekle 2,5 godine je apsolutni kaos, po meni mnogo gori nego ranije! 
Oni koji ne žele mogući višak embrija koji bi se zamrzavali za neki sljedeći postupak, njima nek se i dalje oplodi 1-3 j.s. i ako dođe do transfera super, ako ne.... nek im se višak neoplođenih j.s. (ako ih ima i ako budu dovoljno dobre) zamrzne za neki mogući sljedeći postupak.

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene! Jutros je bolje. Boli me ali ne onoliko kao jučer. Mirujem i odmaram.

----------


## kitty

> Strpit ćemo se još malo, bit će novog zakonskog prijedloga ja vjerujem kroz koji dan/tjedan pa će svima koji žele oplodnju više j.s. oploditi više, čekati do 5. dana i do faze blastociste, ako bude više od 1-2 embrija, te će embrije biti dozvoljeno zamrzavati za sljedeći postupak. Ovo što se radilo i kako se radilo u protekle 2,5 godine je apsolutni kaos, po meni mnogo gori nego ranije! 
> Oni koji ne žele mogući višak embrija koji bi se zamrzavali za neki sljedeći postupak, njima nek se i dalje oplodi 1-3 j.s. i ako dođe do transfera super, ako ne.... nek im se višak neoplođenih j.s. (ako ih ima i ako budu dovoljno dobre) zamrzne za neki mogući sljedeći postupak.


totalni *x* na ovo! i btw, potpis ti je genijalan  :Grin: !

----------


## hope31

Evo da se i ja javim,danas sam trebala imati transfer drugi dan znaci,ali odgodili su ga do utorka,ici ce na blastociste...e sad nadajmo se da ce se dobro razvijati..

----------


## kitty

wow, hope31, pa to su odlične vijesti  :Very Happy: ! sretno, navijamo za tvoje mrvice u labu!

----------


## pirica

> *Ruža82,* koliko si ti dobila j.s.na punkciji tad kad su išli na transfer 2. dan? I *Pirice*, koliko ste j.s. imale vas 5? Možda je tu fora, ako netko dobije samo 2 j.s. onda ziher idu na transfer 2. ili 3. dan.....................


ja sam imala 5 i imala sam najviše od svih, samo su meni i još jednoj curi tri oplodili (njoj se 1 prestala razvijat) tako da su samo meni tri embrija bila vračena, a znaš kakva je ekipa ako ja imam najviše js

hope bravo

----------


## hope31

Hvala vam cure,nadam se da ce se lijepo razvijati i da mi sve 3 budu vracene :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Sretno draga *Hope31*...
Evo meni je još malo bolje. Ugodno sam iznenadjenja pozivom dr Jukić, koja me maloprije nazvala da cuje kako sam. Pregledala je još jednom moje nalaze i rekla da nebi ništa smjelo bit strašno. Pa eto... Njena briga i lijepa riječ me baš obradovala i iznenadila.

----------


## hope31

Ma samo nek je tebi bolje :Smile: i lijepo od nje sto se brine i sto je nazvala

----------


## Strašna

Da to je super, stvarno me iznenadila. Može reć ko šta hoce  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Postavit cu pitanje i na odmrzavanje ali vec sam
Skuzila da je podosta raZlicita procedura sto se sekundarnog tice od klinike do klinike. sad sam na estrofemima i ponovno moramo doci u uto vidjeti dal je dovoljno debeo emetrij pa da mm da uzorak i da se krene s odmrzavanjem,pa me sad cudi kak to da mi nije dr spominjala stopericu a opet znam da su je cure primale?

----------


## kitty

ja nisam dobila štopericu u sekundarnom, isto sam bila ne estrofemu. kad je dr procijenio da je endić ok, sljedeći dan je mm dao svoj doprinos i išlo je odmrzavanje i oplodnja.

nekad dr-i prate razvoj folikula u prirodnom ciklusu pa u tom slučaju ide štoperica, ovako kad se uzima estrofem i prati samo zadebljavanje endometrija štoperica nije potrebna.

----------


## piki

> Sretno draga *Hope31*...
> Evo meni je još malo bolje. Ugodno sam iznenadjenja pozivom dr Jukić, koja me maloprije nazvala da cuje kako sam. Pregledala je još jednom moje nalaze i rekla da nebi ništa smjelo bit strašno. Pa eto... Njena briga i lijepa riječ me baš obradovala i iznenadila.


Samo da se javim i ja početnik u ovome svemu! Pozz svima, čitam vas i jaaako malo za sad kužim, ali nema veze polovit ću uskoro! Prijavila sam se na VV na prvi pregled isto kod dr. J. Čitala sam stare postove (od prošle god.) ali si mislim da ako je žena i relativno nova u MPO bar se više trudi! A možda bude i manja gužva pa dođem prije na red. 
*Strašna* ovo je stvarno lijepo od nje što se brine i nazvala te! Takvo nešto se kod nas rijetko susreće.
Se možda netko od vas sjeća što se sve prvi put radi? Nosim sa sobom sve što smo do sad od pretraga napravili al ne znam kaj će mi raditi!

----------


## geceta

Prvi puta te ginekoloski pregledaju i pogledaju nalaz muzeva sgrama ako je u gotov nalaz (njihov),pogledaju i nalaze koje imate i daju misljenje za eventualan postupak,odnosno vrstu.Onda ce vas traziti da izvadite hormone u sljedecem ciklusu.to je to okvirno,naravno tu ne racunam eventualnu a opet mogucu terapiju izmedu prvog pregleda i prvog postupka jer to ce dr odrediti.ja sam isto kod dr.J i zadovoljna sam jer vise prica i jer je njeznija a ionako ces sigurno nekad i kod njega zavrsiti i obrnuto.
Kitty,draga,hvala ti ba odgovoru,sad kuzim :Smile:

----------


## piki

*geceta*, hvala na odgovoru i sretno!

----------


## piki

Evo opet ja gnjavim :Razz: 
Jel se stavrno tako dugo čeka na s-gram? Mm ga je radio ali ne kod njih, nego privatno jer je bilo zgodnije, mogao je doći kasnije i nalaz je bio gotov isti dan, a da je otišao na VV već bi sad i taj bio gotov! Muškarci i njihova komocija :Mad:

----------


## geceta

Hvala ti,treba mi za te smrzlice :Smile:  eh i da,mozda te nece forsat sad u skorije vrijeme jer cekaju novi zakon.sretno vam!

----------


## ivanamaricic

boook cure,evo da se i ja javim. u 10. mjesecu sam imala neuspjeli IVF i tad mi je dok. A. rekao da se javim iza 15.01. I zvala ja njega tada i oon meni da moram čekati novi zakon, dakle negdje kraj drugog početak 3. mjeseca. P a ovo je za poluditi, ubijaju me ta čekanja a i nisam baš na čisto zašto i moram čekati novi zakon. još sam dosta neupućena u sve ovo pa dali je još netko imao što slično takvu situaciju

----------


## weda

Ivana, ja sam bila na pregled kod dr A. u 11mj.  i rekao mi je da se javim iza 15.01., i sad u 2mj. idem u postupak, tak da mi nije jasno zašto bi ti trebala čekati novi zakon. Ali početak 3.mj i nije tako daleko.... mada znam da je teško čekati

----------


## reny123

Ivanamaričić, ne moraš čekati novi zakon. No, bude li zakon onakav kakav nam je obećan, šanse za trudnoću su veće. Tvoj dr. je vjerojatno procijenio da bi postupak po ovom zakonu bio tebi na štetu. Ako ti se ne da čekati, vjerujem da možeš inzistirati i dogovoriti liječenje u ovim okolnostima kakve sada imamo (ograničena oplodnja na 3 jajne stanice, zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka). U uvjetima IVF-a, mlada si, moguće da će tvoji jajnici pod stimulacijom dati puno jajnih stanica, bilo bi šteta smjeti oploditi samo 3.

----------


## anddu

Potpisujem reny123, ivanamaricic super da je ti dr. to savjetovao, a ne da te je uzeo u posupak po ovom katastrofalnom zakonu i time te em mrcvario em smanjio znatno šanse za uspjehom. Strpi se još malo, barem po najavama izmjene bo trebali biti uskoro, a u ovom slučaju ti se stvarno isplati ona strpljen-spašen. Mjesec dva ti neće ništa značiti, iako je svima nama vrijeme dragocjeno.

----------


## Gabi

> Ivanamaričić, ne moraš čekati novi zakon. No, bude li zakon onakav kakav nam je obećan, šanse za trudnoću su veće. Tvoj dr. je vjerojatno procijenio da bi postupak po ovom zakonu bio tebi na štetu. Ako ti se ne da čekati, vjerujem da možeš inzistirati i dogovoriti liječenje u ovim okolnostima kakve sada imamo (ograničena oplodnja na 3 jajne stanice, zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka). U uvjetima IVF-a, mlada si, moguće da će tvoji jajnici pod stimulacijom dati puno jajnih stanica, bilo bi šteta smjeti oploditi samo 3.


X
mi smo npr. 2008. od prvih konzultacija do inseminacije čekali 6 mjeseci, a do IVF-a 10 mjeseci (u međuvremenu odradili još jednu inseminaciju)

----------


## eva133

*hope31* sretno draga.

----------


## hope31

> *hope31* sretno draga.


hvala ti draga,samo nek se oni meni lijepo razviju do utorka..malo me i strah

----------


## MALECKA

Hej drage moje imam pitanje... U 10 mj. sam bila na IVF-u (neuspjeli), pa onda na kontroli u 12 mj. imala sam cistu 2,5 cm i postupak je odgođen. Sad sam opet bila na pregledu 21. dan ciklusa i pregledala me dr. J jer dr. nije bilo... Ginekološki je sve ok, ciste nema, ali imam veliku količinu slobodne tekućine u trbušnoj šupljini. Pa sad ja ne znam što raditi? Rekla je samo da to nije normalno, ali ništa dalje. Da li je koja od vas imala takav problem? Čitala sam malo i vidim da je takvo nešto moguće od hiperstimulacije (ali da se to treba riješiti) ne znam što sad dalje...uglavnom moram se javiti sad pri sljedećoj menstruaciji - to je kroz 10-tak dana kod dr. pa bi krenuli u novi pokušaj, ako on odluči tako...

----------


## frka

MALECKA, ono što ja znam je da nešto slobodne tekućine u trbuhu može biti nakon ovulacije, ali to ne bi smjela biti velika količina. veća količina može se javiti nakon puknuća ciste - možda ti je baš ta cista iz 12.mj. pukla...

----------


## MALECKA

Pa i ja si tako mislilm da bilo od ciste...no dr. nije rekla ništa konkretno da bi to bilo od toga...malo me to sve skupa štrecnulo i zabrinulo...pa valjda bude sve ok!

----------


## ruža82

> boook cure,evo da se i ja javim. u 10. mjesecu sam imala neuspjeli IVF i tad mi je dok. A. rekao da se javim iza 15.01. I zvala ja njega tada i oon meni da moram čekati novi zakon, dakle negdje kraj drugog početak 3. mjeseca. P a ovo je za poluditi, ubijaju me ta čekanja a i nisam baš na čisto zašto i moram čekati novi zakon. još sam dosta neupućena u sve ovo pa dali je još netko imao što slično takvu situaciju


Prema čemu se onda odlučuje da netko čeka novi zakon, a netko ne???
A zapravo koliko će se i čekati na novi zakon???

----------


## kitty

> Prema čemu se onda odlučuje da netko čeka novi zakon, a netko ne???
> A zapravo koliko će se i čekati na novi zakon???


pa ja pretpostavljam da gledaju po prijašnjem odgovoru na stimulaciju. ako netko dobiva malo stanica, ili ako želi ići u prirodnom ili klomifenskom ciklusu, onda nema ni potrebe čekati novi zakon. a svi ostali čekaju - što mi se čini skroz ok od njih da su tako odlučili  :Yes: . 
sad kad nam je konačno optimalno liječenje tako blizu, ja prva nema šanse da idem ponovo u stimulaciju dok ne bude novi zakon na snazi, mjesec-dva mi ne predstavlja neki problem.

----------


## hope31

Meni je dr kad sam dosla na pregled u 1 mjesecu isto predlozila da cekamo zakon koji bi se trebao poceti primjenjivati krajem 2 pocetkom 3 mjesrca ili je rekla da pokusamo sad sa blagom stimulacijom odnosno klomifenima i par gonala,tako da sam ja pristala,ali vecinom svima koji dobiju puno js u punoj stimulaciji odgadaju do novog zakona da ne zamrzavaju js vec embrije...

----------


## geceta

nama je isto rekla da nam od srca savjetuje da pricekamo novi zakon jer sam ja u prvom kratkom protokolu dobila 10js ali onda je bolje pogledala karton i vidjela da imamo zamrznute js pa sada idemo to sve iskorisititi, da ne cekamo bezveze

----------


## ruža82

Ja bih  sredinom drugog mjeseca trebala u stimulirani, pretpostavljam da do onda neče biti ni blizu novi zakon. nebi još duže čekala, pošto je prošlo 3 mjeseca od postupka... ajoj

----------


## geceta

Ruza82, nitko vas na to nece tjerati, mislim da cekate, oni to samo savjetuju, posebice ako super reagirate na lijekove i dobijete hrpu stanica

----------


## jo1974

jeli ko od suborki u četvrtak gore,ja idem na kontrolu i vaditi krv,vidim da imam i amh pa čisto me strah od te spoznaje i ishoda nalaza,jeli tko od vas zna dali te nalaze budu isti dan gotovi ili ih šalju na kučnu adresu.

----------


## geceta

Nadam se da sam ja,na transferu.nisam sigurna kad je taj nalaz gotov,obicno su sve krvne gotove do sljedece kontrole.inace u svakoj bolnici i skoro svakom odjelu postoji mogucnost slanja nalaza doma pa ne vidim zasto ne bi htjeli

----------


## frka

> Ja bih sredinom drugog mjeseca trebala u stimulirani, pretpostavljam da do onda neče biti ni blizu novi zakon. nebi još duže čekala, pošto je prošlo 3 mjeseca od postupka... ajoj


ružo, zakon bi se trebao primjenjivati već krajem veljače/početkom ožujka - zar ne pratite događaje vezane uz MPO? s obzirom na tvoj PCOS, sigurno si među onima koji  profitiraju novim zakonom i njime bi ti se šanse znatno povećale. bolje pričekati mjesec dana nego ispucati još jedan pokušaj po ovom ograničavajućem zakonom.

----------


## pirica

> Prema čemu se onda odlučuje da netko čeka novi zakon, a netko ne???
> A zapravo koliko će se i čekati na novi zakon???


ja ne ragiram bajno na stim i isto je dr tražio da čekamo novi, valjda će mi dat konjsku stim.

----------


## mima235

Hvala na odgovoru. Spermiogram ponavljamo nakon 2 mjeseca,al me buni vrijeme apstinencije?

----------


## mima235

Cure možete mi reći koliko ću se otprilike zadržati vremenski na pregledu i vađenju hormona (3-5dc)? Kad trebam doći da budem što prije gotova? Moram bit na poslu te dane pa me zanima kad bi mogla stići. Hvala

----------


## hope31

Evo da se javim cure danas sam imala transfer tri petodnevna embrija,uglavnom ja i jos dvije cure one su imale po dva...e sad cekamo betu i nadajmo se najboljem...uglavnom guzve su dr je sam radio bilo je 4 punkcije i 4 transfera...

----------


## geceta

hej hope, i ja sam bila danas gore, srele smo se onda, ali nije mi se cinila pretjerana guzva. Super je to brojkica no inace zna biti puno puno vise. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu, koji to datum onda pada?

----------


## hope31

beta mi je 13.02. a sad vidjele smo se sigurno sto si imala na sebi..ja sam imala crvenu majicu i traperice visoka duga kosa... :Smile: ti si bila na pregledu?

----------


## geceta

prvo mi je trebao opce trenutak da se sjetim sto sam imala na sebi  :Smile:  prljavo rozu majicu, crne hlace, crna kratka kosa. yap, ja u cetvrtak imam odmrzavanje pa nadamo se u subotu transfer, da im malo popravim statistiku sto se toga tice

----------


## Strašna

> Evo da se javim cure danas sam imala transfer tri petodnevna embrija,uglavnom ja i jos dvije cure one su imale po dva...e sad cekamo betu i nadajmo se najboljem...uglavnom guzve su dr je sam radio bilo je 4 punkcije i 4 transfera...


Sretno draga!!!!

----------


## marincezg

> Evo da se javim cure danas sam imala transfer tri petodnevna embrija,uglavnom ja i jos dvije cure one su imale po dva...e sad cekamo betu i nadajmo se najboljem...uglavnom guzve su dr je sam radio bilo je 4 punkcije i 4 transfera...


ej draga,  nije to nikakva guzva, znalo je biti i po 10 punkcija i recimo 8 transfera
i ja sam danas bila gore ali samo na pregledu.....

----------


## jo1974

> Cure možete mi reći koliko ću se otprilike zadržati vremenski na pregledu i vađenju hormona (3-5dc)? Kad trebam doći da budem što prije gotova? Moram bit na poslu te dane pa me zanima kad bi mogla stići. Hvala


za vađenje krvi ujutro najkasnije do 8h,a poslije pregled računaj si cijeli dan

----------


## geceta

Mima235, stvarno nikada ne mozes biti sigurna. ja sam nekad znala biti gotova do 8.30 a nekad sam znala do podne sjediti tamo. Ako ikako mozes, taj dan si ipak uzmi slobodno ( ili barem pola ), cisto da ne zivcanis tamo bez razloga.

----------


## hope31

> prvo mi je trebao opce trenutak da se sjetim sto sam imala na sebi  prljavo rozu majicu, crne hlace, crna kratka kosa. yap, ja u cetvrtak imam odmrzavanje pa nadamo se u subotu transfer, da im malo popravim statistiku sto se toga tice


od srca ti draga zelim da popravis statistiku :Smile: sretno u cetvrtak

----------


## hope31

> ej draga,  nije to nikakva guzva, znalo je biti i po 10 punkcija i recimo 8 transfera
> i ja sam danas bila gore ali samo na pregledu.....


onda smo se i vidjele danas samo da sam znala da si gore mogle smo ubiti vrijeme :Smile: znaci novi postupak je na redu...sretno..a sto se tice guzvi znam da je bilo i vise al ja sam bila u svom filmu pa sam valjda mislila da je i ovo puno :Smile:

----------


## weda

> Cure možete mi reći koliko ću se otprilike zadržati vremenski na pregledu i vađenju hormona (3-5dc)? Kad trebam doći da budem što prije gotova? Moram bit na poslu te dane pa me zanima kad bi mogla stići. Hvala


mima, ja sam bila prije dva tjedna na vađenju i da se nisam zadržala sat i pol kod psihologice bila bi gotova već prije 9. Mislim da ti je bitno da si u 7.30 gore, nije još gužva pa prije dođeš na red

----------


## eva133

*hope* sretno i jedva čekam 13. da vidimo koliko se uhvatilo.

----------


## hedoniza

cure moje da vam se javim, u nas se naslo dosta plivaca i mi smo ih za svaki slucaj dali zamrznuti privatno, jer to vv ne radi.. Sad smo stali sa mnom jer moram izvaditi hormone i razne pretrage i onda vjerovatno krecemo u akciju... svima zelim puno srece i da sve bude super..

----------


## RuzicaSB

> jeli ko od suborki u četvrtak gore,ja idem na kontrolu i vaditi krv,vidim da imam i amh pa čisto me strah od te spoznaje i ishoda nalaza,jeli tko od vas zna dali te nalaze budu isti dan gotovi ili ih šalju na kučnu adresu.


ne znam šalju li na zahtjev ali meni su zadnji put nalazi bili kod doktora u kartonu ja ih nisam ni vidjela ni dobila.

----------


## Kadauna

> cure moje da vam se javim, u nas se naslo dosta plivaca i mi smo ih za svaki slucaj dali zamrznuti privatno, jer to vv ne radi.. Sad smo stali sa mnom jer moram izvaditi hormone i razne pretrage i onda vjerovatno krecemo u akciju... svima zelim puno srece i da sve bude super..


čudno, stvarno čudno, koliko ja znam VV ima mogućnost zamrzavanja sperme................ tako da!?

----------


## hope31

> *hope* sretno i jedva čekam 13. da vidimo koliko se uhvatilo.


Hvala ti draga i nadam se da će se barem jedan uhvatiti :Smile:

----------


## hedoniza

> čudno, stvarno čudno, koliko ja znam VV ima mogućnost zamrzavanja sperme................ tako da!?


Pa kad to, mi kad smo pitali rekli su da ne rade to, i meni bas cudno... Sad ispada da lazu..

----------


## Kadauna

ne bih rekla da lažu..... ma kakvi, nego sam živjela u uvjerenju da zamrzavanja sperme u slučaju recimo i drugih nekih situacija (npr. muž koji je mjesecima na brodu, jednom da svoju spermu pa se za sljedeći put samo odmrzne.....), no možda stvarno samo krivo brijem :Embarassed:

----------


## marincezg

> čudno, stvarno čudno, koliko ja znam VV ima mogućnost zamrzavanja sperme................ tako da!?


da imaju zamrzavanje sperme jer je mm to obavio prije2 tj
i samo da napomenem za one koji neznaju to zamrzavanje sperme se placa
negdje oko 800 kn ali mm a i ja na svu srecu imamo dopun.  zdrastv.
 pa nismo nista platili.....

----------


## marincezg

> Hvala ti draga i nadam se da će se barem jedan uhvatiti


i ja ti zelim puno srece i da se barem jedana uhvati ali vrijedna.......

----------


## hope31

> i ja ti zelim puno srece i da se barem jedana uhvati ali vrijedna.......


hvala ti draga,i ja tebi od srca zelim da ovaj put uspije...

----------


## hedoniza

> ne bih rekla da lažu..... ma kakvi, nego sam živjela u uvjerenju da zamrzavanja sperme u slučaju recimo i drugih nekih situacija (npr. muž koji je mjesecima na brodu, jednom da svoju spermu pa se za sljedeći put samo odmrzne.....), no možda stvarno samo krivo brijem


ma ne kazem to, nego mi bili ima par dana gore, ja ih pitam za to zamrzavanje, jer u mm je slucal oligo/azoo, tako da cas ima cas nema, nikad se ne zna, i oni meni kazu da nema, i da je od 1mj u sv,duh odobreno zamrzavanje.. Svasta, bas sam u soku..

----------


## hedoniza

> da imaju zamrzavanje sperme jer je mm to obavio prije2 tj
> i samo da napomenem za one koji neznaju to zamrzavanje sperme se placa
> negdje oko 800 kn ali mm a i ja na svu srecu imamo dopun.  zdrastv.
>  pa nismo nista platili.....


800?? mi privatno 600kn platili.. Sad ste me skroz zbunili...

----------


## geceta

HITNO trebam savjet :/ hvata me poprilicna prehlada a sutra krece odmrzavanje i transfer u sub dao Bog. smijem li uzeti na estrofem, euthyrox i folacin, a i inace opce aspirin plus c ili nesto? sam mi to fali sad  :Sad:

----------


## frka

geceta, smiješ Lupocet ili Lekadol - oni su dozvoljeni i u trudnoći.

----------


## geceta

hvala, draga  :Smile:  a nista onda, na lupocet ne reagiram, ne znam zasto, onda necu nista uzet

----------


## frka

ma slobodno popij i andol - neki dr-i u postupcima daju andol 100, a ti još nisi ni došla do transfera...

----------


## TinaB

Curke, molim savjet. MM treba obaviti UZV skrotuma (s doplerom). Di se to može obaviti?

----------


## geceta

u Dubravi i u privatnim klinikama. Mi smo npr UZV testisa radili u Suncu, 200,300 kn mislim da je bilo

----------


## TinaB

*geceta* hvala!

----------


## geceta

znam samo mi je previse nekako svega i bojim se kominacija  :Smile:  hvala ti!

----------


## Lu&La

ja bila u ponedjeljak. 4 dc - došla u 7,30 izvadila krv za hormone, riješili savjetovanje kod pravnice i psihologa i od 9,00 do 16,00 čekali da dođem na red za pregled....umjesto doktorice J. primio me dr.A

----------


## geceta

ma nema problema, nadam se da ces naci to sto trazis. Sad sam gledala i nije izlistano na njihovim stranicama ali mozda da im posaljes upit. sad tek vidim da si iz Zaboka, u Bracaku to ne rade?

----------


## TinaB

Ne, na Bračaku to ne rade. A nisam bila 100% sigurna di ga mogu naručiti u Zg.

----------


## zipica

> Curke, molim savjet. MM treba obaviti UZV skrotuma (s doplerom). Di se to može obaviti?


Moj dragi je to napravio u KB Merkuru prošle godine, mislim da je čekao neka 2 tjedna!

----------


## geceta

U pa to je super onda!!

----------


## dim

TinaB imaš pp  :Bye:

----------


## kokos

http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/ultrazv...-clanak-371590
Ultrazvuk i topla voda čine muškarce privremeno sterilnima...

----------


## geceta

je li netko bio danas na VV? kakva je bila situacija i dal se doktorica vratila?

----------


## ivanamaricic

i sama sam u prošlom postupku dobila samo jednu jajnu stanicu pa mi na neki način nije jasno zašto trebam čekati. A onda opet pa valjda doktor zna što je bolje za mene pa ako je odlučio da čekam onda ću da čekam. Uostalom proletit će i ovaj mjesec

----------


## Strašna

> je li netko bio danas na VV? kakva je bila situacija i dal se doktorica vratila?


Gdje je bila doktorica?

----------


## hope31

Doktorica ne radi,meni je dr.A rekao da joj betu javim na mobitel jer je nece biti a beta mi je 13.02.,e sada kad ce pocet radit ne znam stvarno

----------


## geceta

Curice su joj bolesne pa je nema,Strasna.hvala,hope,nadam se da ces joj javiti veliku betu.treba se sutra probiti do VVa :Smile:

----------


## piki

Ja sam jučer bila na prvom pregledu i umjesto doktorice bio mi je dr. A. 
Sve skupa je trajalo 10ak minuta. Jel to normalno za prvi pregled? Uzv je trajao niti minutu, sve je bilo nekak brzo.
Koliko se čeka nalaz androloga? mm je naručen tek 6.3. pa moram čekat njegove nalaze i 1 dc. Ako to dugo traje bojim se da ću doć na red tek krajem travnja.

----------


## geceta

Vracena 3embrija iz odmrznute js :Smile: ,beta 20. Danas tko se uspio probiti do gore,dobro je prosao,do 10.30je cekaona bila prazna i neka tako bude sto vise,da sve u ubrzo uspijemo !~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

> Ja sam jučer bila na prvom pregledu i umjesto doktorice bio mi je dr. A. 
> Sve skupa je trajalo 10ak minuta. Jel to normalno za prvi pregled? Uzv je trajao niti minutu, sve je bilo nekak brzo.
> Koliko se čeka nalaz androloga? mm je naručen tek 6.3. pa moram čekat njegove nalaze i 1 dc. Ako to dugo traje bojim se da ću doć na red tek krajem travnja.


Piki,obicno prvi traje toliko a ostali ce sve krace trajat.mozda si ga malko kasno narucila,trebali ste pokusati u isto vrijeme otprilike.nalaz androloga dolazi doma i obicno potraje,nama je nakon mj dana dosao ali dr je bitan nalaz spermiograma i on je bio kod moje dr kad sam ja sljedeci puta bila na pregledu a isla sam 2tj nakon toga.inace,najiskrenije,strpi se ako mozes,stize nam novi zakon,ionako te sigurno nece uguravati u raspored prije toga.a u meduvremenu si mozete obaviti one hormone i spolne bolesti

----------


## piki

hvala, geceta! Ali meni je rečeno da je prvi pregled kod androloga sve skupa i hormoni i spermiogram. Nadam se da sam dobro zapamtila, mm uzima samo jednu uputnicu. Splone bolesti smo riješili a hormone moram isto kad dođem tam s nalazima od mm. I kaj ako onda meni hormoni ne budu štimali? Imam osjećaj da se večinu vremena samo čeka. Pitala sam ja za hormone i hsg jel mogu prije napraviti pa mi je rekao da ne. Uglavnom, živci moji.

----------


## geceta

Je,i mm je radio to odjednom ali sam mislila da barem onda i ti obavis i da ove spolne obavite al kad vec jeste.a kad bi ti trebao bit 1dc?jel bude tad vec pregled obavljen?jer ako bude,to je to,samo sluzbeno misljenje androloga,dakle taj papir koji dode doma,i nije tako bitno

----------


## piki

Geceta, 1 dc mi bude 24.2. a onaj sljedeći mj. oko 22.3. (njegov pregled 6.3.) 
Ne moramo čekati da nalaz androloga dođe doma?

----------


## kitty

mislim da ne moraš čekati da nalaz androloga dođe doma (čekat ćeš ga minimalno mjesec dana), kod njih u kartonu to bude spremljeno već dosta ranije.

----------


## geceta

Njegov nalaz ne moras cekati,nalaz sgrama
Bude u kartonu koji su ti vec otvorili,jedino je zeznuto sto ces ti vec 2pregleda obaviti prije nego on da uzorak pa ti dr nece moci reci koji postupak predlaze:/jedino sto ces onda i ti prije izvadit hormone ali kak meni sad to izgleda mozes sw najranije nadati kretanju u neki postupak s tom drugom mjesecnico
,dakle krajem 3.mj.

----------


## marincezg

> Ja sam jučer bila na prvom pregledu i umjesto doktorice bio mi je dr. A. 
> Sve skupa je trajalo 10ak minuta. Jel to normalno za prvi pregled? Uzv je trajao niti minutu, sve je bilo nekak brzo.
> Koliko se čeka nalaz androloga? mm je naručen tek 6.3. pa moram čekat njegove nalaze i 1 dc. Ako to dugo traje bojim se da ću doć na red tek krajem travnja.


je, je,  to je normalno za prvi pregled i sve ostale... nista ti ne brini  :Smile: 
mi smo nalaz androloga cekali 35 dana, pa tak da se naouružaj sa strpljenjem
sretno....

----------


## piki

Hvala cure na odgovoru. Ali meni je dr napisao da dođem na pregled 3-5 dc s tim nalazom. Onda ću jednostavno nazvati 1 dc i pitati jel to tamo stiglo. Sad mi je ipak lakše. Samo jedan ciklus preskačem.

----------


## piki

Moram prokomentirati; kak je na VV sve to jadno! Zgrada izgleda OK, lift novi, a ono gore katastrofa. Ja sam jako malo hodala po bolnicama (samo posjeti tu i tam) i uvijek se iznova iznenadim na kaj to liči!

----------


## geceta

Vjeruj mi,draga,vv jako fino zgleda.

----------


## Strašna

> Moram prokomentirati; kak je na VV sve to jadno! Zgrada izgleda OK, lift novi, a ono gore katastrofa. Ja sam jako malo hodala po bolnicama (samo posjeti tu i tam) i uvijek se iznova iznenadim na kaj to liči!


Šta je to gore katastrofa? Normalan hodnik......sjedalice..slike po zidovima....meni sve ok...ljubaznost super...ne znam sta je toliko "jadno"...

----------


## barkica

Piki,dobro cure kazu! Sta je tak jadno? Sve je cisto,wc-i su ok i cisti,stol uvijek frisko spreman, sala se uredno cisti(cak i stokove i rucke na vratima od sale-sto je vrlo rijetko za vidjeti)! Nije novo, ali se stvarno trude imati red s obzirom na guzvu! I s obzirom na mali prostor za rad,to je sve ok! Meni i vjerojatno drugim zenama je bitnije da dođu na cisto,legnu na cisti papir,i nikad me nije bilo strah da cu pokupiti neku bolestinu ili tak nesto! Trude se s obzirom na mogucnosti i uvjete u kojima rade!

----------


## geceta

I jos su k tome ama bas uvijek ljubazni!rijetkost je naic na jednu prijaznu sestru,na jednog
Dr kojem je stalo a kamoli da je cijeli tim ok.Mislim da 90%nas tu se ne bi tako prijazno i strpljivo ophodilo s ljudima u takvim uvjetima ( guzve,presing,telefoni,sala,injekcije itd ). A sto se inventara tice,kazem,jos je dobar!ovo nit je nova neka bolnica nit je privatna klinika.ostale su po zgb u dosta gorem stanju

----------


## Strašna

> I jos su k tome ama bas uvijek ljubazni!rijetkost je naic na jednu prijaznu sestru,na jednog
> Dr kojem je stalo a kamoli da je cijeli tim ok.Mislim da 90%nas tu se ne bi tako prijazno i strpljivo ophodilo s ljudima u takvim uvjetima ( guzve,presing,telefoni,sala,injekcije itd ). A sto se inventara tice,kazem,jos je dobar!ovo nit je nova neka bolnica nit je privatna klinika.ostale su po zgb u dosta gorem stanju


Apsolutno potpisujem!

----------


## kitty

potpis na zadnja 3 posta  :Smile: !

mislim da je ipak najbitnija stručnost i pristupačnost osoblja, a sve ostalo je manje važno. što se tiče interijera, s obzirom na cjelokupnu situaciju u zdravstvu, još je i lijep. vjerujte mi, i ja radim u bolnici - i može biti i puno gore. svaka čast VV-ovcima na trudu  :Klap: !

----------


## piki

Ma cure, nisam ništa loše mislila, samo da s obzirom na rezultate čovjek očekuje ono neku ko kliniku iz filma! Nemojte se ljutiti, kažem vam da nemam iskustva s bolnicama. A mm kaže da gledam previše američkih serija :Smile: 
Istina je da su svi bili super, ljubazni i strpljivi sa mnom i mojim pitanjima!
Sorry još jednom, ali to je više bio komentar stanja u našem zdravstvu koji se očito na VV ne slaže s rezultatima (srećom).

----------


## mima235

Do kad si čekala pregled?

----------


## andream

Piki, razumijem te, treba reći istinu, uvjeti nisu idealni. Nije idealno nakon punkcije ležati pet minuta i dignuti se i ustupiti mjesto drugoj. Isto vrijedi i za transfer. A sve to u onoj maloj prolaznoj sobici. Uvjeti u kojima rade uistinu nisu zadovoljavajući. Istina je i da to osoblje itekako nadoknadi, ja sam uostalom prvu trudnoću i osvarila na Vuku. Meni je i dalje nepojmljivo da su uvjeti ostali isti, primjerice nakon punkcije pacijent se sam diže i odlazi u tu prolaznu sobicu gdje ako je gužva može ležati svega par minuta i onda van na hodnik. Znam da se sve to zaboravi kad se postigne toliko željena trudnoća, ali da je idealno - nije.

----------


## marincezg

> Moram prokomentirati; kak je na VV sve to jadno! Zgrada izgleda OK, lift novi, a ono gore katastrofa. Ja sam jako malo hodala po bolnicama (samo posjeti tu i tam) i uvijek se iznova iznenadim na kaj to liči!


moram i ja prokomentirati, nigdje nije savršeno po bolnicama mislim na interijer osim u privatnim 
klinikama..... 
samo mogu pohvaliti dr. A i sestre, svi su strpljivi i usluzni.... 

evo jedan primjer... kad sam promjenila svog socij. ginekologa i otisla kod jedne ginekologice prije 3-4 god.
koja isto radi preko hzzo-a kod nje sve novo, i ljepo u jednoj kuci ali jbg nisam sa njom bila zadovoljna i otisla sam, sta cu, i opet se vratila u dom zdravlja....
život je takav, čupav i dlakav   :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Marina,pisala bih na pvt ali ne mogu s mtela,nest mi steka pa te molim da se ti meni javis.jesi li ti to bila kod dr.F-G?i ja sam sad jako nezadovoljna njome pa me sutra muz ide nekamo prebacit od nje

----------


## piki

Opet ponavljam svi su bili izrazito OK i nemam zamjerki na nikoga i ništa, osim što sam ja eto dugog jezika i morala sam nešto reći o uvjetima tamo! 
Naravno da je i tamo (kao uostalom i kod ljudi) vanjski izgled manje bitan :Smile:

----------


## hope31

cure da li je neka od vas nakon transfera imala problema s bradavicama mene grudi bas i ne bole nego me bradavice peku i dosta bole,jel moguce da je to od utrogestana danas mi je 5 dpt petodnevnih embrija

----------


## kitty

> cure da li je neka od vas nakon transfera imala problema s bradavicama mene grudi bas i ne bole nego me bradavice peku i dosta bole,jel moguce da je to od utrogestana danas mi je 5 dpt petodnevnih embrija


meni je tako bilo kad sam imala biokemijsku. u drugim postupcima nije. tako da bi to možda mogao biti dobar znak  :Grin:

----------


## hope31

> meni je tako bilo kad sam imala biokemijsku. u drugim postupcima nije. tako da bi to možda mogao biti dobar znak


a joj nadam se da je,jer drugih simptoma bas i nemam...

----------


## Destiny child

S obzirom da ti je 6 postupaka besplatno, mislim da uopće nema smisla komentirati kako izgleda interijer bolnice sve dok je čisto i uredno. Znaš kako se kaže poklonjenom konju se ne gleda u zube...
Lijepih "američkih klinika" ima i u HR, ali takav se komfor plaća,ali isto tako ne garantira uspjeh. Tko ima para ili mu se gadi državna bolnica neka slobodno ide. Crveni tepih neće nikome prostrijeti.  Tvoj problem neće riješiti super moderan ginekološki stol ili čekaonica sa udobnim stolicama nego stručnost ljudi koji tamo rade... Bitno je da ima lijekova, po meni sve ostalo je nebitno...




> Ma cure, nisam ništa loše mislila, samo da s obzirom na rezultate čovjek očekuje ono neku ko kliniku iz filma! Nemojte se ljutiti, kažem vam da nemam iskustva s bolnicama. A mm kaže da gledam previše američkih serija
> Istina je da su svi bili super, ljubazni i strpljivi sa mnom i mojim pitanjima!
> Sorry još jednom, ali to je više bio komentar stanja u našem zdravstvu koji se očito na VV ne slaže s rezultatima (srećom).

----------


## kitty

> S obzirom da ti je 6 postupaka besplatno, mislim da uopće nema smisla komentirati kako izgleda interijer bolnice sve dok je čisto i uredno. Znaš kako se kaže poklonjenom konju se ne gleda u zube...
> Lijepih "američkih klinika" ima i u HR, ali takav se komfor plaća,ali isto tako ne garantira uspjeh. Tko ima para ili mu se gadi državna bolnica neka slobodno ide. Crveni tepih neće nikome prostrijeti.  Tvoj problem neće riješiti super moderan ginekološki stol ili čekaonica sa udobnim stolicama nego stručnost ljudi koji tamo rade... Bitno je da ima lijekova, po meni sve ostalo je nebitno...


*x* na ovo!

----------


## eva133

*hope* to bi mogao biti dobar znak.
Mene su grudi boljele odmah poslje postupka, a onda su prestale i tek su me kasnije počele boljeti. 
Čuj tri blastociste...uhvatit će se baš jedna ne brini.

----------


## eva133

uhvatit će se baš jedna ne brini.[/QUOTE]

Bar jedna je trebalo pisati.

----------


## piki

> S obzirom da ti je 6 postupaka besplatno, mislim da uopće nema smisla komentirati kako izgleda interijer bolnice sve dok je čisto i uredno. Znaš kako se kaže poklonjenom konju se ne gleda u zube...
> Lijepih "američkih klinika" ima i u HR, ali takav se komfor plaća,ali isto tako ne garantira uspjeh. Tko ima para ili mu se gadi državna bolnica neka slobodno ide. Crveni tepih neće nikome prostrijeti.  Tvoj problem neće riješiti super moderan ginekološki stol ili čekaonica sa udobnim stolicama nego stručnost ljudi koji tamo rade... Bitno je da ima lijekova, po meni sve ostalo je nebitno...


Ništa nije besplatno, pa ni ovo! Sve to mi plaćamo na ovaj ili onaj način.

----------


## hope31

> *hope* to bi mogao biti dobar znak.
> Mene su grudi boljele odmah poslje postupka, a onda su prestale i tek su me kasnije počele boljeti. 
> Čuj tri blastociste...uhvatit će se baš jedna ne brini.


mene  poslije postupka nisu uopće boljele, nego su sada tek počele ne mogu uopće grudnjak obući, e sad da li je to od utrogestana ili nešto drugo ne znam, nadam se da će barem jedna ostati....

----------


## hope31

> Ništa nije besplatno, pa ni ovo! Sve to mi plaćamo na ovaj ili onaj način.


Gle draga što je danas besplatno??apsolutno ništa, ali sve mi idemo tamo samo radi jednog jedinog razloga ne 
moj se opetrećivati uvjetima...uvjeti nisu toliko loši, sve je čisto osoblje ljubazno a bitno je da mi dobijemo naše bebice ništa  drugo pa makar ležala i vani na stolicama..meni nije važno samo neka uspije...

----------


## hope31

i što kad moraš putovati satima do bolnice u noći da bi ujutro bio tamo...ništa sve sam to preživjela, onda punkcija i nju preživiš baš iz tog razloga što su svi  dragi i pričaju s tobom da ti bude lakše....misli samo na ono najvažnije da što prije postaneš trudnica ne opterećuj se s nevažnim stvarima....tamo je toliko parova koji žele ostvariti svoj cilj ne gledajući da li 
su nove stolice u hodniku ili stare bitno je ono što  si ti želiš....a što se tiče privatnika i njihovog luksuza opet ti ne garantira uspjeh...samo vjera i nada

----------


## piki

Hvala na lijepim riječima Hope31, sretno s betom 13. Brzo će to! 
Naravno da je tako, samo ne znam do kad ću to morati objašnjavati?!? 
Malo ću se odmaknuti od podpomognutih voda da me još netko ne linčuje! Čovjek ne smije reći ono kaj je očito.
Sretno svima!

----------


## Ivanicaa

Hej, curke!!
Da vam se i ja javim malo, ustvari imam potrebu podijelit nešto s vama. 
U petak sam bila naručena na kombinirani probir, doktorice nije bilo pa sam išla kod dr. Alebića. Uglavnom, kombinirani probir je vađenje hormona kombiniran s ultrazvukom.
Doktor me prvu prozvao nakon sale, kao da trudnica ne čeka  :Smile: . Na UZV smo brojali prstiće na rukicama i nogicama, gledali jel sve na svom mjestu i meni je to bio nevjerojatan doživljalj. Doktor mi sve objašnjava i pokazuje ali imala sam osjećaj da se i on veseli koliko i ja svemu tome, makar znam da sam mu ja milijunta trudnica na UZV. 
Stvarno je doktor divan, radi to što radi s voljom!!!! 
Meni je od petka srce ko kuća veliko od tog doživljalja.

Svima vam od srca želim da osjetite ovu sreću koju ja osjećam.
Hope31, drži se.....primit će se mrvice!!!!

----------


## barkica

Draga Piki! Nitko te nece lincovati,ali cure ti kazu ono kak je! I imas pravo reci svoje misljenje o vv i o tome kak i gdje rade! Vjerojatno si bila puno puta u priv.ordin. i klinikikama kad tako konentiras! Sve smo prosleipuno bolje i puno losije ordin.,ali kako ti kaze Hope,nije bitno na cemu sjedis ako imas cilj i s njim si dosla da ostvaris dugoocekivanu srecu! Prije par god.,dok je jos dr.L. radio,cekalo se i po stubistu na red,ljudi su ujutro u 3,4 sata krenuli od kuce da dodu do klinike! I nikome nije bio problem ni cekati,stajati,sjediti satima i satima! Ono sto tamo daje snagu i nadu je rad osoblja i dr.-a! Ona podrska,pa ono da dr.-u nemoras svaki put ponavljati sta ti je,jer vec zna tvoj karton,sestre kpje te tjese i pkacu s tobom i kad je dobro i kad je lose.... Nije savrsena amb.,ali vjeruj da ima puno gorih(i puno boljih),ali svima bi trebao biti prioritet srecica i mrvica! Vecina nas tako razmislja i ne  gleda se na to kakav je interijer ako ti daju ono sto danima i godinama cekas i ocekujes! Pravo na bilo koji konentar ti nitko ne uskracuje,ali moje je da ako nekoma smeta maleni prostor i guzva "u prometu",neka trazi bolji komfor! Meni osobno ni najnovije stvari nemogu zamijeniti ovu ljudskost i bliskost koja se tamo daje!

----------


## marincezg

dobro necemo vise gnjaviti piki, shvatila je sve, sigurna sam...
jeli koja od vas danas bila gore??? jeli  guzva???

----------


## geceta

Ivancice :Wink: ,radujem se jako zbog tebe!!! Mogu zamisliti kako ti je bilo i kako ti je jos uvijek-droga i pol ha?kakav red bull?!i bez njega sad letis :Wink:  cestitam ti jos jednom! Uzivaj u toj sreci i znaj da se svi veselimo s tobom jer svaki mpo uspjeh je i nas uspjeh,i nasa nada  :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

> Ivancice,radujem se jako zbog tebe!!! Mogu zamisliti kako ti je bilo i kako ti je jos uvijek-droga i pol ha?kakav red bull?!i bez njega sad letis cestitam ti jos jednom! Uzivaj u toj sreci i znaj da se svi veselimo s tobom jer svaki mpo uspjeh je i nas uspjeh,i nasa nada


Slazem se :Smile: ivanicaa to je prekrasno i uzivaj u sreci jer svi mi se radujemo s tobom

----------


## Destiny child

Piki, nije mi uopće namjera nikome braniti da izražava svoje mišljenje, a kamoli nekoga linčovati. Žao mi je što si moj komentar uopće shvatila na taj način. Samo sam ti htjela reći da će ti cijeli postupak biti puno lakši ako se ne budeš zamarala sa nebitnim detaljima,oboružaš se sa velikom količinom strpljenja i fokusiraš se samo i jedino na svoj cilj. 
Da očito je da to tamo ne izgleda kao space shuttle, ali je isto tako očito da to trenutno ne možemo promijeniti, a s obzirom na situaciju u zemlji dobro da je i tako kako je.

Svima je bitno samo jedno...ostvariti svoj cilj i doći do toliko željene bebe. A onda i da beta bude pozitivna, da se dobro dupla, pa da se čuje srčeko, da rezultati kombiniranog probira budu u redu...itd.itd. Svaki korak u MPO priči je čekanje puno brige i čežnje...izgled bolnice (barem meni) je bio stvarno najmanji problem. Naravno da bi sve mi htjele da to izgleda ljepše, modernije, sretnije,a najviše da nikada nismo morale saznati za Humanu reprodukciju na VV-u, niti kročiti na taj 2.kat , sjediti na onoj plastičnoj stolici i boriti se sa strahovima i čežnjama.   Ali eto...jesmo i mislim da će nas to samo učiniti jačima i boljim osobama, sa puno više empatije prema onima kojima je teško nego što je imaju "obični smrtnici".

I bez obzira što se donekle mogu s tobom složiti da to plaćamo na ovaj ili onaj način (ako misliš na sva izdvajanja koja nam uzimaju za zdravstvo) ipak tih 6 postupaka ne treba dodatno platiti ništa, a moguće je čak i pokriti troškove putovanja za one koji su izvan Zagreba. Mislim da je to jako velika stvar. Posebice za one koji se uz neplodnost, na žalost bore i s financijama i nezaposlenošću...

Zato slobodno komentiraj,forum i služi za razmjenu različitih mišljenja, a ja ti od srca želim da čim prije završiš svoju priču u bolnici na Dugom dolu :Smile:

----------


## geceta

X na ovo gore  :Smile:

----------


## ivanamaricic

Ajd već kad je priča o pokrivanju putnih troškova zanima me dali je koja od vas dobila povrat troškova prijevoza kada ide svaki drugi dan na folikulimetriju. Ja nisam čula i neznam dali je moguće to tražiti od svoje doktorice pa me zanima da tko šta zna u svezi toha

----------


## geceta

Moja poznanica je,ja do sad nisam ni znala da bih mogla ista dobiti a i muku mucim opce s dobivanjem uputnica i recepata od soc.ginicke te trenutno trazim novu :Sad:  navodno dobijes i za to a kad ti muz ide,onda i za njega dobijes

----------


## ivanamaricic

ma da, ja nisam znala i sama sam  u godini dana hodanja po zagrebu dobila samo 2 putna naloga, jer mi je ginekologinjica malo čudna. Sad kad si mi i ovo rekla dobro ću se raspitati za iduči postupak da znam tražiti.

----------


## ivanamaricic

a jel trebam tražiti što od dr.A da mogu pokazati svojoj dko. da idem na folikulimetriju ili mi je dovoljno da sam ušla u postupak

----------


## hope31

> a jel trebam tražiti što od dr.A da mogu pokazati svojoj dko. da idem na folikulimetriju ili mi je dovoljno da sam ušla u postupak


Trazis samo od svoje ginekologice ponavljajuci nalog imas pravo na to,i svaki put kad ides na folikulometriju lupe ti pecat i dr se potpise na isti...ja nazalost sa svojom imam slucaj da mi ne da ponavljajuci kaze ne moze pravdati a vidim da vecina cura s kojima sam pricala dobiju ponavljajuci..ja dobijem samo kad idem prvi puta i vise mi ne da...

----------


## hope31

da,cak mozes dobiti i da ti pise muz kao pratnja na nalogu..ali eto moja gin..je posebne vrste :Smile:

----------


## ivanamaricic

ok,hvala

----------


## kitty

> da,cak mozes dobiti i da ti pise muz kao pratnja na nalogu..ali eto moja gin..je posebne vrste


ovo vrijedi samo za dan punkcije, znači to bi onda morao biti jednokratni putni nalog.

----------


## ivanamaricic

aha, dakle dok idem na folikulimetriju tražim ponavljajući nalog  za te dane a za punkciju posebno tražim nalog s pratnjom

----------


## kitty

> aha, dakle dok idem na folikulimetriju tražim ponavljajući nalog  za te dane a za punkciju posebno tražim nalog s pratnjom


pa da, tako ti je najbolje. iako ja osobno uzmem samo ovaj ponavljajući za sebe, jer mi se ne da komplicirati sa 2 putna naloga.

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro cure, mogu samo reći da su ove bradavice vrlo obečavajuć simptom i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ali što se tiče *piki* i njezinog komentara na izgled VV-a, svatko ima pravo reći svoje mišljenje i da, gore su uvjeti stvarno koma, ali je bilo i gore. Mislim da muški više ne moraju dati svoj spermu u WC-u odmah do biologa, ili se varam? 

Naravno da postoje čak i državne klinike koje su bolje uređene (npr. Vinogradska i Split jer su apsolutno novouređene, Vinogradska tek otvorila 2009., Split još nešto kasnije.....  ne znam kako to sve izgleda u Rijeci ili u Osijeku) i lijepo je kako stojite u obranu gore osoblja, svojih liječnika i sestara jer je isto vjerujem divno, i prije su bili krasni i na taj način kompenzirali sve ostalo pa i sate čekanja na dr. Lučingera na primjer. Ali dajte da netko primjeti i manje lijepe stvari gore............... *Piki, vrati seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..................... )*

----------


## Kadauna

Samo sam htjela dodati da su odjeli humane reprodukcije u Vinogradskoj i u Splitu - ne nužno i cijela bolnica tip-top uređeni.

----------


## Strašna

> Ajd već kad je priča o pokrivanju putnih troškova zanima me dali je koja od vas dobila povrat troškova prijevoza kada ide svaki drugi dan na folikulimetriju. Ja nisam čula i neznam dali je moguće to tražiti od svoje doktorice pa me zanima da tko šta zna u svezi toha


Ja dobivam povrat putnih troškova za svaki put koji odem u ZG, bilo folikulometrija ili slično. Dobijem višekratni putni nalog pa mi moj gin s prednje strane zaokruži s pratnjom, tako da mi se svi datumi poduplavaju!

----------


## Strašna

> ovo vrijedi samo za dan punkcije, znači to bi onda morao biti jednokratni putni nalog.


Ja sam "izmuzla" pratnju za svaki odlazak u ZG, dakle imam višekratni koji dobijem na početku postupka i dalje samo potpisi do transfera.

----------


## Destiny child

Ja sam dobila povrat sveukupno oko 1800 kn i čekam za još oko 300 kn, a živim nedaleko Zagreba. To je iznos koji sam dobila za sve dolaske od početka moje MPO priče, izuzev prvog puta jer do tada nisam niti znala da se putni nalog može dobiti pošto mi to moj ginekolog nije niti spomenuo). Iznos odgovara realnim troškovima putovanja. 
Nisam tražila putni nalog na kojem je naznačeno da mi je potrebna pratnja, ali mislim da se može dobiti i takav posebno kada je punkcija i transfer jer tada ide i suprug. 
Uglavnom su to bili jednokratni putni nalozi, a kada sam baš krenula u postupak onda sam dobila ponavljajući koji sam koristila od 1.dc kada sam počela sa kontracepcijom do transfera. Svaki put putni nalog treba dati svom MPO liječniku da ga potpiše i pečatira, a predaje se u HZZO (rok za predaju je mislim 3 mjeseca, ali možda čak i duži). Novce isplate za odprilike 2 mjeseca.





> Ajd već kad je priča o pokrivanju putnih troškova zanima me dali je koja od vas dobila povrat troškova prijevoza kada ide svaki drugi dan na folikulimetriju. Ja nisam čula i neznam dali je moguće to tražiti od svoje doktorice pa me zanima da tko šta zna u svezi toha

----------


## Maybe baby

Kadauna, mi smo bili u 11.mj pršle godine u postupku i onda se još davala sperma u WC-u kod biologa ali je MM rekao da su preuredili malo WC i da su stavili "literaturu"  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

ako je tome tako, to su i dalje ružni uvjeti za davanje sperme, uz literaturu ili bez nje  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Hope,ja isto imam problema s ginickom,ne da mi ni vise od jedne kutije utrogestana pa sumnjam da bih dobila putni nalog uopce.Koliko km od Zagreba se uopce tolerira tj ulazi u putni nalog?

----------


## hope31

> Hope,ja isto imam problema s ginickom,ne da mi ni vise od jedne kutije utrogestana pa sumnjam da bih dobila putni nalog uopce.Koliko km od Zagreba se uopce tolerira tj ulazi u putni nalog?


gle draga ja sam iz Vukovara pa mi opet ne da,samo kad ulazim u postupak,ja ju pitam za taj ponavljajuci ona kaze ona to ne moze pravdati i da mogu ici u Osijek na MPO,i iz tog razloga mi ne da..utrogestane isto ne da moram sve sama platiti...ma uzas,pokusat cu se sad prebaciti kod nekog drugog...po zakonu imamo pravo na putni nalog a to sto oni dobiju nagrade za sto manje uputnica i lijekova mi za to ispastamo...km hm mislim da sve preko 35 km imas pravo na nalog...neka me isprave ako grijesim

----------


## kitty

> Hope,ja isto imam problema s ginickom,ne da mi ni vise od jedne kutije utrogestana pa sumnjam da bih dobila putni nalog uopce.Koliko km od Zagreba se uopce tolerira tj ulazi u putni nalog?


minimalno 30 km.

----------


## kitty

> gle draga ja sam iz Vukovara pa mi opet ne da,samo kad ulazim u postupak,ja ju pitam za taj ponavljajuci ona kaze ona to ne moze pravdati i da mogu ici u Osijek na MPO,i iz tog razloga mi ne da..utrogestane isto ne da moram sve sama platiti...ma uzas,pokusat cu se sad prebaciti kod nekog drugog...po zakonu imamo pravo na putni nalog a to sto oni dobiju nagrade za sto manje uputnica i lijekova mi za to ispastamo...km hm mislim da sve preko 35 km imas pravo na nalog...neka me isprave ako grijesim


nažalost, ginićka ti je u pravu  :Sad: , HZZO pokriva putne troškove do najbližeg mjesta u kojem je moguće liječenje, a tebi kao Vukovarki je to Osijek.

----------


## Strašna

Ali ako tvoj ginekolog smatra da ti mogu pomoći samo u ZG-imaš pravo. Meni su to rekli u socijalnom. Meni je isto OS blizi....

----------


## hope31

kitty znam ja to ali u Osijeku se ceka po godinu na postupak,nemaju lijekova..zato svi i idemo u Zg..u

----------


## kitty

> kitty znam ja to ali u Osijeku se ceka po godinu na postupak,nemaju lijekova..zato svi i idemo u Zg..u


ma kužim, samo sam htjela reći da je HZZO čudna biljka i da ginićka ne može protiv njih  :Sad: .

----------


## eva133

Ne kužim to s utrogestanima. Ako ih moraš stavljati zašto ne daju. Stvarno ima svakakvih doktora.
Meni je isto Osijek bliži, a dobivala sam putni nalog. Sve ovisi na kakvog ginekologa naletiš.

----------


## hope31

> ma kužim, samo sam htjela reći da je HZZO čudna biljka i da ginićka ne može protiv njih .


ma sve ok,samo moja je stvarno malo cudna iz vise razloga :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Jednostavno ne da i znate onda i same kak to izgleda:jedan dan zovem,objasnjavam o cem se radi,njoj treba potvrda od dr (a sve si upise kad muz donese otpusno pismo,btw jednom je trazila da joj ja dode
 Nakon punkcije!),onda drugi dan muz ide u apoteku di sam uvijek nest duzna zbog nje,1kutija,treci dan opet zovem,objasnjavam tko sam zast sam,ne moze napisat u tak kratkom roku itd itd.da ne pricam da putujem 30km samo zbog nje jer nemam ginekologa u mjestu stanovanja.ima nas doista svakakvih!jucer sam evo prvi puta dobila 2kutije jer je muz vise popiz...na nju :Smile: a on barem ima strpljenja.putni nalog mi nikad nije ni spomenula a imam preko 50km do gore.nije puno s obzirom otkud sve parovi dolaze gore ali ako HZZO to pokriva,onda je to moje pravo,isto kao i na lijekove i na uputnice.

----------


## Inesz

cure drage, te muke sa odabranim ginekolozima ne morate prolaziti. vi kao osiguranice i vaši partneri kao osiguranici HZZO-a imate svoja prava. odabrani liječnik mora djelovati u skladu sa pravilima i omogućiti vam adekvatno liječenje. znam da  je teško kad se u manjim mjestima i nemate mogućnost promjene ginekologa, ali možete ih podsjetiti da oni nisu bogovi koji igraju po vlastitim pravilima i zagorčavaju vam život, već moraju osiguranicima omogućiti ostvarivanje prava na liječenje. nedavanje uputnica, lijekova, pretraga, putnih naloga je zlouporaba položaja. ako su oni neprofesionalni, vi imate pravo boriti se za sebe-samo im mirno pripomenite da znate svoja prava i da ćete se obratiti HZZO-u i liječničkoj komori. pa da vidimo koji će se dalje usuditi uskraćivati prava na liječenje i prava iz osiguranja.

----------


## renna

> kitty znam ja to ali u Osijeku se ceka po godinu na postupak,nemaju lijekova..zato svi i idemo u Zg..u


draga aj isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

renna ispraznila sam :Smile:

----------


## ivanamaricic

I samoj mi je problem što putujem iz Vinkovaca pa neznam da li će mi ginička htjeti dati ponavljajući nalog pošto sam i ovako na jedvite jade bila dobila obični putni nalog i to samo dva puta. Ništa, sad kad krenem u postupak morat ću se nakako izboriti da mi ga da ipak je to moje pravo. Do tada ću se još dobro raspitati u Hzzo-u da me nebi samo tako otkantala.

----------


## mima235

Cure jel mi možete objasniti kakvu imaju praksu što se naručivanja tiče na VV?
Npr. prvi put sam bila naručena u 11,nije bila gužva došla sam na red u 1.
Kakvu imaju praksu naručivanja kod pregleda 3-5dc,kakvu kod punkcija,kod folikulometrija?
Već sam postavila slično pitanje,ali zbog posla ne mogu tražiti svaki put slobodan dan,pa pošto tek ulazim u postupak da si znam isplanirai g.o. i slobodne dane.

----------


## kitty

> Cure jel mi možete objasniti kakvu imaju praksu što se naručivanja tiče na VV?
> Npr. prvi put sam bila naručena u 11,nije bila gužva došla sam na red u 1.
> Kakvu imaju praksu naručivanja kod pregleda 3-5dc,kakvu kod punkcija,kod folikulometrija?
> Već sam postavila slično pitanje,ali zbog posla ne mogu tražiti svaki put slobodan dan,pa pošto tek ulazim u postupak da si znam isplanirai g.o. i slobodne dane.


za pregled 3.-5.dc trebaš doći ujutro oko 8, onda ćeš izvaditi krv i nakon toga čekaš dr-a za pregled koji obično bude iza 11. folikulometrije su od pola 8 ujutro tako da ako si iz Zg ili okolice stigneš u neko pristojno doba na posao. za punkciju i transfer ćeš ipak morati uzeti bolovanje, to počinje iza 9 i kad si gotova još trebaš pričekati dr-a da ti da nalaz što obično ne bude prije 11, a i na te dane je pametno ipak malo odmirovati poslije.

----------


## mima235

Iz Zg sam i radim blizu i to u dvije smjene tako da si mogu malo iskombinirati da ne izostajem puno s posla što nažalost i ne mogu.
Znači ovo prvo što me čeka pregled 3-5 dc prvo vadim hormone,a onda moram čekati do 11. Jel to  najduže što se čeka?
Za punkciju i transfer uzmem bolovanje taj dan ili je bolje da sam na bolovanju do bete?
Ima li još nešto što bi trebala znati što se tiče uzimanja bolovanja ili naručivanja za pregled, mislim sve što se posla tiče?

----------


## geceta

Preporuka je par dana mirovati nakon transfera a do bete penzionerski se vratiti normali

----------


## kaate

samo da se nadovežem na komentare oko putnih naloga. Zadnja dva naloga sam imala ponavljajuće sa pratnjom. Uspjela sam uvjeriti svoju doktoricu da je nemoguće da ja išta napravim na vv bez muža, a HZZO je priznao i isplatio mi iznos za nas oboje. Tako da ako Vam kažu da nemate pravo na to lažu. Doktorica je to i provjerila u HZZO.

----------


## veki85

Hej, napokon da vam se i ja pridružim.
Naime, 8.dan nakon transfera počela temperatura, s bolnim grlom, šmrcanjem... e sad neki kažu da su to mogući rani simptomi trudnoće, a meni je 1.put pa ne znam.
Jel ima tko sličnih iskustava?!

----------


## marincezg

> Ja sam dobila povrat sveukupno oko 1800 kn i čekam za još oko 300 kn, a živim nedaleko Zagreba. To je iznos koji sam dobila za sve dolaske od početka moje MPO priče, izuzev prvog puta jer do tada nisam niti znala da se putni nalog može dobiti pošto mi to moj ginekolog nije niti spomenuo). Iznos odgovara realnim troškovima putovanja. 
> Nisam tražila putni nalog na kojem je naznačeno da mi je potrebna pratnja, ali mislim da se može dobiti i takav posebno kada je punkcija i transfer jer tada ide i suprug. 
> Uglavnom su to bili jednokratni putni nalozi, a kada sam baš krenula u postupak onda sam dobila ponavljajući koji sam koristila od 1.dc kada sam počela sa kontracepcijom do transfera. Svaki put putni nalog treba dati svom MPO liječniku da ga potpiše i pečatira, a predaje se u HZZO (rok za predaju je mislim 3 mjeseca, ali možda čak i duži). Novce isplate za odprilike 2 mjeseca.


zanima me ovo o putnim troskovima,  kolika mora biti udaljenost od mene do bolnice???
to ne kuzim... jer si napisala da ne zivis daleko od zg.....
jer u zagrebacku zupaniju spada i vrbovec i dugo selo i sesvete itd.....

----------


## marincezg

> Kadauna, mi smo bili u 11.mj pršle godine u postupku i onda se još davala sperma u WC-u kod biologa ali je MM rekao da su preuredili malo WC i da su stavili "literaturu"


i jos se uvjek daje  :Smile: 
ali ovo za literaturu mm nije mi nista prical....

----------


## Destiny child

Pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza imaju osigurane osobe HZZO-a koje su od strane svog liječnika upućene radi korištenja zdravstvene zaštite  izvan mjesta svog prebivališta, odnosno boravka. Prema tome, ako vas je liječnik uputio da idete na VV trebali bi vam dati putni nalog bez obzira gdje vam je boravište ili najbliža bolnica u kojoj možete ostvariti zdravstvenu zaštitu. Ograničenje udaljenosti odnosi se na to da udaljenost od mjesta boravka do mjesta zdravstvene ustanove u kojoj ćete se liječiti ili idete na pregled mora biti veća od 30 kilometara. Znači oni koji žive na udaljenosti manjoj od 30 km nemaju pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza.
Mislim da čak i osobe koje se liječe u inozemstvu imaju pravo na naknadu troškova ukoliko ih je njihov liječnik uputio na liječenje u inozemstvo. Nisam sigurna, ne znam kako taj dio funkcionira, ali mislim da sam negdje na HZZO-stranicama pročitala da postoji i ta mogućnost.

----------


## hope31

evo ja sam danas napravila test i negativan je tako daa čekanje bete je još gore :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

> evo ja sam danas napravila test i negativan je tako daa čekanje bete je još gore


koji ti je* hope31* ovo dan nakon transfera odnosno nakon punkcije?

----------


## hope31

8 dnt ali su bile tri blastice

----------


## hope31

13 dan nakon punkcije

----------


## mare41

hope, al svejedno je to puno rano, pričekaj ipak bar još dva dana pa ponovi......

----------


## hope31

a pričekat ću ali zar se  kod blastica to ne bi trebalo već vidjeti?

----------


## eva133

*hope* prerano je. Ja sam napravila test 9dpt i crtica se jedva nazirala. 
Kao što je mare rekla, pričekaj pa napravi opet za 2 dana.

----------


## hope31

pričekat ću ja pa ću napraviti u petak, ali danas je 8dnt a petodnevni embriji pa sam mislila da bi trebalo pokazati

----------


## hope31

a hvala vam cure malo ste me smirile i dale tračak nade :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Meni se uhvatila sva 3, ali je jedan odmah stao s razvojem. Vidiš da mi je beta 15dpt bila ogromna, a 9dpt se crtica nazirala. Čak i muž nije vjerovao da je to crtica.
Vidjet ćeš za 2 dana.

----------


## hope31

> Meni se uhvatila sva 3, ali je jedan odmah stao s razvojem. Vidiš da mi je beta 15dpt bila ogromna, a 9dpt se crtica nazirala. Čak i muž nije vjerovao da je to crtica.
> Vidjet ćeš za 2 dana.


Ma kužim ali sve cure kojima su vraćene blastice sam skužila da već 7,8 dnt imaju blijedu crticu, jer meni je 8 dan ali ja računam i 3 dana više jer su petodnevni

----------


## eva133

Ne znam draga, ne mora svima biti isto. Nemoj se bedirati već sad.

----------


## hope31

Neću, pričekat ću još dva dana pa ćemo vidjeti, hvala ti draga :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

A jesam ti ja rekla da je prerano!!! Joj joj....

----------


## ksena28

jel itko vidi vapaj:

*Podižem jer vas trebamo!
je li se netko možda predomislio, odvažio, ohrabrio? Imate li volje, želje mogućnosti?
Tražimo nova lica da nam budu glasnogovornici kad zatreba, ne samo oko  borbe protiv zakona, nego i u situacijama kad netko želi napisati neku  MPO priču....
Nije bitno jeste li uspjeli, koliko postupaka, jeste li odustali, jeste  li tek na početku....bitna je volja za promjenom, želja da se Mpo  približi svima i da ljudi napokon shvate da se neplodnost ne dešava  nekom drugom i da naša djeca nisu "Umjetna, manje vrijedna ili  štotijaznam"
Dakle, ako ste spremni progovoriti pred kamerama, u novinama ili na radiju - javite se s kontakt podacima na pp.
Unaprijed zahvaljujemo*

----------


## geceta

Hvala sto si to kopirala,ja se vecinom spajam s mtela jer nastojim ne dizati laptop,drzati ga u krilu itd itd. Muz i ja smo razmisljali o slicnim stvarima i ponudama ali nekako se tesko uopce nosimo i s reakcijama ljudi koji znaju plus sto bih ja najprije morala uzeti nesto zestoko za smirenje jer sam brza na jeziku  :Wink:  inace,potpis ti je mrak!!ne mogu se vise sloziti s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## renna

> Neću, pričekat ću još dva dana pa ćemo vidjeti, hvala ti draga


ja isto mislim draga da je to malo rani i da netreba gubit nadu, znam za jedan slucaj, pa zato velim!!!!!, drz se!

----------


## hope31

[QUOTE=renna;2064420]ja isto mislim draga da je to malo rani i da netreba gubit nadu, znam za jedan slucaj, pa zato velim!!!!!, drz se![/QUOTEhvala ti draga, vidjet ćemo za par dana :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza imaju osigurane osobe HZZO-a koje su od strane svog liječnika upućene radi korištenja zdravstvene zaštite  izvan mjesta svog prebivališta, odnosno boravka. Prema tome, ako vas je liječnik uputio da idete na VV trebali bi vam dati putni nalog bez obzira gdje vam je boravište ili najbliža bolnica u kojoj možete ostvariti zdravstvenu zaštitu. Ograničenje udaljenosti odnosi se na to da udaljenost od mjesta boravka do mjesta zdravstvene ustanove u kojoj ćete se liječiti ili idete na pregled mora biti veća od 30 kilometara. Znači oni koji žive na udaljenosti manjoj od 30 km nemaju pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza.
> Mislim da čak i osobe koje se liječe u inozemstvu imaju pravo na naknadu troškova ukoliko ih je njihov liječnik uputio na liječenje u inozemstvo. Nisam sigurna, ne znam kako taj dio funkcionira, ali mislim da sam negdje na HZZO-stranicama pročitala da postoji i ta mogućnost.


puno, puno hvala.......

----------


## MBM74

Hi curke, da li znate u kojoj je fazi donošenje novog zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji što se tiče zamrzavanja embrija?  

Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## reny123

Ministar je osnovao povjerenstvo za izradu prijedloga zakona. Navodno bi prijedlog trebao biti gotov sredinom mjeseca i tada kreće javna rasprava. Ne znam što je ministar mislio pod javnom raspravom, nadam se u Saboru, a ne po medijima s kojekakvim miletićima.

----------


## geceta

Prosli se tj shushkalo po kuloarima VVa o tj dana- za sto tocno,pojma nemam ali smjesak je bio prisutan

----------


## applepie

hej cure, kad već pričate o novom zakonu, jeste li negdje provjeravale kako bi trebao izgledati taj zakon? mislim i na ostale točke, a ne samo zamrzavanje embrija - npr broj stimuliranih i prirodnih tj. spontanih postupaka preko hzzo-a     (čula sam da bi se broj stimuliranih postupaka trebao smanjiti, a prirodnih ograničiti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). zna li netko nešto o slovenskom modelu?
(malo sam u gužvi pa ne stignem pretraživati internet)

----------


## zipica

prema onome što se može pročitati u medijima prijedlog novog Zakona o med.pomognutoj oplodnji će biti jedan od liberalnijih u Europi, a kako važne novine spominje se sljedeće:
1) dopuštena oplodnja max 8 jajnih stanica (zaštitna mjera kako bi se spriječio veliki broj zametaka za zamrzavanje), te oplodnjom 8 jajnih stanica u prosjeku dobiva se 4-5 kvalitenih zametaka
2) dopušteni blagi postupci stimulacije ovulacije kako bi se u postupku dobilo max 12 jajnih stanica
3) dopušten prijenos max 2 zametka kako bi se spriječio prevelik broj višeplodnih trudnoća koju su rizik kako za majku tako i za djecu iznimka bi trebale biti žene straije od 38 godina koje imaju više bezuspješnih pokušaja IVF-a, onkološke bolesnice i kod muškarca ako se radi o teškoj neplodnosti kod takvih parova oplodile bi se sve dobivene jajne stanice i ženi bi se vraćala 3 zametka
4) par ima mogućnost izbora: zamrzavanje zametka ili zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, s tim da bi se zam.zametci čuvali na trošak države 5 godina s tim da bi par mogao nakon proteka tog vremena zatražiti produženje na daljnjih 5 godina uz snošenje troška čuvanja (procijena cca 5.000 do 10.000 kn)
5) IVF postupci će biti financirani od strane države do 42. godine života žene iz razloga što nakon 43. godine više ne postoji medicinsko opravdanje za liječenje neplodnosti, s tim da će i dalje ostati ograničenje u broju postupaka kao i do sada 6 pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje na trošak države
6) osnivanje banke spolnih stanica, s tim da bi donori imali financijsku kompenzaciju, te bi donorstvo bilo anonimno

----------


## geceta

Hvala,zipica,na podrobnom i konkretnom postu!  :Smile: 
Ja sad imam jedno pitanje koje sam postavila i u nakon transfera ali bitnije mi je sto drA kaze po tom pitanju pa ga ponavljam i vama ako ste bile su slicnoj situaciji a sigurno jeste: Buduci da sam si lijepo utempirala uzimanje estrofema sad mi je jos bolje utempirano to isto s utricima pa sam u nedoumici. U subotu idem raditi a utrice trebam staviti u 11,isto kad uzmem estrofem oralno,kak vi to rjesavate
S obzirom da nakon toga treba lezati?bas sam si zakomplicirala  :Sad:  
Zanima me sto sad napraviti? Dal pomaknuti sve ili sam tu jednu turu uzeti ranije/kasnije? Ili uzeti pa sjediti tamo s dignutim nogama? Ili uzeti utrice na usta? Hvala vam svima!

----------


## Kadauna

prema onome što se može pročitati u medijima prijedlog novog Zakona o med.pomognutoj oplodnji će biti jedan od liberalnijih u Europi, a kako važne novine spominje se sljedeće:
1) dopuštena oplodnja max 8 jajnih stanica (zaštitna mjera kako bi se spriječio veliki broj zametaka za zamrzavanje), te oplodnjom 8 jajnih stanica u prosjeku dobiva se 4-5 kvalitenih zametaka
2) dopušteni blagi postupci stimulacije ovulacije kako bi se u postupku dobilo max 12 jajnih stanica
3) dopušten prijenos max 2 zametka kako bi se spriječio prevelik broj višeplodnih trudnoća koju su rizik kako za majku tako i za djecu iznimka bi trebale biti žene straije od 38 godina koje imaju više bezuspješnih pokušaja IVF-a, onkološke bolesnice i kod muškarca ako se radi o teškoj neplodnosti kod takvih parova oplodile bi se sve dobivene jajne stanice i ženi bi se vraćala 3 zametka
4) par ima mogućnost izbora: zamrzavanje zametka ili zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, s tim da bi se zam.zametci čuvali na trošak države 5 godina s tim da bi par mogao nakon proteka tog vremena zatražiti produženje na daljnjih 5 godina uz snošenje troška čuvanja (procijena cca 5.000 do 10.000 kn)
5) IVF postupci će biti financirani od strane države do 42. godine života žene iz razloga što nakon 43. godine više ne postoji medicinsko opravdanje za liječenje neplodnosti, s tim da će i dalje ostati ograničenje u broju postupaka kao i do sada 6 pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje na trošak države
6) osnivanje banke spolnih stanica, s tim da bi donori imali financijsku kompenzaciju, te bi donorstvo bilo anonimno
..... nastavljam
7) dozvoljeno doniranje embrija (ne samo jajnih stanica i spermija)
8) dozvoljena predimplantacijska dijagnostika
9) obavezno pravno i psihološko savjetovanje za sve parove


No sve su to tek najave i ne treba očekivati realizaciju svega navedenog prije ljeta..... 


*applepie*, što te zanima vezano za slovenski model/zakon?Broj postupaka na teret HZZOa ili nešto drugo? Javi!!

----------


## Sezen

*geceta* ja sam imala isti "problem" i rješavala sam to tako da sam estrofem pila,a utriće stavila na wc-u i onda u šefičinu sobu spojila dvije stolice i tako 

iskoristila pauzu(jedno 15 min.),naravno šefici sam morala objasniti...sad ovisi gdje radiš i s kim radiš...

----------


## geceta

Hh nikako nece ici,nastavu drzim:/mogu eventualno zaposlit klince i na 15min dic noge

----------


## TinaB

> za pregled 3.-5.dc trebaš doći ujutro oko 8, onda ćeš izvaditi krv i nakon toga *čekaš dr-a za pregled koji obično bude iza 11*. folikulometrije su od pola 8 ujutro tako da ako si iz Zg ili okolice stigneš u neko pristojno doba na posao. za punkciju i transfer ćeš ipak morati uzeti bolovanje, to počinje iza 9 i kad si gotova još trebaš pričekati dr-a da ti da nalaz što obično ne bude prije 11, a i na te dane je pametno ipak malo odmirovati poslije.


*kitty*, to je pregled ginića jel da? Zanima me čemu točno pregled na taj dan? Početak ciklusa je pa... Jel se na tom pregledu dogovaraju daljnji koraci?

----------


## kitty

> *kitty*, to je pregled ginića jel da? Zanima me čemu točno pregled na taj dan? Početak ciklusa je pa... Jel se na tom pregledu dogovaraju daljnji koraci?


da. iskreno, ne sjećam se točno da li se obavlja baš ginekološki pregled ili bude samo konzultacija, a i to je vjerojatno individualno. 
što se tiče početka ciklusa, u svakom postupku je prvi pregled na 3.dc., služi tome da se vidi početno stanje, da nemaš neku cistu i slično.

----------


## mima235

Evo i mene da se nadovežem sa pitanjima. Znači 3-5 dc ciklusa idem gore,vadim hormone i čekam pregled. Kad dobijem nalaze hormona? Kad onda idem u postupak? Znam da to ovisi,ali nekako najčešće.

----------


## mima235

U tekstu u novinama je bilo opisano ne samo darivanje spolnih stanica već i  zametaka.

----------


## geceta

Tina,koliko god to tad neugodno bilo,da,to je pregled,iako imas menstruaciju.
Mima,kad kreces u postupak,ovdje ti nitko ne moze odgovoriti,tko zna koje su vam dijagnoze,koje terapije morate uzimati,koje jos preglede obaviti itd itd.mozda vec sljedeci ciklus,mozda za 6mj.nalaz hormona ce bit u tvom kartonu do sljedeceg puta kad moras doci.strpljenja.vrijeme prolazi brzo a i bit ces zaokupljena pripremanjem papira ostalih i cekanjem postupka.

----------


## TinaB

*kitty,* *geceta* - hvala na odgovoru. Još samo da M dođe. Danas mi je 38 DC i još uvijek ništa. Baš sam  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## geceta

Ha cuj,uvijek kad ju se ceka,ona kasni.Kad neces da dode,eto je na vrijeme.ziher ces dobit sutra il u ned,kad nema nikog gore,tak to uvijek bude al ne brini,sve ce bit kak mora bit :Wink:

----------


## mima235

*geceta*Hvala na odgovoru, to mi je sasvim jasno da ovisi o dijagnozi. Zanima me na pregledu(3-5DC) vjerojatno dobijem što dalje od pretraga trebam napraviti, a onda mengu iza već sve imamo skupljeno što treba,ak je sve u redu idemo u postupak,ak ne onda dalje opet pretrage ili neki drugi postupci!?

----------


## TinaB

> Ha cuj,uvijek kad ju se ceka,ona kasni.Kad neces da dode,eto je na vrijeme.ziher ces dobit sutra il u ned,kad nema nikog gore,tak to uvijek bude al ne brini,sve ce bit kak mora bit


Dugi ciklusi su inače moj problem. Čak i po duphastonu koji sam pila od 16 do 25 DC dobijem M od 45 - 50 DC. Normalan ciklus sam imala jedino kad sam bila na pilulama prije prve T.

----------


## geceta

Mima,u principu da  :Smile:  ono sto cete svakako jos morati obaviti su testiranja na spolne bolesti pa si to mozete mozda polako obaviti. Jel ti muz vec gore narucen kod endokrinologa? Tad ima pregled,vadi hormone i daje uzorak za spermiogram,to bi isto bilo ok se vec naruciti jer se zna cekat. I nek te ne brine sto misljenje endokrinicha dolazi kasnije,bitno je da je sgram gotov a on bude isto zacas u tvom kartonu.
Sretno i tebi i Tini!

----------


## mima235

Imala sam spermiogram već prvi puta,sada za moj drugi pregled,nam je rečeno da ponovi spermiogram i to sad čekamo dva tjedna,a ja bi taman isti dan trebala dobit m, pa se nadam da ću se uspjeti naručiti. Nije nam ništa rečeno za njegove hormone,niti je androlog sada na pregledu rekao da se trebaju napraviti, uglavnom čekamo spermiogram.
I meni su dugi ciklusi do 40dana,tako ako fulam ode skoro mjesec i pol, zato sve ispitujem jer nam je naknap.

----------


## zipica

> Imala sam spermiogram već prvi puta,sada za moj drugi pregled,nam je rečeno da ponovi spermiogram i to sad čekamo dva tjedna,a ja bi taman isti dan trebala dobit m, pa se nadam da ću se uspjeti naručiti. Nije nam ništa rečeno za njegove hormone,niti je androlog sada na pregledu rekao da se trebaju napraviti, uglavnom čekamo spermiogram.
> I meni su dugi ciklusi do 40dana,tako ako fulam ode skoro mjesec i pol, zato sve ispitujem jer nam je naknap.


Tzv. drugi pregled radiš između 3 i 5 dc (prvi se radi između 5-8 dc) kada će dr. izvršiti vaginalni ultrazvuk i poslati te u labos radi utvrđivanja tvog hormonalnog statusa  te će zatražiti da oba partera naprave testiranje na spolno prenosive bolesti i utvrđivanje krvne grupe i RH faktora,kao i da morate obaviti psihološko-pravno savjetovanje. Isto tako ako nemaš napravljen "friški" papa test i brisove zatražit će da i to napraviš prije postupka potpomognute oplodnje. Što se tiće spermiograma koliko znam praksa je da na VV priznaju samo spermiogram napravljen kod njih i pregled mora biti obavljen kod njihova androloga...to što možda u trenutku ovog tvog tzv. drugog pregleda neće biti još gotov sperimogram neće predstavljati nikakov problem jer ni tvoj hormonalni status neće biti gotov isti dan...stoga je bitno da parneri odmah krenu zajedno u obradu.
tel kad budu gotovi svi nalazi (i od tebe i od supruga), ponovno ćeš ići na pregeld kod dr. i onda će te dogovoriti daljnje korake....a sve će ovisiti o tome kakvi će biti nalazi, možda će te morati obaviti i još neke dodatne pretrage...sve u svemu morate oboje imati puno strpljenja i misao vodilju da sve to radite za barem jedno malo sunce!  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

Cure, molim pomoć! Danas mi je 1DC, trebala bih se javiti sestrama dr. Alebića da me naruče 3 DC za vađenje hormona i pregled, ali nitko mi se ne javlja  :Sad: . Da li da samo u pon.ujutro dođem gore sa uputnicama, ili...?
Hvala

----------


## ruža82

Mury, samo dođi u ponedjeljak, primit će te.
a možeš i dr. Alebića nazvati na mob. ako će ti biti lakše (tako ja uvijek radim)

----------


## pirica

*ruža* u kojo si ti fazi

----------


## Mury

Hvala ruža  :Kiss: . Ma nemam br. mob. dr. A. a nebih ga niti gnjavila vikendom, doći ću u pon. ujutro, oni su ok, valjda neću dobiti jezikovu juhu...

----------


## pirica

> Hvala ruža . Ma nemam br. mob. dr. A. a nebih ga niti gnjavila vikendom, doći ću u pon. ujutro, oni su ok, valjda neću dobiti jezikovu juhu...


nećeš ne brini ja sam x puta tako napravila, ali dođi oko 10

----------


## Mury

Evo ipak dobila sestru nakon puno poziva, rekla da dođem u 7 i 30 natašte  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

> Evo ipak dobila sestru nakon puno poziva, rekla da dođem u 7 i 30 natašte


Lijepo te je vidjeti u akciji, sretno draga!

----------


## ruža82

Evo ja imam još dva jasmina za popiti i onda krećemo. Ti Pirice???

----------


## pirica

> Evo ja imam još dva jasmina za popiti i onda krećemo. Ti Pirice???


a ne znam još

----------


## Mury

> Lijepo te je vidjeti u akciji, sretno draga!


Hvala draga! Nadam se da si i ti u kojekavim planovima i akcijama  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...evo i kod mene ništa u kbo-u...nije se oplodila js...sada definitivno ne želim više ići u kbo...
krenula bi kod vas na VV...kakvo je tamo sada stanje?
moji problemi pišu u potpisu,da sada ne pišem...
pitanje-kod mene se ne oplode js,kaže dr zbog niskog AMH-a...to sam saznala prije mj dana da je nizak...
biologinja mi nije ništa rekla za moje js,kada sam pitala dr za kvalitetu mojih js-kaže da to ima biologinja u svojoj dokumentaciji...ne znam da li smijem otići i tražiti napismeno kvalitetu mojih js?
i da li netko ima takav problem,da mu se ne oplode js?

----------


## hope31

Drage moje da se i ovdje javim današnja beta je 0 :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Hope,zao mi je  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## kitty

hope31, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: , baš sam mislila da je ovaj put to to  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Strašna

> Drage moje da se i ovdje javim današnja beta je 0


Joooj draga, jako mi je žao! 

Nije me bilo par dana...Uglavnom, u petak sam ponovila betu-0,2-iako sam već u četvrtak procurila, dakle 1DC. 
Zvala sam doktoricu i ono što je pozitivno, trebam se javiti već prvi dan slijedeće menstruacije.  :Smile: )
Pitala sam ju mogu li u polustimulirani...i rekla je naravno. To me obradovalo jer sam već mislila da ću morat duže pauzirat.

----------


## eva133

*hope* žao mi je. Ne mogu vjerovati da od tri blastociste ni jedna nije opstala.
*Strašna* samo budi uporna i vidjet ćeš brzo će ti se isplatiti.

*sanda1977* vjerojatno ćeš amh vaditi ponovo na vv. Skupi sve nalaze što imaš i javi se sestrama, dalje ide sve samo od sebe.

----------


## Alcantra

hope31 i Strašna žao mi je  :Sad: 

nadam se da će i vas ubrzo obradovati pozitivna beta

----------


## hope31

Hvala vam cure na podrsci :Sad: 
kitty i ja sam vjerovala da je ovaj put to to ali eto nije nista nastavljamo daljecs borbom
eva ni meni nije jasno od tri blastice da se ni jedna nije primila ocito su bili losi embriji

----------


## sanda1977

hvala eva...taj AMH-a nalaz sam i vadila u vv-tj merkur..ali bi ga voljela ponoviti...
ma sada mi je žao što sam uopće gubila vrijeme u kbo-u...
hope- :Love: 
jedva čekam da krenem kod vas!

----------


## eva133

*sanda* traži da ideš kod dr. Alebića.

----------


## hope31

ili sa mnom nesto nije u redu ne znam,do sada su mi bili svi nalazi ok

----------


## matahari

> Hvala draga! Nadam se da si i ti u kojekavim planovima i akcijama


I ovaj mjesec imamo minus, nažalost. Izgleda da se zahuktava naša MPO priča!

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* traži da ideš kod dr. Alebića.


hvala eva...i sestra mi ga je preporučila..i mislim da su jako ljubazne...napričale smo se,ali to sam prije zvala..mislim da je to bilo jesenas i onda se predomislim i ostanem u kbo-u!
nadam se da će mi na vv-u znati pomoći!
jer ću biti sretna ako mi se oplode js uopće...od 4 IVF-a jedna stanica se oplodila...
valjda imaju bolje biologe na vv-u... :Klap:

----------


## Mury

> I ovaj mjesec imamo minus, nažalost. Izgleda da se zahuktava naša MPO priča!


Sretno u MPO priči!!!

----------


## renna

> Drage moje da se i ovdje javim današnja beta je 0


ajme draga, bas mi je zao, nista, glavu gore i naprijed, nedaj se, pusa

----------


## veki85

joj baš mi j žao. a što je najgore kažu d s blasticama imamo najviše šanse. meni su 2vratili, kažu da su u odličnom stanju.
sutra idem vadit betu pa ćemo vidjet. test nisam htjela ni pravit. sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## zipica

cure žao mi je zbog negativnih beta....
veki85 sutra nam javi lijepe vijesti  :Wink:

----------


## piki

> joj baš mi j žao. a što je najgore kažu d s blasticama imamo najviše šanse. meni su 2vratili, kažu da su u odličnom stanju.
> sutra idem vadit betu pa ćemo vidjet. test nisam htjela ni pravit. sretno dalje


Sretno s betom sutra~~~~~~~~~~~

*Hope i Strasna*, žao mi je cure zbog vas! :Crying or Very sad: 
*Matahari* žao mi je zbog minusa :Crying or Very sad:  Sretno u MPO vodama. Ja još moram dočekati dva minusa pa da mogu krenuti u MPO.

----------


## hope31

> joj baš mi j žao. a što je najgore kažu d s blasticama imamo najviše šanse. meni su 2vratili, kažu da su u odličnom stanju.
> sutra idem vadit betu pa ćemo vidjet. test nisam htjela ni pravit. sretno dalje


sretno sutra veki...nek budu lijepe vijesti :Smile: ja sam imala tri blastice i naizgled su bile super ali biolog ne može znati kakve su kromosomski tako da očito nisu bile naj naj kad se ništa nije dogodilo...ali svaki je slučaj zaseban....drugima možda uspije, meni nažalost nije

----------


## hope31

> Sretno s betom sutra~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Hope i Strasna*, žao mi je cure zbog vas!
> *Matahari* žao mi je zbog minusa Sretno u MPO vodama. Ja još moram dočekati dva minusa pa da mogu krenuti u MPO.


hvala ti draga, idemo dalje u nove pobjede

----------


## majahu

hope,draga iskreno mi je žao

----------


## mima235

> Tzv. drugi pregled radiš između 3 i 5 dc (prvi se radi između 5-8 dc) kada će dr. izvršiti vaginalni ultrazvuk i poslati te u labos radi utvrđivanja tvog hormonalnog statusa  te će zatražiti da oba partera naprave testiranje na spolno prenosive bolesti i utvrđivanje krvne grupe i RH faktora,kao i da morate obaviti psihološko-pravno savjetovanje. Isto tako ako nemaš napravljen "friški" papa test i brisove zatražit će da i to napraviš prije postupka potpomognute oplodnje. Što se tiće spermiograma koliko znam praksa je da na VV priznaju samo spermiogram napravljen kod njih i pregled mora biti obavljen kod njihova androloga...to što možda u trenutku ovog tvog tzv. drugog pregleda neće biti još gotov sperimogram neće predstavljati nikakov problem jer ni tvoj hormonalni status neće biti gotov isti dan...stoga je bitno da parneri odmah krenu zajedno u obradu.
> 
> tel kad budu gotovi svi nalazi (i od tebe i od supruga), ponovno ćeš ići na pregeld kod dr. i onda će te dogovoriti daljnje korake....a sve će ovisiti o tome kakvi će biti nalazi, možda će te morati obaviti i još neke dodatne pretrage...sve u svemu morate oboje imati puno strpljenja i misao vodilju da sve to radite za barem jedno malo sunce!


Hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru, to me je otprilike i zanimalo, nekakva njihova praksa. Savjetovanje smo obavili,oba spermiograma su njhova i oba puta je bio kod anrologa. Malo me zbunilo jer su i doktor i sestra, naglasili da dođem s MM nalazom, a zbog dan dva mi se ne da gubiti mjesec i pol, baš kao što i ti kažeš ni moji nalazi neće biti odmah gotovi.

----------


## geceta

Ne radi se o forumasici ali opet je mpo s VVa a i mislim da je vijest prelijepa da je ne bih podjelila s vama. rodakinja nam je rodila 3prekrasne,zdrave curice sinoc!  :Smile: )

----------


## piki

> Ne radi se o forumasici ali opet je mpo s VVa a i mislim da je vijest prelijepa da je ne bih podjelila s vama. rodakinja nam je rodila 3prekrasne,zdrave curice sinoc! )


Prekrasno, čestitke! Treba nam takvih vijesti!

----------


## geceta

I ja kazem  :Smile:

----------


## king

Čestitamo hrabroj mamici i bebicama...i nas će biti toliko!

----------


## geceta

Wuhu!!!to je jos jedna dobra vijest :Smile:  cestitam!!

----------


## danidani

pozz, evo da javim svoju današnju betu 973,treća sreća... nova sam na forumu :D

----------


## veki85

čestitam danidani! i ja sam vadila danas, 2160 je!!!!!!!!! nadam se da će tako i ostat  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

Cestitam svim novim trudnicama :Smile: divne vijesti

----------


## hope31

> Ne radi se o forumasici ali opet je mpo s VVa a i mislim da je vijest prelijepa da je ne bih podjelila s vama. rodakinja nam je rodila 3prekrasne,zdrave curice sinoc! )


Prekrasno tri male zdrave mrvice :Smile: cestitam roditeljima tih andjelcica

----------


## veki85

čestitke i sretnoj mami s trojčekima!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

čestitam trostrukoj mami...lijepo
ja ću biti sretna ako mi se oplode js uopće....
danidani čestitam...na beti

----------


## geceta

Curke,mislila sam ovaj puta gore ici izvaditi krv za betu,ionako moram putovat do laba a onda jos i platit pa mi je svejedno. Dal uputnicu onda sam dajem sestrama? Koliko se ceka nalaz? Idem li odmah poslije k dr ili ih zovem za nalaz?

----------


## Mury

*danidani* i *veki85*, prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy: . Čestitke i mami trojčeka, neku budu zdravi,veseli....
A evo i ja ću ovu temu još malo dignuti  :Smile: ...Naime, moja frendica koja je u MPO vodama jako dugo, sa hrpom neuspjeha, dijagnoza, dosta doktora je diglo ruke od nje, nisu uspjevali pgoditi stimulaciju, te je skoro svaki IVF pokušaj završavao odustajanjem od stimulacije, jer folikuli nisu rasli...ali dr. Alebić ju je gurao dalje, davao snage, govorio da će se jednom ipak sve poklopiit, da će pogoditi stimulaciju, i ovaj put dobiva 3 j.s. sve se oplodile, vraćena joj 3 dvodnevna embrija, i njena beta danas 13 DNT iznosi *528*!!!  :Very Happy: . Bravo ekipa VV  :Klap: , nadam se da ću i ja uskoro njenim stopama, skupa smo krenule u MPO vode, pa se nadam da ćemo skupa biti i trdnice i imati slatke roditeljske brige!!!
A iste scenarije želim i svima vama, da čim prije objavite velike bete!!!

----------


## geceta

Krasno :Smile: neka nam je samo takvih lijepih vijesti!

----------


## marincezg

> Cestitam svim novim trudnicamadivne vijesti


X

----------


## ruža82

Marincezg, kako napreduje tvoj postupak???
Čestitke svim trudnicama, neka se zahuktava na VV!!!

----------


## marincezg

> Marincezg, kako napreduje tvoj postupak???
> Čestitke svim trudnicama, neka se zahuktava na VV!!!


oplodila se 1 js transfer je bio 11.2. i cekam betu 27.2   :Wink:

----------


## ruža82

Sretno Marincezg, čuvaj mrvicu!!!

----------


## Alcantra

čestitke veki85 i danidani novim trudnicama sa VV  :Very Happy: , a svim curama u postupcima da to što prije postanu   :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

> oplodila se 1 js transfer je bio 11.2. i cekam betu 27.2


ma bravo!

neka bude jedna,ali vrijedna :Heart:

----------


## zipica

> Curke,mislila sam ovaj puta gore ici izvaditi krv za betu,ionako moram putovat do laba a onda jos i platit pa mi je svejedno. Dal uputnicu onda sam dajem sestrama? Koliko se ceka nalaz? Idem li odmah poslije k dr ili ih zovem za nalaz?


uputnicu,koja mora biti za dijagnostičku pretragu: BHCG (ako bude i pogrešna, možeš naknadno donijeti ispravnu), predaješ sestrama, dođi oko 8 sati i nalazi su gotovi između 10-11 sati, s tim da možeš rezultate saznati osobno da pričekaš doktora ili nazvati doktora...

i na kraju da s vama podijelim suprugov i moj najljepši Valentinovski dar: beta jučer (15 dnt) iznosila je 719  :Smile:  inače vraćene su mi 2 trodnevne mrvice ....svm "čekalicama" želim jednako tako dobre bete!

----------


## geceta

Dobili ste krasan dar  :Smile:  cestitam! Hvala ti za ove info! :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Zipica čestitam...

----------


## marincezg

> ma bravo!
> 
> neka bude jedna,ali vrijedna


hvala curke  :Wink:

----------


## LeeLaa

..Evo za početak kratki pozdrav svima na forumu, vaši savjeti i iskustva su mi puno pomogli da se upoznam s onim što me čeka...Ja sam tek krenula na Vuk Vrhovec i u procesu sam prikupljanja nalaza....Gods speed to us all.. :Smile:

----------


## Kilkeny

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu, pa molim pomoć. Naime slijedeći tjedan idem na prvi stimulirani IVF/ICSi, i dr. mi na uputnici napiše šifru Z31, iako sam uvijek do sada imala N97, dali je to ispravna šifra i dajte mi malo objasnite postupak da se znam organizirati s obzirom da sam iz Slavonije a dr. mi kaže da imam pravo na samo sedam dana bolovanja.

----------


## anddu

Kilkeny šifra Z31 ti je bolovanje -do 7 dana, a meni dr. opće prakse za postupak uvijek da 14 dana što mi bude dovoljno, jer kombiniram s godišnjim odmorom. O tijeku postupka na VV javit će ti se netko tko je up to date

----------


## hope31

Zipice cestitam...bravo
marincezg cuvaj mrvicu i da beta bude ogromna :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

Čestitke svim trudnicama, a čekalicama bete šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba.

Ja sam sutra na VV - vađenje hormona i pregled - dal će još tko biti sutra gore?

----------


## LeeLaa

Cure da li mi neka može reći koliko se čekaju nalazi hormona, naime uzela sam uputnice za sve i čekam prvi dan ciklusa da se naručim, pa me baš zanima koliko se čeka na rezultate...Sestra mi je rekla da se naručim i kod socijalne radnice, da li trebam spremiti neku dokumentaciju i za nju jer živim u nevjenčanoj zajednici pa da znam da li trebam ovjeravati onu potvrdu kod javnog bilježnika?

----------


## reny123

> Pozdrav svima,
>                          nova sam na forumu, pa molim pomoć. Naime slijedeći tjedan idem na prvi stimulirani IVF/ICSi, i dr. mi na uputnici napiše šifru Z31, iako sam uvijek do sada imala N97, dali je to ispravna šifra i dajte mi malo objasnite postupak da se znam organizirati s obzirom da sam iz Slavonije a dr. mi kaže da imam pravo na samo sedam dana bolovanja.


Šifre vezane uz postupak su ti uz Z31 i 
N97               Ženska neplodnost                                                                           -do 14 dana
N98               Komplikacije povezane s umjetnom oplodnjom-                                    do 21 dan (u Pravilniku piše "umjetna" :Shock: ).
Meni  je bio problem organizirati odlazak na folikulometrije svaki drugi-treći dan uz posao i putovanje, a nakon punkcije i transfera je ionako preporuka mirovanje pa sam bila cijelo vrijeme na bolovanju, dobivala bi Z31+N98. Više imaš o tome na pdf-u IVF i bolovanje. Žene su pisale kako su se snalazile.

----------


## Kilkeny

Hvala Reny123, sad su mi stvari puno jasnije, malo me bunilo zašto šifra Z31, a do sada je uvijek bila N97,a sa druge strane bolovanje ću tražiti od dr. opće prakse te mu pojasniti neke stvari, jer sa njim nisam imala problema za razliku od ginićke koja stalno nešto pametuje.

----------


## Kilkeny

> Cure da li mi neka može reći koliko se čekaju nalazi hormona, naime uzela sam uputnice za sve i čekam prvi dan ciklusa da se naručim, pa me baš zanima koliko se čeka na rezultate...Sestra mi je rekla da se naručim i kod socijalne radnice, da li trebam spremiti neku dokumentaciju i za nju jer živim u nevjenčanoj zajednici pa da znam da li trebam ovjeravati onu potvrdu kod javnog bilježnika?


Nalazi hormona meni nisu došli na kućnu adresu već odmah u moj karton kod dr.  U pravnoj službi od soc. radnice dobiješ  obrazac o izvanbračnoj zajednici koji treba ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika, te uz to treba priložiti preslike osobnih iskaznica tebe i tvog MM. Nama je dala obrazac jer se ovjera manje plaća, dakle ako ne želiš čekati možete i sami otići bilježniku te priskrbiti potvrdu koja je oko 130-150 kn.

----------


## marincezg

> Zipice cestitam...bravo
> marincezg cuvaj mrvicu i da beta bude ogromna


cuvam, cuvam, vidjet cemo sta ce na kraju bit......

----------


## kata.klik

A da malo pogledate topic kampanja za izmjenu zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, trebalo bi se malo aktiirati da svima vama bude bolje u postupcima

----------


## majahu

Bog Kilkeny,ja sam takoder nova na forumu.U 12mjesecu sam bila na prvom IVF/ICSI.Treći dan ciklusa ideš na pregled doktor ti daje terapiju koju primaš sve do štoperice.
Na taj pregled ćeš morati malo duže čekati jer su ujutro folikolumetrije i postupci.Dalje dolaziš svaki drugi dan(a ne mora biti sve ovisi) ujutro od 7:30 ,sestrama se ne trebaš ni javljati ,sa pregledom budeš gotova do 9.Jasam svaki puta vadila i krv.Najbolje bi ti bilo da uzmeš bolovanje jer teško ćeš uskladiti posao i putovanje s obzirom da si daleko a poslije punkcije ionako ti doktor preporuči mirovanje.Ako imaš još kakvi pitanja samo pitaj pozdrav!!!

----------


## veki85

moja 2.beta 4528. u srijedu na pregled kod dr.A. jel mi može netko reći koliko često se mora ići kod njega na pregled nakon
postupka? nije mi baš zgodno s obzirom da sam iz slavonije. hvala

----------


## mima235

Puno lijepih beta. Pozdrav cure

----------


## geceta

Veki,ja bih ti rado rekla ali jos nikad to nisam docekala :Sad:  mislim da jednom,eventualno dvaput

----------


## Kadauna

> moja 2.beta 4528. u srijedu na pregled kod dr.A. jel mi može netko reći koliko često se mora ići kod njega na pregled nakon
> postupka? nije mi baš zgodno s obzirom da sam iz slavonije. hvala


ma dogovori sve s njim, vjerujem da možeš odmah svom liječniku, soc. ginekologu na sljedeći pregled, u Mb uopće ne ideš k njima na niti jedan pregled nakon pozitivne bete... sve obavljaš gdje živiš ili gdje ti želiš

----------


## Kilkeny

> Bog Kilkeny,ja sam takoder nova na forumu.U 12mjesecu sam bila na prvom IVF/ICSI.Treći dan ciklusa ideš na pregled doktor ti daje terapiju koju primaš sve do štoperice.
> Na taj pregled ćeš morati malo duže čekati jer su ujutro folikolumetrije i postupci.Dalje dolaziš svaki drugi dan(a ne mora biti sve ovisi) ujutro od 7:30 ,sestrama se ne trebaš ni javljati ,sa pregledom budeš gotova do 9.Jasam svaki puta vadila i krv.Najbolje bi ti bilo da uzmeš bolovanje jer teško ćeš uskladiti posao i putovanje s obzirom da si daleko a poslije punkcije ionako ti doktor preporuči mirovanje.Ako imaš još kakvi pitanja samo pitaj pozdrav!!!


Hvala Majahu. Za sada mi odgovara sve što si navela, samo me frka da vještica ne dođe danas (ranije) pa mi je treći dan u nedjelju dakle morala bih čekati slijedeći mjesec, zar ne?, a bolovanje cu uzeti kada krenem na folikumetrije, jer se svejedno drugaćije ne mogu uskladiti.

----------


## geceta

Ne,draga,ako ti dode danas,ujutro sjedas u auto i picis za VV!u nedelju bi onda krenula s injekcijama ali zato u sub moras doci gore i za takve vanredne situacije se ne moras naruciti

----------


## Kilkeny

Eto vidiš, a ja bi nesretnica čekala slijedeći mjesec ( čak sam u tom slučaju razmišljala otići na VV u ponedjeljak, što je koliko vidim kasno s obzirom na terapiju). Puno hvala na informaciji.

----------


## TinaB

Bila danas na VV. Sve obavila u manjo od sat vremena. Uglavnom rekao mi je da se vidimo tek u svibnju pa sam ostala zatečena, jer sam se nadala da ću već u slijedećem ciklusu ići na AIH. I malo me, iskreno, iznervirao njegov komentar na situaciju: Ajmo polako.  :Confused: 
Pokušavamo već 19 meseci, meni ciklusi na 60 dana (u najboljem slučaju) pa...

Dal se to inače tako čeka?

----------


## geceta

Kilkeny,nikako cekat!da dodes 4.dan,to bi bilo prekasno.ja sam dobila u petak i zvala ih i rekli su obavezno u sub doc da se u ned krene. 
Tina,morat ces naucit imati vise strpljenja i vjerovati njegovoj prosudbi,ne radi on tebi na ustrb vec u korist jer cekamo novi zakon. Naravno,ti uvijek mozes inzistirati i pokusati ranije s postupkom. Sve mi znamo da nas cekanje najvise ubija ali nazalost,to nam je svima svakodnevica:/

----------


## danidani

pozz,evo da javim drugu betu 15.1- 1993

----------


## Kilkeny

Hvala Geceta i sretno 20.02.

----------


## majahu

.Utakvim slučajevima ako ti na nedjelju pada treći dan bolje doći ranije nego poslije zato ti je najbolje uvijek prvi dan ciklusa nazvati sestre i pitati.

----------


## geceta

Joj,hvala ti,draga!  :Smile:  nadam se da je pon moj dan

----------


## anddu

Evo cure i dečki poslužite se na linku iz mog potpisa novim avatarima,  to je najmanje što možete učiniti za sebe i sve one kojima će MPO  trebati, podsjetite vladajuće na obećanje koje su davali prije izbora -  novi, pravedan MPO zakon uz oplodnju SVIH stanica!

----------


## veki85

sretno sutra! ma nadam se da ću se moć dogovorit snjim. a moj doktor kaže da bi se sad već moglo nešto i vidjet!
jedva čekam!!!!!!!

----------


## eva133

> moja 2.beta 4528. u srijedu na pregled kod dr.A. jel mi može netko reći koliko često se mora ići kod njega na pregled nakon
> postupka? nije mi baš zgodno s obzirom da sam iz slavonije. hvala


Veki čestitam ti od srca.
Ja sam bila na pregledu kod Alebića samo poslje 2.bete i to je to. Bilo je sve u redu i rekao je da ne moram više dolaziti i da trudnoću vodim kod svog gin.
Eto, i ja sam iz Slavonije i hvala Bogu nisam više morala ići jer mi je bilo dosta putovanja.

----------


## veki85

i ja se tome nadam. ma samo da bude sve u redu. zasad mi se samo spava i skroz sam umorna, al ova dva dana me neka
nervoza dere. valjda i to sve ide u paketu  :Smile:

----------


## majahu

> Hvala Majahu. Za sada mi odgovara sve što si navela, samo me frka da vještica ne dođe danas (ranije) pa mi je treći dan u nedjelju dakle morala bih čekati slijedeći mjesec, zar ne?, a bolovanje cu uzeti kada krenem na folikumetrije, jer se svejedno drugaćije ne mogu uskladiti.


U tom slučaju nikako ne čekati ponedjeljak  u subotu obavezno ideš,jer u ponedjeljak ti je prekasno.SRETNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## geceta

I mene nervoza dere,sutra gore vadim betu

----------


## eva133

> I mene nervoza dere,sutra gore vadim betu


Sretno ti sutra!!!!!!!

----------


## marincezg

> Sretno ti sutra!!!!!!!


x   :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Hvala,curke !  :Kiss:

----------


## geceta

Samo da vam javim da je brojkica mocna -0,5

----------


## Alcantra

geceta žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

Geceta  :Love:

----------


## Maybe baby

Geceta  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

geceta  :Love:

----------


## marincezg

gecata bas mi je zao .....

----------


## veki85

baš mi je žao  :Sad:  
ja sam danas išla svom gin i sve je ok. čak je čuo i srce kako lupa! u sri idem kod alebića.

----------


## geceta

Hvala,drage moje.sad moramo sjest i vidjet kad cemo dalje

----------


## ivanamaricic

Cureeeee, dali koja zna za kakav smještaj u blizini VV da nije skup. Zanima me koliko se naplačuje po danu da kad krenem na folikulimetrije mi bi bilo jednostavnije da budem u Zg već da putujem iz Vinkovaca svaki drugi dan????

----------


## Festa

Ivana, pitaj mozda sestre....znam da su neke cure odsjedale jako blizu VV-a, tako sam cula po cekaonici, misli da su govorile oko 200-250 kn po danu samo ti ne znam kontakt.
mozda ti jos neko javi ali ako ne slobodno pitaj gore sestre, one su tak super, i sve informacije koje isto tako cuju od cura rado podijele....probaj pitat...

----------


## veki85

pogledaj u oglasima.imaš sobe koje se iznajmljuju, na kvatriću. mislim da je oko 150kn po danu, sad ovisi kako ko uzima.
ja sam putovala iz orahovice svaki 2.dan tak da znam kak ti je. sretno!

----------


## frka

smještaj http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24362-S...u-blizini-VV-a

----------


## lina2

bok ljudi! htjela bi se naručiti kod dr. alebića za konzultacije, da li mi možete reći koji je princip i da li se dugo čeka! 
i još me zanima kakva su iskustva za azoospermija parovima? hvala, pozz

----------


## geceta

nekome sam ja nedavno davala link, sad ga nemam blizu, uglavnom preko turistickog info centra zg mozes naci dosta povoljan smjestaj, ja sam apartman u centru zagreba ( Trg ) platila usred ljeta 300 kn. 
Lina2, nazovi pa ce ti sestre reci. Meni se cini da je sada jako mala guzva u cekaoni pa mozda dodes brzo na red. Sve ovisi, neki su dugo cekali, neki samo mj, dva ali im je i to bilo dugo. Ja sam k doktorici primljena odmah.  Za iskustva ne znam sto da ti kazem, sve je individualno po paru. I ne znam na sto tocno mislis. u svakom slucaju, ne cekaj, kreni i onda ces imati konkretnija pitanja i mi cemo ti moci biti bolja podrska.  :Smile:

----------


## ivanamaricic

to mi je malo puno po danu, onda dođem na isto kao i da putujem što se financija tiče....a ništa onda, kad renem u postupak opet ću da putujem

----------


## geceta

ma ne, znam da je puno, ali kazem ako je toliko u centru grada apartman, soba je jeftinija malo dalje a oni ti imaju veliku bazu pa samo nazoves da ti nadu nesto tu i tu za toliko para. Mozda sam danas malo nesuvisla, oprostit cete mi

----------


## lina2

Hvala geceta! 
Danas ću nazvat, pa vidit što dalje.

----------


## geceta

I? sto su ti rekli? kada krecete?

----------


## lina2

krećemo 13.03.! prvi pregled, konzultacije, pa ćemo vidjet što dalje! jedva čekam!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> krećemo 13.03.! prvi pregled, konzultacije, pa ćemo vidjet što dalje! jedva čekam!!!


i ja bi se morala naručiti...ali bi ja negdje u 4 mj.... :Smile: 
šta su ti sestre rekle?!
i meni treba prvi pregled

----------


## geceta

Sanda,isto ti savjetujem da nazoves i dogovori za nekad u 4.kad tebi pase,dok to jos mozes.mogla bi skoro bit guzva.sumnjam da su sestre ista puno govorile osim toga,dr ce vam sve reci na prvom pregledu.btw,narucite si odmah isti dan muzeve na pregled kod androloga i sgram

----------


## Ela28

Eto i mene nakon duge pauze od godine dana ali još uvijek nisam u postupku jer je endometrij neprimjeren fazi ciklusa  i dalje 7 mm ja s endometrijom nikad na zelenu granu uvijek je neprimjeren bla,bla,bla pa sam i dalje na logestu do idućeg ciklusa . Hoće mi tko reći koliki bi bio idealan endometrij za 3.dan ciklusa ?

----------


## geceta

Ja ti to nazalost ne znam odgovoriti :Sad: pokusaj naci na neplodnost.hr a ako nema,postavi im pitanje

----------


## arlena

pozdrav svima već neko vrijeme čitam vaše postove a evo sad da se i uključim  :Smile:  od 10 mj 2011 skupljam nalaze i strpljivo čekam da mi dr a. kaže u čemu je problem,a ono što mi je rekao nimalo nisam očekivala s obzirom da evo već druga godina prođe a od bebe ni traga  uglavnom, kaže da problema nema jednostavno se nije poklopilo  :Sad:  i da ne žurim da će se dogoditi  :Sad:  i kako da onda riješavam problem kad problema nema ? osijećam da nas (muža i mene) nije dovoljno ozbiljno shvatio,kao ono mladi smo čemu žurba ? zanima me jel netko još tako prošao i šta je napravio? naručio nas je na još jedan spermiogram i hormone ali osijećam da time samo kupuje vrijeme a ne dešava se niša konretno

----------


## RuzicaSB

*ivanamaricic* ja sam, doduše podavno, stanovala jako blizu VV za 120 kn po osobi, u stanu imaš sve svoje i ni s kim ne dijeliš ni kuhinju ni kupaonicu.Šaljem ti pp.

----------


## Kilkeny

Cure jedno pitanje, kada se ide na punkciju dali MM treba uputnicu za sgram?

----------


## lina2

bok sanda 1977!
sestra mi je samo ponudila termin, uzela osobne podatke i rekla da moram imati uputnicu na kojoj stoji kontrolni pregled. mislim da im nije gužva. čak mi je ponudila 29.02., ali meni nije odgovarao, tebi za četvrti sigurno neće biti problema.

----------


## geceta

Kilkeny,kad krenete u postupak,donijet ces uputnicu za mpo ili ivf i ona ce pokrivati sve prije punkcije,punkciju,davanje uzorka (to nije sgram vise) i et.
Arlena,reci nam nesto vise,ili napisi u potpis.koje ste godiste?koji vam je ovo sgram? postoji nesto sto se zove idiopatska neplodnost,isto tako mozda doista jednostavno niste pogodili dane.iskreno,ako imate 20g,i ja bih jos pricekala i napravila jos jednom nalaze da sam na dr mjestu.kupite si digitalni "mjerac" ovulacije i krenite s ciljanim odnosima dok cekate na sljedeci pregled.Moram ti jos reci da ces morati nauciti biti strpljiva no opet,Ako sumnjas u dr misljenje,potrazi drugo.za ikakva pitanja,tu smo

----------


## majahu

> Cure jedno pitanje, kada se ide na punkciju dali MM treba uputnicu za sgram?


Ne treba ti uputnica za spermiogram na početku postupka doneseš uputnicu za IVF/ICSI. Dali ste krenili u postupak.

----------


## Kilkeny

Jesmo, počela sam s pikanjem i sutra imam prvu folikulometriju. Zaboravih reci, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Kilkeny

Pa rekle su mi sestre na VV da mi je ta uputnica za sve slijedeće dolaske ali nisam pitala dali to vrijedi i za MM.

----------


## veki85

da, vrijedi ti dok god ste u postupku. arlena, mi smo u braku već 4,5god i ništa nije bilo. nema di nismo išli i probali, pa radi pretrage koje kakve, pa dok dođu nalazi...oduži se to. znam kak ti je. al ne odustajte. evo ja danas bila kod dr. alebića, nakon prvog transfera(koji je bio 30.1.2012), vadila dvaput betu i kaže danas da su DVOJKE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Bravo veki85!

----------


## eva133

*Veki*  čestitam. Dobro došla u klub.

----------


## arlena

veki85 čestitam! dala si mi neki inat da ne odustanem! mada sam mislila napravit neku pauzu jer šta ću tamo (na VV) kad je sve u redu.ja imam 27 a muž 28.  probala sam s trakicama za ovulaciju, i s mjerenjam temperature i sluzi i...  uglavnom,dobro sam se informirala prije nego smo krenuli u akciju  :Smile:  i onda sam "pukla" nakon otprilike godinu dana  i sve to ostavila i od tada opušteno bez gledanja koji je datum i sl. ali ni to nije pomoglo. ćak sam se vratila i na fakultet (uz posao) i opet evo godina prođe još jedna a i dalje ništa... dvije godine su za strpljenje dosta  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

i da , geceta , ne radi se tu o sumnji u dr , naprotiv potpuno mu vjerujem ali konačno sam se pomirila s činjenicom da nešto nije u redu i da zato nemamo bebu i onda mi kaže da sve valja i ja tu ostala paf! a dr svaka mu čast! prijateljica je 8 god slušala da je sve u redu i neka se opusti i kad je došla kod njega odmah je vidio šta je problem i evo treba rodit za mjesec dana  :Smile:

----------


## veki85

hvala cure! samo da sad dalje bude sve ok.

----------


## majahu

Čestitam veki bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MALECKA

> da, vrijedi ti dok god ste u postupku. arlena, mi smo u braku već 4,5god i ništa nije bilo. nema di nismo išli i probali, pa radi pretrage koje kakve, pa dok dođu nalazi...oduži se to. znam kak ti je. al ne odustajte. evo ja danas bila kod dr. alebića, nakon prvog transfera(koji je bio 30.1.2012), vadila dvaput betu i kaže danas da su DVOJKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bravooo čestitke od srca!

Arlena nemoj biti pesimista već u samom početku - imam osjećaj kao da slušam sebe od prije nekoliko godina. Ja sam se počela boriti sa svojom neplodnošću još ranije, ali eto još nisam odustala niti ne mislim tako brzo. Sada sam u isčekivanju bete, sama sebi govorim da sam ok! A nisam strah me i dani mi jako polako prolaze. I kod nas u početku idiopadska neplodnost da bi sad na kraju ipak bila endometroza i hormoni čuć muć, ali za sve to treba proći neke pretrage. Znam da ti je teško, ali dr. je super i u dobrim si rukama, malo strpljenja i začas će tvoja bebuška biti kod tebe...

A ja već danas grizem nokte...nemam simptoma...znam da je još prerano, ali lagano šizim  :Smile:

----------


## piki

veki čestitke!
malecka, ~~~~~~~ za betu! Samo polako i kolko tolko smireno.

----------


## marincezg

> da, vrijedi ti dok god ste u postupku. arlena, mi smo u braku već 4,5god i ništa nije bilo. nema di nismo išli i probali, pa radi pretrage koje kakve, pa dok dođu nalazi...oduži se to. znam kak ti je. al ne odustajte. evo ja danas bila kod dr. alebića, nakon prvog transfera(koji je bio 30.1.2012), vadila dvaput betu i kaže danas da su DVOJKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

veki85 čestitam ti od srca :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

geceta žao mi je, tek sam sada vidjela....glavu gore i dalje u borbu

----------


## geceta

Hvala ti draga :Smile:  evo,od danas cekam sljedeci ciklus i onda krecemo s novim zakonom u novi postupak :Smile:

----------


## MARINA25

Cure , jel zna netko možda e- mail adresu od dr.Alebića?

----------


## Sonja29

Curke trebala bi malu pomoć...ako neka zna rade li na VV za Uskrs? (treba mi za prijateljicu)

----------


## geceta

ja pretpostavljam da ne rade na sam Uskrs ali ne vidim zasto ne bi radili ostale dane

----------


## ruža82

Uskrs je ionak nedelja, a nedjeljom ne rade...

----------


## Sonja29

hvala vam,javim joj...ona je kod dr. A.

----------


## ivanamaricic

jel tko bio ovih dana gore na VV? Jel se zna što o novom zakonu, hoće li skoro?

----------


## MARINA25

Cure....i dalje tražim mail adresu od dr. Alebića. 
Zna li netko?

----------


## ruža82

marina25, neznam za mail adresu, nisam ni primjetila da je itko je kad spominjao, jedino broj moba ako želiš.

----------


## geceta

Ivanamaricic,pisala sam o tome na linku u potpisu i voljeli bi da nas je i tamo sto vise:/meni je dr rekla da ocekuju krajem 3.mj zakon u praksi

----------


## Svilena

:Klap: nadam se cure da sam ovu por.poslala uspjesno jer ne znam gdje su mi druge2.Pozdrav svima ja  sam u cekanju bete i mislim da opet nista danas mi je 9dp .imam curku od 10g(aih) VV dr.J a ovo mi je sad već 3 stim.i imala sam smrzlic .DAli je bilo t. od 4 st. 2dp? ja si razmisljam da nemam puno sanse jer osjecam totalni PMS i uzasnu nervozu.A da vam kazem da nikakve ali bas nikakve nemam simptome!! luda sam

----------


## beilana

curke, imam pitanje, polako mi kreče M, znači u pon bi trebala na vv, al neću se moći naručiti, tj, jel rade sutra?jel se mogu naručit?
ak ne, u kolko ujutro u pon da dođem?

----------


## ruža82

Rade sutra, ali ako ne dobiješ, dođi samo u ponedjeljak poslije 10 sati

----------


## beilana

hvala ruža!

----------


## geceta

Belana,ako si jucer skroz procurila,onda si danas trebala gore,u pon je kasno

----------


## applepie

pozdrav curke. nakon puno razmišljanja napokon smo odlučili da bi naša druga klinika trebala biti VV. nadam se da je to dobra odluka! molim vas za savijet, kojeg doktora mi preporučate i na koji se broj mogu naručiti? do sada smo prošli 4 ivf-a i svaki puta apsolutno ništa - 2 prirodna, 1 polustimulirani (klomifen, gonal, cetrotide) i jedan stimulirani. iako sam u postupak ušla 10-ak puta- jednom cista, ponekad prerana punkcija, ponekad puknuti folikul... ja imam 32 (za sada samo dijagnosticirana reducirana prohodnost jajovoda), a mm 35g (ponekad malo lošiji spermiogram) . 

svima nam želim sreću!!!!!!!!!!!

hvala vam na odgovoru

----------


## beilana

> Belana,ako si jucer skroz procurila,onda si danas trebala gore,u pon je kasno


danas sam tek, juče samo spoting naveče, zvala sam, u pon su rekle tete da dođem

----------


## geceta

Bokich applepie!
brojcek za naruciti je 2353 907 a sad kojeg doktora preporuciti... vecina cura ovdje je kod dr Alebica i on ima vecu guzvu od doktorice Jukic gore. Ja sam osobno kod nje i zadovoljna sam. Prije sam dosla na red, kad god idem kad smo u postupku, isto sam prije na redu, ona ima malo vise vremena za pricat, njemu se to nekad ne da, i dosta je njeznija. Opet, on je duze u tome pa ima vise iskustva. Kojeg god da odaberes, bit ces sigurno nekad i kod onog drugog. Meni je zadnji postupak gotovo cijeli on vodio. U prvom postupku mi je on radio punkciju, ona transfer, doista nema pravila. 
Zelim ti srecu i da ovdje uspijete!

----------


## sanda1977

znaći nije loša dr Jukić?! ja mislim da ako njoj i zapne negdje da se konzultiraju dr A i ona...
ja još uvijek mislim da biolog igra najveću ulogu u svemu tome...

----------


## sanda1977

ja ću stvarno biti sretna ako mi se uopće oplode js....da se bar nećemu mogu nadati...jer ovako sve to prođem,a ne oplode se js...samo se jednom oplodila i baš sam bila uzbuđena...ali je ß ila negativna....
mislila sam da će to sve ići tako lako...a ono na kraju i taj niski AMH....
samo da mi se oplode js...bit ću presretna

----------


## veki85

ma hoće, treba samo bit strpljiv. jel ti nisu zamrzavali js? meni su 10js izvadili, a 4 zamrznuli.

----------


## sanda1977

> ma hoće, treba samo bit strpljiv. jel ti nisu zamrzavali js? meni su 10js izvadili, a 4 zamrznuli.


ma nema se šta ni zamszavati...kada sam sa stimulacijom dobila 3 js.... :Sad:

----------


## geceta

mah, nemoj zato biti tuzna, to zamrzavanje js... rijetko tko moze reci ista dobra o tome. 
meni je dr Jukic stvarno ok, a i kako kazes, dopunjavaju se, konzultiraju, zamjenjuju a i najbitniji su biolozi

----------


## Strašna

samo da se uključim, meni je doktorica super... Uvijek s njom mogu porazgovarat i posavjetovat se... Onih dana nakon punkcije imala sam nevjerovatne bolove, ona me nekoliko puta zvala na osobni mob da čuje kako sam....i također rekla da joj javim kako god i šta god bude. Osjećala sam se sigurnije i lakše uz takav pristup.

----------


## sanda1977

razmislit ću još kod kog ću...
krenila sam u mpo zbog jajovoda.da bi se na kraju pojavio i taj AMH....
a valjda će biti nešto...

----------


## applepie

hvala vam na odgovorima cure! zanima me uzimaju li oni u obzir naše iskustvo i ivf dokumentaciju iz drugih klinika? koristila sam i klomifen i decapeptyl i menopur i gonal i naravno nisam na sve isto reagirala (kod menopura prekinut postupak - folikuli se ne razvijaju, a kod klomifena + 2-3 gonala 1 js isto kao i u čistom prirodnom, s gonalom sam dobila 6 js.)

----------


## Mury

*applepie*, svakako ponesi dr. dokumntaciju pterhodnih postupka kako bi i on bolje ocjenio koju stimulaciju ti dati. Ja sam mu napravila čak jednu tabelu da se lakše snađe kad je bio koji potupak, gdje, koja stimulacija i kakav rezultat.
A sad od mene jedno pitanjce...jel koja od vas za vrijeme uzimanja yasmina krvaruckala, tj. više nekakv smeđi scjedak koji se pomalo pojačava??? Ja sam na yasminu od 13.02. i u sub. mi se pojavio smeđi iscjedak (jučer čak i roskasti), a yasmin bih trebala piti do 03.03. (još 6 pilula). ne znam jel to zabrinjavajuće, dali da zovem dr. ili smao nastavim do kraja sa yasminom?
Hvala

----------


## zipica

> *applepie*
> 
> A sad od mene jedno pitanjce...jel koja od vas za vrijeme uzimanja yasmina krvaruckala, tj. više nekakv smeđi scjedak koji se pomalo pojačava??? Ja sam na yasminu od 13.02. i u sub. mi se pojavio smeđi iscjedak (jučer čak i roskasti), a yasmin bih trebala piti do 03.03. (još 6 pilula). ne znam jel to zabrinjavajuće, dali da zovem dr. ili smao nastavim do kraja sa yasminom?
> Hvala


imala sam slično iskustvo... čini mi se oko 17 dana uzimanja yasmina pojavio se oskudan smečkasti iscjedak i nazvala dr., te mi je rečeno da ako se iscjedak pojača znači postane krvarenje da se odmah javim na pregled..meni je iscjedak nakon 2 dana prestao, tako da sam mengu dobila kako sam i trebala...moj savjet je da nazoveš dr. i savjetuješ se što i kako dalje.

----------


## NinaDrv

Curke, nova sam ovdje, ali ne i u zajedničkoj borbi. Jel ide netko 5.3. gore?

----------


## applepie

hvala Mury, s yasminom nemam nikakvog iskustva

----------


## MALECKA

> hvala vam na odgovorima cure! zanima me uzimaju li oni u obzir naše iskustvo i ivf dokumentaciju iz drugih klinika? koristila sam i klomifen i decapeptyl i menopur i gonal i naravno nisam na sve isto reagirala (kod menopura prekinut postupak - folikuli se ne razvijaju, a kod klomifena + 2-3 gonala 1 js isto kao i u čistom prirodnom, s gonalom sam dobila 6 js.)


Ja sam pacijentica dr. A, ali nekoliko puta sam bila kod doktorice kad  njega nije bilo i mogu reći da sam se jako ugodno iznenadila. Meni su  oboje super - jedan drugome uskaču i zbilja su pravi tim. Tako da mislim  da nećeš pogriješiti kako god odlučila. Naravno uzimaju u obzir sve što  ste do sada prošli, ali vjerojatno će htjeti ponoviti neke nalaze.  Osobito s-gram jer vole imati nalaze iz VV-a. Želim ti što brži ulazak u  postupak i naravno da bude uspješan  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas u sedmom nebu...testić je pokazao + 8 dpt  :Smile: ... sad sam u isčekivanju bete....nadam se da će sve biti dobro!

----------


## Mury

> imala sam slično iskustvo... čini mi se oko 17 dana uzimanja yasmina pojavio se oskudan smečkasti iscjedak i nazvala dr., te mi je rečeno da ako se iscjedak pojača znači postane krvarenje da se odmah javim na pregled..meni je iscjedak nakon 2 dana prestao, tako da sam mengu dobila kako sam i trebala...moj savjet je da nazoveš dr. i savjetuješ se što i kako dalje.


Hvala zipica...evo danas nije bilo smeđe, pa nisma zvala dr. da bi se sad opet pojavilo, ako se sutra ovako nastavi, zovem ga.

----------


## ivanamaricic

hej cureeee, danas sam čula za terapiju Slobodana Tešića, da li tko zna što o tome. Nečini mi se loše za probati, pošto su svi proizvodi na biljnoj bazi, nemogu naškoditi. Jel ima tko kakvo iskustvo???

----------


## anddu

> hej cureeee, danas sam čula za terapiju Slobodana Tešića, da li tko zna što o tome. Nečini mi se loše za probati, pošto su svi proizvodi na biljnoj bazi, nemogu naškoditi. Jel ima tko kakvo iskustvo???


Pokupaj pročitati ovaj link i tamo posavi pitanje, čula sam za tešića, ali kao i kod svih drugi preparata o kojima sam čitala kod nekoga nešto ima uspjeha, kod drugoga ne...
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3190-ka...i-spermiograme..

----------


## jo1974

> hej cureeee, danas sam čula za terapiju Slobodana Tešića, da li tko zna što o tome. Nečini mi se loše za probati, pošto su svi proizvodi na biljnoj bazi, nemogu naškoditi. Jel ima tko kakvo iskustvo???


da ti i ja odgovorim kao jedan od korisnika toga sr...
,sve to možeš kupiti za desrt puta manju cijenu nekažem da je loše ali je malo preskupo da bacaš lovu,jer njegovi preparati su precijenjeni a nemaju ništa posebno,osobno sam sve to odnjela jednoj farmaceutkiji i tražila sam dami objasni svaki njihov sastojak,koji je napisan latinskim nazivima da bi nama laicima izgledalo kao neku8 fantastičnu terapiju ,po mojoj računici sve to možeš nabaviti za nekih 400kn, a ne 300 eur koliko traži zvani dr. slobodan tešić

----------


## ivanamaricic

pa to sam i mislila, sama kupiti, na forumu sam našla od čega se sastoji njegova terapija i da preskupa je , a ovako ću proći puno jeftinije, naškoditi nemože a ako pomogne još bolje

----------


## Strašna

Imam pitanjce...možda glupo.....ali...
Jel se u polustimuliranim postupcima na VV lijekovi nabavljaju sami? Išta? Ništa?

----------


## marincezg

> hej cureeee, danas sam čula za terapiju Slobodana Tešića, da li tko zna što o tome. Nečini mi se loše za probati, pošto su svi proizvodi na biljnoj bazi, nemogu naškoditi. Jel ima tko kakvo iskustvo???


imam i ja iskustvo sa tesicem.... nama osobno nije pomoglo da ostanem trudna
 a mozda smo za to i sami krivi... naime
nismo mu rekli da muz ima bakterije u mokraci i cini mi se da je tada imao i u spermijima tako da
mi jesmo pili 3 mj ali mozda krive cajeve.....
recimo primjetila sam da sam smirenija od tih cajeva pogotovo kad navecer zaspijem
spavala sam ko beba, nisam se vrtila po krevetu i nisam se budila po noci
eto ukratko moje iskustvo....

----------


## marincezg

> Imam pitanjce...možda glupo.....ali...
> Jel se u polustimuliranim postupcima na VV lijekovi nabavljaju sami? Išta? Ništa?


pa zavisi koji ljekovi, recimo gonali, menopuri, i klomifeni to ne nabavljas sama neg ti oni daju...

----------


## Strašna

> pa zavisi koji ljekovi, recimo gonali, menopuri, i klomifeni to ne nabavljas sama neg ti oni daju...


A štopericu?
U biti koje lijekove nabavljamo same?

----------


## Kadauna

sve dobivaš u bolnici, apsolutno sve lijekove osim Klomifen koji vjerujem da dobivaš preko uputnice. 

Ali treba imati na umu da ukoliko koristiš gonal ili menopur (bez obzira na broj korištenih ampula) isti ti se postupak broji u besplatni, odnosno u postupak na teret HZZO-a a imaš ih sveukupno 6.

Šta ti znači polustimulirani? S klomifenom ili uz koji gonal/menopur?

----------


## zipica

sve potrebne lijekove na VV se dobiju ili od sestara na VV (npr.gonali/menopuri, štoperice) ili se mogu dobiti u ljekarni na recept HZZO-a (npr.klomifen, kasnije utrogestan i antibiotici, odmah jedno upozorenje: u ljekarni u prizemlju VV će vam dati sve potrebne lijekove ali vas neće upozoriti da ih možete dobiti i na recept, stoga prije nego kupite obavezno se raspitajete da li idu na recept i ako vam kažu da idu onda ih zamolite da vam daju na avans ili zovite svog ginića da vam pošalje e-recept)  :Wink:

----------


## đerekica

Drage moje, eto pridružujem se vama i čekanju u postupak na VV. 
Moj ginekolog je dr. Alebić, čitala sam malo o njemu i vaša iskustva, pošto idem prvi put k njemu, osobno nemam ništa konkretno za reći o njemu, jer još čekam postupak.
Čini mi se simpatičnim i pristupačan je ginekolog. 
Meni je dao prije postupka antibebi pilule (yasmin), vadila sam hormone i sve detaljnije ću znati 03.03. Tad moram nazvati i dalje ću znati što će i kako će biti, uglavnom svima vama koje idete kod bilo kojeg ginekologa na VV želim puno uspjeha, što većih beta i da nam što prije andjeli budu u trbuščićima :Smile: 

ja 80.-nakon laparaskopije sve ok
mm 76.-oligoasthenoteratozoospermia
Poliklika Šimunić Beta-o
Poliklinika Podobnik-beta o
Poliklinika Podobnik-beta o
Petrova-beta-o
čekamo novi pokušaj na vv dr. Alebić

----------


## Strašna

> sve dobivaš u bolnici, apsolutno sve lijekove osim Klomifen koji vjerujem da dobivaš preko uputnice. 
> 
> Ali treba imati na umu da ukoliko koristiš gonal ili menopur (bez obzira na broj korištenih ampula) isti ti se postupak broji u besplatni, odnosno u postupak na teret HZZO-a a imaš ih sveukupno 6.
> 
> Šta ti znači polustimulirani? S klomifenom ili uz koji gonal/menopur?


Iskreno, ne znam šta mi to znači.....vjerovatno kombinacija klomifena i nečega. Ovo mi je prvi polustimulirani pa ne znam sta me ceka....
Inače klomifen nabavljam preko recepta... a u punom stimuliranom sam gonale i sve ostalo dobivala na VV.

----------


## marincezg

> Iskreno, ne znam šta mi to znači.....vjerovatno kombinacija klomifena i nečega. Ovo mi je prvi polustimulirani pa ne znam sta me ceka....
> Inače klomifen nabavljam preko recepta... a u punom stimuliranom sam gonale i sve ostalo dobivala na VV.


polustimulirani postupak je kombinacija klomifena i gonala\menopura
za one koji neznaju,  ako ste samo na klomifenima onda se ne ubrajaju u 6 besplatnih postupaka
a za polustimulirani postupak e to neznam kak racunaju

----------


## Inesz

ako bolnica da gonadotropine (menopur, gonal) to se računa kao jedan od onih 6 postupaka, bez obzira jesu li dali npr. 2-3 gonala uz klomifen u polustimuliranom ili u stimuliranom postupku 30 gonala. 
zato je bolje u polustimuliranom na vlastit trošak uzeti nekoliko ampula gonadotropina, nego da nam to računaju kao iskorišteni postupak.

----------


## marincezg

> ako bolnica da gonadotropine (menopur, gonal) to se računa kao jedan od onih 6 postupaka, bez obzira jesu li dali npr. 2-3 gonala uz klomifen u polustimuliranom ili u stimuliranom postupku 30 gonala. 
> zato je bolje u polustimuliranom na vlastit trošak uzeti nekoliko ampula gonadotropina, nego da nam to računaju kao iskorišteni postupak.


hvala na informaciji... ovo nisam znala da mi sami mozemo na vlastiti trosak uzeti nekoliko ampula gonala

----------


## Strašna

> ako bolnica da gonadotropine (menopur, gonal) to se računa kao jedan od onih 6 postupaka, bez obzira jesu li dali npr. 2-3 gonala uz klomifen u polustimuliranom ili u stimuliranom postupku 30 gonala. 
> zato je bolje u polustimuliranom na vlastit trošak uzeti nekoliko ampula gonadotropina, nego da nam to računaju kao iskorišteni postupak.


Khm..a šta ako ja uzmem nekoliko gonala, a ono mi trebaju menopuri il nest slicno? Oprostite sto mozda gluposti pitam...al nije mi rečeno s cim krecem a vjerujem da ih trebam imat spremne na onom prvom pregledu.....
Za klomifene znam i imam.

----------


## anddu

> Khm..a šta ako ja uzmem nekoliko gonala, a ono mi trebaju menopuri il nest slicno? Oprostite sto mozda gluposti pitam...al nije mi rečeno s cim krecem a vjerujem da ih trebam imat spremne na onom prvom pregledu.....
> Za klomifene znam i imam.


Mislim da ih možeš bez problema taj isti dan i kupiti u ljekarnama

----------


## MALECKA

Ma sve potrebne lijekove ćeš dobit gore. Ako se odlučiš kupit sama kako anddu kaže možeš ih kupit dolje u ljekarni. Lijekove koji idu preko HZZo-a možeš isto kupiti i sačuvaš račun pa slijedeći put kad dođeš doneseš im recept i vrate ti novac. Djelatnici u ljekarni su super. Ja kad sam išla u privatnu kliniku kod dr. L tamo sam kupovala lijekove i čak su mi prvi put dali na veresiju jer nisam imala dovoljno love sa sobom, a ne primaju kartice. Pa su mi rekli da ne žurim na bankomat nego da donesem drugi dan. Zbilja su me iznenadili sa svojom susretljivošću  :Smile: 
Tako da nemaš brige! 




> Khm..a šta ako ja uzmem nekoliko gonala, a ono mi trebaju menopuri il nest slicno? Oprostite sto mozda gluposti pitam...al nije mi rečeno s cim krecem a vjerujem da ih trebam imat spremne na onom prvom pregledu.....
> Za klomifene znam i imam.

----------


## frka

cure i dečki, javite se na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71767-Jesmo-li-zadovoljni

samo DA ili NE - potrebna je samo koja sekunda vremena... Hvala!!!

----------


## lovekd

> Curke, nova sam ovdje, ali ne i u zajedničkoj borbi. Jel ide netko 5.3. gore?


Hey...ja idem...imam punkciju. U kojem si ti dojelu postupka? Isto sam nova na forumu...al mi je ovo druga punkcija! Držite fige da bude ok!  :Smile:  Pozdrav!

----------


## beilana

curke, imam pitanje, 27.2.sam bila na vv, to je bio 3dc, dr.A mi je rekao da iduči ciklus 3dc dođem gore i da krečemo u postupak, još ne znam kakav točno. no, mući me nešt drugo, rekao mi je pit yasmin od 27.2. do 14.3. sad mene zanima, nije li se on nešt preračunao? čini mi se premalo, jer ću ih pit samo 17 dana. ili je to dovoljno?!?

----------


## RuzicaSB

beilana nije se on preračunao nego ti kontrolira ciklus na taj način.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Khm..a šta ako ja uzmem nekoliko gonala, a ono mi trebaju menopuri il nest slicno? Oprostite sto mozda gluposti pitam...al nije mi rečeno s cim krecem a vjerujem da ih trebam imat spremne na onom prvom pregledu.....
> Za klomifene znam i imam.


ako na prvi pregled ideš 3.dc, tad krećeš sa klomifenima 5 dana, dakle imaš dovoljno vremena da nabaviš injekcije.Ne id se od prvog dana s injekcijama nego nakon Klomifena.

----------


## beilana

> beilana nije se on preračunao nego ti kontrolira ciklus na taj način.


onda kad bi recimo mogla dobit M ak pijem do 14.3.?

----------


## hope31

beilana mengu ces dobiti 3-5 dana nakon yasmina...ja nekad dobijem 3 dan nekad 5 kako kada...

----------


## weda

Cure, ima koja da je koristila femaru?? Zanima me da li ima kakvih jačih nuspojava

----------


## Svilena

TE kontracepcijske svima prepisuje. dr.A kao i mnogi drugi koja agonija ha!! ma ja sam ih odbila kod dr.A jer ne vidim nekakve prevelike koristi a i stete od njh.Kao tipa da mi ne dodju ciste nego da mi je cisti ciklus .Ma nista od toga ako cu imati cistu vratit cu se iduci mj reko ja njemu.A u ovom postupku valjda vise ne zna sta ce samnom pa mi dao Decortin+gonal+cetrotid evo me cekam betu i cini mi se opet jednu veliku nulu.Sutra je dan D-moja beta a mislim i opet razocaranje,Ne kuzim nikako da me ustima a sto cuda mi je vec dao s obzirom da imam curku iz AIH postupka jos kod dr. Jukića ne znam da li ga se tko sjeca dr,A ne kuzi sta ne stima .A dragi dr .ja jos manje kuzim broj postupaka mi se smanjuje a  moji zivci su pri kraju

----------


## RuzicaSB

> beilana mengu ces dobiti 3-5 dana nakon yasmina...ja nekad dobijem 3 dan nekad 5 kako kada...


upravo ovako, znači računaj negdje oko 18.03.

----------


## beilana

hvala vam curice  :Kiss:

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima! Evo me opet tu! Konačno smo dočekali pregled kod androloga (prvi), dragi ide sutra. Jel znate koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi? Ima li šanse da budu gotovi za nekih 18 dana? Tada mi mora doći menga i mogu se javiti za pregled, ali naravno s nalazima od mm-a. Stvarno se nadam da neću morati još jedan ciklus čekati. Već sad razmišljam hoću li uopće doći na red za neki postupak prije ljeta i godišnjih. Hvala!

----------


## _plavusha_

> Pozdrav svima! Evo me opet tu! Konačno smo dočekali pregled kod androloga (prvi), dragi ide sutra. Jel znate koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi? Ima li šanse da budu gotovi za nekih 18 dana? Tada mi mora doći menga i mogu se javiti za pregled, ali naravno s nalazima od mm-a. Stvarno se nadam da neću morati još jedan ciklus čekati. Već sad razmišljam hoću li uopće doći na red za neki postupak prije ljeta i godišnjih. Hvala!


Iskreno, ne bih se nadala na tvom mjestu.. obično se čeka minimalno 4 tjedna... ali, možeš nazvati sestre gore 1.dc i pitati da li su stigli nalazi TM jer vrlo često oni dobiju nalaze puno prije.. Samo opušteno, i nek stvari idu svojim tokom... Sretno :Wink:

----------


## piki

Hvala _plavusha_, ma tak sam si mislila. Ali čekaš taj pregled jedno 5tjedana i onda nalaze za 4 tj. Baš me lovi depra, nikako da krene :Shock:  A onda još nalazi mojih hormona. Pa će doći ljeto i godišnji...

----------


## geceta

Piki, bitan im je nalaz spermiograma a on ce te vec cekati tamo kod doktora/ice.
kakvo je stanje gore u zadnje vrijeme, zna li netko, jesu li guzve na punkcijama i transferima ili jos odgadaju do novog zakona?

----------


## LeeLaa

...Evo i ja danas odradila vađenje hormona..dobila sam i uptnicu za pregled ali me nije pregledao???? Tolika je gužva bila vanka da ga nisam stigla ništa ni pitati..imala sam osjećaj kao kad na semaforu stojim i kolona iza mene...ja uvijek požurim da ih što više prođe semafor i da mi ne trube.. :Smile: )...Sve koje ste danas bile na postupcima želim Vam puno sreće....Meni je dao da odemo u petrovu na nalaze krvi, uputio me da uzmem uputnicu za testiranje prohodnosti jajovoda i rekao da kad to bude gotovo da idemo u postupak inseminacije prvi ciklus...Mislite da je realno da će to sve biti do idući put???? Rezultati hormona i prohodnosti jajnika?? Da li se za tu pretragu čeka za naručivanje??? Mislim sutra ići kod ginekologice da mi da uputnicu...

----------


## _plavusha_

ja sam u subotu bila.. mislim da sam izbrojala 6 punkcija i 1 transfer...

----------


## *DJ*

LeeLaa, mislim da ćeš uspjet do idućeg ciklusa, tako je i meni bilo. Nalaze krvi čekala sam otprilike 5 dana, i Hsg sam dogovorila odmah, tako da sam drugi ciklus imala sve to spremo i nalazi hormaona su već bili kod dr. (naravno ako su ti hormoni ok ideš u postupak).Tad smo obavili p/p savjetovanje i krenuli u postupak. Sretno  :Smile: 
Evo meni je 2.AIH, još sutra na klomifenima i u četvrtak na folikulometriju.

----------


## mima235

> Pozdrav svima! Evo me opet tu! Konačno smo dočekali pregled kod androloga (prvi), dragi ide sutra. Jel znate koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi? Ima li šanse da budu gotovi za nekih 18 dana? Tada mi mora doći menga i mogu se javiti za pregled, ali naravno s nalazima od mm-a. Stvarno se nadam da neću morati još jedan ciklus čekati. Već sad razmišljam hoću li uopće doći na red za neki postupak prije ljeta i godišnjih. Hvala!


Nama je prošli mjesec bio gotov za 2 tjedna,samo moraš reći da ne šalju nalaz i od gđe na šalteru tražit broj telefona i kad ti dobiješ zvati prvo nju. Nama je nalaz bio gotov podigla sam ga prije pregleda i sve riješila.

----------


## geceta

Mi nismo nista ni zvali niti govorili da ne salju nalaz. Karton se otvara za par, bio prvo tm na pregledu ili ti, on je zajednicki i u kompjuteru dr/ici stoji opcija spermiogrami, klik i pojavi se sve. Nama su bili tamo a nisu bila ni puna 2 tjedna mislim, doma je misljenje androloga stiglo svejedno ( bez samog nalaza ) za kojih mj dana, malo vise.

----------


## piki

Hvala mima i geceta. Ja ću na 1 dc nazvati u svakom slučaju, došli nalazi doma ili ne. Pa ako su gotovi mogu odmah ići dalje.

----------


## LeeLaa

...Ja sam danas išla po uputnice za nalaz krvi iz Petrove i za prohodnost jajnika u Vinogradskoj..Ovo potonje me malo zabrinjava pošto mi ginekologica nije rekla kome se trebam javiti ni ništa...još mi na uputnici napisala bolničko liječenje...to me malo zabrinulo...ja bih htjela da to bude što prije, kao i sve vi naravno. :Smile: ))Ima netko savjet gdje da zovem u Vinogradskoj...

----------


## geceta

Nemam pojma, nazalost. Mi kad smo isli na kariotip na Rebro ispalo je da je na pedijatriji tako da stvarno nema logike. Najbolje da ju nazoves i pitas. Ja sam svoju ginicku danas skoro puknula, ljuta sam ko ris! Nije mi htjela napraviti briseve kao sta ce to meni, nisu to s VVa napisali u povijest bolesti, btw zadnji mi je radila pred godinu dana ako ne i vise.

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...ja bi se trebala naručiti ili nazvati za prvi pregled na vv...u koje vrijeme je najbolje i na koji br se može...imam par brojeva pa sam zaboravila na koji se naručuje...

----------


## *DJ*

> bok svima...ja bi se trebala naručiti ili nazvati za prvi pregled na vv...u koje vrijeme je najbolje i na koji br se može...imam par brojeva pa sam zaboravila na koji se naručuje...


Na 2353 907. Ja sam vecinom zvala oko 11.

----------


## bubekica

pozdrav!
nadam se da pitam na pravom mjestu. jucer sam saznala da za mene i MM nema nade za prirodno zacece. doktorica mi je dala duphaston i u sljedecem ciklusu vaditi hormone i MM raditi spermiogram. nalaze briseva imam od 10 mjeseca, svi su uredni. pise dalje - s nalazima se javiti u neki od centara za MPO. s obzirom da ja zelim da to bude VV, molim vas pomoc. da li je rano da se vec sada narucim? da li trebam ciljati odredjeni dc s narucivanjem? hvala unaprijed.

----------


## mare41

bubek, ja ću samo reći welcome :Smile: , bolje je tako odmah drito u glavu, a ne previše čekati, a cure će te dalje uputit

----------


## bubekica

hvala *mare41*! nekako sam se nadala bas tvojoj dobrodoslici  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Bubek, dobrodosla, ne, za prvi pregled ne moras cekati odredeni dan ciklusa, nazovi vec danas na 2353 907. Sretno!

----------


## mare41

> hvala *mare41*! nekako sam se nadala bas tvojoj dobrodoslici


ma jedva sam te tu dočekala, izbezumljivao me tvoj fertility friend :Smile:

----------


## piki

Bubekica, pozdrav i tu! Možeš ih zvati odmah, pa će ti reći javi se 1 dc da dogovoriš pregled 8-10 dc ciklusa ako još nisi bila kod njih. Sretno! E da, i  tvoj dragi će trebati kompletni pregled kod androloga. Ja sam ga naručila tek kad sam bila kod njih pa smo čekali taj pregled više od 4 tj. Probaj ga naručiti odmah da skratite vrijeme čekanja. Možda se može telefonom.

----------


## bubekica

hvala piki. samo ne znam dal da onda cekam 1 dan onog iduceg ciklusa kad cu vec imat sve nalaze ili da sad odmah idem. uff, kaj sam ga zakomplicirala.

----------


## piki

Ti samo nazovi pa ti sestra sve lijepo objasni, nemoj ništa čekati!

----------


## bubekica

zovem, zovem  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

evo, veli sestra (kako sam je samo upecala, draga je) da kad popijem sad duphaston i dobim M da nazovem odmah 1 dc, da ce mi oni rec onda sve sto dalje i za hormone i sve. weeeee.

----------


## piki

Super! Odmah ti je lakše, zar ne? Bitno da znaš što ide dalje.

----------


## sanda1977

evo i ja sam zvala...rekla je da nazovem 1 dc,da će mi reći kada da dođem...
moj m je obavio sve kod androloga,ali u osijeku...kod njega je sve ok...mislim da sam negdje pročitala da ne uvažavaju nalaze drugih bolnica....vidjet ćemo šta će nam reći na prvom pregledu...
eto,nada se da ću na vv imati više sreće....da ,i se bar oplode js...ako ništa drugo...da se i ja mogu nećemu nadati...

----------


## cvjet

Nova sam na forumu al več duže pretim sve šta se događa na Vrhovcu.Krenula sam u desetom mjesecu kod dr.Alebića,prošli mjesec sam trebala krenuti u postupak al pojavila se cista i sve odgodila za sljedeči mjesec.Sad opet yasmin i nadam se da ču sljedeči tjedan krenuti u postupak da ciste neče biti.Svima želim puno sreče i što prije bebice...

----------


## beilana

cure, imam pitanje, jesu koju od vas za vrijeme korištenja yasmina boljeli jajnici i maternica kao kad treba doć M, s tim  da mi je danas mislim 12dc?

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> Nova sam na forumu al več duže pretim sve šta se događa na Vrhovcu.Krenula sam u desetom mjesecu kod dr.Alebića,prošli mjesec sam trebala krenuti u postupak al pojavila se cista i sve odgodila za sljedeči mjesec.Sad opet yasmin i nadam se da ču sljedeči tjedan krenuti u postupak da ciste neče biti.Svima želim puno sreče i što prije bebice...


pozdrav cvjet, želim ti dobrodošlicu i što prije na pdf trudnoće....
znate li koja je kod vas dg, problem i koliko dugo u braku.....
pozz

----------


## ivanamaricic

jel ima još koja od vas da je na čekanju novog zakona, jel zna tko jel ima kakvog pomaka što se svega toga čeka

----------


## frka

ivanamaricic, malo niže imaš teme "Kampanja za hitnu izmjenu zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji" i "Jesmo li zadovoljni" na kojima možeš saznati što se događa s novim zakonom.

----------


## Mury

> jel ima još koja od vas da je na čekanju novog zakona, jel zna tko jel ima kakvog pomaka što se svega toga čeka


Ja sam bila na čekanju, ali sutra mi je 3DC, pa izglda ga nisma dočekala, morat ću vidit s dr. da me stavi na blažu stimulaciju...

----------


## frka

Mury, ako dobiješ više od 3 js, radije sačekaj još jedan ciklus... prijateljski savjet...

----------


## RuzicaSB

> cure, imam pitanje, jesu koju od vas za vrijeme korištenja yasmina boljeli jajnici i maternica kao kad treba doć M, s tim da mi je danas mislim 12dc?


nisam imala baš bolove ali sam imala probojna krvarenja u ciklusu kad sam koristila kontracepciju, tako da no sikiriki i nastavi dalje s terapijom, kad dođeš na pregled izreferiraj sve što imaš da doc zna.

----------


## bubekica

imam jos samo jedno pitanje - na nalazu privatnice mi pise uciniti 3-5 dc sve zivo, 21 dc progesteron, a buduci da mi je teta na VV rekla da ce mi oni rec kaj trebam napravit (nakon kaj se javim 1dc), dal da idem te hormone vadit na uputnicu socijalne ginicke il da cekam presudu VV-a? uff, opet kompliciram.

----------


## geceta

> jel ima još koja od vas da je na čekanju novog zakona, jel zna tko jel ima kakvog pomaka što se svega toga čeka


ja :/

----------


## pirica

> ja :/


i ja, ali ja sam si nabavila sama ljekove, tako da bez obzira na sve iza Uskrsa idem u postupak pa makar i na svoj trošak

----------


## geceta

Meni je drugi postupak ali s obzirom na broj stanica, ne znam, mislim da cu malo pricekati. A i tko zna hoce li mi tko imati napisati uputnicu  :Sad:  pitala sam vec na toj temi ali mi ne odgovaraju, hitno trebam novog/u soc. ginekologa!! nije tema za ovdje ali znate li nekog tko prima na potezu od zgb ( dubrava ) eventualno- sesvete- d.selo- vrbovec- zelina ?? idem off topic ali ocajna sam vec :Sad:

----------


## ivanamaricic

da, ali mi nije jasno zašto me je stavio na čekanje, kad sam u prvom postupku imala samo jednu jajnu stanicu...a valjda ipak dok. bolje zna. ne preostaje mi ništa drugo već čekati našu vladu da se pokrene

----------


## cvjet

Ja 82.sve ok on 82.oligoasthenozoospermija.U braku smo 3 godine

----------


## bubekica

*geceta* moja opcija ti se ne svidja?

----------


## frka

> da, ali mi nije jasno zašto me je stavio na čekanje, kad sam u prvom postupku imala samo jednu jajnu stanicu...a valjda ipak dok. bolje zna. ne preostaje mi ništa drugo već čekati našu vladu da se pokrene


s obzirom na PCOS, u stimuliranom ćeš postupku vjerovatno dobiti puno više od 3 stanice koje se trenutno smiju oploditi. vjerovatno si zato na čekanju.

----------


## Mury

> Mury, ako dobiješ više od 3 js, radije sačekaj još jedan ciklus... prijateljski savjet...


Pitat ću dr. da idem sa kombinacijom klomifena i gonala ili menopura. A obzirom na moj AMH, nema šanse da natakvoj terapiji dobijem i 3 j.s. U zadnjem stim. postupku sam sa 40 menopura dobila samo 6 j.s., tako da  :Sad: ...

----------


## geceta

Bubekica, koja opcija, nisam nista dobila na pp?  :Shock:

----------


## ivanamaricic

Nadam se da si u pravu da će biti više stanica, onda bi imala i više nade da će se primiti. Teško mi je jedino ovo čekanje ali što je tu je čekat ću dok treba pa ponovno u borbu :Smile: )))

----------


## frka

> Pitat ću dr. da idem sa kombinacijom klomifena i gonala ili menopura. A obzirom na moj AMH, nema šanse da natakvoj terapiji dobijem i 3 j.s. U zadnjem stim. postupku sam sa 40 menopura dobila samo 6 j.s., tako da ...


Mury draga, ja sam u dobitnom postupku s 31 menopurom dobila 6js, ali ja nisam low responder već imam 1 jajnik. oplodili 3, bacili 3  :Sad:  e, da su mogli sve oploditi... tko zna što bi bilo...
meni ovih tvojih 6js s niskim AMH zvuči super, a vidim da u polustimuliranom nisi došla do transfera - zar ti nije onda bolje sačekati? ili bar kupi to nešto gonala da ti ne ode postupak...

----------


## geceta

hvala svima na preporukama, nadam se da sam rjesila problem <3

----------


## kitty

curke jel dr A radi ovaj tjedan?

----------


## pirica

> Pitat ću dr. da idem sa kombinacijom klomifena i gonala ili menopura. A obzirom na moj AMH, nema šanse da natakvoj terapiji dobijem i 3 j.s. U zadnjem stim. postupku sam sa 40 menopura dobila samo 6 j.s., tako da ...


ja sam u postupku s Lucom dobila sa 36 menopura 5js, a recimo sa klomifenom i 13 menopura sam sad (znaći nakon 3g od Lucinog postupka) dobila isto 5js, dako da nikad ne reci nikad

----------


## Richy

Pozdrav curke!
Jedno duže vrijeme me nije bilo, bila sam u nekim drugim životnim vodama, ali sada se opet počinjem aktivno baviti ovim problemom...no kao prvo želim vam svima sretan dan žena!!!!!Ja sam od prvog mjeseca ( kada sam zadnji puta bila kod dr. A. dobila dvije kutije yasmina, jer sam mu rekla da bih voljela ako sve bude ok...da krenem u ožujku u postupak onako kako treba...tako da mi je natempirao te dvije kutije, i ja sa ovom subotom završavam tu drugu kutiju...uz to sam još redovito pila po pola tabletice bromergona svaki dan ( zbog prolaktina ), i utrogestan - zbog ciklusa...i nisam osjećala nikakve loše tegobe , osim što mi se od utrogestana dosta vrtilo u glavi, ali s vremenom prođe...Mene zanima, piše mi u posljednjoj povijesti bolesti - da se javim oko zadnje tablete yasmina i da zovem prvi dan ciklusa i dođem treći dan sa uputnicom za IVFI/ICSI postupak!!Da li je nužno, da li netko zna...zvati ih gore sutra, ili u idućem tjednu ( kada mislim da bih trebala dobiti mengu ) i naručiti se treći dan?!

----------


## beilana

kolko vidim ima nas dosta koje čekamo M i u 3mj krečemo u postupak
neka bude plodno i rodno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

> Pozdrav curke!
> Jedno duže vrijeme me nije bilo, bila sam u nekim drugim životnim vodama, ali sada se opet počinjem aktivno baviti ovim problemom...no kao prvo želim vam svima sretan dan žena!!!!!Ja sam od prvog mjeseca ( kada sam zadnji puta bila kod dr. A. dobila dvije kutije yasmina, jer sam mu rekla da bih voljela ako sve bude ok...da krenem u ožujku u postupak onako kako treba...tako da mi je natempirao te dvije kutije, i ja sa ovom subotom završavam tu drugu kutiju...uz to sam još redovito pila po pola tabletice bromergona svaki dan ( zbog prolaktina ), i utrogestan - zbog ciklusa...i nisam osjećala nikakve loše tegobe , osim što mi se od utrogestana dosta vrtilo u glavi, ali s vremenom prođe...Mene zanima, piše mi u posljednjoj povijesti bolesti - da se javim oko zadnje tablete yasmina i da zovem prvi dan ciklusa i dođem treći dan sa uputnicom za IVFI/ICSI postupak!!Da li je nužno, da li netko zna...zvati ih gore sutra, ili u idućem tjednu ( kada mislim da bih trebala dobiti mengu ) i naručiti se treći dan?!


Mislim da ti je dovoljno zvati 1DC da dolaziš 3DC. Nek me netko ispravi ako griješim....

----------


## Strašna

> kolko vidim ima nas dosta koje čekamo M i u 3mj krečemo u postupak
> neka bude plodno i rodno


I ja sam jedna od tih...  :Smile: 
I slažem se.....nek bude plodno i rodno!
To bi nam mogao bit novi pozdrav! Heh :D Umjesto sretno-plodno i rodno!  :Smile: )))

----------


## weda

Dr. A nema od danas, dolazi u ponedjeljak

----------


## weda

I ja sam za prošli ciklus dobila yasmin i morala sam nazvati prvi dan da se naručim za 3.dc, tako da mislim da nema potrebe zvati prije

----------


## kitty

> Dr. A nema od danas, dolazi u ponedjeljak


hvala ti weda. a ja ga danas ko luđakinja zovem 5 puta i još si mislim kako to da se ne javlja  :Grin:

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam curke moje! Ja već imam neki predosjećaj da ću uskoro procuriti...u subotu pijem zadnji yasmin...a što ako dobijem mengu u subotu ili nedjelju, kako onda???Ako se ne varam ako dobijem u subotu, trebala bih doći u ponedjeljak bez narudžbe, a ako dobijem u nedjelju slučajno...onda zovem u ponedjeljak i dolazim tamo u utorak...recite mi ako griješim??No ipak mislim da ce mene to zadesiti tamo negdje sredinom ili krajem idućeg tjedna!?Imam užasnuuu tremu, da vam ne mogu ni reći....Možda da sam već koji puta to prošla možda ne bi bilo tako, ali pošto još ne znam što slijedi ( jer sam prvi puta u postupku ) bojim se prestrašno već sada!!Je li to uistinu tako bolno i strašno kako čujem i čitam??Ma možda i bolje da mi ni ne kažete ništa, još će mi biti gore....šmrc :Sad: (eee,voljela bih ja da bude plodno i rodno, još kako!!Valjda ću dočekati i taj dan??!!

----------


## beilana

cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, mene evo pod yasminom preduhitrila M i došla u noći, na 14dc, kaj se to dogodilo, kak se to dogodilo?? kad da sad dojdem kad dr.a nema, u ponedjeljak? ma sad mi se čini da bi mi zbog kratkog ciklusa mogao odgoditi sve, ili se varam?

----------


## beilana

cure, ako ima koja br moba od dr A molila bi da mi pošalje u inbox, hvala vam

----------


## bubekica

Curke, dobila sam sve moguce uputnice za vadjenje hormona, jel se na VV mora narucit za vadjenje krvi? Rekla je ginicka da tam idem...

----------


## ivanamaricic

Ja kad sam vadila hormone nije se naručivalo samo se kod sestre javiš, ali možeš i nazvati sestre pa za svaki slučaj da provjeriš da se naručuje

----------


## geceta

Richy,pokusaj se smiriti jer ti ovo samo skodi,natrpaj si dane obavezama.cisti kucu ako nista jer poslije neces bas moci.znam da kad nist ne znas da je grozni al i kad znas,nije najbolje.
Ajmo po redu-ako dobijes u petak,idi u sub gore jer ces od ned krenut s terapijom a ned ne rade.ak u sub dobijes,ides u pon.ak u ned,u pon zoves pa ides u uto.sve druge dane isto tako,zoves.
Bol-punkcija moze biti vise,manje bolna.ovisi o br stanica,polozaju jajnika,dal te smetala i sama stimulacija,tvom pragu boli.ali ti ces to zdurati jer ces gledati na krajnji cilj  :Smile:  pripremi se na bol, pricaj sa sestrama i dr o glupostima i sve bude ok,srecom,ne traje tako dugo i ne budes sama tamo.ako ista jos trebas,tu smo,sretno!!

----------


## MALECKA

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, mene evo pod yasminom preduhitrila M i došla u noći, na 14dc, kaj se to dogodilo, kak se to dogodilo?? kad da sad dojdem kad dr.a nema, u ponedjeljak? ma sad mi se čini da bi mi zbog kratkog ciklusa mogao odgoditi sve, ili se varam?


Dođi prema dogovoru nema veze što nema doktora jer pregledat će te doktorica. Ja sam već više puta bila kad njega nije bilo i sve njegove pacijente je riješila ona. Ako si u ovom ciklusu naručena za IVF onda trebaš doći treći dan, to bi bilo sutra. Nazovi sestre i reci da si naručena u ovom ciklusu i da te zabilježe i to je to!

----------


## MALECKA

> Hvala vam curke moje! Ja već imam neki predosjećaj da ću uskoro procuriti...u subotu pijem zadnji yasmin...a što ako dobijem mengu u subotu ili nedjelju, kako onda???Ako se ne varam ako dobijem u subotu, trebala bih doći u ponedjeljak bez narudžbe, a ako dobijem u nedjelju slučajno...onda zovem u ponedjeljak i dolazim tamo u utorak...recite mi ako griješim??No ipak mislim da ce mene to zadesiti tamo negdje sredinom ili krajem idućeg tjedna!?Imam užasnuuu tremu, da vam ne mogu ni reći....Možda da sam već koji puta to prošla možda ne bi bilo tako, ali pošto još ne znam što slijedi ( jer sam prvi puta u postupku ) bojim se prestrašno već sada!!Je li to uistinu tako bolno i strašno kako čujem i čitam??Ma možda i bolje da mi ni ne kažete ništa, još će mi biti gore....šmrc(eee,voljela bih ja da bude plodno i rodno, još kako!!Valjda ću dočekati i taj dan??!!


Tako je ako dobiješ u subotu tj. sutra onda ideš tamo u pon bez najave, ako u nedjelju onda u pon zoveš, ako dobiješ koji dan u tjednu onda prvi dan zoveš i naruče te za treći dan ciklusa. A što se tiče punkcije neznam kaj da ti velim, meni ovaj put bila ko pekmez, a prije toga nije bila baš, ali već sam to zaboravila. Uglavnom jako je važno da prebrodiš strah i da se opustiš jer onda te i manje boli. Dobiješ pikicu za smirenje i onda si high life  :Smile:  
Sve će to biti dobro, drži se i držim srećke za što lakšu pukciju i lijepe js.

----------


## beilana

malecka, imaš pp  :Kiss:

----------


## MALECKA

> malecka, imaš pp


odgovorila sam ti   :Wink:

----------


## weda

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, mene evo pod yasminom preduhitrila M i došla u noći, na 14dc, kaj se to dogodilo, kak se to dogodilo?? kad da sad dojdem kad dr.a nema, u ponedjeljak? ma sad mi se čini da bi mi zbog kratkog ciklusa mogao odgoditi sve, ili se varam?


Ako ti nije problem odi sutra gore pa pitaj dali je to moguće, jer sam i ja dva dana prije nego sam popila zadnju tabletu dobila m. (barem sam tako mislila!!), zvala da se naručim ali su se sestre čudile, kao da je to nemoguće, pa sam zvala dr koja mi je rekla da je to iscjedak. Na kraju je to i bio iscjedak samo puno jači pa sam mislila da je m koja je došla dva dana nakon zadnje tablete

----------


## beilana

> Ako ti nije problem odi sutra gore pa pitaj dali je to moguće, jer sam i ja dva dana prije nego sam popila zadnju tabletu dobila m. (barem sam tako mislila!!), zvala da se naručim ali su se sestre čudile, kao da je to nemoguće, pa sam zvala dr koja mi je rekla da je to iscjedak. Na kraju je to i bio iscjedak samo puno jači pa sam mislila da je m koja je došla dva dana nakon zadnje tablete


pa od jutra mi je sve slabije, samo nakon nužde kad obrišem ima na papiru, zvala sam doktoricu jer dr.a nema, al nije mi se javila cijeli dan, a naručila se jesam za sutra, al mi se neide 200 km samo da mi kažu da je iscjedak, ne znam kaj da radim? da pijem jasmin još, i čekam?ili?

----------


## weda

> pa od jutra mi je sve slabije, samo nakon nužde kad obrišem ima na papiru, zvala sam doktoricu jer dr.a nema, al nije mi se javila cijeli dan, a naručila se jesam za sutra, al mi se neide 200 km samo da mi kažu da je iscjedak, ne znam kaj da radim? da pijem jasmin još, i čekam?ili?


Meni je doktorica rekla nek tablete popijem do kraja i onda dođem, kao da je nemoguće da dobijem m kad pijem tablete. Bila sam malo zbunjena jer sam bila sigurna da je to m. Prvi dan sam imala kao taj iscjedak,drugi dan ništa, treći dan opet nešto malo... Tak je bilo kod mene, možda cure mogu dodati još koje iskustvo...

----------


## hope31

cure pomoc ako moze,poceo mi sad neki rozkasto smedi iscjedak nije prava menga jos...sad ne znam sto da radim da idem ujutro na VV..imam 350 km pa nije bas blizu..a ne znam oce veceras krenut menga

----------


## Mury

> cureeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, mene evo pod yasminom preduhitrila M i došla u noći, na 14dc, kaj se to dogodilo, kak se to dogodilo?? kad da sad dojdem kad dr.a nema, u ponedjeljak? ma sad mi se čini da bi mi zbog kratkog ciklusa mogao odgoditi sve, ili se varam?


beilana, meni je od 5-og dana uzimanja yasmina, pa sve do M bio taj iscjedak, nije prestajao, trajao skoro dva tjedna, samo na dan M se pojačalo i dodalo svježe krvi ( to je bilo 3 dana nakon zadnjeg yasmina, pa sam po tome skužila da je to M), tako da mislim da je i kod tebe samo iscjedak, a ne M.
SRETNO!!!

----------


## cvjet

Bok cure,evo taman sam popila zadnju tabletu yasmina i sad očekujem mengu nadam se da sam u ponedjeljak utorak u postupku.I meni je ovo prvi put al nije me stah samo nek prođe nek boli al da znam zašto al mora i bit če dobro DAT ČE BO.A što se tiče yasmina meni je več tjedan dana svaku dva dana ružičasti iscjedak i grozno sam napuhanaimam osječaj da sam dobila sto kila,al sve je to nevažno samo da sve prođe.....

----------


## Richy

Joj, ja sam skroz nekakako laganini nervozna....imam neke lagane simptome da će uskoro krenuti menga ( danas pijem zadnji yasmin..).Možda sutra dobijem, a možda i ne...joj, ovo čekanje me isto tako ubija, kao što me ubija i ovaj luđački strah od onoga što slijedi...šmrc :Sad:  nego, je li netko bio gore na VV ovih dana??Da li se šta priča o ovome novom zakonu,da li su zbog toga stavili nekoga na čekanje i produžili mu terapiju yasminom ili???Mislim ,ja bih bila presretna da taj zakon profunkcionira i da ne moramo više puta ići na te punkcije....grrrr...

----------


## Strašna

Ajde ajde, trgi se malo. I ja sam brzo shvatila da nam ne vrijedi kukat...pogotovo ne pred curama koje su to prošle i više puta nego mi.  :Smile: ))
Sad sam odlučila bit hrabra i jaka..da se svi ponose samnom  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Richy*, ja sma bila u čet. I doktorica me htjela odgoditi za sljedeći ciklus, ali budući ja sumnjam da će za mjesec dana zakon biti na snazi ( to nam je i biolog Kniwald potvrdio kad ga je dr-ica pitala), inzistirala sam da me stavi na kolimfen. U utorak opet idem, pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li mi dodoati i koji gonal ili menopur. Bojim se da i ti nećeš ovaj ciklus dočekati novi zakon  :Sad:

----------


## cvjet

I meni je danas zadnja tableta yasmina i nadam se da sam u utorak srijedu gore.Ovo mi je prvi postupak tako da ni ja ništa neznam al nije me strah boli nego me stah neuspjeha tako me stah....

----------


## geceta

ah, onda ne znam vise... meni je rekla zvat kad dobijem ali buduci da ocito nist od tog boljeg zakona, cemu da onda cekam

----------


## beilana

meni nije nitko ništ spominjao novi zakon
ipak je M krenula pod jasminom, znaći, moguče je, dobila sam klomifene 3 dana po 3 komada i onda 2 dana po 2 komada. jel netko od vas dobio puno js nakon klomifena? kolko da se nadam? 1?

----------


## geceta

zato jer ti je prvi puta. to valjda spominju samo onima koje dobro reagiraju na kratki protokol pa da se ne bacaju sve te silne js. ne znam.

----------


## cvjet

Evo napokon dobila menstruaciju,u utorak sam na vuku,napokon jedva čekam da krene postupak...

----------


## MALECKA

> meni nije nitko ništ spominjao novi zakon
> ipak je M krenula pod jasminom, znaći, moguče je, dobila sam klomifene 3 dana po 3 komada i onda 2 dana po 2 komada. jel netko od vas dobio puno js nakon klomifena? kolko da se nadam? 1?


Sretno u postupku....Nemoj previše razmišljati o js - jer kaj da ti velim. Ja sam pod stimulacijom gonalima jednom dobila  5 js, a drugi put samo 1 js, a sad u kombinaciji s klomifenima i ukupno samo 8 gonala (jer nisam smijela više zbog zdravlja) dobili smo 2 js oboje se oplodile.... Nemoj se opterečivati s brojem. Dosta je 1 js, ali prava  :Smile: 
Držim srećke ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Curke trebam par info za prijateljicu..
Kad i na koji br se naručuje?
Koliko dugo se čeka na prvi pregled, što sve od nalaza traže i da li se moraju obaviti baš na VV?
I ono najvažnije, koliko se čekaju lijekovi?

Tnx

----------


## beilana

> Sretno u postupku....Nemoj previše razmišljati o js - jer kaj da ti velim. Ja sam pod stimulacijom gonalima jednom dobila  5 js, a drugi put samo 1 js, a sad u kombinaciji s klomifenima i ukupno samo 8 gonala (jer nisam smijela više zbog zdravlja) dobili smo 2 js oboje se oplodile.... Nemoj se opterečivati s brojem. Dosta je 1 js, ali prava 
> Držim srećke ~~~~~~~~~~~


joj draga hvala ti. ma da, najbolje se ne nervirati. dobro je kaj jajnike osječam da rade, tj samo desni, lijevi mi je kao uspavan. desni policističan, lijevi normalan, a lijevi je uspavan...  :Grin:  

*bubimitka*, na prvoj stranici ove teme ti piše to sve kaj te zanima. a za lijekove ne znam, mislim da se ne čekaju

----------


## geceta

Bubimitka, broj je 2353 907. Koliko se ceka ce saznati kad nazove jer to varira. Lijekovi se odmah dobivaju.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala cure na info  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje....molim vas mi odgovorite...da li znate kavi su rezultati na vv-u za nas low respondere,tj sa niskim AMH-om...već sam ranije napisala da namjeravam za vv,pa me zanima da li je nekom uspjelo sa tom dijagnozom....da li da se nadam bar malo....?!
hvala van unaprijed...

----------


## pirica

> pitanje....molim vas mi odgovorite...da li znate kavi su rezultati na vv-u za nas low respondere,tj sa niskim AMH-om...već sam ranije napisala da namjeravam za vv,pa me zanima da li je nekom uspjelo sa tom dijagnozom....da li da se nadam bar malo....?!
> hvala van unaprijed...


nisam vadila amh al mislim da se mogu ubrojat u low respondere, a rezultati hmmm sve je u potpisu

----------


## sanda1977

> nisam vadila amh al mislim da se mogu ubrojat u low respondere, a rezultati hmmm sve je u potpisu


uh....ja se još uvijek nadam i tješim kako se sve žale na našu biologinju...da je ona razlog za js da se ne oplode....javljaju mi se cure i žale na nju....pa i ja mislim da je i kod mene ona krivac zašto se ne oplode....i kakav je to biolog kada je jednoj curi čak 3 puta zaboravila odmrznuti js?!
na stimulaciji sam imala 3 js...dobre i onda sam par dama živjela u neznanju da li su se oplodile ili nisu....strašno... :Evil or Very Mad: 
nada se da ću imati više sreće na vv-u...
ako još netko ima takav kao ja neka mi se javi...

----------


## pirica

> uh....ja se još uvijek nadam i tješim kako se sve žale na našu biologinju...da je ona razlog za js da se ne oplode....javljaju mi se cure i žale na nju....pa i ja mislim da je i kod mene ona krivac zašto se ne oplode....i kakav je to biolog kada je jednoj curi čak 3 puta zaboravila odmrznuti js?!
> na stimulaciji sam imala 3 js...dobre i onda sam par dama živjela u neznanju da li su se oplodile ili nisu....strašno...
> nada se da ću imati više sreće na vv-u...
> ako još netko ima takav kao ja neka mi se javi...


ne brini oplodit će se na vv meni su se i jako loše stanice oplodile

----------


## neumorna

pozdrav svima,

sretno onima koje su dočekale svoje bete, sretno trudnicama...

samo mašem svima koje ste na VV, ja sam kod dr. A. 'bavila' svoj prvi transfer i čekam strpljivo svoju prvu betu...

----------


## ruža82

Pozdrav Neumorna, nadam se da će nam petak biti dobitni!!!

----------


## sanda1977

jooj ja sam danas dobila m,a trebala sam dobiti oko 20.3.
hm....6 dana ranije....tako da mi je ovaj ciklus bio samo 21 dc....i odgađam odlazak na vv jer je m stigla ranije....
ne znam zašto je tako rano došla...nije mi to baš uobičajeno....

----------


## Strašna

Jooooooooooj a kod mene još ništa....čekam i čekam.....

----------


## sanda1977

ma kupila sam neki čaj za žene u kući zelenog čaja...zove se women s tea...to je za reguliranje menstrualnog ciklusa,za hormonalne poremečaje....za mjehur...i to sam pila 2-3 dana...možda je od tog čaja...jer povezujem s njim zbog žene koja radi samnom i u menopauzi je i pile smo zajedno taj čaj i dobila je m...svašta

----------


## Richy

Joj, drage moje...ja sam prije nekih sat vremena počela lagano curiti, a i imala sam osjećaj....bubrezi, jajnici i to....i da,procurila sam lagano.zanima me da li računam sutrašnji dan kao prvi dan ciklusa???Sutra zovem sestre na VV da se naručim, pa me zanima da li će me onda naručiti za subotu???Pošto trebam doći treći dan ciklusa sa uputnicom za IVFI/ICSI postupak??!!!Bude li gužve subotom gore??Joooj,neka me trema hvata da vam ne mogu reći....ali ipak u neku ruku sam sretna što sam procurila i da napokon vidim na čemu sam!?!

----------


## _plavusha_

> jooj ja sam danas dobila m,a trebala sam dobiti oko 20.3.
> hm....6 dana ranije....tako da mi je ovaj ciklus bio samo 21 dc....i odgađam odlazak na vv jer je m stigla ranije....
> ne znam zašto je tako rano došla...nije mi to baš uobičajeno....


Zašto idući ciklus? Odi sad 3.dc....

----------


## _plavusha_

> Joj, drage moje...ja sam prije nekih sat vremena počela lagano curiti, a i imala sam osjećaj....bubrezi, jajnici i to....i da,procurila sam lagano.zanima me da li računam sutrašnji dan kao prvi dan ciklusa???Sutra zovem sestre na VV da se naručim, pa me zanima da li će me onda naručiti za subotu???Pošto trebam doći treći dan ciklusa sa uputnicom za IVFI/ICSI postupak??!!!Bude li gužve subotom gore??Joooj,neka me trema hvata da vam ne mogu reći....ali ipak u neku ruku sam sretna što sam procurila i da napokon vidim na čemu sam!?!


naravno da će te naručiti :Smile:  Ja sam zadnji puta bila subotom, i bilo je komatozno, puna čekaonica... naoružaj se strpljenjem, i budi gore što ranije... sretno :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti plavusha!! To sam si i mislila, da sigurno bude strava od gužve...no kako bilo da bilo, kada se mora-mora se!

----------


## geceta

ne mora biti, ja sam se u zadnjem postupku jako iznenadilo koliko ni jednom nisu bile guzve pretjerane, cak ni ponedeljkom! Bila sam i 3 subote za redom i nije bilo strasno.

----------


## geceta

i da, Richy, sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## *DJ*

Pozdrav cure,
ja sam jučer imala transfer 1 četverstaničnog embrija, po riječima biologice jako dobar, betu vadim 30.03.
Trebala sam imati AIH pa je dr. odlučio IVF, oplodila se jedna js i nadam se da će ostati  :Smile: 
Ovih dana su na VV gužve bile strava, jako puno puncija i transfera.

----------


## piki

Neumorna i DJ, sretno u iščekivanju bete!
Ja čekam svoju M da se napokon mogu naručiti i ovoj je prvi put u dugo vremena da molim da dođe čim prije! Sad mi je to čudan osjećaj.

----------


## jo1974

jeli se zna kako se radi za vrijeme blagdana nekada je to bilo malo duži odmor a sad od kada su se pripojili merkuru neznam kako funkcionira pa me zanima ako netko zna,dali nerade samo ona dva dana oko uskrsa ili malo duže.
jer ako je duže propade mi i ovaj mjesec.

----------


## _plavusha_

> Hvala ti plavusha!! To sam si i mislila, da sigurno bude strava od gužve...no kako bilo da bilo, kada se mora-mora se!


Nema tu puno pravila... tu subotu je bila koma, a ovaj ponedjeljak sam bila gore na pravnom savjetovanju, situacija u čekaonici je bila skroz oke... možda samo ja imam peh da mi se ciklusi poklapaju sa još 50 žena :D samo opušteno :Smile:

----------


## _plavusha_

> jeli se zna kako se radi za vrijeme blagdana nekada je to bilo malo duži odmor a sad od kada su se pripojili merkuru neznam kako funkcionira pa me zanima ako netko zna,dali nerade samo ona dva dana oko uskrsa ili malo duže.
> jer ako je duže propade mi i ovaj mjesec.


mislim da neće biti dužeg odmora, jer meni tempiraju ciklus negdje oko Uskrsa... oko 26.trebam mengu dobiti, tako da je to tu negdje... zvrcni doktora ili sestre gore, oni sigurno imaju najpouzdaniju informaciju  :Wink:

----------


## jo1974

hvala plavuša i ja bih trebala tako nekako dobiti mengu krajem trečeg mjeseca,bilo bi dobro ,sad pije duhapston jer imam cistu koju čekam da pukne ...

----------


## geceta

mozda vam se i ja pridruzim krajem mjeseca, jos se premisljamo :/

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje ja cu poludjet. Danas je 8 dan od zadnjeg Duphastona amenge još nema....u pretprošlu srijedu navečer je bila zadnja tebleta...test pravila i negativan..nemogu dočekat!

----------


## geceta

> Drage moje ja cu poludjet. Danas je 8 dan od zadnjeg Duphastona amenge još nema....u pretprošlu srijedu navečer je bila zadnja tebleta...test pravila i negativan..nemogu dočekat!


a jesi ih zvala gore i rekla im to??

----------


## Strašna

Zašto zvat? Sad si me zbunila? menga bi trebala doć od 7 do 10 dana nakon prestanka s tabletama. Nekom, naravno i prije... Mislim da je rano da već zovem...ili???

----------


## kaate

Trebam vašu pomoć. Ovo mi je 5. postupak kod dr. A, ali do sada nije je bila ona standarna procedura, yasmin zatim 3 dan pa terapija. Sada me je stavio na yamin i to 17 dana, a 18 dan da dođem na VV s uputnicom za kontrolni pregled. Zbog novog zakona me je prebacio na 3 mjesec (trebala sam u 1. mjesecu), a sada ovo pa neznam što mogu očekivati 29.03. kad dođem gore. Da li je netko imao slićnu terapiju?

----------


## _plavusha_

> mozda vam se i ja pridruzim krajem mjeseca, jos se premisljamo :/


samo hrabro  :Wink:

----------


## Richy

Mene prpa hvata....sutra sam na Vuk Vrhovcu!Nadam se da ću i taj dan preživjeti nekako?!iako me hvata gadna panika i strah!?šmrc  :Sad:

----------


## kaate

> Trebam vašu pomoć. Ovo mi je 5. postupak kod dr. A, ali do sada nije je bila ona standarna procedura, yasmin zatim 3 dan pa terapija. Sada me je stavio na yamin i to 17 dana, a 18 dan da dođem na VV s uputnicom za kontrolni pregled. Zbog novog zakona me je prebacio na 3 mjesec (trebala sam u 1. mjesecu), a sada ovo pa neznam što mogu očekivati 29.03. kad dođem gore. Da li je netko imao slićnu terapiju?


zaboravila sam, rekao mi je da odmah krečem s terapijom.

----------


## zipica

> jeli se zna kako se radi za vrijeme blagdana nekada je to bilo malo duži odmor a sad od kada su se pripojili merkuru neznam kako funkcionira pa me zanima ako netko zna,dali nerade samo ona dva dana oko uskrsa ili malo duže.
> jer ako je duže propade mi i ovaj mjesec.


kad sam početkom ovog mjeseca bila na kontrolnom pregledu kod doktorice, dogovarale smo se za još jednu kontrolu oko Uskrsa i spomenula je da rade i na uskrsni ponedeljak, i to najvjerovatnije ili samo ona ili samo doktor....tako da ne brineš!

----------


## geceta

Strasna,pitam samo zato jer si mi djelovala zabrinuta:/nista drugo.
Plavusha,hvala :Smile:  a vidjet cu jos,isto su me odgodili zbog zakona a sad nista jos novo od toga

----------


## _plavusha_

> Strasna,pitam samo zato jer si mi djelovala zabrinuta:/nista drugo.
> Plavusha,hvala a vidjet cu jos,isto su me odgodili zbog zakona a sad nista jos novo od toga


Znam da je glupo nagovarati te... ali je meni bedasta cijal ta priča oko novog zakona..... kako stvari stoje mogli bi dočekati i jesen dok stupi na snagu. Neznam kako reagiraš, niti koliko stanica dobivaš po postupku (pa da je uzalud ići po ovom zakonu), ali znam da ovo iščekivanje novog zakona frustrira...... što god da odlučiš, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## _plavusha_

> Mene prpa hvata....sutra sam na Vuk Vrhovcu!Nadam se da ću i taj dan preživjeti nekako?!iako me hvata gadna panika i strah!?šmrc


 Naravno da ćeš preživjeti :Smile:  Samo opušteno i hrabro!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

> Znam da je glupo nagovarati te... ali je meni bedasta cijal ta priča oko novog zakona..... kako stvari stoje mogli bi dočekati i jesen dok stupi na snagu. Neznam kako reagiraš, niti koliko stanica dobivaš po postupku (pa da je uzalud ići po ovom zakonu), ali znam da ovo iščekivanje novog zakona frustrira...... što god da odlučiš, sretno!


Joj,znam da bi mogli ali mm bas ne bi da idemo jer sam dosta lose podnijela punkciju,dobivam 10js ali mi je jajnik nezgodno polozen. Ja se pak vise dvoumim zbog posla jer mi je ugovor do sredine svibnja pa mozda da pricekamo,iako bih sto prije.u totalnoj sam dvojbi :/

----------


## frka

ja bih s 10 stanica sigurno čekala novi zakon... bar do ljeta, tj. do prije kolektivnog go na VV-u (ako ga još uvijek ima)...
mislim...meni se plače kad se sjetim da su mi 3 js bile bačene - možda bi baš među njima, da su ih smjeli oploditi, bila seka ili braco mojoj curki...

----------


## geceta

i dio mene bih da cekam ali opet dio bi da idem ... mislim da ce prosudit trenutak

----------


## kitty

ja sam sve odgodila za 5. mjesec. čekam novi zakon, ne da mi se ići po suboptimalnim uvjetima.

----------


## geceta

Hvala vam curke,sve vise naginjem vasoj opciji.Znaci da se vidimo u svibnju? :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> Hvala vam curke,sve vise naginjem vasoj opciji.Znaci da se vidimo u svibnju?


pa s obzirom da (kao i ja) dobivaš dosta stanica, mislim da ti je to najbolja opcija. 
ja sam na 18 Gonala dobila 8 stanica, 2 su stavljene odmah u oplodnju a ostale koje su bile dobre (njih 3) su zamrznute. na kraju sam u sekundarnom imala 1 embrij i još sam bila sretna da uopće imam transfer. tako da ne bi to ponovo prolazila. a 5. mjesec će začas  :Grin:

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas bila gore. U postupku sam. prva 3 dana pijem po 3 klomifena, u srijedu i četvrtak pijem po 2, u petak ponovo gore da vidimo stanje.  :Smile: 
Danas mi je dala i Siofor da uzimam uz Klomifen.

----------


## sanda1977

joooj mene je ova glupa gripa čopila....i sve mi je premetilo...eh...sad se nadam drugom ciklusu....da krenem opet u postupak...

----------


## weda

> Ja sam danas bila gore. U postupku sam. prva 3 dana pijem po 3 klomifena, u srijedu i četvrtak pijem po 2, u petak ponovo gore da vidimo stanje. 
> Danas mi je dala i Siofor da uzimam uz Klomifen.


Zbog čega siofor?

----------


## Richy

I ja sam danas bila gore,i jako sam tuzna jer jos nisam u postupku-imam neku malu cisticu,a kaze dr.A.da endometrij jos nije u dobroj fazi za kretanje u postupak...pa mi je dao jos da do 4.4.pijem jos yasmin i da opet cekam ciklus i 3.dan opet dodjem gore sa uputnicom za postupak!Ajme bas sam nekako potonula kada mi je to rekao,ali valjda on najbolje zna sto treba i kako dalje!?!smrc...

----------


## Strašna

> Zbog čega siofor?


nemam pojma....malo sam jača pa vjerovatno ima veze s tim, iako mi je naglašeno da nemam problema ni sa štitnjačom ni sa šećerom, ali eto..da probamo.

----------


## kitty

> Zbog čega siofor?


zbog PCOS. metformin kod PCOS poboljšava kvalitetu jajnih stanica i utječe na ravnotežu hormona, čak i kod cura koje nemaju inzulinsku rezistenciju.

----------


## ivanamaricic

I ja sam pila siofor i bila mi je strašna muka od njega...

----------


## hope31

evo da se i ja javim, u subotu bila gore 8 dc, danas štoperica u utorak punkcija..e sad dala mi je dr estrofeme da pijem3x1dva dana samo do punkcije..ima li netko iskustva s tim?prvi put i pijem, al sam mislila da se to pije 1x dnevno...

----------


## Strašna

> zbog PCOS. metformin kod PCOS poboljšava kvalitetu jajnih stanica i utječe na ravnotežu hormona, čak i kod cura koje nemaju inzulinsku rezistenciju.


E to...to...

----------


## pirica

> evo da se i ja javim, u subotu bila gore 8 dc, danas štoperica u utorak punkcija..e sad dala mi je dr estrofeme da pijem3x1dva dana samo do punkcije..ima li netko iskustva s tim?prvi put i pijem, al sam mislila da se to pije 1x dnevno...


3x1 i pije se do bete, a pije se radi zadebljanja endometrija

----------


## beilana

> I ja sam danas bila gore,i jako sam tuzna jer jos nisam u postupku-imam neku malu cisticu,a kaze dr.A.da endometrij jos nije u dobroj fazi za kretanje u postupak...pa mi je dao jos da do 4.4.pijem jos yasmin i da opet cekam ciklus i 3.dan opet dodjem gore sa uputnicom za postupak!Ajme bas sam nekako potonula kada mi je to rekao,ali valjda on najbolje zna sto treba i kako dalje!?!smrc...


tak sam i ja imala,ne cistu nego endometrij, al mi je doktorica dala klomiće, a meni prava M krenula tek za dva dana. bila sam u  petak, kao da je još ostalo starog endometrija koji se ljušti, idem opet sutra da vidim kaj će reć. u međuvremenu mi je ta prava M stala, pa ne znam kaj će mi sutra reć. 

ali imam pitanje, pila sam yasmin,došla M,  a 3dc mi je pogesteron bio 6,9. jel se sve iznad 5 ne računa kao da je bila O?

----------


## đerekica

Drage moje, od srca vas sve pozdravljam. Sutra mi je punkcija, nadam se da ću dobiti jednu, al vrijednu stanicu. Jedva čekam jutro, da ugledam dr. Alebića i da krenemo...ima li koja od vas, da sutra isto ide na punkciju?  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

ja sam sutra, al ne na punkciji

----------


## Richy

Ima li itko nekakav savjet kako se riješiti  tih policističnih jajnika??ja sam danas nekako skroz u nekom lošem raspoloženju, iako mi je dr. rekao da imam " jednu cisticu" i da endometrij nije još u dobroj fazi za postupak??!!Zna li itko što to znači??Nisam mislila da će to tako loše danas djelovati na mene....da li te tablete yasmin mogu to izregulirati ili se moram pripremiti na još neke druge torture??Jer opet sam u slijedećem ciklusu, 3. dan gore pa me zanima što još može biti??

----------


## veki85

ja imam policistične jajnike i to dosta. prvo mi je moj gin rekao da malo omršavim, i jesam, i stvarno se smanjilo. al eto na svu sreću ostala sam trudna od 1.pokušaja, premda su jajnici još policistični, al kaže dr da se zato nebrinem. imala sam problema i sa prolaktinom(bio je 2500). sretno  :Smile: )

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

richy ja bih se nadovezala na veki, ako su kilogrami veci svakako smrsaviti. a i otvorili smo temu prehrana kod policističnih jajnika, svakako smanjiti ugljikohidrate (zaboravi kruh, šecer, gazirane sokove, krumpir, cak i zitarice koje svi nesto hvale kao zdrave)
pogledaj si blog istine i lazi o hrani, a na gore spomenutoj temi imas i neke linkove

----------


## musica

pozdrav prvi put sam na forumu, molim vas za pomoć, bila sam prošli tjedan na pregledu i doktorica mi je dala da izvadim RH faktor i krvnu grupu i i još neke pretrage ali sam ja izgubila taj papirić gdje mi to piše, dali mi možete napisati što još treba, znam da sve počinje sa A

----------


## musica

> pozdrav prvi put sam na forumu, molim vas za pomoć, bila sam prošli tjedan na pregledu i doktorica mi je dala da izvadim RH faktor i krvnu grupu i i još neke pretrage ali sam ja izgubila taj papirić gdje mi to piše, dali mi možete napisati što još treba, znam da sve počinje sa A


Ustvari počinju sa H, molim vas pomozite

----------


## piki

Musica dobrodošla! Ovo su pretrage koje trebaš napraviti ako ideš u postupak medicinski potpomognute oplodnje:
nalaz KG i Rh faktora (samo pacijentica, ne partner!)
Biljezi na Hepatitis A, B i C;HIV,WAR (Sifilis)-OBOJE (ne starije od 6 mjeseci!)
PAPA test i cervikalni brisevi.
Ne znam jel to to što trebaš, još ima nalaza raznih hormona i svašta nešto. Ali ako si izgubila papir s VVa najbolje ih nazovi i zamoli sestru da ti pročita, ili ako si blizu odi tamo.

----------


## Strašna

Mene muči nesnosna glavobolja....to je vjerovatno od Klomifena, jel?

----------


## neumorna

evo mene s nalazom

beta = 0

debela, odvratna nula

a ja bila uvjerena da je to - to
podsvijest je gadna stvar  :Sad: (

nazvala doktora, čudio se (!!!)
i sad fino čekanje
ni više ni manje nego do maja  :Sad:

----------


## musica

našla sam na internetu jeli to: HBsAg, HCVag, antitreponemski test, antitijale na HIV 1/2 mislim da je to, 



> Musica dobrodošla! Ovo su pretrage koje trebaš napraviti ako ideš u postupak medicinski potpomognute oplodnje:
> nalaz KG i Rh faktora (samo pacijentica, ne partner!)
> Biljezi na Hepatitis A, B i C;HIV,WAR (Sifilis)-OBOJE (ne starije od 6 mjeseci!)
> PAPA test i cervikalni brisevi.
> Ne znam jel to to što trebaš, još ima nalaza raznih hormona i svašta nešto. Ali ako si izgubila papir s VVa najbolje ih nazovi i zamoli sestru da ti pročita, ili ako si blizu odi tamo.

----------


## musica

Evo našla sam papirić, svejedno hvala!!

----------


## musica

Nije mi jasno radi čega moram piti jasmin

----------


## kitty

> Musica dobrodošla! Ovo su pretrage koje trebaš napraviti ako ideš u postupak medicinski potpomognute oplodnje:
> nalaz KG i Rh faktora (*samo pacijentica, ne partner!*)
> Biljezi na Hepatitis A, B i C;HIV,WAR (Sifilis)-OBOJE (ne starije od 6 mjeseci!)
> PAPA test i cervikalni brisevi.
> Ne znam jel to to što trebaš, još ima nalaza raznih hormona i svašta nešto. Ali ako si izgubila papir s VVa najbolje ih nazovi i zamoli sestru da ti pročita, ili ako si blizu odi tamo.


krvnu grupu i Rh faktor vade oboje. osim ako se nije nešto promijenilo od vremena kad smo mi skupljali te nalaze...

----------


## Strašna

> Nije mi jasno radi čega moram piti jasmin


Yasmin sluzi kao priprema prije postupka. Vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio pa eto...ako ti to sta znaci....uglavnom da se dolje sve "sredi i pripremi" za postupak.

I btw i mi smo oboje morali krvnu grupu i RH faktor, ne samo ja.

----------


## weda

cure, molim pomoć! Do kojeg vremena su dozvoljeni spolni odnosi za vrijeme postupka??  :Confused:

----------


## musica

Da,da i mi moramo oboje vaditi krvnu grupu i ove ostale nalaze



> Yasmin sluzi kao priprema prije postupka. Vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio pa eto...ako ti to sta znaci....uglavnom da se dolje sve "sredi i pripremi" za postupak.
> 
> I btw i mi smo oboje morali krvnu grupu i RH faktor, ne samo ja.

----------


## Strašna

> cure, molim pomoć! Do kojeg vremena su dozvoljeni spolni odnosi za vrijeme postupka??


Ja sam cim sam krenula u postupak dobila vaginalete Natrii Tetraboris......tako nekako.....i od onda stala sa odnosima...

----------


## piki

> krvnu grupu i Rh faktor vade oboje. osim ako se nije nešto promijenilo od vremena kad smo mi skupljali te nalaze...


Mi nismo trebali oboje, nego samo ja. Nije valjda da će mi to od mm-a faliti?

----------


## Štrumfet@

Pozdravljm sve hrabre cure na ovom forumu. Odavno vas pratim i napokon se odlučila da vas pozdravim. Vaša iskustva i  savjeti su mi puno pomogli na samom početku mpo priče da se upoznam sa onim što me čeka i beskrajno sam vam zahvalna.

----------


## Štrumfet@

... iza sebe imam tri IVF postupka na VV, za ovaj zadnj tj treći čekam betu 30.03.

----------


## *DJ*

Pozdrav Štrumfet@ i dobro došla! Zajedno čekamo betu - i moja je 30.3.  :Smile:  Sretno i da bude pozitivna!

----------


## Richy

Veki85,i Ona koja nije pisala....cure, hvala vam na savjetima...Naravno, da sam i ja među onima koji imaju koju kilu viška,hmmm...Meni doktor nije rekao ništa o dijeti i to....ali nema ni potrebe, jer ja sama najbolje znam da bih to trebala smanjiti, kako zbog ovih stvari, tako i zbog osobnog zadovoljstva...jer nema gore od onoga kada se ne osjećaš dobro u svome tijelu i u svojoj koži...Već sam milijun puta skidalča kg...i vraćala...i zbog tih takvih promjena sam si sredila i ciklus i svašta...Ali sada kako konstantno već duže vrijeme trošim te kojekakve hormonske tablete ( ali naravno uz to i normalno jedem...), dobila sam opet višak!!Ovih dana nastojim se distancirati od prevelikog unosa hrane u organizam...ali moram baš vidjeti što je dobro konzumirati, a što najbolje izbjegavati!!Ako itko ima dobar savjet iz vlastitog iskustva, javite se...Puseee...

----------


## Štrumfet@

Hvala ti! to znači da smo zajednobili na punkciji i transferu!? Jel mala plava  :Wink:  ?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

nazalost vecina lijecnika ne smatra prehranu bitnom, a ako sto i savjetuje to je da smrsavis, bez savjeta kako. dakle nije toliko stvar u unosu, nego vrsti hrane. zato sam te uputila na blog istine i lazi o hrani, tamo je to objasnjeno vrlo dobro.

----------


## geceta

Richy,
zato doktorica pomno pazi na svaku kilu! ja sam skinula 15 kg prije prvog postupka, u nesto vise od mj dana. Nakon neuspjelog postupka, hormona, Bozica, ne vjezbanja jer me sve smetalo, dobila sam 2 nazad i ona se tak naljutila na mene da sam se uzasno osjecala. I nakon drugog sam dobila koju kilu. Sad opet pazim. Uglavnom, ja sam ti bila na dosta strogoj, redukcijskoj, baziranoj na vocu i povrcu i vrlo vrlo malim kolicinama jela. Vise o tome tebi i drugima na pp da ne odem previse offtopic. Inace ja ne spadam u PCOS grupu ali doktorica je vrlo striktna sto se tog tice.

----------


## veki85

curke sam se držite i nedajte se. mene je strah za ovih mojih dvoje što nosim premda kažu da je sve ok, malo povećani jajnici i mirovanje. u 4.mj idem kod alebića na kontrolu, sam da bude ok. :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Ja sada pazim...nadam se da ću ipak malo srediti postojeće stanje svoga organizma?!Veki85...ti nosiš blizance,ha??Ajme,predivno....pazi na sebe i svoje anđelčiće...baš ti zavidim....nadam se da ću i ja jednoga dana uspjeti u tome?!?Za sada je još sve samo na papiru...bojim se postupka, ali i ovo čekanje ubija još gore...sada do 4.4. pijem yasmin i čekam mengu pa pičim gore ponovno....tko zna što će biti taj puta...nadam se najboljem, ali to nitko više ne može znati?!
Geceta...molim te javi mi se u inbox, ako imaš bilo kakav dobar savjet glede skidanja kilograma i reducirane prehrane....svaki savjet mi je dobrodošao, uz sve ovo što mogu i sama pronaći i pročitati!!

----------


## Strašna

Mene muči ovaj moj siofor...Ništa ne mogu jest od njega a u želudcu mi je stalno kamen. nemam tolike mučnine kao što je najavljeno, ali ništa nemogu jest. U petak odoh gore da vidim jesu Klomifeni u kombinaciji sa sioforom šta odradili.

----------


## *DJ*

> Hvala ti! to znači da smo zajednobili na punkciji i transferu!? Jel mala plava  ?


  :Yes:   14.3. transfer. Kako si i kako se osječaš?

----------


## kata.klik

zna li neko koliko se plaća odmrzavanje zamrznutih embrija i kako ide procedura sa bivšim pacijentima dr. L, jesmo svi automatski prebačeni kod nove doktorice ili mogu ići kod dr. A? hvala

----------


## beilana

> Mene muči ovaj moj siofor...Ništa ne mogu jest od njega a u želudcu mi je stalno kamen. nemam tolike mučnine kao što je najavljeno, ali ništa nemogu jest. U petak odoh gore da vidim jesu Klomifeni u kombinaciji sa sioforom šta odradili.


ja nisam imala takav problem sa sioforom, ja sam samo imala kroničan proljev dosta dugo, sad sam skužila kaj ne smijem jest uz siofor pa je lakše podnosit ga

----------


## Strašna

Ma imam ja i proljev....i nemogu nis jest.....trudim se pit da jos ne dehidriram....
A sta izbjegavas to jest uz siofor?

----------


## Vagica

> zna li neko koliko se plaća odmrzavanje zamrznutih embrija i kako ide procedura sa bivšim pacijentima dr. L, jesmo svi automatski prebačeni kod nove doktorice ili mogu ići kod dr. A? hvala


Odmrzavanje se ne plaća, možeš birati kod kojeg ćeš dr.- to su informacije iz 6.mjeseca prošle godine kada sam ja svoje vratila.Ako želiš možeš smrzliće prenijeti negdje privatno i ići tamo u postupak vraćanja.

----------


## matahari

popij ga uvijek nakon jela, lakše padne na želudac. ja sam počela s pola tablete na dan, sad pijem 2x1.
stolica će se kroz neko vrijeme izregulirati!




> Mene muči ovaj moj siofor...Ništa ne mogu jest od njega a u želudcu mi je stalno kamen. nemam tolike mučnine kao što je najavljeno, ali ništa nemogu jest. U petak odoh gore da vidim jesu Klomifeni u kombinaciji sa sioforom šta odradili.

----------


## Richy

Joj, mene jučer i danas muči neka napetost u predjelu jajnika, kao nekakvo krčanje jajnika...skroz se nešto ispravlja i čuje...kao kada vam kruli u želudcu od gladi, ali meni to ne priča želudac, već baš onaj donji dio u predjelu jajnika....nadam se da je to normalno i da se ne trebam zabrinjavati...da li je itko imao nekakve takve simptome i o čemu se radi??!!Imam osjećaj da mi netko iglicom pikne stomak, da bih mogla eksplodirati...koma!I još jedno pitanje, da li je itko od vas pio onaj čaj od Macine trave??Ima li to uistinu takav dobar učinak na policistične jajnike i da li je stvarno tako djelotvoran kako sam čitala o tome??Zna li netko gdje ga se može kupiti??Sumnjam da ga ima u ovim našim ljekarnama?!

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam pila Macinu travu. Pila sam i vrkutu. Nisu mi baš pomogle. Imaš ju za kupit u većinom svim ljekarnama. kod nas u PŽ imaš u svakoj.

----------


## Strašna

> popij ga uvijek nakon jela, lakše padne na želudac. ja sam počela s pola tablete na dan, sad pijem 2x1.
> stolica će se kroz neko vrijeme izregulirati!


Ja po preporuci pijem dvije dnevno. I da, naravno nakon jela.....i uz puno tekućine.

----------


## neumorna

sretno čekalicama  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Cure nemojte piti te čajeve kad ste u postupcima.. Samo terapija koju je dr. propisao..

----------


## beilana

> Ma imam ja i proljev....i nemogu nis jest.....trudim se pit da jos ne dehidriram....
> A sta izbjegavas to jest uz siofor?


meni evo ni nakon 4 mjeseca uzimanja nije stao proljev ako pojedem išta da ima imalo šečera, znaći ako recimo pojedem kockicu čokolade, gotovo, točno od 15h pa do 17 h sam samo na wc-u  :Cool: 

ja danas trebala obavit punkciju, došla kod dr.A na stol, sve me boli, uzv jedva izdržala od bolova, meni taman popucali folikuli i ode nam prvi pokušaj u gu**cu

----------


## Strašna

> Cure nemojte piti te čajeve kad ste u postupcima.. Samo terapija koju je dr. propisao..


Naravno, ali mislim da Richy nije u postupku....

----------


## hrki

Bokić,curke.
Redovito vas pratim no zbog posla nisam baš nešto aktivna na forumu(osim kad krene postupak).Jučer sam trebala krenuti u novi IVF postupak no na pregledu kod dr.A razočaranje.Ciklus nepovoljan za početak postupka zbog predebelog endometrija.Od jučer pa do 10.04.yasmin tablete treći dan ciklusa narudžba za pregled sa uputnicom za IVF/ICSI.U svakom postupku moje me tijelo iznenadi sa nečim novim,baš sam tužna.Jel netko od vas imao sličan problem i zar ga yasmin tablete mogu riješiti ? Dr. je mislio da je krvarenje bilo jako oskudno,no na moje riječi da to nije točno malo se zamislio ali ostao je pri svojoj prvoj odluci.Složila sam se sa njim jer mu u potpunosti vjerujem.Ako ste se našle u sličnoj situaciji pomozite mi malo svojim savjetima,imam osjećaj da mi nekako ništa ne ide od ruke... :Crying or Very sad: 

      Pusa,zahvaljujem!

----------


## MALECKA

> Naravno, ali mislim da Richy nije u postupku....


Ti čajevi se ne bi smjeli miješati ni sa anti baby pilulama jer yasmin i sve te tabletice sadrže horomne, a kombinacija čajeva nije dobra sa tabletama. Ti čajevi su za slobodne pokušaje tj. domaću radinost  :Smile:  kad nismo u planu za postupak, a ni stroge dijete nisu preporučljive - promjena prehrane DA, ali izgladnivanje NE

----------


## Strašna

> Ti čajevi se ne bi smjeli miješati ni sa anti baby pilulama jer yasmin i sve te tabletice sadrže horomne, a kombinacija čajeva nije dobra sa tabletama. Ti čajevi su za slobodne pokušaje tj. domaću radinost  kad nismo u planu za postupak, a ni stroge dijete nisu preporučljive - promjena prehrane DA, ali izgladnivanje NE


I opet se slažem...to mi se sve podrazumjeva.

----------


## ruža82

Hrki, i ja sam jednom imala takvu situaciju, baš isto i dao mi je jasmin i sljedeći ciklus sam išla u postupak. događa se...

----------


## ivanamaricic

jel ima tko da pije duphaston tablete kako bi izazvale M, ja još u ponedjeljak popila zadnju i još nisam dobila. Nije mi jasno što se događa...

----------


## Kilkeny

Dugo me nije bilo ali ne mogu da se ne pohvalim, dakle prvi ivf-et, i beta u ponedjeljak da se srusis 5411. U srijedu 28.03. Idem na uzv. E da zaboravila sam reci da je nakon dva dana beta bila 13411, noge su mi se otsjekle od brige zbog cifre, ali dr. A. Kaze da je super i da su najvjerojatnije dvojceki. U samom postupku gore sam upoznala  jos cetiri  cure i od njih tri su takodjer trudne.

----------


## Kilkeny

Zaboravih reci sretno svim cekalicama bete.

----------


## Mury

> Dugo me nije bilo ali ne mogu da se ne pohvalim, dakle prvi ivf-et, i beta u ponedjeljak da se srusis 5411. U srijedu 28.03. Idem na uzv. E da zaboravila sam reci da je nakon dva dana beta bila 13411, noge su mi se otsjekle od brige zbog cifre, ali dr. A. Kaze da je super i da su najvjerojatnije dvojceki. U samom postupku gore sam upoznala  jos cetiri  cure i od njih tri su takodjer trudne.


Iskrne čestitke draga  :Very Happy: !!! Obožavam ovakve postove, i od vas 5, znači četiri trudne, vauuuu, bravo VV ekipa...evo mi se nada pomalo vraća  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

> Dugo me nije bilo ali ne mogu da se ne pohvalim, dakle prvi ivf-et, i beta u ponedjeljak da se srusis 5411. U srijedu 28.03. Idem na uzv. E da zaboravila sam reci da je nakon dva dana beta bila 13411, noge su mi se otsjekle od brige zbog cifre, ali dr. A. Kaze da je super i da su najvjerojatnije dvojceki. U samom postupku gore sam upoznala  jos cetiri  cure i od njih tri su takodjer trudne.


Wow, čestitam ti!!!!!!!!!! Koja beta!!! Dr.A. zbilja rastura! Sretno do kraja trudnoće  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiša

da i ja javim svoje bete, dakle 15. dnt 400, 18. dnt - 2000
zbilja ih je krenulo


svima puno puno puno sreće želim

----------


## lovekd

Čestitam i sretno!!!!!

Sretno i ostalim curkama!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## *DJ*

Bravo cure, čestitam i sretno!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Kilkeny

Hvala drage moje, nadam se ds ce se takvo dobro stanje i odrzati. Kada je jedna od tih cura javljala dr. Betu rekao je "isuse koliko vas ima trudnih ovaj mjesec".

----------


## hope31

> Dugo me nije bilo ali ne mogu da se ne pohvalim, dakle prvi ivf-et, i beta u ponedjeljak da se srusis 5411. U srijedu 28.03. Idem na uzv. E da zaboravila sam reci da je nakon dva dana beta bila 13411, noge su mi se otsjekle od brige zbog cifre, ali dr. A. Kaze da je super i da su najvjerojatnije dvojceki. U samom postupku gore sam upoznala  jos cetiri  cure i od njih tri su takodjer trudne.


Kilkeny čestitam bravbo, to je prekrasno :Very Happy: , također čestitam svim novim trudnicama i čekalicama bete..

----------


## Mury

> da i ja javim svoje bete, dakle 15. dnt 400, 18. dnt - 2000
> zbilja ih je krenulo
> 
> 
> svima puno puno puno sreće želim


ČESTITAM!!!  :Very Happy: ...cure,samo javljajte ovakve vijesti!!!!

----------


## Richy

Prvo iskrene čestitke svim odvim divnim trudnicama!!!!Lijepo je i poticajno čuti ovakve vijesti, čestitke od srca!Drugo, hvala svima za savjete što se tiče onog čaja od marulje...ja naime još nisam krenula u postupak, ali pijem yasmin i bromergone i nikako neću piti sada to da si sve ne pokvarim, držat ću se isključivo uputa i savjeta našeg divnog dr. Alebića!!
Hrky,draga...nešto sam slično imala i ja nedavno gore na VV!!Naime došla sam sa uputnicom za IVF/ICSI postupak i nekako bila spremna konačno krenuti u sve to, ali kada je dr. napravio vaginalni ultrazvuk...rekao mi je da još nisam spremna za postupak, jer kao imam neku malu cisticu i da endometrij još nije u najboljoj fazi za početak postupka, te mi je dao da trošim još jednu kutiju yasmina do 4.4. i onda da čekam mengu, treći dan idem gore ponovno sa uputnicom za postupak!!I mene je to na neki način izbediralo, jer sam se nekako psihički pripremila na to, a ovako kada uvijek bude neki razlog za odgodu...to me nekako lupi po glavi!!No, tješim se time da dr. A. točno zna što radi i kako sve to treba funkcionirati da bi krenuli u postupak kako treba! U tu ruku sam sretna,jer vidim da je jako pedantan i brižan i da ne želi na brzinu to odraditi, jer je i postotak uspješnosti takvog postupka gotovo jednaka nuli!!Tako da se drage moje moramo držati njih, slušati što govore i savjetuju i tome se moramo prilagoditi, htjele mi to ili ne!
Sretno svim čekalicama bete!!!Želim Vam da nastavite ovaj trudnički niz koji je krenuo....puse!

----------


## sanda1977

čestitam svim trudnicama...jedva čekam da i ja krenem na VV....možda se i meni posreći....
ma bit ću sretna da mi se oplode js uopće!!!

----------


## Mury

> čestitam svim trudnicama...jedva čekam da i ja krenem na VV....možda se i meni posreći....
> ma bit ću sretna da mi se oplode js uopće!!!


sanda1977, ja vjerujem da te na VV čeka tvoja bebica/e  :Smile: , definitivno su najstručnija i najljubaznija ekipa koju poznajem!!!

----------


## plavo oko

Pozdrav, evo nova sam ovdje.. iako vas pratim već neko vrijeme... prije sveg želim čestitati  sretnim trudnicama... Vaša iskustva su mi pomogla mnogo na početku moje MPO priče, i zbog tog sam vrlo zahvalna... veselila sam se s vama, plakala s vama... Inače sam pacijent dr. Alebića, koji je zaista jedna divna osoba..., zanima kakovo je stanje na vv, ima li gužve... da li dr. šalje starije pacijentice da pričekaju novi zakon (mislim na one koje imaju iza sebe više postupaka) ili postupci idu normalno.I        još meni bitno, a mislim i mnogima od vas, pitanje da li se zna kad će novi zakon? Unaprijed hvala

----------


## Strašna

> jel ima tko da pije duphaston tablete kako bi izazvale M, ja još u ponedjeljak popila zadnju i još nisam dobila. Nije mi jasno što se događa...


Ja ih pijem, i bez njih nemam......nakon njih kazu 7-10 dana treba doc...nema panike doci ce....to samo znači da endometrij nije spreman za ljuštrenje. Čim bude, doći će menga.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas bila gore. danas mi je 8DC. Moje doktorice nije bilo pa me dr Alebić pregledao. I kaže...dobro je...i da mi menopure i cetrotide. Danas sam dobila 2 menopura i cetrotide gore, i tako cu si dat sutra i preksutra, a u ponedjeljak opet svojoj doktorici.
Pitala sma ga jel ima folikula ili bilo šta da mi kaže....ali rekao je...Ima....bit će..... i eto!

----------


## weda

Sve samo divne vjesti!! Čestitam svim novim trudnicama i nadam se da i mene čekaju ovako divne vjesti! U ponedjeljak imam najvjerojatnije punkciju i nadam se ovaj put barem jednoj ali vrijednoj js

----------


## lovekd

> sanda1977, ja vjerujem da te na VV čeka tvoja bebica/e , definitivno su najstručnija i najljubaznija ekipa koju poznajem!!!


Mury, 100% se slažem sa tobom! Na VV definitivno najbolja ekipa!! Da ih nema, trebalo bi ih izmislit  :Laughing:

----------


## Mery13

Drage cure kakve prekrasne vijesti na vuk vrhovcu, sretno svim trudnicama, ja često svratim na vašu stranicu bila sam već na tri postupka na svetom dudu, jedan stimulirani a dva u prirodnom ciklusu, nikakvih sretnih vjesti. Danas dobila, čekam osmi dan da krenem na folikumetrije ponovno u prirodnom ciklusu nadam se najboljem. Kod prošlog transfera upoznala tri djevojke sve u stimuliranom ciklusu, sve imale transfer ali niti jedna nažalost nije trudna. Vidim da kod vas na VV nema problema s folikumetrijama, punkcijama, transferima kroz vikend ili neki praznik, kod nas na SD za vikend se ništa ne dešava, sve se tempira da bude u tjednu to nas još više deprimira, mislim ako u ovom postupku ne ostvarim tolko željenu trudnocu krenut ću na VV. 

sretno svim trudnicama i čekalicama bete!!!!

----------


## hrki

Hvala Richy na riječima utjehe,moram reči da me baš to bacilo u neku depru.No danas je novi dan idemo dalje nadam se da ćemo obje u četvrtom mjesecu imati više sreće i da će nam se ostvariti najveća želja.Pusa,čestitka svim novim trudnicama. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Eto, da se i ovdje javim pošto sam na VV, kod dr. A.! 15dpt beta 590, 17dpt beta 1584!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Svim čekalicama želim lijepe i velike bete....  :Very Happy: 

Svim tužnicama  :Love:  i hrabro naprijed...svima jednom svane! Držite se...  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

bas mi je drago procitati ove divne vijesti.....
cestitam svim trudnicama od srca  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

cure koje ste bila danas gore oko 11-12 vidjele ste mene i moju curku s kikicama :D

----------


## Richy

Curke, trebam jedan savjet...Naime malo sam analizirala upute koje sam dobila od dr.A. prošli puta, a bila sam kod njega 17.03. i rekao mi je da od toga dana počenm piti yasmin ( kao još jednu kutiju ! ) i da pijem do 4.4.Ono što meni nije jasno, to je da onda prema tome neću popiti cijelu kutiju, već će mi ostati dvije tablete?!Mislim si, on je sigurno računao pošto mi je 15.03. bio prvi dan ciklusa, da pijem do 4.4. i to bi bilo točno 21 dan...da li je moguće da te dvije tablete ne trebam piti ili se on zeznuo u računici?!Mislim, možda te dvije tablete i nisu tako važne, ali opet me zanima?!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

richy nisu ti vazne ze dvije tablete, koliko shvacam on ti tempira ciklus, tako da stvaro nije bitno. nakon nekoliko dana ce ti doci meng

----------


## Mury

Richy, dobro je dr. izračunao. i meni je ostala jedna tableta, valjda ima razlog zašto nekome daje cijelu kutiju, nekome ostane koja tableta. Sretno!

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam curke!!Što bih ja bez vas?! :Naklon:  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

čestitke svim novim trudnicama na Vuku  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

može pitanje....kako se gledaju antralne jajne stanice?!
da li se to gleda normalno sa uvz-om...ili je to neka posebna pretraga...
stvarno ne znam,ali sam skužila da se to gleda kod nas koji imaju nizak AMH-a....
hvala na odgovorima unaprijed

----------


## maza975

bok cure, do sada sam postupke radila u RI, danas sam na preporuku ginekologa zvala Merkur i rečeno mi je da se javim prvi dan ciklusa da me naruče. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas bila gore. Na jednom jajniku samo jedan folikul  :Sad:  koji je spreman....a na drugom jajniku 2-3 nespremna....danas još dobila po 2 Menopura i Cetrotide i sutra moram opet gore. Punkcija ce najvjerovatnije biti u četvrtak.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> može pitanje....kako se gledaju antralne jajne stanice?!
> da li se to gleda normalno sa uvz-om...ili je to neka posebna pretraga...
> stvarno ne znam,ali sam skužila da se to gleda kod nas koji imaju nizak AMH-a....
> hvala na odgovorima unaprijed


sanda to je obicni UZV

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda to je obicni UZV


to sam i mislila...hvala
malo me zbunilo... :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Strašna,samo hrabro!!Držim fige za uspjeh!!nemoj se obeshrabrivati bez veze...neka sve ide svojim tokom, sve će to biti ok!!Sretno od srca :Smile:

----------


## linalena

sada ću ja uletiti, ajd javite u kojim ste fazama sa postupcima za Listu na Odbrojavanju

ima još puno nickova u listi postupaka za ožujak a i mjesta u listi trudnica

----------


## geceta

I ja cu uletit!bilo bi lijepo cuti jos koji glas u Kampanji za hitnu izmjenu zakona, tice se svih a poglavito je vezano za promjene objavljene u jucerasnjem clanku J.lista

----------


## pirica

ima li tko mail od dr A (baš mi mail treba ne mob.)

----------


## _plavusha_

> bok cure, do sada sam postupke radila u RI, danas sam na preporuku ginekologa zvala Merkur i rečeno mi je da se javim prvi dan ciklusa da me naruče. Kakva su vaša iskustva?


pozz i dobro nam došla :Smile: 

1dc nazoveš (najbolje poslije 11) i naručit će te za 3-8 dc, ovisi kako koga..... prvi put nemoj se ni truditi dolaziti prije 11 sati :Smile:  naoružaj se strpljenjem, pripremi papirologiju i to je to :Smile: 
sretno! :Wink:

----------


## neumorna

da, fakat, za 1. dolazak kažu ti da dođeš u pola 8
i onda fino ti dođeš, ko zadnji kreten i čekaš 5 sati na red
a znaju sestre da nema šanse da prije 11 krene s onima koje još nisu u postupku...

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene, danas bila gore. U četvrtak je punkcija, večeras štoperica pa budemo vidjeli.

----------


## lovekd

Strašna, sretno!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala punoooo!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

strašna, jel bila doktorica danas gore? sretno ti bilo u cetvrtak!!! i da u subotu imas transfer

----------


## Strašna

Bila je doktorica da...nije bilo puno punkcija ni transfera. Oko pola 10 su završili s tim svim. I hvalaa!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Jel mi može netko reć kako se odredjuje koji dan bude ET? Skuzila sam da nekad bude 2 dan, nekad 3, a nekad bome i peti. Logično je da kad se vraća 5 dan da su veće šanse, ili?

----------


## *DJ*

Strašna, sretno sutra!!!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

i jesu i nisu. Isto kao i u tebi i vani se stanice mogu prestati dijeliti, jos je navodno i vise vjerojatno koliko sam ja skuzila po rodinoj brosuri i drugim txtovima, jer su izlozenije.

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, sretno sutra!!!


Hvala!!!  :Smile:

----------


## maza975

Hvala Vam cure, zvat ću kako ste mi rekle. Recite mi još što on nalaza uobičajeno dr traži. Imam briseve od 11/2011 ali su mi hormoni stari.

----------


## geceta

samo da prenesem sto mi je danas receno: na VV vise ne cekaju zakon jer je i njima sve jasnije da tko zna kad ce ista od toga a i ne mogu odgadati sve postupke jer se vec i sada pokazuje da bi u lipnju ( kad se kakti mozda mozda ocekuje neki pomak ) bila prevelika navala i morali bi odbijati parove. Zbog istog sam razloga od sutra na yasminu.

----------


## Strašna

Da... i ja sam trebala imat samo Klomifenski ciklus, međutim, očito kad su odustali od čekanja su mi uveli i Menopure.
Nego.......pomagajte.
Mene hvata panika zbog sutrašnje punkcije. Jel ima ko kakav savjet, osim opusti se i sl. zadnji put mi je to stvarno bilo jaaaako bolno i one njihove injeckije mi baš ništa nisu pomogle? Smijem li na svoju ruku popit kakvu tabletu, jer stvarno nemam pojma kako cu izdrzat.

----------


## geceta

e to ti ne znam, i ja se isto pitam jer mene punkcija boli za poludit s obzirom na broj stanica i jajnike koji se igraju skrivaca. ma ja sam danas luda!!! opce to nismo sad planirali i pomirila sam se s time da ne idemo jos. za koliko dana daju yasmin? i s kojom uputnicom bih se opce sutra trebala pojaviti? sumnjam da mi opce soc.doktorica radi da to stignem podici

----------


## Strašna

Pa i meni zadnji put nije mogla dokučit folikul pa mi je sestra "nalegla" na trbuh...joooj uzas....
Yasmin kako kome...pila sam ga više puta al svaki put drukcije... Budući da ti je to priprema za postupka mislim da ti treba uputnica za pregled..nisam sigurna ali ja bi tako. ali mislim da i ako ne doneses, mozes ih nazvat pa im objasnit..znam da su neke cure naknadno faksirale uputnice.

----------


## geceta

necu stici, tko zna dal su mi uopce vec prenijeli karton i unijeli me kod nove soc.ginicke. budem im nekako naknadno. ma luda sam skroz!!! nisam ocekivala da cu ici sada, uopce, s poslom mi isto nikako ne pase

----------


## Strašna

Vjerujem, ali sjeti se da je ovo sad baš možda TO! Zao skupi snage, živaca i prepusti se...  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

bas! moram i ja vise nauciti da ovdje stvarno nista ne mozes planirati. necemo se vidjeti sutra  :Sad:  ja dolazim kasnije. mislit cu na tebe ujutro, sretno!!!

----------


## ivanamaricic

Dakle i ja koja sam na čekanju zbof zakona bi mogla onda zvati sutra doktora da vidimo što dalje, možda mi odmah da da pijem jasmin, sutra bi mi mogao biti zadnje dan M a možda i danas

----------


## geceta

ne znam, meni je sutra 3dc, rekla mi dr da je kasno ako dodem u petak. zovi svakako pa da vidimo sto ce ti reci.

----------


## ivanamaricic

ma da sutra ću da zovem, pa napišem vam što su mi rekli

----------


## Strašna

> bas! moram i ja vise nauciti da ovdje stvarno nista ne mozes planirati. necemo se vidjeti sutra  ja dolazim kasnije. mislit cu na tebe ujutro, sretno!!!


Hvala ti!...
Mi gore moramo bit oko pola 8...
Ali ko zna kad cu i ja doc na red. Iako jucer kad sam muža naručivala, skužila sam da imamo mi i još jedan par...možda ne bude gužva. A možda se samo varam  :Smile:

----------


## kaate

trebati uputnica za kontrolni pregled, a ako je ne uspiješ dobiti za sutra možeš je i naknadno donijeti

----------


## cvijetić

Imam pitanje pa ako mi netko može pomoć. Zanima me radi li se na VV čisti prirodnjak bez ikakvih ljekova i injekcija. Znači samo pračenje folikula iz prirodnog ciklusa. Tako da nebi bilo da na kraju od tzv prirodnjaka ispadne polustimulacija.

Hvala.

----------


## piki

O, vidim da nas je sutra puno gore! I ja idem na vađenje krvi i pregled. No nisu mi (najvjerojatnije) gotovi nalazi od dragog. Ima li uopće smisla onda pregled? To sam obavila prvi puta na 8 dc, sutra mi je 5 i opet ne znam što će mi reći ako nema nalaza. Inače, kak to izgleda pregled ako je još menga? Bojim se da sve tam ne zmažem?!? Nikad nisam bila na pregledu dok sam još krvarila, sory kaj pitam.

----------


## _plavusha_

> Hvala Vam cure, zvat ću kako ste mi rekle. Recite mi još što on nalaza uobičajeno dr traži. Imam briseve od 11/2011 ali su mi hormoni stari.


hormone će ti ionako on napraviti.... staru povijest bolesti(ako ju imaš...dakle detaljno postupke) i brisevi... i to je to  :Wink:

----------


## _plavusha_

> O, vidim da nas je sutra puno gore! I ja idem na vađenje krvi i pregled. No nisu mi (najvjerojatnije) gotovi nalazi od dragog. Ima li uopće smisla onda pregled? To sam obavila prvi puta na 8 dc, sutra mi je 5 i opet ne znam što će mi reći ako nema nalaza. Inače, kak to izgleda pregled ako je još menga? Bojim se da sve tam ne zmažem?!? Nikad nisam bila na pregledu dok sam još krvarila, sory kaj pitam.


nalazi puno prije dođu kod njih u bazu nego tebi doma... što se tiče pregleda, samo opušteno...nije to njima ništa čudno :Smile: obični UZV  :Smile:  (tak sam si ja brijala u glavi prvi put kad sam išla 3dc)

----------


## _plavusha_

> Hvala ti!...
> Mi gore moramo bit oko pola 8...
> Ali ko zna kad cu i ja doc na red. Iako jucer kad sam muža naručivala, skužila sam da imamo mi i još jedan par...možda ne bude gužva. A možda se samo varam


i svi oni koji su u tijeku postupka  :Smile: ) danas nije bila strašna gužva, ako te to šta tješi :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> da, fakat, za 1. dolazak kažu ti da dođeš u pola 8
> i onda fino ti dođeš, ko zadnji kreten i čekaš 5 sati na red
> a znaju sestre da nema šanse da prije 11 krene s onima koje još nisu u postupku...


nemoj dolaziti prije 11 ako ti je prvi put......

----------


## geceta

Cula sam da za pregled moze uputnica od dr opce prakse,jel to istina?rekli mi donijeti uputnicu do pon a to sad ne stignem vise:/dobit svoju gin,otic do nje i ptic gore

----------


## ivanamaricic

Evo i ja bez obzira na zakon sam dogovorila s doktorom da slijedeći ciklus dođem 3 dan pa ćemo u postupak.Jeeeeeeeeee, vjerujem da će to biti TOOOOOOO :Smile: )))))))

----------


## geceta

Ja sam dog da ne idem sada ali sam od dns na yasminu i tempiram si nekad za drugi ciklus kad ce mi pasat pa onda klomifeni-jel mi se to racuna u broj postupaka?btw,uputnicu rjesih

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, danas bila na punkciji...Imala sam 2 folikula i 2 jajne stanice. zadovoljna sam. Na svoju ruku sam prije popila voltaren i normabel. Tlak koji mi je inace nizak, bio je sasvim ok, i puno me je manje boljelo nego zadnji put. Naravno 2 injekcije sam i od njih dobila. I u roku sat vremena nakon, maznila sam jedan kebab.....i ništa mi nije bilo. Tako da znate. Iako se naravno bolje pridrzavat pravila. heh. Ali osjecala sam se dobro i to je bilo to. Ma to jednostavno ovaj put mora bit TO!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Zaboravih reći transfer u subotu...a sutra cu nazvat da vidim jesu li se uopće oplodile.

----------


## miška

Pozdrav svima.Zamolila bih vas da mi ukratkim crtama objasnite kakva je kod vas procedura kaj se tiče samog postupka.Naime ja sam već dosta dugo na Sv duhu i razmišljam o prelasku kod vas jer se situacija promijenila i to više nije što je ta bolnica nekad bila(da sad ne gnjavim glede toga). Mislim konkretno kad su tamo folikulometrije,da li rade vikendom ?Koliko se dugo čeka na sam dogovor kod doktora? Ja sam svojih 6 postupaka preko hzzo-a iskoristila pa moram plaćati sama a najviše me muči što je ipak teško skupit te novce za lijekove   i sad to mijenjanje doktora neznam da li je dobra ideja.Ako se kome da odgovoriti,bila bih jako zahvalna

----------


## hope31

> Pozdrav svima.Zamolila bih vas da mi ukratkim crtama objasnite kakva je kod vas procedura kaj se tiče samog postupka.Naime ja sam već dosta dugo na Sv duhu i razmišljam o prelasku kod vas jer se situacija promijenila i to više nije što je ta bolnica nekad bila(da sad ne gnjavim glede toga). Mislim konkretno kad su tamo folikulometrije,da li rade vikendom ?Koliko se dugo čeka na sam dogovor kod doktora? Ja sam svojih 6 postupaka preko hzzo-a iskoristila pa moram plaćati sama a najviše me muči što je ipak teško skupit te novce za lijekove   i sad to mijenjanje doktora neznam da li je dobra ideja.Ako se kome da odgovoriti,bila bih jako zahvalna


Miska dobrodosla :Smile: ...gle ako imas sve papire a imas sigurno jer si sve radila na S.Duhu ne cekas dugo kod doktora..bitno je da imas friske briseve i papu,a hormone ce ti vjerojatno tu vadit jer vole imati svoje..rade svaku subotu,folikulometrija je prva naravno 3 dc kad krenes u postupak...e sad miras sama idluciti hoces li mjenjati bolnicu..mozda bude vise srece ovdje iskreno ti zelim,vidim da imas dosta postupaka iza sebe..uglavnom ako se odlucis nazoves 1 dc i sestre te naruce za pregled..nadam se da sam pomiglabar malo

----------


## hope31

i da folikulometrije se rade dosta rano,vec od 7:30 pocinju pretpostavljam da te to zanimalo

----------


## Richy

Strašna,svaka ti čast!!Čestitam ti na preživljavanju!!!Vjerujem da je transfer već puno lakša stvar,ha??Ajde držim ti fige da ovaj puta budeš na spisku trudnica!!!!hug :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Da, da...transfer je punooo lakši. Hvala tiii!  :Smile:

----------


## weda

> Da, da...transfer je punooo lakši. Hvala tiii!


Transfer nije bolan ali sad kad ide na pun mjehur je prilično neugodan, tako da moje iskustvo i nije tako pozitivno! Čak bih ga mogla i usporediti s punkcijom

----------


## Strašna

Da....neugodan je....ali punkcija me ipak daleko više boljela....

----------


## marincezg

> Da....neugodan je....ali punkcija me ipak daleko više boljela....


puno srece ti zelim  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Strašna ~~~~~ za tulum u labu i transfer u subotu!
~~~~~~ svim curama koje su imale transfer jučer i onima koje ga još čekaju! Bilo je prilično živahno jučer u jutro. Pretpostavljam da je tako svako jutro.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Marincezg i Piki!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Zvala ja.....oplodile se objeee! Sutra odoh na transfer...... Bas sam si sretna....
Možda je i moj zeko krenuo do mene : ))))))))

----------


## Richy

Ajde neka bude uspješno!!!Super!!

----------


## ivanamaricic

strašna, sretno!!!! :Smile:

----------


## geceta

vratile se rode  :Smile:  strasna, bravo! sad ~~~~~~~~~~ da se prime  :Smile:  
transfer je meni mila majka prema punkciji, ko pregled, jedino sto jedva izdrzim tih pola sata nakon njega a da ne odem do weselog centra :D

----------


## Strašna

Tako i meni....je napetost zbog mjehura, al bol naspram punkcije mi je 0. Jedva čekam sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

ponavljam svoje pitanje, znam da je bilo o tome rijeci ali zelim biti sigurna: racunaju li se i klomifeni pod postupak ili samo gonali i menopuri? hvala

----------


## ivanamaricic

i meni je prvi postupak bio samo s klomifenima pa su mi rekli da on nespada u onih 6 postupaka. Sad ako griješim nek me netko ispravi

----------


## ivanamaricic

mene zanima, dali mi može tko reći i podsjetiti me kako to ide. Doktor mi je rekao da slijedeći ciklus ga zovem 1dc da me narući 3dc. E sad mene zanima dal ću ja odmah ići s terapijom ili ću morati jedan ciklus piti yasmin?????

----------


## kitty

> ponavljam svoje pitanje, znam da je bilo o tome rijeci ali zelim biti sigurna: racunaju li se i klomifeni pod postupak ili samo gonali i menopuri? hvala


klomifenski postupci se po sadašnjem zakonu ne računaju u jedan od 6 postupaka, računaju se samo oni sa Gonalom ili Menopurom. jedino nije baš jasno što će biti kad novi zakon stupi na snagu, hoće li nam se dosadašnji postupci brojati ili ne.

----------


## Mery13

Strašna sretnooo, želim ti veliku betu!!!!!

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna sretnooo, želim ti veliku betu!!!!!


Hvala mery13 : )))

----------


## sanda1977

ah,bila bi presretna kada bi mi se oplodile js...

----------


## sanda1977

strašna želim ti sreću i da se mrvice prime i veliku beturinu!

----------


## geceta

Hvala,Kitty :Smile: 
Ivanamaricic,meni je receno da sad to cesto daju jer se pokazalo jako dobrim kao priprema

----------


## geceta

Jel zna netko mogu li uputnicu mozda faksirati ili nesto?da ne idem sutra samo po to u Zgb

----------


## hope31

evo da se i ja malo javim..danas mi je 9 dpt i test je negativan :Sad: trbuh me jako boli kao da cu dobiti svaki tren...
strasna~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Dodem gore dns donijet uputnicu i nema nikog!! Ha?????

----------


## weda

Hoćeš reći da danas ne rade?? Pa cure su pisale da danas imaju transfer

----------


## pirica

> Dodem gore dns donijet uputnicu i nema nikog!! Ha?????


nema nikoga kao nema pacijenata ili nema osoblja???
*hope* još je rano za test  :Love:

----------


## geceta

Nije bilo ni osoblja ni pacijenata ni nikog do negdje 8.45!znam da su pisale,zato smo i bili sokirani.dr je na kongresu,doktorica je imala obaveze i sve zivo su pomaknuli na 10

----------


## miška

Hope31 hvala ti na odgovoru

----------


## MAJA14

Nakon dugo vremena upadam u temu...prvo svima koje čekaju betu želim svu sreću...imam pitanje:bila sam godinama u VV kod dr.Lučingera kad je otišao i ja sam otišla za njim i prošla još oplodnji,i biokem.trudnoću i još puno toga,usput me zadesila operacija kralježnice pa me usporila ali da ne duljim planiram ići do kraj dok ne dobijem bebu ali ne znam koliko ću još moći plaćati pa me zanima vaše mišljenje o sadašnjim doktorima na VV i znate li koliko bi morala čekati da opet dođem na red za postupak...možda je malo glupo to šetanje ali ja želim bebu u sve ću napraviti da je dobijem...najljepša hvala na odgovoru

----------


## marincezg

> Strašna sretnooo, želim ti veliku betu!!!!!


X

----------


## RuzicaSB

Maja14, budući si već bila u postupcima i imaš pretpostavljam sve nalaze, vjerujem da bi brzo došla na red.Ekipa na VV je odlična, sad već dobro uhodana tako da nećeš pogriješiti ako nastaviš tamo.Sretno draga i zovi što prije za dogovor.

----------


## Mury

> evo da se i ja malo javim..danas mi je 9 dpt i test je negativantrbuh me jako boli kao da cu dobiti svaki tren...
> strasna~~~~~~~~


Hope31, definitivno je rano za test. Ja jučer napravila (11DNT), i druga crtica kao sjena, jako bljeda, jutros ponovim (12DNT), i opet ista sjena, ja sam se nadala da će jutros potamniti, kad ono isti intenzitet druge crtice. Radi se o običnom clear blue testu, jučer me tako obradovao, a danas zabrinuo, zašto crtica ne tamni  :Sad: . Ali nadam se ipak pozitivnoj beti 04.04.  :Smile: . Draga sretno!!!

----------


## ivanamaricic

dali ima od koje da muž pije vitamin E od natural wealth pa da mu je pomogao u poboljšanju spermiograma

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje evo mene, cujem da ste spomenule.....da....gore je jutros bio kongres....Sve je bilo pomaknuto na 10. Punkcija nije bilo, tako da se odmah krenulo s transferima, a nakon njih uslijedili su pregledi. Doktora nije bilo, tako da je danas sve odradila doktorica.

Ja sam obavila svoj transfer 2 četverostanična embrija. 16.4. je beta. Sve je prošlo ok, i ono što me najviše obradovalo, napokon sam uspjela napunit mjehur da dobijem slikicu, za razliku od prošlog puta  :Smile: )))

----------


## hope31

> Hope31, definitivno je rano za test. Ja jučer napravila (11DNT), i druga crtica kao sjena, jako bljeda, jutros ponovim (12DNT), i opet ista sjena, ja sam se nadala da će jutros potamniti, kad ono isti intenzitet druge crtice. Radi se o običnom clear blue testu, jučer me tako obradovao, a danas zabrinuo, zašto crtica ne tamni . Ali nadam se ipak pozitivnoj beti 04.04. . Draga sretno!!!


Hvala ti draga,sad se ipak jos nadam...od srca ti zelim veliku betu ja je badim dva dana poslije tebe...iskreno se nadam da cemo postati trudnice :Smile:

----------


## geceta

7dc,4.dan yasmina a jajnici me rezu za poludit,ne mogu ni sjest ni hodat.jel kome tako bilo?ne kuzim.ne mogu to povezati.prerano je za ovulaciju

----------


## pirica

> 7dc,4.dan yasmina a jajnici me rezu za poludit,ne mogu ni sjest ni hodat.jel kome tako bilo?ne kuzim.ne mogu to povezati.prerano je za ovulaciju


evo ima ja, nema ti draga moja ovulacije pod yasminom

----------


## geceta

Ah ja glupaca!opce ne razmisljam:D nikad koristila kontracepciju nit sam ju ikad zeljela koristit a sad evo hocu zatrudnit pa je moram koristit - ironije li! Hvala ti,draga,kaj si me prosvjetlila. Ja to totalno smetnuh s uma.znaci,ovo je normalno?

----------


## geceta

da li ima netko broj na koji se direkt moze dobiti za narucivanje kod androloga jer zovem na onaj - 800 pa me samo pustaju da cekam i nikad mi se nitko ne javi

----------


## *DJ*

> da li ima netko broj na koji se direkt moze dobiti za narucivanje kod androloga jer zovem na onaj - 800 pa me samo pustaju da cekam i nikad mi se nitko ne javi


Mislim da je 2353 904.

----------


## geceta

> Mislim da je 2353 904.


hvala ti puno!!  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Eto da se javim i ovdje...kad asam kod dr.A.! Danas bili na prvom uzv ( 5+6 )! Kuca jedno malo  :Heart:  i veliki smo 4.1mm!!  :Very Happy: 

Sretno svima koji su u postupku, ili čekaju....  :Smile:

----------


## LeeLaa

..Curke, zna li netko kako se radi ovih praznika? Menga me baš zeza....čekam 1 dan ciklusa da krenem u postupak (konačno) a sve me strah da će se pogoditi u subotu, nedjelju ili ponedjeljak....

----------


## piki

> Eto da se javim i ovdje...kad asam kod dr.A.! Danas bili na prvom uzv ( 5+6 )! Kuca jedno malo  i veliki smo 4.1mm!! 
> 
> Sretno svima koji su u postupku, ili čekaju....


Čestitke!!!!! Želim ti školsku trudnoću  :Klap:  Bravo za VV tim!

----------


## lovekd

> Čestitke!!!!! Želim ti školsku trudnoću  Bravo za VV tim!


Hvala piki!  :Very Happy:  Da,da, bravo za VV tim, stvarno su mi svi odlični! Sretno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Richy

Iskrene čestitke od mene svim trudnicama, a onima koji čekaju svoje bete isto tako želim sigurnu i uspješnu trudnoću!!!! Ja molim jednu informaciju ako itko zna...pošto sutra pijem zadnju yasmin tabletu zanima me nakon koliko dana ste vi inače dobile mengu???!!ma nekako me sve strah da mi se ne bi menga baš zalomila sada oko Uskrsa, pa se pitam kako oni gore rade u te blagdanske dane????Da li možda itko zna??da li su možda na nekim godišnjim odmorima ili????Ma joj, barem da me malo iza to uhvati, jer ipak pošto nisam iz Zagreba ne bih baš voljela da moram putovati bez veze...

----------


## Strašna

> Iskrene čestitke od mene svim trudnicama, a onima koji čekaju svoje bete isto tako želim sigurnu i uspješnu trudnoću!!!! Ja molim jednu informaciju ako itko zna...pošto sutra pijem zadnju yasmin tabletu zanima me nakon koliko dana ste vi inače dobile mengu???!!ma nekako me sve strah da mi se ne bi menga baš zalomila sada oko Uskrsa, pa se pitam kako oni gore rade u te blagdanske dane????Da li možda itko zna??da li su možda na nekim godišnjim odmorima ili????Ma joj, barem da me malo iza to uhvati, jer ipak pošto nisam iz Zagreba ne bih baš voljela da moram putovati bez veze...


Ja sam jednom dobila 3 dan a zadnji put 9 dan. Ali u svakom slučaju uvijek možeš sestre gore nazvat i pitat kako rade. Svakako se i trebaš najaviti, mislim.

----------


## jo1974

richy sutra ja idem gore pa ču pitati kako rade,nebrini javim navečer kad stignem

----------


## lovekd

Hey Richy.... ja sam dobila 4 dan kad sam ih pila ( i prvi i drugi put )! Al mislim da ti to ovisi od žene do žene, nekima dođe i kasnije! U svakome slučaju, sretno u postupku i neka bude uspješan  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Zaboravila napisati, nekima dođe i ranije! Eto, nek cure koje će biti ovih dana gore pitaju! Sretno još jednom!!  :Smile:

----------


## _plavusha_

> Iskrene čestitke od mene svim trudnicama, a onima koji čekaju svoje bete isto tako želim sigurnu i uspješnu trudnoću!!!! Ja molim jednu informaciju ako itko zna...pošto sutra pijem zadnju yasmin tabletu zanima me nakon koliko dana ste vi inače dobile mengu???!!ma nekako me sve strah da mi se ne bi menga baš zalomila sada oko Uskrsa, pa se pitam kako oni gore rade u te blagdanske dane????Da li možda itko zna??da li su možda na nekim godišnjim odmorima ili????Ma joj, barem da me malo iza to uhvati, jer ipak pošto nisam iz Zagreba ne bih baš voljela da moram putovati bez veze...


 mislim da samo nedjelju ne rade....

----------


## Reni76

Zadnjih par godina su radili uobičajeno, tj. i subotom i ponedjeljkom

----------


## jo1974

provjerena informacija rade normalno samo što u ponedeljak idu samo oni koji imaju več dogovoreno ili im se baš tad potrefi treči dan,kod mene opet odgođeno cista je jako tvrdoglava nikako da pukne pozz

----------


## musica

sutra idem gore na VV po yasmin, u onoj svoj brzini nisam pitala doktoricu radi čega se to pije, jer nikada nisam koristila kontracepciju

----------


## pirica

> sutra idem gore na VV po yasmin, u onoj svoj brzini nisam pitala doktoricu radi čega se to pije, jer nikada nisam koristila kontracepciju


pije se da se smire jajnici i da se ne prenose hormoni iz prethodnog ciklusa

----------


## musica

koliko se to pije, i nakon toga šta ide

----------


## Richy

Curke,hvala vam od srca na provjerenim informacijama  :Smile:  Ja sam upravo večeras popila svoj zadnji yasmin, sada sam ostala još samo na pola tabletice bromergona kojeg pijem skroz radi prolaktina....neka mi je revolucija u predjelu jajnika, skroz nešto krčka i krčka...ne znam što bih rekla?!Nadam se da to nije neki loš znak?!Iskreno ne bih voljela da me baš ove dane zadesi menga, ali to opet ne ovisi o meni....No bilo  kako bilo, s druge strane nekako jedva čekam da odem tamo pa da vidim kakva će biti situacija ovaj puta??!!Tko zna da li je cistica još uvijek prisutna i taj endometrij da li će biti u fazi da mogu konačno u postupak, stvarno me zanima...Ubija i ovo čekanje više od svega...Svaki mjesec se iznova pripremam psihički i fizički, i onda kada se nadam da će to biti to, onda uvijek zbog nečega ne ide...pa opet čekaj i prolazi sve to ispočetka..E,baš nama ženama nije ni malo lako u životu?!
Musica...što se tiče yasmina, ja sam ga prvi puta pila dvije kutije ( a u jednoj imaš 21 tabletu ! ), pa sam čekala mengu iza toga i onda treći dan menge ideš gore na pregled!A ovaj prošli mjesec kako nisam bila spremna za postupak, dr. mi je dao još jednu kutiju yasmina, koju sam eto upravo danas popila i sada opet čekam mengu, treći dan opet gore ( onda ti napravi vaginalni ultrazvuk ) i na osnovu toga vidi da li je sve u redu da se krene sa postupkom!!nadam se da si shvatila??!Drži se... :Bye:

----------


## geceta

Musica,ja sam isto sad prvi put na kontracepciji,na yasminu tj dana vec

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam jednom pila yasmin skoro dvije kutije zaredom..bez stanke...tako da *musica* to je relativno i to ce ti tvoj doktor najbolje reci koliko da piješ kad vidi kakva je situacija.

----------


## geceta

Ja ne kuzim jednu stvar- ako popijem jednu kutiju,pauziram i cekam M ili mogu odmah na drugu pa si malo stempirat/odgodit M??radim do 15.5.pa si bas nemrem priustit bolovanje pred kraj posla;(

----------


## Strašna

ja sam morala pit dvije bez pauzee.....

----------


## geceta

Meni je doktorica dala jednu ali da mogu prijeci na drugu ako necu bit spremna no nije mi jasno onda dal prekidam i koliko da ih onda pijem,kak da su racunam M i tome slicno.opet je rekla da 2cijele mi nikako ne bi dala hmm

----------


## musica

> Musica,ja sam isto sad prvi put na kontracepciji,na yasminu tj dana vec


Evo baš sam danas počela piti yasmin, a doktorica mi je rekla da kada budem na kraju sa tabletama da je nazovem jer ne zna šta će biti sa tim zakonom, pa će vidjeti oću li morati koristiti u drugu kutijicu,

----------


## geceta

:Smile:  super onda! I ja ju zovem onda kad zavrsim s prvom kutijom-steta sto sam ispred tebe pa necemo skupa na punkciju

----------


## musica

> super onda! I ja ju zovem onda kad zavrsim s prvom kutijom-steta sto sam ispred tebe pa necemo skupa na punkciju


Nema veze, glavno da sve ide svojim tokom, i da sve bude ok,

----------


## hope31

Drage moje suborke samo da javim moju danasnju mizernu betu 1... :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

hope......................kiss

----------


## Richy

Hope 31...glavu gore!!nema predaje i budi i dalje ustrajna u svome cilju!!
Geceta...meni je doktor A. dao prvi puta da pijem dvije kutije yasmina, s tim da mi je rekao da moram napraviti pauzu između tih kutija od tjedan dana, pa onda opet nastaviti piti...tako je to kod mene bilo prvi puta...a sada drugi put sam dobila samo jednu kutiju...Ipak najbolje je kod bilo kakvih nejasnoća nazvati gore sestre, dr...i pitati točno što te zanima i oni će ti dati sigurno najbolju informaciju!

----------


## geceta

Hope  :Love:  drzi se
Richy, znam da svakome daju drugacije, meni je rekla kako god zelim jer si sama moram ovaj put nastimati kak mi pase,zbog posla i stresa.svejedno cu je nazvati 20.dan pa vidjeti idem li odmah dalje ili kako

----------


## eva133

*hope* žao mi je.

----------


## musica

*Hope* žao mi je...drži se

----------


## musica

> Hope  drzi se
> Richy, znam da svakome daju drugacije, meni je rekla kako god zelim jer si sama moram ovaj put nastimati kak mi pase,zbog posla i stresa.svejedno cu je nazvati 20.dan pa vidjeti idem li odmah dalje ili kako


Kada popijem yasmin ako sve bude ok,i kada dobijem M moram gore zvati i da me naruči treći dan i moram gore, znači da će doktorica obaviti pregled usprkos mengi, ako sam ja to dobro skužila.
Inače sam skužila kada dođem unutra kod dokorice sve pet ja nju slušam i pričamo, a kada izađem van i kada mi se sve slegne totalno nekada zblokiram...

----------


## geceta

Da,pregled ide pod M i to mi je iza punkcije najgora stvar :Sad:

----------


## pirica

> Da,pregled ide pod M i to mi je iza punkcije najgora stvar


zašto??

----------


## geceta

Moje su M dosta obilne i bolne i sva sam osjetljiva tada i jednostavno mi smeta.pogotovo kod dr A,on mi je tad toliko grub da pol dana osjetim pregled

----------


## Richy

Meni je prvi puta dok sam tek čula o tome da se treći dan pod M obavlja vaginalni ultrazvučni pregled bilo koma i pomisliti na to, ali nije to baš tako strašno, a bome mi više nije ni neugodno...to je njima jedna najobičnija i najnormalnija stvar koju oni obave u trenu!Eeee, ne bih pbaš rekla ni da je uopće usporedivo sa tom punkcijom....ja još čekam mengu, još je nema.E,kad bi barem došla recimo u utorak, to bi mi najbolje odgovaralo, da se mene pita!!ha,ha...Odoh ja curke peći kolače a vama svima od sveg srčeka moga želim  :Bye:  SRETAN,PLODONOSAN I VESEO USKRS!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## LeeLaa

..Očajna sam...dobila sam jutros..Zovem da vidim kad se trebam naručiti jer ovaj mjesec bi trebala u postupak i ništa sat vremena zauzeto...zovem centralu, svi su otišli doma....ne rade do utorka kažu na centrali..Ma jel to moguće??? Cure su napisale da ne rade samo u nedjelju...Šta da napravim sada, otkazala sam put doma jer mi menga nikako nije dolazila...sad odjednom se sve poklopilo...Da ja idem sutra gore ili šta???? Molim bilo koga tko zna šta napraviti da mi pomogne....Ovo je fakat koma...

----------


## eva133

Kad je Richy pregled pod mengom postao normalan, onda znajte da to stvarno nije ništa :Wink: 
Richy  :Kiss:

----------


## marincezg

> *hope* žao mi je.


X

----------


## Richy

Eva133...baš si me slatko nasmijala!!ha,ha...znaš ti mene?!Mislim, taj dio sam apsolvirala i nema beeda više što se toga tiče....ali ovo što slijedi iza toga...hmmm- bolje neću ništa reći, sve ti je jasno!!Čuj...učim od najboljih!!Šaljem ti veliku pusu! :Bye:

----------


## geceta

LeeLaa,hoces privatni br od doca??ja bih na tvom mjestu isla sutra gore i mislim da rade.
Richy,prosla ja punkciju i brdo pregleda pod M,nisam ih usporedivala,sam kazem da mi je taj pregled na 2.mjestu po boli i neudobnosti/neugodnosti.

----------


## weda

> ..Očajna sam...dobila sam jutros..Zovem da vidim kad se trebam naručiti jer ovaj mjesec bi trebala u postupak i ništa sat vremena zauzeto...zovem centralu, svi su otišli doma....ne rade do utorka kažu na centrali..Ma jel to moguće??? Cure su napisale da ne rade samo u nedjelju...Šta da napravim sada, otkazala sam put doma jer mi menga nikako nije dolazila...sad odjednom se sve poklopilo...Da ja idem sutra gore ili šta???? Molim bilo koga tko zna šta napraviti da mi pomogne....Ovo je fakat koma...


Leelaa, odi sutra gore, cure kažu da rade, to ti je jedino rješenje ako ne želiš čekati idući ciklus

----------


## đerekica

Eh sad, čitam vas, može biti i da sam luda, gledam da neke od vas pišu da se radi u ponedjeljak, neke ne. 
Ali, ja bi trebala u ponedjeljak ići vadit betu...danas sam se čula sa dr A i rekao mi je u ponedjeljak da dođem...ajme ili u utorak? hm..da ja nisam krivo čula..ajme...
Molim vas ,da mi netko sa pouzdanom informacijom kaže da li rade u ponedjeljak? :Shock:  :Nope:

----------


## geceta

Nazovi ih sutra i provjeri jer sutra ziher rade ali u pon,to i nije toliko sigurno,pogotovo za vadenje krvi.a dr A se jednom toliko spetljao kod mene s datumima da je i sestre smotao i da smo to sve rjesili tek nakon nekoliko tel poziva.

----------


## đerekica

E hvala ti puno geceta, pa i meni se činilo danas, da se on smotao, al znam da sam čula u ponedjeljak, ehh i ja sam smotana pogotovo sad kad svako malo vadim betu i zovem ga, al da riješim nedoumicu, sutra zovem.
Geceta thx. :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Ma nemas frke,samo stvarno mislim da je bolje da ih stra zvrcnes i provjeris.~~~ da opet bude dupla :Smile: !

----------


## Rominka

Drage moje, dolazim sa ceskog pdf nakon neuspjesnog ivf-a. Inace, dok smo bili u rukama nasih dr bili smo na VV, kako je Čolak otišao a Alebić nas nije do tada preuzeo sada bih zbog HZZO  trebala bas Alebica da mi ispuni papire. Htjela sam vas pitati kako to s njim ide? Hoce li mi prvi dolazak k njemu biti samo prica ili ce poceti s obradom odmah? Jer uistinu ne bih zeljela vise gubiti vrijeme ( kad ga ionako gubimo) .

----------


## pirica

> Drage moje, dolazim sa ceskog pdf nakon neuspjesnog ivf-a. Inace, dok smo bili u rukama nasih dr bili smo na VV, kako je Čolak otišao a Alebić nas nije do tada preuzeo sada bih zbog HZZO  trebala bas Alebica da mi ispuni papire. Htjela sam vas pitati kako to s njim ide? Hoce li mi prvi dolazak k njemu biti samo prica ili ce poceti s obradom odmah? Jer uistinu ne bih zeljela vise gubiti vrijeme ( kad ga ionako gubimo) .


mislim da neces gubit vrijeme

----------


## geceta

Cistam sumnjam da ces izgubiti puno na vremenu,eventualno ako ces cekati 2tjedna na termin ili jedan ciklus

----------


## Rominka

Kakve sve pretrage on radi? Mislim, borimo se s azoo i nasa je opcija Prag. Jedino su mi rekli da on sve dosadasnje pretrage ne uzima u obzir, sto mi je malo bedasto  kad su mi iste uvazili u PFC-u. U biti voljela bih prije novog zakona predati zahtjev za lijecenjem vani.

----------


## geceta

Ne znam u tvom slucaju ali uvijek zele njihov sgram i hormone. Najbolje bi bilo da u utorak nazoves jer mislim da bi ti mi dale mozda pokoju i krivu info,ne znam dal je itko tu u slicnoj situaciji bio i htio samo da mu ispuni te papire a to je koliko sam skuzila ono sto tebi treba,ako pak ima koga,nadam se da ce ti odg ovdje prije utorka

----------


## nataša

hej..
 jel neko zvao dans? rade li u ponedjeljak?? ja pokušala sad, ali nema nikog, izbacuje me..
u pon. mi je treći dan :/

----------


## musica

Sam pomisao na pregled i to kada je najobilnije krvarenje, a valjda se na sve moraš naviknuti i prihvatiti...biti će kako bude za prvi put





> Kad je Richy pregled pod mengom postao normalan, onda znajte da to stvarno nije ništa
> Richy

----------


## đerekica

Cure ja sam danas zvala VV, znači u ponedjeljak rade, čak radi i labaratorij za izvadit betu... :Smile: 
Eto znači u ponedjeljak rade najnormalnije.

----------


## Richy

Molim vas za jednu informaciju, ako mi itko može reći....sada čitam da sutra na VV normalno rade, ja evo upravo primjetila neke naznake menge, to znači sutra računam kao da mi je prvi dan, a da li ih onda mogu sutra gore zvati i naručiti se za srijedu, 3. dan??Ako itko zna...please....hvala unaprijed!

----------


## jo1974

> Molim vas za jednu informaciju, ako mi itko može reći....sada čitam da sutra na VV normalno rade, ja evo upravo primjetila neke naznake menge, to znači sutra računam kao da mi je prvi dan, a da li ih onda mogu sutra gore zvati i naručiti se za srijedu, 3. dan??Ako itko zna...please....hvala unaprijed!


naravno da možeš zvati,možda bolje prije podne jer rade skračeno

----------


## Richy

Jo1974...hvala ti puno ! :Klap:

----------


## geceta

Richy,mozes ih i sutra nazvat.koliko puta se desi da dobijes dok vise ne rade pa zoves drugo dan,nije bed.jedino ih nemoj zvat dok doista ne curis kak spada,crveno,ne spotting

----------


## Richy

Nazval sam ja danas i uspjela dobiti sestru...kažem ja njoj da mi je danas prvi dan i da bih se trebala naručiti za srijedu, 3. dan...a ona kaže da dr.A.u srijedu ne radi i da ako sam u pripravi za postupak da onda moram doći svakako sutra!!!Đizs krajst...tako da ja mogla ili ne moram sutra put Zagreba!!A baš mi nekako nikako ne odgovara sutra, ali što da radim...nemam izbora!A danas sam baš nikakva, curim...ali mislim da će tek sutra krenuti kako treba, ajme koma!baš me zanima što će mi ovaj puta reći???!!Nadam se da neće biti gužve....šmrc :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Pa zast ne bi mogla kod doktorice u srijedu???ja sam znala doci 3.dc pa bi me on pregledao.ak ti ne odgovara sutra i nije kak spada krenulo,zovi ga i idi u srijedu

----------


## geceta

Inace,ja cu sutra ici vaditi hormone stitnjace ako uzmognem pa me zanima moram li za to bit nataste?a i onda se mozda vidimo :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Što se tiče nalaza bilo kakvih hormona, koliko je meni poznato...vadi se sve isključivo na tašte!!Ma kod mene je krenulo danas i to previše, pa si mislim drugi dan će mi biti još jače...onda inače treći dan već lagano stagnira...no ipak, idem sutra jer su mi tako rekli da moram doći.tako da sam već i riješila slobodan dan na poslu, a što ću!Mene muči kako ću moći odsjediti u busu u tom stanju do Zg....i također idem natašte,jer nikada ne znam da li će biti potrebe vaditi kakve nalaze ili ne??!!Dolazim sama, pa sam još više u frci....samo da taj dan prođe kako treba?! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## geceta

Neki hormoni ne moraju nataste zato pitam ako tko zna.mislim da se ni ti ne moras patiti nataste,pogotovo ako imas dalek put.sretnooooo!!!

----------


## LEA.st

Vjerojatno nije neka pomoć, ja sam imala cijeli popis za vađenje, štitnjača, AMH, *i još puno toga*, morala sam bit natašte. To mi je pisalo i na zadnjem nalazu, uz taj popis.

----------


## geceta

Pise kod raznih labova da ne moram ali ne smijem uzeti terapiju a ona mora ic pola sata prije jela tako da cu opet morati biti nataste.ma ne bi to bilo problem da be mislim tek oko 11doci gore a bit cu od 6na nogama

----------


## Richy

Upravo se vracan iz Zg vidno jadna...opet nista od postupka,opet je prisutna cistica i endometrij jos nije dobar za postupak.Opet nastavljam sa yasminom do 25.4.,pa onda sve ispocetka.Danas su mi sestre bile totalno nejasne....pise mi na kraju povijesti bolesti;pripremiti na tetraborat vag.Sta to tocno znaci??Tako mi je pisalo i prosli puta...itko zna nesto o tome??

----------


## jo1974

richy te vaginalete se koriste kad se krene u postupak i uvijek ih možeš nabaviti u ljekarni iduči puta kad budeš gore kupi si ih i kad kreneš u postupak da možeš odam krenuti stavljati ,pozz

----------


## geceta

To su vaginalete - Na tetraborat, sluze za dezinfekciju rodnice ja ih nisam koristila pa ne znam vise o tome. Bas mi je zao sto nikako da konacno krenes. 
Ja sam se danas isto najahala po laboratorijima i pregledima. Prvo brisevi pa epidemioloska pa sam isla kod stare ginicke i saznala da mi je neprimjereno uzela uzorak za papu i sad sam bijesna ko ris. Bila sam i na VV, uzeli mi krfcu i sad jos samo cekam sve to pa da vidimo.

----------


## Richy

To znači da ih sada još ne trebam koristiti, jer nisam krenula u postupak nego sam još na yasminu??!!?jesam li dobro shvatila??ma mislim, totalno su me sludnili danas...imala sam uputnicu za IVFI/ICSI postupak- a kako nisam još spremna, onda su mi objašnjavali da sam dužna u roku tri dana poslati uputnicu za pregled, a da ovu za postupak trebam ponijeti idući puta sa izmjenjenim datumom, ako prođe mjesec dana...onda je sestra počela nešto mljet oko tih nekih vaginaleta, koje se kao kupuju i drže najbolje u hladnjaku....pobogu, totalno me smuvala...šta mi je onda to kog klinca i spominjala i zašto to pišu, ako to još ne trebam primjenjivati??!!I danas sam još vadila nalaze hormona prolaktina, i ja sam to izvadila...i ništa...valjda to oni dobiju kompjuterski prebačeeno, mislim te nalaze- pa vide kakvi su kada idući puta dođem!??Onda sam po izlasku iz bolnice, još navratila dolje do ljekarne i kupila jednu kutiju yasmina..i pravo se išokirala...jer su tablete drastično poskupileee!!!!!jedna kutija sada košta 103 kn!!!!Katastrofa...I naravno, kakva bih trebala biti na kraju toga svega....nemam riječi!!Ali šta da se radi, ako želiš doći do svoga cilja...koštat će to i para i živaca!!!Samo neka je zdravlja....

----------


## majahu

Bog Richy što ti se tiče vaginaleta koristiš ih tek kad kreneš u postrpak ja sam ih počela stavljat treći dan ciklusa.Sada samo piješ yasmin do kada ti je dok. rekao.  103kn!!!ja sam ih u 12 mjesecu platila 87kn prestrašno koliko su poskupile.

----------


## Strašna

> To znači da ih sada još ne trebam koristiti, jer nisam krenula u postupak nego sam još na yasminu??!!?jesam li dobro shvatila??ma mislim, totalno su me sludnili danas...imala sam uputnicu za IVFI/ICSI postupak- a kako nisam još spremna, onda su mi objašnjavali da sam dužna u roku tri dana poslati uputnicu za pregled, a da ovu za postupak trebam ponijeti idući puta sa izmjenjenim datumom, ako prođe mjesec dana...onda je sestra počela nešto mljet oko tih nekih vaginaleta, koje se kao kupuju i drže najbolje u hladnjaku....pobogu, totalno me smuvala...šta mi je onda to kog klinca i spominjala i zašto to pišu, ako to još ne trebam primjenjivati??!!I danas sam još vadila nalaze hormona prolaktina, i ja sam to izvadila...i ništa...valjda to oni dobiju kompjuterski prebačeeno, mislim te nalaze- pa vide kakvi su kada idući puta dođem!??Onda sam po izlasku iz bolnice, još navratila dolje do ljekarne i kupila jednu kutiju yasmina..i pravo se išokirala...jer su tablete drastično poskupileee!!!!!jedna kutija sada košta 103 kn!!!!Katastrofa...I naravno, kakva bih trebala biti na kraju toga svega....nemam riječi!!Ali šta da se radi, ako želiš doći do svoga cilja...koštat će to i para i živaca!!!Samo neka je zdravlja....


*Richy* naoružaj se strpljenjem i živcima...ne kukaj....  :Razz:  svima nam je jednako... još pravo nisi ni krenula, šta te sve čeka....kako mi koje smo prošle po više puta...sve će biti. Samo polako i bez straha. Sve smo s istim ciljem. :D

----------


## geceta

Ja sam pred 2tj u istoj toj ljekarni yasmin i folacin platila nekih 110kn.Richy,kad odmoris,odspavas,bit ces mirnija.i mene obicno posjete bolnicama,doktorima,labovima izivciraju i izmore.pogotovo jer obicno iskrsnu ni od kuda i jer se moras prilagodit i cijeli si raspored pretumbat i dokotrljat se do tam a onda jos kad nista ne obavis...razumijem te skroz ali kad sutra budes bistre glave,sjeti se da mozda krenes po boljem zakonu i da uvijek istovremeno netko od nas prolazi kroz jos gore stvari

----------


## LeeLaa

....prošao uskrs,svi smo još tu.. :Smile: ..ja sam otišla u subotu kako ste me i savjetovale, dr.A nije bilo primila me doktorica....i pročita nalaz hormona sve u redu ali štitnjača divlja...neće raditi ništa dok se to ne smiri..prije mjesec dana je bila uredna i smnajili su mi dozu tableta...sad opet čekati....ne znam..svaki put nešto se iskomplicira.... :Sad: (..nikako da dođem do ultrazvuka 3 dan, kamoli postupka...nadam se da su druge bile uspješnije...

----------


## geceta

ajoj  :Sad:  bas mi je zao... das malo meni tu svoju stitnjacu? kod mene ti je pak malo usporena ali mi je on dao kod prvog postupka euthyrox tek toliko i isli smo s time u postupak. meni pak dosao nalaz pape jako los, vidjet cemo sto ce na to reci. cekam jos briseve. jel se kome desilo da su isli u postupak s losim papa testom?

----------


## sanda1977

> ajoj  bas mi je zao... das malo meni tu svoju stitnjacu? kod mene ti je pak malo usporena ali mi je on dao kod prvog postupka euthyrox tek toliko i isli smo s time u postupak. meni pak dosao nalaz pape jako los, vidjet cemo sto ce na to reci. cekam jos briseve. jel se kome desilo da su isli u postupak s losim papa testom?


ja sam išla sa papom lošim....rekli su to da ništa nije....moj je bio CIN 1,sad ne znam koliki je tvoj cin....

----------


## NINA30

Može li mi samo netko reći da li još uvijek vrijede oni isti brojevi koji su na prvoj stranici?Prvi put se naručujem na VV i nisam sigurna u proceduru niti da li moram tražiti nekog isključivog liječnika ili me oni dodjele proizvoljno,vidim da većina cura ide kod dr.Alebića iako je i doktorica ok (tako barem čitam) može neka preporuka??
Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## geceta

Sanda,isto cin 1 ali i neprimjeren uzorak za analizu:/hvala ti!!
nina,da,jos vrijede oni brojevi.meni su oni oboje ok :Smile:

----------


## beilana

*geceta*, meni u 3mj nije endometrij bio kak spada, al me doktorica(koja je mjenjala  doktora)pustila u postupak, na pregledu 7dc još nije bilo kak spada, al na  9dc je sve bilo super, samo su folikuli na 11dc malo prerano popucali, s endometrijom nije kasnije bilo nikakvih problema

----------


## ivanamaricic

cure, jel još uvijek vrijedi da se za spermiogram netreba naručivati, da se samo pojaviš s uputnicom

----------


## geceta

Beilana,meni je inace uvijek endometrij ok i uvijek je kod mene sve ok.ovo cu ziher morati ponoviti buduci da pise da je opce uzorak bio neprimjereno uzet pa se pitam dal da uopce pokazujem to na vv.pricekat cu jos 7dana za nalaze briseva.
Ivanamaricic,mi zvali prosli tj i usmjerili nas odmah na androloga koji nas je narucio tek 23.5.!!a trebali bi u postupak krajem travnja.

----------


## Richy

Meni je Alebić rekao da do idućeg dolaska izvadim nalaz papa i da sa uputnicom za postupak opet dođem 3. dan...no kako pijem yasmin do 25.04., a još uvijek imam mengu, znam da moram čim prije napraviti taj papa test jer se na nalaz kod nas dugo čeka...pa ne znam što ako mi nalaz pape ne bude gotov dok budem trebala ići na VV??Ovaj puta mi je dao da pijem yasmin samo dva tjedna, pa ne znam kako to da ne trebam piti cijelu kutiju??prošli puta mi je ostalo dvije tablete, a sada će ostati njih pet prema mojoj računici?!?!Nadam se da on zna što radi....??!!

----------


## geceta

Ja sam mj dana cekala na nalaz pape a na kraju je onda jos i ispalo da je uzorak bio
Neprimjeren za analizu:/ zna dr sto radi,desi se da se zbuni pa mozes onda nazvati i provjeriti.meni je dr dala cijelu kutiju ali isto tako rekla da mogu i vise uzeti,da su stempiram s poslom,samo ne znam koliko vise

----------


## hrki

Draga Richy,ja sam imala isti problem sa papom kao i ti,znači treći dan ciklusa trebala sam doći na uzv sa uputnicom za postupak i novim nalazom papa testa.Da ,i kod nas se dugo čeka nalaz ali mi je sestra kod mog ginekologa rekla da mogu platiti uzimanje papa testa i za četri dana išla sam sama  u bolnicu po nalaz.Papa me je koštao 50,00 kn.Raspitaj se malo kod svog gin.možda možeš to tako riješiti. :Wink:

----------


## MALECKA

Richy samo polako, lijepo obavi sve što ti je dr. rekao i kako ti je hrki rekla možeš platiti nalaz pape i on je onda gotov na vrijeme. Situacija sa cistama meni je jako poznata. Svaki put kad bi išla gore samo sam si mislila šta će biti sad jednom cista, drugi put nakon postupka hiperstimulacija koja nikako da prođe, pa višak slobodne tekućine u trbušnoj šupljini, pa štitnjača divlja i tako to. Sve je to nažalost normalno kad si u MPO vodama, ali eto i meni se posrećilo i držim ti srećke da krajem mjeseca bude sve ok i da kreneš u uspješan postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Hrky...hvala ti! Nisam znala da se to može tako sa nalazom pape, baš moram pitati kad budem vadila.
Malecka...divna si, hval ti na ovim riječima potpore!!Jako mi to puno znači...Nadam se da ću i ja uskoro imati razloga za veselje kao i ti...Prava si sretnica!!Big hug!!

----------


## geceta

ja sam mislila biti 1,5 mj na yasminu ali ne, hvala :/ lose mi je strasno od njega

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima,jel dr.Alebić radi preglede i konzultacije vikendom i jel vrijedi još ono pravilo da se naručuje od 13-14 h?

----------


## Richy

Draga inna28...ha,ha...imamo iste slikice...čuj, ma nije ti pravilo da se naručuje od 13 - 14 h...slobodno možeš zvati već ujutro od nekih 10.00 h...ja barem tako uvijek zovem i naručujem se bez ikakvih problema- tako da slobodno možeš zvati!!

----------


## inna28

Da :Smile: ) nadam se da ćemo ubrzo dobiti jedan takav poklon.....ok,zovem ujutro pa ćemo vidjet,hvala

----------


## geceta

Ne vrijedi vise pravilo za zvanje od 13-14 ali zgodnije je kad ih jos i mi telefonski ne opterecujemo odmah ujutro jer tad idu cure u postupku:folikulometrije,vadenje krvi,injekcije,pa pripreme za punkcije,punkcije,transferi.najbolje je pokusati oko 10.30 kad je cca pauza 1.dijela ili od 12 na dalje.no,u biti,kad god da zovemo,netko ce se javiti.

----------


## Strašna

Moja beta negativna....  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

a micica  :Love:

----------


## eva133

> Moja beta negativna....


Žao mi je.

----------


## Strašna

Ali...što te ne ubije....ojača te...ovih dana se vodim za tim...
I hrabro dalje...s nadom da i mene negdje čeka moja sreća...  :Sad:

----------


## *DJ*

Strašna, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Richy

Strašna, žao mi je.... :Sad: ali palac gore na tvojoj pozitivi, tako i treba!!Nema predaje....sada ti je to postalo kao neka rutina i sve si bliže svome cilju!!Bit će to vrlo brzo!!Big hug :Love:

----------


## hrki

Strašna,žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure!

----------


## bubekica

molim info - vrijedi li i dalje da na VV priznaju samo kod njih napravljen spermiogram?

----------


## ivanamaricic

Bubekica, to i mene upravo zanima. Naime moj suprug bi trebao napraviti kontrolu pa me zanima dali moramo u Zagreb samo zbog toga ili možemo i u Osijeku pošto nam je bliže

----------


## geceta

Ako mislite na VV u se lijeciti,morat cete i gore jedan sgram + pregled kod androloga obaviti.ali nalaze za uopce utvrdivanje prvotnog stanja i eventualne neplodnosti s muske strane mozete donijeti i iz drugih bolnica,daklem uvazit ce njihovu dijagnozu ali svejedno cete od strane MPO lijecnika bit poslane na daljnju obradu kod njih ili za druge pretrage koje oni ne obavljaju,dalje.Ivana,ti to vec znas,pa sto nije prvi postupak bio gore?morate ponavljati?mi smo naruceni tek 23.5.,narucili nas pred 2tjedna.tad cu vec bit na punkciji

----------


## bubekica

odlucila sam danas ipak otic gore cim prije, prosli put kad sam zvala mi je sestra rekla da nazovem na 1dc, tako da sad cekam M i zovem pa cu vidjeti kad ce me naruciti. zapravo me zanimalo dal da MM obavlja sgram prije toga s obzirom da nije nikad, tj. dal je neki problem ako taj nalaz nemamo? malo zvucim kao streber  :Embarassed:

----------


## geceta

Obicno ne kazu nazvati 1.dc nego za 1.puta naruce neovisno o tome. ovo sto ti kazes se tice vecinom parova koji ulaze u postupak.nisam jos cula da je netko isao bez ijednog obavljenog sgrama no mozda mozes.no i tad ce ti reci da moras to obavit a i za to se narucuje.

----------


## bubekica

nemam pojma, ja sam tak prije mjesec i pol zvala na blef, rekla da zovem na preporuku te i te doktorice zbog tog i tog razloga i rekla je da nazovem na 1 dc i da ce me dalje uputit i za dodatne pretrage i za pregled (napominjem i tu - sestre na telefonu su predivne). naime danas nakon sto sam s doktoricom iskomentirala svoje nalaze ispalo je da su tak losi da me vjerojatno ceka visemjesecno saniranje, pa je rekla da pozurim s tim svojim odlaskom.

----------


## ivanamaricic

geceta, je prvi postupak je bio na VV, kad je suprug dobio nalaz od spermiograma rekli su mu da ga ponovi za 2-3 mjeseca, ali sad je prošlo i više od toga. Iako znam da mora u  Zagreb samo zbog toga, reko idem ipak pitati , bilo bi obro da može i u Osijeku. A eto opet što je tu je, sutra ću zvati da ga naručim, iako mislim da neće biti gotov do postupka, neće me valjda zbog toga pomaknuti...

----------


## geceta

Je,tak je i mom pisalo,sve ista stvar i napisah ti vec kad je dobio termin,malo sam bila zatecena time.ugl,moras zvat centralni salter a ne nase sestre

----------


## musica

Zanima me dali je nekome od yasmina   mučno, i otkada sam to počela piti pojavio mi se iscjedak i to svaki dan, a ne pamtim kada sam ga imala, mislim da su za to sve krive tablete.
Kada to popijem idem treći dan gore na pregled i šta dalje sljedi, šta sa tim pregledom, dali to znači da samo tražim uputnicu za pregled

----------


## eva133

Meni je od jasmina bilo užasno mučno prvi put dok sam ga pila. Drugi put kad sam ga pila, imala sam pojačan apetit. Tako da je meni svaki put bilo drugačije.
Ne znam šta si se dogovorila s doktorom, ali poslje jasmina bi trebao sljediti postupak. No, to još ne možeš znati dok te ne pregleda 3dc.

----------


## geceta

Meni je grozan taj yasmin!!!ja ga pijem do 5.5.,stra mi je 21.dan.nakon toga ja idem s uputnicom za postupak

----------


## Sezen

> Zanima me dali je nekome od yasmina   mučno, i otkada sam to počela piti pojavio mi se iscjedak i to svaki dan, a ne pamtim kada sam ga imala, mislim da su za to sve krive tablete.
> Kada to popijem idem treći dan gore na pregled i šta dalje sljedi, šta sa tim pregledom, dali to znači da samo tražim uputnicu za pregled


meni je isto tako bilo užasno mučno od yasmina.pred zadnji postupak sam ga odbila piti,objasnila sam doktoru da radim sa ljudima i da jednostavno
ne bi ponovo to prolazila.na moju sreću pokazao se kao nebitan jer mi je taj put uspjelo.i još jedna stvar tada sam na transfer išla praznog mjehura
što sam opravdala s tim da mi nije toliko važna ona sličica koliko osjećaj opuštenosti.a drmnula sam i jedan normabel :Smile:

----------


## musica

> Meni je od jasmina bilo užasno mučno prvi put dok sam ga pila. Drugi put kad sam ga pila, imala sam pojačan apetit. Tako da je meni svaki put bilo drugačije.
> Ne znam šta si se dogovorila s doktorom, ali poslje jasmina bi trebao sljediti postupak. No, to još ne možeš znati dok te ne pregleda 3dc.


Uopće neznam dali to ima potrebe piti, jer mi se sve poremetilo, u biti neću nista znati dok me ne pregleda, tražiti ću ja običnu uputnicu za pregled,

----------


## Richy

Ja sam već diplomirala na yasminu...ono što ja mogu reći, to je da ja osobno nisam imala nikakve loše simptome, osim toga da sam uz sve te hormonske tablete nakupila malo više kilograma - što mi je užasno, borim se s tim konstantno!I što se tiče yasmina, uglavnom sam slušala upute liječnika...nakon što se yasmin popije uvijek sam išla sa uputnicom za postupak gore na VV i to treći dan ciklusa, ali evo već drugi puta ništa od postupka, jer imam neku cisticu koja nikako da ode i endometrij nije u dobroj fazi za postupak - tako da onda dr. obavi pregled ( vaginalni ultrazvuk ), i ako sve nije još kako treba produži još trošenje yasmina i opet te naručuje za treći dan ciklusa! No, tako ostaneš dužna uputnicu za pregled, pa onda , ako nisi iz Zg, moraš to hitno u roku 2-3 dana njima poslati naknadno! Zato, moja ti je preporuka musice...da kada budeš išla gore 3. dan ciklusa, najbolje poneseš i tražiuš od svog ginaća i uputnicu za pregled i uputnicu za postupak - tako da se poštediš nepotrebne peripetije oko toga!Ja sam do 25.04. na yasminu i onda opet čekam ciklus, treći dan sam gore...ponovno!!Jučer sam obavila kod svoga dr. papa nalaz - jer i taj nalaz moram ponijeti sa sobom idući puta, ali kaže mi dr. da nalaz bude za otprilike mjesec dana i da nije moguće ga dobiti prije...( jer ja sam ga pitala da li mogu platiti da bude u žurnijem postupku riješavanja !! ), ali on kaže da ne može. Jooojjj.....

----------


## pirica

cure kakvo je stanje na vv, događa li se išta??

----------


## bubekica

ja sam se danas narucila na prvi pregled 26.4., malo me zbunila sestra kad sam joj se zahvalila, a ona meni natrag: hvala vama sto ste strpljivi." pa to je samo tjedan dana cekanja, bas je divna. eto cure, sluzbeno vam se pridruzujem.

----------


## Mury

*bubekica*, sretno!!! A ja isto samo mogu potvrditi da nema ljubaznije ekipe od one na VV  :Heart: 
Sretno i svima ostalima!!! A ja u sub. čekam svoj drugi UZV,  nadam se da ćemo vidjeti malo srčeko, iako ja nemam nikakvih simptoma trudnoće, što me pomalo brine...

----------


## musica

Danas ja podigla uputnicu za postupak, vjeruj mi Richy muka mi jeod ove moje doktorice  kada je moram tražiti bilo što, uvijek nešto parla bezveze, i da može na sred hodnika bi došla i pitala šta mi treba, ako bude potrebno donesti ću naknadno tu uputnicu ako im bude trebala.
Samo mi je Dr Jukić rekla da ju nazovem kada ostanem na zadnjih par tableta yasmina, to nešto čeka sa tim zakonom koji trebaju donesti, pa ćemi reći dali da nastavim piti drugu kuru ili ostajem na ovome, dali isto zovem sestru pa tražim doktoricu

----------


## geceta

Nema nista od zakona :Sad:  pit ces tu jednu ili eventualno ako si sama zelis produziti zbog iceg,znam jer sam u istoj kasi kod iste dr. Cure,ako zelite biti na listi,pliz javite se na odbrojavanje jer ne stignemo bigblue i ja sve pratiti vise :Sad:

----------


## musica

Ne mislim ništa produžavati, jer i ovo jedva čekam da popijem, sutra je budem zvala pa ću vidjeti što će reći

----------


## bubekica

cure, ako bi koja bila ljubazna, na pp, sto da ocekujem od prvog pregleda kod dr. a? hvala  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

dizem http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-O...78#post2122878 ako tko želi biti na listi

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Bok cure! Trebam savjet, ja i mm trebamo kreniti u Zg na prvi pregled za mpo, na temi azoo statistika su mi savjetovali VV, koji broj da zovem za naručivanje, hoće mi sestra sve objasniti šta trebam ponijet i to, iz Slavonije smo nije nam baš blizu pa nebi išla na slijepo..hvala i puno sreće svima..

----------


## eva133

> Bok cure! Trebam savjet, ja i mm trebamo kreniti u Zg na prvi pregled za mpo, na temi azoo statistika su mi savjetovali VV, koji broj da zovem za naručivanje, hoće mi sestra sve objasniti šta trebam ponijet i to, iz Slavonije smo nije nam baš blizu pa nebi išla na slijepo..hvala i puno sreće svima..


Broj za sestre, tj. za narudžbu ti je 01 23 53 907. Kažeš im da zoveš prvi put i one će ti sve objasniti. Uglavnom trebaš imati uredne briseve i mužev spermiogram, napravljen kod vas u bolnici. Ali šta god da te zanima sestre će ti sve reći samo pitaj.

----------


## BigBlue

Linalena više nije u mogućnosti voditi listu koju je preuzela *geceta*, a ja ću uskočiti gdje i kad mogu. 

S obzirom da su se i kod naše gecete promijenile okolnosti, pa će imati puno manje vremena i nije u mogućnosti pratiti vas po svim pdf-ovima klinika, lijepo vas molim da joj pomognete i da se za uključivanje na liste javite na odbrojavanje ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-Odbrojavanje-2-2012.

Hvala!

----------


## hedoniza

Curek pozdrav vam, evo da vam se javim nije me dugo bilo.. Sve najbolje vam zelim i puno uspjeha... Mi smo odustali od vv, bilo nam je previse cekati nalaze i ulazak u postupak, pa smo se odlucili za privatno.. Kod nas se stanje puno poboljsalo nismo vise azoo..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

hedoniza jel mi možeš reći kako ste popravili stanje? Mi isto imamo azoo, nova sam na ovom forumu pa neznam ništa o tebi...
I koliko se čeka na vv?

----------


## hedoniza

> hedoniza jel mi možeš reći kako ste popravili stanje? Mi isto imamo azoo, nova sam na ovom forumu pa neznam ništa o tebi...
> I koliko se čeka na vv?


Iskreno ne znam ti odgovor na pitanje, on je ima bakterija u spermiokulturi i poceli smo sa ljecenjem antibioticima, ocito su antibiotici ucinili svoje.. i sad imamo stalno spermica.. Samo nemamo dovoljan broji cak se javilo dosta progresivno pokretni.. Kod androloga smo ti bili 3 puta i to po 3mj.. Onda nas nije prebacija na mpo nego opet iznova naruciva i kad sam vidila koliko ja tribam posla oko toga i koliko nalaze treba da posalju od 1-3mj ovisno sta su ti radili.. Pa smo privatno otisli sad ja moram krv izvadit i hormone i imunologiju pa cemo krenit u postupak...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

mm još nije radio spermokulturu, na prvo sg su bile sve nule, a na drugom 1 nepokretni sperm. Kakvi su hormoni kod tm? Mom je estradiol jako povišen, urolog je rekao da nezna što bi to bilo(toliko o našem zdravstvu), i FSH je 14,3 ja mislim, malo povišen.Sorry, sad te gnjavim..

----------


## hedoniza

> mm još nije radio spermokulturu, na prvo sg su bile sve nule, a na drugom 1 nepokretni sperm. Kakvi su hormoni kod tm? Mom je estradiol jako povišen, urolog je rekao da nezna što bi to bilo(toliko o našem zdravstvu), i FSH je 14,3 ja mislim, malo povišen.Sorry, sad te gnjavim..


Ne gnjavis me,  bilo sto pitaj volila bi ti pomoci koliko mogu, jer i ja sam bila u toj situaciji.. Kod mm je sta se tice hormona sve u redu..  Gledaj neka on napravi i spermikulturu za svaki slucaj, tako ti je i mm imao par nepokretni pa nista, pa mu je naglo spermiogram skocio na 14 mil.. sad mu varira od 5- 10mil.. Da se vratim na spermiokultutr, njemu je urolog rekao da napravi briseve prvo i ako budu brisevi ok da ne treba sk.. Onda su mu brisevi dosli i sasvim su bili ok.. Onda je on isa isto napravit sk za svaki slucaj kad tamo e.colli i enterocoocus.. Inace tesko se ljece pogotovo u muskaraca i ima 2 dana da je zavrsija sa primanjem injekcija antbiotika i sad ce opet morat pogledat sta mi je sa tim jeli izljeceno.. Cim vam je naslo tog jednog nepokretnog, opet se tu nesto stvara.. Nije sve bas izgubljeno.. Estradiol znam da je dosta bitan kod zena i u trudnoci, ali kod muskaraca isto je primaran, neznam to bi ti doktor trebao reci zasto je toliko povisen, ima par razloga zasto moze biti..  Samo se ne zivciraj puno.. Polako rijesite jedan po jedan nalaz, bilo bi dobro da je problem u bakterijama kao mm koje su mu izazivale upale i nedostatak spermija....

----------


## hrki

Drage moje,evo u petak sam bila na VV.Treći dan ciklusa ,nakon dva mjeseca terapije yasmina endometrij super no ništa od postupka.Sa dr.sam se složila da pričekamo novi zakon budući da smo do sada uvijek dobivali puno jajnih stanica.Eto ja vas sve pozdravljam,svim curama koje kreću u postupke želim puno uspjeha,svim čekalicama bete ogromne beturine i ostvarenje najvećih želja.

      Pusa i pozdrav! :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Ne gnjavis me,  bilo sto pitaj volila bi ti pomoci koliko mogu, jer i ja sam bila u toj situaciji.. Kod mm je sta se tice hormona sve u redu..  Gledaj neka on napravi i spermikulturu za svaki slucaj, tako ti je i mm imao par nepokretni pa nista, pa mu je naglo spermiogram skocio na 14 mil.. sad mu varira od 5- 10mil.. Da se vratim na spermiokultutr, njemu je urolog rekao da napravi briseve prvo i ako budu brisevi ok da ne treba sk.. Onda su mu brisevi dosli i sasvim su bili ok.. Onda je on isa isto napravit sk za svaki slucaj kad tamo e.colli i enterocoocus.. Inace tesko se ljece pogotovo u muskaraca i ima 2 dana da je zavrsija sa primanjem injekcija antbiotika i sad ce opet morat pogledat sta mi je sa tim jeli izljeceno.. Cim vam je naslo tog jednog nepokretnog, opet se tu nesto stvara.. Nije sve bas izgubljeno.. Estradiol znam da je dosta bitan kod zena i u trudnoci, ali kod muskaraca isto je primaran, neznam to bi ti doktor trebao reci zasto je toliko povisen, ima par razloga zasto moze biti..  Samo se ne zivciraj puno.. Polako rijesite jedan po jedan nalaz, bilo bi dobro da je problem u bakterijama kao mm koje su mu izazivale upale i nedostatak spermija....


ovo je stvarno ohrabrujuće, ma napraviti ćemo sve pretrage što postoje, samo da nađemo uzrok..nisam nikad u životu mislila da ću se nadati bakterijama!!al eto..nikad neznaš.. :Smile:

----------


## musica

Danas sam zvala doktoresu, jer mi je rekla da joj se javim kada ostanem na zadnjoj tebleti yasmina pa da vidimo što ćemo dalje, i to u vezi zakona, što se tiče zakona ona na to nema što reći jer pitanje kada će to biti,a ja sam njoj rekla da  mene  nezanima zakon i da nemam ja šta čekati, što se i ona sa tim složila, uglavnom, u srijedu je zadnji dan tableta, i onda čekam menzes i treći dan idem gore, pa budemo vidjelišta dalje, bila je ful pozitivna.

----------


## musica

Šta mislite o zamrzavanju jajnih stanica, jeli ko od vas to napravio,

----------


## eva133

Većina nas ima zamrznute js, jer je bio takav zakon. Smijele su se oploditi samo 3, a ostale (ako ih je bilo) su išle na zamrzavanje. 
Nije baš veliki postotak trudnoća od zamrznutih js. Puno njih propadnu pri odmrzavanju. 
Pitaš šta mislimo tome, ja ništa pozitivno.

----------


## hope31

Ja sam imala postupak sa tri odmrznute js i bile su jednake kvalitete kao i kad su bile zamrznute bar je tako rekla biologica i oplodile su se sve tri, ali do trudnoće nažalost nije došlo....slažem se sa evom da nije baš obećavajuće sa zamrzavanjem js...

----------


## plavo oko

[QUOTE=musica;2125085]Šta mislite o zamrzavanju jajnih stanica, jeli ko od vas to napravio,[/QUOT
Imala sam tu "sreću" prošle godine, imala sam 5 smrznutih jajnih stanica, od kojih se je odmrzlo 2 i oplodila se 1, uzeli mi i jednu prirodnu, te mi bile vračene 1 smrznuta i 1 prirodna, a na kraju beta > 0.5, znači do trudnoće nije došlo. Sa smrznutim j. st. za mene nije bilo sreće, al žena koja je pola sela dalje, sada ima prekrasnog anđeleka starog 4mj.

----------


## plavo oko

Ne znam kaj da mislim, za mene sreće nije bilo, al evo, nazovimo je Jelena, ona je imala tu sreću, postupak je radila u petrovoj, pa prosudi sama.

----------


## plavo oko

Imam pitanje, kakovo je stanje na VV, da li su gužve, i sl., čekala sam novi zakon, al kako je krenulo, odustala sam s čekanjem i danas nazvala dr.A. za dogovor, doći treći d.c., otprilike za 8 dana. Da li još uvijek prepisuje Yasmin, naime dosta sam loše reagirala i imala dosta loše i upola manje  stanica?

----------


## geceta

Ak mislis na to dal ces taj dan dugo cekati,odgovor je da,najvjerojatnije da.puno nas je cekalo na novi zakon i eto,vratile se guzve

----------


## Richy

Sutra pijem zadnju yasmin tabletu i čekam mengu....s obzirom da me već nekako muče simptomi kao pred mengu, mislim da bi mogla brzo dobiti.Prošli puta sam dobila peti dan od zadnjeg yasmina...ako bude tako, onda bi taman negdje u ponedjeljak mogla dobiti ili oko 01.maja,ili prije...joooj, uvijek ja nekako oko nekih praznika, to me živu pojede od muke!Ma ne znam više što da kažem, želim da to već jednom krene....ali ne znam više.

----------


## musica

u srijedu mi je zadnji dan yasmina, kada onda dođe menga pošto pijem to prvi puta pa neznam, dali dođe klasično 28 dan ili prije

----------


## Strašna

ovisi kako kome....nekad dodje 3 dan nakon zadnje tablete, nekad 6 a nekad i 8. u pravilu treci do 10 dan nakon zadnje tablete.

----------


## musica

onda budemovidjeli, samo da ne pada na vikende

----------


## geceta

Richy,zato se sad unaprijed pripremi i nazovi ih da vidis kako rade ali ja mislim da ce sve normalno raditi ovaj produzeni vikend jer nije svima produzeni pa onda ziher nije niti njima.

----------


## reny123

*Dođite u ZG 28.04. na akciju ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST koja se tiče upravo vas i svih nas:

**ajmo cure i dečki pokazati svoje neslaganje sa zakonom, ajmo pokazati da nas NEPLODNIH ima, ajmo dati neplodnima podršku!

akcija ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST JE  u subotu, 28.04. u ZAgrebu/Trg Bana Jelačića + Cvjetni Trg, daljnje pojedinosti ovdje: 
*
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73032-A...reb-28-04-2012

 i šaljite na facebook, šaljite obavijest mailovima, povedite mame,   tate, bake, sestre, braću, prijatelje, kumove, susjede......

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *Dođite u ZG 28.04. na akciju ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST koja se tiče upravo vas i svih nas:
> 
> **ajmo cure i dečki pokazati svoje neslaganje sa zakonom, ajmo pokazati da nas NEPLODNIH ima, ajmo dati neplodnima podršku!
> 
> akcija ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST JE  u subotu, 28.04. u ZAgrebu/Trg Bana Jelačića + Cvjetni Trg, daljnje pojedinosti ovdje: 
> *
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73032-A...reb-28-04-2012
> 
>  i šaljite na facebook, šaljite obavijest mailovima, povedite mame,   tate, bake, sestre, braću, prijatelje, kumove, susjede......


Nema ništa slično po drugim većim gradovima? Ili samo Zgb?

----------


## Kadauna

Bubimitka, samo ZG ali recimo znam za Rijeku, organizirali su se i dolaze njih 4 u jednom autu pa biste mogli tako i vi? Ali daj radije na toj temi o tome da ovdje ne zachatavamo  :Smile: )

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73032-A...reb-28-04-2012

----------


## musica

[QUOTE=[I]*Richy*[/I];2125821]Sutra pijem zadnju yasmin tabletu i čekam mengu....s obzirom da me već nekako muče simptomi kao pred mengu, mislim da bi mogla brzo dobiti.Prošli puta sam dobila peti dan od zadnjeg yasmina...ako bude tako, onda bi taman negdje u ponedjeljak mogla dobiti ili oko 01.maja,ili prije...joooj, uvijek ja nekako oko nekih praznika, to me živu pojede od muke!Ma ne znam više što da kažem, želim da to već jednom krene....ali ne znam više

Richy, jesi možda zvala gore da pitaš kako rade, mene zanima nedjelja i utorak praznik, koje sam sreće potrefit će se praznik,

----------


## Richy

Ima li netko informaciju kako rade ovi gore na VV u ponedjeljak i utorak???

----------


## ivanamaricic

jaaaooooooo, ja još nisam dobila. trebala bih ići 3dc i prije 4 dana sam trebala dobiti a ono još ništa. I inače mi zna kasniti s obzirom na PCOS, ali nikad se nisam ovako osječala, stomak i leđa me bole, brzo se umorim sva sam pospana, a grudi me bole strašno. Nikad me nije ništa bolilo prem menstruaciju, neznam šta da mislim. Idem sutra kupiti test pa bar da s tim budem sigurna. Inače sam pila duphaston tablete kad mi kasni, u trećem sam mj. zadnji put pila pa neznam dali je to samo neko divljanje hormona, možda za koji dan dobijem. Jel ima netko tko isto pije duphaston tablete....???

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo ja pijem duphastone i u pravilu mi nakon zadnje popijene tablete M dođe za oko 3-5 dana, kako kada. Ali znalo se desiti da mi je došla i kasnije. 

Ja sam u postupku s gonalima + decortin i danas mi je dr. rekao da sam ukočena... I povećao dozu s 1.5 gonala na 2. U subotu sma opet gore i nadma se da bude pomaka...

----------


## Šiškica

> Ima li netko informaciju kako rade ovi gore na VV u ponedjeljak i utorak???


Redovno rade .. od kad je došla doktorica znaju se dogovorit da jedno ima slobodno a ono drugo preuzme njegove pacijente ..Tak da nemaš brige.(Nedjelje su neradne .)

----------


## Richy

Šiškice...thanks na informaciji..Zvala sam ja jučerda vidim što će mi reći...Kako sam shvatila sestru, rekla je tko dobije u petak, zove i dođe u subotu,ak ose dobije u subotu, opet ih treba zvati i doći u ponedjeljak, ako se dobije u nedjelju, doći u ponedjeljak bez narudžbe, a ako se dobije u ponedjeljak, opet ih treba zvati te će oni naručiti kada treba doći!!ja sam barem tako shvatila!?Ako sam u nečemu u krivu, molim vas da me ispravite?!Simptomi me skroz muče, ali ja još nikako da dobijem i šizimmm!!

----------


## geceta

Dragicka, dok god samo to vrtis po glavi, ne budes se smirila i ne moze ti M doci kad se nerviras. Naravno da ce pogodit najnezgodniji trenutak ali doci ce kad se smiris i onda kreces, nadajmo se  :Smile:  Izadi na sunce, splaniraj si divan aktivan vikend i eto ti nje

----------


## Richy

Geceta...hvala ti na ovim dobrim uputama! :Smile:  Ma i šta da ja sada radim, šta bu-bu!!Želim svima ugodan ovaj vikend!

Srdačni pozdravi od  Richy!

----------


## zeljka84

> Redovno rade .. od kad je došla doktorica znaju se dogovorit da jedno ima slobodno a ono drugo preuzme njegove pacijente ..Tak da nemaš brige.(Nedjelje su neradne .)


 Šiškice, jel to znaci da rade i u utorak na praznik rada? ja danas dobila mengu a trebam 3dc doc gore pa sad neznam dal da odem sutra ili u utorak?? a putujem iz dalmacije pa mi nije bas blizu  :Sad:

----------


## zeljka84

Šiškice, dal to znaci da rade sad u utorak 1.5. ? meni tad 3 dc... ako ne rade znaci li to da moram doc u ponedjeljak?

----------


## geceta

Iiii?kakvo je stanje? :Smile: nekako nam je previse tiho u zadnje vrijeme

----------


## musica

Mir i tišina ...

----------


## Šiškica

Uvjek su radili za 1.maj..

----------


## Richy

Kod mene jo uvijek nešto " kuha " u organizmu, ali menge još nema...Iako sam 100% uvjerena da će mi poslijepodne tek lagano krenuti, a kako sam dobila informaciju od sestara gore, da danas rade skraćeno ( ne znam onda do kada to?? ), ali ja nikako neću računati onda današnji dan pod prvi dan...onda ako dobijem kasno poslijepodne , mogu zvati jedino sutra i naručiti se za četvrtak??!!?Ja mislim da je to ok??!!

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo ja sam sad upravo stigla iz Zg-a. Sutra rade jer i ja moram sutra ponovo kod dr. A i u četvrtak bi mi mogla biti punkcija je rekao. Gore se radi kao i uvijek. Ima punkcija, transfera...

----------


## Richy

Danas konačno sve krenulo kako treba, barem što se ciklusa tiče....Zovem od 8.00 sati i još uvijek ne prestajem zvati gore na Vv da se naručim, ali to je stvarno nemoguće!!Skroz mi signalizira da je linija zauzeta, ali konstantno...a ja zovem svake minute i ne ispuštam telefon iz ruku!!Uporna sam ali ne vrijedi...ne znam do kada rade danas????

----------


## musica

Jedno pitanjce, danas sam se počela pikati, nije mi sestra rekla gdje da se pikam, jeli važno di se pika, ja bi u ruku,

----------


## Maybe baby

Musica, možeš u ruku, mene MM kod kuće uvijek u ruku pika, a i na VV sestre.

----------


## Richy

Moja upornost se nije isplatila,umjesto uzivanja u ovom danu ja sam cijeli dan uz telefon,zovem,zovem....ali skroz zauzeto,nikako ih nisam mogla dobiti..Nema druge,zovem sutra.Pitam se da li su uopce radili danas?!?!

----------


## geceta

Richy,nista onda,sutra put VVa bez narucivanja :Smile: koji ti je to dan nakon zadnjeg yasmina?drzim fige da ovaj put idete u postupak!!

----------


## Richy

Bome ja ne idem sutra gore....sutra zovem,jer mi je danas prvi dan pa bih trebala u cetvrtak,treci dan!Sutra cu vidjeti sto ce mi reci!

----------


## geceta

Ja sam skuzila da si jucer dobila pa zato pitam.a koji ti je dan nakon yasmina?

----------


## Richy

Danas mi je prvi dan, zato i jesam uporno zvala cijelo dopodne ,pa sve do negdje dva sata poslijepodne, ali bez ikakvoga uspjeha!!Skroz me izbacivalo, kao da je linija zauzeta...Pa sada što i kako bude , zvat ću ih sutra oko 10.00 h, pa ću baš vidjeti što će mi reći pametno!?Nadam se da će me naručiti za četvrtak, ali budem vidjela??!! :Sad:

----------


## kaate

samo da javim betu 17dan 1194

----------


## geceta

Cestitam, Kaate  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

eh cure moje samo da vas pozdravim i poželim vam puno sreće ja se odjevljujem s vv-a (bar za sad) i selim u jednu drugu kliniku

----------


## eva133

*Pirice* sretno gdje god išla.

----------


## pirica

> *Pirice* sretno gdje god išla.


tnx *eva133*

----------


## Šiškica

> samo da javim betu 17dan 1194


Čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: prekrasna beta  :Klap:

----------


## Richy

Pirice sretno!!! :Very Happy:  Kaate iskree čestitke!! :Klap: 
Ja sam danas konačno dobila ove u Zg i sutra krećem put Zagreba!ne znam što očekivati?!?Ah,što bude moralo biti, biti će!!Držite mi fige! :Smile:

----------


## kaate

hvala svima

----------


## Richy

I eto, ja danas obavila pregled i konačno krećem u postupak!! :Yes: Dobila sam danas prvu dozu menopura i od sestre dobila pripravke za sutra.U subotu opet idem gore!Ono to mi nikako ne paše, to je da me naruče u 7:30, a meni to nikako ne odgovara...Za ovu subotu ću to nekako riješiti...ali zanima me da li te folikulometrije ne mugu obaviti iza 9:30,jer ja nikako ne mogu prije doći?????Koliko puta i koliko često se otprilike ide na te folikulometrije i kada bih mogla računati da će biti štoperica, a potom i punkcija??Da vam budem iskrena....i nisam svijesna što me čeka, a blago je reći da se užasno bojim !!!! :Sad:

----------


## ivanamaricic

Richy, ja sam ti išla svaki drugi dan na folikulimetriju tri puta i svaki put u pola 8. Mislim da nemožeš promjeniti vrijeme ali ti za svaki slučaj pitaj. I meni  nije baš bilo lako kad sam išla pošto sam ustajala u 2 ujutro da bi išla na vlak u 3 pa da stignem na vrijeme. Ali sve to prođe. Ja sam evo danas popila zadnju tabletu duphastona i nadam se da sam slijedeći tjedan gore na pregledu

----------


## Strašna

Ja kod doktorice ako ne stignem do 9, čekam da završi s punkcijama, transferima i inseminacijama i onda me primi..to nekad bude i 11 h. uvijek žurim s busa. nekad stignem, nekad ne. Na folikulometrije se najcesce ide svaki drugi dan..jedno 3-4 puta. Meni se dogadjalo da nekad dodjem i da mi kaze dodji sutra. U pravilu sve ovisi o UZV, tesko je ovako reci.  :Smile:

----------


## kaate

> samo da javim betu 17dan 1194


beta 19 dana 2554

----------


## ivanamaricic

kaate, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Sutra sam opet gore!Danas sam primila drugu dozu menopura, baš me zanima što će dr. sutra reći??!!
Kaate...predivno,predivno...ovakve vijesti nas malo podignu da ustrajemo u svemu ovome!! :Very Happy:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pozdrav!!
Prvo čestitam Kaate na beti, nepoznam te ali veselim se s tobom!!
Sad jedno pitanjce, rekli su mi na VV da nazovem 1. dan ciklusa pa će nas naručiti za 8. dan ciklusa i dati mi detaljne upute, jer nam je ovo prvi put, ja bi trebala dobiti u ned, pa sam mislila zvati u pon, al nešto me probada stomak, mislim da bi mogla već sutra dobiti, šta ću onda, kad da zovem??pliz odgovorite, ja još nemam iskustva, tek sad krećemo u Zg, i strah me svega toga..

----------


## geceta

Zoves 1.dan,ako je to sutra,onda sutra.ak je to u ned kad ne rade,onda u pon.nema straha :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> beta 19 dana 2554


čestitam od srca.....ja sam u fazi čekanja jeseni....i nadam se d a ću napokon krenuti na vv....prije ne mogu...nema mi mm do jeseni....
a u kb osijeku su mi odbili odraditi prirodni postupak,a htjela sam još iskoristit dok mi je mm kod kuće...

----------


## kaate

> kaate, čestitam


hvala

----------


## kaate

hvala svima

----------


## hope31

kaate cestite od srca....
Pirice puno uspjeha dalje ti zelim.... :Smile:

----------


## hope31

musica isprazni inbox :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Danas obavila i drugu folikulometriju. Nešto doktor ovih dana baš i nije dobre volje....hmmm.Opet sam naručena za utorak!Sada tek postajem svjesna svega toga, da se to meni počinje dešavati.?!?!Prije toga sam mirno tek očima pratila one koje primaju injekcije, koje idu na punkciju, meni je to bilo tako još daleko i nestavrno.Sada se tek počinjem buditi i postajem svjesna toga da sam i ja sada jedna od tih, a neke druge cure sada budnim pogledima prate svaku od tih koju bockaju i koje odlaze u salu!ježim se..grrrr...Mislim da kada ja doktoru dođem na taj stol na punkciju, da će on meni dati momentalni otkaz i otpis sa liste njegovih pacijenata...šmrc :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## geceta

Krece im guzva skoro pa valjda zato.jel bila guzva za punkcije i transfere?ma glavno da si ti krenula :Smile:  ja danas sretno pijem zadnji yasmin wuhu!!!!

----------


## hope31

cure ima li sto novo gore vezano za zakon?spominje li se sto?ja sam sad na yasminu i trebala bi u stimulirani krajem mjeseca al ako ne bude zakona vjerojatno nista od stimulacije....
geceta sretno :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

hope ništa do ljeta ,kako je krenulo teka tamo oko 8 mjeseca možeš računati na novi zakon

----------


## pirica

> kaate cestite od srca....
> Pirice puno uspjeha dalje ti zelim....


tnx draga obavjesatavat cu te,a malo me i panika ulovila
*Richy* sretno, a dr vec duze vremena nije bas dobre volje

----------


## geceta

> cure ima li sto novo gore vezano za zakon?spominje li se sto?ja sam sad na yasminu i trebala bi u stimulirani krajem mjeseca al ako ne bude zakona vjerojatno nista od stimulacije....
> geceta sretno


meni je dr rekla da uopce to ne ocekujem do kasne jeseni  :Sad:  da se ne isplati... ja sam sinoc popila taj zadnji yasmin i ako mi unatoc brisevi odobri, idem u postupak, i jedva cekam da idem. hvala ti, draga, i tebi drzim fige  :Love:

----------


## Richy

Thanks pirice!!
Da,da..bitno da sam ja krenula, iz te kože sada nikuda...vidjet ću kako će mi se odvijati ovaj tjedan, ali vjerujem da krajem tjedna ostajem u ZG, pa sve do iza transfera!Ova putovanja me izlude!Jedno pitanjce...vidim da ste sve vi shvatile kako je Richy veliki paničar i veliki trtaroš?!Nije daleko od istine...neke cure su mi rekle da iako se tamo pred punkciju dobiju neke injekcije za smirenje, da bi bilo dobro popiti i jedan ili dva normabela, kako bih se u potpunosti mogla opustiti i lakše podnijeti bolove??Ja sam uspjela kupiti jedino apaurin od 5 mg, pa ne znam da li je to dobro ili ne???Inače nisam pobornik nikakvih tableta, pogotovo tako bez uputa liječnika, ali nešto definitivno moram strusiti, inače mislim da me budu na kolicima izvozili van..ha,ha...!da li je netko od vas pio taj apaurin ili normabel i kako djeluju??I koliko ranije se trebaju popiti prije punkcije da počnu djelovati??

----------


## Šiškica

Richy nemoj paničariti prije vremena, svaka punkcija ti je drugačija ,(čak i kod iste pacijentice) i ovisi o puno toga ; o broju i smještaju folikula i tvojoj toleranciji na bol.. al sve skupa nije strašno , to je trenutna bol koja brzo prođe (uglavnom) ..
Imala sam neki 6 punkcija i samo su dvije bile dosta bolne, a dvije nisam ni osjetila..
ja nisam ništa dodatno pila prije punkcije jedino sam iza jedne punkcije, popodne, kad me krenulo jako bolit popila Voltarene i iza njih i 3 sata sna bila preporođena.

  U odnosu na porod punkcija je ništa  :Grin: .. ( a imala sam ok porod)  
malo se opusti , stisni sestri ruku i brzo će proći..

jučer je bilo godinu dana kako je obavljen ET moje mrvice  tj. kako je moja curica s nama  :Heart:

----------


## Richy

Šiškice, hvala ti na potpori!!je li ova curica na sliki tvoja???Prekrasno dijetešce!!Ma sve ti ja to znam, draga moja...ali isto tako najviše od svega poznajem sebe, i točno znam kakva ću biti tamo...lagala bih kad bi rekla da mi je to jednostavno...samo sam bolno iskrena!Ja bih najradje kada bi me mogli uspavati, ali toga nema tu, kako vidim...kod mene je upravo to najgore što se ja ni kod pregleda ne mogu opustii, nego sam sva ukočena i stisnuta...I svjesna toga da samo sebi radim gore, i da me odmah sve više boli upravo iz toga razloga što sam ukočena, ali ne mogu si pomoći...baš zato znam da bih morala krknuti nešto da me malo omami prije toga, jer inače ne znam kako bu doktor to uspijo obaviti kod mene??!!Vidim da je ovih dana dosta ljut i ozbiljan....kaže on meni da ga pacijentice ljute...ajme, mislim si ja....nema on pojma kakav ću ja slučaj tek biti...Nije on ni svjestan toga! :Sad:

----------


## Destiny child

Richy ionako ćeš dobiti apaurin tamo, pa ne znam koliko ima smisla da uzimaš nešto na svoju ruku. Znam da se bojiš, ali prije svega moraš misliti na to da je to za viši cilj. Osim toga bilo bi dobro da se skuliraš ne samo zato što će ti ako se budeš bojala punkcija biti još bolnija (znam iz vlastitog iskustva, a imala sam jako puno punktiranih folikula) nego i zbog svega što slijedi poslije toga ako postupak bude uspješan. Takvo paničarenje ti sigurno neće pomoći ni da se mrvice prime. Za sve što slijedi od punkcije pa do eventualnog porođaja trebat će ti jako puno živaca i smirenja. Zato optimistično i ne razmišljaj samo tako crno...

----------


## mima235

Trebam malu pomoć. Jućer sam dobila M. Zvala sam oko12,al me stalno izbacivalo.Trebam doć 3.dan ciklusa nakon laparo. Kad da sutra idem gore?

----------


## hope31

Richy sretno i nemoj panicariti..ja ti ne bi preporucila na svoju ruku da nesto uzimas..ono sto ti oni daju dovoljno jer to svakako moras pregrmuti,i kako je siskica rekla svaka punkcija je drugacija,ja sam na zadnjoj samo molila da se oplode i samo mi je to u glavi bilo....ne brini dovoljno si jaka i samo misli na svoju mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> meni je dr rekla da uopce to ne ocekujem do kasne jeseni  da se ne isplati... ja sam sinoc popila taj zadnji yasmin i ako mi unatoc brisevi odobri, idem u postupak, i jedva cekam da idem. hvala ti, draga, i tebi drzim fige


pa to je stvarno katastrofalno koliko ga cekamo...znaci kod mene opet prirodnjak..a dobro idemo dalje..puuuuno srece ti zelim da ovaj put to bude to :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> hope ništa do ljeta ,kako je krenulo teka tamo oko 8 mjeseca možeš računati na novi zakon


hvala ti draga...stvarno sam ocekivala da ce to biti prije,ali vidim da smo svima zadnja rupa na svirali..nazalist..

----------


## geceta

Mima,ja bih rekla odmah ujutro,7.30,8 je uvijek ako kreces u postupak.Hope,draga,hvala ti :Kiss: ma sad se bojim da me ne puste zbog loseg nalaza cb-a  :Sad:  i sad sam na to mislim i sam cu se zeznut s tim i dugo cekat M al ne mogu si pomoci :Sad:  drzim fige da ni ti ne moras vise cekat zakon vec da ti uspije!ovo sto nam rade je prestrasno;(

----------


## Richy

ma to čekanje novoga zakona mislim da će još stvarno potrajati, prepucavaju se s nama kao ping pong lopticama i još nam više otežavaju situaciju, koja je već dobrano teška. 
Hope31...hvala ti na potpori! :Love: Ma iz te kože sada nikuda, morat ću stisnuti zube i nastojati se skulirati koliko to bude bilo moguće!Ja uvijek kažem da je meni teoretski sve jasno, kakav trebaš biti i kako se držati, ali u praksi mi je to teško izvodivo...psiha je kriva!!Kočnica u glavi. Šta bude moralo biti, bit će...hvala vam cure na velikoj podršci!Ljubim vas! :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> Danas obavila i drugu folikulometriju. Nešto doktor ovih dana baš i nije dobre volje....hmmm.Opet sam naručena za utorak!Sada tek postajem svjesna svega toga, da se to meni počinje dešavati.?!?!Prije toga sam mirno tek očima pratila one koje primaju injekcije, koje idu na punkciju, meni je to bilo tako još daleko i nestavrno.Sada se tek počinjem buditi i postajem svjesna toga da sam i ja sada jedna od tih, a neke druge cure sada budnim pogledima prate svaku od tih koju bockaju i koje odlaze u salu!ježim se..grrrr...Mislim da kada ja doktoru dođem na taj stol na punkciju, da će on meni dati momentalni otkaz i otpis sa liste njegovih pacijenata...šmrc


pa šta se to događa s doktorom? Već drugi izvor o tome da je nešto ajmo reći neraspoložen?

----------


## Richy

Ne znam stvarno što mu je?!Nije njemu niti malo lako s nama, to je sigurno....svaka od nas je specifična i posebna na svoj način, ima previše pacijenata i vjerovatno je prezasićen poslom! Ali osjetljiv je na bilo kakvo pitanje koje mu se postavi, mada poslije i on shvati da je grubo reagirao pa se odmah povuče i nabaci neki zez...ali moramo i njega shvatiti,zar ne??Posao mu nije niti malo lak, i vrlo je odgovoran i ozbiljan.Nadajmo se da će ga to loše raspoloženje brzo proći i da će opet biti onaj stari....Takav nam definitivno treba!!Budem ja vidjela kakav će meni biti sutra??!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Jutro svima!
Sad sam zvala na VV i sestra je naručila samo mene i to za 4. dan ciklusa, a bila je rekla 8.dan, ne kužim ništa, još ću imati M..
A za muža mi ništa nije rekla, kao prvo ćemo mene pregledati pa onda muža. Sad ja neznam šta da radim da njega naručim na neki drugi broj ili? Zvala sam na 01/23-53-907

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Možete mi reći gddje se VV nalazi? Jel to možda u bolnici Merkur?

----------


## frka

u dobru i zlu, nije VV na Merkuru. iz Petrove ulice skreneš na Srebrnjak pa sa Srebrnjaka desno u ulicu Dugi dol. uguglaj si kartu.

----------


## marincezg

> Ne znam stvarno što mu je?!Nije njemu niti malo lako s nama, to je sigurno....svaka od nas je specifična i posebna na svoj način, ima previše pacijenata i vjerovatno je prezasićen poslom! Ali osjetljiv je na bilo kakvo pitanje koje mu se postavi, mada poslije i on shvati da je grubo reagirao pa se odmah povuče i nabaci neki zez...ali moramo i njega shvatiti,zar ne??Posao mu nije niti malo lak, i vrlo je odgovoran i ozbiljan.Nadajmo se da će ga to loše raspoloženje brzo proći i da će opet biti onaj stari....Takav nam definitivno treba!!Budem ja vidjela kakav će meni biti sutra??!!


skuzila sam ja vec odavno da je on osjetljiv na svako postavljeno pitanje
 pa sam odustala sa pitanjima.......
ponekad si mislim sta manje znam bolje je za mene tj. moje zivce.....

----------


## frka

i prije je Alebić bio šutljiv i nerado ulazio u obrazlaganja, ali neodgovaranje i njurganje na postavljena pitanja po meni nije u redu - mi smo ti koji smo u postupcima, koji se liječimo i imamo pravo biti upućeni u sve i dobiti odgovor na svako postavljeno pitanje. ne dajte se smesti - zahtijevajte odgovore da biste mirne izašle iz ordinacije, a ne s tisuću upitnika iznad glave.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Kako se zove doktorica ginekologinja? Ja sam naručena kod nje, a nemogu se sjetiti..čini mi se da se preziva Jukić ali ima još jedno prezime.. :Confused:

----------


## musica

> Kako se zove doktorica ginekologinja? Ja sam naručena kod nje, a nemogu se sjetiti..čini mi se da se preziva Jukić ali ima još jedno prezime..




Doktorica se zove* Doroteja Pavan Jukić*

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala musica! :Smile:

----------


## geceta

buduci da inace nisam nikad pila kontracepciju, kad se dobije M nakon yasmina i opet se ide piti, dal se pije na 1.dc ili na 3. ?ocekujem da ce me odbiti i da necu sada u postupak  :Sad:  jadna sam si i ljuta na samu sebe ali sto cu

----------


## sarahkay

Pozdrav, cure!

Spremam se ovih dana na 1. pregled na VV a uz to ću vaditi i hormone. Negdje sam pročitala da nalazi hormona idu direktno dr-u i da ih on stavlja u povijest bolesti. Zanima me jel se netko pokušao dogovoriti da dobije kopiju za svoju dokumentaciju (naime, probala bih ubaciti koji prirodnjak ili polustimulirani privatno dok čekam termin za VV pa da ne moram opet negdje drugdjesve iznova vaditi)

----------


## geceta

Mislim da mozes bez problema dobiti svoj primjerak,barem to kod doktorice nije frka

----------


## geceta

Eh i da,ja sam nedavno vadila samo hormone stitnjace gore i pitali su me u labu kome da salju nalaze,doktorici ili meni

----------


## sarahkay

Geceta, hvala!

----------


## geceta

Ma nema problema :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Geceta....ja,kada sam pila yasmin, dolazila bih treći dan ciklusa doktoru, i kaa me nije stavio u postupak zbog već mojih problema..cista,endometrij...i produžio mi terapiju yasminom, odmah bi počela s njim taj treći dan ciklusa, a on bi rekao do kada da pijem...prvi puta sam pila čak dvije kutije odjednom...drugi puta mi je u jednoj kutiji ostalo dvije tablete, a treći puta mi je ostalo njih pet!Tako da je...treći dan!
Frka....slažem se u potpunosti s tobom...I ja mislim da imamo puno pravo pitati sve što nas zanima, ipak se radi o našemu tijelu...ja grabim priliku čim počnem sa skidanjem da ga pitam stvari koje me zanimaju, ali nekako u zadnje vrijeme dr. postane alergičan na takve stvari...Opet ponavljam da znam i da sam svjesna toga da ni njemu nije lako s nama, ali mislim da bi ipak trebao biti malo pažljiviji prema nama!
Baš me zanima kako mi bude prošao sutrašnji dan tamo??!!hmmm...
Pozdrav curke!

----------


## Šiškica

Sad ću ja opet ispast baba i braniti dr.A.  :Grin: ..

Mislim da bi bio malo manje nervozan kad bi se parovi koji ulaze u MPO vode malo više informirali osvojoj problematici..
Postoji internet i stručna literatura.. I mislim da se svi moraju informirati što je to AIH, IVF, ISCI, jel klinika ima anesteziju, što je to punkcija, kak se izvodi punkcija,  i slična pitanja..

U tri godine kampiranja na VV-u čula sam tako glupih pitanja da nisam mogla vjerovat svojim ušima .. I danas se  pitam kako je moguće da žena koja je u postupku i to jutro sjedi i čeka punkciju pita žene oko sebe kako se to radi i kako te js izlaze van  :Shock: ..

Mislim da nas gotovo u svakom trenutku ima toliko u postupcima da dr ne može držati svakom paru predavanja ( od početka "Gđo. ovo vam je maternica, ovo jajovod a ovo jajanik...."pa dalje uz crtanje..Ovo ćemo vam raditi , pa ovo)

Meni je ok da se dogovorimo oko terapije i da mi odgovori kako napreduje postupak, al da mi sve objašnjava je čisto gubljenje vremena..

----------


## Šiškica

I netko je pitao jel ova curka iz avatara moja..

Da to je moja beba s VV-a..  :Zaljubljen:  (Iz sedmog postupka)

----------


## Mury

> Sad ću ja opet ispast baba i braniti dr.A. ..
> 
> Mislim da bi bio malo manje nervozan kad bi se parovi koji ulaze u MPO vode malo više informirali osvojoj problematici..
> Postoji internet i stručna literatura.. I mislim da se svi moraju informirati što je to AIH, IVF, ISCI, jel klinika ima anesteziju, što je to punkcija, kak se izvodi punkcija,  i slična pitanja..
> 
> U tri godine kampiranja na VV-u čula sam tako glupih pitanja da nisam mogla vjerovat svojim ušima .. I danas se  pitam kako je moguće da žena koja je u postupku i to jutro sjedi i čeka punkciju pita žene oko sebe kako se to radi i kako te js izlaze van ..
> 
> Mislim da nas gotovo u svakom trenutku ima toliko u postupcima da dr ne može držati svakom paru predavanja ( od početka "Gđo. ovo vam je maternica, ovo jajovod a ovo jajanik...."pa dalje uz crtanje..Ovo ćemo vam raditi , pa ovo)
> 
> Meni je ok da se dogovorimo oko terapije i da mi odgovori kako napreduje postupak, al da mi sve objašnjava je čisto gubljenje vremena..


potpisujem sve!!!
avatar Šiškice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Strašna

> Sad ću ja opet ispast baba i braniti dr.A. ..
> 
> Mislim da bi bio malo manje nervozan kad bi se parovi koji ulaze u MPO vode malo više informirali osvojoj problematici..
> Postoji internet i stručna literatura.. I mislim da se svi moraju informirati što je to AIH, IVF, ISCI, jel klinika ima anesteziju, što je to punkcija, kak se izvodi punkcija,  i slična pitanja..
> 
> U tri godine kampiranja na VV-u čula sam tako glupih pitanja da nisam mogla vjerovat svojim ušima .. I danas se  pitam kako je moguće da žena koja je u postupku i to jutro sjedi i čeka punkciju pita žene oko sebe kako se to radi i kako te js izlaze van ..
> 
> Mislim da nas gotovo u svakom trenutku ima toliko u postupcima da dr ne može držati svakom paru predavanja ( od početka "Gđo. ovo vam je maternica, ovo jajovod a ovo jajanik...."pa dalje uz crtanje..Ovo ćemo vam raditi , pa ovo)
> 
> Meni je ok da se dogovorimo oko terapije i da mi odgovori kako napreduje postupak, al da mi sve objašnjava je čisto gubljenje vremena..


Bome i ja ovo debelo potpisujem! Sjećam se kad sam kretala na VV, informirala sma se na sve strane...internet najviše i kad sam došla gore jako dobro sam znala šta me čeka. Naravno svaki postupak se razlikuje od drugog, ali osnovni pojmovi koje si navela se moraju poznavat prije no što kreneš u bilo šta.

----------


## geceta

i ja se sjećam glupih komentara iz čekaone :/ ne kazem da sam bila super informirana u pocetku ali sam se pokusavala informirati, greska mi je jedino sto sam dosla ovdje tek nakon sto sam dosla gore, sto nisam dosla isti dan kad smo krenuli na sgram. i naravno da je njemu pun kufer odgovaranja na glupa pitanja, banalna i da onda nekad i popi... kad imas i pametno pitanje, iako doktorica na sve smireno, jos uvijek ima zivaca, krace je tam  :Smile:

----------


## frka

eto, cure, ja se ne slažem s vama. da ne bi bilo zabune, i ja sam bila pacijent dr. A i moja je beba došla na svijet uz njegovu pomoć i za to sam mu, naravno, zahvalna, kao i ostatku ekipe na VV-u. meni je dr. A full simpa i bila sam zadovoljna cijelom ekipom na VV-u, ali svejedno nastojim biti objektivna. doktorova je DUŽNOST i OBAVEZA uputiti pacijenta u sve segmente postupka, kao i odgovoriti na SVA pitanja bez obzira na to koliko su ona (iz vašeg kuta gledanja) banalna i što ih ponavlja 1000 puta dnevno. pacijentova dužnost NIJE kopanje po internetu i dobivanje informacija na forumima. i ne zaboravite da nema svatko pristup internetu niti se svi njime znaju služiti. ako vas nešto zanima i brine, imate pravo dobiti odgovor na pitanje OD DR-a.

----------


## musica

frka  slažem se sa tobom

----------


## bubekica

molim info. bila sam prije cca 2 tjedna na prvom pregledu kod dr. A. (o kojem sve najbolje), na povijesti bolesti mi pise da se javim s nalazom hsg i androloske obrade supruga i uputnicama za pregled i amh. planira se klomifen + ciljani, naravno ako sgram bude ok. dal da amh vadim prije pa imam spreman nalaz? nije mi jasno zasto na taj pregled moram doci s uputnicom za amh, nece li to otegnuti pricu za jos jedan ciklus? hvala!

----------


## mare41

bubek, a hsg i androloška? amh nije ovisan o danu ciklusa i napravi ga što prije

----------


## bubekica

hsg i androloga vec imam naruceno, zanima me cisto kad cu ic po uputnicu za hsg dal da uzmem i odmah za amh i izvadim prije (kadgod), ocito je odgovor da. sve jasno, hvala.

----------


## geceta

ma neeeee, ja ne kazem da treba traziti odgovore na netu i po forumima, i tu ima brdo krivih info ali mislim da treba upucen ici u postupke a ne da dolazis do punkcije i da pojma nemas o tome. ja sam dozivjela da se zenska skljokala i htjela pobjec iz one cekaone ispred sale i odustat od svega kad su sestre donijele opce onaj "pladanj" s instrumentima koje dr koristi i na samom pregledu jer je ona mislila da ce ju pikat u trbuh. isto tako se, frka, slazem s tobom da je to njegov posao i da treba odgovarat i nemam nikakve zamjerke za njega, uvijek je bio ljubazan i odgovorio mi ako sam imala sto pitati, iako nisam njegov pacijent.

----------


## kiša

Na pitanje koliko imam folikula, odgovor je uvijek bio: Ima ih ili bit će ih. Mislim svaka čast svakome, ali... to nije način komunikacije s pacijentom

----------


## amyx

Slažem se sa *Šiškicom*...malo informiranja nikome nije naškodilo. U čekaoni sam čula komentare jedne ženske kako ona ide na *potpomognutu oplodnju* ( AIH je bio u pitanju) i rekla je kako nikad ne bi pristala na *umjetnu oplodnju* ( mislila je na IVF), :Shock:  :Shock:  dalje komentari jedne žensk kako je ona sa dr dogovorila da će joj proizvesti samo 3 jajne stanice , itd ...

*Šiškice* curka ti je preslatka  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amyx

A što se tiće dr A on je oduvijek bio takav ... jako težak na informacijama. Samo ja sam takva kakva jesam ( neki s ovog foruma me znaju privatno ) pa sam s njim uvijek imala neki poseban način komunikacije i dobila sam uglavnom sve informacije koje su me zanimale. I kad je bio ajmo reč loše volje i neraspoložen, uspjela sam ga nasmijat sa svojim pitanjima i komentarima

----------


## andream

> Na pitanje koliko imam folikula, odgovor je uvijek bio: Ima ih ili bit će ih. Mislim svaka čast svakome, ali... to nije način komunikacije s pacijentom


Ja sam još neuljudniji odgovor jednom dobila: nisam ih brojao! Pobogu, pa bar je to mogao reći uoči štoperice. Bilo je tu još nekih drugih natezanja, možda nije sad nakon svega niti fer da pišem (tipa imamo li mi uopće štogod zamrznutog? - ok ovo je bilo onako ležerno, ali mislim da je pored svega kroz što prolazimo zaslužujemo bar osnovne informacije o tijeku postupka). Ne mislim pritom na objašnjavanja tipa što je punkcija ili štoperica - iako ovo posljednje već graniči s tim treba li ili ne to pacijent znati. 
Bez brige, doživjela sam i ja jednom da u drugoj klinici (Vg) pacijentica pita uoči punkcije radi li se IVF u tijelu ili izvan (!), ali uistinu ne mislim ovdje pritom na takva pitanja. To mi je već u sferi "ljudi izvanzemaljaca".

----------


## eva133

Ja mislim da on ne govori neke stvari da se pacijentice ne bi brinule prije postupka. Ja sam isto uvijek pitala koliko ih je i uvijek je bio neodređen odgovor. Ako ih ima puno znači svi moraju van, pa vjerojatno ne govori broj da se ne uplašimo prije reda. Uglavnom sam za ostale stvari dobivala odgovor. Sve ovisi i o njegovom raspoloženju i o pitanju pacijentice. 
Nema on ni vremena svima odgovarati, pa odgovore dobiju samo uporne. Borite se cure.

----------


## lovekd

Evo, pratim ovu polemiku oko odnosa dr.A! Slažem se sa frkom, ali opet da se dr. postavljaju neka banalna pitanja, to definitivno ne! I normalno pa onda dr. poludi i bude neraspoložen! Evo, npr, ja sam ga samo jednom pitala ( još u prvom postupku ) jel mi endometrij dobar, na što je on odgovorio - pa to me sve danas pitaju. Šta se o tome u čekaoni priča, pa da me sve pitaju? Ma, ja sam tu da brinem jel sve u redu, vas to ne treba zanimati, ne brinite o nepotrebnim stvarima. Onda mi je to bilo malo čudno, al sad u drugom postupku sam skužila da je skroz u pravu! Naime, imala sam 11 folikula, kji su bili fenomenalni, a na kraju samo 4js, od kojih 2 baš i nisu bile nešto! To sam čula na punkciji tek, i bila u bedu! Dobro da nisam prije znala, jer bi imala velika očekivanja, a onda bi mi možda još teže bilo!

Eto, svima želim veeeeliku sreću, veeeeliko strpljenje i da sve čim prije dođete do tako željene bebice!  :Bye:  i  :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## kaate

> Sad ću ja opet ispast baba i braniti dr.A. ..
> 
> Mislim da bi bio malo manje nervozan kad bi se parovi koji ulaze u MPO vode malo više informirali osvojoj problematici..
> Postoji internet i stručna literatura.. I mislim da se svi moraju informirati što je to AIH, IVF, ISCI, jel klinika ima anesteziju, što je to punkcija, kak se izvodi punkcija,  i slična pitanja..
> 
> U tri godine kampiranja na VV-u čula sam tako glupih pitanja da nisam mogla vjerovat svojim ušima .. I danas se  pitam kako je moguće da žena koja je u postupku i to jutro sjedi i čeka punkciju pita žene oko sebe kako se to radi i kako te js izlaze van ..
> 
> Mislim da nas gotovo u svakom trenutku ima toliko u postupcima da dr ne može držati svakom paru predavanja ( od početka "Gđo. ovo vam je maternica, ovo jajovod a ovo jajanik...."pa dalje uz crtanje..Ovo ćemo vam raditi , pa ovo)
> 
> Meni je ok da se dogovorimo oko terapije i da mi odgovori kako napreduje postupak, al da mi sve objašnjava je čisto gubljenje vremena..


U potpunosti se slažem, i mogu reći da kada kod prvog puta nisam znala previše bilo mi je lakše, u poćetku sam bila ljuta na nedobivene odgovore, ali bio je u pravu. Svaki sljedeći put sam znala što me oćekuje i bilo mi je samo gore.

----------


## Alcantra

da se nadovežem na prethodne komentare

dr. A nas je vodio kroz jedan AIH i dva IVF postupka - drugi dobitni, u 22 tjednu trudnoće sam.  
S obzirom na gužve koje su bile trudila sam se što prije pripremiti za pregled, a pitanja unaprijed napisati na jedan papirić i uglavnom bih dobila sve odgovore i bila zadovoljna. 

Ne pamtim loše raspoloženje u dr i ako je nadam se da je prolazno. Za sestre također sve pohvale.

Svim curama sretno u postupcima  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Evo da se i ja nadovežem na ovu tematiku....Danas jasno i glasno mogu reći da je doktor bio jako dobro raspoložen, kada je izlazio danas iz sale čak je i pjevušio nešto sebi u bradu sa osmijehom na licu!!Hmmm,yesss!!Takvoga mi trebamo.Ipak s rezervom sam ušla kada me prozvao, nisam ništa pričala,a on će meni...da zašto šutim i zašto sam neraspoložena??!!Kažem ja njemu da sam pretprošli i prošli puta gotovo dobila batina, pa da sam odlučila danas šutiti...On se glasno nasmijao i rekao da "pucam sa pitanjima i da će mi baš sve reći što zna"!!Pregled prošao ok...I sam mi je rekao kako ovih dana baš i nije bio neki, ali da danas puno bolje raspoložen, što se i dalo primjetiti!...rekao mi je čak i to da ako sve bude kako treba u četvrtak na folikulom.da ću već u subotu imati punkciju, a u ponedjeljak transfer!!Baš sam bila sretna što ga vidim takvoga optimističnog!!Samo neka takav i ostane!!

----------


## 123beba

Cure bok! 
Već neko vrijeme vas pratim no do sada se nisam registrirala na forumu i evo konačno se odlučih pridružiti!  :Smile:  
Mi smo krajem prošle godine saznali za našu dijagnozu i do sada smo bili samo na prvom dogovoru sa dr. A. 
Situacija nam je ovakva... 
Meni sve OK, muž ima Oligoasthenozoospermiu... Dr. A i urologica sa Rebra ne preporučuju operaciju varikokele obzirom da bi u slučaju pogoršanja vjerotno bili sterilni.  :Sad: 
Kako smo ranije sve preglede napravili izvan VV, muž mora k andrologu i na spermiogram (3. po redu) i taj pregled čekamo 16.05.2012. Dobila sam info da se nakon toga čekaju nalazi još 1,5 mjesec te tada trebam doći moj 3 dan ciklusa.

Ako nije problem, ja bih imala sad par pitanja ako mi tko može pomoći...  :Smile: 
- kolika je mogućnost da moj 3 dc krenemo u postupak s ovakvom situacijom? Vidjela sam da dosta cura pije yasmin, no nisam sigurna jel to samo u slučaju POC ili ima neku ulogu prije kretanja u postupak... Za taj dolazak mi je samo tražio uputnicu za hormone...
- znate li kakvu bih dokumentaciju trebala prikupiti? Kada sam bila prvi put rekli su mi da mi neće davati nikakve detaljne info vezano uz to jer se možda zakon izmjeni u međuvremnu pa bude trebalo nešto drugo.
- Jedino što sam dodatno tražila svoju gin. da mi da uputnicu za Petrovu 3 (krvna grupa, rh faktor...) Trebam li još što prije postupka?
- Zna li tko nakon koliko vremena nalaz androloga bude kod dr. A da ne čekam nalaz poštom?
-Ja sam pretpostavila da sa ovakvom dijagnozom nama jedino ostaje ICSI, no to je samo moja pretpostavka, zna li tko postoji li negdje dostupna tona definicija kada se pristupa IVF ili ICSI?
- U novom prijedlogu zakona se spominje "teška muška neplodnost" - pokušala sam naći definiciju na netu, no nisam uspjela... Zna li tko od vas gdje bih to mogla pronaći?

Ajme, baš vas zagnjavih... Sorry ako su mi neka pitanja možda blesava, no hvala unaprijed svima na odgovorima!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Nije stvar u dobroj volji (zna on itekako biti simpatičan, jednom je recimo izjavio "jesam vas sve lijepo oborio s nogu, jel da" - a mi ležale nakon transfera u predsali), nije to u pitanju, već kako frka piše, stvar je u dobivanju informacija. dakle ako pitam koliko imam folikula, to je tako jednostavno pitanje za koji odgovor ne treba niti sekundu vremena, tj na koje želim i odgovor kao pacijent, bez obzira što će mi se dalje rojiti u glavi. Ovdje ne pali po meni retorika "možda bolje da ne znam" ili "sve ovisi o njegovom raspoloženju" (ajme majko ako je tako). Ako kao pacijent želim znati, onda imam pravo dobiti i odgovor, kao i kod svakog drugog liječenja i terapije. Možda smo sad malo otišli u oftopic pa nas moderatorica i pošpota, ali eto, po meni je pravo na informaciju osnovno pravo pacijenta. Bez obzira imao li doktor "loš" ili "dobar" dan.

----------


## geceta

123beba,pokusat cu na neka pitanja odg.nalaz ce kod doktora bit vec kroz 2tj najvj.nece na taj tvoj pregled odmah krenuti u postupak jer tek tad vadis hormone i jos moras prikupit ostale papire i proc savjetovanje,tad ce ti rec da se to idete naruciti.u petrovoj odmah obavi skupa s muzem i hiv i sve druge bolestine.procitaj rodinu brosuru gdje su objasnjeni svi postupci ali da,ovo je kao muski faktor koji spominjes i tu ide ili IVF ili ICSI,ovisno o brojceku i stanju spermija u tom postupku,ali o tom ce biolog vodit brigu.jeste vi onda operirali varikokelu??ps.mozda vas androlog prije postupka jos nekam uputi,u svakom slucaju,nemoj se previse nadati postupku prije ljeta :Sad: nazalost

----------


## beilana

ja do sad definitivno nisam imala problema da mi doktor ne želi odg na neko pitanje, il da je neljubazan, jedino kaj je bilo prošli put, pitala sam koliko imam folikula, on je rekao, vidjet ćemo sutra, al sam ja onda kad sam nosila papire sestrama pogledala na listu, i vidjela da piše D2, L1, znaći desno 2 lijevo 1, i to je 3, nije mi morao ni odg, ja uvijek kopam po tim papirima kao ih idem predavat sestrama :D

----------


## geceta

zanemari ovo pitanje za varikokelu, procitah ponovno sto si napisala  :Smile:  eh i da, sretno!!!!

----------


## kitty

curke, evo i mene ponovo k vama. danas zadnji Duphaston, onda čekam M i krećemo. nisam baš oduševljena, ali ne mogu više čekati novi zakon  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pirica

petak 27.4. nas 3-4 naručene u 07:30 na uzv, dr kasni kažu sestre iz dežurstva je ok čekat ćemo nije greda...došao je malo prije 9 otišao u salu. počeo nas prozivat u cca 10:30, ni sorry što ste čekale ništa, a druga stvar nas je bilo 3-4 da nitko u čet nije moga nazvat i reć dođite u 10h

----------


## kitty

> Sad ću ja opet ispast baba i braniti dr.A. ..
> 
> Mislim da bi bio malo manje nervozan kad bi se parovi koji ulaze u MPO vode malo više informirali osvojoj problematici..
> Postoji internet i stručna literatura.. I mislim da se svi moraju informirati što je to AIH, IVF, ISCI, jel klinika ima anesteziju, što je to punkcija, kak se izvodi punkcija,  i slična pitanja..
> 
> U tri godine kampiranja na VV-u čula sam tako glupih pitanja da nisam mogla vjerovat svojim ušima .. I danas se  pitam kako je moguće da žena koja je u postupku i to jutro sjedi i čeka punkciju pita žene oko sebe kako se to radi i kako te js izlaze van ..
> 
> Mislim da nas gotovo u svakom trenutku ima toliko u postupcima da dr ne može držati svakom paru predavanja ( od početka "Gđo. ovo vam je maternica, ovo jajovod a ovo jajanik...."pa dalje uz crtanje..Ovo ćemo vam raditi , pa ovo)
> 
> Meni je ok da se dogovorimo oko terapije i da mi odgovori kako napreduje postupak, al da mi sve objašnjava je čisto gubljenje vremena..


vidim da je rasprava uzela maha, pa moram i ja ovo potpisati.

a ovo što je dr kasnio jer je bio iz dežurstva - to je tipičan primjer problema hrvatskog zdravstva i kroničnog manjka ljudi, jer bi on nakon dežurstva (24 sata rada, moguće da nije ni spavao ili je uspio uloviti 2-3 sata sna) po zakonu trebao imati slobodan dan, ali ne, on mora ostati raditi još 8 sati, dakle 32 sata u komadu. i nakon toga sljedeći dan ispočetka.

ja se zaista ne mogu požaliti da nekad nisam dobila odgovor na pitanje ili da je dr bio nervozan - stvarno sve pohvale ne samo za dr A nego i sve ostale na VV-u!

----------


## 123beba

Gaceta hvala na informacijama! 
Ja sam se bas nadala da bi mogli u postupak odmah taj ciklus kada mi vade hormone... Zna li mi tko reći što nam od dokumentacije sve treba obzirom da nam je na vv odgođeno savjetovanje jer nisu znali čekati ili ne novi zakon. Ako sam dobro shvatila, na početku foruma vise nisu azurirani podaci?

----------


## pirica

*kitty* da je samo rekao sorry, ali ništa kao da se ništa nije desilo, sve je to nama jasno al ta jedna rječ puno znaći, a da i ja isto radim i moje vrijeme isto košta

----------


## kitty

ma naravno pirice, sorry ako sam te uvrijedila, nije mi to bila namjera. moja poanta je bila da kao što očekujemo da dr-ovi imaju razumijevanja za nas tako bi i mi morali imati razumijevanja za njih. cijeli sustav organizacije zdravstva je loš, vjeruj mi, znam što govorim jer i ja radim u jednoj bolnici. a na VV-u sve još i jako dobro funkcionira s obzirom na uvjete.

----------


## geceta

> Gaceta hvala na informacijama! 
> Ja sam se bas nadala da bi mogli u postupak odmah taj ciklus kada mi vade hormone... Zna li mi tko reći što nam od dokumentacije sve treba obzirom da nam je na vv odgođeno savjetovanje jer nisu znali čekati ili ne novi zakon. Ako sam dobro shvatila, na početku foruma vise nisu azurirani podaci?


 Sve te info jos vrijede. Narucen ti je muz andrologu i tad ce vadit i hormone i dat uzorak za spermiogram. Ti kad dobijes, javit ces se i isto ces vaditi i hormone i obavit ces pregled. Do tada ce valjda biti gotov i muzev nalaz i bit ce kod dr. Ne mozes tada odmah u postupak kad ce te slati jos na neke dodatne pretrage mozda i kad trebaju dobiti i tvoje nalaze i sagledati ukupnu situaciju. Ne znam kad su ti to rekli da ne idete na savjetovanje, sad jos uvijek stoji da je to obavezno pa ce te taj puta i na to naruciti. Jos ces morati na testiranje na penicilin, rh i krvna grupa, HIV, hepatitise, donijet briseve i papu, i mozda jos nesto ako vam nalazi ne budu ok. Mi smo obavili i kariogram ( taj nalaz se ceka 2mj! ). Buduci da ti ide ljeto i da dosta toga se moras unaprijed naruciti i jos cekati nalaze pa krenu go zato sam rekla da se nemoj previse nadati da ces odmah sa sljedecim ciklusom u postupak. Prvo moras sakupiti sve nalaze pa onda dr dobro promotri na sto bi vas slao i tek tada sa sljedecim ciklusom startas.

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje....kasni mi menga već 5 dana....nikada mi ne kasni...postupke sam imala prije 3-4 mj....stimulirani sam imala prije 5 mj.....dakle postupke mogu staviti sa strane....imam jedan jajovod koji je neprohodan,i sada me zanima da li moguće da mi kasni zbog prijašnjih postupaka?!
na trudnoću me nekako strah i pomisliti da ne gajim lažne nade....ali i taj dio postoji...bojim se VM trudnoće...jedino to....kontaktirala sam dr-a i rekao mi je da je tolerancija kašnjenja m do 35 dc,ako ne dobijem da napravim test i naravno pregled....
a joooj a ja bi tako prije napravila test.....
simptome nemam nikakve osim lagano probadanje u donjem dijelu leđa i to u intervalima....
a možda su mi se mj poremetile zbog tih postupaka....
šta vi mislite?!
hvala vam na odgovorima

----------


## cvijetić

Cure jel može pomoć. Čitam da ste pisali nešto tu o hormonima i nalazima pa me zanima sljedeće : vratila sam se na VV i naručena sam osmi dan ciklusa, znam da prije nije tako funkcioniralo pa me zanima koji se nalazi vade tada. Po svemu kako sam shvatila preko telefona vjerovatno neidem u postupak ovaj mj, nego samo neke pretrage radim. Dal to znači da ako bude sve kako treba mogu u punu stimulaciju u sljedećem ciklusu.

----------


## geceta

Ako su te narucili 8dc na hormone,onda prvo cekas nalaze da bi razmatrali kad ides u postupak.

----------


## geceta

Sanda,meni nikad nije kasnila dok nisam krenula u postupke,sad vise nikad ne znam kad bi mogla doc

----------


## Richy

Sutra još jedna folikulometrija. Skroz mi odzvanjaju riječi doktora od prošli puta.." u subotu najvjerovatnije punkcija! "...danas je tek srijeda, a ja sam toliko nemirna kao da j sutra ta subota?!Sama sebe pokušavam umiriti, ali k vragu...misli se uvijek vraćaju na isto!Od sutra ostajem u Zg dok sv ovo ne završi...bit će nemirne ove noći koje su predamnom!Štoperica se daje u guzu zar ne??Da li se štoperica najčešće prima u nekim kasnim večernjim satima ili???ja bih najradije da mi štopericu daju sestre na VV kada ću već biti u Zg...pa da li mi netko može reći da li se u te večernje sate može normalno ući u bolnicu ili kakva je procedura tamo za štopericu???

----------


## eva133

Štopericu ćeš primiti u guzu da, i u večernjim satima, zavisi kad ti kaže. Bit će u rasponu od 19-23 sata. Na vv možeš primiti štopericu, ali nema onda sestara nego daje netko drugi, ne sjećam se više ni na kojem katu. Pitaj sve sutra. I sretno.

----------


## applepie

ej Sanda ja se nadam da je trudnoća, možda je ovulacija kasnila.
ali na tvome bi mjestu napravila test da se stvarno ne bi desila VM, a tada je važno pravovremeno reagirati (imala sam jednu VM)

želim ti + na testu, pozitivnu betu i materičnu trudnoću!

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti eva133!!!Javim ti se!pusa :Wink:

----------


## cvijetić

> Ako su te narucili 8dc na hormone,onda prvo cekas nalaze da bi razmatrali kad ides u postupak.


hvala ti :Kiss:

----------


## sarahkay

Drage cure!

Mi smo eto krenuli u pretrage na VV. Suprug je naručen za pregled kod androloga, ali tog dana su neplanirano uletjele poslovne obaveze koje ne može odgoditi. Zanima me koliko su vaši muževi čekali na pregled te koliko pregled traje i jel možemo računati da bi do podneva bio gotov? Jel netko ima takve informacije, dosta nas to kopka...

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda,meni nikad nije kasnila dok nisam krenula u postupke,sad vise nikad ne znam kad bi mogla doc


meni je uvijek normalno dolazila poslije postupaka....sada ih nisam imala 3-4 ciklusa...ma ja isto mislim da se nešto poremetilo

----------


## sanda1977

> ej Sanda ja se nadam da je trudnoća, možda je ovulacija kasnila.
> ali na tvome bi mjestu napravila test da se stvarno ne bi desila VM, a tada je važno pravovremeno reagirati (imala sam jednu VM)
> 
> želim ti + na testu, pozitivnu betu i materičnu trudnoću!


hvala ti na lijepim željama! i ja sam imala 1 VM....kaotićnu a došla sam na vrijeme....zavlačili me mjesec dana po bolnici da će kao sama otići pa mi je pukao jajovod skoro dobila sepsu....puna trbušna šupljina krvi...bolovi....i drenaža....strašno..pričekat ću još sutra pa ću napraviti test

----------


## piki

> Drage cure!
> 
> Mi smo eto krenuli u pretrage na VV. Suprug je naručen za pregled kod androloga, ali tog dana su neplanirano uletjele poslovne obaveze koje ne može odgoditi. Zanima me koliko su vaši muževi čekali na pregled te koliko pregled traje i jel možemo računati da bi do podneva bio gotov? Jel netko ima takve informacije, dosta nas to kopka...


Koliko znam gužva je kod androloga. Ja sam svog dragog naručila prije dva tjedna za 19.6. Prvi pregled nije trajao previše dugo. U dogovoreno vrijeme je bio na redu, tako da ako ikako može nemojte odgađati pregled jer se dugo čeka.

----------


## bubekica

> Drage cure!
> 
> Mi smo eto krenuli u pretrage na VV. Suprug je naručen za pregled kod androloga, ali tog dana su neplanirano uletjele poslovne obaveze koje ne može odgoditi. Zanima me koliko su vaši muževi čekali na pregled te koliko pregled traje i jel možemo računati da bi do podneva bio gotov? Jel netko ima takve informacije, dosta nas to kopka...


ako ne stigne TM, mozda mozemo zamijeniti termine, moj ima 9.7., kad ima tvoj?

----------


## geceta

je, guzva je gore za poludit, ja sam zvala krajem 3.,pocetkom 4. da bih narucila muza 23.5.  :Sad: 
danas zovem i nadam se startanju

----------


## 123beba

Mi smo se naručili andrologu 19.3. i tada je slobodan termin bio tek 16.5. To mi je bilo strašno no sad se već bliži datum pa mi je nekako lakše... no, svakako se dugo čeka... Nemojte odgađati!

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam mislila danas napravit test,ali sam ipak odustala...pričekat ću ponedjeljak ili dok se ne pojavi....jedino sam mjerila bazalnu temperaturu koja je 36,9....malo višlja....

----------


## geceta

sanda, koji ti je to onda danas dan? ja sam si kupila neke jeftine testove preko neta da imam, hoces da ti kojeg posaljem? sam cist sumnjam da bi ti dosao do ponedeljka  :Sad:  a da ti to obavis prije?  :Smile: 
i usput javljam da ulazim u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, koji ti je to onda danas dan? ja sam si kupila neke jeftine testove preko neta da imam, hoces da ti kojeg posaljem? sam cist sumnjam da bi ti dosao do ponedeljka  a da ti to obavis prije? 
> i usput javljam da ulazim u postupak


ej napravila sam test negativan je.....neki clearblue.... :Sad: 
danas mi je 32 dc,ali s tim da mi je ciklus 26 dc...
hvala ti na ponudi puno...
sretno u postupku....
ja moram čekati 9 mj...neće mi biti mm... :Love:

----------


## geceta

ajoj  :Sad:  onda pricekaj do ponedeljka, to je taman ono kako je dr A rekao, nadam se da bude sve okej  :Love:  
hvala ti puno!!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> ajoj  onda pricekaj do ponedeljka, to je taman ono kako je dr A rekao, nadam se da bude sve okej  
> hvala ti puno!!


misliš da ipak ponovim u ponedjeljak test...ako naravno ne dobijem?!

----------


## geceta

ne, ne, nisam to mislila, ma na sve strane sam i malo van sebe pa ne razmisljam. mislila sam tad je 36. dan a on je nesto spominjao kao do 35 se tolerira pa da ces ga tad zvati

----------


## geceta

joj, ja ti drzim fige da ovaj vikend procuris

----------


## Richy

Danas obavila zadnju folikulometriju, danas š'toperica...u subotu punkcija!Dr. Alebića nema u subotu, tako da će svima punkcije raditi doktorica!Od ponedjeljka je opet na bolnici doktor, tako da će transfere i sve ostalo za ponedjeljak obavljati doktor!Nadam se da će sve biti kako i treba!?Kakva je doktorica na punkcijama??Ajme sada sam navikla n dr.A.ali me baš danas rastužio kada mi je rekao da ga u subotu nema :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## geceta

steta sto nisi i sutra gore da se vidimo  :Smile:  znam da njoj treba vise vremena, kad je ona radila punkcije, ja sam cekala za ET i cure su bile zadovoljne njome, da nije bilo razlike. ne brini, sve bude okej, sretno!!!! znas li koliko vas ima?

----------


## sarahkay

Drage cure!

MM se uspio dogovoriti na poslu, taj dan će uskočit kolega ako on zakasni. Svejedno hvala na informacijama i ponudama za zamjenu  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Ne znam koliko ce nas biti u subotu...znam samo da kada sam upisivala muza u labosu da je ona zena rekla kolegicama"ovo je treca stimulirana"...a sada sto je time htjela reci,nemam pojma!Veceras sam gore na VV primila stopericu i sada cekam subotu!!Geceta,i meni je zao....

----------


## sanda1977

brine me ova m....probada me lijevi jajnik...bojim se da nije VM.....jer kada sam imala VM mi test bio jedva vidljiv,a puno kasnije sam ga pravila nego sada.....nisam još dobila.....čekam taj ponedjeljak...
jel nekom test pokazao negativno a ipak je bila u pitanju trudnoća?!

----------


## Richy

Da li jos netko ide u subotu na punkciju??Ne mogu spavati,prenervozna sam....srce tuce kao ludo!

----------


## jo1974

> Da li jos netko ide u subotu na punkciju??Ne mogu spavati,prenervozna sam....srce tuce kao ludo!


daj smiri se richy i spavaj, nisam na punkciji ali dočiču ujutro pa ti dam dozu pozitive

----------


## sanda1977

> brine me ova m....probada me lijevi jajnik...bojim se da nije VM.....jer kada sam imala VM mi test bio jedva vidljiv,a puno kasnije sam ga pravila nego sada.....nisam još dobila.....čekam taj ponedjeljak...
> jel nekom test pokazao negativno a ipak je bila u pitanju trudnoća?!


još nema m.... :Sad: (

----------


## NINA30

Bok,
16.5. sam naručena za 1 pregled kod dr.A,.nemam pojma što mogu očekivati....nisam ponavljala nikakve nalaze nosim ono što imam nadam se da neće vrtiti očima i da se neću osjećati da sam prevalila 200km bez trule veze......
Nisam pitala što na putnici mora pisati,budući da sam kod vađenja krvi za AMH moralo pisati KB Merkur klinika VV.
Može li mi netko reći što točno treba pisati na uputnici za pregled?

----------


## geceta

Sandich,pokusaj ne mislit sam na to,znas i sama koliko to utjece:/ja znam da je sve u redu,dobit ces al ces izgubit zivaca znam :Sad:  ja se nadam sto prije ali uvijek kad ju cekas,ona ne dolazi kak spada
Nina,na uputnici pise samo pregled,zenska neplodnost.na sto mislis da ce kolutat ocima? :Shock: 
A propos androloga,mi otkazali danas jer cemo tad bit u postupku i nema smisla,nemaju termina do rujna kad jos ne mogu upisivati a doticni doktor je danas imao praznu cekaonu,nikoga ispred njegove ordinacije,sjedi unutra i uziva

----------


## sanda1977

> Bok,
> 16.5. sam naručena za 1 pregled kod dr.A,.nemam pojma što mogu očekivati....nisam ponavljala nikakve nalaze nosim ono što imam nadam se da neće vrtiti očima i da se neću osjećati da sam prevalila 200km bez trule veze......
> Nisam pitala što na putnici mora pisati,budući da sam kod vađenja krvi za AMH moralo pisati KB Merkur klinika VV.
> Može li mi netko reći što točno treba pisati na uputnici za pregled?


super znaći krečeš!!!
sretno!
obavjesti me kako je prošlo... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Je,od sutra na clomiphenima i onim natrii tetrab vaginaletama,ne znam dal ce mi jos sta dodat.dal da pazim kak si tempiram te clomiphene ili svejedno kad ujutro i navecer?mislim zbog tog sto ce mi eventualno kasnije dodat.dogovorila sam s dr da je ovo moj mjesec i gotovo :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Punkcija obavljena, pacijent ostao živ...Nije bilo lako ali eto, da se izdražati kako god! :Ups: Dobila sam 4 jajne stanice i dvije će mi oploditi, nadam se najboljem!U ponedjeljak idem za 8.00 tamo i nadam se da će se koja oploditi i da ću imati transfer!?Srdačan pozdrav svima...

----------


## Šiškica

Richy vidiš da se od toga ne umire ..  :Grin: 

Navijam da ti vrate obje mala mrvice i da se ugnjezde kod mamice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

richy--------------------- :Wink:

----------


## Richy

Šiškice, veliko si srce!!Hvala ti na lijepim željama!Bilo bi lijepo kad bi bilo tako!
Sanda1977...hvala ti puno!
Ja sam danas nakon punkcije fino odspavala, malo se odmorila i već mi je malo bolje i lakše!Sutra još malo odmora i onda ponovno nastupam u ponedjeljak.nadam se da je transfer malo lakše za podijeti nego punkciju??
Ljubim vas sve! :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Draga meni osobno je transfer bio mila majk anaspram punkcije..tako da bez brige..neces ni osjetit! Drzim fige da se sve lijepo oplodi!  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Šiškice, veliko si srce!!Hvala ti na lijepim željama!Bilo bi lijepo kad bi bilo tako!
> Sanda1977...hvala ti puno!
> Ja sam danas nakon punkcije fino odspavala, malo se odmorila i već mi je malo bolje i lakše!Sutra još malo odmora i onda ponovno nastupam u ponedjeljak.nadam se da je transfer malo lakše za podijeti nego punkciju??
> Ljubim vas sve!


Richy sretno. Neka se oplode, pa da kreneš mojim stopama.
Javi se u ponedjeljak. Pusa.

----------


## Richy

Strašna....srce si!! :Heart:  :Heart: 
Eva133, ljubim te...Drage moje hvala vam na podršci.....i ja se nadam najboljem, ali budemo vidjeli što će biti u ponedjeljak?!Šaljem vam veeelike puse! :Bye:

----------


## Destiny child

Richy vidiš da nije bilo tako strašno! Transfer ne boli uopće, barem mene nije. I poslije transfera samo smireno čekati betu, bez živciranja unaprijed i previše naprezanja,dizanja teških stvari i sl. Nastavi se kretati, nemoj samo ležati jer je to dobro zbog cirkulacije,ali znatno uspori (na brzinu bakice od 90 godina) dok se ne prime. Sretno!

----------


## 123beba

> Bok,
> 16.5. sam naručena za 1 pregled kod dr.A,.nemam pojma što mogu očekivati....nisam ponavljala nikakve nalaze nosim ono što imam nadam se da neće vrtiti očima i da se neću osjećati da sam prevalila 200km bez trule veze......
> Nisam pitala što na putnici mora pisati,budući da sam kod vađenja krvi za AMH moralo pisati KB Merkur klinika VV.
> Može li mi netko reći što točno treba pisati na uputnici za pregled?


Hej, mislim da nemas što fulati kod prvog pregleda... Kod mene je to bilo ovako: 8dc, samo ja, ponjelasam sve sto sam imala od svojih i muzevih nalaza, prvo kad sam došla javila se sestri, dala osobne podatke za otvaranje kartona I nakon toga čekala cca 2h... Na pregledu nekoliko standardnih pitanja o ciklusu, ranije obavljenim pretragama I onda samo uzv. Na kraju ti dr napise što sve trebate dalje.
I bez brige, nemate sto fulati... Na ovom prvom se ionako ne događa ništa posebno.
Sretno!!!!

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti draga Destiny child..od srca!Pusa...

----------


## sanda1977

:Klap:  :Heart: 


> Hvala ti draga Destiny child..od srca!Pusa...


 :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

prijavljujem TT je negativan.....

----------


## geceta

U ovom postupku su mi dali i natrii tetrab.vaginalete i sad tek cujem da ih treba drzat u frizideru,sto stvarno??opce mi to nisu rekli u apoteci

----------


## Richy

Pa da,treba ih najbolje drzati u frizideru,jer su onako kao gelirane pa su valjda cvrsce i lakse se stave kao takve!Meni su sestre gore rekle da ih je najbolje drzati u frizideru!Ma njih je lako staviti,ali ove utrogestane koje ja sada stavljam su mi koma,male kuglice-vrlo nezgodno!Sutra sam gore,nadam se transferu?!Drzite mi fige!ljubim vas!!

----------


## kitty

> U ovom postupku su mi dali i natrii tetrab.vaginalete i sad tek cujem da ih treba drzat u frizideru,sto stvarno??opce mi to nisu rekli u apoteci


ja ih nisam držala u frižideru i ništa im se nije dogodilo. ionako je to samo antiseptik, ništa od krucijalne važnosti za postupak. ne brini se.

----------


## hope31

Richy sretno sutra draga i da se mrvice prime :Smile: 
Nisam par dana bila pa ne mogu sve pohvatat svima sretno tko je u postupku tko krece tek cekalicama bete saljem puno dobrih vibrica..
Geceta sretno,drzim fige :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Ja nikad nisam na tetrabonat drzala u frizideru i mislim da to nema neke veze slazem se s Kitty to je samo antiseptik

----------


## Strašna

Također ni ja ih nisam nikad drzala u frizideru i mislim da to nema neke veze slazem se s curama, to je samo antiseptik. Sretno Richy!

----------


## geceta

hvala vam, curke, utjesile ste me, totalno sam se sva smotala bila  :Kiss:

----------


## piki

Richy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cure, imate li kakava iskustva s E. coli u ejakulatu? Sad smo na antibioticima oba, a kod urologa mm ide u četvrtak. Naravno da sljedeči tjedan preskačem 3. dc na VV, samo se nadam da neću morati i onaj sljedeči još čekati, a trebali smo krenuti u postupak. Jel bilo kod nekog od vas nešto takvo?

----------


## geceta

na cervikalni brisevi prije MPO je bilo parova pa pokusaj tamo pitati isto i svakako pripremi onaj famozni magicni napitak od vina i cesnjaka za brze rjesavanje, nazovi na VV, mozda te cak i puste u postupak. do kad ste na antibioticima?

----------


## piki

Do četvrtka oba, a onda se mm mora javiti doktorici. Bila je neka mlada na zamjeni pa se nadam da nije zenula jer je njemu dala za samo 7 dana, a možda treba više. Hvala ti, probati ću i na cervikalni brisevi. Istina da bi trebala uzimat kontracepciju sljedeći ciklus, ali nekako sumnjam da će reći može, jer se s tim bakterijama nikad ne zna, otporne su!

----------


## geceta

ja nekako mislim da ce ti reci da dodes i da krenete s kontracepcijom. Mi kad smo pili antibiotik, oba smo jednako pili, 10 dana. a svakako si spravi ovo i pijte i to

----------


## hedoniza

> Richy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Cure, imate li kakava iskustva s E. coli u ejakulatu? Sad smo na antibioticima oba, a kod urologa mm ide u četvrtak. Naravno da sljedeči tjedan preskačem 3. dc na VV, samo se nadam da neću morati i onaj sljedeči još čekati, a trebali smo krenuti u postupak. Jel bilo kod nekog od vas nešto takvo?


Piki mm ti je isto imao e.collli u ejakulatu, uspjesno izljecena, spermiogram masu bolji i bolja pokretljivost spermija, iza toga je imao i enterococcus, i sad mu je opet se poboljsa spermiogram.. Sta se tice tebe neznam zasto vam je doktor dao da oboje pijete antibiotike jer e.colli nije u principu spolno prenosiva, meni je isto ginekolog uzeo briseve i papu i sve je u redu..

----------


## beilana

*piki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se riješite e.coli, i krenete u postupak čim prije, ništ drugo o tome ne znam
sad mene muči jedno pitanje, na antibebi sam, i čekam M, 3dc idem na kontrolu, tak piše na papiru, jel to znaći da ništ od postupka, ili će doktor vidjet jel sve ok, ak je, krečemo taj 3dc opet u postupak?ja se iskreno nadam da je on zaboravil napisat da uputnicu za IVF  donesem

----------


## geceta

ja mislim da ides u postupak i da je opet bio zaboravljiv  :Smile:  zapravo, poprilicno sam sigurna u to. a da se ti ne mucis oko toga, nazovi i pitaj ga

----------


## bubekica

tak meni na povijesti bolesti pise uciniti hsg i s nalazima hsg i androloskog pregleda se javiti 3 dc s uputnicom za pregled i uputnicom za amh. a zdrav razum mi nalaze da amh mogu vaditi i prije.

----------


## beilana

zvala sam sestru, ona mi je bila rekla da donesem uputnicu za kontrolu, ali i za IVF jer će mi vjerojatno ta trebati, ak može neka mi gin da obje, dr.A ne mogu dobit na tel

----------


## 123beba

Cure, samo kratko pitanje... Ako su ranije rađeni nalazi žene stariji od 6 mjeseci, ali ne više od 7 mjeseci, šalju li ženu obavezno vaditi nove nalaze (papa, brisevi...)?
Mi bi se trebali javiti nakon što primimo nalaz androloga (naručeni ovu srijedu) pa nam to dođe negdje krajem lipnja, no taman su mi tada nalazi na granici sa tih 6 mjeseci... Eto, ako je netko imao takav slučaj neka javi koja je procedura.. Hvala!

----------


## geceta

sumnjam da mozes dobiti obje odmah,meni je nesto objasnjavala da moze samo 1 na dan dati, ne kuzim bas ali tak mi je receno. ma ako i ne doneses tada za postupak ili pregled, uvijek mozes naknadno ali doista mislim da ce te u postupak staviti

----------


## beilana

> sumnjam da mozes dobiti obje odmah,meni je nesto objasnjavala da moze samo 1 na dan dati, ne kuzim bas ali tak mi je receno. ma ako i ne doneses tada za postupak ili pregled, uvijek mozes naknadno ali doista mislim da ce te u postupak staviti


da, i ja mislim, jer mi je prepisal 2mj anibebi, nebi me bezveze stavio na antibebi, vjerujem da je napisao kontrolu, jer sam prošli put bila kod doktorice koja ga je mjenjala, i ona me pustila u postupak a endić mi nije bio primjeren fazi ciklusa, pa je on rekao da me on nebi pustio, valjda od tuda ta kontrola
a taj puta, kad me pustila, to je isto bilo nakon jasmina, al čudno mi je bilo, na 2dc mi je progesteron bio oko 9, znaći M nakon jasmina, jel nije to malo pre visoko bilo?

----------


## Strašna

Pa ja svaki put dobijem obje uputnice...jednu za pregled, a jednu za postupak-ivf. Ako bude sve ok odmah idem u postupak..a ako ne, ostavljam samo onu za pregled.

----------


## beilana

ma buni me kad je prošli put napisal donijeti uputnicu za ivf, a sad nije, al da, prosit ću dvije, ak nemože s istim datumom, nek piše s nekim drugim

----------


## jo1974

> Cure, samo kratko pitanje... Ako su ranije rađeni nalazi žene stariji od 6 mjeseci, ali ne više od 7 mjeseci, šalju li ženu obavezno vaditi nove nalaze (papa, brisevi...)?
> Mi bi se trebali javiti nakon što primimo nalaz androloga (naručeni ovu srijedu) pa nam to dođe negdje krajem lipnja, no taman su mi tada nalazi na granici sa tih 6 mjeseci... Eto, ako je netko imao takav slučaj neka javi koja je procedura.. Hvala!


beba mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema,i da če ti se uvažiti nalazi ako su uredni,ja sam na pr. svoje nalaze vadila neke početkom 6 mjesece a papa mi je bio od 3 mjeseca ,u 12 mjesecu sam išla na dogovor i prvi pregled i sve su mi uvažili,nisam morala ništa raditi naknadno,nadam se da sam ti pomogla

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje, trebam još malo vašu pomoć... U srijedu je mm naručen za prvi pregled kod androloga. Od ranije već ima 2 spermiograma (jedan privatne klinike, drugi Petrova), nalaze urologa (Rebro), sve briseve, kulturu ejakulata, uzv, cd (sve sa Rebra)... U biti mislim da je napravio sve što je moguće napraviti već po nalogu same urologice... Uglavnom, znam da će sada opet na spermiogram, no ima li itko ideju što bi mu još mogli raditi i što da očekuje? Naručen je malo prije 9 ujutro sa uputom da mora biti 5 dana apstinencije i da ne smije min mjesec dana prije spermiograma piti nikakve vitamine i slično... Drugo ništa nisu rekli. 
Zna li itko čeka li se kod androloga isto dugo kao i kod dr. A? U biti mora ići na posao poslije pregleda pa da si zna planirati barem okvirno.... Bilo kakvi savjeti su dobrodošli!  :Smile: 
Hvala!

----------


## Richy

Pozdrav drage moje!Eto da javim lijepe vijesti od danas...oplodile su mi se obadvije stanice i te dvije mrvice danas du mi transferom vracene!!Presretna sam zbog toga!30.05.vadim betu..pusa curke!

----------


## 123beba

Richy, super!!!!! Držim fige da se obje prime!!!!

----------


## geceta

Curke, ajde molim Vas javljajte se i na odbrojavanje da Vas mogu stavljati na liste. Bilo bi krasno kad bi imale i potpis i da znam u kojoj ste klinici i sto se desava s Vama. Hvala!

Beba, a gle, to sve ovisi, mi smo dosli i nije nikoga bilo a svejedno smo cekali,koliko se sjecam oko sat i pol smo bili tamo taj dan. Ide k njemu u ordinaciju pa na sgram i vadit krv. Eh i da, ovisi dal je guzva na salteru isto jer nekad i tu budes po pol sata. Dodite ranije pa mozda onda budete i ranije primljeni.

----------


## Strašna

> Pozdrav drage moje!Eto da javim lijepe vijesti od danas...oplodile su mi se obadvije stanice i te dvije mrvice danas du mi transferom vracene!!Presretna sam zbog toga!30.05.vadim betu..pusa curke!


Bravo Richy! Držim fige!

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam drage moje!!Ljubim vas!!Samo tko ce moci docekati taj 30.05.??Citava vjecnost...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Super vijest Richy! Samo odmaraj i opusti se,neka te muž tetoši,uživaj, želim ti da se obje prime pa da imate blizance!!

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti draga!!Eee,i ja bih voljela više od ičega na svijetu! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kitty

i ja obavila pregled danas, krenula s Menopurima i Decortinom. u petak prva folikulometrija.

Richy, držim fige da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate  :Love: !

----------


## nina977

> i ja obavila pregled danas, krenula s Menopurima i Decortinom. u petak prva folikulometrija.
> 
> Richy, držim fige da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate !


kitty,koliku dozu Decortina si dobila? Meni je dr.A rekao da će mi davati po 10 mg,do sad sam uvijek uzimala 5.

----------


## kitty

ja dobila 1x1 od 5 mg. ovo mi je prvi put da idemo s Decortinom.

----------


## nina977

> ja dobila 1x1 od 5 mg. ovo mi je prvi put da idemo s Decortinom.


Thx na odgovoru.Držim fige za postupak!!

----------


## lovekd

[QUOTE=kitty;2141685]i ja obavila pregled danas, krenula s Menopurima i Decortinom. u petak prva folikulometrija.

Kitty, sretno...nek i tebi ova kombinacija bude dobitna ko što je meni bila  :Very Happy:

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti Kitty draga!Srce si!Dani mi sporo prolaze.....Molim se svim srcem da se mrvice prime,no to vise nije u mojim rukama!Ne treba gubiti nadu...Kako je zapisano tamo gore,tako ce i biti!

----------


## eva133

*Richy* vidim da si rano budna. Već su počele nesanice, e tako je to. Od et nema spavanja, bar kod mene.

----------


## 123beba

Trebam pomoć nekoga sa iskustvom!  :Grin:  
danas je mm išao sam na VV k andrologu i javio da je sve napravio... Naravno, moje muško stvorenje je malo smotanije po pitanju ovih stvari pa je rekao sestri da bi osobno pokupili nalaze (jer je mislio da ćemo tako biti brži), ali nije pitao kada ih možemo pokupiti, na koji broj možemo nazvati da provjerimo jesu li gotovi, gdje ih uopće podižemo i slično... 
Ako netko zna ikoju od ovih informacija molim da mi javite... Mogu li zvati ikoga osim sestre dr. A da pitam kada će biti gotovi nalazi? Hoće li ih oni onda, pošto ne idu poštom, ostaviti kod dr. A ili ih možemo uzeti na šalteru za prijave andrologu?   
Inače, čitav "pregled" koji je čekao 2 mjeseca se sveo na to da je napavio spermiogram, izvadio krv i androlog mu je pogledao stare nalaze i rekao da je stanje, citiram: "JAKO LOŠE"... 
Eto, za 10-ak dana bi mi trebala stići menga i pretpostavljam da je to stvarno prerano da bi nalazi bili gotovi, no ako itko ima nekakvih sličnih iskustava neka se javi... Hvala!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

> Pozdrav drage moje!Eto da javim lijepe vijesti od danas...oplodile su mi se obadvije stanice i te dvije mrvice danas du mi transferom vracene!!Presretna sam zbog toga!30.05.vadim betu..pusa curke!


Richy, super! Zelim ti da se obje mrvice prime!!

----------


## geceta

Beba,za 10dana ce nalazi vrlo vjerojatno biti gotovi jer su moji bili ali mi smo tad trazili da ih salju doktoru.ne znam kog da zoves drugog osim onaj br na koji si ga i narucivala,a ako ti i ne budu gotovi,budu vec.u postupak ces ionako tek najesen:/sumnjam da cete uspjeti obaviti sve prije go,mislim,drzim fige ali cist realno.ak ti se ne jave ovi,zovi sestre na mpo

----------


## 123beba

Pa nisam ga narucivala telefonski već kad sam bila na prvom dogovoru onda sam tamo na onom staklenom šalteru napravila narudžbu... 
Zašto misliš da ne bismo uspjeli krenuti ranije? Što bismo još trebali skupiti?ima li gdje kakav popis?

----------


## geceta

> Pa nisam ga narucivala telefonski već kad sam bila na prvom dogovoru onda sam tamo na onom staklenom šalteru napravila narudžbu... 
> Zašto misliš da ne bismo uspjeli krenuti ranije? Što bismo još trebali skupiti?ima li gdje kakav popis?


ja sam tebe skuzila da nisi bila jos na dogovoru uopce, ne mogu vise sve polovit  :Smile:  broj za androloga je 2353 -904. 
Ima ja mislim i na pocetku ove stranice a i ako se ne varam u rodinoj brosuri a mozda se i varam, no i pred par stranica smo nekome pisali: trebat cete rh i krvne grupe, hiv, hepatitise; briseve, papu, testiranje na penicilin; i ovisno sto ce androlog ti muzu jos dodati u svoje misljenje ( to ti dolazi doma za mj dana ), kariograme ( cekas dugo da te prime i jos 60 dana nalaze ), uzv testisa; moze se tu jos svasta naci za napraviti. Kazem da cisto sumnjam jer treba sve ovo prikupiti ( naruciti se, obaviti, cekati nalaze ) a i cesto znaju prve postupke odgoditi za jesen, zato ti kazem. Jednostavno je tako i morat ces imati strpljenja. Strpljenje je kljucna rijec u ovome. Sretno u svakom slucaju!

----------


## 123beba

No, eto mene još malo... U biti mi je ovo sad skroz šok jer se ja čitavo vrijeme uzdam u to da ćemo najkasnije ovog ljeta barem u prvi postupak.... Jesen mi djeluje stoljećima daleko...  :Sad: 
Osim toga, ako nalazi budu gotovi do mog idućeg ciklusa mislila sam da još samo moram ja svoj 3dc izvaditi hormone I obaviti vađenje krvi za rh faktor I to u Petrovoj (naravno, zajedno I sa m)... Sve ostalo imam... Jedino papiri, no pretpostavljam da ih mogu donjeti u roku par dana I kada krenemo u postupak?!?!
Molim vas za savjete što bih još trebala prikupiti da imam kompletirano sve da barem ne budem sama kriva ako već I budem morala čekati tu jesen... Hvala vam!
Gaceta, hvala ti puno na svim informacijama, i sorry sto tako gnjavim...

----------


## geceta

Pa ne mozes krenuti u postupak ako nisu dobili sve papire tj nalaze, kako bi ti onda odredili sve kako treba?? Zaboravih da moras i savjetovanje obaviti ali to je jos najmanji problem.
Jednostavno moras obavljati onako kako ti kazu, za sad imas sve pod kontrolom, cekaj M i onda ces vidjeti, mozda bas sad nemaju guzvu pa te puste. Ima parova koji su cekali po 2g na svoj postupak, ima onih koji jos nisu docekali, a govorim ti iz vlastitog iskustva a mi nismo imali previse nesto za sredivati, nisu nas uzeli prije ljeta.

----------


## 123beba

Bas smo u isto vrijeme pisale...  :Smile:  mm je već u zadnjih 5 mjeseci obavio sve detaljne preglede kod urologa I sad je danas I ovo kod androloga, prvi dogovor je bio, ja imam briseve, papu, progesteron... I sada samo cekam 3dc dok još primimo nalaze androloga pa se ja stvarno nadam da bi u 6 mjesecu mogli u postupak. Nas je problem u spermiogramu i nema nam tu bas neke pomoci ili terapije koju bi trebali čekati. 
Drži mi fige da uspjemo barem pokušati u lipnju! 
I hvala ti jos jednom.

----------


## geceta

ista stvar, zato ti i kazem

----------


## geceta

u svakom slucaju, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Hvala ti! 
Obzirom da nada umire posljednja ja cu pokušati sve nabaviti i obaviti cim prije pa kako bude bude... Hvala ti puno I naravno, navijam da tvoj ivf uspije pa da za 9 mjeseci dođe tvoja bebacica!

----------


## geceta

naravno... oprosti ako sam prerealna ali ne bih htjela da se razocarate kao i mi prosle godine a nista nam od tih nalaza nije novo otkrilo
hvala ti  :Smile:  morat ce ovaj puta  :Smile: ) sretno!

----------


## zeljka84

Curke, imam jedno pitanjce.. Kako ste se osjećale poslije ET-a? 
Mene od prvog dana nešto stalno probada u doljnjem dijelu trbuha i jajnicima ( a pocelo je poslije punkcije)  i sva sam napuhnuta pa me je jako strah  da to nebi naštetilo mojoj mrvici- vraćen mi je 1embrij i 30.5. vadim betu. Ovo mi je 1.postupak pa sam sva zbunjena  :Shock: 
Hvala unaprijed !!

----------


## geceta

Zeljka,imas temu nakon transfera pa najbolje da tamo procitas,ima raznih simptoma,svatko prolazi na svoj nacin.buduci da ti je bio 1.,rekla bih da je bio stimulirani,pa si napuhnuta od tog sveg a i osjeca se i stimulacija i punkcija jos uvijek na jajnicima. Ne vidim iz potpisa kakav je bio.
I pls,dodi se javit i na odbrojavanje,i sve koje zelite da vas stavim na listu jer ne uspjevam od svud lovit.hvala!
Eh i da,nemoj previse gledat na simptome (osim ako su bolovi nepodnosljivi),uzmi neku knjigu,citaj,odmaraj,zaokupi se necim.da se primi!!

----------


## Strašna

Evo ja se upravo naručila za subotu, ima li tko da je u subotu gore?

----------


## Richy

Zeljka84....kada si ti bila na transferu??Vidim da i ti vadis betu na isti dan kao i ja,pa zato pitam?Strasna....sretno u novom postupku!!

----------


## geceta

Ja sam u subotu :Smile: info:doktorice nema par dana.info2:doktor ne odlazi nikud

----------


## zeljka84

> Zeljka,imas temu nakon transfera pa najbolje da tamo procitas,ima raznih simptoma,svatko prolazi na svoj nacin.buduci da ti je bio 1.,rekla bih da je bio stimulirani,pa si napuhnuta od tog sveg a i osjeca se i stimulacija i punkcija jos uvijek na jajnicima. Ne vidim iz potpisa kakav je bio.
> I pls,dodi se javit i na odbrojavanje,i sve koje zelite da vas stavim na listu jer ne uspjevam od svud lovit.hvala!
> Eh i da,nemoj previse gledat na simptome (osim ako su bolovi nepodnosljivi),uzmi neku knjigu,citaj,odmaraj,zaokupi se necim.da se primi!!


Da,bio je stimulirani, bila sam na gonalima.Pokusavam ne mislit i zaokupit se al mi ne ide bas  :Nope: 
Čitala sam baš po forumu da nije neuobičajeno osjećat napuhnutost i bockanje al ipak me malo strah...
Hvala Geceta

----------


## frka

željka, napuhnutost i bockanje nakon postupka je uobičajena stvar... ali ako si baš jako napuhnuta, otežano dišeš i imaš problema s mokrenjem, odmah trk doktoru jer su to simptomi hiperstimulacije.

----------


## zeljka84

> Zeljka84....kada si ti bila na transferu??Vidim da i ti vadis betu na isti dan kao i ja,pa zato pitam?Strasna....sretno u novom postupku!!


 Sad gledam, pa mi smo bile isti dan na punkciji i et , baš sam smotana  :Very Happy: 
Bilo nas je 3 na et....znači da smo se upoznale: yes:

----------


## zeljka84

Frka, ma nije baš teko strašno, mislim da je to ovo uobičajeno...samo kaj mi je ovo prvi postupak pa mi je sve novo i dosta sam nesigurna kaj je normalno a kaj nije... uf

----------


## Strašna

> Ja sam u subotuinfo:doktorice nema par dana.info2:doktor ne odlazi nikud


Koliko to nema doktorice? Jel u subotu gore?

----------


## geceta

Ne,pitala sam dal je gore u sub jer je dns nije bilo i rekli su mi da je nema ni u subotu.

----------


## Strašna

Ajmeee......
Mene nešto zanima. Bila sam 2 puta na IVfu-jednom puna stimulacija, drugi put polustimulacija. U oba postupka nisam dobila ne znam koliko stanica...prvi put 3, drugi put dvije....dakle čak i u punoj stimulaciji maksimalno 3. E sad...doktorica me isto odugovlači zbog navodnog novog zakona. Čula sam da se po novom opet broji ispočetka. Nebi li bilo logično da me onda makar polustimulira, ako vec nece u punu stimulaciju...da mi ne propadnu svi ovi preostali postupci(4)?
Nego ona mene hoce u čisto klomifenski postupak. Ajd da ja dobijem ne znam koliko, pa da sad nece zamrzavat itd. To bi shvatila...al ovak.....
Mogla bih iskoristit to što je nema u subotu....cccc....

----------


## frka

Strašna, bome bi bilo logično - probaj se izboriti...

----------


## Strašna

Pokušat ću vidjet s doktorom...Iako ne znam ima li to smisla... Jel doktorica negdje zapiše da je npr odlucila da ce u slijedecem skilusu probat samo s klomifenima, pa dal on to vidi? il ce on kad me pogleda svoju terapiju?

----------


## geceta

Ja ti ovak mislim prema iskustvu da ti to oni nit ne zapisu nit ne zapamte jer meni uvijek kaze jedno a na kraju opce nije to.tako sam prvo uopce trebala na yasmin i dodem tamo a oni mene u punu stimulaciju.odi fino na pregled,suti i slusaj sto kaze,ako ti se to ne bude svidalo,budes se pokusala dog s njim.ja sam dns bas dugo bila nutra,nije bila prevelika guzva i bio je bas pricljiv.kad si tamo?

----------


## Strašna

E baš cu tako i probat.... rekla mi je sestra do 8 da dodjem..a vjerujem da i hocu, jer nisam vezana za prijevoz...s mužem ću...
Kad si ti?

----------


## pirica

> Ajmeee......
> Mene nešto zanima. Bila sam 2 puta na IVfu-jednom puna stimulacija, drugi put polustimulacija. U oba postupka nisam dobila ne znam koliko stanica...prvi put 3, drugi put dvije....dakle čak i u punoj stimulaciji maksimalno 3. E sad...doktorica me isto odugovlači zbog navodnog novog zakona. Čula sam da se po novom opet broji ispočetka. Nebi li bilo logično da me onda makar polustimulira, ako vec nece u punu stimulaciju...da mi ne propadnu svi ovi preostali postupci(4)?
> Nego ona mene hoce u čisto klomifenski postupak. Ajd da ja dobijem ne znam koliko, pa da sad nece zamrzavat itd. To bi shvatila...al ovak.....
> Mogla bih iskoristit to što je nema u subotu....cccc....


stvar je u tome, da nece nam se racunat ti "milijevi" postupci, aliiii svaka bolnica ima svoj proračun tralalala i nemaju para

----------


## Strašna

Ajoooooj...znači ništa od mog pokusaja za bilo sta jace od klomifena!? Bem mu...Pa s klomifenima sam imala po 1 folikul...pitanje je hocu li ist i imat..bezveze...

----------


## Richy

Zeljka84....ti si ona koja je na dan transfera skroz bila u kašnjenju,zar ne??Plavuša duge kose,ne??ha,ha...kako se ti osjećaš nakon transfera??Ima li kakvih bolova ili nešto slično??

----------


## pirica

> Ajoooooj...znači ništa od mog pokusaja za bilo sta jace od klomifena!? Bem mu...Pa s klomifenima sam imala po 1 folikul...pitanje je hocu li ist i imat..bezveze...


ne mora znaćit  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Budem ja probala "šarmirat" doktora... :D Svakako vam javim!  :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

> Zeljka84....ti si ona koja je na dan transfera skroz bila u kašnjenju,zar ne??Plavuša duge kose,ne??ha,ha...kako se ti osjećaš nakon transfera??Ima li kakvih bolova ili nešto slično??


hahaha... vidiš kako znaš :Smile:  ...to nije bio moj dan- zakasnila sam na sve što se zakasnit moglo...  :Laughing:  a ti si pretpostavljam ona crnka kratke kose??  :Smile:  
Ja uglavnom ležim (iako mi je to već prisjelo i leđa mi pucaju al prisilim se bar jos dan-dva) kuham rucak i tak to.Ne radim nikakve kućanske poslove, zasad. Osjećam pritisak dosta u doljnjem djelu trbuha i probadanje u jajnicima, ostalo sve normalno. Kako si ti? Koji je tebi to postupak-čini mi se isto prvi?

----------


## geceta

Strasna,buduci da je pregled a nema doktorice,bolje da ne ides prerano jer znas da ce prvo rjesavat liste,svoje i njene,sam ces bzvz cekat dugo:/cek,jel ti to 3.dc?? :Smile: onda startas sad?wuhu!ja moram doc do 7.30,zapravo napisao mi je u 7  :Shock:  jel ikad ikog tak rano primio??sestre su rekle u 7.30
Curke,dobile budete jezikovu juhu od admina,ovo gore bi islo u temu Nakon transfera :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Da to mi je 3DC. Trebala bi sad u postupak. A ček, primit će me prije postupaka, jel? Više ni ne znam kak toide....

----------


## geceta

Prvo idu liste,dakle zene vec u postupku pa onda pregledi,zato kazem.zato je mene dr bila narucila 3dc iza 10.30 ali nju sam zvala direkt a ne sestre,rekla je da tad imaju vise vremena i mozemo polako sve razg kad se guzva rijesi

----------


## kitty

mene uvijek kad je 3.dc naruče oko 10-11, ovo mi je prvi put da čujem da netko ide u 8. mislim da stvarno nema potrebe ići tako rano.

----------


## zeljka84

> Strasna,buduci da je pregled a nema doktorice,bolje da ne ides prerano jer znas da ce prvo rjesavat liste,svoje i njene,sam ces bzvz cekat dugo:/cek,jel ti to 3.dc??onda startas sad?wuhu!ja moram doc do 7.30,zapravo napisao mi je u 7  jel ikad ikog tak rano primio??sestre su rekle u 7.30
> Curke,dobile budete jezikovu juhu od admina,ovo gore bi islo u temu Nakon transfera


upsssić, evo budem se odmah prebacila :Bye:    hvala na usmjeravanju :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

Richy, odgovori mi na temi- nakon transfera :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Ajoooooj...znači ništa od mog pokusaja za bilo sta jace od klomifena!? Bem mu...Pa s klomifenima sam imala po 1 folikul...pitanje je hocu li ist i imat..bezveze...


ne brini sta ce sa klomif. biti sam 1 js
 znas kako se kaze jedan ali vrijedan, najbitnije je u toj  cijeloj prici da se oplodi i ta 1 js
i ja sam u subotu gore oko 8, 8 i 30 pa se vidimo....

----------


## geceta

> mene uvijek kad je 3.dc naruče oko 10-11, ovo mi je prvi put da čujem da netko ide u 8. mislim da stvarno nema potrebe ići tako rano.


ja isto, zato i kazem, stvarno mislim da ce se bezveze nacekati.

Zeljka, puno hvala, cisto da i Vama bude lakse jer se tam nekako sve grupiramo nakon ET pa izmjenjujemo simptome a i da drugima ovdje bude preglednije ako traze hitno neku info. Sretno, curke i da vam se prime. Koliko Vas je tad bilo na punkcijama i et kad ste bile na jednom i drugom? cisto me zanima situacija da znam za drugi tj.

----------


## marincezg

> mene uvijek kad je 3.dc naruče oko 10-11, ovo mi je prvi put da čujem da netko ide u 8. mislim da stvarno nema potrebe ići tako rano.


i meni je u subotu 3 dc a sestra mi je danas rekla da dodjem u 8 na pregled
jos ja njoj velim pa ja nisam u postupku zasto tako rano a ona mi kaze pa znam
ali morate doci, ja vas moram tak zapisati i bla bla....

----------


## geceta

ma ne mora  :Smile:  moze se to i kasnije  :Smile:  ali dobro. sretno, curke!

----------


## tamara1981

Cure,imam par pitanja za vas...koliko se čeka na prvi pregled na VV?I koliko se čekaju lijekovi?I kako to funkcionira ako je netko iz drugog grada?
Ako se ide autom,dobiju li se putni troškovi(makar onoliko koliko košta vlak)?Koliko puta bih morala putovati u Zg(kroz cijeli postupak)?
Bila bih vam zahvalna ako bi mi odgovorili na bilo koje od postavljenih pitanja...poz

----------


## zeljka84

Ma nema na čemu Geceta,dok sve pohvatam  :Smile:  ali eto uz vasu pomoc je lakse. Hvala na lijepim zeljama!! U subotu 12.5. smo imali punkciju, mislim da nas je bilo4 a u pon.14.5. 
et i bilo nas je3 ,neka me ispravi Richy ak sam kaj pobucala :Smile:

----------


## geceta

prvi pregled ovisi koliko se ceka, to jedino mozes saznati pozivom
na lijekove se na VV ne ceka
ima parova odasvud ali buduci da si iz Os, ti bi dobivala povrat putnih troskova, ne znam koji dio, to najbolje u hzzo provjeriti. a koliko bi morala putovati, dosta. kad se radi o postupku, prvo ides 3dc, pa onda negdje 8 i onda svaki drugi dan ili svaki. Sve su to stvari koje ovise od para do para.
nadam se da sam barem nesto odgovorila. ja ti svakako preporucam nazvati pa te mozda barem pogledaju prije ljeta i kazu sto sve moras obaviti.

----------


## geceta

to je uzasno malo! jel bilo koga na punkciji kad ste imale et? opcenito mi se cini da nas je jako malo, ne samo na vv, ipak jos svi nacekavaju zakon  :Sad:

----------


## zeljka84

Ne sjecam se tocno 3 ili 4 cure..ali u zadnje vrijeme nije bas guzva u cekaonici

----------


## 123beba

> Cure,imam par pitanja za vas...koliko se čeka na prvi pregled na VV?I koliko se čekaju lijekovi?I kako to funkcionira ako je netko iz drugog grada?
> Ako se ide autom,dobiju li se putni troškovi(makar onoliko koliko košta vlak)?Koliko puta bih morala putovati u Zg(kroz cijeli postupak)?
> Bila bih vam zahvalna ako bi mi odgovorili na bilo koje od postavljenih pitanja...poz


što se tiče prvog pregleda mislim da je pravilo da zoveš kada dobiješ I narucujes se za 8 do 10 dan ciklusa. Na taj prvi dolazis sama bez muža no trebaš ponijeti sve nalaze koje imate. Tad ti dr. Napravi uzv I kaže što dalje... Za ostalo ne znam bas... Sretno!!!!!!

----------


## tamara1981

Hvala cure

----------


## u dobru i zlu

tamara1981 ja sam ti prošli tjedan bila prvi put na VV, zvala sam kad sam dobila i sestra me naručila 5 dc, jer je meni taj dan odgovarao (moji su išli u ZG a iz Slavonije smo također :Smile: )..bila sam naručena u 10, prozvali su me u 10.15h, prije toga mi je sestra uzela mjere (da se pohvalim struk 62, bokovi 92, a i grudi su mi 92, samo mi ih ona nije mjerila,haha), i tako osnovne podatke..doktorica mi napravila uzv, isto malo popričala samnom, pogledala muževe nalaze, rekla mi šta sve trebam obaviti do iduće menstruacije i kad dobijem opet idem gore, vaditi hormone i donijeti nalaze od briseva. Tako da računaj da ćeš u narednih mj dana još jednom sigurno morati u Zg..Meni gin. nije zadnji put dala putni nalog, al ovaj put ću tražit da mi da kad budem išla po uputnice, imamo pravo, čim prelazi 60 km , mislim....ja se raspisala, nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla

----------


## Richy

i ja čujem da baš ovih dana nema neke gužve na punkcijama i transferu, meni osobno je bilo tim bolje...i ja se nadam novom zakonu čim prije, ali mislim da ćemo se još načekati...iako isto tako primjećujem da zadnjih nekoliko dana nije se baš dobivalo puno zdravih stanica...2,3,4...i tako...kod mene su dobili 4 jajne stanice, s tim da su mi dvije bile odlične i njih su mi oplodili, ova treće je bila tek na prago do toga da bude dobra, a ova četvrta dosta loša...ma ja presretna i za te dvije koje su se,hvala bogu oplodile i obje mi mrvice vraćene!Što se tiče putnih troškova, evo ja osobno mogu reći da sam puno puta bila gore na VV, ali sve o svom trošku!Ja jesam prema preporuci liječnika išla odmah gore, ali s tim da mi je odmah rekao da nemam pravo na putne troškove ( a ja sam inače isto Slavonka ), jer da se putni troškovi isključivo isplaćuju samo za najbližu bolnicu gdje se takve stvari obavljaju, a meni je to Osijek!Tako da za sve ostale bolničke ustanove koji su mi dalji moram snositi troškove sama!Iskreno, meni totalno nepravedno, ali ja tu nisam mogla ništa iako sam se stvarno pokušavala izboriti za to!

----------


## eva133

*u dobru i zlu* nadam se da se promjenilo sa putnim nalazima, jer ako ti je Osijek bliži, rijetko koji gin. će ti dati putni nalog. Znači putni nalog možeš dobiti samo ako ideš u najbližu bolnicu. E sad zavisi gdje si u Slavoniji. AKo si na zapadu, onda još i postoji nada. Ja ti želim da nemaš problema što se toga tiče.

----------


## eva133

*Richy* zajedno smo pisale :Grin:

----------


## Strašna

Eh da...zaboravih reci...i meni su ukinuti putni nalozi koje sam do sada uredno dobivala... Uz gore navedeno objašnjenje, koje sam i sama znala...ali eto dok ide-ide...

----------


## Strašna

> prvi pregled ovisi koliko se ceka, to jedino mozes saznati pozivom
> na lijekove se na VV ne ceka
> ima parova odasvud ali buduci da si iz Os, ti bi dobivala povrat putnih troskova, ne znam koji dio, to najbolje u hzzo provjeriti. a koliko bi morala putovati, dosta. kad se radi o postupku, prvo ides 3dc, pa onda negdje 8 i onda svaki drugi dan ili svaki. Sve su to stvari koje ovise od para do para.
> nadam se da sam barem nesto odgovorila. ja ti svakako preporucam nazvati pa te mozda barem pogledaju prije ljeta i kazu sto sve moras obaviti.


Samo da se nadovežem, ako si iz Osijeka...nemaš pravo na putni nalog za ZG. Nego za najbližu ustanovu u kojoj se isto obavlja...a to je Os. Ili sam nešto pobrkala!?

----------


## Strašna

I imam jedno glupavo pitanjce....Cure koje idete kod doktora... jel vi sebi nosite kakve suknje ili jednostavno kad se skinete...prešetate onaj tamo dio..onak...gologuze...:D Kod doktorice je paravan za skidanje odmah kraj kreveta na koji trebamo leći pa mi je taj dio nešto lakši.  :facepalm:

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* moja taktika za ginekologe opcenito su - tunike. nece pomislit da se nisi skinula, a neces ni bit gologuza.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala bubekice!  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Ja nisam nikada pazila na to, a i sada kada sam trudna. Obučem šta mi se taj dan oblači. Svejedno legnem i raširim noge i ne vidim problem da se gologuza prošetam do stola, pa to je samo par koraka.

----------


## frka

nakon postupaka, trudnoće i osobito poroda mogu gologuza prošetat i glavnim trgom što se mene tiče  :Laughing:  sram je negdje ispario u silnoj golotinji  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

ma daj, koliki me vec gledaju, opce mi je vise svejedno  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> *strašna* moja taktika za ginekologe opcenito su - tunike. nece pomislit da se nisi skinula, a neces ni bit gologuza.


potpisujem!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Deamar

Bok, cure.. Evo i mene k vama na forum.. Ukratko, čitam vas već duže a sad sam se napokon odlučila pridružiti.. Imam 27 godina, suprugu je dg azoospermija i krećemo na VV na daljnju obradu.. Muža sam naručila kod androloga 9.8. a ja idem na pregled 25.5.  Neću sad pisati koliko sam razočarana u doktore i način pristupanja.. Reći ću samo da smo od prvog dana prepušteni sami sebi i da nisam čitala tu kod vas pola toga ne bih ni znala.. Izgubili smo puno vremena ali, nema veze.. Idemo dalje.. Sve vas lijepo pozdravljam

----------


## kitty

uh, je ne mogu zamisliti to gologuzo šetanje, i uvijek se čudim kako sam je jedina u suknji u čekaoni... ništa mi drugo nije bed, ali u hlačama idem jedino kad je punkcija ili transfer...

inače, ja danas bila na folikulometriji, kaže dr da ima dosta folikula (ne znam koliko točno), povisio mi na 2 Menopura i sutra sam opet gore. sad me malo neka nervoza ulovila, baš se bojim HS. ali valjda će biti sve ok.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> *u dobru i zlu* nadam se da se promjenilo sa putnim nalazima, jer ako ti je Osijek bliži, rijetko koji gin. će ti dati putni nalog. Znači putni nalog možeš dobiti samo ako ideš u najbližu bolnicu. E sad zavisi gdje si u Slavoniji. AKo si na zapadu, onda još i postoji nada. Ja ti želim da nemaš problema što se toga tiče.


E vidiš to nisam znala, znači ništa..a dobro... ma ja sam na istoku, kod Vk, bliže mi je Os naravno nego Zg.
Tamara ja sam nosila suknju prvi put, navikla sam tako kod svoje soc.gin. A i tunike su praktične, nisam još toliko slobodna da šetam gologuza... :Embarassed: , mada napravimo ta 2 koraka u suknji..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ispravak Strašna je pitala to za suknje, ja mislila Tamara... :facepalm: , znači odgovor strašnoj!

----------


## geceta

Ionako mi sve zivo ispregleda i isprepipa i to jos pod M prvo, njima je to ionak normala,a onda nek i dupe vidi:D
Znaci,kitty,sutra si ti onda ona u suknji jel :Smile:  jel ti rekao kad bi ti trebala bit punkcija?koji ti je opce dns bio dc?

----------


## eva133

Cure kod Alebića to ide kao na traci. Svaka čast ako se uspijete skinuti i još onda obući suknju. Znači kad netko dugo ostane unutra u tome je štos  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

> Cure kod Alebića to ide kao na traci. Svaka čast ako se uspijete skinuti i još onda obući suknju. *Znači kad netko dugo ostane unutra u tome je štos*


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

danas mi je bio 6.dc, nije mi još ništa rekao za punkciju ali po mojim proračunima bi trebala biti sljedeću subotu.

----------


## geceta

Ja cu tad na et :Smile:  po mojoj racunici

----------


## geceta

Mora li brevactid u frizider??

----------


## eva133

> Mora li brevactid u frizider??


Meni su sestre za sve lijekove, osim utrića, rekle da bolje da držim u frižideru. I uvijek sam.

----------


## hope31

Gecete,Strašna, Kitty sretno cure......i svim ostalima koje nisam propratila čekalicama bete da dočekaju velike beturine...pusa

----------


## hope31

Cure da li je koja od vas radila imunološke pretrage?zanima me gdje se to radi s obzirom da nisam iz Zg?da li mogu i kod nas u bolnici?

----------


## geceta

:Sad:  a danas nas nema doma do 15 :Sad:  hoce mu sta bit u autu?joooj!punkcija u pon! :Smile:  hvala,hope :Kiss:

----------


## lina2

Bok cure!
Imam pitanje. Danas bi trebala zvati vv, obzirom da mi je 1 dan ciklusa, međutim stalno je zauzeto, pa mislim da im tel nije ok. Da li postoji neki dr. broj osim 01-235-3907? Šta ako ih ne uspijem dobiti? Ima li netko iskustva? Hvala.

----------


## geceta

Obicno ih je subotom tesko dobiti a i sad su u sali,plus danas je bila guzvaaa,pokusaj kasnije.ima i drugi br ali tamo tek danas nema nikoga.budi uporna i pokusaj kasnije a ako ih i ne dobijes,ne nerviraj se i dodi samo u ponedeljak

----------


## lina2

Hvala geceta! Sad mi je lakše. Još pokušam pa šta bude.

----------


## marincezg

danas je bila velika guzva kod dr. A 
cula sam da je bilo 10 punkcija i 2 transfera +folikumetrije

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, ja sam danas bila gore. Obavila svoje. meni je rečeno da je bilo 6 punkcija i 3 transfera....za manje od sat vremena sala je bila gotova. Dakle, prije 10 je već počeo zvat za preglede. Uglavnom, stvari stoje tako da ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec....Dao mi je kontracepciju, i to neke Lindynette 30. Da ih pijem do 5.6. i onda 3DC da dodjem, onda bi trebala u stimulirani postupak. kaze endometrij malo zadebljan. I tako....to je to...

----------


## geceta

Neki dan to dao mojoj frendici,isto do 5.6. :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

To je neš novo izgleda.....i kao da od sutra ih krenem..ima 21 tableta..znači ni cijelu turu necu popit. Pije se jedna dnevno. Jel to najbolje ujuto? Navecer? Prije jela? Poslije? il je jednostavno svejedno?

----------


## geceta

E to ne znam,ja sam yasmin pila navecer.nego,ove ti idu na recept :Smile: Ja se pakiram na hitnu da mi spice stopericu :Smile: jos ne vjerujem da je to vec sad :Shock:  ima li itko tu da je na punkciji u pon?

----------


## geceta

Ja se ne mogu sjetit kad idu utrici?nakon punkcije jelda?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

..ja sam utriće krenula vaginalno  nakon punkcije, kao i  prijateljica koja je danas imala transfer na VV - krenula s utrićima poslije punkcije - oralno, a poslije transfera vaginalno...

----------


## geceta

Hvala ti puno!danas em sam se sokirala em sam jurila i opce to smetnuh s uma do sad.

----------


## sg12

> Evo mene, ja sam danas bila gore. Obavila svoje. meni je rečeno da je bilo 6 punkcija i 3 transfera....za manje od sat vremena sala je bila gotova. Dakle, prije 10 je već počeo zvat za preglede. Uglavnom, stvari stoje tako da ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec....Dao mi je kontracepciju, i to neke Lindynette 30. Da ih pijem do 5.6. i onda 3DC da dodjem, onda bi trebala u stimulirani postupak. kaze endometrij malo zadebljan. I tako....to je to...


I ja ih pijem do 6.6. Nadam se da ce raditi u vrijeme spajanja praznika (22. i 25.6) jer bi mi po mojoj procjeni taman tada mogla biti punkcija, ako sve bude ok.

----------


## Strašna

> I ja ih pijem do 6.6. Nadam se da ce raditi u vrijeme spajanja praznika (22. i 25.6) jer bi mi po mojoj procjeni taman tada mogla biti punkcija, ako sve bude ok.


Da..tako ce nam vjerovatno bit.....vjerujem da će radit..bar jedno od njih...

----------


## Strašna

> E to ne znam,ja sam yasmin pila navecer.nego,ove ti idu na receptJa se pakiram na hitnu da mi spice stopericujos ne vjerujem da je to vec sad ima li itko tu da je na punkciji u pon?


Idu na recept, al se nekakva razlika plaća...30kn..inace su 54,00...

----------


## kitty

> Cure da li je koja od vas radila imunološke pretrage?zanima me gdje se to radi s obzirom da nisam iz Zg?da li mogu i kod nas u bolnici?


čini mi se da ti nitko nije odgovorio...

gotovo sam sigurna da imunologiju ne možeš raditi u Vukovaru, to su dosta specifične pretrage koje se rijetko rade, tako da ih obično rade samo kliničke bolnice i to ne sve, i eventualno neki privatni labovi. raspitaj se u Osijeku, vjerujem da se tamo može napraviti.

i da, hvala na dobrim željama  :Wink: 

meni je jučer još povisio na 2,5 Menopura, imam puno folikula ali su još dosta mali, kaže da očekuje 10-ak stanica... sutra sam opet na folikulometriji.
ma joj, baš me neka nervoza pere, oko mene sve neke loše vijesti pa me sad panika ulovila...

----------


## geceta

Javis mi se sutra? :Smile: da se upoznamo

----------


## kitty

> Javis mi se sutra?da se upoznamo


imaš pp. ako se slučajno ne skužimo, sreeeetno na punkciji  :Smile: !

----------


## marincezg

> Evo mene, ja sam danas bila gore. Obavila svoje. meni je rečeno da je bilo 6 punkcija i 3 transfera....za manje od sat vremena sala je bila gotova. Dakle, prije 10 je već počeo zvat za preglede. Uglavnom, stvari stoje tako da ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec....Dao mi je kontracepciju, i to neke Lindynette 30. Da ih pijem do 5.6. i onda 3DC da dodjem, onda bi trebala u stimulirani postupak. kaze endometrij malo zadebljan. I tako....to je to...


a moze biti da sam krivo skontala, sveukupno je 10, a ja mislila samo 10 punkcija + ostalo  :facepalm:

----------


## piki

Bok cure, jedno pitanje: jel netko bio na inseminaciji bez da je napravio HSG? Prošli put mi je dr. rekla da ako želim i stignem do sljedećeg ciklusa napravim HSG ali što se nje tiće ne moram jer bi me ona odmah u postupak ili možda jednu probnu inseminaciju ako želim. Problem je u tome što mi je na povijest bolesti napisala da dođem s nalazima HSGa i što čekamo još jedan ciklus zbog bakterije kod mm-a, pa se sad bojim da je ona zaboravila kaj mi je rekla ili da možda bude dr. A pa da me ne puste dalje i ne popljuje! Ja sam u međuvremenu i odlučila da bi preskočila inseminaciju (jer mi je i to predložila, kao kako ja hoću). Teoretski, mogla bi napraviti HSG ali mi je sad malo problem zbog izostanka s posla, a strah me doći tamo bez tog nalaza kad mi je to već napisala. Sorry zbog dugog posta, ali pomagajte!!!

----------


## Strašna

Po meni inseminacija nema smisla ako nije obavljen HSG, ma da vjerujem da ima cura koje su išle na inseminaciju bez HSGa.

----------


## piki

Strašna, čitala sam i ja o tome da nema smisla ako se ne zna sigurno prohodnost i mislim da je ona mene htjela "požuriti" u postupak. Sad se samo bojim da mi se bez toga sve ne zavuče. Ne znam jel se uopće može bez i jedne inseminacije u postupak? Znam da kompliciram, ali ako ona ima zapisano u kompu nešto više od onog što meni daju na povijesti bolesti biti će OK.

----------


## Strašna

Pa sad...ne znam sta bi ti rekla..Mislim da je na VV pravilo da se neide na inseminaciju bez HSga...ali mislim da nisam dovoljno upućena. Nebi te htjela zbuniti. Ja sam morala napraviti HSG.

----------


## eva133

Na inseminaciju ne možeš bez hsg-a. Možeš samo na ivf ako nemaš hsg, a to odlučuje dr. Zapravo, vidi ima li smisla slati te na hsg ili ne.

----------


## piki

Toga se bojim, a opet ako mogu preskočiti inseminaciju onda nema ni veze. Hvala ti!

----------


## eva133

> Toga se bojim, a opet ako mogu preskočiti inseminaciju onda nema ni veze. Hvala ti!


Kod tebe bi vjerojatno bila jedna inseminacija i ako ne bi uspjela išli bi na ivf. Ako ne moraš raditi hsg, nemoj. Ovako ćeš odmah na ivf. Hsg se radi u određenim danima ciklusa (mislim odmah nekako poslje menge, nisam sigurna). Tako da ti ode još jedan mjesec za postupak.

----------


## hope31

kitty hvala na odgovoru i mislila sam ici u KB Osijek...samo sam sad u dilemi da li da idem u ovaj postupak ili da obavljam pretrage...s obzirom da se radi o prirodnom postupku nisam bas optimisticna...
Uglavnom draga tebi puno srece i drzim fige puno folikulica bit ce to sve ok...a panika to je nama vec normalno,bit ce sve ok..navijam

----------


## hope31

geceta sretnoooo sutra..pusa

----------


## hope31

ne znam tko je pitao za hsg tipkam s moba pa ne mogu pohvatat sve ali inseminacija ne moze bez hsg-a jer nema svrhe ako su jajovodi neprohodni..za ivf nije bitan naravno hsg...ja sam obavila hsg ali nisam isla na insrminaciju odmas smo isli na ivf jer dr je tako procijenila po nalazima

----------


## 123beba

Cure, trebala bih kratku pomoć... mm je bio na pregledu, spermiogramu i vađenju krvi kod androloga... Naravno, on ne zna koje hormone su mu vadili... Ja pretpostavljam da je to nekakv standardan postupak pa ako je nečiji m već prošao taj dio bila bih zahvalna da mi samo kratko napišete koje to hormone obuhvaća.

Hvala!!!!!!!!

----------


## beilana

MM je bio, al ja sam sve nalaze i svoje i njegove izgubila, pa ti ne mogu pomoč, uopće se ni ne mogu sjetit kaj je sve bilo, nadam se da će ti netko znati odgovoriti

----------


## u dobru i zlu

MM je vadio u Os hormone, FSH,LH,FT4,FT3,TSH,PROLAKTIN,DHEAS,E2,ukupni testosteron i slobodni testosteron. U osmom mjesecu je naručen kod androloga na VV, pretpostavljam da će isto te vaditi...

----------


## 123beba

Hvala na brzim odgovorima! Što bih ja bez vas...

----------


## piki

> ne znam tko je pitao za hsg tipkam s moba pa ne mogu pohvatat sve ali inseminacija ne moze bez hsg-a jer nema svrhe ako su jajovodi neprohodni..za ivf nije bitan naravno hsg...ja sam obavila hsg ali nisam isla na insrminaciju odmas smo isli na ivf jer dr je tako procijenila po nalazima


Hope31 pa to me zanimalo, hvala! Znači mogu preskočiti inseminaciju ako dr. tako procijeni. Super! Nama nisu toliko loši nalazi već su problem moje godine pa se nadam da ćemo odmah krenuti!

----------


## geceta

> geceta sretnoooo sutra..pusa


Hvala ti,draga :Kiss:  sve proslo ok,2js,nama taman :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Cure pitanjce jedno imam. Inače sam u Petrovoj i moram ponovo hormone vaditi ali tamo ne rade AMH pa su rekli da onda radje sve skupa obavim na VV. E sad danas su me na VV naručili za 5.6. a zaboravila sam pitati dali ja onda dođem bilo koji dan poslije datuma od kad sam naručena od 2 i 4dc i obavim ove standardne hormone plus AMH ili baš taj dan moram doći na AMH a ove ostale naknadno obaviti?

----------


## kitty

> Cure pitanjce jedno imam. Inače sam u Petrovoj i moram ponovo hormone vaditi ali tamo ne rade AMH pa su rekli da onda radje sve skupa obavim na VV. E sad danas su me na VV naručili za 5.6. a zaboravila sam pitati dali ja onda dođem bilo koji dan poslije datuma od kad sam naručena od 2 i 4dc i obavim ove standardne hormone plus AMH ili baš taj dan moram doći na AMH a ove ostale naknadno obaviti?


mislim da moraš doći na dan kad si naručena. nisam 100% sigurna...

----------


## kitty

geceta, bravo za 2 js, sad nek tulumare u labu do besvijesti!

ja sam u srijedu opet gore, a punkcija bi mogla biti u petak.

----------


## 123beba

> sve proslo ok,2js,nama taman


Gaceta, držim fige da sve bude ok i da uskoro čuješ vaša dva  :Heart:

----------


## Sezen

> Hvala ti,draga sve proslo ok,2js,nama taman


tako je bilo i kod mene pa vidi sada...i tebi želim isto!

----------


## geceta

hvala vam cure, mi smo isto rekli, dovoljno je tako i eto, tako je ispalo. Ne zovem danas laboratorij, uvijek cekam dan et pa strepim pred vratima  :Smile:  nadamo se najboljem sutra! Sezen, jesu oba momka mpo bebice ili? vidim velika je razlika ali tako je i kod mene doma i super smo si, bas vezani jedno za drugo

----------


## piki

Geceta za tulum u labu i pozivnicu za isti  :Klap:

----------


## eva133

*Sezen* pun ti je inbox.

----------


## Richy

Geceta,sretno ti bilo!!pusa!

----------


## geceta

hvala, piki, hvala, Richy  :Kiss:  totalno sam uzbudena! nisam tak bila ni prvi ni drugi put

----------


## Strašna

Geceta i ja držim fige....da tulum u labu bude kao nikada do sada  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

geceta sretno sutra i navijamo za veeeeliku beru :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Moja beta danas je 255.11, prekosutra ponavljam...

----------


## hope31

> Hope31 pa to me zanimalo, hvala! Znači mogu preskočiti inseminaciju ako dr. tako procijeni. Super! Nama nisu toliko loši nalazi već su problem moje godine pa se nadam da ćemo odmah krenuti!


Draga ja ti zelim svu srecu da sto prije krenete i da dobijete svoju mrvicu ili mrvice :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Cestitam draga,samo neka beta raste :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Maybe baby...predivne vijesti!!Iskrene čestitke draga!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

Maybe baby, bravo za prekrasnu betu, navijam za duplanje  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Sezen

> hvala vam cure, mi smo isto rekli, dovoljno je tako i eto, tako je ispalo. Ne zovem danas laboratorij, uvijek cekam dan et pa strepim pred vratima  nadamo se najboljem sutra! Sezen, jesu oba momka mpo bebice ili? vidim velika je razlika ali tako je i kod mene doma i super smo si, bas vezani jedno za drugo


prvi nije,tada sam bila zdrava i imala 24 godine,a od 2004.se trudimo za drugu bebu i evo strpljen-spašen,a bilo je svega u međuvremenu,naslušala sam se svakakvih 
komentara od okoline i doktora,jedan dr.mi je rekao:pa šta vi hoćete već imate dijete!,ja se nisam mirila s tim da tako ostane premda sam uvijek bila zahvalna Bogu što
imam dijete,ali želja za još jednim je bila prevelika.nadam se da će sve proći u redu i da ću za 7-8 tjedana ugledati svoju bebicu.
*eva133* ispraznila sam :Smile: 
pusa i sretno svima!

----------


## geceta

Maybe,cestitam ak vec nisam!!! :Wink: 
Ja cekam et,jednog ali vrijednog :Smile:  postupak je drugaciji,zovu nas sad u lab i biologica sve govori sto i kako se desilo

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala cure, i ja jedva čekam da vidim da li će se dobro duplati.... 

Geceta, da se ta jedna i vrijedna primi čvrsto za mamicu.  :Smile:

----------


## tamara1981

Sretn0 cure

----------


## geceta

Jel cefaleksin pijem dok ne potrosim ili?

----------


## Maybe baby

Geceta, po novome ga piješ još na dan transfera poslije ne.

----------


## geceta

Hvala ti puno,draga :Smile: ima gore puno noviteta.ono s prozivkom pred stepenicama mi je presmijesno

----------


## Maybe baby

Da baš ima noviteta  :Smile:  Aha, u sali misliš? Ja sma mislila da budem to samo na punkciji morala reći, a kada sam došla na transfer ja sma samo išla na stol, a doktor mi veli da kažem ime,prezime, datum i godinu rođenja  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Hvala ti puno,dragaima gore puno noviteta.ono s prozivkom pred stepenicama mi je presmijesno


Kakva prozivka? Pred stepenicama? Ne kužim.

*Maybe baby* čestitam od srca. Dočekala si i ti. Sretno sutra.

----------


## geceta

To sam ja tako nazvala.u sali dodes pred stepenice i moras stat i rec puno ime,prezime,datum rodenja.onak,u prazno.

----------


## kitty

evo i mene konačno... danas odrađena folikulometrija i vađenje krvi, ima ih puno (folikula), sutra sam opet gore i sutra očekujem štopericu a u subotu punkciju... ne želi mi dr reći koliko ih ima, bojim se da će biti urnebesno...

geceta, bravo za jednog ali vrijednog  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

Znaci ipak subota?drzim fige i sretnooooo!

----------


## hope31

kitty sretno :Smile:

----------


## kitty

hvala curke  :Wink: !

hope31, kad ti krećeš?

----------


## 123beba

Gaceta, baš mi je drago! Nego, kada ti je transfer ili te nisam dobro skužila pa je već bio? Ako je, držim fige da se mrvica primi!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Kitty, sretno! Da ih bude dovoljno i da budu kvalitetne! :Klap:

----------


## nov@

pozdrav svima. Evo i mene da se uključim i saznam malo više o svemu od vas koje ste to prošle. Prošli mj bila kod dr. Alebića na na prvom pregledu (10.dc), u ponedjeljak idem na vađenje hormona(5.dc) a mm spermiogram. Koji je daljni postupak i koliko sve traje da se uđe u neki postupak ako su svi nalazi uredni? (stari nalazi su nam bili svi ok, uzrok neplodnosti zasad nepoznat...  :Sad:

----------


## nov@

> Ne znam stvarno što mu je?!Nije njemu niti malo lako s nama, to je sigurno....svaka od nas je specifična i posebna na svoj način, ima previše pacijenata i vjerovatno je prezasićen poslom! Ali osjetljiv je na bilo kakvo pitanje koje mu se postavi, mada poslije i on shvati da je grubo reagirao pa se odmah povuče i nabaci neki zez...ali moramo i njega shvatiti,zar ne??Posao mu nije niti malo lak, i vrlo je odgovoran i ozbiljan.Nadajmo se da će ga to loše raspoloženje brzo proći i da će opet biti onaj stari....Takav nam definitivno treba!!Budem ja vidjela kakav će meni biti sutra??!!


Bok! A kakav je on inače? Meni je na prvom pregledu djelovao jako neozbiljno i sve je okretao na šalu i zezanciju a ja htjela neke odgovore i malo ozbiljnosti...možda je razbijao tremu?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hope31

> hvala curke !
> 
> hope31, kad ti krećeš?


A ne znam draga....čekam M ovih dana trebam dobiti ali dr hoće prirodni postupak ne da mi stimulirani jer kao dobijam puno js...a ne kužim zašto ne da kad svejdeno po zakonu imamo novih 6 ili nisam u pravune znam više.....mislila sam možda prije odraditi imunološke pretrage pa na jesen u stimulirani al još se razmišljam, vuče me i sada da idem...

----------


## hope31

Ali svakako mi je rekla da dođem 3dc jer mi mora dat šta moram obaviti od pretraga a rekla mi je i da se možda predomislim za postupak.....a vidjet ćemo...ufffff

----------


## beilana

*hope*, možda ćemo isti dan gore, ja čekam M i nadam se postupak

----------


## hope31

> *hope*, možda ćemo isti dan gore, ja čekam M i nadam se postupak


Hej draga kad je ti očekuješ?ja se nadam sutra prekosutra...pa da se vidimo i ubijemo vrijeme skupa gore

----------


## kitty

hope31, po novom zakonu će biti 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna, ali se još uvijek ne zna hoće li nam brojati dosadašnje postupke... tako da je stvarno možda bolje pričekati. ja nažalost mogu samo u stimulaciju jer imam anovulatorne cikluse a na klomifen ne reagiram ili reagiram jako slabo. pa smo se kod mene ipak odlučili više ne čekati, predugo je.

inače, danas obavljena zadnja folikulometrija, imam 4 veća folikula i puno malih, večeras štoperica a u subotu punkcija.

----------


## beilana

> Hej draga kad je ti očekuješ?ja se nadam sutra prekosutra...pa da se vidimo i ubijemo vrijeme skupa gore


hmmm...danas sam popila zadnji jasmin, sve ovisi kad M dođe, al ak budeš ti u postupku, i ak budem i ja možda nam se koj dan poklopi da budemo skupa, pa ubijemo vrijeme zajedno

*kitty*, i ja imam anovulatrone cikluse pa sam na klomifen reagirala s 3 folikula, ne vidim sad potpis, jel ti imaš pcos?

----------


## beilana

vidim da imaš, jesi kontrolirala inzulin i prolaktin? ja nisam na klomifen reagirala nikak dok nisam znala da su mi inzulin i prolaktin (od pcos-a) povišeni dost

----------


## hope31

> hope31, po novom zakonu će biti 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna, ali se još uvijek ne zna hoće li nam brojati dosadašnje postupke... tako da je stvarno možda bolje pričekati. ja nažalost mogu samo u stimulaciju jer imam anovulatorne cikluse a na klomifen ne reagiram ili reagiram jako slabo. pa smo se kod mene ipak odlučili više ne čekati, predugo je.
> 
> inače, danas obavljena zadnja folikulometrija, imam 4 veća folikula i puno malih, večeras štoperica a u subotu punkcija.


A da znam da su rekli 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna...zato i neće valjda da idem u stimulirani ali mogla sam na klomifene...na klomifenima sam dobila 3 js...ali rekla je ni to...tako da ću stvarno možda pauzirati do novog zakona...
Tebi draga sretno u subotu :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> hmmm...danas sam popila zadnji jasmin, sve ovisi kad M dođe, al ak budeš ti u postupku, i ak budem i ja možda nam se koj dan poklopi da budemo skupa, pa ubijemo vrijeme zajedno
> 
> *kitty*, i ja imam anovulatrone cikluse pa sam na klomifen reagirala s 3 folikula, ne vidim sad potpis, jel ti imaš pcos?


Da vidjet ćemo....ako budem išla u postupak sigurno ćemo se vidjet a ako ne želim ti da ovaj put bude bingoooo :Smile:

----------


## kitty

beilana, kontrolirala sam sve, bez brige. nemam inzulinsku rezistenciju a prolaktin mi je isto dobar. očito sam jednostavno upala u onih 40% PCOS koji su rezistentni na klomifen.

----------


## Strašna

> hope31, po novom zakonu će biti 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna, ali se još uvijek ne zna hoće li nam brojati dosadašnje postupke... tako da je stvarno možda bolje pričekati. ja nažalost mogu samo u stimulaciju jer imam anovulatorne cikluse a na klomifen ne reagiram ili reagiram jako slabo. pa smo se kod mene ipak odlučili više ne čekati, predugo je.
> 
> inače, danas obavljena zadnja folikulometrija, imam 4 veća folikula i puno malih, večeras štoperica a u subotu punkcija.


Sličan slučaj kao moj...samo što je kod mm sve ok. Ja takodjer imam anovulatorne cikluse, mengu jedva uz Duphastone izazovem... I uz klomifen sam imala jednom jedan folikul, jednom 2, i to na inseminacijama pa ne znam kakva je situacija s jajnim stanicama. Mene je doktorica isto htjela na čekanje...... Al sad me zadnji put doktor pregledao i kaze da to bas i nije za čekat jer jako slabo reagiram na klomifen..uz punu stimulaciju gonalima sam imala 3 jajne stanice.... I šta čekat! Bolje da koristim još dok mogu!

----------


## geceta

Hope,meni je dr isto svasta predlagala prije ali kad sam dobila,zvala sam i dosla 2.dc jer 3.nisam mogla,poslije 11i sve smo se lijepo dogovorile i u biti je pitala sto bih ja,tako da...

----------


## 123beba

> pozdrav svima. Evo i mene da se uključim i saznam malo više o svemu od vas koje ste to prošle. Prošli mj bila kod dr. Alebića na na prvom pregledu (10.dc), u ponedjeljak idem na vađenje hormona(5.dc) a mm spermiogram. Koji je daljni postupak i koliko sve traje da se uđe u neki postupak ako su svi nalazi uredni? (stari nalazi su nam bili svi ok, uzrok neplodnosti zasad nepoznat...


nov@ bok! ja ti nažalost baš neću biti od neke pomoći vezano uz tvoja pitanja jer ni sama ne znam, no super vam je da ste uspjeli tako brzo doći na red za spermiogram! Mi smo čekali 2 mjeseca... No, nekako mi se čini da dosta cura ide u postupak dosta brzo nakon ovog pregleda što se dogovara na 3 dc... Ja se isto nadam tome!  :Smile:  Inače je mani dr. A bio jako simpatičan i pristupačan, no bila sam samo jednom tako da nemam puno iskustva! Ja sam za njega dobila preporuku od jedne babice koja je prije s njim radila.

----------


## hedoniza

Drage moje evo da vam se javim..
Danasnji dan mi je protekao u znaku savjeta, pregleda i doktorskih izjava.. Prvo jutros smo bili na krizinama infektologa i reklai kako u spermiokulturi se nalazi poveci broj leukocita i da je bilo nesto bakterija e.colli i enteroccocus, kad smo to ljecili spermiogram se popravio.. Na sto nam je on rekao da to nema veze sa vezom da to nije pomoglo popravku spermiograma jer spermiogram ne ovisi o leukocitima i da je to potez ocajnika, bas lijepo od njega receno.. Drugo ja sam isla po svoje nalaze koji su bili sasvim u redu a jedni jos uvjek nisu gotovi... Trece idemo uSalos-a u polikliniku kod urologa gdje je bila snimka uz testisa, mjehura i prostate i testikularni vrecica, 
NALAZ_: na desnom testisu blaga varicocela, nekakva upala prostate, na lijevom testisu kriptohizam koje nema funkciju.. Savjet od svih definitivno ivf, ali kod urologa postoji mogucnost operacije blage varicocele, ali on nemoze garantirat da bi to popravilo spermiogram, ja ga pitam na to pa kako to da su tako nagle oscilacije u spermiogramu od 0-32 miliona, a on meni na to da je to njemu isto interesantno i da nema odgovora jer da nije imao takav sluca od azoo da skoci naglo do oligo ili cak normo ali radi muzevih godina da mi mozemo pokusavat prirodno ali da je to za prvo djete gubitak vremena da idemo na ivf da je sad na nama bilokakva odluka. Sad vas bih lijepo molila za misljenje vase, vise neznam ko je lud... Hvala

----------


## hope31

> pozdrav svima. Evo i mene da se uključim i saznam malo više o svemu od vas koje ste to prošle. Prošli mj bila kod dr. Alebića na na prvom pregledu (10.dc), u ponedjeljak idem na vađenje hormona(5.dc) a mm spermiogram. Koji je daljni postupak i koliko sve traje da se uđe u neki postupak ako su svi nalazi uredni? (stari nalazi su nam bili svi ok, uzrok neplodnosti zasad nepoznat...


Draga ja kad sam ulazila u postupak prvo je mm išao kod androloga i te smo nalaze čekali oko 40 dana premda ih oni u karton prije dobiju...nakon toga kad smo dobili nalaze ja sam išla vadit hormone i odmah slijedeći ciklus krenuli u postupak...tako da vjerujem da ćeš brzo samo budi strpljiva....sretno

----------


## kitty

> Sličan slučaj kao moj...samo što je kod mm sve ok. Ja takodjer imam anovulatorne cikluse, mengu jedva uz Duphastone izazovem... I uz klomifen sam imala jednom jedan folikul, jednom 2, i to na inseminacijama pa ne znam kakva je situacija s jajnim stanicama. Mene je doktorica isto htjela na čekanje...... Al sad me zadnji put doktor pregledao i kaze da to bas i nije za čekat jer jako slabo reagiram na klomifen..uz punu stimulaciju gonalima sam imala 3 jajne stanice.... I šta čekat! Bolje da koristim još dok mogu!


ja sam prošli put u stimuliranom dobila 8 js na 18 Gonala, sad sam Menopura dobila ukupno 22 a vidjet ćemo koliko će biti js, ja se nadam minimalno 4...

----------


## beilana

> beilana, kontrolirala sam sve, bez brige. nemam inzulinsku rezistenciju a prolaktin mi je isto dobar. očito sam jednostavno upala u onih 40% PCOS koji su rezistentni na klomifen.


pa 40% nije malo, malo manje od polovice, ja sam prije reagirala jako loše, jedva jedan folikul samo jednom, al odkad sam na bromergonu i sioforu, i hormoni mi se smanjili tj došli na svoje počela sam lijepo reagirat na klomifen, tj meni su 2 folikula ok jer sam misla da nebude ništa

----------


## hope31

> Hope,meni je dr isto svasta predlagala prije ali kad sam dobila,zvala sam i dosla 2.dc jer 3.nisam mogla,poslije 11i sve smo se lijepo dogovorile i u biti je pitala sto bih ja,tako da...


Pa da znam da se sve moze dogovoriti,vidjet cu sto kaze izgleda da cu u subotu gore pa cemo vidjet sto kaze...

----------


## hope31

kitty onda se mozda i vidimo u subotu :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> ja sam prošli put u stimuliranom dobila 8 js na 18 Gonala, sad sam Menopura dobila ukupno 22 a vidjet ćemo koliko će biti js, ja se nadam minimalno 4...


Ja sam 3 jajne stanica na 18 gonala.....

----------


## geceta

22gonala f i 10stanica,sad 9menopura pa 2js

----------


## cvjet

Bok cure,svim čekalicama bete želim da im bude što veča a curama u postupku mnogo sreče.Evo i mene nakon nekog vremena,nakon neuspjeha jednostavno mi je trebalo vremena,pošto mi je to bio prvi put jako me pogodilo,al idemo dalje dat če BOG. Imam jedno pitanje  kad sam zvala dr.da mu javim betu rekao mi je da mu se javim prvi dan menstruacije u šesti mjesec pa me sad zanima jel ulazim odma u postupak ili krečem sa yasminom,hvala cure...

----------


## geceta

Pa to ce ti tek dr moci odgvoriti kad te pregleda,ovdje ti nitko ne moze reci u kakav ces protokol i s cime,svako nagadanje bi bilo glupo

----------


## nonek

cure...jel koja od vas imala kakvo iskustvo sa femarom? ja ga sad uzimam pa me čisto zanima jel tko trošio i kako je reagirao na nju?
hvala...

----------


## geceta

Ja osobno ne ali nasla sam 7 tema za nju pa skicni tamo dok ti se netko tu ne javi

----------


## kitty

evo mene, preživjela punkciju. nije bilo dr A tako da mi je radila doktorica, baš me dosta bolilo, prošli put je bilo puno bolje. sve u svemu, dobili 6 stanica  :Very Happy: , 2 stavili oploditi a od ostalih ako koja bude dobra budemo smrznuli.

hope31, jesi bila gore? kaj ti je rekla dr, jesi u postupku? ja poslije punkcije bila malo ošamućena pa te nisam uspjela skužiti  :Embarassed: .
geceta, kako se držiš?

----------


## geceta

Hej,draga,~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!! Bravo za 6! :Smile: 
Ajm okej,nista posebno ali niti se previse proucavam,jedino se nikako naspavati. drzi se,odmori danas!kad moras?u pon?

----------


## hope31

> evo mene, preživjela punkciju. nije bilo dr A tako da mi je radila doktorica, baš me dosta bolilo, prošli put je bilo puno bolje. sve u svemu, dobili 6 stanica , 2 stavili oploditi a od ostalih ako koja bude dobra budemo smrznuli.
> 
> hope31, jesi bila gore? kaj ti je rekla dr, jesi u postupku? ja poslije punkcije bila malo ošamućena pa te nisam uspjela skužiti .
> geceta, kako se držiš?


Hej draga bila sam gore jučer, al sam kasno došla jer mi kasnio vlak bila sam kod doktorice na redu oko pola 1...vjerojatno smo se mimoišle, uglavnom ne idem u postupak, ne mogu dobiti stimulaciju, rekla je da čekamo novi zakon a da dotle obavim imuno.pretrage i tako...di+ugo mi je to al što ću...bravo za 6js...držim fige da se sada cvrsto prime :Smile:

----------


## kitty

hvala curke!

ja se nadam sutra transferu, baš mi je bed što je danas nedjelja pa nisam mogla zvati lab, sad sam sva na iglama, baš me strah  :štrika:

----------


## geceta

Poslije sam se sjetila da volis nazvat a bas se potrefilo da ne mozes:/ma sve bude u redu!!jos ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Zaboravih vam spomenut razgovor koji sam jednom sad prilikom dozivjela na VV:pita jedna zena drugu dok su cekale punkciju:"ides li ti na potpomognutu ili umjetnu oplodnju?"

----------


## tonili

> Zaboravih vam spomenut razgovor koji sam jednom sad prilikom dozivjela na VV:pita jedna zena drugu dok su cekale punkciju:"ides li ti na potpomognutu ili umjetnu oplodnju?"


Nažalost ovakve situacije i nisu tako rijetke. Dosta žena/parova misli da AIH ne spada u MPO, a ima i onih koji, ako idu u postupak sa svojim stanicama, misle da to nije "prava umjetna oplodnja".
Svega ima - na nama je da educiramo.

----------


## geceta

ja posizim uopce na naziv umjetna jer jos uvijek nista nije umjetno u svemu tome!znam da ima svega ali ovo mi je jednostavno nevjerojatno bilo,nisam bila prenapadna (cudom!) ali skomentirala sam ih :Smile:  ne kazem da svi moramo sve znati i bit upuceni u svaku sitnicu,mozda je i bolje nekim se stvarima ne opterecivati,ali opet mislim da bi se svi koji se misle upustati u ovo,trebali minimalno raspitati o svemu.cula sam i za punkcije iz pupka,moraju li se skinuti za et,da ak ides na ivf,onda si odmah i trudna ma izjave a la miletich

----------


## geceta

Joj bolje da se ne zivciram sada  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

nemoj se živcirati draga. kakvih sam sve nebuloza čula u toj čekaoni, mislim da me više ništa ne može iznenaditi... neke ljude jednostavno ništa ne zanima i ne žele se ni malo informirati. 
na jednom od prošlih transfera pita jedna žena drugu (gledaju one uzv sličice koje se dobiju): kako se tebi vidi samo jedna točkica a vratili su ti 2 zametka?  :facepalm:

----------


## matahari

totalno OT, ali..ja sam za spolni odgoj u školama, definitivno, upravo zbog ovakvih stvari (možda sat vremena tjedno vjeronauka manje-ne bih htjela da me se krivo shvati). ne samo da ljudi nemaju pojma o MPO, nego ne poznaju svoje tijelo, ne znaju metode kontracepcije... 
na početku naše MPO priče ja sam puno toga i mužu morala objasniti, jer se nikad nije susretao s tim terminima. 
mene osim "umjetna" oplodnja bode u oko i "prirodna" trudnoća (znam, i meni stoji u potpisu), ali nema ništa prirodnije od trudnoće, zar ne?


> ja posizim uopce na naziv umjetna jer jos uvijek nista nije umjetno u svemu tome!znam da ima svega ali ovo mi je jednostavno nevjerojatno bilo,nisam bila prenapadna (cudom!) ali skomentirala sam ih ne kazem da svi moramo sve znati i bit upuceni u svaku sitnicu,mozda je i bolje nekim se stvarima ne opterecivati,ali opet mislim da bi se svi koji se misle upustati u ovo,trebali minimalno raspitati o svemu.cula sam i za punkcije iz pupka,moraju li se skinuti za et,da ak ides na ivf,onda si odmah i trudna ma izjave a la miletich

----------


## eva133

Kad sam ja jednom došla po uputnicu za vv nije bilo moje gin. nego kolega koji ju je mjenjao. Istina, je on stariji, ali pitao me odakle mi vade js, jel preko trbuha. Ostala sam zapanjena.

----------


## geceta

Potpisujem sve gore :Smile: 
Eva,nevjerojatno!!!jos gore nego moja bivsa ginicka koja mi je prvo rekla nemate sanse "prirodnim putem" no sad vas nece primit pa se opustite prek ljeta i bude nekaj,obicno na godisnjem se tak nekaj desi.aha,da,meni se jedino na go desi da mi dode M :D
Ah da!jos jedna prica s transfera:Nose oni sve one instrumente u salu (ne znam kak se zovu shame on me sad) i zena koja ceka punkciju:jao!pa ste je ovo??kud ce s tim??pa nije to valjda za nas!? -radilo se o obicnim instrumentima koje koristi soc.gin.pri svakom pregledu

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam stvarno nova u svemu obzirom da još nismo došli niti do prvog postupka I samo sam jednom bila u čekaonici na vv, no ne mogu vjerovati da ljudi pitaju bas takve nebuloze... Pa sto su ranije u životu radili kod ginica... 
Ja mislim da još uvijek ne znam ništa no općenito mi je nevjerovatno da ljudi neke osnovne stvari ne znaju. 
A tek moje iznenađenje sa zatucanim stavom opće populacije!?!?!?! Strašno!!!!! 
Dok se nismo našli u ovoj situaciji, naravno, Kao I većina ljudi nismo niti razmišljali o tim stvarima, no uvijek mi je sve to bilo sasvim normalno... Mpo, posvajanje I slično... Čak smo mm i ja pricali o ideji da pored svojih troje još posvojimo jedno dijete (uvijek smo mislili imati minimalno 3).

----------


## tamara1981

Ja sam toliko postala alergična na umjetnu oplodnju,da mi čak i ˝umjetna prehrana za bebe˝ diže kosu na glavi  :Laughing: 
Neki ljudi ne znaju,neki ne žele znati...a ostali su na forumu

----------


## neumorna

hahahaha, ajme koje gluposti!!!!!!!

cure, uljepšale ste mi jutro ovim svojim razgovorom :D

----------


## weda

> cure...jel koja od vas imala kakvo iskustvo sa femarom? ja ga sad uzimam pa me čisto zanima jel tko trošio i kako je reagirao na nju?
> hvala...


Pozdrav!!
u prošlom postupku uzimala sam letrofar koji ima potpuno isti sastav kao femara samo je jeftiniji za oko 300kn (čudi me da doktori to ne preporučuju ženama, obzirom da 300kn ipak nije malo!). Nisam imala apsolutno nikavih nuspojava. 
Sretno!

----------


## kitty

cure moje, evo meni vraćena na čuvanje 2 4-stanična embrija (kaže biologica jako lijepa), beta 13.6.
ostale js su bile nezrele tako da ništa nije smrznuto.

----------


## Richy

Kitty držim fige za uspijeh!!Eee, sada to čekanje je ono meni najgore od svega!?Sretno!! :Very Happy:

----------


## beilana

kitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ostanu i udobno se smjeste kod mamice slijedećih 9mj

cure imam pitanje, sad gledam dr A je davno napisao da mi izvade amh u labu, a nikad nisu, tj nemam nigdje da su mi ga izvadili, a voljela bi znat koliki je, jel mogu ja sad dr A prosit dok budem na VV-u da me odma pošalje u lab da to izvadim?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

beilana ja sad kad dobijem trebam ići na VV vaditi hormone, među njima je i AMH, i piše mi da se naručim od 3-5 dana ciklusa..sad neznam jel se AMH može vaditi bilo koji dan..to će ti vjerojatno odgovoriti one koje imaju više iskustva..i piše mi da moram biti natašte..

----------


## beilana

da, uvijek sam natašte, a idem 3dc kod njega, ak će mi dat postupak, onda nebudem tražila da vadim amh, al ak će me stavit na čekanje iz nekog razloga, onda ću prosit da izvadim, ko zna kakav je s obzirom da imam pcos, možda baš i nisam kandidat da čekam novi zakon il ko zna kaj

----------


## 123beba

kitty sretno! neka se smjeste pod tvojim srcem i da uskoro čuješ kako ti još 2 srčeka kucaju!!!!! 

Ja sam vam malo zbunjena... Danas sam bila 3dc gore, vadila hormone i bila na dogovoru... rekao mi je dr. A. da neka obavimo još savjetovanje i vađenje krvi u Petrovoj pa da opet dođem 3 dc i da ću onda dobiti kontracepciju pa onaj tamo ciklus u neki postupak... Što se tiče savjetovanja to sam dogovorila već ovaj tjedan i samo još u Petrovoj izvadimo krv (mislim da se čak niti ne mora naručivati). 
Uglavnom, obzirom da je sa mnom sve ok i da us moji ciklusi uredni ne kužim zašto ovaj jedan mjesec kontracepcije... Znam da su tu cure već imale takve terapije pa vas molim info u čemu je kvaka sa tom kontracepcijom. Ja sam se nekako nadala da ćemo za mjesec dana na ICSI, no eto još dodatnih mjesec čekanja...  :Sad:

----------


## beilana

draga, za slučaj da nebude nekih cista, i da malo smiri jajnike prije neke stimulacije
ja sam prošli put bila 1mj na jasminu, a ovaj put sam 2 mj na jasminu, vjeruj mu, zna kaj radi

----------


## kitty

beilana, nalaz ti je vjerojatno kod dr u kartonu.
a za PCOS je tipičan visoki AMH.

----------


## beilana

visok? onda je to ok? misliš da je kod njega? ja ću ga baš pitat

----------


## geceta

123beba,i ja imam uredne cikluse i nemam cisti ali sam bila skoro puna 2mj na yasminu da se sve smiri i da se sve moze sto vise kontrolirati.zapravo,cekas onda jos 2mj do postupka ali vrijeme tako brzo prolazi da to nije normalno.sve u Petrovoj se obavi isti dan ali kad smo mi bili,guzva je bila nenormalna.ak se dobro sjecam,2tj se cekaju nalazi.
Kitty,i ovdje malo ~~~~~~~~ da se mrva koja primi i ne budi tuzna sto ti nisu ostale smrznuli,doista se ne isplati:/

----------


## malasovica

:Heart:

----------


## 123beba

hvala vam cure... nikako mi nije bilo i prije jasno zašto svi piju pilule prije ali sam mislila da je to možda zbog nekih drugih problema sa jajnicima... No, sve u svemu, čekamo 2 mjeseca, no ako smo čekali ovoliko možemo i ta dva!  :Smile:  Bitno je da na kraju imamo svoje bebice! Čak mi je i danas vađenje krvi bilo bez ikakvih problema a inače se totalno bojim (mislim da sam gora od neke male dijece)... :D

----------


## nov@

bok! evo, obavili smo pretrage, kao svi nalazi će biti gotovi kad dođemo sljedeći mjesec na 3.dc kad ćemo dogovoriti za dalje....ajme jedva čekam!!! hvala na odgovoru!
a u kojoj ste vi fazi trenutno?

----------


## musica

Bok curke samo da javim Betu ona iznosi 1670  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Cestitke!!!to iz prvog pokusaja ili?koji dpt,koliko zametaka?

----------


## kitty

musica, bravo, odlična beta  :Bouncing: !
beilana, s obzirom da imaš PCOS bilo bi vrlo neobično da imaš nizak AMH i smanjenu folikularnu rezervu. najvjerojatnije je sve ok, ali ništa te ne košta da pitaš.

hvala svima na vibricama  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Pozdravljam sve Vas trudilice i svima želim samo najbolje. Ja sam trenutno na sv. duhu imala sam 1 aih i 2 ivf/icsi-a sve negativno, zadnji postupak prošli mj...Sad idem u prirodnjak i još se nisam upisala na listu za lijekove.. zato sam vas htjela moliti za par inf o vv koliko se dugo čekaju lijekovi, kakvi su dr..itd.. na SD je ok ali koma je sa lijekovima, čeka se i do 7 mj.. I ja imam nizak amh..i pcos... visok fsh..u biti sam low responder( oba stimulirana postupka transfer samo 1 js...) pišite molim vas....

----------


## kiara79

kika na VV nema liste i ne upisuje se za lijekove..

----------


## musica

> Cestitke!!!to iz prvog pokusaja ili?koji dpt,koliko zametaka?



Da iz prvog pokušaja,   

IVF5/12., gonali 14 ampula, vraćene 3 js, oplođene 2 js, 17dnt beta 1670

----------


## kitty

> Da iz prvog pokušaja,   
> 
> IVF5/12., gonali 14 ampula, *vraćene 3 js, oplođene 2 js,* 17dnt beta 1670


ne kužim ovaj boldani dio. jesu ti oplođene 2 ili 3 stanice? koliko embrija je vraćeno i koji dan? i još jednom bravo za betu!

----------


## Richy

musica...iskrene čestitke!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nonek

> Pozdrav!!
> u prošlom postupku uzimala sam letrofar koji ima potpuno isti sastav kao femara samo je jeftiniji za oko 300kn (čudi me da doktori to ne preporučuju ženama, obzirom da 300kn ipak nije malo!). Nisam imala apsolutno nikavih nuspojava. 
> Sretno!


Hvala draga!

Vidjet ćemo što će biti...u pravu si da što se tiče novaca jer mi se fakat malo zavrtilo u glavi kad sam čula cifru  :Wink: 
sutra imam prvi UZV pa ćemo vidjet jel se štogod događa.

----------


## analoneta

pozdrav...evo imam jedno pitanjce kolika bi trebal biti beta kada se vadi krv znaci od najmanjeg...13.6 idem raditi betu pa me sad vec nekako strah koji bi brojevi to trebali biti...naravno prvi  put sam na vantjelesnoj i  i sad vec razmisljam sta ce biti .nazalost imala sam dvije stanice od toga jedna nezrela ,oplođena jedna i to na dan transfera tj.jucer žena mi rekla da se podijelila samo na dva...ima li neko slicna iskustva da su mu je vracena jedna stanica koja je bila podijeljena samo na dva ...naravno žena mi nije dala puno nade...hvala...

----------


## geceta

Hej,meni je biologica govorila da oni pogledajh drugo jutro nakon punkcije a na dan et ne gledaju tak da si ju mozda krivo shvatila da ti se tek na dan et oplodila i podijelila.
to sto je bila 2-stanicna,ne mora znaciti nista lose,moze biti i blastica u super stanju pa se ne primiti,ne ovisi samo o tome i nazalost,ne mozemo tu nista.ima na netu tablica s vrijednostima bete, ovdje je jedna http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...a-trudnoa.html ali prerano je da se sada zamaras time,danas ti je tek 1.dpt. Odmaraj,uspori i cuvaj svoju mrvu!

----------


## 123beba

> draga, za slučaj da nebude nekih cista, i da malo smiri jajnike prije neke stimulacije
> ja sam prošli put bila 1mj na jasminu, a ovaj put sam 2 mj na jasminu, vjeruj mu, zna kaj radi


još jedno pitanje na ovu temu... dr. A. mi je rekao da dođem 3 dc pa me zanima od kojeg dana se onda počinju uzimati pilule... Inače kad se koriste u svrhu kontracepcije znam da ih cure uzimaju od prvog dana ciklusa no kako je ovo sa sasvim drugim ciljem pretpostavljam da ima neko drugo pravilo... 
I još ono što me malo muči je činjenica da je moj ciklus uredan i znam da će mi 1 dc biti u četvrtak 21.6. a onda se spajaju ona 2 neradna dana sa vikendom... Prvi radni dan nakon toga je meni već 6 dc. Zna li tko što u takvim slučajevima? može li se doći dr. ranije pa da on prepiše terapiju i da upute kada krenuti sa pilulama pa ako se dogodi da je to neradni dan da se krene sve na vrijeme... Hvala! I ako pitam neke gluposti samo recite...  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

23.oni rade 100% a za sve ostalo ces se dogovoriti,radije nazovi i provjeri kako rade tak tjedan.u pravilu ne daje unaprijed,zato se i ceka 1dc da dobijes i da zoves.doziranje i startanje s kontracepcijskim ovisi o njegovoj procjeni,neki piju od 7.dc,neke cure od 3.,ovisi i o kontracepciji.

----------


## Strašna

Geceta znaš li možda jel tog 23 rade oboje? ili samo jedno od njih? Znaš li za još koji dan da doktorica ne radi?

----------


## kitty

> pozdrav...evo imam jedno pitanjce kolika bi trebal biti beta kada se vadi krv znaci od najmanjeg...13.6 idem raditi betu pa me sad vec nekako strah koji bi brojevi to trebali biti...naravno prvi  put sam na vantjelesnoj i  i sad vec razmisljam sta ce biti .nazalost imala sam dvije stanice od toga jedna nezrela ,oplođena jedna i to na dan transfera tj.jucer žena mi rekla da se podijelila samo na dva...ima li neko slicna iskustva da su mu je vracena jedna stanica koja je bila podijeljena samo na dva ...naravno žena mi nije dala puno nade...hvala...


izgleda da smo bile zajedno na transferu, ja isto 13.6. vadim betu  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

> Geceta znaš li možda jel tog 23 rade oboje? ili samo jedno od njih? Znaš li za još koji dan da doktorica ne radi?


Uf,pojma nemam:/

----------


## analoneta

kitty da bile smo zajedni i na punkciji i na transferu  :Very Happy:  a sada cemo do 13.6  :Coffee:  :štrika:

----------


## 123beba

Gaceta hvala za info... Sutra idem na savjetovanje pa ću navratiti do sestre da pitam i za to... Nego, kada idem na savjetovanje moram li prvo k sestri po naš karton ili idem direktno gore na savjetovanje?

----------


## geceta

Mi smo sami nosili karton.daj pls odmah pitaj za Strasnu tko ce raditi taj vikend oko 22.6. hvala!

----------


## 123beba

> Mi smo sami nosili karton.daj pls odmah pitaj za Strasnu tko ce raditi taj vikend oko 22.6. hvala!


Hvala! Znaš li koliko dugo otprilike traje savjetovanje? Za Strašnu ću svakako pitati tko radi tu subotu (23.6.) pa javim. Nadam se da znaju već raspored...

----------


## anaši1507

cure, jel u VV radi dr Čolak?? i što mislite o njemu s obzirom na dijagnozu mm??

----------


## kitty

> cure, jel u VV radi dr Čolak?? i što mislite o njemu s obzirom na dijagnozu mm??


radi, ali moram priznati da ne znam ništa o njemu.

----------


## geceta

Savjetovanje kod pravnice je gotovo za 5-10min a kod psihologice samo savjetovanje traje 20tak al se nama desilo i da smo cekali dugo i da nas je onda htjela poslati doma pa nas je jer sam ja posizila odgodila za par sati kasnije,ugl,napravila nam frku i strku bzvz

----------


## anaši1507

> radi, ali moram priznati da ne znam ništa o njemu.


hvala kitty

----------


## Strašna

Hvala *Geceta* i *123beba*....

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ja sam čula da je dr.Čolak u mirovini, mislim da su mi to rekli na temi azoostatistika...kad sam bila na prvom pregledu na VV doktorica mi je rekla da odmah tamo naručim muža kod doktora Peroša, on je isto androlog..

----------


## anaši1507

> Ja sam čula da je dr.Čolak u mirovini, mislim da su mi to rekli na temi azoostatistika...kad sam bila na prvom pregledu na VV doktorica mi je rekla da odmah tamo naručim muža kod doktora Peroša, on je isto androlog..



hvala ti

----------


## beilana

dr čolak je trebao u mirovinu još prošle godine al je bio još do ove, sad ga mjenja doktorica. meni on nije bio ništ posebno, išla sam k njemu skoro 2 godine zbog prolaktina koj se spustio godinu i 11 mjeseci prije uz pomoč tableta, ostalo vrijeme me zavlačil, samo slal vadit krv. ništ novoga

----------


## 123beba

Moj muž je neki dan isto bio kod dr.  Perosa I kaže da je bio ok. Iako mm nije bas tip koji puno priča i komentira no zadovoljan je doktorom. Barem u tom jednom susretu koji su imali.

----------


## anaši1507

> Moj muž je neki dan isto bio kod dr.  Perosa I kaže da je bio ok. Iako mm nije bas tip koji puno priča i komentira no zadovoljan je doktorom. Barem u tom jednom susretu koji su imali.


koliko dugo se čeka na pregled i kako se naručiti

----------


## 123beba

Mi smo se narucivali 19.3. I čekali do 16.5. U biti ovisi kakva je gužva kod dr. Naruciti se možeš telefonom od 13 do 15 a br. Ti piše u prvom postu ove teme. Naravno, možeš I osobno na vv, 2. Kat, stakleni šalter. Sretno!

----------


## beilana

mm nije bil zadovoljan jer mu je doktor dirao jaja, hahahahha, i rekao nek prestane pušit, odtada ga ne voli nikako  :Laughing:

----------


## anaši1507

hvala vam cure

----------


## 123beba

Beilana bas si me nasmijala.....  :Smile:  mm voli svakog dr nakon sestre koja mu je radila briseve... Kada je došao prvo ga je pitala jel zna kako se to radi, naravno on nije znao pa je sestra samo konstatirala da je mozda i bolje da ne zna  :Smile:  no, sve oni to prežive.... pa niti nama nije bas sjajno no na to se nitko ne obazire. Istina, treba ih malo maziti I paziti ali što nama sve diraju malo pregleda "jaja" nije ništa strašno.  :Wink:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> mm nije bil zadovoljan jer mu je doktor dirao jaja, hahahahha, i rekao nek prestane pušit, odtada ga ne voli nikako


 :Laughing:  to je njima njabitnije! Tako je mm kad je prvi put išao kod urologa bio sretan što mu je bila ženska urologinja, pa mi je pričao kako ga je pipala i rekla da moram i ja to raditi svaki dan! :Laughing:  Naravno za ovo drugo izmišlja, al šta ćeš s njima valjda se tako nose s problemom, okreću na šalu!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> koliko dugo se čeka na pregled i kako se naručiti


Ja sam mm naručila tamo na šalteru, to je bilo 10.5., a naručen je 7.8.

----------


## sianna

Bok curke evo da vam se i ja priključim...jučer sam bila na dogovoru za postupak, gužva standardno.... Dobila sam kontracepcijske pilule do 20.06. I onda krećemo  u postupak,ako naravno na ovom brisune bude esherihie ....i muževe spermiogram bude relativno dobar (dosad je radio 3 i svi su bili ok). Uglavnom ovo mi je 2 postupak...prije 3 god. Bila sam na postupku kod dr. L. A sad sam kod dr. A. i moram priznati da   sam oduševljena njime...  Eto radujem se druženju s vama i velikim poziti

----------


## geceta

Nedavno se pricalo o androlozima pa skicnite opet zadnjih par str da se ne ponavlja.mm je kod dr perosa i nebulozno je da doticni dr ima uvijek praznu cekaonu ( skicajte malo dok ste u postupcima pa ste svaki drugi dan gore ) a pocetkom 5.mj je imao sve bukirano do rujna a za dalje nije dao listu pa se niste mogli naruciti. Inace,mm nije imao nist rec za njega,nit dobro nit lose

----------


## zeljka84

hej curke evo mene sa foruma " poslije transfera" opet do vas  :Sad: 
opet ispocetka..
nakon bete  <1.2 doktorica me narucila ponovno na pregled poslije menge u 6.mj, 3.dan ciklusa

----------


## zeljka84

> cure, jel u VV radi dr Čolak?? i što mislite o njemu s obzirom na dijagnozu mm??


neznam dal jos radi al mm je bio kod njega oko Bozica i kaze da "ga je odradio" a pricali su o zivotu a najmanje o problemu, tj.nije radio nikakvu strku oko dijagnoze, ono laganini.. to mi je muz ispricao

----------


## beilana

joj cure moje, luda sam već pomalo, danas sam 27dc, 21dc zadnji jasmin, a M nema, ludim, kolko još dana moram čekati da M stigne?

----------


## hope31

Kitty,Geceta za ~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeelike bete :Smile: 
musica cestitam na prekrasnoj bet,ali mi nije jasno vracena su 2 ili 3 embrija?

----------


## geceta

Beilana,znas da kad ju cekas,da se nacekas.doci ce,nastoj ne misliti na to i eto je,vjerojatno za vikend,tak uvijek bude
Hope,hvala ti na vibricama  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> Nedavno se pricalo o androlozima pa skicnite opet zadnjih par str da se ne ponavlja.mm je kod dr perosa i nebulozno je da doticni dr ima uvijek praznu cekaonu ( skicajte malo dok ste u postupcima pa ste svaki drugi dan gore ) a pocetkom 5.mj je imao sve bukirano do rujna a za dalje nije dao listu pa se niste mogli naruciti. Inace,mm nije imao nist rec za njega,nit dobro nit lose


inače ne znam kako baš dr radi, no ja sam u pon bila gore na blef da provjerim jesu li mm nalazi gotovi jer mi je bio 3 dc pa da ne čekam još mjesec dana. E onda mi je sestra rekla da su nalazi gotovi od cetvrtka ili petka no da dr još nije napisao svoje mišljenje I da ce to napraviti do kraja ovog tjedna. I još je napomenula da je dr tu noć bio u dežurstvu te da je čovjek otišao s posla pa da nam ne moze napisati sada.... Uglavnom, nisam sigurna kakve on smjene ima pa je mozda u tome caka... Pretpostavljam da.ako je radio čitavu noc da ga iduća 2 dana nema... 
Ja sam ipak imala sreće pa me dr A primio i bez mišljenja androloga pa nisam morala čekati još mjesec... Tako šu na kraju nalazi koje Sam mislila da moram čekati 4 tjedna bili gotovi za 10 dana.  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

To sto te primio i da su nalazi bili gotovi ti nema veze s Perosom vec s labom a to njegovo misljenje cete dobiti na kucnu adresu za mj dana.Ja ovo govorim provjereno,za dane kad je bio tamo jer smo ga vidjeli ali pacijenata nije bilo,mozda je pisao ta misljenja :Smile:

----------


## beilana

cure, polako kreće M, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, mislim da sam u petak il subotu gore, vidjet ću kad mi jako krene, zasad je još malo, jel je još koja od vas gore tih dana

----------


## 123beba

> Geceta znaš li možda jel tog 23 rade oboje? ili samo jedno od njih? Znaš li za još koji dan da doktorica ne radi?


Strašna bila sam danas gore i pitala sestru tko radi u tu subotu, no rekla je da još nemaju raspored za tada... Nažalost, ništa od konkretnih informacija...

----------


## 123beba

> To sto te primio i da su nalazi bili gotovi ti nema veze s Perosom vec s labom a to njegovo misljenje cete dobiti na kucnu adresu za mj dana.Ja ovo govorim provjereno,za dane kad je bio tamo jer smo ga vidjeli ali pacijenata nije bilo,mozda je pisao ta misljenja


ma znam da ti naši nalazi nemaju veze sa njim... no, obzirom da smo mi kratko tamo ne mogu tvrditi kako inače funkcionira, samo sam htjela reći da možda i oni imaju nekog posla za koji mi niti ne znamo pa nam se čini da ne rade što bi trebali... Pretpostavljam da si sigurno ostavljaju i neke slobodne termine u slučaju da se pojavi nešto hitno... No, nebitno. Glavno da mi svi uspijemo ipak obaviti sve što trebamo. Naravno, često bi nam bilo puno draže i lakše da za svaku sitnicu ne moramo čekati tjednima ili mjesecima, ali mislim da tu sami baš nemamo što puno učiniti... Meni osobno inače najteže pada to isčekivanje nečega što traje ukupno 3 min i opet čekanje...  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Kuzimo se.No ja ipak mislim da bi mogao malo bolje a i jedino kod njega mi nemamo prioritet,zapravo je svejedno lijecimo li se tamo ili smo sam onak na pregledu.Kud bi dosle da se svaki put moramo narucivati za hormone?za betu?suradnja nasih tamo dr i laba divno funkcionira,ovdje ipak jos malo steka.cak ni sa savjetovanjem nikad nema frke.npr,mi smo zadnji puta bili naruceni na dan et,smijesno

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna bila sam danas gore i pitala sestru tko radi u tu subotu, no rekla je da još nemaju raspored za tada... Nažalost, ništa od konkretnih informacija...


Uhhh bemu.....hvala ti svejedno! Ako ko šta sazna...nek viče  :Smile:

----------


## musica

> Kitty,Geceta za ~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeelike bete
> musica cestitam na prekrasnoj bet,ali mi nije jasno vracena su 2 ili 3 embrija?


Vracena 2 embrija

----------


## 123beba

Hej cure, jel mi znate pomoći vezano uz ovo... ja bih trebala dobiti mengu 21.6. (četvrtak) i onda doći 3 dc zbog kontracepcije... Danas sam pitala sestru jel mogu za to doći i koji dan ranije pa da mi dr samo da upute kada početi piti pilule pa ću se pridržavati toga no kaže sestra da baš moram doći 3 dc zbog uzv-a... To bi bila ta radna subota, no ne kužim kako radi uzv 3 dc kada još imam m... I od kojeg dana se inače počne uzimati pilule?
Eto, ako nije problem tko je već prošao taj dio da podjeli iskustvo i savjete...  :Smile:  Hvala! U biti sam planirala biti van Hrvatske taj vikend, no izgleda da ništa od mog puta...

----------


## geceta

Vaginalno :Smile:  krasan jedan dozivljaj al nakon par puta postane ti svejedno imas li M ili ne

----------


## plavo oko

Hej, da se i ja malo javim sa svojim stanjem,danas zadnja pilula, lindymed,čekanje vještice, za kojih 3 do 4 dana, 3.d.c. put vv.Zanima kakovo je stanje gore, dal je gužva.....?

Svima čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bete rastu do neba
Svima koje kreću postupak il u postupku SRETNO

----------


## kitty

hehe, tak se meni prije 2 mjeseca bio nešto pobrčkao ciklus pa sam dobila M na neki 14-15.dc, i zovem ja moju soc. ginićku sva u panici da šta je sad to, a ona meni kaže da dođem za par dana na UZV kad prestane krvarenje. a ja ostala sa upitnikom iznad glave - zašto za par dana, šta ima veze što krvarenje još traje?? tek sam se kasnije malo zbrojila i skužila da većini žena ipak nije baš najnormalnije raditi UZV dok još imaju M  :Grin: .

----------


## ivanamaricic

plavo oko i ja imam danas zadnu tabletu pa čekanje M, možda budemo skupa gore

----------


## Richy

Samo da javim...moja beta danas negativna! :Crying or Very sad:  Ništa od bebice za ovaj 1.postupak! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## plavo oko

ivanamaricic, e barem ne budemo same... pravit društvo jedna drugoj.... :Love:

----------


## 123beba

Richy bas mi je zao... Drži se.

----------


## plavo oko

Richy............  žao mi je

----------


## hope31

Richy zao mi je,drzi se i idemo dalje...

----------


## Richy

Tako je curke, nema predaje!! :No-no:

----------


## musica

Danasnja beta,znaci vadjena drugi put iznosi 3.416

----------


## geceta

Finooo :Smile:  bravo! Jesi imala kakvih simptoma?

----------


## musica

Nisam nista,
,moram i napomenuti da sam jako mirovala,znaci jedino lezala dok sam si stavljala utrice,
I zato drage moje curke sto vise se krecite!!

----------


## geceta

Uf cuj,lako reci,ja sam svoju prvu punkciju i prvi postupak tesko fizicki podnijela tak da se nisam bas mogla previse kretati.

----------


## musica

Cuj svako je individue za sebe, i kako si ko podlozi kockice u glavi

----------


## 123beba

musica, čestitam na predivnoj beti!  :Smile: 

Nego, baš sada kada ste krenule u ovu temu da vas pitam malo o iskustvima... Naime, jučer na savjetovanju nam je soc. radnica rekla da imam pravo na bolovanje za dan punkcije i nakon transfera 14 dana... Znam, meni je to još malo daleko, no moje cure su krenule planirati GO pa moram barem okvirno vidjeti kada bi se moglo meni posložiti bolovanje... Ono što me u biti zanima, kako ste se osjećale nakon punkcije i jeste li se vraćale na posao ili ste mirovale? Također, kakve su preporuke nakon transfera? Nekakvo strogo mirovanje ili samo malo usporiti i laganini raditi sve kao i inače? Sorry ako sam fulala temu ovdje...  :Sad:

----------


## kitty

123beba, sve ovisi o tome kako se ti osjećaš. ja sam ovaj put na bolovanju od punkcije, transfer bio sad u ponedjeljak a u sljedeći ponedjeljak ću ići raditi, tako sam se dogovorila na poslu. meni osobno je gori ovaj period između punkcije i transfera. nakon transfera se skroz dobro osjećam a i nisam pobornik nekog mirovanja, mislim da samo treba izbjegavati neke velike napore tipa vježbanje, dizanje 10 kg i slično.

----------


## Richy

123beba...ja sam uzela bolovanje od punkcije, pa sve do bete za ovaj 1. postupak i baš su me svi pazili i mazili, jako sam se čuvala, sve ono maksimalno od sebe dala kako bih što bolje sačuvala svoje mrvice, ali bez obzira na sve to....beta negativna, mrvice me napustile i ja sam bila sva očajna!Mislim da to preveliko titranje i čuvanje i nema baš neke garancije za uspijeh, kao što vidiš dosta cura je normalno i uobičajeno provodilo sve te dane do bete, neopterećeno pa su se mrvice primile...tako da tu nema nekih pravila!Osobno mislim da veliki utjecaj na uspješnost postupka ima samo psihičko stanje žene...Pošto je moj posao kojeg radim dosta stresan, meni je bilo potrebno sve te dane uzeti bolovanje, kako bih psihički što opuštenija i smirenija ušla u postupak!A netko tko nema nekakav težak i stresan posao, možda će u poslu naći upravo lijek i spas da mu dani do bete što brže prođu!u svakom slučaju, svatko najbolje zna što je njemu najbolje!

----------


## 123beba

Hvala vam cure na iskustvima... Ja ću već vidjeti sa dr kada do toga dođemo kako mi je i što bi bilo najbolje...  :Smile:  Jedva čekam da krenem u postupak!

----------


## nonek

halo curke...
zanima me ima li tko da ide u subotu na punkciju...

----------


## beilana

curke, kakva vam je M nakon jasmina? meni juče i danas sve nekaj malo, ne curim kao inaće, pa se još nisam ni naručila na vv jer ne znam jel da ti računam kao 1dc il ne.

----------


## Strašna

Draga ja sam nakon yasmina imala mengu (ako se to može tako nazvat) 1 dan...kod doktorice sam dosla sa čistim dnevnim uloškom i rekla mi je da je to normalno za mengu nakon kontracepcije... najbolje ti je nazvat da nebi zakasnila....

----------


## nonek

da, i meni su nakon yasmina bile ko da ih niti nemam...to ti je normalno...naruči se ti samo jer ćeš propustit...i onda čekat još jedan ciklus...sretno...

----------


## geceta

Obavezno zovi gore!mene nit je boljelo nit je bila obilna,3dana trajala

----------


## beilana

jesam zvala, al me naručila za subotu, kad mi je juče išlo skroz malo, samo doktora u subotu nema, mjenja ga doktorica, pa ćemo vidjet, jer on nije napisao na povijest bolesti ivf, nego 2 mj kontracepcija pa pregled 3dc u 6.mj

----------


## Rominka

cure, trebala bi mi jedna informacija ako netko zna. morala bih odraditi amh test, no još nisam dobila konkretan odgovor, treba li se naručivati ili ne?

----------


## kitty

Rominka, mislim da se trebaš naručiti.

----------


## geceta

Nazovi nase sestre pa pitaj.ja se za tsh i t3,4 nisam trebala naruciti,samo sam dosla i dala im uputnicu

----------


## nonek

ako si pacijent na VV i ako te to traži dr A ili dr PJ onda se ne moraš posebno naručiti... ali ako imaš uputnicu izvana mislim da se trebaš naručit...
kao što cure kažu, najbolje nazvat i pitat...

----------


## Rominka

Uputnica je od mog ginekologa, ali nas vodi VV. U principu ne bih trebala imati problema. A znate li mozda imali li neki posebni tajming kada mogu doci za taj test ili je dovoljno doci i to je to.

----------


## Kadauna

AMH možeš vaditi bilo koji dan svog ciklusa Rominka. Nisam sigurna jel to bilo tvoje pitanje u vezi tajminga? Ako si mislila koje doba dana treba doći u labos za AMH, e to ne znam. 

*Richy*, stres ili ne stres, odmaranje full nakon bete ili ne, mislim da to za sam ishod postupka nema ama baš nikakve veze osim  za tebe, mene, pacijenticu samu. I meni je posao stresan, nema ti to veze neke, osim što si se ti osjećala bolje da ideš u postupak bez tog stresa. Ja sam išla na postupke, folikulomtrije uvijek dok sam full radila, odnosno na folikulometrije prije ili poslije posla a na dan transfera / punkcije bih radila pola dana ili ako nije moguće (npr. Maribor) na dan transfera ne bih radila uopće. Nisam se nimalo čuvala u smislu ležanja, radila sam uredski, stresan posao, dan-dva nakon transfera vozila bicikl, kopala pomalo svoj vrt, ali se mrva primila. To je moje viđenje stvari da sav taj dodatni trud, effort, čuvanje od stresa, posla, čuvanje od kućanskih poslova pa i peglanje sam čula/čitala ovih dana, širenja veša, etc. nema utjecaja na implantaciju i pozitivan ishod. Ono što može učiniti to čuvanje je relaksirati pacijenticu i dati joj osjećaj da je dala maksimalno sve od sebe pa čak se kretala nije nego od kauča do WC-a i natrag na kauč/krevet uz neko lagano štivo ili TV. Uostalom su to dokazale i trudnice koje imamo a imamo svih profila.

Već je ranije negdje Frka napisala da odmarati treba naravno ako je hiperstimulacija u pitanju ili neke druge tegobe.........

----------


## Richy

Kadauna...mislim da ja nisam tvrdila ništa drugo, nego upravo isto to što si ti sada pisala?!Mirovanje nije garancija uspijeha, i svatko najbolje zna što je njemu potrebno u navedenom trenutku!

----------


## Mare 85

Cure pozdrav!
Može li  mi neka iskusna reći kakva je situacija na VV, koliko se čeka IVF i koja je procedura..
Razmišljam da se prebacim na VV... imam sve svježe nalaze..jedino čujem da bi MM trebao ponoviti spremiogram na VV.
Unaprijed zahvana  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

sve ovisi, ak imaš neki hormonalni problem onda čekaš dok ga ne rješiš,ak je sve ok, u postupku si nakon muževog spermiograma, ja sam imala neke pobrčkane hormone, čekala sam 1,5g na prvi postupak

----------


## beilana

i cure, drž'te fige da sutra krečemo u postupak, USPJEŠAN!!!  :fige:

----------


## Richy

beilana...držim fige!!Sretno!!

----------


## Mare 85

ma svi hormoni su mi ok! imam baš sve svježe nalaze, samo znači muž treba njihov spermiogra.. planiram na jesen kad prođu godišnji otići na konzultacije.




> sve ovisi, ak imaš neki hormonalni problem onda čekaš dok ga ne rješiš,ak je sve ok, u postupku si nakon muževog spermiograma, ja sam imala neke pobrčkane hormone, čekala sam 1,5g na prvi postupak

----------


## geceta

Mare,ja preporucam da ih nazoves i odmah se narucis za jesen,da ne bi imali guzvu nakon GO

----------


## geceta

Beilana,~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## beilana

*mare* ili da odeš sad, obavite spermiogram, taman vam nalazi dođu na jesen i možete u postupak 

hvala vam cure, javim se sutra

----------


## bubekica

Za spermiogram se narucuje 2 mj. unaprijed tako da ga naruci cim prije!

----------


## RuzicaSB

> ako si pacijent na VV i ako te to traži dr A ili dr PJ onda se ne moraš posebno naručiti... ali ako imaš uputnicu izvana mislim da se trebaš naručit...
> kao što cure kažu, najbolje nazvat i pitat...


x ako si njihov pacijent s uputnicom odi do svog doktora da te naruči u lab odmah, naravno najbolje doći ujutro ranije.Ako ne ideš preko ambulante svog doktora sa VV moraš se naručiti na šalteru i doći u zakazanom terminu.bilo koji dc i ne moraš biti na tašte.sretno!

----------


## beilana

ništa od nas ovaj mjesec, cista na lijevom jajniku

----------


## geceta

:Love:  , beilana

----------


## Kadauna

*Richy,* nisam vidjela da si odgovorila i nemoj se ljutiti, please. Samo sam htjela potvrditi da nema znanstvenih dokaza da  NE-imanje stresa tijekom postupka povećava uspješnost kao i psihičko stanje žene kao što si ti napisala. U čemu je tajna? Eh da to znaju naši liječnici uspješnost po postupku ne bi bila 20-35% nego valjda 80-90%

----------


## geceta

12 dpt, -, - i jos jedan - . bila bi mi neka utjeha kad bi mi koja iz vlastitog iskustva potvrdila da ce me nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog sa super nalazima hormona, pustit uskoro u novi

----------


## Strašna

I hoce...ja sam nakon pune stimulacije procurila taj mjesec, idući, i onda onaj idući već išla u polustimulirani! Drži se i sretno!
Ja još danas i sutra pijem Lindynete i cekam mengu pa krecem.

----------


## geceta

jedino me strah zbog njihovih godisnjih a sad mi me zbog toga mogli odgodit za jesen! a taman sam doma cijelo ljeto, pehist, nista drugo

----------


## Strašna

E da...ti godišnji su vječni problem..još nemamo nikakvih informacija o tome.

----------


## milasova8

Geceza draga,zao mi je zbog minusa ali s druge strane vidim da hrabro kreces dalje u novi postupak..
E i da te pitam samo jesi bila u betiplus za onu bestiju sta si imala?

----------


## milasova8

Oprosti na slovu z u tvom nicku pisem s moba pa se omakne

----------


## geceta

hej, nisam ti bila u betiplus jer mi se preklopilo vec s postupkom a dr je rekla da joj nije vazno to. ma ne krecem hrabro ali buduci da sam taman sad ostala bez posla, nadala sam se barem nekoj srecici :/

----------


## u dobru i zlu

:Bye:  cure

geceta žao mi je zbog -  :Love: 

jedno pitanjce, trebam se naručiti kod doktorice za pregled, danas sam dobila, a moram od 3-5 dc, zbog hormona..zovem al nemogu ih dobiti, jel se baš mora zvati od 13-14h?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evo još jedan + za VV....ako je netko bio sa curom (crnom) na VV a da je danas trebao ići betu vaditi - daje se na znanje da je moja prijateljica još jedna trudnica sa VV  :Very Happy: ...beta joj je cca 250...drhtale smo skupa do maloprije na kavi...i sad mi je javila sva u panici da šta to znači 250 hhhh..znači prvi postupak, dr. A, menopur stimulacija...i bingoooooo  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Evo još jedan + za VV....ako je netko bio sa curom (crnom) na VV a da je danas trebao ići betu vaditi - daje se na znanje da je moja prijateljica još jedna trudnica sa VV ...beta joj je cca 250...drhtale smo skupa do maloprije na kavi...i sad mi je javila sva u panici da šta to znači 250 hhhh..znači prvi postupak, dr. A, menopur stimulacija...i bingoooooo


Ma znači da je trudna. Neka se veseli.
Možeš pogleati i na ovoj temi:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

Čestitke!!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Evo još jedan + za VV....ako je netko bio sa curom (crnom) na VV a da je danas trebao ići betu vaditi - daje se na znanje da je moja prijateljica još jedna trudnica sa VV ...beta joj je cca 250...drhtale smo skupa do maloprije na kavi...i sad mi je javila sva u panici da šta to znači 250 hhhh..znači prvi postupak, dr. A, menopur stimulacija...i bingoooooo


Čestitke frendici!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

ne mora se zvati od 13-14, to vise ne vrijedi. pokusaj sada

----------


## u dobru i zlu

hvala!
zvala sam, naručena u petka od 7.30-8h  :Very Happy: , super da nemoram 3dc, tad najviše curim!!

----------


## Richy

Kadauna.....ma ne ljutim se, zašto bih?!Sve 5!! :Wink: 
Strašna...sretno u novom postupku!!Neka ovaj put bude onaj dobitni!  :fige: 
Geceta...žao mi je, znam da to svatko kaže i da nije lako ni jednostavno to prihvatiti, ali nemoj dopustiti da te to slomi...samo guraj naprijed još čvršća i jača nego ikada!! :Taps: 
U dobru i zlu...sretno ti draga!!Drži se! :Bye:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Richy  :Bye:  ja sad jedva čekam petak, šta će tek biti kad budem u postupku!! :Grin:  Kad ti ideš opet gore?

----------


## plavo oko

Evo, danas bila gore, 3. d.c., no međutim od postupka u ovom ciklusu, ništa.Na lijevom jajniku cista, još jedna tura Lindymeda, od 7. do 27.6, te 27.6. opet gore, dr  A rekao da ću  od tad dobit injekcije, koje, nije rekao, pa ako bude sve u redu, onda u postupak.

Koliko sam skužila danas je kod dr.A bilo više trudnica, pa svima šaljem čestitke, a onima u postupku sretno.

----------


## Inesz

> Hej,meni je biologica govorila da oni pogledajh drugo jutro nakon punkcije a na dan et ne gledaju tak da si ju mozda krivo shvatila da ti se tek na dan et oplodila i podijelila.


geceta,
zar stvarno ne gledaju embrije na dan transfera?

----------


## geceta

Ne znam,meni je tak receno

----------


## Richy

U dobru i zlu....ja ovo ljeto odmaram ( tako je rekao dr.A....da se odmaram, opuštam, mazim s mužem..ha,ha.. ) i da budem spremna na nove pobjede i svoj 2. postupak na jesen!E sada, tko zna da li će sve odmah biti ok da mi odmah da kontracepciju ili će me nešto sribati, pa se opet sve pomakne...ma joj, ne smijem ni misliti o tome...Sretno ti bilo u petak!  :Bye: 
A svim trudnicama s VV želim iskrene čestitke!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## analoneta

imam još jedno pitanje a znam da ste sve dobre pa cete mi odgovoriti posto sam vec rekla prvo put mi je sve ovo pa neznam kako ide...a pitanje je: ako beta bude negativna i ja dobijem glupu mengu  :gaah: da li se odma treci dan ide opet tamo da te stavi u postupak ili kaže da na iducoj mengi dođem..ili...ja se polako pripremam psihicki zato sto znam da nema nista od trudnoce grui su mi ko baloni a i dole osjetim lagane bolove kao i kad trebam dobiti (10dana prije menge mi pocne sa ti simptomima)ALI  nedam se ja još MOŽDA  bude nesto ali evo mene zanima vise ovo da li se ide odma ili te pusti jedan mjesec da se izluftaš :Coffee:

----------


## RuzicaSB

ja ću sad ko padobranac prvo estitati svim trudnicama sa VV i poželjeti puno sreće svima u postupku, a onda pitati radi li Alebić u četvrtak zna li tko?

----------


## nonek

u četvrtak rade...i koliko sam skužila danas da on radi...

----------


## RuzicaSB

hvala ti nonek, kiss!

----------


## neumorna

doktor zbilja radi na praznik????

----------


## ksena28

da, oduvijek.... zato je ljetni godišnji dug... ne znaju naši ciklus da je blagdan  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

uvijek rade na praznike...

----------


## sanda1977

> uvijek rade na praznike...


jedva čekam jesen da krenem.... :Klap: 
a to je tako daleko.... :Sad: 
da li mogu naručiti m za spermiogram tamo da dođe na red na jesen?! negdje sredinom 9 mj?!
njega nema sada pa da bar to odmah obavimo kada se vrati......zašto se to tako dugo ćeka.... :Cekam: 
da zovem negdje u 7 mj,ako se čeka 2 mj?!

----------


## 123beba

Sanda probaj ga naručiti vec sada za 9 mjesec ako daju.... Bolje probati nego si kasnije razmišljati hoće li ga primiti...

----------


## Strašna

Tako je...probaj bolje sad...ništa ne možeš izgubiti, a kasnije može bit prekasno...

----------


## geceta

Pred mj dana su vec imali pun kolovoz ali nisu imali listu za rujan,zovi obavezno!

----------


## neumorna

jel zna koja da li je dr. A gore u petak?

----------


## sanda1977

> Pred mj dana su vec imali pun kolovoz ali nisu imali listu za rujan,zovi obavezno!


hvala cure!!! može li broj pa da ja to sutra obavim odmah?! :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

i šta još preporučujete da se naručimo,a isto tako dugo se čeka?!

----------


## zipica

> imam još jedno pitanje a znam da ste sve dobre pa cete mi odgovoriti posto sam vec rekla prvo put mi je sve ovo pa neznam kako ide...a pitanje je: ako beta bude negativna i ja dobijem glupu mengu da li se odma treci dan ide opet tamo da te stavi u postupak ili kaže da na iducoj mengi dođem..ili...ja se polako pripremam psihicki zato sto znam da nema nista od trudnoce grui su mi ko baloni a i dole osjetim lagane bolove kao i kad trebam dobiti (10dana prije menge mi pocne sa ti simptomima)ALI  nedam se ja još MOŽDA  bude nesto ali evo mene zanima vise ovo da li se ide odma ili te pusti jedan mjesec da se izluftaš


Iz vlastitog iskustva: nakon prvog neuspješnog pokušaja (tada bila stimulirana gonalima, koliko sam shvatila bila je to JAKA stimulacija) morala sam pričekati 2-3 mjeseca za ponovni uspješni postupak (slaba stimulacija, klomifeni+gonali)...i moram priznati da nisam čula da žene idu odmah u novi pokušaj već se pričeka da dođe "prava" menga (najranije sljedeći ciklus), ali sve ovisio o tome kako žena regira na stimulaciju! 
Neka te ne brinu lagani bolovi dolje, kao i u slučaju da ti se pojavi nekakav smečkasti iscjedak možda se tvoja mrva baš primila  :Wink: )) a što se tiče grudi eee to ti je posljedica djelovanja hormona koje si primila kao i spomenuti bolovi dolje mogu ti biti reakcija tvojih jajnika (recimo meni su u ovom uspješnom postupku sve do 14-15 tjedna trudnoće jajnici (posebice desni) bili u hiperstimulaciji, to boli ali uz puno tekućine i laganini mirovanje, sve prođe!)....budi strpljiva i obavezno otiđi vaditi betu!

Držim fige da se mrva primila!  :Wink:

----------


## zipica

> i šta još preporučujete da se naručimo,a isto tako dugo se čeka?!


Supruga naruči što prije za spermiogram u rujnu, možeš čak i "odabrati" datum kad mu najviše odgovara, a što se tiče ostalih pretraga sve će ovisiti o suprugovom i tvom nalazu....recimo moj suprug je morao između ostalog raditi i ultrazvuk testisa, koji se čeka nekoliko tjedana ... ali to smo doznali tek nakon drugog spermiograma, tako da ti sad preostaje da čekate njegov nalaz i naravno pokušajte se odmoriti preko ljeta i napuniti baterije za novi postupak!

----------


## sanda1977

> Supruga naruči što prije za spermiogram u rujnu, možeš čak i "odabrati" datum kad mu najviše odgovara, a što se tiče ostalih pretraga sve će ovisiti o suprugovom i tvom nalazu....recimo moj suprug je morao između ostalog raditi i ultrazvuk testisa, koji se čeka nekoliko tjedana ... ali to smo doznali tek nakon drugog spermiograma, tako da ti sad preostaje da čekate njegov nalaz i naravno pokušajte se odmoriti preko ljeta i napuniti baterije za novi postupak!


ima li tko broj da ga naručim?!

----------


## 123beba

Sanda, broj ti se nalazi na prvom postu I moraš zvati između 13 i 15 h. 

Cure, dobila sam nalaz krvi sto se vadi u Petrovoj 3 I sve mi je negativno osim Anti-HAV koji je pozitivan... Zna li tko što mi to znači i jel postoji mogućnost da zbog toga ne krenem sa kontracepcijom idući ciklus... Hvala...

----------


## geceta

To ti je pokazatelj preboljelog hepatitisa, stecenog imuniteta ili cjepiva protiv hepatitisa,tako da s tim ides u postupak :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda, broj ti se nalazi na prvom postu I moraš zvati između 13 i 15 h. 
> 
> Cure, dobila sam nalaz krvi sto se vadi u Petrovoj 3 I sve mi je negativno osim Anti-HAV koji je pozitivan... Zna li tko što mi to znači i jel postoji mogućnost da zbog toga ne krenem sa kontracepcijom idući ciklus... Hvala...


ima tri broja! to se ustvari naručujem kod androloga jel tako?!
ima dva broja od čolaka i peroša i broj 2353904 kao za naručivanje....vjerovatno se na taj narućuje.....

----------


## 123beba

Da, narudžbe za androloga ti trebaju...

----------


## lina2

Bok cure, imam jedno pitanjce! Prošli mjesec bila sam vaditi hormone na vv. Obzirom da će mi trebati prijepisi nalaza, da li znate kako doći do njih?

----------


## geceta

Samo zamolis dr da ti ih da

----------


## lina2

Hvala geceta!

----------


## sanda1977

> Da, narudžbe za androloga ti trebaju...


thnx  :Heart:

----------


## geceta

Ja dns narucila mm za 29.8.

----------


## geceta

I sam info kog zanima danas je radio samo doktor

----------


## MALIANĐEO

POZDRAVLJAM SVE , samo da vam se pohvalim, imamo plus, ali sad čekamo pregled, da vidimo šta i kako dalje.....
pusa i šaljem svima svoje(nadam se trudničke sreće) da i vi što prije ostanete trudne, molim se za vas tj. nas sve i nadam se da će Bog uslišati moje molbe....
pusa

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo i mene drage moje, danas napravljen uzv i kucaju nam  :Heart:   :Heart: .  

Mali anđeo čestitam na plusu  :Very Happy:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> Evo i mene drage moje, danas napravljen uzv i kucaju nam  .  
> 
> Mali anđeo čestitam na plusu


hvala, čestitam tebi na twinsićima, joj kako je to lijepi osjećaj , sama pomisao da su twinsići u tebi a još bolje kad znaš i imaš potvrđeno da jesu, 
želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta i da trudnoća bude školska i sve super.... :Teletubbies: 
tako sam sretna zbog tebe/vas  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

od <3 cestitke i jednoj i drugoj  :Kiss:

----------


## musica

> Evo i mene drage moje, danas napravljen uzv i kucaju nam  .  
> 
> Mali anđeo čestitam na plusu



Cestitam jos jednom!!!!
Klinci ce nam biti generacija :Smile:

----------


## musica

Drage moje,sa VVsam zavrsila,obavila sam "trudnicki" UZV,sve u redu ,kuca jedno malo srceko,
Drugim curama zelim puno,puno srece i naravno strpljenja!!!

----------


## Richy

Maybe baby...Malianđeo...iskrene čestitke ...od sveg srčeka mog!!Baš vam zavidim!!šmrc...
Musice....veeliku ti pusu šaljem!!Čestitam od srca!!!Big hug!

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> Maybe baby...Malianđeo...iskrene čestitke ...od sveg srčeka mog!!Baš vam zavidim!!šmrc...
> Musice....veeliku ti pusu šaljem!!Čestitam od srca!!!Big hug!


Hvala richy i ostali,ja saljem ove trudnicke vilinske prasine na sve vas i zelim vam sto prije ostvarenje vaseg sna...pusa velika

----------


## eva133

*Maybe baby* čestitam na blizancima.

----------


## nina977

Cure,molim vas pomoć.Nova sam na VV pa ne znam još sve procedure,naime danas sam dobila m.i zovem gore da se naručim na drugu kontrolu 3.dan ciklusa,ali nitko se ne javlja.Ako ih ne uspijem dobiti u koje vrijeme da se pojavim u ponedjeljak?

Čestitke svim trudnicama, a curama u postupcima sretno! :fige:

----------


## kitty

nina977, ako samo nosiš nalaze i ideš na dogovor, ili krećeš u postupak pa ideš na pregled 3.dc dođeš oko 10. ako trebaš i vaditi krv onda budi gore već u 8 sati.

----------


## nina977

> nina977, ako samo nosiš nalaze i ideš na dogovor, ili krećeš u postupak pa ideš na pregled 3.dc dođeš oko 10. ako trebaš i vaditi krv onda budi gore već u 8 sati.


Hvala ti kitty!
Upravo sam uspjela dobiti sestre,u 10 sati sam gore.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Čestitke *maybe baby* i *malianđeo* !! :Very Happy:  I ostalima puno sreće!! :Smile: 
Ja jučer bila na VV, bio je samo doktor pa me on primio, al nisam imala pregled, samo pregledao nalaze i rekao da dođem kad muž skupi sve nalaze na 3 dc. I vadila sam hormone, tako da sam bila brzo gotova!
*geceta* možda smo se vidjele ?! U koje si vrijeme bila? Ja sam od 7.30-8h, crnka u plavoj suknji i bijeloj majici...

----------


## MALIANĐEO

[QUOTE=u dobru i zlu;2161074]Čestitke *maybe baby* i *malianđeo* !! :Very Happy:  I ostalima puno sreće!! :Smile: 


hvala i ja tebi želim sve naj i da što prije i vi dobijete svoju mazu... :Heart:

----------


## geceta

U dobru i zlu,ja ti nisam uspjela nikoga tamo poloviti jer sam dosla samo dati uputnicu i odmah sam isla do 403,do 7.45 sam vec bila vani

----------


## u dobru i zlu

[QUOTE=MALIANĐEO;2161118]


> Čestitke *maybe baby* i *malianđeo* !! I ostalima puno sreće!!
> 
> 
> hvala i ja tebi želim sve naj i da što prije i vi dobijete svoju mazu...


hvala!!nadam se da hoćemo!

geceta onda smo se mimoišle!! :Smile:

----------


## analoneta

pozdrav...znam da za ovo sto cu pitati nije mjesto ali neznam di bi postavila ovo pitanje osim tu na ovoj stranici.neznam da li ste vi osobno imale nesto slicno ili znate nekoga da je imao nesto slicno :naime ja sam primala samo menopure u ovom prvom pokusaju i jucer sam osjetila kvržicu na celjusti(boli samo na dodir ali zubi su ok,nista ne bole i nevidim da je pokvaren koji) i na lijevoj strani i na stomaku(još ja i imam malo vecu škembu) ispod pupka malo na desnu stranu sam slucajno napipala nesto(ne mogu opisat) nesto kao kvržljavo ali ne boli me  nego sam slucajno napipala i sada u glavi sto misli naravno u ponedjeljak,hitam kod doktora opce prakse i kod svog zubara :Sad: .....I SADA SE JA PITAM PA EL JE MOGUCE DA MI JE TO OD HORMONA? no ni ne mora biti...STO VI MISLITE??????? ja mislim da kako meni sve ide da cu da izludim..no ako mi doktor i nesto prepise necu uzimati do srijede(13.6) posto taj dan idem raditi betu... :Confused:

----------


## Strašna

Eto mene u utorak gore...  :Smile:  Nadam se da i doktor i doktorica rade...

----------


## eva133

Strasna sretno

----------


## MALIANĐEO

strašna sretno....neka ovaj put bude dobitni.... :fige:  :fige:

----------


## geceta

Strašna, sretno i ajde ako ti nije problem, ispitaj kod sestara kad tocno idu na GO svi oni. Da se zna jer sigurno se mnogo cura pita. Hvala ti i javi kako je proslo!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure....pokušat ću saznat nešto!

----------


## Richy

Strašna, svu sreću ti želim!!! :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Richy.....
Ja cijelo jutro zovem gore...i stalno me izbacuje....

----------


## Strašna

I upravo sam ih dobila.....i zbunila se totalno...kaže sestra sutra oko 9, pola 10 da dodjem. 
OK, meni to odgovara jer mi bus taman dodje da sam oko 9 gore...ali oduvijek su u 9 išli u salu, ne?
Jel se to nešto promijenilo! Znam da ću čekat dok sve ne završe...ali nikad mi nisu ni rekli u to doba...iako uvijek čekam.

----------


## geceta

ja sam ti zadnji put isla tek u 10.30, mozda nemaju sutra dogovoreno nista za salu?

----------


## Strašna

E to još nikad nisam čula, ali moguće je....vrlo vjerovatno....

----------


## geceta

dobro, ja sam tada isla drugi dan a ne treci jer nisam mogla drugacije.

----------


## sanda1977

danas sam naručila mm za andr.pregled 17.9. u 7 45....

----------


## geceta

hoce biti doma u to vrijeme? odgovara vam to? a vidis, ja u petak narucila za 29.8.

----------


## hope31

Strašna sretno :Smile: 
Svim novim trudnicama čestitam od srca, i svima koji kreću u postupak da im bude uspješan....

----------


## piki

> Strašna sretno
> Svim novim trudnicama čestitam od srca, i svima koji kreću u postupak da im bude uspješan....


x

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje evo mene...ni ovaj mjesec ništa od postupka...Ovaj put endometrij je ok, ali cista na desnom jajniku, i to 25mm. Još jedan mjesec Lindynette, pa iduci mjesec opet gore.
Pitala sam za godišnje, rečeno mi je da se još ne zna!? Nekak mi to sumnjivo, ali ajde. Od zbunjenosti nisam se sjetila pitat za ove praznike kako rade. Nemojte mi zamjerit.
I da, danas nije bilo doktorice, pa sma opet dospjela kod doktora. rekao je da kad slijedeći put budem došla da najvjerovatnije opet neće bit doktorice(ja pomislih da ce mozda doktorica tad na godišnji, a to bi trebalo bit početkom 7.mj.)

----------


## hope31

Strašna drži se....slijedeći si mjesec opet gore :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ah...da......tnx draga....

----------


## geceta

Ajoj,draga  :Sad:  znaci,sljedeci mj ces kad i ja? :Smile:  jer meni je dns drugi dan

----------


## sanda1977

> hoce biti doma u to vrijeme? odgovara vam to? a vidis, ja u petak narucila za 29.8.


odgovara da,htjela nas je naručiti za 5.9.,ali sam je ja zamolila ako može kasnije i rekla je nema problema....ej,ja sam njega naručila i za spermiogram i za pregled,jer me pitala za šta ga naručuje,...jel sam dobro napravila?!
dakle androloški pregled i spermiogram....

----------


## geceta

Da,da.mene nije nista pitala :Sad: jel tvoj ide prvi put ili?

----------


## Strašna

> Ajoj,draga  znaci,sljedeci mj ces kad i ja? jer meni je dns drugi dan


Vjerovatno....iako se nikad ne zna s mojom mengom...ali....u nekom danu ce se poklopit..

----------


## beilana

uu, bit će nas dosta, i ja se nadam da u 7.mj bude sve ok pa da budemo išli u postupak

----------


## sanda1977

> Da,da.mene nije nista pitalajel tvoj ide prvi put ili?


išao je u osijeku,ali će sada ići prvi puta  na VV....

----------


## sanda1977

i to u 7 i 45! rano! e sada bar da bude tada pregled,a ne da čekamo još dva sata....jer mi putujemo iz osijeka...da li bude točno  na dogovoreno vrijeme pregled?!

----------


## sanda1977

jedva čekam da krenem opet....ne mogu dočekati jesen...ne znam kakve imaju rezultate sa nama koji imaju niski AMH-a...... :Cool:

----------


## geceta

ja se uopce ne sjecam koliko dugo smo mi taj dan cekali, mislim da nije trajalo duze od sat vremena

----------


## 123beba

cure, a kako to šljaka sa njihovim godišnjim odmorima? Ako sam dobro skužila oni rade sve blagdane i slično, no onda u nekom trenu svi odoše na neki "kolektivni" g.o. ili je ipak uvijek netko tamo?

----------


## analoneta

pozdrav ....evo hvala Bogu VV ima novu trudnicu...MENE..... :Saint: .sad cemo vidjeti kako ce se dalje odvijati stvar...ßhcg 655.70

----------


## analoneta

zipicaaaaaaaaaaaa moja mrvica se primila...i sad cemo vidjeti kako ce se dalje odvijati to sve!!!!!

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> zipicaaaaaaaaaaaa moja mrvica se primila...i sad cemo vidjeti kako ce se dalje odvijati to sve!!!!!


čestitammm :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

> pozdrav ....evo hvala Bogu VV ima novu trudnicu...MENE......sad cemo vidjeti kako ce se dalje odvijati stvar...ßhcg 655.70


Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## milasova8

analoneta, čestitke!!! imala si transfer jednog dvostaničnog embrija ako se ne varam?
to se ove uspjeh!! bravo

----------


## kitty

analoneta, čestitam!

moja beta je danas 16.dnt 500  :Very Happy: !

----------


## eva133

analoneta, kitty čestitam.

----------


## RuzicaSB

woow kako je lijepo vidjeti veselje na ovom topicu, cure čestitam od srca na velikim brojkama i naravno bravo za VV  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

analoneta,kity cestitam od srca

----------


## analoneta

bravo za nas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ja zvala gore dana sa doktorica otisla taman sa odjela tako da  joj se sutra moram javiti  :Very Happy:

----------


## analoneta

milasova tako je dvostanicni je bio

----------


## analoneta

> analoneta,  čestitke!!! imala si transfer jednog dvostaničnog embrija ako se ne varam?
> to se ove uspjeh!! bravo


tako je!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> tako je!!!!!!!!!!!


bravo  :Very Happy: 
ja dans dobila m 17 dc....????
zadnja m mi je bila 28.5. imala sam ciste koje sam riješila sa duphastonima,a prije toga mi je bila 9.4.,pa 28.5. i danas dobila na 17 dc....da li se to možda poremetilo od duphastona ili se sada napokon namješta ciklus?!
ma više mi je muka od svega.... :Shock:

----------


## piki

Analoneta i kity čestitke od srca  :Very Happy:  Stvarno prekrasno. Želim vam lijepu školsku trudnoću!
Sanda ne mogu ti pomoći, ali ti želim da se ciklusi srede!

----------


## Richy

Analoneta i Kitty...curkeeee iskrene čestitke od mene!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Bravo Kitty! Čuvaj mrvu! Svim ostalim trudilicama želim da čim prije dođe kraj postupcima. Mi smo u 36.tjednu i jako nam je brzo prošlo, ali nikad neću zaboraviti one sate u čekaoni VV-a!  Ovo mi se činilo miljama daleko...Držite se cure, navijam za sve vas!

----------


## geceta

molim sve informirane curke ili one s puno iskustva ili i jedne i druge za odgovor na sljedece pitanje: koji se postupci na VV racunaju u 6 postupaka preko HZZOa? sekundarni, prirodni, polustim, stimulirani?? zahvaljujem

----------


## Strašna

Ja znam za polustimulirane i stimulirane da se računaju...Oni sa samo Klomifenima ne...i prirodni ne...
Ali vjerujem da to netko zna puno bolje...

----------


## kitty

geceta, računaju se postupci u kojima koristiš Gonal i/ili Menopur.

----------


## geceta

tako sam sve i ja mislila pa me netko krenuo uvjeravati u suprotno i sad sam sva zbunjena i u panici. Ja sam mislila kako se prirodni ne racuna, kako se odmrzavanje ne racuna. Za ovaj moj klomifeni + menopuri nisam bila sigurna, negdje se ne racuna, ocito na VV se racuna. I onda me uvjeravaju da se sve racuna i samo sam se naljutila.
kitty, sutra druga beta jel? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

sutra je druga beta, da. joj, samo da se pravilno podupla pa da mogu mirnije spavati, baš sam na iglama...

nemoj se brinuti - ovo što sam napisala je 100% točno, prirodni i sekundarni se NE računaju, klomifen+menopur se računa. ali navodno se može s njima dogovoriti da sama kupiš tih par Menopura pa se onda ipak ne računa.

----------


## geceta

eh da sam bila 100% sigurna da se racuna, kupila bih si tih par menopura zadnji put  :Smile:  ma sta sad  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

pa mislim da ti je u ovom trenutku zapravo svejedno, ionako će ovaj zakon uskoro u povijest (bar se nadam), a po novom se ne bi trebali računati dosadašnji postupci.

----------


## kitty

i da, hvala curke svima na čestitkama, ja se nadam da je to ovaj put stvarno to  :Yes:

----------


## geceta

> pa mislim da ti je u ovom trenutku zapravo svejedno, ionako će ovaj zakon uskoro u povijest (bar se nadam), a po novom se ne bi trebali računati dosadašnji postupci.


i to sto kazes  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

od srca čestitke novim trudnicama a svima vama i sebi zelim
 da se to ubrzo dogodi i nama......
a jesam slozila recenicu 
ljepo je procitati i nadati se  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Destiny child, tek sad skužih da si u 36. tjednu! još malo do najljepšeg susreta  :Smile: ... sretno!

----------


## hrki

kitty,analoneta super , :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam na betama

----------


## 123beba

Cure, trebam pomoć... Naime, idući tjedan očekujem mengu i onda trebam doći 3 dc da mi dr. A da kontracepciju.... Molim vas za vaša iskustva... Jeste li pilule počele uzimati odmah taj 3 dc ili ne i može li se na taj pregled doći dan ranije ili dan kasnije? Možda neću moći biti u Zg baš 3 dc, a ne bih željela odgađati sve još jedan ciklus...  :Sad:

----------


## analoneta

danas beta 1323 jupiiiiiiiiiiii na ultrazvuk narucena 26.6.jupppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## kitty

evo i ovdje prijavljujem poduplanu betu, danas je 1012! sad čekamo uzv 23.6.  :Yes:

----------


## analoneta

> evo i ovdje prijavljujem poduplanu betu, danas je 1012! sad čekamo uzv 23.6.


kitty i ja sam trebala 23 ali  doktorico onda rekla neka ipak dođem 26......

----------


## kitty

analoneta  :Klap:  za betu!

----------


## piki

Beba ja sam danas bila i dobila Yasmin (3 tjedna pijem i nakon zadnje tablete u roku par dana treba stići M). Ako ne možeš 3 dc idi 2 dc jer te ionako neće pregledavati i počneš piti 3 dc. U svakom slučaju nadam se da će ti u sljedećih 5 d stići jer ti M nakon kontracepcije mora doći negdje do 12.7. ako hoćeš u postupak prije godišnjeg. Tak sam ja danas skužila doktoricu. Da stignu sve obaviti prije nego odu. Navijam da ti dođe!!!

----------


## piki

Analoneta i Kitty super duplanje!!!!!

----------


## MALIANĐEO

analoneta i kitty  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...a sad čekamo uzv :fige:

----------


## 123beba

Analoneta & Kitty bete su vam zakon! Neka se samo duplaju i da stignu bebice žive, zdrave i vesele!  :Smile: 

Piki, hvala ti za info... Nego, ako i dobijem do četvrtka mogla bih M dobiti tamo tek poslije 12.7. U biti po mojoj kalkulaciji negdje oko 17.7. Samo se bojim da ne moram još čekati zbog godišnjeg... Taj moj prvi postupak nikako da dođe... Čekamo već 7 mjeseci i ništa se ne događa...  :Sad:  
Zna li itko kako funkcioniraju ti njihovi godišnji i kada počinju?

----------


## piki

Vjerojatno oko 1.8. počinju i onda valjda 8. mj no nisam sigurna.

----------


## kitty

prošle godine su počeli početkom 8.mj., dr A. se vratio sredinom 9. a doktorica nešto ranije. sad, hoće li tako biti i ove godine, ne znam  :Unsure:

----------


## 123beba

No, kada prođe mjesec kontracepcije onda se opet dolazi 3 dc i kreće sa stimulacijom... Koliko dana se dobiva stimulacija? Možda bi i stigli i naš postupak napraviti čitav prije godišnjeg...

----------


## geceta

Beba,uvijek mozes doc ranije ali poslije 3dc ne.
Stimulacija se dobiva koliko ti treba,ja sam je dobivala u prvom do 14dc a sad do 12dc,to je sve individualno

----------


## RuzicaSB

> No, kada prođe mjesec kontracepcije onda se opet dolazi 3 dc i kreće sa stimulacijom... Koliko dana se dobiva stimulacija? Možda bi i stigli i naš postupak napraviti čitav prije godišnjeg...


može ti doktor kontracpcijom štimati ciklus tako da dobiješ na vrijeme da odradite postupak prije godišnjeg, samo ti odi sad na dogovor i sretno!

----------


## dubyaki

prije svega čestitke svim curama na lijepim betama....  :Smile: 

e sad...molim savjet vas iskusnijih...
dakle 2.6. smo obavili prvi AIH, danas sam trebala radit test, negativan je kao i onaj koji sam nestrpljivo radila u četvrtak. e sad...budući čitavo jutro zovem sestre i zauzeto je (valjda isključe telefon) ne znam kaj mi je sad činiti...pretpostavljam da prestajem koristiti utrogestan i kad menga procuri (imam dva dana smeđi iscjedak, a jučer je bilo i krvi) zovem prvi dan, da se naručim 3. dan?
hvala na odgovorima unaprijed....

----------


## analoneta

> prije svega čestitke svim curama na lijepim betama.... 
> 
> e sad...molim savjet vas iskusnijih...
> dakle 2.6. smo obavili prvi AIH, danas sam trebala radit test, negativan je kao i onaj koji sam nestrpljivo radila u četvrtak. e sad...budući čitavo jutro zovem sestre i zauzeto je (valjda isključe telefon) ne znam kaj mi je sad činiti...pretpostavljam da prestajem koristiti utrogestan i kad menga procuri (imam dva dana smeđi iscjedak, a jučer je bilo i krvi) zovem prvi dan, da se naručim 3. dan?
> hvala na odgovorima unaprijed....


dubyaki zao mi je :Sad: ......ja kada sam bila na svom prvom AIH isto nije nista bilo zvala sam svoju doktoricu i rekla joj da je test negativan ,a ona je meni rekla vidimo se iduci mjesec 3 dan ciklusa..znaci jedan mjesec sam pauzirala....a ovo sam sve prestala odma koristiti jer nema potrebe vise....

----------


## dubyaki

analoneta hvala ti....  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

kratko pitanje: nakon transfera, jeste dobili bilo kakve lijekove osim utrogestana?

----------


## analoneta

> kratko pitanje: nakon transfera, jeste dobili bilo kakve lijekove osim utrogestana?


ja nisam samo utrogestan 2x3

----------


## nataša

> ja nisam samo utrogestan 2x3


thx

----------


## dubyaki

o bože...ja kad zovem gore ne mogu bit zbunjenija!
jutros nisam mogla dobit sestre i kaj....zovem ja doktora direkt da pitam kaj sad kad je test negativan i kaže mi da se javim u 9mj za 3. dan ciklusa i da prestanem sa svime...i dobro vidimo se, vidimo se, bok, bok....poklopim slušalicu i sjetim se da sam baš mogla i pitat jel ovo ''prestat sa svime'' znači i prestat sa sioforom iako se u razgovoru toga nismo dotakli? bio ko u sličnoj situaciji il se u ponedjeljak opet moram sramotit i zvat? omg  :Undecided:

----------


## kitty

dubyaki, Siofor normalno nastavljaš dalje.

----------


## dubyaki

> dubyaki, Siofor normalno nastavljaš dalje.



hvala  :Love:

----------


## dubyaki

> dubyaki, Siofor normalno nastavljaš dalje.



hvala  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

> o bože...ja kad zovem gore ne mogu bit zbunjenija!
> jutros nisam mogla dobit sestre i kaj....zovem ja doktora direkt da pitam kaj sad kad je test negativan i kaže mi da se javim u 9mj za 3. dan ciklusa i da prestanem sa svime...i dobro vidimo se, vidimo se, bok, bok....poklopim slušalicu i sjetim se da sam baš mogla i pitat jel ovo ''prestat sa svime'' znači i prestat sa sioforom iako se u razgovoru toga nismo dotakli? bio ko u sličnoj situaciji il se u ponedjeljak opet moram sramotit i zvat? omg


Ja sam siofor pila prije jednog postupka...i nakon negativne bete mi je receno da prestanem s njim. Najbolje ti je provjerit.

----------


## 123beba

Cure, mene sad već čitav vikend muči to hoću li stići u postupak prije godišnjih... 
Jel ima tko ovdje da mu je dr. A utjecao na dužinu ciklusa sa kontracepcijskim? Obzirom da bih ja trebala dobiti 17.07. strah me da neću stići sve dok ne odu... I naravno, čekam ovaj tjedan 1 dc da se naručim za 3 dc kako bih dobila pilule... 
Također, jel postoji tko da nije imao mjesec dana kontracepcije već da je odmah krenuo sa postupkom?

----------


## geceta

Beba, ne mora biti da se uvijek ide s kontracepcijskim ali sada im je to sve vise pravilo. Ja sam u prvom postupku isla odmah, bez kontracepcijskih. Sad u zadnjem sam imala 2mj kontracepcijskih jer je meni tako odgovaralo zbog posla a sada mi je dr rekla da necu imati kontracepcijske nego da ako dobijem pocetkom 7. da ce me moci ubaciti i nije spominjala nikakav 12.7. kao zakljucni datum tako da ne znam otkuda to. 
Zivciranje ti ne pomaze vec ce se sam desit da ce ti zbog toga kasniti. Ako sad ides kad dobijes, on ce ti namjestiti da dobijes na vrijeme za postupak prije GO i to se opce ne brini.

----------


## 123beba

Gaceta, hvala ti!  :Smile:  Jednostavno mi se stalno 100 stvari mota po glavi, a kako još niti jednom nisam bila na postupku ne znam što bih mislila... Hvala još jednom!

----------


## eva133

Cure, samo da vam javim, moja prijateljica je danas vadila betu na vv i trudna je.
Samo budite uporne.

----------


## geceta

> Gaceta, hvala ti!  Jednostavno mi se stalno 100 stvari mota po glavi, a kako još niti jednom nisam bila na postupku ne znam što bih mislila... Hvala još jednom!


voljela bih ti reci da ce kasnije biti lakse ali nece, uvijek se covjek preispituje i razmislja je li dobro shvatio, napravio itd a to je normalno kada ti je do necega ovako jako stalo. Slobodno ti meni sve ovo ponovis za kojih mj dana  :Smile:  eeej, pa onda se mozda i vidimo gore  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

baš bi bilo super da se vidimo gore! Svakako se čujemo kada budem znala kada dolazim!  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> Cure, mene sad već čitav vikend muči to hoću li stići u postupak prije godišnjih... 
> Jel ima tko ovdje da mu je dr. A utjecao na dužinu ciklusa sa kontracepcijskim? Obzirom da bih ja trebala dobiti 17.07. strah me da neću stići sve dok ne odu... I naravno, čekam ovaj tjedan 1 dc da se naručim za 3 dc kako bih dobila pilule... 
> Također, jel postoji tko da nije imao mjesec dana kontracepcije već da je odmah krenuo sa postupkom?


ja sam svaki put išla u postupak bez prethodne kontracepcije.

----------


## tonili

*Cure ajde mi pliz napišite aktualne brojeve telefona za naručivanje!
TNX*

----------


## kitty

tonili, naručivanje za dr Alebića je na 01 23 53 907. ostale brojeve ne znam ali valjda će se netko javiti.

----------


## tonili

Hvala Kitty! Postoji li neki poseban broj za sestre?

----------


## kitty

to je broj za sestre, kod njih se naručuje  :Yes:

----------


## tonili

Aha - sorry, ja mutava ovih dana! Hvala ti puno - možda još netko javi neki dr.broj  :Wink:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> tonili, naručivanje za dr Alebića je na 01 23 53 907. ostale brojeve ne znam ali valjda će se netko javiti.


ja se isto na taj broj naručujem kod doktorice Jukić..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

i čestitke na super betama kitty i analoneta  :Klap:

----------


## analoneta

> i čestitke na super betama kitty i analoneta


hvalllaaaaaaaaa sada cekamo pregled  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Cure, mene sad već čitav vikend muči to hoću li stići u postupak prije godišnjih... 
> Jel ima tko ovdje da mu je dr. A utjecao na dužinu ciklusa sa kontracepcijskim? Obzirom da bih ja trebala dobiti 17.07. strah me da neću stići sve dok ne odu... I naravno, čekam ovaj tjedan 1 dc da se naručim za 3 dc kako bih dobila pilule... 
> Također, jel postoji tko da nije imao mjesec dana kontracepcije već da je odmah krenuo sa postupkom?


evo ja sam znala ponekad odmah ici u postupak,  bez kontracepcije....
pozzz......

----------


## marincezg

> Aha - sorry, ja mutava ovih dana! Hvala ti puno - možda još netko javi neki dr.broj


 ovo je br.dr. A -ordinacija  01 2353 906
i njegov mob 091 558 4295
 :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Gaceta, naručila sam se za petak oko pola 8... Ako si gore, javi...  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> ovo je br.dr. A -ordinacija  01 2353 906
> i njegov mob 091 558 4295


mislim da nije baš ok stavljati dr-ov broj moba na forum...

----------


## geceta

Beba,ja ti ovaj put idem tek kad dobijem,bez kontracepcije.sretno u petak!
Marince, slazem se s kitty, dr daje br mtela da mu se javi beta ili ako je nesto hitno,u svakom slucaju mtel je privatna stvar pa je nekako na njemu da odluci kome ce ga dati,pa bio pn i sluzben. Ja isto ne volim da se moj mtel daje bilo kome jer si ljudi uzimaju za pravo uznemiravati kad god se sjete a i ovako se moze zloporabiti

----------


## neumorna

> beba,ja ti ovaj put idem tek kad dobijem,bez kontracepcije.sretno u petak!
> Marince, slazem se s kitty, dr daje br mtela da mu se javi beta ili ako je nesto hitno,u svakom slucaju mtel je privatna stvar pa je nekako na njemu da odluci kome ce ga dati,pa bio pn i sluzben. Ja isto ne volim da se moj mtel daje bilo kome jer si ljudi uzimaju za pravo uznemiravati kad god se sjete a i ovako se moze zloporabiti



potpis!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 123beba

cure bok! sutra sam naručena 3 dc na pregled pa nekako očekujem ili pilule ili stimulaciju... no, ono što me zanima je u biti jel ima tko viziju koliko bih dugo mogla čekati na red. Sestra mi je rekla da dođem oko pola 8 - 8, ali mi se čini da tada idu punkcije i transferi pa da bi mi se to moglo poprilično odužiti... Jesam li nešto pobrkala ili neka se pripremim za čekanje...

----------


## Strašna

Punkcije i transferi kreću od 9. Od pola 8 su pregledi...i folikulometrije...a zna se dogodit, ako je puno cura da i ne stignu do 9 pa se onda čeka dok se ne vrate iz sale.

----------


## 123beba

Strašna hvala!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Kitty čestitke na prekrasnoj beti :Smile:

----------


## hope31

I naravno svim curama koje čekaju betu ili su u postupku da ovaj put to bude toooooo :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> mislim da nije baš ok stavljati dr-ov broj moba na forum...


trebala sam ti poslati na pp, ali sad ga fuckaj....
ja nisam dobila njegov broj moba od njega nego sam isto saznala preko foruma
i ne zovem ga svaki čas, i to mi ne pada na pamet nego samo kad mi je frka....
nadam se da ga nebudu zloupotrijebili...
pozzz...

----------


## marincezg

> mislim da nije baš ok stavljati dr-ov broj moba na forum...


znam sorii...i zaletila sam se a htjela sam samo pomoci....
trebala sam poslati na pp, nadam se da ga nece zloupotrebjeti

----------


## marincezg

joj kiti ne tebi nego toni......

----------


## reny123

Cure, svratite na pdf Kampanja za hitnu izmjenu Zakona o medicinski  potpomognutoj oplodnji. Pročitajte što nam se sprema, aktivirajte se!

----------


## kitty

evo curke. samo da podijelim s vama da smo mi danas vidjeli jedno malo kuckajuće  :Heart:   :Very Happy: !

----------


## Alcantra

kitty čestitam i želim školski nastavak trudnoće

----------


## analoneta

> evo curke. samo da podijelim s vama da smo mi danas vidjeli jedno malo kuckajuće  !



joooojjjj  KITTY cestitam od  :Heart: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....ja u utorak idem i vec sam na iglama.................superrrr

----------


## kitty

hvala cure na čestitkama  :Smile: .

analoneta, sretno u utorak  :fige: !

----------


## sia28

Pozdrav svima,
Evo i ja vam se pridružujem. Prije tri godine sam bila u postupku i  opet sam u postupku  od ovog ciklusa. 3dc trebam biti gore što znači prekosutra, pa  zna li netko rade li sutra da se mogu naručiti. Još jedno pitanjce.. zna li itko trebam li vaginalete tetra...nešto uzimati od prvog dana ili tek kad se gore javim... hvala puno, radujem se skorom druženju. Ako netko kreće u postupak ovih dana javite se da ne budem sama i tužna  :Sad:  pozz

----------


## geceta

Tetra ne daju uvijek tako da pricekaj pregled i sretno!

----------


## Destiny child

Kitty čestitam, želim ti lijepu trudnoću!

----------


## Richy

Kitty...moje iskrene čestitke!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

kitty, bravo za srceko!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Pitanjce : zna li netko kada završavaju godišnji odmori na VV??? Konkretno, kad se dr Alebić vrača????

----------


## geceta

drage suborke, nadam se da cete "popiti" ovu kavicu s marival  :Sad: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/61783-N...=1#post2171622

----------


## 123beba

kitty čestitam za srčeko!  :Smile:  

Ruža82, nisam ti sigurna da je dr. A na GO jer je u petak 22.06.2012. on radio, a spominjali su se go u kolovozu... Možda ga samo nemo koji dan... No, to su samo moje pretpostavke.

----------


## analoneta

> hvala cure na čestitkama .
> 
> analoneta, sretno u utorak !


kitty  :fige:  su pomogle...... :Heart: kuca i sve je ok.  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

bravo analoneta, neka i dalje sve bude školski! ideš još na VV, ili dalje ideš kod svog ginića?
ja idem za 2 tjedna ponovo na VV jer su mi jajnici ogromni od stimulacije i sad sam na mirovanju, velik mi je rizik za torziju. a ja poslije transfera nisam uopće mirovala, išla sam normalno i na posao i sve, i skroz se dobro osjećam, nisam ni napuhana niti me išta boli tako da me ovo sa jajnicima baš iznenadilo  :Shock:  :Shock: .

i da, hvala svima na čestitkama, nadam se da će i dalje sve biti školski, još uvijek me malo strah...

----------


## analoneta

> bravo analoneta, neka i dalje sve bude školski! ideš još na VV, ili dalje ideš kod svog ginića?
> ja idem za 2 tjedna ponovo na VV jer su mi jajnici ogromni od stimulacije i sad sam na mirovanju, velik mi je rizik za torziju. a ja poslije transfera nisam uopće mirovala, išla sam normalno i na posao i sve, i skroz se dobro osjećam, nisam ni napuhana niti me išta boli tako da me ovo sa jajnicima baš iznenadilo .
> 
> i da, hvala svima na čestitkama, nadam se da će i dalje sve biti školski, još uvijek me malo strah...



ej ma bit ce sve ok...neidem više u VV sada idem kod svoga ginića.kod mene je sve ok,i na nalzu mi pise da su jajnici dobri nije nista rekla posebno osim da je sve uredu a vidis ni ja nisam poslje punkcije ni transfera mirovala radila sam sve normalno a eto jedino sto sam ja bila samo na menopurima a ti si sigurno imala jacu terapiju....kitty bit ce sve ok sad se samo malo pazi... :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> ej ma bit ce sve ok...neidem više u VV sada idem kod svoga ginića.kod mene je sve ok,i na nalzu mi pise da su jajnici dobri nije nista rekla posebno osim da je sve uredu a vidis ni ja nisam poslje punkcije ni transfera mirovala radila sam sve normalno a eto jedino sto sam ja bila samo na menopurima a ti si sigurno imala jacu terapiju....kitty bit ce sve ok sad se samo malo pazi...


nema baš "jače" terapije od Menopura / Gonala. ja sam dobila 22 Menopura sveukupno, ali kako imam PCOS reakcija mi je dosta burna...

----------


## ivana2198

Pozdrav svima!!!!  Traba mi mala pomoć... Od 07.06. sam na Lyndette 30, i sutra pjem zadnju tableticu. Do prije 2 dana je sve blo ok, a sad imam stalno taj tamno smeđi iscjedak
nekad malo jačeg intezitta nekad slabjeg... Jel to normalno??? Prvi put ih pijem i malo sam zabrinuta zbog toga. Jr dogovor s dr.A. je da ih pijem do 27.06. čekam M i 3 dan ciklusa
na kontrolu.. pa ako sve bude ok u postupak. Jel taj iscjedak znači da neće biti ništa od mog postupka??  Puno vam hvala na odgovoru...

----------


## analoneta

> nema baš "jače" terapije od Menopura / Gonala. ja sam dobila 22 Menopura sveukupno, ali kako imam PCOS reakcija mi je dosta burna...


aham to bas nisam znala jer doduse nisam puno ni istraživala ljekove kod mene ide sto manje o ljekovima znam to bolje jer svaki on ima svoje nuspojave......ja sam dobila 28 menopura

----------


## geceta

Ivana, nemam bas previse iskustva s kontracepcijskim a pogotovo ne s ovima, ima posebni pdf vezan za to a ja bih na tvom mjestu nazvala doktora i provjerila, cisto da se ne zeznes pa da ti ne ode ovaj ciklus. Sretno!

----------


## geceta

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/13214-P...t=ivf+i+yasmin
evo, tu bi mozda mogla naci neke info

----------


## hrki

Bokić,trebala bi jedan info.
Jel može netko od vas (koje ovih dana posjećujete VV) saznati kad se dr.A vraća sa godišnjeg u devetom mjesecu.
Zahvaljujem , :Smile:

----------


## ivana2198

geceta hvala. zvala sam ih i jučer i danas, sestra kaže da to nije M, da čekam da "zapravo" prokrvarim...
danas iscjedak nije više samo tamno smeđi već ima i krvi ona kaže da to još nije to!!!! pa sad šta bude bude...
iako mi se čini da ću poludit više od svega....

----------


## beilana

ivana, tak je meni prije 4 mj pod jasminom na 14 dc krenulo krvarenja, i ugrušci, al ne jako krvarenje, al ugrušaka je bilo dosta, i ja se naručila, otišla kod dr, endić mi nije bio dobar, tek sam za 3-4 dana prokrvarila kak spada, ono ful jako

ja sam sutra na vv, pa ak dr bude za razgovor pitat ću ga kad se vrača s godišnjeg

----------


## geceta

i kad tocno ide, please, jer dobih par totalno drugacijih info i sad vec sizim lagano hocu li uloviti ciklus u srpnju :/

----------


## beilana

ok, pitat ću ak me ne smuva pa zaboravim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marincezg

ja sam danas zvala da se narucim za subotu (3 dc) i sestra mi veli da dr. A nema
 da je na godisnjem i da ce me pregledati doktorica
tak da neznam jel ga nema samo u subotu ili malo duze....

----------


## geceta

ja sam nacula da je do 4.7. ali mi je ta info bila totalno cudna i iz dosta nepovjerljivog izvora

----------


## Vrci

Malo upadam na temu, ali bila sam danas na VV i čula sestru da par puta ponavlja da se dr vraća 5.7. (bila sam u čekaonici za endokrinologa pa sam načula  :Smile:  )

----------


## Strašna

Cure imam pitanjce. Ima li koja iskustava. kakva je praksa na VV, šta doktori kažu o kupanju u moru nekoliko dana nakon transfera?

----------


## musica

[QUOTE=Strašna;2173801]Cure imam pitanjce. Ima li koja iskustava. kakva je praksa na VV, šta doktori kažu o kupanju u moru nekoliko dana nakon transfera


Draga moja,more nece nikuda pobjeci,daj se strpite malo,pripazite na sebe :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Hhh htjela sam i ja slicno pitanje postaviti.naime,htjela bih odmah po transferu na more,radi psihe

----------


## musica

Zasto se ne opustite,nemoj razmisljati o tome, nemoj nikako to uzimati k srcu,
Sta bude,bude,jer psiha cini cuda,jer ni more nece pomoci!!

----------


## Kadauna

VJerojatno vam Alebić ide na ESHRE kongres u Istanbul koji se održava od 1.-4. srpnja 2012. Alebić mislim da uvijek ide na ESHRE-ov godišnji kongres.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure molila bih vas za pomoć...frendica mi je 8 tj T, VV trudnica  :Smile:  ....strpali su je u bolnicu u PŽ naravno jer su jajnici uvećani cca 5,5 cm su sad!! Zanima je neka prosječna normalna veličina jajnika i kada počinje stimulacija popuštati???...znam da je to individualno, no ona se osjeća super, nema bolove, a ovi paničare klasika i ne žele ju pustiti van dok se jajnici ne smanje...

----------


## geceta

> Zasto se ne opustite,nemoj razmisljati o tome, nemoj nikako to uzimati k srcu,
> Sta bude,bude,jer psiha cini cuda,jer ni more nece pomoci!!


ha cuj, lako to reci! ja prvenstveno zelim otici da me drugi time ne gnjave. skrivati ne znam a ovaj puta ne zelim reci nikome. plus, mislim da promjena okoline itekako pomaze. nekom pomaze da se zakopa u posao pa ne misli o tome, nekome knjige, svatko si nade svoj zen.

----------


## beilana

vrača se u četvrtak, a na godišnji ide početkom 8 mj, a počinju svi raditi početkom 9. to je jedino kaj mi je sestra rekla
ja nisam u postupku, narasla mi cista s 16mm na 38, i ak ne nestane ovaj mjesec morala budem na laparoskopiju. postupak odgođen do daljnjeg

----------


## geceta

A micica  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> ha cuj, lako to reci! ja prvenstveno zelim otici da me drugi time ne gnjave. skrivati ne znam a ovaj puta ne zelim reci nikome. plus, mislim da promjena okoline itekako pomaze. nekom pomaze da se zakopa u posao pa ne misli o tome, nekome knjige, svatko si nade svoj zen.


potpisujem....ja mislim da se može normalno brčkati u moru!
lagano plutanje...hehehe

----------


## sanda1977

[QUOTE=musica;2174000]


> Cure imam pitanjce. Ima li koja iskustava. kakva je praksa na VV, šta doktori kažu o kupanju u moru nekoliko dana nakon transfera
> 
> 
> Draga moja,more nece nikuda pobjeci,daj se strpite malo,pripazite na sebe


može se ići na more....

----------


## duga30

Ja sam isla na more u 11tt. Dr.me samo upozorio da se ne vozim predugo u auto, da radim pauze, zbog pritiska na maternicu. A more ne bi trebalo biti ispod 24 stupnja i obavezno presvlacenje. Mislim da je slicno i nakon transfera.

----------


## kitty

i ja mislim da se smije poslije transfera na more osim ako imaš hiperstimulaciju... onda je jako velika opasnost od torzije kod plivanja. ja sam trebala za tjedan dana na more ali mi je dr rekao ni slučajno jer su jajnici još jako uvećani. eto.

----------


## geceta

hvala, curke  :Kiss:  nisam mislila daleko, do Istre mozda. lagano plivanje ili brckanje, a ionako se oduvijek presvlacim nakon svakog kupanja ( hvala, mama  :Cool:  )
Kitty, kako ti? jos povecanih jajnika?

----------


## marincezg

> Cure imam pitanjce. Ima li koja iskustava. kakva je praksa na VV, šta doktori kažu o kupanju u moru nekoliko dana nakon transfera?


 koliko sam cula nije bas preporucljivo se ici kupati poslje transfera
najbolje ti je da pitas svog dr.

----------


## kitty

ma ja sam super, ništa me ne boli i nisam uopće napuhana ni ništa, i išla sam do prošle subote normalno i na posao i sve. i onda mi je na uzv dr rekao da su jajnici 78 mm i da moram mirovati... a sljedeći uzv je za tjedan dana, nadam se da će se do tada ipak smanjiti... ali zapravo mi je rekao da bi trebala skroz laganini sve do 12 tt, nikakva duža putovanja, plivanje, kućanski poslovi, dugo sjedenje i slično  :Nope: .

----------


## musica

Onda i zimi drage moje odite na skijanje,

----------


## 123beba

> ha cuj, lako to reci! ja prvenstveno zelim otici da me drugi time ne gnjave. skrivati ne znam a ovaj puta ne zelim reci nikome. plus, mislim da promjena okoline itekako pomaze. nekom pomaze da se zakopa u posao pa ne misli o tome, nekome knjige, svatko si nade svoj zen.


gaceta, definitivno ti poznata okolina koja te ne pušta na miru i radi ti sres može biti gora od odlaska na koje kupanje, a naravno, pa nisi luda da se preforsiraš... Obzirom da je psiha dosta utjecajan faktor samo ti odi i uživaj, a sa aktivnostima umjereno!  :Smile:

----------


## frka

cure, samo da ponovim kittyne riječi da se ne bi previdjele - neće kupanje utjecati na implantaciju, ali ako su vam jajnici jako uvećani, ako je došlo do HS, plivanje uvećava šansu torzije jajnika i zato ga treba izbjegavati. ako su jajnici ok, nemate brige.

----------


## Strašna

Da... neki doktori i savjetuju more, lagano brčkanje itd nakon transfera. Bez forsiranja i sl. Marincezg zašto misliš da nije preporučljivo?

----------


## blondy1

Drage moje suborke, zadnjih godina kampiram na ovim stranicama, imam pitanje, ako tko zna-nek javi svoje iskustvo :Wink: 
2010. sam postala mama i opet razmisljam o tome. Jel zna netko od vas koja je procedura za povratak na VV, jel se mora sve one pretrage raditi iz početka? Ili doktor kopira (uspješan) prošli postupak? Unaprijed hvala!! (znam da moram zvati gore i pitati, zanima me vaše eventualno iskustvo)

----------


## geceta

hej, ja mislim da ce tebe pregledati i poslati napraviti sve one hormone, tm na novi sgram i da cete morati ponoviti one sve analize krvi u Petrovoj ali to je samo moje misljenje  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Blondy, slažem se s gacetom... što se tiče krvnih pretraga u Petrovoj svakako ćete ih morat raditi jer to mora biti ne starije od 6 mjeseci, a za ostalo mi je logično da ti dr. pogleda hormone i s-gram prije nego kreće novi postupak... Ipak ljudima se svašta može promijeniti u 2 godine. No, svakako sretno sa novom bebicom... Da čim prije bude tu!  :Wink:

----------


## ivana2198

Curke molim za malu pomoć.....  kako ide s folikulometrijama na VV? Sestra mi je samo rekla da dođem u 07.30 da se nikome ne moram javljati???
Jel mi treba uputnica za to ( zadnja uputnica mi je za postupak) ? Kako znam kad sam na redu ako se nikom ne javljam???  Hvala na pomoći... malo sam
zbunjena jer mi je ovo prvi postupak na VV!!!

----------


## geceta

Ako si dala sad uputnicu za postupak,ta tebe kod dr postoji lista.Dodes,sjednes i nachulis usi da cujes kad tebe proziva.Onda ide pregled,laboratorij,pikica.

----------


## ivana2198

Aha tako to ide...  hvala ti puno geceta!!!!

----------


## geceta

* za tebe postoji lista

----------


## LeeLaa

Drage moje sup(a)utnice nadam se da nas čeka uspješno ljeto. :Smile: ...ja sam jutros bila na folikulometriji i doktorica mi je propisala štopericu večeras i postupak u srijedu...ne zna se još hoće li biti inseminacija ili ivf, zbog nepropusnog lijevog jajovoda...ali sretna sam jer stvari se pokreću...pa šta bude... :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

LeeLaa SRETNO!  :Smile:

----------


## blondy1

Je,je, i mislila sam tako nekako...Hvala na odgovoru...Želim nam sviiiima uspješnu godinu i da 2013. dočekamo trudne :Smile: )). Puse!!

----------


## bubekica

curke, evo mene opet s pitanjem i filozofiranjem. moram pokrit sve opcije  :Laughing: 
dr. A mi je na pregledu napisal ovako: kontrola 3-5 dc s nalazom androloskog pregleda i nalazom hsg. Donijeti uputnice za pregled i amh. 
Zanima me dal to znaci da definitvno taj ciklus nista od klomifena ili mozda odmah startam (planirani su ciljani + klomifen)? S obzirom da tek onda vadim amh. Ne bih htjela vadit ranije pa doc bez uputnice, a mami me vadit ranije ako to znaci da cu ubrzat stvari. Ajme sto filozofiram.

----------


## kitty

bubekica, mislim da nećeš na tom pregledu još startati s klomifenom.

----------


## geceta

A kad bi ti to palo?jer oni krecu s GO

----------


## MALIANĐEO

imamo malo junačko  :Heart:  i bebu veliku 16,4 mm :Very Happy: 
svima ostalima želim sreću u bilo koje vrijemeeeeeeee, neka roda dođe i k vama :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

Ako se slucajno vrate vec 27.8. ili 32 dana kasnije. Ak ce bit rijec o regulaciji na par dana, mogu to duphastonom porihtat, ionako ga pijem.

----------


## hope31

Drage oje ako može jedno pitanje...ne znam da li je koja radila od vas imunološke oretrage, ja sam jedan dio odradila....e sad dobila sam samo jedan dio nalaza i imam još dosta pretraga za obaviti...pa bi molila pomoć ako koja zna....

mutacije u genu FVL -nema
Mutacije (protrombin)-nema
mutacije c-T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR -heterozigot -mut/wt...pa eto ako koja zna neka se javi....samo sam to dobila od nalaza ostalo još čekam....

----------


## kitty

hope31, ima ti posebna tema o imunologiji, možda da probaš tamo pitati: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33266-I...%A0KE-PRETRAGE

----------


## 123beba

MaliAnđeo, čestitam na srčeku!!!!!

----------


## hope31

kitty hvala....već sam malo gledala tamo....vibrice za daljnji nastavak prekrasne trudnoće :Smile:

----------


## Štrumfet@

Jel ima informacija kad im je godišnji i kad se vraćaju

----------


## hope31

> Jel ima informacija kad im je godišnji i kad se vraćaju


Štrumfet@ ja sam danas zvala gore i vraćaju se 27.08.2012, jer ja tada trebam krenut gore...e sad kad idu  od kojeg datuma nisam pitala....nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla

----------


## bubekica

*hope* hvala, uljepsala si mi dan upravo, meni taman 27.8. 3dc  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Krece li itko ovih dana?M je uranila  :Very Happy:  i krecemo

----------


## 123beba

> Krece li itko ovih dana?M je uranila  i krecemo


Gaceta, sretno!!!!!
Mi iimamo 2 mjeseca terapije za snižavanje TSH pa tek onda vidjeti što dalje...  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Ajoj :Sad:  kak mi je to promaklo? :Sad: 
hvala ti!!

----------


## 123beba

Ma mislim da nisam niti pisala... Nisam bila psihički spremna za nešto takvo jer sam bila sigurna da nam slijedi postupak pa mi je trebalo malo vremena da se priviknem na činjenicu da opet nešto čekamo. Uglavnom da ne idemo u postupak sve bi bilo ok sa stitnjacom jer su mi vrijednosti na gornjoj granici, ali ipak unutar intervala.. no, kaze endokrinologiju da bi za IVF trebalo biti negdje na sredini. I sad ja tako svaki dan pijem terapiju i 17.8. ponovno vađenje hormona, pregled endokrinologa pa ćemo vidjeti dalje. Uglavnom, sada sam već ok... No, tebi želim proljetnu bebicu ili bebice!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Štrumfet@

Hvala Hope,naravno da si pomogla. I čestitke svim trudnicama

----------


## geceta

Kuzim:/ ja sam isto na euthyroxu ali po nalogu dr.A.
Hvala ti,draga :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

hej, jel znaš koliki ti je sad TSH nakon terapije... i nastavlja li se terapija sa Euthyroxom i kada se uđe u postupak ili je to samo prije postupka? Meni je endokrinolog rekao da liječnici reproduktivne med. obično žele da TSH za ulazak u postupak bude oko 2 (max. 3)...

----------


## hope31

> *hope* hvala, uljepsala si mi dan upravo, meni taman 27.8. 3dc


eto super :Smile: , i ja bi tako negdje očekujem da će mi doći....pa možda se i sretnemo gore i skupa u postupak :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Kuzim:/ ja sam isto na euthyroxu ali po nalogu dr.A.
> Hvala ti,draga


geceta sretno....za bingo ovaj put :Smile:

----------


## hope31

svim trudnicama čestitammmmm :Smile:

----------


## geceta

> hej, jel znaš koliki ti je sad TSH nakon terapije... i nastavlja li se terapija sa Euthyroxom i kada se uđe u postupak ili je to samo prije postupka? Meni je endokrinolog rekao da liječnici reproduktivne med. obično žele da TSH za ulazak u postupak bude oko 2 (max. 3)...


ja sam poslije isla samo jednom i bio mi je 2.64 sto je dr rekao da je super i da ocito terapija pase pa da se ne prekida

----------


## geceta

> geceta sretno....za bingo ovaj put


hvala ti puno, draga  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

> hej, jel znaš koliki ti je sad TSH nakon terapije... i nastavlja li se terapija sa Euthyroxom i kada se uđe u postupak ili je to samo prije postupka? Meni je endokrinolog rekao da liječnici reproduktivne med. obično žele da TSH za ulazak u postupak bude oko 2 (max. 3)...


optimalan TSH za nekog na Eutyroxu, a u postupku je do 2. u pravilu se s terapijom ne prestaje jer problematična štitnjača pod hormonima, a osobito u trudnoći zna još više podivljati tako da je u masi slučajeva tada potrebna prilagodba, tj. povećanje doze lijeka.

----------


## geceta

Frka, sad je mene frka, a dr mi tad rekao da su nalazi odlicni ( ??)

----------


## 123beba

moj endokrinolog je rekao ovako: za IVF razina TSH treba biti 3, no ima onih dr. koji vole da je ta razina i na 2... Uglavnom, ako sam ja njega dobro skužila to je sve ok... Čim nije više od 3 sve je pod kontrolom!  :Wink:  Zato ne brini! Ne bi ti dr. rekao da je nalaz odličan da to ne misli! Gaceta, sve će to biti super! Samo hrabro i bebačica će stići!  :Wink:

----------


## frka

> Frka, sad je mene frka, a dr mi tad rekao da su nalazi odlicni ( ??)


ma ne treba te biti frka - 2.6 nije visok TSH i teško da će ti stvarati probleme... pogotovo kad stalno primaš terapiju.
ja govorim o preporukama liječnika IZVAN Hrvatske. puno smo o tome pisali, a u zadnje vrijeme najviše na temi Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama - malo si pogledajte da sad ne tipkam sve iznova... stvar je u tome da vani neki liječnici ženu neće pustiti u postupak čim je TSH veći od 2 jer je to kao neki optimum. a kod nas niti endokrinolozi niti MPO-vci uglavnom ne pridaju pažnju problemu subkliničke hipotireoze dok god je TSH unutar referentnih vrijednosti iako kod nekih žena to itekako zna stvarati probleme i ometati začeće. evo primjer - znam ženu s problemom sekundarnog steriliteta i po drugo dijete su se uputili na VV dr-u L dok je još tamo radio. svi su nalazi kao bili u redu i išli su na IVF. odmah je zatrudnila, ali na kraju se desio spontani. zatim postupak nije uspio. onda opet spontani. kopala je i sama skužila da njen TSH od 4 i nešto zapravo nije ok. našla dobrog endokrinca, počela s Eutyroxom i ubrzo prirodno zatrudnila i iznijela trudnoću do kraja. njen MPO-vac to nije smatrao relevantnim iako je na nekoj svjetskoj med. razini općepoznato da je optimum oko 2. ali nije sve crno-bijelo. ja sam recimo bez problema zatrudnila s TSH od 3,4 bez ikakve terapije. sestra mi ima hipotireozu pa sam dosta kopala o tome i znala da to i nije najsjajnije. dr.A je samo odmahnuo rukom. ja sam kopala dalje i konzultirala se s dr.R iz Vilija (on je u ZG jedini MPO-vac koji stvarno obraća pažnju na imunologiju i ako trebate savjet tog tipa, toplo ga preporučam). objasnio mi je da nije stvar samo u TSH. potrebno je provjeriti i fT4 koji bi trebao biti iznad 15 (može biti nešto niži u toplim mjesecima, ali zimi nikako) i antitijela štitnjače koja bi trebala biti negativna. s obzirom na to da je kod mene to bilo ok, moj TSH od 3,4 nije zahtijevao terapiju. zatrudnila sam u tom postupku i TSH mi je ubrzo pao ispod 2 jer zdrava štitnjača u trudnoći radi ubrzano. s druge strane, problematična štitnjača vrlo često u trudnoći dodatno podivlja pa je poželjno prije trudnoće TSH spustiti ispod 2 da se prvenira velik skok. tako sam ja to shvatila. kada dođe do trudnoće, obavezno vadi TSH i fT4 na početku, a zatim bar jednom mjesečno kako bi se mogla regulirati terapija. još nešto - T4 i fT4 nije jedno te isto! za trudnoću je bitan fT4 koji bi trebao biti iznad 15 (sada može i malo niže zbog vrućina).

eto na kraju sam odužila, ali nadam se da se kuži poanta...

sretno, cure!!!

----------


## geceta

neka si se ti oduzila, korisno je, nije bzvz cak i da se ponavlja. Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

> neka si se ti oduzila, korisno je, nije bzvz cak i da se ponavlja. Hvala


Potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## ivana2198

> Krece li itko ovih dana?M je uranila  i krecemo


ja se pikam od subote 30.06., sutra sam opet gore na folikulometriji!!!

----------


## LeeLaa

> Ma mislim da nisam niti pisala... Nisam bila psihički spremna za nešto takvo jer sam bila sigurna da nam slijedi postupak pa mi je trebalo malo vremena da se priviknem na činjenicu da opet nešto čekamo. Uglavnom da ne idemo u postupak sve bi bilo ok sa stitnjacom jer su mi vrijednosti na gornjoj granici, ali ipak unutar intervala.. no, kaze endokrinologiju da bi za IVF trebalo biti negdje na sredini. I sad ja tako svaki dan pijem terapiju i 17.8. ponovno vađenje hormona, pregled endokrinologa pa ćemo vidjeti dalje. Uglavnom, sada sam već ok... No, tebi želim proljetnu bebicu ili bebice!!!!


I meni je slično bilo prošli mjesec kad sam vadila hormone pa je štitnjača podivljala (jer su mi mijenjali terapiju s 50 na 25) i ja sam ti u roku mjesec dana vratila sve na normalu sa terapijom od 75...i evo sad sam u postupku...meni samo nije bilo jasno kad su mi napisali da se vratim s reguliranom štitnjačom i donijela sam im uredan nalaz,..što im garantira da mi s tolikom dozom neće štitnjača otići u drugu krajnost..jer ipak iduće hormone vadim tek za par tjedana....

----------


## nataša

jel zna neko jel dr A danas gore? pokušavam ga dobiti, ali ne javlja se na mob

----------


## geceta

Je,gore je.Ivana,nisam skuzila poruku do danas
Doktorice nema u utorak,dezurstvo,guzve nije bilo

----------


## ivana2198

Helpppp...  danas sam bila kod dr.A i zaboravila sam pitat, a sad mi se gore nitko ne javlja...
Sutra moram primiti 3 gonala, kako ih smješam? Sva 3 sa jednim otapalom ili svaki za sebe>?????

----------


## geceta

Koliko se ja sjecam,gonali idu u jednu vodu

----------


## Rominka

Svaki za sebe, pa u jednu spricu.

----------


## sia28

Bok ekipa, evo da se javim i jA... punkciju sam imala u petak, uz 19 menopura i  cetrotidA imala sam 5 folikula i iz svih pet po jednu jajnu stanicu.Potom mi je doktor rekAo da oni ne bi oplodili svih 5 nego samo tri, a one dvije ukoliko budu dobre smrznuli neoplođene. Sad ludim cili vikend sam u strahu hoće li se išta od toga oploditi ne mogu dočekati sutra, iskreno se nadam da ću imati et...btw nA punkciji sam bila sama.... koji užasss i s obzirom da sam prvi put punkciju s 19 folikula odradila bez problema, bilo mi je nezamislivo kako je ova sa 5 bila ovako bolna. tek danas dolazim k sebi... a tek sutra ću prodisati :Shock:

----------


## Kadauna

> Helpppp...  danas sam bila kod dr.A i zaboravila sam pitat, a sad mi se gore nitko ne javlja...
> Sutra moram primiti 3 gonala, kako ih smješam? Sva 3 sa jednim otapalom ili svaki za sebe>?????


s jednim otapalom možeš miksati do tri gonala, piše i u uputama

----------


## 123beba

Sia, javi kako je prošao tulum u labu... SRETNO!  :Smile:

----------


## sia28

EVO javljam se sretna I
 zadovoljna...danas mi je obavljen et da 2 osmostanična embrija...svio Su jako zadovoljni pa tako I  ja.... Sad cekamo betu 24.07.

----------


## Strašna

Cure ja sam u iščekivanju menge. Jel netko zna do kad oni primaju cure za postupak? znam da početkom 8 kreću godišnji.

----------


## piki

> Cure ja sam u iščekivanju menge. Jel netko zna do kad oni primaju cure za postupak? znam da početkom 8 kreću godišnji.


Meni je zadnji put doktorica brojila dane i spomenula nešto da mora stići menga do 12.7. pa pretpostavljam da je subota zadnji dan za kretanje u postupak (to je onda 3 dc onima koje dobe 12.7). Ne znam kako je kod dr. A. Nadam se da ćeš dobiti ovih dana i uloviti ih prije godišnjeg. Ja sam popila zadnji Yasmin u četvrtak i danas mi je stigla. Tako da sam gore u srijedu.
Imam pitanjce: kak ide priča s lijekovima? Oni napišu na povijest bolesti a ja kod socijalnog gina uzmem recept pa lijekove? A što ako ne stignem do njega isti dan a moram početi koristiti nešto? Kako ste se onda snašle? I jesu sve injekcije u pitanju? Sorry kaj gnjavim ali ne znam kaj me čeka.

----------


## Mury

Piki, injekcije ćeš dobiti dmah na VV, sestre će te piknuti, a za dalje ćeš se s njima dogovoriti, ili ćeš ići njima na pikanje, ili će ti one dati potrebnu dozu da se doma pikaš. Sretno!!!

----------


## geceta

A ako se radi o tabletama i vaginaletama,uzmes dolje u ljekarni,cuvas racun i kad dodes ponovo,vrate ti novce kad stigne recept.

----------


## NINA30

Može li mi netko reći da li se ovih dana može na VV napraviti spermiogram?
U 5mj.bila sam na prvom razgovoru kod dr.A.,sad bih trebala opet doći i izvaditi hormone a suprug spermiogram nismo iz Zagreba pa sad ni sama nisam pametna da li da ja dolazim ako se spermiogram ne radi preko ljeta!?

----------


## 123beba

> EVO javljam se sretna i zadovoljna...danas mi je obavljen et da 2 osmostanična embrija...svio Su jako zadovoljni pa tako I ja.... Sad cekamo betu 24.07.


Sia baš mi je drago! držim fige za veliku betu!

----------


## 123beba

Nina, mi smo spermiogram radili u sklopu androloške obrade za koju se inače mora naručiti i poprilično se čeka (u našem slučaju 2 mjeseca). Nisam sigurna kako to šljaka samo sa spermiogramom no pokušaj nazvati 2353 904 između 13 i 15 h pa ih pitaj... To je inače broj za naručivanje kod androloga, ali vjerujem da će ti oni dati neku konkretniju informaciju. Ja pretpostavljam da se i za sam spermiogram tako čeka. Sretno!

----------


## geceta

Danas na VV u nije bilo guzve,mozda 7cura na folikulometriji i 1 za punkciju

----------


## Muma

Bok cure!

Pratim vas svakodnevno ali nikako da vam se pridružim. MM i ja se borimo već 2 godine, ali nikako. Sad smo u prvom postupku kod dr.A - klomifeni i estrofemi... Danas je dr. najavio da će vjerojatno u subotu trebati i mužića, ali ne spominje još ništa o vrsti postupka (inseminacija, IVF?). Ja se nadam da će biti IVF.

----------


## sia28

ej cure evo mene opet...danas mi je samo dan nakon transfera i lijevi jajnik me boli za pop.... je li to normalno... jedva hodam, a i kad idem na wc boli ... šta da radim?

----------


## marincezg

> Danas na VV u nije bilo guzve,mozda 7cura na folikulometriji i 1 za punkciju


i jedna je bila na transferu, imala je odmrznute js  :Smile: 
ali je zato sutra ludnica ,rekla mi sestra

----------


## geceta

A daaaaaj,sto smo se mimoisle??Kad je beta?

----------


## Strašna

> Meni je zadnji put doktorica brojila dane i spomenula nešto da mora stići menga do 12.7. pa pretpostavljam da je subota zadnji dan za kretanje u postupak (to je onda 3 dc onima koje dobe 12.7). Ne znam kako je kod dr. A. Nadam se da ćeš dobiti ovih dana i uloviti ih prije godišnjeg.


Evo meni večeras krenulo...je slabo al do jutra će bit...tako da verovatno sutra zovem a u petak idem... Sutra je 11. Valjda ce me uzet još  :Smile: )))
Ja uvijek svugdje knap....

----------


## geceta

Ma hoce :Smile:  super!!!

----------


## Strašna

Nadam se! nekako imam osjećaj da sam se od yasmina bolje "čistila"....izlazili su mi ugrušci i rekli su mi da je to super...i nije bilo cista. Sad od ovih lyndinette sve nešto brlja mrlja....

----------


## Strašna

Evo, noćas je to pravo krenulo, jutros sam zvala i u petak idem :D
Doktorica radi!

----------


## geceta

radi doktorica,da, nije samo u utorak zbog dezurstva. ajd super  :Smile:  mimoichi chemo se. sretno!!

----------


## Reni76

Da li doktor još prima u postupak?

----------


## Strašna

Hvala *Geceta*.... I tebi sretno!
*Reni76*, koliko sam ja načula doktor prima još one koji se jave za prvi dan ciklusa do 12.7.
Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.

----------


## MALECKA

> ej cure evo mene opet...danas mi je samo dan nakon transfera i lijevi jajnik me boli za pop.... je li to normalno... jedva hodam, a i kad idem na wc boli ... šta da radim?


Hej, nadam se da si bolje.... lagana bol je ok, ali čuvaj se - pij puno tekućine i u horizontalu (samo krevet i wc bar par dana) i pazi da nije slučajno došlo do hiperstimulacije...budeš vidla kak će ti bit, ali ako nebude dobro javi se doktoru... držim ti srećke da nam javiš veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo ljudi slati letak laži i istine o potpomognutoj oplodnji kako bismo   širili istine kontra laži koji se šire ovih dana o nama pacijentima  MPO  - da smo ubojice i slično!!!

Proslijedite jednostavno mailom niže navedeni tekst i linkove, dižite na FB! Ovo se ljudi tiče svih nas!




> Svatko od nas može pomoći u širenju istine i  zalaganju za prava   svih   građanki i građana ove zemlje, a osobito onih  kojima je  potrebno    liječenje kako bi ostvarili najljepši dar  roditeljstva.  
> 
> Pročitajte *   ovdje* http://www.roda.hr/article/read/isti...nutoj-oplodnji 
> i podijelite ovaj *letak* http://www.roda.hr/uploads/neplodnos...5%BDI_2012.pdf 
> 
> Pomozite prenijeti istinu o tome što medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja uistinu jest!  
> 
> Pomozite demantirati neistine te skandalozne, lažne i neutemeljene      optužbe koje se šire u javnosti na štetu pacijentica i pacijenata koji      imaju stvaran medicinski problem i potrebu za liječenjem!  
> 
> ...

----------


## geceta

> ajmo ljudi slati letak laži i istine o potpomognutoj oplodnji kako bismo   širili istine kontra laži koji se šire ovih dana o nama pacijentima  MPO  - da smo ubojice i slično!!!
> 
> Proslijedite jednostavno mailom niže navedeni tekst i linkove, dižite na FB! Ovo se ljudi tiče svih nas!


taman sam dosla napraviti isto ovdje  :Smile:  Hvala, Kadauna što si me preduhitrila. Svatko od nas ima vremena sastaviti jedan mail i proslijediti ga na par adresa. Napisati nešto iz srca, iz dubine duše. Osvjestite ljude da ovo nije samo naš već i njihov problem. Ako je danas svaki 6. par neplodan, što će biti kroz neko vrijeme. Ako je to danas svaki 6. par, tko kaže da kroz godinu dvije netko tko je danas protiv MPO , neće imati sestru, brata, kćer, sina, unuke koji će se morati boriti s neplodnošću? Tiče se svih nas!!! Oni koji se pozivaju na vjeru, ne znaju što je prava vjera. Pravu vjeru imamo svi mi koji se suočavamo s ovime. Mi smo ti koji se svakodnevno mole, u sebi, u privatnosti a ne pred ekranima.
Proslijedite ljudi, za sve nas

----------


## MALECKA

Kad stavim link na fb neće ga otvorit ni meni  ni drugima....kaj smo prebukirani?

----------


## geceta

hm, ne znam, evo mm pokusao sad moj link otvorit sa svog profila i uspio.

----------


## sia28

Danas bila kod Dr. Nije me pogledao vec rekao da je sve to normalno I da popijem neki analgetik protiv bolova...valjda bi na et-u vidio 
hiperstimulaciju...

----------


## Rominka

Cure, nesto me muci. Zna li netko da li je Alebicu inace praksa da simultano sprema mene dok mm ide na biopsiju, a u pitanju je azoo i do sad nismo imali niti jedan dobar nalaz? Malo mi je to cudno. Zar ne bi prvo trebali obaviti biopsiju pa u slucaju da se nesto nadje mene pripremati? 
Geceta mislim da smo prosli tjedan zajedno bile kod A, samo nisam znala koja si  :Wink:

----------


## hope31

strašna sretno u petak, nisam ni skužila da ideš u postupak....držim fige za bingo :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Rominka,a vjerojatno:/steta! I sutra sam gore kog god ima,nek se javi!i valjda prvi put solo!

----------


## Strašna

> strašna sretno u petak, nisam ni skužila da ideš u postupak....držim fige za bingo


Hvala draga! Vidjet cemo sta ce bit!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Može pomoć, kako da stavim link u mail?

----------


## Muma

Pitanje za cure koje su koristile vaginalete Natrii Tetraboratis - jeste li potrošile čitav paket ili ste ih koristile 5 dana (kad i klomifene)? Danas mi je sestra na VV rekla da sam trebala potrošit sve - a doktorica mi je rekla 5 dana klomifeni i vaginalete. Nadam se da nisam zeznula s time... :Undecided:  (znam da su za dezinfekciju ali ipak...pušemo na hladno, ne?)
Inače, u subotu imam prvu inseminaciju ili punkciju za IVF - ovisno što će ostati od folikula. Od uzbuđenja ne mogu ni spavati...ipak nam je prvi postupak.

----------


## Strašna

ja sam ih stavljala skroz do punkcije...barem mislim....cak i na dan punkcije...
vise ni sama ne znam od silnih lijekova

----------


## marincezg

> A daaaaaj,sto smo se mimoisle??Kad je beta?


nema nista od bete jer je bio prazan folikul  :Sad: 
ja sam ti gore bila  od 7 i 30 do 10 cini mi se....

----------


## Muma

> ja sam ih stavljala skroz do punkcije...barem mislim....cak i na dan punkcije...
> vise ni sama ne znam od silnih lijekova


Hvala. Ja ću ipak danas staviti još jednu (jedna ko ni jedna ali nema veze); sutra ih više ne smijem - tako je rekla sestra.

----------


## marincezg

> Pitanje za cure koje su koristile vaginalete Natrii Tetraboratis - jeste li potrošile čitav paket ili ste ih koristile 5 dana (kad i klomifene)? Danas mi je sestra na VV rekla da sam trebala potrošit sve - a doktorica mi je rekla 5 dana klomifeni i vaginalete. Nadam se da nisam zeznula s time... (znam da su za dezinfekciju ali ipak...pušemo na hladno, ne?)
> Inače, u subotu imam prvu inseminaciju ili punkciju za IVF - ovisno što će ostati od folikula. Od uzbuđenja ne mogu ni spavati...ipak nam je prvi postupak.


ja sam ih stavljala sve do punkcije.....

----------


## geceta

> Pitanje za cure koje su koristile vaginalete Natrii Tetraboratis - jeste li potrošile čitav paket ili ste ih koristile 5 dana (kad i klomifene)? Danas mi je sestra na VV rekla da sam trebala potrošit sve - a doktorica mi je rekla 5 dana klomifeni i vaginalete. Nadam se da nisam zeznula s time... (znam da su za dezinfekciju ali ipak...pušemo na hladno, ne?)
> Inače, u subotu imam prvu inseminaciju ili punkciju za IVF - ovisno što će ostati od folikula. Od uzbuđenja ne mogu ni spavati...ipak nam je prvi postupak.


 ja sam ih u proslom ciklusu stavljala par dana, doktor rekao da je dosta a sad je doktorica rekla da cu stavljat sve do punkcije. kako uz utrice, nemam pojma

----------


## marincezg

jel tko misli kupiti tablete femaru???  ja imam viska 20 kom
nek mi se javi na pp

----------


## Muma

[QUOTE=geceta;2184065]ja sam ih u proslom ciklusu stavljala par dana, doktor rekao da je dosta a sad je doktorica rekla da cu stavljat sve do punkcije. kako uz utrice, nemam pojma[/QUOTE

Ne možeš utriće oralno? Ili vaginalni koktelčić  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana2198

U petak imam transfer, dali , ujutro, prije transfera stavljam utrogestane li ne????

----------


## ruža82

Stavljaš utrogestan, samo čim prije da se stigne rastopiti

----------


## beilana

> jel tko misli kupiti tablete femaru???  ja imam viska 20 kom
> nek mi se javi na pp


draga, koliko ja znam na ovom forumu je zabranjeno prodavat išta. ako već želiš nekome pomoč, pokloni.

----------


## sia28

Ehej cure imam jednu kutiju natrij tetraboratum neotvorenu (ja uzela jer mi jedna vag. upala u wc ... :Sad: ) pa Sam mislila da ce mi trebati,Ali nije). Anyway poklanjam...javite se

----------


## geceta

eh sia, ja taman jucer kupila ali to ti moze dugo stajati i mozda ce ti jos trebati. U svakom slucaju, lijepo da poklanjas ali mozda bolje pricekati zimu jer se to skladisti u frizideru a sad je ipak pretoplo da se salje.

----------


## marincezg

> draga, koliko ja znam na ovom forumu je zabranjeno prodavat išta. ako već želiš nekome pomoč, pokloni.


sori....  nisam znala da je zabranjeno, jer nisam vidjela da je to negdje napisano
mozda mi je promaklo.... ja sam vidjela na drugom forumu da cure prodaju u pola cijene 
neke i poklanjaju pa sam mislila da mogu i ovdje probati...

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, sad se tek vratila iz zga..... Uglavnom, u postupku smo!!!!!
Riješila sam se cista, i endometrij je super...doktorica je jako zadovoljna. 
Jedino što sam malo sumnjičava prema klomifenima.....hoce me na čisto klomifenski postupak..... a vidjet cemo...

----------


## Muma

Cure, sutra imam možda insemnaciju, a možda i punkciju. Pošto mi je sve to novo molim vas informaciju...znam da punkcija boli ali ipak....da popijem nešto prije protiv bolova? Ili je njihov koktelčić dovoljan? HSG mi nije bio toliko strašan pa me ni punkcije nije previše strah ali ipak, htjela bih si olakšati muke.

----------


## sia28

Iskreno se nadam da mi nece
 trebati a do ozujka vrijede ja mislim I u zg- u su pa netko moze doci po njih I da u frizideru su....zao mi da se ne iskoriste ipak svaka kuna zlata vrijedi  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Strasna,wuhu!!!  :Smile:  zast ti se ne svida klomifenski? Ja sam bila u polustim zadnje,sad sam cist na klomifenskom i sve ok.
Muma,nekom njihov koktelcic pomogne pa bar poslije spavaju. Meni ne pomaze nist,boli me uzasno zbog polozaja jajnika,poslije isto nist ali nisam jos ni jednom nista uzela nit cu sada.sretno!

----------


## Strašna

Pa ne znam...s klomifenima sma imala po 1 ili 2 folikula....al ni s gonalima i menopurima nije bilo puuuno vise...onda sma imala po 3.

----------


## geceta

svaki ciklus je drugaciji i mozda bas ovaj bude ok.ja sam s klomifenima i menopurima imala 2 a sad samo s klomifenima evo imam 3. ma glavno da ides sad u postupak  :Smile:  taman prije stupanja zakona na snagu

----------


## Reni76

Dr. mi je rekao da krenem s 3 Klomifena, a ja zaboraila pitati da li ih pijem zajedno ili 2 ujutro, a 1 navečer?

----------


## ruža82

Ja sam ih uvijek pila 2 ujutro i jednu navečer, tako mi je dr rekao, a neke cure su pile drugačije  :Unsure:

----------


## Strašna

I ja pijem dvije ujutro, a jednu nevecer........  :Smile: 
Geceta imaš pravo...bitno da sam opet krenula, pa kako bude. Vidjet cemo u srijedu sta se zbiva.

----------


## Reni76

Onda ću i ja piti 2 ujutro i 1 navečer. Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## geceta

Ja sam i prosli put i sada uzimala 2 ujutro,1navecer.

----------


## Muma

Da samo javim današnji prvi postupak - popucali vodeći folikuli a iz preostalih nismo uspjeli aspirirati jajne stanice, nije ih bilo.  :Crying or Very sad:  Napravili smo inseminaciju, pa nam sad preostaje gajiti lažne nade slijedeća dva tjedna. Uz moje začepljene jajovode i bolove jučer popodne (vjerojatno pucanje folikula)...nemam baš nade.
Svim curama želim uspješan tulum u labu i da uskoro postanu trbušaste. Ja čekam 9.mj.

----------


## arlena

pozdrav svima i dalje vas čitam  :Smile:  na jesen se vraćam na vv i ne mrdam iz ordinacije dr.a dok me ne stavi u bilo kakav postupak  :Smile:  e ono što me brine je cista , koliko čitam da se ne ide u postupak ako ona postoji . ja moju imam već više od 2 god. i raste . jel neko išao uopće u postupak s cistom? ili će me prije poslati da je otklonim?  dr. a je samo dao da proverim tumorske markere

----------


## geceta

Muma,i ja sam danas sizila gore:/s ne tak divnim vijestima.a koji ti je danas dan ciklusa?
Ovo za ciste ne znam:/mislim da ne pustaju s njom

----------


## Muma

> Muma,i ja sam danas sizila gore:/s ne tak divnim vijestima.a koji ti je danas dan ciklusa?
> Ovo za ciste ne znam:/mislim da ne pustaju s njom


15. dan mi je. Zakasnili smo, kaj da radim. Isplakala sam se i sad glavu gore, idemo dalje!  :Wink: 
Znači ni tebi nije bio danas dan za pohvalu? Bit će bolje, moramo tako razmišljati. :Taps:

----------


## geceta

Vidjet cemo drugi tjedan ali za sada nije :Sad:  pa sto si primila za stopericu?

----------


## Muma

> Vidjet cemo drugi tjedan ali za sada nije pa sto si primila za stopericu?


E sad, ubij me za točan naziv - Brevacid...nešto tako. 
A danas mi je na pregledu u 7.30 doktorica još rekla da će biti sretna ako dobijemo 3 stanice - svim drugim curama je pogodila broj stanica ali mene je bacila u komu nakon punkcije - ravna nula. Pa me onakvu izbodenu stavila na inseminaciju - bol je bila za desetku! Ali htjela je valjda potrošit "donaciju" od MM

----------


## Strašna

> pozdrav svima i dalje vas čitam  na jesen se vraćam na vv i ne mrdam iz ordinacije dr.a dok me ne stavi u bilo kakav postupak  e ono što me brine je cista , koliko čitam da se ne ide u postupak ako ona postoji . ja moju imam već više od 2 god. i raste . jel neko išao uopće u postupak s cistom? ili će me prije poslati da je otklonim?  dr. a je samo dao da proverim tumorske markere


ja sam imala cistu, vodenu...i s njom se neide u postupak...uzimala sam kontracepciju dok nije nestala....

----------


## nataša

> pozdrav svima i dalje vas čitam  na jesen se vraćam na vv i ne mrdam iz ordinacije dr.a dok me ne stavi u bilo kakav postupak  e ono što me brine je cista , koliko čitam da se ne ide u postupak ako ona postoji . ja moju imam već više od 2 god. i raste . jel neko išao uopće u postupak s cistom? ili će me prije poslati da je otklonim?  dr. a je samo dao da proverim tumorske markere


ja sam išla u postupak s cistom, jer jednostavno je svaki mjesec bila tu. nije stvarala dodatne probleme..iako sam par puta bila odgođena zbog iste stvari, ne znam, valda ovisi o procjeni dr kakva je cista, koliko dugo je tu i sl.

----------


## arlena

ok,hvala na odgovorima. čekat ću 9. mj pa da vidim šta će dr. reć. , nešto sam si razmišljala da odem ranije otklonit ju al s druge strane svaki put kad sam bila kod njega nije joj davao neku važnost pa sad ti znaj  :Smile:  nisam još nikad bila u postupku, al sad smo odlučili da neću više čekat.

----------


## geceta

Curke,ide li natrii tetraborat i vecer prije punkcije?dr je prvo rekla da cemo to do bete a sestra pak jucer da to jos sam jucer stavim hm hm

----------


## Muma

> Curke,ide li natrii tetraborat i vecer prije punkcije?dr je prvo rekla da cemo to do bete a sestra pak jucer da to jos sam jucer stavim hm hm


Ne stavljaj večer prije. Ako je sutra punkcija jučer ti treba biti zadnja. Meni je tako također rekla sestra. SRETNO! Javi kako je prošlo  :fige:

----------


## geceta

Hvala ti! Nisam ti uspjela odgovorit,nadam se da si danas bolje.ja osobno mislim da je dobro da su barem pokusali inseminaciju a pokusaj ne usporedivat se s drugim curama jer tko zna na kakvim su stimulacijama bile a i svatko reagira drugacije. Drzim fige svejedno!! A ako i ne uspije,sad znas sto sve mozes ocekivati.
Ja sutra ocekujem stravicno bolnu punkciju ako ne popucaju,tak su me upozorili,i da ce mi oboje ju raditi zbog cijele situacije.:/

----------


## marincezg

> ja sam imala cistu, vodenu...i s njom se neide u postupak...uzimala sam kontracepciju dok nije nestala....


ja sam dobila dufastone, i nestale su nakon 2 mj

----------


## Muma

Danas sam bolje. Otišla preko granice i potrošila sramotnu količinu novaca u shoppingu  :Grin: . Ostat ću sad dva dana na bolovanju - čisto zato da se malo odmorim od svega pa onda na posao. 
Ajme  :Shock: , čvrsto ti držim  :fige:  sutra. Ne znam kaj da ti kažem, da li bolje da ništa ne popuca pa su šanse veće, ili da ipak nešto popuca da ne moraš umrijet na ginekološkom stolu. U svakom slučaju, držim fige. Javi se kad dođeš k sebi!

----------


## beilana

muma, čudim se kak ti je sa teško prohodnim jajovodima dala aih, meni kad su popucali folikuli, desni je neproh, lijevi prohodan pod pritiskom pojačanim, al nije mi dr a dao da idem na aih iako je mužev nalaz odličan

----------


## geceta

Ne bojim se boli.inace me boli toliko da padam u nesvijest kasnije ali to znam.bojim se da ne bude js. :Sad: 
Inace,mislim da ste ti i tm sjedili do nas u subotu.
A za shopping,bravo! :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> muma, čudim se kak ti je sa teško prohodnim jajovodima dala aih, meni kad su popucali folikuli, desni je neproh, lijevi prohodan pod pritiskom pojačanim, al nije mi dr a dao da idem na aih iako je mužev nalaz odličan


Znam, i meni je bilo čudno. Već sam komentirala, valjda je htjela potrošit mužev doprinos. E a sad, ako slučajno koja jajna stanica (iz onih folikula koji su popucali prije) zapne u mom jajovodu mogu se nadati samo da neće biti vanmaternična T. Vidjet ćemo.
Kad će taj tvoj drugi IVF? Na jesen?

----------


## beilana

joj stara, nemam pojma, imam sad tu cistu već 2 ciklusa koja samo raste, i sad čekam M, pa ak i dalje raste i nije pukla moram na laparoskopiju, pa tek tad ak bude sve ok u postupak, koma

----------


## Muma

> Ne bojim se boli.inace me boli toliko da padam u nesvijest kasnije ali to znam.bojim se da ne bude js.
> Inace,mislim da ste ti i tm sjedili do nas u subotu.
> A za shopping,bravo!


Ma bit će js, imala si ih i do sad, javit ćeš ti danas dobar rezultat. Pošto odmaram doma dva dana, držim ti palčeve slijedećih sat-dva - znam da strepiš gore. 
"Inace,mislim da ste ti i tm sjedili do nas u subotu" - vrtim film, vrtim film...izvrtit ću ga ja. Sjedili smo na par mjesta, prije punkcije, poslije punkcije....ja sam bila ona koja je u spavačici i papučama još trčala do WC-a  :Laughing:  da ne bi bilo svega na punkciji

----------


## Muma

> joj stara, nemam pojma, imam sad tu cistu već 2 ciklusa koja samo raste, i sad čekam M, pa ak i dalje raste i nije pukla moram na laparoskopiju, pa tek tad ak bude sve ok u postupak, koma


Joooj, to neznanje je najgore...planiraš kako i kada ideš, kalkuliraš, a kad ono, vidi cisturina. Ja se nadam da će te pripremiti za rujan za postupak!

----------


## beilana

> Joooj, to neznanje je najgore...planiraš kako i kada ideš, kalkuliraš, a kad ono, vidi cisturina. Ja se nadam da će te pripremiti za rujan za postupak!


hvala draga, nadam se i ja

----------


## Strašna

Beilana draga držim fige da bude kao i kod mene, da sam se nakon 2 mj riješila ciste...  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

kolko je bila velika tvoja? je jako brzo rasla? i ja držim fige, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej, hvala

----------


## geceta

Danasnje jutro:pregled pod budnim okom oba dr,nasli 2 folikula visoko visoko,dali mi dupli koktel,punkcija boljela za poludit i uz to,ali zaboravih vec bol jer imam 4js!!! :Smile: )

----------


## Strašna

> kolko je bila velika tvoja? je jako brzo rasla? i ja držim fige, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej, hvala


Ja sam jedan mjesec imala cistu na lijevom jajniku...bila je 18mm, ali je uz kontracepciju, s prvom slijedećom menstruacijom i nestala. ali se onda pojavila na desnom jajniku i to od 25mm...tako da sam jos jedan mjesec uzimala kontracepciju i uz to sam pila caj od vrkute. I nestale su... Zadnji pregled je odlucio da sam spremna za postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Danasnje jutro:pregled pod budnim okom oba dr,nasli 2 folikula visoko visoko,dali mi dupli koktel,punkcija boljela za poludit i uz to,ali zaboravih vec bol jer imam 4js!!!)


Uuuuu bravo Geceta...navijam sad za tulum u labu!

----------


## Maybe baby

Super geceta  :Very Happy:

----------


## beilana

*geceta*, divan završetak, početak  :Smile: 
*strašna* meni je na kontracepciji nastala ta folikularna cista, i bila 16mm, a na drugom pregledu za 28 dana, 38mm, isto na kontracepciji nastavila rasti, nije pukla

----------


## Muma

> Danasnje jutro:pregled pod budnim okom oba dr,nasli 2 folikula visoko visoko,dali mi dupli koktel,punkcija boljela za poludit i uz to,ali zaboravih vec bol jer imam 4js!!!)


Pa to je super! Daj Bože da se sve fino oplodi i podijeli! Kad je transfer?

----------


## Strašna

> *geceta*, divan završetak, početak 
> *strašna* meni je na kontracepciji nastala ta folikularna cista, i bila 16mm, a na drugom pregledu za 28 dana, 38mm, isto na kontracepciji nastavila rasti, nije pukla


O Bože.... Jesi probala mozda taj caj od vrkute? Kazu da je on dobar za te ciste....

----------


## 123beba

Gaceta držim fige da se sve razvija po planu i da ovaj put uspije!!!!!!! SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## beilana

strašna, negdje sam čitala da se nesmiju piti nikakvi čajevi s antibebi pilulama, a i organski ne podnosim čajeve, tak da....đabe

----------


## Strašna

> strašna, negdje sam čitala da se nesmiju piti nikakvi čajevi s antibebi pilulama, a i organski ne podnosim čajeve, tak da....đabe


Uh, meni je to promaklo...pila sam..salicu dvije dnevno...
a ništa... sad znači ideš na laparoskopiju?

----------


## MALIANĐEO

> Danasnje jutro:pregled pod budnim okom oba dr,nasli 2 folikula visoko visoko,dali mi dupli koktel,punkcija boljela za poludit i uz to,ali zaboravih vec bol jer imam 4js!!!)


superrrr, držim fige i daljeeeeee :fige:  za još  :Teletubbies:

----------


## geceta

Ispravak netocnog navoda:klomifenski.
I info:danas je bilo 7 punkcija i 7 transfera :Smile:

----------


## hope31

geceta, strašna sretnoooo...... :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Hvala Vam svima!!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala hope31!

----------


## geceta

U kojoj si opce fazi sad? Pogubila sam se:/sutra radim listu

----------


## piki

geceta 4 js, odlično!!! ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
Jel na VV uvijek ide koktel za punkciju ili po procjeni dr? Mene sad malo brine kako će proći punkcija jer mi je maternica RVF i desni je jajnik negdje daleko iza. Doktorica je danas bila skeptična hoće li moći uopće punktirat s desne strane jer je toliko daleko. A kao za inat baš njega osjećam i valjda ima na njemu hrpa folikula mada ništ nije komentirala. Ja se nadam punkciji krajem tjedna, ali više ću znati u srijedu.

----------


## marincezg

> Danasnje jutro:pregled pod budnim okom oba dr,nasli 2 folikula visoko visoko,dali mi dupli koktel,punkcija boljela za poludit i uz to,ali zaboravih vec bol jer imam 4js!!!)


puno srece ti zelim  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 takodjer i ostalim curkama

----------


## 123beba

> geceta 4 js, odlično!!! ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
> Jel na VV uvijek ide koktel za punkciju ili po procjeni dr? Mene sad malo brine kako će proći punkcija jer mi je maternica RVF i desni je jajnik negdje daleko iza. Doktorica je danas bila skeptična hoće li moći uopće punktirat s desne strane jer je toliko daleko. A kao za inat baš njega osjećam i valjda ima na njemu hrpa folikula mada ništ nije komentirala. Ja se nadam punkciji krajem tjedna, ali više ću znati u srijedu.


Piki, držim fige da sve prođe dobro i da ipak punkcija uspije... Nego, sorry, što znači RVF? Ako gnjavim zanemari...  :Smile:  nadam se da ce vijesti u srijedu biti odlične.  :Smile:

----------


## piki

beba RVF znači da je zavaljena, odnosno zaokrenuta u desnu stranu pa jajnik bude ne paralelno nego negdje iza. Inače ne utječe na prirodno začeće samo spermići moraju proći malo dulji put. Kod punkcije je onda valjda nespretno doći do tam jer se ne vidi dobro (bar mislim da je to tak nekak). Hvala ti na dobrim željama. Javim kad saznam nešto.

----------


## geceta

Uvijek idu 2injekcije prije a to s jajnikom te totalno kuzim,moj lijevi se skriva visoko gore a uvijek bude na njemu puno:/ sve bude oke,sam se smiri i prepusti njima.sretno!!!

----------


## anaši1507

molim vas za pomoć, koliko otprilike se čeka na postupak na VV?

----------


## 123beba

anaši, to ti ne može nitko reći točno... ovisno o vašim dijagnozama i pretragama koje ćete morati obaviti prije postupka... Naime, ako ste se odlučili za VV moraš je javiti prvi dan ciklusa kako bi te sestra naručila za 8-9 dc na prvi dogovor i pregled. Nakon toga obično slijedi kompletna androloška obrada partnera pa kada to sve bude gotovo dolazite tvoj 3 dc vidjeti što i kada dalje... Na VV ne priznaju tuđe nalaze za muža pa vjerujem da ćete morati proći tu andrološku obradu. Nažalost, za nju se čeka dosta dugo (mi smo čekali 2 mjeseca). Kada su nam ti nalazi bili gotovi morala sam doći 3 dc te su mi tada vadili hormone, poslali nas na vađenje markera i utvrđivanje krvne gupe, Rh faktora i savjetovanje da budemo spremi za postupak... Nažalost, ja sam dalje na hormonskoj terapiji zbog štitnjače, no da su hormoni bili ok krenuli bi sa kontracepcijom i postupkom... Uglavnom, u našem slučaju je ovako... prvi dolazak na VV je bio u ožujku i da je sve bilo ok u srpnju bi mogli u postupak... Eto, samo da imaš neki vremenski okvir... no, ipak, vjerujem da je kod svakog para drugačije... SRETNO!

----------


## anaši1507

hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Zove li itko lab da vidi ima li eta drugi dan?i imate li broj?hvala!

----------


## Strašna

Ja uvijek zovem, tako mi je receno...uglavnom treba zvat prije 9. Broj je 01/2353-909

----------


## Strašna

> molim vas za pomoć, koliko otprilike se čeka na postupak na VV?


Što se tiče samog postupka nema čekanja....ali naravno kao sto ti je vec receno, prije moras obavit sve detaljne pretrage i onda ovisno o nalazima se krece ili ne krece u postupak.

----------


## geceta

Hvala,strasna :Kiss:  evo zvala sam,1 se oplodila  :Wink:

----------


## beilana

*strašna*, nisam ti juče odg, čekam laparo ak sad 3dc cista bude i dalje tu
*geceta*, jedna, ali vrijedna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*gaceta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

*Geceta* bravi i za tu jednu! Da se hrabro drži i bori....
*Beilana* držim fige da ne bude ciste više  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Hvala! Nama je isto jedna taman :Smile:  beilana,nadam se da ce otic sama :Sad:  strasna,sretno! muma,drzi se!

----------


## geceta

Danas:0 punkcija,5 transfera od 7 punkcija,1 inseminacija.
Vracaju se 20.8.

----------


## Muma

> Danas:0 punkcija,5 transfera od 7 punkcija,1 inseminacija.
> Vracaju se 20.8.


Znači od danas čuvaš svoju mrvicu...nek se čvrsto uhvati  :Love: 
Oboje se vraćaju 20.8.? Suuuper, procurim i jurim gore.

----------


## geceta

Vise nisam sigurna ali mislim da doktorica dolazi tj dana ranije,znaci da on dolazi 26,27.valjda

----------


## geceta

I hvala ti puno  :Love: !!!

----------


## MALIANĐEO

geceta~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se primi i da te vidim sa bušom kod naše ginekologice..... :Heart:  :Very Happy: 
svima ostalima želim sreću za šta god im paše, pusa velika od mene i moje sada već veće mrvice koja je ispod srčeka i moram stalno   :spava:  i  :njam:

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene...danas FM, u subotu opet...jos ne znam za punkciju...Doktorica kaze-bit ce!
A kad oni tocno idu na GO?

----------


## geceta

Pa sto se nisi javila? :Smile:  koji ti je dns dc? Mislim da neki u pon a neki tj nakon.
Andeo,rijeci ti se pozlatile :Smile:  jedino sto ne znam ni kamo cu na prvo uzv jer su i ovi na VV na godisnjem i nasa gin:/

----------


## Strašna

Aaaaa ček Geceta, jesi ti isto danas bila gore? Uopće nisam skuzila.... 
Ma u koji pon idu na godišnji? pa kak? ja sam u pol postupka...u subotu imam FM, ko zna kad stopericu, a tek punkcija i transfer...pih

----------


## Muma

> Aaaaa ček Geceta, jesi ti isto danas bila gore? Uopće nisam skuzila.... 
> Ma u koji pon idu na godišnji? pa kak? ja sam u pol postupka...u subotu imam FM, ko zna kad stopericu, a tek punkcija i transfer...pih


*Strašna* Meni je samo rečeno da ih nema više od subote 28.7., ni doktora ni doktorice. Ali ako si ti usred postupka morali su s tim računati, vjerojatno je netko od njih još gore slijedeći tjedan. Nadam se da su ti već sad folikulometrije pri kraju?! U svakom slučaju, sretno  :Taps:

----------


## geceta

Ide dio ekipe,mislim da doktorica ide prva pa za tj dana doktor,u pon ide i ona teta sto nas doceka kad izades iz sale.ne brini,sigurno si vec bila na 2FM,dakle stoperica ti ide mozda vec u sub :Smile:  utempirali su sve oni
Sretno!!!

----------


## Strašna

Danas mi je 9 dan ciklusa.... A valjda znaju sta rade.  :Smile: 
Hvala!

----------


## 123beba

Strašna, ma ne brini, sigurno znaju što rade! Pa nebi te niti pustili u postupak da ne mogu završiti sve do go! Sretno i samo hrabro! 

Gaceta, čuvaj svoju mrvu! Želim ti VeeeeeeEEEEEEELLLllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiKu  uuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuu betu za 2 tjedna!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Strasna,taman te stignu,sve bude ok.
Andeo,hvala ti do neba i nazad !!! :Smile:  
Smirena sam,hodam po dvoristu,ducanima,citkaram. Kako bude Bog htio,tak ce biti.

----------


## hope31

W+Evo i mene, danas dobila i preksutra počinjem s yasminom...ali meni je dr rekla da se vraćaju 27.08., još mi kaže da pijem yasmin malo duže da si namjestim dok oni dođu s GO....jel to provjereno da se vraćaju 20.08.ako netko može ispitati tko je sada u postupku pliz da znam dokle da pijem yasmin...hvala
*Geceta* sretno i čuvaj mrvice i držim velike fige za veliiiiiiiku betuuuuu
*Strašna* sretno i ne brini toliko pa oni namjeste neće oni tebe sad ostavit usred postupka, 9dc preksutra ti je sigurno štoperica a u pon punkcija....sretnooooo i držim fige

----------


## hope31

*strašna* ajd molim te ispitaj kad točno počinju raditi da znam računat s yasminom

----------


## kokos

Doktor radi do 28. 7., za doktoricu ne znam.
Doktorica se vraća 20. 8., a doktor 27. 8.

----------


## geceta

Yap,ovako je.doktor ide kasnije i vraca se kasnije a doktorica se vraca tj dana prije njega jer odlazi tj dana prije njega.
Hvala,hope <3

----------


## hope31

Ok cure, hvala vam.... :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Da ali po tome ispada da doktorica i odlazi tjedan dana prije doktora....a to znaci sutra......a moj postupak....ccccc

----------


## geceta

Draga,pa doktor je tamo,on ce ti obavit punkciju i et i sve objasnit,nije prvi put da to drugi obavi. 
~~~~~~~ da sve prode dobro

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*, sretno, nek ti je ovaj dobitni!  :Love:

----------


## geceta

Potpisujem!! :Smile:  Muma,jel ti ista osjecas?

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, situacija je takva da imamo 2 folikula.....sutra imam štopericu tako da je punkcija u utorak, a u vjerovatno transfer u četvrtak.
Mislim da je hope pitala, ali evo i za sve jos jednom: *Doktor je od 30.7.-24.8. na godišnjem, a doktorica od 23.7.-17.8.*

Cure jel kad se ide na taj klomifenski ivf, da li se isto dobiju one injekcije prije....za opuštanje i bolove?

----------


## geceta

Fulala sam dakle jedan dan u procjeni :Smile: 
Hvala ti za datume! Dobro ce nam doci.
Da, dobivas sve te lijekove. I u srijedu mozes zvat laboratorij,pitala sam biologicu (za sve nas jer bilo je prije nedoumica) i kaze da slobodno zovemo ali bolje prije punkcija.
Sretno,draga!!! Hoces sama biti ili vas ima jos?

----------


## Strašna

Pa da, to za biologicu znam....sama biologica mi je rekla jednom prilikom prije da zovem drugi dan odmah..al do 9. To je bas super.
Hvala ti puno!
Za sad....tj za onda kad sam ja bila-bila sam sama..Moguce je da je mozda jos poslije netko uskocio. Al znam i kad sam isla MM naručit da smo bili prvi...i jedini :D

----------


## piki

geceta ~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu!
I ja sam danas bila gore i konačno su dovoljno narasli! Imam puno folikula i to je sve što znam, nije dr išla u detalje. Danas štoperica a u pon. punkcija!!! Samo se nadam da će izdržati do punkcije.

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* i *piki* - odlično, nek samo tako nastavi!
*geceta* osjećam, kako da ne, utriće! bole cike, povremeno jajnici, ten kao u pubertetlije, a o promjenama raspoloženja da ne govorim. Jedino sam prekjučer navečer i jučer ujutro osjetila neku naglu, kratku, probadajuću bol negdje dolje (prebrzo da bih znala točno mjesto), , znači 5. i 6. dan nakon AIH - ne želim razmišljati da bi bila neka implantacija, ne želim, ne želim (ali ipak razmišljam  :Rolling Eyes: ). I danas sam prespavala put do Graza i natrag - čudno za mene, i pojela krcat tanjur ručka - čudno za mene (ubila bih kako sam bila gladna). Ali znaš kako to ide...više simptoma imaš dok nisi trudna  :Laughing: 
A ti?!  :Grin:  Pratim te...dobra ti je ona s karticama od mame  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

A ne,ne,to sam zicala kuniche da ne idem bez lp u setnju :Smile:  a hubby mi obecao sutra i komp dat na 15min :Wink: 
Sad si pak u Graz isla??!sto ti svaki vikend preko grane u shopping? :Wink:  i nadam se da je ta bol bila implantacija!
Piki, prstici prekrizeni, sretnooooo!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe stanice i sto bezbolniju punkciju!

----------


## Muma

> A ne,ne,to sam zicala kuniche da ne idem bez lp u setnju a hubby mi obecao sutra i komp dat na 15min
> Sad si pak u Graz isla??!sto ti svaki vikend preko grane u shopping? i nadam se da je ta bol bila implantacija!
> Piki, prstici prekrizeni, sretnooooo!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe stanice i sto bezbolniju punkciju!


Prošli put sam kupovala krpice a sad stvarčice za stan u Ikei (nadavno smo uselili u NAŠ stanček, napokon). Mislim da ću sad i ja ostati bez kartica  :Nope: , ali znam kad ću ih dobiti natrag - dok procurim  :oklagija:  Nisi rekla...tvoji simptomići? Ima kakvih realnih...ili imaginarnih, svejedno?

----------


## geceta

Ja sam ti ovaj puta samoj sebi naredila ne pratit simptome,tak da ih nema :Smile:  jesi uspjela zaobic djecji dio u IKEI? Joj,jedva cekam tam popeglat malo!!! :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Projurila sam kroz njega...skužio dragi kad sam u prolazu rekla "idemo". Ali da ne povjeruješ...u životu nisam nikad vidjela toliko trudnica s trbuhom do zuba! Znam da sad uočimo svaku, ali časne riječi svaka druga je bila okrugla...čak je i jadna na carini šetala psa  :cupakosu:

----------


## hope31

> Evo mene, situacija je takva da imamo 2 folikula.....sutra imam štopericu tako da je punkcija u utorak, a u vjerovatno transfer u četvrtak.
> Mislim da je hope pitala, ali evo i za sve jos jednom: *Doktor je od 30.7.-24.8. na godišnjem, a doktorica od 23.7.-17.8.*
> 
> Cure jel kad se ide na taj klomifenski ivf, da li se isto dobiju one injekcije prije....za opuštanje i bolove?


*Strašna* ja kad sam bila na klomifenima samo nisam dobila za opuštanje nego samo protiv bolova a dva puta sam bila....nema ti potrebe jer su dva folikulića.....sretno u utorak i hvala na informaciji za godišnje....

----------


## hope31

ja od danas pijem yasmin i jedva čekam da krenem :Laughing: 
geceta da se primi  i počneš što prije tražit krpice bilo plave rora ili oboje još bolje :Laughing:

----------


## geceta

Hvala,draga :Kiss: 
A vidis,ja dobila duplu dozu :Smile:  a prvo nisu vidjeli folikule

----------


## Muma

Ja nekako mislim da i pod istom stimulacijom ne bismo isto svaki put reagirale. Ja se nadam kontracepciji slijedeći mjesec da mi se slučajno ne pojave ciste i da sam spremna za rujan, za nešto konkretno!

----------


## plavo oko

Pozdrav, nije me bilo jedno vrijeme, nisam bila u mogučnosti, al svima želim sreću, evo obavila sam stimulirani postupak, dobili  3 oocita, od kojih se 2 oplodila, i drugi dan 13.7, petak mi vračena 2 lijepa 4stanična embrija, sada čekamo betu, koja je 30. 7., 5. dan me dolje, na stotinku sekunde nešto presjeklo, oštra bol, a od 6. dana trbuh splasnuo, cice se ispuhale, ko da ničeg nije bilo. Kada budem u mogučnosti javim kako je prošla beta.Još jednom želim svima svu sreću ovog svijeta, i svima da budemo trbušaste. :Bouncing:

----------


## sanda1977

> anaši, to ti ne može nitko reći točno... ovisno o vašim dijagnozama i pretragama koje ćete morati obaviti prije postupka... Naime, ako ste se odlučili za VV moraš je javiti prvi dan ciklusa kako bi te sestra naručila za 8-9 dc na prvi dogovor i pregled. Nakon toga obično slijedi kompletna androloška obrada partnera pa kada to sve bude gotovo dolazite tvoj 3 dc vidjeti što i kada dalje... Na VV ne priznaju tuđe nalaze za muža pa vjerujem da ćete morati proći tu andrološku obradu. Nažalost, za nju se čeka dosta dugo (mi smo čekali 2 mjeseca). Kada su nam ti nalazi bili gotovi morala sam doći 3 dc te su mi tada vadili hormone, poslali nas na vađenje markera i utvrđivanje krvne gupe, Rh faktora i savjetovanje da budemo spremi za postupak... Nažalost, ja sam dalje na hormonskoj terapiji zbog štitnjače, no da su hormoni bili ok krenuli bi sa kontracepcijom i postupkom... Uglavnom, u našem slučaju je ovako... prvi dolazak na VV je bio u ožujku i da je sve bilo ok u srpnju bi mogli u postupak... Eto, samo da imaš neki vremenski okvir... no, ipak, vjerujem da je kod svakog para drugačije... SRETNO!


ej ja krečem na vv na jesen....mi smo se sada unaprijed naručili na andr. obradu....17.9. smo naručeni....mi imamo sve te markere,krvnu grupu....hormone....iz KBO-a....možda se to ne mora više vaditi....jedino hormoni normalno...AMH nalaz mi je isto sa VV-a...tj merkura...ja sam već bila na postupcima ,ali u osijeku...možda mi uvaži neke nalaze...jedino što znam da treba svježi papa test i brisevi...to ću kada budem krenula...ja sam znala da se duuuugo čeka za androloški pregled,zahvaljujući ovom forumu,pa sam unaprijed se naručila...tj mm. kod njega je sve u redu....
mislite li da bi ja brzo mogla u postupak s obzirom da mi je AMH nizak 2,9....možda sada već i niži....

----------


## sanda1977

još jedno pitanje...koga da izaberem doktora ili doktoricu?????

----------


## geceta

Ja sam zadovoljna i jednim i drugim iako pripadam k njoj.On mi je simpa i otkacen,ona njezna i strpljiva.Njegov plus je sto to duze radi a njen da kod nje neces tak dugo cekati na pregled.punkcije i et rade naizmjence.

----------


## Rominka

Meni je doktor priznao sve nalaze, ali mi je napomenuo da je to tako jer smo na proljece bili u postupku u Pragu pa ih je u biti zbog toga uvazio. Inace, kaze da preferira njihove nalaze.

----------


## Muma

> još jedno pitanje...koga da izaberem doktora ili doktoricu?????


I doktor i doktorica su super, mladi ako ti je i to korisna informacija. Mislim da ti nije ni toliko važno koga odabereš...npr. ja sam kod doktora ali mi je doktorica odredila stimulaciju, i radila većinu folikulometrija i radila punkciju (ovisi naravno o tome kako tko radi koji dan...znači, kako ti se poklope dani ciklusa; pregleda te drugi doktor ako nema tvog odabranog doktora). Barem je takvo moje iskustvo.

----------


## bubekica

curke, ima li mozda netko info otkad dokad je dr. peroš na go? hvala

----------


## geceta

Uffff,ne,ali mi smo jos krajem 6. Naruceni za 29.8. najbolje nazovi i odmah naruci muza jer se tog perosa najdulje ceka u svemu ovom:/

----------


## bubekica

mm je obavio pregled 9.7., cekamo nalaze, zato pitam.

----------


## geceta

Ahaaaa :Smile: ali nalazi ti ionako odlaze dr a ili pj pa dakle kad oni dodu

----------


## 123beba

Bubekica, pokušaj jedan dan nazvati broj na koji se inače naručuje kod androloga pa ih pitaj. Može ti se dogoditi da su nalazi gotovi ali čekaju da dr. Peroš napiše svoje mišljenje na nalaze. Tako je bilo kod nas, no ja sam otišla gore i pitala jel bi me dr. A htio primiti i bez napisanog mišljenja pa me primio... Meni se točno poklopilo da je bio 3 dc pa bi u suprotnom morala čekati opet čitav mjesec. I Sretno!

Piki, kako je prošla punkcija? Držim fige da je sve ok i da si dobila kvalitetne js!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Cure, da pitam i vas ovdje...koliko je vremena potrebno štoperici da se izluči iz tijela (Brevactid)? Ujutro sam pišnula testić i pokazala se blijeda druga crta. Sad me brine da je to od štoperice, danas mi je 9. dan od AIH.

----------


## bubekica

Beba hvala! Mm je peros rekao da on tadi sgram i da ce to napravit kad se vrati s godisnjeg. E sad, vjerojatno je mm nesto krivo pokopcao. Budem ih pocetkom 8. mj nazvala, treba mi samo sgram da se narucim za hsg, ali tek za mj. dana.

----------


## piki

Bila danas na punkciji i dobili 4 js! Nadamo se transferu u srijedu, oplodit će 3 pa što bude :fige:  Punkcija je vrlo neobično iskustvo moram priznati. Nije bila toliko bolna koliko neugodna. Osjećala sam na momente da će mi nešto puknuti! Sad je već malo bolje, a sutra se nadam da će sve proći!

----------


## geceta

Bravo piki! Cekamo vijesti sutra!
Inace,ne znam jeste li vidjeli clanak u 24h gdje nas doktor A daje svoju rijec cijeloj MPO prici

----------


## 123beba

Piki bravo!!!!!!!!!! Baš sam sretna zbog tebe! Držim fige za odličan tulum u labu i da sutra sve prođe ok!  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Geceta, to bilo u jučerašnjih 24sata? Probat ću potražit online, baš me zanima i njegov komentar  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja sam zadovoljna i jednim i drugim iako pripadam k njoj.On mi je simpa i otkacen,ona njezna i strpljiva.Njegov plus je sto to duze radi a njen da kod nje neces tak dugo cekati na pregled.punkcije i et rade naizmjence.


hvala na odgovorima...nadam se da neću dugo čekati postupak...
ma samo da mi se oplode js....to mi je najveći problem.... :Nope:

----------


## sanda1977

Novi Zakon o MPO: Embriji su za nas baš poput živih bića
Zahvaljujući MPO na KB-u Merkur je lani bilo 250 trudnoća. Smatra se da će uz novi zakon biti još više trudnoća, a i EU sve više preporučuje smrzavanje embrija
Ponedjeljak, 23. 7. 2012. u 12:00   Piše: Jasmina Sarić
Davor Puklavec/PixsellMalena Lu začeta je uz pomoć MPO, a još čeka bracu ili seku

Čestitam, gdje ste rodili? Kako se zovu djevojčice, koliko su duge, teške – uz širok osmijeh i s neskrivenim veseljem govori na svoj telefon dr. Miro Šimun Alebić, voditelj Odjela za humanu reprodukciju KB-a Merkur (donedavne Sveučilišne klinike Vuk Vrhovac). 
Poziv je primio na svoj mobitel, a nazvala ga je pacijentica kako bi mu oduševljena priopćila da je rodila blizanke Veroniku i Antoniju. Jer tako stvari funkcioniraju na ovom odjelu. Tamo se suze pretvaraju u smijeh, životni problemi u ispunjenje najvećih želja. Svi su poput velike obitelji, zajedno prolaze suočavanje s dijanozom neplodnosti, liječenja, postupke, nadanja, strahove... 
- Ovaj posao često iscrpljuje, nikad nemam dovoljno vremena za obitelj i prijatelje, ali za mene su Veronika i Antonija najljepša vijest. Pa mi ovdje pomažemo ljudima da im se rode djeca. Ima li ljepše? – kaže dr. Alebić. 
Glavna metoda liječenja neplodnosti još uvijek je stimulacija ovulacije i svježi transfer embrija. Kao jednu od najvažnijih odrednica novog zakona, kombiniranog s najnovijim medicinskim dostignućima, dr. Alebić ističe omogućavanje smanjenja stope višeplodnih trudnoća koje su bile rizične. Danas se ciljano ide na to da žena nosi i rodi jedno dijete. O kontroverznom pitanju kad počinje život dr. Alebić ne želi previše polemizirati smatrajući ovu dvojbu teološko filozofskim pitanjem.
 - Što se medicinski potpomognute oplodnje tiče, mi svaki zametak tretiramo kao živo biće. Volio bih nekad da se prema svoj djeci na svijetu ljudi odnose kao što se mi odnosimo prema embrijima, kaže dr. Alebić i dodaje da mu nisu posve jasne monstruozne tvrdnje protivnika Zakona o MPO da su žene koje se liječe od neplodnosti ubojice. 
MPO postupci, zapravo, spašavaju jajne stanice koje su prirodno predodređene za propadanje.

----------


## geceta

Je,linkala bih vam ali pisem s mobitela pa ako tko nade,neka stavi

----------


## sanda1977

:Smile:

----------


## geceta

Evo vec jesi :Smile:  hvala!

----------


## bubekica

curke, mislim da to nije cijeli clanak, ak netko ulovi cijeli (pretplata ili papirnato izdanje) nek posta!

----------


## sanda1977

> curke, mislim da to nije cijeli clanak, ak netko ulovi cijeli (pretplata ili papirnato izdanje) nek posta!


ma super što sam i to uspjela,ja i kompići 5 pojmova  :Laughing:

----------


## geceta

I ja mislim da nije ali za ostatak koliko skuzih,moras biti registriran

----------


## ruža82

Cure , pliz da li je taj članak u današnjim ili jučerašnjim novinama??

----------


## bubekica

novine su od 20.7. skinula sam ja sad u pdf-u, samo da uploadam negdje pa puknem tu link.

----------


## bubekica

nemam pojma dal ce ovo sljakat.
http://www.4shared.com/folder/W29NiI0C/_online.html

----------


## piki

Meni ne radi, treba se _sign up_!
Zvala danas VV: oplodila se 1 js!!!

----------


## bubekica

a nemam pojma onda, a sad ni vremena.
super piki!

----------


## 123beba

Piki, super! Nego daj mi reci jesi ti na IVF ili ICSI?

----------


## ivana2198

11 DNT, transfer 2 četverost.embrija- jutros sam radila test Clearblue test +, vadila sam i betu, beta 18.3
jel to premalo??? jel to ok??? napominjem da mi je danas 11 dnt..
strah me se  radovat!!!

----------


## Kadauna

11. dan nakon transfera, a transfer je bio 2. ili 3. dan nakon punkcije?

Gledaj ovdje, imaš bete koje su iz validnih trudnoća a bete su DPO, kod nas se računa DPO = dan poslije punkcije, pa je tvoje ili 13. dan nakon punkcije i 13 DPO
http://www.betabase.info/showDailyDa...=Single&dpo=13
ili 14. dan nakon punkcije i 14 DPO: 
http://www.betabase.info/showDailyDa...=Single&dpo=14

ona jeste manja rekla bih i za 13 DPO, ali nije nemoguće. Nema ti ništa drugo nego čekati.

U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## ivana2198

2 dan nakon punkcije

----------


## tamara1981

Rano si vadila betu...ja bih sačekala još tri-četiri dana...sretno

----------


## Strašna

Cure moje evo i mene. Moja punkcija danas uspješno prošla. Dva folikula-2 jajne stanice  :Smile: 
Preživjela i nije bilo strašno. Sve je prošlo u znaku toga da sam vec "veteranka"  :Smile: 
Sutra budem zvala biologicu da vidim jel se oplodilo. Transfer bi trebao bit u četvrtak  :Smile: 
Doktor mi je rekao da ga u četvrtak podsjetim da mi da još neke tabletice. Zna li netko možda o čemu se radi. Nisu utrogestani, niti cefaleksin jer mi je to vec propisano.

----------


## geceta

Radi se ziher o decortinu,ja ga sad uzimam.
Bravo za punkciju a sad ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu! :Smile: 

Btw,tko me spominje? Ne prestajem stucati

----------


## lovekd

Piki, bravo!!!!  :Smile:  Kad ti vrate mrvicu, samo nek se lijepo ugnijezdi! 
Strašna - nek se oplode...  :Very Happy:  I ja pretpostavljam da je riječ o decortinu! Sretno!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Piki*, *Strašna* ~~~~~ navijam za vas, nadam se lijepim vijestima  :Klap: 
*Geceta* kad je beta?
*ivana2198* puno sreće ti želim, i debelu betu uskoro. Teško je čekati, svi to znamo.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure... A za čega je taj Decortin?

----------


## Muma

> Hvala cure... A za čega je taj Decortin?


Ovo sam ti iskopala negdje...
"Ja sam ih pila u svom zadnjem postupku i dr. mi je objasnio da se koriste u svrhu smanjenja imunoloskih reakcija organizma na plod"

----------


## Mary123

Pozz curke...molim pomoć...kakvo je stanje u VV?Jel ima kakve liste čekanje,jel priznaju nalaze druge bolnice???Ja sam bila na jednom postupku IVF u Petrovoj pa razmišljam nekak se ubaciti u VV dok dočekam termin u 4-5 mj u Petrovoj....

----------


## Strašna

> Ovo sam ti iskopala negdje...
> "Ja sam ih pila u svom zadnjem postupku i dr. mi je objasnio da se koriste u svrhu smanjenja imunoloskih reakcija organizma na plod"


Hvala Muma  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

I kaže dosta cura da im je taj postupak bio zadnji, tj dobitni! Shvati ovo samo kao informaciju...da se ne okrene na loše, ali želim da bude tako i tebi!

----------


## Muma

> Pozz curke...molim pomoć...kakvo je stanje u VV?Jel ima kakve liste čekanje,jel priznaju nalaze druge bolnice???Ja sam bila na jednom postupku IVF u Petrovoj pa razmišljam nekak se ubaciti u VV dok dočekam termin u 4-5 mj u Petrovoj....


Ono što se na VV čeka jesu pretrage, tj nalazi...ovisi i što imaš do sad prikupljeno. Ali i neke pretrage ne prihvaćaju iz drugih klinika pa će ti ponovno raditi...npr tvoje hormone, mužev spermiogram. Najduže se čeka za andrološku obradu - oko 2 mjeseca. Ali definitivno ćeš prije doći u postupak od ovog što si napisala. Kad obaviš sve pretrage brzo ideš u postupak, osim ako se nešto ne zakomplicira (ciste i sl.)

----------


## geceta

Strasna,otprilike kak ti je muma napisala,ima ovdje i pdf a i na netu upute o lijeku ( ne mogu copyrat s mtela ): za bolje js, za imunitet, kod transplantacija i sl.
Muma,draga,opce ne zelim taj datum imat u glavi nit gledat na njega.uskoro :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Geceta, ne daj se, hoćeš vaditi betu ili piškiti?
Iskopat ću ja datum, do tad, mislim i na tebe  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

> I kaže dosta cura da im je taj postupak bio zadnji, tj dobitni! Shvati ovo samo kao informaciju...da se ne okrene na loše, ali želim da bude tako i tebi!


Ah daj Bože.......
Svidja mi se to što svaki put nešto probamo drugo, pa valjda ce i upalit jednom.

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, cure moje jutros s dobrim vjestima.
Zvala ja-obje se oplodile! Sad vas molim da me preporučite u svojim željama, vibricama i molitvama....  :Smile: ))

----------


## Inesz

:Heart:

----------


## Muma

> Evo mene, cure moje jutros s dobrim vjestima.
> Zvala ja-obje se oplodile! Sad vas molim da me preporučite u svojim željama, vibricama i molitvama.... ))


Jeeeej... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se čvrsto uhvate  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

:Very Happy:  :Heart: 


> Evo mene, cure moje jutros s dobrim vjestima.
> Zvala ja-obje se oplodile! Sad vas molim da me preporučite u svojim željama, vibricama i molitvama.... ))

----------


## sanda1977

ja se bojim jedino da mi se i na VV-u neće oplođivati js....od 4 postupaka jednom se samo oplodilo....
loše,jako loše.....ali vjerujem u lab na VV-u.... :Naklon:

----------


## Strašna

Meni se opet svaki put sve oplodi.

----------


## Muma

*Sanda1977* ja vjerujem da će ti se oploditi na VV, ma tamo su svi genijalci  :Wink: . Vjeruj i ti!
*Strašna* to će ovaj put riješiti Decortin  :Yes:

----------


## sanda1977

> *Sanda1977* ja vjerujem da će ti se oploditi na VV, ma tamo su svi genijalci . Vjeruj i ti!
> *Strašna* to će ovaj put riješiti Decortin


nadam se  :Sad: .....
s obzirom da dobijem mali br js...najviše 3 sa stimulacijom....možda jednostavno imam loše js... :Rolling Eyes: 
ali evo,da se ne nadam ne bih išla dalje...
ako mi se i na vv-u ne oplođuju,onda ne znam šta dalje...
zasada mi je nada da se oplodila jedna,pa možda se oplodi opet....jer kad prođeš sve i onda ti se ne oplodi....to je grozan osječaj... :Sad:

----------


## Muma

Sanda1977...vidim da ti je trnovit put, ali jedimo nam preostaje nada. Ali ja stvarno imam feeling da će ti biti sve ok...barem koliko sam čula i vidjela cure s VV. Ja sam za sad prošla tek prvi postupak, ali su mi suze tekle same od sebe još u sali kad mi je dr rekla na punkciji da nema js, a sat-dva prije na pregledu je rekla da bi bilo lijepo da budu 3 (njena procjena prema folikulima)...jest, grozni osjećaji

----------


## geceta

Strašna, bravo za stanice! stavljam te pod cekalice transfera uz vibrice
Piki, ti mi ides u cekalice bete  :Smile: 
Hope, pod rujan, moze?  :Smile:  ili kolovoz?
Ivana2198, pod cekalice bete ali dajte mi se javljajte i na odbrojavanje, inace odavdje ne kupim info za listu.
Muma, budem, pisnut cu valjda i lh i testiche kad ih imam doma, betu ionako nemam kome javit :/
Sanda, ak se i ne oplode same, oni ce ici na ICSI pa nemas straha. Evo meni se ovaj put desilo da su je dva spermica oplodila  :Smile:  

MALIANĐEO, jel molis za mene? Kako buskica? 

curke moje, nadam se da je vama danas bolje nego meni. Lose se osjecam za poludit... znoj, vrucina... katastrofa

----------


## piki

Strašna super vijesti, tulum u labu je bio odličan!!! Biologica mi je super, sve mi je detaljno objasnila, kako se radi IVF, žena mi je crtala po papiru!
Uglavnom, bila sam danas na transferu i vratili mi 1 ojs (četverostaničnu, to je OK za 2 dan zar ne?)!!! Betu vadim tek 10.8. Sad mi se čini dugo, ali nema veze, mi smo sad neopisivo sretni s onom slikicom od UZV! I da sgram od mm je bio savršen, nikad do sad tako dobar!
Geceta super neki simptomi ~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Cetverostanicni je taman! I meni se svida sto su uveli tu praksu da najprije ides k njoj na razgovor,jedino je moj hubby ljut sto ne ide i on jer je ionako iz previse stvari iskljucen,kao i svi muzevi,jedino mojem to ne pase.
Ja nekako sve prepisujem: utricima, decortinu, vremenu, svemu samo ne T. Strah me nadat se

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje dame, ja vam svima želim da ovo ljeto bude plodonosno! Da sve budete sretne trudnice!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

Drage moje,evo i ja vam se od jeseni pridružujem na VV,u 9.mj imam dogovoren postupak.
Kako vas čitam vidim da spominjete samo žensku biologicu,šta je sa dr.Kniwaldom,viđala sam ga na hodniku,koliko on sudjeluje u svemu?
Svima od srca želim da što prije dočekate svoje smotuljke!!

----------


## beilana

piki, danas ste ti i tm bili gore? do koliko sati?

----------


## geceta

Nina,on i dalje savjetuje i mislim da je vise kao vanjski suradnik

----------


## Mary123

Može neki broj za nazvati di se mogu naručiti za prvi puta na VV???Da ne tražim,ak neko zna hvala unaprijed....

----------


## beilana

012353907, ali svi brojevi su ti na 1.str
al sad su od petka na go

----------


## sanda1977

> Strašna, bravo za stanice! stavljam te pod cekalice transfera uz vibrice
> Piki, ti mi ides u cekalice bete 
> Hope, pod rujan, moze?  ili kolovoz?
> Ivana2198, pod cekalice bete ali dajte mi se javljajte i na odbrojavanje, inace odavdje ne kupim info za listu.
> Muma, budem, pisnut cu valjda i lh i testiche kad ih imam doma, betu ionako nemam kome javit :/
> Sanda, ak se i ne oplode same, oni ce ici na ICSI pa nemas straha. Evo meni se ovaj put desilo da su je dva spermica oplodila  
> 
> MALIANĐEO, jel molis za mene? Kako buskica? 
> 
> curke moje, nadam se da je vama danas bolje nego meni. Lose se osjecam za poludit... znoj, vrucina... katastrofa


a joooj ma uvijek su mi i radili ICSI....i nije se oplodilo.... :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Oprosti,opce nisam skicnula potpis ;( al jako sam pozitivna. Ako bude js,ja znam da ces imat i et

----------


## Muma

*piki* vijesti ti bolje ne mogu biti!  :Very Happy:  Dalje ti želim puno trudničkih simptoma do pozitivne bete.
*geceta* bolje osjećati išta nego ništa, barem ja tako mislim  :Smile: 
*nina977* welcome to VV  :Love:

----------


## piki

> piki, danas ste ti i tm bili gore? do koliko sati?


Bili smo gore negdje do 10 i nešto. Si bila i ti gore, smo se srele? Što ti je rekao?
Hvala svima na dobrim željama!

----------


## sanda1977

> Oprosti,opce nisam skicnula potpis ;( al jako sam pozitivna. Ako bude js,ja znam da ces imat i et


 :Love:

----------


## beilana

*piki*, da srele smo se, ja sam došla oko 10, ona bucmsta s kovrčavom smeđe plavom kosom, sjela sam preko puta tebe, imala si crne hlače i bijelu košulju i traper jaknu? jela si nekaj kaj ti je muž donio s pekare?

----------


## Mary123

Oće me uspjet naručiti bar za prvi razgovor??

----------


## MALIANĐEO

[QUOTE=geceta;2192874]
MALIANĐEO, jel molis za mene? Kako buskica? 
drage moje molimo se za sve vas i u molitve uključimo sve one koje su trudne ali i one koje toliko željno očekuju trudnoću i da vam se usliše vaše molbe i želje......
buškica pomalo raste, a bambolini također, bila sam na uzv u pon i sve u redu i avatar će vam pokazati kako sada izgleda naš mali anđeo, kojeg želim svima vama u  vašim bušama i ispod srca... :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

Mary nemoj racunat s tim, mislim da ces se morat strpit do kraja kolovoza. Ono sto ti ja preporucam je da nazoves sutra i narucis muza za androloski - na pregled se ceka cca 2 mjeseca i nazovi broj za ginekologa i naruci sebe za poslije godisnjih.

----------


## Mary123

> Mary nemoj racunat s tim, mislim da ces se morat strpit do kraja kolovoza. Ono sto ti ja preporucam je da nazoves sutra i narucis muza za androloski - na pregled se ceka cca 2 mjeseca i nazovi broj za ginekologa i naruci sebe za poslije godisnjih.


A kod kojeg ginekologa da odem...neka preporuka???može broj za androloški

----------


## piki

> *piki*, da srele smo se, ja sam došla oko 10, ona bucmsta s kovrčavom smeđe plavom kosom, sjela sam preko puta tebe, imala si crne hlače i bijelu košulju i traper jaknu? jela si nekaj kaj ti je muž donio s pekare?


Da, da, to sam ja, nemrem dugo bez hrane! Kaj bude tek kasnije :Laughing:  Da smo se nekak prepoznale! Jesi riješila nešto?

----------


## beilana

> Da, da, to sam ja, nemrem dugo bez hrane! Kaj bude tek kasnije Da smo se nekak prepoznale! Jesi riješila nešto?


e hebi ga, nisam znala da si gore. držim fige da se ni ne vidimo više gore, osim kad budeš išla bebolinca vidit na uzv
 da, nemoram na laparoskopiju jer ciste nema il se smanjila, sad smo 2 mjeseca na kućnoj radinosti, kaže dr da je stanje dole super, al su jajovodi djelomično začepljeni pa se onda baš ne nadamo, i u 10.mj ivf

----------


## bubekica

*mary* za androloga Administrator – naručivanje: tel. 23 53 904
ja sam kod dr. A. i jako sam zadovoljna.

----------


## geceta

Mary,ne moras citati svih 80i nesto str,ali u zadnjih par su barem 2,3 cure postavljale isto pitanje pa da se stalno ne ponavljamo. A kad vec pisem,za doktora ti je svejedno. Pola ih je vec na Go,drugi dio ekipe ide za 2 dana,od 20.8.zovite jer vas sad sigurno nece narucivati

----------


## geceta

Beilana,super vijesti za cistu :Smile:  bas mi je drago!!

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene. Vraćena su mi dva četverostanicna embrija i dobila sam Decortin od 5mg. Beta je 10.8. Uglavnom, sve je super prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

kolovoz draga krećem od 20.08. kad počnu raditi :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

> Evo mene. Vraćena su mi dva četverostanicna embrija i dobila sam Decortin od 5mg. Beta je 10.8. Uglavnom, sve je super prošlo


Draga moja ovaj put ti je sve išlo nekako glatko i vjerujem da će i beta biti veeeelika.....držim figei bravo za 4-st mališane :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Evo mene. Vraćena su mi dva četverostanicna embrija i dobila sam Decortin od 5mg. Beta je 10.8. Uglavnom, sve je super prošlo


Barem jedan će biti ziheraš! Mora  :Taps:

----------


## geceta

Supach, Strasna!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo prime

----------


## 123beba

Strašna odlično! Držim fige! I ti i Piki 10.08. vadite betu! Želim vam veeeeliiiiiikeeeeee bete objema! Neka se uskoro čuju sva srčeka!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure!

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo mene. Vraćena su mi dva četverostanicna embrija i dobila sam Decortin od 5mg. Beta je 10.8. Uglavnom, sve je super prošlo


 :Heart:

----------


## NINA30

Čitam stalno ovaj forum iako ne komentiram često, i ja sam krenula na VV,obavila sam prvi razgovor skupila dio nalaza i sad čekam vađenje hormona.Suprug mora ponoviti spermiogram na VV,sestre sam tamo pitala nitko mi nije rekao da se za spermiogram mora naručiti rekla je samo da dođemo.Isto tako nismo se morali naručiti kod androloga nitko nam to nije rekao!?

----------


## bubekica

*nina* ne brini, ako ti doktor/ica nije to rekao, onda ne treba androloski pregled. za spermiogram kao takav se ne ceka.

----------


## ivanamaricic

Pozdrav, malo sam izbivala s foruma pa evo da se javim. 19.06. sam imala pinkciju i dobila 3 stanice. Sve su se oplodile  ali jedna je stala s razvojem tako da su mi vračena 2 četverostanična embrija stara 3 dana.  6.7. beta je 414, 4 dana poslije 1563. Na prvom uzv vidjeli smo srce kako kuca. Sada već ulazim u 8tt i jedva čekam slijedeći ultrazvuk. Želim Vam svima puno sreće i da što prije dođete do željenog cilja

----------


## mg1975

> Čitam stalno ovaj forum iako ne komentiram često, i ja sam krenula na VV,obavila sam prvi razgovor skupila dio nalaza i sad čekam vađenje hormona.Suprug mora ponoviti spermiogram na VV,sestre sam tamo pitala nitko mi nije rekao da se za spermiogram mora naručiti rekla je samo da dođemo.Isto tako nismo se morali naručiti kod androloga nitko nam to nije rekao!?


Suprug će obaviti spermiogram u vrijeme dok tebi vade hormone.

----------


## Maybe baby

ivanamaricic čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## geceta

ivanamaricic, cestitke!!!  :Smile:  sto se vec prije nisi pohvalila? tsssssss

----------


## lovekd

ivanamaricic, čestitke!!!!!!!  :Smile:  Sretno dalje i da sve bude baš onako školski  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

> ivanamaricic, čestitke!!!!!!!  Sretno dalje i da sve bude baš onako školski


X

----------


## sanda1977

> Čitam stalno ovaj forum iako ne komentiram često, i ja sam krenula na VV,obavila sam prvi razgovor skupila dio nalaza i sad čekam vađenje hormona.Suprug mora ponoviti spermiogram na VV,sestre sam tamo pitala nitko mi nije rekao da se za spermiogram mora naručiti rekla je samo da dođemo.Isto tako nismo se morali naručiti kod androloga nitko nam to nije rekao!?


ja sam se za svaki slućaj ipak naručila....mada je kod njega sve ok...

----------


## geceta

10.dan -

----------


## Strašna

A bem mu......
Još je rano....

----------


## geceta

Jedan dio mene to isto misli,drugi zna da nije;( znala sam cim sam osjetila prve naznake pmsa a tolika je sigurnost bila u ovaj postupak i vjera da ce i meni postupak s decortinom biti dobitan. Izvadit cu krv u ponedeljak a ako je opet 0,mislim da cemo odmorit od svega do kraja godine

----------


## Muma

*geceta* a jooooj, daj, možda jest prerano, meni je još 9. dan test pokazao štopericu (znači, pogriješio je)...nadam se ipak tvojoj pozitivnoj beti ~~~~~~  :fige:  
(Ja sam isto danas ponovila test, debeli -. Nisam se stvarno ni nadala više!)

----------


## geceta

Sve je moguce i naravno,nada umire zadnja
Hvala Vam,curke  :Kiss:  
Jednom ce drugom prilikom nasa bebica naci put do nas

----------


## Strašna

Geceta i ja se uzdam u Decortin. Sve novo mi daje slamku za spas.
Vibram da u ponedjeljak ipak bude pozitivnog iznenadjenja ~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Hvala ti,puno  :Love:  jos mi nije jasno po cem si to strasna kad nisi  :Wink:

----------


## tamara1981

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Muma

Cure, ne mogu dobiti dr.A. Ima li netko njegov broj moba da mi pošalje na PP? Da nisam krivo zapisala...

----------


## Muma

Da preformuliram pitanje i ovdje...znam da je dr.A na GO od danas ali mi je doktorica rekla nakon AIH da obavezno javim rezultat. Nije meni problem ne zvati ga i odbacit utriće i estrofem ali neću NIKAD doći do 3. dana ciklusa da se gore ponovno javim jer nemam M bez nekih tableta (kontracepcija ili duphastone)...pa bih ga morala pitati kaj da radim. A bed mi je zvati čovjeka na GO. Ne javlja se. Imam dobar broj, pronašla sam. Kaj da radim...help?

----------


## bubekica

*muma* mozda doktor danas jos radi pa se zato ne javlja na mob. jesi zvala gore sestre?

----------


## Muma

> *muma* mozda doktor danas jos radi pa se zato ne javlja na mob. jesi zvala gore sestre?


Rekla mi je sestra prije 2 tjedna da u subotu (danas) više nikog nema gore.

----------


## bubekica

napravi se blesava pa probaj nazvati, nista te ne kosta.

----------


## Muma

> napravi se blesava pa probaj nazvati, nista te ne kosta.


Zvoni zvoni pa pukne veza... :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

onda nemam ideja... nazovi svoju ginicku u ponedjeljak.. mislim da su i kontracepcija i duphaston ok, taman ces dobit M kad se oni vrate.

----------


## Muma

> onda nemam ideja... nazovi svoju ginicku u ponedjeljak.. mislim da su i kontracepcija i duphaston ok, taman ces dobit M kad se oni vrate.


Imaš pun PP??

----------


## bubekica

> Imaš pun PP??


sredjeno!

----------


## plavo oko

Hej, evo konačno se dočepala kompa, pa da vam javim, u uto, 11 dnt napravila testić, pokazala se jedva, jedvice, meni  primjetni plusić, test sam ponovila u četvrtak,13 dnt i bio je plusić, makar druga crta je bila dosta svjetlija od prve, sad čekam betu u ponedjeljak, i još sa nevjericom se nadamo da smo konačno uspjeli.Neznam dal ću u pon. bit u mogučnosti doć do kompa, al siguno ću javit kako je prošlo. Inače vas pratim preko moba, al na žalost ne mogu pisat postove, ne pušta me da se ulogiram.

Geceta, ponovi test za koji dan, možda je bilo prerano, evo možda je 10 dnt ipak bilo prerano.
Strašna,~~~~~~~~~ da se mrve uhvate, čvrsto.
ivanamaricic, čestitke, i da sve bude školski.
Svima drugima želim da sve budemo uskoro trbušaste.

----------


## Muma

*plavo oko* javi nam nekako debelu betu  :fige:

----------


## plavo oko

Budem javila, iako me strah, cura kaj je sa mnom bila i na punkciji i transferu, testić pokazao debeli plus,11 dnt i išla taj dan radit betu, te je jučer ponovila, beta se spustila za duplo.... pa još sam u debeloj rezervi da nije taj slučaj i kod mene.... al se dakako veselimo i nadamo barem troznamenkastoj betici.

----------


## Sneki41

Curke drage, jedno prakticno pitanje... Koliko se ceka na postupak na VV? U Petrovoj sad narucuju za svibanj/2013...

----------


## 123beba

Na VV nema klasične liste čekanja... Prvi dc zoveš gore i narucujes se za pregled...

----------


## geceta

usudujem se dodati da za sada nema liste. pocela su masovna prebacivanja na VV pa ocekujte i tamo isto  :Sad: 
nisam ponavljala testich, sutra idem vadit betu

----------


## ivana2198

eto cure samo da javim i tu... nakon plusića na testu za trudnoću i bete koja je bila 
11 DNT 18.3, nakon 3 dana sam opet vadila betu i pala je na 9.1...   nažalost
ništa ni ovog puta... sutra vadim betu da vidimo da je pala skroz i idemo sve ispočetka  :Smile: 
vama ostalima želim puno sreće!!!!!!

----------


## piki

ivana2198 žao mi je, drži se  :Crying or Very sad: 
geceta ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*ivana2198* žao mi je  :Sad: , nek ti slijedeći postupak bude dobitni

----------


## musica

> *geceta* a jooooj, daj, možda jest prerano, meni je još 9. dan test pokazao štopericu (znači, pogriješio je)...nadam se ipak tvojoj pozitivnoj beti ~~~~~~  
> (Ja sam isto danas ponovila test, debeli -. Nisam se stvarno ni nadala više!)


Draga moja,tako sam ti ja 10 dan radila test i bio je negativan, i za par dana ima sam ogromnu betu,tako da se malo strpite!!

----------


## geceta

Musica,da bar!!! :Smile:  iskocila bih iz koze valjda od srece! 
Piki,hvala  :Smile: 
Ivana,draga,sad se jedino nadam da ti skroz padne i da nemas nekih komplikacija:/

----------


## Muma

*geceta* bić ćeš mi u mislima čitavo jutro, zato požuri javiti što je s betom; jako jako  :fige:

----------


## geceta

Hvala,draga  :Smile:  zapravo bih trebala tek krajem tjedna vaditi betu ali ako ima iceg,bit ce vidljivo vec 12.dan zar ne

----------


## Muma

> Hvala,draga  zapravo bih trebala tek krajem tjedna vaditi betu ali ako ima iceg,bit ce vidljivo vec 12.dan zar ne


Trebalo bi se nešto vidjeti, ali znaš i sama da ne smiješ očekivati neku veliku brojku za sad, bitno da pokaže nešto... :Naklon:

----------


## tamara1981

geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Hvalaaaaa  :Smile:  dobro ce doci!

----------


## bubekica

*geceta* i od mene ~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Geceta draga,dosla sam da ti pozelim srecu :Smile: 
Pa,sretno od srca i da nam javis lijepe vijesti

----------


## Maybe baby

Geceta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Hvala vam,cure moje drage :Smile:  krfcu su mi izvadili i rekli mi doci poslije 11.javim

----------


## 123beba

Gaceta, držim fige da za sat i pol čuješ neku lijepu brojku! 

Ivana, žao mi je...

----------


## geceta

Brojka je famozna 1;(

----------


## Muma

> Brojka je famozna 1;(


Ovo je već deprimirajuće, jako mi žao... baš sam se nadala  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## piki

geceta stvarno mi je žao, svi znamo kakve su nam šanse ali ipak  :Sad:

----------


## Maybe baby

Geceta, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## 123beba

> Brojka je famozna 1;(


žao mi je... :Crying or Very sad:  sada se pokušaj odmoriti, isplakati pa krenuti dalje kada skupiš snage...

----------


## plavo oko

Geceta, žao mi je..

Evo potegnula 30 km samo da vam javim svoju betu, lijepih 492, suze radosnice su potekle, još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da ovaj , 5 put, konačno uspjeli. Zvala sam dr A., ponavljam u srijedu, za duplanje, i dalje nastavljam sa terapijom.

----------


## hope31

geceta draga žao mi je jako....drži se isplači i idemo dalje :Sad:

----------


## hope31

*strašna*sretno :Smile:  jesam ti rekla da je ovaj dobitni.... :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

plavo oko,
bravo!
sretno dalje!
 :Smile:

----------


## geceta

sto se mene tice, ja ne idem do kraja godine, ne mogu vise. odlazim i s foruma najvjerojatnije pa ako netko zeli preuzeti listu, neka se javi. hvala!

----------


## Muma

> Geceta, žao mi je..
> 
> Evo potegnula 30 km samo da vam javim svoju betu, lijepih 492, suze radosnice su potekle, još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da ovaj , 5 put, konačno uspjeli. Zvala sam dr A., ponavljam u srijedu, za duplanje, i dalje nastavljam sa terapijom.


Dakle htio ti se javit na mob? Cccc... A ja ga zivkala u subotu i ništa.
Čestitam ti od  :Heart: ! Užiiiivaj i mazi bušu!

----------


## ana-

*plavo oko * draga moja da ti i ovdje čestitam i navijamo za ljepo duplanje,uzv i puno sreće do kraja i najljepšeg susreta sa bebicom  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

> sto se mene tice, ja ne idem do kraja godine, ne mogu vise. odlazim i s foruma najvjerojatnije pa ako netko zeli preuzeti listu, neka se javi. hvala!


Razumijemo te. Nadam se da ćeš nam se vratiti kad skupiš snage za dalje. Šaljem ti puno  :Love:  do tad...a daj Bože da uspijete sami prije.

----------


## plavo oko

Od srca svima vam hvala.
muma, dr. a se javio od prve, malo zbunjen, zapisao betu i rekao da ponovim betu u sri, čestitao, zahvalio, i rekao da obavezno javim rezultat.
Sada uživam, mazim bušu, pazim svoje mrve, i brojim dane, neopisivo sretna.

Geceta, draga, znam da je teško, tako je i meni bilo nakon svakog neuspjelog postupka, mnogo suza, patnje, boli, srce je bilo puno, ja sam pauzirala godinu dana, skupljala snagu i evo isplatilo se, i znam da tamo negdje i tebe čeka ova sreća koju ja danas osječam.

----------


## ivanamaricic

Geceta, žao mi je
Plavo oko, čestitam!!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Geceta draga, žao mi je...drži se! Mislim na tebe!
Hope draga, hvala ti...i ja se nadam...pa kako bude!
Plavo oko bravo!!!!

Meni je doktor zapisao svoj broj mob i rekao da mu svakako javim bez obzira na ishod i bez obzira sto je na godišnjem!

----------


## sanda1977

> sto se mene tice, ja ne idem do kraja godine, ne mogu vise. odlazim i s foruma najvjerojatnije pa ako netko zeli preuzeti listu, neka se javi. hvala!


 :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## beilana

*geceta*, samo nemoj odustati, tek si na početku, mlada si, imamo sve vremena, kad dođe do T, zaboravit ćeš ove teške dane ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok, i da nam ti do kraja godine budeš trbušasta  :Love: 

*strašna* koj dnt si ti?

----------


## geceta

Drage moje, ne mislimo mi odustati dok god necemo drzati nasu bebicu u rukama. Jedino sto kad sagledam nas zivot unazad godinu dana ( znam, druge su desetljecima maltene u tome ali gledam zadnjih godinu dana ) vidim da smo samo zivjeli za to, sve drugo je bilo stavljeno u drugi ako ne i treci plan, i posao i putovanja i hobii. Jednostavno zelim par mjeseci zivjeti kao prije, koliko je to moguce kad zivis s tim saznanjem. Pratit cu povremeno sto se desava, slobodno mi se javite na pp, samo zelim maknuti si forum s bookmarka na mtelu i ne pogledavati svakih pola h dal je netko ostao trudan. Tesko da cu moci zivjeti bez MPO ako visim stalno ovdje i cinim si MPO price jedinom preokupacijom.
Svima Vam saljemo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i zelimo sto skorasniju T  :Smile: 
Ako bi ikoja bila voljna preuzeti listu, bila bih zahvalna
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje, ne mislimo mi odustati dok god necemo drzati nasu bebicu u rukama. Jedino sto kad sagledam nas zivot unazad godinu dana ( znam, druge su desetljecima maltene u tome ali gledam zadnjih godinu dana ) vidim da smo samo zivjeli za to, sve drugo je bilo stavljeno u drugi ako ne i treci plan, i posao i putovanja i hobii. Jednostavno zelim par mjeseci zivjeti kao prije, koliko je to moguce kad zivis s tim saznanjem. Pratit cu povremeno sto se desava, slobodno mi se javite na pp, samo zelim maknuti si forum s bookmarka na mtelu i ne pogledavati svakih pola h dal je netko ostao trudan. Tesko da cu moci zivjeti bez MPO ako visim stalno ovdje i cinim si MPO price jedinom preokupacijom.
> Svima Vam saljemo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i zelimo sto skorasniju T 
> Ako bi ikoja bila voljna preuzeti listu, bila bih zahvalna
>  svima!!!!


 :Love:

----------


## geceta

Sandich, ti mi pogotovo obavezno javi u pp da je doslo do et  :Smile:  
Strasna, muma, piki, docekat cu bete s vama
hope, mozda se i sretnemo u kolovozu gore jer muz ide kod androloga a ja cu kod dr na razgovor.

----------


## Muma

> Sandich, ti mi pogotovo obavezno javi u pp da je doslo do et  
> Strasna, muma, piki, docekat cu bete s vama
> hope, mozda se i sretnemo u kolovozu gore jer muz ide kod androloga a ja cu kod dr na razgovor.


Počela vještica brljavit upravo. Nadam se da ćemo zajedno dočekati bete..., do tad puno puno puno  :Shy kiss:  Odmori se i makni se s foruma....znaš da ti to treba! Iako bi bilo drago čuti te, ali mislim da moraš za sad to napraviti. Bit ćeš mi u mislima, dok se ne odlučiš za dalje. A sad se vrati zapostavljenom djelu života!  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

gaceta  :Love:  stavarno je najbolje što u ovom trenutku mižeš napraviti je maknuti se iz svakodnoevnice MPO-a... Mislim da je nama svima teško dugo se baviti samo time jer se poprilično poistovjećujemo jedne s drugima i svaki neuspjeli pokušaj nam je svima težak, a također nam taj tempo praćenja svega donosi konstantno podsjećanje da još uvijek nemamo svoju bebicu... 
Daj si vremena bez foruma, bavi se sa svojim hobijima, uživaj sa svojim mužem i jednostavno daj priliku nekim drugim stvarima kako bi ti kasnije bilo lakše opet dati priliku nekom novom pokušaju... Drži nam se, odmori, uživaj i znaj da mislimo na tebe... vrati nam se kada budeš spremna!  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

> *geceta*, samo nemoj odustati, tek si na početku, mlada si, imamo sve vremena, kad dođe do T, zaboravit ćeš ove teške dane ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok, i da nam ti do kraja godine budeš trbušasta 
> 
> *strašna* koj dnt si ti?


Draga meni danas 5.ti dan nakon transfera.

----------


## ana-

evo *plavo oko * me zadužila da vam javim prekrasnu vijest njena druga ß iznosi  *ß* *1019 * 

draga čestitamo ti od srca na ovoj prekrasnoj beti još jedanputa  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*plavo oko*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bravoooo! Čestitam! I nek sve bude po školski!

----------


## Sonja29

plavo oko čestitam! I kao što muma kaže neka bude po školski :Smile:  
Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

> Sandich, ti mi pogotovo obavezno javi u pp da je doslo do et  
> Strasna, muma, piki, docekat cu bete s vama
> hope, mozda se i sretnemo u kolovozu gore jer muz ide kod androloga a ja cu kod dr na razgovor.


nadam se da ćemo se sresti draga....a ja ti sada od srca želim da se odmoriš od svega toga, središ misli i onda ponovno u nove pobjede jer naravno nećemo odustati, ni ja nisam bila od 3 mjeseca i tako mi se daleko činilo sve ovo...jedno vrijeme čak nisam ni forum pratila jer sam se htjela maknut od svega al sad kako se približavam opet sam tu povremeno....odmori draga to ti sad najviše treba i vidimo se :Smile:

----------


## hope31

*plavo oko* čestitam :Smile:  
*strašna* sretnoooooo i vibramo dalje

----------


## Ela28

Evo i mene nisam dugo bila na forumu nemojte mi zamjeriti to je bilo čisto iz straha i opreza. Trudna sam 20 tjedana nosim blizance jedan je dečko za drugo se nije moglo vidjeti. Punkcija je bila 24.03.2012. 5 jajnih stanica 3 smo dali oploditi sve 3 su se oplodile i 26.03.2012. sam imala transfer dvije su se primile i to je naše čudo jer moram napomenuti da mi je to bio 4 postupak ali 1 transfer .Betu sam vadila 16 dan bila je 1313 a druga 2632.Termin mi je 16.12.2012. Samo budite uporni i kad se najmanje nadate uspjet će i vama. Svima pusa i pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## ana-

*Ela28 * čestitamo i pridruži nam se na pdf. blizanaca  :Klap:

----------


## plavo oko

Hvala vam, od srca.
Uspjela se dopeljat do kompa, imam slatke muke i mučnine, malo povračanja, metalnog okusa...., jutros, nakon, kad sam vadila betu, čula se dr,A., zadovoljan betom, rekao da napravim ultrazvuk, pa mu obavezno javim, kaj se tiće bete ne moram ponavljat, al ako hoću, nema problema, a mislim da budem, uputnicu imam od prije, i dalje nastavljam s utričima. Sad sam od ginića, opće prakse, ultrazvuk radim u utorak.

Strašna, šaljem svoje trudničke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da se i ti raduješ kao i ja.

----------


## plavo oko

Ela primi i čestitke od mene  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sandich, ti mi pogotovo obavezno javi u pp da je doslo do et  
> Strasna, muma, piki, docekat cu bete s vama
> hope, mozda se i sretnemo u kolovozu gore jer muz ide kod androloga a ja cu kod dr na razgovor.


ti ćeš prva saznati...nadam se da će biti et.... :Heart:

----------


## Ela28

> *Ela28 * čestitamo i pridruži nam se na pdf. blizanaca



Hvala budem  :Smile:

----------


## Ela28

> Ela primi i čestitke od mene


Hvala i ja tebi čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Ela28, baš mi je drago što si se javila, čestitam, baš sam se razveselila!!!!
Čestitke svim trudnicama, ~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama!!!

----------


## Ela28

> Ela28, baš mi je drago što si se javila, čestitam, baš sam se razveselila!!!!
> Čestitke svim trudnicama, ~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama!!!


Hvala ti ružo i tebi sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

cure, opet moram malo ugnjavit...
ima li itko info kada se *dr.peroš* vraća s GO? 
u iscekivanju nalaza...

----------


## bubekica

saznala - a ujedno i info za sve - 13.08. 
hvala *beilana*!

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ela28, baš mi je drago što si se javila, čestitam, baš sam se razveselila!!!!
> Čestitke svim trudnicama, ~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama!!!


Čestitke i od mene  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ela28

> Čestitke i od mene


Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pozdrav!
Nisam dugo bila na ovoj temi, u utorak idemo ja i mm na VV, on je naručen kod androloga, mora biti 5 dana apstinencije, jel se računa i taj dan ili do tog dana 5 dana, a to bi bio 6.? Ako me razumijete, šta hoću reći..

----------


## 123beba

U dobru i zlu, ja bih to računala da od čet mora biti apstinencija...

----------


## geceta

Utorak se racuna isto.najranije apstinirat s jucerasnjim a najkasnije sa sutrasnjim danom

----------


## sanda1977

a meni nitko nije rekao da mora apstinirati mma dobro....ne znam kako ćemo se suzdržati 4 mj se ne vidimo.... :Laughing: 
dolazi 10.9.,a naručeni 17.9. hehehehe imamo lufta 3 dana,hhahahahaah

----------


## bubekica

U dobru i zlo, jel tm ide kod dr.perosa?

----------


## geceta

sandich, vrijede ista pravila ko i pred punkciju jer im to daje nekak najvjerniji rezultat. nist, kad dode, keksat se do besvijesti a onda pricekat ta 3 dana prije sgrama

----------


## beilana

moj je apstinirao 2 dana, više nismo uspjeli  :Cool:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Da kod dr.Peroša, pa eto sinoć nam je bio zadnji keks, sad pauza do utorka! :Cool:

----------


## geceta

Jos danas!bolje manje nego vise dana

----------


## beilana

> Da kod dr.Peroša, pa eto sinoć nam je bio zadnji keks, sad pauza do utorka!


jesi sigurna da radi? na njegovoj sekretarici kaže da ne radi do 13.8.

----------


## bubekica

U dobru i zlu super, onda ga hvatam...

----------


## Strašna

Danas, 9ti dan nakon transfera dva četverostanicna embrija (2 dan), test negativan...  :Sad: 
Znam da je rano, al bojim se da se opet samo tješim....

----------


## geceta

micica  :Love:

----------


## plavo oko

Strašna, kao što si napisala, prerano je, ponovi test za 2 dana, meni je 11.dnt, test pokazao jedva, jedvice vidljivu crticu, morala se dobro zagledat da je vidim, a tek 13. dnt svjetlu crticu... Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Ja sam jučer ponovila betu, 3. put, i evo bila je 1970, sada čekamo ultrazvuk, i nadamo se da je sve ok.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure!  :Smile: ))

----------


## Sonja29

Strašna već sam ti napisala šta će ti biti za radjenje testa tak rano :Smile:  Poslala sam ti mail
plavo oko bravo za betu,sad se usudjujem  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TinaB

Cure pomoć pIs... MM mora obaviti UZV skrotuma. Da Ii je koji od vaših muževa trebao obaviti isto i gdje je je to obavio?  Tnx

----------


## 123beba

TinaB, mm je sve pretrage radio na Rebru... Jedino se sada ne sjeća kako se naručivao za koju od njih jer je imao brdo pretraga odjednom. Uglavnom znam da je sve uspio obaviti u roku par tjedana. 

Strašna, držim fige da ipak za koji dan beta bude velika! Drži se!

----------


## anabanana

MM je UZV skrotuma radio kod urologa u Zadru

----------


## anabanana

MM je UZV skrotuma radio kod urologa u Zadru u bolnici. Mislim da bi to mogao u bilo kojoj bolnici, njemu je to bilo u sklopu redovnog pregleda.

----------


## TinaB

HvaIA cure!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

beilana pa valjda radi, neki dan su zvali s VV mog muža da dođemo do 8h radi vađenja krvi, valjda bi nam rekli da je dr. na godišnjem..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

plavo oko čestitam!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> sandich, vrijede ista pravila ko i pred punkciju jer im to daje nekak najvjerniji rezultat. nist, kad dode, keksat se do besvijesti a onda pricekat ta 3 dana prije sgrama


hehehe,sada sam se sjetila kada mi se prvi i zadnji puta oplodila js nismo uopće apstinirali,a sve ostale postupke jesmo....ma nema apstinencije...samo keks,ajde treba izdržati 4 mj  :Laughing: 
joooj  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

Bok cure, evo ubacujem se nabrzaka s mora...
*Strašna* ~~~~~ za drugu crticu  :fige: 
*plavo oko* lijepa beta...nek samo tako nastavi i nek bude lijepa sličica UZV-a sutra!
*geceta* nadam se da si maaalo bolje, zabavljaj se i pogled unaprijed!  :Love: 
Svim ostalim curama  :Kiss:

----------


## geceta

Hej, dragicka, nakon napornog tjedna, konacno jedan novi pocetak  :Smile:  planiramo putovanje i ovo ostavljamo polako iza sebe, kako si ti?
Strasna, novosti?

----------


## Muma

> Hej, dragicka, nakon napornog tjedna, konacno jedan novi pocetak  planiramo putovanje i ovo ostavljamo polako iza sebe, kako si ti?
> Strasna, novosti?


Super! To vam i treba, malo odmora i mozak zaključati doma. To sam ja sad napravila - opustila se na moru ko nikad do sad, jedva se prepoznajem...samo da se u toplesu ne kupam (to ipak nikad neću  :Smile: ). Želim vam najbolje i najopuštenije putovanje od kad pamtite!

----------


## Strašna

I danas 12 ti dan nakon transfera je test negativan.....tako da sad stvarno mislim da je to-to.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Cure koliko se čeka na VV na nalaz od spermiograma?

----------


## plavo oko

Strašna  :Love:  , žao mi je, drži se, znam da je teško.
u dobru i zlu, ako nalaz treba doć na kućnu adresu oko mjesec dana.

Drage moje, evo jućer obavila pregled, uzet papa test, te ultzv, vidi se gestacijski mjehur 11x6mm, a odjek za embrio se još ne vidi.Dr. pogledao i jajnike, sve u najboljem redu, čak sam i dobila slikice, ultzv ponavljam idući utorak.Strogo mirovanje.
A kaj se tiće mojih simptoma, sve je nestalo, mučnine, metalni okus, povračanja, jedino su me počela boljet križa, i uopće nemam osječaj da sam trudna. Muž preuzeo kućanske poslove, a meni u jednoj ruci daljinski u drugoj mob,relacija, garnitura,wc,frižider.

----------


## 123beba

> Cure koliko se čeka na VV na nalaz od spermiograma?


U biti nalaz zna biti gotov u roku tjedan - dva... naš je bio u roku 10 dana, no ja sam otišla gore obzirom da mi se poklopio 3 dc pa sam išla provjeriti jel možda gotovo... Tako da, ako vam nije hića, sačekajte da ga primite poštom u tih nekih mjesec dana, a ako vam je hića, pokušaj otići gore i provjeriti jel gotov...

----------


## geceta

ionako za 10 dana bude doktoru/ici u kompu

----------


## ivanamaricic

dali tko zna kada doktor pošinje raditi
dali i tada doktorica počinje

----------


## Muma

Doktorica počinje 20.8. a doktor 27.8.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Da na kućnu adresu će nam poslati, a dobro nije puno mjesec dana. Iz Slavonije smo pa nemožemo sami podići.
Ja sam neki dan bila gore, piše da je doktorica do 17.08. na godišnjem, a doktor do 24.8.

----------


## Strašna

Mene zanima sta sad kad ja javim doktoru sutra da je beta negativna? S obzirom da je na godišnjem vjerujem da nema pojma kakva je situacija (a i inace sam doktoricin pacijent).....
A s druge strane nebi htjela da mi kaze javi se u 9tom mj, i onda kad dodjem, onda mi kaze da uzimam mjesec dana kontracepciju....taman bi sad to mogla. Jel netko imao slično iskustvo?

----------


## kitty

> Mene zanima sta sad kad ja javim doktoru sutra da je beta negativna? S obzirom da je na godišnjem vjerujem da nema pojma kakva je situacija (a i inace sam doktoricin pacijent).....
> A s druge strane nebi htjela da mi kaze javi se u 9tom mj, i onda kad dodjem, onda mi kaze da uzimam mjesec dana kontracepciju....taman bi sad to mogla. Jel netko imao slično iskustvo?


Strašna, prvo jedan  :Love: ...
ja sam na zimu javljala dr-u negativnu betu nakon sekundarnog, bio je na godišnjem ali je točno znao situaciju i rekao da se vidimo za 2 mjeseca. doduše, ja sam njegov pacijent. a zašto ne javiš betu doktorici?

----------


## Strašna

pa zato sto mi je on obavljao punkciju i transfer...to je bio njegov zadnji radni tjedan a doktorica je vec bila na godišnjem, pa mi je tako on rekao da njemu javim.

----------


## bubekica

Strasna, mozda previse ocekujem, ali mozda doktor uz sebe ima kratak opis slucajeva cije bete ocekuje za vrijeme godisnjih. Ako je rekao da mu javis, onda mu javi i svakako ga pitaj kaj dalje, vjerujem da ce ti bit u stanju dat odgovor.
U dobru i zlu, nama je danas doma dosao nalaz, pregled je radjen 9.7., pise da je obradjeno 6.8., doktor je bio na godisnjem. 
Mislim da nalaz samog sgrama mozes dobiti cim prebroje, kroz 2 tjedna. Zovi pa pitaj. Kopiju nalaza moze dobiti tm osobno, ako vam par dana razlike dok cekate postara nesto znaci.

----------


## geceta

Ja nisam nikome nista javljala jer mi je tak receno.

----------


## Sonja29

Strašna za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (ja se još uvijek nadam)

----------


## geceta

cekamo ipak lijepe vijesti, Strasna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Pozdrav cure!
Strašna ~~~~~~~ da ipak bude nešto!
Ja javljam tužnu vijest nije uspjelo od prve. Otišla sam na more i ostala bez utrića 24 h (glupača a kaj da kažem). To je bilo dovoljno da počne nešto smeđariti. Nastavila sam s utrićima još dva dana ali je onda krenula prava menga. Da se nešto ulovilo ne bi ni prekid utrića imao veze, zar ne? Curama je obično nakon dva dana stizala menga kad su prestale s utrićima pa se stvarno nadam da nisam uprskala stvar! Ovako sam se lakše pomirila jer bih inače još 5 dana živjela u nadi.

----------


## geceta

Draga,nemaju utrici previse veze s time,nisu uzrok i nisi kriva  :Love:

----------


## piki

Tak sam i mislila, hvala ti draga!

----------


## Strašna

Nikako da se stignem javit...beta je negativna...zvala sam doktora par puta ali se ne javlja.....A sam je dao broj mob i rekao da ga se zove...heh

----------


## Sonja29

Piki,Strasna zao mi je! :Love:

----------


## Muma

*Pikica*...namam ti kaj za reći, osim da si ne predbacuj...i ja mislim da nemaju veze utrići s tim, da se uhvatilo ne bi baš pobjeglo zbog 24h ne uzimanja utrića. Žao mi je  :Love: 
*Strašna*...još jedan  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure!

----------


## piki

Hvala cure na podršci!
Strašna, a kaj reći, znam kako ti je  :Love: 
Ja sam isto probala dobiti doktora pa se nije javio. Zvat ću opet u pon.

----------


## Kadauna

> Nikako da se stignem javit...beta je negativna...zvala sam doktora par puta ali se ne javlja.....A sam je dao broj mob i rekao da ga se zove...heh



Čovjek je na godišnjem odmoru, tko zna gdje trenutno, možda s obitelji na nekom mirnom otoku, možda je brodicom izašao van na more a mobitel ostavio doma, tko zna. Javit će se. Beta je negativna, nažalost i žao mi je. Vjerujem da ćeš to moći i reći svojoj liječnici čim se ona vrati s godišnjeg. SRETNO STrašna za dalje, nadam se uskoro da ćeš na neki stimulirani postupak.

----------


## Strašna

Ma razumijem ja da je on na godišnjem.....nazavala sam svoju doktoricu i slijedeci mjesec se trebam javit gore.

----------


## hrki

Strašna,Piki žao mi je šaljem vam jedan virtualni :Love:

----------


## plavo oko

Strašna, Piki, žao mi je, držite se,  :Love: 

Meni se dr, A. od prve javio, zvala sam ga između 10 i 12 sati, pa probajte tad.

----------


## Strašna

Ma necu ga sad vise ni zvat......čula sam se sa svojom doktoricom, dogovorila za dalje i to je to...

----------


## 123beba

piki, strašna,  :Love:   :Love: 

plavo oko, sretno sutra na pregledu!

----------


## plavo oko

123beba hvala..... svi navijamo za 1  :Heart:  (barem)
Jutros rigoleto, a i sve druge popratne pratilice...... moje mrve ne vole kavu i čajnu  :No:

----------


## plavo oko

Hej, evo danas obavila ulzv, imamo jedno kuckajuće <3, dobila sam ultrazvučnu knjižicu, slikicu, sve je u najboljem redu.Ponavljam ulzv. 3.9. Zvala sam dr A. veoma sretan i zadovoljan, i sam je reko da je tak mislio da je samo 1 <3, dalje nastavljam s utričima, strogo mirovanje, i obavezno javiti dr A, kakav je ulzv. 3.09. Koji neopisiv osječaj kad vidiš kako srćeko kuca, zaista nešto..... želim vam svima taj osjećaj.... još sam uvijek pod dojmom.....

----------


## Sonja29

> Hej, evo danas obavila ulzv, imamo jedno kuckajuće <3, dobila sam ultrazvučnu knjižicu, slikicu, sve je u najboljem redu.Ponavljam ulzv. 3.9. Zvala sam dr A. veoma sretan i zadovoljan, i sam je reko da je tak mislio da je samo 1 <3, dalje nastavljam s utričima, strogo mirovanje, i obavezno javiti dr A, kakav je ulzv. 3.09. Koji neopisiv osječaj kad vidiš kako srćeko kuca, zaista nešto..... želim vam svima taj osjećaj.... još sam uvijek pod dojmom.....


draga sretna sam zbog vas! Cuvaj se i mazi mrvicu!

----------


## Muma

Super vijesti *plavo oko*. Odmaraj i uživaj u trudnoći!

----------


## lovekd

Plavo oko - čestitke na srčeku  :Smile:  sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## plavo oko

Od srca vam hvala, svima želim da osjetite taj osjećaj, ta zamusana mrlja na ekranu, kako vibrira, nešto.... nemam rijeći, dok sam još gledala u ekran ulzv, suze su počele teći, tek onda sam shvatila.... prije jednostavno nisam, mislim, ok, al kad vidiš, želim s vama podijeliti svoje iskustvo, al ne mogu naći riječi kojima bi opisala svu svoju sreću, sve ovo što osječam.

----------


## 123beba

Plavo oko čestitam!!!! Želim ti trudnoću brz problema i da ti ovi mjeseci proteknu u sreći i bezbriznosti... Uživaj! 
A svima nama zelim da čim prije i sami osjetimo ono o čemu nam ti pricas...

----------


## 123beba

Cure molim hitnu pomoć... Znam da nije za ovu temu ali ste mi tu uvijek pomogle...
Svaki dan uzimam ujutro euthyrox natašte no sutra moram ići vaditi krv za hormone štitnjače i ne znam jel smijem ili ne popiti tabletu ujutro prije vađenja krvi. 
Sad me uhvatila panika da si ne zeznem ovu pretragu jer mi je stvarno vec dosta iščekivanja... 
Hvala vam cure! I držite fige da sve bude ok pa da I mi konacno krenemo u postupak.

----------


## spodoba

ovako. meni je moj internist rekao - ako se vadi samo TSH onda se moze popiti tableta kao i obicno. ako se vade i T3,T4 onda ne bi smjela uzeti tabletu.
dakle za kompletnu pretragu krvi radije nemoj uzeti tabletu.
i drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Spodoba, hvala ti puno... Radim kompletnu sliku pa neću popiti prije vađenja.  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Kad se idu vadit tsh,t3,t4,ides nataste,ne pijes euthyrox vec ga onda odmah nakon tog uzmes

----------


## Muma

Curke, nema još nikog gore? Ili netko zna kakva je situacija s mogućim gužvicama?

----------


## piki

> Curke, nema još nikog gore? Ili netko zna kakva je situacija s mogućim gužvicama?


Doktorica radi od ovog tjedna ali nemam pojma jesu li gužve.

----------


## Muma

Znam da rade, ali vidim da se nitko ne javlja...virim svaki dan na temu a ono - ništa. Ajde prijavite kako su prošli prvi pregledi...ipak ponovno kreće "sezona"!

----------


## Strašna

Joj i ja krećem uskoro. Sredinom idućeg mjeseca  :Smile:  Ali brzo će to.

----------


## Muma

Ja sam na pregledu idući tjedan, jaako bi voljela stimulaciju ali mislim da imam podstanare na jajnicima pa će mi vjerojatno prvo dati kontracepciju.

----------


## beilana

ja ću bit isto tam negjde sredinom idućeg mjeseca jer su mi se ciklusi malo skratili od jasmina. tak da...sad dok krenemo al budu padale kave, i pozitivne bete, naravno, bez toga nikud

----------


## jo1974

od ponedeljka kreče naš vlakić i bit če i kave,i novine i ljepe vijesti,ja isto čekam vješticu početkom mjeseca i idem gore,samo me plaši da kad me dr. vidi a ja ista ko i prije tri mjeseca ,nisam niti grama sišla dole a jooj,muma i kod mene su u zadnjem postupku podstanari prebivali jedno 4 mjeseca i stalno odgađali postupke radi toga nadam se da ovaj puta neče ih biti još mi sanmo to fali,ali ja idem jer bojim se da oni embriji ne sjete se nekog referenduma i ja ču tek tad dočekati 40-tu.
sretno curke moje i navijam za ljepe bete i puno ljepih vijesti

----------


## bubekica

Evo i mene u iscekivanju 1dc sutra. Nadam se pon/uto na brdu.

----------


## nina977

I ja sam gore sredinom mjeseca.Znači,družimo se  :Smile:  ...

----------


## 123beba

Držite mi fige da i ja budem gore sredinom mjeseca...  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

I ja se družim s vama... konačno... kroz 10tak dana!!!
Uhhh kako bude teško naći parking

----------


## sanda1977

i mi 17.9.krečemo,a joooj mislim da ćemo se pogubiti tamo....u zg-u.... :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

samo da me ne zezaju ciste...i ja imam problema s njima....mm ide 17.9. na pregled andr.,a ja ću čekati m krajem 9 mj....nadam se da ću brzo u postupak :rock:

----------


## eva133

Cure zelim vam svima puno srece i da jesen bude plodna.

----------


## arlena

pozdrav svima, jučer bili gore i nema ni g od gužve,ali to je za sad - koliko čitam bit će  :Smile:  mi ćemo za mjesec dana u prvi postupak! nemoram vam ni reć da jedva čekamo!

----------


## lovekd

Pozdrav svim dragim suborkama! Evo, pratim vas stalno...želim samo reći - puuuno sreće svima i neka bude plodonosna jesen!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Zovem gore, danas mi je 1dc, izbacuje me...

----------


## Muma

> Zovem gore, danas mi je 1dc, izbacuje me...


Naravno, subota je. Na mene se jednom žena izderala da se u subotu se zove!? Ako ne dobiješ, samo odi gore u ponedjeljak!

----------


## bubekica

Ok, thnx. A kaj ja mogu kad mi je danas 1dc. Mogla sam zvat jucer pa bi me optuzili da sam vidovita  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Vjeruj mi, ja sam do sad uvijek morala zvati subotom...baš se tak posložilo. Obično sam ih dobila i bilo je sve ok, ali taj put sam dobila bukvicu. Nemoj zvati...i da si dobila kasnije tokom dana bio bi ti 1.dan a gore ne bi bilo više nikog.

----------


## bubekica

Probat cu nazvat jos par puta u razmacima pol sata. A inace al dobijes kasnije u danu, iduci dan se racuna kao 1dc.

----------


## Muma

> Probat cu nazvat jos par puta u razmacima pol sata. A inace al dobijes kasnije u danu, iduci dan se racuna kao 1dc.


Znam, ali tek negdje iz 17h. A njih nema gore ne znam...od podneva, ili 14h, nemam pojma...

----------


## hrki

I mi se spremamo sredinom mjeseca ići gore. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sretno svima ,vidimo se :Smile:

----------


## beilana

> Probat cu nazvat jos par puta u razmacima pol sata. A inace al dobijes kasnije u danu, iduci dan se racuna kao 1dc.


meni skoro uvijek pada da sam subotom gore i uvijek se naslušam dok im zvoni telefon, na telefon su ljubazne, al su ovak ljute kad zazvoni tel, jer se subotom NE zove gore, zoveš petak, il pon samo dođeš

----------


## bubekica

Ok, onda sam u pon gore.

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima! Ja ću gore tek krajem 9. ili početkom 10. Onda budu sigurno gužve, ali nema veze čekat ću koliko god!
Meni je zadnji put sestra rekla da se računa 1 dc i ako dođe kasno, pa i do pola noći to je još uvijek 1 dc a ne onaj sljedeći. Tako da bubekica sretno u ponedjeljak gore! Nek nekaj izkemijaju za vas da bude brzo i efikasno!!!

----------


## bubekica

Hvala draga!

----------


## Muma

*Bubi*, držim fige i obavezno javi informacije!  :fige:

----------


## Richy

Pozdrav svima!Od prošloga mog prvog neuspješnog postupka krajem 5. mjeseca, odlučila sam po naputku dr.A.odmoriti se ovo ljeto i napuniti baterije kako bi što spremnija i puna energije krenula u novi postupak!I stvarno sam se odmorila, nisam puno razmišljala o ovim stvarima koje me ponovno čekaju...ali došavši s godišnjeg odmora shvatila sam da mi se odlazak u Zg jako bliži, pa počinjem već malo razmišljati o tome. Još sutra pijem Duphastone ( za ciklus ) i onda čekam vješticu i treći dan idem gore!Mislim da bi se to moglo odigrati idući tjedan?!Kada idem treći dan, a zovem prvi dan ciklusa...( već sam zaboravila neke osnovne stvari... ), da li onda samo trebam doći sa uputnicom za pregled, a ne sa uputnicom za postupak??Ili se varam??Please,helpppp!
Draga eva133, jesu li to tvoja dva anđelčića??Predivne su!!! :Klap: Veeelike puse od mene!Sretnice!!Pusa.

----------


## Muma

Potpisujem ovo pitanje za uputnice jer ni ja sad ne znam što moram donijeti! Heeelllllp  :Grin:

----------


## ruža82

Meni je zadnji put sestra rekla da nek uvijek prvo donesem uputnicu za pregled pa onda za postupak ako ga bude, jer se zna dogoditi da se postupak odgodi zbog ciste ili slično pa je bolje tako!!

----------


## Richy

Ma ja mislim isto tako, da ću odmah nekako u pon.ili utorak otići do ginaća i tražiti obje uputnice, i za pregled i za postupak, mada sumnjam da ću baš odmah imati sve kako treba da uđem odmah u postupak...ali za svaki slučaj...Tako sam imala i prije, jer sam većinom nosila samo uputnicu za postupak, a onda bi me uvijek nešto zeznulo, pa se ta uputnica ne bi računala, a ostala bih im dužna uputnicu za pregled koju sam zatim morala u hitnom i žurnom roku od 2-3 dana poslati preporučenom pošiljkom poštom, jer sam iz Slavonije i nisam baš u mogućnosti svaki dan kada nešpto zatreba ići gore za Zg.Tako da u svakom slučaju, treba se oboružati i jednom i drugom uputnicom, pa ostaviti onu koja im je u tom trenutku potrebna!Hvala cure!

----------


## Muma

Ma da, na uputnicu za postupak ti tvoj ginekolog valjda ni ne mora napisati datum...da ne istekne, pa kad zatreba predaš im. A uputnicu za pregled i onako moramo imati uvijek! Možda i ja odmah uzmem obje.

----------


## kitty

ja sam uvijek nosila samo uputnicu za postupak i bilo je sve ok.

sretno svima, neka jesen bude plodna!

----------


## Strašna

I ja uvijek nosim obje.....

----------


## Muma

Cure koje ste već neko vrijeme u postupcima molila bih vas inf...koliko često su vam vadili hormone? Provjeravaju li ih prije svakog postupka? Znam da je pretraga dosta skupa za bolnicu ali s druge strane znam i da hormoni moraju biti ok da bi mogle u postupak.

----------


## hope31

eto da se i ja prikljucim i mi startamo krajem 9 mjeseca

----------


## hope31

vidim bit ce nas :Smile:

----------


## hope31

sretno nam svima i vidimo se :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> vidim bit ce nas


i ja se pridružujem  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

> Cure koje ste već neko vrijeme u postupcima molila bih vas inf...koliko često su vam vadili hormone? Provjeravaju li ih prije svakog postupka? Znam da je pretraga dosta skupa za bolnicu ali s druge strane znam i da hormoni moraju biti ok da bi mogle u postupak.


Ako me sjećanje ne vara samo jednom  - mislim na sve kompletno. a u toku postupka samo estrogen i progesteron - 2-3 puta u po postupku

----------


## Muma

> Ako me sjećanje ne vara samo jednom  - mislim na sve kompletno. a u toku postupka samo estrogen i progesteron - 2-3 puta u po postupku


Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

> Cure koje ste već neko vrijeme u postupcima molila bih vas inf...koliko često su vam vadili hormone? Provjeravaju li ih prije svakog postupka? Znam da je pretraga dosta skupa za bolnicu ali s druge strane znam i da hormoni moraju biti ok da bi mogle u postupak.


ja sam sve hormone vadila samo dok sam još bila u obradi. na početku postupka su mi uvijek vadili progesteron i estradiol, ali to je bilo nakon što je već određeno da idem u postupak i stimulacija je kretala taj dan, kasnije bi poslije svake folikulometrije vadila krv (opet progesteron i estradiol).

----------


## kitty

ruža me preduhitrila a da nisam ni skužila  :Cool:

----------


## Muma

Ma neka te preduhitrila...sad si me zaintrigirala...zašto meni nisu vadili krv uopće u toku prvog postupka? Vidjela sam da cure odlaze vadit krv a mene nisu slali  :neznam:  I iako znam ali moram pitat...ne moram biti na tašte, ne? To su samo hormoni.

----------


## geceta

Ooo hello kitty :Smile: 
Pozdrav svim vv curama nakon male pauze :Smile: 
Mi jos odmaramo ali samo od postupaka,zapravo letimo na sve strane.
Htjela bih ovaj tj ponoviti HIV i sva ostala ona testiranja u Petrovoj a zaboravila sam moram li po uputnicu svojoj dr opce prakse ili ginicki??

----------


## geceta

Muma,kad si samo na klomifenima,ne vade krv,nisu ni meni

----------


## Muma

Bokić *geceta*! Nadam se da ste ti i TM napunili baterije! Ti uzimaš uputnicu kod ginićke a TM kod dortora opće prakse  :Love:

----------


## kitty

> Ma neka te preduhitrila...sad si me zaintrigirala...zašto meni nisu vadili krv uopće u toku prvog postupka? Vidjela sam da cure odlaze vadit krv a mene nisu slali  I iako znam ali moram pitat...ne moram biti na tašte, ne? To su samo hormoni.


nisu ti vadili jer si bila na klomifenu i vjerojatno nisi imala puno folikula. ne vade svima ni kad su u punoj stimulaciji, ali nama pcos-ašicama obično vade jer je velik rizik od hiperstimulacije.
ne moraš biti na tašte, ne brini.

geceta  :Bye:   :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

a stvarno sam spora... sad me geceta preduhitrila  :Wink: . bit će da je to ova trudnička usporenost... sipam trudničku prešinu po svima i želim vam plodnu jesen  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## geceta

Ma da napunili :Smile:  ali bas sam se opustila i skroz brijemo na druge stvari,dobro je to :Smile: 
Joooj,i mislila sam si,kako je to blesavo!:/sad opet moram kurit bengu bezveze.bas je naporno kad nema ginekologa u gradu.dobro,ima,al taj ne bi ni zensku nasel na stolu a kamoli nekaj drugo,od starosti
Znaci,Muma,ti nam se spremas skoro? :Smile: Se spanciras? :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Pa spremam se ako nema cisturina nakon klomića. Srijeda je M dan a onda petak Alebićev  :Grin:  Ali jeeedva čekam - kak će šef biti sretan ako produžim GO  :Laughing: 
Španciram se, španciram...ali eto sad sam s vama jer je vani pošteno zahladilo! Dođeš?

----------


## geceta

Mislili smo sljedeci vikend mozda,preko dana,budemo na pp da nas ne spotaju za off

----------


## Muma

> Mislili smo sljedeci vikend mozda,preko dana,budemo na pp da nas ne spotaju za off


Vidim da si popravila potpis...bravo! Javi seee 

Sretno svim curkama koje se spremaju gore!

----------


## 123beba

Cure bok! Zanima me ako početkom mjeseca dođem gore 3dc, a nakon endokrinoloske obrade i sa nalazom hormona od prije par dana, hoću li morati ponovno vaditi hormone i na VV? Jel imao tko već takav slučaj? Nisam sigurna koliko je bitan baš taj 3 dan ciklusa za hormone...

----------


## mima235

> Cure bok! Zanima me ako početkom mjeseca dođem gore 3dc, a nakon endokrinoloske obrade i sa nalazom hormona od prije par dana, hoću li morati ponovno vaditi hormone i na VV? Jel imao tko već takav slučaj? Nisam sigurna koliko je bitan baš taj 3 dan ciklusa za hormone...


Ja sam imala hormone privatno napravljeno,al mi je falila glukoza natašte i još nešto i morala sam ponavljat idući ciklus na VV.

I mi čekamo M, pa se javljamo gore.

----------


## bubekica

evo ja jutros bila kod dr.a, bile 3 zene prije mene (dosla sam nesto prije 8). na red sam dosla malo prije 9. iako psiholosko-pravo savjetovanje nije vise obavezno, dr.a. preporuca svojim pacijentima da to obave - mislim da je to korisla info za sve "nove" cure. 
zaljucak - cekamo da mm ponovi sgram (narucit cemo ga sredinom rujna kad se otvori lista za listopad) i moramo napravit ona testiranja na jiv, hepatitis, siflis, rh faktor i krvna grupa i onda 3.dc. kod dr.a - krecemo na icsi. ja sam danas vec obavila pravni dio savjetovanja (na psiholoski dio bih voljela povesti mm pa cemo to naknadno) i dobila onu potvrdu o suglasnosti koju moramo popunit. krenulo je.

----------


## frka

bubekica, to psiho savjetovanje...ne znam kako se uopće izraziti pa ću ti samo reći da je to čisto gubljenje vremena - psihologica je mlada, draga i nemam negativnih komentara na nju, ali ne vidim koristi od odgovaranja na milijun pitanja kao npr. onima o vašem odnosu ili kako se osjećate zbog neplodnosti dok ona sve to zdušno bilježi u svoju tekicu. to zapravo uopće nije savjetovanje. jedina korisna stvar je ta što saznaš da se imaš kome obratiti ukoliko te postupci i neuspjesi satru. 

(btw, mi smo si i susjede, a i tu smo si po godištu - ja sam '83)

----------


## bubekica

*frka* bez brige, ne dozivljavam to kao nista ozbiljno, kao ni ovaj pravni dio danas. al nek prodjemo i to, budu svi zadovoljni.

----------


## kitty

> bubekica, to psiho savjetovanje...ne znam kako se uopće izraziti pa ću ti samo reći da je to čisto gubljenje vremena - psihologica je mlada, draga i nemam negativnih komentara na nju, ali ne vidim koristi od odgovaranja na milijun pitanja kao npr. onima o vašem odnosu ili kako se osjećate zbog neplodnosti dok ona sve to zdušno bilježi u svoju tekicu. to zapravo uopće nije savjetovanje. jedina korisna stvar je ta što saznaš da se imaš kome obratiti ukoliko te postupci i neuspjesi satru.


potpis na ovo!

----------


## Bluebella

> *frka* bez brige, ne dozivljavam to kao nista ozbiljno, kao ni ovaj pravni dio danas. al nek prodjemo i to, budu svi zadovoljni.


borili smo se protiv p&p savjetovanja stoga ne kužim čemu sad to!

----------


## frka

> *frka* bez brige, ne dozivljavam to kao nista ozbiljno, kao ni ovaj pravni dio danas. al nek prodjemo i to, budu svi zadovoljni.


i samo još nešto - u tome je bitno samo da vi kao par budete zadovoljni, tj. da ste vi ti koji ŽELITE ići na tzv. savjetovanje (koje to uopće nije već samo odgovaranje na pitanja). doktori nemaju što biti zadovoljni ili nezadovoljni time što ćete vi obaviti "savjetovanje".

----------


## Jelena

Ako netko misli da mu treba p&p savjetovanje, ja mislim da treba ići. Ja sam jako protiv OBAVEZNOG p&p, jer je to za MM i mene bilo jedno od  većih poniženja koja smo u životu prošli. Osjećali smo se kao zadnji idioti. Psihološki me ovaj forum puno bolje pripremio, nego razgovor s psihologom, a razgovor s nekim našim dragim forumašicama licem u lice mi je zlata vrijedio u puno situacija.

----------


## Jelena

> doktori nemaju što biti zadovoljni ili nezadovoljni time što ćete vi obaviti "savjetovanje".


*X*

----------


## bubekica

krivo ste me shvatile, nisam ciljala na zadovoljstvo doktora, vec na nase vlastito. nitko me na to ne sili, to je potpuno moj izbor.

----------


## Jelena

I da me ne bi netko krivo shvatio, nije se nitko na nama iživljavao i namjerno nas ponižavao, naprosto je ideja da nas netko rutinski ispituje neke gluposti, bespotrebno, da smo zbog toga morali izići s posla oboje, da smo samo čekali kad će žena završiti i dati nam papir je totalno suluda. Nismo imali ni najmanju potrebu s nekim strancem tko ne zna kako nam je, a i svejedno mu je, razgovarati o svojoj intimi, samo zato jer je Milinović tako htio.

----------


## jana12

Drage moje,često vas se sjetim,a nikako se javiti.Nekad mi je ovaj forum bio glavna okupacija...naime,5 IVF sam prošla kod dok.Alebića,šanse su nam bile 2% što zbog muža što zbog mene,astenoteratozospermija,PCOS,prekomjerna težina,ali mi smo se borili ko lavovi...padali na dno i dizali se,najviše sam se družila sa svojim suzama...a sad, imamo brigu oko proslave 1.rockasa...da,da,dragi Bog je uslišao naše molitve i podario nam najveće blago,i da,prirodna trudnoća...zato se javljam samo da vam kažem da nikad ne odustanete i borite se

----------


## arlena

mi nemamo obavljeno psihološko savjetovanje pa su mi rekli da to obavimo do slijedećeg puta,ćak sam i pitala pa zar to nije ukinuto al dr je samo prešla preko toga. al naravno napravit ću sve što treba,pa ako hoće i to,napravit ćemo i to. 
123beba i ja sam imala "friške" hormone iz KBO kad samo prvi put došli na VV i ipak sam morala ponavljati. i kako je od tad prošlo god. dana opet sam ih morala i sad ponoviti. i MM spermiogram. jedino što se sad nije morao naručivati i čekati mj. dana na termin  :Smile:  
 trebali bi im predložiti da umjesto pravnog savjetovanja uvrste ovaj forum kao obvezan u svrhu informiranja, jer ionako sve što me je zanimalo sam saznala ovdje  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

jana12, ovo je prekrasno javljanje, ajme, pa čak si godinu čekala s takvom objavom ili i više... ako računamo i cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## Muma

Po pitanju savjetovanja... možda je u startu bila dobra ideja ali je realizacija negdje bila loša. Za "savjetovanja" koja smo sve prošle pravnici i psiholozi nisu prošli nekakve edukacije ili dobili primjer kako bi to trebalo izgledati...pa je to izgledalo kako je izgledalo. Pričam to jer radim s pravnicom i psihologinjom koje su provodile savjetovanja u našoj firmi. I ja sam ga prošla, ali ne kod njih nego na VV  :Grin:  (ne moraju baš u firmi znati moje brige i probleme).
Mislim da je super što više nije obavezno jer je to i meni čista glupost. Trebala je to u startu biti isključivo želja svakog para! Moje mišljenje...

----------


## Kadauna

Ja moram priznati da ne kužim u potpunosti ovo što si ti *arlena* napisala : 


> al naravno napravit ću sve što treba,pa ako hoće i to,napravit ćemo i to.


Ma tko tebe može uopće prisiliti ili natjerati na to da obaviš P&P savjetovanje?

*Pozdravljam ekipu/liječnike, sestre, psihologe, i dr. s VV-a i ovim putem bih im htjela poručiti da biste s ovim mogli završiti u novinama jer i dalje preporučate ili šaljete ljude na P&P savjetovanje iako isto ukinuto! Ovaj forum ne čitamo samo mi pacijenti, čitate i Vi iz bolnica ali bogme čitaju i novinari!


*

----------


## jana12

> jana12, ovo je prekrasno javljanje, ajme, pa čak si godinu čekala s takvom objavom ili i više... ako računamo i cijelu trudnoću.



Je,vrijeme je proletjelo,ali od kada sam saznala za trudnoću kao da nisam bila sva svoja,od šoka,od straha...tek se sad pomalo dobivam...sjećam se tebe iz postova

----------


## mare41

Aj da ae i ja ukljucim u pp, kao prvo da kisnem moju milu bubek, tebe dozivljavam ko nasu staru pa me zacudiloda si zapravo nova, i jako me zanima tocno sto se radi na pravnom savjetovanju koje je ukinuto? Sve pet da ide ko zeli, to san shvatila

----------


## Jelena

Ne znam kako se to priopćava pacijentima da trebaju na p&p, ali mi je logično da se to iskontrolira jer je to napad na državni proračun. Prvo je nepotrebno toliko psihologa, kad nas većina ne misli da će nam to pomoći (mnogi od nas su se glavama i bradama uvjerili u to da to nije za nas), a drugo dva čovjeka izostaju s posla jedan dan više. Možda netko i usput odradi savjetovanje, onda se samo gubi pola čovjek-dana (dva čovjeka po dva sata gubitka). Možda je nekim firmama svejedno je l im ljudi izostaju s posla, ali većini nije, a sasvim dovoljno izostajemo iz medicinskih razloga, zašto boostati broj izostanaka s nečim nepotrebnim.

(i tu bih možda malo kritizirala "odradit ću sve što je potrebno", ovo definitivno većini nije potrebno)

jana  :Klap:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pozdav!
Ja opet upadam kao padobranac!
Šta mislite kad bih nazvala sutra na VV da pitam kakav je nalaz od spermiograma da li bi me otkantali? Odnosno dal mogu oni to reći telefonom? Ispalit ćemo više dok dođe nalaz kući.

----------


## bubekica

Mogu ti rec dal je gotov ili ne, al sumnjam da ce ti procitat nalaz prek telefona...

----------


## arlena

big deal,nevidim čemu tolika strka oko tih pola sata ili koliko već traje to savjetovanje. pa ne kažem da me tjeraju al ako je dr. rekla da to napravim , napravit ćemo. nije da me traži da napravim neznam šta. ne pada mi napamet sad nešto komplicirati kad smo konačno došli do postupka. ne smatram da mi je to potrebno, ni meni ni mm,bar ne za sad. a nadam se da niti neće. samo sam napisala svoje iskustvo od petka , nisam pisala u namjeri da me netko kritizira ili da ja nekog kritiziram. samo djelim ono što su meni rekli, isto kao što sam  pitala i dobila odgovor za ono što i kad je mene zanimalo.

----------


## bubekica

vidim da sam podigla neke strasti ovdje pa osjecam potrebu da napisem svoje misljenje, sad kad sam konacno doma uz komp.
dr. a. mi je napomenuo da je po novom zakonu pravno-psiholosko savjetovanje ukinuto kao obavezno, ali da on svim svojim pacijentima namjerava sugerirati da odu, zbog informiranosti. rekao je takodjer da mu je zao sto su mnogi p&p dozivjeli kao napad i provjeru, da bi to trebalo imati potpuno drugi smisao. ja iskreno ne vidim nikakav problem da odem jedan kat vise i popricam s ljubaznom gospodjom 15ak minuta. bile su dvije gospodje u uredu i jedna mi je objasnila koliko stanica se oplodjuje, koliko zametaka se moze vratiti, sto s ostalim stanicama/zamecima, kako i kada se odustaje od postupka. druga mi je objasnila tijek icsi postupka, pravo na bolovanje, dala mi svoj broj ukoliko ikad budem imala pitanja, rekla mi da donesem original vjencani list kad cu iduci put doci i dala mi 2 obrasca. jedan koji sam odmah potpisala kojim potvrdjujem da su mi ispricale to sto su mi ispricale i drugi - obrazac pristanka na postupak. to ispunim i donosim kad dodjem iduci put. 
dala mi je takodjer i broj psihologice. mogla sam i psiho dio odraditi odmah, ali nisam htjela, jer bih voljela bar malo ukljuciti mm u sve prije same punkcije, da ima osjecaj i da su neki konci u njegovim rukama. 
razumijem pobunu oko toga kad je to bilo obavezno, ali stvarno ne vidim problem u tome da se ljude uputi na to da to i dalje postoji. smatram da nazalost ima odredjen broj neupucenih parova koji na tom savjetovanju dobiju barem neke informacije. naravno da je meni normalno da vec sad znam koliko jajnih stanica zelim dati u oplodnju, koliko embrija zelim da mi vrate i koliko cega zelim zamrzavati. ali neki ljudi o tome ne razmisljaju jer ne znaju. mozda je ovo nacin da se ustedi vrijeme doktorima, da ne moraju oni to sve objasnjavati?
i samo se nadam da se necu bas tako jako razocarati u psiho dijelu. mozda su se ipak stvari promijenile? mozda je u vrijeme bivseg ministra postojao neki obrazac po kojem su ispitivali, mozda je sada drugacije? ja gledam kroz pinky naocale, ne zelim da to ikoga uzrujava. i za kraj - jel postoji netko tko zbog psiho dijela nije isao u postupak?

----------


## laky

pp je apsolutno nepotrebno prije postupka po meni ,puno je bolje otići do psihologa ako postupak ne uspije da nas digne a pitanja koji oni postavljaju prije postupka su za raniti se.Meni je zena tupila pitala i kad sam joj rekla da već imam curicu samo se zacrvenila.Cure na forumu nisu diplomirale psihlogiju nego doktorirale.A na ispiranje mozga nemam  namjeru ići da bi netko zadrzao posao,uostalom i sam dr A zna da mi ne treba to predlagati

----------


## Bluebella

> mozda je u vrijeme bivseg ministra postojao neki obrazac po kojem su ispitivali, mozda je sada drugacije? ja gledam kroz pinky naocale, ne zelim da to ikoga uzrujava. i za kraj - jel postoji netko tko zbog psiho dijela nije isao u postupak?


postoji! meni je p&p savjetovanje zvučalo ponižavajuće i to je bio jedan od razloga zašto nisam na postupak išla u hrv i nema tog doktora koji bi me na takvo nešto natjerao. Doktor je taj koji treba objasniti sve u vezi postupka i to je njegova dužnost a ne psihologa i pravnika, jer niti psiholog niti pravnik na svom fakultetu ne uče o jajnim stanicama i icsi/ivf postupku.

----------


## Argente

Nije strka u tih pol sata (u mom slučaju bome više od sat vremena) nego u tome što se ni za jednu drugu bolest to ne traži. 
(diskriminacija)

Unatoč tome što je WHO 1997. neplodnost proglasila bolešću, ista se u javnosti uglavnom tako ne percipira, pa se ovakvim posebnim tretmanom indirektno podržava stav da to, eto, i nije prava bolest, kroz prizmu čega je lakše progurati i zakonski i financijski restriktivne odredbe.
(osobni stav)

Dakle, ne treba kritizirati cure koje su se odlučile tu mogućnost iskoristiti, super da postoji za one koji žele --- ali zaista bi trebala biti optional, a ne da je doktori preporučuju; eventualno da informiraju, i to pod uvjetom da je ta pomoć zaista dostupna u bilo kojoj fazi postupka.

Pitala sam ja psihologinju na savjetovanju može li se dogoditi da netko ne može u postupak zbog negativne ocjene na savjetovanju - rekla je NE; a to i ima logike ako je to *savjetovanje* a ne *procjena*. Unatoč tome, na mom papiru piše NALAZ.

Savjetovanje na kojem neupućeni parovi dobivanju osnovne informacije za koje preopterećeni doktori nemaju vremena - lijepo zvuči kao ideja i ja bih na prvu dala palac gore.
Nažalost, dosadašnja iskustva su pokazala da to baš i nije tako, jer bi se psiholog morao dobrano educirati da bi to kvalitetno odradio, plus - ne znam koliko je uopće dozvoljeno da on educira ljude o tehnikalijama postupka budući da mu to nije struka, tome bi trebale služiti konzultacije prije postupka (disclaimer: nisam tako naivna, znam da tome služi forum  :Grin: )
U svakom slučaju, tko ode neka nam javi je li se štogod promijenilo.

Posebna  :Kiss:  staroj/novoj i nadasve našoj Bubekici, da ti upali iz prve!

----------


## bubekica

*argente* svi argumenti stoje i sa svima se slazem i u potpunosti sam protiv da bude obavezno, ali ja sam mali streber i skupit cu sve info odsvuda, veliko hvala sto vecinu vec imam  :Wink:   :Kiss:  nazad!

----------


## mare41

da meni pravnik krene pricat o tijeku medicinskog postupka trazila bi ga diplomu medicinskog faksa, bubek-stvarno ti je pricao kako se radi icsi ili sam nesto krivo shvatila?

----------


## geceta

Slazem se,pravno da,psiholosko je i nama bilo glupo,osim sto nas je teta setkarala i na kraju nam najvise od svega u svemu dosad digla zivac

----------


## frka

> big deal,nevidim čemu tolika strka oko tih pola sata ili koliko već traje to savjetovanje. pa ne kažem da me tjeraju al ako je dr. rekla da to napravim , napravit ćemo. nije da me traži da napravim neznam šta. ne pada mi napamet sad nešto komplicirati kad smo konačno došli do postupka. ne smatram da mi je to potrebno, ni meni ni mm,bar ne za sad. a nadam se da niti neće. samo sam napisala svoje iskustvo od petka , nisam pisala u namjeri da me netko kritizira ili da ja nekog kritiziram. samo djelim ono što su meni rekli, isto kao što sam  pitala i dobila odgovor za ono što i kad je mene zanimalo.


nitko ovdje ne kritizira niti tebe niti bubekicu već dr-e koji od vas ZAKONSKI NEMAJU PRAVO  TRAŽITI da idete na ta "savjetovanja". ako je ovako kako pišeš, tj. ako smatraš da ti to nije potrebno, nemaš zašto na to ići i dr. to od tebe nema pravo tražiti. 
ok je da dr-i parovima daju do znanja da se mogu obratiti psihologu ukoliko osjete potrebu za tim, ali ne smiju to zahtijevati! a i sama si napisala da je dr rekla da to napraviš, a kada si je pitala zar to nije ukinuto, odmahnula je rukom - to je neprihvatljivo!

bubekica, neupućeni parovi na psiho savjetovanju sasvim sigurno neće dobiti potrebne info, a informiranje o postupku je isključivo dr-ova dužnost!
za psiho dio nije postojao nikakav obrazac i baš su zato različiti psiholozi različito postupali - neki bi napisali potvrdu bez da progovore i riječ (jer su i sami bili svjesni kolika je to nebuloza), a neki su parove čak i testirali!!! sramotno!!!

----------


## BigBlue

> *big deal,nevidim čemu tolika strka oko tih pola sata ili koliko već traje to savjetovanje.* pa ne kažem da me tjeraju al ako je dr. rekla da to napravim , napravit ćemo. nije da me traži da napravim neznam šta. ne pada mi napamet sad nešto komplicirati kad smo konačno došli do postupka. ne smatram da mi je to potrebno, ni meni ni mm,bar ne za sad. a nadam se da niti neće. samo sam napisala svoje iskustvo od petka , nisam pisala u namjeri da me netko kritizira ili da ja nekog kritiziram. samo djelim ono što su meni rekli, isto kao što sam  pitala i dobila odgovor za ono što i kad je mene zanimalo.


Svaki, ali baš svaki puta kad vidim ovakav stav pomislim da svatko ima vlast kakvu zaslužuje, ni više ni manje. Neki su se rukama i nogama borili protiv zakona kojim se nad parovima, koji zbog bolesti trebaju medicinsku pomoć ostvarenja roditeljstva, stavlja upitnik o njihovoj podobnosti i sposobnosti za isto. To se ne postavlja balavcima koji neodgovorno začmu djecu nezaštićenim jednokratnim seksom na stražnjem sjedalu auta, ali se postavlja subfertilnim ženama i muškarcima.

Reći ću ti što je _big deal_: čl 10, st. 1 MPO Zakona: Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju uz uvjete iz članka 4. ovoga Zakona imaju punoljetni i poslovno sposobni žena i muškarac koji su u braku, odnosno u izvanbračnoj zajednici i *koji su s obzirom na životnu dob i opće zdravstveno stanje sposobni za roditeljsku skrb o djetetu.*

Nigdje nije propisano tko, kada i na koji način procjenjuje boldano!!! Zanima me što bi se dogodilo da se, uslijed tog "neobaveznog" psihološkog savjetovanja, psiholog pozove na navedeni članak i odbije ti pravo na MPO? Hoćeš li plaćati vještanja svoje (buduće i potencijalne) roditeljske sposobnosti?

Ostalo su cure rekle, od diskriminacije do ponižavanja, te kao što je Mare41 napisala jesmo li uistinu spali da pravnik, a ne MPO liječnik objašnjava "mehanizam" postupka?!!, ali htjela bi se nadovezati na dio koji glasi:




> [B]al ako je dr. rekla da to napravim, napravit ćemo.


Živjeli naši educirani mpo pacijenti koji su upoznati sa svojim obavezama i pravima! Ti isti doktori su licitirali brojem js kao kokošjim jajima - malo 3, malo 8, malo 12, i svi su šutili kao pi* na suboptimalne postupke Milinovićeva zakona. Da je po tome "kak je gospon doktor rekel", još bi se ti gledala koliko će ti embrija vratiti, hoće li koji hititi ili ćeš prihvatiti rizik moguće višeplodne trudnoće, hoće li zamrznuti js i s kojim ih uspjehom i koliko odmrznuti. I opet se pozivam na sviju prvu rečenicu. Žalosno!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

dvaput sam procitala bigblue i dvaput potpisujem
arlene shvacam da je ponekad lakse linijom manjeg otpora, ali previse vremena i  zivaca potroseno na borbu za novi zakon, iako to mozda onima koji nisu bili direktno ukljuceni ne izgleda tako, da bi se sada ponasali kako je doktor rekao, koji zna da je zakon promijenjen, ali svejedno inzistira na psiholoskom savjetovanju

----------


## ledena

preporuka mog ginica je bila vv.kada pokupim sve sta treba,da se najavim tamo.na forumu sam nekih mj. i pol,uglavnom na temi azoo.mjeseci su trebali da mm,ne ja,da prihvati stanje.urolog ga nije upututio kod psihologa.mozda je trebao.ginekolog mi je objasnio sta ce se dogadjati u postupku.nije ni spomenuo da odemo do psihologa ako imamo neke dvojbe.ako nam onda nije niti spomenut psiholog,kada mozda je i potreban,sta ce mi sada?!?koji fak ce mi sada?!

----------


## Jelena

Drago mi je BIgBlue da si izartikulirala da je odlazak onih parova na P&P koji ne osjecaju da im to treba, pljuska svima koji su se borili za donosenje novog zakona. Da je do doktora, ne bi se nista promijenilo, i dalje bi vam bacali vase jajne stanice. Naprosto doktori se nisu borili, nego su se slikavali s Milinovicem. P&P je simbolika u svakom smislu. Od toga da se na neki nacin kaze hvala onima koji su se usudili suprostaviti HDZu, Mileticu i Kaptolu, do toga da se kaze da smo pacijenti i da nam treba medicinska pomoc, a ne nalaz psihologa i potvrda pravnika. Ove jednostavne upute moze dati i medicinska sestra, njezin je sat jeftiniji, a puno je kompletniji djelatnik u nasoj prici.
Ja dugo nisam isla na postuoke kod nas, sto zbog 3js, sto zbog p&p, a onda sam progutala ... i otisla. Totalna trauma.

----------


## sanda1977

psihološko mi je ok prošlo,ali pravno mi je bilo koma....skoro sam ovom šamarčinu odvalila....bahat,bezobrazan....ali sam ga dobro naspuštala i spustila ga na zemlju,jedva nam je dao potpis...

----------


## maca papucarica

Ono sto je mene najvise zaskakljalo kod ocito jos uvijek aktualnog pp savjetovanja je cinjenica da lijecnici mpo jako dobro znaju kakva je njihova uloga u zivotima pacijenata i kad oni nesto toplo preporuce-pacijenti poslusaju! Tu bas i ne vidim veliku slobodu izbora, A ONI TO ZNAJU!
Druga stvar koja me smeta, ako je dobrovoljno i neobavezno, cemu onda potvrda da se to proslo i, cure, hocete li tu potvrdu priloziti nalazima ili ostaviti kuci da skuplja prasinu?

----------


## geceta

Dobro pitanje,maco!
I slazem se da ti savjetovanje vise treba kod neuspjeha a lista pitanja nije savjetovanje.
Sanda,sad su dvije tete u pravnom,jako drage i konkretne

----------


## Richy

Ja još čekam mengu i da treći dan krenem gore na VV...meni dr. nije rekao da trebam donijeti nikakve nove nalaze za slijedeći postupak ( s tim da sam nedavno već vadila papu?! ),samo mi je rekao da nastavim sa bromergonima zbog hormona i da se poč. devetog mjeseca javim prvi dan i dođem treći...danas idem po uputnice i to je to, šta bude!I još nešto...čula sam i čitala od dosta vas da ste vadile one nalaze na hepatitis, sifilis, krvnu grupu i to...ali ja to nisam nigje vadila niti mi je doktor to uopće napomenuo, a imam iza sebe već jedan neuspjeli postupak ICSI?! :neznam: E sada, ako budem išla bez veze...šta mogu!?No i ne nadam se da će pregled proći u savršenom stanju...opet će sigurno biti nekih cistica i tako...Ma samo da ja odem gore, pa ću vidjeti što i kako dalje?! :Sad:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Ja još čekam mengu i da treći dan krenem gore na VV...meni dr. nije rekao da trebam donijeti nikakve nove nalaze za slijedeći postupak ( s tim da sam nedavno već vadila papu?! ),samo mi je rekao da nastavim sa bromergonima zbog hormona i da se poč. devetog mjeseca javim prvi dan i dođem treći...danas idem po uputnice i to je to, šta bude!I još nešto...čula sam i čitala od dosta vas da ste vadile one nalaze na hepatitis, sifilis, krvnu grupu i to...ali ja to nisam nigje vadila niti mi je doktor to uopće napomenuo, a imam iza sebe već jedan neuspjeli postupak ICSI?!E sada, ako budem išla bez veze...šta mogu!?No i ne nadam se da će pregled proći u savršenom stanju...opet će sigurno biti nekih cistica i tako...Ma samo da ja odem gore, pa ću vidjeti što i kako dalje?!


evo richy ne se ljutiti sto te uzimam za primjer, ali moram priznati da je meni puno bitnije napraviti hiv i hepatitise, nego psihološko savjetovanje, koje vise nije obavezno
pretpostavljam da je neuspjeli postupak bio po starom zakonu, a koliko se sjećam osim p/p savjetovanja i ovi testovi su bili obavezni, pa kako onda nije trazeno od tebe da ih napravis
to samo dokazuje hrpu gluposti koje se događaju u ovoj drzavi

----------


## geceta

Richy, to je nama isto i po starom zakonu bilo pod obavezno, ocito si im promakla, samo mi mi nije jasno kako. Ti nalazi vrijede 6mjeseci i moraju se cak i ponavljati a ne samo za prvi postupak

----------


## Richy

Ma sve je meni jasno što vi pričate...I ja sam stvarno od jedna od onih koja se strogo drži svih uputa liječnika i što god se od mene tražilo, ja sam uredno to napravila...Sada jedino da kada sam tamo gore vadila krv za hormone i to...da mi možda tamo nisu odmah izvadili nalaze i za to, ali ne bih rekla!I meni je to bitno, to naravno da stoji, bez daljnjeg.....samo kažem da to dr. od mene nije tražio!Ali smatram da valjda kod njega u njegovom računalu i svim podacima koji su mu prikazani kada dođem k njemu, da bi mu to moralo biti sve jasno vidljivo što nedostaje i što treba?!Valjda bi mi rekao, pobogu...da nešto nije bilo kompletirano prije ulaska u postupak?!Baš ću mu to napomenuti kada dođem gore ovih dana, da vidiš što će mi reći!?

----------


## kitty

Richy, sigurno ti na VV-u nisu vadili krv za te markere jer se to radi na transfuziologiji, dakle oni iz Zg na Petrovoj 3 i ne znam da li još negdje, a mi ostali u svojim bolnicama na odjelu transfuziologije.

----------


## Jelena

Može se u ZG i na Zaraznoj u Rockefellerovoj. Barem se moglo pred cca 1,5 godinu.

----------


## Richy

Koliko je bitno baš doći 3.dan ciklusa??Ja nekako imam osjećaj da sam do navečer "gotova", da budem procurila..to znači da bi mi se u tom slučaju sutra računao kao 1.dan ciklusa,ne??To znači da će me onda najvjerovatnije naručiti za petak...a meni puno bolje odgovara subota!Što mislite da li je moguće da me naruče za subotu, 4.dan ciklusa??Da li subotom bude gužva gore??Dr.Alebić radi??

----------


## kitty

ako danas dobiješ M, i to bude prava svježa krv, onda ti se današnji dan računa kao 1.dc, bez obzira u koje doba dobiješ. 
prekasno ti je ići na pregled 4.dc ako misliš ovaj ciklus u postupak.

----------


## Jelena

Ne znam za VV, ali Maribor sigurno računa do 17 sati današnji dan, a poslije sutrašnji kao prvi. Richy, nisam pratila tvoj protokol, al ako si u dugom protokolu s Decapeptylima, ne bi trebalo biti medicinskih problema da započneš dan kasnije sa stimulacijom, al ne znam za tehničke probleme, tj. jesu li dri voljni naručiti te u subotu. U kratkom protokolu mislim da nije dobro kasniti sa stimulacojim, a bez pregleda ti neće dati da počneš sa stimulacijom. Pričekaj još malo za objavu prvog dana, pred postupak zna M i kasniti od cijelog uzbuđenja.

----------


## marincezg

> Richy, to je nama isto i po starom zakonu bilo pod obavezno, ocito si im promakla, samo mi mi nije jasno kako. Ti nalazi vrijede 6mjeseci i moraju se cak i ponavljati a ne samo za prvi postupak


ja sam vadila nalaze za sifilis, hepatitis, krvna grupa itd) prije 2 god 
do sad sam bila 6 x na potpumog. oplod.
nikad mi dr. A nije rekao da ih ponovim a kak ti velis vrijede 6 mj
sta si ti na svoju ruku vadila te sve nalaze ili ti je on reko da ih ponovis
jedino kaj sam na svoju ruku radila papa test ( nalaz od pape mi je bio nesto manje od god. dana

----------


## kitty

> Ne znam za VV, ali Maribor sigurno računa do 17 sati današnji dan, a poslije sutrašnji kao prvi.


VV računa ovako kako sam gore napisala, jednom sam imala situaciju da nisam dobila M do 14 sati, zvala gore da pitam do koliko sati trebam dobiti da bi se računalo kao prvi dan, oni rekli da nema veze u koliko sati, prvi dan je prvi dan samo je bitno da je svježa krv.

----------


## geceta

Potpis na kitty i napomena da je 4dc prekasno,barem su meni uvijek tako rekli a svaki postupak je bio drugaciji.
Sto se tice tih krvnih nalaza,posebno su mi sad naglasili da ih moramo ponoviti. ovo da vrijede 6mj procitah i tu negdje,davno je to bilo pa ne znam gdje.

----------


## Muma

Sad sam opterećena dok čitam o tim satima dolaska M, nadam se da će moja vještica stići sutra tokom jutra da nemam problema još i s tim.
*Geceta* imate vi kakvih planova za dalje? Do kad odmarate?  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Do daljnjega :Smile: obznanila sam to dr i totalno se slaze s nama.mislim da do proljeca sigurno a do tada kucna radinost i prirodni i homeopatski pripravci.

----------


## Muma

Ma nema smisla od postupaka kad se moraš psihički odmoriti. Uživaj s TM, to je najvažnije!

----------


## laky

> ako danas dobiješ M, i to bude prava svježa krv, onda ti se današnji dan računa kao 1.dc, bez obzira u koje doba dobiješ. 
> prekasno ti je ići na pregled 4.dc ako misliš ovaj ciklus u postupak.


nije ja sam tako startala sve ovisi

----------


## nina977

Cure,da li Tetraborat vaginalete idu na recept ili se plačaju'

----------


## Muma

Ja se ne sjećam ali znam da nisu skupe...nekih 40-ak kn.

----------


## ruža82

Nisam baš sigurna da se daju na recept, dolje u apoteci ih možeš kupiti, mislim da koštaju do 40kn!!

----------


## kitty

ne idu na recept, ali mislim da ne koštaju 40 kn, prije 15 ili tako nešto.

----------


## Muma

Cure, do koliko sati mogu zvati gore ako danas dođe M? Očekujem, tj NEočekujem je svaki tren (čudno što je već nema  :Grin: )...pa čisto da imam informaciju.

----------


## kitty

možeš do 14 sigurno, ali ako dobiješ i malo kasnije probaj, moguće da će se javiti. a u svakom slučaju možeš zvati i sutra tako da ne brini  :Saint: .

----------


## nina977

> ne idu na recept, ali mislim da ne koštaju 40 kn, prije 15 ili tako nešto.


Hvala ti na odgovoru!

----------


## nina977

Sorry,tek sad sam skužila da vas je više odgovorila,hvala vam na odgovoru! :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Definitivno ne idu na recept,30tak kn su koliko se sjecam.danas sam ih posjetila,nikog nije skoro bilo u cekaoni.i na putu od njih dobila al mi to sad prvi put nist ne znaci :Smile: 
Muma,ni sutra nije kasno,sretno!!!

----------


## geceta

A mogle smo skupa ic tssss

----------


## Muma

A ježi ga. Ja još čekam da dođe M. A bila je tako vjerna svaki ciklus i eto sad komplicira. Ako sad i dođe, bit će samo spotting. Dakle subota je moj dan  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Ja sam imala tocnu ko uricu,28.dan ujutro.otkad smo krenuli u postupke nikad nije ujutro i dode od 23.-36.dana,svaki put kak joj se sprdne

----------


## Muma

E vidiš, sinulo mi je "dal bi to moglo biti povezano s tim što sam bila u postupku?" - ne znam...misliš da može biti i ako si pod terapijom? Ja sam na duphastonima (već sam ko papagaj s tom informacijom  :Laughing: ), i uvijek je bila 3.dan do popodne od uzimanja zadnjeg.

----------


## bubekica

*muma* postoji sansa da se efekt klomica produzio jos jedan ciklus i da sad imas zuto tijelo koje ti jos pumpa progesteron. grafovima vise nis ne vjerujem.

----------


## geceta

Zna li itko broj onog centralnog saltera?ili info za uzv stitnjace??trebam hitno za prijateljicu

----------


## Muma

Bok!
Može samo inf ako se dolazi 3.dan ciklusa u koliko sati da se pojavim, u 8h, ne? Zaboravila sam pitati

----------


## ina33

> dr. a. mi je napomenuo da je po novom zakonu pravno-psiholosko savjetovanje ukinuto kao obavezno, ali da on svim svojim pacijentima namjerava sugerirati da odu, zbog informiranosti.


Je li onkolog šalje po defaultu pacijenta psihologu... zbog informiranosti? Na žalost, moja frendica je nedavno prošla malignu dijagnozu, nitko joj to nije preporučavao. Je li te šalje hematolog, reumatolog itd. nekom trećem da se informiraš o bolesti koju si došla kod njega liječiti. Pa zamisli ljepote da te svaki specijalist vezano za liječenje u njegovom polju, a svako ima svojih specifičnosti i ima još teških dijagnoza, zafrkava s dodatnim koljenom obigravanja kod jednoga koji će ti sve to objasnit. Zamisli da je default da se nakon što se obratiš bilo kojem specijalistu, tipa dermatologu, on pošalje prije nego što počne liječenje malo psihologu... jer poznato je da sve može imat utjecaj na kožu.. a pno toga je na psiho osnovi, ako uzmemo holistički. U krajnjoj liniji, pa i internet je nastao zato što dr-ovi nemaju vremena pričati, dakle... već jednog "psihologa" imamo. I nije doktorima pomogao, koji put unosi pomutnju. Hoću reći da je spika o bolesti imanentna specijalisti kojemu smo došli, ne može on od toga pobić.

Ma, ono. Žao mi je tih koje su klinike zapošljavale, ako jesu, da samo rade psiho savjetovanje, ali to nije problem pacijenata, već tih osoba i njihovih šefova, pacijenti imaju dovoljno svojih problema, a rješavali su već i zakon, da bi se sad još i logistikom na klinikama morali baviti u smislu da budu "sadržaj" nečijeg besmislenog posla.

----------


## ina33

I u stvari, ta rečenica koja upućuje na informiranje kod drugih tj. ... da je prihvatljivo da te o tvojoj bolesti i njenim reperkusijama (a još si, ajmo pretpostaviti, normalna, bez psiho problema) ne informira tvoj doktor specijalist s kojim si najviše u vezi, nego upućuje na nekog trećeg... baš je onako kapitulacija liječništva.... i razlog, po meni, sve veće popularnosti ćiri-biri alternative u svakom području, nije ograničeno samo na MPO... jer alternativa udovoljava, valjda, osnovnoj ljudskoj potrebi u svakom odnosu, uključivo doktor-pacijent - komunikaciji. Ono  :Sad: . 

Svojedobno (vrlo davno, davna vremena kad se "Svjetonazor" još ni nazirao nije) je bila anketa na VV-u, od koga ste se informirali o svojoj bolesti, bila tri polja a) od vašeg liječnika; b) od prijatelja c) interneta.... iz pristojnosti sam zaokružila, uz internet, i doktora... bilo mi bed ne zaokružit doktora jer mi je prirodno da me on informira. Sad bi trebali uvest "četvrtog čovjeka" - psihologa... Ono... koliko daleko mogu doktor i njegov pacijent ići? 

I kad će se taj odnos popraviti... prvo valjda moraju na tržištu "podivljati" svi ovi alternativci koji će udovoljavat potrebi spike, da doktori shvate da ne mogu bez komuniciranja.

----------


## Jelena

ina33
*X*

----------


## Richy

Muma...bilo bi dobro da se pojavis sto ranije,najbolje do 9.00h...jer do devet mozes biti gotova,onda on ide u salu iza i kada su guzve moze se dugo cekati da izadje van.Ja sam danas bila gore i nije bilo guzve.Dobila Lyndinette.Pijem ih do 19.09.pa cekam ciklus,onda opet treci dan sam gore sa uputnicom zs MPO!Da li netko od vas pije te tablete??U koje doba dana ih je najbolje piti?!Rekao mi je jednu dnevno.I da,danas me dr.A.sam pitao da li me slao do sada da vadim one nalaze za hepatitis,sifilis i to?!?Rekla sam mu da nije,pa je rekao na to...dobro,to cete sada obaviti!Eto,omaklo mu se...no bitno mi je da je danas proslo sve ok!!

----------


## Muma

*Richy* hvala! I planiram doći rano, čak u 7.30h za svaki slučaj da nema gotovo nikog.
Samo da te pitam, jesi bila već u nekom postupku i kad?
Kako to da ti je dao Lyndinette? Ciste ili samo da smiri jajnike prije postupka?
Nije ti bitno kad ih piješ, ja sam kontracepcijske uvijek pila navečer. Važnije ti je da ih piješ svaki dan barem približno u isto vrijeme.

----------


## geceta

nema jos postupaka,barem ih do danas nije bilo pa ne idu u salu

----------


## analoneta

pozzzz....evo malo izbivala sa foruma.............EVO SAMO SE JAVLJAM DA SVIMA KOJI KRECU U NOVE POBJEDE DRŽIM  FIGE.NEMA ODUSTAJANJA!!!!!!! :Heart: ..

----------


## sanda1977

jedno pitanje...idemo kod androloga 17.9. u 7 i 45 smo naručeni,da li bude gužva i da li je ovo vrijeme samo tako rekla ili baš budemo na pregledu u 7 45...iz os smo pa da ne čekao tamo pola dana,ako smo već naručeni u to vrijeme...i još jedno pitanje  mm ide i na pregled i spermiogram šta treba pisati na uputnicama?! i koja šifra....već sam sve zaboravila....hvala vam

----------


## sanda1977

e sad još jedno pitanjce....kako je najbolje doći do vv-a....nismo bili u zg jaaaaako dugo....mm zna doći do kvaternika a dalje nema mo pojma ništa....eto pa baš da ne lutamo tamo.....hvala

----------


## Jelena

sanda, ako znate do kvaternikovog, onda je lako. Pretpostavljam da na Kvatrić dolazite ili iz Šubićeve ili iz Heinzelove, znači od kvatrića produžiti prema sjeveru (Domjanićeva ulica), na kružnom toku trebate na drugom izlazu izaći (ostanite u Domjanićevoj u lijevoj traci, iz desne se mora izaći na prvom izlazu). To je ulica Srebrnjak i onda prva ulica desno i tu ste. E sad za parkiranje ćete se malo morat motat po kvartu. Za nuždu možete na Kvatriću parkirati u garaži pa pješice gore, ima 10tak minuta pješice.

Ne znam je li ima neka posebna regulacija zbog radova. NIsam već dugo gore išla.

----------


## anica68

jedno pitanje ako idem u postupak sa smrznutom JS a nemam dopunsko osiguranje koliko plaćam odmrzavanje i postupak,nisam zaposlena ako to ima veze

----------


## geceta

Ne treba ti dopunsko ni za sta vezano uz postupke,bez brige.ja sam ga uzela pred pocetak MPO price pa mi na pravnom teta rekl da nisam trebala. Isto nisam zaposlena.

----------


## Anemona

Da pitam tu, ako zna koja. Tko će mijenjati dr. Kristijana Peroša i kad taj netko počinje s radom?
(Dr. Peroš je tu valjda do kraja 9.)???

----------


## geceta

Ma da?prvi glas!mi smo u sri bili kod njega i rekao je mm kad se opet vide,nije spominjao da ide ikam
Bila je glasina i da Alebic odlazi pa mi je sam rekao da su to izmisljotine

----------


## bubekica

prvi glas. ne svidja mi se ta vijest. nadam se da mi nece pobjec obojica...

----------


## geceta

Alebic ne odlazi,nikako

----------


## Muma

> Alebic ne odlazi,nikako


 :Grin:

----------


## Richy

Može mi netko reći, ovi nalazi na hiv,hepatitis i ostalo...rade se vađenjem krvi,ne??Nadam se da se nalazi ne čekaju dugo??!!

----------


## 123beba

Sandra, za muža trebaš samo jednu uputnicu za androloga I na njoj piše obično "pregled" a gore kada dođe oni s tim uputnicom obave sve što treba. Mi smo imali 2 pa je jedna propala...

Richy, ne znam radiš li to u Zg, no ako da, to sve obavis u Petrovoj 3 (zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu) i nalazi se podižu kod njih za tjedan dana.

----------


## Richy

123beba...hvala ti!Ne obavljam ja to u Zagrebu, to ću obaviti kod nas u bolnici u Požegi.Znam da su neke cure to već vadile tamo...samo me zanima da li se svi ti nalazi vade na način da se vadi krv iz vene ili ima još nešto??Nisam plašljivica, ali voljela bih znati što me čeka!?Thanks...

----------


## kitty

obično vađenje krvi, bez brige. nalazi budu obično gotovi za 7-10 dana.

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti puno,draga Kitty... :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

cure puno vam hvala na odgovorima,sjajne ste  :Dancing Fever:  :rock:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> jedno pitanje...idemo kod androloga 17.9. u 7 i 45 smo naručeni,da li bude gužva i da li je ovo vrijeme samo tako rekla ili baš budemo na pregledu u 7 45...iz os smo pa da ne čekao tamo pola dana,ako smo već naručeni u to vrijeme...i još jedno pitanje  mm ide i na pregled i spermiogram šta treba pisati na uputnicama?! i koja šifra....već sam sve zaboravila....hvala vam


Sanda mi smo isto iz slavonije(okolica Vk), mm je izvadio jednu uputnicu pisalo je kompletan androloški pregled, bili smo naručeni u 9h, ,pa je sestra zvala da dođemo do 8 radi vađenja krvi, al na kraju nije morao vaditi krv, jer je već imao nalaz od hormona što je radio u Osijeku. Bila su dva čovjeka prije njega, svaki je bio unutra nekih maksimalno 20min. MM je prvo bio kod doktora, a onda dao uzorak za spermiogram i to je to. Mislim da smo u 9.05h izašli iz bolnice. Za put najbolje si ukucaj u google karte put od Osijeka do bolnice, sve ti napiše, jednostavno je, meni se čini jednostavnije ako ideš od Dubrave, a mm slavonskom avenijom pa gore na sjever, Heinzlovu i to kak ti je već jedna od cura opisala! Sretno! I za šifru se ti nemoraš brinuti to ti doktor opće prakse mora znati, to mu je posao, mislim da je N49.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Jel to istina za dr. Peroša?! Nadam se da nije, napokon normalan doktor i onda da ode... :No:

----------


## Muma

Bok cure!
Samo da javim da sam danas bila na VV. Nije još prestrašna gužva ali počele smo se skupljati  :Love: . Samo su danas bili nešto spori - nismo upadale kod doktora ko na traci.
Ja krećem dalje u borbu, cista hvala Bogu nema  :Naklon: , dobila sam ponovno klomiće s obzirom da sam dobro reagirala na njih prošli put. U planu je (nažalost) AIH ali ja se još uvijek nadam da se plan može i promjeniti  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Jel to istina za dr. Peroša?! Nadam se da nije, napokon normalan doktor i onda da ode...


Dva puta sam zvala u roku par tjedana i dobila isti odgovor.
Dr. odlazi na neku dodatnu specijalizaciju i još ne znaju tko će ga mijenjati i ne naručuju nikoga.

----------


## bubekica

nama su u 8.mj. rekli da zovemo iza 17.9. da ce onda znati raspored. dosta nam je bitno da mm obavi pregled u listopadu, jer na nalazu pise kontrola za 2-3mj., a bio je na pregledu 9.7.

----------


## zeljka84

pozdrav svima 
evo vracam se i ja polako na forum i krecem u novi postupak-nadam se uspjesniji...ljeto sam uzela za sebe i svoje guste, izbacila iz glave sve vezano za mpo...sad sve ispocetka.
zvala dr.jukic i rekla mi da ne moram doc 3dc na pregled nego da izvadim briseve i markere i da pijem kontracepciju i dodjem gore 3 dc sa uputnicom za IVF. sad imam jedan problem,rekla mi je da krenem pit kontracepciju ali ja sam je uzela tek nakon vikenda-jer nisam mogla doc do ginicke da mi da recept.pijem je od 5.dc a ne 3.kako je inace...jel to sad problem? ima li koja iskustva s tim?

----------


## laky

nije problem

----------


## geceta

Muma,sretno!!!

----------


## Muma

> Muma,sretno!!!


Hvala ti! Bit ćeš informirana  :Wink: 
Nadam se da ti više nećeš biti gore, i da ćemo čudom prirode biti zajedno trbušaste!

----------


## geceta

He he,hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

laky,hvala...znaci pijem isto 21 dan iako sam krenula pit 2 dana kasnije

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda mi smo isto iz slavonije(okolica Vk), mm je izvadio jednu uputnicu pisalo je kompletan androloški pregled, bili smo naručeni u 9h, ,pa je sestra zvala da dođemo do 8 radi vađenja krvi, al na kraju nije morao vaditi krv, jer je već imao nalaz od hormona što je radio u Osijeku. Bila su dva čovjeka prije njega, svaki je bio unutra nekih maksimalno 20min. MM je prvo bio kod doktora, a onda dao uzorak za spermiogram i to je to. Mislim da smo u 9.05h izašli iz bolnice. Za put najbolje si ukucaj u google karte put od Osijeka do bolnice, sve ti napiše, jednostavno je, meni se čini jednostavnije ako ideš od Dubrave, a mm slavonskom avenijom pa gore na sjever, Heinzlovu i to kak ti je već jedna od cura opisala! Sretno! I za šifru se ti nemoraš brinuti to ti doktor opće prakse mora znati, to mu je posao, mislim da je N49.


hvala ti puno....hm on nikada nije vadio hormone..????
onda to brzo ide....možda će morati vaditi hormone...

----------


## laky

> laky,hvala...znaci pijem isto 21 dan iako sam krenula pit 2 dana kasnije


da,nebrini imala sam sličan slučaj i dr mi je rekao da nije problem

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Sanda vadit će mu onda odmah tamo, al to ti ide brzo, minuta posla!
Mi danas dobili nalaz od spermograma, opet azoospermia, sad moramo raditi kariogram i mikrodelecije y kromosoma i onda će na punkciju testisa.. a baš sam se nadala da će ovaj put biti nešto..

----------


## bubekica

U dobru i zlu, zao mi je..
Mm danas zvao i narucili ga za sijecanj, dr.P. nema iduca 3 mjeseca, pretpostavljam da je u 9.mj jos tu. s obzirom da mi prije kretanja dalje trebamo samo ponoviti sgram, postoji li sansa da mi priznaju nalaz koji nije njihov? Koga i kako da pitam? Voljela buh o tome direktno popricati s dr.A., al ne znam kako do njega.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ja mislim da bi vam mogli priznati nalaz, možda da probaš nazvati na broj na koji se naručuješ kod doktora A., pa da pitaš kako možeš doći do njega..neznam, mislim da to nebi trebao biti problem, još pogotovo ako je normospermia?

----------


## bubekica

Ma kakva normo, kod nas je teska oligoastheno bez ijednog pokretnog. Probat cu sutra nazvat. Nije mi ni problem otic gore, samo me zanima dal ce imat smisla.

----------


## nina977

Evo cure,meni danas stigla vještica,u srijedu sam gore i ako bude sve ok krećemo!

----------


## Muma

> Evo cure,meni danas stigla vještica,u srijedu sam gore i ako bude sve ok krećemo!


Sretno ti! Možda se i sretnemo  :Grin:

----------


## zeljka84

Curke,kad ste isle na ponovni postupak,dal je i muz morao ponovno radit spermiogram, briseve i markere?meni dr. nije nista rekla za njega a ja zaboravila pitat.rekla je samo za mene, ja se sad sjetila!?

----------


## zeljka84

hvala i setno laky :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Sretno ti! Možda se i sretnemo


Hvala ti.Bit će mi drago ako se vidimo!Sretno!

----------


## laky

> Curke,kad ste isle na ponovni postupak,dal je i muz morao ponovno radit spermiogram, briseve i markere?meni dr. nije nista rekla za njega a ja zaboravila pitat.rekla je samo za mene, ja se sad sjetila!?


u istoj klinici mislim ne

----------


## Muma

Moj nije morao ništa ponavljati jer je sve bilo ok s njim. Pa vjerojatno bi ti rekla da mora i on nešto ponavljati ako je tebi govorila što moraš...

----------


## ivana2198

Bok curke,  zanima me nakon koliko vremena bi ja mogla ponovo ići na postupak, iz vaših iskustava kako to ide???
Bili smo u 07/12...  stimulirani s gonalima + decortin.

----------


## geceta

Nama je rekla sve ponovit

----------


## sg12

> Bok curke,  zanima me nakon koliko vremena bi ja mogla ponovo ići na postupak, iz vaših iskustava kako to ide???
> Bili smo u 07/12...  stimulirani s gonalima + decortin.


I mi smo bili u 7/12, dr. rekao da se opet javimo u listopadu.

----------


## geceta

Ivana, ovisi dal se radilo o stimulaciji, polustimulaciji, prirodnjaku i sto se dalje planira. Pretpostavljam da ces nakon stimuliranog sad u listopadu ic sa smrznutim ako ih imas ili u polustimulaciju ili prirodni, u stimulaciju sigurno neces

----------


## zeljka84

a valjda bi rekla da mora i on,nadam se da nece sad kad dodjemo u zg i kad se pripremim za postupak...sjetila sam se jer je s menom sve ok a on ima manjak pokretnih spermica pa mi to malo cudno da on nemora nista.nije mi ni rekla da treba doc i on

----------


## zeljka84

Ivana,ja bila u 5.mj stimulirani i rekla mi dr. da se javim u 9. s nalazima

----------


## piki

Ivana i ja sam bila u 7. mj u stimuliranom pa mi je rekla dr. da mogu odmah dalje, ali neki blaži oblik stimulacije.

----------


## ivana2198

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima, a budem onda pričekala ovaj mjesec pa ću u se u  10 mj. naručiti na pregled pa što bude!!!   :Smile: ))

----------


## nina977

Cure molim vas pomoć,prošli put kad sam bila kod dr.A rekao mi je da pripremim Tetraborat vag.,naravno ja sam ih kupila i danas sam bila kod njega i startam od danas sa pikanjem ali smo ja i on zaboravili na Tetraborat.Moje pitanje je kad ih počnjem stavljati i kliko dana,vidim da ih u paketu ima 10?

----------


## geceta

One ti idu odmah kad krenes s uzimanjem cega vec,koliko se sjecam,vecer prije punkcije ne idu,to ga jos priupitaj.ugl,ne potrose se sve.

----------


## nina977

Hvala ti! Baš sam smotana!

----------


## geceta

Nema na cem?zast bi bila? Oni isto cesto zaborave sto su rekli da bude sljedeci puta :Smile:

----------


## ledena

pozdrav svima!danas dobila uputnicu za VV...naravno,neka se narucim telefonski,a broj neka nadjem kako znam...nikada bila,prva stanica je da se narucim za konzultacije ili sta vec.ovdje ne znaju sta mi treba od nalaza,pa nek ja najbolje potegnem 250km fo zgb da priupitam....nema veze..za sada bih vam bila zahvalna da dodjem do broja..znam da sma ga negdje vidjela,ali ne sjecam se gdje..hvala

----------


## reny123

ledena, broj za narudžbe ti je 01/2353907. Ponesi sve što imaš od ginekološke dokumentacije. Daljnje upute o pretragama ćeš dobiti od dr. na 1. pregledu. nadam se da si tražila putni nalog od svog primarnog ginekologa kad već potežeš toliki put.

----------


## ledena

ren123,puno hvala.ne,nisam dobila putni nalog jer ga daju smao za osijek...trazila sam ga,totalno me otepla.imala sma cirkus oko svega,45 min teskih rasprava sa ginickom,pa sa sestrom.nakon sto su me bogovski uzrujale,kada sam i ja povisila ton,receno mi je da ja u glavi nisam za mpo...idemo sa dijagnozom azoo,ja sam ok...ali nisu odoljele da me skajlaju da sma ja u glavi bolesna...eto,sta da kazem...

----------


## reny123

ledena, ne znam što bih uopće na ovo rekla. Ako je moguće promijeni liječnika. Problematika s kojom se nosimo je teška sama po sebi, a ako nemaš razumnog doktora i podršku, bude još teže. Takvi stresovi ti stvarno nisu potrebni.

----------


## ledena

tim bez nositelja,tu su me svrstali.jedan mi uzimao briseve,drugi mi radio uzv,a treca nalaze ocitavala.sta da kazem...i svaki je rakeao,idete dalje,nema potrebe da idete kod jednog lijecnika.cisto nasutavanje

----------


## geceta

Ja putujem svojoj ginicki. prica je preteska pa da bi te jos i oni gnjavili.ima i drugih doktora pa bolje otic nego trpit neljudskost ili nestrucnost.
Broj si dobila,pise na prvoj strani. Dok cekas prvi pregled,iscitaj prvih par i zadnjih par strana,i rodinu brosuru.
Sto se tice putnog naloga,ide iznad 50km al buduci da mpo rade i u Osijeku,mislim da ne mozes vise dobiti ali ima cura iz Slavonije pa ce ti one bolje znat rec.
I da,na komentare i grozan tretman se naviknu,dobit ces ga i od onih od kojih se to najmanje ocekuje

----------


## Muma

*ledena* suosjećam s tobom, proživljavala sam jako sličnu priču prošle godine i mogu reći da mi je to do sad bio najteži dio MPO puta. Ako već ne možeš odabrati doktora, naoružaj se živcima, traži ih uputnice i sve što ti mpo kaže i znaj da na to imaš pravo! Odi sa stavom i izađi sa stavom. A probleme rješavaj na VV sa srdačnim ljudima!

----------


## jo1974

[QUOTE=ledena;2215597]tim bez nositelja,tu su me svrstali.jedan mi uzimao briseve,drugi mi radio uzv,a treca nalaze ocitavala.sta da kazem...i svaki je rakeao,idete dalje,nema potrebe da idete kod jednog lijecnika.cisto nasutavanje[/QUOTE

tim bez nositelja,hm, ledena da nisi slučajno iz slavonskoga broda,ako jesi javi se na pp ,za savjet kako do lječnika pozz

----------


## clematis

pozdrav cure, evo i mene na vasim stranicama.
ukratko da objasnim, imala sam spontani sa 5-6 tjedana i kiretazu, nakon toga smo pokusavali opet al nis se nije uvatilo.
u 3 mjesecu na redovnom sistematskom mi otkriju veliku cistu na jajovodu i da to moram hitno operirat.
Moj doc mi je dao neke hormone par dana u nadi da je ipak folikularna cista i da bi mogla puci. Nazalost nije pukla i ja sam se u roku tjedan dana nasla na operaciji.
e sad, kazu unutra totalni nered, priraslica ko u prici, operacija je trajala 4 sata i morali su mi izvadit jajnik i dio jajovoda.
phd analiza nije nista pokazala kao niti bakterioloska.... ne znaju od cega je ta cista nastala, kao nije folikularna, nije endometricna i bla bla bla...
da ne duljim meni je moj doc rekao da ja nemam sta vise cekat, jer jedan jajovod nemam, 31 mi je god i time sam kandidat za mpo.
e sad ja sam malo citala o svemu tome, al iskreno nis nisam skuzila....  :Sad: 
sta mi je prvo ciniti:
kod soc doc traziti uputnicu, sta mora pisat na njoj?
da li i mm mora ici na neke preglede, koje i od koga dobije uputnicu?
u kojem roku dodjes na red za pregled?
da li da usporedno trazim i uputnice za hormonsku sliku i koje sve hormone tak da imam pripremljeno kad dodjem na pregled?
 eto malo sam previse oduzila, ispricavam se...
moram priznat da mi je ovo jako veliki stres, jer nikad nisam imala gin problema, isla sam na pregled svakih 6 mj do god dana i uvijek je sve bilo ok a sad ispada da je sve katastrofa  :Sad:

----------


## jo1974

kao prvo dobro došla i što prije otišla sa ovog foruma i d SE PRESELIŠ NA TRUDNIČKI FORUM,PITAŠ ŠTA PRVO UČINITI
idi na prvu stranicu ove teme i počni čitati i tu ti sve piše što tebe zanima,ja nemam puno vremena da pišem možda netko drugi  ti napiše,,za tvog muža uputnicu daje njegov soc.doktor a za tebe tvoj ginić,prvi dan ciklusa na ruči se na pregled i to je to tamo češ sve doznati od doktora,pozz isretno

----------


## frka

clematis, dobrodošla!

pošto pišeš na potpomognutoj na Vuk Vrhovcu, pretpostavljam da tamo namjeravaš kod MPO specijaliste.
prije svega se naruči na konzultacije kod jednog od dr-a na VV-u (osobno preporučam dr. Alebića kao starijeg i iskusnijeg) - broj ti je na prvoj stranici topica, a uputnicu za te konzultacije ćeš dobiti od ginekologa. 
dr. će ti na konzultacijama dati popis svega što trebate obaviti i ti i muž (ti ćeš morati vaditi hormone na VV-u 2.-5. dan ciklusa, a muž će morati odraditi spermiogram. oboje ćete morati vaditi krvnu grupu i nalaze na HIV, hepatitis i sl. - to se obavlja u Petrovoj 3 ili Mirogojskoj). tebi će također trebati friški nalazi pape i briseva pa to možeš odraditi kod ginekologa i prije odlaska na VV. 

sretno!

(btw - ja nemam jedan jajnik i oba jajovoda i uspjeli smo praktički iz prvog pokušaja!)

----------


## clematis

> (btw - ja nemam jedan jajnik i oba jajovoda i uspjeli smo praktički iz prvog pokušaja!)


me like u!  :Very Happy: 

e da hvala na svim info, zeljela bi na vv jer mi je tamo jedna poznanica isla i ona je uspila od drugog puta...

----------


## Kjara

pozdrav svima, evo mene nakon dugo dugo vremena... :Embarassed: (godina)...ima dosta novih forumašica,pa dok barem novije ne pohvatam šaljem svima hrpu~~~~~~~~~~

mi se evo spremamo po bracu ili seku, cim dobijemo nalaze briseva i pape  moram se javiti dr.Alebicu i krecemo na ET smrzlića

----------


## ledena

samo da se prijavim da sam zvala danas na onaj broj sto mi je reny dala.bilo zauzeto sat vremena.ugl,neka se javim 1.dan ciklusa,pa ce mi reci sta dalje.tako da sliejdecih 15-tak dana cu ugl.cackati malo vise.super ste sve.neopisivo mi je lakse kada znam da se imam na koga osloniti.i zalosno mi je kada prozivljavamo neugodnjake od strane medicinara,jako zalosno.ali nema veze,idemo dalje...

----------


## geceta

Najbolje ti je zvati oko 11,ujutro imaju guzvu-sto fmetrije,sto pikice,postupci,sala.A mozes i kasnije.

----------


## beilana

cure, ja sam slijedeći tjedan  vjerojatno u utorak gore (možda i srijedu)
jel još koja?

----------


## Muma

> cure, ja sam slijedeći tjedan  vjerojatno u utorak gore (možda i srijedu)
> jel još koja?


Evo me!  :Grin:

----------


## laky

> pozdrav svima, evo mene nakon dugo dugo vremena...(godina)...ima dosta novih forumašica,pa dok barem novije ne pohvatam šaljem svima hrpu~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> mi se evo spremamo po bracu ili seku, cim dobijemo nalaze briseva i pape  moram se javiti dr.Alebicu i krecemo na ET smrzlića


opet skupa  :Smile: ))))

----------


## Kjara

> opet skupa ))))


nadam se da se vidimo :Smile: , kako ste vi, curka?

----------


## pandica

Pozdrav svima! :Smile:  
Nova sam na forumu, imam jedno pitanje u vezi s ginekolozima na VV - *koga* preporučujete? (ja znam samo da tamo radi dr. Alebić, ali to je sve) i još jedno - *kada* bi bilo najbolje *zvati* za naručivanje - danas već treći dan pokušavam i ništa(
Unaprijed hvala na odgovrima :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> cure, ja sam slijedeći tjedan  vjerojatno u utorak gore (možda i srijedu)
> jel još koja?


I ja bi mogla tako nekako...  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Pozdrav svima! 
> Nova sam na forumu, imam jedno pitanje u vezi s ginekolozima na VV - *koga* preporučujete? (ja znam samo da tamo radi dr. Alebić, ali to je sve) i još jedno - *kada* bi bilo najbolje *zvati* za naručivanje - danas već treći dan pokušavam i ništa(
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovrima


I doktor i doktorica Pavan-Jukić su super i mladi, mislim da ti nije važno koga odabereš jer nikad ne znaš tko će ti biti tamo na dan folikulometrija ili samog postupka (desi se da jednog nema pa drugim preuzima pacijente). Doktor je uglavnom stariji u praksi. A po pitanju zvanja gore...zovi dok ne dobiješ, tijekom jutra,  koji put treba upornosti.

----------


## beilana

ooo, pa bit će nas dosta, trač parti, looool.
ma meni je doktor zakon, doktorice se bojim, ne znam zakaj  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Ma ja se uvijek bojim dok sam gore! Tako da mi je teško reći čega. Ne spavam noć ranije i sve  mi curkeu čekaonici djeluju tako cool, smirene, jedino ja lupetam nožicom po zraku od straha...

----------


## geceta

ja preporucam bas suprotno, ne zvati ujutro zbog toga jer su optereceni drugim stvarima, vec oko podne pa nadalje. Meni su isto oboje super i slazem se s Mumom, bas je svejedno kod kog ces jer se nadopunjuju i rade skupa

----------


## Muma

Mislila sam ujutro kao do 14h. Ali dobro da si napomenula *geceta*, treba se zvati minimalno iza 10h.

----------


## pandica

Drage cure, hvala na odgovorima :Smile: 
Zvala sam danas u 1 popodne i odmah dobila, sestra je bila jako-jako ljubazna - rekla je da za početak moram samo uputnicu za ginekologa i onda nazvati za 1DC. Javim kod kojeg sam ginekologa na kraju dospjela :Joggler:  :Cekam: 
Hvala još jednom :bye:

----------


## beilana

cure, molim na pp broj moba od alebića, hitno mi treba

----------


## Richy

A ja sam evo,baš prošli puta prvi dan ciklusa zvala gore odmah nekako iza 8.00 h ujutro i odmah sam dobila sestru, naručila se i sve 5!!!meni je dr. Alebić prepredobar!!Što se tiče putnih naloga za nas iz Slavonije...hmmm, kod mene je to nula bodova!!Svoj prvi postupak sam sve obnavljala o vlastitom trošku, ni kune nisam dobila...tako da sami odlazak i povratak iz Zg, svaki puta me košta oko 200 kn...i nitko te ne pita da li ti to možeš ili ne?!Jednostavno su se ogradili time da je nama Slavoncima najbliža bolnica za te slučajeve u OS, i jedino do tamo možemo dobiti putni nalog ( barem je takav slučaj kod mene! ), a za Zg ništa!!Ee, sada jedno pitanje...da li itko od vas pije ove Lindynette??Da li imate kakve simptome od tih tableta??ja sam primjetila da sam dosta napuhana i osjećam jajnike, kao kad bi trebala dobiti mengu...neki koma osjećaj!?!Nisam ih do sada pila, pa me zanima da li ima još netko slične simptome??Trebala bi ih piti do 19.09. i čekati mengu...a prema ovim simptomima bojim se da bih mogla procuriti i prije nego ih prekinem trošiti?!?

----------


## geceta

Ma ja sam i od yasmina kojekakve simptome imala,strava!

----------


## ledena

meni su odmah dali uputnicu ovdje za kompletan prosireni pregled..mislim,to je tak islo.utrpali mi nalaze i uputnicu i rekli zovi i nek muz ide po uputnicu..odlicno su me spakirali.tako da cu tek saznati kakva uputnica mi treba.a za putne odmah mi ladno rekli nema i ne moze,ali za kasnije kad budu kontrole moooooozda....prvo sam ja muza tjesila kada smo saznali za azoo,a sada on mene bodri kad vidim u sta ulazimo jer sam ko pokisla kokos

----------


## geceta

Ledena,ocito je da jos niste na cisto sa svime,pa dajte si vremena.tko kaze da morate odmah sad krenuti?u ovom stanju cete tesko prolaziti kroz sve sto vas ceka
Uputnica ide za pregled i to je to,muzeva ide za pregled kod androloga-narucite se za isti dan

----------


## anabela1

[QUOTE=Richy;2217327]A ja sam evo,baš prošli puta prvi dan ciklusa zvala gore odmah nekako iza 8.00 h ujutro i odmah sam dobila sestru, naručila se i sve 5!!!meni je dr. Alebić prepredobar!!Što se tiče putnih naloga za nas iz Slavonije...hmmm, kod mene je to nula bodova!!Svoj prvi postupak sam sve obnavljala o vlastitom trošku, ni kune nisam dobila...tako da sami odlazak i povratak iz Zg, svaki puta me košta oko 200 kn...i nitko te ne pita da li ti to možeš ili ne?!Jednostavno su se ogradili time da je nama Slavoncima najbliža bolnica za te slučajeve u OS, i jedino do tamo možemo dobiti putni nalog ( barem je takav slučaj kod mene! ), a za Zg ništa!!Ee, sada jedno pitanje...da li itko od vas pije ove Lindynette??Da li imate kakve simptome od tih tableta??ja sam primjetila da sam dosta napuhana i osjećam jajnike, kao kad bi trebala dobiti mengu...neki koma osjećaj!?!Nisam ih do sada pila, pa me zanima da li ima još netko slične simptome??Trebala bi ih piti do 19.09. i čekati mengu...a prema ovim simptomima bojim se da bih mogla procuriti i prije nego ih prekinem trošiti?!?[/Q


Nije mi jasno to s putnim nalozima nikako, meni je tako bilo dok sam išla u Petrovu ginekolog mi nije nikako htio dati putni nalog tako  osim što smo kupovali lijekove morali smo i snositi troškove puta. Sad je situacija drugačija, promijenila sam ginekologa i bollnicu, sad smo u postupku na VV i putne dobijam bez problema. Moj savjet ti je ako ikako možeš promijeni ginekologa .I da ja sam također iz Slavonije, namA je Osijek bliže nego Zagreb ali preporuka ginekologa obzirom na moj Pcos i suprugovu Astenoteratozoospermiju bio VV

----------


## geceta

Ovisi o dijagnozi mahom i hzzo uredu,meni bi gin bila i dala prije dok se moglo ali ured nije uvazavao

----------


## nataša

ja sam iz slavonije, i svaki putni nalog uredno mi je ovjeren i dobila sam novce!! u početku su postavljali pitanje, ja sam pismeno obrazlagala, jedino u VV imaju androloga, smrzavaju i sl. bla bla bla...  i nakon toga nikad nije bio problem! probajte sa pismenim objašnjenjem, napričajte svašta, možda upali!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam iz slavonije, i svaki putni nalog uredno mi je ovjeren i dobila sam novce!! u početku su postavljali pitanje, ja sam pismeno obrazlagala, jedino u VV imaju androloga, smrzavaju i sl. bla bla bla...  i nakon toga nikad nije bio problem! probajte sa pismenim objašnjenjem, napričajte svašta, možda upali!!!!


svašta....pa ako ti ovjere u bolnici,šta imaju više pitati.....ja isto sada krećem, i dobit ću pn,a nismo mi krivi što su nesposobni u osijeku....mogu samo to obrazložiti.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje,da li sada mm isto mora ponjeti putni nalog jer ide kod androloga ili ja moram?!

----------


## hrki

Bokić drage moje,evo jučer oko 18 sati krenula M (ne brljavljenje već svježa krv).Zanima me koji mi je prvi dan jučer ili danas.Budući da se računanja razlikuju od doktora do pojedinih klinika ...Molim vas za pomoć!

----------


## butterfly101

> Bokić drage moje,evo jučer oko 18 sati krenula M (ne brljavljenje već svježa krv).Zanima me koji mi je prvi dan jučer ili danas.Budući da se računanja razlikuju od doktora do pojedinih klinika ...Molim vas za pomoć!




hej Hrki, ja čeka m da krenem sa terapijom. Meni su sestre rekle ako dobijem m do 14 h to se računa kao 1. dan. Što bi značilo da se tebi danas računa kao 1. dan jer si dobila jučer navečer.

----------


## butterfly101

Dali netko zna,koristila sam kontracepciju 4.mj.Sad krećem u novi postupak,nije mi baš jasno kako kontrac. djeluje na sam postupak. Dali da pospješi više jajnih stanica ili djeluju na njihovu kvalitetu. Do sada sam imala 12-13js. sa tim da sam uvijek na istoj stimulaciji,a zadnji put sam dobila i blagu hiperstimulaciju.

Jooo, cure moje umirem od straha, ovo mi je 6-ti ivf/icsi. Strava...

----------


## hrki

> Dali netko zna,koristila sam kontracepciju 4.mj.Sad krećem u novi postupak,nije mi baš jasno kako kontrac. djeluje na sam postupak. Dali da pospješi više jajnih stanica ili djeluju na njihovu kvalitetu. Do sada sam imala 12-13js. sa tim da sam uvijek na istoj stimulaciji,a zadnji put sam dobila i blagu hiperstimulaciju.
> 
> Jooo, cure moje umirem od straha, ovo mi je 6-ti ivf/icsi. Strava...


Zahvaljujem Butterfly101,što se tiče kontracepcije meni ju je dr,uvijek davao da smiri jajnike prije postupka te za stanjivanje endometrija koji mi je uvijek 3.dan ciklusa bio predebeo.Sretno u novom postupku!

----------


## geceta

Na VV se racuna prvi dan kao prvi dan bez obzira kad se dobije,dakle,hrki danas ti je drugi dan i sutra odi gore bez zvanja.bolje je doci i prerano nego prekasno.

----------


## jo1974

ja sam prošlu subotu procurila negdje oko 17h,s time da je pravo krvarenje krenulo kasno u noć,u ponedjeljak ujutro pošto sam se uspavala pa propustila vlak i išla busom nazvala sam sestre ujutro oko 7i30h,i rekla sam kad sam dobila i sve kako je bilo oni su mi rekli da dođem na pregled jer se to računa kao prvi dan i da mi je danas treći dan ,tako je i bilo išla na pregled i od desetog mjeseca startam sa stimulacijom,tako da hrki ti sutra moraš ići gore,sretno

----------


## butterfly101

vidiš, u svakoj klinici druga pravila!

----------


## sivka

Pozdrav cure sa VV, oprostite što upadam kao padobranac, naime do sada sam na SD sve obavljala ali nakon duže pauze  ( 1,5 god ) odlučila sam se dalje na VV, molim vas da mi kažete kaj sve trebam za prve konzultacije kod dr. i kad da zovem.. broj koji treba zvat... dali su isto tako duga čekanja na postupke kao i drugdje... oprostite na smetni i mnogim pitanjima.. hvala.. :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Jesu,da,u svakoj ide drugacije ali zapravo je najlogicnije ovo,ne gleda tijelo na sat a i cinjenica da moras dobit do 14,pa od 14 jos ima ohoho dana,pogotovo ako ne ides spavat prije ponoci  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

Sivka,nije bed,svaki dan jedna nova,s istim pitanjima pa da ne ponavljamo svaki dan,na prvoj strani pdf-a sve pise.Zovi poslije 11 i sve ce ti reci.

----------


## sivka

Hvala puno, jesam našla i pročitala..  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Hvala curke super ste.
Sutra smo gore,pusa! :Yes:

----------


## geceta

I sretno i jednoj i drugoj!!i svima!
Muma,novosti? :Wink:

----------


## Muma

*geceta* draga, ne znam kaj da ti kažem, novosti će biti sutra, nadam se konkretnije! Bila sam u četvrtak gore i bila sam u komi taj dan jer sam od dr.A. saznala nešto i ništa. Uglavnom, nešto je kimao, ja ga pitala "Što je, nije isto kao i zadnji put?" (kad sam super reagirala), on je mahao glavom da nije, ja sam pitala "Zar je tak loše?" a on kaže "Ma ne ne, samo uspoređujem s tim kak je bilo zadnji put"...i sad ga znaj. Ali bio je 8.dan ciklusa, sutra 12. pa ću vidjeti. Dr bi htio AIH a ja taaaako ne bih, čemu pitam se. Ja bih IVF. Eto, javim sutra što sam riješila... Kak si mi ti?

----------


## geceta

Ja mrak!divno,opusteno,ko da opce vise nemam veze s ovime i samo nek to tako nastavi :Wink: 
A on zna tako,kaze:nema potrebe da se bas svime mi zabrinjavamo.ima mozda i pravo.sretno ti bilo!vidjet ces,bit ce sve u redu :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Ma znam, već sam i ja komentirala da na neki način i ima pravo što ne govori previše, ali s druge strane bismo mi naravno htjele znati kako se stvari kreću.
Ajde baš mi je drago da se tak osjećaš, to znači da ti je stvarno bilo too much i morali ste to napraviti. S takvim stavom bit će prije spontana bebica nego jedna stimulirana!

----------


## karlita

8.8 rodila sam blizance sve je super prošlo trudnoća i porod
evo sličica mojih mališana i naravno vaš glas bi nam puno pomogao -registrirajte se i stisnite pored sličice +1
http://www.prettybaby.hr/details?baby=1664
sve za pelene
sretno cure

----------


## Sneki41

> 8.8 rodila sam blizance sve je super prošlo trudnoća i porod
> evo sličica mojih mališana i naravno vaš glas bi nam puno pomogao -registrirajte se i stisnite pored sličice +1
> http://www.prettybaby.hr/details?baby=1664
> sve za pelene
> sretno cure


Evo ja glasala! Steta sto se moze samo jednom  :Smile:  Drzim fige! Pusa bebacima!

----------


## Muma

Da prijavim svoje zadnje vijesti s VV-a. Koliko sam prošli put super reagirala na klomiće, toliko sam sad loše reagirala. Jedan jedini folikul s lijeve strane (i lošiji jajovod) + endić od 4mm! Na 12.dan ciklusa. Katastrofa. Sutra štoperica, u četvrtak AIH. Ovaj put nisam čak dobila ni estrofeme! Valjda je i dr.A podsvjesno digao ruke (moja psiha jest)  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## Strašna

Muma drži se!

Molim frišku informaciju, koliko je gužva gore. Eto mene najvjerovatnije u srijedu!

----------


## beilana

> Da prijavim svoje zadnje vijesti s VV-a. Koliko sam prošli put super reagirala na klomiće, toliko sam sad loše reagirala. Jedan jedini folikul s lijeve strane (i lošiji jajovod) + endić od 4mm! Na 12.dan ciklusa. Katastrofa. Sutra štoperica, u četvrtak AIH. Ovaj put nisam čak dobila ni estrofeme! Valjda je i dr.A podsvjesno digao ruke (moja psiha jest) .


draga, kad dođeš doma ponovite gradivo, čuda se događaju, vidi mene.
ja se nadam da zasad odlazim s ove teme kao pacijent VV-a, dogodila nam se spontana prirodna T, danas 15dpo beta 110, implantacija bila 10dpo pa je beta malo niža, al kaže dr A da je beta super. evo, spremali se u postupak u 10.mj, nadam se da ću nekom ustupiti svoje mjesto, još u petak beta, ak se lijepo dupla, da sam bez brige  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

I ovdje ti čestitam *beilana*!
*Strašna*, danas nije bilo strašno. Koje li rečenice!  :Laughing:  Počeo je dr raditi još i prije pola 8 i ponovno se radi "ko na traci", prije si vani nego unutra. Bilo nas je negdje oko 10ak.

----------


## Strašna

Super....hvala : ))))

----------


## ruža82

> Muma drži se!
> 
> Molim frišku informaciju, koliko je gužva gore. Eto mene najvjerovatnije u srijedu!


mi bili u petak, naručeni na 9 sati. bilo nas  je 3 ak se ne varam. pustoš, ali zato će u 10 mjesecu biti ludnica

----------


## Strašna

Bome da...
Ja cu stic oko 9. Prije sumnjam zbog busa....

----------


## geceta

beilana, CESTITKE!!!!  :Smile:  i da se skolski dupla !!!
Muma, zao mi je da su vijesti lose ali obicno kad su pocetne vijesti i ocekivanja bila nikakva, dogadale su se lijepe skolske trudnoce, zato ne daj da te tvoja psiha unisti. A to sto nisi dobila estrofeme, nema bas nikakve veze s vezom. Ja sam ih do sad jednom dobila a vidi mi liste. Bit ce to ok, samo ti moras bit pozitiva  :Love: 

strašna, sad jos opce nema nikog skoro gore ali ja strahujem zbog svih koji se prebacuju na VV, desit ce se i kod nas onda liste cekanja i sto ti ja znam sto sve ne :/

----------


## geceta

Beilana, a koja je kod Vas dijagnoza ako smijem pitati?

----------


## beilana

PCOS ali ono svi simptomi, inzulinska rezistencija, visok prolaktin (preko 1000), već sam 2 godine na sioforu i bromergonu i najbitnije začepljeni jajovodi. MM-nalaz super  evo kopiram s

----------


## geceta

kod nas je muski faktor u pitanju tak da ne znam zast se nadam "prirodnoj" T ali optimisticnija sam no ikad

----------


## hrki

Cure evo i mene sa VV.
Od 13.09.-03.10.sam na kontracepciji Lindynette,i nadam se da onda konačno krećemo sa postupkom. 
Čestitam Beilani od srca  :Klap: .

----------


## geceta

sigurno ces onda u postupak, Hrki, nemoj uopce misliti drugacije

----------


## 123beba

Beilana, čestitam!!!!!!!!! Neka se beta samo dupla i želim ti da imaš prekrasnu trudnoću!

----------


## nina977

I ja sam jutros bila gore,u četvrtak ponovno folikulometrija a punkcija najvjerojatnije za vikend.
Muma,sretno!
Beilana,čestitam-stvarno prekrasno!

----------


## nina977

Cure,da li se na VV rade i nedjeljom punkcije ili samo subotom?

----------


## geceta

Nedeljom uopce ne rade

----------


## laky

> Na VV se racuna prvi dan kao prvi dan bez obzira kad se dobije,dakle,hrki danas ti je drugi dan i sutra odi gore bez zvanja.bolje je doci i prerano nego prekasno.


ne prvi dan se računa ako se dobije do 18 sati

----------


## ledena

meni je sestra isto tako rekla,1.dan je ako se dobije do 18 sati

----------


## geceta

A ja sam i njih i dr pitala da sto ako dobijem navecer i odgovor je bio:nema veze,i dalje je to prvi dan. Ne znam kad su vam to rekle (meni u svibnju) jer stalno mijenjaju sisteme. Sad je i zastarjelo da se miruje nakon et i sestre kazu 5min. Isto kao sto dr kaze da je uzimanje normabela zastarjela metoda a druge klinike je mahom koriste. U svakom slucaju,i dalje se drzim toga da je bolje gore doci i drugi dan nego cetvrti (ako prvi dobijete u 18.03)

----------


## laky

ja sam na VV od 2007 i meni je dr rekao tako a o samom dolasku bolje je prije svakako i pitati ali nije ni toliki problem ako je 3 dan nedjelja doći u ponedjeljak,ja sam imala takav slučaj i imala dobitni postupak rezultat je u avataru.Ne reraigamo svi isto.Prije se kad je FET dolazilo 9dc a sad treći svatko ima svoj način rada.Na VV se nikad nije puno mirovala jer su samo 4 kreveta,a samo uzimanje bolovanja nakon ET je stvar pojedinca ja prva ne bih isla raditi zbog posla koji radim

----------


## Muma

Zeznuto je to s tim prvim danom ciklusa, baš kad je važno onda M zeza i dođe u neko glupo vrijeme. Ja se trenutno pitam da nisam možda sad loše reagirala na stimulaciju upravo radi dileme prvog dana. Najljepše je kad dođe ujutro pa sam mirna. Baš ću ih ponovno pitati za taj prvi dan.

----------


## bubekica

ako dobijem popodne, ionako ih zovem iduci dan i kazem na telefon - dobila sam sinoc u toliko i toliko pa nek si onda sami odrede hoce li ili nece to racunati kao prvi dan.

----------


## geceta

Laky,zadnjih par mjeseci nije pretjerana guzva,mozes lezati nekad i po 45min,al zdrzis od mjehura :Wink:  a ovo s poslom...svatko najbolje zna za sebe,ja sam i skroz mirovala i napustila dio posla jer sam radila s malom djecom,i isla na posao,i bila nezaposlena pa bila totalno bezbrizna ali slazem se da ako netko na poslu mora dizat teske predmete,da ni u kojem slucaju ne ide raditi.
A Muma,ti se prestani preispitivati ili cu ti doc dat po riti! Nema sto bi bilo da je bilo i da sam ovak i da sam onak. Gotovo je. Proslost ne postoji,sutra jos nije doslo, danas je bitno. Svaki ciklus je drugaciji i onda jednostavno nije sve se poklopilo.

----------


## hrki

> sigurno ces onda u postupak, Hrki, nemoj uopce misliti drugacije


Iskreno se nadam jer mi je to sad već četvrti mjesec kako ću koristiti kontracepciju.Ovaj put sam odlučila biti strpljiva,nadam se da će se na kraju i isplatiti   :Yes:

----------


## Muma

> Laky,zadnjih par mjeseci nije pretjerana guzva,mozes lezati nekad i po 45min,al zdrzis od mjehura a ovo s poslom...svatko najbolje zna za sebe,ja sam i skroz mirovala i napustila dio posla jer sam radila s malom djecom,i isla na posao,i bila nezaposlena pa bila totalno bezbrizna ali slazem se da ako netko na poslu mora dizat teske predmete,da ni u kojem slucaju ne ide raditi.
> A Muma,ti se prestani preispitivati ili cu ti doc dat po riti! Nema sto bi bilo da je bilo i da sam ovak i da sam onak. Gotovo je. Proslost ne postoji,sutra jos nije doslo, danas je bitno. Svaki ciklus je drugaciji i onda jednostavno nije sve se poklopilo.


 Yes sir! Pa znam da ne mogu ništa promjeniti u vezi stimulacije i sl, ali sam malo preuzela stvari u svoje ruke...jučer se pojavila blaga crta na lh-trakici (iako znam da to nije još pozitivno) pa će valjda danas biti pozitivna. U tom slučaju, moja js neće izdržati do AIH u četvrtak. E, i onda sam jučer pobjegla iz ZG kući svojoj po jednu dozu keksa  :Laughing: . Pa smo sad pokriveni do četvrtka  :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

Evo uspjela se naručiti kod dr. krajem prvog mjeseca, a trebala bih sad na kontrolu.

----------


## geceta

Mumach,ne brini,ak si spremna,dr ce to vidjet i ici ces ranije,svakak napomeni to s trakicom.
Za sve one kod kojih se radi o muskom faktoru:dr Peros po novom savjetuje apstinenciju od 7dana prije postupka ne vise 3-5

----------


## Muma

*geceta*, više ne idem gore do četvrtka kad je aih, bila sam na točno 2 folikulometrije kroz čitav taj period, naručivao me svaka 4 dana. Jučer je samo rekao da se vidimo u četvrtak  :Confused:

----------


## geceta

ma onda ti bude to to, sorry, opce ne znam koji je dan  :Smile:  ako ti je bila svjetlija crtica na trakici, to je to, ne brini

----------


## Strašna

Jooooj mene živo zanima šta će mi sutra reć.....

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*, želim ti jednu dobru stimulaciju sa super reakcijom i smotuljkom u konačnoj realizaciji. Već je vrijeme! Držim ti  :fige:  i javi nam novosti!

----------


## Strašna

Jaaaaaaaaooooo hvala ti draga! To su mi najljepše želje!
Javim novosti!!!

----------


## Muma

Tek sad sam skužila da si i ti bila u 7.mjesecu. Možda smo se srele  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

> Tek sad sam skužila da si i ti bila u 7.mjesecu. Možda smo se srele


Ma da? Pa moguće je... heh...

----------


## mima235

Apstinecija prije inseminacije je 7dana? Što to nije previše?

----------


## geceta

nije spominjao vrstu postupka samo preporucio da sada pokusamo tako, cak nas je i htio vratiti doma pa da se vratimo kroz 3 dana na sgram bas da vidimo bi li bio bolji rezultat s tj dana apstinencije. ja sam samo glasnik, i mi smo do sada apstinirali 2-5 dana max, jedva hi hi

----------


## Muma

Čakaj čekaj...a ako je spermiogram ok, onda isto tolika apstinencija? Pa kad smo mi radili spermiogram s tolikom apstinencijom (jer smo bili zeleni i nismo znali, a potrefila se gđa vještica), onda smo i dobili poštenu dijagnozu...asthenoteratozoospermia. A s apstinencijom 2-5 dana savršeno. Kaj se oni zezaju?!

----------


## bubekica

*geceta, muma* mislim da je to savjet dr.p. za specifican slucaj - i mm je predlozio za kontrolu apstinenciju 7 dana, jer je nakon 4 dana sgram bio blaga katastrofa. al mislim da to nikako ne znaci da bi svi trebali apstinirati 7 dana prije sgrama. zna se - 2-5 je idealno.

----------


## Muma

Pa trebalo bi biti tako. Pa nisu spermići postali žilaviji nego prije  :Laughing:

----------


## marincezg

> Da prijavim svoje zadnje vijesti s VV-a. Koliko sam prošli put super reagirala na klomiće, toliko sam sad loše reagirala. Jedan jedini folikul s lijeve strane (i lošiji jajovod) + endić od 4mm! Na 12.dan ciklusa. Katastrofa. Sutra štoperica, u četvrtak AIH. Ovaj put nisam čak dobila ni estrofeme! Valjda je i dr.A podsvjesno digao ruke (moja psiha jest) .


nemoj biti pesimista, ne, ne...
znas kako se kaze,  1 ali vrijedan, najbitnije  je da se oplodi i da ostane u tebi 9 mj
zapamti to  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*marincezg* hvala na podršci. Nadam se da će taj jedan biti vrijedan...samo da se ima kamo ugnijezditi - ali i na tome radim  :Grin:

----------


## 123beba

Muma, držim fige da uspije ovaj put i da budeš sretna i debela!  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

> Muma, držim fige da uspije ovaj put i da budeš sretna i debela!


 :Kiss:  Kad ti startaš?

----------


## geceta

Bubekica,da,tocno,prvo kad sam to i napisala,napisala sam kad se radi o muskom faktoru a ne da je to savjet za sve

----------


## 123beba

pa ja ne znam... strah me nadati se previše, no prije koji dan mi je endokrinolog dijagnosticirao hashimoto i TSH mi je još uvijek povišen tako da čekam slijedeću kontrolu hormona 6.11. pa tek ako tada TSH bude oko 2 mogu 3 dc doći k dr. A. Nekako mi se čini da ove godine ništa za nas...  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*123beba* a joooj, najgore je to čekanje i neznanje. Svejedno mislim da ćeš uspjeti još ove godine u postupak. Mislim da euthyrox brzo sredi stvari sa štitnjačom, a koliko vidim to je tebi jedini problem. Frendica mi ima situaciju ko i ti i brzo nakon terapije je zatrudnila, i to prirodno, a muž joj je imao kaos s-gram! Drž se!
*Strašnaaaa* novosti?

----------


## laky

> pa ja ne znam... strah me nadati se previše, no prije koji dan mi je endokrinolog dijagnosticirao hashimoto i TSH mi je još uvijek povišen tako da čekam slijedeću kontrolu hormona 6.11. pa tek ako tada TSH bude oko 2 mogu 3 dc doći k dr. A. Nekako mi se čini da ove godine ništa za nas...


koliki TSH a eutrox?

----------


## geceta

Meni je dr prepisao euthyrox jos u prvom postupku,kao malo smanjen rad pa ajd,zacas su nalazi postali idealni

----------


## geceta

Muma, draga, sretno ti sutra!!! znam da zelis na punkciju pa drzim  :fige:

----------


## 123beba

Ma moj TSH šeta malo gore, malo dolje, ali nikada ispod 3,95. Najveći je bio 6,99. Nakon 2 mjeseca euthyroxa od 25 mg je nalaz 4,2. Sada pijem 50 mg pa se nadam da će doći do tih famoznih 2 do idućeg pregleda. Uglavnom, ako nalaz bude ok, dok dođe M, dok dođemo gore k dr i najvjerovatnije dobijemo mjesec dana pilula, ne preostaje mi baš neka nada za ovu godinu... I to bi bilo ako sve bude po planu... No već sam se pomirila s tim pa pronalazim neke druge zanimljivosti u životu dok se ovo ne riješi...

----------


## Muma

> Muma, draga, sretno ti sutra!!! znam da zelis na punkciju pa drzim


Joj hvala ti, baš si  :Heart: . Već sam sad malo nervozna, jedva čekam samo da prođe (bilo kakav postupak) pa da živim u snovima slijedeća 2 tjedna  :štrika:

----------


## bubekica

Geceta, koliki je tebi bio tsh? Koliko dugo si bila na eurhyroxu prije postupka? Mislim da i mene ceka tak scenarij. Moj ths je 3,04. Buduci da smo inicijalno planirali ciljane s klomifenom, doktor na to nije obracao paznju, ali planiram ga sad kad odemo gore (28.9.) priupitat dal misli da je potrebna terapija prije postupka.

----------


## geceta

2.64 3 mj nakon terapije, prvi nalaz nemam  :Sad: . Dao mi je neposredno pred postupak i od onda sam na euthyroxu i kao nema potrebe nist mijenjati.

----------


## bubekica

Nisam te shvatila, koliko prije posupka si pocela s euthyroxom? Zanima me zapravo dal ce mi to produziti cekanje... Taj nalaz ti je znaci od poslije prvog postupka?

----------


## Muma

Zar i ti *bubi*, Bože koliko vas je na euthyroxu...

----------


## geceta

mene je odmah stavio na euthyrox kad sam krenula u prvi postupak, negdje s pocetkom stimulacije. Ovaj nalaz sam radila pred treci postupak.

----------


## bubekica

e *geceta* onda smo se konacno skuzile. mozda onda i mene tak stavi paralelno sa stimulacijom, ne svidja mi se ideja da prvo budem par mjeseci na euthyroxu. vidjet cemo  :Smile:  sad vec postajem uzbudjena.

----------


## geceta

ne bude, ne brini  :Smile:  i sretnooo

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene...ništa od postupka..od sutra krecem s kontracepcijom i slijedeci mjesec s uputnicom za postupak. u medjuvremenu trebam napravit kompletnu imunološku obradu......
I to je to....
Nisam previše razočarana...bolje i tako nego "mlatit praznu slamu".....ako se vec vidjelo da neide.....

----------


## geceta

hoces uspjet obavit imunolosku?? drago mi je da si i dalje pozitivna  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

mislim, kod mene je tlaka opce izvadit obicnu krv kolika imaju pravila u labosu, pa dok naprave nalaz, ma svasta. zato pitam

----------


## Strašna

Ej pa nemam pojma, iskreno rečeno...Otici cu cim prije kod svog ginekologa da mi da uputnice i uputi me sta i kud.....vecinu cu morat svakako u zg....
Javim vam se sutra.....s jos detalja....
danas je bila preguzva....
i ja sam preumorna.....  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Znaci krenule su navale?:/doista se bojim da ce nas od pocetka godine pocet odbijat i da ce se i tu stvoriti lista koliko ih se prebacuje sada na VV
Strasna,svakako javi kak napredujes

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* a baš sam mislila da će t staviti u postupak, ali dobro da nisi previše razočarana
*gecetić* nemoj nemoj...nekako su ti misli stalno zaljepljene na tu moguću listu, misli pozitivno  :voodoo:

----------


## 123beba

mene je isto strah liste... ionako se u ovih godinu dana nisam maknula sa mjesta, a i sama pomisao da bi još i na nekakvoj listi morala čekati mi je strašna...  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

evo ja dočekala svog m....hehehe
u ponedjeljak smo na androloškoj obradi....ako nađemo gdje je to  :Laughing:

----------


## geceta

:Smile:  ne bi nasli jer ste se toliko zazeljeli jedan drugog ili?  :Wink:  nije tesko pogodit gore

inace, stalno gledam tvoj potpis, citat dolje... to mi je omiljeni, ali u izvorniku, gubi se divna igra rijeci u prijevodu

sretno vam!!

muma, javi kak je bilo i kaj je bilo

----------


## sanda1977

> ne bi nasli jer ste se toliko zazeljeli jedan drugog ili?  nije tesko pogodit gore
> 
> inace, stalno gledam tvoj potpis, citat dolje... to mi je omiljeni, ali u izvorniku, gubi se divna igra rijeci u prijevodu
> 
> sretno vam!!
> 
> muma, javi kak je bilo i kaj je bilo


hehehe,pa nismo se vidjeli 3 i pol mj...uh....bilo je  :rock: 
a sada malo apstinencije... :Grin: 
taj citat sam davno vidjela izrezbaren na školskoj klupi i od tada je ostao izrezbaren u mojoj glavi....malo me panika lagano hvata....odmarala sam preko ljeta nisam ni mislila ni na cikluse ni na ništa vezano uz Mpo....čak me ponekada pekla savjest zašto sam zaboravila na to,ali mislim da mi je to i trebalo...da napunim baterije!
eto moja sezona opet kreće,pa ćemo vidjeti da li će biti rezultata....
ma samo da mi se bar oplode js....to mi je najveći problem..... :Sad:

----------


## geceta

totalno te kuzim  :Smile:  ja sam se uhvatila sinoc prije spavanja da nisam znala koliko mi ih je do sad vraceno, sto smo za koji postupak imali, bas sam se izbacila i svida mi se tako  :Smile: 
oplodit ce se, samo pozitiva :fige:

----------


## sanda1977

> totalno te kuzim  ja sam se uhvatila sinoc prije spavanja da nisam znala koliko mi ih je do sad vraceno, sto smo za koji postupak imali, bas sam se izbacila i svida mi se tako 
> oplodit ce se, samo pozitiva


hvala ti!  :Love: 
jer....ćemu se nadati ako se ne oplodi,zar ne?!
ma ja mislim da hoće....da će biti sve ok... :Yes:

----------


## Richy

Konačno sam dobila i nalaze na hepatitis,hiv i to...naravno sve je ok...neg...neg..neg...a i muž i ja smo iste krvne grupe, i to B pozitivna, pa ne znam da li je to dobro ili loše?!?Hmm...I tlak mi je u redu, dr. mi je prošli puta rekao da ga moram par puta iskontrolirati kod svoga liječnika, jer mi je bio lagano povišen...ali i tlak mi je dobar,normalan...još samo da popijem do kraja i te Lindynette, da dobijem mengu, pa treći dan pičim fore sa uputnicom za postupak!!baš me zanima što me tada čeka...Hormone sam prošli puta na VV vadila i nadam se da će biti ok?!?...Baš me zanima da li ću konačno krenuti, ili će me opet nešto zavući bezveze???!!

----------


## geceta

i meni ti je tlak na prvom pregledu bio povisen a inace imam full niski tlak i jos sam se pukla smijat kad su mi rekli da imam visok tlak, nervoza. Ja cu morat opet sve hormone pa nemam pojma vise kak to ide, narucim se ili dodem sam? na koji ono dc? morat cu si ponovit i TSH i T3, T4. uglavnom, receno mi je da dodem sa svim friskim nalazima  :Smile: 
Richy, ici ces, evo copram te da startas uskoro  :Smile: 

ma Sanda, cim ste napravili taj korak i otisli iz svoje klinike, nesto ce se promijeniti, ja sam sigurna  :Smile: 

mozda da i ja krenem u postupak kad me vec toliko pozitiva pere?? a kazu da je rujan depresivan, pogotovo ako nemas posla kojem bi se vratio

----------


## Muma

*sanda1977*,* Richy*  :fige:  za postupke čim prije
*geceta* čitajući tvoje postove...mislim da si spremna za povratak na brdo, ajde bježi gore da ne dočekaš tu listu iduće godine!
Mi smo danas odradili AIH, sve je bilo školski, folikul još nije puknuo (ali mislim da je puknuo kad sam se vraćala doma jer me zaboljelo s te strane) - znači, bolje nije moglo. Ali najviše me razveselio moj endometrij koji je u ponedjeljak bio 4mm a danas 10mm  :Shock: . Čak je i dr.A. bio iznenađen. A sad mukotrpno čekanje do 27.9.

----------


## geceta

jelda? nekak si i ja mislim da sam spremna  :Smile:  za jednu spontanu ahaha

ma koje mukotrpno cekanje? lijepo si neki dan rekla da jedva cekas da uzivas u ova dva tjedna i onda uzivaj  :Smile:  bravo za danas! sad lijepo malo odmori uz ovu krasnu kisicu a vibramo onda do 27. !!!!

----------


## Muma

Ma iskreno, laknulo mi je sad kad sam to danas obavila, ali znaš i sama kak je "čekati". Dr je napisao mirovanje do testa, da sam prava bitch uzela bi si bolovanje samo zato da se odmaram doma, ali šef bi dobio živčani slom. Tako da ću uživati ova 3 dana pa u ponedjeljak raditi.

----------


## 123beba

muma, držim fige za 27.9.!!!!!!!! 
gaceta, mislim da si spremna!  :Smile:  Samo hrabro naprijed! 

Ja sam trenutno u fazi kada mislim da je čekanje najgore...  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*123beba* ovakvo čekanje u kojem si sad ti meni je bilo najgore, hrpa nalaza i pretraga a postupka ni na vidiku. To je bio moj period gubljenja živaca. Držim ti palčeve da što prije prođe i da kreneš u pravu borbu jer sve je onda lakše. Meni su sad puno lakši ovi periodi između postupaka.

----------


## geceta

ja jos moram prije obaviti i briseve ( prije njih popiti famoznu kuru vina i cesnjaka ) i papu i hormoncheke, tako da dodemo sa svim friskim nalazima i skinuti nakupljene kile jer idem u punu stimulaciju a onda me sve tiska, ko da me sad vec ne tiska dovoljno LOL
jesam, spremna sam no budem si ovo lagano obavljala pa tko zna, sad kad sam si uzela proljece za cilj, sad mi ovo cekanje i obavljanje nalaza uopce ne pada tesko, nema stresa hoce li nalazi stici na vrijeme i toga. 
i stvarno, vi koje ste to nedavno radile, jel se narucujemo za vadenje tih svih hormonskih pretraga i koji ono dan ciklusa treba doci? mene malo j... godina proizvodnje ocito  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*geceta* draze im je ak se narucis, al ce te primit i ako se ne narucis. spolni hormoni se vade 3-5dc, progesteron 21dc, a stitnjacu mozes bilokad.
ja sam u slicnim pripremama, s tim da imam blizi rok  :Smile:  brisevi uredni, urinokultura sterilna, sve pretrage obavljene, od sinoc stavljam acidosalus vaginalete i uzivam u pomisli da se blizi moj dan  :Smile:  a veceras gledam "sve o evi"...  :kokice:

----------


## geceta

ovo za stitanjacu sam zapamtila od zadnji puta no ovog drugog se nisam mogla sjetit da me upucas  :Smile:  hvala ti puno! ma kak da se narucim kad su mi postale sasave te M, bile lijepe uredne ko urica na 28. dan preko noci, sad osh 23 osh 34dc, mah.
kak je uvijek mi tlaka s tim brisevima jer na pet puta moram simo tamo prevalit 50tak km, moram se pripremit s onim cudotvornim napitkom i nadam se da bude sve lijepo cisto i uredno, kao kod tebe  :Smile:  kakve su ti to vaginalete? za ph pretpostavljam prema nazivu, to preporuka ginicha ili?
ugodno gledanje filma onda  :Smile:  mi cemo na jednu porciju znojenja, ovaj put mislim na fitness

----------


## bubekica

narucis se 1dc, njima je bitno samo da znaju s koliko pacijenata taj dan imaju posla.. saljem pp za ostalo  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

moram i ja vaditi papa test i briseve....i ne znam da li uvažavaju hormone koji nisu rađeni na vv-u?!

----------


## Muma

> moram i ja vaditi papa test i briseve....i ne znam da li uvažavaju hormone koji nisu rađeni na vv-u?!


Ne uvažavaju, ja sam imala 3 nalaza hormona i dr.A je samo rekao "žali Bože novaca" i poslao me vadit tamo!

----------


## jo1974

ja sam bila prije tjedan dana na dogovor,po običaju donosim sve nalaze ,i niti još jednom nije se desilo da mi nisu priznati,tako da sada mi stvarno nije jasno kako vam ne uvažavaju nalaze,ja več godinama idem na vv jednom sam bila sv.duh,uvijek pripremljene nalaze svaki puta uvažene,

----------


## Muma

Ne znam *jo*, meni je bilo tako u svibnju, morala ponovno vaditi hormone kod njih 3.dan ciklusa u lipnju...

----------


## sanda1977

> Ne znam *jo*, meni je bilo tako u svibnju, morala ponovno vaditi hormone kod njih 3.dan ciklusa u lipnju...


ma vadit ću ja tamo....kako bude tražio...a papa i briseve moram tu...svejedno ih vadim svake god,bez obzira na MPO....

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam drage moje...i ja šaljem hrpu pozitivnih vibrica da nam ova jesen bude plodna i rodna!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laky

nama su uvazili sve osim spermiograma

----------


## piki

Muma, sretno čekanje! ~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu! Možda je dobro što ideš raditi jer ti vrijeme ipak brže prolazi. Naravno pod uvjetom da ti nije baš totalna ludnica na poslu.
Vezano uz nalaze uvaže sve osim s-grama i hormona, to mora biti njihovo.

----------


## geceta

Mislim da curama iz Slavonije ipak i hormone uvaze, nama koji smo blize ne. Pogotovo ako neke to tako i tvrde.
mi bili krajem 8. na pregledu kod Perosa i evo danas vec dosao nalaz, nesto su se ubrzali  :Smile:  i dalje isti  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

Hvala *pikica*. Ma ići ću na posao jer imam novog šefa koji je u ovih tjedan dana koliko sam doma 3 puta pitao kad se vraćam. A što me čeka, ne znam, ali mislim da hrpa posla s njegovim nerealnim stavom i očekivanjima...znaš, mlad i nadobudan. Kad si ti ponovno gore?  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Mislim da curama iz Slavonije ipak i hormone uvaze, nama koji smo blize ne. Pogotovo ako neke to tako i tvrde.
> mi bili krajem 8. na pregledu kod Perosa i evo danas vec dosao nalaz, nesto su se ubrzali  i dalje isti


 :Love:

----------


## geceta

ma, opce ne znam zast me sad to tak sokiralo  :Smile:  nije da ne znam dijagnozu

----------


## Muma

Zato jer uvijek postoji nada da će biti bolje, a dijagnoze se mijenjaju...meni je logično da će te malo zdrmati iako i ne očekuješ. Samo se vi i dalje trudite u kućnoj radinosti...

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje....kad dobijem m tada zovem gore i one mi kažu kada da dođem?!

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* da, zoves na 1.dc, sestre ce ti sve reci.

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* da, zoves na 1.dc, sestre ce ti sve reci.


hvala... :Yes:

----------


## zeljka84

meni je dr.Pavan umjesto pregleda rekla da izvadim briseve,papu,hormone te briseve na spolne bolesti te da dodjem s nalazima i uputnicom za postupak 3 dan,naravno da se prije narucim.ni pregledala me nije prije novog postupka, valjda ce to sve odjednom. pa onda pretpostavljam da se to sve moze vadit i drugdje i da nalaze priznaju

----------


## zeljka84

i ja i moj muz smo ista krvna grupa i prosli put kad sam je pitala rekla je da to nema veze (iako sam ja cula narodnom predajom da to bas nije dobro?!?valjda je teze zatrudnit?!)ali ne zamaraj se s tim. sta si ti sve vadila od nalaza? jesi kod svog dr.ili isla na vv? ja sad vidim da su neki vadili hormon stitnjace,nisau me trazili da ga vadim prosli puta nego sam ga napravila sama na svoju ruku i bio je ok.i dal je muz tvoj radio spermiogram? nista mi nije rekla da treba...nadam se sad sljedeci tj kad dodjem da necu sve nalaze donijet pa ce mi se razvuc na jos koji mjesec

----------


## zeljka84

ja se sad raspisala ali napokon sam dosla do interneta...vadila sam hormone i sve je ok samo je prolaktin od max 600 meni 1329?!!jako me strah...citala sam da je on vazan za prihvacanje ploda.prije proslog postupka sve mi je bilo ok i znala sam prije vadit hormone i uvijek ok. moze se povecat od konrtacepcije- a ja sad pijem yasmin i od stresa- kaos na poslu,renoviram stan pa sam kod kumova,frizerka mi unistila kosu :Smile:  ludnica. a mozda su mi se u 5mj pod svim onim hormonima koje sam unesla u sebe malo i poremetili.a sad se bojim da ce mi se zbog njega odgodit postupak i da cu bezveze za zg ic. ajme cure pomagajte ak je koja imala slican slucaj, sta je dr napravio, jeste ista uzimale ili...!! tnx

----------


## zeljka84

> i ja i moj muz smo ista krvna grupa i prosli put kad sam je pitala rekla je da to nema veze (iako sam ja cula narodnom predajom da to bas nije dobro?!?valjda je teze zatrudnit?!)ali ne zamaraj se s tim. sta si ti sve vadila od nalaza? jesi kod svog dr.ili isla na vv? ja sad vidim da su neki vadili hormon stitnjace,nisau me trazili da ga vadim prosli puta nego sam ga napravila sama na svoju ruku i bio je ok.i dal je muz tvoj radio spermiogram? nista mi nije rekla da treba...nadam se sad sljedeci tj kad dodjem da necu sve nalaze donijet pa ce mi se razvuc na jos koji mjesec


RICHY OVO JE ODGOVOR ZA TEBE! zaboravila sam stavit citat

----------


## Strašna

Ja imam godinama problem s prolaktinom...uzimam Bromergon...vrag je povišeni prolaktin....

----------


## zeljka84

> Ja imam godinama problem s prolaktinom...uzimam Bromergon...vrag je povišeni prolaktin....


 a do sada mi nije bio povisen..neznam sta da radim i dal ce mi sad propisat tablete za snizenje i odgodit postupak...morat cu je nazvat u pon pa se informirat.
dali si isla u postupak dok ti je bio visok ili kad se snizio?

----------


## Strašna

Nisam išla dok mi se nije snizio...A snizi se brzo... čim sam krenula s terapijom...možda mjesec dana pauze...
Sad ga duze vremena držim pod kontrolom uz konstantno uzimanje Bromergona....

----------


## zeljka84

znaci da ocekujem pauzu,ajoj... zovnut cu ja dr u ponedjeljak odmah pa da odmah uzimam terapiju sto prije..imam350 km do zg pa mi se nada ic gore da mi kaze da od postupka nista i da ga moram uzimat.
hvala strašna na informaciji  :Smile:

----------


## laky

cure kakva je praksa na VV kod ET ?jos uvijek pun mjehur ,sta nosim papuče i spavaćicu(uz bade mantil).Ima li nekih novina

----------


## Muma

Pun mjehur, čula vlastitim ušima prije par dana. Još si uvijek u toku, ništa drugo ne moraš imati (osim knjigice za ubijanje dosade). E što sam informirana, a do ET nisam ni došla  :Laughing:

----------


## laky

tek su 4 godine prošle ali tad nije bio pun mjehur,sad prate UZV gdje stavljaju embrij pretpostavljam

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje...da li da ponesem stare nalaze spermiograma i nalaz andr.iz osijeka...ja sam to spakovala za svaki slučaj....

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* ponesi sve nalaze koje imas. kad si gore?
edit: smotana sam, tm je sutra gore, za njega pitas, znam  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Laky,ako ne dobijes drugaciju uputu,sad se na ET ide punog mjehura zbog uzv-a

----------


## ledena

procur u petak popodne...necu ni zvat sutra jer mislim da je malo prekasno :Sad: ...cekat cu slijedeci ciklus.sad sam ionak uranila 3 dana,sto je kod mene netipicno..

----------


## geceta

Uf,trebala si odmah u subotu gore:/znam koliko je tesko to u tak kratkom roku organizirat al...mozda bi uspjela ovaj ciklus ak odes odmah sutra gore,ne zvat

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* ponesi sve nalaze koje imas. kad si gore?
> edit: smotana sam, tm je sutra gore, za njega pitas, znam


u 7 45 smo naručeni...nočas putujemo

----------


## Muma

> u 7 45 smo naručeni...nočas putujemo


Sretan put i nek su sretne vijesti  :Love:

----------


## ledena

ma da sam barem blize zgb..nikako izvedivo...mislim da je to sve od silne zelje da sve bude odjednom,a ne ide to tako..mm mi je nabavio psa da se naucim strpljenju i da se malo skuliram.u mojoj glavi sam slozila da se sve to rijesi za 2 mj. i beba je tu,a to tako ne ide.zato mi se i slazu nepozeljne situacije

----------


## geceta

Ovo ti je prvi? Morat ces se naviknuti na nenadane situacije i iznenadne promjene planova,nazalost to je tako.a i isto tako,ne,neces doc gore i doma ic s bebom,u najboljem slucaju za to ce vam trebati samo 9mj :Wink:

----------


## laky

ja planiram oko 1og do 4 gore na FET pa utvrđujem znanje

----------


## sanda1977

> Sretan put i nek su sretne vijesti


evo obavili pregled...sve je ok,sad se čekaju nalazi krvi i sgrama....jako brzo smo to obavili...koliko sam shvatila bilo je dosta transfera i punkcija...to je baš super...
brzo smo našli bolnicu,šetali zg i nabila sam žuljeve....na putu za zg smo doživjeli laganu nesrećuj,izletila nam srna...razbila nam malo auto...uh....ali dobro je sve prošlo :Yes:

----------


## Muma

*sanda* naporan dan...ništa ne može laganini...nek vam ta srna barem donese sreću! Javi rezultate...

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* naporan dan...ništa ne može laganini...nek vam ta srna barem donese sreću! Javi rezultate...


hvala ti  :Love: 
ja sada čekam m pa na pregled kad mi bude sestra rekla...
možda je netko od vas bio danas gore...ja sam bila do pola 9....tako nekako...

----------


## 123beba

Sandra, držim fige da nalazi budu ok i da čim prije krenete s nekim konkretnim koracima... Nadam se da vas srna nije jako razbila jer znaju biti stvarno opasne i da velikom stetom...

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* drago mi je da ste krenuli! nadam se da je srna ok  :Shock:

----------


## Muma

*sanda* je naletjela na srnu, a mm i ja na pauka dok smo odlazili s vv...samo nam je paučić odnio auto  :Laughing:  (ajme, morala sam  :Laughing: ). Nama je nakon tog dana krenulo na bolje na vv-u, pa se nadam da će i tebi!

----------


## geceta

Ajme,Sanda!al vidim sve je ok
Muma,gdje ste to parkirali? :Shock: 
Ja bolesna ko pes a od popodne me stravicno dolje sjece,ne mogu ni sjedit ni hodat:/

----------


## Muma

Joj *geceta* ako ti kažem bit će me taaaako sram. Nemamo izgovora ni pod razno, uopće smo zabranili da pričamo ikom o tome...uglavnom situacija je bila ta da smo bili mrtvi, umorni, iscrpljeni, ja pod stresom ko i svaki put...dolazimo, ugledamo mjesto u ulici i parkamo na pločnik. Kasnije vidjeli da smo stali ni manje ni više nego na stajalište busa  :škartoc:   :škartoc:   :škartoc:  Budale na kvadrat

----------


## bubekica

*muma*  :Laughing:  
*geceta* kakvi pak sad boloviiii? oces nam se pridruziti na odbrojavanju?

----------


## geceta

Nemam pojma,strava nesto:/ boli a povremeno me tako presjece da vrisnem

----------


## geceta

Nekad je osjecaj kao kad sam na punkciji

----------


## Muma

Čudno. Jel ti se to događalo već? Koji dc je?

----------


## geceta

Ma jok, zato me i brine,20.dc

----------


## Muma

Hm...nadam se da je samo takav čudan dan...ili da ste nešto zakuhaliiii  :Grin:

----------


## geceta

:Smile:  e to bi bilo cudo  :Smile:

----------


## tamara1981

Sanda,navijam za tebe iz sveg srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Šiškica

> Nemam pojma,strava nesto:/ boli a povremeno me tako presjece da vrisnem


Moram prokomentirati ovo .. mislim da ima veze s prijašnjim postupcima točnije s punkcijama..

nakon tri punkcije ( prvi puta bio jedan folikul bez js, drugi put tko zna koliko folikula a 4 js ,treći puta hrpa folikula a 9 js) i ja sam počela osjećati jake bolove oko ovulacije , toliko jake da su nadmašili menstrualne bolove i pa sam  jake tablete pila da bi mogla raditi.. iza toga je došla još jedna punkcija pa trudnoća, porod  i ja se ponadala prošlo to a ono moš mislit isto ko i prije ..
Danas mi je neki 18 dc i već dva dana opet imam jake bolove u području jajnika..

Nažalost to je posljedica postupaka ..

----------


## geceta

no krasno  :Sad:  ali hvala ti sto si to podjelila s nama jer ja sam se vec bila posteno uspanicila sinoc a da ne pricam kako se tek mm usplahirio sav i vec je bio spreman voziti me na hitnu. samo se nadam tvojem slijedu dogadaja onda  :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

Geceta od sedmog puta  je tek uspjelo  :Yes:

----------


## geceta

ja i inace osjecam ovulaciju, osjecala sam je i prije postupaka no ovo mi se cinilo prekasno za nju. a opet pred zadnji postupak me dan prije M toliko zaboljelo da sam se previjala od bolova, par sati kasnije sam procurila. sada se to nije desilo, iako danas nista ne osjecam.
ma moze i iz sedmog puta  :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* je naletjela na srnu, a mm i ja na pauka dok smo odlazili s vv...samo nam je paučić odnio auto  (ajme, morala sam ). Nama je nakon tog dana krenulo na bolje na vv-u, pa se nadam da će i tebi!


heehheee,nadam se.....hvala ti!
ma hvala vam svima! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

:Very Happy:  hvala

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda,navijam za tebe iz sveg srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Naklon:  :rock:  :Heart:  hvala ti

----------


## sanda1977

> Nekad je osjecaj kao kad sam na punkciji


joooj da li boli poslije punkcije...tj za vrijeme punkcije...u osijeku to rade pod anestezijom...vjerovatno zavisi koliko imaš folikula... :scared:  :drama: ..hhehehe

----------


## sanda1977

> Joj *geceta* ako ti kažem bit će me taaaako sram. Nemamo izgovora ni pod razno, uopće smo zabranili da pričamo ikom o tome...uglavnom situacija je bila ta da smo bili mrtvi, umorni, iscrpljeni, ja pod stresom ko i svaki put...dolazimo, ugledamo mjesto u ulici i parkamo na pločnik. Kasnije vidjeli da smo stali ni manje ni više nego na stajalište busa    Budale na kvadrat


misllim da će to biti uvijek neka avantura...svaki odlazak u zg....jer m i ja smo spaljeni...hehehe

----------


## Muma

Ma *sandić* nađe se uvijek neko mjesto za parkirati, samo treba gledati oznake i NA CESTI  :Grin:

----------


## geceta

> joooj da li boli poslije punkcije...tj za vrijeme punkcije...u osijeku to rade pod anestezijom...vjerovatno zavisi koliko imaš folikula.....hhehehe


Sve ovisi o brojnim faktorima ali mene osobno svaka jaaaakoo boli zbog visoko polozenog jajnika pa eto,imala 10 ili 1,stravicno boli. doktorica je vec komentirala da ne bi zdurala a doktor mi daje duplu dozu koktela al eto:/ i kaze da se pripremam onda na porod  :Smile:  ma neka boli, sad kad ostanem trudna, opce se toga necu sjecati

----------


## geceta

gdje ste sve? kako su nam cuvalice?? ima li kakvih novosti? 
pitanjce za one koje pohode VV ovih dana: jesu li guzve? vjerujem da ce zanimati neke cure a nikako nitko ne javlja koliko se punkcija i ETa obavlja na dan. Jos smo valjda u ljetnoj shemi  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Tu smo,tu!Evo ja brojim 2dnt i moram priznat da se ovaj put baš previše ne zamaram šta će biti,barem za sada. :Smile: 
U subotu sam imala punkciju i bilo nas je tri,ali je bilo hrpa pregleda a u ponedjeljak je bilo nekih 6-7 punkcija i toliko transfera.Atmosfera se zahuktala.

----------


## geceta

:Smile:  nadam se da ce ti tako i ostati i saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ ( sorry admini ) za jednu bol tamo negdje 5-7 dan, da se posteno primi.
znaci, polako se pocinju vracati u normalu  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*geceta* nam se sprema gore?  :Grin: 
I ja čekam svoj implantacijski spotting ali za sada ništa osim dva vodenkasta dana, ali ima još vremena...

----------


## geceta

Uz ovaj bronhitis,tesko :Sad:  nisam ja jos obavila ni briseve ni hormone,tak da barem 2ciklusa jos nista.
Ne brini za spotting,vecinom ga ni nema,ja i dalje drzim fige!!

----------


## Muma

> Uz ovaj bronhitis,tesko nisam ja jos obavila ni briseve ni hormone,tak da barem 2ciklusa jos nista.
> Ne brini za spotting,vecinom ga ni nema,ja i dalje drzim fige!!


Znači taman se onako jako jako zaželiš vratiti dok to obaviš. Super.
I hvala na figicama  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

ma ja planiram sve iznenaditi jednom spontanom  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Onda se vidimo gore na nekom ultrazvukiću  :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

Pitanje. sto ako mi je prvi dan u subotu ili u nedelju kako se onda narućiti

----------


## Muma

> Pitanje. sto ako mi je prvi dan u subotu ili u nedelju kako se onda narućiti


Samo dođi gore 3. dc

----------


## geceta

Nikako,ak ti je prvi dan subota,ides gore u pon.ak tj je 1dc ned,nazovi reda radi u pon da pripreme karton za uto.ak dobijes u petak,ides gore odmah u sub

----------


## bubekica

vec sam razmisljala da bi za ovo trebalo napravit tablicu....

----------


## geceta

Za sto?kako?sam daj

----------


## bubekica

ako ulovim vremena.. ono tablica - ak dobis tad i tad, zoves tad i tad, gore si tad i tad...

----------


## geceta

Najveci je problem gdje sve stavit jer to isto spada u neku ruku u opce info a rijetko tko opce prvu stranu prouci a kamoli ovak,negdje na sredini;( 
Ne kazem nist,Nina,pitanje je svakak na mjestu ali toliko se ponavljamo sa svime tak da bi bilo dobro imat tako nest,Muma

----------


## Muma

Ali je nedorečena informacija da li ih zvati subotom ili ne, ako je subota 1.dan. Dobila sam oprečne informacije od njih gore! Prvo kažu zovi, a onda se žena otrese na mene...
Za tablicu...pa otvoriti novu temu?

----------


## geceta

Prema meni su stvarno uvijek bila ljubazne a a propos toga dal ih zvati ako je sub prvi dan,i ne moras ali sa svakom od njih sam pricala i zove se prvenstveno zato da si one pripreme karton.nije frka ak se ne nazove ali onda nemaju pripreman karton

----------


## hrki

Tako je cure nije nikakav problem ako se dođe bez zvanja.Meni je ovaj mjesec stigla u subotu navečer u ponedjeljak sam se samo pojavila gore .A i kad sam izašla od doktora sestra mi je još jednom ljubazno objasnila kako trebam doći ponovo 3.dan ciklusa uz objašnjenje ako dobim u subotu ne zovem već u ponedjeljak samo dođem sa potrebnom uputnicom.I da prvi dan M kod njih se računa onaj dan kad dobijete bez obzira dal je to jutro ili uvečer.

----------


## geceta

eto, a uvjeravali me u suprotno  :Smile:  hvala, hrki !

----------


## hope31

nije me dugo bilo....odmarala sam psihički od svega ovoga....pa eto sutra idem na pregled gore pa ako će još tko biti pa da ubijemo vrijeme :Smile: krećemo nakon 6 mjeseci :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> eto, a uvjeravali me u suprotno  hvala, hrki !


nema na čemu geceta,mislim da smo tu da svojim iskustvima pomažemo jedne drugima  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje,a zašto mi je sestra onda rekla da nazovem 1 dc i da će mi reći da li da dođem 8 ili 9 dc....?možda jer mi je prvi pregled?

----------


## Muma

Da *Sanda*, jer ti je prvi pregled. Kasnije ćeš zvati 1.dan i dolazit 3.dan gore.

----------


## sanda1977

> Da *Sanda*, jer ti je prvi pregled. Kasnije ćeš zvati 1.dan i dolazit 3.dan gore.


hvala :Grin:

----------


## nov@

Bok svima! Imam pitanje...opet  :Smile:  Koliko ste čekali na doktorovo mišljenje za partnera (1.androloški pregled)? Kao da stiže kući poštom, a sad se brinem hoće li to biti do sljedećeg ciklusa da nam cijeli mjesec ne propadne...  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

> Bok svima! Imam pitanje...opet  Koliko ste čekali na doktorovo mišljenje za partnera (1.androloški pregled)? Kao da stiže kući poštom, a sad se brinem hoće li to biti do sljedećeg ciklusa da nam cijeli mjesec ne propadne...


Mi smo čekali nekih 3-4 tjedna od pregleda da nam stigne nalaz na adresu.

----------


## hope31

pregled danas obavljen, idemo u prirodni sa klomifenima....u srijedu opet gore pa što bude...danas je bila jako gužva na VV nisam vidjela koliko punkcija i transfera jer sam došla iz a1 ali bilo je jako puno parova...

----------


## 123beba

Nov@, ja sam otišla gore na vv provjeriti jesu nalazi gotovi. Ako ti je daleko, kada dobiješ, možeš zvati onaj broj za narucivanje kod androloga između 13 i 15 h da ti provjere jel možda sve gotovo pa da dodete 3dc. Samo im reci da si dobila i da ih molis da ti provjere za nalaze kako vam nebi propao čitav mjesec...

----------


## geceta

ali ako je njoj to prvi postupak, ionako nece taj mj u postupak. barem ja tako mislim. i ide kao i sanda tek kad je narucena ili 8dc

----------


## neja

Ćao evo ja sam ovdje nova čitam vas već godinu i pol i nikako da se prijavim pa eto odlučila idem ja.Mislim da sam se lani u 6 mjesecu našla u jednom komentaru od šiškice ako to nije bila slučajnost mi smo dobili svog malog princa ove godine u 1  mjesecu  i to iz 4 pokušaja i on je bio smrzlić kad sam 4 puta saznala da je beta pozitivna toliko sam plakala da nismo ni muž ni ja mogli prestat čak ni kad sam zvala doktora od uzbuđenja sam zaboravila sve što je reko i zvala ga ponovo kad sam se smirila želim vam svima reći da sam presretna kad god vidim da neko novi ima plus i pozitivnu betu ja se nadam da ćemo i mi uskoro ponovo krenuti po bracu ili seku držim fam fige i želim plodnu jesen.

----------


## nov@

Budem nazvala onda pa pitala. Inače svi nalazi su nam gotovi i sve pretrage obavljene, sad čekamo mišljenje androloga i kaže doktor da sljedeći mjesec krećemo sa pripremama ako bude sve u redu. 
Hvala  :Smile: 




> Nov@, ja sam otišla gore na vv provjeriti jesu nalazi gotovi. Ako ti je daleko, kada dobiješ, možeš zvati onaj broj za narucivanje kod androloga između 13 i 15 h da ti provjere jel možda sve gotovo pa da dodete 3dc. Samo im reci da si dobila i da ih molis da ti provjere za nalaze kako vam nebi propao čitav mjesec...

----------


## Kadauna

*    jel istina da na Vuk  Vrhovcu ne zamrzavaju embrije? Unatoc zakonskim promjenana? Navodno im za to fali licenca*

----------


## bubekica

????????????????

----------


## Muma

:Shock:  nije valjda...

----------


## geceta

prvi glas i nadam se da nije istina.zast bi onda meni dr rekla da cekamo novi zakon pa da mi mozemo smrznuti embrije buduci puno stanica imam?raspitat cemo se

----------


## hrki

Isto kao i geceta mislim da nije točno jer baš zbog broja jajnih stanica koje sam dobivala dr.je čekao da se izglasa novi zakon .Na pregledu ovaj mjesec rekao je još mjesec dana kontracepcije i idemo u postupak.A moram reći da na postupak čekam od drugog mjeseca ove godine i to sve zbog novog zakona.

----------


## elen

mi smo planirali postupak za rujan/listopad ali je do daljnjeg odgođeno jer im fali licenca za punkciju testisa...zbunjuju me te licence  :Sad:  za zamrzavanje nemam info.

----------


## d13

vecer cure moje!!!!
moram vas pitati jer sam priznajem pogubila po forumu jer me nije bilo jako dugo... prije 5 god ostavili smo 2 smrzlica  i evo sad se vracamo po njih... e sad je moje pitanje meni se pojavila danas tj oko 5 ipo 6 m.  i kako da je racunam sad kad mi je 3 dc jer mi se vrti nesto po glavi da se racuna sutra dan ako dode u popodnevnim satima... zanima me jel se moram pojaviti u zg u pon ili uto???? hvala vam 
ako ima koja cura koja je u slicnom procesu nek se javi ili ako sam ne krivoj " adresi " prebacite me na pravu  :Smile: !!!

----------


## hope31

Istina je draga...ja sam jucer bila gore i trebala sam u punu stimulaciju ali sam odbijena zbog toga sto ne zamrzavaju...nazalist

----------


## hope31

> *    jel istina da na Vuk  Vrhovcu ne zamrzavaju embrije? Unatoc zakonskim promjenana? Navodno im za to fali licenca*


istina je kadauna...ha sam bila gore jucer cekam postupak od 3 mjeseca i odbijeba mi je puna stimulacija jer nemaju licencu za zamrzavanje embrija..nazalost tako da idem u prirodnjak...dr kaze za 1,2 mjeseca bi trebali dobit licencu....sta rec.....

----------


## amyx

katastrofa  :Mad:

----------


## laky

> vecer cure moje!!!!
> moram vas pitati jer sam priznajem pogubila po forumu jer me nije bilo jako dugo... prije 5 god ostavili smo 2 smrzlica  i evo sad se vracamo po njih... e sad je moje pitanje meni se pojavila danas tj oko 5 ipo 6 m.  i kako da je racunam sad kad mi je 3 dc jer mi se vrti nesto po glavi da se racuna sutra dan ako dode u popodnevnim satima... zanima me jel se moram pojaviti u zg u pon ili uto???? hvala vam 
> ako ima koja cura koja je u slicnom procesu nek se javi ili ako sam ne krivoj " adresi " prebacite me na pravu !!!


ja bih na tvom mjestu utorak jer taj dan neigra ulogu nije stimulacija tek pregled da vidi stanje ,ciste i sl

----------


## bubekica

*d13* uputi se gore u ponedjeljak, to je moj prijedlog..
a ovo za smzavanje ne mogu vjerovat... nadam se da ce dobit licencu do mog postupka, grrrr!

----------


## d13

Laky i Bubekica hvala!!!! Javim se kad obavim pregled!!!!  :Wink: 
Sto se tice tog zamrzavanja to je strasno!!!! ;(

----------


## geceta

Ovo sa zamrzavanjem ne racunam ko njihovu gresku i propust,u lijepoj nasoj sve ide preko necijeg dzepa i interesa.
d13,pisali smo i polemizirali zadnje 2strane o tome:sada na VV racunaju prvi dan pod prvi dan bez obzira na sat,nije tu bitno ujutro,popodne,navecer.tebi je dna prvi i u utorak je prekasno ici gore.prije je bilo onako,sada vise nije.evo nedavno i hrki to napisala.

----------


## laky

Geceta zasto joj je prekasno utorak?ne određuje na VV liječnik kako se računa prvi dan nego ima stav malo vise drugih liječnika kako se  računa.ja ću ako budem bila u njenoj situaciji ići 4 dc jer je to FET a u svim klinikama se za FET javlja 9dc .
Uostalom dokaz da M koja dođe nakon 17-18 sati nije prvi dan je moj prošli avatar dobila sam 20.10.2008 poslije 17 i prvi dan na VV je bio 23.10.a ne 22.10 .

----------


## Inesz

*hope31*,
žao mi je da su ti odbili stimulirani.  :Sad: 

vidim u potpisu da idete sa klomifenom. bit će samo klomifen ili ćete dodati koji gonal?
pitam te jer mi nije jasno kako će  računati postupak sa klomifenom, onosno klomifen+gonal.

po zakonu imamo pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana.

ako planiraju ovo klomifen plus par gonala računati kao stimulirani postupak, to se ne smije dopustiti.

stimulirani postupak=individualno prilagođena količina ampula gonadotropina a ne klomifen plus koja ampulica gonala

----------


## hope31

> *hope31*,
> žao mi je da su ti odbili stimulirani. 
> 
> vidim u potpisu da idete sa klomifenom. bit će samo klomifen ili ćete dodati koji gonal?
> pitam te jer mi nije jasno kako će  računati postupak sa klomifenom, onosno klomifen+gonal.
> 
> po zakonu imamo pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana.
> 
> ako planiraju ovo klomifen plus par gonala računati kao stimulirani postupak, to se ne smije dopustiti.
> ...


Draga idem samo sa klomifenom i računa mi se kao prirodni jer neću dobijat gonale...tako sam i zadnji puta samo na klomifenima bila i dobila 3 js e kako ce sada biti vidjet ćemo...neću dobijat gonale jer da dobijem i jedan, dva odmah mi se računa postupak kao stimulirani...dr je rekla uglavnom da se nada da će bolnica dobiti licencu za mjesec dva jer ako ovo ne uspije onda idemo u puni stimulirani....

----------


## geceta

Laky,ti odi kako zelis,meni svejedno :Smile:  ja sam samo rekla kako je danas i ovo je PDF VV pa ne vidim sta stalno gledas druge lijecnike.u Mb je drugacije,na SD je drugacije, na KbO drugacije. A isto tako se praksa mijenja pa je i onda kad si zamrzavala,bilo drugacije i na samom VV. Ti svima stalno pilis kako se ne moze racunati kao prvi dan ako dobijemo kasno popodne a to nije tocna informacija,zastarjela da,tocna ne. Neki dan je i hrki potvrdila sa svjezim odgovorom s VVa. Kazem,ti odi kad zelis i misli sta zelis,moj je savjet uvijek svima: bolje doci prerano nego prekasno.
A sad jedna forumska kavica za sve pa se posluzite  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Geceta, super.. zato i služi forum da se izmjenjuju nove, friške informacije. Ako sad liječnik na Vuku priznaje da je 1. dan menstruacije upravo taj kad menstruacija dođe bez obzira na to koliko je sati, jel prijepodne ili poslijepodne, onda je to ok i nisu jedini koji tako gledaju i rekla bih da su to ipak finese... 


Za ovo zamrzavanje bih stvarno voljela da cure koje su trenutno u postupku gore da nas i dalje obavještavaju o tome ima li zamrzavanja embrija ili nema i kad će napokon dobiti tu licencu. Nije taj detalj nevažan, na to smo čekali dugo. Ista priča i za TESE,* što kažu, kad misle uvesti napokon TESE na Vuku?*

----------


## hope31

ja u srijedu idem gore...akk sto saznam a trudit cu se....obavijestim vas o svemu....nadam se da ce uskoro dobiti tu licencu jer zbilja mi nije jasno ovo sve,toliko smo cekati zakon i sad paf....

----------


## Muma

Iskreno, meni isto to nije jasno...znali su kakve će biti odredbe zakona a nisu se pripremili. Osim ako im ne treba desetljeće da dobiju tu licencu, što me isto ne bi čudilo u lijepoj našoj. Ali zašto onda druge klinike imaju licencu...

----------


## bubekica

ja sam sigurna da je problem do administracije u lijepoj nasoj, a ne do klinike... ja sam u cetvrtak/petak gore, isto cu se raspitat koliko uspijem.

----------


## hrki

> Laky,ti odi kako zelis,meni svejedno ja sam samo rekla kako je danas i ovo je PDF VV pa ne vidim sta stalno gledas druge lijecnike.u Mb je drugacije,na SD je drugacije, na KbO drugacije. A isto tako se praksa mijenja pa je i onda kad si zamrzavala,bilo drugacije i na samom VV. Ti svima stalno pilis kako se ne moze racunati kao prvi dan ako dobijemo kasno popodne a to nije tocna informacija,zastarjela da,tocna ne. Neki dan je i hrki potvrdila sa svjezim odgovorom s VVa. Kazem,ti odi kad zelis i misli sta zelis,moj je savjet uvijek svima: bolje doci prerano nego prekasno.
> A sad jedna forumska kavica za sve pa se posluzite


potpisujem sve što si navela geceta

----------


## Mury

O neeeeeee, i ja sam bila u petak na VV (dogovor), i kroz priču upitam dr. Alebića jel se napokon zamrzavaju embriji? Na što on odgovori da kod mene nije problem u mogućnosti zamrzavanje embrija, nego da ja imam druge probleme koje on ne može "dokučiti"  :Sad: ...ali naravno da mi bez obzira na moje dijagnoze puno znači mogućnost zamrzavanja...a dr. me hoće sljed. ciklus u postupak, i sad mi se ne ide ako nema zamrzavanja embrija  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

Ja večeras neću oka sklopiti, ubila me spoznaja da na VV nema zamrzavanja embrija...morat ću odgoditi postupak  :Sad: ...a taman skupila hrabrosti...molim vas cure koje idete ovih dana na VV pitajte dr. o zamrzavanju, jel to istina?

----------


## laky

> Laky,ti odi kako zelis,meni svejedno ja sam samo rekla kako je danas i ovo je PDF VV pa ne vidim sta stalno gledas druge lijecnike.u Mb je drugacije,na SD je drugacije, na KbO drugacije. A isto tako se praksa mijenja pa je i onda kad si zamrzavala,bilo drugacije i na samom VV. Ti svima stalno pilis kako se ne moze racunati kao prvi dan ako dobijemo kasno popodne a to nije tocna informacija,zastarjela da,tocna ne. Neki dan je i hrki potvrdila sa svjezim odgovorom s VVa. Kazem,ti odi kad zelis i misli sta zelis,moj je savjet uvijek svima: bolje doci prerano nego prekasno.
> A sad jedna forumska kavica za sve pa se posluzite


Netko po pozitivnom iskustvu i uspjesnom postupku netko po promjenama u bolnici.Na mojoj povijesti bolesti  od velače pise 9dc voljela bih da se Andream javi mislim da ona ima uspjesan FET sa VV bas me interesira koji se dan javila .Svatko radi kako misli da mu je nabolje

----------


## geceta

U zelji da se nadem na listi trudnica ja radim prema naputku doktora koji mi vodi postupak :Smile:  i sa zamrznutim js mnoge klinike krecu na razlicite dane, ako sam na VV, slusam njih i dolazim kad oni kazu (sto i jesam i bilo je isto tako 3.dc). 
Stalno navodis taj svoj prijasnji uspjeh: pa super,bravo :Smile:  no praksa danas je drugacija. ne kazem bolja i da si ti u krivu ( pa ne vidim nuznost stalnog pozivanja na potpis) ali uzmimo samo npr uzimanje normabela koji neke klinike propisuju a VV kaze,citiram: " ma koji normabel? To su gluposti! Zastarjelo ." samo banalan primjer.
Mozda tebe i pozovu na taj tvoj dc i ako ti tako pise,ok,ja sam samo napomenula neke druge netocne info u tvom prijasnjem komentiranju jer ne bih htjela da cure zbog njih fulaju postupak i dodu prekasno. I da, ne mislim da bi svatko trebao raditi onako kako on misli da mu je najbolje ako ovdje stavlja svoju buducnost u ruke dr,onda bi trebao toga i slusati.
Sad stvarno vise ne mislim gubit vrijeme na ovu temu. Sretno! Nek ti i taj bude uspjesan!
Eh i da, daj pojasni potpis pls. Ko se tu kome obraca i tko koga ceka?

----------


## hope31

> Ja večeras neću oka sklopiti, ubila me spoznaja da na VV nema zamrzavanja embrija...morat ću odgoditi postupak ...a taman skupila hrabrosti...molim vas cure koje idete ovih dana na VV pitajte dr. o zamrzavanju, jel to istina?


Draga ja sam u srijedu gore i pitat ću opet dr za zamrzavanje i kada bi to moglo biti....znam da ti je teško čekati ali nemoj ništa još odgađati jer dr je rekla da će najvjerojatnije biti kroz mjesec da se bore za to....baš mi je onako detaljno to pojašnjavala i nije do njih...opet su upletene nečije ruke koje se ne trebaju plesti gdje im nije mjesto.....btw vjerojatno smo se onda i vidjele gore.....ja sam isto bila u petak :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Istina je draga...ja sam jucer bila gore i trebala sam u punu stimulaciju ali sam odbijena zbog toga sto ne zamrzavaju...nazalist


Ista situacija je bila i kod mene...

----------


## laky

> U zelji da se nadem na listi trudnica ja radim prema naputku doktora koji mi vodi postupak i sa *zamrznutim js* mnoge klinike krecu na razlicite dane, ako sam na VV, slusam njih i dolazim kad oni kazu (sto i jesam i bilo je isto tako 3.dc). 
> Stalno navodis taj svoj prijasnji uspjeh: pa super,bravo no praksa danas je drugacija. ne kazem bolja i da si ti u krivu ( ne vidim nuznost stalnog pozivanja na potpis ali uzmimo samo npr uzimanje normabela koji neke klinike propisuju a VV kaze,citiram: a koji normabel? To su gluposti! Zastarjelo ." samo banalan primjer.
> Mozda tebe i pozovu na taj tvoj dc i ako ti tako pise,ok,ja sam samo napomenula neke druge netocne info u tvom prijasnjem komentiranju jer ne bih htjela da cure zbog njih fulaju postupak i dodu prekasno. I da, ne mislim da bi svatko trebao raditi onako kako on misli da mu je najbolje ako ovdje stavlja svoju buducnost u ruke dr,onda bi trebao toga i slusati.
> Sad stvarno vise ne mislim gubit vrijeme na ovu temu. Sretno! Nek ti i taj bude uspjesan!
> Eh i da, daj pojasni potpis pls. Ko se tu kome obraca i tko koga ceka?


Geceta da si čitala moje postove onda bi vidjela 2 stvari ne pozivam se na potpis nego sam spomenula prijašnji avatar ,a druga stvar tko je u pitanju i postovima spomenuo smrznute JS ???d13 i ja nismo nijednom riječju spomenule smrznute jajne stanice ,d13 je pričala o FET-u a to je ogromna razlika koju pojednci očito na forumu ne znaju.

----------


## geceta

Laky,po 5.put,ja sam spominjala tvoje savjete curama opcenito,u vezi racunanja dc itd itd.citaj pazljivije pa ces vidjeti da ovo sto sad nazivas mojim neznanjem (razlika izmedu zamrzavanja js i FET) sam navodila kao primjer.
Po 10.put,drzi se ti svoje i svog prijasnjeg avatara (sto ocekujes od nas?da gledamo unazad u povijest kakav je bio?).
Ja sam ti potpis spomenula jer nema interpunkcije pa je samim time totalno nerazumljiv.
A sad stvarno,draga,nemam namjeru vise uopce s tobom o necem sto je drugima ocito jasno a svojim prijasnjim postom si ih sve uvrijedila. Vecina nas tu sad ima drugi problem a to je zamrzavanje embrija, kad ce dobiti licencu,zasto vise nisu a ne itd. a ne gubljenje vremena da se tebi dokaze kako klinika u koju ides po drugi puta je za razliku od tebe otisla naprijed i sada ima drugaciji nacin rada. Navela bih jos koju promjenu (na ET se ide punog mjehura) ali opet neces shvatit.

Unaprijed zahvaljujem ostalim curama na svakoj ispitanoj i dobivenoj informaciji oko licenci ovaj tjedan. Ne samo cure koje planiraju skoro u postupak vec i cijeli pdf ovisi o vama.
Mury,draga moja,  :Love:  ,samo hrabro! Bitno je da ste odlucili pokusati jos jednom, naviknuta si od prije da ne ide sve po planu,da te odgode,da se isprijece neko novi nalazi i sl. Odi kada si namjeravala a ako ne bude licence,uzmi si onda jos vremena,dok se sve ne poslozi kako tebi odgovara. Drzi se!
Muma,ima kakvih vijesti?? :Smile:

----------


## andream

> Netko po pozitivnom iskustvu i uspjesnom postupku netko po promjenama u bolnici.Na mojoj povijesti bolesti  od velače pise 9dc voljela bih da se Andream javi mislim da ona ima uspjesan FET sa VV bas me interesira koji se dan javila .Svatko radi kako misli da mu je nabolje


Javila sam se osmi dan koliko se sjećam, ali doktoru je kod FETa presudno TOČNO odrediti ovulaciju. Dakle ne otprilike nego točno. Zato mi i je punktirao folikul u postojećem ciklusu (i bacio) i to smo onda računali kao nulti dan. Kad se točno treba javiti - pa pitajte sestre, ako se nešto i promijenilo, trebaju vam reći.

----------


## andream

Da ne bude zabune, punktira se folikul pred ovulaciju jer se onda od tog nultog dana računa FET, dakle prenosi se zamrznuti embrij nakon toliko dana koliko je star. I vibram vam svima da što prije krenete u postupke kad se omogući FET. Šteta za jednu uspješnu kliniku da trenutno ne rade zbog toga postupke, to se trebalo izbjeći tim više jer je stari zakon to onemogućavao.

----------


## andream

I Geceta, ako mogu primijetiti, spusti malo tenzije, neke su rečenice podosta otišle u krivom smjeru.

----------


## geceta

No fkrs  :Smile:  nije mi zao sto jesu jer ne volim kad se ljude dezinformira ali ove teme se vise ne doticem  :Smile:  i doticna gospoda vrijeda i to cijelu ekipu

----------


## geceta

kako sto rekoh, drz'mo se mi ovaj tjedan onog sto nam je velikoj vecini sada bitno, licence  :fige:

----------


## laky

> No fkrs  nije mi zao sto jesu jer ne volim kad se ljude dezinformira ali ove teme se vise ne doticem  i doticna gospoda vrijeda i to cijelu ekipu


mislim da će trebati objasnjenje gdje sam to vrijeđala ali ne meni

----------


## nina3009

Za zamrzavanje js nisam sigurna, ali s obzirom da su kod nas suprugovi nalazi jako loši ostala nam je samo tesa i to sa 100% sigurnošću mogu reći da nitko od bolnica u ZG ne radi tj rade ali ne smrzavaju a onda baš i nema nekog smisla...Prošli tjedan sam bila na VV, na SD i u Vinogradskoj i svi su mi rekli da se čeka odobrenje za zamrzavanje a to će vjerovatno doći kad i odobrenje za js, što se nadaju da bi trebalo biti najkasnije do kraja godine  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

> * ove teme se vise ne doticem :*)


mislim da se nema sto objasnjavati vise

----------


## sg12

> ja u srijedu idem gore...akk sto saznam a trudit cu se....obavijestim vas o svemu....nadam se da ce uskoro dobiti tu licencu jer zbilja mi nije jasno ovo sve,toliko smo cekati zakon i sad paf....


Pretpostavljam da onda jos uvijek oplodjuju samo 3 jajne stanice  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anabela1

> Pretpostavljam da onda jos uvijek oplodjuju samo 3 jajne stanice


Mislim da ipak nije tako jer ja sam sad u zadnjem postupku dobila 6 jajnih stanica i svih šest su ih oplodili

----------


## Inesz

anabela1,
koliko si imala embrija i koliko ih je transferirano?

----------


## anabela1

> anabela1,
> koliko si imala embrija i koliko ih je transferirano?


Dva i oba su vraćena ali ne znam kako je bilo ostalima jer sam ja bila sama i na punkciji i na transferu, gužvi još nije bilo.

----------


## Inesz

draga anabela1,
je li tebe ova teta smije pitati koliko imaš godina, ha?  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Ja sam prije tjedan dana imala punkciju i svi 5 stanica su oplodili ali smo samo imali 2 embrija ,šta se tiče zamrzavanja doktor mi je u tjednu prije punkcije rekao da  će zamrznut embrije ako će ih biti.Izgleda da se to sa licencom onda odvilo ovih zadnjih tjedan dana.

----------


## BigBlue

> Ovo sa zamrzavanjem ne racunam ko njihovu gresku i propust,u lijepoj nasoj sve ide preko necijeg dzepa i interesa.


Objektivno, ovo sa zamrzavanjem je i njihov propust i njigova greška, i to iz više razloga. Iako se odobrenje nadležnog ministarstva (tzv. licencu) sukladno čl. 33 starog ("Milinovićevog") zakona davalo na razdoblje od 4 godine, nije se moglo tražiti i odobrenje za zamrzavanje embrija. Onda je Milinović 2011. dozvolio zamrzavanje embrija u slučajevima teške neplodnosti. 

Znači:
- krivi su jer nisu tražili novu _licencu_ niti kad je prošlim zakonom utvrđena iznimka i otvorena mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija, odnosno da su jednom dijelu pacijenata i oni sami onemoćili optimalno liječenje, iako im je čak i  onaj nakaradni zakon to omogućio,
- krivi su jer, iako se znalo da će se zakon promijeniti, nisu napravili sve predradnje za nove postupke.
- krivi su jer se nisu stupanjem na snagu novoga zakona pokrenuli i zatražili novo licenciranje, nego su čekali da dođe voda do ušiju.
- krivi su jer su vam lagali, naručivali vas na/za postupke za koje su znali da nemaju uvjeta, jer troše vaše dragocijeno vrijeme, jer rasipaju vašu plodnost.

Nemojmo se zavaravati, nije (samo) kriva administracija ili inercija (da ne velim nesposobnost), već svaki liječnik koji u poslijednjih godinu dana nije potegnuo pitanje licence *JE KRIV*!

Liječnici nisu bogovi, ljudi su kao svi mi i griješe, ali ako im se iz niza razloga već ne želite usprotiviti u lice, barem ovaj forum daje dovoljno anonimnosti reći popu pop, a bobu bob.

----------


## geceta

Bb, ja se prva slazem s time da lijecnik nije Bog i poludim kad se tu nekoga od njih smatra cudotvorcem no jednostavno mislim da si u silnom lancu odgovornih osoba mozda doista nisu mogli pomoci,tj da se nisu mogli izboriti do sada isto kao sto se lijecnici na SD ne mogu izboriti za lijekove i maknuti listu. Nije ni u redu obecavati nesto cega nema,meni osobno to ni jedan dr s VVa nije nikad napravio (dok npr u Ri i prije samog ETa uvjeravaju zenu da ce ostat trudna), uvijek su mi realno i prije donosenja novog zakona govorili i davali na izbor. Ja jednostavno nisam tip koji smatra da je dr za sve zasluzan pa ga jednako tako ni ne smatram za sve krivim i isto tako mislim da nije ni bitno sada traziti odgovornu osobu vec postici cilj. Tako da se i slazem s dijelom recenog ali s jednim se pak dijelom ne slazem.

----------


## bubekica

*BB* raspolazes li konkrenim informacijama na temelju kojih ovo pises? administrativnim informacijama, ne onim sto se dalo zakljucit na temelju pisanja po forumima i u medijima? 
ja sam u svemu friska, tako da definitivno nikod s vv ne smatram bogom, ali jako mi je tesko kad dodjem na ovu temu i procitam ovakve optuzbe.

*hope31* mozda bi nam mogla napisati sto ti je doktorica rekla, zasto kaskaju s licencom?




> Draga ja sam u srijedu gore i pitat ću opet dr za zamrzavanje i kada bi to moglo biti....znam da ti je teško čekati ali nemoj ništa još odgađati jer dr je rekla da će najvjerojatnije biti kroz mjesec da se bore za to....baš mi je onako detaljno to pojašnjavala i nije do njih...opet su upletene nečije ruke koje se ne trebaju plesti gdje im nije mjesto.....btw vjerojatno smo se onda i vidjele gore.....ja sam isto bila u petak

----------


## Argente

> Nije ni u redu obecavati nesto cega nema,meni osobno to ni jedan dr s VVa nije nikad napravio (dok npr u Ri i prije samog ETa uvjeravaju zenu da ce ostat trudna), uvijek su mi realno i prije donosenja novog zakona govorili i davali na izbor.


Malo offtopic, ali ovo moram demantirati: ohrabrivanje cura u smislu "mislite pozitivno, velike su vam šanse, ma ostat ćete vi iz prve trudni" ili onako kroz šalu nas nazvati "trudnicama" nakon ET-a - to da, obmanjivanje - ne...Sad, ako netko dobronamjernu šalu i tapš po ramenu shvati kao garanciju da će ostati trudna, a onda sorry evidentno je u kome je problem  :Smile: 
Ontopic: sretno s licencom Vukovke, nadam se da će se to razriješiti u najhitnijem roku.

----------


## anabela1

> draga anabela1,
> je li tebe ova teta smije pitati koliko imaš godina, ha?


Ma naravno, 35 mi je tek  :Wink:

----------


## geceta

Naravno Argente :Smile:  totalno se slazem!

----------


## BigBlue

Ne moramo se složiti, to niti nije biti ijedne komunikacije, ali nije isto nemati mogućnost stvoriti novac kojeg nema za lijekove i u godini dana ne ispuniti formular za licenciranje. Slažem se da je sad najbitnije riješiti licencu kako se postupci ne bi odgađali, ali ne mogu se složiti da se odgovornu osobu ne treba pozvati na odgovornost za koju je plaćena. Nesposobnost preuzimanja odgovornosti, petlja da se stoji iza postupka i/ili odluke je odraz stanja u ovoj našoj državi, i dokle god se ovakve stvari toleriraju pod premisom sad to nije primarno, takve će se stvari i ponavljati, sve dok ne bude sankcija. Za mene ovako nešto nema opravdanja. Uistinu, tebi doktor nije ništa obećao, obećan je stimulirani postupak hope - koji je otkazan. Meni je to strašno  :Crying or Very sad: 

*Bubekica* - nikada se ne bi usudila ovako nešto napisati bez pravnog uporišta, ali ne znam na što konkretno misliš. Administrativne informacije? Čl. 32-36 regulira licenciranje med. ustanova. Izmjenom zakona o MPO iz rujna 2011. dozvoljava se zamrzavanje embrija u slučajevima teške neplodnosti, kao i protokol u tim slučajevima (odobrenje Nacionalnog povjerenstva), znači i prije ovog zakona iz srpnja 2012. Sve što sam napisala je zdravorazumsko razmišljanje proizašlo od navedenih okvira legislative koje su vrijedili onda, kao i današnjih.

Osobno radim na tematici koja je regulirana i međunarodnim ugovorima i konvencijama i državnim zakonodavstvom. Pa valjda sam dužna pratiti zakonske izmjene koje mi diktiraju način rada; nisam jednom obavještavala državne instance o izmjenama, a ne obratno što bi bilo logično i prirodno. I nisam to radila jer mi je dodatno plaćeno nego da preveniram probleme naših građana u inozemstvu. Za mene to znači raditi posao za koji sam plaćena. Tom logikom odgovorno tvrdim da oni u ovom slučaju svoj posao nisu dobro napravili. I nadam se da će me uvjeriti u suprotno (npr. da su kroz godinu dana poslali molbu za licenciranjem, a da im nitko nakon xyz požurnica nije iz Ministarstva odgovorio). U tom ću se slučaju prva javno ispričati svakom doktoru i administrativnom radniku koje sam "napucala" i s jednakim žarom ću "napucati" Ministarstvo.

----------


## bubekica

*bigblue* a meni ti to bas lici na situaciju - zaposljavamo one s polozenim strucnim ispitom, a da biste polozili strucni, morate imate godinu dana staza..
ipak mislim da je njih netko gadno zafrknuo, ipak su oni klinika, a p, vg i sd su bolnice, jer to cini neku razliku?

----------


## geceta

Ili jednostavno na to da njima ide predobro pa ih treba malo "usporiti".
Ne znam konkretnog krivca i zato sam rekla da ga ne mislim ni pozivati na red,kod nas je sve vise manje borba s vjetrenjacama. Da je sve crno bijelo i da nisam zadovoljna s "uslugom" prva bih rekla kako ti kazes popu pop a bobu bob.

----------


## BigBlue

Kao što sam rekla, ovo su činjenice, a na mišljenje, kakvo god, srećom svatko ima pravo. Samo vas molim da, prije nego poželite liječnike oprati od svake odgovornosti i krivnje, ne zaboravite da pravo zamrzavanja embrija nemate zbog tih liječnika, od kojih niti jedan nije imao muda reći da Milinovićev zakon ne valja i šutili su kao hmmm da ne budem prosta kad su MPO pacijente nazivali ubojicama, već zbog pacijentica i aktivistica koje su se borile za sve vas, i jednog gastroenterologa koji je u Saboru morao objasniti ginekologu kako se utvrđuje ženska (ne)plodnost.

Ali je ovo već sve OT, ali očito ima potrebe razgovarati o problemima novog zakona, pa ću otvoriti novu temu. Ukoliko želite dalje razgovarati, dati informacije (jer čini mi se da ima još institucija sa sličnim problemima), možemo tamo nastaviti.

----------


## geceta

Prvi dio bas ne stoji jer je Alebic govorio u medijima no kako kazes,vise ne idem OT

----------


## BigBlue

> Da je sve crno bijelo i da nisam zadovoljna s "uslugom" prva bih rekla kako ti kazes popu pop a bobu bob.


That's the spirit!  :Wink: 

I sry bubekica, nisam odgovorila, mislim da nema razlike bolnica-klinika, jer zakon jednako tretira sve medicinske ustanove koje se bave MPO.

*geceta - pls link na alebića!*

----------


## bubekica

zakon da, al mozda je administracija drugacija, na to sam mislila. to ti i govorim cijelo vrijeme, ti gledas s one pravne stvari, tj. kako bi stvari TREBALE funkcionirati, a pitanje je kako funkcioniraju u stvarnosti... 
a sto se tice otvaranja novih tema, bila je i veeeelika rasprava tu o p&p savjetovanju, a kad je otvorena tema, naglo zamrlo. steta.

----------


## laky

> That's the spirit! 
> 
> I sry bubekica, nisam odgovorila, mislim da nema razlike bolnica-klinika, jer zakon jednako tretira sve medicinske ustanove koje se bave MPO.
> 
> *geceta - pls link na alebića!*


BB dao je intervju skupa s nama za 24 sata

----------


## BigBlue

> zakon da, al mozda je administracija drugacija, na to sam mislila. to ti i govorim cijelo vrijeme, ti gledas s one pravne stvari, tj. kako bi stvari TREBALE funkcionirati, a pitanje je kako funkcioniraju u stvarnosti... 
> a sto se tice otvaranja novih tema, bila je i veeeelika rasprava tu o p&p savjetovanju, a kad je otvorena tema, naglo zamrlo. steta.


Ok, onda imamo temu (koliko god da je zamrla), pa će se podići. Ili neće. Ali to je na svima vama.

Ježi ga kad za mene zakon znači obavezu. Ako ne valja, onda ću ga mijenjati, ali mi je nepojmljivo da netko dok imamo 300 000 nezaposlenih ne radi svoj posao (ok, pojmljivo mi je, ali nije da nema sankcija). Šta ćeš kad se ja cijeli život borim da stvari funkcioniraju onako kako trebaju funkcionirati.

Laky - viš kad čitam krive novine  :Grin:   pamtim tebe, ali ne i Alebića. Moram pročitati šta je rekao, a i kad je rekao

----------


## geceta

Linkala sam ja ovdje,davno to bjese :Smile:  ne pisem vam s kompa vec s mtela pa ne mogu vise naci ali vidim da je jasnije o cem se radi :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da možda je bio sad kad je donešen novi zakon no za vrijeme Milinovića ja ga nisam vidjela nigdje u medijima a takvo što bih primjetila jer je bio i moj dr.
i slažem se s Big Blue

----------


## marincezg

> Da možda je bio sad kad je donešen novi zakon no za vrijeme Milinovića ja ga nisam vidjela nigdje u medijima a takvo što bih primjetila jer je bio i moj dr.
> i slažem se s Big Blue


poptis na ovo  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

meni je riknio komp,pa se neću moći javljati neko vrijeme.....ponekad s poslča ću se prošvercat......sretno svima! pusa

----------


## geceta

Sanda,znam kako je to :Smile:  mislim na tebe i vibram za konacni ET!!! :Love:

----------


## ljube

> Prvi dio bas ne stoji jer je Alebic govorio u medijima no kako kazes,vise ne idem OT


Stvarno se jadan pretrgo za naš boljitak,a još do nedavno je tvrdio da su mu 2-3 stanice i više nego dovoljne za senzacionalne rezultate.

----------


## geceta

Ja nit sam ga ikad dizala u nebesa ko neke niti mi je uopce lijecnik,samo sam navela. A tko je zadovoljio po tom pitanju?  :Smile:  

OT OT-a: Od svih gore dozivjela sam samo ljudskost i brigu i ljubaznost u svakom pogledu. Danas je ovdje jako puno gorcine naspram njih i to vecinom od strane onih kojih se direkt ne tice (hope npr nije u nikoga uperila prst a bas nje se mozda tice) a svatko ima pravo odabrati i postupak i drugog lijecnika i drugu kliniku ako nije zadovoljan. Gorcinom i agresijom se nikada nista dobro nije postiglo. Nadam se boljoj atmosferi ujutro. Laku noc!

----------


## geceta

I hope,draga,da ne bi mislila da te prozivam. Bb te spominjala danas po tom pitanju pa sam te zato uzela kao primjer. Oprosti ako si me krivo shvatila

----------


## eva133

> Stvarno se jadan pretrgo za naš boljitak,a još do nedavno je tvrdio da su mu 2-3 stanice i više nego dovoljne za senzacionalne rezultate.


Drage cure kad jednog dana ostanete trudne(a to vam želim od sveg srca), Alebić će vam biti kralj, kao što je i meni.
Sretno svima!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Drage cure kad jednog dana ostanete trudne(a to vam želim od sveg srca), Alebić će vam biti kralj, kao što je i meni.
> Sretno svima!!


nevjerojatno kako smo svi različiti.... meni liječnik koji je vodio naš postupak u kojem sam ostala trudna i iz kojeg nam se rodila prekrasna kćer nije nikakav kralj  :No-no: 

Sto ljudi - sto čudi. No ajmo se vratiti opet na ono moje pitanje?

*Dakle trenutno se ne zamrzavaju embriji na Vuk Vrhovcu, čeka se licenca za takav postupak i doktorica se nada da će licencu dobiti kroz mjesec-dva.* 


Ja se uistinu nadam za sve cure koje se gore liječe da će  zamrzavanje uskoro krenuti jer će se u protivnom kao i do sada što? Bacati viškovi j.s.? Embrije ne smiju bacati ali ih ne smiju niti zamrzavati? 

Jel Alebić možda zbog nemogućnosti zamrzavanja sad cure stavlja na kontracepciju ? *Hrki,* ti si rekla da ti je Alebić rekao* još mjesec dana kontracepcije i onda postupak?* Možda ovako prebrodi vrijeme dok se on nada da bi mogao dobiti licencu. 

I da se vratim na licence, navodno nisu jedini koji nemaju licencu za zamrzavanje.........

----------


## Argente

Shvaćam cure da je potreban dobar feeling i povjerenje u doktore kad se ide u postupak, ali dajte i vi malo razmislite, pa cure kojih se to "najmanje ticalo" (od kojih su neke Alebićeve pacijentice i sada majke) su upravo najviše i potegle da Milinovićev zakon padne, da su to olako prihvaćale još ne bi bilo govora o oplodnji svih JS i zamrzavanju embrija.

Ne mislim da je pogrešno naglas ukazivati na nepravilnosti, pa i prozvati krivce; gorčinom i agresijom istina nećemo ništa postići, ali nećemo niti time da se zagrlimo i zapjevamo teletubby song skupa s veselim patuljcima u našim glavama. Mislim, i ja sam jako sklona svom doktoru i cijeloj ekipi Humane, no to ih ne amnestira od činjenice da nisu baš ginuli na barikadama obrane svoje struke i naših sudbina.

Nemojmo se prepucavati oko toga čiji se doktor više zalagao za pacijentice - nije nijedan; na čijoj je klinici najveći kaos - svugdje je; valjda je sada bitnije da složno ispravljamo krive Drine nego da se međusobno gađamo ego tripovima i spočitavamo si zle namjere.
Ajmo radije ići s konstruktivnim prijedlozima što se može učiniti da se situacija što prije okrene u našu korist.
 :peace: 

edit: eto kako to Kadauna uvijek lijepo sažme

----------


## BigBlue

> JDanas je ovdje jako puno gorcine naspram njih i to vecinom od strane onih kojih se direkt ne tice (hope npr nije u nikoga uperila prst a bas nje se mozda tice)


Hope se možda tiče? Hope se itekako tiče, tiče se i tebe, tiče se i mene iako sam trudna, tiče se svakoga. Tebe brine što se netko, ajme, usudio drznuti napisavši da su zeznuli stvar i to proglašavaš gorčinom i agresijom?! To je argumentacija?! Možda ista kao kad je bila riječ o riječkoj mpo praksi. Tužno je da se, u pomankanju iste, poseže za osobnom diskvalifikacijom osobe u diskusiji samo zato što nije, prema nečijim parametrima, osobno involvirana.

Ovakva je izjava sramotna iz više razloga i ne vodi konstruktivnoj raspravi. Međutim, da ne kvarim dobru atmosferu, tu se zaustavljam i želim vam uspješne postupke nakon riješenih birokratskih prepreka ili usprkos njima.

----------


## laky

Tko je na VV uopće sad voditelj odjela odkad je dr Čolak u mirovini?

----------


## laky

> vecer cure moje!!!!
> moram vas pitati jer sam priznajem pogubila po forumu jer me nije bilo jako dugo... prije 5 god ostavili smo 2 smrzlica  i evo sad se vracamo po njih... e sad je moje pitanje meni se pojavila danas tj oko 5 ipo 6 m.  i kako da je racunam sad kad mi je 3 dc jer mi se vrti nesto po glavi da se racuna sutra dan ako dode u popodnevnim satima... zanima me jel se moram pojaviti u zg u pon ili uto???? hvala vam 
> ako ima koja cura koja je u slicnom procesu nek se javi ili ako sam ne krivoj " adresi " prebacite me na pravu !!!


jeste li bili ?kad opet trebas na VV koji dan,da mogu planirati posao jer putujem

----------


## geceta

Draga,Bb,od silne svoje zustrosti grizes okolo bezveze. Upotrijebih "mozda" jer ne zelim da se u hope uperuje prstom,upotrijebih mozda jer je vise na njoj da bude ljuta jer je nesto cula iz prve ruke i njoj se desilo a ne tebi. Prestani prozivati ljude pa tako i mene sto ne napadam lijecnika,to me neces nikad vidjeti. citaj pazljivije i ne hvataj se za svaku rijec. Ima ljudi koji imaju takta. Ne znam sta zelis postic? Da ti se poklonimo i idemo svi na VV dic ofenzivu? Argumentacija ti ne drzi vodu a jos si k tome napasna. Svi smo se slozili da cekamo daljnje konkretnije informacije. Nadalje, previse se otislo u OT. 
Kadauna,Argente,potpis.

----------


## geceta

Ali u svakom slucaju,BB, skidam ti kapu sto se i kao trudnica boris za boljitak svih nas dok druge zaborave na MPO i hvale se kako su zatrudnjele "umjetnom". Mozda nam se metode i taktike razlikuju ali nadam se da ces ovo konstruktivno shvatiti, isto kao i svi ostali. Razliciti smo ali ipak svi imamo isti cilj i nije vazan put kojim cemo do njega, neka svatko krene svojim, glavno da svi skupa to postignemo. Ne lazem ako sada kazem da svi mi zalimo sto jos nemaju licencu i zelimo je sto prije no ajmo onda svatko svojim nacinom doprinijeti! Tko god moze, donijeti svakodnevne nove info s VVa, ti nas zakonski potkrijepi, ja cu pisat po plahtama za dan kad napravimo "ofenzivu". 
Oprostite sto vas smeta sto ja ne krivim direkt doktore, jednostavno sam dovoljno razocarana u nasu drzavu da znam da si covjek ponekad ne moze pomoci.

----------


## d13

Evo me u VV nema guzve, a ni doktora!!??!!! Javim se posli...

----------


## laky

[QUOTE=d13;2230974]Evo me u VV nema guzve, a ni doktora!!??!!! Javim se posli...[/QUOTE
hvala draga valjda se netko pojavi

----------


## BigBlue

Ovakav način komunikacije je neargumentiran, nesmislen i još štošta što nemam namjeru pisati. Ne treba mi se klanjati, skidati kapu, patronizirati pridjevima draga i sl., jer mi uistinu ne treba forumski pijadestal kako bi mislila za sebe i vjerovala u ono što radim. Iznijela sam činjenice, bez ikakve intencije da dižem bunu na VV. Iz nekog čudnog razloga, ti si se našla prozvanom svakim mojim postom. Rasprava ima smisao samo kad se ne napada osoba, već argumenti, tako je ovime završavam, a vrijeme će pokazati svoje.

----------


## geceta

Klap klap,bb,klap klap. ne znas prihvatit ni kritiku ni kompliment. Napadala si me vec na pp, bila sam ljubazna. Sad sam pokusavala smirit tenzije u tri navrata al ti brijes svoje i hvatas se za svaku rijec. ne znam di si to iscitala da se ja osjecam prozvanom, mozda tamo di mi se doista obracas? nemam uopce namjeru vise komentirati jer bih za to morala imati sugovornika koji slusa. S tobom nije moguca nikakva komunikacija bila ona konstruktivna ili destruktivna,smislena ili nesmislena pa odustajem. Mogla bih te vrijedati kao sto ti vrijedas svaku rijec bilo moju bilo tudu (zena koje se lijece na VV a ne privatno) ali imam dovoljno kulture i dobrog ukusa da ti kazem "u pravu si" i odmahnem rukom. 
Bez obzira na sve gore i na stranici prije izreceno, zelim ti do kraja mirnu,skolsku i ne toliko hormonski stresnu trudnocu! Za mene je ova balava diskusija zavrsena! Pa pa mah mah kissi kissi (iako to ne podnosis :p )

----------


## geceta

> Evo me u VV nema guzve, a ni doktora!!??!!! Javim se posli...


E to je vec korisna info! Znaci,danas ne radi? Zna li se do kada?

----------


## Strašna

Cure jel netko zna da li se radi u ponedjeljak, 8.10.? pretpostavljam da da, jel ekipa tamo radi i petkom i svetkom...
Meni bi taman 3DC mogao pasti na taj ponedjeljak...

----------


## geceta

jako dobro pitanje! ja isto pretpostavljam da rade ali neka provjere oni koji ga pohode ovih dana

svima  :Bye:   :Bye:  , micem negativnu energiju daleko od sebe. Neke imaju moj mail ( muma, bubekica, itd ), neki broj, ako sto ustrebate, tu sam za Vas i od <3 vam svima zelim da sto prije dostignete svoj cilj i istinski uzivate u njemu! 
Ovaj forum bi trebao biti leglo informacija i podrske a ne prepirka i teror odredene ekipe zbog koje se jako puno cura osjeca uvrijedeno, povrijedeno, iznervirano pa se zato radije maknu jer im je dosta toga i u svakodnevnom zivotu. Ja ih znam barem 10 i kao sto nikada prije nisam, necu ih ni sada prozivati. 
Ne zamjeram nikome nista ne samo zato sto sam vjernik nego zato sto mislim da svatko ali ama bas svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje i na slobodu govora, sto opet neke vrlo cesto zaboravljaju. 
Hvala onima koji su uvijek tu, cista srca, i imaju istinite rijeci utjehe a ne one prijetvorne i iz dubine srca su uvijek tu za druge, jednako tako hvala svima onima koji su ovih godinu dana bili uz mene i mog hubbya. 
sretno i milijun ~ svima!!!

----------


## mirelaj

Radi se u  ponedjeljak, jer ja sam tad naručena da vadim krv



> Cure jel netko zna da li se radi u ponedjeljak, 8.10.? pretpostavljam da da, jel ekipa tamo radi i petkom i svetkom...
> Meni bi taman 3DC mogao pasti na taj ponedjeljak...

----------


## Strašna

Geceta draga  :Love:  Nedostajat ces mi.....
Hvala ti za sve...  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Muma

*Geceta*   :Crying or Very sad:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## hrki

Geceta  :Love:

----------


## laky

> drage naše forumašice i forumaši koji se liječite na VV-u
> otvaram novu stranicu/temu
> 
> *molim vas budite:
> - sažeti
> -informativni*
> 
> *molim vas nemojte:
> - vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja)
> ...


X

----------


## bubekica

> Evo me u VV nema guzve, a ni doktora!!??!!! Javim se posli...


d13, javi zasto i dokad ga nema, pliz.

----------


## BHany

Nema potrebe za ovakvim reakcijama.

Moderatorice prate ovaj topic. Do sad nismo pronašle elemente direktnog vrijeđanja ili omalovažavanja...iako ovih zadnjih nekoliko postova idu ka rubu tolerancije.

Načelno, svatko ima pravo iznijeti svoje mišljenje i viđenje. 

Svi smo različiti...neki manje taktični u postovima, neki više, neki aktivisti, neki svijet gledaju ružičastije. Bilo bi lijepo da se toleriramo, iako ne možemo isto razmišljati.

Na forumu postoji i opcija 'ignore' pa čak niti ne moramo čitati komentare onih osoba koje ne želimo ili nas uznemiruju.

A sada molim da završimo s ovim, obzirom da očito izaziva previše negativnih tenzija. 
Pozornost na probleme je skrenuta...svatko neka sam donese svoje mišljenje.

----------


## hope31

vidim ja tu se moje ime dosta spominje a mene nema haha...cure sve smo u istoj kaši.....ja sam iz prve bila jako zatečena jer postupak čekam od 3 mjeseca 2,5 mjeseca sam pila kontracepciju i eto izdržala sam i došla gore i nadala se napokon stimuliranom postupku kad njih do daljnjega nema zbog licence....iskreno bila sam jako ljuta jer nam obećavaju svašta još od 1 mjeseca tako da više ničemu ne vjerujem....pristala sam na prirodni postupak jer želim pokušati i dobro sam dosada reagirala na klomifene...ali da nisam zadovoljna nisam ni blizu, sutra sam gore ujutro i ispitat ću doktoricu kada će napokon ta licenca jer stvarno (barem mene) košta jako puno živaca i emocionalnog stresa..znači želim biti majka želim to što prije i ne želim da se s nama igraju kao sa lutkama...svako veče idem spavat da si pomazim trbuh i pomislim kako bi bilo lijepo sjetiti nešto unutra i svako jutro se budim s time...pokušavam se dovesti u red jer sam već na rubu od svega toga....samo bih vam htjela reći nemojte se svađati....sve mi želimo biti  majke i moramo se držati zajedno i podijeliti jedna sa drugom i dobru i lošu vijest....a što se tiče krivice za licencu smatram da je svaka ustanova koja ju nema KRIVA jer ju nije na vrijeme ishodila a nas su odgađali, odgađali....znači trošenje vremene dragocijenog....eto toliko od mene

----------


## hope31

> I hope,draga,da ne bi mislila da te prozivam. Bb te spominjala danas po tom pitanju pa sam te zato uzela kao primjer. Oprosti ako si me krivo shvatila


Sve ok draga....svi smo mi u istoj situaciji i naravno da sam bila šokirana ali eto ja se nadam da će uskoro dobiti tu licencu pa da ćemo uskoro sve hodati sa velikim trbušinama :Smile: )

----------


## anabela1

> d13, javi zasto i dokad ga nema, pliz.


Mislim da je na nekom putu jer je meni rekao da betu vadim 29 i da mu tad javim ne prije jer neće biti u Hrvatskoj

----------


## bubekica

Ok, thnx.
Ja sam gore 28.9. s poprilicno kompliciranom sitacijom koju smo napol rjesavali telefonski doktor i ja pa mi je jako bitno da bude gore. Al sta sad, ak ne bude, ne bude.



> Mislim da je na nekom putu jer je meni rekao da betu vadim 29 i da mu tad javim ne prije jer neće biti u Hrvatskoj

----------


## anabanana

cure, molim jednu informaciju..da li se na VV plaćaju prirodnjaci, mislim na stimulacijom isključivo klomifenima ili ako su počeli raditi femarom, bez uključivanja gonala ni menopura? hvala

----------


## Richy

Danas sam bila gore i da,dr.Alebic nije radio danas,pregled obavila doktorica!Svi nalazi su mi dobri,ali imam jednu cisticu i dr.mi je odgodila zbog toga postupak za mjesec dana.koma...Mislim da je bio Alebic da on ne bi odgadjao postupak;jer i u prvom postupku sam imala neke cistice,ali rekao je da nema vise cekanja i da krecemo!No mislim da ona ipak nije htjela na svoju ruku reci da krecemo s postupkom,i da tu odluku prepusta mome doktoru?!Ah,sto se moze?!?Strpljen...spasen!!

----------


## beilana

Richy kad smo mi isli u postupak gdje su mi nazalost popucali folikuli, imala sam malo deblji endic nego je prikladno al me doktorica pustila u postupak. Doktora taj dan nije bilo. A on je bio ljut i rekao da je ona preblaga i da pusta bez obzira na ciste i sl. Mozda ju je opomenuo pa je sad opreznija s njegovim pacijentima. Uglavnom kasnije me nije pustila ni s cistom od 16mm i hvala joj na tome jer nam je T dosla nenadano u kucnoj radinosti. Vjerujem da se zvijezde uvijek posloze tocno onak kak trebaju bit pa nemoj bit tuzna.

----------


## plavo oko

Pozdrav svima,vec me dugo nije bilo,pa sam dosla da vam posaljem malo trudnicke prasine,Evo,ja sam danas 12+3tt,borim se sa hematomom.cak bila I u bolnici na 3 Dana,al sad smo dobro,u pet bebica je bila56mmm velika a hem se povlaci,kad cu se opet docepat meta,Javim se,a do tad vibram svima za sve sta van treba

----------


## hope31

evo da se i ja javim..bila sam jutros gore,doktora nema samo doktorica doktor dolazi u subotu ako nekog zanima...uglavnom odgovor na pitanje o licenci za zamrzavanje je isti..oni se bore da to bude sto prije a to sto prije bi trebalo po njihovim rijecima biti do kraja godine....eto toliko...nista konkretno...uglavnom u subotu sam opet gore pa cemo opet da pitamo :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> evo da se i ja javim..bila sam jutros gore,doktora nema samo doktorica doktor dolazi u subotu ako nekog zanima...uglavnom odgovor na pitanje o licenci za zamrzavanje je isti..oni se bore da to bude sto prije a to sto prije bi trebalo po njihovim rijecima biti do kraja godine....eto toliko...nista konkretno...uglavnom u subotu sam opet gore pa cemo opet da pitamo


A jel rade u ponedjeljak?

----------


## bubekica

*hope31* hvala! ja sam se upravo narucila za petak pa cu vidjet kaj veli doktoressa, mozda me posalje doktoru u subotu opet  :Smile:

----------


## d13

Evo me  :Wink:  nisam se stigla jucer javiti... Primila me doktorica koja me iskreno nije odusevila.. Ali ono sto je najvaznije idemo dalje. Dobila sam Estrofem i 02.10. kod doktora, transfer 09.10. !!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## laky

> Evo me  nisam se stigla jucer javiti... Primila me doktorica koja me iskreno nije odusevila.. Ali ono sto je najvaznije idemo dalje. Dobila sam Estrofem i 02.10. kod doktora, transfer 09.10. !!!!


tnx prosvijetli me koji ti je dan ciklusa 2.10? 11dc?

----------


## d13

> tnx prosvijetli me koji ti je dan ciklusa 2.10? 11dc?


Da to ce mi biti 11 dc!

----------


## laky

super tako da mogu planirati kad riješim glupu bestiju da mogu doći na dan ,a kako zna točan datum FET-a jel mozda daju stopericu taj 11dc ili čekaju bas ovulaciju

----------


## d13

To ti ne znam. Kako nije bilo doktora nego doktorica nisam nista doznala jer nije bila bas ljubazna. Samo mi je odredila datum kad da opet dodem.. Znat cu vise nakon pregleda kod doktora..

----------


## mima235

Jel znate jel rade u pon 08.10? Pijem kontracepciju do 03.10. kad bi mi mogao biti 3dc?

----------


## hope31

strasna mislis na 08.10?u subotu sam opet gore pa cu pitati ali rade sigurno....

----------


## hope31

> *hope31* hvala! ja sam se upravo narucila za petak pa cu vidjet kaj veli doktoressa, mozda me posalje doktoru u subotu opet


zato smo tu da si pomognemo :Smile: ...btw ja danas na pregledu koji je trajao 2 minute a bila je samo 1 punkcija i 1 inseminacija i nas par cura za pregled...brzi pregled nikad nisam imala...

----------


## Strašna

> strasna mislis na 08.10?u subotu sam opet gore pa cu pitati ali rade sigurno....


Da draga, baš taj!  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Da draga, baš taj!


u subotu sam ujutro gore pa ti javim ali rade sto posto... :Smile:

----------


## d13

> super tako da mogu planirati kad riješim glupu bestiju da mogu doći na dan ,a kako zna točan datum FET-a jel mozda daju stopericu taj 11dc ili čekaju bas ovulaciju


ej laky dobila sam estrofem 2 mg 3 puta 1 i  malo sam citala po forumu i izgleda
da ide sa stopericom ako se varam ili ako sam krivo napisala nek me netko ispravi!!!!
samo se nadam da ce 02.10 biti doktor jer bi bila bas tuzna da opet dodem kod doktorice!

----------


## laky

> ej laky dobila sam estrofem 2 mg 3 puta 1 i  malo sam citala po forumu i izgleda
> da ide sa stopericom ako se varam ili ako sam krivo napisala nek me netko ispravi!!!!
> samo se nadam da ce 02.10 biti doktor jer bi bila bas tuzna da opet dodem kod doktorice!


tako sam i mislila tj nekako mi logički (čitaj tako ću ja napraviti   :Wink:  )

----------


## bubekica

evo mene.
danas bila kod doktorice, ugodno sam iznenadjena njome, odgovorila mi je na sva moguca i nemoguca pitanja koja sam joj pripremila i potrudila se da maksimalno skratimo cekanje postupka. mm je obavio sgram jer je doktorica zamolila u labosu, uputila nas je na mikrodelecije kromosoma y, dala mi kontracepcijske i preporuku za dodatak prehrani kelp za stitnjacu. pijem kontracepcijske dok ne dobimo nalaz mikrodelecija i iduci ciklus krecemo u postupak.

----------


## arlena

pozdrav svima  :Very Happy: 
bubekica, možda smo se i srele  :Smile: 
evo mi tj. ja sam na folikulimetrijama i slijdeći tjedan će valjda bit AIH
ne polažem puno nade,a opet nebi išla da se ne nadam  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

*arlena* mi smo bili od 10 do pol 12, mm se zivcano setkao okolo  :Laughing:

----------


## arlena

e onda nismo, mi smo bili gotovi već oko 8 i bjež kuć  :Smile:  
nismo iz zg, MM ne voli voziti po tamo pa nam je uvijek samo da pobjegnemo iz zg  :Laughing:

----------


## d13

Sto jos nema doktora ili si ti kd doktorice?? Tko zna hoce li biti u uto 02.10 doktor u ZG?

----------


## bubekica

doktor se vraca sutra, ja sam njegova pacijentica...

----------


## arlena

d13 danas nije bio doktor, inače sam kod njega , u pon sam opet tamo

----------


## d13

Ariena i Bubekica hvala!!!

----------


## Strašna

Cure, šta mislite jel bi bio velik problem kad bi ja svoju kontracepciju produžila 2 dana? Naime po ovom sad kako stojim ispada da cu dobiti u subotu, 6.10. A tad idem u svatove...i vjerujem da ce mi bit koma ako bas tad procurim. Jel bi to bio veliki bed popit dvije tablete više? Dobila sam da pijem jednu turu.

----------


## piki

Strašna ja ne bih produžavala ali iskreno nemam pojma! No menga nakon kontracepcije meni nikad nije bila strašna ni bolna. Bubekica super za expresno rješavanje!!!
Arlena sretno!

----------


## bubekica

Strasna, meni je danas doktorica najavila moguce produzenje na 35 pilula zaredom, ako budemo dugo cekali nalaz, ali ja osobno ne bih to radila na svoju ruku.

----------


## Strašna

i ja sam jednom pila 2 mjeseca za redom...bez stanke...
Khm...mislila sam da nebi nista bilo ako popijem 2 tablete više....ali dobro... Mozda ipak bolje ne..  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

(ma ne bude ništa od 2 tablete, ili 1, to ti dosta :Smile: )

----------


## Strašna

pa da...tako sam i mislila....1 ili 2 maksimalno....  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Ja isto mislim da ne može biti apsolutnom ništa ako produžiš samo s 1 ili 2 tablete. Oni gore znaju posložit ciklus curama tako da produže ili skrate uzimanje kontracepcije - vjerojatno zbog nedjelja  :neznam: ... Nisam iskusila ali sam tako čula

----------


## sanda1977

Eej,samo da javim da 4.10.idem za zg....sestra me upisala ko doktorice...meni svejedno....valjda je dobra....pitala me kod koga želim ići,pa sam rekla da mi je svejedno....a dr a. Je bunkiran koliko sam shvatila...

----------


## Kadauna

> evo mene.
> danas bila kod doktorice, ugodno sam iznenadjena njome, odgovorila mi je na sva moguca i nemoguca pitanja koja sam joj pripremila i potrudila se da maksimalno skratimo cekanje postupka. mm je obavio sgram jer je doktorica zamolila u labosu, uputila nas je na mikrodelecije kromosoma y, dala mi kontracepcijske i preporuku za dodatak prehrani kelp za stitnjacu. pijem kontracepcijske dok ne dobimo nalaz mikrodelecija i iduci ciklus krecemo u postupak.


Bubekica, vi idete u postupak bez obzira što možda ili vjerojatno neće biti zamrzavanja ili biste u tom slučaju išli u prirodnjak?

*I Strašna,* cure su već napisale, ništa neće tebi biti od 2 dana više na kontracepciji osim odgode menstruacije.

----------


## Muma

Samo da i ovdje prijavim neuspješan aih, jutros test negativan. Zovem poslije gore da se dogovorim za daljnje planove!
*Sanda* sretno!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Kadauna!

----------


## bubekica

*kadauna* meni je to prvi postupak pa se nema pojma kak cu reagirat. stimulaciju ce odredit doktor kojeg jucer nije bilo pa mi je bilo glupo o tome pricati s doktoricom. ali ona je spominjala ciljanje na stvaranje sto manjeg broja folikula jer sam ja jako tezak slucaj pcos-a i odlican kandidat za hiperstimulaciju. zato sad pijem kontracepcijske, a stimulirat ce se vrlo vrlo oprezno. a mozda se nadaju da ce za mjesec dana kad mi krenemo i dobiti licencu.

----------


## Strašna

Bubi i meni tako "cilja"...to je zbog PCOS. Jer veća je vjerojatnosta da puno folikula bukne...a ni to nije cilj. Bit ce to sve OK.

----------


## Muma

Cure, jel Alebić danas gore? Već ga neko vrijeme zovem pa se ne javlja. A bzvz mi ga je gnjaviti na mob ako je gore.

----------


## bubekica

*muma* mislim da je gore. probaj nazvat, al ne garantiram da ce ti se itko javit, subota je.

----------


## Muma

Ali moram mu se danas javiti, tak mi je rekao. Kaj da radim?

----------


## bubekica

mozda da posaljes sms, napisi da je test negativan i da cekas daljnja uputstva - prekid uzimanja utrica, kad da se javis gore i sl.

----------


## Muma

Na poruku je odmah odgovorio. Klasika, prestanak utrića i kontrola 3.dc u 11 mj. Dakle ništa od klomića i ciljanih jer mi bilo glupo ispitivat prek SMS-a.

----------


## maca papucarica

Muma, zasto ne probas dogovorit tempirani sa primarnim ginekologom? Obicno se to pod njihovim vodenjem i odradi... Mozes pitati dr A je li to ok, posto to niste probali?

----------


## Muma

*Maco*, misliš s klomićima? Vidjet ću, razmislit ću pa ga možda nazovem u ponedjeljak. Iako bi čak i meni i mm dobro došla ta pauza bez razmišljanja o ciklusu.

----------


## Strašna

Muma, ja bi ga nekako bolje pokušala opet nazvat...

----------


## mima235

Mislim da nije problem produžiti dan dva kontracepcijske jer se meni dvoumio do kad da pijem.

----------


## bubekica

mm je u petak dao sgram, za koliko mogu nazvat gore da vidim dal je gotov nalaz? ima netko iskustva ili ste cekali da dodje doma? mi smo jako znatizeljni  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Bubi*, meni nekako zuji da je otprilike za 2 tjedna sigurno gotov, ali nisam sigurna

----------


## 123beba

Bubekica, mislim da možete pokušati nazvati već I za tjedan dana... Nemate što izgubiti  :Smile:  nama je bilo gotovo za 10 dana.

----------


## tina_julija

Može mala pomoć, sutra idem vadit hormone i na pregled (5dc), šta da očekujem od tog pregleda? Prošli puta ujedno i prvi puta, dr.J. mi je rekla da u najboljem slučaju krećemo u postupak 12/1 mj. MM je napravio sve što mu je dr.Peroš dao, a sad ni njega nema, naručen je tek 14.1. Hoće nam se sada postupak pomaknuti? Hvala..

----------


## Inesz

zašto hormoni 5. dan ciklusa? uobičajeno je 3. dan ili eventualno 2. dan ciklusa

----------


## bubekica

Hormoni se vade 3-5dc, a s obzirom da je bio vikend...
Tina julija, ne znam sto vas ceka, ovisi dal ce doktorica htjet cekat perosa ili ne...

----------


## amyx

Vade se uglavnom treći dan jer je najidealnije, ali može max do petog dana

----------


## tina_julija

Na uputnici pise 3-5dc... Naime u nasem slucaju mora biti punkcije, jer spermici ne zele van, carevima je lijepo...  :Smile:  zanima me da li nam je dr.peros potreban ili ne... Znam da vas gnjavim, ali zanima me i vase misljenje...  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*tina julija* jel ste se morali naručiti na Rebru?

----------


## tina_julija

Kad sam vadila prvi puta hormone, stitnjaca mi je bila povisena, pa me soc.doktorica poslala na daljnje pretrage i bila sam na rebru, no tamo mi je rekla da je sve ok i da je normalno da varira u mojim godinama.. Mm je isao na ultrazvuk testisa, analizu kariotipa i mutaciju cftr gena na rebru.. Zasad sve ok.. Jesi na to mislila ili?  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Da za kariotip i mikrodelecije, mi idemo u četvrtak, slala sam bila mail da ga naručim al su mi vratili da se za te pretrage ne naručuje, a onda sam neki dan negdje pročitala da su se naručivali sad mi ništa nije jasno, a valjda će nas ubaciti iz Slavonije smo daleko nam je..
Poslala bih ti pp, al nemaš dovoljno postova(prepoznala sam te po nicku s drugog foruma :Cool: )

----------


## bubekica

U dobru i zlu, mm je jutros vadio krv za mikrodelecije, ne narucuje se, primaju od 9, uz uputnicu naravno. Za kariogram ne znam. Nalaz mikrodelecija ce nam biti gotov 5.11.

----------


## arlena

može mala pomoć? jel mi netko može reći za što točno služi injekcija "štoperica" i dal se dobije kod inseminacije na VV?

----------


## BigBlue

Tzv. štoperica (Hcg) služi za sazrijevanje jajnih stanica. Daje se tempirano kod inseminacije, a je li se daje na VV ne znam, cure će ti znati odgovoriti.

----------


## ruža82

Dobiva se štoperica kod AIH

----------


## BigBlue

Hej ruža, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje.

Vodim te na listi za postupak u 9. mjesecu, a sad u potpisu vidim da je prebačen (za jedan ciklus?).
Kakve su novosti?

----------


## ruža82

Ma evo, bila na pregledu početkom 9 mjeseca, trebam nove nalaze raditi  (one anti... na transfuziji), sad u 10 mj. idem 3dc vadit hormone na VV i pregled, tak da budem valjda nakon nalaza hormona krenula u postupak - znači 11mj. eh kako se to odužilo, a pretpostavljam da me doktor poslao da ponovim nalaze zbog licence!! izgleda mi ko da cijelu vječnost nisam bila u postupku  :Sad:  
Big Blue, baš mi je drago što si me se sjetila, sretno tebi a i svim curama puno sreće!!!

----------


## d13

Na putu za Zg. Sutra pregled 11 dc. Nadam se da je doktor tu i da cemo se napokon viditi nakon 5 god...

----------


## Strašna

> Da za kariotip i mikrodelecije, mi idemo u četvrtak, slala sam bila mail da ga naručim al su mi vratili da se za te pretrage ne naručuje, a onda sam neki dan negdje pročitala da su se naručivali sad mi ništa nije jasno, a valjda će nas ubaciti iz Slavonije smo daleko nam je..
> Poslala bih ti pp, al nemaš dovoljno postova(prepoznala sam te po nicku s drugog foruma)


Za kariogram se naručuje...i otprilike to bude za mjesec dana.

----------


## tina_julija

Budem uskoro imala... :Smile:  na kraju ja moram ici jos na screening mutacije cftr gena i dobili smo za testiranje za hiv... Kontrola opet za slijedeci 3dc i krecemo za ozbiljno! Rekla mi je da nam ni netreba toliko dr. Peros, sto nam je pao kamen sa srca jer tko ce docekati prvi mjesec! Nisam ni znala da trebamo proci kroz pravno psiholoski razgovor, to ste sve prosle?

----------


## BigBlue

> Ma evo, bila na pregledu početkom 9 mjeseca, trebam nove nalaze raditi  (one anti... na transfuziji), sad u 10 mj. idem 3dc vadit hormone na VV i pregled, tak da budem valjda nakon nalaza hormona krenula u postupak - znači 11mj. eh kako se to odužilo, a pretpostavljam da me doktor poslao da ponovim nalaze zbog licence!! izgleda mi ko da cijelu vječnost nisam bila u postupku  
> Big Blue, baš mi je drago što si me se sjetila, sretno tebi a i svim curama puno sreće!!!


Čekanje je teško  :Sad:  
Baš sam neki dan komentirala da je ova cijela naša priča jedno veliko čekanje. U svakom slučaju, imat ćeš kompletno nove nalaze, možda se nešto od terapije i prilagodi tome, a dobit ćeš i optimalni postupak kad će imati licencu.

U svakom slučaju, držim  :fige:  za dobitni, i javi nam se ponekad, neovisno o postupku!

----------


## Moe

Vidim da ima pitanja za *kariogram*.
Moje/naše iskustvo:
1. po preporuci liječnika MPO zatražiti uputnice:
a) žena: od HZZO ginekologa 2 uputnice: 1 za genetski savjet + 1 za kariogram,
b) muž: od HZZO liječnika/ce opće prakse 1 uputnica: za kariogram
2. skenirati/fotkati uputnice i poslati mail s uputnicama na:
predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr
i tražiti termin za kariogram.
3. dočekati termin kariograma i otići na Rebro (zelena zgrada), koliko mi je poznato rade jedino ponedjeljkom i utorkom;
4. razgovarate s dr. Begović, i nakon toga vađenje krvi
5. odete doma
6. nalaz je gotov
a) ako je OK - šalju poštom
b) ako nije OK - zovu na razgovor

U mom slučaju - naručena sam za *7,5 tjedana* otkad sam im poslala uputnice.
Od pregleda/vađenja krvi je prošlo *3 mjeseca* dok je nalaz došao doma.

Znači od trenutka kad sam saznala da trebam tu pretragu je prošlo gotovo 5 mjeseci dok smo dobili nalaz.
Eto da budete spremni.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Meni je danas doktor opće prakse dao uputnicu za mm na kojoj piše analiza kariotipa i analiza y kromosoma na mikrodelecije, hoće biti problem što oboje piše na istoj uputnici? Šta mislite? Znači ipak ga moram naručiti, nekužim zašto su mi onda vratili da se ne naručuje, dosad bi to možda već i obavili..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

tina julija neka, strpljen spašen, proć će to brzo! :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

poslala sam mail za naručiti mm 13.08., dobio je 10.09., nalazi su stigli u četvrtak... to sve na rebru...

----------


## tina_julija

tako je i nama bilo sve na jednoj uputnici, pa je doktor opće med. morao ispravljati i staviti svaku na svoju...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

znači trebala bi otići sutra kod doktora da prepravi, bolje nego da nas u četvrtak vrate kući zato što nije dobra uputnica jel?

----------


## tina_julija

mi smo imali analizu kartiotipa i screening na mutaciju zajedno, i morao je popravljati. znaš ne bi nazvala na rebru informacije pa još dodatno pitala, bolje pitat nego skitat?  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ma otić ću ja ujutro kod doktora, nije mi problem, što je sigurno sigurno je! Znači vama je s te strane sve ok, ajd super! Pa vi i niste dugo čekali nalaz!

----------


## tina_julija

Možeš zamislit iznenađenja, prvo sam ja pitala preko maila koliko se čeka, DVA MJESECA SE ČEKA NA NALAZ, doslovce je tako napisano, onda mm pita dr. dva mjeseca i onda dođe za manje od 20 dana... sad još mene treba, ali rekla je dr.J da bez obzira imam li taj nalaz ili ne da svejedno dođem 3dc.

----------


## bubekica

cure, mozda ne bi bilo lose otvoriti temu ovdje na potpomognutoj, vidim da se ima za pisati, i mene zanima (kariotip, ctfr, mikrodelecije), ali mi glupo otvarati temu i onda nista ne napisati.
moderatori dragi, mozda da se prebaci ovih par postova na zasebnu temu?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Budem uskoro imala... na kraju ja moram ici jos na screening mutacije cftr gena i dobili smo za testiranje za hiv... Kontrola opet za slijedeci 3dc i krecemo za ozbiljno! Rekla mi je da nam ni netreba toliko dr. Peros, sto nam je pao kamen sa srca jer tko ce docekati prvi mjesec! Nisam ni znala da trebamo proci kroz pravno psiholoski razgovor, to ste sve prosle?


Draga tina-julija, ides li na donaciju?
Pravno i psiholosko vise nije obavezno, tako da to ne moras. Ako doc bude imao primjedbi samo reci da je to novim zakonom ukinuto, a i da si kontaktirala ministarstvo zdravlja da provjeris

----------


## mare41

ovdje je zgodno sažet novi zakon, ispada da je VV jedina klinika koja smatra da je pacijentima potrebno pp savjetovanje
http://betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijesti/15...-oplodnji.html

----------


## bubekica

meni je iskreno drago sto vv i dalje sugerira p&p savjetovanje i drago mi je da tako nesto postoji, a nisam primijetila da doktori rade probleme ako par to odbije.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

za licencu se nisu pobrinuli, ali pp savjetovanje, koje nije obavezno, dragi pacijenti napravite
valjda da im olaksa muku sto su konacno docekali zamrzavanje, ali nema komada papira koi bi im to omogucio

----------


## bubekica

ajmo opet jedan val pljucpljucanja, nije ga bilo par dana.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> cure, mozda ne bi bilo lose otvoriti temu ovdje na potpomognutoj, vidim da se ima za pisati, i mene zanima (kariotip, ctfr, mikrodelecije), ali mi glupo otvarati temu i onda nista ne napisati.
> moderatori dragi, mozda da se prebaci ovih par postova na zasebnu temu?


Dobra ideja, ja neznam baš puno o tome, ali zanima me, a bilo bi dobro čisto informativno, da se neponavljaju stalno ista pitanja, gdje se može napraviti pretraga, dal se naručuje itd...

----------


## beilana

Ja moram reci da je meni kad smo bili kod psihologa bilo katastrofa kad je zena pitala MMa jel on siguran da zeli bit sa mnom jer sam ja ta zbog koje sve to prolazimo, jel nebi htio neku zdravu koja moze imati djece prirodnim putem  ja sam ostala zabezeknuta. I nebi to ponavljala nikad vise. Svi bi mi voljeli bit zdravi. To ne biramo sami, nazalost.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> ajmo opet jedan val pljucpljucanja, nije ga bilo par dana.


najzalosnije od svega je da ni pljuvanje ni nepljuvanje bas ne pomaze

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Ja moram reci da je meni kad smo bili kod psihologa bilo katastrofa kad je zena pitala MMa jel on siguran da zeli bit sa mnom jer sam ja ta zbog koje sve to prolazimo, jel nebi htio neku zdravu koja moze imati djece prirodnim putem  ja sam ostala zabezeknuta. I nebi to ponavljala nikad vise. Svi bi mi voljeli bit zdravi. To ne biramo sami, nazalost.


i to bi trebalo pripremiti par na tezak i naporan postupak, bez garancije uspjeha :Evil or Very Mad: 
pa dobro je li ovo samo meni nastrano?
novi poremećaj: opsjednutost MPO pacijentima
fakat ne kuzim

----------


## Šiškica

> najzalosnije od svega je da ni pljuvanje ni nepljuvanje bas ne pomaze


ni jedna klinika navodno nema važeću licencu (ne samo VV).. tko zamrzava embije radi očito protiv zakona..

----------


## bubekica

cure, na krivoj ste (smo) temi.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

nismo
VV trazi pp savjetovanje koje nije obavezno
licenca je bila samo  protuteza
ovo su posljedice moje trenutne razocaranosti svemirom u kojem zivim :Mad:

----------


## tina_julija

meni je teta rekla da je to po politici kuće i dr.Alebića da se parove informira o pravno psihološkim stvarima, e sad... mislim da nije loše saslušat, možda neš pametnog i čujem...  :Cool:  ugnjavila me danas na 20 minuta, a šta me još čeka na tom 'pravom' sastanku... baš me zanima, danas cu poslati mail na rebro, kad će me naručiti.. soc.dok.sam izgnjavila, 4 uputnice mi je morala napisati, valjda nisam neš zaboravila...  :Cool:

----------


## tina_julija

ona koja nije pisala, zasad ne idemo na donaciju, koliko mi je dr.J rekla ivf...

----------


## bubekica

ma joooj, svatko od nas ima los dan, razumijem potpuno. ali ova tema sluzi za info o klinici vv. postoji i tema p&p savjetovanje nekad i danas, pa mozda da se koja javi tamo. 
a sto se tice licence, i dalje tvrdim da nisu oni krivi.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

tina julija
a gle odradi ako mislis da ces nesto nauciti
ako si u zagrebu ja ti odradim pp savjetovanje i jos popijemo pivu i sve ti objasnim :Laughing:

----------


## Strašna

Eto ja nisam imala nikog da mi tako lijepo objasni, tako da mi je p&p savjetovanje super došlo. Puno novih i korisnih informacija...

----------


## tina_julija

nije ni ta ideja tako loša, dobro društvo i tema taman za alkohol...  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Ne znam, no cini se da su kariotip i kariogram razlicite pretrage. Ocigledno je kariotip jednostavnija i brza pretraga.

----------


## frka

> Ja moram reci da je meni kad smo bili kod psihologa bilo katastrofa kad je zena pitala MMa jel on siguran da zeli bit sa mnom jer sam ja ta zbog koje sve to prolazimo, jel nebi htio neku zdravu koja moze imati djece prirodnim putem  ja sam ostala zabezeknuta. I nebi to ponavljala nikad vise. Svi bi mi voljeli bit zdravi. To ne biramo sami, nazalost.


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  lagano bih je flisnula ili prijavila... ili bar flipnula the finger! strašno!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## BigBlue

ajme beilana  :Crying or Very sad: 
bez teksta sam... tužno, tako tužno

----------


## tamara1981

Mislim da je sam0 htjela vidjeti reakciju tv0g muža...ili tebe
I,naravn0,pr0cijeniti jeste li psihički spremni za mp0.
Ne branim ju,sam0 nagađam  :neznam:

----------


## Inesz

> Ja moram reci da je meni kad smo bili kod psihologa bilo katastrofa kad je zena pitala MMa jel on siguran da zeli bit sa mnom jer sam ja ta zbog koje sve to prolazimo, jel nebi htio neku zdravu koja moze imati djece prirodnim putem  ja sam ostala zabezeknuta. I nebi to ponavljala nikad vise. Svi bi mi voljeli bit zdravi. To ne biramo sami, nazalost.


Koja sramota! Kakvo ponižavanje mpo pacijenata!
Beliana, žao mi je da ste to morali doživjeti!  :Sad:

----------


## beilana

Postoji nacin na koj nekaj kazes ak zelis vidjeti reakciju. A postoji neki taj ponizavajuci nacin. Nikad me nije bilo nicega i nikoga sram pred mm-om do tada. Kad smo izasli iz sobe bilo me toliko sram. Valjda zbog nacina na koj je pitala sam se i ja zapitala zakaj mu to radim nisam ga vrijedna. Skuzil je i on pa me je cijelim putem do doma tjesil. Kasnije se taj sram pretvoril u ljutnju prema njoj. I ljuta sam i dalje i hvala bogu da to vise nije obavezno zbog drugih

----------


## reny123

> Mislim da je sam0 htjela vidjeti reakciju tv0g muža...ili tebe
> I,naravn0,pr0cijeniti jeste li psihički spremni za mp0.
> Ne branim ju,sam0 nagađam


Nema ona što procjenjivati. To je trebalo biti savjetovanje i podrška, a ne procjena podobnosti. 
Beilana  :Love: .

----------


## frka

beilana, molim te da svoje iskustvo s psiho "savjetovanjem" napišeš i na ovoj temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75500-P...21#post2236921 i da napišeš i o kojoj se klinici i psihologici radi (ako nije problem).

----------


## hope31

samo da se javim...punkcija danas prosla folikuli prazni...jedan mali punktiran i imamo 1 stanicu koja vjerojatno nije sazrijela...sutra cu saznati...stimulacije nema do daljnjega i vi mislite da bolnice nisu krive zbog licence...bome jesu itekako....moje godine prolaze a postupak slijedeci mozda docekam mozda ne....

----------


## Muma

Sad mi ništa nije jasno...što uopće oni sad odrađuju a što ne? Meni je dr.A. rekao da se javim 3.dc kad ponovno dobijem M početkom 11.mj. Mogu li se onda uopće nadati kakvoj stimulaciji ili ne?

----------


## bubekica

Ufff, okrene mi se zeludac od ovakvih informacija. Nadam se da su ili krive ili povrsne.

----------


## hope31

ok muma ako ti je rekao ja ne tvrdim nista posebno samo ono sto su meni rekli....trenutno iz mene govore tuga i bijes na cijeli nas sustav zdravstva koji nam nimalo ne pomaze....

----------


## hope31

> Ufff, okrene mi se zeludac od ovakvih informacija. Nadam se da su ili krive ili povrsne.


bubekica ja sam govorila za svoj slucaj...moja info nije povrsna meni je receno da u stimulirani ne mogu dok ne bude mogucnost zamrzavanja...a kada ce to biti?nitko ne zna...nista lose nisam mislila

----------


## bubekica

Hope31  :Love:  razumijem te, moja ogorcenost je (zasad) usmjerena na jedan drugi sustav...

----------


## kitty

ajme hope, pa to je užas. nadam se da će uskoro riješiti tu licencu pa da možeš u stimulaciju  :fige: . drži se!
i svima ostalima sretno u postupcima!

----------


## bubekica

Krivo sam te razumijela, sve 5... Mislila sam da mislis opcenito, alo je tebi tako receno za tvoj slucaj naravno da onda nije povrsna ni kriva info.

----------


## hope31

> ajme hope, pa to je užas. nadam se da će uskoro riješiti tu licencu pa da možeš u stimulaciju . drži se!
> i svima ostalima sretno u postupcima!


i ja se nadam draga....hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Krivo sam te razumijela, sve 5... Mislila sam da mislis opcenito, alo je tebi tako receno za tvoj slucaj naravno da onda nije povrsna ni kriva info.


ma sve ok draga....mene je oprala ljutnja sada zbog cijele situacije i nesposobnosti u zdravstvu...

----------


## Muma

> ok muma ako ti je rekao ja ne tvrdim nista posebno samo ono sto su meni rekli....trenutno iz mene govore tuga i bijes na cijeli nas sustav zdravstva koji nam nimalo ne pomaze....


Sve jasno, naravno da si tužna i bijesna. Iz tog razloga i pitam, tako da se znam i ja pripremiti na moguće odbijanje početkom 11.mj. Pošto si napisala "stimulacije nema do daljnjeg", nije mi bilo jasno da li to stvarno znači da UOPĆE nema stimulacija, ili daju nešto - ovisno kako kome...

----------


## tamara1981

> Nema ona što procjenjivati. To je trebalo biti savjetovanje i podrška, a ne procjena podobnosti. 
> Beilana .


Možda je ona krivo shvatila svoj posao ili nešto,jer ne mogu i ne želim vjerovati da ljudi (pogotovo žene) mogu biti,svjesno,tako bezobrazni

----------


## elen

eh, drage suborke,.ja sam isto.. i jadna i ogorčena i srdita i žalosna,  a nažalost,  nemoćna...
Čekamo postupak godinu i pol..prvo zbog moje anemije, kasnije zbog očekivanja novog zakona, pa godišnjih....I kad se konačno sve navedeno posložilo ne možemo ni u stimulirani ni u klomifenski ni u prirodni jer uz nedostatak licence za zamrzavanje nedostaje im i licenca za punkciju testisa..
I kaj da sad radimo...čekamo? Prijavimo se u dr. bolnicu  i tamo čekamo? grozno...

----------


## hope31

> eh, drage suborke,.ja sam isto.. i jadna i ogorčena i srdita i žalosna,  a nažalost,  nemoćna...
> Čekamo postupak godinu i pol..prvo zbog moje anemije, kasnije zbog očekivanja novog zakona, pa godišnjih....I kad se konačno sve navedeno posložilo ne možemo ni u stimulirani ni u klomifenski ni u prirodni jer uz nedostatak licence za zamrzavanje nedostaje im i licenca za punkciju testisa..
> I kaj da sad radimo...čekamo? Prijavimo se u dr. bolnicu  i tamo čekamo? grozno...


zao mi je draga :Sad: ....i upravo o tome sam i ja pricala da zbog nesposobnosti zdravstva i apsolutno nikakve zelje da nam pomognu sve smo ogorcene i bijesne...

----------


## hope31

> Sve jasno, naravno da si tužna i bijesna. Iz tog razloga i pitam, tako da se znam i ja pripremiti na moguće odbijanje početkom 11.mj. Pošto si napisala "stimulacije nema do daljnjeg", nije mi bilo jasno da li to stvarno znači da UOPĆE nema stimulacija, ili daju nešto - ovisno kako kome...


mislila sam na svoju situaciju muma da za mene nema stimulacije dok ne bude zamrzavanja...danas kad sam bila ba punkciji 2 cure su bile na pregledu koje su u stimulaciji..tako da mislim da zavisi od slucaja do slucaja...ja ti zelim naravno da ides sto prije u stimulirani i da ostvaris svoj cilj koje sve zelimo....

----------


## Muma

Stvarno se bilo koja od nas može naći u toj situaciji da odgode stimulaciju, i ja sam žalosna i ogorčena zbog toga jer nisam uopće očekivala da će doći do toga nakon novog zakona. Teško je svima to čekanje. Kad bih znala da će i mene odgoditi (ili bilo kako zavlačiti), pitala bih ga sutra za ciljane s klomifenom ovaj mjesec. Ali pošto ne znam hoće li biti stimulacije kroz mjesec dana, tj nadam se da će biti, onda bi voljela malo odmoriti jajnike. E, a sad nek pogađam što će biti.

----------


## Maybebaby

Veliki pozdrav svima, 
upravo sam u razdoblju između embriotransfera i bhcg. Prvi mi je postupak, kod dr. A. Koji je, usput rečeno, odličan dr. 
Nakon transfera, odmah dan poslje, dobila sam upalu grla, zaštopao se nos, izbio herpes, katastrofa, kažu da je od stresa!! :Unsure: .... Nakon neuspjelih pokušaja izlječenja čajevima, inhaliranjem, medom, češnjakom itd., dobila sam amoksicilin (dr. opće prakse kaže da je najmanje štetan) samo 1 kutiju. Znači pila sam ih 4 dana. Sad sam sva zabrinuta da možda zbog tog antibiotika neće uspjeti trudnoća. Ima li tko slična iskustva??

----------


## d13

> Veliki pozdrav svima, 
> 
> Nakon transfera, odmah dan poslje, dobila sam upalu grla, zaštopao se nos, izbio herpes, katastrofa, kažu da je od stresa!!.... Nakon neuspjelih pokušaja izlječenja čajevima, inhaliranjem, medom, češnjakom itd., dobila sam amoksicilin (dr. opće prakse kaže da je najmanje štetan) samo 1 kutiju. Znači pila sam ih 4 dana. Sad sam sva zabrinuta da možda zbog tog antibiotika neće uspjeti trudnoća. Ima li tko slična iskustva??


znam curu koja bila u istoj situacijui kao ti i sad ima decka i curicu od 4 ipo godine... sretno samo se opusti se i uzivaj u iscekovanju bete!!!

----------


## d13

> samo da se javim...punkcija danas prosla folikuli prazni...jedan mali punktiran i imamo 1 stanicu koja vjerojatno nije sazrijela...sutra cu saznati...stimulacije nema do daljnjega i vi mislite da bolnice nisu krive zbog licence...bome jesu itekako....moje godine prolaze a postupak slijedeci mozda docekam mozda ne....



drz se!!! glavu gore mora biti bolje za sve nas

----------


## hope31

> drz se!!! glavu gore mora biti bolje za sve nas


hvala ti draga....ja se nadam da ce uskoro biti bolje..

----------


## laky

> Na putu za Zg. Sutra pregled 11 dc. Nadam se da je doktor tu i da cemo se napokon viditi nakon 5 god...


sretno

----------


## Strašna

> Ne znam, no cini se da su kariotip i kariogram razlicite pretrage. Ocigledno je kariotip jednostavnija i brza pretraga.


Ma to je isto...mislim...

----------


## bubekica

> Ma to je isto...mislim...


kariotip i kariogram nisu iste stvari, ali mislim da je rijec o istoj pretrazi...

----------


## d13

> sretno


hvala!!!!

receno mi je da dodem u subotu opet na pregled ali nije mi doktor rekao u koliko sati kad mi je najbolje doci?

----------


## laky

pa bilo kad tad vjerojatno da vidi jesu li popucali folikuli ako ih ima,sta ti je za briseve rekao?to je 12dc?

----------


## d13

nista nije rekao za briseve... a to ce vec biti 15 dc...

----------


## laky

> nista nije rekao za briseve... a to ce vec biti 15 dc...


jesu svi bili sterilni?mene zeza e coli zato pitam

----------


## Maybebaby

Hvala na odgovoru i pozitivnoj informaciji. Daje mi nadu  :Smile:

----------


## Maybebaby

Još jedno pitanje, mogu li Utrogestani odgoditi mjesečnicu? Svašta sam pročitala na drugim stranicama. Naime, prema kalendaru bi sutra trebala dobiti, nemam simptome i nadam se da će tako ostati  :Smile:

----------


## Evelyn73

Nisam (jos) u postupku na VV ali imam par pitanja pa bih bila zahvalna ako mi mozete odgovoriti.
1. Da li ste nedavno vase macho polovice narucivali kod androloga i kada su dobili termine? Mi smo svoj termin u 8. mj. morali otkazati i sredinom rujna smo se uspjeli naruciti tek za sijecanj 2013. uz objasnjenje da se do iduce godine ceka novi dr.! Znate li sto o tome? Pitam se bismo li bili bolje srece da smo dosli gore s uputom dr. Alebica, umjesto telefonskog narucivanja?
2. Znate li da li se taj pregled moze obaviti negdje privatno i priznaje li dr.A nalaze?
3. Da li se na VV rade punkcije i transferi vikendom?
Hvala i pozdrav!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Još jedno pitanje, mogu li Utrogestani odgoditi mjesečnicu? Svašta sam pročitala na drugim stranicama. Naime, prema kalendaru bi sutra trebala dobiti, nemam simptome i nadam se da će tako ostati


da, obicno utrogestani ne dopustaju menstruaciju
naravno kod nekih i ne

----------


## amyx

> Nisam (jos) u postupku na VV ali imam par pitanja pa bih bila zahvalna ako mi mozete odgovoriti.
> 1. Da li ste nedavno vase macho polovice narucivali kod androloga i kada su dobili termine? Mi smo svoj termin u 8. mj. morali otkazati i sredinom rujna smo se uspjeli naruciti tek za sijecanj 2013. uz objasnjenje da se do iduce godine ceka novi dr.! Znate li sto o tome? Pitam se bismo li bili bolje srece da smo dosli gore s uputom dr. Alebica, umjesto telefonskog narucivanja?
> 2. Znate li da li se taj pregled moze obaviti negdje privatno i priznaje li dr.A nalaze?
> 3. Da li se na VV rade punkcije i transferi vikendom?
> Hvala i pozdrav!


Mislim da bi nalaze kako god morali ponovit na VV. A transferi i punkcija se osim tjednom rade i subotom. Nedjeljim je neradan dan.

----------


## bubekica

Koliko sam upucena, androlog dr. Peros je na simpoziju do sijecnja. Ako tek krecete, bojim se da cete morati cekati. Ako vec imate neke nalaze, pokusajte s njima. Uvijek mozete probati nazvati doktora a. i pitati za savjet, da vam je to jako dugo cekanje, ili se naruciti k njemu na pregled pa porazgovarati u 4 oka.

----------


## 123beba

Bok! Ide li tko gore u subotu i znate li ima li gužve? Sestra mi je rekla da dodem oko 8.

----------


## hope31

evo da se i ja javim transfer obavljem 1 emmbrija....sad cekamo

----------


## d13

ja sam gori u subotu u uto nije bilo guzve...

----------


## d13

> evo da se i ja javim transfer obavljem 1 emmbrija....sad cekamo



bravoooo!!!! sretnoooo!!!!

----------


## mima235

Jel rade u pon 08.10? Ako dobijem u sub da li isto idem u pon gore bez najave?

----------


## hope31

> bravoooo!!!! sretnoooo!!!!


hvala ti draga i tebi sretno u subotu :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Jel rade u pon 08.10? Ako dobijem u sub da li isto idem u pon gore bez najave?


rade...ako dobijes u subotu u ponedjeljak samo dodjes ne moras zvati..

----------


## piki

I ja sam gore u subotu oko 8. Sestra rekla da nema gužve.

----------


## mima235

Koji dc se radi inseminacija?

----------


## arlena

lijep pozdrav svima  :Smile: 
danas napravljena inseminacija i slijedeća dva tjedna se nadamo 

*mima235* ovisno koliko ti inače traju ciklusi, al dr će pratiti rast folikula i plus dobiješ štopericu ( kako su meni cure objasnile-da folikul sazrije i ovulacija bude u određeno vrijeme )
npr. meni su ciklusi 30-32 dana, inseminacija je bila danas 15. dan

----------


## mima235

Super hvala! Drzim fige!

----------


## hope31

zamolila bih one koji su u postupku ili krecu da pitaju doktore za zamrzavanje embrija odnosno licencu..kada bi to moglo biti?molim vas informirajte se svima nam je to jako bitno...hvala

----------


## Maybebaby

Još malo pa ponedjeljak, vađenje bete.....tako se nadam pozitivnom rezultatu  :scared:

----------


## Moe

> Još malo pa ponedjeljak, vađenje bete.....tako se nadam pozitivnom rezultatu


Hajde, navijamo za tebe! Sretno!

----------


## d13

> Još malo pa ponedjeljak, vađenje bete.....tako se nadam pozitivnom rezultatu



brzo ce pon sretno!!!!!


evo jutros ponovno pregled i u u petak transfer  :Very Happy: . kad ce taj petak, da vas opet vidim ja!!!!!  :Laughing: ...

----------


## Strašna

Cure, ja izgleda sutra moram ić. Jučer mi menga krenula, negdje oko 5 popodne. Ne znam ni sama da čekam utorak ili idem sutra? Rade, jel?

----------


## Maybebaby

> Cure, ja izgleda sutra moram ić. Jučer mi menga krenula, negdje oko 5 popodne. Ne znam ni sama da čekam utorak ili idem sutra? Rade, jel?


Ja sam ih pitala samo jel radi labos za betu. Tak da znam da to rade a drugo ne znam. Ako si iz Zg najbolje je da odeš ujutro.

----------


## Maybebaby

Danas mi je 15 dan od ET i napravila sam kućni test (onaj za bilo koje vrijeme u danu), rezultat je negativan. Čitajući na netu saznala sam da se to zna događati, tj. da kućni test bude negativan a BHCG pozitivna. Svi govore "opusti se, ne razmišljaj....", zaista sam se trudila ova dva tjedna no to ne ide tako lako. 
Sada mi je žao što sam napravila test, nekako sam "potonula". Sutra ću više znati. 

Također se nadam da ćete sve imati visoke bete!!

----------


## jo1974

rade strašna i ja idem,samo dođi ranije ,oko sedam već budi gore,doktorica sama radi ali nema nas puno,sretno.

----------


## sanda1977

evo mi bili 4.10.kod dr a.
sgram loš.....a u osijeku dobar.....sad hormoni,pa ćemo dalje vidjeti šta dalje....
sgram samo 20 posto...
i kako sada to?!

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, ja sam danas bila gore.... Rečeno mi je da je licenca potpisana od strane ministra, ali se jos ceka koji dan da dodje u VV. I zbog toga mi je postupak opet odgodjen na slijedeći ciklus.... Ali evo, brzo će nadam se!

----------


## ruža82

Sad je opet pitanje koliko će trebati licenci da dođe do VV???????????????
mislim ako je u pitanju par dana, pa onda bi mogli uzimati u stimulacije ili????

----------


## Strašna

Da, da....rekli su da kreću sa stimulacijama....(ali ja još pravim imunološku obradu pa je i to jedan od razloga odgode)....

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* krecu sa stimulacijama? pa to su divne vijesti, hvala ti! zao mi je sto su tebe odgodili, ali barem ces znati na cemu ste, kad se vec zaredalo toliko neuspjesnih postupaka  :Sad:  a i rebro ste obavili ranije od planiranog pa - samo pozitivno!
ja brojim rupice na lidynette, planiram pocetkom iduceg tjedna zvati dr. a. pa cemo vidjeti kaj veli.

----------


## Strašna

Da, da...rekla mi je tako doktorica danas... Kao dobili su povratnu informaciju da je licenca potpisana i odobrena, pa krecu sa stimulacijama...jer ocekuju do postupaka da licenca bude gore!

----------


## sanda1977

meni nije jasno,kako je u osijeku sgram normospermija,a na VV-u je katastrofa(ne znam koji je naziv),znam samo da je samo 20% pokretnih,nismo još dobili nalaz kući....kada sam pokazala nalaze dr A. on se iznenadio i rekao MOLIM???
on je u kartonu već imao nalaz...pitao ga je da li je imao kakvu upalu ili ne što prebolio,kaže mm da nije...e sada mi to prepisujemo poslu koji je radio na sezoni--iscrpljenost...
dr i je na to skeptičan...
uglavnom smo komplicirani...njegove rijeći...
a kod mene je sve ok....sada čekam m,pa idem vaditi hormone....ponovo AMH-a,DHEAS....i ostali normalni hormoni...3-5 dc...
ovaj sgram nas je sada malo zabrinuo.... :Undecided: 
inaće se vodim kod doktorice,ali prvi pregled mi je obavio dr A....sve nam je lijepo objasnio...prvi dojam je ok...
sestre su malo bile neugodne....jer sam ja njima tamo u kompjuteru,pa me pitale da li sam ja već bila tamo na pregledu,pa sam rekla da nisam,a one uporno tvrde drugo....kao da sam idiot!
na kraju sam shvatila da sam vadila tamo amh i vjerovatno su unešeni podaci odonda....sestre me nisu dojmile....
iskreno kao da baš ne vole nove pacijente...eto,tako sam shvatila....jer prema svima drugima su bile ljubazne,a ja kud zbunjena kud je sve drugačije nego u osijeku,kud san bila munjena od puta,tu me one napale....
nadam se da će drugačije biti sljedeći puta....

----------


## anabanana

cure, tko je biolog na VV?

----------


## ivana2198

bok cure...   
moj zadnji postupak je bio u 07/2012- biokemijska, blaga stimulacija...   što mislite jel mi rano opet krenut u novi postupak, prošla su 3 mjeseca??
nisam još zvala gore na VV, mislila sam ih nazvat u 11 mj.  pa se naručit 3 dc.

----------


## bubekica

curke, mm je radio sgram 28.9. (bez androloske obrade, samo sgram) - kada najranije mogu zvati za nalaz i na koji broj? znate da smo znatizeljni  :Smile:

----------


## piki

> bok cure...   
> moj zadnji postupak je bio u 07/2012- biokemijska, blaga stimulacija...   što mislite jel mi rano opet krenut u novi postupak, prošla su 3 mjeseca??
> nisam još zvala gore na VV, mislila sam ih nazvat u 11 mj.  pa se naručit 3 dc.


Ja sam bila u 7. mj. u full stimulaciji a sad idem na blažu, tj. prirodni IVF s klomićima. Ako si spremna, naruči se :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam bila u 7. mj. u full stimulaciji a sad idem na blažu, tj. prirodni IVF s klomićima. Ako si spremna, naruči se


piki,
kako će ti računati postupak sa klomifenom? kao stimulirani ili kao prirodni?

----------


## Inesz

nism stigla editirat:

nisam bila pažljiva u čitanju:
 :Smile: 
vidim da si napisala kao prirodnjak.

----------


## ivana2198

> Ja sam bila u 7. mj. u full stimulaciji a sad idem na blažu, tj. prirodni IVF s klomićima. Ako si spremna, naruči se


hvala ti na odgovoru. jesi li sad opet morala radit papu, briseve, hormone...??

----------


## piki

ivana2198 ovisno koliko su stari nalazi. Papa vrijedi godinu dana pa sam morala, brisevi 6 mj (njih nisam morala), za hormone čuješ kad dođeš tamo meni nisu ovaj puta vadili krv.

----------


## piki

> nism stigla editirat:
> 
> nisam bila pažljiva u čitanju:
> 
> vidim da si napisala kao prirodnjak.


Inesz nadam se da će se brojiti kao prirodni; bila je gužva dugo sam čekala i nisam pitala ni dr-a ni sestru. U četvrtak ću znati više!

----------


## bubekica

Mm zvao za sgram, rekli su mu da se nalaz ceka 3-4 tjedna, ne kuzim kak je nekima onda gotov za 10 dana...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Mm zvao za sgram, rekli su mu da se nalaz ceka 3-4 tjedna, ne kuzim kak je nekima onda gotov za 10 dana...


Mislim da se na VV uvijek čeka 3-4 tjedna, mi smo radili 7.8., a nalaz smo dobili 3.9.

----------


## bubekica

Samo sgram ste radili ili kompletnu androlosku obradu?

----------


## 123beba

> Mm zvao za sgram, rekli su mu da se nalaz ceka 3-4 tjedna, ne kuzim kak je nekima onda gotov za 10 dana...


bubekica, mislim da oni uvijek kažu da se toliko čeka, no nalaz bude gotov ranije (samo ga ne primiš odmah)... Inače, ja sam otišla gore i provjerila na onom pultu di se i naručuješ za androloga... I bio je gotov za par dana, samo dr. Peroš nije još stigao vidjeti nalaz i napisati svoje mišljenje, no bez obzira na to što je "falilo" mišljenje androloga, dr. A je ovo bilo dovoljno  :Smile:   Mislim da možeš pokušati za 10 dana nazvati na broj na koji se inače naručuje za androloga između 13 & 15 i da će ti sestra reći jel gotov ili ne.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Kompletnu andrološku obradu, osim hormona, jer je mm imao nalaz iz Osijeka, pa ga je dr priznao. Dobili smo papir na kojem je pisalo sve ono što je dr pisao dok je mm bio kod njega na pregledu, dolje rezultat nalaza, mišljenje i preporuka šta treba napraviti i s tim nalazima kod njega na kontrolu.

----------


## 123beba

Pošto nam je ovo prvi postupak molim za par info...  Za prvi tjedan sam dobila 5 dana stimulacije menopurom (3 praška) i naručena sam u petak na pregled... što mogu očekivati dalje, koliko dana je obično stimulacija? Oko 9? I kakva je procedura sa štopericom?

----------


## bubekica

Mi imamo misljenje androloga od 7.mj., ovo sad je bio samo kontrolni sgram i na uputnici je pisalo sgram.. Mm je danas zvao taj broj (proslo je 10 dana) i sestra mu je rekla da se nalaz ceka 3-4 tjedna  :Sad:  A nis, probat cu iduci tjedan zvrcnut prije nego zovem alebica za dogovor kaj i kak dalje s pilulama - dal treba produzit il ne.
Hvala cure!

----------


## analoneta

> cure, tko je biolog na VV?


mislim ako se nije nista mjenjalo od 6mj da je gospođa Marijana...barem je ona bila kada sam ja bila...zena je iskrena i rekla je da se ne nadam previse jer je stanica bila jednana i dvojajcana ,visoka mrsava žena ako nema 2m.onda nema ni metra..lako ju je uociti na hodniku kada izađe....

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Pošto nam je ovo prvi postupak molim za par info...  Za prvi tjedan sam dobila 5 dana stimulacije menopurom (3 praška) i naručena sam u petak na pregled... što mogu očekivati dalje, koliko dana je obično stimulacija? Oko 9? I kakva je procedura sa štopericom?


Bok beba, ne znam na što si mislila pod ovim 3 praška i 5 dana stimulacije? Jel 3 praška na dan? Ako je normalna stimulacija a ne one kombinacije sa klomifenom onda se kreće 3 d.c. pa do punkcije staje se 2 dana prije nego što dr. odredi kad bi mogla biti punkcija a to je kod svake žene drugačije i svaki ciklus ti je drugačiji pa može biti 7 dana ili duže sve ovisi.
Štopericu dobiješ taj zadnji dan stimulacije navečer ( ne znam jel se još daje na VV ili ćeš u ambulantu a može ti i netko od poznatih dati ako se malo kuži, mi obično dobivamo one koje idu u mišić).
Dat ću ti jedan koristan link koji svakako preporučam za početnike.
Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/

----------


## anabanana

Hvala analoneta..i sretno do kraja  :Smile:  nisam znala jeli ostao dr. Alfred ili se nesto promijenilo..vidim da je. Kakva su iskustva sa novim biologom? sorry ak se već pisalo, listam pa nigdje nisam našla. dugo nisam bila na ovom forumu sa VV

----------


## 123beba

> Bok beba, ne znam na što si mislila pod ovim 3 praška i 5 dana stimulacije? Jel 3 praška na dan? Ako je normalna stimulacija a ne one kombinacije sa klomifenom onda se kreće 3 d.c. pa do punkcije staje se 2 dana prije nego što dr. odredi kad bi mogla biti punkcija a to je kod svake žene drugačije i svaki ciklus ti je drugačiji pa može biti 7 dana ili duže sve ovisi.
> Štopericu dobiješ taj zadnji dan stimulacije navečer ( ne znam jel se još daje na VV ili ćeš u ambulantu a može ti i netko od poznatih dati ako se malo kuži, mi obično dobivamo one koje idu u mišić).
> Dat ću ti jedan koristan link koji svakako preporučam za početnike.
> Sretno!


Da, da... uzimam 3 praška svaki dan. Stimulacija je počela 3. dc i dobila sam lijek za 5 dana (do petka), a onda idem na pregled pa ću vidjeti što dalje i koliko dana. U biti me zanimalo koliko najčešće dana traje stimulacija i nisam znala prima li se štoperica taj dan kada se primi i zadnja stimulacija ili idući dan. Uglavnom hvala!  :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje...kako to da je u jednoj bolnici sgram odličan,a u drugoj katastrofa?????
ako netko ima iskustva s time,molim vas da mi se javite....
kiss

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* kad ste zadnji put radili sgram u kbo?

----------


## Inesz

sanda, moguće je da su negdje nalaz zaribali, zamijenili ili sl...
možda treća analiza pokaže koji je spermiogram vjerodostojniji

----------


## Muma

*sanda1977* ja te ne mogu utješiti, mogu ti samo reći da sam već čula za takve slučajeve (moja ginekologica je rekla da ne prihvaća s-grame iz naše bolnice jer znaju često biti ok a nalaz iz ZG-a pokaže suprotno). Ali me zanima...jeste imali detaljno razrađen s-gram ili samo napisane rezultate unutar intervala - za volumen, pokretljivost, morfologiju...?

----------


## laky

> pitanje...kako to da je u jednoj bolnici sgram odličan,a u drugoj katastrofa?????
> ako netko ima iskustva s time,molim vas da mi se javite....
> kiss


nama u Mo normo a na VV teska oligoastenoteratospermia(nazalost ispravna se pokazala ova s VV)

----------


## nina977

> cure, tko je biolog na VV?


Meni je bila jedna vrlo mlada doktorica i moram priznati da sam bila dosta razočarana jer sam u principu zbod dr.Kniwalda prešla na VV a on je baš bio negdje na putu,nemojte me krivo shvatiti,nije da pljujem po doktorici ali mislim da za taj posao treba poprilično iskustva.U biti, na kraju ne znam koliko je dr.K. još prisutan gore jer sam čula da dosta radi van HR.
Molim cure ako imaju kakve informacije da se jave,bilo bi korisno...

----------


## Kadauna

nina, nemoj se ljutiti ali ajmo ispravak krivog navoda. biolozi uglavnom nisu dr. 

G. Kniewald je koliko ja znam otišao s Vuka. Biologinje su već dvije godine gore na Vuku, tad su bile novajlije, sad to više nisu i imaju upravo onoliko radnog iskustva na području MPO-a koliko je zakonom predviđeno....... Vuk piše uglavnom neloše rezultate...... pa tko hoće neka izvoli. Trenutno ih koliko ja znam isključivo jaši nemogućnost zamrzavanja embrija pa uglavnom vrte prirodnjake ili odgađaju postupke kontraceptivima.

----------


## bubekica

biolozi mogu biti dr., ali vecinom znanosti, a ne medicine. 
koliko sam ja upucena, krenule su pune stimulacije na vv, tako barem pisu cure.

----------


## nina977

Kaduna,nemam se zašto ljutiti.Ovo je bio čisto subjektivo,također puno mojih prijateljica je gore ostvarilo trudnoću(nadam se da ću i ja  :Smile: ).

----------


## anabanana

Hvala vam, onda molim moderatorice da promijene prvu stranicu, čisto zbog svih nas, ako nije problem. Tamo su se najviše promjene dogadjale odlaskom dr.L i mr. K. Biolog je jednak razlog zbog kojeg biramo ili mijenjamo kliniku kao i doktor, zar ne?

----------


## anabanana

I ja mislim da se vraćam gore u matičnu luku, pa me je interesiralo.

----------


## nina977

> Hvala vam, onda molim moderatorice da promijene prvu stranicu, čisto zbog svih nas, ako nije problem. Tamo su se najviše promjene dogadjale odlaskom dr.L i mr. K. Biolog je jednak razlog zbog kojeg biramo ili mijenjamo kliniku kao i doktor, zar ne?


Slažem se,da sam znala da  biolog Kniwald više ne radi gore ne bih mijenjala kliniku (iako sam ga viđala gore kad sam dolazila na preglede pa mi nije palo na pamet da dalje neće raditi).

----------


## anabanana

Nina moja, i ja sam u Splitu, ali me nesto vuklo u Zagreb, pa sam otišla na razgovor i sad radim neke pretrage koje mi je dr. A dao, a nisam uopće mislila da nema mr. Alfreda gore.... toliko sam se zadubila u Rodu da nisam uopće provjeravala informacije drugdje.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> pitanje...kako to da je u jednoj bolnici sgram odličan,a u drugoj katastrofa?????
> ako netko ima iskustva s time,molim vas da mi se javite....
> kiss


Sanda mm je isto radio sg u Osijeku, prva dva, i kad sam išla drugi put na VV nije bilo moje doktorice, pa me primio dr A., pogledao je nalaze spermograma i rekao : " A u Osijeku je radio? Hmm.. Vidjet ćemo šta će reći naši nalazi." uz čudni izraz lica..neznam šta mu je to značilo, al ja sam dobila dojam da ne priznaje baš taj nalaz kao mjerodavan baš zato što je u Os rađen, neznam možda griješim.. Al eto i "njihov" je bio opet isti, sve same nule..

----------


## Kadauna

> biolozi mogu biti dr., ali vecinom znanosti, a ne medicine. 
> koliko sam ja upucena, krenule su pune stimulacije na vv, tako barem pisu cure.



bubekica, bubekica ... pa ja nisam rekla da biolozi ne mogu imati doktorsku titulu - samo sam napisala da biolozi uglavnom nisu doktori, a ti mi reci koji od naših embriologa ima doktorsku titulu.....  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

*I Bubekice i ostale koje se trenutno liječite gore,* molila bih i od Vas malo više informacija. Napisala sam da g. Kniewald više nije na Vuku, ali bih molila potvrdu ovoga što sam rekla od cura koje hodaju gore i koje su trenutno u postupku gore ili su VV pacijentice.

----------


## Strašna

Nakon moje zadnje punkcije, rečeno mi je da nazovem sutradan biologicu doktoricu Matković...Da vidim da li se oplodilo i to. I kad sam došla na dan transfera išla sam na razgovor s njom. Super osoba... sve lijepo objasni... 
A sad detalje ne znam...
I da...licenca je odobrena i krece se u stimulacije....

----------


## bubekica

Kadauna, moj post nije isao tebi nego opcenito, zapravo bi bilo najbolje da ih zovemo klinickim embriolozima. Za ovu "mladu" znam da smo si blizu godistem i da smo studirale skupa, al je ne poznajem. Nazalost nemam nikakvih pametnih info. Imat cu do kraja mjeseca nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Bokić,evo upravo sam se vratila sa VV,i krenuli smo sa pikanjem :Very Happy: .U utorak sam ponovo gore.

----------


## Moe

> i krenuli smo sa pikanjem.


Kako smo mi žene hrabre, da se čak i pikanju veselimo  :Smile: 
Drž se hrki, želim ti uspješan IVF!

----------


## mare41

> bubekica, bubekica ... pa ja nisam rekla da biolozi ne mogu imati doktorsku titulu - samo sam napisala da biolozi uglavnom nisu doktori, a ti mi reci koji od naših embriologa ima doktorsku titulu.....


na vv ili inače? moji favoriti imaju doktorat: romac, stanić i krile :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> Bokić,evo upravo sam se vratila sa VV,i krenuli smo sa pikanjem.U utorak sam ponovo gore.


*Sretno!* Meni je sutra prva folikulometrija pa se nadam da će sve biti super i jedva čekam da čujem što dalje jer mi je ovo prvi put da idemo na postupak...

----------


## hrki

Sretno i tebi 123beba samo optimistično ,i da konačni ishod bude jedna mala bebica.

----------


## 123beba

hrki, hvala!  :Smile: 

nego, trebam savjet...možda je glupo pitanje, ali da se ne zaigramo!   :Smile: )))  mora li se apstinirati prije punkcije kao i za spermiogram ili nije bitno?

----------


## kitty

> mora li se apstinirati prije punkcije kao i za spermiogram ili nije bitno?


nama nitko nije specijalno rekao ni da treba ni da ne treba, ali mi smo apstinirali po 3 dana. a i nije mi baš bilo do keksića za vrijeme stimulacije, imala sam stalno osjećaj da će mi jajnici ispast...

----------


## Strašna

Ja mislim da je nama rečeno apstinencija 3-4 dana.... Gotovo sam sigurna, ali nek još cure potvrde!

----------


## Moe

> Ja mislim da je nama rečeno apstinencija 3-4 dana.... Gotovo sam sigurna, ali nek još cure potvrde!


tako je

----------


## 123beba

Hvala cure! Vidjet ću sutra sa dr. A jel može procijeniti kada bi trebala imati punkciju. Današnji komentar mu je bio odličan pa se nadam tamo negdje uto/sri...  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

Pozdrav svima,
Već vas duže vrijeme pratim, pa imam jedno pitanje vezano na IVF. 
Da li kad se vraćaju oplođene stanice uvijek vraćaju više njih ili mogu vratiti samo jednu? 
Pitam ovo jer nam je dr. A rekao da po sadašnjim nalazima moramo razmišljati o IVF, a htjeli bi izbjeći višestruku trudnoću.

----------


## Moe

> Da li kad se vraćaju oplođene stanice uvijek vraćaju više njih ili mogu vratiti samo jednu?


koliko znam - trebali bi imati izbor. Dakle - može samo jedna.

----------


## mg1975

Hvala Moe.....
Čestitam na trećoj sreći

----------


## Moe

> Hvala Moe.....
> Čestitam na trećoj sreći


Hvala ti. Kad krećete u postupak?

----------


## Muma

Evo mene samo da vas pozdravim i čestitam novim trudnicama!
Nemam što prijaviti osim čekanja idućeg postupka za koji se nadam da će biti u 11.mj. Nestrpljivo čekam vješticu pa da se pridružim ekipi na brdu.
Jedno pitanje za cure s PCOS - da li odgađaju stimulacije ako se nađe koja cista? Znam da je princip kontracepcija pa stimulacija ali se svejedno pitam da li je moguće ući u postupak ako ipak postoji nešto? Nekako sumnjam da ću imati treću sreću s nula cista...

----------


## mg1975

> Hvala ti. Kad krećete u postupak?


dr. A nije htio brzati pa je MM dobio neke vitamine (zanimljivog naziva  :Smile:  ) za piti kroz 2 mj. pa onda ponovo radi sgram, kako bi bili 100% sigurni da mora biti IVF. Tako da mislim da prije početka slijedeće godine ništa. Jedina što je pozitivno u cijeloj priči da je samnom sve ok.

----------


## Deamar

Večer, cure. Čitam temu stalno i pratim novosti. Naime, pacijenti smo dr. Jukić sa dg azoo.. U 6. mj smo bili na Merkuru na konzultacijama za Tesu nakon koje ide stimulacija i do dana današnjeg nismo saznali ništa nego da je zapelo na VV. Zvala sam dr-cu koja je rekla da su zabranili za sve do daljnjega takve manipulacije da bih danas dobila odgovor od ministarstva da se zakon oko biopsije uopće nije mijenjao i da se normalno radi nakon što ustanova koja nas vodi pošalje zahtjev a oni odobravaju. Sad sam totalno jadna i zbunjena i ne znam kome vjerovati, dr-ci koja veli da ne može ili ministarstvu koje veli da može?? Oprostite što upadam ovako, ali smo stvarno očajni  :Sad: (

----------


## Strašna

> Evo mene samo da vas pozdravim i čestitam novim trudnicama!
> Nemam što prijaviti osim čekanja idućeg postupka za koji se nadam da će biti u 11.mj. Nestrpljivo čekam vješticu pa da se pridružim ekipi na brdu.
> Jedno pitanje za cure s PCOS - da li odgađaju stimulacije ako se nađe koja cista? Znam da je princip kontracepcija pa stimulacija ali se svejedno pitam da li je moguće ući u postupak ako ipak postoji nešto? Nekako sumnjam da ću imati treću sreću s nula cista...


Draga, meni je dva puta bio odgodjen postupak zbog ciste. Jednom je bila na lijevom jajniku pa sam dobila mj dana kontracepciju....onda kad sma došla, više nije bilo te na lijevom, ali je bila na desnom...i opet odgodjeno i opet mjesec dana kontracepcija...treci put kad sam došla, nije ih bilo!

----------


## kitty

> Evo mene samo da vas pozdravim i čestitam novim trudnicama!
> Nemam što prijaviti osim čekanja idućeg postupka za koji se nadam da će biti u 11.mj. Nestrpljivo čekam vješticu pa da se pridružim ekipi na brdu.
> Jedno pitanje za cure s PCOS - da li odgađaju stimulacije ako se nađe koja cista? Znam da je princip kontracepcija pa stimulacija ali se svejedno pitam da li je moguće ući u postupak ako ipak postoji nešto? Nekako sumnjam da ću imati treću sreću s nula cista...


ja nisam nijednom imala cistu prije postupka. i nikad me nisu stavljali na kontracepciju. a imam pcos. tako da očito nema pravila.

----------


## Muma

Uh, hvala na odgovorima cure. Dakle, i jedna cista je dovoljna.  :Undecided:  Onda mi ne preostaje drugo nego se nadati trećoj sreći i lijepim jajnicima na ultrazvuku. Vrijeme tako sporo teče u tom čekanju...

----------


## Strašna

Držim fige da sve bude ok. I ja čekam slijedeću mengu da napokon više krenem  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Držim fige da sve bude ok. I ja čekam slijedeću mengu da napokon više krenem


Hvala ti! Puno sreće i tebi!!!

----------


## bubekica

Poznat mi je taj naziv muskih vitamina  :Smile:  Moj isto pije u nadi da ce se nesto pokrenut... 
Ja sam sad na kontracepciji, ciste nisam imala od 15e godine, moj pcos je zapravo krenuo od 2 ciste promjera 4cm, po jedna na svakom jajniku.. Otislo s utrogestanom kroz par mjeseci, al dosao pcos.

----------


## d13

drage moje rode!!!!
javljam se tuzna jer nista od transfera i FET-a... nakon odmrzavanja vidili su da nista od njih i tako da nije bilo nista... kakvo razocarenje i tuga   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad: ... 
a sad cekanje da prode malo vremena i  onda sve iz pocetka... 
eto toliko od mene... svima zelim puno srece i smijeha ....

----------


## Strašna

Drži se *d13*! Žao mi je...

----------


## bubekica

d13 jako mi je zao, drz se. Nadam se da cete brzo skupiti snage za dalje i da vas nece doktori zavlaciti...

----------


## hrki

žao mi je d13 :Love:  ,drž se.

----------


## Moe

> drage moje rode!!!!
> javljam se tuzna jer nista od transfera i FET-a... nakon odmrzavanja vidili su da nista od njih i tako da nije bilo nista... kakvo razocarenje i tuga   ...


Baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Koliko je bilo embrija? Blastociste?
Složi plan za dalje, i ne daj se obeshrabriti!

----------


## BigBlue

d13, drži se i snage za novi ciklus  :Love: 




> Večer, cure. Čitam temu stalno i pratim novosti. Naime, pacijenti smo dr. Jukić sa dg azoo.. U 6. mj smo bili na Merkuru na konzultacijama za Tesu nakon koje ide stimulacija i do dana današnjeg nismo saznali ništa nego da je zapelo na VV. Zvala sam dr-cu koja je rekla da su zabranili za sve do daljnjega takve manipulacije da bih danas dobila odgovor od ministarstva da se zakon oko biopsije uopće nije mijenjao i da se normalno radi nakon što ustanova koja nas vodi pošalje zahtjev a oni odobravaju. Sad sam totalno jadna i zbunjena i ne znam kome vjerovati, dr-ci koja veli da ne može ili ministarstvu koje veli da može?? Oprostite što upadam ovako, ali smo stvarno očajni (


Nije mi baš jasno je li problem tese ili stimulacija. Koliko znam Tese ne rade na VV (mislim da je i za to potrebna licenca koju nemaju, ali nemoj me loviti za riječ), ali ako radi Merkur ne bi smjelo biti problema - pa to je sad spojeno! 

Sa sigurnošću znam da Sv. Duh radi Tese, ali tamo je katastrofa s listom čekanja na postupak.

Nisam ti puno pomogla, ali pls javi nam novosti!

----------


## Inesz

> Bok, cure.. Evo i mene k vama na forum.. Ukratko, čitam vas već duže a sad sam se napokon odlučila pridružiti.. Imam 27 godina, suprugu je dg azoospermija i krećemo na VV na daljnju obradu.. Muža sam naručila kod androloga 9.8. a ja idem na pregled 25.5.  Neću sad pisati koliko sam razočarana u doktore i način pristupanja.. Reći ću samo da smo od prvog dana prepušteni sami sebi i da nisam čitala tu kod vas pola toga ne bih ni znala.. Izgubili smo puno vremena ali, nema veze.. Idemo dalje.. Sve vas lijepo pozdravljam


Žao mije da i ti  moraš osjetiti  gorčinu koju neplodni parovi često osjećaju upravo radi toga što si napisala: prepuštenosti samom sebi.  :Sad: 
Dobro je da si se aktivno priključila  na Rodin forum, piši poruke kako bi stekla opciju i komunikacije privatnim porukama.

I da, mlada si, možda misliš da vrijeme nije bitno. Na žalost, upravo to vrijeme koje se izgubi u lutanju po klinikama, čekanju dijagnostike, postupaka, lijekova... upravo to dragocjeno izgubljeno vrijeme može značiti razliku između onog uspjeti ili ne uspjeti.
Zato, punom parom naprijed, borite se, tražite, učinite sve da čim prije dođete do postuka potpomognute oplodnje.

Jučer je jedna forumašica na temi:" (izgubljene) godine ženske plodnosti" koja je baš kao i ti imala oko 26 godina kad su kretali u postupak napisala veliku istinu:

"Poanta je da nikad nismo premladi za MPO."

Medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja, često predstavlja težak i dug put ka roditeljstvo. Na žalost, u našoj zemlji taj put je otežan još i lošim zakonima, nedostatkom dobre organizacije u zdravstvu, manjkom novaca za lijekove i postupke, suboptimalnim načinima liječenja,  i kako si sama uočila, ponekad na sve to se mora dodati i  nemotiviranost liječnika da se posvete neplodnom paru i u daju im potrebne informacije i upute za liječenje....  :Sad: 

Zato, Deamar, i svi koji čitate i ne znate kako i kuda krenuti, informirajte se, budite aktivni, okrenite i nebo i zemlju ako treba da čim prije ostvarite svoje pravo na liječenje neplodnosti.

----------


## hope31

d13 iskreno mi je zao :Sad: drzi se i skupi snage za novi postupak...

----------


## hope31

> Večer, cure. Čitam temu stalno i pratim novosti. Naime, pacijenti smo dr. Jukić sa dg azoo.. U 6. mj smo bili na Merkuru na konzultacijama za Tesu nakon koje ide stimulacija i do dana današnjeg nismo saznali ništa nego da je zapelo na VV. Zvala sam dr-cu koja je rekla da su zabranili za sve do daljnjega takve manipulacije da bih danas dobila odgovor od ministarstva da se zakon oko biopsije uopće nije mijenjao i da se normalno radi nakon što ustanova koja nas vodi pošalje zahtjev a oni odobravaju. Sad sam totalno jadna i zbunjena i ne znam kome vjerovati, dr-ci koja veli da ne može ili ministarstvu koje veli da može?? Oprostite što upadam ovako, ali smo stvarno očajni 
> (


Mislim meni je ovo prestrasno i ne znam kako se tako mogu igrati sa osjecajima ljudi koji prolaze tako tesko razdoblje u zivotu...ne mogu vjerovat da dolazi do ocitig pogresaka lijecnika da li du neinformirani ili sto ne znam...kako se moze dopustiti da ti dr toliko odgadja postupak zbog Tese ako je sada odobreno licencom odnosno da i nije odobreno licencom parovi salju zahtjeve da im se odobri Tesa...zasto ih doktori ne upute u to....jednostavno sam razocarana...Draga ja ti od srca zelim da sto prije udjes u postupak ali morat ces sama nesto pokrenuti zvati pitati jer njima se ocito ne zuri...zelim ti svu srecu....

----------


## tina_julija

Kad sam bila pocetkom mjeseca na pregledu, pricala sam sa dr.j, koja mi je rekla da se nada da kad mi krenemo u postupak da ce sve biti regulirano pretpostavljam zakonom jer i mi trebamo tesu raditi... Sad se ne sjecam tocno ali mislim da je u 6 mj mm radio tesu na vv....

----------


## reny123

> Večer, cure. Čitam temu stalno i pratim novosti. Naime, pacijenti smo dr. Jukić sa dg azoo.. U 6. mj smo bili na Merkuru na konzultacijama za Tesu nakon koje ide stimulacija i do dana današnjeg nismo saznali ništa nego da je zapelo na VV. Zvala sam dr-cu koja je rekla da su zabranili za sve do daljnjega takve manipulacije da bih danas dobila odgovor od ministarstva da se zakon oko biopsije uopće nije mijenjao i da se normalno radi nakon što ustanova koja nas vodi pošalje zahtjev a oni odobravaju. Sad sam totalno jadna i zbunjena i ne znam kome vjerovati, dr-ci koja veli da ne može ili ministarstvu koje veli da može?? Oprostite što upadam ovako, ali smo stvarno očajni (


Deamar, otiđi s odgovorom Ministarstva na razgovor kod dr. Jukić i dogovori postupak prema naputku. Oni su se očito pogubili u propisima, a iz ovog što si napisala ispada da samo moraju zatražiti odobrenje da im Merkur obavi biopsiju ( a ista su bolnica :Confused: ). Ipak bi se trebali malo više založiti za pacijente i informirati, a ne da pacijenti hodaju okolo i traže informacije koje su u njihovoj domeni. Ja sam fan Vuka, ali ovo im je veliki gaf.

----------


## elen

Naša dijagnoza je isto azoospermija...međutim, ne trebamo biopsiju testisa nego samo punkciju koju na VV, nakon donošenja novog zakona, isto nisu ovlašteni obavljati (a prije je sve bilo ok.). Prema njihovim riječima, čeka se licenca.. Ništ mi nije jasno i očito budem i ja morala kontaktirati Ministarstvo i pokušati dobiti odgovor...

----------


## Mali Mimi

ljudi informirajte se pišite ministarstvu i kao što je reny rekla sa time pravac u bolnicu pa da vidite što će onda reći.

----------


## BigBlue

Reny je otvorila temu za TESA/E postupke, pa možemo informacije podijeliti OVDJE.

Mislim da je jako bitno da nastavimo o ovome pričati jer je sve više parova u postupcima s dijagnozom muške neplodnosti, a očito je velika zbrka vezana za zahvate, i nije samo VV u pitanju.

Što se tiče VV, mislim da gore vlada grozna zbrka, jer novim zakonom nije propisana nikakva posebna nova licenca za tese postupke. Ako su je imali, kao što je i napisala tina_julija, onda bi morali raditi zahvate i dalje. U svakom slučaju neko administrativni posao ne obavlja dobro, a zbog neznanja se loptaju s pacijentima  :Sad:

----------


## tina_julija

> Naša dijagnoza je isto azoospermija...međutim, ne trebamo biopsiju testisa nego samo punkciju koju na VV, nakon donošenja novog zakona, isto nisu ovlašteni obavljati (a prije je sve bilo ok.). Prema njihovim riječima, čeka se licenca.. Ništ mi nije jasno i očito budem i ja morala kontaktirati Ministarstvo i pokušati dobiti odgovor...


nije ni nama potrebna biopsija nego punkcija (tesa) što je odradio u 6mj., više informacija krajem mjeseca kad opet idem na vv..  :Smile:

----------


## d13

[QUOTE=Moe;2245720]Baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Koliko je bilo embrija? Blastociste? QUOTE]

imala sam dvije blastociste stare 5 godina... hvala cure idemo dalje ...

----------


## 123beba

d13, žao mi je...  :Sad: 

Cure, koliko dana nakon punkcije rade transfer?

----------


## anddu

Ovisi 123 beba o razvoju embrija, od 2. do 5. dana je transfer

----------


## anddu

> Poznat mi je taj naziv muskih vitamina  Moj isto pije u nadi da ce se nesto pokrenut...


Daj podijelite naziv tih vitamina i s nama ostalima, i konkretno za što služe - veći broj, pokretljivost, sve...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Daj podijelite naziv tih vitamina i s nama ostalima, i konkretno za što služe - veći broj, pokretljivost, sve...


http://www.healthaid.co.uk/shopexd.aspx?id=701

----------


## Moe

> http://www.healthaid.co.uk/shopexd.aspx?id=701


MM je trošio ovo: http://www.healthaid.co.uk/shopexd.aspx?id=183&bc=no od tog istog proizvođača. Po preporuci MPO liječnice. Nismo ponavljali spermiogram, tako da ne znamo jel se (i u kojoj mjeri) popravio.

----------


## bubekica

*maco* hvala!
zvala sad vv zbor nalaza sgrama, na broj 904, da bi na kraju ispalo da s obzirom da je to islo preko ginekologije, a ne androloga, poslali me da zovem na 907, a tam mi kazu da je nalaz gotov *isti dan* i da *ceka u kartonu* kad dodjem kod doktora. cisto svima za info, ako ponavljate sgram, *bez* androloske obrade.

----------


## sandy0606

Pozdrav svima. Citam vas duze vrijeme i danas se odlucih aktivirat. Nasa prica traje 9mj. Mm obavio sve pretrage dg oligoastenozoospermija, ja za sada ok (obavila hormone 3dc, 21dc, briseve, papu). Prosli ciklus bila na uzv kod dr j 8dc. Cekam m pa se trebam javit ponavljat hormone 3dc jer su dr neki nedostajali u prijasnjem nalazu i ponovno cu na pregled. Zanima me trebam li jos sto obavit prije? Sto ocekivat od ovog pregleda? Znaci li to da ce nas sad ukljucit u postupak ili sto? Uzasno sam nestrpljiva. Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## mima235

> Pozdrav svima. Citam vas duze vrijeme i danas se odlucih aktivirat. Nasa prica traje 9mj. Mm obavio sve pretrage dg oligoastenozoospermija, ja za sada ok (obavila hormone 3dc, 21dc, briseve, papu). Prosli ciklus bila na uzv kod dr j 8dc. Cekam m pa se trebam javit ponavljat hormone 3dc jer su dr neki nedostajali u prijasnjem nalazu i ponovno cu na pregled. Zanima me trebam li jos sto obavit prije? Sto ocekivat od ovog pregleda? Znaci li to da ce nas sad ukljucit u postupak ili sto? Uzasno sam nestrpljiva. Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.


Napravit će ti ponovo pregled i vaditi hormone,a tek idući ciklus ak sve bude ok kontracepcija,pa postupak. Tak je bilo kod nas. :Smile:

----------


## Maybebaby

8.10. sam prestala koristiti utrogestan (jer bete nije bilo  :Sad:   ) i dr je rekao da ću uskoro dobiti M, no sve do danas nisam dobila. Ne znam je li to normalno?? Trbuh me boli no ništa se ne događa. Da još čekam ili da zovem dr.?? Ne bi htjela ispasti paranoična.

----------


## Richy

Pozdrav svima!
Evo ja sam u fazi čekanja...do srijede pijem Lyndinete i onda sam u fazi čekanja menge ( nadam se da će brzo doći?! )...Prošli puta nije bilo moga dr. pa me primila dr.Pavan Jukić, koja mi je uz sve lijepe nalaze pronašla jednu cisticu i rekla da ne možemo u postupak?!Stavila me još jedan mjesec na tablete...ono što znam to je da sam ja i u prošlom postupku imala i neimala ( kako kada..) te cistice, ali da mi je dr.A.rekao taj puta kada sam ušla upostupak...da nema čekanja i da krećemo, bez obzira na njih!Rekao mi je da ćemo cistice..." bocnuti "...hmm...prošli puta sam pitala dr.Pavan, jer ona mi je radila punkciju...da li je moguće da mi je i ciste bocnula kod punkcije prošli puta...i ona je rekla da kod punkcije sve što treba vaditi oni vade!!Samim time sam izvela zaključak da su mi oni i te cistice onda sigurno bocnuli tada!?...Pretprošli mjesec kada sam bila kod dr.A. rekao mi je da je sve ok...i da nema cista, a eto prošli puta je bila jedna...K vragu!!Pitanje kakva će situacija biti ovaj puta??!!Ubija me ovo odgađanje kao i sve vas, vjerujem!!Nije lako izlagati se i tom postupku...punkciji itd...ali i ovo čekanje je još gore!!Ubijaaa!!

----------


## Muma

*Richy* potpisujem, proživljavaš moje strahove, ja se još uvijek nadam da neće biti cista za 2 tjedna...

----------


## tina_julija

> Napravit će ti ponovo pregled i vaditi hormone,a tek idući ciklus ak sve bude ok kontracepcija,pa postupak. Tak je bilo kod nas.


da li je pod obavezno da doktorica prepiše pilule ili postoje izuzeci? znam da su za smirivanje jajnika i pripremu...

----------


## sanda1977

> *maco* hvala!
> zvala sad vv zbor nalaza sgrama, na broj 904, da bi na kraju ispalo da s obzirom da je to islo preko ginekologije, a ne androloga, poslali me da zovem na 907, a tam mi kazu da je nalaz gotov *isti dan* i da *ceka u kartonu* kad dodjem kod doktora. cisto svima za info, ako ponavljate sgram, *bez* androloske obrade.


mi još nismo dobili nalaze,išli na andrološku obradu 17.9.,dr pokazao nalaz koji stoji u kartonu,ali nama još nije stigao kući....pitanje da li se naručuje za ponavljanje sgrama,jer je rekao da ćemo ga ponoviti ali nije rekao kada....samo je to rekao...jer iz osijeka je normozospermia,a na vv je loš....ne znam još kako se zove dijegnoza,nemam još nalaz...samo je rekao da je 20 % pokretnih...
ja sada ćekam m,pa 3-5 dc idem vaditi hormone....

----------


## kitty

> da li je pod obavezno da doktorica prepiše pilule ili postoje izuzeci? znam da su za smirivanje jajnika i pripremu...


nije obavezno, individualno je. ja nisam nikad trošila kontracepciju prije stimulacije. doduše ja sam pacijentica od dr A., ali mislim da nema razlike.

----------


## tina_julija

nikad nisam pila pilule, i sad kad hoću zatrudniti, postoji mogućnost da ću ih piti... ironije li...  :Cool:

----------


## 123beba

> Pozdrav svima. Citam vas duze vrijeme i danas se odlucih aktivirat. Nasa prica traje 9mj. Mm obavio sve pretrage dg oligoastenozoospermija, ja za sada ok (obavila hormone 3dc, 21dc, briseve, papu). Prosli ciklus bila na uzv kod dr j 8dc. Cekam m pa se trebam javit ponavljat hormone 3dc jer su dr neki nedostajali u prijasnjem nalazu i ponovno cu na pregled. Zanima me trebam li jos sto obavit prije? Sto ocekivat od ovog pregleda? Znaci li to da ce nas sad ukljucit u postupak ili sto? Uzasno sam nestrpljiva. Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.


Sandy0606, mislim da nemaš što obaviti u međuvremenu... Mi smo u poprilično istoj situaciji pa samo da ti kažem kakav je bio slučaj kod nas pa možda možeš pokušati povjeriti nalaz prije... Naime, mi smo prije obavili sve što i vi, 3 dc sam vadila krv i onda čekala čitav mjesec da bih na idućem pregledu (kada sam se ja nadala da počinje nešto konkretnije) saznala da mi hormoni nisu ok (povišeni TSH) i to me vratilo unatrag i produžilo čitavu priču... Pa moj savjet ti je da pitaš dr. možeš li nazvati par dana nakon vađenja krvi pa samo da ti dr. kaže jesu nalazi ok ili ne pa da ne gubite vrijeme kao mi ako sve ne bude ok. 
Naravno, želim vam da vam sve bude super, da nalazi budu odlični i da možete krenuti u postupak čim prije! Što se tiče dalje tijeka postupka sa ili bez kontracepcije, mislim da to nema pravila. Ja sam u postupak išla čim mi se izregulirao TSH i to bez mjesec dana kontracepcije već sam odmah 3 dc krenula sa stimulacijom.
SRETNO! :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

> nikad nisam pila pilule, i sad kad hoću zatrudniti, postoji mogućnost da ću ih piti... ironije li...


tina_julija, niti ja nisam pila kontracepciju prije postupka... vidim da u tvom potpisu stoji da je tebi sve ok, pa možda te zaobiđe taj "protokol"  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Sanda, obavezno to naglasi svom ginekologu, mi smo morali ponavljati, a perosa nema pa su nas zgurali preko uputnice iz ginekoloske ambulante. Opcenito bilokoja pitanja da imate, zapisitr i pitajte doktore. Meni se to pokazao kao najmudriji potez i ubrzao mi pricu poprilicno.

----------


## tina_julija

> tina_julija, niti ja nisam pila kontracepciju prije postupka... vidim da u tvom potpisu stoji da je tebi sve ok, pa možda te zaobiđe taj "protokol"


Spremna na sve... sa pilulama ili bez...  :Smile:  samo je jedan cilj...  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

evo da se i ja javim sinoc sam vadila betu 12 dpt i iznodi 168....sada samo da se lijepo podupla do petka

----------


## Mali Mimi

bravo hope, kakve su ti embrije vratili?

----------


## 123beba

> evo da se i ja javim sinoc sam vadila betu 12 dpt i iznodi 168....sada samo da se lijepo podupla do petka


Hope, odlične vijesti!!! Držim fige da nastavi lijepo uduplavanje...

----------


## Inesz

hope, čestitam

----------


## Brunaa

> evo da se i ja javim sinoc sam vadila betu 12 dpt i iznodi 168....sada samo da se lijepo podupla do petka


*hope31* čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*hope31* cestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!! i puno srece dalje!

----------


## hope31

hvala vam cure puno svima zelim istu ovakvu srecu kakvu ja sada osjecam :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> bravo hope, kakve su ti embrije vratili?


draga vratli su mi samo jedan embrij,bila sam u cistom prirodnom postupku i dobila samo 1 stanicu koja se oplodila i evo izgleda je veliki borac :Smile:

----------


## kitty

hope31, čestitam draga, sretno dalje  :fige: !

----------


## Muma

*hope31*, *čestitam*! ~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!

----------


## mare41

> evo da se i ja javim sinoc sam vadila betu 12 dpt i iznodi 168....sada samo da se lijepo podupla do petka


bravo, čestitam! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!!!!!!!

----------


## lberc

Hope čestitam!

----------


## hope31

hvala vam puno svima drage moje :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> hvala vam cure puno svima zelim istu ovakvu srecu kakvu ja sada osjecam


divan osjećaj, jelda?

----------


## hope31

> divan osjećaj, jelda?


jeste draga,neopisivo :Smile:

----------


## hrki

hope31,čestitam od :Heart:

----------


## tamara1981

Hope,čestitam...držim fige da se beta pravilno dupla

----------


## hope31

hvala vam puno cure :Smile: drzite i dalje fige da se lijepo podupka :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> evo da se i ja javim sinoc sam vadila betu 12 dpt i iznodi 168....sada samo da se lijepo podupla do petka


Bravo!!!! Čestitam!

----------


## Šiškica

hope čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasna beta :Klap:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam punoooo cure :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

Hope, ovakva priča mi uljepša dan  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Hope čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Dobro duplanje i školsku trudnoću želim!

----------


## Strašna

Draga *hope*, još jednom čestitke....  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

mima235 i 113beba hvala na odgovorima. malo ste me umirile jer ja sam kontrol frim i moram znat sve unaprijed. 
hope31 držim fige.  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope, ovakva priča mi uljepša dan


 :Smile: i meni je tako bilo dok sam citala bete drugih cura to nam i da nadu i upornost za dalje sto sbima pa i sebi zelim :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope čestitam!!!  
> 
> Dobro duplanje i školsku trudnoću želim!


hvala draga,ja tebi takodjer zelim isto i da se maza pokaze sto prije :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Draga *hope*, još jednom čestitke....


hvala draga i tebi ce uskoro tako bit pa cemo se veseliti :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Draga *hope*, još jednom čestitke....


hvala draga i tebi ce uskoro tako bit pa cemo se veseliti :Smile:

----------


## Mury

hope31, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: , želim ti da se beta lijepo dupla, i sve bude uredno do kraja!!!!

----------


## hope31

> hope31, iskrene čestitke , želim ti da se beta lijepo dupla, i sve bude uredno do kraja!!!!


Draga Mury hvala ti puno na dobrim zeljama i zelim ti od srca da dobijes svog andjela....jer tvoj potpis cesto citam i dao mi je snage kad sam htjela odustati....

----------


## Mury

*hope31*, hvala na ljepim željama  :Smile: .....a ti sada samo mazi svoju bušu, i uživaj u sretnim trenucima !!!

----------


## sanda1977

evo zvala sam danas za nalaz...rekli su mi da su se čekali hormoni i zato tako dugo traje...i da ide kod dr P. da napiše mišljennje i da će onda poslati kući....a sad kad će dr Peroš napisati svoje mišljenje...ne znam...nitko mi nije rekao da ga nema....

----------


## sanda1977

hope31  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

Cure, u utorak sam imala punkciju i dr. Je propisao Cafalexin capsule 2x2. Sestra nam je rekla kako dugo ih moramo uzimati, no nažalost ja sam zaboravila... Ako netko zna pliz neka javi! Hvala!!!!

----------


## arlena

> evo da se i ja javim sinoc sam vadila betu 12 dpt i iznodi 168....sada samo da se lijepo podupla do petka


predivna vijest!!!! čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## hope31

> Cure, u utorak sam imala punkciju i dr. Je propisao Cafalexin capsule 2x2. Sestra nam je rekla kako dugo ih moramo uzimati, no nažalost ja sam zaboravila... Ako netko zna pliz neka javi! Hvala!!!!


pijes 2x dnevno znaci recimo ujutro u osam 2 i navecer u 8 2 tablete...zadnje popijes na dan transfera,pretpostavljam da je sutra transfer znaci sutra ujutro zadnje dvije.

----------


## 123beba

Hope hvala ti! Tako sam i pila, ali više nisam bila sigurna za sutra trebam li ili ne popiti ujutro. No, svakako ću ujutro jos popiti prije nego krenem gore.  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> predivna vijest!!!! čestitam od srca!!!


hvala :Smile: tebi zelim isto od srca sto prije :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope hvala ti! Tako sam i pila, ali više nisam bila sigurna za sutra trebam li ili ne popiti ujutro. No, svakako ću ujutro jos popiti prije nego krenem gore.


tako je sutra pijes zadnje dvije....zato smo tu da pomognemo jedna drugoj :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

Hope čestitam!

----------


## hope31

> Hope čestitam!


hvala Reni76 :Smile:

----------


## mima235

Hope čestitke!

----------


## laky

> evo da se i ja javim sinoc sam vadila betu 12 dpt i iznodi 168....sada samo da se lijepo podupla do petka


čestitammmmmmmmmmmmmm a bude ok u petak,moje je bila tolika 12 dnt

----------


## milasova8

Hope31- cestitam!!!!! Jedino sto sad mogu zazeljeti je skolsku trudnocu do kraja :Smile:   uzivaj!!

----------


## eva133

*hope* pa ti si trudna!!!!!
Čestitam od srca draga. Trud se isplatio. Želim ti puno sreće i mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću.

----------


## hope31

hvala vam puno drage moje :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> *hope* pa ti si trudna!!!!!
> Čestitam od srca draga. Trud se isplatio. Želim ti puno sreće i mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću.


jesam draga,hvala ti puno :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Hope, čestitke od srcaaaaa!!Jedva čekam da osjetim takvu sreću kakvu ti sada nosiš u sebi!!Iskrene čestitke i uživaj u svojoj trudnoći!!pusaaa! :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

> Hope, čestitke od srcaaaaa!!Jedva čekam da osjetim takvu sreću kakvu ti sada nosiš u sebi!!Iskrene čestitke i uživaj u svojoj trudnoći!!pusaaa!


Hvala Richy i ja tebi zelim da sto prije osjetis tu srecu :Smile:

----------


## Argente

hope31, čestitam!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savršenu trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## hrki

Bokić drage moje!
Evo vratila sam se sa VV,navečer je na rasporedu štoperica i u subotu slijedi punkcija.Nadam se da će sve proći ok.
Pusa!

----------


## ruža82

Hope31 čestitam!!!!!
Hrki, kakvo je stanje - koliko folikula imaš??? kako je gore???

----------


## hrki

> Hope31 čestitam!!!!!
> Hrki, kakvo je stanje - koliko folikula imaš??? kako je gore???


Ružo ,gore se sve polako vraća na staro. Postupci su krenuli,živo je. Kad sam supruga išla upisati za subotu vidjela sam da nas je sedmero cura na popisu za punkciju za taj dan , za sutra šest . Danas je bilo 5 transfera.Ima dosta parova koji dolaze na prve preglede.Ja ti imam 5 folikula na jednom i 4 na drugom jajniku.Jedino što me brine je što sam za štopericu dobila  2 komada Decapeptyl injekcije,jel to u redu?Ja sam mislila da one služe za supresiju.Što vi mislite kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## ruža82

Hrki sretno na punkciji!!
i ja sam obadva puta dobila Decaceptyl 2 komada, tak da je valjda u redu  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> hope31, čestitam!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savršenu trudnoću do kraja!


hvala draga :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope31 čestitam!!!!!
> Hrki, kakvo je stanje - koliko folikula imaš??? kako je gore???


hvala ti draga :Smile:

----------


## kitty

hrki, je sam u oba stimulirana imala kao štopericu Decapeptyl. to je ok  :Smile: . sretno!
ružo, kad krećeš u nove pobjede?

----------


## ruža82

Pa evo u nadi da će hormoni biti ok, krećemo u nove pobjede s sljedećom m !!! imam kontracepciju do 1.11

----------


## kitty

super, brzo će to! sretno  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Kitty,Ružo hvala vam cure , super ste,  sad sam mirnija.Malo sam bila zabrinuta jer sam ja jedina dobila takvu štopericu.

----------


## 123beba

Hrki, drzim fige za što bezbolniju punkciju u subotu i za što bolje js!!! 

Meni su danas vratili moje 2 mrvice pa sada čekam 5.11. za betu.

----------


## arlena

hrki neka bude što bezbolnije 
123beba čuvaj mrvice i nek bude veeeelika beta  :Smile: 

a sad trebam info , kakva je praksa na VV , jel se radi pauza između ciklusa kod AIH ? jel će mi sad ovaj ciklus napraviti pauzu pa reći da dođem onaj slijedeći?

----------


## Muma

*arlena* žao mi je što nije uspio aih. Javi doktoru rezultat i sad pauziraš do iduće m, onda dolaziš na pregled 3.dc

----------


## arlena

hvala muma 
nekako sama razmišljam da odem na operaciju da mi "poprave" šta se da, pa onda nazad na VV, u svakom slučaju ne želim sad odmah na novi AIH, pauza će nam dobro doći da odlučimo šta ćemo dalje

----------


## hope31

> Hrki, drzim fige za što bezbolniju punkciju u subotu i za što bolje js!!! 
> 
> Meni su danas vratili moje 2 mrvice pa sada čekam 5.11. za betu.


Hrki drzim fige za subotu da prodje brzo :Smile: 
123 beba sad lezi i odnaraj i mazi svoje mrvice :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> Kitty,Ružo hvala vam cure , super ste,  sad sam mirnija.Malo sam bila zabrinuta jer sam ja jedina dobila takvu štopericu.


to si dobila zbog pcos. ja koliko sam skužila Alebića, takva štoperica smanjuje rizik od HS, dok ona koja sadrži hcg (kao Brevactide i Ovitrelle) jako povećava šansu za HS. 
nakon punkcije ćeš dobiti, ako se dobro sjećam, nekih 1500 jed. hcg-a.

----------


## Deamar

Hvala vam na odgovorima.. U 5. mj smo bili na dogovoru oko TESE i dr. Jurenec nam je osobno rekao da dolazimo na red u roku dva tjedna. Kako su prošla dva tjedna a nitko nas nije zvao nazvala sam ja njih. Sestra se čudom čudila da on nigdje nije upisan niti stavljen na listu i da ne zna kako se dogodio takav propust.. Jadna, zvala sam ih valjda jednom tjedno od bijesa i sestre su mi svaki put dale isti odgovor. Onda su počeli godišnji odmori i tu smo izgubili mjesec i pol. Nazvala dr.Jukić koja mi je samo rekla da je zabranjeno i da ne pokušavamo ni u jednoj drugoj bolnici.. Onda sam dobila od ministarstva taj odgovor.. Sad, koliko ćemo čekati sam Bog zna.. Ali to je previše.. Ne razumijem kako su mogli dočekati zakon a nemaju licence.. Pa ne radi se to o jednom danu pa su nepripremljeni  :Sad: (

----------


## Deamar

> Kad sam bila pocetkom mjeseca na pregledu, pricala sam sa dr.j, koja mi je rekla da se nada da kad mi krenemo u postupak da ce sve biti regulirano pretpostavljam zakonom jer i mi trebamo tesu raditi... Sad se ne sjecam tocno ali mislim da je u 6 mj mm radio tesu na vv....


Nije mi jasno zašto su onda nas forsirali na Merkur tom Jurenecu? Taj čovjek i cijeli Merkur mi se zgadio za cijeli život

----------


## hrki

Hope31  od   :Heart:  ti želim da se beta pravilno podupla.
123beba odmaraj i uživaj u mrvicama,i naravno da nas sve razveseliš ogromnom beturinom  :Klap: .
Kitty,mislila sam da je to povezano sa PCOS-om.
Arlena,uzmi malu pauzicu i onda hrabro dalje,nema odustajanja.

----------


## Argente

hrki, kakav ti je protokol bio, baš me zanima?
Sretno u subotu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nov@

Bok,molim vas ako mi može tko objasniti kako na najjednostavniji način doći sa glavnog autobusnog kolodvora Zagreb do VV? Dolazim busom, i sad na koji bus/tramvaj trebam sjesti? Ako ima koji bus da vozi skroz gore do one stanice na brdo na vv? I koji bi to bio? Hvala puno...

----------


## nataša

> Bok,molim vas ako mi može tko objasniti kako na najjednostavniji način doći sa glavnog autobusnog kolodvora Zagreb do VV? Dolazim busom, i sad na koji bus/tramvaj trebam sjesti? Ako ima koji bus da vozi skroz gore do one stanice na brdo na vv? I koji bi to bio? Hvala puno...


dođi do željezničkog kolodvora, prođi podhodnikom, sjedi na tramvaj broj 4 koji ide desno, ako ti je glavni željeznički  iza leđa, i izađi na Kvaternikovom trgu. Imaš nekih 10 minuta vožnje...cca
Kad tamo iazđeš, odi do najbliže gradske autobusne na tom  trgu, to je malo unazada naspram VV, i sjedi na autobus broj 207, on te odvede skroz gore do VV. Pitaj ljude na Kvaternikovom kako da dođeš do te autobusne..kad izađeš iz tramvaja, pređeš preko cijelog trga, kraj svih onih cvjećara i sl. , u tom smjeru...vidit ćeš dvije autobusne, jedna uz drugu, ti ćeš otići na onu 5 metara dalje, autobus  DAKLE, BROJ 207.
 Nadam se dam sam bar malo pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Bok,molim vas ako mi može tko objasniti kako na najjednostavniji način doći sa glavnog autobusnog kolodvora Zagreb do VV? Dolazim busom, i sad na koji bus/tramvaj trebam sjesti? Ako ima koji bus da vozi skroz gore do one stanice na brdo na vv? I koji bi to bio? Hvala puno...


autobusni kolodvor, ne željeznički :Smile:

----------


## mare41

na sutobusnom, pređeš preko duple ceste, pa čekaš tramvaj broj 5 ili 7, do kvatrića (na 3. siđeš)

----------


## nov@

Hvala cure!!!

----------


## Strašna

> na sutobusnom, pređeš preko duple ceste, pa čekaš tramvaj broj 5 ili 7, do kvatrića (na 3. siđeš)


Ovako i ja..i onda pjehe par minuta do VV  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ja inače uvijek dolazim sa tram 7, ali do VV odem pjeske. To je cca 10 min - nije daleko niti teško za naći. Kada izades na 3 stanici predes pjesacki ispred tramvaja, odes uz cvijecarne do pješačkog i tamo samo ravno prema gore. Vidjet ćeš da je ispred tebe kružni tok pa tamo isto ides ravno u brdo. I iz te ulice skrenes desno u prvu u koju budeš mogla (odmah ti je konzum kod tog skretanja) kad si skrenula u samom kutu ulice ti je bolnica. Prvo ćeš vidjeti rampu no kada ju prođes odmah si kod ulaza. Na 2 katu je sve što trebaš. Uglavnom nije uopće komplicirano jer samo ideš ravno i brzo si gore, a ne moraš niti razmišljati kada kreće bus. SRETNO!!!

----------


## nov@

Do sad sam uvijek imala prijevoz autom, a sljedeći put ću izgleda ići busom, a nisam iz Zg i ne snalazim se sa tramvajima i busevima. Tj ne snalazim se baš gdje trebam sići s tramvaja :D
Vidjet ćemo gdje ću završiti nakraju  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

ako ti je baš frka da nećeš naći, taxi ne bi trebao koštati više od 30 kuna (3 km)

----------


## nov@

ma idem tramvajem, otprilike mi je taj put poznat,pa mislim da će biti sve u redu...koncentrirat ću se ja :D 
Ko suvozač zurkam sve okolo, eto mi sad,zato sad neznam  :Smile: 
bitno da ste mi rekle broj tramvaja, kvatrić znam, i tamo ću produžiti pješice do VV. Hvala vam!!!

----------


## tina_julija

Jeste prvi puta na vv? Mm je radio dva tri puta kod njih spermiogram, svaki puta isto dr.peros ga je poslao na punkciju, dr.j mi nije uopce spominjala tog dr.jureneca... Totalno mi je nejasno...

----------


## nov@

Ne, hodamo već 6mj. Samo sad idem prvi puta sama busom pa sam u panici :D
Kaj se tiče androloga, mm bio jednom i to je to, tako da neznam kaj se dešava. Dr.Peroša nema na VV stalno, dolazi 2x mjesečno, na specijalizaciji je ili nešto takvo...





> Jeste prvi puta na vv? Mm je radio dva tri puta kod njih spermiogram, svaki puta isto dr.peros ga je poslao na punkciju, dr.j mi nije uopce spominjala tog dr.jureneca... Totalno mi je nejasno...

----------


## ruža82

Cure koje ste bile na kontacepciji Lindynette - pijem ih tjedan dana i baš se nekako loše osječam, stalno mi je mučnina (pijem k tome i siofor), ide mi na povraćanje ali ne mogu. samo sam umorna i pospana  :Sad:  .  šta da radim??? postoji možda koja tema o tome , pa neka se me uputi na nju!!

----------


## bubekica

*ruza* u koje doba ih pijes? meni je od raznih pilula bilo muka pa ih pijem navecer prije spavanja, vise nemam problema...

----------


## anabanana

Predji preko ceste kad dodjes na autobusni, obavezno. Imas tamo taxi cameo, direktno te pred vrata VV odbaci za 20 kuna.

----------


## ruža82

> *ruza* u koje doba ih pijes? meni je od raznih pilula bilo muka pa ih pijem navecer prije spavanja, vise nemam problema...


Pijem ih oko 10 sati dopodne, probat ću onda kasnije makar. neznam dal ima kakve veze što pijem i siofor, makar ih pijem par sati razlike

----------


## nov@

Ma da? Stvarno, za 20kn? Provjerena informacija?





> Predji preko ceste kad dodjes na autobusni, obavezno. Imas tamo taxi cameo, direktno te pred vrata VV odbaci za 20 kuna.

----------


## Richy

nov@...ja mislim da stvarno taxi Cameo do VV ne bi smio više koštati...oni su baš povoljni, a put od autobusnog do VV je relativno kratak!mada ja inače isto dolazim busom, i najčešće pješačim do bolnice...a to je cirka nekih 15-ak minuta do bolnice...Meni osobno godi hodanje nakon podužeg sjedenja u busu!!
Hrki...sretno u subotu!!
123beba...želim ti svu sreću i velikuuuu betuuu!!
Ja čekam mengu ovih dana, pa također pičim gore u nadi da će me ovaj puta dr.A.staviti u postupak!?!

----------


## anabanana

> Ma da? Stvarno, za 20kn? Provjerena informacija?


eto, ja bila 5.10. gore. kad sam izasla iz busa pitala taxiste koje stoje bas unutra na kolodvoru, reka mi 50 kuna. otišla preko ceste, sjela u taj cameo, nisam ni pitala koliko košta, ono 19.6okuna. nisam se htjela uspuhati od kvatrića do bolnice jer mi već bus kasnio.

----------


## laky

> Predji preko ceste kad dodjes na autobusni, obavezno. Imas tamo taxi cameo, direktno te pred vrata VV odbaci za 20 kuna.


ovo je super info da ne morim frendove da me vozaju do grada

----------


## bubekica

ja od doma (maksimir) odem pjeske do vv, taman se smirim i dodjem k sebi  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

evo samo da javim danasnju betu 15 dpt i 508 je

----------


## hrki

> hrki, kakav ti je protokol bio, baš me zanima?
> Sretno u subotu ~~~~~~~~~~~~


Argente,ja sam ti od 11.10 primala po 1 i pol Gonal F;od 16.10. dodaje po 1 Cetrotide injekcija.Od samog početka pijem 1*1 Decortin tabletice,rekao je do vađenja bete;do jučer sam stavljala tetraborat vaginalete. Eto jučer navečer štoperica i sutra punkcija.Baš se bojim do sada mi je uvijek bila jako ,jako bolna.
Hvala svima na podršci .

----------


## hrki

> evo samo da javim danasnju betu 15 dpt i 508 je


Super  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ,neka se i dalje lijepo dupla.Kad ju ponovo vadiš?

----------


## bubekica

Hope31, prekrasno!!!!
Hrki, 123beba, sretno cure!
Richy, drzi fige da kreces.
Ja opet odbrojavam dane...

----------


## kitty

bravo hope  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!

----------


## hrki

Richy,hvala želim ti da sve bude ok i da konačno kreneš u dobitni postupak.

----------


## Muma

*hope31* bravo za betu! Nek se i dalje lijepo dupla  :Very Happy: 
*hrki*, *123beba* sretno cure! Javite lijepe vijesti!

----------


## hope31

> Super  ,neka se i dalje lijepo dupla.Kad ju ponovo vadiš?


hvala :Smile: vadim ponovno u ponedjeljak

----------


## hope31

> *hope31* bravo za betu! Nek se i dalje lijepo dupla 
> *hrki*, *123beba* sretno cure! Javite lijepe vijesti!


hvala ti puno draga :Smile: jos sam malo sokirana

----------


## hope31

> bravo hope  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!


kitty hvala puno,malo sam jos sva osamucdna :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Super  ,neka se i dalje lijepo dupla.Kad ju ponovo vadiš?


tebi draga sretno sutra na punkciji :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

:Very Happy: 


> evo samo da javim danasnju betu 15 dpt i 508 je

----------


## mima235

> Cure koje ste bile na kontacepciji Lindynette - pijem ih tjedan dana i baš se nekako loše osječam, stalno mi je mučnina (pijem k tome i siofor), ide mi na povraćanje ali ne mogu. samo sam umorna i pospana  .  šta da radim??? postoji možda koja tema o tome , pa neka se me uputi na nju!!



Zlo ti može biti od Siofora. Siofor ti je najboljje uzeti ujutro,a Lindynette navečer.  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Hope, bravo za betu!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  Još malo pa ćeš moći ugledati i vaše  :Heart: !!  :Smile: 

Hrki, sretno sutra na punkciji!  :Love:  Želim ti da čim bolje stanice dobiješ i da ti punkcija brzo prođe i bude što bezbolnija! Drži se! Svašta moramo pretrpiti za naše mrvice, no isplatit će se svima! Samo hrabro!

----------


## hope31

hvala vam drage moje :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope, bravo za betu!!!!!!!  Još malo pa ćeš moći ugledati i vaše !! 
> 
> Hrki, sretno sutra na punkciji!  Želim ti da čim bolje stanice dobiješ i da ti punkcija brzo prođe i bude što bezbolnija! Drži se! Svašta moramo pretrpiti za naše mrvice, no isplatit će se svima! Samo hrabro!


hvala ti 123beba,zelim ti strpljenje i velikuuuu betu :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Hvala vam drage moje.Javim se sutra poslije punkcije.

----------


## butterfly101

> Hvala vam drage moje.Javim se sutra poslije punkcije.


ejjjj,hrki ,tu sam te našla...nisam dugo ulovila ništa o tebi 
Sretno sutra na punkciji, stisni zube i držim fige da te slijedeći puta ulovim tamo di su trudnice....

----------


## Muma

*hrki*, čekamo bezbolne vijesti...  :fige:

----------


## anabanana

Hope, super beta! urednu trudnoću ti od srca zelim  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope, super beta! urednu trudnoću ti od srca zelim


anabanana hvala ti puno na dobrim zeljama :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Drage moje punkcija je prošla,dobili smo 7 jajnih stanica.Sutra zovem da čujem koliko ih se oplodilo.Danas vam je gore bila velika gužva,nas 7 na punkciji i jedno dvadestak žena na folekulometriji.Radili su oboje i doktor i doktorica ,iako je trebala samo ona.
Pusa svima !

----------


## hrki

> ejjjj,hrki ,tu sam te našla...nisam dugo ulovila ništa o tebi 
> Sretno sutra na punkciji, stisni zube i držim fige da te slijedeći puta ulovim tamo di su trudnice....


Eh,da dugo me nije bilo.Uglavnom u dogovoru sa dr.A čekali smo novi zakon i eto sad smo krenuli i već je i punkcija  iza mene .
Sada se molim da se jajne stanice oplode i da bude nešto i za zamrznuti.
U kojoj si ti sada fazi,jel krećeš u novi postupak?

----------


## hope31

> Drage moje punkcija je prošla,dobili smo 7 jajnih stanica.Sutra zovem da čujem koliko ih se oplodilo.Danas vam je gore bila velika gužva,nas 7 na punkciji i jedno dvadestak žena na folekulometriji.Radili su oboje i doktor i doktorica ,iako je trebala samo ona.
> Pusa svima !


bravo za 7 stanica i navijamo za tulum veceras u labosu :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> Eh,da dugo me nije bilo.Uglavnom u dogovoru sa dr.A čekali smo novi zakon i eto sad smo 
> krenuli i već je i punkcija  iza mene .
> Sada se molim da se jajne stanice oplode i da bude nešto i za zamrznuti.
> U kojoj si ti sada fazi,jel krećeš u novi postupak?


Drzim fige da se lijepo oplode i da na kraju bude sve kako treba.
Ja cekam 11.mj da idem na konzultacije jer vjerujem da cu ic u jedan prirodni, treba sve iskoristit.
Sretno,sretno....

----------


## 123beba

Hrki držim fige!!!!

----------


## hrki

Hvala cure na lijepim željama!
Pusa,i ja vama šaljem puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica pa se poslužite.

----------


## hrki

Nadam se da ste uživale u ovom prekrasnom danu.Eto ja u pola deset zvala laboratorij i drage moje oplodilo se svih sedam jajnih stanica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .Transfer će biti u četvrtak.

----------


## Muma

Bravo *hrki*! Odličan tulum! Sad nek mami vrate mrvice i čuvaj ih!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

> Bravo *hrki*! Odličan tulum! Sad nek mami vrate mrvice i čuvaj ih!


Hvala ,od  :Heart:  ti želim da što prije kreneš u postupak.

----------


## Muma

> Hvala ,od  ti želim da što prije kreneš u postupak.


Joj, nadam se i brojim dane! Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Nadam se da ste uživale u ovom prekrasnom danu.Eto ja u pola deset zvala laboratorij i drage moje oplodilo se svih sedam jajnih stanica.Transfer će biti u četvrtak.


bravo hrki :Smile:  i jos idu na blastice vau :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Hrki sretno!!!! Da te u četvrtak dočekaju savršene mrve za transfer, da se lijepo smjeste kod tebe pa da uskoro možemo festati a veeeelikuuuu betu!  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Curke jel znate dal sve do transfera stavljam utriće budući da ja danas nisam išla na kontrolu,jer je moj transfer u četvrtak.Ili da zovem gore pa da pitam?

----------


## Moe

> Curke jel znate dal sve do transfera stavljam utriće budući da ja danas nisam išla na kontrolu,jer je moj transfer u četvrtak.Ili da zovem gore pa da pitam?


Meni je rečeno da normalno uzimam po dogovoru, s tim da večer prije i to jutro uzmem oralno.

----------


## hrki

> Meni je rečeno da normalno uzimam po dogovoru, s tim da večer prije i to jutro uzmem oralno.


hvala,uživaj u svojoj mrvici

----------


## bubekica

*hrki*  :Very Happy: 
danas je krenulo moje odbrojavanje -za 30 dana sam gore  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> Curke jel znate dal sve do transfera stavljam utriće budući da ja danas nisam išla na kontrolu,jer je moj transfer u četvrtak.Ili da zovem gore pa da pitam?


normalno ih stavljaj do transfera, i na dan transfera ih isto trebaš staviti, nemoj ih piti.

----------


## anabanana

> normalno ih stavljaj do transfera, i na dan transfera ih isto trebaš staviti, nemoj ih piti.


Meni je uvijek bilo rečeno na dan transfera ujutro popiti utrogestan

----------


## kitty

anabanana, tako je bilo prije. zadnjih godinu - godinu i pol je ovako kako sam napisala  :Smile: . (osim ako se nije štogod promijenilo od 5. mjeseca).

----------


## ruža82

Na dan transfera se stavlja utrogestan, samo se ustaneš malo prije da se stigne rastopiti!! tako je nama sestra rekla!!!

----------


## Reni76

> Na dan transfera se stavlja utrogestan, samo se ustaneš malo prije da se stigne rastopiti!! tako je nama sestra rekla!!!


Ovo potvrđujem  i dodajem:
 Za cure koje ujutro putuju izdaleka sestre su rekle popiti utrogestan.

----------


## hope31

evo drage moje danasnja beta 18 dpt je 2970 :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Hope31 beta je supeeeerrr!!
Ajmo VV!!!!!!

----------


## hrki

> evo drage moje danasnja beta 18 dpt je 2970


supeeer,koja brojka :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,sad s tobom čekamo UZV i malo srčeko

----------


## hrki

> *hrki* 
> danas je krenulo moje odbrojavanje -za 30 dana sam gore


brzo će ti proći tih mjesec dana,od srca ti želim da kreneš u svoj dobitni postupak.

----------


## 123beba

> evo drage moje danasnja beta 18 dpt je 2970


Čestitaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!!!!! To je tako prekrasna brojka!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam puuuuuno svima drage moje i želim vam od srca da što prije to dočekate :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

ja u srijedu idem na vv...pregled i hormoni....kolko se čekaju nalazi dugo?!

----------


## sanda1977

hope31  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Hope31 :D
Sanda, mislim 10 dana.

----------


## sanda1977

> Hope31 :D
> Sanda, mislim 10 dana.


hvala

----------


## 123beba

> ja u srijedu idem na vv...pregled i hormoni....kolko se čekaju nalazi dugo?!


u mom slučaju nakon pregleda ti dr. kaže da se vidite idući ciklus 3. dc i onda i pogleda nalaz hormona... barem je tako bilo kod nas...znači čitavi mjesec... Ipak držim fige da možeš do njih u roku 10 dana. Sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> u mom slučaju nakon pregleda ti dr. kaže da se vidite idući ciklus 3. dc i onda i pogleda nalaz hormona... barem je tako bilo kod nas...znači čitavi mjesec... Ipak držim fige da možeš do njih u roku 10 dana. Sretno!


nema veze kad da dođe nalaz...samo da više krenem u postupak...najgore mi je to prikupljanje nalaza...najduže traje...a valjda ću ove godine ući u postupak...
hvala na odgovorima.. :Yes:

----------


## Richy

Sutra sam na VV,konačno da i taj dan dočekam...grrr...iskreno se nadam da će  dr. Alebić sutra raditi?!?I ono što najviše priželjkujem od svega je to da me sutra konačno stavi u postupak??!!Ovo odugovlačenje, odgađanje i čekanje ubija do bola!!Ali što bude,bude...iz te kože nikuda!!Meni ostaje jedino nadati se najboljem! :Bye:

----------


## bubekica

Richy, vidimo se sutra, dijelim tvoje nade  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Ja sam u cet na vv. Sve mi je ovo tako dugo. Uzasno sam nestrpljiva. Nadam se dobrim nalazima hormona  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

bubekica,Richy sretno sutra :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Cure, sretno sutra!

----------


## 123beba

> Cure, sretno sutra!


X  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

i ja sam sutra gore...možda se vidimo....a možda budemo zajedno sjedili,a ja neću znati koje ste...

----------


## bubekica

ja sam gore izmedju 10-11. i sigurno cu bit najmladja, uvijek jesam. mozda ne najmladja, al uvijek najmladje izgledam :babyface:

----------


## hrki

curke , sretno sutra!

----------


## arlena

cure ,
samo da poželim sreću svima koje su u postupku  :Bye:

----------


## hope31

> i ja sam sutra gore...možda se vidimo....a možda budemo zajedno sjedili,a ja 
> 
> neću znati koje ste...


sanda1977 sretno i da sto prije krenes po svoju mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Bubekica i sanda1977...meni su rekli da dođem iza 10.00 sati...a ja ću biti gore negdje iza 9.00 h.Hmm,vjerujem da će biti gužva, i nekako se i ne nadam da ću doći na red prije 11-12 sati, ali kako bude,bude...držim nam fige da nam sve prođe kako treba!!Možda se i skužimo nekako...
Cure,hvala na potpori!!Hug!

----------


## bubekica

Meni su rekli da dodjem iza 11, al doci cu oko 10, sestra je najavila da su velike guzve.

----------


## Richy

Samo da javim da je ovdje na bolnici ogromna guzva!Ja sam maloprije stigla i sestra je rekla da sam slobodna sigurno sat i pol vremena!Kazu da jucer nije bilo tako!!Ah,nista....strpljen,spasen!!

----------


## 123beba

cure sretno danas gore... da svakoj ide sve po planu i da što lakše preživite gužvu! Javite ishode pohoda na naše malo brdo!  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

da javim i ovdje, od danas sam pikalica, jako sam sretna, cak nam se i sgram popravio, nismo vise na 0 pokretnih, imamo 4% pokretnih, od toga 1% progresivno  :Very Happy: 
velika pohvala ekipi na VV jer su danas odradili odlican posao s osmijehom na licu, guzva je bila strasna.

----------


## 123beba

bubekica, bravo!!!!!!!! Sretno! Sada sve ide brzo i svojim tokom! Drži se!

----------


## hope31

hrki sretno sutra na transferu :Smile: 
bubekica :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Evo da se i ja pohvalim da sam od danas u postupku!!Hvala bogu,samo da je krenulo!Opet sam u punoj stimulaciji sa menopurima i sada sam dobila i dekortin tablete!Gore sam opet u ponedjeljak!

----------


## hope31

super Richy napokon ha :Smile: zelim ti svu srecu u postupku da bude dobitan :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti na lijepim zeljama draga Hope31!!Srce si!!

----------


## Muma

Cure sretno! Ja se nadam da vam se pridružujem idući tjedan i da postajem prava pikalica!

----------


## 123beba

richy, super, super, super!!!!! Sretno i da na kraju ove balade bude velika beta!  :Smile: 

Muma, držim fige da krene i tvoj 1. IVF! I da bude dobitni! 

Cure vibram za plodnu jesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

> hrki sretno sutra na transferu
> bubekica


hvala draga,nadam se da će biti sve ok

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Richy,Bubi sretno u postupcima

----------


## bubekica

*hrki* sretno sutra!
svim curama hvala na podrsci, divne ste. ja cu se sutra zaletit gore da me sestre piknu jer je moja zrtva za pikanje zauzeta, a nisam bas spremna sama (vise me muci muckanje nego pikanje), ali sutra kad mi sestre sve detaljno pokazu (danas nisu jer sam rekla da imam susjeda doktora koji ce me pikat) bit cu spremna za petak.

----------


## Richy

123beba...hvala ti draga od srca!! :Very Happy: 
Hrky....thanks,thanks...divne ste cure,prava podrška nema šta da se kaže!! :Klap: 
I ja se nadam samo najboljem, tako i mora biti!Nastojat ću sve ono negativno izbaciti iz glave...truditi se barem!!
Vidjela sam da danas one cure koje su išle sa punkcije da su sa partnerima išle k doktoru...možda netko zna čemu to sada??Možda im daje upute o tome kako stoje stvari sa novim zakonom ili??Možda zna netko??

----------


## hope31

> 123beba...hvala ti draga od srca!!
> Hrky....thanks,thanks...divne ste 
> cure,prava podrška nema šta da se kaže!!
> I ja se nadam samo najboljem, tako i mora biti!Nastojat ću sve ono negativno izbaciti iz glave...truditi se barem!!
> Vidjela sam da danas one cure koje su išle sa punkcije da su sa partnerima išle k doktoru...možda netko zna čemu to sada??Možda im daje upute o tome kako stoje stvari sa novim zakonom ili??Možda zna netko??


Richy ja kad sam bila na punkciji morao je i moj muz uci da potpise da se slazemo da nam vrate sve ovisi kako kome 1,2 embrija..to je novina ali prije smo to samo mi potpisivale tako da nemas brige...

----------


## hope31

uglavnom nema veze sa zakonom nista ti posebno ne govore samo potpisete i to je to...

----------


## 123beba

Richy, to je na kraju formalnost zbog koje naše. polovice moraju ostati do kraja sa nama jer nam je dr. ponovio ono što smo sr već i dogovorili u sali uz napomenu da se sve još može promjeniti ako želimo...  :Smile:  uglavnom ništa strašno. Oboje potpisete taj papir i to je to... Meni se u biti i svidjelo da nakon punkcije dr. nama zajedno kaže što i kako dalje smo dogovorili. Iako je to nešto što sa mužem već razgovaras, na ovaj način se on ipak nekako više uključi u sve, a ne samo donacijom plivaca...  :Smile: ))

----------


## Muma

*Hrki*,  :fige:  za lijepe vijesti o transferu danas. Čekamo...

----------


## hrki

Drage moje eto vratili se mi .Vraćene su mi dvije morule ,a još tri su zamrznuli.Čekamo betu 07.11.
Pusa i pozdrav!

----------


## hope31

> Drage moje eto vratili se mi .Vraćene su mi dvije 
> morule ,a još tri su zamrznuli.Čekamo betu 07.11.
> Pusa i pozdrav!


sad draga odmaraj i cuvaj mrvice :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Hrki,lijepe vijesti!!Čuvaj se,pazi se i mazi svoje male mrvice!! :Klap:

----------


## hrki

Curke hvala vam na podršci i lijepim željama.Od  :Heart:   vam želim da nadolazeći postupci budu jako, jako uspješni.

----------


## anabanana

Hej cure koje ste dosle gore sa uputnicom za hormone od 2-5 dana, jeste i vi vadile inzulin i glukozu natašte..odnosno, pitanje je jel bi bilo prekasno doći tamo malo prije 9?

----------


## ruža82

evo ja sam ti vadila nedavno, na redu sam bila malo poslije 8, neznam mislim da je ipak najbitnije da si natašte

----------


## anabanana

> evo ja sam ti vadila nedavno, na redu sam bila malo poslije 8, neznam mislim da je ipak najbitnije da si natašte


Hvala  :Smile:  
bas mi se tesko organizirat ovako na jedan dan, kad moramo i muz i ja skupa biti gore, i to tako rano pa jos nataste. Koliko je lakse sve kad si u istom gradu  :Sad:

----------


## arlena

> Hej cure koje ste dosle gore sa uputnicom za hormone od 2-5 dana, jeste i vi vadile inzulin i glukozu natašte..odnosno, pitanje je jel bi bilo prekasno doći tamo malo prije 9?


ja sam hormone vadila oko pola 11, jer isto nisam iz zg pa nisam imala prevoz prije
jedino moraš bit natašte

----------


## anabanana

> ja sam hormone vadila oko pola 11, jer isto nisam iz zg pa nisam imala prevoz prije
> jedino moraš bit natašte


ok onda, to me zanimalo, jer ni ja nemam prijevoz rano, a muz mi ne vozi po autocesti ni po zagrebu..a ja nataste da vozim 3 i po sata nema sanse(imam nizak tlak). najbolje sjest u bus pa nek on vozi  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> ok onda, to me zanimalo, jer ni ja nemam prijevoz rano, a muz mi ne vozi po autocesti ni po zagrebu..a ja nataste da vozim 3 i po sata nema sanse(imam nizak tlak). najbolje sjest u bus pa nek on vozi


taj put mm nije mogao samnom pa sam išla vlakom i kad sam zvala objasnila sam sestri da mogu doć jedino u 5 ujutro pa čekat do 8 il u 10:30, naravo žena je ok pa je rekla neka dođem u 10:30 al neka budem na tašte 
tako da mislim da neće ni tebi praviti probleme  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> Drage moje eto vratili se mi .Vraćene su mi dvije morule ,a još tri su zamrznuli.Čekamo betu 07.11.
> Pusa i pozdrav!


Hrki, odlično!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  a i 7.11. će brzo!  :Wink:  Želim ti ogromnu betu!!! Sada odmaraj, neka te maze i paze!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

evo i mene...jao koja je gužva bila u srijedu...ali neka jer je bilo puno punkcija i transfera....u 8 sam vadila krv,a za pregled sam došla na red u pola 1....rekao mi je da krećem u postupak sljedeći ciklus,dao nam je da ponovimo za hiv,hepatitis...te smo bili gore na 3 katu potpisati neke papire koje sam već u osijeku potpisala,draga soc radnica...lijepo smo se naprićali....došli smo kući u 6 sati....ali ja krećem u postupak sljedeći ciklus  :Very Happy: ! ako mi ne dođe cista neka jer je rekao ful stimulacija!!!
dobili nalaz od andr. ima oligo,20 % pokretnih i nešto pod upitnikom hypospermia??
piše da mora raditi briseve, uzv,pa za bakterije...i piše da mu je TSH povišen....nadam se da to nije nešto baš loše...

----------


## 123beba

sandra to je odlično!!!!!!!! Sad brzo obaviti sve ovo što si navela i da dođete gore i konačno dobijete svoju bebicu ili bebice!  :Wink:  SRETNO!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mima235

Jel utrogestan mora uvijek biti u isto vrijeme?

----------


## kitty

mima235, ne moraš paziti baš točno u minutu, ali neka bude otprilike u isto doba dana. ja sam znala imati odstupanja i od 2 sata  :Grin: , a ako ga baš ne bi nikako stigla staviti jer bi bila na poslu pa ne bi mogla odležati i sl., onda bi ga popila.

----------


## mima235

E thanks. Tako sam si mislila, al sam htjela provjeriti njihov stav.  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> ali ja krećem u postupak sljedeći ciklus ! ako mi ne dođe cista neka jer je rekao ful stimulacija!!!


Sanda, jesi li već dobila protokol, znaš li koje ćeš lijekove uzimati i koliko? Pitam zbog AMH, i moj je na putu prema dooolje.

----------


## milasova8

Zar se mora odlezati poslje utrica? Ja nakon sto ga stavim omah bauljam okolo..ne odlezim ni sekundu?!..

----------


## pirica

> Zar se mora odlezati poslje utrica? Ja nakon sto ga stavim omah bauljam okolo..ne odlezim ni sekundu?!..


da, min 30 minuta

----------


## Strašna

> da, min 30 minuta


Potpisujem, on se mora otopit i razgradit...inače kao da si ga bacila pokraj  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cure odkud vam to da se mora ležat nakon utrića ja sam probala i jedno i drugo i ne iscuri mi ništa van uvijek se razgradi i izađe onaj višak kad se rastopi, čitam i na kutiji i ništa ne piše u uputstvima da se leži nakon primjene. Mislim da ako staviš dovoljno duboko u rodnicu rastopit će se i ovako i onako

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda, jesi li već dobila protokol, znaš li koje ćeš lijekove uzimati i koliko? Pitam zbog AMH, i moj je na putu prema dooolje.


nisam još ništa dobila...samo je rekao da sljedeći ciklus krećemo sa stimulacijom...eto...samo da se ne pojavi cista....na amb listu mi piše da dođem sa uputnicom IVF/ICSI 3 dc....i ako mi hormoni budu ok

----------


## sanda1977

> sandra to je odlično!!!!!!!! Sad brzo obaviti sve ovo što si navela i da dođete gore i konačno dobijete svoju bebicu ili bebice!  SRETNO!!!!!!!!!


 :Very Happy:  nadam se,hvala....

----------


## sanda1977

eh zaboravila sam pitati da li mi nalaze od hormona šalju kući ili to odmah ide u karton....??

----------


## hope31

> eh zaboravila sam pitati da li mi nalaze 
> od hormona šalju kući ili to odmah ide u karton....??


salju u karton odmah i ti kad dodjes 3dc dr ce ti reci kakvi su barem je meni tako bilo kad sam isla u postupak...sanda1977 sretno od srca

----------


## sanda1977

> salju u karton odmah i ti kad dodjes 3dc dr ce ti reci kakvi su barem je meni tako bilo kad sam isla u postupak...sanda1977 sretno od srca


pa i ja mislim da će odmah u karton...nadam se da će biti ok nalazi...hvala  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* docekat ce te nalazi u kartonu. ja sam prvi put vadila hormone prije nego sam bila kod dr.a. na pregledu (nisam jos bila njihov pacijent), pa sam po nalaze dosla za 10 dana. inace, vidjela sam te u srijedu - crna kosa, naocale?  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* docekat ce te nalazi u kartonu. ja sam prvi put vadila hormone prije nego sam bila kod dr.a. na pregledu (nisam jos bila njihov pacijent), pa sam po nalaze dosla za 10 dana. inace, vidjela sam te u srijedu - crna kosa, naocale?


pa da ja sam ta! bauljala sam tamo,hehehe pospana....a mm zaspao tamo dolje na stolici...hehee
javi mi se drugi puta...većina se znate tamo...vidim da razgovarate....i ja bi se družila...hehehe
a ne znam kako ti izgledaš

----------


## pirica

> Cure odkud vam to da se mora ležat nakon utrića ja sam probala i jedno i drugo i ne iscuri mi ništa van uvijek se razgradi i izađe onaj višak kad se rastopi, čitam i na kutiji i ništa ne piše u uputstvima da se leži nakon primjene. Mislim da ako staviš dovoljno duboko u rodnicu rastopit će se i ovako i onako


tako na vv govore, meni uvijek i nakon sat vremena lezanje sve iscuri, ali kao onda je odradio svoje, a ako se ne odlezi hmmmm navodno nema ucinka i ako e ne moze lezat (posao i sl) onda ga je bolje popit

----------


## sanda1977

> tako na vv govore, meni uvijek i nakon sat vremena lezanje sve iscuri, ali kao onda je odradio svoje, a ako se ne odlezi hmmmm navodno nema ucinka i ako e ne moze lezat (posao i sl) onda ga je bolje popit


i ja mislim da je bolje odležati....a jedna sestra mi je rekla,da stavim tampon da ne iscuri...eto....to je jedna stara sestra sa dosta iskustva,pa sam je poslušala kada sam stavljala utriće...a ja ga ne mogu piti,jako loše utjeće na mene...budem kao drogirana...

----------


## Strašna

> Cure odkud vam to da se mora ležat nakon utrića ja sam probala i jedno i drugo i ne iscuri mi ništa van uvijek se razgradi i izađe onaj višak kad se rastopi, čitam i na kutiji i ništa ne piše u uputstvima da se leži nakon primjene. Mislim da ako staviš dovoljno duboko u rodnicu rastopit će se i ovako i onako


Ženo ti si fenomen! ja još nisam od nikog čula da im utrogestan malo ne iscuri... Čak i nakon ležanja... Ali nije bit samo u "iscurivanju"..ja sam isto čula da nema učinka ako se ne odleži, a i u praksi na VV to kažu. Čako po novom i na dan transfera naglase da se ujutro ranije stave..da se stigne odležat... da ima učinka ..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ženo ti si fenomen! ja još nisam od nikog čula da im utrogestan malo ne iscuri... Čak i nakon ležanja... Ali nije bit samo u "iscurivanju"..ja sam isto čula da nema učinka ako se ne odleži, a i u praksi na VV to kažu. Čako po novom i na dan transfera naglase da se ujutro ranije stave..da se stigne odležat... da ima učinka ..



Ne čitaš baš dobro što sam napisala, rekla sam da iscuri višak kada se otopi!

----------


## Strašna

> Ne čitaš baš dobro što sam napisala, rekla sam da iscuri višak kada se otopi!


Sorry, prvi dio rečenice me zbunio... Ne iscuri ništa...heh... Pa ono.."ne iscuri" ni meni "loptica"...al otopljeno uvijek malo ima...čak i nakon pola sata odležano. A pogotovo ako stavim i odmah se krećem. Onda i više.
Ne znam kako je praksa na drugim bolnicama. Na vv naglašavaju ležanje, to znam  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa ne znam bila sam i ja na vv i to sam jedino čula od jedne sestre nikad od dr. isto tako sam bila i na 3 druge klinike i nisam nikad čula da se mora ležati nakon primjene utriće, jedino ako se popije lijek mi je dr. R. sugeriraro da si daM choragon kao dodatnu zaštitu. Eto onda sam se s vremenom zapitala dali je to ležanje neka "urbana legenda" pročitana na forumu ili?

----------


## amyx

Zato je crinone gel zakon...ništa ne curi, nema ležanja, sve ostane tamo di treba i koristi se jednom dnevno :alexis:

----------


## milasova8

Ja nisam jos niti sekunde odlezala nakon stavljanja utrica pa mi nije skoro nista iscurilo..mrvica samo..ne znam...
Bas cu pitat u pon.dal mogu koristiti taj crinone gel umkesto utrica

----------


## Argente

Ne bih rekla da je ležanje urbana legenda, ne mogu se zakleti ali prilično sam sigurna da su meni to savjetovale sestre s Humane...ali mora da sam i ja fenomen, jer ležala-ne ležala meni nikad ništa ne iscuri  :Smile:  preciznije, iscuri mi toliko malo da ne moram staviti ni dnevni uložak.
A ovo da "nema učinka ako se ne odleži" ne kužim koji bi tu bio mehanizam, ako se upio-upio se, tijelu svejedno u kojem položaju  :neznam:

----------


## Strašna

> Ne bih rekla da je ležanje urbana legenda, ne mogu se zakleti ali prilično sam sigurna da su meni to savjetovale sestre s Humane...ali mora da sam i ja fenomen, jer ležala-ne ležala meni nikad ništa ne iscuri  preciznije, iscuri mi toliko malo da ne moram staviti ni dnevni uložak.
> A ovo da "nema učinka ako se ne odleži" ne kužim koji bi tu bio mehanizam, ako se upio-upio se, tijelu svejedno u kojem položaju


Pa je...slažem se...samo što meni malo više (dosta više) iscuri bez ležanja... Pa nisam sigurna da li se upilo dovoljno. Meni je rečeno na VV da čak ako mislim da ne mogu odležat dovoljno, bolje popijem. 
Ma možda sam ipak sam ja fenomen...  :Laughing: u cijeloj priči..ne želim vas zbunjivat  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

stvarno mi nije jasno kako stavit utrogestan i ne odlezati i jos ti "skoro"nista ne iscuri....ne znam stvarno sto je kome receno ali koliko ja znam nakon stavljanja se mora odlezat minimum 30 minuta ja uvijek lezim 45 min do sat i nakon sat dva iscuri mi i to dosta znaci svoje je unutra odradio i ostatak iscurio...zato ne razumijem kako ako se krecete utrogestan se moze razgraditi unutra...stvarno mi nije jasno,a i zasto bi svi dr rekli odlezati barem pola sata...

----------


## Argente

gurnemo ga svojski pa onda radimo kegelove vježbe  :Laughing: 
zezam se, može biti da ovisi o količini sluzi ili tako nešto...

----------


## Muma

Ja uvijek ležim s utrićem pola sata i imam osjećaj da ipak čitav iscuri...ne odmah ali taman do vremena za drugi utrić...

----------


## hrki

Mislim da se pravila mjenjaju od klinike do klinike.Da na VV sestra kaže da se nakon stavljanja utrića odleži barem 30 min.i isto tako stavljaju se ujutro na dan transfera.

----------


## bubekica

Curke, kad dolazim na prvu folikulometriju, dal se javljam sestrama ili oni imaju neki popis po kojem prozivaju? Rekli su da dodjem u pol 8, ima li smisla doc ranije ili?
Sanda, kad te vidim, javit cu ti se, ali koliko sam skuzila tebe sad nema ovaj mjesec, zar ne?
I ja sam primijetila da se curke druze, ja jos ne znam nikog, valjda se zblizimo na folikulometrijama i punkciji  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Bubekice...i ja dolazim u ponedjeljak oko 7.30.I taja dan ti je prva folikulometrija!Samo se javiš sestrama da si stigla...doktor odmah zove unutra...tada još ne bude gužve, barem nije bilo kada sam ja bila u prvom postupku na folikulometrijama!Ma bude to za čas gotovo... :Klap: Vidimo se onda valjda?! :Yes:

----------


## kitty

> Curke, kad dolazim na prvu folikulometriju, dal se javljam sestrama ili oni imaju neki popis po kojem prozivaju? Rekli su da dodjem u pol 8, ima li smisla doc ranije ili?


ne trebaš se javljati sestrama, dr ima kod sebe liste od cura koje su za folikulometriju. samo se sjedneš u čekaonu i čekaš da te zove. ne proziva se po redu kako je tko došao nego valjda ima po nekom ključu složene liste. nekad (rijetko) počne zvati u ordinaciju već oko 7.15-7.20 tako da možeš tada doći ali ranije nema smisla.

----------


## bubekica

Vidimo, vidimo, obecajem da cu nabacit smajl  :Smile: 
Kitty, hvala! Super info  :Smile:

----------


## Helena5

> Ja nisam jos niti sekunde odlezala nakon stavljanja utrica pa mi nije skoro nista iscurilo..mrvica samo..ne znam...
> Bas cu pitat u pon.dal mogu koristiti taj crinone gel umkesto utrica


Draga,meni su poslije transfera pisali crinone gel

----------


## sanda1977

> Curke, kad dolazim na prvu folikulometriju, dal se javljam sestrama ili oni imaju neki popis po kojem prozivaju? Rekli su da dodjem u pol 8, ima li smisla doc ranije ili?
> Sanda, kad te vidim, javit cu ti se, ali koliko sam skuzila tebe sad nema ovaj mjesec, zar ne?
> I ja sam primijetila da se curke druze, ja jos ne znam nikog, valjda se zblizimo na folikulometrijama i punkciji


pa da,nema me ovaj mjesec....čekam m pa sredinom 11 mj....javi se ako me vidiš... :Klap:

----------


## sanda1977

pitanjce....da li znate možda gdje se može iznajmiti soba blizu VV-a....ako krenem u postupak,putovanje mi i nije baš neki dobar izbor....zbog folikulimetrija...?
osijek-zg....uh...
ako netko zna,javite mi se!
hvala...

----------


## Strašna

> pa da,nema me ovaj mjesec....čekam m pa sredinom 11 mj....javi se ako me vidiš...


I ja bi mogla tako nekako gore...ako sve bude po planu!

----------


## sanda1977

> I ja bi mogla tako nekako gore...ako sve bude po planu!


i kod mene  :Klap:

----------


## hope31

> i kod mene


imam ti ja broj 50 m od VV,javi mi se u pp

----------


## sanda1977

> imam ti ja broj 50 m od VV,javi mi se u pp


imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## mima235

Vidim da sam potaknula raspravu o utrićima. Sestra mi je rekla da ih stavljam ujutro tako da se probudim pola sata prije i odležim, popodne ako ne mogu ležati da 
mogu popiti, a nevečer prije spavanja, pa to nije problem. Ja zaboravila pitati da li to mora biti u točno isto vrijeme jer zbog rada u smjenama se nikad ne budim ni ne idem spavati u isto vrijeme.  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> imaš pp


procitala,sad ti imas pp :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Vidim da sam potaknula raspravu o utrićima. Sestra mi je rekla da ih stavljam ujutro tako da se probudim pola sata prije i odležim, popodne ako ne mogu ležati da 
> mogu popiti, a nevečer prije spavanja, pa to nije problem. Ja zaboravila pitati da li to mora biti u točno isto vrijeme jer zbog rada u smjenama se nikad ne budim ni ne idem spavati u isto vrijeme.


utrići se stavljaju svakih 8 sati, dakle bitno je uvijek u isto vrijeme i odstupanje je moguće u par minuta, ali ne smije biti pravilo

----------


## kitty

> utrići se stavljaju svakih 8 sati, dakle bitno je uvijek u isto vrijeme i odstupanje je moguće u par minuta, ali ne smije biti pravilo


nije točno da se moraju stavljati baš svakih 8 sati, nije to antibiotik tako da mu je i farmakokinetika malo drugačija. odstupanja od nekih sat vremena ne predstavljaju problem.

----------


## Muma

I ja sam od dr. Jukić dobila informaciju da nije bitno točno svakih 8 sati, pitala sam baš zato što ih ne mogu umetati zbog posla pa je rekla nek stavim kad dođem doma.
Moja M polako kreće pa se nadam da sam od srijede pikalica  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

> nije točno da se moraju stavljati baš svakih 8 sati, nije to antibiotik tako da mu je i farmakokinetika malo drugačija. odstupanja od nekih sat vremena ne predstavljaju problem.


Potpisujem!  :Smile: 
Meni je dr Jukić takodjer rekla da nije bitno točno u sat...ali otprilike u isto vrijeme.

----------


## hrki

Muma, evo šaljem ti puno , puno pozitivnih vibica za srijedu. Da kreneš u dobitni postupak  :Klap:

----------


## Muma

Hvala *hrki*! Tebi želim da se na moj ročkas počastiš s jednom troznamenkastom betom!

----------


## Strašna

Cure, molim današnji izvještaj...kakva je situacija gore. Trebam nazvat doktoricu, zovem, ali pretpostavljam da je gužva i da još nije iz sale došla  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Cure, molim današnji izvještaj...kakva je situacija gore. Trebam nazvat doktoricu, zovem, ali pretpostavljam da je gužva i da još nije iz sale došla


Ja sam upravo zvala sestre i dogovorila se za srijedu pola 10-10 na pregled. Pretpostavljam ga su gužve pošto mi nije rekla doći u 8.

----------


## Strašna

Ufff ja trebam baš doktoricu! Ali pregledi ti i budu kasnije. Jer od 9 su oni u sali...a prije 9 su folikulometrije. Tako da ti je dobro rekla  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Znam da je sala od 9h, ali do sad su mi uvijek rekli doći 3.dc u 8h (valjda pod pretpostavkom da će im folikulometrije biti gotove do 8, max 8.30). Probaj ju zvati iza 11h.

----------


## Strašna

Hocu, hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Da curke velike su gužve,pa su sada pregledi kasnije iza 11 kad izađu iz sale.Naoružajte se strpljenjem.

----------


## Muma

> Da curke velike su gužve,pa su sada pregledi kasnije iza 11 kad izađu iz sale.Naoružajte se strpljenjem.


Mogu čekati i čitav dan samo da mi daju injekcije...već je kriza  :Laughing:

----------


## hope31

ja idem sutra na prvi uzv pa mi je isto rečeno da ne moram prije 10:30 doći, ogromne su gužve ali mislim da će to biti i puno kasnije

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam sad zvala sestre jer nisam uspjela doc do doktorice pa sam pomislila da mozda nije dezurna......ali....kazu sestre da je nesnosna guzva ida zovem iza 12.....ccccc

----------


## Strašna

Evo napokon smo uspjele popričat. Situacija je slijedeća: produžujem kontracepciju do petka..i onda krećem. Rekla mi je ubaciti Fragmin ovaj put (s obzirom na nalaz)  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Danas sam obavila prvu folikulometriju...za sada sve ok...idem opet u srijedu!Guzve su dosta velike...

----------


## Kjara

pozdrav, evo ja u srijedu na ponavljanje briseva nakon terapije za ubijanje streptokoka i ako smo ga se riješili krajem 11 mj idemo po smrzliće
hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas

----------


## sandy0606

Pozz svima!da se i ja napokon javim sa svojim vijestima. Ugl bila u cet na vv. Vadila hormone u 8, strpljivo cekala dr. do 11,30. Koliko sam nacula imali su 5transfeta i 2 inseminacije taj dan. Kako sam nova u ovim vodama ne znam dal je to puno ili malo. Ja dobila kontracepciju i ako su hormoni ok iduci ciklus krecemo. Do tad sam se naoruzala strpljenjem. Sretno svima...  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

pitanje....kada sam se prvi puta naručivala sestra me naručila kod doktorice,a sva tri dolaska je bio dr A. ali se kao vodim kod doktorice....e ja sada više ni ne želim kod nje,pošto smo se sve dogovarali kod dr A...ćak misllim da mi je i sam on rekao da će nas on voditi....da li to moram naglasiti kod sestara kada dođem ili ne?!
i još jedno pitanje....šta ako mi ispadne 3 dc nedjelja? da li mi taj ciklus propada ili se ipak javljam....nekako!?
malo sam računala i trebala bi dobiti 15.11.,a to spada petak,znaći 3 dc je nedjelja....ali to sam računala po ciklusu dužine 25 dc....jer sam tako ovaj mj dobila....uh,nadam se da ću dobiti 16.11. jer mi tada 3 dc spada u ponedjeljak..a jesam ga spetljala.... :Laughing:

----------


## kitty

sanda, ako ti 3.dc padne na nedjelju, onda dođeš na pregled u subotu 2.dc. sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* ako dobis u petak, zoves u petak i gore si u subotu, ako dobis u subotu, ne zoves nego samo dodjes u ponedjeljak.

----------


## sanda1977

[QUOTE=kitty;2259755]sanda, ako ti 3.dc padne na nedjelju, onda dođeš na pregled u subotu 2.dc. sretno![/Q
hvala ti puno...ma dok ja to sve pohvatam...moram zvati da se bar najavim?!

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* ako dobis u petak, zoves u petak i gore si u subotu, ako dobis u subotu, ne zoves nego samo dodjes u ponedjeljak.


 :Smile:

----------


## hope31

evo da se i ja javim,danas prosao prvi uzv i kuca nam malo srce nase :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*hope31* predivno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

Hope, to je tako predivno!!!!!! Čuvaj to malo srčeko, mazi ga i pazi!  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam cure :Smile: mazim ja mrvicu stalno :Smile: od srca vam zelim sto prije tu radost

----------


## mima235

> hvala vam curemazim ja mrvicu stalnood srca vam zelim sto prije tu radost


 :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala vam curemazim ja mrvicu stalnood srca vam zelim sto prije tu radost


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Muma

*hope31* bravo za vaše malo hrabro srce!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam drage moje punoooo :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> evo da se i ja javim,danas prosao prvi uzv i kuca nam malo srce nase


hope  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasno!  nek bude školski i dosadno do kraja

----------


## hope31

> hope  prekrasno!  nek bude 
> školski i dosadno do kraja


hvala ti draga puno,zelim ti od srca isto sto prije :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Hope31 to su divne vijesti. Mislim da nam svima daju nadu. I nasa srceka ce ubrzo kucati. Sigurna sam. Cuvaj mrvicu.  :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

> Hope31 to su divne vijesti. Mislim da nam 
> svima daju nadu. I nasa srceka ce ubrzo kucati. Sigurna sam. Cuvaj mrvicu.


hvala ti draga,naravno da ce ubrzo i vasa kucati,ja vam to od srca zelim :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> evo da se i ja javim,danas prosao prvi uzv i kuca nam malo srce nase


predivno, primi čestitke i od mene;
svim čekalicama želim da ih što prije prožmu ovakvi osjećaji!

----------


## hope31

> predivno, primi čestitke i od mene;
> svim čekalicama želim da ih što prije 
> prožmu ovakvi osjećaji!


hvala ti draga puno :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> evo da se i ja javim,danas prosao prvi uzv i kuca nam malo srce nase


super, od  :Heart:   ti želim da se i dalje paziš i maziš svoju bebicu i naravno puno,puno vibrica za školsku trudnoću  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## bubekica

evo mene s brda, u petak je punkcija!  :Smile:  drzte mi fige, mislim da ce biti bolno, jako sam burno reagirala...

----------


## hrki

> evo mene s brda, u petak je punkcija!  drzte mi fige, mislim da ce biti bolno, jako sam burno reagirala...


Držim fige da bude samo malo bolna,ali da se bol nakraju isplati!Drži se.

----------


## 123beba

> Držim fige da bude samo malo bolna,ali da se bol nakraju isplati!Drži se.


bubi, mislim da je gore sve rečeno! Što manje boli za što veću betu! SRETNO!

----------


## hope31

bubekica sretno u petak :Smile: bit ce sve ok,sve mi izdrzimo za nase mrvice...

----------


## hope31

> super, od   ti želim da se i dalje paziš i 
> maziš svoju bebicu i naravno puno,puno vibrica za školsku trudnoću .


hvala ti draga,i ja tebi od srca zelim veliku betu za koji dan :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica,mislit cu na tebe u petak- sve ce bit ok,ne noj se..

Hope- cestitam na malenom srceku :Smile:  divno

----------


## Richy

Hope31,iskrene cestitke!!Bubekice...vidimo se u petak na punkciji!!!Danas primam stopericu i punkija u petak i kod mene....sretna sam,ali i pod laganom tremom!Ja sam vec bila 5.po redu upisana za petak na punkciju,i jos dvije cure iza mene su cekale na upis za petak!!Bit ce nas podosta,cini se!!

----------


## eva133

*hope* čestitam ti draga.
*Richy* sretno.

----------


## hope31

hvala vam svima puno drage moje :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala vam svima puno drage moje


 :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sanda1977

> evo mene s brda, u petak je punkcija!  drzte mi fige, mislim da ce biti bolno, jako sam burno reagirala...


 :Klap:  :Dancing Fever:  :Joggler:

----------


## sivka

Poz..cure, molim vas inf. nakon SD odlučili smo se za VV, i zvala sam sestru za prvi pregled kod dr.A i 07.11.12. smo naručeni poslije 10h, e sad trebam sve papire koje imam sa SD-a ponijeti sa sobom ili... ( pauzirali smo 2g ) nemam ništa friško.. dali će to biti pregled ili samo konzultacije, kakve su liste za ljekove? ( koliko se dugo čeka na njih ) oprostite na poduljem postu.. :Smile:  ... i naravno čestitke svim suborkama i koje su uspjele.. i koje hoćemo..  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

cure hvala svima!
*richy* vidimo se! znas li mozda dal na punkciju idemo tim redom kojim smo zapisane? mislim da prije mene nitko nije isao u lab...
*sivka* ponesi sve papire, vjerojatno ce te doktor pregledati uzv da vidi kakva je situacija i napisati koje nalaze moras ponavljati. liste za lijekove na vv nema, kad skupite sve potrebne nalaze kreces. i pripremi se na cekanje na prvi pregled, velike su guzve.

----------


## sivka

bubekica, hvala puno na lijepoj vijesti uljepšala si nam većer!! nema beda za čekanje spremni smo na sve!  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> cure hvala svima!
> *richy* vidimo se! znas li mozda dal na punkciju idemo tim redom kojim smo zapisane? mislim da prije mene nitko nije isao u lab...
> *sivka* ponesi sve papire, vjerojatno ce te doktor pregledati uzv da vidi kakva je situacija i napisati koje nalaze moras ponavljati. liste za lijekove na vv nema, kad skupite sve potrebne nalaze kreces. i pripremi se na cekanje na prvi pregled, velike su guzve.


Kad sam ja bila na punkciji bila sam predzadnja upisana u bilježnici i tako sam bila i na punkciji.
Richy,sretno i tebi!

----------


## sanda1977

> Kad sam ja bila na punkciji bila sam predzadnja upisana u bilježnici i tako sam bila i na punkciji.
> Richy,sretno i tebi!


možeš li mi malo opisati punkciju na vv....u kbo-u se radilo pod anestezijom...kad se probudim kao da ništa nisam ni radila...
a boli sigurno...?!

----------


## bubekica

> Kad sam ja bila na punkciji bila sam predzadnja upisana u bilježnici i tako sam bila i na punkciji.
> Richy,sretno i tebi!


mislis na onu veliku biljeznicu kod biologinje? ako da, ja sam bila prva, ufff, bilo bi mi lakse da budem prva u petak...

----------


## hrki

> mislis na onu veliku biljeznicu kod biologinje? ako da, ja sam bila prva, ufff, bilo bi mi lakse da budem prva u petak...


Da,da na tu veliku bilježnicu sam mislila.Samo se probaj opustiti i bit će ti lakše.

----------


## bubekica

*hrki* hvala! opustit cu se, budem im pjevala  :Laughing:

----------


## hrki

> možeš li mi malo opisati punkciju na vv....u kbo-u se radilo pod anestezijom...kad se probudim kao da ništa nisam ni radila...
> a boli sigurno...?!


Tu ti se punkcije ne rade pod anestezijom.U 7;45 sestra prozove sve cure koje su za punkciju .Tada dobiješ dvije pikice (jedna za smirenje a, druga protiv bolova),nakon toga izmjeri svima tlak i do 8;45 ste slobodne tj.vraćate se u čekaonu. Nakon pražnjenja mjehura vraćate se u predsalu za punkcije i čekaš svoj red.
Što se tiče boli sve ovisi koliko imaš folikulića,nije isto jedan, dva ili više.Vjeruj mi sve se da izdržati jer ekipa koja je uz tebe je stvarno super .Ako si doktorova
 pacijentica on radi punkciju, a ona priča sa tobom, drži te za ruku i obrnuto ako si njezina pacijentica.Nakon što si gotova sa punkcijom kažu ti koliko jajnih stanica si dobila. Zatim  izlaziš iz sale i malo si odležiš na krevetu.

----------


## hrki

> *hrki* hvala! opustit cu se, budem im pjevala


dr.A neće imati ništa protiv :Laughing: .

----------


## tina_julija

A gdje se nalazi ta sala? U petak i ja idem doduse na pregled, zelim vam vam svu srecu i da imamo samo dobre vijesti...

----------


## bubekica

> A gdje se nalazi ta sala? U petak i ja idem doduse na pregled, zelim vam vam svu srecu i da imamo samo dobre vijesti...


jucer sam ja to pitala prek fejsa, danas vec dalje saljem info - sala je iza staklenih vrata na 2. katu. sretno!

----------


## Muma

Cure sretno u petak! ~~~~~~~~ za što više js i što bezbolniju punkciju!
Ja vam se nažalost neću još pridružiti jer sam danas dobila kontracepciju na mjesec dana pa u prosincu postupak. Tužna sam, ali bit ću bolje sutra...

----------


## hope31

> Cure sretno u petak! ~~~~~~~~ za što više js i
>  što bezbolniju punkciju!
> Ja vam se nažalost neću još pridružiti jer sam danas dobila kontracepciju na mjesec dana pa u prosincu postupak. Tužna sam, ali bit ću bolje sutra...


Muma nemoj se zalostiti brzo ce i prosinac :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Cure sretno u petak! ~~~~~~~~ za što više js i što bezbolniju punkciju!
> Ja vam se nažalost neću još pridružiti jer sam danas dobila kontracepciju na mjesec dana pa u prosincu postupak. Tužna sam, ali bit ću bolje sutra...


Nemoj biti tužna, čini se dugo mjesec dana ali, vidjet ćeš vrijeme će ti proletjeti.

----------


## bubekica

Odi na depilaciju i frizuru, to sam ja planirala u iducih mjesec dok cekam nalaz, a vidis kako me zeznulo, nisam nis stigla, sva sreca da postoje zileti  :Laughing:

----------


## Richy

Stiperica rijesena,hvala bogu!!Sada treba samo sto mirnije docekati petak ujutro?!?!Ako ide prema upisu u labu...ja sam tek 5.po redu!!grrr...kako to docekati?!No,i to ce proci!

----------


## Richy

Eva133 i hrky...hvala vam curke na pozitivnim vibricama!!!hug,hug!!

----------


## Muma

> Odi na depilaciju i frizuru, to sam ja planirala u iducih mjesec dok cekam nalaz, a vidis kako me zeznulo, nisam nis stigla, sva sreca da postoje zileti


Jutro cure!
Hvala na utješnim riječima. Brzo će proći mjesec pa jurim po svoj božoćni poklončić na VV!
*bubekica* pucaj dalje, to sam sve sad odradila (bila sam ready steady samo nisam dočekala go :Laughing: )

----------


## 123beba

> A gdje se nalazi ta sala? U petak i ja idem doduse na pregled, zelim vam vam svu srecu i da imamo samo dobre vijesti...


tina, ako ideš na pregled onda ne ideš u salu već u sobu kod dr. Sad više nisam sigurna jel ti to prvi put da si gore, no kad dođeš na VV ideš na 2. kat i čim izađeš iz lifta dijagonalno u samom kutu je soba od sestara kojima se trebaš javiti. dalje će ti sve sestre reći.

----------


## tina_julija

to je bilo čisto informativno...  :Smile:  nije mi prvi puta da idem, nadam se da će mi ovaj puta reći da krećemo u naš prvi postupak...  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Tu ti se punkcije ne rade pod anestezijom.U 7;45 sestra prozove sve cure koje su za punkciju .Tada dobiješ dvije pikice (jedna za smirenje a, druga protiv bolova),nakon toga izmjeri svima tlak i do 8;45 ste slobodne tj.vraćate se u čekaonu. Nakon pražnjenja mjehura vraćate se u predsalu za punkcije i čekaš svoj red.
> Što se tiče boli sve ovisi koliko imaš folikulića,nije isto jedan, dva ili više.Vjeruj mi sve se da izdržati jer ekipa koja je uz tebe je stvarno super .Ako si doktorova
>  pacijentica on radi punkciju, a ona priča sa tobom, drži te za ruku i obrnuto ako si njezina pacijentica.Nakon što si gotova sa punkcijom kažu ti koliko jajnih stanica si dobila. Zatim  izlaziš iz sale i malo si odležiš na krevetu.


 :Shock:  ja bi da me nafiluje duplim bocama  :Laughing: ,šalim se!
hvala ti!

----------


## 123beba

Ako sam sve dobro popratila, sutra je veselo dopodne na VV! Držim vam svima fige, saljem puno dobrih vibrica da sve bude točno onako kako si priželjkujete. Što manje boli, što kvalitetnije js i ogromne bete uskoro!!!  :Smile: Sretno svima!!!!

----------


## marincezg

> Ja sam sad zvala sestre jer nisam uspjela doc do doktorice pa sam pomislila da mozda nije dezurna......ali....kazu sestre da je nesnosna guzva ida zovem iza 12.....ccccc


jel bi to onda znacilo da ih ima na punkciji po 10-tak i tako otprilike i na transferima????

----------


## bubekica

*marincezg* po mojoj procjeni 7-8 punkcija, 6-7 transfera svaki dan, al to je samo okvirno...

----------


## mima235

Je počele su velike gužve,cure svima sretno!

----------


## hope31

sretno cure sutra na punkciji :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Cure, mislim na vas! Nadam se da će sve biti poprilično brzo bez obzira na gužvanac... Sretno svima!!!!

----------


## Mare 85

drage curke možda sam off topic, ali trebam vašu pomoć!
Na uzv prije 4 dana mi je dr ( moj lokalni ginić) vidio cistu žutog tijela veličine 15mm, ja bi trebala dobiti u ponedjeljak i krenuti s 2x menopura od 2-6 dc!
Jel imao tko iskustva s tom cistom? Jel smijem uopće s njom u posatupak? MOLIM VAS; BILO TKO!?! NEKAKAVA SAVJET I ISKUSTVO!

----------


## neumorna

> Ako sam sve dobro popratila, sutra je veselo dopodne na VV! Držim vam svima fige, saljem puno dobrih vibrica da sve bude točno onako kako si priželjkujete. Što manje boli, što kvalitetnije js i ogromne bete uskoro!!! Sretno svima!!!!



i ja se pridružujem ovim lijepim željama  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

mare, ja ti nažalost ne znam ništa o takvim cistama, no nadam se da će ti već netko od cura znati pomoći. sretno!

----------


## bubekica

da vam se javim, lijepe moje, punkcija je prosla ok, radila je doktorica, dr. a. nije bilo, dobili smo 10 oocita  :Very Happy:  sutra u pol 9 zovem da vidim kakva je situacija. ljubim as sve i hvala na vibricama.

----------


## 123beba

bubekica, pa to je prekrasno!!!!!! Držim fige za ODLIČAN tulum u labu i da ti dr. sutra kaže prekrasne vijesti! Držim fige da sve bude onako kako si i sama želiš!

----------


## maca papucarica

> drage curke možda sam off topic, ali trebam vašu pomoć!
> Na uzv prije 4 dana mi je dr ( moj lokalni ginić) vidio cistu žutog tijela veličine 15mm, ja bi trebala dobiti u ponedjeljak i krenuti s 2x menopura od 2-6 dc!
> Jel imao tko iskustva s tom cistom? Jel smijem uopće s njom u posatupak? MOLIM VAS; BILO TKO!?! NEKAKAVA SAVJET I ISKUSTVO!


Mare85 lutealne ciste nisu rijetkost, najcesce nestanu sa menstruacijom bez ikakvih smetnji (pogotovo kad je ovako mala kao kod tebe). Ovdje mozes procitati malo o njihovom nastanku http://www.cybermed.hr/centri_a_z/ci...sta_na_jajniku.
Vjerojatno bi trebala provjeriti prije stimulacije je li jos tu, ali ne vjerujem da ce biti ikakvih problema.

----------


## Richy

Evo i ja sam ziva,punkcija obavljena!!Dobila sam 7 jajnih stanica!Sutra takodjer kao i bubekica zovem gore da vidim kada mi je transfer?!!veliki pozdrav svima!!

----------


## Mare 85

> Mare85 lutealne ciste nisu rijetkost, najcesce nestanu sa menstruacijom bez ikakvih smetnji (pogotovo kad je ovako mala kao kod tebe). Ovdje mozes procitati malo o njihovom nastanku http://www.cybermed.hr/centri_a_z/ci...sta_na_jajniku.
> Vjerojatno bi trebala provjeriti prije stimulacije je li jos tu, ali ne vjerujem da ce biti ikakvih problema.


Maco hvala ti! I ja se nadam da je na idućem uzv neće biti!

----------


## 123beba

Richy, odlično! I ja sam imala 7! Želim ti veliku betu za cca 14 dana!!!!

----------


## hrki

Bubekica,Richy odlično.Sada navijamo za nezaboravni tulum u labu :Klap: .

----------


## tina_julija

Evo konacno stigla doma, nakon par sati cekanja... Blago mi je povisen prolaktin i moram vaditi nakon toga se javljam dr. za kontracepciju i postupak... Ipak necu biti izuzetak...  :Sad:

----------


## Richy

123beba,hrki....hvala vam curke na potpori!!

----------


## hope31

> mare, ja ti nažalost ne znam ništa o takvim cistama, no nadam se da će ti već 
> netko od cura znati pomoći. sretno!


bravo 123beba :Smile: sada navijamo za veliku betuuuu :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Evo i ja sam ziva,punkcija obavljena!!Dobila sam
>  7 jajnih stanica!Sutra takodjer kao i bubekica zovem gore da vidim kada mi je transfer?!!veliki pozdrav svima!!


Richy bravo za 7 js :Smile: sretno :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> da vam se javim, lijepe moje, punkcija je prosla ok, radila je doktorica, dr. a. 
> nije bilo, dobili smo 10 oocita  sutra u pol 9 zovem da vidim kakva je situacija. ljubim as sve i hvala na vibricama.


bubekica odlicna brojka :Smile: za veliki tulum u labu :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> *marincezg* po mojoj procjeni 7-8 punkcija, 6-7 transfera svaki dan, al to je samo okvirno...


hvala na odgovoru.......
 cula sam od starijih forumasica da su guzve znale biti kad ih je bilo po 10-15 na transferu 
a tak i na punkciji, e to su bile guzve.....
ma nema veze,  glavno da se i nama dogodi vec jednom trudnoca
pozzz

----------


## marincezg

> drage curke možda sam off topic, ali trebam vašu pomoć!
> Na uzv prije 4 dana mi je dr ( moj lokalni ginić) vidio cistu žutog tijela veličine 15mm, ja bi trebala dobiti u ponedjeljak i krenuti s 2x menopura od 2-6 dc!
> Jel imao tko iskustva s tom cistom? Jel smijem uopće s njom u posatupak? MOLIM VAS; BILO TKO!?! NEKAKAVA SAVJET I ISKUSTVO!


nazalost sa cistom se nemoze u postupak, a ako hoces biti sigurna 100 posto 
nazovi dr. pa ga pitaj ali ja nisam mogla u postupak dok sam imala cistu
sretno...

----------


## sanda1977

> Bubekica,Richy odlično.Sada navijamo za nezaboravni tulum u labu.


potpisujem  :Very Happy:

----------


## Deamar

Cure, ima li novosti oko licence??

----------


## bubekica

Licence za sto? Za smrzavanje imaju vec cca mjesec dana.

----------


## Deamar

> Licence za sto? Za smrzavanje imaju vec cca mjesec dana.


Za materijal dobiven TESOM

----------


## bubekica

E to ne znam. Mi smo bili moguci kandidati za tesa, pisalo nam na kartonu, ali paralelno s mojom punkcijom. Mozda najbolje da nazoves i pitas iduci tjedan, znam da su prije 10ak dana dobilo novu prostoriju za smrzavanje.

----------


## Deamar

> E to ne znam. Mi smo bili moguci kandidati za tesa, pisalo nam na kartonu, ali paralelno s mojom punkcijom. Mozda najbolje da nazoves i pitas iduci tjedan, znam da su prije 10ak dana dobilo novu prostoriju za smrzavanje.


Nama je dr. A rekao da se vidimo 3. dan ciklusa nakon TESE a to traje već 6 mjeseci, katastrofa

----------


## bubekica

Aha, tesa i tese nije isto, nemam info za tese, sry.

----------


## tina_julija

Mi imamo punkciju i rekla mi je jucer da ce paralelno i mene i njega punktirati... Da nema nikakvih problema...

----------


## hrki

može broj mobitela dr.A na pp,ako netko ima.

----------


## bubekica

*hrki* jesi nabavila broj? jel sve u redu?

----------


## mativa

ej bok...
evo da se i ja uključim

----------


## 123beba

Hrki  :Sad:  nadam se da će ipak sve biti dobro... držim  :fige:  da krvarenje prestane i da u pon. dr. za tebe ima lijepe vijesti! I ja sam gore u pon. pa možemo na kavu dok čekamo nalaze...

----------


## Richy

Danas sam zvala lab.da vidim koliko se stanica oplodilo i kada ce biti transfer...rekli su mi da zovem sutra pa ce mi reci da li ce transfer biti u pon. Ili srijedu?!Inace i jucer i danas sam se dosta slabo osjecala,zavrsila na bol.Merkur gdje sam napravila neke pretrage...mislili su me ostaviti na promatranju do sutra,ali nisam ostala...nadam se da ce mi biti bolje?!?ovakve simptome nisam imala u proslom postupku,ali ovaj me dotukao!!

----------


## hrki

> *hrki* jesi nabavila broj? jel sve u redu?


Jesam draga čula sam se sa dr.A. Meni je danas nakon smeđeg spotinga krenulo lagano krvarenje.Rekao je da nastavim sa utrogestanima (ali ih sada pijem) i da betu izvadim u ponedjeljak. Baš se grozno osjećam :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## 123beba

O Richy, pa što su ti rekli na merkuru? Nadam se da si sad već bolje... Drži se! 

Hrki,  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Hrki, zao mi je...
Richy, jesi dobila kakve nalaze?

----------


## hope31

Richy :Sad:  sto su ti rekli u bolnici?

----------


## ruža82

Cure  :fige:  za pozitivne ishode!!
Pitanje za one koje su koristile Lyndinete, nakon koliko dana po prestanku uzimanja ste dobile menstruaciju???

----------


## bubekica

Meni je zadnja pilula bila u cetvrtak, u ponedjeljak je bio 1.dc, s tim da je vec u nedjelju kasno navecer lagano krenulo.

----------


## mima235

> Cure  za pozitivne ishode!!
> Pitanje za one koje su koristile Lyndinete, nakon koliko dana po prestanku uzimanja ste dobile menstruaciju???


Zadnja tableta mi je bila u sri, dobila sam u ned.

----------


## Richy

Drage moje,ja sam danas puno bolje i to je najbitnije....iako mi je raspolozenje splasnulo danas kada sam zvala lab.Rekli su mi da od mojih 7 stanica oplodile su se samo dvije!Sutra imam transfer!Nadam se da ce ove dvije biti pravi borci....od zamrzavanja nista....sto reci?!!

----------


## milasova8

> Drage moje,ja sam danas puno bolje i to je najbitnije....iako mi je raspolozenje splasnulo danas kada sam zvala lab.Rekli su mi da od mojih 7 stanica oplodile su se samo dvije!Sutra imam transfer!Nadam se da ce ove dvije biti pravi borci....od zamrzavanja nista....sto reci?!!


evo ja sam imala čak 10 zrelih js,oplodilo ih se 7 ali 5 ih je stalo sa razvojem...
tako da sam ostala na dvije koje su na sigurnom :Smile: 
ne brini draga,dvije su sasvim dovoljne.

----------


## 123beba

Richy, držim  :fige:  da se ove 2 uhvate za mamu! Sretno sutra na transferu!  Možda se i vidimo gore!  :Wink:

----------


## hrki

Richy,sretno na transferu.
123beba ja ti neću ići vaditi betu na VV,već tu u Vž.Nakon toga zovem dr.da se dogovorimo za dalje.Jel zna netko kad mogu ići po svoje smrzliće?Jel mogu već u ovom ciklusu?

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje,ja sam danas puno bolje i to je najbitnije....iako mi je raspolozenje splasnulo danas kada sam zvala lab.Rekli su mi da od mojih 7 stanica oplodile su se samo dvije!Sutra imam transfer!Nadam se da ce ove dvije biti pravi borci....od zamrzavanja nista....sto reci?!!


 :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Jesam draga čula sam se sa dr.A. Meni je danas nakon smeđeg spotinga krenulo lagano krvarenje.Rekao je da nastavim sa utrogestanima (ali ih sada pijem) i da betu izvadim u ponedjeljak. Baš se grozno osjećam.


 :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

hrki mislim da moras pauzirat ovaj mjesec pa tek slijedeci ciklus po smrzlice..al nije jos sve izgubljeno
123beba sretno sutra fige za veliku betu
Richy sretno sutra na transferu :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Curke,hvala na svoj potpori koju pruzate...puno mi to znaci!I ja se nadam najboljem,moram....inace u startu ne radim dobro.Nadam se da ce ove dvije mrvice imati snage za opstanak,sve svoje nade ulazem u to!Ljubim vas!!

----------


## bubekica

*Richy* saljem puno pozitivne energije za sutra!
mene i dalje bole jajnici, kao sto su me boljeli tj. stezali prije punkcije. nadam se da ce sve biti u redu, drugih problema nemam.

----------


## 123beba

Cure, moja beta je 1552!!!! U srijedu ponavljanje  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Cure, moja beta je 1552!!!! U srijedu ponavljanje


Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> Cure, moja beta je 1552!!!! U srijedu ponavljanje


cestitke i ovdje! vadis na vv? ja imam transfer u srijedu pa se mozda sretnemo  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Cure, moja beta je 1552!!!! U srijedu ponavljanje


Bravooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !Sad šaljem vibrice za pravilno duplanje :Klap: .

----------


## Richy

123beba,cestitke od srcaaa!!Bravo!!Kod mene danas transfer uspjesno obavljen!Dvije male mrvice vracene!!A sada kako dragi Bog da!!Odmaram,njegujemih i nadam se najboljem!20.11.vadim nalaz bete!Hvala vam svima na podrsci,ljubim vas!!pusa...hug,hug!!

----------


## hope31

123beba cestitkeeeee od srca :Smile: prekrasna beta :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Drage moje eto moja beta je 0 kako sam i očekivala :Crying or Very sad: .Zvala sam dr. i dogovorili smo se za novi postupak sa smrzlićima u prvom mjesecu.
Hvala vam svima na podršci i lijepim željama, ali ovaj puta jednostavno nije bilo sreće.
Svima od   :Heart:  želim puno, puno uspjeha i šaljem puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica za sve što vam treba, pa se poslužite.

----------


## mare41

> Cure, moja beta je 1552!!!! U srijedu ponavljanje


Čestitam!!! (jesi javila na Odbrojavanju?)

----------


## Richy

Hrki....bas mi je zao!!Nemoj da te to obeshrabri,vec samo jos jaca i spremnija cekaj svoj iduci postupak!!Vrijeme ce vrlo brzo proci,vidjet ces!!Glavu gore,iduci je dobitni!!Hug!

----------


## hope31

hrki zao mi je :Sad: ali glavu gore i brzo ce to vrijeme proci kada budes isla po svoje mrvice..

----------


## Strašna

hrki draga  :Love:

----------


## sandy0606

123beba cestitam!  :Smile: 
Ostalim trudilicama, cekalicama itd. glavu gore... idemo dalje... zajedno smo jace...  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

hrki, želim ti da ti vrijeme brzo proleti, da se što više odmoriš i fizički i psihički te da spremno dočekaš svoje mrvice u siječnju! 

Richy, želim ti 20.11. betu kao što je moja danas!  :Smile: 

Cure hvala vam na čestitkama! Jako sam sretna!

----------


## sanda1977

> hrki, želim ti da ti vrijeme brzo proleti, da se što više odmoriš i fizički i psihički te da spremno dočekaš svoje mrvice u siječnju! 
> 
> Richy, želim ti 20.11. betu kao što je moja danas! 
> 
> Cure hvala vam na čestitkama! Jako sam sretna!


XXXXX  :Love:

----------


## hrki

curke moje hvala vam puno na podršci,i svima vam želim puno uspjeha u ovim MPO vodama

----------


## sanda1977

> curke moje hvala vam puno na podršci,i svima vam želim puno uspjeha u ovim MPO vodama


i mi tebi želimo sljedeći uspijeh! :Love:  :Klap:

----------


## Muma

*hrki* evo ti ponovno jedan virtualni  :Love: , nadam se da će vrijeme do 1.mj brzo proći!
*Richy* nek ti 2ww što prije prođu, i da se mrve dobro ugnijezde!

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene u petak gore! Naoružana sa strpljenjem, voljom i svime ostalim potrebnim za nove pobjede  :Smile: ))

----------


## hope31

> Evo mene u petak gore! Naoružana sa strpljenjem, voljom i svime ostalim 
> potrebnim za nove pobjede ))


tako i treba :Smile: sretnoooo :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala draga!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Cure jel netko zna možda broj od onog tamo labosa? Vadila sam prije nekog vremena homocistein i PRL...nalazs od homocisteina došao kad i kad...a PRL nema...

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* prl te vjerojatno ceka u kartonu.

----------


## Strašna

> *strašna* prl te vjerojatno ceka u kartonu.


Aaaaa to tako ide!

----------


## martina35

> Evo mene u petak gore! Naoružana sa strpljenjem, voljom i svime ostalim potrebnim za nove pobjede ))


kako da ti se javim , iz požege sam

----------


## Šiškica

123beba čestitam na prekrasnoj velikoj beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Sutra ću vjerojatno navratiti gore ..skužit ćete me po mojoj mrvici  :Grin:

----------


## 123beba

Strašna, držim  :fige:  da u petak sve bude po planu! 

Šikica hvala!  :Smile:  sutra se onda vidimo gore  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

pozdrav 
svratih samo da pošaljem virtualni zagrljaj hrki  :Love:  drž se 
richy koju vibricu ~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude veeeelika beta 
i naravno čestitke trudnici 123beba - želim ti lijepu i mirnu trudnoću

veliki pozdrav i pozitivne vibrice svim curama  :Bye:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala *123beba*  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Jutroooo cure! Eto mene ipak sutra gore, a ne u petak. U dogovoru s doktoricom, odlučeno je da je 1DC ipak bio jučer. I da je bolje doći ranije nego kasnije. Tako da eto mene  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Muma...Arlena,hvala,hvala..saljem vam jedan veliki virtualni HUG!!!

----------


## piki

Pozdrav cure! Evo ~~~~~~~~~ za sve pa se poslužite (svima nam trebaju :Smile: 
Zanima me nakon koliko vremena ste išle opet u punu stimulaciju?

----------


## hrki

Richy,mazi i pazi svoje mrvice uživaj.Od  :Heart:  ti želim da uspiješ i da beta bude ogromna.

----------


## Strašna

> Pozdrav cure! Evo ~~~~~~~~~ za sve pa se poslužite (svima nam trebaju
> Zanima me nakon koliko vremena ste išle opet u punu stimulaciju?


nakon 6 mj...

----------


## Snekica

najkraće 5mj.

----------


## ruža82

Nakon  skoro 9 mjeseci!!!!!

----------


## 123beba

Šikice, tvoj curka je preslatka  :Smile:  Najviše me oduševilo njeno "pjevanje"  :Smile:  I super vam je trakica za kosu sa cvjeticem...

----------


## bubekica

Siskice, to si ti bila kod dr.a danas? Taman si usla kad je mene pozvao pa sam zapamtila. Malena je preeediiivnaaaa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## 123beba

bubi, super za današnji dan! Nažalost bila je tako velika gužva da nisam niti uspjela vidjeti tko je sve bio gore za punkcije i transfere...

----------


## bubekica

da, bila je velika guzva, iako samo 3 punkcije, 7 transfera i 1 inseminacija. ja sam odusevljena ekipom gore, stvarno svaka cast, njezni i topli, a opet direktni i bez ulizivanja i laznog smjeskanja.

----------


## Strašna

Meni je rečeno sutra oko pola 10 da dodjem, ali mislim da stvarno, s obzirom na gužve prije 10 ne moram...

----------


## mativa

Evo da se i ja ukljucim...
Vracene dvije blastice 7.11, beta 20.11.

----------


## bubekica

Mativa, onda smo bile jucer skupa  :Smile:

----------


## sami_os

Cure molim vas par informacija. Nova sam ovdje, 2 godine pokušavamo ostvariti trudnoću u osječkoj bolnici, prije toga privatno. S obzirom da mi je dignosticirana endometrioza, koja se nakon laparoskopije vratila predložen mi je prirodni IVF, jer u stimulirani ne bih smjela zbog hormona. Zanima me stanje na VV, vaši dojmovi, da li se postupci rade vikendom (meni je to bitno jer bih trebala što više iskoristiti cikluse i ne gubiti vrijeme). Hvala!

----------


## mativa

Da ja sam bila druga na transferu

----------


## piki

> Nakon  skoro 9 mjeseci!!!!!


Hvala cure na odgovorima. Mislila sam da me zbog gužve dr. neće prije u punu stimulaciju, znači 5 mj. najranije. Meni je rekla da za punu dođem u 1 mj. po kontracepciju pa u 2. mj. postupak. To bude ispalo 7 mj od prvog postupka. A za 12 mj. je rekla da mogu u prirodnjak. To kod mene baš i nije bilo nešto uspješno pa ću pitati jel može odmah krenuti kontacepcija pa postupak u 1 mj. To bude 6. mj. razmaka to je u redu zar ne?
Ruža82 tvoj postupak je u tijeku? Vidim piše 11 mj.

----------


## Inesz

piki,
guraj da te radi godina prime ranije. mladice mogu čakati 6 mjeseci između stimuliranih, mi malo starije može i 4 mjeseca između postupaka.

----------


## piki

Pa da Inesz ja sam se zbog godina i nadala da ću već sad biti u drugom postupku, ali eto! Probat ću sljedeći mj.

----------


## ruža82

Da Piki, ja sam od jučer pikalica. konačno, ovo vrijeme između mi je trajalo ko vječnost.

----------


## piki

Odlično Ruža!!! Želim ti uspješno pikanje i puno jajčeka!

----------


## ruža82

Hvala Piki, nadam se da ih bude  dovoljno da imamo nešto i za zamrznuti!!! (al samo da nebude hiperstimulacije)

----------


## bubekica

Mativa, onda znam tko si  :Smile:  Sretno i vidimo se na vadjenju bete! Ja sam bila zadnja.  :Wink:

----------


## mativa

Sretno i tebi Bubekica... naravno i svim drugim curkama...

----------


## mativa

Sretno i tebi Bubekica... naravno i svim drugim curkama...

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene drage moje. Od danas sam pikalica. Gonali uz Siofor. Od transfera ce mi ubaciti Fragmine. U subotu sam opet gore.

----------


## bubekica

Strasna odlicnoooo!!!!!!

----------


## mativa

Ruza i Strasna sretno, znam da ce sve dobro proci...

----------


## TinaB

Bok cure! Nakon 11 mjeseci od prvih konzultacija na VV, napokon smo skupili sve nalaze i u subotu se javljam gore sa uputnicom za MPO!! 

Evo svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

PS Oprostite na ovakvom uletu, ali malo sam euforična...  :Embarassed:

----------


## elen

Pozdrav svima!
Evo,  i mi smo danas krenuli u naš drugi postupak (stimulacija-gonal)...uzbuđeni smo, sretni i malo spalšeni...
Svima nam želim puuuno pozitive i sreće  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

strasna,elen,TinaB sretno cure u postupcima...navijamo :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala draga!

----------


## hope31

> Cure molim vas par informacija. Nova s
> am ovdje, 2 godine pokušavamo ostvariti trudnoću u osječkoj bolnici, prije toga privatno. S obzirom da mi je dignosticirana endometrioza, koja se nakon laparoskopije vratila predložen mi je prirodni IVF, jer u stimulirani ne bih smjela zbog hormona. Zanima me stanje na VV, vaši dojmovi, da li se postupci rade vikendom (meni je to bitno jer bih trebala što više iskoristiti cikluse i ne gubiti vrijeme). Hvala!


Draga dobrodosla na forum...rade se na VV prirodnjaci i radi se svaku subotu i praznikom...ja sam zadnja dva postupka bila u prirodnom,e sada najbolje da nazoves gore sestre i narucis se na prvi pregled i konzultacije e onda ce ti dr objasniti u kakav cete postupak...eto nadam se da sam pomogla...inace ekipa na VV je super i moj savjet ti je da sto prije krenes jer su guzve..sretno :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> strasna,elen,TinaB sretno cure u postupcima...navijamo


potpis!

*sami_os* dobrodosla! hope31 ti je sve napisala, ja mogu samo jos dodati da sam i ja odusevljena ekipom gore.

----------


## hope31

i da zabiravila sam reci od 6 postupaka koje nam pokriva HZZO 2 postupka moraju biti prirodni...ako sam negdje pogrijesila ispravite me :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

*hope i bubi* - hvala!

----------


## Strašna

Cure podsjetite me otkad ono kreće Natrii Tetraboratis?

----------


## kitty

> Cure podsjetite me otkad ono kreće Natrii Tetraboratis?


od početka stimulacije, pa do štoperice čini mi se  :Smile: .

----------


## sami_os

Cure hvala na dobrodošlici i na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## mima235

Cure jel vv objavljuje podatke o uspješnosti?

----------


## mativa

ja sam cula da objavljuju rezultate godisnje, samo neznam gdje se mogu pogledati.

----------


## Inesz

i ja bih voljela vidjeti rezultate rada naših mpo klinika.
prave, vjerodostojne podatke kakve objavljuju klinike u razvijenim zemljama npr. u Europi ili SAD-u.

na žalost, vidjeli smo do sada samo frizirane rezultate, po kojima je mpo uspješnost u Hrvatskoj skoro najveća na svijetu (?!)

na žalost, rezultati medicinski potpomognute oplodnje koje su prezentirali zadnjih godina služili su ne kao poticaj za bolji rad i pozitivnu konkurenciju među klinikama, već za političke obračune...

----------


## mima235

Pa našla sam za neke privatne klinike, al za vv ne. Rezultati su svakakvi.

----------


## sivka

Evo da uletim, krenuli na VV , prošli konzultacije i sada obavljamo briseve, papu, dolazimo na vađenje hormona i spermiograma... ( nadamo se da budu nalazi ok ) i punim plučima dalje! Prvi dojam da je ekipa gore dobra i dr A je ostavio super dojam na mene..  :Smile:  puno sreće svima i evo malo za posluživanje tko koliko treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <3

----------


## medonija

pozdrav svima! čitam sve i strogo pratim već mjesecima od kad smo krenuli na VV, a eto mislim da je došlo vrijeme da se prijavim jer se nadam da ćemo idući tjedan u prvi postustupak :držifige:
obavili smo sve što je trebalo, ja sam jučer popila zadnju Lindynette i sad čekamo M pa da se javimo dr.A  :Cekam: 
zanima me kakvu reakciju ili "nuspojave" mogu očekivati od stimulacije?! ne znam da li ima veze, ali na Lindynette sam strašno reagirala: libido mi je ne na 0, nego na -5  :No: , cice su mi veće nego ikad u životu, bar za broj! i cijeli ciklus me bole ko u najgorem PMSu, a apetit je proporcionalan cicama - ne mogu se najest i samo smišljam što bi kuhala i jela...  :Sad: 
prije x godina sam dugo pila Logest kao kontracepciju i nije mi bilo ni približno... 
kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## manig

Bok bubekica, i ja sam bila s Tobom i mativom 7.11. na transferu-prva na redu (nakon što su nas tražili po restoranu ). Žao mi je što nisam s Tobom razmijenila broj mob. a nisam Ti zapamtila ni ime.Ako nije problem pošalji mi podatke na many.deutsch@gmail.com. Pozdrav i sretno 20.11.ako se ne čujemo do onda.  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

vidim, da imamo neke nove dame na vv...  :Smile:  želim vam svima puno sreće i da prvi postupak u kojem budete bude i dobitni! 

Piki, tebi držim  :fige:  da što prije krene, da stimulacija bude odlična, js kvalitetne, transfer uspješan i velika beta nakon svega!

----------


## bubekica

veliki potpis na *bebu* i zelje novm damama!
cure, ima li netko info kakva je situacija s androloskim pregledima? jel neciji muz bio nedavno kod androloga? ili samo rade spermiograme sad?

----------


## Deamar

Cure, bok. Evo da vam javim da sam se čula sa dr. A i rekao je da mm biopsiju napravi na Sv. Duhu jer od licence ništa do daljnjega i u ponedjeljak smo naručeni kod urologa a ostatak nastavljamo na VV gdje smo i krenuli. Sad me zanima koji je postupak nakon toga? Jel oni nose taj materijal na VV ili mi sami?

----------


## Muma

> pozdrav svima! čitam sve i strogo pratim već mjesecima od kad smo krenuli na VV, a eto mislim da je došlo vrijeme da se prijavim jer se nadam da ćemo idući tjedan u prvi postustupak :držifige:
> obavili smo sve što je trebalo, ja sam jučer popila zadnju Lindynette i sad čekamo M pa da se javimo dr.A 
> zanima me kakvu reakciju ili "nuspojave" mogu očekivati od stimulacije?! ne znam da li ima veze, ali na Lindynette sam strašno reagirala: libido mi je ne na 0, nego na -5 , cice su mi veće nego ikad u životu, bar za broj! i cijeli ciklus me bole ko u najgorem PMSu, a apetit je proporcionalan cicama - ne mogu se najest i samo smišljam što bi kuhala i jela... 
> prije x godina sam dugo pila Logest kao kontracepciju i nije mi bilo ni približno... 
> kakva su vaša iskustva?


Moja iskustva s Lindynette (koji  pijem tek 9 dana) -  spotting prvih nekoliko dana, loše mi je, naročito u dućanu gdje ne mogu gledati hranu, do slatkog mi nije ni najmanje, temp 37, ten u komi, cice malo veće...jedva čekam da dođem do zadnje... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bubekica

ja sam super podnosila lindynette, s tim da sam ja uzimala lindynette 20, a ne 30, jer je doktorica krivo napisala na recept, a na vv su mi rekli da je svejedno. spottinga nije bilo (a inace ga imam cijeli "ciklus"), apetit nije porasao, smirio mi se ten. pad libida je normalna stvar, to je jedan od nacina djelovanja kontracepcijskih pilula - no keks no babies  :Smile: 
*medonija* drzim fige da krecete u postupak! sto se tice rekacije na stimulaciju, ja sam uzimala gonale i nakon nekoliko dana je krenuo obilan eggwhite i cicke su pocele boljeti, to je reakcija na povisen estradiol (sto vise folikula veci je estradiol). problema nisam imala, a libido je bio na vrhuncu  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

Cure, hvala na ljepim željama dobrodošlice! svima vam držim OOOOGROMNE  :fige: 

Muma, vidiš kako je to individualno! meni baš kontra što se tiče hrane - pojela bih valjda i što nije jestivo! hahaha
i jedna dobra stvar - prestale su mi rast dlake! :Laughing:  od depilacije je prošlo više od 3 tjedna, a noge mi izgledaju ko da je prošlo možda 10 dana - tek se naziru dlake!!!

"Pikalice" je li imate vi kakvih nuspojava?!  mislim ipak su to hormoni i to valjda puno žešći nego kontracepcija :ne zna:

nekak si mislim da ako sam jako reagirala na Lindynette da ću možda i na to... ili to nema veze s vezom...

----------


## TinaB

Evo da i tu napišem - ništa od našeg AIH-a jer mi dr. na zadnjem pregledu nije dao onaj papir na kojem piše da se trebamo testirati na HIV hepatitis i sl. ljepote, a bez toga nema postupka.

----------


## mima235

Nama isto to skoro nije rekao,ali sam ga ja pitala, pa se sjetio. Moji brisevi su stari preko godinu dana, na forumu piše da ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj, zato me nije ni pitao,a prošli smo AIH.

----------


## tajcigb

Evo i mene... Jos jedna nova.. ovaj mj sam vadila hormone, a iduci krecemo u postupak ako me ne zakaci njihova pauza za Bozic i Novu godinu. Pa me zanima koliko ta pauza traje?

----------


## 123beba

Tajcigb, na vv obično nema pauza već rade svo vrijeme osim godišnjeg u 8 mjesecu. Ako sam što fulala neka me netko ispravi. Sretno!

----------


## mativa

Da, kod njih nema blagdana jer kako oni kazu ''foliku to nezna" ha ha...

----------


## kitty

ima i zimska pauza od nekih 2-3 tjedna, obično od Badnjaka pa do polovice 1. mjeseca. tako da je u 12. puno manje postupaka nego inače.

----------


## hrki

> ima i zimska pauza od nekih 2-3 tjedna, obično od Badnjaka pa do polovice 1. mjeseca. tako da je u 12. puno manje postupaka nego inače.


potpisujem,kod dogovora za postupak u 1. mjesecu dr.A je rekao da se vidimo poslije 10.01.Nije točno znao do kad neće raditi već mi je rečeno da par dana pred badnjak nazovem sestre koje će mi onda dati točne informacije.
Svim novim curama želim puno uspjeha u postupcima,čekalicama beta ogromne brojčice,a novim trudnicama što mirnije i bezbrižnije trudnoće.

----------


## sanda1977

može li mi netko poslati link za LH trakice koje su dobre i da ih ima puno komada....jer ne isplati mi se kupovati u ljekarnama....hvala unaprijed

----------


## milivoj73

http://www.saveontests.com/
pa legice šta ne pitaš  :Smile: 
ovi su isprobani i pouzdani...za oko 2 tjedna stignu...

----------


## sanda1977

> http://www.saveontests.com/
> pa legice šta ne pitaš 
> ovi su isprobani i pouzdani...za oko 2 tjedna stignu...


e super hvala ti ouno! jel to preko e bay-a??

----------


## milivoj73

nije e bay...preko njihove stranice plaćaš karticom...

----------


## sanda1977

> nije e bay...preko njihove stranice plaćaš karticom...


aha...dobro...valjda ću se snaći...ak zapne...pomagaj...hehehe
a vjerovatno će zapet  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

eto već je zapelo....koji si ti uzimao?
a joooj užas  :Laughing:

----------


## milivoj73

a oni ti to mijenjaju svako malo...uzmi šta ti paše, sve je povoljno...
http://www.saveontests.com/catalog/i...hp?cPath=11_12
ovo ti je trenutna ponuda pa procijeni čega više trebaš...
mž je u postupku bila manijak za testove trudnoća pa smo mi naručivali brdo njih a ovulacijskuh manje...

----------


## sanda1977

> a oni ti to mijenjaju svako malo...uzmi šta ti paše, sve je povoljno...
> http://www.saveontests.com/catalog/i...hp?cPath=11_12
> ovo ti je trenutna ponuda pa procijeni čega više trebaš...
> mž je u postupku bila manijak za testove trudnoća pa smo mi naručivali brdo njih a ovulacijskuh manje...


hehe,ja naručila preko njuškala....povoljno....jednostavnije 
hvala

----------


## TinaB

> Nama isto to skoro nije rekao,ali sam ga ja pitala, pa se sjetio. Moji brisevi su stari preko godinu dana, na forumu piše da ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj, zato me nije ni pitao,a prošli smo AIH.


A eto, zalomilo se. Ponoviti ću briseve, petrovu ćemo doraditi tako da slijedeći ciklus imam sve.

----------


## tajcigb

znači ako bih mengu dobila negdje 5.12. možda bi me još uzeli u postupak?  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> hehe,ja naručila preko njuškala....povoljno....jednostavnije 
> hvala


ja ih naručujem s ebaya. isto je vrlo povoljno i došlo je za cca 2 tjedna. za ovulaciju sam uzela prije par mjeseci- mislim da je bilo oko 140 kn 90 trakica za ovulaciju i ne sjećam se više koliko za trudnoću. i te za ovulaciju još imam. za trudnoću sam narućivala prije mjesec- dva i mislim da sam platila 15 kn 10 kom, ili tako nešto.

----------


## Strašna

> znači ako bih mengu dobila negdje 5.12. možda bi me još uzeli u postupak?


Nisam točno sigurna kad idu na zasluženi GO... A i ovisi ako je sve spremno za postupak...To bi vidjeli na pregledu prije postupka.

----------


## Afraid

Pozdrav drage žene!
Odlučila sam vam se pridružiti sa Foruma.hr...
Do sada sam bila samo dva puta na VV...
Ja sam 5dc vadila hormone,a muž spermio...
Spermio je koma...4M PP.Dr.A je odmah rekao da smo kandidati za Ivf/Icsi..
Standard do idućeg 3dc moram srediti ureaplasmu,markere u Petrovoj na hep. Hiv i krvnu grupu...
Pise i ono pravno savjetovanje,ali mi ne pada na pamet na to gubiti vrijeme jer mm radi od ve do ve...jos nikako da odemo u Petrovu na to vađenje krvi...

I da,mm ima varikokelu 3 stupnja,tako da je to vjerojatno uzrok loseg spermia.Dr A je u pretrage ubacio i to da muz posjeti urologa...bio je u Novoj bolnici i urolog mu je rekao doslivno da ako hoce nek operira,a ako nece ne mora i da se operacijom eventualno malo pokrenu ili uopce ne,a s obzirom da smo ionako kandidati za ivf nek prvo tako probamo....
Znaci bzvz je isao,ali ajde....

E sad,moj slucaj.Ja sam epilepticar i vec 11 god pijem terapiju nazalost...u međuvremenu sam dobila Pcos od lijekova,ne ovuliram...
Na prvom uzv dr A je rekao da imam po 25 folikula na svakom jajniku,ali da ni jedan nije sposoban narasti dovoljno.... :Sad: 

Evo malo da me upoznate....sve vas pozdravljam i nadam se da ćemo sve gurati kolica,ali ne ona iz Interspara... :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure, bok. Evo da vam javim da sam se čula sa dr. A i rekao je da mm biopsiju napravi na Sv. Duhu jer od licence ništa do daljnjega i u ponedjeljak smo naručeni kod urologa a ostatak nastavljamo na VV gdje smo i krenuli. Sad me zanima koji je postupak nakon toga? Jel oni nose taj materijal na VV ili mi sami?



uf......... ovo su tehnikalije koje sumnjam da ćeš ovdje saznati. Najbolje s dr. A. sve dogovoriti, on bi mogao to znati i zvati paralelno  S. Duh. 

SRETNO!!! i super, bar sad znaš kud dalje kad već ne možeš to na Vuk Vrhovcu.

----------


## anabanana

opet help me !! Idući mjesec sam u postupu, klomifenskom kod dr. A. 3.dan se trebam javiti na prvi UZV, rekao mi jde da nabavim one vaginalete, ali nije spominjao da nabavim klomifene, pa ne znam da li trebam uzet recept za njih od svoje gin, ili se oni kupuju. Dosta se toga promjenilo, znam da se jedno vrijeme nisu ni proizvodili, a u  brini nisam dr. pitala kako do njih. Idu li na recept ili se kupuju, i ima li ih gore na VV u ljekarni? Hvala

----------


## Muma

*anabanana* uzmi recept kod gina i podigni klomiće na vv kad dođeš 3.dc; u slučaju da nemaš recept, kupiš ih i idući put kad doneseš recept vrate ti novac.
I ja imam pitanjce, rečeno mi je da dođem 3.dc i počinjem sa stimulacijom za IVF, te da donesem uputnicu za postupak. A što je s uputnicom za pregled? Treba/ne treba?

----------


## bubekica

*muma* ja sam imala uputnicu za pregled pa su mi je vratili i uputnicu za postupak sam donijela na 1.fm. jako su fleksibilni sto se toga tice. ako si  sigurna da krecete iduci ciklus, ponesi uputnicu za postupak (ne treba dodatna za pregled), ili napravi ovako kao ja.

----------


## Muma

Ja inače imam obje, pa su mi prvi put uvijek uzeli za pregled a idući put za postupak. Znam da su fleksibilni. Pošto već imam uputnicu za postupak, donijet ću tu, pa naknadno za pregled ako će trebati. Uostalom, baš sam smiješna, pitat ću ih kad nazovem 1.dc.

----------


## kitty

ako ideš u postupak, dovoljna je samo ta za postupak. ja nikad nisam donosila posebnu uputnicu za pregled.

----------


## hrki

Muma ja nisam bila sigurna dal ću u postupak pa sam donijela uputnicu za pregled,a na prvoj folekulometriji sam donijela drugu za postupak i nije bilo nikakvih problema.Jesi dobila od svog gin.višekratni putni nalog?

----------


## sanda1977

> Muma ja nisam bila sigurna dal ću u postupak pa sam donijela uputnicu za pregled,a na prvoj folekulometriji sam donijela drugu za postupak i nije bilo nikakvih problema.Jesi dobila od svog gin.višekratni putni nalog?


meni je rekao da uzmem uputnicu na kojoj piše IVF/ICSI....da ulazim u postupak....ali eto nikada nije sigurno da li ću stvarno ući ili ne...
ja sada nestrpljivo čekam vješticu....danas mi je 22 dc....uh... :Cekam: 
jer kakve sam sreće neka cista će se pojaviti.. :Evil or Very Mad: 
 :Naklon:  nadam se da neće

----------


## sanda1977

a što se tiće putnih naloga ja nemam pravo jer dr iz osijeka mi mora napisati da me šalje dalje jer mi oni ne mogu pomoći u osijeku,a on naravno samo šalje parove dalje, a ništa im ne napiše....baš smo komentirali moja soc. ginek i ja kako to nije u redu...čak ga je i zvala a on joj prića nešto deseto,pa je odustala....uglavnom ne mogu dobiti putni nalog jer se i u osijeku radi ICSI  i IVF.... ništa bez napismeno MPO dr iz osijeka....a on samo šalje dalje u zg eto kako vam je u KBO-u.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Muma

> Muma ja nisam bila sigurna dal ću u postupak pa sam donijela uputnicu za pregled,a na prvoj folekulometriji sam donijela drugu za postupak i nije bilo nikakvih problema.Jesi dobila od svog gin.višekratni putni nalog?


Pošto sam sad na kontracepciji, ne bi me smio više odgoditi (puj puj, da ne ureknem). 
S putnim nalozima, uputnicama i receptima nemam nikakvih problema, hvala Bogu i mojoj ginekologici, nalog je već kod mene. Dala mi je ponavljajući za prošli put kad sam bila 3.dc (kad sam dobila kontracepciju) ali sam ga zaboravila dati tamo da mi ispune jer je razočaranje s odgodom nadvladalo razum i razmišljanje...nema veze. 
Brojim dane, još 10 tabletica...

----------


## hrki

> Pošto sam sad na kontracepciji, ne bi me smio više odgoditi (puj puj, da ne ureknem). 
> S putnim nalozima, uputnicama i receptima nemam nikakvih problema, hvala Bogu i mojoj ginekologici, nalog je već kod mene. Dala mi je ponavljajući za prošli put kad sam bila 3.dc (kad sam dobila kontracepciju) ali sam ga zaboravila dati tamo da mi ispune jer je razočaranje s odgodom nadvladalo razum i razmišljanje...nema veze. 
> Brojim dane, još 10 tabletica...


držim palčeve da kreneš i da bude dobitni,a proletjet će i tih 10 dana  :Yes:

----------


## Muma

> držim palčeve da kreneš i da bude dobitni,a proletjet će i tih 10 dana


 :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

da li ja mogu nekako provjeriti,nazvati za nalaze hormona? 
zanima me kakvi su...

----------


## Afraid

I mene to zanima...stvarno bih voljela znati kakav je nalaz...ovako moram cekati da prikupimo jos pretraga,pa tek na iduci 3dc ici gore i iscekivati da mi zbog 100% loseg nalaza kaze:čestitam ,vaša majka ima zapravo sina!:-S

----------


## kitty

> Pošto sam sad na kontracepciji, ne bi me smio više odgoditi (puj puj, da ne ureknem). 
> S putnim nalozima, uputnicama i receptima nemam nikakvih problema, hvala Bogu i mojoj ginekologici, nalog je već kod mene. Dala mi je ponavljajući za prošli put kad sam bila 3.dc (kad sam dobila kontracepciju) ali sam ga zaboravila dati tamo da mi ispune jer je razočaranje s odgodom nadvladalo razum i razmišljanje...nema veze. 
> Brojim dane, još 10 tabletica...


sad kad budeš išla traži da ti potvrde za prošli put, neće biti problema.

----------


## anabanana

Tamo stvarno nema problema sa putnim nalozima. 
Muma ne treba za pregled, samo za postupak.
Ja prosli put vadila hormone, a trazili i uputnicu za pregled....a nisu me ni pogledali.
Nema veze, zvala sam doktora da pitam jesu hormoni u redu, reka je sve ok, kreććeeeemo po bracu ili seku !!!
ps. ja se već uvjerila da sam od idućeg mjeseca trudna pa počela smišljat imena........ :Embarassed:

----------


## sanda1977

> Tamo stvarno nema problema sa putnim nalozima. 
> Muma ne treba za pregled, samo za postupak.
> Ja prosli put vadila hormone, a trazili i uputnicu za pregled....a nisu me ni pogledali.
> Nema veze, zvala sam doktora da pitam jesu hormoni u redu, reka je sve ok, kreććeeeemo po bracu ili seku !!!
> ps. ja se već uvjerila da sam od idućeg mjeseca trudna pa počela smišljat imena........


šta moram dr a zvati? za nalaze?

----------


## 123beba

Afraid, držim ti fige da čim prije guraš kolica sa kikačima! Za Petrovu 3 se ne morate naručiti za vađenje krvi, ali nalazi se čekaju tjedan dana tako da si to uzmete u obzir. Što se tiče varikokele, mislim da je operacija nepotrebna... Mi nismo išli na operaciju, a odmah u prvom postupku nam je biologica radila ICSI koji je bio odličan! 

Muma, još par dana i postupak! 

Ja bih na vašem mjestu pokušala nazvati dr. da provjeri nalaz ako je ikako moguće da ne čekate u neizvjesnosti idući ciklus. Meni je prije ljeta tako prošao čitav mjesec kada sam bila uvjerena da nema više ništa što bi nam poremetilo plan i da sigurno krećemo u postupak, no kad sam došla 3 dc dr. je na minutu pogledao nalaz i rekao da se vratim nakon kompletne endokrinološke obrade. Bilo bi mi puno lakše da tih par minuta nisam čekala čitav mjesec...

----------


## hope31

123beba za junacka srca sutra :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

jutro! evo jučer dobila M i danas ću kasnije oko 13h zvati i vjerujem da smo sutra gore i da počinjemo s pikanjem  :Very Happy: 
ide još netko sutra?

----------


## bubekica

*medonija* sretno sutra!
meni treba info o vadjenju bete na vv. kad se moze vaditi, koliko se ceka nalaz, dal se nalaz moze dobiti mailom/na tel?

----------


## medonija

hvala *bubekica*! :Shy kiss: 

uh, sad sam tek skužila, *123beba* nadam se da upravo slušaš srčeka!  :fige:

----------


## 123beba

Bubekica, betu na vv vadis oko 8 ujutro i onda čekaš do cca 11 kada te dr prozove i kaže ti rezultat. Tako i za prvo i drugo vađenje.

----------


## bubekica

*123beba* ti cekas na UZV? hvala na info, vidim da cu morat dobro izvjezbat zivce za prezivjet ta 3 sata...

----------


## Afraid

> Afraid, držim ti fige da čim prije guraš kolica sa kikačima! Za Petrovu 3 se ne morate naručiti za vađenje krvi, ali nalazi se čekaju tjedan dana tako da si to uzmete u obzir. Što se tiče varikokele, mislim da je operacija nepotrebna... Mi nismo išli na operaciju, a odmah u prvom postupku nam je biologica radila ICSI koji je bio odličan! 
> 
> Muma, još par dana i postupak! 
> 
> Ja bih na vašem mjestu pokušala nazvati dr. da provjeri nalaz ako je ikako moguće da ne čekate u neizvjesnosti idući ciklus. Meni je prije ljeta tako prošao čitav mjesec kada sam bila uvjerena da nema više ništa što bi nam poremetilo plan i da sigurno krećemo u postupak, no kad sam došla 3 dc dr. je na minutu pogledao nalaz i rekao da se vratim nakon kompletne endokrinološke obrade. Bilo bi mi puno lakše da tih par minuta nisam čekala čitav mjesec...



123 beba hvala ti na info i savjetu...ne znam broj od doktora.sta mislis ako nazovem sestre tamo na 2353-907 hoce li mi one moc rec nalaz?

----------


## anabanana

> šta moram dr a zvati? za nalaze?


E draga ja zvala cisto da saznam jel idem u postupak ili ne, moram organizirati smjestaj i muz mora uzeti godisnji, pa nisam tila doći tamo i vratiti se doma bez postupka.

----------


## anabanana

> 123 beba hvala ti na info i savjetu...ne znam broj od doktora.sta mislis ako nazovem sestre tamo na 2353-907 hoce li mi one moc rec nalaz?


ne mogu ti reć nalaz sestre jer dolazi direktno kod dr. u kompjuter, ali ako nazoveš njega on će ti reći.

----------


## Afraid

A koji je njegov broj?

----------


## anabanana

2353906

----------


## 123beba

Broj ti piše na 1. str ove teme... Ja bih pokušala baš njega nazvati.

Što se tiče čekanja moje je svaki put prošlo super jer smo otišli na kavu. I tako sigurno već znaš cure koje su s tobom bile na transferu  :Smile:  

Mi imamo jedno srceko  :Smile:  I sve nam je super  :Smile:  jedino mi je desni jajnik povećan pa mi je dr rekao da se okanem usisavanja, peglanja i sličnih aktivnosti  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*123beba* super vijesti! vecina curka koje su bile sa mnom na transferu nisu iz zg, tak da trazim zrtvu. bum vidjela.

----------


## mirelaj

*123beba* ne brini se za povećani jajnik, bude ti se vratio u normalu za tjedan dana...meni su oba jajnika bila povećana  :Love: 




> Broj ti piše na 1. str ove teme... Ja bih pokušala baš njega nazvati.
> 
> Što se tiče čekanja moje je svaki put prošlo super jer smo otišli na kavu. I tako sigurno već znaš cure koje su s tobom bile na transferu  
> 
> Mi imamo jedno srceko  I sve nam je super  jedino mi je desni jajnik povećan pa mi je dr rekao da se okanem usisavanja, peglanja i sličnih aktivnosti

----------


## 123beba

cure, znam da je netko nedavno pitao za radno vrijeme u prosincu... pa evo info koji su danas sestre rekle... zadnji radni dan im je 21.12. Nažalost ne znam kad se vraćaju.

----------


## Afraid

[QUOTE=123beba;2273239]cure, znam da je netko nedavno pitao za radno vrijeme u prosincu... pa evo info koji su danas sestre rekle... zadnji radni dan im je 21.12. Nažalost ne znam kad se vraćaju.

Zvala sam dr A i rekao mi je da i ako nalaz bude los ionako moram doc na 3 dc po eventualnu terapiju,pa eto...ma cekat cu,pa sta bude...osjecam da ce bit los zbog tableta za epilepsiju koje pijem....

----------


## Richy

danas,9.dan od transfera ja se dobro osjećam i ne osjećam nikakve tegobe...niti bolove,niti grčeve, niti imam kakve iscjetke...moje nade su malo splasnule... :Sad: bojim se da će i ovaj puta biti negativan ishod svega toga....šmrc... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mativa

Richy samo hrabro...bit ce sve dobro... ja sam se jucer lose osjecala ali danas je vec bolje

----------


## 123beba

draga Richy, ja sam se čitavo vrijeme (a posebno zadnjih tjedan dana prije vađenja bete) super osjećala i mislila da ništa od toga svega pa kad evo vidiš da sam se prevarila... ništa ne brini! Sve će biti odlično, a za par dana ćeš se i uvjeriti sa nekom lijepom brojčicom!  :Smile:  drži se!

----------


## bubekica

evo da i ovdje javim. ja danas malo brljavim, zvala sam dr. a., on sav sretan, kaze da je implantacija, a mene strah da se m probija kroz utrice, malo mi je kasno za implantaciju, danas je 7dpt 2 blastociste...

----------


## Richy

mativa,123beba...curke hvala vam od srca na podršci i potpori!!Ljubim vas!! :Love: Riječi vam se pozlatile!! :Wink:

----------


## medonija

ja sam od danas pikalica, jejiii! dobili 3 menopura dnevno i u ponedjeljak na prvu folikulometriju.
rekao mi je da od prekosutra počnem stavljati i one natrijtetrabolat vaginalete, ali sam ga zaboravila pitati da li se one stavljaju navečer prije spavanja ili svejedno ili...? kako ste vi stavljale?

----------


## kitty

stavljaj ih navečer i obavezno si stavi pravi uložak (ne dnevni) jer kad se rastope postanu jako tekuće.

----------


## medonija

thnx kitty!

----------


## 123beba

Medonija, obavezno ih drži u frižideru jer ih inače nećeš moći staviti. I naravno, sretno sa pikanjem i čitavim postupkom!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Samo da pitam, ...da li vam se desilo da nije bilo natrii tetrab. na VV? Ja imam 4 kom doma u fridgeu, ali ih moram pripremiti za postupak pa ne bih htjela da mi je frka panika ako ih ne bi bilo...

----------


## 123beba

Muma, ne znam od kud si, no ja ti imam isto 4 vaginalete pa ti ih mogu dati...   :Smile:  ako si za šalji pp da se dogovorimo di se nademo :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Drage moje, evo i mene malo. Danas popila zadnji yasmin i sad cekam vjesticu. Nadam se da ce brzo i da sam pocetkom iduceg tj na vv. Jos da su mi nalazi hormona dobri nitko sretniji od mene jer to znaci da krecemo po bebu.  :Smile:  
Od yasmina sam stalno gladna, cicke broj vece, muka mi svakodnevno, dobila neke cudne akne. Bas bljak bljak. Nadam se da se necu i iduci mjesec druzit s njim. 
Svima vama sretno u vasim borbama.  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

> Samo da pitam, ...da li vam se desilo da nije bilo natrii tetrab. na VV? Ja imam 4 kom doma u fridgeu, ali ih moram pripremiti za postupak pa ne bih htjela da mi je frka panika ako ih ne bi bilo...


Draga, to se ja mislim proizvodi samo za VV....ima neka caka...tako da nikad ne bude da ne bude  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Samo da pitam, ...da li vam se desilo da nije bilo natrii tetrab. na VV? Ja imam 4 kom doma u fridgeu, ali ih moram pripremiti za postupak pa ne bih htjela da mi je frka panika ako ih ne bi bilo...


to ti je jedina ljekarna u kojoj ih uvijek ima

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*, *hrki* hvala cure. Nisam znala da ih samo oni imaju. Nije bitno, samo da ih ja udomim!  :Smile:

----------


## Afraid

Stigao mi je nalaz od brisa.Nema ureaplasme!!!!! :Smile: 
Jos samo hep. i hiv markeri i mogu 3dc na VV...

----------


## anabanana

Cure koje ste bili samo na stimulaciji klomifenima, molim info. Nakon 3. dana ciklusa kad se ide na prvi pregled, kad je slijedeći? I od kojeg do kojeg dana se piju?

----------


## Muma

Od 3. do 7.dc piješ klomiće, prvi pregled je 8.dc, a nakon toga ti doktor kaže, ovisno o tome kako izreagiraš. Mene je jednom zvao ponovno 10.dc, a drugi put kad sam pila klomiće zvao me 8.dc pa 11.dc jer nisam tako dobro reagirala.

----------


## 123beba

Cure jel zna tko kako se zovu vitamini za trudnice koje preporučuje dr. A? Rekao mi je, ali nije napisao, a ja zaboravila. Nešto na p ali nije prenatal. Jel za to dobijemo recept ili sami kupujemo?

----------


## maca papucarica

Elevit?

----------


## hope31

123 beba meni je dr rekla prenatal i folic tablete...ne znam da se nesto drugo daje ja pijem to dvoje od prvog uzv- a.

----------


## anabanana

ja sam pila pregnital

----------


## hope31

joj greska napisala sam folic umjesto folacin tablete :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Cure jel zna tko kako se zovu vitamini za trudnice koje preporučuje dr. A? Rekao mi je, ali nije napisao, a ja zaboravila. Nešto na p ali nije prenatal. Jel za to dobijemo recept ili sami kupujemo?


folna kiselina(folacin) ide na recept. nemojte kupovati jer košta oko 30 kuna, a i neke ljekarne ne izdaju bez recepta.

----------


## anabanana

Znate li za kakav povoljan apartman u blizini bolnice? U moje vrijeme su bile one kuće oko VV, sve na sobe. Ovaj put mi treba apartman jer nas je dvoje plus dijete od 4 godine. Vjerovatno cu ga trebat na nekih 7 dana, pa ako tko zna neka mi, molim Vas javi na pp.

----------


## jo1974

> 123 beba meni je dr rekla prenatal i folic tablete...ne znam da se nesto drugo daje ja pijem to dvoje od prvog uzv- a.


123 beba tablete se zovu pregnazon complete,i meni ih je preporućio a nisu bogami niti jeftine dođu negdje oko 180kn. 60kom,nije ih bilo niti lagano naći ih.

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, danas bila gore. Večeras štoperica, i u subotu punkcija. Nije bilo doktorice, pa me pregledao dr A, i to u svom stilu...na pitanje hoće bit šta..rekao je ma bit će! I eto....niš ne znam, osim da će bit...a možda je tako i bolje  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Evo mene, danas bila gore. Večeras štoperica, i u subotu punkcija. Nije bilo doktorice, pa me pregledao dr A, i to u svom stilu...na pitanje hoće bit šta..rekao je ma bit će! I eto....niš ne znam, osim da će bit...a možda je tako i bolje


draga evo da ti i ovdje poželim sreću :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Strašna...sretno u subotu!!nekaa urodi plodom!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mativa

Strasna samo hrabro.....

----------


## Strašna

Hvala curee! To mi stvarno puno znači!

----------


## anabanana

Strasna, nek je sa srećom!

----------


## sanda1977

:Very Happy: 


> Strasna, nek je sa srećom!

----------


## 123beba

Jo, hvala ti, to su te  :Smile:  
Strašna, držim fige za što bezbolniju i što uspješniju punkciju! Sretno!

----------


## sandy0606

Strasna sretno u sub. U mislima s tobom... vjerujem da ce sve biti ok.  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

Oooo hvala cure, bez vas bi sve bilo mnogo teže i bolnije.... :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Strašna ,sretno u subotu da punkcija bude što bezbolnija

----------


## mativa

Drage moje, evo za mene nema nade, napravila sam test i negativan je...uz to jos mislim da cu svaki tren dobiti mengu, tako da ce i zadnja trunka nade nestati. UZAS!!!

----------


## bubekica

*mativa* ja krvaruckam vec 3 dana, jutros test negativan, dr. a. rekao da dodjem u pon vaditi betu...

----------


## arlena

bubi, mativa , cure ako ovaj put nije uspjelo- slijedeći hoće!! nema posustajanja  :Smile:  al još nije sve gotovo!!
strašna- sretno!!

----------


## mativa

Arlena hvala na podrsci... Bubekica drz mi se...nadam se da ce sljedeci put za nas biti uspjesan!

----------


## Muma

A ne, ne cure! *Bubekici* nije ništa i očekujemo barem jednu mrvu...do bete nema ni govora o drugi put...
*mativa*, i tebe ne priznajemo dok beta ne kaže svoje ...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

*mativa, bubekica* ima nade dok beta ne pokaže svoje, cure držite se...šaljem vam puno dobrih vibrica

----------


## sanda1977

evo da javim da sam jutros dobila vješticz i da sam sutra gore!
u 8 sati...
nadam se da će sve biti ok i da ulazim u postupak....tj da od nedjelje postajem pikalica

----------


## sanda1977

:Naklon:

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* sretno!
curke, ima koja da je bila nedavno na FET-u na VV? zanima me procedura.

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* sretno!
> curke, ima koja da je bila nedavno na FET-u na VV? zanima me procedura.


 :Love:

----------


## hope31

sanda sretno sutra da napokon krenes po svoju mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda sretno sutra da napokon krenes po svoju mrvicu


 :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## sandy0606

Sretno sutra sanda.. nestrpljivo cekam vijesti jer i mene to ceka iduci tj.  :Kiss:

----------


## ruža82

Evo drage moje, mi jučer obavili punkciju, dobili 12 stanica, od kojih se 8 oplodilo. no transfera neće biti zbog hiper. u srijedu ćemo vidjeti koliko je embrija došlo do 5 dana - da se smrznu!! 
sretno svim curama!!!

----------


## hope31

ruza82 bravo za stanice :Smile: zao mi je zbog hipers.bit ce sve ok kad se tijelo smiri i dodjes po svoje mrvice :Smile:

----------


## hrki

ruža82 super za stanice :Klap: ,šaljem ti vibrice da se dobro razvijaju i dođu do blastica  :Yes:

----------


## sandy0606

Ah ruzo vjerujem da ce sve bit ok. 
Ja danas dobila vjesticu. U pon sam na vv. Samo ne znam kad da idem? Odmah u 8 il kasnije? Kakva su vasa iskustva? Pozz

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* od cca pol 8 do najkasnije 9 su pregledi cura koje su vec krenule u postupak, od 9 su punkcije i transferi, a tek nakon toga prvi pregledi. mislim da prije pola 10, ako ne cak i 10 ne trebas dolaziti. sretno!

----------


## Dragana3

bok Deamar, nažalost dijelimo istu dijagnozu i također čekamo da se pokrene pitanje biopsije testisa. Dr kojeg kontaktiramo nam na naše upite samo odgovara da se strpimo  :gaah:  ,a ja sam več na rubu živaca  :cupakosu: . Nitko nam ništa ne govori  :Sad:

----------


## Dragana3

> Večer, cure. Čitam temu stalno i pratim novosti. Naime, pacijenti smo dr. Jukić sa dg azoo.. U 6. mj smo bili na Merkuru na konzultacijama za Tesu nakon koje ide stimulacija i do dana današnjeg nismo saznali ništa nego da je zapelo na VV. Zvala sam dr-cu koja je rekla da su zabranili za sve do daljnjega takve manipulacije da bih danas dobila odgovor od ministarstva da se zakon oko biopsije uopće nije mijenjao i da se normalno radi nakon što ustanova koja nas vodi pošalje zahtjev a oni odobravaju. Sad sam totalno jadna i zbunjena i ne znam kome vjerovati, dr-ci koja veli da ne može ili ministarstvu koje veli da može?? Oprostite što upadam ovako, ali smo stvarno očajni (


 evo i ja se po prvi put javljam, nažalost i nas ne fermaju po pitanju tese, jedioni odgovor koji dobivamo je "strpljen spašen" , a ne misle o tom da nama prije svega bježi vrijeme :cupakosu:

----------


## elen

Pozdrav svima!
Evo, ja sam danas preživjela jako booolnu punkciju...dobili smo 20 js! Nažalost, isto kao kod Ruže, najvjerojatnije neće biti transfera ali toplo se nadam da bar neke od tih 20 budu dobre kvalitite, da se budu oplodile i da dobimo čim više dobrih embrija. 
Kako smo i mm i ja danas bili malo šokirani i zbunjeni zametnuli smo/izgubili papir s brojevima telefona na koji sutra moramo zvati za informacije o tulumu u lab.Stoga molim nekog da mi napiše broj (može i na pp). Thx!!
Evo toliko, idem se odmarati dalje...

----------


## sandy0606

Ja cu poluditttt. Ugl ne znam dal da racunam da sam dobila il ne!!! Jutros na wc papiru bilo puno svj krvi i sad cijeli dan nista na ulosku. Dal je moguce da s 29 g ne znam kad mi je 1dc. Pomagajte. Dal da idem u pon na vv il ne? Grrr grrr

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* ako je jutros bilo puno svjeze krvi onda je danas 1dc. na prvi pregled ne mozes doci prerano, samo prekasno, tako da - idi u pon.
*ruza,elen* zao mi je zbog hipera i drzim fige za uspjesne date-ove veceras  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Bubekica tnx. Brza si ko munja s odgovorima.  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> Pozdrav svima!
> Evo, ja sam danas preživjela jako booolnu punkciju...dobili smo 20 js! Nažalost, isto kao kod Ruže, najvjerojatnije neće biti transfera ali toplo se nadam da bar neke od tih 20 budu dobre kvalitite, da se budu oplodile i da dobimo čim više dobrih embrija. 
> Kako smo i mm i ja danas bili malo šokirani i zbunjeni zametnuli smo/izgubili papir s brojevima telefona na koji sutra moramo zvati za informacije o tulumu u lab.Stoga molim nekog da mi napiše broj (može i na pp). Thx!!
> Evo toliko, idem se odmarati dalje...


znam vidjela sam te danas...ti si naša hrabra mrvica!
bravo za tebe!
ja sam od sutra pikalica!!!! :Very Happy: 
AMH mi je sada 5 pmol????
imam jedan problem sada.....dobila sam 4 menopura i kako da ga izmučkam,tj s koliko otopine?previše mi je sa 4 otopine 4 praška....kada sam mučkala 3 gonala onda sam sa jednom otopinom mučkala...e menopr misam koristila 4 kom???
POOOOMAGAJTE ŠTO PRIJE JER SE U 8 UJUTRO PIKAM!!!
 i još jedno pitanje,dobila sam samo menopure, anisam ništa dobila za suspresiju....primjer decapeptyl ili nešto....kako to?

----------


## Konfuzija

Koliko ja znam AMH ne može narasti, mogu samo labovi fulati.
4 praška bi išla u 2 otopine, a onda bi se to sve moglo spakirati u jednu špricu pa se samo jednom bodeš. Mislim da s jednom otopinom idu maksimalno 3 praška.
Sa supresijom ćeš vjerojatno ići kasnije.

----------


## bubekica

Dobit ces supresiju kasnije. Za muckanje najbolje da pitas na temi samodavanje injekcija. Sretno ujutro!

----------


## medonija

ja sam na 3 menopura, rekli su da mučkam 1 otopinu s 3 praška, pretpostavljam da bi i ti trebala 1 otopinu

----------


## medonija

sad vidim što piše konfuzija...ne znam... vidi možda piše na onom papiru-upute koji dobiješ u  kutiji s menopurima(ako nisi bacila kao ja)

----------


## sanda1977

> Koliko ja znam AMH ne može narasti, mogu samo labovi fulati.
> 4 praška bi išla u 2 otopine, a onda bi se to sve moglo spakirati u jednu špricu pa se samo jednom bodeš. Mislim da s jednom otopinom idu maksimalno 3 praška.
> Sa supresijom ćeš vjerojatno ići kasnije.


evo tako mi je dr A.danas rekao...da je narasao...ma nebitno....bolje da je takav nego manji....i ja mislim da idu dvije otopine u jednu špricu...i AMH mi je radio isti lab,,,,hvala vam na brzim odg

----------


## ruža82

Elen broj laba je 01 2353 909!!! sretno

----------


## Richy

ja polako ali sigurno šizimmm...Rekla sam i obećala sama sebi da se neću obazirati na nikakve simptome i signale koje mi tijelo šalje, ali jučer i danas me pate pms bolovi, malo me probadaju jajnici...pogotovo desni ...na trenutke, onda opet sve ok...danas mi je 12. dan od transfera....i mada ne gajim nade u pozitivan ishod i ne namjeravam raditi testove...ali samo da mi je konačno dočekati taj utorak da izvadim betu i olakšam si misli... :Cekam: ovako više ne ide!!Ubija me ovo čekanje bete!! :Sad: To je mučenje puno gore nego što je sama punkcija!! :gaah:

----------


## bubekica

*richy* drz se. jos malo.
opet ja s pitanjima. idem u ponedjeljak na vv vadit betu. uputnicu predam na salter za vadjenje krvi? doktor me sam pozove, nalaz ide k njemu? se javljam kome, sestrama ili? :malistreberkojisvevoliznatunaprijed:

----------


## mirelaj

Uputnicu predaj sestrama ( ona soba pokraj sobe od dr A. Zatim idi tamo gdje se vadi krv i čekaj da te prozove. Kad izvadiš krv, onda se vrati na svoje mjesto pa kad nalazi budu gotovi ,budu te prozvali (nalaz će biti gotovi oko 10 sati ) doktori prvo prozivaju punkcije i transfere na razgovor, a zatim one koje vade betu. Mi ti želimo sve najbolje...




> *richy* drz se. jos malo.
> opet ja s pitanjima. idem u ponedjeljak na vv vadit betu. uputnicu predam na salter za vadjenje krvi? doktor me sam pozove, nalaz ide k njemu? se javljam kome, sestrama ili? :malistreberkojisvevoliznatunaprijed:

----------


## mirelaj

*Richy* Imaš sve iste simptome kao i ja...mene od transfera ( 22.9 ) stalno probadaju jajnici ( kao da netko iglom iznutra bocka ) bolovi znaju biti toliko jaki da me mogu probuditi u noći...grčevi kao u pms...i onda par sati bude sve ok... Tako nemoj se brinuti, želim ti veliku beturinu poput moje... :fige:  :Very Happy: 



> ja polako ali sigurno šizimmm...Rekla sam i obećala sama sebi da se neću obazirati na nikakve simptome i signale koje mi tijelo šalje, ali jučer i danas me pate pms bolovi, malo me probadaju jajnici...pogotovo desni ...na trenutke, onda opet sve ok...danas mi je 12. dan od transfera....i mada ne gajim nade u pozitivan ishod i ne namjeravam raditi testove...ali samo da mi je konačno dočekati taj utorak da izvadim betu i olakšam si misli...ovako više ne ide!!Ubija me ovo čekanje bete!!To je mučenje puno gore nego što je sama punkcija!!

----------


## bubekica

Mirelaj hvala! Jos samo jedno pitanje - moram doc bas u 8 ili moze i kasnije? Ne ceka mi se 2 sata...

----------


## mirelaj

Dođi bar do 8,15 -to je moje mišljenje,  ( jer moraš računati da i oni moraju napravit analizu tvoje krvi , a zna biti i gužva za vađenje krvi, jer je vade i oni s endokrinologije i s drugih odjela) 



> Mirelaj hvala! Jos samo jedno pitanje - moram doc bas u 8 ili moze i kasnije? Ne ceka mi se 2 sata...

----------


## mirelaj

Zaboravila sam ti napisati da možeš sestru pitati da li možeš doktora nazvati za rezultat bete tako da ne čekaš. Ja sam bila nestrpljiva pa sam čekala. Ako ti beta bude pozitivna, onda će ti reći da opet dođeš za dva dana i da vadiš opet betu, ako bude rasla onda će te naručiti za dva tjedna da se vidi da li srčeko kuca... ( to čekanje meni je bilo jako dugo ...dani su sporo prolazili... )



> Mirelaj hvala! Jos samo jedno pitanje - moram doc bas u 8 ili moze i kasnije? Ne ceka mi se 2 sata...

----------


## bubekica

hvala jos jednom, doci cu onda u 8 i pricekat nalaz jer znam da je 0 pa da odmah dogovorimo strateski plan do fet-a.

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubekice a kad si radila test?

----------


## bubekica

> bubekice a kad si radila test?


jucer. curkam od srijede, jucer se malo pojacalo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

baš mi je žao nekako sam mislila da će kod tebe biti+, ali dobro imaš smrzlića pa ćeš brzo opet u novi pokušaj :Love:

----------


## bubekica

> baš mi je žao nekako sam mislila da će kod tebe biti+, ali dobro imaš smrzlića pa ćeš brzo opet u novi pokušaj


hvala draga. i mm i ja smo se bas jako nadali, sve je zvucalo idealno, ali ocito nesto nije stimalo. moram s doktorom porazgovarat oko tog svog tsh (3,04), mozda da to probamo snizit do fet-a. sva sreca imamo jos smrzlica za 2 pokusaja, a ako ni to ne uspije, taman ce proci dovoljno vremena da mozemo u novu stimulaciju. ja sam jako pozitivna oko svega  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, evo da se i ja javim. I kod mene je jučer bila punkcija... Nažalost samo 2 jajne stanice (opet)... Malo sam tužna ali ajde.... Transfer je sutra, u ponedjeljak. 
Nisam znala da se i danas moglo zvat. Mislila sam zato sto je nedjelja da nemozemo. (čujem da je elen pitala za broj, jesi zvala?)
Inače jučer je bila ogromna gužva, 11 punkcija, 4 transfer.....

----------


## Richy

Mirelaj...hval ti draga na lijepim željama!! :Saint:  Baš ti zavidim na tim tvojim malim srčekima....i nadam se da budem i ja svoje uskoro dočekala?!ma samo neka već prođe i taj 20....dosta mi je više! 
Bubekice...to jako puno znači, biti pozitivan u svemu tome!!Znaš kada pozitivno razmišljaš, pozitivne stvari će se i događati!!ja to sebi skroz ponavljam, ali ne ide mi baš od ruke!?! :Wink:

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*, i jedna je dovoljna, samo da je borac  :fige:

----------


## Richy

Strašna...sretno u ponedjeljak!!i kao što Muma kaže, i jedna je dovoljna-samo da je prava i da se čvrsto primi!!Hug draga! :Love:

----------


## mirelaj

TSH mora biti ispod 2,5 inače ne pušaju na MPO, ja sam čekala skoro 5 mjeseci da se TSH spusti, vjerovatno će te poslati endokrinologu da ti sredi taj TSH terapijom.
 ( 


> hvala draga. i mm i ja smo se bas jako nadali, sve je zvucalo idealno, ali ocito nesto nije stimalo. moram s doktorom porazgovarat oko tog svog tsh (3,04), mozda da to probamo snizit do fet-a. sva sreca imamo jos smrzlica za 2 pokusaja, a ako ni to ne uspije, taman ce proci dovoljno vremena da mozemo u novu stimulaciju. ja sam jako pozitivna oko svega

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* drzim fige za sutra i da bas te dvije budu dobitne!
*mirelaj* puno sam citala oko toga da tsh mora biti ispod 2,5 cak 2,0 za ulazak u postupak. pitala sam i doktoricu p.j. i dr. a. za to, oboje su rekli da to nije tocno i da je moj tsh sasvim u redu. ja cu napraviti anti-tpo i ft3 i ft4 na svoju ruku, da provjerim jos i to, ako je to sve u redu, onda zbilja nema nikakvog razloga za terapiju. ne treba da zaboraiti da nas doktori vide, za razliku od toga sto pisemo po forumu, a za odredjivanje poremecaja rada stitnjace je to jako bitno.

----------


## elen

Drage moje...evo, ja sam danas prijepodne zvala lab..još je rano za konkretne podatke ali za sad imamo 4 zametka koji su se počeli dijeliti..ostali se još prate.  :Smile: 
Pozdrav svima i puuuuuuno sreće!!!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje...evo, ja sam danas prijepodne zvala lab..još je rano za konkretne podatke ali za sad imamo 4 zametka koji su se počeli dijeliti..ostali se još prate. 
> Pozdrav svima i puuuuuuno sreće!!!!!!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam si danas dala prvu terapiju 4 menopura....pika me lijevi jajnik stalno nešto od kada sam si dala injekciju....
omama jedan problem kod mučkanja....stalno imam previše zraka,pa moram vračati,pa ponovo....kako da izbjegnem taj zrak?

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* ja sam izvukla dio otopine, okrenula spricu iglom prema gore i lagano pritisnula da izadje zrak, al ne do kraja da se pojavi kapljica, samo malo, onda bi opet zapiknula u ampulu s otopinom i izvukla ostatak. meni se to redovito dogadjalo s gonalima, pogotovo dok se nisam ispraksirala. ako ispustis skupa sa zrakom nazad u ampulu, nisi nista napravila, a i spricnut ce ti kad budes izvlacila iz iglu iz ampule.
postoji tema samodavanje injekcija, tamo mozes dobiti hrpu informacija.

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* ja sam izvukla dio otopine, okrenula spricu iglom prema gore i lagano pritisnula da izadje zrak, al ne do kraja da se pojavi kapljica, samo malo, onda bi opet zapiknula u ampulu s otopinom i izvukla ostatak. meni se to redovito dogadjalo s gonalima, pogotovo dok se nisam ispraksirala. ako ispustis skupa sa zrakom nazad u ampulu, nisi nista napravila, a i spricnut ce ti kad budes izvlacila iz iglu iz ampule.
> postoji tema samodavanje injekcija, tamo mozes dobiti hrpu informacija.


joooj izludila sam jutros! skoro sam sve bacila, :Laughing: 
žurila na posao....muž se raskokodakao ko baba  :Laughing: ....
skoro sam njemu dala injekcije jer je bio dosadan,pa se ušutio....bilo je borbeno jutros....hehehe
ma ja sam mučkala gonale i super mi je išlo,ali menopure nisam....malo mi je i ostalo jer nisam mogla sve izvući iz boćice gdje je prah..

----------


## hope31

strasna sretno sutra da se mrvice cvrsto prime :Smile: svim ostalim curama puno srece pikalicama,cekalicama bete :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> strasna sretno sutra da se mrvice cvrsto primesvim ostalim curama puno srece pikalicama,cekalicama bete


 :Very Happy:

----------


## mirelaj

Cure sretno sutra !!!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure moje...

----------


## marincezg

> *Strašna*, i jedna je dovoljna, samo da je borac


moj potpis na ovo  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> ja sam si danas dala prvu terapiju 4 menopura....pika me lijevi jajnik stalno nešto od kada sam si dala injekciju....
> omama jedan problem kod mučkanja....stalno imam previše zraka,pa moram vračati,pa ponovo....kako da izbjegnem taj zrak?


polakše izvaći van

----------


## medonija

današnji raport  :Smile: :
ja bila na 1. folikulometriji, sve je "po planu i programu" kaže dr.A  :Very Happy: , ponovno na pregled u srijedu, a punkcija će biti negdje između petka i ponedjeljka, znat ćemo detaljnije u srijedu..

inače danas je bila jako gužva, bilo nas je puno za sve faze: za folikulometrije, za punkcije, transfere, preglede... ne znam je li nače tako ponedjeljkom, ali ovo je bilo "najgužvastije" od kad ja idem ...

svim curama koje su bile danas u toj gužvi želim od srca da je i njima sve " po planu i programu"  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

elen, nadam se da si se oporavila od punkcije čak 20 js! Držim fige da je tulum odličan i da će sve biti super! 

Ruža82, nadam se da odmaraš i da se osjećaš dobro!!! Držim fige da se sve smiri i bude kako treba pa da nam na čuvanje idući mjesec dobiješ svoje mrvice i da ih imaš 9 mjeseci ispod svog srca! 

Sandy, sretno danas gore! 

Sanda, sretno sa pikanjem i mućkanjem svih tih silnih menopura! Navijam da se pikanje isplati i da za par tjedana pod tvojim srcem kuca još koje! Sretno! 

Strašna, držim fige za uspješan transfer i da se mrvice prime! Ponekad je vrijednija i jedna nego njih masu!  Javi nam se! 

Bubekica, što kaže nalaz? Nada umire posljednja pa se ja i dalje nadam... 

Richy, još samo jednu noć prespavaš i sutra ćeš sve znati!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Nalaz je potvrdio nulu, nema zaljenja!!!!!! Fet u veljaci, a sad zicam uputnice za stitnjacu  :Wink:

----------


## Richy

123beba...divna si!!Hvala od srca :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> elen, nadam se da si se oporavila od punkcije čak 20 js! Držim fige da je tulum odličan i da će sve biti super! 
> 
> Ruža82, nadam se da odmaraš i da se osjećaš dobro!!! Držim fige da se sve smiri i bude kako treba pa da nam na čuvanje idući mjesec dobiješ svoje mrvice i da ih imaš 9 mjeseci ispod svog srca! 
> 
> Sandy, sretno danas gore! 
> 
> Sanda, sretno sa pikanjem i mućkanjem svih tih silnih menopura! Navijam da se pikanje isplati i da za par tjedana pod tvojim srcem kuca još koje! Sretno! 
> 
> Strašna, držim fige za uspješan transfer i da se mrvice prime! Ponekad je vrijednija i jedna nego njih masu!  Javi nam se! 
> ...


 :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Nalaz je potvrdio nulu, nema zaljenja!!!!!! Fet u veljaci, a sad zicam uputnice za stitnjacu


 :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

ja osječam da me lijevi jajnik pika,tj kao da me pecka....jel to normalno?

----------


## hope31

bubekica zao mi je sto nije uspjelo al kako si i sama rekla nema zaljenja...ices po svoje mrvice kad malo odmoris :Smile: 
Richy draga sretno sutra...drzim fige za pozitivnu betu :Smile:

----------


## medonija

> ja osječam da me lijevi jajnik pika,tj kao da me pecka....jel to normalno?


ja sam dr jutros pitala je li to ok- da me jajnici "žuljaju" i pikaju kao da mi je ovulacija, rekao je "dobro je, znači da radi"  :Grin:

----------


## sandy0606

Drage sve! Moj posjet vv neslavno zavrsio.  :Sad:  ugl imam cistu 14mm na desnom jajniku i vrijednost nekog hormona rezerve necega (?) 7,4 sto upucuje da imam zalihe jaj. st. ko da mi je 40, a ne 29g. Tako mi objasnila dr. A ja zaboravila ime tog hormona. Ne znam dal je fsh ili tsh ili mozda amh. Sve mi u tom trenutku zvucalo isto. Dobih kontracepciju Lindynette koje pocinjem piti tek 1d iduceg ciklusa. Dogovorile smo nastavak u 1/2013. 
Bas sam tuzna. 

Svim curama koje su danas bile gore sretno u cekanju kojecega.  :Smile: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*medonija, sandy* znaci vidjele smo se danas gore  :Smile: 
*sandy* zao mi je. hormon o kojem pricas je amh. glavu gore i hrabro naprijed, nemas izbora!

----------


## Richy

Draga *Hope31*...puno ti hvala na podršci!! :Yes: Big hug from me!! :Love:  Sutra ne trebam ništa drugo, osim da se desi čudo!!No čuda se kod mene rijetko dešavaju,tako da.....hmmm...nema spavanja noćas!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## sandy0606

Sigurno jesmo jer sam ja dosla u pola 9 i strpljivo cekala do 13h. Skuzila sam da se svi gore znaju i cavrljaju. Ja jos nikog ne znam.  :Sad:  Prerpostavljam da se upoznajete na punkcijama i transferima. A ja do toga jos nisam dosla.  :Sad:  al doci ce i moje vrijeme. 
Bubekica tnk na info i ohrabrenju...

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* jednako sam razmisljala u 9.mj.- kak se tu svi znaju, a ja nemam s kim pricati. stvar je u tome da se slozi ta jedna ekipa koja se prati kroz folikulometrije, punkcije i transfere, tema uvijek imamo pa se onda melje na veliko - tako se smanjuje nervoza.

----------


## medonija

uh ja sam u pol 9 već izlazila gotova, al folikulometrije su ranije, od pol 8...
ni ja nikog ne poznam  :No: , al da, valjda se upoznaju na punkcijama i transferima... doći ćemo i mi do toga  :Wink: 

sandy glavu gore, nije to tako strašno loš amh, i moj je nešto niži, ako se dobro sjećam 12,nešto a ima trudnica i to prirodnih i sa puno nižim

bubekica, žao mi je za nulu  :Love: , bit će uspješno kad središ hormone - ako sam dobro shvatila u tome je problem jel?

Richy, sretno sutra!

----------


## bubekica

*medonija* ja sam bila gore od 8 do pol 12... dr.a. misli da nije problem u stitnjaci, ali ja sam uspjela nazicati uputnice pa cu to provjeriti. postoji jos i teorija da su problem visoki lh i fsh pa je jednostavno previse hormona kad se na sve to doda stimulacija...

----------


## medonija

bubekica sigurno se to nekom terapijom može sredit i dovest u normalu i onda si spremna za uspješan postupak  :Wink: 
sad imaš vremena sve prekontrolirat i dovesti u red  i onda u 2.mjesecu hrabro po zmrlića!

----------


## bubekica

Za to nazalost ne postoji terapija osim kontracepcije, na kojoj sam i bila prije postupka. Sad doktor zeli da se tijelo iscisti i neda kontracepcijske prije fet-a. Sve ce bit ok, mora uspjeti!  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Ne znam da li igdje pise, 7.1. se vracaju s godisnjeg... Prolaktin koji sam danas vadila je normalan, dobila pilule i cekamo 1.mj za postupak!!!  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

*bubekica* ma bravo! pozitiva je često najbolja terapija! 
 :Preskace uze:

----------


## ruža82

> Ne znam da li igdje pise, 7.1. se vracaju s godisnjeg... Prolaktin koji sam danas vadila je normalan, dobila pilule i cekamo 1.mj za postupak!!!


Da li se onda vraćaju i doktor i doktorica ili?????

----------


## Richy

*Medonija*, thanks!! :Wink: Big hug!! :Bye:

----------


## manig

Bok bubekica i svi ostali!
bile smo skupa na punkciji 2.11. i na transferu 7.11. Sutra idem vaditi betu, no menga me preduhitrila pa mi je sve jasno. Svaki put dobijem temperaturu dva-3 dana pred mjesečnicu (nakon transfera)a ovaj put me temperatura mučila 6 dana, a dr. kaže da to nije vezano za postupak. Ne znam što da mislim i radim po tom pitanju. Nadam se da ćeš uspijeti sa zmrzlićima. kako se odvija taj postupak? Ima li tu isto nekakvih priprema?

----------


## tina_julija

Ja sam kod doktorice, tako da za doktora ne znam..

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam dr jutros pitala je li to ok- da me jajnici "žuljaju" i pikaju kao da mi je ovulacija, rekao je "dobro je, znači da radi"


a jooj ma samo nek radi ima js  :Klap:

----------


## elen

evo kod mene dvije vijesti; dobra je ta da danas imamo 12 mrvica  :Smile:  toplo se nadam da budu čim duže izdržale i da se budu pravilno razvijale. nešto lošija je ta da zbog stanja mojih jajnika ne bude transfera već u 1 ili 2 mj. slijedeće godine idemo na fet. razum ni govori da je to dobro al srcu malo duže treba da to prihvati.
ja se polako oporavljam od punkcije...mogu polako hodati, manje sam napuhnuta al jajnici još uvijek bole i stežu.
da nekog ne izostavim ne nabrajam poimenice već svima, u bilo kojem stadiju priprema, postupka ili čekanja, želim puuuuuno sreće, pozitive i mira.

----------


## elen

i fala svima na podršci i dobrim željama,...puno mi to znači  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

*elen*, bravo za tvoje mrvice  :Very Happy: ...a sad draga do siječnja/veljače se dobro odmori, TM i ti iskorisitte vrijeme, jer kad zatrudniš prvo će doći slatke trudničke mučnine, a onda beba/bebe, pa nećete imati vremena za sebe, zato sada to iskorisitite, i neka vam tako vrijeme do FET-a brzo prođe!!!!

----------


## hrki

Richy,puno puno vibrica da nas sutra razveseliš velikom beturinom  :Klap: 
Elen,neka se stanice i dalje lijepo razvijaju.Odmori se i fizički i psihički ,možda se u 1.mjesecu i sretnemo gore
Bubekica,žao mi je zbog 0,ali idemo dalje 2013 će biti naša godina  :Wink: 
Medonija,Sanda1977 i svim curama u postupku puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica

----------


## sandy0606

Richy sretno sutra. Nestrpljivo cekam dobre vijesti.
Elen, rekorderko nasa, bit ce + iduci put.

----------


## Richy

Drage moje dame...*hrki i sandy0606*....hvala od srca na lijepim željama!! :Yes:  :Wink: Šaljem vam jedan veeeeliki virtualni HUG :Love:  !! Sutra je dan odluke...javim se kad budem mogla!ljubim vas!! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> evo kod mene dvije vijesti; dobra je ta da danas imamo 12 mrvica  toplo se nadam da budu čim duže izdržale i da se budu pravilno razvijale. nešto lošija je ta da zbog stanja mojih jajnika ne bude transfera već u 1 ili 2 mj. slijedeće godine idemo na fet. razum ni govori da je to dobro al srcu malo duže treba da to prihvati.
> ja se polako oporavljam od punkcije...mogu polako hodati, manje sam napuhnuta al jajnici još uvijek bole i stežu.
> da nekog ne izostavim ne nabrajam poimenice već svima, u bilo kojem stadiju priprema, postupka ili čekanja, želim puuuuuno sreće, pozitive i mira.


 :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Richy,puno puno vibrica da nas sutra razveseliš velikom beturinom 
> Elen,neka se stanice i dalje lijepo razvijaju.Odmori se i fizički i psihički ,možda se u 1.mjesecu i sretnemo gore
> Bubekica,žao mi je zbog 0,ali idemo dalje 2013 će biti naša godina 
> Medonija,Sanda1977 i svim curama u postupku puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica


 :Love:

----------


## Richy

Evo da javim sretne vijesti!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Danas vadila betu, i beta je 819,7 !!!! :Yes:  :Yes: Ja još ne mogu do sebe doći!!!Sva se tresem od uzbuđenja!!Ljubim vas sveeee!! :Love:

----------


## hope31

Richy bravo draga cestitam od srca :Smile:  :Smile: prekrasna beta :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Richy čestitam od  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*Richy*, prekrasna beta, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

Mury sutra je big day. Čekamo izvještaj!  :Yes:

----------


## ruža82

Ak ima koja cura s područja Međimurja a da je putovala autobusom-tramvajem do VV nek mi se javi, hvala!!

----------


## elen

Richy,  čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*Richy*  :Very Happy:  čestitam ti od srca! Nek je veselo i dalje...

----------


## tajcigb

Richy, jeeeeeeeee bas sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Afraid

Drage moje,neopisivo mi je drago vidjeti kad nekom uspjeva!Bravo za sve vas....
Nekako onda i ja budem optimisticna...

Elen u slicnoj smi situaciji...samo hrabro!

----------


## 123beba

Richy, čestitam!

----------


## eva133

*Richy* čestitam od srca.

*Mury* vidim tek sad da si i ti trudna. Hvala Bogu. Čestitam. Isplatilo se.

*Ružo* odmori se i nadam se da ćeš i ti brzo biti trudnica.

----------


## Richy

Svima vam od srca puno,puno hvalaaaa!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....nadam se samo da će se pravilno duplati...toga me još strah?!U četvrtak vadim ponovno betu,pa ćemo vidjeti!!Želim vam svima da iskusite i osjetite ovakav osjećaj sreće kakav ja danas imam!! :Love:

----------


## mima235

Svim plusićima puno sreće.  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Richy cestitke. Bit ce sve ok i u cet.  :Smile:

----------


## Afraid

Cure podigla sam nalaz iz Petrove na hepatitis i hiv...:'(
Suprugu pise anti-HBs poz.349 IU/l....
Gospode Bože pomozi mi!:'(

----------


## ksena28

jel cijepljen protiv hepatitisa?

----------


## Afraid

Ne znam...na poslu je,ne javlja se...
Primio je one obicne cjepiva u skoli...

----------


## nina977

> Cure podigla sam nalaz iz Petrove na hepatitis i hiv...:'(
> Suprugu pise anti-HBs poz.349 IU/l....
> Gospode Bože pomozi mi!:'(


Ne brini,to ti znači da je stvorio antitjela (cjepiviom ili kontaktom).

----------


## Afraid

Stvarno????
Ja sam mu sad rekla i on kaže da nema pojma o ikakvom kontaktu...da nije ni treniro baš tada...
Jel to prepreka za nastavak mpo-a?

----------


## arlena

> Evo da javim sretne vijesti!!! Danas vadila betu, i beta je 819,7 !!!!Ja još ne mogu do sebe doći!!!Sva se tresem od uzbuđenja!!Ljubim vas sveeee!!


lijepe vijesti!! čestitke!!

----------


## mativa

Richy jos jednom cestitam i znam da ce se pravilno duplati ( imam neki filing da su blizanci )...ha ha
Evo da i ja javim sluzbeno da ovaj put nista....beta 2.74...sljedeci pokusaj je 3/13, pa se nadam da ce biti uspjesno. 
Sretno svim trudilicama!!!

----------


## hrki

Richy,čestitam na prekrasnoj beti šaljem ti puno,puno vibrica da se pravilno dupla

----------


## 123beba

mativa, žao mi je... drži se, do 3 mjeseca skupite snage i držim  :fige:  da u ožujku tvoja beta bude barem troznamenkasta!

----------


## mativa

Hvala 123 beba, imam vremena da se oporavim psihicki i fizicki...

----------


## marincezg

> Ne znam da li igdje pise, 7.1. se vracaju s godisnjeg... Prolaktin koji sam danas vadila je normalan, dobila pilule i cekamo 1.mj za postupak!!!


a kad idu na god???

----------


## bubekica

*mativa*  :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

Mislim da su cure napisale od 21.12..

----------


## Afraid

Cure znate li dali je to sto muz ima poz. Anti-HBs prepreka za nastavak postupka?Jeste li culi da je netko imao taj problem(između ostalog) :Sad:

----------


## Richy

*Arlena,mativa,hrki*....big,big hug!!!! :Very Happy: Puno vam hvala na pozitivnim vibracijama!! :Joggler:

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure znate li dali je to sto muz ima poz. Anti-HBs prepreka za nastavak postupka?Jeste li culi da je netko imao taj problem(između ostalog)


Nije prepreka za nastavak liječenja, na postupke MPO ćete moći ići i s tim nalazom. E sad, može jedino biti da Vam neće zamrzavati embrije ili će Vam zamrzavati embrije ali u nekom ekstra spremniku. 

tako da ne brini, javi se svom liječniku/liječnici i s nijma dogovori daljnje korake. 

Svakako bih molila da ovdje napišeš što ste na Vuku dogovorili da znaju i buduće pacijentice i pacijenti.

----------


## Afraid

Bili smo sad kod dr.opce prakse....rekla je da nema virusa vec da je bio u kontaktu s nekim tko ima i sad ima to anti tijelo....kako je džudaš i stalno je krvav i drugi na treningu također vjerojatno je tako doslo do toga....
Rekla je da moze izvaditi krv cisto da vidi jeli sa jetrenim enzimima sve ok....
Onda sam zvala Alebica pa me zbunio i reko da treba napravit test na virus...ja reko pa sts to nije to sto smo vadili....on kaze aha hepatitis B...onda mozemo nastavut s pistupkom....sad sam zbunjena....pa sta nisu ti markeri kompletna pretraga na sve hepatitise?

----------


## Destiny child

RIchy čestitam! Sada uživaj u svakom trenutku trudnoće jer tako brzo prođe.

----------


## mirelaj

*123beba* čestitam ti !!!!  Vidim da imaš istu dijagnozu kao i ja, malo me muči TSH, jesi poslije ikako kontrolirala TSH, moj je opet počeo divljati pa ne znam da li je to normalno

----------


## 123beba

> *123beba* čestitam ti !!!!  Vidim da imaš istu dijagnozu kao i ja, malo me muči TSH, jesi poslije ikako kontrolirala TSH, moj je opet počeo divljati pa ne znam da li je to normalno


jesam... baš sam neki dan vadila hormone štitnjače. Sve mi je ok ali je TSH opet malo skočio. Sada je 3,6 i dr.A. mi je rekao da je to skroz ok i da u trudnoći TSH zna divljati. Za par dana ću i na kontrolu kod endokrinologa pa ti mogu javiti kakav je njegov komentar na sve skupa.

----------


## mirelaj

Meni je TSH sad 6, ajd molim te kad budeš išla kod endokrinologa  javi što ti je rekao, ja na kontrolu tek za mjesec dana idem




> jesam... baš sam neki dan vadila hormone štitnjače. Sve mi je ok ali je TSH opet malo skočio. Sada je 3,6 i dr.A. mi je rekao da je to skroz ok i da u trudnoći TSH zna divljati. Za par dana ću i na kontrolu kod endokrinologa pa ti mogu javiti kakav je njegov komentar na sve skupa.

----------


## Richy

Evo da javim svoju betu danas...sada je 1903 !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Uduplala se i ja sam preeesretna! :Very Happy: Nadam se da i dalje bude sve ok?! :Yes:

----------


## bubekica

*Richy* cestitam! divno duplanje! sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

bravo Richy, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti! sad samo mirno čekati uzv i  :Heart:

----------


## frka

> Meni je TSH sad 6, ajd molim te kad budeš išla kod endokrinologa  javi što ti je rekao, ja na kontrolu tek za mjesec dana idem


mirelaj, kao prvo - čestitam!

kao drugo - bježi odmah endokrinologu - tsh od 6 nije normalan i zahtijeva terapiju ili povećanje doze ako već jesi na terapiji! u trudnoći zdrava štitnjača prirodno ide u hiper - znači TSH padne. kod bolesne štitnjače TSH počne dodatno divljati. zato pravac dr-u!

Richy, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Bravo Richy, beta je superrrr  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Naš transfer bude u veljači, imamo 6 smrzlića (3 blastice i 3 morule)!!!

----------


## kitty

ružo, bravo za smrzliće i ~~~~~ za najljepši rezultat u veljači!
nadam se da hs nije prestrašna ovaj put i da ćeš se brzo oporaviti  :Smile: .

----------


## Richy

Cure moje, divne ste!! :Love: Svima vam želim što prije da doživite ovo što sam ja sada!!Ljubim vas!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mirelaj

Richy, mi ti također čestitamo !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Kad ideš na ultrazvuk?

----------


## Richy

Na ultrazvuk sam naručena 30.11. i jedva čekam...da vidim kako stvari stoje?! :Cekam: ?Nadam se da će sve biti u redu?!? :Unsure:

----------


## eva133

*Richy* još jednom čestitam.
*Ružo*, tebi ćemo se veseliti u veljači.

----------


## sandy0606

Richy cestitam. Uljepsala si mi ovaj tmuran dan...  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam sutra na prvoj folikulimetriji....nada, se da će sve biti ok....i da ima folikulića.... :Joggler:  :rock:

----------


## mativa

Richy nisam ni sumnjala...
Sanda bit ce sve super, samo hrabro...
Mirelaj tvoje bebice super rastu...
Ostale trudilice i cekalice SRETNO!!!!

----------


## medonija

Bok curke!
nije me bilo par dana... richy čestitke od srca! :Klap:   čestitam i svim drugima koje imaju lijepe vijesti ali su mi promaknule  :Love: 
ja sam jučer navečer dobila štopiricu i u subotu ujutro smo na punkciji  :Very Happy: 
sretno svima!

----------


## elen

Mi smo jučer bili na VV...imamo 4 smrznute pahuljice (1 blastica i 3 morule).. a fet je u planu u siječnju/veljči 2013.  s obzirom na našu dijagnozu to je super  :Smile: 

Richy,čestitke još jednom :Very Happy: 
Sanda, želim ti dobar broj i rast folikula 
Medonija, držim fige za brzu i čim bezbolniju punkciju
ostalima puuuuuuuno sreće

----------


## medonija

hvala elen, ma ne bojim se ja boli, samo nek bude čim više kvalitetnih js!
za bol si nekak mislim ipak cilj svega ovoga je trudnoća i na kraju porod, a u usporedbi s tom boli, sve ovo prije smatram laganim treningom na bol  :Wink:

----------


## elen

slažem se s tobom u vezi boli...kad imamo na umu krajnji cilj, stisnemo zube i izdržimo.
 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za stanice...sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## mirelaj

*Richy*, biti će sve u redu, meni je to iščekivanje bilo  najgore...dani su bili predugi...zato si nabavi dobre filmove da si skratiš vrijeme i da ne razmišljaš o tome...moje mrvice zajedno sa mnom ti želimo sve najbolje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



> Na ultrazvuk sam naručena 30.11. i jedva čekam...da vidim kako stvari stoje?!?Nadam se da će sve biti u redu?!?

----------


## eva133

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77396-Ela28-rodila

Naša Ela28 je rodila.
Čestitke!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

Evo ja da javim...2 folikula.
Jedan lijevo jedan desno...sutra opet na folikulimetriju,a punkcija najvjerovatnije u utorak,a možda i u ponedjeljak...dr nije bas bio pricljiv...da ga nisam pitala jel ima fol,ne bi mi ni rekao...a bio je pospan...hehe
danas dobila jos 4 menopura i cetroid...od 20 menopura 2 fol...lose

----------


## Konfuzija

*Sanda*, to je 8. dc?

----------


## Muma

*sanda1977*glavu gore, znaš da i savršene situacije završavaju s vješticama, a i beznadne s bebicama, držim ti palčeve da ti VV donese srećicu napokon, unatoč današnjem razočaranju  :fige:

----------


## sanda1977

> *Sanda*, to je 8. dc?


da,8 dc....a koliko sam škicala na ekran...ja vidjela više... :Laughing: 
vidjet ću sutra....pitat ću ga...joooj sada opet na put...uh...ma samo da se oplode....to mi je bitno

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda1977*glavu gore, znaš da i savršene situacije završavaju s vješticama, a i beznadne s bebicama, držim ti palčeve da ti VV donese srećicu napokon, unatoč današnjem razočaranju


hvala ti muma....iskreno nisam se nadala previše....ali šta bude bit će...samo da se oplode

----------


## ruža82

Sanda1977, nekak mi se čini (iz osobnog iskustva a možda i inače) da doktor Alebić nikad ne kaže super i slično, nego uvijek ide s rezervom, bolje da te pripremi na lošije pa onda ako bude bolje se razveseliš, nego obratno!!

----------


## sanda1977

U ponedjeljak punkcija...brzinski pregled...nista nisam pitala...sta bude-bude

----------


## sivka

Bok cure, sretna sam zbog lijepih vijesti sa vv bravo za sve! evo moje priče...napravili konzultacije sa dr.A, rekao raditi CB i papu.. doći  gore vaditi hormone (3-5dc) i da vidimo dalje.. eto CB i papa super,ali moja cijenjena gospođa M odlučila kasniti...u iščekivanju sam vještice koja nikako da dođe  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## 123beba

Sanda, ja potpisujem mumu... Samo pozitivno i hrabro! Sretno ti!  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

*Sanda1977*...sretno u ponedjeljak!! :Klap: Držim fige da bude dobitni postupak!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> *Sanda1977*...sretno u ponedjeljak!!Držim fige da bude dobitni postupak!!


danas štoperica taj BREVACID gdje se to daje?

----------


## anabanana

Jel bila danas koja punkcija gore? kako se rade puncije uopće subotom, mislim jel doktor radi svoje a dr.ica svoje ili imaju neka dezurstva? Ja jučer krenula sa 2 klomifena ujutro i 1 navečer, u srijedu pregled. joj kak je koma kad nisi iz zagreba sve to uskladit..((

----------


## andi33

Pozdrav svima od sveg srca.Potpuno sam nova u ovome svemu, tako da sam još uvijek izvan sebe nakon prošlotjednog HSG-a kojim je utvrđena obostrana opstrukcija jajovoda.Moj gin.mi je savjetovao jedino MBO i da puno ne mudrujem s obzirom na god.I ja ubrzo nazvala i rekla sestra nazovite 1dc.pa će me naručiti.OK sve jasno i ništa nije jasno.Da li će me narućiti za 8dc.kako sam ovdje negdje pročitala i da li MM može odmah taj dan na spermiogram.Joj imam toliko toga za pitati,nemoj te mi zamjeriti.

----------


## sanda1977

> Jel bila danas koja punkcija gore? kako se rade puncije uopće subotom, mislim jel doktor radi svoje a dr.ica svoje ili imaju neka dezurstva? Ja jučer krenula sa 2 klomifena ujutro i 1 navečer, u srijedu pregled. joj kak je koma kad nisi iz zagreba sve to uskladit..((


o znam kako je...ja sam dva dana zaredom putovala za zg i osijeka...rade punkcije subotom...mislim da je i danas bilo podosta...ja koliko sam puta bila samo sam vidjela dr da radi...a za dr-icu i ne znam kako ni izgleda....

----------


## sanda1977

> Mi smo jučer bili na VV...imamo 4 smrznute pahuljice (1 blastica i 3 morule).. a fet je u planu u siječnju/veljči 2013.  s obzirom na našu dijagnozu to je super 
> 
> Richy,čestitke još jednom
> Sanda, želim ti dobar broj i rast folikula 
> Medonija, držim fige za brzu i čim bezbolniju punkciju
> ostalima puuuuuuuno sreće


 :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Misllm da punkcije rade zajedno, ja sam doktorov pacijent, on mi je radio punkciju a doktorica je bila pored njega i pomagala mu. vjerujem da kako se mijenjaju pacijenti tako se i oni

----------


## piki

Potpisujem ružu i meni su bili oba. Ali ponekad je subotom samo jedan od njih i taj radi sve bez obzira čiji si pacijent.

----------


## medonija

> Jel bila danas koja punkcija gore?......((


je, je bilo nas je 5 danas na punkiciji :Bye: 
mi dobili 5 js, sve će ih oplodit, u ponedjeljak ćemo saznat koliko uspješno  :fige: 

ja sam isto kod drA, i uvijek je on, da ne čitam ovdje, ne bih ni znala da postoji i doktorica!

----------


## 123beba

Piki, drago mi je vidjeti te! Ima li kod tebe kakvih novosti?

----------


## anabanana

E zene, ja u ovih par navrata sto sam bila gore, čula toliko o toj dr. da joj se ne bi popela ni za pregled, a kamoli na punkciju.mozda su to samo priče, i možda nije ni istina, ali mi se uvukao strah u kosti da me ne bi dopala radit punciju ako bude subotom.

----------


## Muma

Meni je doktorica radila punkciju, i bila je sama (ali nije bilo js pa je ispao aih na kraju, da ne bi bilo što ja pričam). I bila je skroz ok, tako da ja nemam nikakvog lošeg iskustva s njom...

----------


## bubekica

ja sam pacijentica dr.a. a bila sam jednom na dogovoru s doktoricom (mjesec prije postupka) i mogu joj se zahvalit jer je znatno ubrzala stvari i doktorica mi je radila punkciju, nije bilo nikakvih problema, zena je meni divna i njezna.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam pacijent od doktorice, i meni je na sasvim ok.

----------


## sanda1977

evo štoperica je piknuta.... :rock:

----------


## analoneta

> E zene, ja u ovih par navrata sto sam bila gore, čula toliko o toj dr. da joj se ne bi popela ni za pregled, a kamoli na punkciju.mozda su to samo priče, i možda nije ni istina, ali mi se uvukao strah u kosti da me ne bi dopala radit punciju ako bude subotom.




hehe i meni je tako bilo i rekla sam da je grozna da ne bi kod nje...ali eto doslo je do punkcije i nije bolila,vratila je moju mrvicu i primila se...sada imam hrpu problema sa trudnocom(nema plodne vode i ishod ce biti najvjerojatnije smrtonosan na porodu) i obAVEZNO se joj javim nakon svakog pregleda u bolnici Merkur,cak me i obisla par puta da me utjesi i redovito pita docenta za mene i sta ce biti......................i znam da kada sve ovo prođe idem opet gore i bit ce sigurno malo neugodnih situacija s njom ali ne moze ni njima valda svaki dan biti super sjajan pa da budu nježni prema nama............najbitnije je ako dođes kod nje na punkciju da ona to lijepo napravi i da bude bezbolno  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> evo štoperica je piknuta....


Sretno draga!

----------


## andi33

Pozdrav i puno sreće svima.Ja sam ovdje potpuno nova i sva sam prestrašena i zbunjena od svih informacija.Unaprijed se ispričavam i molim da mi odgovorite.Neki dan sam zvala i sestra mi je rekla da nazovem 1dc te da će me narućiti,e sad mene zanima za kad će me narućiti,da li će to biti 8 dc što sam negdje pročitala.Hvala

----------


## sandy0606

Sanda sretno u pon. Drzim palceve.  :Smile: 
Sto se tice dr p-j mislim da je skroz ok. Ja sam njezina pacijentica i moje je iskustvo i vise nego pozitivno za sad. Vrlo je ugodna, opustena i strpljiva. Ne razmece se strucnim izrazima vec se trudi laicki objasnit stanje. Uzv mi je zadnji put do u detalja objasnila i po prvi put sam sve vidjela i shvatila. Zao mi je ako je netko imao drugacije iskustvo.

----------


## analoneta

> Pozdrav i puno sreće svima.Ja sam ovdje potpuno nova i sva sam prestrašena i zbunjena od svih informacija.Unaprijed se ispričavam i molim da mi odgovorite.Neki dan sam zvala i sestra mi je rekla da nazovem 1dc te da će me narućiti,e sad mene zanima za kad će me narućiti,da li će to biti 8 dc što sam negdje pročitala.Hvala


andi33 ja mislim,jer znam da je meni tako islo da  zoves prvi dan kad dobijes i naruci te za treci dan...........meni je tako svaki put e sad dal je netko drugacije neznam al mislim da je uvijek 3 dan

----------


## bubekica

*andi33* dobrodosla! kad ides prvi put na pregled, onda zoves 1. dc i narucuju te za 8. dc, a svaki iduci put kad ides (bilo na pregled, predat nalaze ili kad kreces u postupak) zoves 1.dc, a narucuju te za 3.dc. sretno!

----------


## sanda1977

> Sretno draga!


hvala ti  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda sretno u pon. Drzim palceve. 
> Sto se tice dr p-j mislim da je skroz ok. Ja sam njezina pacijentica i moje je iskustvo i vise nego pozitivno za sad. Vrlo je ugodna, opustena i strpljiva. Ne razmece se strucnim izrazima vec se trudi laicki objasnit stanje. Uzv mi je zadnji put do u detalja objasnila i po prvi put sam sve vidjela i shvatila. Zao mi je ako je netko imao drugacije iskustvo.


hvala.. :Love:

----------


## andi33

Curke hvala vam na odgovoru,dale ste mi snage jer vidim da nisam jedina.Znate kad živite u okruženju gdje je ovo tabu tema preteško je uopće disati,ali uz vas će biti lakše.Hvala i sretno svima...

----------


## mirelaj

*anabanana*, ja sam bila pacijentica od doktorice, prezadovoljna sam s njom jer zahvaljujući njoj u mojoj trbi rastu dvije bebice...



> E zene, ja u ovih par navrata sto sam bila gore, čula toliko o toj dr. da joj se ne bi popela ni za pregled, a kamoli na punkciju.mozda su to samo priče, i možda nije ni istina, ali mi se uvukao strah u kosti da me ne bi dopala radit punciju ako bude subotom.

----------


## 123beba

Andi, dobro nam došla! Bubekica ti je tocno rekla... Prvi pregled je 8. dc i ako imaš ikakvih nalaza od ranije sve ponesi sa sobom. Vidjet ćeš da su gore i sestre i dr stvarno dragi no pripremi se na moguću gužvu... Tek kad dođeš gore shvatit ćeš kako je jako puno ljudi u istim problemima... Sa okolinom u kojoj živiš se nemoj zamarati, uvijek se možeš porazgovarati sa nama! Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> evo štoperica je piknuta....


Držim fige za što bezbolniju punkciju! Javi nam se kad budeš mogla! Sretno!

----------


## tajcigb

Andi33, dobrodosla! Ja sam isto relativno nova...  Uglavnom, zelim ti puno srece i drzi se ovog foruma, jer dalje mozes svasta procitati... A  MPO je sasvim normalna stvar u danasnje vrijeme, a seoske babe neka pricaju, to im je jedini posao.  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

evo vratila se sa VV-a......punktirana 1 js....rekao mi da dođem u srijedu na transfer....a šta ako se ne oplodi,zašto moram onda dolaziti...?
punkcija je bila podnošljiva i brzo je prošla....ništa strašno...
nadam se da će se oploditi....i da bude jedna,ali vrijedna... :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Draga sanda sigurna sam da ce biti jedna ali vrijedna.  :Smile:  
Andi dobro dosla. Najvaznije je da ti znas svoj put i sto zelis za ostale te briga. Pitanje je sto bi "zli jezici" napravili da su u nasoj kozi. Ja se uopce ne obazirem na tudje komentare i misljenja. Imam svoj cilj i to je to. Sva sreca na ovom forumu i svim curama jer bih bez njih bila jadna izgubljena i neuka. Tu sam u kratkom roku svladala osnove MPO i uspijem sve pohvatat. Vjerujem da ces i ti brzo.  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

*Andi33*...samo hrabro!!Želim ti svu sreću u ovim MPO vodama!!Ono što ja mogu sa sigurnošću potvrditi a to je da si zaista u dobrim rukama i na pravom mjestu!! :Yes: Želim da što prije dobiješ svoje mrvice i postaneš ponosna majka!! :Love: 
*Sanda1977*.....i jedna je dovoljna, itekako...samo da se ona oplodi, vrati i čvrsto se primi!! :Wink: To ti ja od sveg srca želim,draga!!Sretno! :Klap: 
Ja sada ne mogu dočekati ovaj petak, kada idem na prvi ultrazvučni pregled kao ponosna trudnica!! :Bouncing: Nadam se i molim se samo za to da sve prođe kako treba i da je s bebicom sve ok!?!

----------


## 2hope

Evo i mene na ovoj temi, možda mi neka od vas može pomoći...
Imam otvoren karton na VV od 2005, nakon jednog uspješnog IVF 2006 i bebe, više tamo zbog Milinovićevog zakona nisam bila.
Nakon nova dva IVF koja sam odradila privatno, zbog godina i svega skupa išla bih uključila bih i VV .....mogu li se za konzulatacije naručiti telefonom, biram li sama svog mpo doktora ili kome dopadnem?

----------


## medonija

*sanda* onda smo se danas vidjele tamo :Bye:

----------


## medonija

ja sam danas imala transfer -  vraćene 2 mrvice i sad ih mazim i pazim  :Heart:  :Heart: 
i čekamo betu  tek 12.12. uf...
mene zanima ako je punkcija bila u subotu a danas transfer je li se to onda računa da je 2. ili 3.dan?

----------


## Melem33

3 dan  :Smile: 
vibriram

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam danas imala transfer -  vraćene 2 mrvice i sad ih mazim i pazim 
> i čekamo betu  tek 12.12. uf...
> mene zanima ako je punkcija bila u subotu a danas transfer je li se to onda računa da je 2. ili 3.dan?


 :Love:  mazi ih i pazi i neka se čvrsto prime!
vidjele smo se sigurno...ja crna kosa,paž friz i naočale....crne

----------


## Muma

*andi33* dobrodošla na vv i što prije otišla!
*sanda1977* nek je ta jedna js pravi borac!
*medonija* dan punkcije je nulti dan, koliko mi je poznato; sretno i mazi bušu do velike bete!
*Richy*  :fige:  za lijepe vijesti u petak!
Moja vještica je počela pokazivati zube, i sad će ponovno biti dileme oko 1.dc ako krene večeras - što vjerojatno hoće; ali ja sretna, napokon krećem na svoj prvi IVF  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*muma* nazovi ih sutra i reci da si dobila veceras, nikakav problem, nek oni odluce kad cete narucit. obavezno naglasi da kreces u postupak!
*2hope* nazovi 1.dc, narucit ce te za 8.dc, reci da si bila njihov pacijent. doktora mozes birati, samo to moras naglasiti.

----------


## anabanana

hope, istokaoi ja. Karton od 2005, nakon toga isla privatno u Split, ali se odlučila vratiti. Nazvala sam i naručila se, trazila kod dr. Alebića, jer ga znam od onda iako sam bila kod dr. L.  Prije sam ve' obavila skoro sve nalaze, i eto me u postupku, u srijedu prvi Uzv.

----------


## medonija

sorry *sanda*, nisam ziher, danas je bila prililčna gužva (a i šta je paž friz ?  :škartoc: )  :Grin: 
 ...ja sam kratka svijetla kosa, i kažu najglasnija :Laughing:  (ne u boli nego u smijehu i zezanciji) šta ću,nemogu si pomoć to je moja reakcija na nervozu, a i pozitiva je potrebna
je kaj sad? ak je 3. dan znači da je punkcija 1.dan, ak je punkcija nulti dan, onda je ovo 2.dan :Confused:  ...pitam zato što mi je nekako to daleko do bete?! 12.12. ispadne 18 dan od punkcije i 16 dan od transfera? čitam tuda po forumu mi se čini ili druge vade betu ranije?

----------


## Strašna

> je kaj sad? ak je 3. dan znači da je punkcija 1.dan, ak je punkcija nulti dan, onda je ovo 2.dan ...pitam zato što mi je nekako to daleko do bete?! 12.12. ispadne 18 dan od punkcije i 16 dan od transfera? čitam tuda po forumu mi se čini ili druge vade betu ranije?


I ja imam tako....16 dan od transfera betu....(18 dan od punkcije)

----------


## piki

medonija na VV je kasno  vađenje bete (sto gladnih godina)! Ti se samo opusti i uživaj u mrvicama!
Richy ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak!
Sanda1977  jedna ali vrijedna ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

na vv se uvijek beta vadi 18-i dan od punkcije, bez obzira na dan transfera. transferi se rade 2., 3. ili 5. dan.

----------


## 2hope

*Anabanana* hvala  :Smile: 
Koliko se otprilike čeka na konzultacije i koliko nakon tog na postupak?
Ima li netko možda broj na koji se može nazvati?  :Naklon:

----------


## Konfuzija

> na vv se uvijek beta vadi 18-i dan od punkcije, bez obzira na dan transfera. transferi se rade 2., 3. ili 5. dan.


Zašto tek 18-ti? Primate boostere?

----------


## bubekica

*hope2* na konzultacije cekas tjedan dana - zoves 1.dc, ides gore 8.dc. svi brojevi su ti na prvoj strani ove teme. kretanje u postupak ovisi o brzini skupljanja nalaza i dijagnozi - ja sam prvi put na vv dosla u travnju, u postupku sam bila u listopadu, s tim da treba uracunati i da cijeli kolovoz na nasem brdu nije bilo nikoga, a i muz nije imao postajenu dijagnozu (tek u 7.mj. je obavio androloski pregled). znam neke slucajeve kod kojih je od prvog pregleda do postupka proslo 2 mjeseca.

----------


## medonija

aaaa... meni se činilo da je drugima brže, izgleda da je ipak subjektivni osjećaj čekanja, mah nema veze, ja sam i tako odlučila da je to - TO i da sam trudna  :Grin: 

idem čitat knjigu (za laku noć mojoj dječici u buši  :Smile: )
*sanda* držim fige da je ta 1 ona koja je bitna i dobitna
*muma* nadam se  da ideš u postupak i da je  dobitni 

i svim drugim trudilicama, čekalicama, pikalicama i inim -icama puno dobrih vibri  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

> Zašto tek 18-ti? Primate boostere?


jedini booster je na dan punkcije, to izadje nakon cca 5-6 dana. mislim da je stvar u tome da se vidi dal beta raste, a da se ne vadi 100 puta. ovako se vadi na 18-i dan i na 20-i dan, tjedan dana iza toga je 1. uzv.

----------


## Konfuzija

> jedini booster je na dan punkcije, to izadje nakon cca 5-6 dana. mislim da je stvar u tome da se vidi dal beta raste, a da se ne vadi 100 puta. ovako se vadi na 18-i dan i na 20-i dan, tjedan dana iza toga je 1. uzv.


Ali onda ne znaš da li je možda bila biokemijska.  :Undecided:  
A možda i bolje.  :Smile: 

Da ne zaboravim... *Sanda*...  :fige:

----------


## medonija

aaaa... meni se činilo da je drugima brže, izgleda da je ipak subjektivni osjećaj čekanja, mah nema veze, ja sam i tako odlučila da je to - TO i da sam trudna  :Grin: 

idem čitat knjigu (za laku noć mojoj dječici u buši  :Smile: )
*sanda* držim fige da je ta 1 ona koja je bitna i dobitna
*muma* nadam se  da ideš u postupak i da je  dobitni 

i svim drugim trudilicama, čekalicama, pikalicama i inim -icama puno dobrih vibri  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*konfuzija* ja bum znala ak je bila biokemijska  :Wink:  imam hrpu superosjetljivih testica s amazona koje pocinjem *na vrijeme* piskiti  :Laughing:

----------


## 2hope

*Bubekica* hvala. Mi imamo kod njih odrađene pretrage još 2005, naravno da imamo novih, ali ne znam priznaju li samo svoje koji su jako stari iako se situacija kod nas nije promijenila  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

*2hope* najbolje je da se odmah narucis iduci kad dobis m, doktor ce ti sve reci sto trebas ponoviti, a neces izgubiti puno vremena. jer uvijek postoji sansa da skupljas na svoju ruku i onda ispadne da treba jos nesto.

----------


## sanda1977

> sorry *sanda*, nisam ziher, danas je bila prililčna gužva (a i šta je paž friz ? ) 
>  ...ja sam kratka svijetla kosa, i kažu najglasnija (ne u boli nego u smijehu i zezanciji) šta ću,nemogu si pomoć to je moja reakcija na nervozu, a i pozitiva je potrebna
> je kaj sad? ak je 3. dan znači da je punkcija 1.dan, ak je punkcija nulti dan, onda je ovo 2.dan ...pitam zato što mi je nekako to daleko do bete?! 12.12. ispadne 18 dan od punkcije i 16 dan od transfera? čitam tuda po forumu mi se čini ili druge vade betu ranije?


aaa mislim da sam te vidjela....blizu smo sjedile...a paž frizura ti je.....hm.....frizura.... :Laughing: 
hehehe,

----------


## sanda1977

svima hvala za podršku  :Heart:

----------


## 2hope

*Bubekica* hvala na odgovorima

----------


## bubekica

*2hope* nema na cemu. nadam se da ce ti vv donijeti srecu i drugi put!

----------


## Afraid

Sanda-good luck
Andi-welcome to club!I ja sam ovdje skroz nova.Tek sam dva puta bila na VV...

Evo cekam vjesticu.Trebala bi doci 28og ali danas sam na dnevnom ulosku primjetila onako tamniju krv.Trag uzak a dugacak oko 4cm...Stavila sam sad pred noc normalni ulozak.Ako bude jarkije crveno sutra ujztro mogu li to smatrati 1dc?...
Izluđuje me to odrađivanje 1dc od kad imam pcos...
Dok sam bila zdrava odmah 1dc je bila poplava...

----------


## sanda1977

zvala sam lab OPLODILA SE!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
jooj presretna sam!

----------


## sanda1977

zaboravila sam šta mi je sestra rekla za utriće...prije transfera,da ih stavljam ili popijem...mislim da mi je rekla da ih stavim ali malo ranije...

----------


## ruža82

Sanda super za stanicu, neka ti VV bude dobitan!!!!
da, stavi ih ranije da se stignu rastopiti, sretno sutra

----------


## mirelaj

*sanda1979*, Čestitamo ti na oplođenoj stanici :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Ja sam utrogestane vaginalno stavljala ( naštimaj si vrijeme da si uvijek slobodna ujutro, jer su ti obično pregledi ujutro, ja ih inače stavljam u 4.30 pa u 12,30 i u 20,30, i još ih stvaljam bez obzira što sam u 11 tjednu trudnoće,

----------


## mirelaj

*sanda1977*, vidim da isto imaš povišen TSH, obavezno nakon mjesec dana kontroliraj TSH, mi ti držimo fige za sutra da se tvoja hrabra mrvica ugnjezdi lijepo u tvoju trbu  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## mirelaj

*sanda1977* Evo nas opet, krivo sam pročitala za tvoj TSH,  baš se sad glupo osjećam

----------


## Afraid

Sanda bravoooo!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*afraid* jel krenula m?
*sanda* super!

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda1977* Evo nas opet, krivo sam pročitala za tvoj TSH,  baš se sad glupo osjećam


 :Very Happy:  :Love:

----------


## Afraid

A nemam ti pojma.Puno veci trag nego jucer.kao ping pong loptica...ima krvi,ali je tamnija..
Zvala na VV da se narucim i sestra me sprasila ko balavicu,da je to iscjedak,a ne M...:@
Cekam jos sutra bemu miša pa cu vidit.
Bilo bi super da dođe jer bi onda u petak isla i nemam tad obaveza...

----------


## ruža82

Afraid, eh tako ti je i meni jednom bilo, prvo nešto tako baš laganini pa sam čekala pravu mengu i dok je to krenulo i dok sam došla gore, doktor je rekao ako se dobro sječam da je sve krenulo i da je kasno za postupak!!!! i tako je opet propao jedan ciklus

----------


## hrki

Sanda1977 super za stanicu :Very Happy:  ,šaljem ti puno ,puno vibrica da se lijepo ugnijezdi kod tebe
Richy,brdo vibrica za UZV , sretno :Yes: 
Svim čekalicama bete da brojčice budu ogromne
Muma i Afraid  da krenete u postupak i da bude dobitan :Wink:

----------


## Afraid

Iako mi je ciklus neuredan sutra bi trebao po kalendaru doc..25ti dan
Boli me briga,sutra zovem i govorim sestri da mi je 1dc i bok!Pa ionako idem gore da mi dr.A kaze kakvi su hormoni i sta dalje...sta,pa po tom sto trebam obavit mogu doc i 15ti dc...

----------


## Muma

*Sanda1977* sretno sutra!
*hrki* hvala draga!
Meni danas krenula m i u četvrtak sam gore, napokon!!!  :Very Happy: 
E sad pitanje, ja sam kod doktora a njega nema u četvrtak...hoće li mi doktorica dati lijekove?!

----------


## Strašna

Hoce Muma, ne brini...ako je sve spremno, hoce!

----------


## Muma

> Hoce Muma, ne brini...ako je sve spremno, hoce!


Joj hvala ti, sad mogu odahnuti! Tj mogu skakati  :Very Happy: . 
Kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## Strašna

> Joj hvala ti, sad mogu odahnuti! Tj mogu skakati . 
> Kakva je situacija kod tebe?


Iskreno, bojim se da opet ništa....
Simptoma je kojekakvih bilo, ali sve umišljeni ili povezani s lijekovima koje uzimam. 
Danas mi je 8 dan nakon transfera....dvodnevnog četverostaničnog...

----------


## Muma

Znaš da nikakvih pravila nema, četverostanični ili blastica, simptomi-nesimptomi....držim ti palčeve!!!

----------


## Strašna

> Znaš da nikakvih pravila nema, četverostanični ili blastica, simptomi-nesimptomi....držim ti palčeve!!!


Hvala draga!

----------


## 123beba

Sanda, vidimo se sutra onda gore... sretno ti! Držim fige da bude uspješan transfer sa krasnom betom za 2 tjedna!

Medonija, sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu i da vrijeme do 12.12. proleti! Inače, i ja sam vadila betu 18 dnt... jedva sam dočekala!

Muma, sretno sa svim što je pred tobom! Da prvi bude uspješan!

Richy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak! 

Afraid, bolje ti je i doći ranije (2 dc) nego propustiti ciklus... a uvijek kada dođeš možeš dr reći kakav ti je bio koji dan pa neka on odluči kako je najbolje.  Ja sam došla 2 dc i onda sam dobila lijekove koje sam krenula pikati idućeg dana...

Strašna, niti ja  nisam imala simptoma (čak niti sada nemam nekakvih posebnih) pa je sve ok! Nema predaje! Bebica je tu i to ti samo još beta treba potvrditi... nemoj brinuti zbog simptoma! Sretno!

e i sad samo jedno pitanje... zna li tko jel sutra gore gužva jer bih ja trebala na uzv a ne znam kad otprilike da dođem... eto, ako tko zna koliko je otprilike punkcija i transfera bila bih zahvalna za info...  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

*Sanda1977*...svu sreću ti želim sutra i da se mrvica čvrsto primi za mamicu!!! :Klap: 
*Hrki...123beba*...šaljem vam pregršt virtualnih hugićaaaa!!! :Love: 
*Strašna*...držim fige da beta bude veeeeelika!!! :Yes:

----------


## marincezg

> E zene, ja u ovih par navrata sto sam bila gore, čula toliko o toj dr. da joj se ne bi popela ni za pregled, a kamoli na punkciju.mozda su to samo priče, i možda nije ni istina, ali mi se uvukao strah u kosti da me ne bi dopala radit punciju ako bude subotom.


ja sam pacijentica od dr. A ali doktorica me je pregledala 2-3 puta i sasvim je ok
tak da se ne brini.....

----------


## sandy0606

Sanda zelim da se mrvica sutra cvrsto primi za mamicu i ne pusta te narednih 9mj.  :Kiss:

----------


## Afraid

Evo dođem s treninga sad i na ulosku koji sam stavila prije treninga mi je sad normalna krv...znaci ipak mi je bio danas 1dc...a bas me briga.Ici cu u petak na 4dc...ionako sumnjam da su mi hormoni ok...nista ziher od pistupka dok to ne sredim...vidjet cete...

Jel ide koja u petak tamo?

----------


## sanda1977

Hvala vam svíma,nadam se da ce šve biti ok kad dodjem sutra,da se lijepo razvíja! Putujemo u 2 sata,a ja ne mogu ni zaspati...idem po svoju mrvicu!

----------


## Sandra1971

Večer svima  :Smile:  skroooz sam nova ovdje... probala sam odoljeti da se ne registriram, al ne mogu... teško mi je samoj iščekivati 7.12. za beturinu....ima li itko da je bio kod dr.A. 21.11. na transferu?

----------


## nov@

Pozdrav svima!
 Evo da se i ja uključim, nije me bilo jedno vrijeme i u meduvremenu se svasta dogodilo :Smile: 
Iza nas je 1.postupak - punkcija 5 stanica, 4 bile za oplodnju (IVF/ICSI),jedna nezrela. Na kraju nam ostao jedan dvodnevni četverostanični zametak koji je vračen i sad se nadamo najboljem  :Heart: 
Sretno svim trudilicama i čekalicama, nek nam je kraj godine plodan, i pod bor najljepši poklon   :Shy kiss:

----------


## Afraid

Cure dobro nam dosle ovdje!I ja sam nova i lakse je kad ima netko tko te tocno razumije...

Idem u petak u 11h napokon saznat situaciju s hormonima...

----------


## Sandra1971

> Cure dobro nam dosle ovdje!I ja sam nova i lakse je kad ima netko tko te tocno razumije...
> 
> Idem u petak u 11h napokon saznat situaciju s hormonima...


Hvala svima na dobrodošlici.... kako sam nova, samo kratko- kasno se udala, nakon 2.god. čekanja napravili sve pretrage... sve u redu kod nas, ali bebe nema... na VV prvi put sam bila 3/12. menopuri, 1 JS, koja se oplodila, ali se nije dijelila  :Crying or Very sad:  2.pokušaj 6/12. clomipheni-ništa-osim što me luđački boljela glava i nisam dobila nakon toga 2.mj., 19.11.2012.punktirano 6, jedna mrvica vraćena 21.11. i sad čekamo 7.12..... prva 2-3 dana me pikalo u jajnicima i 4-5 dan sam osjećala kao da ću dobiti  :Evil or Very Mad:  a sada više nemam ama baš nikakve simptome..... da li je to normalno???? E,da.... puuuno sreće svima.... dok se ne uhodam i ne pohvatam tko je u kojem dijelu postupka  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Pozdrav!
Evo i mene sutra gore, 3.dc. Držite palčeve da dobijem napokon te lijekove jer mi m nešto brljavi - postala skroz slaba za 2.dc, pitam se hoće li je sutra uopće biti; i hoće li to biti prepreka dobivanju lijekova. Uglavnom, strepim i nadam se da postajem pikalica!
Šaljem vam vibrice za lijepe vijesti, kvalitetne punkcije i odlične transfere, i narvno, pozitivne bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Afraid

Jedno pitanje-s obzirom da imam pcos i ciklus koji je nekad 35 dana,pa sad 24 dana..to bi znacilo da su i hormoni u komi jel?
Jeli ikoja id vas sa ovakvim problemima odmah nakon sto je dobila nalaze hormona krenula dalje sa pistupkom ili ste sve morale popravit hormone prvo terapijom?

----------


## sanda1977

evo da kažem da sam čuvalica dvodnevnog petostaničnog embrija  :Very Happy: !
biologinja je rekla da je odličan embrij!

----------


## Strašna

OOOooooo bravo draga!

----------


## Afraid

sanda odličan 5! :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> OOOooooo bravo draga!


 :Love:  samo da se sada primi

----------


## sanda1977

:Klap: 


> sanda odličan 5!

----------


## sandy0606

Jeeeeee.... sanda sretna sam zbog tebe.  :Smile: 
Svim novim curkama, dobro dosle. 
Cekalicama i trudilicama puno strpljenja zelim.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

Sanda čestitam!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Jeeeeee.... sanda sretna sam zbog tebe. 
> Svim novim curkama, dobro dosle. 
> Cekalicama i trudilicama puno strpljenja zelim.


 :Preskace uze:

----------


## mativa

Sanda sad samo odmaraj i cuvaj svoju mrvicu... nove curke samo hrabro

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* super!
*afraid* ukoliko je stanje s hormonima klasicna slika pcos-a (lh visi od fsh) za to ti nema nikakve terapije. obicno se prije postupka koriste kontracepcijske jedan (ili vise) ciklus kako bi se jajnici "primirili" i kako bi stimulacija bila sto uspjesnija. predlazem ti da ne razbijas glavu dok ne dobijes sve potrebne informacije, a dobit ces ih u petak.

i za kraj - mozda nije moje da komentiram i dijelim packe, ali molim vas da na ovoj temi vibrice i postove koji se sastoje samo od smajlica izbacite, kako bi nam svima tema bila sto pregledlenija i informacije sto lakse dostupne. za sve ostalo imamo odbrojavanja, na prije zaceca i na potpomognutoj.

----------


## sanda1977

danas je gore bila jedna punkcija i dva transfera!
cure....sretno!
pun mjehur me izludio danas....mislim da mi je to najgore....punkcija je majka naspram držanja punog mjehura!

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* super!
> *afraid* ukoliko je stanje s hormonima klasicna slika pcos-a (lh visi od fsh) za to ti nema nikakve terapije. obicno se prije postupka koriste kontracepcijske jedan (ili vise) ciklus kako bi se jajnici "primirili" i kako bi stimulacija bila sto uspjesnija. predlazem ti da ne razbijas glavu dok ne dobijes sve potrebne informacije, a dobit ces ih u petak.
> 
> i za kraj - mozda nije moje da komentiram i dijelim packe, ali molim vas da na ovoj temi vibrice i postove koji se sastoje samo od smajlica izbacite, kako bi nam svima tema bila sto pregledlenija i informacije sto lakse dostupne. za sve ostalo imamo odbrojavanja, na prije zaceca i na potpomognutoj.


a joj ja sam te smajliće zatrpala....sorry....

----------


## bubekica

> danas je gore bila jedna punkcija i dva transfera!
> cure....sretno!
> pun mjehur me izludio danas....mislim da mi je to najgore....punkcija je majka naspram držanja punog mjehura!


ufff, ne bih se bas slozila s tim, valjda ovisi o tome koliko je folikula...
ne smetaju meni smajlici, samo znam da bi mogle dobiti po prstima od sefica  :Smile:  a i na ovaj nacin pozivam curke da se jave na odbrojavanje.

----------


## sanda1977

> ufff, ne bih se bas slozila s tim, valjda ovisi o tome koliko je folikula...
> ne smetaju meni smajlici, samo znam da bi mogle dobiti po prstima od sefica  a i na ovaj nacin pozivam curke da se jave na odbrojavanje.


ma znam....naravno da ovisi...ali ja inaće imam stalno pun mjehur..hehehhe

----------


## 123beba

Sanda, bravo za mrvicu!!!!

Novim damama želim dobrodošlicu i ispunjenje svih želja!!!!! Sretno

Ja sam danas uspjela nadmašiti samu sebe  :Smile:  nadobudno sam došla gore i čim sam zakoračila na 2 kat sjetila sam se da moja povijest bolesti, uputnica i zdravstvena stoje na stolu u boravku  :Smile: ))) I tako, moram doći u petak opet donjeti uputnicu.  :Smile:  inače, moja mrvica dobro napreduje, jajnik se smiruje i dr kaže da je sve super!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Pozdrav cure!
Evo od danas sam i ja vrlo sretna pikalica, po prvi put.  :Very Happy:  Dobila gonale i preksutra ponovno pregled da ne bi bilo nečeg neočekivanog.
Gužva je bila, ali koliko sam registrirala, bilo je više punkcija i transfera nego pregleda poslije.
Baš sam uzbuđena i jedva čekam vidjeti kako će se situacija razvijati...
Šaljem vam svima kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Love:

----------


## Afraid

Ajme cure pogledam sad uputnicu za pregled za sutra i pise datum 18.10... Znaci istekla prije 10 dana....oce mi progledat kroz prste ili da svratim kod gin. sutra prije VV po novu?

----------


## mativa

123beba  :Klap:

----------


## mativa

Ma progledat ce ti kroz prste, meni su uvazili uputnicu sa kasnjenjem od dva tjedna

----------


## snupi

bravo muma!!

----------


## sanda1977

muma  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure!
Uspjela sam danas obaviti i svoje prvo samostalno pikanje, i to na poslu! Sve je bilo super, baš školski. Mogla bi se navući  :Laughing: 
*sanda1977* sad odmaraj i čuvaj mrvu!
*Afraid* nadam se da si riješila danas
*beba123*  :Klap:  samo tako dalje

----------


## Afraid

Evo mene s VV...dr.A rekao da je nalaz uobucajen za pcos.Nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju.Poslje 07.01 na 3 dc opet doci sad svom dokumentacijom....evo hormona

S-guk=5.9 mmol/l
Amh=71.2 pmol/L
Inz=142.3 pmol/L
Tsh3-ul=1.78 mU/L
Lh=19.32 IU/L
Fsh=5.50 IU/L
T=2.9 H nmol/L
E2=160 pmol/L
Prl=274 mIU/L
Dheas=5.3 umol/L
Shbg=114.6nmol
Fai=2.5 %

Evo cure koje imate iskustva sa hormonima znate li vi ovo ocitat ili nes...

----------


## Richy

Evo da javim sretne vijesti!!Danas obavila prvi ultrazvucni pregled kao trudnica....iako jos nisam svjesna toga?!?!Ali danas je dr.Alebic potvrdio....veselo nam kuca jedno maleno srceko!!!Preeeeesretni smo!!!!Doktor je prezadovoljan i kaze da je ovo pravo umjetnicko djelo...ha,ha...Neopisiv osjecaj srece!!!Zelim da svaka od vas koja jos nije,da cim prije doceka ovakav dar s neba!!!Ljubim vas!!

----------


## Afraid

Ajme super!...sto vise zelim cut ovakve pozitive sa VV! :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Richy* bravo za srčeko  :Klap: . Nek naraste veliki bebolinac!

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo da javim sretne vijesti!!Danas obavila prvi ultrazvucni pregled kao trudnica....iako jos nisam svjesna toga?!?!Ali danas je dr.Alebic potvrdio....veselo nam kuca jedno maleno srceko!!!Preeeeesretni smo!!!!Doktor je prezadovoljan i kaze da je ovo pravo umjetnicko djelo...ha,ha...Neopisiv osjecaj srece!!!Zelim da svaka od vas koja jos nije,da cim prije doceka ovakav dar s neba!!!Ljubim vas!!


odlično!  :Love: 
sigurna sam sto posto da nisam pogriješila izbor bolnice...ako sada ne uspije,opet idem na vv!
a dr mi je dao nadimak TIHI NINĐA  :Laughing:

----------


## 123beba

sanda, zašto tihi nindža??? a što se tie bolnice, ja sam jako sretna sa ovim izborom. Svi su mi svaki put bili jako ljubazni i dragi, a dr je uvijek ostavio odličan dojam...

muma, baš sam sretna što si krenula i svaka čast za pikanje!!!!! Želim ti krasne js, uspješnu oplodnju, super transfer i najviše od svega krasnu betu u ovom postupku!!!!

Richy, čestitam za srčeko! Čuvaj ga, mazi i pazi!

----------


## mirelaj

*Richy*, bravo za srčeko  :Klap:  :Klap: 



> Evo da javim sretne vijesti!!Danas obavila prvi ultrazvucni pregled kao trudnica....iako jos nisam svjesna toga?!?!Ali danas je dr.Alebic potvrdio....veselo nam kuca jedno maleno srceko!!!Preeeeesretni smo!!!!Doktor je prezadovoljan i kaze da je ovo pravo umjetnicko djelo...ha,ha...Neopisiv osjecaj srece!!!Zelim da svaka od vas koja jos nije,da cim prije doceka ovakav dar s neba!!!Ljubim vas!!

----------


## Richy

*Afraid..Muma...123beba....Sanda1977...*hvala vam svima od sveg srca!!!Izbor bolnice je definitivno pravi, nisam nikada ni sumnjala u to, iako se ovome sada nisam puno nadala!?Ali, eto i ja sam se uvjerila da se čuda zaista dešavaju u životu!!Ekipa gore je fantastična, od doktora do sestara...svi su brižni, pažljivi i predobri!!U to nemojte uopće sumnjati!!Držim fige svima da što prije doživite ovo što sam ja, i svima vama šaljem malo one " trudničke prašine " za sreću!!Ja se iskreno nadam da ću ovo uspješno izgurati do samoga kraja, da ćemo bebica i ja biti veliki borci  i da ćemo se za 9.mjeseci grliti,maziti i paziti!Moj mužić i ja smo presretni, jer smo dobili najbolji mogući poklon za Božić, ali i za cijeli život!!Ljubim vas!! :Bye:

----------


## nov@

> *Afraid..Muma...123beba....Sanda1977...*hvala vam svima od sveg srca!!!Izbor bolnice je definitivno pravi, nisam nikada ni sumnjala u to, iako se ovome sada nisam puno nadala!?Ali, eto i ja sam se uvjerila da se čuda zaista dešavaju u životu!!Ekipa gore je fantastična, od doktora do sestara...svi su brižni, pažljivi i predobri!!U to nemojte uopće sumnjati!!Držim fige svima da što prije doživite ovo što sam ja, i svima vama šaljem malo one " trudničke prašine " za sreću!!Ja se iskreno nadam da ću ovo uspješno izgurati do samoga kraja, da ćemo bebica i ja biti veliki borci  i da ćemo se za 9.mjeseci grliti,maziti i paziti!Moj mužić i ja smo presretni, jer smo dobili najbolji mogući poklon za Božić, ali i za cijeli život!!Ljubim vas!!


Čestitam! I  podpisujem sve pohvale za ekipu na VV!

----------


## hrki

Richy,čestitam na srčeku :Klap: .Uživaj u ostatku trudnoće :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, zašto tihi nindža??? a što se tie bolnice, ja sam jako sretna sa ovim izborom. Svi su mi svaki put bili jako ljubazni i dragi, a dr je uvijek ostavio odličan dojam...
> 
> muma, baš sam sretna što si krenula i svaka čast za pikanje!!!!! Želim ti krasne js, uspješnu oplodnju, super transfer i najviše od svega krasnu betu u ovom postupku!!!!
> 
> Richy, čestitam za srčeko! Čuvaj ga, mazi i pazi!


hehehe, a nije me ćuo kada sam se skinula za pregled,a ja već bila kod stola za pregled....pa mi je rekao da sam kao tihi ninđa...

----------


## sanda1977

Richy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~:-d

----------


## 123beba

A baš je fora taj naš dr  :Smile:  a tihi nindza rules  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> A baš je fora taj naš dr  a tihi nindza rules


je fora je... :Wink: 
ja već umirem od dosade....kako se računa dan transfer? da li mi je ovo 3 ili 4 dnt?
transfer bio 28.11.

----------


## Muma

Bok cure!
Danas je bila gore velika gužva, još nisam vidjela takvu situaciju, bilo je čak 8 transfera...
Ja sam i dalje na 2 gonala.
*sanda1977* danas ti je 3. dan; dan transfera se ne računa

----------


## sanda1977

> Bok cure!
> Danas je bila gore velika gužva, još nisam vidjela takvu situaciju, bilo je čak 8 transfera...
> Ja sam i dalje na 2 gonala.
> *sanda1977* danas ti je 3. dan; dan transfera se ne računa


mislila sam ali nisam bila sigurna... :Wink:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Evo da javim sretne vijesti!!Danas obavila prvi ultrazvucni pregled kao trudnica....iako jos nisam svjesna toga?!?!Ali danas je dr.Alebic potvrdio....veselo nam kuca jedno maleno srceko!!!Preeeeesretni smo!!!!Doktor je prezadovoljan i kaze da je ovo pravo umjetnicko djelo...ha,ha...Neopisiv osjecaj srece!!!Zelim da svaka od vas koja jos nije,da cim prije doceka ovakav dar s neba!!!Ljubim vas!!


Richy,čestitam na  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mima235

> Evo mene s VV...dr.A rekao da je nalaz uobucajen za pcos.Nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju.Poslje 07.01 na 3 dc opet doci sad svom dokumentacijom....evo hormona
> 
> S-guk=5.9 mmol/l
> Amh=71.2 pmol/L
> Inz=142.3 pmol/L
> Tsh3-ul=1.78 mU/L
> Lh=19.32 IU/L
> Fsh=5.50 IU/L
> T=2.9 H nmol/L
> ...


Ja ni nemam nalaz hormona,što si ga pitala da ti da?

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja ni nemam nalaz hormona,što si ga pitala da ti da?


nemam ni je.....odmah je završio u kartonu...

----------


## Afraid

Pa pisale su mi te vrjednosti na onom papiru koji uvijek furas sa sobom...ona osobna anamneza na kojoj ti pise sta kako dalje...

----------


## sanda1977

> Pa pisale su mi te vrjednosti na onom papiru koji uvijek furas sa sobom...ona osobna anamneza na kojoj ti pise sta kako dalje...


meni ne...ne piše nalaz

----------


## Afraid

Nemam pojma...moj papir je uzeo,stavio u printer,nalaz iz lab. Copy pejsto na moj papir...

----------


## Muma

I ja sam danas virnula u svoj papir i hormone, bolje da nisam, 3.dc estradiol  <73 (ref 99-cca400). Ali se nadam da mi to samo povećava mogućnost jače terapije i da će sve biti ok. Iako sam razočarana, zašto je uvijek nizak...

----------


## bubekica

*muma* estradiol ce ti rasti kako ce ici stimulacija, bez brige,
*afraid* hormone ti iskometiram sutra na pp, ja imam svoj nalaz doma jer sam ga radila na vv prije nego sam uopce krenula kod doktora.

----------


## Afraid

> *muma* estradiol ce ti rasti kako ce ici stimulacija, bez brige,
> *afraid* hormone ti iskometiram sutra na pp, ja imam svoj nalaz doma jer sam ga radila na vv prije nego sam uopce krenula kod doktora.


E super,tnx :Smile:

----------


## sivka

Pozdrav cure, najprije da čestitam svim curkama koje su uspjele,pa pikalicama i čekalicama.. :Zaljubljen: evo meni konačno moja cijenjena M stigla danas ( 1dc ) kasnila mi 10 dana, u pon. zovem gore da se naručim za vađenje hormona...i dalje budemo vidli kaj bu dr.A rekao ...e sad me zanima dali kad gore vadim hormone u lab. MM obavi spermiogram, idemo domeka ili čekamo nalaze tamo pa se onda javimo dr?  :Confused:

----------


## mirelaj

*Sivka*, budu te vaginalno pregledali i izvadili krv, i onda će te pozvati da opet dođeš slijedeći mjesec 3 dc (tad su ti nalazi gotovi ) onda ili ideš u postupak ili na neke pretrage, bar je meni tako bilo

----------


## sivka

*mirelaj*hvala ti puno na odgovoru! Znači tako to ide na VV.. :Rolling Eyes:  super sad i to znam...pozzz.

----------


## clematis

Evo curke da se i ja javim.
Moja dijagnoza je, nema lijevog jajovoda, ali dr kaze da imam jako veliku zalihu antralaca  :Smile: 
papa mi je vec 3. u godinu dana i uredna je, briseve jos nisam stigla napraviti, moja ginicka ih trenutno ne radi jer joj je sestra na bolovanju.
Muz je isao na spermiogram i doc kaze da u svojoj karijeri nije vidio tak dobar spermiogram  :Very Happy: , naravno ovaj moj preponosan.
Sad cekam nalaze od hormona i u sijecnju bi trebali krenuti u postupak.
A. kaze da ako ovulacija bude na desno jajniku onda idemo na inseminaciju a ako je na lijevom onda punkcija.
I da bit cu na nekoj maloj terapiji klomifenima.

----------


## nov@

Bok svima!
Neznam gdje da postavim pitanje pa ću ga ovdje, nemojte mi zamjerati  :Undecided: 
Ako ima koja cura voljna pomoći mi, iz Vž/Čk i ide na VV tokom ovog mjeseca,molim da mi se javi. 
(u pitanju je podizanje ljekova u ljekarni na VV)
Hvala unaprijed i ispričavam se kaj sam upala s ovime....

----------


## Sandra1971

12dpt test na trudnocu -  :Sad:  da ne čekam VV i 7.12. sad sam vadila krv pa ćemo vidjeti nalaze večeras..... Čekam.....

----------


## Strašna

i meni je danas 14dpt, pa test - .
preksutra sluzbeno betu vadim i javljam gore.

----------


## Reni76

sandra1971 da se iznenadis!

----------


## Reni76

strasna da ipak beta pokaze tri brojcice

----------


## Sandra1971

> sandra1971 da se iznenadis!



Svečano prijavljujem svoju betu - 0,2  :Shock:  nema je.................... idemo dalje, tek nam je treći put  :Laughing:  do 42.godine imam još 9 mj.pa možda se zalomi  :Very Happy: 

Drage moje, želim Vam svima sve naj, naj....pikalicama, trudnicama, čekalicama.... sad kad sam Vas našla, ostajem ovdje bez obzira na sve!!!! Sad samo da dođe vještica pa u nove pobjede  :Laughing:

----------


## bubili

cure trebam pomoć
treba mi broj na koji se mogu naručit u koje vrijeme da zovem
hvala

----------


## Sandra1971

> cure trebam pomoć
> treba mi broj na koji se mogu naručit u koje vrijeme da zovem
> hvala



Ako je VV broj ti je 01/ 2353907 kad god nazoveš jave se-prekrasne su sve sestre, najbolje ujutro oko 8,00

----------


## bubili

> Ako je VV broj ti je 01/ 2353907 kad god nazoveš jave se-prekrasne su sve sestre, najbolje ujutro oko 8,00


puno hvala

----------


## mativa

Sandra1971 stvarno mi je zao... Sad se odmori i sljedece godine ce se sigurno zalomiti!

----------


## sanda1977

> Svečano prijavljujem svoju betu - 0,2  nema je.................... idemo dalje, tek nam je treći put  do 42.godine imam još 9 mj.pa možda se zalomi 
> 
> Drage moje, želim Vam svima sve naj, naj....pikalicama, trudnicama, čekalicama.... sad kad sam Vas našla, ostajem ovdje bez obzira na sve!!!! Sad samo da dođe vještica pa u nove pobjede



zalomit će se...mora  :rock:

----------


## sanda1977

> i meni je danas 14dpt, pa test - .
> preksutra sluzbeno betu vadim i javljam gore.


draga.... :Taps:

----------


## 123beba

Sandra, baš mi je žao... Želim ti da svoj rođendan dočekas kao lijepa i debela trudnica! Drzi se!

----------


## Sandra1971

> Sandra, baš mi je žao... Želim ti da svoj rođendan dočekas kao lijepa i debela trudnica! Drzi se!



 :Smile:  baš je transfer bio 21.11. točno 9.mj.prije rođendana mogla sam dobiti najljeeeeepši rođendanski poklon   :Laughing:  eh, baš sam se nadala, al eto.... bude valjda... hvala ti na željama... nek ti se vrate da i ti tako budeš lijepa bebela  :Klap:

----------


## frka

> Svečano prijavljujem svoju betu - 0,2  nema je.................... idemo dalje, tek nam je treći put  do 42.godine imam još 9 mj.pa možda se zalomi 
> 
> Drage moje, želim Vam svima sve naj, naj....pikalicama, trudnicama, čekalicama.... sad kad sam Vas našla, ostajem ovdje bez obzira na sve!!!! Sad samo da dođe vještica pa u nove pobjede


Sandra, žao mi je... nadam se da znaš da neke druge bolnice ne odbijaju žene 42+...

----------


## Sandra1971

> Sandra, žao mi je... nadam se da znaš da neke druge bolnice ne odbijaju žene 42+...


Frka draga, raspitat ću se i dogovoriti sama sa sobom što dalje  :Smile:  Hvala na informaciji.... svakako vrijedi pokušati... razgovarat ću s dr.A kad budem išla u petak

----------


## sami_os

Cure, da li se nekakvi papiri za postupak trebaju ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika? Imam neku informaciju ali mi nije jasno.. :neznam:

----------


## sanda1977

> Cure, da li se nekakvi papiri za postupak trebaju ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika? Imam neku informaciju ali mi nije jasno..


ako nisi bila u postupku,moraš....da....a nešto mi je dr A.govorio da će se prije svakog postupka,po novom morati ovjeravati kod jb papiri....pristanci itd....i da je jako ljut na to....da je to nepotrebno,već samo uzimaju pare bez veze...još nije stupilo na snagu...ali će ti to dr sve reći šta trebaš... :Yes:

----------


## Muma

Ja sam sad u postupku IVF-a i nisam morala ništa ovjeravati kod javnog bilježnika. Jedino sam potpisala pristanak na postupak...

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja sam sad u postupku IVF-a i nisam morala ništa ovjeravati kod javnog bilježnika. Jedino sam potpisala pristanak na postupak...


tako sam i ja...ali navodno da će se po novom morati svaki puta ovjeravati kod jb....eto to mi je rekao dr A. vidno uznemiren zbog toga....a kada će se to morati-nemam pojma....i da od 1.12. bolovanje se može i kod soc.ginek. otvoriti...danas mi je rekla dr o.p.

----------


## frka

sami_os, za sada kod jb samo parovi koji nisu u braku trebaju ovjeriti izjavu o vanbračnoj zajednici. a što će biti s ostalim "ovjerama" ćemo još vidjeti... ali ako će se stvarno svaki put sve ovjeravati... ne znam što bih rekla - nisu normalni...

----------


## sami_os

Čula sam da je jedna cura, koja ide u  postupak na VV, išla kod JB na ovjeru papira, 50 kn...U braku je..Za sjest i plakat.. Kako poticajno.. Još ne mogu ni dobiti putne troškove jer se IVF radi i u Os.. Rezultati nisu bitni.. A jesmo jadni!!! :Klap:

----------


## Anna1

.... ja idem u subotu gore.....

----------


## nataša

> Cure, da li se nekakvi papiri za postupak trebaju ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika? Imam neku informaciju ali mi nije jasno..


 nisu mi priznali kopiju vjenčanog lista pa mi je ona psihologinja rekla da ili ću ju ovjeriti kod bilježnika i dati skoro 50 kn ili nek izvadim novi vjenčani list, što je valjda samo nekih 20 kuna biljega...ja toliko znam... pa sam vadila novi, i odnijela original :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marincezg

> Svečano prijavljujem svoju betu - 0,2  nema je.................... idemo dalje, tek nam je treći put  do 42.godine imam još 9 mj.pa možda se zalomi 
> 
> Drage moje, želim Vam svima sve naj, naj....pikalicama, trudnicama, čekalicama.... sad kad sam Vas našla, ostajem ovdje bez obzira na sve!!!! Sad samo da dođe vještica pa u nove pobjede


zao mi je kaj ti nije uspjelo iz 3-ceg pokusaja ali nedaj se jer jos imas sanse
sretno......
meni je za 6 mj. 41. pa se nadam da ce se i meni zalomit  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Službeno potvrdjujem svoju negativnu betu  :Sad: 
Po ne znam koji put  :Sad: 
Trebam se javit iza nove godine. U 2.mj se nadam klomifenskom postupku!

----------


## piki

Strašna  :Love:  Drži se. Možda ćemo skupa u 2 mj. Ja moram popiti kontracepciju sljedeći ciklus i onda stimulacija kraj prvog početkom drugog mj.

----------


## sanda1977

> Službeno potvrdjujem svoju negativnu betu 
> Po ne znam koji put 
> Trebam se javit iza nove godine. U 2.mj se nadam klomifenskom postupku!


i ovdje te grlim  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Službeno potvrdjujem svoju negativnu betu 
> Po ne znam koji put 
> Trebam se javit iza nove godine. U 2.mj se nadam klomifenskom postupku!


Strašna  :Love:  bit će sigurno! 2013.je naša godina  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> zao mi je kaj ti nije uspjelo iz 3-ceg pokusaja ali nedaj se jer jos imas sanse
> sretno......
> meni je za 6 mj. 41. pa se nadam da ce se i meni zalomit


Ma stići ćemo biti sretne trudnice 2013.  :Very Happy:  ... ako se ja nadam do kolovoza stići i ti ćeš!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala *Sanda1977*, i *Sandra1971*....hvala drage moje...

----------


## 123beba

Strašna, tako mi je žao... držim  :fige:  da veljača bude najsretniji mjesec za tebe i našu dragu piki...

----------


## hrki

Strašna žao mi je ,šaljem jedan virtualni :Love:

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*, da ti ovdje dam jedan virtualni  :Love: , nek ti je sretna 2013.
Meni danas 9.dc, dobila do sad 17 gonala a simptomi nula bodova. Dr.A se ne izjašnjava ali ne čini mi se zadovoljan. Sutra ponovno pregled pa ćemo vidjeti... Ne znam uopće što misliti. Danas me jedino drže promjene raspoloženja, probudila se skroz zadovoljna, postala depresivna a sad nervozna do neba.
Svima vam šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure moje...uzvraćam zagrljaje i vibrice...
Ja sam se opet oboružala pozitivom. Odlucila ova dva ciklusa uživat. Napokon bez kontracepcije i ostalih lijekova...
Jednostavno, šta bude, bude... Prepuštam se mužu u ruke :D

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala *Sanda1977*, i *Sandra1971*....hvala drage moje...


svaki neuspijeh ostavlja trag na nama....ali nas i ojača.... :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

> svaki neuspijeh ostavlja trag na nama....ali nas i ojača....


Lijepo rečeno  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Moe

Znate li možda mogu li doći s uputnicom za TSH na Vuk Vrhovac da mi tamo izvade krv (u koje doba), i treba li biti natašte.
Moj ginekolog je rekao da mogu s uputnicom u bolnicu - a ne znam jel to podrazumijeva Vuk Vrhovac.
Thnx.

----------


## bubekica

*Moe* najbolje da se narucis na VV, mislim da je tel 2353-846. kad sam vadila hormone u 3.mj. dosla sam cca 7:45, s uputnicom, nisam se narucila, ali sestra mi je rekla da vise vole da se pacijenti naruce da znaju kalkulirati.. koliko znam za tsh ne trebas biti na taste.
druga opcija je rebro, zavod za nuklearnu medicinu, svako jutro 7-9.

----------


## Moe

> *Moe* najbolje da se narucis na VV, mislim da je tel 2353-846. kad sam vadila hormone u 3.mj. dosla sam cca 7:45, s uputnicom, nisam se narucila, ali sestra mi je rekla da vise vole da se pacijenti naruce da znaju kalkulirati.. koliko znam za tsh ne trebas biti na taste.
> druga opcija je rebro, zavod za nuklearnu medicinu, svako jutro 7-9.


hvala ti!

----------


## analoneta

cure ja malo citam sad ove zadnje postove..ovo sa ovjeravanjem kod javnog biljeznika ....el se to sve promjenilo donosenjem tog novog zakona ili sta....neke su mozda upoznate sa mojim slucajem i da cu rodit bebu i da ce ishod biti smrtonosan i normalno dat cu si uzet pauzu od godine dana da ce dovedem u red,sto u glavi sto sa kilama uglavnom jos neke stvari da meni bude bolje...i sad malo listam i sve mi za nepovjerovat...jel to znaci da kad budem ja opet krenila gore da cu se nac u hrpi papira...... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## clematis

ok jedno tehnicko pitanje, danassam dobila mengu i trebala sam nazvati u vv da se narucim 3dc. Ali bila sam na poslu i nisam mogla nazvati prije 3 pa se nisam stigla narucit. jel mogu sutra nazvati ili kak to sad ide? naravno u ponedjeljak mi je vec 4 dc.

----------


## TinaB

Bila sam danas na VV i krećemo na AIH!! Dobila sam Klomifen 2x1 i u četvrtak imam prvu fm. Baš sam happy - napokon se nešto događa!!

----------


## Muma

*clematis*, sutra samo dođi gore!
*TinaB* juppppiiiii  :Very Happy:  (stari avatarčić mi je bio ljepši  :Razz: )

----------


## clematis

> *clematis*, sutra samo dođi gore!
> *TinaB* juppppiiiii  (stari avatarčić mi je bio ljepši )


i to se tak moze? pa jel bu bio doktor tam sutra?

joj fakat se nadam da bude i da cu stici ovaj mjesec sve odraditi tak da lijepo u 01/13 krenem sa umjetnom ( naravno ako brisevi i hormoni budu ok)

----------


## Sandra1971

> ok jedno tehnicko pitanje, danassam dobila mengu i trebala sam nazvati u vv da se narucim 3dc. Ali bila sam na poslu i nisam mogla nazvati prije 3 pa se nisam stigla narucit. jel mogu sutra nazvati ili kak to sad ide? naravno u ponedjeljak mi je vec 4 dc.


Ovo mi se još nije dogodilo  :Laughing:  samo sam znala osvanuti bez naručivanja 3dc-ponedjeljkom.... oni ti rade na odjelu subotom, nazovi ujutro odmah oko 08,00 i javit će ti se neka od sestara koje rade s dr.A. pa ju pitaj za savjet, jer znam da nedjeljom ne rade punkcije ni transfere,a da li uopće rade nedjeljom-to ne znam....

----------


## Sandra1971

> Bila sam danas na VV i krećemo na AIH!! Dobila sam Klomifen 2x1 i u četvrtak imam prvu fm. Baš sam happy - napokon se nešto događa!!


Sretnoooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Analoneta,
pratim i znam kako je teška i tužna tvoja situacija.
Žao mi je jako... ~~~~~ipak šaljem vibrice maloj Evolet.

----------


## clematis

i tko ce danas do vv, zovem od 7 i po i nitko se ne javlja....nego ja si sad razmisljam da li uopce i trebam doci 3dc.
naime, tek u utorak/srijedu ce mi bit gotovi nalazi krvi i briseva, a doc je rekao da cemo ako sve bude u redu tek u sijecnju doci na red.
da li ja moram ici na jos neki pregled koji se mora obavit od 3-5 dc ili dolazim samo na neke konzultacije?ili da se samo pojavim tam i pravim se luda?

----------


## sami_os

Eto, i mi naručeni za prvi pregled  :Smile:  Nazvala sam 1. d.c. i naručena za 10. d.c. Da li je prvi dolazak samo razgovor sa dr. A. i upute za dalje ili obuhvaća i pregled ultrazvukom?

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* moj savjet je da nazoves u ponedjeljak i objasnis sestri citavu situaciju, sigurno ce imati razumijevanja. 
*sami_os* prvi pregled je obavezno i uzv da se vidi kakvo je stanje, barem koliko ja znam, neka me netko slobodno ispravi. sretno!

----------


## sami_os

> *clematis* moj savjet je da nazoves u ponedjeljak i objasnis sestri citavu situaciju, sigurno ce imati razumijevanja. 
> *sami_os* prvi pregled je obavezno i uzv da se vidi kakvo je stanje, barem koliko ja znam, neka me netko slobodno ispravi. sretno!


Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* sad sam malo pazljivije procitala sto si napisala. pretpostavljam da ti je dok rekao da se javis 3dc s nalazima, onda tek kad dobis te nalaze javljas se iduci ciklus (to ce ti past u sijecanj) na 3dc. ali mozes napraviti i tako kako sam napisala u prethodnom postu, nazoves i pravis se malo blesava  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Bok cure!
Danas je dolazak na VV konkurirao osvajanju neke planine. Ja stigla, i to na vrijeme, ali na povratku buseva i tramvaja ni od kud.
Nije bilo uopće gužve gore, sukladno vremenu. Moj današnji status je 12 folikulića i punkcija u utorak. Zadovoljna za sad...

----------


## mativa

Muma... jako lijepa brojka!
Sretno u utorak!!!!

----------


## sami_os

Eto ja se uvijek nečega naknadno sjetim  :Smile:  Za prvi dolazak sestra mi je rekla da dođemo do 10 h, uputnice ja za pregled i suprug za spermiogram. Našla sam negdje podatak da se spermiogram radi od 9-9,30, ne znam jel to još uvijek tako. Ima li tko kakve svježe informacije?

----------


## anabela1

Muma držim fige da ovaj bude dobitni. Zajedno smo bile prošli puta ti na inseminaciji a ja na transferu pa si mi ostala u sjećanju

----------


## Muma

> Muma držim fige da ovaj bude dobitni. Zajedno smo bile prošli puta ti na inseminaciji a ja na transferu pa si mi ostala u sjećanju


Ma da? Kako me se samo sjećaš? Hvala ti, danas me malo počeo hvatati strah za sutrašnju punkciju ali sve ću ja to izdržati  :voodoo: 
Da li danas stavljam natrii tetrab. ako je sutra punkcija? Zna netko?

----------


## ruža82

Muma sretno sutra na punkciji, danas ne stavljaš  više vaginalete !!

----------


## Muma

> Muma sretno sutra na punkciji, danas ne stavljaš  više vaginalete !!


Hvala. Ja sam pitala sestre ali dobila sam diplomatski odgovor "do punkcije". I meni je nekako logično da ne treba večer prije (i onako sam ih potrošila preko 10 do sad, dobro da sam imala viška).

----------


## medonija

evo da javim i ovdje, ja sam jučer popiškila + !!!  :Very Happy:  pravi tamno plavi i debeli!  :Klap: 
u srijedu idem vadit betu, pa me zanima se za betu javim prvo sestrama ili odmah samo sjednem kod labaratorija pa me zovu? nešto mi je u sjećanju da trebam doći u 8h ujutro, ali nisam ziher ?!

----------


## BigBlue

Bravo medonija, čestitam!!!! Baš sam krenula vidjeti ima li novosti od tebe jer si mi na listi  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeliku troznamenkastu ß!

Ima li novosti od nov@?

----------


## bubekica

*medonija*  :Very Happy: 
betu dodjes vaditi u 8, sestrama predas uputnicu, pricekas kod laboratorija vadjenje krvi i onda si free do cca 10 kad ce te pozvati doktor.

----------


## medonija

kaj trebam uputnicu?! uopće mi to nije palo na pamet...
dobro da sam pitala tu

----------


## medonija

*BigBlue* vjerujem da će biti velika beta jer na kućnom testu se praktički prvo pojavio +, a tek onda kontrolna crta  :Laughing:

----------


## nov@

> Bravo medonija, čestitam!!!! Baš sam krenula vidjeti ima li novosti od tebe jer si mi na listi 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeliku troznamenkastu ß!
> 
> Ima li novosti od nov@?


Evo, 12dpt dobila sam spotting, to traje još i sad,nešto crvenkasto smeđe i oskudno, sva sam se ¨ispuhnula¨i kućni test je negativan.
 Jutros sa vadila krv, rezultati su poslijepodne. Eto...šta reći još...nada još uvijek postoji...

----------


## medonija

*nov@*  :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

> *BigBlue* vjerujem da će biti velika beta jer na kućnom testu se praktički prvo pojavio +, a tek onda kontrolna crta


Možda ćeš ponavljati moj scenarij  :Wink: 
Javi rezultate!  :Kiss: 

*Nov@* - baš mi je drago da si se javila! Nadam se drugačijem nalazu ß!

Da ne zachatavam dalje temu koja bi trebala biti informativna, želim vam sve najbolje, a i za dobre i za loše vijesti se možete javiti na Odbrojavanje. Lakše je kad se podijeli. Sretno!

----------


## medonija

znači za vađenje ß sigurno treba uputnica?

----------


## bubekica

> znači za vađenje ß sigurno treba uputnica?


tako je!

----------


## sanda1977

evo da i ovdje napišem betu 188,4...na 12 dnt..... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## tihhha

drage rode,
evo da sam se i ja priključim.
danas sam zvala VV, 17.12. sam naručena kod dr a.
zanimaju me vaša iskustva, rade li se kod njih sve pretrage (osim onih u petrovoj), kakva im je usjpešnost?
to ne mogu nigdje naći.
iza nas je 3,5 godine tuge i borbe  :Sad:  2 lpsc i 1 histeroskopija, zadnje neprohodan desni jajovod...
hvala svima unaprijed na info.

----------


## Sandra1971

Medonija Sanda1977.... Trudnice  :Smile:  čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Medonija Sanda1977.... Trudnice  čestitam!!!!!!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*sanda1977* juhuhuhu  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam sutra na punkciji, nadam se istom scenariju poslije Božića  :Smile:

----------


## nov@

Najprije Sanda1977, Medonija, čestitam od srca!!!!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

Stigao i moj nalaz,beta je 0... 
Sada odmor i onda u nove pobjede sljedeće godine...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mativa

Cestitam Sanda1977 i Medonija... nase drage trudnice

----------


## BigBlue

Nov@  :Love: 

Odmori i dušu i tijelo, uživaj u blagdanima, pa hrabro naprijed u 2013.!

----------


## Muma

*nov@*  :Love:  nek je idući postupak zadnji!

----------


## Strašna

*Sanda1977, Medonija* bravo cure!!!!!!!

----------


## mima235

Jel može netko pitati kad je g.o.?

----------


## Strašna

> Jel može netko pitati kad je g.o.?


Mene zanima do kad traje ovaj put to!

----------


## bubekica

Pretpostavljam 24.12.-06.01., iako su i badnjak i subota 22.12. po meni upitni...

----------


## Strašna

Samo toliko? Nekako mi se čini da su prijašnjih godina to imali duže, ili?

----------


## nov@

> Nov@ 
> 
> Odmori i dušu i tijelo, uživaj u blagdanima, pa hrabro naprijed u 2013.!


Hvala ti, tako će i biti!

----------


## nov@

> *nov@*  nek je idući postupak zadnji!


 :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

Moze mala pomoc? Ima li tko direktan broj telefona od doktorice ili zovem sestre pa me spajaju njoj? Hvala!

----------


## lina2

Bok svima!!
Imam jedno pitanje!? Da li možda netko zna, da li se subotom može doći na pregled, da li je dr.gore? Ja moram doći na drugi dan ciklusa, pa ne znam što ako dobijem u petkom? Četvrti dan mi je već prekasno!

----------


## bubekica

*lina* ako dobijes u petak ujutro, zovi, narucit ce te da dodjes u subotu, a ako dobis kasnije tokom dana (kad ti se vise nitko nece javiti na tel), samo dodji u subotu ujutro, javi se sestrama i reci kad si dobila.

----------


## lina2

Hvala bubekica! Tako ću i napraviti!!

----------


## Muma

Ja ću samo prijaviti loše vijesti - punkcija je prošla ok, ali od 12 folikula nismo dobili ni jednu jedinu js!!! Doktor i doktorica su ostali šokirani i ne znaju u čemu je problem jer su folikuli lijepi a AMH odličan. Isti scenarij se ponovio već 2. put! Slijede dodatne pretrage hormona pa ćemo možda svi biti pametniji.

----------


## BigBlue

Muma, tužne vijesti  :Love: 

Ali ovakav nalaz je uistinu šokantan. Jesu li išta drugo rekli? Bilo kakava objašnjenja?

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2700670/

Muma, pročitaj si ovo, ne znam kakav si protokol imala? Možda je ovakva kombinacija Gonala i Menopura opisana u linku plus vrlo kasno uvođenje cetrotida bolja za tebe... 

MOžda je ovdje tajna ovog potpunog neuspjeha stimulacije...................... pokaži to doktorici, ali bih svakako i otišla o drugo mišljenje......

----------


## hope31

> Ja ću samo prijaviti loše vijesti - punkcija je prošla ok, ali od 12 folikula nismo dobili ni 
> jednu jedinu js!!! Doktor i doktorica su ostali šokirani i ne znaju u čemu je problem jer su folikuli lijepi a AMH odličan. Isti scenarij se ponovio već 2. put! Slijede dodatne pretrage hormona pa ćemo možda svi biti pametniji.


Muma zao mi je :Sad: ali ovo je uistinu sokantno od 12 folikula ni jedne js....ne razumijem

----------


## BigBlue

kadauna, link ne radi...

----------


## Mare 85

drage moje, planiram uskoro novi postupak na VV tj upisati se za novi postupak. Koliko se čeka red za lijekove zna li itko?

----------


## Muma

Doktor kaže da postoji blokada negdje u hormonskoj spregi estrogena. Rekao je koji bi to hormon mogao biti u pitanju ali ga je izmrmljao više onako za sebe. Kaže da sam mu ja druga u njegovom radnom stažu kojoj se to događa. A prva cura je ostala prirodno trudna ciklus iza stimuliranog pa nisu nikad ni otkrili u čemu je točno bio problem. Baš se jadno osjećam, sve to izdržiš samo da se imaš nečem nadati iduća 2 tjedna, a onda kad čujem NULA - ko da mi je opalio šamar... 
*Kadauna*, 3-6 dc 2 gonala, 7-13 dc 3 gonala, 8-13 dc cetrotide i prekjučer navečer 2 decapeptyla. Punkcija na 15.dc

----------


## Kadauna

meni radi BB, aj pogledajte ovaj link: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...eport=abstract

ili ovaj

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...?report=reader

ako ništa, ukucajte u google: 

"Empty follicle syndrome—Still an enigma"

----------


## bubekica

> drage moje, planiram uskoro novi postupak na VV tj upisati se za novi postupak. Koliko se čeka red za lijekove zna li itko?


Na vv nema liste cekanja lijekova, kad skupite sve nalaze, krecete u postupak. Zoves 1.dc i narucit ce te za 8. dc na prvi pregled/ konzultacije/uzv. 
Muma, sve je vec receno  :Love:

----------


## Mare 85

> Na vv nema liste cekanja lijekova, kad skupite sve nalaze, krecete u postupak. Zoves 1.dc i narucit ce te za 8. dc na prvi pregled/ konzultacije/uzv. 
> Muma, sve je vec receno


Ajme kakav preporod  :Smile:  Nema čekanja  :Smile:  HVALA

----------


## bubekica

> Ajme kakav preporod  Nema čekanja  HVALA


vrlo vjerojatno ce uskoro biti jer se jako puno pacijenata iz drugih klinika seli na VV jer - nema cekanja.

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja ću samo prijaviti loše vijesti - punkcija je prošla ok, ali od 12 folikula nismo dobili ni jednu jedinu js!!! Doktor i doktorica su ostali šokirani i ne znaju u čemu je problem jer su folikuli lijepi a AMH odličan. Isti scenarij se ponovio već 2. put! Slijede dodatne pretrage hormona pa ćemo možda svi biti pametniji.


a joj baš mi je žao....mogu misliti kako si se osječala.....a ja bila razočarana 1 js....sada bi sama sebe  :oklagija:

----------


## pirica

> Ajme kakav preporod  Nema čekanja  HVALA


nema čekanja na prvi postupak ako imate sve nalaze, ako prvi ne uspije naravno da se ceka

----------


## Strašna

*Muma* draga....strašno! Ne znam šta bi rekla, osim da se držiš!

----------


## hrki

Muma draga prestrašno i ovdje ti šaljem jedan virtualni :Love:  drži se

----------


## TrudyC

> *Kadauna*, 3-6 dc 2 gonala, 7-13 dc 3 gonala, 8-13 dc cetrotide i prekjučer navečer 2 decapeptyla. Punkcija na 15.dc


Muma što ti je bila štoperica? 2 Deca?

Nemoj se ljutit i odmah se unaprijed ograđujem, ali ja sam čula za jedan slučaj gdje se greškom nije aplicirala štoperica 36 sati ranije već gonal i sve stanice su bile prazne nakon punkcije.

Ne kažem da se to dogodilo kod tebe, ali moje je mišljenje da štoperica nije bila dovoljna ili nije odradila svoj posao ovdje.

----------


## 123beba

muma, tako mi je žao... nadam se da će ti nalazi hormona jasno pokazati u čemu je problem da dr. može što prije i efikasnije odrediti terapiju koja će tebi biti dobitna...Drži se i ne daj da te ovo obeshrabri!

----------


## Muma

> Muma što ti je bila štoperica? 2 Deca?
> 
> Nemoj se ljutit i odmah se unaprijed ograđujem, ali ja sam čula za jedan slučaj gdje se greškom nije aplicirala štoperica 36 sati ranije već gonal i sve stanice su bile prazne nakon punkcije.
> 
> Ne kažem da se to dogodilo kod tebe, ali moje je mišljenje da štoperica nije bila dovoljna ili nije odradila svoj posao ovdje.


Da, dobila sam 2 decapeptyla koja sam si sama dala, ali bilo je školski ako mene pitaš, ni kapi krvi, pod 45%, ni masnica, ma ni točkica poslije. Samo peckanje kad sam drugi uštrcala.
Zar nije funkcija štoperice da js sazriju do kraja -kako bi onda bilo moguće da ih uopće nema? Kakvih-takvih? (bez brige, ne moraš se ograđivat, sve slušam i čitam, imam uha ko slonić Dumbo). Čak sam naišla na inf da agonisti nekima ne odgovaraju kao stimulacija i da nije stvar u tome da nema js u folikulima nego su js zaljepljene za stijrnku folikula pa se ne uspiju aspirirati!?  :neznam:

----------


## snupi

Muma pročitala sam kaj ti se dogodilo , prestrašno.

----------


## arlena

muma  :Love:

----------


## TrudyC

Jeste li mjerili razinu estradiola u krvi? To se nekad na VV radilo neposredno prije punkcije. Dr bi trebao imat te informacije u tvom kartonu (ako si vadila,naravno).
Da li ti je decapeptil bio štoperica i u prošlom "praznom" postupku?
Meni se čini da je tu problem - štoperica bi trebali biti nešto jače od decapeptila.

----------


## Argente

Kakav ti je prolaktin?

----------


## bubekica

*trudyc* estradiol se na vv prati od 3dc kad se krece u postupak do dana punkcije... ostalo nek muma odgovori  :Wink:

----------


## TrudyC

bubekica - onda još bolje. Sve informacije su u kartonu.

----------


## Muma

Prolaktin normalan, nekoliko puta! I pod stresom mi je bio ok!
Estradiol prije postupka  <73, pa negdje u toku postupka 227, a zadnje mjerenje 12.dc ne znam - nisam vidjela. Pitala sam ga ja za taj snižen estradiol, i on je rekao da nema veze što je niži. Hrpa cura ne bi išla u postupak da se tog držimo. Kaže da je blokada u nekon segmentu iznad stvaranja estradiola.

----------


## Muma

I da, prvi put je bio Brevactid, pa isto ništa!

----------


## TrudyC

Hm, nešto drugo je onda u pitanju. Držim ti fige da saznaš što. Stimulacije trenutno stvarno nemaju smisla.

----------


## ljube

Muma, kažeš segment iznad stvaranja estradiola, da li ti je možda spomenuo mogući metabolički blok sinteze kortizola?

----------


## Muma

Nije to *ljube*, promrmljao je to više onak za sebe, ali je rekao da se stvara iz kolesterola, pa sam ja prosurfala da bi to možda mogao biti androstendion. Ali ne mogu biti ziher. Ne znam što još dolazi iz kolesterola, a iz toga onda nastaje estradiol?!

----------


## sandy0606

HITno mi treba broj moba dr pavan jukic. Zovem je na vv cijeli dan i nejavlja se. Molim na pp.

----------


## sanda1977

jedno pitanje....zašto se prva beta vadi na 16 dnt? i sada opet moram u ponedjeljak vaditi...to bi bio 19 dnt.....mislim da s u ostalim bolnicama vadi 14 dnt....uglavnom dr A kaže za moju današnju betu-e takve bete volim i da sam one dvije ranije izvadila i da mu te ništa ne znaće...i uh...u ponedjeljak opet.... :Cekam:

----------


## bubekica

Beta se na vv vadi 18-i dan od punkcije bez obzira na dan transfera. Ceka se toliko dugo kako bi se odmah vidjelo dal je beta visoka ili ne. Upravo zato ti je i doktor rekao da su ove dvije vadjene prerano. Mozes uvijek rano vadit betu, ali ces MORATI izbaditi i ove kasnije kako bi se vidio rast i velicina.

----------


## sanda1977

> Beta se na vv vadi 18-i dan od punkcije bez obzira na dan transfera. Ceka se toliko dugo kako bi se odmah vidjelo dal je beta visoka ili ne. Upravo zato ti je i doktor rekao da su ove dvije vadjene prerano. Mozes uvijek rano vadit betu, ali ces MORATI izbaditi i ove kasnije kako bi se vidio rast i velicina.


aha...hvala....

----------


## sandy0606

Jos nista od br moba.  :Sad:  ugl problem je taj sto mi je danas 1dc i ja sam je trebala zvati da je pitam kada da pocnem piti kontracepciju. Obzirom da je neuhvativa cijeli dan ne znam mogu li se samo pojavit sutra gore i gnjavit je. Il da probam zvati gore ujutro? Il nije kasno da je zovem u pon, 4dc? Uzas koja zbrka

----------


## medonija

ja sam jučer bila gore skroz smotana i uzbuđena oko svega pa sam zaboravila pitati u koliko sati trebam doći na uzv,možda je i rekao ali ja stvarno pojma nemam  :Grin: 
na nalazu od ß mi samo stoji "uzv 21.12.2012" ne piše ukoliko sati...
zna li netko ima neko uobičajeno vrijeme kad se dolazi na uzv ili? kad ste vi išle? ili da zovem u ponedjeljak sestre...

----------


## sami_os

Da li  netko od vas ima iskustva sa endometriozom i stimuliranom postupku IVF-a ? Dr A.  mi predlaže da ne gubimo vrijeme (AMH mi je 4,4, endometrioza se vratila na lijevom jajniku koji prije nije bio obuhvaćen, desni mi je prilično odstranjen) i da krenemo sa stimuliranim IVF-om iako postoji mogućnost da se od stimulacije endom. poveća.

----------


## ruža82

> ja sam jučer bila gore skroz smotana i uzbuđena oko svega pa sam zaboravila pitati u koliko sati trebam doći na uzv,možda je i rekao ali ja stvarno pojma nemam 
> na nalazu od ß mi samo stoji "uzv 21.12.2012" ne piše ukoliko sati...
> zna li netko ima neko uobičajeno vrijeme kad se dolazi na uzv ili? kad ste vi išle? ili da zovem u ponedjeljak sestre...


Mene je za UZV naručio uvijek na poslije 10 sati!!! 
uvijek možeš zvat sestre pa da budeš sigurna ! sretno

----------


## 123beba

Medonija, ja sam isto svaki put za uzv gore bila oko 10. Taman kad završe u sali i brzo onda idu uzv... Sretno!

----------


## medonija

hvala na odgovorima! mislim da ću dan prije zvrcnut da vidim koliko ih imaju za transfere i punkcije da znamo otprilike jer muž mora izlazit s posla, pa da ne čekamo baš 2 sata...

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala na odgovorima! mislim da ću dan prije zvrcnut da vidim koliko ih imaju za transfere i punkcije da znamo otprilike jer muž mora izlazit s posla, pa da ne čekamo baš 2 sata...


šta je tebi dr A. rekao za uzv? da prvi on obavlja prvi uzv ili.......jer sam ja naručena kod svoje soc dr....

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* prvi uzv obavezno kod dr.a.!

----------


## sanda1977

a da?! a ja narucena 20 kod svoje....ako moram i kod njega...i to cemo obaviti

----------


## kitty

ja sam prva 2 uzv obavljala kod dr A., a vjerojatno bih i treći ali su taman tad počinjali godišnji.

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam prva 2 uzv obavljala kod dr A., a vjerojatno bih i treći ali su taman tad počinjali godišnji.


ja nisam iz zagreba,pa baš ako se ne moram vozati zbog uzv-a i dati 500-600 kn za put.....ali ako moram,nije bed....

----------


## Bananka

> Jos nista od br moba.  ugl problem je taj sto mi je danas 1dc i ja sam je trebala zvati da je pitam kada da pocnem piti kontracepciju. Obzirom da je neuhvativa cijeli dan ne znam mogu li se samo pojavit sutra gore i gnjavit je. Il da probam zvati gore ujutro? Il nije kasno da je zovem u pon, 4dc? Uzas koja zbrka


Draga sandy0606, ja imam broj mob od dr. JP, ali nažalost ne znam kako se šalje PP - nova sam ovdje  :Shock:

----------


## kitty

> ja nisam iz zagreba,pa baš ako se ne moram vozati zbog uzv-a i dati 500-600 kn za put.....ali ako moram,nije bed....


nisam ni ja iz Zg. na prvi uzv mislim da ti je svakako pametno ići na VV, a dalje ćeš vidjeti što ti kaže dr. ja sam imala HS pa sam zato morala još dolaziti gore. sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> nisam ni ja iz Zg. na prvi uzv mislim da ti je svakako pametno ići na VV, a dalje ćeš vidjeti što ti kaže dr. ja sam imala HS pa sam zato morala još dolaziti gore. sretno


ma da,ako on kaže da moram tj da je kod njega praksa da se obavlja prvi uzv kod njega...naravno da ću otići! 
to će mi on sve reći valjda sutra kada mu javim betu.... :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

sanda, čestitam!!!!! Beta je super, ona se u pravilu treba poduplati za 72 sata, a ne za 2 dana kako sam ja prije mislila. Upoznale smo se u čekaonici, sjećaš se?

----------


## anabanana

ja vadim betu na Badnjak...

----------


## analoneta

> ma da,ako on kaže da moram tj da je kod njega praksa da se obavlja prvi uzv kod njega...naravno da ću otići! 
> to će mi on sve reći valjda sutra kada mu javim betu....


sanda cestitke i bas je lijepo cuti ovakve lijepe vjesti...prvi uvz obavezno kod dok.koji je i to radio.. logicno,ja kada sam otisla na VV na pregled i poslje toga otisla kod svog soc.ginica donjela papire i reko mi je posto je sve ok vidimo se za 4 tjedna....tako da kao sto i druge cure kazu najprije na VV na pregled...  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, čestitam!!!!! Beta je super, ona se u pravilu treba poduplati za 72 sata, a ne za 2 dana kako sam ja prije mislila. Upoznale smo se u čekaonici, sjećaš se?


ej hvala! naravno da se sječam...taj dan sam imala transfer! taman sam bila na wc-u kada si ti odlazila....
kako je kod tebe stanje?!

----------


## sanda1977

> ja vadim betu na Badnjak...


a sada sam vidjela ovaj post....držim fige  :fige:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda cestitke i bas je lijepo cuti ovakve lijepe vjesti...prvi uvz obavezno kod dok.koji je i to radio.. logicno,ja kada sam otisla na VV na pregled i poslje toga otisla kod svog soc.ginica donjela papire i reko mi je posto je sve ok vidimo se za 4 tjedna....tako da kao sto i druge cure kazu najprije na VV na pregled...


ok hvala draga  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

i ja sam imala prirodnjak, jedna stanica izvadjena i vraćena 2 dan.. taj mi je scenario itekako poznat, jer sam tako i kćer zanijela.....))) pa se isto nadam.

----------


## anabanana

ako ovo čita Katarina iz Zagreba, koja je imala sa mnom i punkciju 5.12. i transfer 7.12. nek a mi se please javi, jer mi nije palo na pamet trazit broj tel::

----------


## sanda1977

> i ja sam imala prirodnjak, jedna stanica izvadjena i vraćena 2 dan.. taj mi je scenario itekako poznat, jer sam tako i kćer zanijela.....))) pa se isto nadam.


želim ti da ti se ponovi scenario  :fige:

----------


## Bananka

> ako ovo čita Katarina iz Zagreba, koja je imala sa mnom i punkciju 5.12. i transfer 7.12. nek a mi se please javi, jer mi nije palo na pamet trazit broj tel::


Evo me  :Very Happy: , danas sam se registrirala na forum. Kako si i kako se osjecas? Meni je dr. rekla da vadim 1.betu 23.12. pa mi je promijenila na subotu 22.12.

----------


## sandy0606

bananka ne brini. bila sam ja jucer na vv da u miru provedem vikend. dr me prije odlaska u salu primila. od pon uzimam kontracepciju i u 1. mj sam gore. nadam se da ce ovaj ciklus biti sretniji bez komplikacija.
 usput gore je jucer bilo 5 cura ako koja cita zelim im srecu i drzim fige za +. 
obzirom da ima puno novih info a mene nije bilo neko vrijeme svima sretno u cekanju cega god. 
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Bananka

To je promijenila na 15dnt jer se u nedjelju ne radi i a drugo vadjenje bete bi bilo na bozic, a tada sigurno nitko ne vadi pa je pomjerila na subotu 22.12. i ponedjeljak 24.12.

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* prvi uzv obavezno kod dr.a.!


evo zvala dr A i rekao mi je da obavim uzv kod svoje dr i da kod njega dođem 8.1. da bi i on pogledao.....

----------


## bubekica

To je onda izuzetak, pretpostavljam zbog godisnjih. Jos i bolje, ustedit ces nesto love i neces se truckat do zg-a. Cestitam na lijepo beti i sretno na uzv u cetvrtak!

----------


## anabanana

Bubekica, nije to izuzetak, i ja sam na prvi UZV isla kod svoje ginićke. To je bila samo potvrda da je smjesteno u maternici, jos nije bilo ni otkucaja..tek sam dosla u ZG na drugi UZV.

----------


## Bananka

*anabanana*, ne znam da li si vidjela moju poruku u 16.12. u 19:28h, ja sam bila s tobom na punkciji i transferu  :Wink: 
Kako si i kako se osjecas?

----------


## bubekica

*anabanana* to te bas alebic slao da odes da se potvrdi da je u maternici? koliko sam ja skuzila, to nije praksa, nego se jednostavno ceka odredjeni broj dana (punih 6 tjedana) i dodje se k njemu. mislim da kod sande to pada na njihove godisnje, a vec ima dogovoren termin kod svoje doktorice pa da je zato tako rekao.

----------


## Bananka

mislim da je to zbog njihovih GO na VV. Jer je meni rekla dr. J da se cujemo 7.1.
Koji dan se najranije moze ici na uzv da se vidi da li je u maternici? to je dr. i meni rekla da se treba provjeriti ako je ß pozitivna

----------


## sanda1977

> mislim da je to zbog njihovih GO na VV. Jer je meni rekla dr. J da se cujemo 7.1.
> Koji dan se najranije moze ici na uzv da se vidi da li je u maternici? to je dr. i meni rekla da se treba provjeriti ako je ß pozitivna


ma da zbog godišnjih je....svejedno moram 8.1. kod njega

----------


## anabanana

Meni je u to vrijeme bio dr. L. i ja sam kod njega isla do 15-tog tjedna, ali sam taj 1.UZV obavila u Zadru.Nije bilo godišnjih koliko se sjećam, ali u to vrijeme nije bio ni transfer pod UZV, pa je bilo i malo više vanmateričnih nego sad.

----------


## anabanana

> *anabanana*, ne znam da li si vidjela moju poruku u 16.12. u 19:28h, ja sam bila s tobom na punkciji i transferu 
> Kako si i kako se osjecas?


ejj bas mi je drago sto sam te nasla. javit ću se poslije, mala mi visi na komp. igra igrice..

----------


## anabanana

ovo je bila pp, ne znam zasto je ovdi zavrsila, sorry

----------


## Bananka

> ovo je bila pp, ne znam zasto je ovdi zavrsila, sorry


mozda zato sto tek od 10 postova imam pravo na pp. nadam se da sada mogu primati pp.
SORRY na SVE koje bez veze moraju ovo citati!!

----------


## sanda1977

joj anabanana nemoj me plasíti stom vanmaternicom. uh....

----------


## anabanana

ne plašim, to je tako. jako se smanjio broj otkako se radi transfer UZV.ne budi ka ja..ja uvik mislim da sam u onih 1% kojima se dogodi najcrnje, a nije bas tako  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*anabanana* ocito dr.a. ima mrvu drugaciju filozofiju. koliko sam primijetila tu po tome sto cure pisu, beta se vadi 18-i i 20-i dan punkcije, a 1. uzv je s punih 6 tjedana- tj. tocno 4 tjedna od punkcije. ovo ne ponavljam radi tebe nego drugima za info  :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

joj bojim se te vm imala sam je,skoro zaglibila...nje se najvise bojim. pa valjda bi beta pokazala da nesto nije u redu...!?

----------


## bubekica

Sanda ne brini, beta raste pravilno...

----------


## anabanana

bubekica, ima dosta razlike u organizaciji izmedu dr.A i dr. L. svaki radi na svoj način. i to je ok. Pretpostavljam da me samo nije htio maltretirat s putem, jer sam isla u Zg vadit betu, oba puta. onda se beta vadila 14 i 16 dan, sad sam imala punkciju 5.12. a transfer 7.12. a betu mi je napisao na Badnjak, 24.12. ko će to iščekat???

----------


## anabanana

bananka imas pp  :Very Happy:

----------


## mativa

Ej curke, da li ima netko kakva iskustva sa polipom. Meni vec drugi put nakon postupka pronaden polip u maternici, prvi put je otisao sa mengom, a sad mi kazu da idem na histeroskopiju u 1mj.

----------


## TinaB

Mi smo jučer obavili AIH. Testić piškim 04.01.  :fige:

----------


## sanda1977

> Mi smo jučer obavili AIH. Testić piškim 04.01.


 :fige:  :fige:  da ti nova 2013 donese veliki plus na testiću!

----------


## Maybebaby

Ja sam imala polip u maternici prije dvije god. uklonjen je histeropskopski u Petrovoj, brzo, pod lokalnom anestezijom, dva dana mirovanja i to je to. Samo, što i sama znaš, hoće se vratiti.

----------


## TinaB

> da ti nova 2013 donese veliki plus na testiću!


Hvala!!

----------


## Ela28

> Ej curke, da li ima netko kakva iskustva sa polipom. Meni vec drugi put nakon postupka pronaden polip u maternici, prvi put je otisao sa mengom, a sad mi kazu da idem na histeroskopiju u 1mj.


Ja sam bila na histeroskopiji ništa strašno ja sam isti dan išla doma uopće nisam krvarila za sada mi se nije vraćao  :Heart:

----------


## Sandra1971

Drage moje!!! Neka vam se svima ispune sve želje!!!! Puno djecice u 2013. nam želim!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

u ponedjeljak vv krece s radom - tko je gore iduci tjedan?
mm je narucen 9.1. (srijeda) kod dr. perosa, ici cu ja s njim buduci sam na godisnjem.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> u ponedjeljak vv krece s radom - tko je gore iduci tjedan?
> mm je narucen 9.1. (srijeda) kod dr. perosa, ici cu ja s njim buduci sam na godisnjem.


znači dr.Peroš se vratio..super! Mi čekamo nalaz kariotipa pa se naručujemo na kontrolu kod njega.. koliko ste vi čekali, mislim kad ste se naručili za 9.1.?

----------


## bubekica

nas su narucili pocetkom rujna za sijecanj, mm je zvao prije bozica jer je zaboravio kad je narucen pa pretpostavljam da se nije nista promijenilo jer su rekli da dodje 9.1. moj savjet ti je da zoves odmah u ponedjeljak. kad ste radili kariotip? mozda treba i ove na rebru malo pogurati (mi jesmo kad smo cekali mikrodelecije).

----------


## sanda1977

mi smo 8.1. gore.....utorak....znaći rade od ponedjeljka 7.1.? da znam nazvati i pitati sestre u koliko sati da najbolje dođemo na uzv....

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* mislim da rade od ponedjeljka.. nazovi, ali racunaj da ti je uzv nakon punkcija i transfera, s obzirom da su sad bili godisnji, nemam pojma kad bi to moglo bit.

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* mislim da rade od ponedjeljka.. nazovi, ali racunaj da ti je uzv nakon punkcija i transfera, s obzirom da su sad bili godisnji, nemam pojma kad bi to moglo bit.


hvala,probat ću nazvati u ponedjeljak...možda neće ni biti punkcija ni transfera kada su go bili....uglavnom nazvat ću....hvala

----------


## bubekica

nece bit sigurno, zato ti i kazem da nemam pojma. vjerojatno ce bit samo prvi pregledi, uzv i bete.

----------


## sanda1977

> nece bit sigurno, zato ti i kazem da nemam pojma. vjerojatno ce bit samo prvi pregledi, uzv i bete.


 :Smile:  pa da....

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Kariotip smo radili 29.10. nalaz još nije stigao niti su zvali..nazvat ću u pon da vidim gdje je zapelo..rekli su da će biti za 2-2,5mj.
MM je prvi put bio kod dr. Peroša u 8.mj, onda je početkom 9.mj stigao nalaz sg i na njemu je pisalo napraviti analizu kariotipa i mikrodelecija i s tim nalazima na kontrolu..za prvi pregled smo čekali 3mj nadam se da nećemo opet..

----------


## hope31

> Kariotip smo radili 29.10. nalaz još nije stigao niti su zvali..nazvat ću u pon da vidim gdje je zapelo..rekli su da će biti za 2-2,5mj.
> MM je prvi put bio kod dr. Peroša u 8.mj, onda je početkom 9.mj stigao nalaz sg i na njemu je pisalo napraviti analizu kariotipa i mikrodelecija i s tim nalazima na kontrolu..za prvi pregled smo čekali 3mj nadam se da nećemo opet..


mi smo kariotip radili 31.07. a nalaze dobili 20.11. skoso 4 mjeseca a nama su rekli kao za 3 mj, pokušaj nazvat :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Kako krećemo ovaj mjesec sa prvim postupkom, trenutno pijem pilule, da li se javljam prvi dan dc ili? I da li je dovoljna jedna uputnica za mpo ili treba jos nešto?

----------


## bubekica

javljas se 1. dc, narucuju te na pregled 3. dc, treba ti uputnica za postupak, samo jedna  :Wink: 
sretno!

----------


## Muma

Prvi dan zovi gore, pa će ti sestre reći kad da dođeš. S VV-a su ti ordinirali pilule kao pripremu za postupak? U tom slučaju trebaš samo uputnicu za postupak.

----------


## Muma

Eto, pisale u isto vrijeme, potvrđeno 2 puta. Sretno!

----------


## tina_julija

da doktorica mi je dala jasmin... krajem mjeseca krećemo na brdo...  :Smile:  hvala na odgovorima..

----------


## TinaB

Da i tu javim da nam AIH nije uspio. Opet smo gore u ožujku.

Sretno svima u postupcima!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Da i tu javim da nam AIH nije uspio. Opet smo gore u ožujku.
> 
> Sretno svima u postupcima!!


 :Love:  i za obitni ožujak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

Cure... zna li tko da li je doktor Alebić počeo radit???

----------


## bubekica

> Cure... zna li tko da li je doktor Alebić počeo radit???


za alebica ne znam, ali imam provjeren info da doktorica radi od sutra. sestre se javljaju na tel pa mozes probat nazvat.

----------


## ruža82

Hvala, informacija zapravo treba jednoj frendici... 
kada ti krećeš s FET-om otprilike (vidim da smo skupa u 2 mjesecu)??

----------


## bubekica

ak ova sad i ona iduca m ne budu kasnile kao sto je kasnila ona prosla, iako sam na duphastonima, racunam da mi je 1dc. 17.2. znaci 19.2. sam gore. ti?

----------


## ruža82

pošto nemam redovite cikluse, kad sam bila u 12 mjesecu kod svog ginića smo se dogovorili da sačekam ako menga dođe sama, a ak ne dođe da si izazovem utrićima. pošto je još nema, nadam se da je ni nebude  :Grin:  pa da si ja počnem lijepo stavljati utriće i da si naštimam ciklus na početak 2 mjeseca. jedva čekam  krenut  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

kuzim, kuzim, meni je alebic rekao da moram uzimati duphastone 16-25dc. tak da nemam izbora. samo me muci ak ce mi opet bit ciklus 35 dana, necu ni imat 3dc. u veljaci jer veljaca ima 28 dana  :Laughing:  vidjet cemo, kako bude, bit ce. koliko imas smrzlica?

----------


## ruža82

:Laughing:  dobra
 nekad se čudim da mi ni Alebić a ni moj ginić ne vele da uzimam te duphastone, ni da si izazovem mengu,uvijek moram pitati, pa onda kao može  :Rolling Eyes:  . imam 6 smrzlića, 3 blastice i 3 morule, ti

----------


## bubekica

i ja ih imam 6, sve su blastice. kak su ti ih "spakirali"? 3+3? meni su tak...

----------


## ruža82

2+2+2.

----------


## ruža82

Otišo post, htjela sam pitati na osnovi čega se "pakiraju" po 2 il po 3??

----------


## sanda1977

ja danas zvala gore i sestra se javila....u 10 tamo moram biti sutra...

----------


## ruža82

Sanda javi onda dal doktor radi pa da proslijedim dalje. 
sretno na uzv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## bubekica

meni je biologinja objasnila da je bolje pakirati po 3 jer prilikom odmrzavanja izaberu 2 najbolje od te 3 i onda vrate 2. kad smrzavaju po 2, moze se desiti da ne prezive obje, pa vracaju samo jednu, ili da ne prezivi nijedna. valjda oni znaju kaj je najbolje za nas, ja sam vise luda od usporedjivanja i preispitivanja.

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda javi onda dal doktor radi pa da proslijedim dalje. 
> sretno na uzv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


javit ću.....radi sigurno dr A.....hvala

----------


## anabanana

doktor radi cure, culi smo se danas. I rekao mi je da ne trebam folnu kiselinu, nego da kupim centravit multivitamin, da tamo imam i folnu i sve sto trebam za sada. tak da ipak ne slusate slijepo cure sa foruma, nego ipak provjerite sve kod doktora. Ako je nekome receno da uzima folnu, to ne znaci i da vrijedi za sve.

----------


## bubekica

> tak da ipak ne slusate slijepo cure sa foruma, nego ipak provjerite sve kod doktora. Ako je nekome receno da uzima folnu, to ne znaci i da vrijedi za sve.


veliki potpis!
hvala za info za dr.a.

----------


## sanda1977

> doktor radi cure, culi smo se danas. I rekao mi je da ne trebam folnu kiselinu, nego da kupim centravit multivitamin, da tamo imam i folnu i sve sto trebam za sada. tak da ipak ne slusate slijepo cure sa foruma, nego ipak provjerite sve kod doktora. Ako je nekome receno da uzima folnu, to ne znaci i da vrijedi za sve.


o folnoj kiselini je pisano na odbrojavanju...a ne ovdje....pa bi bilo dobro da prebaciš post tamo.....
meni je moja ginekologinja rekla da je pijem i ja je pijem....a vrapci na grani znaju da se pije folna kiselina u trudnoći...ili nešto što ima svega kao u tvojem slučaju....ja osobno sve vitamine preko voća i povrća koristim,s tim da nisam bila ljubitelj ni voća ni povrća....sad ih jedem u duploj dozi....

----------


## sanda1977

*bubekica* i ovdje nazdravljam za listu....mislim da si pravi kandidat za nju... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> *bubekica* i ovdje nazdravljam za listu....mislim da si pravi kandidat za nju...


Hvala!  :pivo: 
Sretno sutra! Namigni doku u moje ime  :Zaljubljen:   :Laughing:

----------


## anabanana

folnoj kiselini je pisano na odbrojavanju...a ne ovdje....pa bi bilo dobro da prebaciš post tamo.....
o, oprosti. nisam znala da si moderatorica. I ne znam sto se vrijedas. Ja jaaaaako dobro znam sto je folna kiselina i zasto se koristi, i to sam posebno napisala zbog jedne rasprave od malo prije nego sto si se ti učlanila na Rodu.
Cure su bez problema davale savjete drugim curama da slobodno povećaju doze utrogestana i takve stvari, koje nisu bas prihvatljive, ali to je samo moje misljenje. Koje valjda imam pravo napisati.

----------


## mare41

> doktor radi cure, culi smo se danas. I rekao mi je da ne trebam folnu kiselinu, nego da kupim centravit multivitamin, da tamo imam i folnu i sve sto trebam za sada. tak da ipak ne slusate slijepo cure sa foruma, nego ipak provjerite sve kod doktora. Ako je nekome receno da uzima folnu, to ne znaci i da vrijedi za sve.


uloga pisanja na forumu nije u tome da prepisujemo jedni od drugih, zgodno je ponekad uspoređivat šta koja klinika prepisuje, neki andol, neki kortiće, neki folacin, neki traže dodatne pretrage, neki ne, ali niko ne pije crvene tablete zato što ih pije susjeda, niti je to ikom namjera!

----------


## mare41

anabanana, gdje je post u kojem se savjetuje povećanje utrogestana? to se ne tolerira, terapiju prepisuju doktori, i slušamo svatko svojeg

----------


## bubekica

Problem je u tome sto neke cure usporedbe shvate kao terapiju.... Npr one koje na svoju ruku uzimaju klomifen - a znam ih dosta... No to nema veze s forumom nego s ljudskom gluposcu, a dobro je ponekad podsjetiti na razliku. Kakogod, nije ovdje tema.

----------


## mare41

ok, bubek, samo treba reagirati kad se na tako nešto naiđe

----------


## sanda1977

Anabanana ovdje nije mijesto svadji...tako da cu tvoju reakciju prepisati slatkim trudnickim hormonima. Mozda post izgleda kao naredba,ali nije tako. Samo sam rekla da se na odbrojavanju pisalo o folnoj pa da tamo napises da vide cure koje su pisale o tome...nikada nisam procitala postove o povecanju doze utrica...a presla sam forum cijeli bar mislim-par puta. A isto tako sam napisala da je meni dr rekla da je píjem. Svaki dr ima svoje...a tko zna sta ce mi sutra dr A reci sta da pijem....nisam mislila nista lose,ja se ispricavam ako sam te uvrijedila....

----------


## sanda1977

I draga anabanana,moja neplódnost je nazalost puno prije dijagnosticirana cak 2003 g nego sam se uclanila na rodi. Sto ne znaci da nisam citala i pratila.
Bubek namignit cu mu,hehe!

----------


## 123beba

Sanda, sretan put sutra i da na pregledu bude odlično! 
Svim curama puno sreće u novim pobjedama koje opet kreću!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

Hvala ti najljepsa...i ja se nadam da ce biti sve ok...u cetvrtak je bilo,a sada...nazalost sve se to moze okrenuti u sekundi....ali ne panicarim...sta bude-bit ce....a valjda ce biti ok

----------


## 123beba

Ma bit će sve super! Vidjet ćeš! Jake su te naše bebice i ne daju se samo tako... Samo uživaj sutra!

----------


## sanda1977

Nadam se...hvala ti

----------


## anabanana

Bit ce sve ok, ne brini. i ja i ti smo skupa u svemu, i ma kakve svadje. tomu nije ovdje mjesto. Navijam za mrvicu, da bude sve kako treba. Naravno da se moze sve prokrenuti preko noći, ali ne smijes tako razmisljati..budi pozitivna!

----------


## sanda1977

Evo vejiki smo 16,1 srceko lupa. Ali tu je hematom 15x6....mirovanje

----------


## majalena

bok cure evo nije me bilo na forumu punih godinu dana,nisam išla u postupak jer sam trebala malo odmora od 3 neuspjela pokušaja,tak da zovem dr A kad dobijem M pa nadam se idem u postupak.dal zamrzavaju oplođene jajne stanice i dali ima još kakvih novosti koje moram znati?hvala unaprijed

----------


## bubekica

*majalena* dobrodosla nazad! zamrzavaju se embriji, za druge novosti ne znam jer sam relativno friska na vv pa ne znam kako je bilo prije.

----------


## majalena

hvala na odgovoru ,nadam se da ćemo  se i dalje ljepo družiti i razmnjevitai informacije :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Curke di se na Merkuru vade hormoni?

----------


## bubekica

Na vuku, oni su sad pod merkurom, tj ista bolnica. Adresa ti pise na 1.stranici, dugi dol, al ne znam broj  :Smile:  2. kat, predas uputnicu na salteru, poslat ce te u sobu 403.

----------


## snupi

Hvala bubek,kad budem u zgu plačam kofi!

----------


## snupi

i tam vade krv?

----------


## bubekica

da, da, soba 403 je vadjenje krvi, uputnicu predas na salteru. moras se naruciti, napisem ti broj kad iskopam u starom rokovniku, iako mislim da sam vec nekome pisala na ovu temu, prokopaj ako ti se da. to je broj endokrinoloskog laboratorija.

----------


## Strašna

Cure, da li je koja od vas išla laparoskopski odstraniti cistu na VV?
Tko sve od endokrinologa gore radi?

Uglavnom, ja sam danas bila gore....cista promjera 5,5 cm. Šokirana sam.

----------


## pirica

> Cure, da li je koja od vas išla laparoskopski odstraniti cistu na VV?
> Tko sve od endokrinologa gore radi?
> 
> Uglavnom, ja sam danas bila gore....cista promjera 5,5 cm. Šokirana sam.


na vv ne možeš cistu laporoskopski skidat na merkuru može, valjda si to mislila

----------


## Strašna

Da, naravno....sorry krivo sam se izrazila......totalna sam zbunjola danas.....uzmite mi u obzir  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

drage sve. evo i mene ponovno. Jucer navecer dobila m i mislim zovem ujutro da se najavim za subotu. Al ne. Na vv nema nikoga u sub i kaze mi sestra trebali ste doci danas ujutro. Od kud da ja to znam!!! Kaze dodjite u pon. Sad je moje pitanje, obzirom da ce to biti 5. dc hocu li krenuti u postupak ili ne? Poludit cu. Bas sam ljuta. Ko da ne bi dosla danas da sam znala.

----------


## pirica

> Da, naravno....sorry krivo sam se izrazila......totalna sam zbunjola danas.....uzmite mi u obzir


nisam radila na merkuru al jesma u vinogradskoj, al davno 2006., a posto sad gibam s posla javim ti se na fb kasnije

----------


## orhideja.

srdačan pozzz svima
nova sam ovdje, svaka čast-puno informacija ima (ali se baš ne razumijem u kratice :/)
5g pokušavamo ostati trudni
danas je mužek drugi put bio na vuk vrhovec (loš spermiogram) moji nalazi-ginić moj kaže ok
dokt je danas rekao da trebam i ja  u vuk vrhovec na pregled kod njihovog gin i dogovor o podpomognutoj
znači-čekam mengu i nazovem ih....zanima me,ako ima netko vremena da mi natipka: trebam li što ili samo čekati i nazvati, i koliko sad to nakon pregleda sve traje
hvala unaprijed
svima svako dobro

----------


## mg1975

> drage sve. evo i mene ponovno. Jucer navecer dobila m i mislim zovem ujutro da se najavim za subotu. Al ne. Na vv nema nikoga u sub i kaze mi sestra trebali ste doci danas ujutro. Od kud da ja to znam!!! Kaze dodjite u pon. Sad je moje pitanje, obzirom da ce to biti 5. dc hocu li krenuti u postupak ili ne? Poludit cu. Bas sam ljuta. Ko da ne bi dosla danas da sam znala.


I ja danas zvala za sutra i ne rade, tak da sam i ja u ponedjeljak gore. Nadam se da će konačno odlučiti kojim postupkom krećemo.  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

*orhideja.* dobrodosla!
na 1. dc. zoves (brojevi pisu na 1. stranici ove teme) i oni te narucuju na pregled 8. dc (dan ciklusa). ponesi sve nalaze koje ste dosad skupili, dalje ce ti sve reci doktor ili doktorica. vrijeme koje ce proci od prvog pregleda do prvog postupka ovisi prvenstveno o vasim nalazima - ako je situacija jasna - vrijeme je jako kratko - cca 2 mj. sretno!

----------


## Richy

Drage moje, nije me dugo bilo...ali uz cas sam cijelo vrijeme!!Svima koji čekaju postupak želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta!!ja sam svoju konačno dočekala i svakim danom se molim da sve do kraja bude ok!!sada sam ušla u 12.tjedan trudnoća i mojoj sreći nema kraja!!Bebica raste i ja zajedno s njom!želim vam svima da što prije budete u mojoj koži!!Upornost se isplati kada konačno dođeš do ovoga cilja!!Sretno svima !! :fige:

----------


## orhideja.

> *orhideja.* dobrodosla!
> na 1. dc. zoves (brojevi pisu na 1. stranici ove teme) i oni te narucuju na pregled 8. dc (dan ciklusa). ponesi sve nalaze koje ste dosad skupili, dalje ce ti sve reci doktor ili doktorica. vrijeme koje ce proci od prvog pregleda do prvog postupka ovisi prvenstveno o vasim nalazima - ako je situacija jasna - vrijeme je jako kratko - cca 2 mj. sretno!



Hvala za dobro došlicu
odlično-shvatila sam (mislila sam možda moram svom ginekologu-možda mi da nekakvu terapiju, a moram po uputnicu-pa ću vidjeti)
super-mislim da možda nećemo dugo čekati, jer je dokt rekao da nije spermiogram toliko loš (a moji su svi ok)...tako da se nadamo  :Klap:   odmah drugačiji osijećaj

----------


## piki

*Richy* iskrene čestitke i želim ti dalje urednu i školsku trudnoću! Uživaj draga ipazi se!
Cure, tko ide gore ovih dana nek se raspita do kad su im subote neradne. Jel to samo siječanj ili i dalje. To je prilično važna info pa molim dobre duše da nam jave!

----------


## 123beba

Orhideja dobrodošla!!! Bubi ti je već sve napisala... Što se tiče vremena, mislim da nema pravila. Ponekad dr vidi da je potrebno napraviti još neke pretrage koje sve skupa oduze, no ne brini... Ovo ti pišem samo zato jer sam se ja na početku nekako dosta "uhvatila" za te "rokove" pa kad nije bilo onako kako sam si ja računala bilo mi je jako teško pomiriti se s tim čekanjem... No, kako je meni dr rekao kad je vidio moje razočaranje... Nije nama cilj postupak već trudnoća. I, hvala bogu, na kraju je tako i bilo, samo par mjeseci nakon mojih planiranih rokova... Želim vam puno sreće i strpljenja i da vam se bebica ili bebice prime iz prve! SRETNO!

Richy, lijepo te je "čuti"  :Smile:  ja sam sad dogurala do 14+3 i osjećaj je divan!  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Mene zanima par stvari......
Evo bliži se i moj FET (Cito-St)  pa razmišljam ako ne uspije da krenem  na VV jer bas i nemam toliko novaca da stalno idem privatno. Do sad dam imala sve skupa 7 pokušaja( Dr.Reš,S.Duh i Cito)..... 
Kad se naručim na VV-koliko dugo treba čekati nakonzultacije?
Koliko se dugo nakon konzultacija čeka na lijekove, i koliko treba da se krene u postupak? 
Zanima me još kakvi su doktori, u koliko sati budu folikumetrije?
Prilikom punkcije dali se dobije neka inekcija za bolove ili samo popijem koju tableticu za bolove?
Dali rade najčešće kratke protokole, koliko vrijede nalazi na HIV i HEP.
Dali treba spermiogram raditi i kod njih s obzirom da mi je s mužem sve u redu.
Zanima me kakva je prostorija u kojoj MM daje svoj uzorak.
 :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*corina* VV zoves na 1.dc. i narucuju te na 8.dc. na konzultacije, nema cekanja termina..
nema ni cekanja lijekova, kad skupis sve nalaze i dokumentaciju i ako je sve ok (nema cisti i sl.) krece se.
radi dr. alebic i dr. pavan-jukic, meni su oboje super.
folikulometrije su od 7:30 do 9:00.
prilikom punkije se dobi normabel i tramal, bar mislim, nisam sigurna za to - meni nije pomoglo nijedno i boljelo je jako.
za protokole ne znam. markeri mislim da vrijede godinu dana.
sgram cete sigurno morati ponoviti kod njih. prostorija je jako mala i cuju se sestre pored.

----------


## corinaII

A super  :Smile:  ne mogu virovati da nema čekanja lijekova kao na S.Duhu. Idem ja po svoje smrzliče u Cito u 2mj. Pa ako ne uspije eto mene na VV. Reci mi molim te dali rade i vikendom, jer na S.D ne rade?
Hvala ti puno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Rade subotom, iako danas iznimno nisu radili (ne znam razlog), nedjeljom ne. Sve je veca guzva jer jako puno pacijenata ima isti pogled kao i ti pa sele iz drugih klinika u kojima su liste cekanja, tako da mislim da ce ih uskoro biti i na vv... Drzim ti fige da ce fet biti uspjesan i da ti vv nece ni trebati!

----------


## sandy0606

Bijah danas na vv. Naravno da nista od postupka.  :Sad:  odljutila sam se, odtugovala i sad idemo dalje. Veljaca ce biti nas mjesec.  :Smile:  obzirom da imam mucnine od yasmin-a a glavobolje od lyndinett-a sad sam bez kontracepcije pa cemo vidjet sto ce bit. 
Za sve vazna info: po novom pristanak za postupak, i to svaki, mora biti ovjeren kod javnog biljeznika. Time se potvrdjuje da su potpisi valjani. Tako mi danas objasnila soc radnica. I jos subote su im i nadalje radne. Ovu izvanredno nisu radili jer nisu imali tekucih postupaka.

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* daj mi malo pojasni to sa ovjerom kod javnog biljeznika. mi sad krecemo na fet i mm je danas bio potpisati pristanak za odmrzavanje embrija (kasnije ce biti na sluzbenom putu) i nitko nije spominjao javnog biljeznika.
zao mi je sto moras cekati jos jedan mjesec...

----------


## sandy0606

bubi onaj pristanak za provodjenje postupka mpo na kojem su potpisii oib-i oba supruznika/partnera te potpis odgovornog lijecnika od sada mora biti potvrdjen kod javnog biljeznika. Ne znam dal se to odnosi i na fet. Mozda je najbolje da nazoves soc radnicu Ivanku Faletar Rezo (tel 2353 845/803) pa ce ti ona reci sto tocno trebas. Meni je napomenula da se pristanak ovjerava kod biljeznika za svaki sljedeci postupak mpo bez obzira ponavljali se vrsta postupka ili ne. Po meni treba onda ovjeriti i pristanak za fet.

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* hvala, pitat cu ih kad cu biti gore, nece biti kasno jer je to stvar administrativne prirode, al valjda nisu toliko smotani. mi smo naime ureanjeno potpisivali pristanak za odmrzavanje zbog sluzbenog putovanja, valjda bi me upozorili. hvala jos jednom!

----------


## orhideja.

jutrić  :Wink: 

čitale ste o meni....možda sam dosadna--ali još više sam nestrplljiva

pa što vi mislite....zovem 1dc idem 8dc (početak veljače).... (recimo da su nalazi ok i da imamo sve )

što mislite--kad bi mogli u postupak??

----------


## ruža82

Orhideja, u postupak bi mogla već u ožujku naravno ako bude sve ok i ako tvoj doktor ne odluči drugačije!!

----------


## 123beba

> jutrić 
> 
> čitale ste o meni....možda sam dosadna--ali još više sam nestrplljiva
> 
> pa što vi mislite....zovem 1dc idem 8dc (početak veljače).... (recimo da su nalazi ok i da imamo sve )
> 
> što mislite--kad bi mogli u postupak??


Ako ti dr ne bude tražio nikakve posebne pretrage, morat ćete u tvom idućem ciklusu ti i muž u petrovoj 3 vaditi krv za krvnu grupu, rh faktor, te markere na hiv i hepatitis. To se ne morate narucivati no nalazi se čekaju tjedan dana. Osim toga ćeš idući ciklus zvati 1. dan i naruciti se za 3 dc kada će ti vaditi krv da bi provjerili hormone prije nego krenete u postupak.

Tek onaj ciklus poslije (opet Dolazis 3 dc), dr ti pogleda te nalaze hormona od prošlog puta i onda ako je sve ok dr odluči ideš li jedan mjesec na kontracepciju ili odmah kreces sa stimulacijom. 
Tako da ti ja baš ne vjerujem da bi u roku jednog mjeseca mogla u postupak. Prije si računaj na 3 ciklusa... Sretno!!!

----------


## sami_os

Cure, da li možete preporučiti kakav privatni smještaj blizu Vuk Vrhovca? Zanima me soba s vlastitim kupatilom, da je čisto i uredno..i po mogućnosti ne skupo  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Sami, mislim da imaš baš i otvorenu temu za ovo što ti treba i znam da su cure imale neki super smještaj... Nadam se da će ti se cure koje znaju javiti, no probaj i na toj temi o smještaju...

----------


## anabanana

sami, imas pp

----------


## Rominka

Cure, moze pomoc, da ne citam i trazim u nazad jer sam u frci s vremenom. Treba nam broj od dr. Perose, a ja ga sa sobom trenutno nemam. Hvala puno

----------


## bubekica

s 1. stranice ove teme:
Dr. med. Kristijan Peroš, tel. 23 53 916
za androloga Administrator – naručivanje: tel. 23 53 904

----------


## bubekica

s 1. stranice ove teme:
Dr. med. Kristijan Peroš, tel. 23 53 916
za androloga Administrator – naručivanje: tel. 23 53 904

----------


## Mury

Cure, znate li jel dr. Alebić počeo raditi? Htjela sam ga nazvati pitati za jedan savjet.

----------


## bubekica

alebic radi od proslog utorka.

----------


## Mury

> alebic radi od proslog utorka.


Hvala Bubekica. Nadam se d aće mi se javiti na tel.  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> alebic radi od proslog utorka.


Hvala Bubekica. Nadam se da će mi se javiti na tel.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala Bubekica. Nadam se da će mi se javiti na tel.


hoce, zovi ga, kasnije mozda zbrise jer jos nisu velike guzve, buduci su tek krenuli s postupcima nakon godisnjeg.

----------


## Rominka

Cure, hvala vam puno, zbilja ste mi ustedile vrijeme i skratile korake  :Wink:

----------


## sami_os

Hvala  :Smile: 



> Sami, mislim da imaš baš i otvorenu temu za ovo što ti treba i znam da su cure imale neki super smještaj... Nadam se da će ti se cure koje znaju javiti, no probaj i na toj temi o smještaju...

----------


## mima235

Zanima me koji dan od transfera se na vv vadi beta? Znam da ste nešto pisale o tome, ne mogu sad to naći.

----------


## anabanana

17 dan mima

----------


## hrki

Bokić drage moje,moja menstruacija je uranila unatoč utrićima i maloprije sam se vratila sa VV.Dr.je zadovoljan današnjim stanjem od danas pijem estrofem  i vidimo se 26.1.na uzv.Novost je to da se sada prije svakog postupka moraju  ovjeravati potpisi supružnika kod javnog bilježnika i moramo donijet novi vjenčani list jer on ne smije biti stariji od 6 mjeseci.To je sve potrebno zbog traženja ministarstva zdravlja.Bubi ovi papiri su potrebni i za FET,ne moraju se odmah ovjeriti već ih je potrebno donjeti do kraja postupka tako da ćemo mi javnog bilježnika riješiti ovdje u Vž.Ja nisam znala da mi se FET broji kao stimulirani postupak  pa sam ostala malo iznenađena. Ali ipak sam sretna jer ponovo u akciji.

----------


## snupi

A kaj se toćno mora ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika, više mi ništa nije jasno!

----------


## hrki

papir na kojem se oboje  potpisujete da pristajete na postupak MPO tj.točan naziv tog papira je PRISTANAK BRAČNIH,ODNOSNO IZVANBRAČNIH DRUGOVA ZA PROVOĐENJE  POSTUPKA MPO

----------


## ruža82

Hrki, ovao ne razumijem - da se FET broji kao stimulirani postupak??? kak to misliš?

----------


## hrki

> Hrki, ovao ne razumijem - da se FET broji kao stimulirani postupak??? kak to misliš?


ružo i ja sam ostala iznenađena. To  nam  je rekla socijalna radnica kad smo došli k njoj po ovaj papir .Iskreno sa doktorom o ovome nisam ni pričala jer sam zaboravila ali u subotu ću ga sigurno pitati.I da zaboravila sam napisati da su im subote radne ove je dr.A a sljedeću doktorica.

----------


## hrki

Ja ti mislim da se ona malo krivo izrazila valjda je željela reći da nam se FET ubraja među onih 6 postupaka koji idu na trošak HZZO-a.To mi je nekako logičnije.

----------


## ruža82

FET se ne ubraja u stimulirane postupke!! ništ mi nije jasno, il sam ja krivo skužila...

----------


## 123beba

pa ja se nadam da se fet ne ubraja u stimulirane postupke obzirom da ih je ionako malo... nema mi smisla da se ubraja u stimulirane kada se tada ionak ne prima stimulacija...

----------


## bubekica

cure, fet se racuna pod isti postupak. jedan mpo postupak je jedna stimulacija, sto se tice financijskog dijela.
*hrki* zasto si uopce bila kod socijalne radnice? procitaj sto sam pisala na potpomognutoj na vv vezano za papire, da se ne ponavljam. ovaj papir koji je mm potpisivao nema oib na sebi. taj pristanak koji ti spoinjes smo potpisali kad smo isli na icsi, ali ovo je jedan drugi papir.

----------


## bubekica

ups, pa ja i pisem na potpomognutoj na vv  :Embarassed:

----------


## mima235

Mora se ovjeriti taj pristanak supružnika kod javnog bilježnika. Cijena 95kn. Ja nisam shvatila da je to i za FET,a ni to brojanje postupaka.

----------


## bubekica

> Zanima me koji dan od transfera se na vv vadi beta? Znam da ste nešto pisale o tome, ne mogu sad to naći.


18-i dan od punkcije, bez obzira na transfer.

----------


## analoneta

Cure kakvo je stanje sa ulicom na dugom dolu....sto se tice parkinga zbog ovog snijega.......

----------


## 123beba

> Cure kakvo je stanje sa ulicom na dugom dolu....sto se tice parkinga zbog ovog snijega.......


Nažalost ne znam kakvo je stanje, no mi smo jednom parkirali u garaži na kvatricu pa se prošetali... Eto jedno rješenje ako je gore kaos...

----------


## analoneta

> Nažalost ne znam kakvo je stanje, no mi smo jednom parkirali u garaži na kvatricu pa se prošetali... Eto jedno rješenje ako je gore kaos...


hvala......vidjet cemo kada dođemo gore

----------


## hrki

> Mora se ovjeriti taj pristanak supružnika kod javnog bilježnika. Cijena 95kn. Ja nisam shvatila da je to i za FET,a ni to brojanje postupaka.


Da i za FET je jer smo ga dobili i trebamo ga ovjerenog donjeti do kraja postupka.Nema nikakve veze što smo taj pristanak oboje potpisali prilikom zadnjeg IVF-a koji je bio u 10.mjesecu.

----------


## Kadauna

> cure, fet se racuna pod isti postupak. jedan mpo postupak je jedna stimulacija, sto se tice financijskog dijela.
> *hrki* zasto si uopce bila kod socijalne radnice? procitaj sto sam pisala na potpomognutoj na vv vezano za papire, da se ne ponavljam. ovaj papir koji je mm potpisivao nema oib na sebi. taj pristanak koji ti spoinjes smo potpisali kad smo isli na icsi, ali ovo je jedan drugi papir.



Bubekica je u pravu, *zakon omogućava 4 stimulirana IVF/ICSI postupka na teret HZZO-a (a ovdje ulaze i svi FET-ovi koji proizlaze iz tih stimuliranih postupaka) kao i 2 prirodna IVF/ICSI postupka na teret HZZO-a. 
*Ono što trenutno uopće nije jasno jeste da li će se  IVF ili ICSI postupak uz korištenje samo klomifena brojati među stimulirane kao što to neke bolnice trenutno provode!? PO meni je to glupost, no to je već druga tema.

----------


## Kadauna

*Dakle VV je počeo provoditi školski i po uputama i sukladno  zakonu i tako traži od svih pacijenata pred svaki postupak suglasnost  koja mora biti ovjerena kod javnog bilježnika?

To znači pred svaki IUI, svaki stimulirani ICSI, svaki prirodni IVF i  sve FET-ove? Ajme, to može značiti da će neki parovi i 10ak puta te  potvrde ovjeravati kod javnog bilježnika..... nije to samo financijski  aspekt nego i organizacijski.....kad to sve uopće stići obaviti!? 

Uistinu se nadam da će VV u budućnosti odustati od psiho i pravnog  savjetovanja prije postupka, eto što su nam donijeli ti revni socijalni  radnici i pravnici s Vuka ( Zaista je žalosno na koji ste način opravdali svoje postojanje u MPO lancu!*

----------


## reny123

Ovo je suludo. Ministar je rekao da će donijeti zakon bez diskriminacije. Za koji drugi medicinski postupak je potrebna ovjera pristanka kod javnog bilježnika?  Ostali pacijenti za daleko rizičnije postupke pristanak daju potpisom u bolnici. Opet nas maltretiraju s nepotrebnom papirologijom i opet moramo ispunjavati papirnate uvjete da bi nam pružili medicinsku uslugu. Ne znam što čekamo. Moramo opet pisati Ministru jer u provođenju zakona smo opet zakinuti. Obećao je pratiti provedbu zakona i mijenjati što ne valja. A ovo ne valja.
Ja osobno ne bih pristala na stimulaciju klomifenima koji bi mi se računali kao 1 stimulirani postupak jer rijetko dobijem js u takvim postupcima.

----------


## Rominka

Ovo je suludo vise  :Sad: 
Ok, treba potpisati pristanak, potpisuju ga svi i za najbanalnije operacije, no dodatno to nositi na ovjeru i svaki puta platiti je ludost u najmanju ruku...cemu sve to? Ne mogu vjerovati da to ima zakonski uporiste  :Sad:  uffff, jako sam tuzna .....razocarana, bez nade u nase zdravstvo....pitam se jos cemu placam dopunsko....

----------


## mg1975

Odjavljujem se sa ove teme (na kraju priče nam slijedi duže čekanje)  :Sad: .  Želim vam svima puno uspjeha sa postupcima i da vam se ostvare vaše želje.

----------


## ruža82

Mg1975 - što se dogodilo????

----------


## marincezg

> Ovo je suludo vise 
> Ok, treba potpisati pristanak, potpisuju ga svi i za najbanalnije operacije, no dodatno to nositi na ovjeru i svaki puta platiti je ludost u najmanju ruku...cemu sve to? Ne mogu vjerovati da to ima zakonski uporiste  uffff, jako sam tuzna .....razocarana, bez nade u nase zdravstvo....pitam se jos cemu placam dopunsko....


da i meni je to sve suludo,  potpisivala sam pristanak svaki put kad sam bila na klomifenima, naravno kod dr. ali se ne sijecam da sam potpisivala pristanak kad sam bila recimo na gonalima ili menopurima, to mi nije ostalo u sijecanju neznam zasto  :Embarassed: 
mislim da je sasvim nepotrebno nositi na ovjeru kod javnog b. i platiti
i ja se pitam zasto placam dopunsko z.  i to vec godinama.....

----------


## tina_julija

Kako mi je ostalo jos 5 pilula i cekanje m, doktorica mi je rekla da zovem 1dc a da se vidimo 3dc, to bi znacilo da bi dobila kratki postupak?

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* stimulacija od 3.dc. je kratki protokol, tako je. sretno!

----------


## mg1975

> Mg1975 - što se dogodilo????


Nakon 6 mjeseci tokom kojih smo na kapaljku dobivali upute koje pretrage napraviti konačno su nas poslali kod androloga (iako smo im na početku rekli dijagnozu koju MM ima 30 godina)  :Mad: . Tako sad čekamo nalaz androloga koji će povrditi ono što već znamo - MM mora na operaciju (ne samo zbog problema začeća nego i zbog svog zdravlja). Kako u našem zdravstvu sve brzo ide ode još godinu dana (x mjeseci čekanja na operaciju i 6 mjeseci da se vidi da li je uspjela) - a baš nemamo nešto urnebesno puno vremena, mislim ja nemam.

----------


## Inesz

mg1975, nadam se da će sve biti ok.

poznata je "sporost" androloga na VV. mnogi parovi nalaz i komentar običnog sprmiograma čekaju i više od mjesec dana. isto tako, na VV se jako često preporuča operacija varikokele. ista je već skoro napuštena u svijetu radi spoznaja o nedjelotvornost.

možda da probate potražiti savjet u nekom drugom mpo centru.

----------


## bubekica

problem s andrologom je bio posebno izrazen u zadnjih par mjeseci jer ga 3 mjeseca nije bilo, bio je na nekom doskolovanju (sto je super za vv, ali trebali su organizirati zamjenu).

----------


## linalena

mg1975 iz takvog razloga smo mi otišli sa VV na SD, izgubili smo godinu dana gore da bi nas onda dočekao Milinovićev zakon; a sada nam je ostala još samo jedna godina plaćenih postupaka
Muž je nakon VV-androloga otišao kod vrhunskih urologa koji iako bi htjeli operirati(a tko od doktora to ne voli) kada su vidli naše godine i želju za bebom svi su se složili da ja bolje  na postupke

sretno cure

----------


## bubekica

mi bas imamo pozitivno iskustvo - od prvog dolaska na vv do prvog postupka, s jednom (mojom) poznatom dijagnozom i otkrivanjem muzeve (cekanje nalaza androloga, odlazak urologu, ponavljanje sgram-a, cekanje nalaza mikrodelecija) + godisnji odmor na ljeto - proslo je 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Moe

Naša situacija je oligo-astheno-terato, androlog dr. Čolak (prije cca 2, možda i 2,5 godine) je pregledao supruga i preporučio MPO (IVF/ICSI). Suprug je samonicijativno otišao na color doppler gdje je otkrivena varikokela. Obzirom da smo još relativno u dobroj situaciji po pitanju godina - suprug se odlučio za operaciju, jer ako to kod nekih pomogne da ne moraju na MPO - on je želio pružiti šansu svojim spermićima  :Joggler: 

Obavio operaciju, i otišao je ponovno na pregled i kontrolni spermiogram 3-4 mjeseca nakon operacije. Dr. Čolak je bio poprilično neugodan s komentarima da zašto je išao na operaciju ako on to nije preporučio.
Nama nažalost operacija nije bitno pomogla (tek neznatno se popravio spermiogram, ali nedovoljno za začeće bez MPO). 
Mislim da je sad dr. Čolak u mirovini... no kažem - nekog pod mus šalju na operaciju, a nekog sprečavaju, valjda ovisi o trenutnom raspoloženju liječnika.

mg1975 nisam shvatila jel se radi o operaciji varikokele, ako da - upitajte da se operacija odgodi, a da vi u međuvremenu obavite koji MPO dok ne bude kasno radi godina?
Ili druga varijanta - da obavite jedan MPO s full stimulacijom, i ako ne uspije (a želim iz sveg srca da uspije!) - on može odmah na operaciju, i onda nakon oporavka možete na novi postupak?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma ne preporučuju više na VV operaciju varikokele mi smo bili tamo prije 3,4 god. mm je ima i nikad nam ni dr. ni androlog to nisu sugerirali prije možda da ali valjda su se sad i oni uvjerili kako nema nekog smisla...

----------


## bubekica

*moe* vjerojatno colak nije bio odusevljen jer prilikom operacije se zna jos pogorsati stanje - kod nekih. mm ima varikokelu i ni androlog ni dr.a., ni urolog nisu sugerirali operaciju. 
nisam bas sigurna da je kod *mg* uopce rijec o varikokeli.

----------


## Moe

> *moe* vjerojatno colak nije bio odusevljen jer prilikom operacije se zna jos pogorsati stanje - kod nekih.


prvi put ovo čujem, srećom se to kod nas nije dogodilo!  :sherlock:

----------


## tina_julija

folikumetrije ako sam dobro pročitala od 7.30 do 9, koliko traje sve to, čekanje i pregled?

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* za pregled 3.dc dolazis oko 10h, nakon transfera i punkcija, to ce ti reci sestra na tel. ceka se dosta, ja sam znala cekati i 2-3 sata. folikulometrije su od 7:30-9, to ides kad krenes sa stimulacijom (obicno je prva folikulometrija 8.dc.), to brzo ide.
*moe* vjerujem da to ovisi o polozaju varikokele i utjecaju varikokele na sgram. ni ja nisam cula za neki slucaj, ali tako mi je objasnio dr. a. - da bolje da to ne diramo da stanje ne bude jos gore, ako "oni tamo" nesto sprckaju  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

L-karnitin može pomoći kod varikokele. Mm uzima manje od mjesec i već ga manje boli. Operirao je prije 15 g. i opet se vratila.

----------


## tina_julija

> *tina_julija* za pregled 3.dc dolazis oko 10h, nakon transfera i punkcija, to ce ti reci sestra na tel. ceka se dosta, ja sam znala cekati i 2-3 sata. folikulometrije su od 7:30-9, to ides kad krenes sa stimulacijom (obicno je prva folikulometrija 8.dc.), to brzo ide.
> *moe* vjerujem da to ovisi o polozaju varikokele i utjecaju varikokele na sgram. ni ja nisam cula za neki slucaj, ali tako mi je objasnio dr. a. - da bolje da to ne diramo da stanje ne bude jos gore, ako "oni tamo" nesto sprckaju


sva sreća pa sam pitala, da znam uzet godišnji ili tak neš... znači to je kao da idem prvi puta na pregled dođem u 10 primi me u 14h...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*tina_julija* mislim da ces prije doci na red, mislim da su zadnji oni koji dolaze prvi put (8.dc.). nadam se da sam u pravu, da ne bi bilo.... ja isto cekam m i idem gore, trebala je danas doc, al nema (trudna nisam).

----------


## tina_julija

> *tina_julija* mislim da ces prije doci na red, mislim da su zadnji oni koji dolaze prvi put (8.dc.). nadam se da sam u pravu, da ne bi bilo.... ja isto cekam m i idem gore, trebala je danas doc, al nema (trudna nisam).


malo mi je glupo da izgubim dan na poslu pa cu se probat dogovoriti sa sestrama da dodjem oko 14, nadam se da će biti dobre volje.. 
znas kako kažu, svemir prihvaća samo pozitivne stvari... tako da probaj mantranje neko nabaciti... biti ću trudna, biti ću trudna...  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

sigurna sam da mozes isposlovat da te prime malo nakon sto dodjes, samo sve najavi sestrama na telefon. sretno! mozda se i sretnemo.
a trudna cu bit, vrlo skoro. bit cu trudna, bit cu trudna  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

Drage suborke, 
s obzirom da je VV zasad jedina klinika koja je uvela ovjeru pristanka na postupak kod javnog bilježnika, čime se PONOVO diskrimiraju MPO pacijenti, molim Vas da reagiramo! Detalji su na temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78305-M...ira-Mijenjajte!

----------


## sanda1977

pa da, o tome mi je dr A pričao dok sam još išla na folikulimetrije....da je jako ljut i da je to strašno i samo uzimanje novaca parovima...da se pune tuđi đepovi....bio je jako frustriran zbog toga

----------


## Moe

Jel to traže i u drugim MPO klinikama, ili samo na VV?  :Sad:

----------


## 123beba

Nama niti androlog niti dr A nisu preporučili operaciju varikokele jer su šanse da se 30% promjeni na bolje ili na gore pa su rekli da nikako ne preporučuju u našem slučaju.

----------


## mg1975

Drage moje hvala na brizi i preporukama. 
Mi smo malo u specifičnoj situaciji jer već imamo jedno dijete koje smo eto dobili prirodno (prije 6 godina, a za to vrijeme što šta se moglo promijeniti), pa kod nas pokušavaju na sve načine popraviti s-gram kako bi se T opet dogodila prirodno.

Pozdrav svima i javit ću se ponekad.
 :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jel to traže i u drugim MPO klinikama, ili samo na VV?


Moe za sada je to samo na VV...

----------


## Mali Mimi

mg1975 oprosti što se mješam a dali su tebe obradili, mislim nekad se zna desiti da se nakon poroda začepe jajovodi (znam 2 takva slučaja recimo) tako da ne mora biti nužno ni samo s muževe strane problem, a kakav mu je spermiogram?

----------


## mg1975

> mg1975 oprosti što se mješam a dali su tebe obradili, mislim nekad se zna desiti da se nakon poroda začepe jajovodi (znam 2 takva slučaja recimo) tako da ne mora biti nužno ni samo s muževe strane problem, a kakav mu je spermiogram?


Na zadnjim konzultacijama sam dobila uputu napraviti HSG, tako da sam sad u dilemi RTG HSG ili UZV HSG? S-gram relativno loš.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hm, koliko ja znam RTG HSG ti je pouzdaniji

----------


## Moe

> Moe za sada je to samo na VV...


Ako je to nalog od ministarstva - ne bi li trebale onda sve klinike tražiti. Možda je ovo samo politika VV-a?
Kako god - ne sviđa mi se.

----------


## Rominka

Cure, je li neka pitala za te papire? Ima li kakvih novosti? Meni je sestra rekla da cemo o tome drugi puta s doktorom  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

ma o tome treba sa ministrom i ministarstvom. kakav javni bilježnik?! žalite se cure! ne pristajte na takvu diskriminaciju.

----------


## bubekica

zalit cu se ja, samo da mi dodje m, opet kasni, a trebala sam sutra biti gore na brdu.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lina2

Bok cure!!
Imam jedno pitanjce: Kako se računa prvi dan menge, šta ako dobijem navečer, da li se to svejedno broji kao prvi dan. 
Drugi dan bi trebala na pregled kod dr.A! Ne znam šta mi je činiti!!!

----------


## bubekica

Lina2, bolje da dodjes prerano nego prekasno. Ako dobis navecer idi drugo jutro kod dr.A, ali mu naglaso da si dobila jucer navecer!

----------


## lina2

To i ja nekako mislim, vidjet ću kako će biti do večeri.
Hvala bubuekica!!  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Ako je to nalog od ministarstva - ne bi li trebale onda sve klinike tražiti. Možda je ovo samo politika VV-a?
> Kako god - ne sviđa mi se.


da imas ti pravo,  ako je nalog od ministarstva onda bi
mi bilo logicno da sve klinike to traze a ne samo vv. 
bome se niti meni ne sviđa ta politika, sta poduzeti???

----------


## Moe

> bome se niti meni ne sviđa ta politika, sta poduzeti???


stvarno nisam pametna... razmišljam što bih ja...
Vjerojatno bih inzistirala neka mi pokažu gdje piše da mora biti ovjereno kod javnog bilježnika. I da daju objašnjenje zašto to druge klinike ne traže. I svađala bih se tamo ako treba. 
Ako baš ništa ne bi upalilo i oni bi inzistirali na tom javnom bilježniku - promijenila bih kliniku.

----------


## bubekica

dal je netko nedavno bio u klomifenskom ivf postupku (od uvodjenja novog zakona)? dal VV klomifenski ivf racuna kao prirodni ili stimulirani?

----------


## NinaDrv

Članak 14. st.2 Zakona o MPO propisuje da mora bti ovjereni pristanak prije svakog postupka.

http://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-me...nutoj-oplodnji

----------


## NinaDrv

Cure, jel se možda netko sprema za kojih tjedan dana u postupak?

----------


## tina_julija

> Cure, jel se možda netko sprema za kojih tjedan dana u postupak?


brojim još jednu pilulu čekanje m, i pohod na brdo, a ti?

----------


## NinaDrv

> brojim još jednu pilulu čekanje m, i pohod na brdo, a ti?


23. dan ciklusa mi je, čekam M  :Smile: 
Pila sam 2,5 mjeseca marulju i skratila mi je cikluse sa 28 na 25 dana. 
Vidjet ću kakav će biti ovaj, ali već polako imam osjećaj da će kroz par dana doći  :Sad:

----------


## tina_julija

Nadam se da ce uskoro objema doci...  :Smile:  da konacno krenemo..

----------


## NinaDrv

> Nadam se da ce uskoro objema doci...  da konacno krenemo..


I da nam bude uspješno  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*tina_julija*, *NinaDrv* sretno cure, nek vam je postupak dobitan!
Dr. A. i ja krećemo od ponedjeljka u istraživačke vode, nadam se da ćemo što prije naći uzrok mojih praznih folikula pa da mogu ponovno u postupak.
Svima šaljem vibre i da što brže postanete trbušaste!

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala na lijepim zeljama i svima saljem vibre da nam se naljepse zelje ostvare!

----------


## Nellie

> dal je netko nedavno bio u klomifenskom ivf postupku (od uvodjenja novog zakona)? dal VV klomifenski ivf racuna kao prirodni ili stimulirani?


Ja sam bila ovaj mjesec u postupku sa klomifenima i dr je rekla da se broji kao prirodni. Da su mi dodavane inekcije (a nisu) na klomifene bio bi polustimulirani i brojio bi se kao stimulirani.

----------


## 123beba

Muma, želim ti da dr. A i ti čim prije otkrijete u čemu je problem tako da čim prije možete to riješiti i krenuti po bebicu! 

Cure, svima puno sreće, da krajem ove godine u naručju držite svoje male bebice!!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

> *tina_julija*, *NinaDrv* sretno cure, nek vam je postupak dobitan!
> Dr. A. i ja krećemo od ponedjeljka u istraživačke vode, nadam se da ćemo što prije naći uzrok mojih praznih folikula pa da mogu ponovno u postupak.
> Svima šaljem vibre i da što brže postanete trbušaste!


Hvala cure na lijepim željama  :Love:  
Muma, držim palčeve da čim prije otkrijete problem i brzo ga riješite  :Klap:

----------


## Muma

Hvala, nadam se da hoćemo. Pošto još nije imao prilike riješavati takav slučaj, nadam se da ćemo i on i ja naučiti nešto novo, i da će biti plodno  :Grin: 
Pratim vas redovito, i veselim se svakoj dobroj vijesti, ali ja nisam imala što pametno napisati.
Drž´te se cure, i popunite malo VV trudničku listu  :Wink:

----------


## marincezg

> Cure, jel se možda netko sprema za kojih tjedan dana u postupak?


ja sa nestrpljenjem cekam m. pa onda cu i ja gore  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

> ja sa nestrpljenjem cekam m. pa onda cu i ja gore


čekamo m ko ozeble sunca...  :Smile:

----------


## sami_os

Pozdrav svima! U fazi smo prikupljanja nalaza za postupak, slijedeće što trebam je doći od 3.-5. dana ciklusa, izvaditi krv za hormone, glukozu i inzulin natašte. E sad, s obzirom da sam iz Os, koja je procedura za to? Brinu me ova glukoza i inzulin..da li se to obavlja u jednom danu s jednim vađenjem krvi ili...?

----------


## 123beba

sami, nisam sigurna zašto bi trebala vaditi glukozu jer je to obično pretraga koju rade trudnice (OGGT) i radi se tako da dođeš ujutro natašte, izvade ti krv, nakon toga ti daju zasićenu otopinu glukoze da popiješ i onda opet nakon nekog vremena vadiš krv (nisam sigurna jel za 2 sata ili ranije). Ja sam to jednom davno radila pa se više baš niti ne sjećam... No, u slučaju da ne radiš tu pretragu onda dolaziš ujutro natašte i samo ti jednom izvade krv, ti si slobodna dalje, a oni dobiju sve što trebaju.

----------


## sami_os

123beba vjeruj mi da nemam pojma! U Os iskreno tu pretragu  nikada nisam radila a bila sam na 4 AIH tako da ni meni nije jasno. Dr A. je to napisao u uputama, pitati ću još sestre kakva je procedura za to, nadam se da neće biti cjelodnevnog sjedenja po bolnici  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Sami, OGTT i glukoza nataste nisu ista pretraga. OGTT ti je opisala 123beba, a za glukozu nataste samo jednom vadis krv, skupa s inzulinom i drugim hormonima koje ides vaditi - sve odjednom.
Ja sam u pon gore, pa ak je netko za druzenje - javite se u pp  :Smile:

----------


## sami_os

> Sami, OGTT i glukoza nataste nisu ista pretraga. OGTT ti je opisala 123beba, a za glukozu nataste samo jednom vadis krv, skupa s inzulinom i drugim hormonima koje ides vaditi - sve odjednom.
> Ja sam u pon gore, pa ak je netko za druzenje - javite se u pp


Uh, sad mi je lakše  :Smile:  Već sam mislila da ću još morati i smještaj tražiti a nisam baš imala namjeru samo za vađenje krvi  :Smile: 
Hvala puno!

----------


## sami_os

Ja ću probati nazvati sutra bolnicu jer sam baš danas popodne dobila m. i sad se trebam naručiti  :Mad:  Samo se nadam da neću propustiti ovaj ciklus  :Sad:

----------


## frka

i samo da se nadovežem na bubekicu - ja sam još prije cca 4 godine na VV-u u sklopu pretraga vadila glukozu i inzulin tako da im je to vjerovatno standardna obrada.

----------


## bubekica

ponavljanje za one zbunjene - ako dobim u subotu, ne zovem nego se samo pojavim u ponedjeljak, jel da? tako je lako drugima dijelit savjete, al kad za sebe treba razmislit - nastane blokada  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> ponavljanje za one zbunjene - ako dobim u subotu, ne zovem nego se samo pojavim u ponedjeljak, jel da? tako je lako drugima dijelit savjete, al kad za sebe treba razmislit - nastane blokada


Yes! Tako je! Znaš da je to već praksa, kad su drugi u pitanju onda sve znaš, a kad si ti u pitanju onda se raspituješ.  :Laughing:

----------


## clematis

danas na VV guzva nevidjena, ali sve smo stigle na red  :Very Happy: 
ja danas pocinjem sa klomifenima i u cet sam opet kod njih. Doc mi bas i nije htio sve objasniti pa me zanima sta on tocno treba napravit u cet?
jel onda dobijam stopericu pa u sub na punkciju il kaj?

----------


## bubekica

*clematis*  u cetvrtak je samo kontrola, uzv da se vidi kako napreduju folikuli, sumnjam da ce vec tad bit stoperica, to ce ti biti tek 8.dc?

----------


## clematis

> *clematis*  u cetvrtak je samo kontrola, uzv da se vidi kako napreduju folikuli, sumnjam da ce vec tad bit stoperica, to ce ti biti tek 8.dc?


da to bib bio 8 dc. Hm, a koji dan je stoperica?

----------


## bubekica

mislim da dan primitka stoperice ovisi o stanju na uzv i nalazima krvi (vadit ces krv taj dan kad ces doci - estradiol i progesteron). zasto te muci to sa stopericom?

----------


## clematis

> mislim da dan primitka stoperice ovisi o stanju na uzv i nalazima krvi (vadit ces krv taj dan kad ces doci - estradiol i progesteron). zasto te muci to sa stopericom?



ma ne muci me bas, nego pokusavam si slozit u glavi kako sta dolazi na red i kad bi eventualno trebala uzeti go ili bolovanje....  moram slozit pricu na poslu da ne skuze  :Razz:

----------


## Nellie

> danas na VV guzva nevidjena, ali sve smo stigle na red 
> ja danas pocinjem sa klomifenima i u cet sam opet kod njih. Doc mi bas i nije htio sve objasniti pa me zanima sta on tocno treba napravit u cet?
> jel onda dobijam stopericu pa u sub na punkciju il kaj?


Ja sam u ovom postupku počela sa klomifenima u subotu i pila ih do četvrtka, 3x1, a zatim je dr na taj dan, prema uzv-u i stanju folikula odlučila da taj dan popijem još 2 klomifena i da dođem u sub na uzv. U sub je dr rekao da moram primiti štopericu već tu večer. Uglavnom, kod svakoga je drugačije, ali evo čisto okvirno da možda možeš planirat. Punkcija je bila u ponedj, a transfer je trebao biti 3.dan, znači u srijedu, ali su odlučili čekati 6.dan, pa je bio danas. Ali naravno, i to je sve individualno.

----------


## mima235

Meni su svaki put pomicali štipericu. Npr. u pon mi kaže bit će u sri,a u sri mi kaže ipak čet. Tako da ovisi o hormonima i ultrazvuku.

----------


## bubekica

*Nellie* sretno! 
moram te malo ispraviti, ako je pukcija bila u ponedjeljak, subota je transfer - 5. dan, dan punkcije se racuna kao 0.dan.

----------


## mirelaj

Cure, meni je punkcija bila u četvrtak, a u subotu transfer. ( oni koji imaju malo oplođenih jajašaca-za dva dana vraćaju transfer, a one koje imaju više oplođenih vraćaja ih za 3-5 dana, tj, buduće embriće puste da se razvijaju pa obično najbolja dva vrate

----------


## Ela28

I meni je punkcija bila u subotu a transfer u ponedjeljak a imala sam 5 jajnih stanica . ...

----------


## NinaDrv

Stigla M danas, u srijedu ideeeeeeeeeeeem  :Very Happy: 
Ide netko samnom?

----------


## Nellie

> *Nellie* sretno! 
> moram te malo ispraviti, ako je pukcija bila u ponedjeljak, subota je transfer - 5. dan, dan punkcije se racuna kao 0.dan.


Hvala!
Posto mi je prosli put transfer bio na 3.dan (odnosno 2., ako računam da je punkcija 0.dan), odnosno tad je dr rekla da ćemo raditi transfer na 3.dan (a znači bio je 2.), onda sam si ja sad automatski preračunala da je ovo 6.dan  :Smile: . Samoj sebi sam malo povečala šanse  :Wink:

----------


## sivka

Evo i ja prijavljujem, danas stigla M i u srijedu smo gore !!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina_julija

Meni isto stigla menga... Kakvo je stanje gore na brdu?

----------


## sami_os

I ja sam sutra tamo  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Meni isto stigla menga... Kakvo je stanje gore na brdu?


meni je danas 3 dc i bila sam gore kod dr A.
danas je bila ludnica, dosla sam u 7.20 a bila sam gotova oko 12....
nije bila puno transfera niti punkcija, nekak mi se cinilo uobicajno 
ali zbog pada sistema na kompu sve se valjda posemerilo
a nekak mi se i cini da su nekaj i slavili  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Da se javim i ja s vijestima. Ipak nećemo čekati na postupak mjesecima, već krećemo s novom stimulacijom idući ciklus (drugačiji protokol + 2 štoperice, u 17h i u 21h). Pa ako se ponovi isti scenarij praznih folikula, onda ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Danas sam vadila dodatne hormone koji bi mogli uzrokovati takvo stanje ali njih ćemo korigirati usput ako je stvarno o tome riječ. Naravno, uvjet za postupak je da nema cista (ali mislim da će ipak biti potreban jedan mjesec kontracepcije). Sretna sam jer imamo barem nekakav plan kako dalje!
Šaljem vam svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitne postupke!

----------


## majalena

> Cure, jel se možda netko sprema za kojih tjedan dana u postupak?


evo i ja se spremam najvjerojatnije ovaj tj. pošto su mi ciklusi neredoviti onda je čekanje vještice prava lutrija :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

i ja sam bila danas gore, krenula s estrofemom, kontrola 7.2.

----------


## ljubilica

*bubekice* - kakva koincidencija - ja danas 1.estrofem.. ti od 3,dc ili?

----------


## 123beba

Muma, tako mi je drago da ne morate čekati jako dugo (mene je uvijek čekanje deprimiralo)... držim  :fige:  da dr sve uspije "poštimati" i da ovaj postupak bude pun pogodak sa predivnom betom i kucajucim srcima!!!! Sretno!

----------


## ruža82

Cure koje počinjete s estrofemom, 3dc ste bile naručene na 10 sati  (tj poslije 10) zar ne???

----------


## bubekica

*ruza* ja sam dobila u subotu pa se nisam narucila, dosla sam jutros oko 8 da se podruzim s *mumom*, a cekala sam do pol 12... tak da pretpostavljam da iza 10  :Smile:  kad racunas da si gore?

----------


## ruža82

Sutra sam gore, zvala danas ujutro a bila je neka strka (kako čitam s komp.) pa mi nije rekla u koliko sati da dođem. al ja sam si ionako na poslije 10 računala!! nadam se da bude sve ok, da me neće odgoditi zbog biločega  i da konačno krenem...već jedva čekam da vidim doktora i ekipu  :Yes:  :Yes:  .

----------


## NinaDrv

I ja sam gore u srijedu poslije 10 h  :Klap:

----------


## Muma

bubek  :Love:  drugi put će i kavica pasti a ne samo druženje u čekaonici
Vidim da se zahuktala situacija na VV-u, sretno cure! Osvojite to brdo  :fige:

----------


## piki

I ja sam danas bila gore. Nisam ni pokušala doći prije 10 jer nema šanse da dođeš na red prije nego odu u salu. Bila sam gotova tek iza 12. Sve skupa (pregled, vađenje krvi, pikanje,socijalna radnica) dva sata! Čak i nije nešto strašno.
Cure sretno s smrzlićima, a nama drugima punooo dobrih jajčeka!

----------


## jo1974

eto i mene gore u srijedu,mada mene pere neka depra neide mi se u nikakav postupak premišljam se da čekam ljeto ,

----------


## Inesz

> I ja sam danas bila gore. Nisam ni pokušala doći prije 10 jer nema šanse da dođeš na red prije nego odu u salu. Bila sam gotova tek iza 12. Sve skupa (pregled, vađenje krvi, pikanje,socijalna radnica) dva sata! Čak i nije nešto strašno.
> Cure sretno s smrzlićima, a nama drugima punooo dobrih jajčeka!


piki, sretno ~~~~

zašto ste išli kod socijalane radnice?

----------


## piki

> piki, sretno ~~~~
> 
> zašto ste išli kod socijalane radnice?


Hvala Inesz!
Morala sam jer sam zadnji put bila kod nje u 7 mj. pa da me obavijesti o novoj proceduri: ovjereni potpisi kod javnog bilježnika, o tome se već pisalo. Ona kaže da je to nebuloza, i svi to znamo al se mora. Čak mi je i provjerila koliko je star vjenčani list ali kaže da je OK (mada ne smije biti stariji od 6 mj, a naš je).

----------


## piki

> eto i mene gore u srijedu,mada mene pere neka depra neide mi se u nikakav postupak premišljam se da čekam ljeto ,


jo želim da te depra prođe čim dođeš gore i da bude uspješno! Ma kakvo ljeto, onda budeš već lijepa, debela trudnica koja nezna kaj sa sobom na +40!

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala Inesz!
> Morala sam jer sam zadnji put bila kod nje u 7 mj. pa da me obavijesti o novoj proceduri: ovjereni potpisi kod javnog bilježnika, o tome se već pisalo. Ona kaže da je to nebuloza, i svi to znamo al se mora. Čak mi je i provjerila koliko je star vjenčani list ali kaže da je OK (mada ne smije biti stariji od 6 mj, a naš je).


baš vas maltretiraju.

nije mi jasno što u mpo priči imaju raditi socijalni radnici? maltretirati mpo pacijente, e da bi socijalni radnik imao posao. 
što je u opisu posla tim socijalnim radnicima na VV?
postoj pravno-psihološko savjetaovanje koje po novom zakonu nije obvezno. tko hoće nek ide, ali socijalni radnik ne može vršiti niti pavno niti psihološko savjetovanje. to je jasno kao dan.

----------


## bubekica

*piki* zar nije to pravnica???

----------


## piki

Ne, mislima da je Ivanka Faletar _nešto_ socijalna radnica. Kaj sam u krivu?

----------


## bubekica

Sad sam ljuta. Ja sam mislila da je ona pravnica, jer nas u njenu sobu vode kao u pravnu sluzbu.

----------


## Nellie

Ivanka Faletar Rezo-ona je socijalna radnica. Pravno i psihološko savjetovanje po novom zakonu nije obavezno, ali je ''posjet'' socijalnoj radnici, tj. ona za VV prikuplja potrebnu dokumentaciju (vjenčani list ne stariji od 6 mj. i ovjereni pristanak kod javnog bilježnika o pristanku na mpo). 
Nama je savjetovala da ne ovjeravamo presliku vjenčanog lista kod j.bilježnika već da izvadimo ''novi'' na općini jer je to jeftinije (platili smo 20 kn) i super je kaj nam je onaj od prošlog postupka uzela u obzir i za ovaj jer bi navodno za svaki postupak trebao novi vjenčani list, ali se i ona sama složila da je to totalna glupost. Ovjeru potpisa kod j.bilježnika smo platili 95 kn i morali smo donijeti svaki put novi pristanak (znači svaki put dati pare u državnu blagajnu  :Evil or Very Mad: ), s tim da nam je rekla da ako ne dođe do transfera da će nam onda priznati taj pristanak za sljedeći put, a ni mi nismo išli kod j.bilježnika sve dok nismo saznali da će biti transfer, pa smo joj tek nakon transfera odnijeli pristanak.

----------


## bubekica

potpis na *nellie*. meni se ocito nesto zbrkalo s terminima "soc. radnik", "pravnik"  :Smile: 
kaj ces, hormoni  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Ivanka Faletar Rezo-ona je socijalna radnica. Pravno i psihološko savjetovanje po novom zakonu nije obavezno, ali je ''posjet'' socijalnoj radnici, tj. ona za VV prikuplja potrebnu dokumentaciju (vjenčani list ne stariji od 6 mj. i ovjereni pristanak kod javnog bilježnika o pristanku na mpo). 
> Nama je savjetovala da ne ovjeravamo presliku vjenčanog lista kod j.bilježnika već da izvadimo ''novi'' na općini jer je to jeftinije (platili smo 20 kn) i super je kaj nam je onaj od prošlog postupka uzela u obzir i za ovaj jer bi navodno za svaki postupak trebao novi vjenčani list, ali se i ona sama složila da je to totalna glupost. Ovjeru potpisa kod j.bilježnika smo platili 95 kn i morali smo donijeti svaki put novi pristanak (znači svaki put dati pare u državnu blagajnu ), s tim da nam je rekla da ako ne dođe do transfera da će nam onda priznati taj pristanak za sljedeći put, a ni mi nismo išli kod j.bilježnika sve dok nismo saznali da će biti transfer, pa smo joj tek nakon transfera odnijeli pristanak.


*Organizirani kriminal u državi.* 
Treba u svakoj klinici zaposliti socijalnu radnicu koja će od parova - šta - tražiti 2 papira. 
To sestre ne mogu, ne znaju?
A onda treba još i dati posla javnim bilježnicima, kao da ne ubiru dovoljno novaca.
Oprosti Nellie - da ne shvatiš krivo, ovo nejde tebe, ni drugih parova koji se bore s neplodnošću, samo sam ljuta na ovaj _nonsense_ od države!

----------


## bubekica

ne brkajte kruske i jabuke. ta socijalna radnica radi u pravnoj sluzbi kb merkur, definitivno joj nije jedina uloga trazenje papira od parova. uostalom, te papire ne trazi ona nego ministarstv koje im je poslalo dopis. a svaka klinika ima pravnu sluzbu, samo je ne koristi u tu svrhu. jos.
a s ovim o davanju para javnim biljeznicima se slazem.

----------


## Inesz

ma, prestrašno...
nema što socijalna radnica raditi sa mpo parovima. neka ide siromašnim i napuštenim starcima koji leže u bolnici i koji kad stignu kući iz bolnice dolaze u hladno jer  nemaju za ogrijev,  dolaze u glad jer nemaju kune za kruh. neka se ta socijalna radnica pobrine za nemoćne i siromašne građane koji leže u bolnici i osigura im prava iz socijalne skrbi. ali, ne... lakše je maltretirati svojim lametiranjima ljude koji ne mogu imati djecu. 

što je rekla socijalna radnica-da će priznat ovjeru za sljedeći put ako ne dođe do transfera?!
sramota! 

to treba na inspekciju ministarstva.

----------


## Moe

> ne brkajte kruske i jabuke. ta socijalna radnica radi u pravnoj sluzbi kb merkur, definitivno joj nije jedina uloga trazenje papira od parova. uostalom, te papire ne trazi ona nego ministarstv koje im je poslalo dopis. a svaka klinika ima pravnu sluzbu, samo je ne koristi u tu svrhu. jos.
> a s ovim o davanju para javnim biljeznicima se slazem.


Dobro recimo da ajd - stvar može proći ako ta žena već radi na Merkuru i druge stvari. 
Kako to konkretno izgleda u praksi? Vi morate ići u zgradu Merkura, ili ona dolazi u zgradu VV-a uzeti papire?
Ali kad već za postupak morate(mo) imati krvnu grupu, briseve i koješta od papira (pretraga), zar ne bi onda mogle i zajedno s tim papirima prije postupka priložiti i još ta 2 papira onome kome pokazujete/predajte pretrage?
Ovo s javnim bilježnikom ne mogu nikako probaviti naročito ne da se mora ići svaki put. Ne može li javni bilježnik jednom ovjeriti papir na kojem ima više mjesta za potpis para u postupku, i onda ako ne uspije MPO od prve - svaki put pred sestrama (ili socijalnom radnicom) se potpišete na taj isti papir s novim datumom?

----------


## Moe

Obzirom da su postupci *besplatni* (a u njima se utroši poprilična svota novca na lijekove i liječenje) onda sam mišljenja da bi bolnica trebala imati i ugovorenog javnog bilježnika koji će to obavljati na trošak bolnice/države - kad već inzistiraju na tome. To je ionako zanemariv trošak u odnosu na trošak jednog MPO postupka.
Ajme ljuta sam. Bolje mi je da se odjavim s teme.
Kako ih samo nije sram tako maltretirati ljude?! I gdje su sad inspekcije, povjerenstva i ne znam tko... - ako jedna bolnica to *mora* tražiti od parova a druga bolnica *nema pojma* da se to treba tražiti?!

----------


## bubekica

*inesz* to je rekla zato jer se "postupak" smatra gotovim na dan transfera, tako je meni rekla. 
ne znam odakle toliki gnjev na to radno mjesto. ako ona ostane bez posla, nece se otvoriti radno mjesto na kojem ce ona moci pomoci onima kojima treba.
*moe* merkur i vv su povezani hodnikom, pravna sluzna je u zgradi vv.

ne mogu ni ja probaviti, ne mogu ni oni, ali imaju nalog od ministrastva. da ga krse??? sve ove ideje - da se ovjerava jedan papir, da ovjeru radi pravna sluzba klinike, sve su predlagali, nije proslo.

a sad molim da preselimo na adekvatnu temu s ovom raspravom.

----------


## bubekica

i jako se glupo osjecam kad ispada da branim nesto (s cim se uopce ne slazem potpuno) zbog hrpu netocnih info.

----------


## mima235

Socijalna radnica je predobra, žena samo radi svoj posao, kao i svi na vv. 
O ministarstvu i javnim bilježnicima bi se dalo raspravljati, ali to nije tema.

----------


## pirica

> ne brkajte kruske i jabuke. ta socijalna radnica radi u pravnoj sluzbi kb merkur, definitivno joj nije jedina uloga trazenje papira od parova. uostalom, te papire ne trazi ona nego ministarstv koje im je poslalo dopis. a svaka klinika ima pravnu sluzbu, samo je ne koristi u tu svrhu. jos.
> a s ovim o davanju para javnim biljeznicima se slazem.


al kako to isto ministarstvo to ne traži od vinogradske npr?

----------


## bubekica

Naravno da trazi, pogledaj sto pise u zakonu. E sad zasto oni to ne traze od pacijenata to ti ne znam. Zakon vrijedi za sve jednako, to sto je taj clanak nebuloza i isprika za punjenje drzavnog proracuna nije do nijedne klinike nego do divne nam drzave.

----------


## Nellie

Inesz - da, kak je napisala bubekica, postupak se smatra gotovim ako dođe do transfera, uspio on ili ne, tj. bez obzira na ishod bete, pa u slučaju da ne dođe do transfera, ali dođe do punkcije, priznat će pristanak za sljedeći postupak, ali ne i u slučaju ako je transfer uspio, a beta je bila negativna. Tada ponovo nova ovjera.
Moe-socijalna radnica je na 3.katu VV-a.

Sve što ste napisale stoji. Uostalom, zar nismo samim time što smo se odlučile/li za postupak svjesne/i svega što on nosi, te zar ne bi trebao biti dovoljan pristanak pred mojim mpo dr-om, a ne pred osobom koja o meni i mom stanju nema pojma. Ali kako će država inače zaraditi, ako ne na malim ljudima?!
A kaj se soc.radnice tiče žena je fakat ok.

----------


## 123beba

> Socijalna radnica je predobra, žena samo radi svoj posao, kao i svi na vv. 
> O ministarstvu i javnim bilježnicima bi se dalo raspravljati, ali to nije tema.


ja bih potpisala mimu... ja sam isto imala samo pozitivno iskustvo sa soc. radnicom na vv i sasvim mi je razumljivo da sada, nakon izmjene zakona, i dalje pomaže sestrama na vv u tom jednom dijelu posla ako može jer mi je puno draže da se sestre posvete nama pacijentima, a ne još dodatnim kontrolama prikupljenih papira. Da je ministarstvo i javni bilježnik posebno nebulozna tema, slažem se, no razumijem i one koji traže ono što mi je zakon propisao bez obzira kako glupo bilo... Na svima nama je da se žalimo na to sve dok se zakon ne izmjeni, ali ne uzimam to za zlo osobama koje to traže, već onim akoji su to propisali...

Inače, vidim da se opet zagužvalo na našem brdu pa vam svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što je pred vama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cure SRETNO!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

drage moje suborke!
danas vas je puno gore, javite nam lijepe vijesti!  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> Socijalna radnica je predobra, žena samo radi svoj posao, kao i svi na vv.


ni ovo nije tema http://mrav.ffzg.hr/zanimanja/book/part2/node1001.htm

----------


## tina_julija

Od danas sluzbeno pikalica, tj. Pijem klomifene...  :Smile: )))))))))

----------


## Rominka

Cure, jel' ima netko da je radio biopsiju testisa otkada je zaledjivanja? Ja cekam mengu pa onda po proceduri zovem gore, a dr. A je rekao da ce simultano pripremati/tempirati biopsiju mm...pa me zanima da li je netko mozda vec prosao kroz to?! Hvala

----------


## sivka

:Sing: Bokić svima, hihihihi... evo službeno prijavljujem da sam od danas pikalica....danas 4 komada gonalčeka i tako do ponedjeljka, pa onda na brdo po rezultate!! Sretno svima!!! :Bouncing:

----------


## jo1974

opa krenulo je bogami bit če nas u ponedeljak popriličan broj ,mislim da se brdo osvaja.

rominka nisam se susretala s time nadam se da če ti uskoro netko odgovoriti.
svima sretno i neka vas sve obraduje ljepa beta i ljepe rezultate.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Od danas sluzbeno pikalica, tj. Pijem klomifene... )))))))))


I ja sam pikalicaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D (3 Menopura dnevno do ponedjeljka)

----------


## anabanana

Cure, jeli bio tko kod dr. A na kombiniranom probiru? Jel on to radi u svojoj ordinaciji na svom UZV?

----------


## tina_julija

Women in black are back!!!  :Smile:  and ready to party!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> Cure, jeli bio tko kod dr. A na kombiniranom probiru? Jel on to radi u svojoj ordinaciji na svom UZV?


Da. Bar je radio meni prije par godina, a isti dan išla sam i u Vinogradsku na vađenje krvi.
Zanimljive su ove rasprave o tome što se i kada "priznaje" s papirima. U Vg recimo računaju kao postupak čim se dadne štoperica, pa makar bila negativna aspiracija. Ovdje to za papire nije tako ako sam dobro shvatila, dakle papiri vrijede za idući ciklus. Ajme kojeg li kupusišta....

----------


## hope31

samo da svim curama pozelim srecu u postupcima,neka vas sve docekaju lijepe bete :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Da. Bar je radio meni prije par godina, a isti dan išla sam i u Vinogradsku na vađenje krvi.
> Zanimljive su ove rasprave o tome što se i kada "priznaje" s papirima. U Vg recimo računaju kao postupak čim se dadne štoperica, pa makar bila negativna aspiracija. Ovdje to za papire nije tako ako sam dobro shvatila, dakle papiri vrijede za idući ciklus. Ajme kojeg li kupusišta....


premda sam čula da vg takve postupke pise pod aih????

----------


## sivka

Imam pitanje curke.. dali u stimuliranom postupku kad smo pikalice ili uopće u postupku trebamo koristiti utrogestan kao vaginalete...zasada mi nitko nije spomenuo, a na SD kad sam bila u postupku sam koristila... a ne sjećam se točno od kad do kad.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

*sivka* s utrogestanima kreces od punkcije i stavljas ih vaginalno do bete. sretno!

----------


## sivka

hvala ti bubi puno... sva sam se spetljala... kad nije bilo drA a doktoricu nisam uspjela sve poispitati... :Cool:

----------


## bubekica

nema problema, mislim da smo svi malo smotani kad udjemo u ordinaciju  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> premda sam čula da vg takve postupke pise pod aih????


Na žalost, ne. Mojoj frendici računali su tako prirodnjak - imala je štopericu i negativnu aspiraciju (to je sada stimulirani klomifenski). Još jedno kupusište.

----------


## marincezg

> opa krenulo je bogami bit če nas u ponedeljak popriličan broj ,mislim da se brdo osvaja.
> 
> rominka nisam se susretala s time nadam se da če ti uskoro netko odgovoriti.
> svima sretno i neka vas sve obraduje ljepa beta i ljepe rezultate.


i ja sam u poned. gore  (u pola 8)
sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> samo da svim curama pozelim srecu u postupcima,neka vas sve docekaju lijepe bete


hvala od srca.....

----------


## Muma

Ja sam imala stimulirani postupak s negativnom aspiracijom, dakle potrošila sam jedan stimulirani, koliko ja znam  :Undecided:

----------


## sami_os

Cure, zna li netko, ako već imamo od ranije nalaze za krvnu grupu i rh, može li se to donijeti kada budemo išli u postupak? Mislim, to nije nešto što se mijenja pa me zanima da li je bitno da budu "svježi"?

----------


## tina_julija

ako se dobro sjećam, za krvnu grupu mi je rekla da vrijedi godinu dana, a za hiv i sve ostalo 6 mjeseci...

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam bila uvjerena da krvna grupa i rh faktor vrijede uvijek, no markeri na hepatitis i hiv moraju biti ne stariji od 6 mjeseci...

----------


## sami_os

Pa to je suprugu rekla i njegova dr opće prakse i nije mu napisala na uputnicu za transfuziju to dvoje..mislim, to je logički tako ali ne bih htjela da mi zbog neke procedure propadne ciklus  :Sad:

----------


## 123beba

a obzirom da vjerovatno mora ionako vaditi markere, a ima uputnicu i za ovo, neka mu izvade pa ste mirni... Ili nazvati sestre na vv i pitati za svaki slučaj...

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure, zna li netko, ako već imamo od ranije nalaze za krvnu grupu i rh, može li se to donijeti kada budemo išli u postupak? Mislim, to nije nešto što se mijenja pa me zanima da li je bitno da budu "svježi"?


Marketi i HIV moraju biti svježi. Imam ih iz 2011. i jedva me doktorica uzela u postupak. Do punkcije moram donijeti nove nalaze. Novi nalaz krvne grupe i RH faktor nije tražila.

----------


## sami_os

Puno hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Krvna grupa i rh faktor se nemora vaditi više od jedanput, meni je još prije 4,5 god. kad sam izvadila rekao dr. A da si to čuvam i više nikad nisam ponovo vadila i nitko mi nije ni gledao to iako sam mjenjala klinike i u Rijeci su to imali na popisu potrebnih pretraga prije postupka (ali to je više vezano za trudnoću uopće ne kužim zašto se mora vaditi ranije)

----------


## Strašna

Ako se ne varam, nek me netko ispravi ako sad lupim....ako je buduća majka rh-negativna, a tata pozitivan, u tom slučaju trudnica treba primiti injekciju imunoglobulina. Pa im je to valjda zato u praksi tražit prije ičeg  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Ako se ne varam, nek me netko ispravi ako sad lupim....ako je buduća majka rh-negativna, a tata pozitivan, u tom slučaju trudnica treba primiti injekciju imunoglobulina. Pa im je to valjda zato u praksi tražit prije ičeg


ne ne treba
nego u T se prate antitijela, a nakon poroda u roku 72h (ako je dijete rh+) prima antid

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da se krvne grupe vade jer prilikom punkcije nedaj boze mozda dodje do potrebe za transfuzijom.

----------


## Muma

Ja sam nalaze krvnih grupam i rh faktora donijela, pokazala i dobila ih odmah natrag "da ostavim kod sebe". Nadam se da su ih barem negdje zapisali, zbog ne daj Bože komplikacija kod punkcije ili bilo čeg drugog?!

----------


## bubekica

Zapisali su, bez brige  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mislim da se krvne grupe vade jer prilikom punkcije nedaj boze mozda dodje do potrebe za transfuzijom.


Ja se nemogu sjetiti jesu to uopće mene tražili prije operacije, ja mislim da oni to mogu provjeriti i na licu mjestu ako bude potreba za tim jer kako bi recimo tretirali sve one koji dođu kao hitnoće a nikad prije nisu vadili krvnu grupu

----------


## bubekica

kaj s nejde prije svake operacije anesteziologu s nalazima krvne grupe/rh faktora? naravno da mogu provjeriti na licu mjesta, pretpostavljam da je to znatno veci trosak. kakogod - kad jednom izvadis taj nalaz, ne moras vaditi ponovo. markere moras - to se ipak moze promijeniti.

----------


## hrki

Da krvna grupa i rh faktor vade se samo jednom (prvi put sam ih vadila 2009.godine i svaki put kad sa doktorom prolazimo po mojim papirima ja mu ih samo pokažem i sve je ok.)  dok se markeri  moraju vaditi svakih 6 mjeseci.Isto tako prije svake operacije obavezno se ide anesteziologu sa nalazima krvne grupe i rh faktora (bila na dvije operacije i oba puta taj pregled je obavezan kao i odlazak kardiologu).

----------


## Nellie

Nama su isto rekli da su nalazi za krvnu grupu i Rh faktor trajni, te smo im ih samo pokazali i rekli su da ih pospremimo kod sebe. A ostale (HIV, ...) treba vaditi svakih 6 mj. . Oni u svakom slučaju zapišu bilo u karton ili komp naše krvne grupe, osobito od nas pacijentica jer je npr. meni 2006. pukla cista, imala sam lpsc i prilikom prve punkcije bojali su se da ne dođe slučajno do krvarenja jer ni dan danas im nije jasno kaj se desilo te 2006. (to puknuće nema veze sa mpo), pa su mi za svaki slučaj uveli branilu da mi mogu dati transfuziju, tako da su morali znati koja mi je krvna grupa, bez da su me ponovno pitali taj dan.
A uostalom krvna grupa 0 - je univerzalni davatelj, pa je mogu primiti sve krvne grupe jer nema u sebi niti jednog antigena što znači da je kompatibilna sa svim krvnim grupama. 

Vezano uz ono kaj je spominjala *Strašna* na ovoj stranici ima tablica o tome 
http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/aktualno...vne-grupe.html

----------


## mia74

Cure,trebala bih malu pomoć.
Trebam izvadit hormone,ali kao vanjski pacijent.Da li znate broj tel. od labosa za narucit se i koliko se ceka-jel mogu napr. doći već slj ciklus ili..?
I koliko se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## mg1975

> Nama su isto rekli da su nalazi za krvnu grupu i Rh faktor trajni, te smo im ih samo pokazali i rekli su da ih pospremimo kod sebe. A ostale (HIV, ...) treba vaditi svakih 6 mj. . Oni u svakom slučaju zapišu bilo u karton ili komp naše krvne grupe, osobito od nas pacijentica jer je npr. meni 2006. pukla cista, imala sam lpsc i prilikom prve punkcije bojali su se da ne dođe slučajno do krvarenja jer ni dan danas im nije jasno kaj se desilo te 2006. (to puknuće nema veze sa mpo), pa su mi za svaki slučaj uveli branilu da mi mogu dati transfuziju, tako da su morali znati koja mi je krvna grupa, bez da su me ponovno pitali taj dan.
> A uostalom krvna grupa 0 - je univerzalni davatelj, pa je mogu primiti sve krvne grupe jer nema u sebi niti jednog antigena što znači da je kompatibilna sa svim krvnim grupama. 
> 
> Vezano uz ono kaj je spominjala *Strašna* na ovoj stranici ima tablica o tome 
> http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/aktualno...vne-grupe.html


Bez obzira što imate nalaz krvne grupe da vam se desi da morate primiti transfuziji prije nego vam je daju bolnica tj. njihov odjel transfuzije će još jednom provjeriti taj nalaz jer je  takav protokol.

----------


## tajcigb

curke, koliko puta se ide na uzv i svakih koliko dana? negdje oko 10.2. idem prvi puta u postupak. ja sve ok, suprug oligoasthenozoospermija

----------


## Nellie

> Bez obzira što imate nalaz krvne grupe da vam se desi da morate primiti transfuziji prije nego vam je daju bolnica tj. njihov odjel transfuzije će još jednom provjeriti taj nalaz jer je  takav protokol.


Ma naravno, to je logično. Postoje određeni propisi i mjere koje se moraju poduzeti. Ali hoću reći da su u mom slučaju već na ''pola'' poduzeli mjere predostrožnosti, tako da u svakom slučaju podatke imaju pohranjene.

----------


## Nellie

> curke, koliko puta se ide na uzv i svakih koliko dana? negdje oko 10.2. idem prvi puta u postupak. ja sve ok, suprug oligoasthenozoospermija


Ja sam u prvom postupku (stimuliranom) išla na uzv, svaki drugi dan, od 3. dana ciklusa kada sam počela sa stimulacijom (znači to je bio 1.dan kada sam došla na pregled), pa do štoperice, koja je u mom slučaju bila 11.dan. 
U ovom drugom postupku (prirodnom) išla sam prvi put na uzv 2.dan ciklusa (tada sam bila na pregledu, a ne 3.dan jer je 3.dan padao u subotu, pa su mi rekle da dođem u petak), klomifene sam počela piti 3.dan, sljedeći uzv je bio 8.dan ciklusa, pa zatim 10.dan c. (taj dan je bila štoperica), i zatim opet 12.dan c. (dan punkcije).

----------


## NinaDrv

Smije li se piti čaj od vrkute u stimuliranom postupku MPO?

----------


## bubekica

Nina ne, niposto!

----------


## 123beba

> Cure,trebala bih malu pomoć.
> Trebam izvadit hormone,ali kao vanjski pacijent.Da li znate broj tel. od labosa za narucit se i koliko se ceka-jel mogu napr. doći već slj ciklus ili..?
> I koliko se čekaju nalazi?


mia, nisam ti sigurna kako ide obzitom da mi sve obavimo kod naših sestara, no pokušaj nazvati ovaj broj pa pitati... Tu se inače naručuje za androloga, a čini mi se da bi se na tom pultu moglo naručiti i za ovo... a vjerujem da bi mogla doći odmah idući ciklus obzirom da je to samo vađenje krvi... Sretno!

Administrator – naručivanje: tel. *23 53 904*
Laboratorij (biokemija i imunologija)
/2. kat - lijevo, soba 403/

----------


## bubekica

*mia* ja kad sam prvi put vadila hormone nisam jos bila pacijent klinike - samo sam se pojavila tamo na 4dc. i sestre su mi izasle u susret. koji god da broj nazoves, sigurna sam da ce te znati preusmjeriti. mislim da sam ja vec negdje napisala broj endokrinološkog laboratorija, probaj naci...

----------


## Strašna

> ne ne treba
> nego u T se prate antitijela, a nakon poroda u roku 72h (ako je dijete rh+) prima antid


Moja prijateljica je dobila injekciju u trudnoći. Rekli su joj da je to obavezno i da prije slijedeće trudnoće mora naglasit to.
Al možda sam ju krivo skužila...

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*, 3.dc si ponovno gore?

----------


## Shadow2

Evo nam je dan poceo sa placem :Sad: (
molim vas koliko mozete uplatite maloj Nori....svaka minuta je bitna za spas zivota lipe srecice,a to mi bar ovdje znamo....
Stvar je stvarno hitna....drzimo joj fige!

http://m.dalmacijanews.com/article/?...ticle-id=46843

----------


## NinaDrv

> Nina ne, niposto!


Ok, hvala na informaciji :D

----------


## bubekica

> Ok, hvala na informaciji :D


np  :Wink:

----------


## mia74

Thanx cure!
Za svaki slučaj ću nazvati i pitati jel se trebam naručit..Bitno mi je da sljedeći ciklus to uspijem obavit.

----------


## orhideja.

pozdrav svima
danas stigla m.....8 dc trebam na pregled (prvi put)
u ponedjeljk zove--mislite li da će me naručit petak ili ???

----------


## 123beba

Orhideja, možda te naruče za subotu, no sve će ti reći sestre kada nazoveš! Sretno!

----------


## orhideja.

ok, hvala puno (nisam znala da li naručuju za subotu)

----------


## snupi

Bok! TRebam pomoć frendica mi sutra ide na punkciju na vv da li  je   koja i primala cefaleksin prije punkcije ako da dali se sjecas  da li je zadnju tabletu morala popiti  da prije transfera?

----------


## snupi

Bok! TRebam pomoć frendica mi sutra ide na punkciju na vv da li je koja i primala cefaleksin prije punkcije ako da dali se sjecas da li je zadnju tabletu morala popiti dan  prije transfera?

----------


## 123beba

Snupi, ako se dobro sjećam, te kapsule se piju nakon ppunkcije pa tamo negdje do transfera, no to će joj još reći sestre na vv nakon punkcije. Ako se ne varam, piju se po dvije svakih 12 h i tako 2 ili 3 dana...
Da je bilo potrebe išta piti prije punkcije dr bi joj rekao.

----------


## bubekica

*snupi* evo i ovdje - 2 poslije punkcije. 2x 2 dan nakon punkcije i 2 dana iza punkcije 2 kapsule ujutro. sve skupa 8 tableta raspodijeljenih 4x2, u razmacima od 12 sati.

----------


## snupi

hvala puno!

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna*, 3.dc si ponovno gore?


Ovaj put ne. Idem kod svog ginekologa u PŽ, na pregled 3 DC da vidimo sta je s cistom. Jos menge nema. čekam ju svaki tren  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Ovaj put ne. Idem kod svog ginekologa u PŽ, na pregled 3 DC da vidimo sta je s cistom. Jos menge nema. čekam ju svaki tren


Nadam se da je nestala.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ma da, kaj ćeš ići u Zg ako je ne daj Bože još tu. Ali, kaj ako je nema? Onda bi mogla krenuti u postupak, ne?

----------


## Strašna

Mislim da cu svakako jos jedan ciklus na kontracepciju...
btw, stigla menga  :Smile:

----------


## sivka

Pozdrav curke... evo danas obavila folik. i neznam ništ! dr nije ama baš ništa komentirao... nema veze vjerujem da nešto nebi bilo u redu da bi svakak to znala.. ok samo mi je napomenuo da se i sutra vidimo u pol 8 a punkcija bi bila u četvrtak!! zanima me dali rade transfere vikendom? :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

*sivka* bez brige, sve je u redu, dr. a. je poznat po sutljivosti  :Smile: 
transferi se rade subotom, nedjeljom ne.

----------


## sivka

Odlično! :Very Happy:  Ma baš sam vesela!! Hvala puno na inf. bubi :Bouncing:

----------


## tina_julija

Odrađena prva folikumetrija, kazem mi dr da je sve ok, polako napredujemo... Danas je i prva pikica bila...  :Smile:  pa nije to tako strašno...

----------


## 123beba

Cure, sretno, držim  :fige:  da stimulacije budu odlične i da vas za koji tjedan sve dočeka velika beta!!!!!!

Piki, di si mi ti? Kako napredujete? Javi nam se! Sretno!!!

----------


## orhideja.

ipak je ponedjeljak  :Wink:   napokon-jedva čekam da se napokon nešto pokrene
sretno svima

----------


## sivka

danas u 21h štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija!  :Very Happy:  ukratko to je to!!  pusa i sretno nam svima!!

----------


## clematis

jucer sam bila na folikometriji i imam 3 folikulica  :Very Happy: 
jucer je bila stoperica i sutra sam na vv za dalje.
Nadam se da ce sve biti ok i da cu prezivjet punkciju  :Rolling Eyes: 

Jel ima koja sutra da je na VV.

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* sretno sutra.
ja sam gore u cetvrtak u 7:30 pa ako je netko za druzenje - javite  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene da uletim, ja sam se napokon riješila ciste...  :Smile:  Još me čeka 1 mjesec na kontracepciji, a onda se nadam da opet startam  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Ja sam sutra na punkciji  :Sad:

----------


## tajcigb

Ja idem u cetvrtak, poslije 10h. Konacno moj prvi postupak!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*sivka*, *clematis*, *bubi*, *NinaDrv*, *tajcigb* *SRETNO*!
*Strašna*  :Klap:

----------


## 123beba

Cure, pa punkcije su sve tu... želim da vam budu bezbolne i da bude hrpa super js!!!!!! Držite se, bol će proći, bebice doći!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nellie

> Ja sam sutra na punkciji


Sretno!
Ma nije to tak strašno  :No-no:

----------


## ruža82

Cure sretno svima na punkcijama!!!!

----------


## hrki

Curke sretno na punkcijama,da budu što bezbolnije ali da se ta bol na kraju isplati!!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## piki

Štoperica odrađena jučer tak da sam i ja u četvrtak na punkciji!
Sretno svima, i curama danas i nama sutra i svim ostalima u bilo kojoj fazi postupka ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

piki,  :fige:

----------


## mirelaj

Cure sretno !!!

----------


## marincezg

i ja sam sutra na punkciji   :Smile: 
sretno svima  :Very Happy:

----------


## tanja1

pozdrav!!!ja sam tanja i nova sam na forumu... u istoj situaciji kao i vi... često čitam vaše postove.. trenutno nemam ništa za pitati samo bi vam svima poželjela sreću...  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

ja sutra ujutro kad dođem u čekaonici i počnem prozivati kod ambulante,marinče,piki,tina, ima da budemo ko na samitu teletabisa

----------


## 123beba

Sigurna sam da je "samit teletabisa" već lagano u startu!  :Smile: 
Cure, držim  :fige:  da vam bude što bezbolnije, a js što kvalitetnije... Da sve odbrojavate svoje trudnicke tjedne zajedno idućih 8,5 mjeseci!!! Držite se!

----------


## ruža82

Bubekica - da li još piješ estrofem ili ne treba više???

----------


## bubekica

*ruza* nastavljam s estrofemom. ti si sutra na kontroli? sretno!

----------


## ruža82

Znači i dalje se pije, potrošila sam cijelu kutiju pa da si naručim za dalje!! sutra sam gore, nadam se da bude sve ok i da krećemo s utrićima!
Tebi sretno na transferu u utorak!!

----------


## bubekica

*tanja1* dobrodosla!
*ruza* hvala! tebi sretno sutra!

----------


## clematis

u srijedu je bila punkcija i od 3 folikulica dobili smo 1 js  :Sad: 
sutra je transfer. da li na vv zovu na tel ako js nije oplodjena ili se dobro ne razvija?

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* ne zovu, svakako morate doci sutra....  :fige:

----------


## tanja1

hvala!!! inače i ja sam u postupku, u subotu još zadnji ultrazvuk, a u ponedjeljak punkcija...

sretno svim curama!!!!

----------


## NinaDrv

Curke koje ste jucer bile na punkciji, jeste zvale labos na 2353-909 i pitale koliko stanica se oplodilo? Ja sam zvala i od 3 stanice oplodila mi se samo jedna  :Very Happy:

----------


## clematis

NinaDrv jesi i ti bila u sri na punkciji? ja nemam hrabrosti zvati, bila je samo jedna stanicica i jako se nadam da ce se oplodit  :Very Happy:

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, u srijedu sam bila, zadnja na punkciji od svih 5.

----------


## sivka

bok curke, sretno sutra! danas obavljena punkcija dobili 3 js i dr.A je zadovoljan pa sam i ja! :Very Happy:  u subotu idemo po mrvice...  :Kiss: svima!

----------


## mima235

Što se može zavti u labos na telefon? Nama su rekli da dođemo.

----------


## 123beba

Mima, mislim da dr. uvijek kaže onima koji mogu zvati, no nama je pogledao di smo i zaključio da obzirom da smo u Zg neka ne zovemo i neka dođemo samo gore za dva dana... Po tome sam ja pretpostavila da obično zovu ljudi koji nisu u Zg pa da ne dolaze ako ne treba.

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sandy0606

Drage curke, vidim da se zaguzvalo na vv. Neka, neka bit ce puno beba. I ja bi rado na brdo al moja vjestica nikako da dodje. Mozda dodje veceras obzirom da me sve u trbuhu rastura. Ako dodje u sub sam gore.  :Smile:  moram priznati da me uzasno strah. Do sada nisam imala srece, prvo cista pa zatim neradna subota. Mozda je sad treca sreca.  :Smile:  sad sam bez kontracepcije jer je lose podnosim. Nadam se da to nece stvorit probleme. Sretno svima u bilo kojoj fazi. Pozz

----------


## Strašna

> Mima, mislim da dr. uvijek kaže onima koji mogu zvati, no nama je pogledao di smo i zaključio da obzirom da smo u Zg neka ne zovemo i neka dođemo samo gore za dva dana... Po tome sam ja pretpostavila da obično zovu ljudi koji nisu u Zg pa da ne dolaze ako ne treba.


Svakako se treba doći, i tko je iz Zga i tko nije, i kome se oplodi i kome ne. A i takodjer se svakako može nazvat...Upravo na 01/2353-909, samo ujutro ranije...svakako prije 9.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Što se može zavti u labos na telefon? Nama su rekli da dođemo.


I nama su rekli da dođemo u petak, ali čisto informacije radi da možemo nazvati i pitati kakva je situacija.

----------


## clematis

> Da, u srijedu sam bila, zadnja na punkciji od svih 5.



a onda smo se upoznale  :Smile: 
vidimo se sutra na transferu  :Wink:

----------


## marincezg

> bok curke, sretno sutra! danas obavljena punkcija dobili 3 js i dr.A je zadovoljan pa sam i ja! u subotu idemo po mrvice... svima!


bok...
ja sam ona koja je dobila 1 js  :Smile: 
i ja sam zadovoljna,  samo da se oplodi...
za informaciju ostalim curkama,  danas je bilo 4 punkcije i 5 transfera
nazalost jedna punkcija nije uspjela, puknuo je folikul  :Sad: 
vidimo se u subotu.....

----------


## piki

Eto i mene, danas na punkciji dobili 4 js! Sivka i marincezg bile smo skupa i pričale o svemu osim o našim nickovima na rodi!
Meni rekla dr. da nazovem sutra pa ćemo vidjet jel bude subota ili možda kasnije.
Sretno svima!

----------


## bubekica

*piki* cekam cijeli dan da se javis! super super!  :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

bubekica :Yes:

----------


## 123beba

Piki, ja ti isto čekam čitav dan da javis, mislila ti slati poruku, ali odlučih ne gnjaviti te i onda zaspem užasno rano...  :Smile: . No, nadam se da nije jako boljelo i držim  :fige:  da se sve lijepo oplode i da tvoj scenarij bude kao i moj (ili još bolji)!!!! Javljaj novosti!  :Wink: 

Marince, za tulum u labu i da tvoja jedna bude vrijedna i za par mjeseci mami u naručju!!!

----------


## marincezg

> Eto i mene, danas na punkciji dobili 4 js! Sivka i marincezg bile smo skupa i pričale o svemu osim o našim nickovima na rodi!
> Meni rekla dr. da nazovem sutra pa ćemo vidjet jel bude subota ili možda kasnije.
> Sretno svima!


hehehe,  da pricale smo o svemu a jos smo  lezale jedna do druge......
 a tko bi se jos i  sijetio nasih nickova i rode nakon svega   :Smile: 
iskreno receno nije mi palo na pamet  :Smile: 
ako bog da vidimo se i sutra u cekaoni a poslje i na krevetu...

----------


## marincezg

> Piki, ja ti isto čekam čitav dan da javis, mislila ti slati poruku, ali odlučih ne gnjaviti te i onda zaspem užasno rano... . No, nadam se da nije jako boljelo i držim  da se sve lijepo oplode i da tvoj scenarij bude kao i moj (ili još bolji)!!!! Javljaj novosti! 
> 
> Marince, za tulum u labu i da tvoja jedna bude vrijedna i za par mjeseci mami u naručju!!!


za tulum  :Smile:   :Bye:

----------


## bubekica

*nellie* kakva je beta?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cekalice transfera i dobre vijesti iz laba!!!!!

ovim putem vas pozivam da nam se pridruzite na odbrojavanju !!!

----------


## piki

> hehehe,  da pricale smo o svemu a jos smo  lezale jedna do druge......
>  a tko bi se jos i  sijetio nasih nickova i rode nakon svega  
> iskreno receno nije mi palo na pamet 
> ako bog da vidimo se i sutra u cekaoni a poslje i na krevetu...


Zvala lab, oplodilo ih se više pa idemo na blastice tako da je transfer u utorak. Sretno tebi i sivki gore sutra! Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

Sve dobre vijesti koliko vidim, čestitam vam ponovno cure i držim palčeve za nastavak!  :Very Happy: 
Jedno pitanje...znam da se prije par dana pričalo o tome ali malo sam u gužvi da sve čitam ...što sve treba pisati na uputnici kad vadim hiv i ekipu? Znam da ne ponavljam krvnu grupu i Rh, ali ne znam za sve ostalo točno...please help  :Smile:

----------


## *DJ*

Muma trbaš izvaditi HBsAg, anti HBs, anti HBc, anti HCV - EIA, antitreponemski test i anti HIV 1 i 2.

----------


## LOTTOS

Evo i ovdje, nellie svi cekamo

----------


## LOTTOS

:fige:  :fige:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## Muma

> Muma trbaš izvaditi HBsAg, anti HBs, anti HBc, anti HCV - EIA, antitreponemski test i anti HIV 1 i 2.


Hvala!  :Naklon:

----------


## *DJ*

> Hvala!


Nema na čemu, ja sam jučer digla nalaze, pa sam se sjetila  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Zvala lab, oplodilo ih se više pa idemo na blastice tako da je transfer u utorak. Sretno tebi i sivki gore sutra! Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~


Bravo piki....
Eh kad bi bar kod mene jednom bio takav razvoj dogadjaja...da imam više od 2-3 jajne stanice i da idem na blastice ....

----------


## clematis

evo samo da javim moja stanicica se oplodila i doc kaze da je odlicna  :Very Happy: 
danas je transfer bio, sad sam doma sa nogicama u zraku  :Smile:

----------


## sivka

> Zvala lab, oplodilo ih se više pa idemo na blastice tako da je transfer u utorak. Sretno tebi i sivki gore sutra! Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~


Super!! Odlično, ma bravo, držim palčeve za dalje... Hvala ti draga...  svejedno me malo mući to što dr.A rekao da neka NE zovem nego samo dođem u subotu... bojim se da nebude et.. a i drugi dan?! imam loša iskustva sa takvim transferom...  :Undecided:

----------


## 123beba

sivka, nemoj brinuti...mi smo imali 4 oplođene pa nam je dr rekao da ne zovemo i da neka dođemo. Transfer je bio drugi dan i bio je uspješan (eto nas sad 18+2tt)... Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cure, baš se je sad zagužvalo na našem brdu...  Svima puno sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba! Držite se!

----------


## Nellie

Evo me. Morala sam si malo odspavati  :spava: 
Nažalost niš od naše bete danas. Bila je 1,0. Pomaknuli smo se za 0,5 u odnosu na prošli put  :Smile: , ali jbg, idemo dalje.
Iskreno, ovaj put sam mislila da imamo više šanse ne zbog blastice nego jer ovaj put nisam prokrvarila kroz utrogestane k'o prošli put kad sam prokrvarila točno na dan kad sam trebala dobiti, a pošto imam kratke cikluse, ovo je ''uspjeh'' za mene da sam uopće toliko dana uspjela izgurati bez vještice.
Zato svim curama koje imaju i samo jednu stanicu, glavu gore. Bitna je ta 1, ali da je vrijedna. 
I svima sretni transferi drugi tjedan (i sutra, ak netko ide; već sam zaboravila kaj sam pročitala  :Yes: ).

 :Kiss:  svima.

----------


## Muma

*Nellie* žao mi je  :Love:  Nadam se da će biti treća sreća!
*sivka*  :fige: 
*clematis* želim ti da ti 2ww brzo prođu i dočeka te velika brojka!
*Strašna*  :Love:  bit će za mjesec dana!

----------


## Nellie

> *Nellie* žao mi je  Nadam se da će biti treća sreća!
> *sivka* 
> *clematis* želim ti da ti 2ww brzo prođu i dočeka te velika brojka!
> *Strašna*  bit će za mjesec dana!


Hvala! Da, i mi se tome nadamo  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Nellie, žao mi je... ~~~~~~~ da stvarno bude 3. sreća!!!!

----------


## Strašna

> *Nellie* žao mi je  Nadam se da će biti treća sreća!
> *sivka* 
> *clematis* želim ti da ti 2ww brzo prođu i dočeka te velika brojka!
> *Strašna*  bit će za mjesec dana!


Nadam se, nadam!  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

Danas odradila UZV HSG i nalaz totalno neočekivan.......prohodnost=0.  :Shock:  Još uvijek procesiram ovaj razvoj situacije. Gin. kaže da nam kao jedina preostaje opcija ICSI. 

Nalaz androloga nas dočekao u pošti, ništa neočekivano tj. ništa novo na njemu što nismo znali.

Čeka iduću M i ponovo na brdo.


Svim pikalicama, čekalicama na transfer  :Love:  , curama kojima nije uspijelo  :Love:  a ostalima da krenu čim prije u postupak.

----------


## Nellie

> Nellie, žao mi je... ~~~~~~~ da stvarno bude 3. sreća!!!!


Hvala!  :Love: 
Napisala sam na odbrojavanju da sad čekamo 4.mj., pa krećemo ili tada ili u 5. ponovno u postupak jer dr hoće ovaj put u stimulirani, pa bumo vidjeli. Rekla je da bi ovaj put išli sa jačom stimulacijom jer sam zadnji put sa menopurima dobila 4 jajne st., a s klomifenima 5, pa bumo vidjeli.
Ma nekaj bu se desilo, kad tad  :Yes:

----------


## marincezg

> Zvala lab, oplodilo ih se više pa idemo na blastice tako da je transfer u utorak. Sretno tebi i sivki gore sutra! Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~


e super kaj se vise njih oplodilo  :Very Happy: 
ja nisam zvala lab, nek bude sta bude  :Smile: 
puno hvala na pozeljenoj sreci, prenest cu i sivki...... javim se sutra...

----------


## sandy0606

evo i mene sutra na vv. napokon. nadam se da ce sve bit ok. 
svima zelim bezbolne punkcije, uspijesne transfere i velike bete.  :Kiss:

----------


## marincezg

bok curke.....     oplodila se  :Very Happy: 
vađenje bete je 25. 2.
danas je bila ne guzva nego guzvetina, 8 punkcija, 2 transfera, 3-i su 
curke imale smrzlice i 1 inseminacija.... plus kaj ih je dosta bilo na folikumetriji 
i koje kakvim pregledima....
eto toliko od mene...
pozzzzz svima....

----------


## sivka

> bok curke.....     oplodila se 
> vađenje bete je 25. 2.
> danas je bila ne guzva nego guzvetina, 8 punkcija, 2 transfera, 3-i su 
> curke imale smrzlice i 1 inseminacija.... plus kaj ih je dosta bilo na folikumetriji 
> i koje kakvim pregledima....
> eto toliko od mene...
> pozzzzz svima....




evo i nama se oplodile 2  :Sing:  jako sam sretna!! također vadim betu 25.02. sretno nam svima i  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## piki

Bravo cure, baš sam sretna zbog vas! Sad samo čuvajte mrvice i smireno do bete!

----------


## jo1974

marinče i sivka jeli ste svi  samnom jutros pričale kod lifta koliko se sječam jeddna od vas je rekla da ima jednu  a druga da ima dvije mrvice,ja mislim da ste to bili vi ,potvrdite,  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

stvarno je danas bila guzva svaka cast dr. a kako je sve to odradio. ja sam bila predzadnja na pregledu i jos uvijek nije izgubio strpljenje sve mi objasnio i uspio me nasmijavati. ma covjek je car.  :Smile:  ugl mi dobili terapiju (po 4 menopura) do petka kad sam opet gore. sretno svima...  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*mg1975* zasto icsi? nekako mi nema smisla - zasto je uopce radjen hsg ako je sgram toliko los da mora ici icsi? kod nas cim su vidjeli sgram otkazali su hsg.

----------


## mg1975

> *mg1975* zasto icsi? nekako mi nema smisla - zasto je uopce radjen hsg ako je sgram toliko los da mora ici icsi? kod nas cim su vidjeli sgram otkazali su hsg.


dr. A je tražio nakon svih pretraga hsg da bude 100% siguran da je kod mene sve ok kako nebi uzaludno radili postupak - neznam što je točno tada imao na umu ali valjda insemi.

Nitko nije mislio da će hsg pokazati to što je pokazao jer svi idu sa pretpostavkom da je samnom sve ok jer smo dobili već jedno dijete prirodnim putem. ICSI predlaže moj gin. koj je nekad radio na MPO-u, valjda zato što je kod nas najveći problem sa volumenom. hsg kao pretraga mi nije bio toliko traumatičan jer me nije ništa boljelo (valjda jer ništa nije prošlo + što sam se psihički pripremila da će biti malo neugodno). Trenutno mi je više koma što stvarno neznam zašto su sada neprohodni.

Vdijet ćemo šta će reći dr. A.

A eto sad bar znamo na čemu smo jer su na početku obrade svi išli sa stavom - imamo već jedno dijete pa da se samo moramo malo više truditi.

----------


## sivka

> marinče i sivka jeli ste svi  samnom jutros pričale kod lifta koliko se sječam jeddna od vas je rekla da ima jednu  a druga da ima dvije mrvice,ja mislim da ste to bili vi ,potvrdite,



jo1974 ako tvoj jajnik stalno šeće... :Laughing:    e onda potvrđujem da smo to mi!   :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

jel ima koga sutra na brdu?

----------


## marincezg

> marinče i sivka jeli ste svi  samnom jutros pričale kod lifta koliko se sječam jeddna od vas je rekla da ima jednu  a druga da ima dvije mrvice,ja mislim da ste to bili vi ,potvrdite,


da to smo mi bile kod lifta sa muzevima   :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Bravo cure, baš sam sretna zbog vas! Sad samo čuvajte mrvice i smireno do bete!


tebi sretno u utorak  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

ja sam na brdu sutra  :fige:

----------


## orhideja.

> jel ima koga sutra na brdu?



ja sam na brdu sutra   :fige:

----------


## tina_julija

> ja sam na brdu sutra


poslala bi ti pp,ali imas malo postova, kad otprilike dolazis?

----------


## orhideja.

> poslala bi ti pp,ali imas malo postova, kad otprilike dolazis?


kad sam ja samo čitalica... Sutra sam 1.put oko pola 11 sam gore

----------


## Sandra1971

Konačno navratih.... samo da vas sve pozdravim  :Very Happy:  vidim da je ovdje živahno, sve pršti od JS  :Laughing:  nadam se da ću vam se uskoro pridružiti... do tad svima puuunoooo pozdrava i pozitivnih vibrica....  :Klap:

----------


## sivka

*Piki* Sretno sutra!! :fige:

----------


## piki

Hvala curke, sad sam već lagano napeta  :Cekam:

----------


## ruža82

Bubekica  i Piki, sretno sutra na transferu!!
naravno i svim ostalim curama u postupcima, a posebno čekalicama bete!!
Zanima me kako se "nosite" s transferom na pun mjehur??  sanjala sam kako mi doktor nije htio raditi transfer jer nisam imala pun mjehur  :Laughing:  !! ali stvarno mi je problem biti punog mjehura!

----------


## sivka

> Hvala curke, sad sam već lagano napeta



  biti..  :Cool: ... sve će biti ok! sretno!

----------


## bubekica

meni pun mjehur nije problem, od 14-e hodocastim po uzv na puni mjehur pa sam vec navikla. muci me to sto mislim da sam skupila neku prehladu ili infekciju, bridi mi oko pupka - nadam se da cu zbog toga izdrzat sutra  :Smile:

----------


## sivka

> Bubekica  i Piki, sretno sutra na transferu!!
> naravno i svim ostalim curama u postupcima, a posebno čekalicama bete!!
> Zanima me kako se "nosite" s transferom na pun mjehur??  sanjala sam kako mi doktor nije htio raditi transfer jer nisam imala pun mjehur  !! ali stvarno mi je problem biti punog mjehura!


Ništ draga ružo ideš 5x piškit ko ja!! :Laughing:

----------


## sivka

> meni pun mjehur nije problem, od 14-e hodocastim po uzv na puni mjehur pa sam vec navikla. muci me to sto mislim da sam skupila neku prehladu ili infekciju, bridi mi oko pupka - nadam se da cu zbog toga izdrzat sutra


Sretno bubi!  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

> Sretno bubi!


hvala! 
vadit cemo betu isti dan  :Wink:

----------


## Nellie

*Bubekica* i *piki* sretno sutra!!!
*Ruža 82* - meni je prvi transfer bio koma, baš zbog punog mjehura (iskreno meni je transfer gori od punkcije  :Smile:  ). Počela sam piti već u 6 h, na razgovoru kod biologice oko 8:40 h sam jedva sjedila na stolici koliko mi je bilo sila na wc i sva sreča kaj mi je ona savjetovala da odem nakon razgovora s njom na wc, pa da opet nastavim piti jer je transfer bio oko 9:20 h i stvarno ne znam kak bih izdržala jer ionak slabo zadržavam tekućinu.
Ovaj drugi put sam počela piti tek nakon razgovora s biologicom i popila sam oko 1,5 l tekućine, ali me ona plava sestra optužila da nisam niš popila i da mi je mjehur prazan, a ja sam nakon transfera jedva izdržala na onom krevetu, koliko mi je bilo sila na wc i još sam 4x nakon transfera morala na wc jer je samo išlo i išlo  :Smile: . Došlo mi je da joj svu tu ''tekućinu'' odnesem, pa da vidi kak nisam niš pila  :Laughing:  .
Al dr.A je bio super. On je rekao da nema veze i da su embrići tam gdje trebaju biti.

----------


## 123beba

Ružo, nemoj brinuti za mjehur puno... Ja sam od samog jutra krenula piti dosta tekućine i onda mi se dogodilo da stvarno nisam više mogla izdržati jer me je počelo i boljeti... E pa ja sam otišla na wc malo prije punkcije... Biologica mi je rekla da bolje da sam otišla na wc nego da sam jako trpila. A dr je rekao da ništa ne brinem i da je sve ok.  :Smile:  
Cure sretno svima!!!!!! 

Piki, samo opušteno sutra i da se mrvice prime!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ruža82

cure hvala vam, al eto, muka mi je čim se sjetim  :Sad:

----------


## Nellie

Nisam našla na forumu, pa da vas sve tu pitam. 
Da li nakon postupaka pokušavate očistiti organizam od svega mogućeg kaj smo unijele u njega nekim čajevima, biljnim pripravcima, postupcima, ... ili čekate da se sam očisti koliko može do sljedećeg postupka?

----------


## sivka

> hvala! 
> vadit cemo betu isti dan



biti će to velike brojke!!  :Wink:

----------


## andi33

Curke pozdrav i molim vas da odgovorite.Još prošli mjesec sam izvadila hormone i sad čekamo 21 da MM obavi spermi.jer se morao naručiti,koliko čemo čekati taj njegov nalaz.

----------


## piki

~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete za 2 tj.

----------


## tanja1

jučer punkcija odrađena... 10 js... bravo za mene... danas zovem labos... da vidimo kako napredujemo....  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

Tanja, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

Nadam se da ste se danas uspjele sve izboriti sa snijegom i da sad još samo čekate svoje mrvice!!! 
Javite čim prije koliko kikaca očekujemo!  :Wink:

----------


## jo1974

> Curke pozdrav i molim vas da odgovorite.Još prošli mjesec sam izvadila hormone i sad čekamo 21 da MM obavi spermi.jer se morao naručiti,koliko čemo čekati taj njegov nalaz.


andi33 naruči se 3 dc ,a nalaz ide vam odmah u karton ,ako nisam u pravu neka me netko ispravi,sretno.

----------


## sivka

Cure sretno svima evo malo ~~~~~~~~!! 
Ružo moja sretno ti sutra na transferu!  :fige:

----------


## tanja1

sutra idem gore pa da vidimo kaj dalje.. 


> Tanja, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
> 
> Nadam se da ste se danas uspjele sve izboriti sa snijegom i da sad još samo čekate svoje mrvice!!! 
> Javite čim prije koliko kikaca očekujemo!

----------


## ruža82

Sivka, hvala puno!!
Bubekica kako je prošlo odmrzavanje??

----------


## Muma

*piki*, *bubekica*, *sivka*, *ruža82*, *tanja1* sretno!!! Želim vam lijepe bete!

----------


## hrki

> *piki*, *bubekica*, *sivka*, *ruža82*, *tanja1* sretno!!! Želim vam lijepe bete!


od  :Heart:  se pridružujem lijepim željama!

----------


## bubekica

> Sivka, hvala puno!!
> Bubekica kako je prošlo odmrzavanje??


odmrznuta je samo jedna slamcica, jedna blastocista i jedna morula su prezivjele, jedna morula nije. ja i vise nego zadovoljna  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

U cetvrtak konacno punkcija! Bubekica cestitam!!!

----------


## piki

Vraćene 2 mrvice :Very Happy:  + 1 zamrznuta! 
Nakon cijele drame sa snijegom i putovanjem sve prošlo OK. Beta 25.2.
tanja1 i ruža82 sretno sutra
tina_julija ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju!

----------


## bubekica

> Vraćene 2 mrvice + 1 zamrznuta! 
> Nakon cijele drame sa snijegom i putovanjem sve prošlo OK. Beta 25.2.
> tanja1 i ruža82 sretno sutra
> tina_julija ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju!


bas sam te zazvala na "prije zaceca"  :Smile: 

potpis na zelje plus puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice!

----------


## 123beba

piki  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za VELIKUUUUUUUUUUUU betu 25.2.  :Klap:

----------


## 123beba

Joj, sva sam nespretna kad sam jako sretna  :Smile:  zaboravih našu dragu Bubekicu napisati prije nego sam postala odgovor... 
piki i Bubi, želim vam da se vaše mrvice smjeste kod svojih mama i da ove godine imate najljepše poklone za zimu!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*123beba* hvala punooo!  :Kiss:

----------


## Nellie

*Bubekica* čestitke i od mene! Da bude dobitna kombinacija i velika beta!

----------


## piki

> Joj, sva sam nespretna kad sam jako sretna  zaboravih našu dragu Bubekicu napisati prije nego sam postala odgovor... 
> piki i Bubi, želim vam da se vaše mrvice smjeste kod svojih mama i da ove godine imate najljepše poklone za zimu!


Hvala draga, nadam se da ćemo Bubi i ja tvojim stopama!

----------


## Sandra1971

Dobar dan drage moje  :Smile:  želim vam svima puno sreće.... nego... čitam jučer u 24 sata i na njihovoj internet stranici članak o dr. A. i kaže tamo da je godišnje u postupku 2500-3000, a trudnoća je bilo 250....  :Sad:  zna li netko da li je i u drugim klinikama tako poražavajuća statistika  :Shock:  jer.... znam da nisam godinama u MPO kao neke od vas, al sad kad sam to pročitala, još manje imam volje za nastaviti sve ovo...  :Crying or Very sad:  iako imam pravo ići samo još 2 puta....

----------


## bubekica

*sandra* ajde zalijepi link na clanak, pliz.
saljem hug - nema odustajanja!

----------


## piki

> *sandra* ajde zalijepi link na clanak, pliz.
> saljem hug - nema odustajanja!


Ja pokušavam naći članak ali ne mogu. Baš me zanima!

----------


## bubekica

i mene. mislim da je na online pretplatnom izdanju, na ovom bez pretplate ga ne vidim. cekam da mi snupi maila....

----------


## Sandra1971

Bubekica draga... taj me članak poklopio taman na sve ove tužne sudbine dragih žena koje su me šokirale... strategija, tikica69, analoena, plavo oko.... o Bože!!!! Stvarno sam kratko ovdje i navratim rijetko, al svaki put oplačem i razmišljam da li uopće više ići... Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali mislim da me već ionako dovoljno boli kao i sve vas.... divim se tim ženama i svaka im čast na hrabrosti, ne znam kako bih ja uopće preživjela još i tako nešto.... i onda kad sam to pročitala....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Shock:   :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Ja pokušavam naći članak ali ne mogu. Baš me zanima!


Ukucaj na tražilicu na google ime dr.A i 24 sata pa će ti izbaciti

----------


## Sandra1971

samo - jedan je članak u jučerašnjem izdanju 24 sata, a drugi /različit malo/ je objavljen na internetu

----------


## Sandra1971

e, da... da me netko krivo ne shvati, znam da nisu sve cure na VV, ali kako god sam pokušavala pronaći statistiku uspješnosti MPO u našim klinikama baš i nisam našla nekakve rezultate...  :Crying or Very sad:  i da, žao mi je što već samu sebe promatram kao statistiku...al eto...

----------


## bubekica

izbacuje mi samo onaj clanak od prosle godine...

----------


## marincezg

> Vraćene 2 mrvice + 1 zamrznuta! 
> Nakon cijele drame sa snijegom i putovanjem sve prošlo OK. Beta 25.2.
> tanja1 i ruža82 sretno sutra
> tina_julija ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju!


o super....i ti znaci vadis betu 25. 2 
sretno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Bubekica, piki i sve ostale dame.... moja duboka isprika..... ja sam deprimirana baba  :Laughing:  je ovaj članak na internetu s 250 beba od srpnja 2012.... tako se sramim   :Embarassed:   :Cool:  al svejedno.... nije to ni sada drugačije, a ove brojke nas koji smo u postupku (2500-3000-od jučer u 24 sata) se samo mogu povećati....sve sam pomješala,al opet su vjerojatno i dalje u igri iste brojke nas u postupku i trudnoća.... joj, da me netko ne izgrdi, znam ja da ne mogu imati bebu, iako su svi nalazi ok i da je dr. A moja jedina šansa.... i njima na VV-cijeloj ekipi-svaka čast-prekrasni su .... al eto, nešto sam "potonula"... neću vam više kvariti raspoloženje, al nemam se kome pojadati, MM je na poslu....a ove me misli danas pojedoše  :Evil or Very Mad:  gore se osjećam nego kad mi je beta bila 0,2  :Laughing:  svima vama koje ste krenule u postupak i koje ste dobile nazad svoje mrvice i koje ćete tek ići u postupak želim svu sreću ovog svijeta....

----------


## bubekica

*sandra1971*  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

> *sandra1971*


i tebi *bubekica*  :Kiss:  iz tvog kvarta  :Trep trep:

----------


## ruža82

Drage moje, danas obavljen transfer 1 blastice i 1 morule!! 
beta 26.2!!

----------


## mima235

*Sandra1971*jel može link od tog članka ili gdje se može naći? Možeš mi pp poslat. Ja sam svugdje tražila uspješnost pojedinih klinika i nisam našla,pa molim te pojašnjenje.

----------


## marincezg

> Dobar dan drage moje  želim vam svima puno sreće.... nego... čitam jučer u 24 sata i na njihovoj internet stranici članak o dr. A. i kaže tamo da je godišnje u postupku 2500-3000, a trudnoća je bilo 250....  zna li netko da li je i u drugim klinikama tako poražavajuća statistika  jer.... znam da nisam godinama u MPO kao neke od vas, al sad kad sam to pročitala, još manje imam volje za nastaviti sve ovo...  iako imam pravo ići samo još 2 puta....


kad si tocno rođena???
ovo kaj si napisala da imas  pravo ici jos samo 2 x, 
u 8 mj. 2012. je izasao novi zakon pa se ovo prije ne racuna 
 nista se ne brini, sad ides opet ispocetka  :Smile: 
tak je meni receno.....

----------


## bubekica

*ruza* super!  :Very Happy:  mozemo izmjenjivati simptome, meni su isto vracena blastica i morula  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> kad si tocno rođena???
> ovo kaj si napisala da imas  pravo ici jos samo 2 x, 
> u 8 mj. 2012. je izasao novi zakon pa se ovo prije ne racuna 
>  nista se ne brini, sad ides opet ispocetka 
> tak je meni receno.....


21.8.1971. staaaara  :Laughing:  idem u ožujku i računam u lipnju i onda slavim rođendan  :Laughing:

----------


## tina_julija

Ima koga sutra gore na punkciji? :/

----------


## mg1975

> andi33 naruči se 3 dc ,a nalaz ide vam odmah u karton ,ako nisam u pravu neka me netko ispravi,sretno.


Nalaz s-grama je obično za par dana nakon davanja uzorka u kartonu.

----------


## plavo oko

Pozdrav svima,dugo me nije bilo na ovoj temi.. da malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kolektivno svima,,,, Sandra1971 glavu gore,sto nas ne ubije,ojaca nas..na zalost to je surova istina,sva ta statistika,al kad bi se sve vodile njome,nitko od nas ne bi isao u postupak,to je samo statistika...i ja se ne povodim njome,,ne zelim tako razmisljati...na zalost tako je to,al idemo dalje...

----------


## bubekica

*tanja1* kakve su vijesti iz laba?

----------


## Sandra1971

> Pozdrav svima,dugo me nije bilo na ovoj temi.. da malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kolektivno svima,,,, Sandra1971 glavu gore,sto nas ne ubije,ojaca nas..na zalost to je surova istina,sva ta statistika,al kad bi se sve vodile njome,nitko od nas ne bi isao u postupak,to je samo statistika...i ja se ne povodim njome,,ne zelim tako razmisljati...na zalost tako je to,al idemo dalje...


Divim ti se na hrabrosti i snazi koju imaš  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

> 21.8.1971. staaaara  idem u ožujku i računam u lipnju i onda slavim rođendan


cure, zakon dozvoljava u  slučaju osobito opravdanih  medicinskih razloga  a prema procjeni liječnika, da se u mpo  postupak na teret osiguranja može ići i nakon navršene 42. godine. pitajte svog doktora o tome.

----------


## jo1974

> *tanja1* kakve su vijesti iz laba?


tanja1 očito se odmara,ali evo imali smo transfer zajedno mislim da je i ruža bila s nama

----------


## Sandra1971

> cure, zakon dozvoljava u  slučaju osobito opravdanih  medicinskih razloga  a prema procjeni liječnika, da se u mpo  postupak na teret osiguranja može ići i nakon navršene 42. godine. pitajte svog doktora o tome.


*Inesz*  :Yes:  pitat ću da li sam mu opravdan medicinski razlog  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

cure, vi koje dugo čekate na postupak, mislim da neke privatne klinike imaju slobodne termine na račun HZZO
evo teme:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78787-P...=1#post2343591

----------


## jo1974

> *Inesz*  pitat ću da li sam mu opravdan medicinski razlog


sandra1971 jučer je samnom na transferu bila žena 70 godište,što znači da se ipak uzimaju žene starije od 42 god.

----------


## tanja1

da odmaram... :Raspa:  čuvam dječicu....   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

> sandra1971 jučer je samnom na transferu bila žena 70 godište,što znači da se ipak uzimaju žene starije od 42 god.


jo1974-hvala.... mislim da je meni dr.A nešto govorio za to dalje (plati se pa nastavim) al nekako ga baš nisam tad doživjela.... ponekad tek kad izađem od njega, sjetim se što sam zaboravila pitati  :Laughing:  saznat ću u ožujku - nadam se

----------


## Inesz

> jo1974-hvala.... mislim da je meni dr.A nešto govorio za to dalje (plati se pa nastavim) al nekako ga baš nisam tad doživjela.... ponekad tek kad izađem od njega, sjetim se što sam zaboravila pitati  saznat ću u ožujku - nadam se


ne razumijem baš, što se ima platiti?
platiti možemo u privatnim klinikama.

----------


## Sandra1971

> ne razumijem baš, što se ima platiti?
> platiti možemo u privatnim klinikama.


Nisam baš dobro shvatila, ali čini mi se da kad su godine preko 42. da nije više sve na teret HZZO.... da li je u pitanju dio plaćanja za lijekove ili za postupak nisam sigurna  :Shock:   :Nope:   :neznam:  no, kako već napisah-nekad ni ne skužim što mi je rekao, a nekad zaboravim pitati što me zanima... kao da sam pijana od brzine skakanja na stol i sa stola, jer kad sam u postupku imam osjećaj sve te dane kao da sam na pokretnoj traci  :lool:

----------


## mima235

Ja uvijek izađem iz ordinacije da nešto nisam pitala,drago mi je da nisam jedina.  :Laughing: 
Pa meni nije bilo to jasno s plaćanjem,ali čula da se i to može,samo mi ne znam kako se to obračunava.

----------


## Sandra1971

uh.... i da ne bude zabune, nije mi to rekao dr.....  :No-no:  ne znam od kud mi je taj podatak, al kao da sam tako negdje nešto čula....  :Laughing:  sad nema sumnje - stvarno sam na pola luda  :Shock:  .... no, kako god - kad uđem drugi put kod dr. ne dam se van dok ne pitam sve o toj temi  :Trep trep:

----------


## marincezg

> 21.8.1971. staaaara  idem u ožujku i računam u lipnju i onda slavim rođendan


a kaj da ti velim nego puno srece ti zelim   :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Nisam baš dobro shvatila, ali čini mi se da kad su godine preko 42. da nije više sve na teret HZZO.... da li je u pitanju dio plaćanja za lijekove ili za postupak nisam sigurna    no, kako već napisah-nekad ni ne skužim što mi je rekao, a nekad zaboravim pitati što me zanima... kao da sam pijana od brzine skakanja na stol i sa stola, jer kad sam u postupku imam osjećaj sve te dane kao da sam na pokretnoj traci


e upravo je tak i meni, uvjek u sebi kazem j...ti ovu brzinu  :Smile:  prije sam van neg nutra...
nista nam drugo ne preostaje nego pitati sestre ili socijalnu r. na 3 katu.....

----------


## frka

> Nisam baš dobro shvatila, ali čini mi se da kad su godine preko 42. da nije više sve na teret HZZO.... da li je u pitanju dio plaćanja za lijekove ili za postupak nisam sigurna    no, kako već napisah-nekad ni ne skužim što mi je rekao, a nekad zaboravim pitati što me zanima... kao da sam pijana od brzine skakanja na stol i sa stola, jer kad sam u postupku imam osjećaj sve te dane kao da sam na pokretnoj traci


Sandra, pogledaj ovu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77209-P...vaša-iskustva. da li ćeš ići u postupak preko HZZO-a nakon 42. g. ovisi isključivo o procjeni tvog liječnika - on ima ovlast odobriti ti postupak ukoliko smatra da postoji realna mogućnost postizanja trudnoće. koliko se šuška, dr. A je poprilično krut po tom pitanju. ako ćeš već plaćati postupak, svakako razmisli o privatnim klinikama - mislim da se nikako ne isplati provoditi dane i dane u državnim, a za isti novac kod privatnika dobiješ 100 puta bolji tretman. kada se ne ide preko HZZO-a, sada se i u državnim klinikama plaća SVE - i lijekovi i postupci. prije su postupci bili neograničeni, a plaćali su se samo lijekovi nakon ispucalih stimulacija... sretno!

----------


## Sandra1971

Frka hvala.... i u pravu si, ako odlučim plaćati, onda naravno da bih izabrala privatnu kliniku....ali mislim da neću,jer ne mogu i za to dizati kredit-što bude, bude  :Cool:

----------


## Sandra1971

> e upravo je tak i meni, uvjek u sebi kazem j...ti ovu brzinu  prije sam van neg nutra...
> nista nam drugo ne preostaje nego pitati sestre ili socijalnu r. na 3 katu.....


 :Laughing:  znači, nemam samo ja osjećaj da izletim van, prije nego uđem

----------


## tanja1

i ja sam takva...prije van nego unutra i onda "ee nisam pitala..." :Confused: 


> znači, nemam samo ja osjećaj da izletim van, prije nego uđem

----------


## tajcigb

Imam jedno pitanje u vezi punkcije... Je li se isto mora doci do pola 8 ili se moze dogovoriti da dodjem u 8? Suprug mi radi nocnu, pa da ne trazi slobodan dan ako mozemo malko kasniti...

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da moze, al ne kasnije jer moras primiti lijekove. U utorak je pao snijeg pa su pacijenti dolazili svakako, nije bilo problema. Koja si na redu za punkciju ovisi kad dobis stopericu, ak ju dobis u 21h, onda si prva, ako dobis u 21:15 druga itd. pa vjerujem da se i tako moze malo pomaknut u dogovoru s dr i sestrama.

----------


## tajcigb

Hvala! Onda cu zamoliti dr sutra...

----------


## tajcigb

Uh, koja guzva danas! Bit ce puno posla u ponedjeljak... Mene je upisala kao 13-u za punkciju, a jos ih je puno bilo u cekaoni iza mene...

----------


## sandy0606

o bome je bila guzva. dr je radio ko na traci. ja sam prije izasla nego sam usla. ugl vratih se sad sa stoperice. u pon punkcija. malo me strah. ipak je prva. a i obzirom na brzinu pregleda ne znam niti sto da ocekujem. 
imam pitanje jedno. 
kako imam nizak tlak, a na punkciju trebam doc nataste, mogu li bar vode popit doma da se u bolnicu ne skljokam?

----------


## mg1975

sandy0606 možeš popiti vode doma i nastaviti piti vode putem. Na tašte znači da ništa ne jedeš i ne piješ tipa kavu, mlijeko, sokove...

----------


## 123beba

Sandy, ja isto imam nizak tlak. Sestra mi je rekla da prije punkcije ne pijem niti vodu niti lijek za štitnjaču. Znači, apsolutno ništa... Još mi je bilo ok kad smo došli gore, no nakon injekcija sam jedva usla u salu. Naravno, i nakon punkcije se svi nekako dosta brzo oporave, a ja nisam mogla doći k sebi zbog tlaka. Nakon nekog vremena mi je sestra dala jednu bajaderu i malo vode a čim sam izašla u cekaonu mm je otišao na 1 kat u restoran po sendvič jer sam rekla da bolje da mi bude i muka nego da se srušim... Uglavnom, bilo bi tidobro ponijeti si vodu i neki sendvič. Sretno!

----------


## tajcigb

I meni je prva punkcija i imam veeeliku tremu! U jednom jajniku nemam nista, a u drugom imam "puno dobrih komada" haha, to je sve sto mi je rekao.

----------


## piki

Sandy možeš popiti vode doma, ipak će proći vremena dok ne dođeš gore. Meni je zadnji put sestra rekla da mogu vodu, pogotovu ako imam nizak tlak (rekla je: _možete popiti malo vode ali ne hamper_). Ali onda isprazniš mjehur prije punkcije. Sretno!

----------


## Sandra1971

*sandy0606*, *tajcigb* - sretno sutra!!!

----------


## tajcigb

Hvala! Drzite nam fige!  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Na VV su ful strogi oko tog na tašte, ja sam uvijek malo popila prije punkcije osim kad bih išla u opću anesteziju (u drugim klinikama), isto imam nizak tlak i dosta mi je teško bilo ne piti ništa 5,6 sati

----------


## sandy0606

curke hvala na info. tajci vidimo se sutra.  :Kiss:

----------


## tajcigb

> curke hvala na info. tajci vidimo se sutra.


Vidimo se!  :Smile:  ja cu malko kasniti, rekla sestra da smijem, pa ces me mozda po tom skuziti...

----------


## NINA30

Sredinom 3 bih trebala u postupak,nije mi dr.ništa rekao ili možda i je ali ja nisam skužila (pola toga prečujem) ali imam papa nalaz i cer.brisevi iz 6-7mj.prošle godine?!Neznam da li da odem ih sada ponovno napraviti da me ne vraća zbog toga!?Pretpostavljam da je bolje da ih ponovim,samo što će se ova moja dr.mrgoditi  i brundati opet ;(

----------


## bubekica

*nina30* moji papa i brisevi su iz 11/2011, postupci ti pisu u mom potpisu... radi sebe sam ponovila papu u 6/2012 i 1/2013, ali nisam dr. nikad pokazala te nalaze.

----------


## piki

nina30 možda da ponoviš briseve, mene je doktorica tražila friške za ovaj postupak jer su bili od 3 mj prošle godine (na kraju ih nisam ni pokazala jer me nije tražila :Smile: ), papa kao vrijedi godinu dana.

----------


## marincezg

zelim svim curkama puno srece u koje cemu  :Smile:

----------


## mima235

*NINA30*  meni su isto bili stari brisevi i papa,negdje godinu dana,pa me nije nitko ništa pitao. Papu sam sad ponovila zbog sebe,sad ću i briseve.

----------


## hrki

> Sredinom 3 bih trebala u postupak,nije mi dr.ništa rekao ili možda i je ali ja nisam skužila (pola toga prečujem) ali imam papa nalaz i cer.brisevi iz 6-7mj.prošle godine?!Neznam da li da odem ih sada ponovno napraviti da me ne vraća zbog toga!?Pretpostavljam da je bolje da ih ponovim,samo što će se ova moja dr.mrgoditi  i brundati opet ;(


Ne brini draga i jedno i drugo ti još vrijedi i neće te dr.vratiti zbog toga.A socij.ginekolog bi ti mogao brundati zbog tog jer ti nije prošlo godinu dana od zadnjeg papa nalaza(ovo ti govorim iz vlastitog iskustva).Ja sam papu i briseve vadila prošle godine u drugom mjesecu a kad sam sada javila dr.A negativnu betu rekao mi je da ponovim papu i briseve ako su stariji od godinu dana.Sljedeći tjedan idem to obaviti i platit ću papu da mi nalaz bude gotov za cca 7 dana jer po riječima mog ginića nalaz se ovdje kod nas čeka po nekoliko mjeseci.Eto nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla.

----------


## Nellie

*NINA30* kak su već cure napisale, ne vjerujem da bi te dr vraćao zbog starih nalaza, osobito jer nije prošla godina dana. Moj papa je iz 3.mj.prošle godine i dr mi je rekla neka za sljedeći put donesem novi nalaz, ali briseve ne trebam jer sam njih radila naknadno. A ovo kaj veli hrki, da soc.ginići brundaju ako je prošlo manje od godine dana jer kako je meni ''lijepo'' objasnio moj sada već bivši ginić da nemre on meni raditi papu i uzv više puta godišnje jer mu to hzzo ne plati, pa nek dođem kod njega privatno da mi to napravi (to je ukratko razgovor; u biti je prepirka trajala puno duže  :Laughing: , toliko da su me žene u čekaoni poslije pitale da kaj sam radila unutra  :Smile:  ).

----------


## mg1975

> i platit ću papu da mi nalaz bude gotov za cca 7 dana


Ovo fakat ne kužim jer kod mog gin koji je isto soc. nalaz bude za 7-10 dana. 
Do duše davno kod moje jedne stare gin se isto moralo platiti ako nećeš čekati mjesec dana.

----------


## Muma

> Ovo fakat ne kužim jer kod mog gin koji je isto soc. nalaz bude za 7-10 dana. 
> Do duše davno kod moje jedne stare gin se isto moralo platiti ako nećeš čekati mjesec dana.


Nažalost, potpisujem hrki. I ja sam platila papu da mi nalaz dođe za max 7 dana jer se inače čeka 8 mjeseci!!! Strašno

----------


## kitty

cure, malo offtopic, ali da prijavim da se prošli petak rodio moj Adrian, sad smo već tjedan dana doma, volimo se i mazimo.
želim vam svima ovakvu sreću što prije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

sandy0606, tajcigb i kako je bilo? ima kakvih dobrih vijesti?

----------


## sandy0606

dodjoh k sebi pa da se javim. bilo nas 5 na punkciji. sve prezivjele.  :Smile:  moram priznat da sam ocekivala vecu bol. ugl dobili 7 js. mm dozivio sok jer u prvom uzorku nije bilo spermija a drugi put su nesto isceprkali. ugl sutra zovem lab, transfer planiran za sri. 
ako cita koja od mojih suputnica hvala na podrsci. 
i da moj nizak tlak se pretvorio u visok. 
puno srece svima...  :Kiss:

----------


## tina_julija

~~~~~ za tulum u labu...  :Wink:

----------


## tajcigb

Eto prezivjela sam! I ja imam 7 js.  Sandy i ja smo bile u istoj grupi... I ja bih se takodjer zahvalila tom drustvu, jer kroz salu sve lakse prodje! Nama je receno da zovemo sutra lab, a u slucaju da se ne jave da dodjemo u srijedu

----------


## Rominka

Cure, da le s kojim slucajem moze dogovoriti s dr da se ipak punkcija radi pod anestezijom?

----------


## sandy0606

rominka mislim da ne. nemaju uvjeta za tako nesto. jedva da se imas gdje presvuc i lec poslije punkcije. stisnes zube i brzo prodje. sve pretrpis do krajnjeg cilja.  :Smile:

----------


## tanja1

čestitam!!!!! puno sreće i ljubav vam želim....  :Dancing Fever: 


> cure, malo offtopic, ali da prijavim da se prošli petak rodio moj Adrian, sad smo već tjedan dana doma, volimo se i mazimo.
> želim vam svima ovakvu sreću što prije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tajcigb

U koje vrijeme ste zvale lab? Dr mi rekao u 10h pa se ne javljaju...

----------


## bubekica

> U koje vrijeme ste zvale lab? Dr mi rekao u 10h pa se ne javljaju...


Sad su postupci, ne znam zasto ti je rekao da zoves u 10, nama su rekli da zovemo u pol 9... Probaj oko 11...

----------


## Inesz

> rominka mislim da ne. nemaju uvjeta za tako nesto. jedva da se imas gdje presvuc i lec poslije punkcije. stisnes zube i brzo prodje. sve pretrpis do krajnjeg cilja.


Tužno je čitati koliko se trpi, koliko se stiskaju zubi, koliko se grči od boli... 
izvođenje malog kirurškog zahvata (aspiracija folikula upravo to jest-mali kirurški zahvat) bez mogućnosti anestezije suprotna je svim smjernicama suvremene medicine.

----------


## Sandra1971

> Tužno je čitati koliko se trpi, koliko se stiskaju zubi, koliko se grči od boli... 
> izvođenje malog kirurškog zahvata (aspiracija folikula upravo to jest-mali kirurški zahvat) bez mogućnosti anestezije suprotna je svim smjernicama suvremene medicine.


a mene svaki put boli duplo više nego prethodni.... često pomislim...kak će biti slijedeći put  :scared:

----------


## hrki

> cure, malo offtopic, ali da prijavim da se prošli petak rodio moj Adrian, sad smo već tjedan dana doma, volimo se i mazimo.
> želim vam svima ovakvu sreću što prije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


kitty,bebica je prekrasna  :Zaljubljen: ,želim vam puno zdravlja i sreće

----------


## sandy0606

Tajci zovi sad. Ja sam uspjela dobiti i oko 10,15h al mi je receno da su na nekom sastanku. 
Zvah prije 10min i dobih info. Ugl pomaknut mi transfer na sub jer su se sve js oplodile pa cekaju kako ce se dalje razvijat. Ne znam dal je to dobro ili lose. Molim info od iskusnijih i pametnijih.  :Kiss:

----------


## tina_julija

Meni su ti isto tako cekali da vide kako ce se razvijati na kraju dvije mrve vracene od sest oplodjenih...

----------


## bubekica

> Tajci zovi sad. Ja sam uspjela dobiti i oko 10,15h al mi je receno da su na nekom sastanku. 
> Zvah prije 10min i dobih info. Ugl pomaknut mi transfer na sub jer su se sve js oplodile pa cekaju kako ce se dalje razvijat. Ne znam dal je to dobro ili lose. Molim info od iskusnijih i pametnijih.


To je odlicno!!!  :Very Happy: 
Samo iskusnija, ne pametnija  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

> Meni su ti isto tako cekali da vide kako ce se razvijati na kraju dvije mrve vracene od sest oplodjenih...


Kako onda niste imali ništa za zamrznuti?

----------


## pirica

> Kako onda niste imali ništa za zamrznuti?


pa prestanu se razvijat

----------


## tanja1

neće biti drugog puta...  :Grin:  jer to je sad to.....


> a mene svaki put boli duplo više nego prethodni.... često pomislim...kak će biti slijedeći put

----------


## tina_julija

> pa prestanu se razvijat


Imali smo 8 jajnih stanica od toga dvije nisu bile dobre, 4 su dozivjele drugi dan ali prestale sa razvojom a dvije su postale blastice...

----------


## tajcigb

> Tajci zovi sad. Ja sam uspjela dobiti i oko 10,15h al mi je receno da su na nekom sastanku. 
> Zvah prije 10min i dobih info. Ugl pomaknut mi transfer na sub jer su se sve js oplodile pa cekaju kako ce se dalje razvijat. Ne znam dal je to dobro ili lose. Molim info od iskusnijih i pametnijih.


Zvala... Kaze ona meni da dodjem sutra pa ce vidjet hoce li mi sutra vratiti ili u subotu! Pa mislim stvarno, putujem iz Virovitice mozda za nist... Reci cu nek mi vrate sutra kak je i gotovo...

----------


## bubekica

> Zvala... Kaze ona meni da dodjem sutra pa ce vidjet hoce li mi sutra vratiti ili u subotu! Pa mislim stvarno, putujem iz Virovitice mozda za nist... Reci cu nek mi vrate sutra kak je i gotovo...


ukoliko se ceka 5. dan za transfer biolozi mogu bolje izabrati kvalitetniji embrij. to se nazalost vidi na licu mjesta.

----------


## sandy0606

sad sam se malo zabrinula. zast su onda meni izricito rekli doc u sub? 
nekak si mislim bit ce kak treba bit. ako sad previse razmisljam sto ce bit kad cu cekat betu. tako i onako na nista ne mogu utjecat. 
tajci samo hrabro! cut ces sutra dr i biologa sto imaju za rec.  :Kiss:

----------


## nina977

> sad sam se malo zabrinula. zast su onda meni izricito rekli doc u sub? 
> nekak si mislim bit ce kak treba bit. ako sad previse razmisljam sto ce bit kad cu cekat betu. tako i onako na nista ne mogu utjecat. 
> tajci samo hrabro! cut ces sutra dr i biologa sto imaju za rec.


Ako su ti odma rekli da dođeš u subotu to znači da je situacija jako dobra i da ćeš najvjerojatnije imat blastice za transfer,što je odlično.Nemaš razloga za brigu,već za veselje... :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

tajci i svima ostalima sretno sutra.javite se s veselim vijestima. hvala svima na info. umirile ste me. 
Imam pitanje. Opet! Bole me (.) (.) za poludit. Ko u pms-u. Jel to normalno? Nekak si mislim da je to od silnih hormona. 
Pozz svima

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* ja sam za stimulaciju primala gonale i boljele su me cice od 7dc do par dana iza punkcije.

----------


## marincezg

> tajci i svima ostalima sretno sutra.javite se s veselim vijestima. hvala svima na info. umirile ste me. 
> Imam pitanje. Opet! Bole me (.) (.) za poludit. Ko u pms-u. Jel to normalno? Nekak si mislim da je to od silnih hormona. 
> Pozz svima


je to je normalno, nista ne brini...

----------


## tajcigb

Pa kazu ovako: punkcijom dobiveno 7 j.s. od toga 5 su bile ok za oplodit, oplodjene icsi, no zbog jako losih spermica samo su dvije uspjele i kaze teta biolog da se lijepo razvijaju... Te dvije su mi vracene pa cemo vidjeti hoce li biti + 8.3.  :Smile:  danas su bile samo dvije punkcije i tri transfera. Curke, puno srece vam zelim u kojoj god fazi bile!

----------


## tina_julija

~~~~~~~~~~ da se i dalje lijepo razvijaju i za pozitivnu betu!!!

----------


## sandy0606

Tajci cekam te cijeli dan. Za + 8.3. Kaj jedino ja od nase ekipe nisam bila danas? Bit cu usamljena u sub. 
Moram priznat da sam malo zabrinuta. Sanjam da smo dosli u sub i da niceg nije bilo. Uzas.

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* ne brini, to se nece desiti.

*transferom 5-i dan se povecavaju sanse za uspjesnost, ne smanjuju!!!!!!!*

----------


## tajcigb

> Tajci cekam te cijeli dan. Za + 8.3. Kaj jedino ja od nase ekipe nisam bila danas? Bit cu usamljena u sub. 
> Moram priznat da sam malo zabrinuta. Sanjam da smo dosli u sub i da niceg nije bilo. Uzas.


Ma joj budi sretna sto ides u subotu, i meni bi ostavili do subote da se vise njih oplodilo. Ja sam ti bila sama od ekipe, bila je jos jedna nasa ali nazalost nisu joj se oplodile  :Sad:

----------


## tajcigb

> ~~~~~~~~~~ da se i dalje lijepo razvijaju i za pozitivnu betu!!!


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*tina_julija*, *tajcigb*, *marincezg*, *sandy0606* sretno cure!!!
Jel se nekom desilo da je stigla m na jedno jutro? Izluđuje me ovo danas. Uvijek dođe 4. dan od prestanka uzimanja duphastonea, danas je krenulo sa smeđim i stalo, i imam feeling da je to sve od ove vještice. Nije ni inače slavna ali ipak traje 3 dana.

----------


## sandy0606

jao curke vi ste moji andjeli cuvari.sto bi ja bez vas. ljubim vas sve i zelim vam sto vece trbuhe sto prije.  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

zanima me jedna stvar, da li idete potpisivati kakve izjave za vrijeme postupka kod javnog bilježnika kao što se prije pisalo?

----------


## sandy0606

da da tetadr. obavezna je suglasnost potvrdjena kod biljeznika. i to za svaki postupak.

----------


## tetadoktor

sandy, ili netko drugi, možete li mi točno napisati šta piše u suglasnosti?

----------


## sandy0606

tetadr. to ti je onaj papir koji ti da soc. radnica na vv. na tom papiru pise metoda Mpo, pise da ste upoznati sa svime i na kraju se trebate potpisati tm i ti te upisati oib-e. s tim papirom ides biljezniku koji potvrdjuje vjerodostojnost vasih potpisa, lupi zig, potpise se i naplati to 95kn. i talo za svaki postupak.
nadam se da sam pomogla

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala, sandy  :Bouncing:

----------


## Rominka

a kad se dobije ta suglasnost? s obzirom da mi ne znamo hoće li uopće doći do postupka, sve ovisi o biopsiji...

----------


## bubekica

*Rominka* taj papir se dobije na ispunjavanje kad se krece u postupak(na 3dc.), ali ako ne dodje do (ja mislim) transfera onda vrijedi za iduci put.

----------


## jo1974

meni je rečeno da se može donjeti na sam dan transfera ako nestignem prije,ja sam tako i donjela i nije bilo problema.

----------


## tina_julija

> meni je rečeno da se može donjeti na sam dan transfera ako nestignem prije,ja sam tako i donjela i nije bilo problema.


Tako je i meni rekla, sto prije to bolje, najkasnije do transfera...

----------


## sami_os

Cure, ako u petak dobijem m. a trebam doći 3. d.c. s uputnicom za IVF/ICSI moram na pregled u subotu. Znate li u koliko sati se tamo trebam pojaviti? Mogu li kasnije doći, npr. oko 9h?

----------


## sandy0606

Sami mislim da mozes. Ako ce stanje biti kao protekle dvije sub neces na red doci prije 12. Guzva je strasna tako da se naoruzaj strpljenjem.

----------


## sami_os

> Sami mislim da mozes. Ako ce stanje biti kao protekle dvije sub neces na red doci prije 12. Guzva je strasna tako da se naoruzaj strpljenjem.


Auuuuu veselo  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ako dobis u petak ujutro nazoves i narucis se pa pitaj sestre kad da dodjes, a ako dobis kasnije, mozes po meni doc u subotu cak i kasnije jer su pregledi 3.dc nakon punkcija/transfera. Sretno!

----------


## sami_os

> Ako dobis u petak ujutro nazoves i narucis se pa pitaj sestre kad da dodjes, a ako dobis kasnije, mozes po meni doc u subotu cak i kasnije jer su pregledi 3.dc nakon punkcija/transfera. Sretno!


Kakve sam sreće dobiti ću popodne kad više ne rade..tako je bilo prošli put  :gaah:  probati ću sutra nazvati svakako, a nemam šta izgubiti .. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Hvala cure! Evo moja menga uranila dva dana, tako da smo gore vec u pon. Napokon je dosao taj dan!

----------


## lasta

Rominka znaci krecete... :fige:  mislimo na vas

----------


## mg1975

Danas stvarno gužva na brdu.

----------


## Muma

Joooj, znači sutra opet novine i živce pod kontrolu. Sretno svima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Rominka

Eh, koji sam ja pehist  :Sad:  mozda budem morala preskociti...vadila sam krajnike prije 3 mjeseca da bi jucer pala od angine i sada ne znam kako ce biti do ponedjeljka...

----------


## tajcigb

Sandy i ostale cure, sretno sutra!!! Javite nam se sto prije <3

----------


## sandy0606

thnx tajci. naravno da cu se javit. svima saljem  :Kiss:

----------


## mg1975

Eto i mi od sljedećeg ciklusa u postupak.  :Smile:   Koliko mi je drago toliko me uhvatio neki strah.

----------


## tanja1

nema straha, samo hrabro naprijed.... :Very Happy:

----------


## sandy0606

danas dobila na cuvanje 2 top mrvice kako kaze biologinja.  :Smile:  ostala je jos jedna dobra koju su smrznuli. sad cekamo betu 8.3.   :Kiss:

----------


## tajcigb

> danas dobila na cuvanje 2 top mrvice kako kaze biologinja.  ostala je jos jedna dobra koju su smrznuli. sad cekamo betu 8.3.


Bravo! Samo ih dobro cuvaj  :Smile:  eto na isti dan cemo saznati je li nam uspjelo. Ja sam luda vec danas, ne znam kako cu izdrzati do bete...

----------


## kismet

sandy bravo, nek se lijepo ugnijezde i ostanu tamo još dugo, dugo....super i za smrzlić!
(što se bete tiče, ako su blastice, piški kućni od 9dpt - neki dobar, digitalni npr., a ne da se mučiš s interpretacijom razno-raznih debljina crtice)

----------


## sandy0606

tajci i mene brine toliko cekanje. pravi trening zivaca. al na preporuku drage kismet mislim da cu piskit test i prije.

----------


## tajcigb

> tajci i mene brine toliko cekanje. pravi trening zivaca. al na preporuku drage kismet mislim da cu piskit test i prije.


pa i moji su sada u fazi kao i tvoji, naravno ako su još uvijek na životu... eh kad bih to mogla provjeriti, jesu li još uvijek tu, bila bih mirna  :Wink:

----------


## kismet

> Eh, koji sam ja pehist  mozda budem morala preskociti...vadila sam krajnike prije 3 mjeseca da bi jucer pala od angine i sada ne znam kako ce biti do ponedjeljka...


Držim palčeve za ponedjeljak, ma ne brini, znaš da nije ni loše da si down s imunitetom, puno takvih postupaka s prehladama, anginama , virozama i sl. radostima je uspješno završilo!
Vibram i da vas biopsija iznenadi, puse!

----------


## Strašna

Cure....nek me netko podsjeti...jer se ide na blastice i ako su 3 jajne stanice...ili samo ako je više od 3?

----------


## tina_julija

U mom slucaju ih je bilo 6 oplodjeno, i docekali dvije kako je biologica rekla jako lijepe blastice...  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

drage moje vv suborke!
svima zelim lijepe velike bete sutra!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

> drage moje vv suborke!
> svima zelim lijepe velike bete sutra!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


priključujem se željama a i za tebe malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

ti bus mi vibrala live sutra, izmaltretirat cu te dok cekam nalaz  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Sretno svim betočekalicama i piškalicama sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sandy0606

sretno svima sutra! 
malo sam zbunjena. jucer bio transfer i sad ne znam kak racunam dane. jel jucer bio 1. dan ili danas?  :Kiss:

----------


## sandy0606

I jos: Koliko se ceka nalaz bete na vv? Ide li se odmah poslije kod dr javiti rezultat ili se zove tel? Thnx

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* ako je jucer bio transfer, danas je 1. dpt/1. dnt (dan poslije transfera/dan nakon transfera).
betu vadis u 8 (sestrama predas uputnicu i cekas ispred sobe 403 da te prozovu), a za nalaz te doktor pozove poslije punkcija i transfera. tako da zapravo tebi doktor javlja rezultat, ne ti njemu  :Wink:

----------


## tina_julija

Treba na svim mjestima ~~~~~~~, tako da si s moje strane podmirena...  :Wink:  kakvo maltretiranje?! Sve je lakse kad si u dobrom drustvu...  :Wink:

----------


## sandy0606

Bubi hvala. Ti si uvijek brza i informativna. Sretno sutra.  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## marincezg

> drage moje vv suborke!
> svima zelim lijepe velike bete sutra!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala ljepo, i ja tebi također zelim ljepu betu sutra....  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Betočekalice - sretno sutra!!! neka vam bete budu velike!!

----------


## bubekica

curke, kakva je praksa na vv za vrijeme uskrsnjih praznika? rade li?

----------


## marincezg

Bok
Samo da javim da kod mene niti ovaj put nista od t.
Bila sa skoro 100% sigurna ali izgleda da mi je muka od utrica
uglavnom jos nisam procurila i bas sam se nadala ali eto razocarana sam.
Pozzz

----------


## Zima77

idemo dalje samo pozitiva

----------


## bubekica

*marincezg*  :Love:  jesi li na vv vadila? mozda smo se vidjele...

----------


## piki

eto da ja bar javim neku polu-dobru vijest: 13 dpt: beta 105.37; dr. rekla da je relativno niska.
Čekamo srijedu.
Bubi i Marincezg žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

Bubi i Marincezg  :Love: 
piki  :fige:

----------


## elen

> curke, kakva je praksa na vv za vrijeme uskrsnjih praznika? rade li?


2011. godine mi smo imali punkciju na Veliki petak a transfer na Uskrsni ponedjeljak. Da li se poslije nešto promijenilo, ne znam.

----------


## elen

Bubekica, Marincezg žao mi je ali idemo dalje u proljetne pobjede!
Piki i svima ostalima Sretno!

----------


## 123beba

bubi & marince, tako mi je žao... Želim vam puno, puno sreće u idućem postupku... da bude dobitni!!!!!!!!

Piki, sigurna sam da ti je ova neizvjesnost sada isto tako teška kao i samo čekanje do sada, no želim ti da još malo izdržiš i vidiš svoju mrvicu, njeno srčeko, a sutra na nalazu lijepu poduplanu betu!!!!!!! Drži se!

----------


## bubekica

imam mali problemcic. vise na kraju price nisam sigurna dal je ostalo jos smrlica ili ne (zbunio me dr. jer je jucer pitao - nema vise smrznutih, jel da? a ja sam samo odgovorila ima - jos 3, jer mi zvoni da su odmrznuli samo jednu slamcicu). na otpusnom pismu iz stimuliranog postupka pise - embrija u krioprezervaciji: 6; a sad na ovom otpusnom pismu od fet-a, ne pise nista, samo da su 2 vracena. kog da zovem da mi dusa bude mirna?

----------


## ruža82

Bubi, nazovi laboratorij, sigurno neće biti problema!!

----------


## bubekica

daj mi pliz na pp posalji broj laba, i kad da ih zovem? pretpostavljam da su sad jako busy...
kad je tebi nalaz?

----------


## Muma

*bubek* pa nisu ih valjda išli odmrzavat svih 6  :Shock:  Ajde javi kad saznaš...

----------


## bubekica

*muma* ma joj, vise nis ne znam. znam da mi nitko tak nesto nije spomenuo, ali radije cu ja provjerit pa da sam ziher. streber u meni radi  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

evo dobila sam lab, ostala je jos jedna slamcica :smajlickojibriseznojscela:

----------


## Muma

> evo dobila sam lab, ostala je jos jedna slamcica :smajlickojibriseznojscela:


 :Naklon:  sad napad u travnju...

----------


## sami_os

Evo i kod mene iznenađenje:danas trebala krenuti u postupak kad ono -cista! Tako sam imala predosjećaj da nešto neće biti dobro..Sve će biti bolje kad proljeće dođe  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> evo dobila sam lab, ostala je jos jedna slamcica :smajlickojibriseznojscela:


Bubi, nek slamčica procvjeta u jedan divan proljetni pupoljak!

----------


## bubekica

> Bubi, nek slamčica procvjeta u jedan divan proljetni pupoljak!


Ajooj, rascmoljila sam se sad u tramvaju, nisi fer  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

> Evo i kod mene iznenađenje:danas trebala krenuti u postupak kad ono -cista! Tako sam imala predosjećaj da nešto neće biti dobro..Sve će biti bolje kad proljeće dođe


Eh, ima nas više.  :Love:  I ja sam na čekanju još mjesec dana, bez kontracepcije, i nadam se da će sama nestati.

----------


## kismet

> Ajooj, rascmoljila sam se sad u tramvaju, nisi fer


 :Love: 
Biti će baby boom zima 2014. !

----------


## sami_os

> Eh, ima nas više.  I ja sam na čekanju još mjesec dana, bez kontracepcije, i nadam se da će sama nestati.


Ah što volim takva iznenađenja, pojma nemam odakle se to sad stvorilo.. Nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju, samo treniranje živaca  :Smile:  Muma, držim nam fige  :fige:

----------


## kismet

muma i sami,  :Storma s bičem:  ciste; nek nestanu i dalje u pobjede!

----------


## sami_os

> muma i sami,  ciste; nek nestanu i dalje u pobjede!


Hvala  :Smile:  Ma jednostavno nije bio dan za pobjede, čekamo sunce  :Very Happy:

----------


## marincezg

> *marincezg*  jesi li na vv vadila? mozda smo se vidjele...


Da na vv sam vadila... 
Ujutro oko 8.15

----------


## marincezg

> eto da ja bar javim neku polu-dobru vijest: 13 dpt: beta 105.37; dr. rekla da je relativno niska.
> 
> Čekamo srijedu.
> Bubi i Marincezg žao mi je


Za ljepo duplanje u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

piki, čekamo betu preko 300  :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Ah ništ od ovog preko 300, beta 67.90  :Crying or Very sad:  Ipak ništa ovaj puta.

----------


## Muma

Ah *piki*  :Crying or Very sad:  kvrapcu, baš sam vjerovala da bude sve super, da je to to. Žao mi je...

----------


## sami_os

piki, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## kismet

Piki  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Baš sam žalosna, sve neke loše vijesti...
A mora biti treća sreća, proljetni pokušaj i zimska beba  :Smile: 
Rekla sam vam, biti će baby boom zima 2014.!

----------


## sivka

> Ah ništ od ovog preko 300, beta 67.90  Ipak ništa ovaj puta.


piki draga jako mi je žao.... :Sad:

----------


## piki

Hvala cure!
Kismet riječi ti se pozlatile za sve nas koji čekamo...
Sivka krasno duplanje! Dok smo čekale ovo vađenje bete često sam mislila na tebe i stvarno mi je drago što su konačno lijepe brojke!

----------


## kismet

Sivka, čestitam i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi uvz!
Tužnicama puse i zagrljaji, mislim na vas!

----------


## marincezg

Ajoj zao mi je
Sta rec idemo dalje, nema nam druge .....

----------


## Strašna

Piki draga....zagrljaji lete...drži se!

----------


## 123beba

joj, toliko tužnih vijesti...  :Sad: 

Draga moja Piki, baš mi je jako žao... tako sam se nadala da će biti lijepo duplanje...  :Crying or Very sad: 
želim ti da se što prije odmoriš i skupiš snage za dalje...  :Love:

----------


## tanja1

piki, žao mi je.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## piki

Cure hvala, ali bit će bolje idući put. Imamo 1 smrzlića pa je možda baš on dobitan. Moramo malo popraviti statistiku VV-u ovo za sad je loše, samo Sivka kojoj želim lijepu školsku trudnoću!

----------


## ivanais

Pozdrav svima!

Evo da se  i ja priključim ovoj temi.

Prvo hvala bubekica na brošuri stvarno je puna dobrih informacija!  :Smile: 

mi smo tek nedavno saznali za naše probleme pa smo tek na početku.
nećemo tako skoro na VV s obzirom da mene prvo čeka uklanjanje endrometralnog polima na Merkuru ali nije loše se unaprijed informirati o svemu što nas čeka.

Zanimaju me neke informacije:
Koliko se čeka za prvi pregled kod doktora Alebića?
Da li Cin 1 i bakterije u urin (uz sve još i to imam) onemogućuju odlazak na VV i da li je potrebo se svega toga prvo rješiti?

Držim fige svim surama u postupku i one koje ga čekaju da im bude uspješan!!!

----------


## bubekica

*ivanais*
za prvi pregled zoves na 1. dan ciklusa (brojevi su na 1. stranici teme) i narucuju te da dodjes 8. dan ciklusa. nema cekanja.
sto se tice prvog pregleda nista nije prepreka, ali zbog tebe i eventualne trudnoce svakako bi se trebala rijesiti bakterija u urinu prije kretanja u postupak, a za cin I ovisi dal je to novo ili trajno stanje i dal je poznat uzrok. ja recimo imam hpv i prije 7-8 godina sam imala cin I, od tad je papa uredan, ali uvijek se moze vratiti, dr. mi je rekao da to nema nikakve veze.

----------


## ivanais

CIN1 je novo stanje, papa je rađen krajem 1 mjeseca, dobila sam uputnice za cervalne briseve i HPV-gen tipizaciju međutim baš sam dan poslje nalaza dobila i nalaz urinokulture gdje mi se pokazala bakterija klebsiella pneumoniae pa me doktorica stavila na antibiotike tako da sada nemogu raditi briseve  :Sad: 

Ma pitala sam to za bakterije jer sam do sada imala escherichia coli i već sam 2 puta u godinu dana bila u bolnici zbog toga, zadnji put u 10/2012 sam dobila septičnu upalu i malo mi je nastradao lijevi bubreg! izgleda mi ko da se nikada neću rješiti tih bakterije bez obzira što od prve pojave na sve pazim duplo.
Pa ukoliko je to problem kod postupaka onda mi se ne piše dobro.

----------


## bubekica

*ivanais* ali mozes odraditi hpv tipizaciju. pricekaj da prodje dovoljno vremena od antibiotika (koliko, reci ce ti doktorica), a onda napravi briseve - njih ionako moras napraviti prije kretanja u postupak - i svi moraju biti cisti.
jesi li radila bris uretre? meni se e. coli vracala dok mi na brisu uretre nisu otkrili ureaplasmu. kad sam rijesila ureaplasmu, e. coli se vise nikad nije pojavila. 
bakterije u urinarnom traktu nisu problem kod postupka (one u genitalnom traktu jesu jer se prilikom ponkcije mogu prenijeti na unutarnje spolne organe), ali mogu imati posljedice u trudnoci, a problem je i samo lijecenje zbog ogranicenog broja antibiotika koji se smiju koristiti u trudnoci i djelovanja antibioktika na plod.
za cervikalne briseve ima zgodna tema
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/26787-C...vi-prije-MPO-a

----------


## *DJ*

Pozdrav cure, čitam vas često, ali nisam se puno javljala. Čestitam svim sretnicama, a tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj!
Ja sam u ponedjeljak imala punkciju, 7 folikula - 7 jajnih stanica, sve se oplodile i tri su stale u razvoju drugi dan. Transfer u subotu, čekamo blastice, nadam se da će opstati do subote. 
Pozdrav  :Bye:

----------


## bubekica

**DJ** sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *DJ*

Hvala ti bubekice  :Kiss:

----------


## ledena

6.3. iza 10 kod dr.Pavan-Jukic.jucer sam zvala i tako mi receno da pokupim sve nalaze i dodjem.taman se potrefilo da sam odradila 10-to dnevnu terapiju medazol vaginaletama i tabletama zbog ureaplazme,pa nisam stigla ponovit briseve jer je uranila m...idem sa nalazima starim manje od m.dana,papa,hsg,hormoni,sve sam obavila u kbo...ne znam dal ce mi ista priznati,al eto,napokon sam krenula

----------


## mg1975

Drage moje, imam pitanje vezano na izjavu koju moram ovjeriti kod bilježnika.

Sutra krećemo u 1. postupak, a nismo stigli ovjeriti izjavu ne znam jel to sutra moram donijeti ili mogu naknadno?

----------


## mg1975

Zaboravih napisati još...

Ako ima netko volje da mi na pp malo detaljnije objasni kako šta ide u IVF/ICSI postupku.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*mg1975* izjavu morate donijeti najkasnije na transfer.
saljem pp.

----------


## mg1975

bubekica  :Kiss: 

totalno sam spaljena od kad znam da idemo u postupak

----------


## sandy0606

mg1975 vjerujem da te nasa dobra vila bubi dobro informirala. 
ja cu samo dodat bit ce sve ok. slusaj dr i sve ce biti dobro. ~~~ za bebolinca.

----------


## mativa

Hello curke moje drage... vec dugo nisam nista pisala,ali vas pratim svaki dan. Vidjela sam da ima lijepih vijesti zbog kojih mi je jako drago, ali ima i tuznih... samo cu reci da poslije kise uvijek dolazi sunce tako da sam sigurna da ce uskoro biti jos vise onih dobrih. pozz svima :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*mativa* kad je start?  :fige:

----------


## tina_julija

da javim i ovdje....danas sam radila betu koja je 228!!!!! ~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*tina_julija* čestitam od  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~ da sve bude školski do najljepšeg susreta  :Very Happy:

----------


## mg1975

sandy0606 istina bubekica me iscrpno informirala

trenutno na brdu i cekam nalaz krvi koji ce bit gotov oko 14:30, pa onda konacni dogovor

----------


## mg1975

> da javim i ovdje....danas sam radila betu koja je 228!!!!! ~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba!!!


Cestitke

----------


## sandy0606

tina_julija cestitam. ti dobrano uranila. mene strah i test radit a kamoli otic ranije betu vadit.
 :Kiss:

----------


## tina_julija

> tina_julija cestitam. ti dobrano uranila. mene strah i test radit a kamoli otic ranije betu vadit.


hvala...pa samo 3 dana prije sluzbene bete, ma kakav test, brojčice sve govore...  :Smile:  da sam test napravila, onda opet ne bi bilo dobro, samo bi me misli svakakve napadale, a kolika je beta a jel sve ok, zato odmah u glavu...  :Cool:

----------


## sandy0606

Hrabrice. Divim ti se.  :Kiss:

----------


## tajcigb

> da javim i ovdje....danas sam radila betu koja je 228!!!!! ~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba!!!


Bravooooo!!!! Odlicna vijest! Jeeeeeeeeee  :Smile:

----------


## mativa

Sutra sam gore... jel jos netko dolazi?

----------


## mg1975

> sandy0606 istina bubekica me iscrpno informirala
> 
> trenutno na brdu i cekam nalaz krvi koji ce bit gotov oko 14:30, pa onda konacni dogovor


Od danas pikalica.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sami_os

> Od danas pikalica.


čestitam i sretno!  :Klap:

----------


## NinaDrv

> da javim i ovdje....danas sam radila betu koja je 228!!!!! ~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba!!!


Dimnjačariiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tanja1

> da javim i ovdje....danas sam radila betu koja je 228!!!!! ~~~~~~~~svima kojima treba!!!


čestitam....  :Klap:

----------


## tina_julija

> Dimnjačariiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Jesu, jesu... Hvala curke!  :Heart:

----------


## marincezg

svima skupa zelim puno srece.......
 :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:

----------


## Štrumfet@

Pozdrav  :Bye:  često sam sa vama tj.čitam šta se događa.

U ponedjeljak 25.02 imala punkciju 2jajne stanice oplodile se,u srijedu 27.02 bio transfer,betu čekamo 15.03.

----------


## Štrumfet@

Čestitam svim sretnicama na velikoj beti
a onim manje sretnim  :Love: 
a čekalicama bete puno sreće.

 :Smile: pozz

----------


## *DJ*

Štrumfet@ opet zajedno čekamo betu! :Love: 
Ja sam danas dobila 1 blastocistu i 1 morulu na čuvanje. ß 15.03.

----------


## Štrumfet@

> Štrumfet@ opet zajedno čekamo betu!
> Ja sam danas dobila 1 blastocistu i 1 morulu na čuvanje. ß 15.03.


sretno  :Wink:

----------


## *DJ*

> sretno


Hvala, i tebi sretno i svim ostalim curama takodjer!

----------


## sami_os

Ima li netko informacije kako će raditi oko Uskrsa?

----------


## bubekica

imat cemo sutra, i mene zanima pa sam odaslala glasnika  :Laughing:

----------


## Strašna

Hehe, budem ja sutra pitala...pa vam javim  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* sretno!

----------


## sami_os

> Hehe, budem ja sutra pitala...pa vam javim


hehehe hvala :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Eto, uputnica spremna, pa kad zatreba.....vidimo se na brdu   :Shock:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna* sretno!


Hvala Muma :Smile: 
Trebat će mi...

----------


## *DJ*

> Trebat će mi...


Sretno  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

> Sretno


Hvala i tebi draga!  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

> Ima li netko informacije kako će raditi oko Uskrsa?


Bila danas gore ali tek sad pročitala poruku. 
Idem opet u srijedu gore pa će provjeriti osim ako informacija ne dođe u međuvremenu.  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Drage moje vv suputnice eto ja se odvazila jutros i napravila testic. Dobih veliki +. Jupiii
Ljubim vas sve

----------


## tina_julija

Cestitam!!!! ~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!

----------


## Štrumfet@

pridružujem se čestitkama

----------


## tajcigb

> Drage moje vv suputnice eto ja se odvazila jutros i napravila testic. Dobih veliki +. Jupiii
> Ljubim vas sve


Cestitam! Uljepsala si mi dan! Jeeeeeeee

----------


## Sandra1971

Sandy0606 čestitam!!!

----------


## sami_os

Čestitam!  :Klap:

----------


## 123beba

sandy0606 čstitam od srca! 
A svim ostalim curama puno sreće, da čim prije poraste lista predivnih vv beba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Lijepe vijesti ovdje  :Smile: 
*sandy0606* čestitam!!!

Ja sam danas bila gore, sve u svemu i nije tako loše. Gužva nije bila. Ipak neidem u klomifenski postupak vec u punu stimulaciju gonalima, po 3 ampule, što mi je do sad i najveca doza. Uz gonale ću uzimat i Siofor. Po dvije tablete dnevno. Od danas ide i Na tetra...
Doktorica me malo isprepadala zbog PCOS i mogućnosti uz jaku stimulaciju, ali u to sam već upućena i od prije. Ono što nebi voljela je to da morao stat s postupkom, ali ipak se nadam da neće do toga doći, s obzirom da do sada nisam imala nikad vise od 3 jajne stanice, pa cak ni uz punu stimulaciju gonalim ili menopurima.

Ono sto je bilo strasno je to da kad sam isla vadit krv gore...prvo mi nije mogla pronaci venu...ubola me u lijevu ruku, ali krv nije išla...ništa, kaze ona ajmo probat u drugu, zalijepi mi onu gazu i flaster i trazi po drugoj, bode....itd...dok na kraju nismo skuzili da je iz ove ruke iz koje nije curila krv doslovno počela šikljat krv...Cijele su mi hlače bile natopljene, čak je bilo i po podu. Slijevalo mi se niz ruku. Užas....
Naravno, uz sve to mi je i pozlilo, i ostatka se baš slabo sjećam. Došao je neki mladjahni medicinski brat po mene i u kolicima me prevezao negdje u sobu. Gdje sam ležala i ležala... I jedva se povratila u žive. :D

Sve skupa je rezultiralo kupovinom novih hlača, jer nikako nisam mogla hodat po Zgu u hlačama do koljena natopljenim krvlju. Užas! A bus sam imala tek oko 2.

I eto me, živa, zadovoljna.....  :Smile: 
Držte fige da mi jajnici ne "buknu"  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* držim fige da ispadne super stimulacija, tj da bude super reakcija! A ovo za lab, ne mogu vjerovati, pravi fijasko. Nadam se da si dobro, i da si barem kupila neke lijepe hlače (ajme moram se malo šaliti u ovom crnilu jer ću inače poludjeti). Sretno draga! Javljaj novosti!

----------


## Strašna

A da vidiš tek mene.....One su se sve isprepadale...ja nikako nisam mogla doći k sebi...i onda mi je prošla misao kroz glavu o novim hlačama....i u onom bunilu...dok se ova što mi je vadila krv ispričavala.....ja sam rekla,"ma dajte, nije bed....makar imam razlog da odem kupiti nove hlače"  :Smile: 
Onda su se smijali.... Vidjela sam da je ženi crnjak, znala je da neidem kuć...to nebi bilo toliko strašno da je tako..sjedneš u auto i dodjes kuc...ali cijela nogavicaaaa......sve se osjetilo po krvi...užas....

----------


## Muma

:Naklon:  da mi je znati kak ćeš idući put reagirati kad uđeš u lab...ja bih ušla zelena, iako nemam problema s iglama i vađenjem krvi.

----------


## Strašna

Najbolje odmah četveronoške....  :Laughing:

----------


## mg1975

> Drage moje vv suputnice eto ja se odvazila jutros i napravila testic. Dobih veliki +. Jupiii
> Ljubim vas sve


Čestitam  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mg1975

Strašna koji crnjak.

Ni ja nisam baš zadovoljna labom gore. U petak vadila u dežurnom labu na I katu rezultat podljev, u ponedjeljak gore na II žena ubola ko da bode nožem. Inače nemam problema sa vađenjem ali ovo je do sad najgore iskustvo (poslje traume gdje sam imala podljev veličine 5x5 cm).

Sutra sam opet gore pa se nadam da neću morati u lab.

----------


## Zima77

> Drage moje vv suputnice eto ja se odvazila jutros i napravila testic. Dobih veliki +. Jupiii
> Ljubim vas sve


čestitke od srca :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sami_os

hahaha strašna još ćemo početi snimati hororce o mpo  :Laughing:  pa ne mogu vjerovati , baš si imala doživljaj  :Razz:  sorry, tebi vjerojatno nije bilo do smijeha ..ajd dobro je sve prošlo na kraju  :Smile:  jel pretjerano pitati jesi li saznala radno vrijeme za Uskrs?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Strašna

Ma da...crnjak totalni, a sad se i ja nasmijem na to...  :Smile:  sta cu...
inace, ja sam pitala...rekli su mi da jos nemaju informaciju, ali da najvjerovatnije rade na Uskrsni ponedjeljak. Al ocito da je jos rano za to  :Smile:

----------


## sami_os

> Ma da...crnjak totalni, a sad se i ja nasmijem na to...  sta cu...
> inace, ja sam pitala...rekli su mi da jos nemaju informaciju, ali da najvjerovatnije rade na Uskrsni ponedjeljak. Al ocito da je jos rano za to


a šta ćemo..meni je već tako smiješno koliko mi stvari "idu" od ruke da mogu izabrati da se smijem ili da plačem.. kad je nešto normalno onda sam u šoku  :Laughing:  super si ti to podnijela..kao prava dama..prvo se skoro onesvijestila a onda odmah u shopping  :Grin:  i još se sjetila pitati kako rade..svaka čast  :Naklon:

----------


## Strašna

Eh moram priznat da sam pitala kako rade odmah čim sam došla...ma mislim ja na vas sve  :Smile:

----------


## sami_os

> Eh moram priznat da sam pitala kako rade odmah čim sam došla...ma mislim ja na vas sve


Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Cure, molim ako je koja u posljednje vrijeme radila dijagnostičku histeroskopiju neka mi se javi na PP!! hvala

----------


## anabanana

Slično iskustvo sa vadjenjem krvi na VV. Izredale se njih 3 i nisu nasle venu, onda zvale neku glavnu sestru sa 3.kata i ona izvadila, podljev 2 tjedna.sreća je zima pa imam duge rukave  :Smile:

----------


## sandy0606

Moja beta 11dnt 2blastice 48. Samo da se podupla u petak.  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## tina_julija

~~~~~~~ za petak!  :Kiss:

----------


## mativa

Cestitam tina-julija!!!!!!!
Sandy0606 ~~~~~~~

----------


## riba76

Drage djevojke,puno vas sve pozdravljam.
Citam vas vec neko vrijeme pa da se konacno i javim.
Mi se spremamo na breg :Smile: 
Moze mi netko samo ukratko reci Kako ide kad krene pikanj..dodje Se Treci dan,kad se krece S pikanjem?odmah taj Dan ujutro Ili?
Koliko cesto je potrebno dolaziti na uzv?

Tina i sandy velike cestitke i sretno do kraja

----------


## sami_os

> Moja beta 11dnt 2blastice 48. Samo da se podupla u petak.  svima


držim fige  :fige:

----------


## 123beba

Čestitam cure! I želim lijepo duplanje i školsku trudnoću do kraja!

Strašna, stvarno je strašno što ti se dogodilo na vađenju krvi... Ja, hvala Bogu, nisam nikada imala problem sa vađenjem krvi na VV jer bi me, uz moj strah od igle i muku od krvi, vjerovatno morali i poleći i presvući da bih došla k sebi...  :Smile:  u biti sam do sada svaki put gore imala ok iskustvo.

----------


## Strašna

> Drage djevojke,puno vas sve pozdravljam.
> Citam vas vec neko vrijeme pa da se konacno i javim.
> Mi se spremamo na breg
> Moze mi netko samo ukratko reci Kako ide kad krene pikanj..dodje Se Treci dan,kad se krece S pikanjem?odmah taj Dan ujutro Ili?
> Koliko cesto je potrebno dolaziti na uzv?
> 
> Tina i sandy velike cestitke i sretno do kraja


riba76 dobrodošla!
Kad krene pikanja dodjes 3DC i od tad kreces...dobijes odmah prve pikice tamo...A na UZV se ide pretezno svaki drugi dan..ovisi o stimulaciji i stanju na UZV..ja evo idem svaki drugi dan. (PŽ-ZG)

----------


## riba76

Thanx strašna.
nije mi samo jasno kako onda namijeste da se ne trebaš recimo pikati na poslu? 
to bi trebalo biti svaki dan u otprilike isto vrijeme, kaj ne?
uff  :Smile: )))

----------


## mativa

Ej...evo bila na brdu, sve je ok, ali moram poceti uzimati estrogen 3x na dan. To prosli put nisam koristila...

----------


## bubekica

*mativa* vidim da si u klomifenskom postupku. klomifen stanjuje endometrij pa si dobila estrofem koji deblja endometrij. bez brige  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

pozić svima...
čestitke curkama i svako dobro

mene zanima- ja se spremam za postupak prvi put ....
sad 3DC idem dokt., svi nalazi će biti gotovi..... Da li je moguće da me stavi u postupak (recimo da su mi nalazi uredu, m-loš spermiogram)
daa li ako se kreće u postupak--naglase da se donese drugačija uputnica??

----------


## bubekica

*orhideja.* ako ste skupili sve nalaze i na uzv pregledu doktor ustvrdi da je sve ok, moguce je da krecete u postupak. uputnicu za postupak mozes donijeti naknadno na prvu folikulometriju - onu za pregled ti vrate. 
sretno!

----------


## mativa

Hvala bubekica...pozz  :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

*bubekica*  hvala  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Nema na cemu drage moje brdasice  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*drage suborke i suborci, pridruzite nam se na KAVICI*

----------


## tajcigb

Smedji iscjedak na 15 dnt moze znaciti samo dolazak M ili mozda jos ima nekakve nade? Sutra vadim betu, ali pitam da si skratim muke!

----------


## bubekica

*tajcigb* ima jako puno trudnica sa smedjim iscjetkom (moguci razlozi: hematom, nizak progesteron), beta je jedini pokazatelj. od srca ti zelim veliku brojcicu sutra!

----------


## tajcigb

> *tajcigb* ima jako puno trudnica sa smedjim iscjetkom (moguci razlozi: hematom, nizak progesteron), beta je jedini pokazatelj. od srca ti zelim veliku brojcicu sutra!


Hvala od srca! Iako sam uvjerena da je M, trebala sam da mi netko da malo nade iako sam spremna na sve... Eto pa se javim sutra s rezultatom.

----------


## Sandra1971

*sandy0606* čestitke  :Very Happy:   za brzo duplanje  :fige: 

*tajcigb*  :fige:  za sutra

----------


## Strašna

> Thanx strašna.
> nije mi samo jasno kako onda namijeste da se ne trebaš recimo pikati na poslu? 
> to bi trebalo biti svaki dan u otprilike isto vrijeme, kaj ne?
> uff )))


Trebalo bi biti otprilike u isto vrijeme, da. S maksimalnim odstupanjem od cca sat vremena.

----------


## Strašna

Samo da se javim, smanjena su mi 3 gonala na 2....malo sam razočarana, ali ajde. Doktorica kaže da se situacija pokrenula. Sto god to znacilo. U subotu sam opet gore.

----------


## mg1975

Večeras štoperica, punkcija u subotu.

Jel ide još netko tada na punkciju?

----------


## sami_os

> Samo da se javim, smanjena su mi 3 gonala na 2....malo sam razočarana, ali ajde. Doktorica kaže da se situacija pokrenula. Sto god to znacilo. U subotu sam opet gore.


Pa bitno da se pokrenulo! Držim fige  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Pa baš...što god to značilo...  :Smile: )))

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Strašna*...ma ajde šta je to za ženu iz ravnice  :Smile: 
Držim palce  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ma da, tako je! Hvala puno! Takodjer, sretno draga!

----------


## Štrumfet@

Ovaj je praznik posebna priča,
jer on je samo za najljepša bića,
želim da vam se ostvari svaki san,
za čitav život ne samo za ovaj dan.
SRETAN 8. MART.   :Kiss:

----------


## jo1974

> Ovaj je praznik posebna priča,
> jer on je samo za najljepša bića,
> želim da vam se ostvari svaki san,
> za čitav život ne samo za ovaj dan.
> SRETAN 8. MART.


hvala štrumfeta na ljepim željama  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

> Ovaj je praznik posebna priča,
> jer on je samo za najljepša bića,
> želim da vam se ostvari svaki san,
> za čitav život ne samo za ovaj dan.
> SRETAN 8. MART.


X :Love:

----------


## Inesz

Dan Žena je, vrvi forum od čestitanja.

U Hrvatskoj žene u 21. stoljeću još urlaju od bolova pri kiretažama u budnom stanju ili pri aspiracijama folikula bez analgezije ili anestezije.


Žene, probudimo se, borimo se za svoja prava uvijek i svugdje!

----------


## Strašna

Žene moje, sretan nam dan žena, i nek nam se što prije ostvare najveće želje!

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove  :Smile:  dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse  :Heart:

----------


## sandy0606

drage moje evo mene u ne bad slavljenickom raspolozenju.  :Sad:  beta danas 44. ugl u pon sam opet  gore.

----------


## bubekica

*sandy*  :Love:  drz se. si zvala dr. na vv? kaj vele? si rekla da si vec vadila betu?

----------


## beb - san

Drage moje buduće mame,

Evo sad sam se priključila na forum, zanimale su me informacije šta i kako dalje.. Naime doktorica me šokirala kad mi je rekla da mm ima problema (oligoasthenozoospermia) i da smo kandidati za Merkur VV dr. A. Šokkk... nisam mogla svojim ušima čuti.. tako sad skupljam svakakve informacije da ne ispadnem blesava kad mi gore počne pričati... mm isto u šoku s tim da mu u obitelji ima bratić iste probleme i još uvijek nemogu imati bebu..sad čekamo mengu pa da mogu otići na prvi pregled... 
Divim Vam se na svim pokušajima i snazi kolju imate jer ja nisam o tome ni razmišljala..  :Sad:  a vi se sa tim borite junački...

----------


## beb - san

Sretan dan žena!!1

----------


## sandy0606

bila sam ja gore. ugl kaze dr da mi nis do pon ne moze rec tako da se agonija nastavlja. ja u glavi vec radim planove za dalje.

----------


## bubekica

proklete male bete. moram ovako grubo. drz se, vikend ti nece bas bit prekrasan.

----------


## sandy0606

Jos su i kisu najavili.  :Sad:  Al proizvela sam ja sad s muzem na kavi na suncu malo hormona srece pa ce bit dobro.  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

skupila zalihe za vikend  :Wink:  sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Reni76

Kakvo je stanje na VV-u? Jel gužva?
Pitam zato jer mi je sestra rekla da dođem sutra u 8, a idem u postupak (3 dc), a tada ne dođem na red prije 12.

----------


## tajcigb

Evo da ja javim svoju betu= 0. Ali nema veze, nisam razocarana, samo hrabrija za dalje. Rekao dr da se vidimo u 6 ili 7 mj .  Svima vam zelim puno srece!  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*tajcigb*  :Love: 
*sandy0606* draga  :fige:

----------


## Muma

> *tajcigb* 
> *sandy0606* draga


*X*

*beb - san* dobrodošla! Žao mi je zbog dijagnoze i ulaska u naš svijet. Nadam se da ćeš brzo iz njega izaći s bebicom u buši!

----------


## mg1975

> *tajcigb* 
> *sandy0606* draga


potpisujem

----------


## mg1975

Ne znam za preglede, za punkciju u subotu je bilo već upisanih 5 prije mene.  :Unsure:

----------


## 123beba

sandy0606, i ja sam danas bila gore od pola 8 do 11... stalno sam pogledavala na taj naš dio hodnika i baš sam razmišljala kako ima možda netko sa foruma... držim ti fige da ipak bude sve ok... sretno u ponedjeljak!

tajcigb, žao mi je...  :Sad: 

beb - san, dobro došla na forum i želim ti da se s ove teme čim prije premjestiš na trudnički forum! I mi imamo takvu dijagnozu pa smo uspjeli od prve tako da stvarno nitko ne može znati koliko dugo će trebati i kako će biti... naravno, želim da vam bude kao i nama, uspjeh iz prvog pokušaja, ali se svakako oboružajte strpljenjem... Dr. A. je odličan i samo slušaj što ti kaže i sve će biti ok! Sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## mg1975

Punkcija prošla, dobili 5 js  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*mg1975* čestitam.... nek se sve oplode!!!!!  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Hej mg1975, pa i ja sam danas bila gore...
~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

Ja od sutra krećem sa Cetrotidima uz gonale....i u utorak sam opet gore.
Rekla je doktorica da joj se sad čini da bi moglo bit više nego inače, kaže ako ostane kao sad...na lijevom jajniku 4 oslicna folikula...jedan koji ce jos narast...i na desnom jedno 3 bi moglo bit.

----------


## mg1975

Sandra1971 hvala na  :fige: !

Strašna da sam znala dogovorili bi neki znak prepoznavanja (meni si sigurno vidjela jer sam naravno ja bila jedina koja je šetala do WC-a tokom punkcija u sexi izdanju  :Laughing: ). Nadam se da će sve biti kako ti je dr. rekla.

Ja sam u ponedjeljak gore pa ćemo znati kakav je bio tulum u labu.....

----------


## Strašna

UUU onda sam te sigurno vidjela, da....samo sad da te ponovo vidim, ne znam baš jel bi prepoznala..hehe

----------


## Prozerpina

Pozdrav svima! Čitam vas stalno, ali nikako da pišem... Jučer sam i ja obavila svoju prvu (i nadam se jedinu) punkciju, *mg1975*, bile smo zajedno!  Uskoro zovemo da čujemo kako napreduju :scared: 
Nego, ja naravno zaboravila do kad pijemo antibiotik, 2 dana? Još me bole jajnici,a jučer sam cijeli dan prespavala. Transfer u pon...

----------


## mg1975

> Pozdrav svima! Čitam vas stalno, ali nikako da pišem... Jučer sam i ja obavila svoju prvu (i nadam se jedinu) punkciju, *mg1975*, bile smo zajedno!  Uskoro zovemo da čujemo kako napreduju
> Nego, ja naravno zaboravila do kad pijemo antibiotik, 2 dana? Još me bole jajnici,a jučer sam cijeli dan prespavala. Transfer u pon...



Hej paš sam se pitala kako si? Antibiotik samo 2 dana (2x po 2 kom).

----------


## Inesz

Prozerpina, sretno!  :Smile: 

bit će tu dobrih zametaka.

kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## mg1975

Bili danas na brdu i transfer u četvrtak  :Cekam:   :Raspa:  (od nas 5 samo 2 danas imale transfer), nadam se da su to dobre vijesti.

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav svima! Čitam vas stalno, ali nikako da pišem... Jučer sam i ja obavila svoju prvu (i nadam se jedinu) punkciju, *mg1975*, bile smo zajedno!  Uskoro zovemo da čujemo kako napreduju
> Nego, ja naravno zaboravila do kad pijemo antibiotik, 2 dana? Još me bole jajnici,a jučer sam cijeli dan prespavala. Transfer u pon...


dobrodosla!
antibiotik se pije 2 dana (2x2), znaci ukupno 8 kapsula  :Wink: 
sretno!

----------


## Prozerpina

> Hej paš sam se pitala kako si? Antibiotik samo 2 dana (2x po 2 kom).


Hvala ti! Kad ti je transfer? Nama u čevrtak, zvala ja u lab i kaže da ih se većina oplodila, jeeee!

----------


## Prozerpina

Hvala svima! Punkcija nije bila tako strašna. Ja stvorila sliku u glavi da boli puno više, ali da se izdržati. 
Nego, što to znači da ja idem na transfer tek peti dan od punkcije? Kako to?

----------


## bubekica

*Prozerpina* kada je aspiracijom dobiveno puno jajnih stanica postoji veca vjerojatnost za velik broj embrija -to se vidi odmah iduci dan (koliko se jajnih stanica oplodilo). embriji se zatim prate i 5. dan se odabiru najbolji koji se vracaju, a ostale dobre smrzavaju. na taj nacin eliminiraju slabije kvalitetne i nekvalitetne embrije, odnosno povecava se sansa za trudnocu. kad je dobiveno malo jajnih stanica onda je prevelik rizik da embriji stanu s razvojem npr. 3. dan pa ih se vraca ranije.

----------


## mg1975

> Hvala ti! Kad ti je transfer? Nama u čevrtak, zvala ja u lab i kaže da ih se većina oplodila, jeeee!


I nama transfer u četvratk tako da se vidimo....u četvrtak je i ona cura koja je imala 7 js, ne znam joj ime ali jutros smo se vidjele

----------


## sandy0606

Moja beta je ne-beta. Idemo u fet u 5. mj. 
Sretno svima u vasim cekanjima.  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Sandy,
baš mi je žao.
 :Sad: 

sretno u sljedećem postupku!

----------


## Strašna

I meni je žao....držit se cure...
Eto mene opet sutra gore, nadam se da cu saznat kad mi je punkcija.

----------


## mativa

Punkcija obavljena, 4js....sad odmaram, transfer je u srijedu.

----------


## mativa

ttajci i sandy zao mi je....

----------


## mg1975

sandy 0606 baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

Pozdrav drage moje, kako nitko ništa ne nudi - evo skuhala sam kavu pa se poslužite, jer ja lagano uživam pa mi fali društvo   :alexis:   :Laughing: 
Tužnicama šaljem  :Love:  a svima ostalima  :Kiss: 
Ima li koga na brdu u četvrtak?

----------


## piki

sandy0606 žao mi je draga, ~~~~~~~~ za FET u svibnju!
Vidim da curke imaju puno j.s. Želim vam da se što više njih oplodi i da se lijepo dijele! Meni nije uspjelo ni kumulativno u 3 pokušaja! Ah kak je to lijepo...

----------


## tina_julija

Znate li da li doktorica radi danas? Znam da moram biti uporna ali nikako da se javi...  :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

Doktorica je bila na kratko...ali djeca su joj bolesna, imaju vodene kozic tako da mislim da se nije dugo zadrzavala.

----------


## mg1975

Strašna kad ti je punkcija?

----------


## Prozerpina

Sandra,Piki, Strašna... sretno svima. I meni ovo izgleda kao sf, ali eto valjda smo (konačno) imali i malo sreće. Poklopilo se. ET u četvrtak,pa se vidimo tko je gore  :Smile:

----------


## LIMAC

Drage curke!! čitajći vaše postove vidim da ste jedna drugoj velika podrška, i da imate velika iskustva!! ja sam nova u svemu, evo krenuli smo na VV u 12mj kod dr A! prikupljamo nalaze po uputama dr koji nas je malo progurao kod androloga! rekao je da skupim jos preostale nalaze koje imamo i sa nalazom andr dođemo kod njega da se dogovorimo za postupak i da sljedeći ciklus krenemo! međutim kako moj suprug ima oligoastenozoospermiju andr ga je uputio na rebro da obavi neke pretrage i tek krajem 5mj ima ponovni termin kod njega!! zvala dan gore sestru i ona veli da dođemo dok završi cijela obrada kod androloga. to je tek u 6mj. mene zanima dali je koja od vas isto to prolazila pa ako mi može pomoći kako se na ručiti na rebro? mm mora obaviti UZV ,vađenje krvi za testosteron i lh!! hvala vam!!

----------


## bubekica

*LIMAC* dobrodosla!
UZV, testosteron i LH - za to su vas poslali na rebro? i s tim nalazima se vracate andrologu? ima li jos koja pretraga?
uzv skrotuma mozete obaviti privatno, mislim da kosta 300-tinjak kn, a testosteron i LH mozete vaditi na VV. opceniti problem na VV su ta nacekavanja androloske kontrole. imali smo isti problem.

----------


## mativa

Nazalost nista ni ovaj put, stanice nisu oplodene, nevjerovatno, taj scenarij nisam ocekivala

----------


## bubekica

*mativa* kvragu, zao mi je...

----------


## Muma

*mativa*  :Love:  žao mi je!

----------


## mg1975

* mativa* baš mi je žao, kvragu baš...  :Sad:

----------


## mativa

Cure moje hvala puno na podrsci...nadam se da cemo uskoro svi imati lijepe vijesti

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure!  :Smile:  Punkcija je sutra..... Jedva cekam....
*Mativa* žao mi je...

----------


## mg1975

*Strašna* onda se vidimo sutra ujutro, ja sam na transferu....da dogovorimo znak raspoznavanja.
Misilim da sutra neću šetati u svom sexi izdanju :Laughing:

----------


## 123beba

mativa, tako mi je žao... jesu vam radili običan ivf ili icsi? 

mg1975 & strašna, sretno vam sutra na transferu, i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam za 2 tjedna javite lijepe velike brojke sa nalaza bete!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Strašna

*123beba* ja sam sutra na punkciji....  :Wink: 
*mg1975* ja sam ti s koferom i mužem...hehe  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

strašna, sorry.... eto, sve pomiješam... :Embarassed:  u svakom slučaju, sretno sutra! Da bude što bezbolnije, a js što kvalitetnije!  :Klap:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala draga!

----------


## mativa

mg1975 sretno na transferu, cuvaj svoje male mrvice...
Strasna tebi zelim puno stanica, odnosno puno kvalitetnih embrija...

Raden je IVF, dosad se nikad nije dogodilo da se stanice nisu oplodile vec je uvijek po rijecima biologice sve bilo kako treba biti....skolski

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za današnju punkciju!!!

----------


## Štrumfet@

> Nazalost nista ni ovaj put, stanice nisu oplodene, nevjerovatno, taj scenarij nisam ocekivala


Žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## LIMAC

Evo me Bubekica pa ako mi možeš više pomoći!! znaćo mm mora obaviti analizu kariotipa i analizu y-kromosoma na mikrodelecije te ponoviti određivanje slobodnog i ukupnog testosterona i lh na KBC Rebro! nalaz od uzv skrotuma smo pronasli od prosle godine, samo zaboravili ponjeti andrologu  :Sad:  
sa tim tim nalazima mora se javiti na VV 24.05

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdrav svima 
Molim ako netko zna da mi pojasni.
Radili smo nalaze (krvna grupa,rh,hiv...itd)
swe je negativno,odnosno nereaktivno  :Smile:  
jedino MM ima : antitijela protiv HBSAg 14,18 mlU/ml (dok kod mene na nalazu te stavke uopće nema)  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

*orhideja* jel tm mozda cijepljen protiv hepatitisa?

----------


## orhideja.

Neznamo...  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*LIMAC* kariotip i mikrodelecije se rade na rebru, mislim da se ne narucuje (za mikrodelecije znam da se ne narucuje), ali se nalazi cekaju jako dugo (cca 2 mjeseca). hormone mozete izvaditi i na VV.
*orhideja.* ne stignem sad istrazivati, ali mislim da nije nista opasno (nije zarazen). 
mozda ovo pomogne
http://www.cdc.gov/hepatitis/hbv/pdf...gicchartv8.pdf

----------


## orhideja.

*bubekica*  hvala puno, i ja sam istraživala-po meni-bitno da nije zaražen
  nadam se da ovo nije strašno,ali ipak sam pitala da si malo živce smirim 
hvala  :Naklon:  :Naklon:

----------


## bubekica

nema na cemu, sretno!

----------


## Sandra1971

Eto mene! Bez ikakvih tabletica i igli-sve prirodno ovaj put,a dr.ce ju probati uhvatiti  :Wink:  u ponedjeljak sam opet gore! Svima >3 i puno srece!

----------


## Inesz

sandra,
dobit ćeš ipak štopericu, zar ne?

----------


## Sandra1971

Inesz,ne znam.Pitam u ponedjeljak...kak je meni O 7-8 dan,ne znam...al znam da na VV kad napunim 42.vise ne mogu u postupke!!!

----------


## LIMAC

bubekica zahvaljujem na informacijama!! prvo cekamo na red za mikorodelecije i onda jos dva mjeseca nalaze...koma  :Sad:   koliko to sve traje...a samo taj nalaz treba pa da krenemo u postupak...

----------


## mg1975

Oplodile se 3 vraćena 1 mrva.

----------


## Sandra1971

mg čestitam!!!! Čekamo da javis veliku betu !!!!!!

----------


## mg1975

Sandra1972 hvala, a tebi da ovaj put bude uspješan.

----------


## bubekica

*mg1975* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sto je s ostale 2 mrve?
*sandra1971*  :fige:  za uspjesan prirodnjak!
pitala si dr.a za dobnu granicu? koje je njegovo objasnjenje?

----------


## Sandra1971

mg1975 ne vjerujem da ćemo uspjeti uhvatit JS... Jedan mjesec mi je O 7.dan drugi mj. 9.dan.... Kako bude!

----------


## LIMAC

bubekica mm vadio krv i radio nalaze na vv, ali ipak mora i na rebru za testosteron i lh, zašto? namam pojma!!! zvala danas u lab na rebro i rekli da se naručimo putem maila za mikrodelecije, i mm mora na savjetovanje kod dr B...ako sam dobro skužila...a trebaju nam samo još te obrade pa da krenemo sa postupkom...tako blizu,a opet daleko...

----------


## bubekica

mozda su ostali bez reagensa... ne bi bilo prvi put.
nadam se da cete sto prije pribaviti nalaze, nazalost, neke stvari je nemoguce ubrzati....

----------


## Sandra1971

Bubekica ne uzimaju iza 42.Tako kaže!

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica ne uzimaju iza 42.Tako kaže!


 :gaah:

----------


## Sandra1971

Tu moja MPO priča završava! Jadan MM  :Razz:  sad ga bar nekad dr.A. zamjeni :D

----------


## BHany

cure, primjetit ćete da sam na prethodnoj strani editirala nekoliko postova
to je zbog pravila foruma i zakona
ako imate nekih pitanja možete mi se javiti na pp

----------


## mg1975

> mg1975 ne vjerujem da ćemo uspjeti uhvatit JS... Jedan mjesec mi je O 7.dan drugi mj. 9.dan.... Kako bude!


 :fige:

----------


## mg1975

> *bubekica*  hvala puno, i ja sam istraživala-po meni-bitno da nije zaražen
>   nadam se da ovo nije strašno,ali ipak sam pitala da si malo živce smirim 
> hvala


Ako ima antitijela, a nije cijepljen onda je bio u doticaju sa nekim tko ima hep. te je tako razvio antitijela. Možeš probati nazvati Zavod za javno zdravstvo pa tamo pitati ili svog dr. opće prakse.

MM je cijepljen (zbog posla) pa ima antitijela i sve ok za postupak.

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, evo i mene da se javim. Ja sam danas obavila svoju punkciju i na moju veliku radost dobili smo 10 jajnih stanica. : ))))))
Sutra zovem da cujem koliko se oplodilo..stavljene su naravno sve...tako da ce mi sutra reci kad je transfer.

----------


## marincezg

> Eto mene! Bez ikakvih tabletica i igli-sve prirodno ovaj put,a dr.ce ju probati uhvatiti  u ponedjeljak sam opet gore! Svima >3 i puno srece!


o super ...puno ti  srece zelim....  :Smile: 
stopericu budes dobila, znam iz iskustva ....

----------


## marincezg

> Drage moje, evo i mene da se javim. Ja sam danas obavila svoju punkciju i na moju veliku radost dobili smo 10 jajnih stanica. : ))))))
> Sutra zovem da cujem koliko se oplodilo..stavljene su naravno sve...tako da ce mi sutra reci kad je transfer.


sretno  :Smile:  
i svim ostalim curkama puno srece....

----------


## mativa

Strasna vau....stvarno lijepa brojka, drzim fige za oplodnju!!!!

----------


## Prozerpina

Pozdrav! I ja danas bila na transferu, vratli dvije blastice a 7 smrzli. Sve dobre kvalitete. Ponekad se sve poklopi. Strašna, :fige:

----------


## *DJ*

> Eto mene! Bez ikakvih tabletica i igli-sve prirodno ovaj put,a dr.ce ju probati uhvatiti  u ponedjeljak sam opet gore! Svima >3 i puno srece!


Sretno i da uhvatite tu jednu ali vrijednu!!!

----------


## *DJ*

> Oplodile se 3 vraćena 1 mrva.


~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## *DJ*

> Drage moje, evo i mene da se javim. Ja sam danas obavila svoju punkciju i na moju veliku radost dobili smo 10 jajnih stanica. : ))))))
> Sutra zovem da cujem koliko se oplodilo..stavljene su naravno sve...tako da ce mi sutra reci kad je transfer.


 :Very Happy:  i da se sve oplode ~~~~~~~

----------


## serenity1

Vecer svima.Danas sam dobila uputnicu za VV,nova sam u tim stvarima pa me zanima dal se za prvi pregled dugo ceka,tj.dal postoji kakva lista cekanja?

----------


## orhideja.

*mg1975* hvala, sutra idemo kod dok, pa da vidimo... 
stvar je u tome što on ne zna da li je cjepljen  :Undecided: 
nadam se da to nije ništa strašno i da neće ugroziti pripreme za postupak (koji će možda početkom-4mj ili u 5.mj)

----------


## Sandra1971

> Pozdrav svima 
> Molim ako netko zna da mi pojasni.
> Radili smo nalaze (krvna grupa,rh,hiv...itd)
> swe je negativno,odnosno nereaktivno  
> jedino MM ima : antitijela protiv HBSAg 14,18 mlU/ml (dok kod mene na nalazu te stavke uopće nema)


Sigurno je cijepljen!!! Kad smo mi dobili nalaze, ja sam bila + na hepatitis i nakon nespavanja i panike od 3 dana, sjetila sam se da sam prije 9.godina primila cjepivo, jer sam bila na takvom poslu da postoji velika opasnost od zaraze  :Laughing:

----------


## orhideja.

> Sigurno je cijepljen!!! Kad smo mi dobili nalaze, ja sam bila + na hepatitis i nakon nespavanja i panike od 3 dana, sjetila sam se da sam prije 9.godina primila cjepivo, jer sam bila na takvom poslu da postoji velika opasnost od zaraze


uh,mogu misliti kakva su to bila 3 dana  :No:  :Confused: 
Ma,mora biti cjepljen ccc
a na mom nalazu te stavke antitijela ni nema(imam svoj karton-cijepljena 99-te)
a čekam sutra(odnosno danas) pa će mo znati više

----------


## mg1975

Koja sreća nakon jučerašnjeg transfera me hvata prehlada (grlo boli za poluditi, nos začepljen i čini mi se da će mi iskočiti herpes iznad usne)  :Evil or Very Mad: , jel netko zna jer se smije uzimati išta osim meda i čaja (tipa nealkoholna otopina ehinacea i propolis)?

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure! Ja zvala lab...rekli su mi samo da se oplodilo više i da čekamo utorak za transfer...  :Smile: 
a onda cemo vidjet hoce se sta zamrzavat i koliko itd.
Nadam se da je to ok. Jel i inace kad je više ne kazu koliko se oplodilo ili samo meni nije htjela rec? :Cekam:

----------


## bubekica

Sve ok mila, uvijek je tako  :Wink:

----------


## serenity1

pozdrav svima jos jednom.ne bi htjela biti dosadna,al ako mi itko moze odgovoriti dal u vv postoji lista cekanja za prvi pregled i kolko se otprilike ceka??

----------


## bubekica

> pozdrav svima jos jednom.ne bi htjela biti dosadna,al ako mi itko moze odgovoriti dal u vv postoji lista cekanja za prvi pregled i kolko se otprilike ceka??


dobrodosla! privh 10-ak tvojih postova moju proci odobrenje administratora pa zato duze cekas. na VV nema liste cekanja za prvi pregled, kad dobis menstruaciju (1. dan ciklusa) nazoves na broj za narucivanje (na prvoj stranici ove teme) i narucit ce te da dodjes 8. dan ciklusa. potrebna ti je uputnica za pregled.

----------


## *DJ*

Evo moja beta 0,4  :Sad:

----------


## serenity1

dobila sam i broj i uputnicu od ginekologa,sad znaci moram samo cekati menstruaciju(da bar ne dode  :Smile:  ).jos jedno pitanje,dal si mogu sama izabrat dr. il to oni rjesavaju??i kojeg bi mi preporucile??  :Confused:  to su vec dva pitanja hehe. mislim da ce ih biti jos  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

*DJ* žao mi je...

----------


## bubekica

*DJ* draga, drz se  :Love: 
*serenity* i doktor i doktorica su ti oboje izvrsi, tako da zbilja ne znam koga bih ti preporucila. i da, mozes sama birati  :Smile:

----------


## *DJ*

Hvala cure, bit ce iduci put, nadam se!

----------


## Štrumfet@

Nosim dobre vjest  :Yes:  beta 760. ponavljamo u ponodjeljak.

tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj,a onim u iščekivanju bilo čega(bete transfera punkcije...) puno sreće

----------


## bubekica

*štrumfeta* cestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## serenity1

hvala na pomoci. tek sad vidim da nas ima dosta s slicnim problemima i iskreno pomalo me strah svega :Unsure:

----------


## *DJ*

> Nosim dobre vjest  beta 760. ponavljamo u ponodjeljak.
> 
> tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj,a onim u iščekivanju bilo čega(bete transfera punkcije...) puno sreće


Draga cestitam jos jednom  :Smile: 
~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!

----------


## 123beba

Serenity, nemoj se ništa bojati... Bitno jeda ukoliko postoji neki problem da ga se riješi i da dođete do svog cilja. Gore su ti svi stvarno dragi i mislim da ne možeš pogriješiti koga god da odaberes. Ja sam kod dr. Alebica i stvarno nemam nikakve zamjerke. Sretno!

Dj, baš mi je žao... :hug:

Strumfeta čestitam!!!! ~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!!!

----------


## serenity1

pa problem ocito postoji posto se 6 god. trudimo.muzev spermiogram je ok,moji nalazi isto ok.jedini problem je kaj je meni 2006. odstranjen dio lijevog jajovoda zbog vanmatericne.al opet zene i sa samo jednim jajnikom i jajovodom ostaju trudne,al  kod mene nece pa nece.

----------


## mativa

Strumfeta cestitam!!!!!!

----------


## mativa

DJ zao mi je....
Ostale cekalice sretno~~~~~~~~

----------


## mg1975

> Nosim dobre vjest  beta 760. ponavljamo u ponodjeljak.


Super vijesti! Čestitam.

----------


## Strašna

Štrumfet@ bravo! Čestitam!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

> pa problem ocito postoji posto se 6 god. trudimo.muzev spermiogram je ok,moji nalazi isto ok.jedini problem je kaj je meni 2006. odstranjen dio lijevog jajovoda zbog vanmatericne.al opet zene i sa samo jednim jajnikom i jajovodom ostaju trudne,al  kod mene nece pa nece.


Draga, nama su isto svi nalazi ok, al ništa.... (osim što sam ja stara  :Laughing:  ) Bitno je da se nadaš i da vjeruješ da ćeš uspjeti!!!! Jesi probala koristiti ovulacijske trakice?! Ja sam doživjela da s 40.godina otkrijem da mi je ovulacija 7-8 dan  :Shock:

----------


## Sandra1971

OOOOOOO zaboravih *Stumfeta* čestitam!!!!
*DJ*  :Love:

----------


## serenity1

Sandra1971 3 puta sam bila na uzv bas u vrijeme ovulacije i ispada da je 13-15 dan.ovulacijske trakice nisam koristila,al mislim da budem i to probala.i da trenutno pijem ulje konoplje,po nagovoru dvije frendice jer su obje ostale trudne u jako kratkom vremenu otkad su ga pocele konzumirat. obje su imale policisticne jajnike. i ulje crnog kima,naravno  :Yes:

----------


## Zima77

> Nosim dobre vjest  beta 760. ponavljamo u ponodjeljak.
> 
> tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj,a onim u iščekivanju bilo čega(bete transfera punkcije...) puno sreće


Čestitam draga predivna vijest uživaj :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Sandra1971 3 puta sam bila na uzv bas u vrijeme ovulacije i ispada da je 13-15 dan.ovulacijske trakice nisam koristila,al mislim da budem i to probala.i da trenutno pijem ulje konoplje,po nagovoru dvije frendice jer su obje ostale trudne u jako kratkom vremenu otkad su ga pocele konzumirat. obje su imale policisticne jajnike. i ulje crnog kima,naravno


Ja pijem čaj od marulje i vrkute  :Smile:  3-4 mj.... al još uvijek nije došlo do čudesnog začeća  :Laughing:  ne može štetiti pa pijem i dalje....

----------


## Muma

*Štrumfet@* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!!!
*Sandra1971* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vidite jedan veliki folikul na fm.
*Strašna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrve koje čekaju da se sutra vrate mami!

----------


## bubekica

curke ima nekog gore ovaj tjedan? bitno mi je znati rade li na subotu prije uskrsa i uskrsni ponedjeljak da si znam isplanirati duphaston  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Idem u srijedu pa mogu pitat ak ti nije kasno...

----------


## bubekica

nije, hvala puno!  :fige:  za srceko!

----------


## riba76

Evo Ja prezivjela vadjenje 16js....da nema alebica ne znam kak bi :Smile: 
Danas je bilo 4 transfera,nije strasna guzv.
Strumfeta-bravo!! Kakva je beta danas?

----------


## Inesz

> pa problem ocito postoji posto se 6 god. trudimo.muzev spermiogram je ok,moji nalazi isto ok.jedini problem je kaj je meni 2006. odstranjen dio lijevog jajovoda zbog vanmatericne.al opet zene i sa samo jednim jajnikom i jajovodom ostaju trudne,al  kod mene nece pa nece.


sserenity.
sretno! u dobrim si rukama na vv.

smijem li pitati koliko imaš godina

----------


## orhideja.

> Evo Ja prezivjela vadjenje 16js....da nema alebica ne znam kak bi
> Danas je bilo 4 transfera,nije strasna guzv.
> Strumfeta-bravo!! Kakva je beta danas?


*riba76*  svaka čast....i da bude sve dobro

----------


## orhideja.

> curke ima nekog gore ovaj tjedan? bitno mi je znati rade li na subotu prije uskrsa i uskrsni ponedjeljak da si znam isplanirati duphaston


Ovo i mene zanima, jer ako bude sve na vrijeme....tu negdje bit će mi 3dc pa moram gore

----------


## Sandra1971

> curke ima nekog gore ovaj tjedan? bitno mi je znati rade li na subotu prije uskrsa i uskrsni ponedjeljak da si znam isplanirati duphaston


Ja sam svaki dan gore  :Laughing:  pa ti pitam sutra

----------


## Sandra1971

*riba76* bravo!!! Možda smo se i vidjele.. nekak mi se čini da je danas bilo malo punkcija, a više transfera,al ne znam... odmah me primio na pregled pa sam otišla prije 8,00  :Yes:

----------


## serenity1

inesz i suprug i ja imamo 33 god. i princezu od 10 god. :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

serenity,
bit će još koja princeza ili princ!

tnx,
misila sam da ste stariji i da radi toga ne ostvarujete trudnoću.
jesi li radila amh?

----------


## riba76

Sandra1971,bila samo jedna punkcija-moja :Smile: 
Vjerojatno smo se vidjele.
Ja sam gore opet u srijedu

----------


## serenity1

radila sam samo briseve i papu,a suprug spermiogram. i nakon tih nalaza sam dobila uputnicu za VV. cekaj hoces rec da bez toga nalaza nemrem doc u VV??? nitko mi to nije spominjao do sad :neznam:

----------


## Inesz

ma, ne... naravno da možeš na vv bez nalaza amh.
imate osnovne nalaze i dr će vas uputiti što dalje.
 :Smile:

----------


## serenity1

ajde dobro onda :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> curke ima nekog gore ovaj tjedan? bitno mi je znati rade li na subotu prije uskrsa i uskrsni ponedjeljak da si znam isplanirati duphaston


Jutro  :Smile:  kaže sestra da rade normalno kao i inace subot, samo se još ne zna tko je od dr.u subotu,a tko u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Štrumfet@

Dobro jutro vam želim. Evo mene da prijavim drug betu koja je bila jučer i koja iznosi 1900 i uredno se dupla  :Klap: .
A vama hvala na lijepim željama,divne ste i da što prije ostvarite svoje želje i snove.

----------


## Sandra1971

> Sandra1971,bila samo jedna punkcija-moja
> Vjerojatno smo se vidjele.
> Ja sam gore opet u srijedu


Imaš prekrasnu kosu! sjedila sam nasuprot tebi!

----------


## Sandra1971

Strumfet@ čestitam! Ja večeras dobijem stopericu,u četvrtak punkcija ak ne pobjegne!!!

----------


## *DJ*

> Dobro jutro vam želim. Evo mene da prijavim drug betu koja je bila jučer i koja iznosi 1900 i uredno se dupla .
> A vama hvala na lijepim željama,divne ste i da što prije ostvarite svoje želje i snove.


Bravo draga  :Smile:  ~~~~~~ za srčeko!

----------


## Muma

*Sandra1971* hvala na informacijama. Sretno u četvrtak!
*Štrumfet@* bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*sandra* hvala kaj mislis na nas  :Kiss:  ako sve bude po planu ja sam gore 30.3.  :Smile: 
sretno draga!

----------


## hrki

Štrumfet@ bravo za betu  :Very Happy: 
Sandra sretno na punkciji u četvrtak  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* javi vijesti s transfera! Očekujem dvije savršene blastice  :Grin:

----------


## orhideja.

> Jutro  kaže sestra da rade normalno kao i inace subot, samo se još ne zna tko je od dr.u subotu,a tko u ponedjeljak!


Odlično....  Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## orhideja.

> Dobro jutro vam želim. Evo mene da prijavim drug betu koja je bila jučer i koja iznosi 1900 i uredno se dupla .
> A vama hvala na lijepim željama,divne ste i da što prije ostvarite svoje želje i snove.


 :Very Happy:  svako dobro.. i da se tako nastavi

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna* javi vijesti s transfera! Očekujem dvije savršene blastice


Evo me draga......upravo tako...vraćene 2 savršene blastice. I zamrznuto još za dva puta po 2.
Od deset 8 ih se bilo oplodilo...s tim da mi je biologica rekla da se dvije nisu počele pravilno dijelit, tj da kromosomski nešto nije odgovaralo...Tako da su njih maknuli. Al ovo sve je kao super. Odoh dalje odmarat. Beta 1.4. (nema šale na 1. aprilllllll:D)

----------


## mg1975

*Strašna* odlične vijesti, odmori pa se nadamo velikoj beti 01/04  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* konacno posteno odradjen postupak! nadam se lijepoj beti i da ces je imat gdje izvadit, buduci je rijec o uskrsnom ponedjeljku.

----------


## mg1975

> Ja večeras dobijem stopericu,u četvrtak punkcija ak ne pobjegne!!!


Držimo  :fige:  da sve prođe ok u četvrtak.

----------


## riba76

Sandra-haha!thanx :Smile: 
Ja sam sutra opet gore,pa se ne vidimo,sretno u cetrvtak.
Ja cu sutra znat kakve su moje mrvice.s obzirom na broj js,nadam se blastocistama i trensferu u subotu.
Štrumfeta-bravo za Betu,jesu li Mozzda dvojceki? :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

strašna, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu pa da se isplati sve što si zbog toga prošla... sada ti želim da ti ova 2 tjedna prolete čim prije! Sretno!

Štrumfeta, bravo za betu!!!!!!!!!!!! žalim ti predivan prizor titrajućih srčeka čim prije!

Sandra, sretno u četvrtak!!!

----------


## *DJ*

> Evo me draga......upravo tako...vraćene 2 savršene blastice. I zamrznuto još za dva puta po 2.
> Od deset 8 ih se bilo oplodilo...s tim da mi je biologica rekla da se dvije nisu počele pravilno dijelit, tj da kromosomski nešto nije odgovaralo...Tako da su njih maknuli. Al ovo sve je kao super. Odoh dalje odmarat. Beta 1.4. (nema šale na 1. aprilllllll:D)


Za najljepši Uskrs ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala vam cure moje...

----------


## tina_julija

Cure, da li znate da li je pocela doktorica radit?

----------


## Sandra1971

*tina_julija* je, danas sam ju vidjela... jedino ak nije samo navratila, al oko 7,40 je ušla u svoju ordinaciju

----------


## Sandra1971

*Strašna* sretno!!!! Budući da se radi o blagdanu, očekujem da ćeš vadit betu ranije pa ti želim odmah i najsretniji Uskrs  :Very Happy:  s ogromnom betom!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* jeeeej!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  dva skakutava za tvoje tvoje mrve...

----------


## Strašna

Doktorica radi...meni je radila transfer...
Hvala vam cure...baš sam happy...znate kako to ide... :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

Strašna, vibre za uskršnje iznenađenje, a da smrzlići ostanu za "pojačanje" jednog dana...puse!

----------


## hrki

Strašna vibram za najljepši Uskrs :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

Strašna - sretno, najsretnije....
hoćeš li odmarati ili ideš na posao?

----------


## Muma

Stigla M, u petak sam gore...i ponovno se nadam da je cista nestala i da vam se priključujem u klub pikalica!

----------


## mativa

Muma sretno!!!!
Strasna ti odmaraj i cuvaj svoje mrvice....

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna - sretno, najsretnije....
> hoćeš li odmarati ili ideš na posao?


I inače ne radim...tako da sam kod kuce i odmaram!  :Smile:

----------


## Marlen

Strašna  :fige:  jel to sad prvi put da imaš blastice?
Ma strašna to će biti to, vibram i šaljem pozitivu do neba.......... :Love:

----------


## riba76

Strašna,onda nemaš brige.samo odmor i laganini.
Ja sam gore u sub,nisu mi Htjeli danas reci nista vise osim da je ok.
Zna li netko tko je od doktora gore u sub?

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna  jel to sad prvi put da imaš blastice?
> Ma strašna to će biti to, vibram i šaljem pozitivu do neba..........


Prvi put, da...  :Smile: 
Hvala ti....

----------


## tina29

*strašna*  :Very Happy: 
od srca vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši Uskrs i lijepu veeeeeeliku betu,a kasnije za dva  :Heart: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

samo da cestitam svim novim trudnicama,pikalicama i cekalicama bete da ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

Jeli ima tko trenutno gore da javi dali je danas gtzva,cestitke Strasna I da testic te iznenadi  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Bokić,samo da javim moja M stigla jučer i sutra sam gore :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

Prijavljujem se od danas u pikalice!  :Very Happy:  Ciste nema, možemo u akciju. Nadam se barem kojoj js ovaj put.  :scared: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ uspješne postupke!

----------


## mg1975

* Muma* navijamo za tvoje js.  :fige:

----------


## ljubilica

*Muma*  :fige:  za muchoooo muchoooo jajnih stanica

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## mativa

Muma samo hrabro~~~~~~~

----------


## riba76

Muma  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:

----------


## Sandra1971

*riba76* sretno sutra  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Muma navijam..... :Very Happy:

----------


## plavo oko

šaljem  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba.......da sve uskoro budete lijepe trbušaste  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## riba76

2 Mrvice vracene,2x2 zamrznute.

----------


## Inesz

riba sretno  :Smile: 

znači, samo 4 smrzlića?  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*riba76* čuvaj ih i mazi bušu! Nek je velika beta za dva tjedna!

----------


## mativa

Riba~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## 123beba

Riba, sretno... Da se tvoje male ribice prime za mamu pa da nam javis veliku betu za 2 tjedna!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Riba76*~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## riba76

Hvala djevojke!
Inesz,pa kaze doktor da smo ih dobili hrpu! :Smile: od 16js,6 blastociste,i meni se cini dosta.
Bit ce dovoljno :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Evo da se i ja malo javim...napokon estradiol raste pod menopurima!  :Very Happy:  Danas 6.dc nešto preko 1100. Vidjet ćemo kaj će biti dalje, dr. ne želi da dignemo nade u nebesa, ali za sad je njegova riječ "savršeno".  :Very Happy: 
Inače, što se gužve tiče - klasika, nije baš prepuna čekaona, ali da nas je bilo, jest.

----------


## mg1975

Trebam mišljenje iskusnih.  Danas već 2 puta na papiru mala crvena mrlja i jedanput blagi roza iscjedak. Trbuh napuhan kao pred vješticu. Beta treba biti 27.3.. Dali da se pripremam na kraj.  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

*mg1975* ne treba to nista znaciti, precekaj betu  :fige: 
*muma* divno! bit ce tu oocita! javi se da se dogovorimo za kavicu.

----------


## tina29

*muma*  :Very Happy: 
ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno,puno!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

> *muma* 
> ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno,puno!


Potpisujem!!!

----------


## mg1975

bubekica hvala na odgovoru. Za sad se sve smirilo. Lažna uzbuna. B-)  Zaboravila da mi je u prvoj trudnoći gospođica bila osjetljiva, kod običnog gin pregleda znala popustiti koja kapilara pa ovo može bit od stavljanja utrića.

Beta sutra pa javim.

----------


## riba76

Mg1975 - drzim fige za sutra :Wink:

----------


## hope31

Muma draga sretno i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kvalitetne js i da se ovaj put cvrsto drze mame :Smile: 
Svim ostalim curkama punooooo~~~~~~~~~ za dobre punkcije lijepe js i na kraju ogromne bete :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*hope31* hvala ti draga! Sutra je ponovno fm, nadam se da će biti sve ok. Ne mogu si pomoći, strah me. Čuvaj bebolinca, držim čvrsto fige da dalje bude sve super!
*Mg1975* sretno sutra!!!

Jedna informacija, iako grejp deblja endić saznala sam da se ne smije jesti u vrijeme stimulacije - čisto da podijelim...

----------


## ljubilica

*muma* predivno  :Very Happy: 
na svom starom mjestu sam pa ak ćeš u shopping - navrati
p.s. kad očekuješ otprilike punkciju??

----------


## Muma

*ljubilica* tražila sam te u nedjelju ali te nije bilo.  :oklagija:  Ne znam kaj očekivati - sutra je tek 8.dc. Inače su svi postupci bili 15./16.dc.

----------


## mg1975

Beta 28  :Sad: 
Vadim opet u petak ali dr. nije optimističan.

----------


## bubekica

*mg1975*  :Love:

----------


## riba76

mg1975  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Pa kaj kaže doktor?koji je to dan beta?

----------


## mg1975

> mg1975 
> Pa kaj kaže doktor?koji je to dan beta?


beta je 13 dpt blastice
 on sumnja na biokemijsku

----------


## Strašna

> beta je 13 dpt blastice
>  on sumnja na biokemijsku


žao mi je *mg1975*... :Love: 
naprosto me strah da bi to mogao bit i moj scenarij...  :Sad:

----------


## mg1975

Cure hvala na podršci.  :Heart: 

Kako nada zadnja umire... još se nadam ali

*Strašna* nadam se da će tebi biti jedna lijepa velika beta.

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna* nadam se da će tebi biti jedna lijepa velika beta.


Hvala ti draga!

----------


## Sandra1971

*mg1975*  :Love:  držim  :fige:  da naraste!!!
*Strašna*  :fige:  da bude troznamenkasta!!!

----------


## riba76

:fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
mg1975,nije gotovo dok nije gotovo,drzim fige za petak
Strašna,drž se

----------


## Inesz

mg,

puno sreće ti želim i vibram za veliku betu ~~~~

----------


## Muma

> *mg1975*  držim  da naraste!!!
> *Strašna*  da bude troznamenkasta!!!


*X*

----------


## Prozerpina

Draga *Mg*, da ti i ovdje pošaljem bezbroj zagrljaja i puno  :fige:  da do petka naraste. Ja dižem  :Predaja: , moja ß je1,2. Ma užas.

----------


## Sandra1971

*Prozerpina* draga žao mi je, grlim....
*mg1975* sretno  :fige:  čuda se događaju.... da se dogodi i tebi....

----------


## 123beba

prozerpina, žao mi je... to je bila ful stimulacija? 

mg, držim  :fige:  da i tebe i dr. ipak nalaz u petak ugodno iznenadi pa da svi možemo s tobom čekati kucajuće srce! Drži se!

strašna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!!!!!!!!

Cure, sretno svima!!!!! Da čim prije bude čim više VV beba!  :Smile:

----------


## Prozerpina

Da, ful stimulacija, imam još 7 smrzlića, blastica. Kaže dr A. da sam jedina koja nije imala pozitivnu betu od ekipe koja je jučer vadila. Tako da će biti beba s VV. Cure sretno svima,* Strašna*, držim fige za veeeliku betu!

----------


## riba76

Prozerpina  :Sad: 
Kad mozes na fet?

----------


## mara33

Uskoro idem u novi pokušaj na VV.Da li netko zna da li doktori vračaju tri embrija ukoliko su zadovoljeni zakonski uvjeti kao npr.žena je starija od 38 ,iza sebe ima niz neuspješnih postupaka i mužev nalaz je jako loš a i moja pričuva jajnih stanica (AMH) je slaba.Zadnji put  kad sam rekla da bih ja da mi vrate sva tri,Dr.A mi je rekao da oni ne vračaju više od dva.

----------


## sami_os

Evo nakon mjesec dana odmora, javljam da sam danas totalno iznenada ušla u postupak i dobila prvu injekciju  :Smile:  Bila sam uvjerena 100% da je cista još tamo..vidim da se ovdje svašta izdogađalo..svima želim puno sreće i živaca :fige:  S obzirom da mi je ovo prvi ivf molim vas malo pomoći. Za početak dva dana menopur, dva dana menopur + cetrotide, sve to praćeno sa decortinom (ako sam dobro zapamtila ovaj naziv). Sutra si sama dajem injekciju  :Rolling Eyes:  E sad, danas je tako ispalo da sam injekciju dobila u 14 h. Da li inače normalno ujutro, svaki dan u isto vrijeme? Jel bitno kada? Danas se opet nisam snašla jer uopće nisam očekivala da će sve tako biti pa nisam ništa ni pitala  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Sami, ja sam prvi dan primila oko 12h,sljedeci dan mi je sestra rekka da se piknem u 10h,a Kod sam treci dan primila oko 8.
Buduci si Ti dsnss primils tek u 14h,mozda da se sutra piknes u 11h?
Najbolje njih Odmah ujutro nazovi,mislim da ne smije biti preveliks razlika.
Sretno

----------


## sami_os

> Sami, ja sam prvi dan primila oko 12h,sljedeci dan mi je sestra rekka da se piknem u 10h,a Kod sam treci dan primila oko 8.
> Buduci si Ti dsnss primils tek u 14h,mozda da se sutra piknes u 11h?
> Najbolje njih Odmah ujutro nazovi,mislim da ne smije biti preveliks razlika.
> Sretno


uh, o tome nisam ni razmišljala..nazvati ću, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

sami_os,
tek sam jutros vidjela kakvu sam ti nepismenu poruku poslala, bože ko da sam pila..
već sam bila napola spavala :Grin: 
al uglavnom si shvatila kaj sam htjela reći  :Smile: 
jesi zvala, kaj su rekli?
baš me zanima...

----------


## mg1975

Drage moje ovaj put nista, idemo dalje u 6. mj.
Svima, koje ste u postupku i beta čekalicama drzim fige.

----------


## Strašna

Cure, moja beta danas....61,4...
nije bas obecavajuce al ponavljam ju u ponedjeljak pa cu viddjet sta kaze...

----------


## Sandra1971

*mg1975*  :Love: 
*Strašna*  :Very Happy:  da rasteee  :fige:

----------


## Muma

*mg1975* šaljem hug  :Sad: 
*Strašna* bit će nervozan vikend...šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
Ja sam na punkciji u ponedjeljak. Danas obavila pregled, doktor kaže sve super. Sutra ponovno pregled i štoperice u 20h i 21h. Samo nek je plodno ovaj put  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sami_os

> sami_os,
> tek sam jutros vidjela kakvu sam ti nepismenu poruku poslala, bože ko da sam pila..
> već sam bila napola spavala
> al uglavnom si shvatila kaj sam htjela reći 
> jesi zvala, kaj su rekli?
> baš me zanima...


ma daj, sve ok!  :Smile:  puno si mi pomogla..danas sam zvala, baš kako si i ti rekla..danas se bodem u 12, sutra u 10..sestra kaže da se kod njih daje prije 8 pa onda tako pomičem dok ne dođem u to vrijeme..kontam da ću ostati oko 8 sati ili malo ranije..evo danas je već bocka prošla, kolegica mi pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

*Muma* da bude plodno.
*Strašna * da se lijepo dupla.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure...
*Muma* neka bude plodnooo!

----------


## riba76

mg197  :Love: 
Strašna, ajoj ajoj, pa kaj je s tim betama....pa tvoja možda i nije tako mala,kaj on kaže?u svakom slučaju  :fige: 
Muma  :fige: 
Sami_os :-;

----------


## Strašna

Nitko ništa ne kaže jer prvu betu trebam vaditi 1.4. tako da ovo nisam ni javljala...

----------


## tina29

*strašna* za lijepo duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige: 
*muma* da bude ovaj puta plodno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss:

----------


## Prozerpina

Strašna, to je onda danas 10 dnt? Pa ß za taj dan je super, sad samo nek ide gore, joj super!!!
*Muma*, kako to da dobivaš dvije štoperice? I sretno u pon!!!

----------


## riba76

Strašna pa kaj ti je pa to je super beta za 10 dpt!!
Negdje sam procitala da je prosjecna beta Na 14 dpt 50.
Bit će sve ok,bez brige do ponedjeljka...

----------


## Muma

> Strašna, to je onda danas 10 dnt? Pa ß za taj dan je super, sad samo nek ide gore, joj super!!!
> *Muma*, kako to da dobivaš dvije štoperice? I sretno u pon!!!


Zato jer ne znamo zašto sam prošli put imala 12 lijepih folikula a aspiracijom nismo dobili jajne stanice. Pošto jedan od razloga može biti u tome da štoperica nije odradila svoje, sad pušemo na hladno. (iako mislim da nije bila štoperica upitna)

Hvala cure na podršci!  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

*riba76 i Prozerpina*...ovo moje su bile blastice....al nema veze...ipak nade ima...nadam se

----------


## riba76

Strašna,pa ako se bude duplala kak treba u pon bi trebala biti oko 500,a to je skroz ok.
Znam da ti je sad tesko za izdrzat,al isplatit ce se....
Kakvi su ti simptomi,imas li ih?

----------


## bubekica

> Strašna,pa ako se bude duplala kak treba u pon bi trebala biti oko 500,a to je skroz ok.


kak si ovo izracunala?  :Confused: 

*strašna* mila, sve znas.  :Kiss:

----------


## riba76

Nekaj sam zbrljala..?
Nije mi matematika jača strana :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

> Nekaj sam zbrljala..?
> Nije mi matematika jača strana


Beta se dupla svakih cca 48h, tako da mislim da malo jesi  :Wink: 

Ujutro sam na brdu, oce bit kog poznatog? Nisam se narucila jer je m stigla prije sat vremena, morat cu se umilit sestrama  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Malo sam se zanijela,od silne želje..
Bubekica  :Wink:

----------


## tina_julija

> Beta se dupla svakih cca 48h, tako da mislim da malo jesi 
> 
> Ujutro sam na brdu, oce bit kog poznatog? Nisam se narucila jer je m stigla prije sat vremena, morat cu se umilit sestrama


sretno!!! neka bude dobitan!!  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

Bubi, sretno sutra! A sestre ćeš oboriti s nogu... Pa tko bi ti odolio!  :Wink: 

Strašna, želim ti lijepu, veliku, poduplanu betu u ponedjeljak i za par dana kucajuce srceko!

----------


## mativa

Bubekica sretno~~~~~~~
Strasna drz se, bit ce to lijepa beta
Prozerpina i Mg bas mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubekica* nadam se da si od danas pikalica  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

Bubi, javi kako je prošao današnji pohod na brdo!

----------


## bubekica

evo, bas sam pisala na odbrojavanju, sve ok, od danas estrofem, kontrola 8.4.
*sandra* nisam ja pikalica, imamo os za jednu rundu ove family frost  :Laughing:

----------


## serenity1

imam pitanje,dal danas tko radi u vv,tj.dal se mogu naruciti??

----------


## bubekica

*serenity* subotom se nikad ne zove za narucivanje, ako si danas dobila M, a trebas na pregled 3.dc, samo dodji u ponedjeljak (s uputnicom, naravno), a ako trebas na pregled 8.dc., naruci se u ponedjeljak.

----------


## 123beba

Bubi, odlično! Da nam na šetnji već budeš ponosna trudnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nellie

Samo da se malo javim, nije me bilo neko vrijeme, iako sam pročitala unazad sve kaj ste pisale, a vidim da ste i kavu u međuvremenu organizirale  :Smile:  (ak' može drugi put neko druženje za vikend; ovo za šetnju nisam baš skužila  :Unsure: ), i da vam svima poželim Sretan Uskrs!

Ja sam u međuvremenu ''odradila'' onkologicu na Rebru. Opet 2 velike ciste na prsima (od cca. 3 cm), ali ih za sada nećemo dirat, nego ponovno kontrola u 5.mj. .
Odrađen i papa test jer mi je stari iz 3.mj. prošle godine, pa mi je trebao novi. Sve je ok, osim kaj sam skoro mjesec dana čekala nalaz i to kao prek veze  :Wink: .
Danas sam bila na VV jer sam sinoć ''nenadano'' počela krvariti (inače imam kratke cikluse, ali sam mislila da ću uspjet dogurat do nedjelje i 25.dana, ali eto, prokrvarila 23. dan.)
Na uzv, cista od 15 mm. Povišen progesteron. Dobila Yasmin, s kojim počinjem 3.dan ciklusa (s tim da 3.dan moram počet računat od jačeg krvarenja jer je ovo trenutno čudno, tj. krenulo je, pa stalo, pa opet krenulo, ...), pijem ga 21 dan i onda kad dobijem, 3.dan ciklusa opet na VV da vidimo da li krećemo u stimulaciju ili još 1 mjesec Yasmin.

*Bubekica*, ti si danas bila gore? Nisam ovih dana čitala forum, inače bih se javila.

----------


## bubekica

Nellie, jesam, mislim cak da znam tko si, kad smo se narucivale kod sestara bila je 2 zene ispred mene jedna koja je sinoc dobila  :Wink:  Ja sam plavusa, imala sam neki pokusaj pundje, bijelu vestu i tamno plave hlace.
Zao mi je sto ti je fanas ti tak ispalo, nadam se da ce za mj dana biti bolje!

----------


## Muma

*bubekica*  :Very Happy:  ideeeeeeš! Držim fige!
*Nellie* nadam se da ćeš biti i više nego spremna idući mjesec za pohode na VV!
Ja stigla doma, naaapokon, malo odmora daleko od VV, ali do ponedjeljka - onda se bacam u vatru (u salu). Dobila sam štoperice za večeras...i sad čekanje. Mogu reći da sam maaaalo emocionalno nestabilna u zadnje vrijeme  :Laughing: , nadam se da ću se vratiti u normalu dok se ti hormoni spuste.
Šaljem svima vibrice za uspješne postupke! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## serenity1

ja cu sad prvi put tamo. nista nazvat cu u ponedjeljak.hvala :D

----------


## Nellie

> Nellie, jesam, mislim cak da znam tko si, kad smo se narucivale kod sestara bila je 2 zene ispred mene jedna koja je sinoc dobila  Ja sam plavusa, imala sam neki pokusaj pundje, bijelu vestu i tamno plave hlace.
> Zao mi je sto ti je fanas ti tak ispalo, nadam se da ce za mj dana biti bolje!


Ja nisam jutarnji tip  :Smile: , tak da kad sam se naručivala nisam nikoga skužila, a sjela sam u onaj dio gdje se vadi krv jer nije bilo mjesta u ovom dijelu gdje su sestre i dr. A. Ali sam se kasnije premjestila u taj dio i sjela do cure koja je imala plavu kosu, svezanu u polu rep, polu punđu, bijelu vestu i tamnoplave hlače. Čak smo pričale (mislim, ja i ta cura). Rekla je da joj je treći dan, ali da ne treba vaditi hormone. Mislim, to je razgovor u kratko  :Wink: , pa sad možda je samo slučajnost, a možda si bila ti. Ja sam bila u crnoj trenirci. Velim, nisam jutarnji tip  :Laughing:

----------


## Nellie

Hvala *Muma* i sretno!

----------


## bubekica

> Ja nisam jutarnji tip , tak da kad sam se naručivala nisam nikoga skužila, a sjela sam u onaj dio gdje se vadi krv jer nije bilo mjesta u ovom dijelu gdje su sestre i dr. A. Ali sam se kasnije premjestila u taj dio i sjela do cure koja je imala plavu kosu, svezanu u polu rep, polu punđu, bijelu vestu i tamnoplave hlače. Čak smo pričale (mislim, ja i ta cura). Rekla je da joj je treći dan, ali da ne treba vaditi hormone. Mislim, to je razgovor u kratko , pa sad možda je samo slučajnost, a možda si bila ti. Ja sam bila u crnoj trenirci. Velim, nisam jutarnji tip


Jesam, ta sam!  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

Sretan vam Uskrs rodice moje,nov dan nova nada   :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

> Sretan vam Uskrs rodice moje,nov dan nova nada


Potpisujem! <3

----------


## orhideja.

> Sretan vam Uskrs rodice moje,nov dan nova nada


Hvala....  I svima ostalima ....sretan Uskrs, svako dobro....

----------


## Muma

Sretan Uskrs svima!!!

----------


## hrki

[FONT=Century Gothic]Sretan Uskrs svima![/FONT]

----------


## orhideja.

Zeko mi jutros donio mengu....  :Very Happy:   napokon... nadam se da napokon krećemoo

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubekica* family frost  :Laughing:  
 :Laughing:  eh, ja.... da što prije odeš na listu trudnica!!!!!
Sretan Uskrs svima!!!!

----------


## Muma

Stigla s punkcije. Nije bilo strašno, dobili smo 10 stanica.  :Very Happy:  Sutra zovem lab da čujem vijesti.

----------


## wanna be mommy

Muma, bravo prava si nesilica!

----------


## Strašna

Muma, bravo!!!

----------


## mg1975

Muma, super i da sutra budu dobre vijesti.

----------


## mg1975

Strašna jel ideš sutra na betu?

----------


## Strašna

Ne idem sutra...radila sam ju u petak i danas...sto se vidi i u potpisu....Pisala sam i na odbrojavanju.... Prva beta je bila 61,4....druga 33,6....
sutra cu zvat VV...

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure!
*Strašna*, draga, sve znaš...  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Strašna*  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*muma*  :Very Happy: 
*strašna*  :Love:

----------


## mg1975

> Ne idem sutra...radila sam ju u petak i danas...sto se vidi i u potpisu....Pisala sam i na odbrojavanju.... Prva beta je bila 61,4....druga 33,6....
> sutra cu zvat VV...


Sorry draga,čitam na mobu putem pa nisam vidjela. Saljem jedan veliki zagrljaj.  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

Prijavljujem transfer u subotu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

> prijavljujem transfer u subotu! :-d


Bravo draga!!!!

----------


## Mury

> Prijavljujem transfer u subotu!


Muma  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , držim fige za lijepu betu!!!! Eto, i ja se nadam da ću na jesen opet na naše drago brdo...već sada ne mogu dočekati, a ovih dana moram nazvati dr. Alebića i javiti mu tužnu vijest...znam da ću ga razočarati  :Sad: 
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## hrki

Muma,bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## bubekica

*orhideja.* si bila gore?
*serenity* jesi se narucila?

----------


## ljubilica

*muma*  :Very Happy:  skačem do neba i natrag  :Kiss:

----------


## tina29

> Prijavljujem transfer u subotu!


odlično!  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za subotu!

----------


## riba76

Prijavljujem Negativnu betu  :Sad: 
Bila sam sigurna da imam implantacijsko krvarenje (grcevi+sukrvica),al veli da je to menga.
I pricao nesto o kromosomima al ga nisam vise pratila

----------


## Muma

*riba76*  :Sad:  žao mi je!!! Odmori sad, skupi snage pa kreni u nove borbe.

----------


## Sandra1971

*riba76*  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma*  :rock:  za subotu!!!

----------


## mg1975

*riba76* baš mi je žao... :Love:

----------


## riba76

Thanx....
Sve znate...
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## serenity1

bubekica narucena sam za utorak.rekla sestra da ne moramo dolaziti prije 10. i da uzmem uputnicu za muzev spermiogram. dal ya spermiogram treba doci prije i dal se treba naruciti?

----------


## bubekica

*serenity* nisam sigurna... mm je dosad uvijek radio sgram u okviru androloske obrade, jedino jednom ga je dr.p-j zgurala prek reda da napravi. mozda da nazoves i pitas?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hello društvo!! :Bye: 
Nije me dugo bilo na ovoj temi..skupljali smo nalaze..jučer smo bili na brdu, mm išao na kontrolu kod dr.P i imao kasnije punkciju testisa..jadničak preživio je, al izašao je van blijed kao krpa  :Laughing:  sad smo u fazi čekanja nalaza...
Bila je gužva gore!! Al mi smo bili na ovoj drugoj strani, jedino je mm išao i uzorak ejakulata dati, i dugo je čekao na red...

----------


## Prozerpina

*Riba*, žao mi je  :gaah:

----------


## piki

Riba žao mi je što nije uspjelo :Sad: 
Idem sutra gore, nadam se FETu. Ide još netko?

----------


## 123beba

Riba, žao mi je... 

U dobru i zlu, držim  :fige:  za odlične nalaze! Sretno!

Piki, sretno sutra gore! Puno puno ~~~~~ za uspješan fet i nakon njega lijepu betu i kucajuce srce! SRETNOOOOO!!!!!!!!

----------


## piki

Hvala puno beba :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Sretno* piki*...nek bude dobitan!

----------


## orhideja.

> *orhideja.* si bila gore?
> *serenity* jesi se narucila?


Pozdrav i od mene

jučer bili gore....idući 3dc krećemo u postupak  :Very Happy: 

ostalima  :Heart:  :Saint:  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*orhideja.* kako to da niste sad krenuli?
*piki* sve znas mila!  :Kiss: 
*riba76* grlim... imas li plan za dalje?
*u dobru i zlu* nadam se da ce bit plivaca!

----------


## orhideja.

> *orhideja.* kako to da niste sad krenuli?
> *piki* sve znas mila! 
> *riba76* grlim... imas li plan za dalje?
> *u dobru i zlu* nadam se da ce bit plivaca!


M je taj dan išao kod dokt..radio spermiogram-pa smo čekali nalaz...
 bio je u 11.30 gotov (valjda je onda bilo kasno  :Confused:  ), ni sama neznam, ali ok. 
Budemo se strpili još malo.  :Taps:  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

*piki*  :Very Happy:  krenite... i nek se ugnijezdi na 9. mjeseci!
*orhideja.* brzo će proći ciklus, a onda u borbu!
*bubekica* ima kakvih informacija? Kad si ponovno gore?

----------


## bubekica

*muma* u ponedjeljak sam gore na kontroli pa cemo vidjeti za dalje.  :Kiss: 
*orhideja.* sretno!

----------


## beb - san

Drage moje..evo bili smo gore kod dr.A, m poslao da ponovi spermiogram, a mene na hormone s tim da mi je rekao da su mi oba jajnika PC hoće li to utjecati na daljnje postupke i dali je imala koja taj slučaj?? koliko se gore čeka na spermiogram?? Please malo mi pomozite stvarno sam nova u ovome i uopće ne kužim o čemu sve pričate...

----------


## beb - san

Dobro jurto moje drage

----------


## Muma

> Drage moje..evo bili smo gore kod dr.A, m poslao da ponovi spermiogram, a mene na hormone s tim da mi je rekao da su mi oba jajnika PC hoće li to utjecati na daljnje postupke i dali je imala koja taj slučaj?? koliko se gore čeka na spermiogram?? Please malo mi pomozite stvarno sam nova u ovome i uopće ne kužim o čemu sve pričate...


Ima puno cura s PCO, vjerojatno ćeš dobiti kontracepciju na mjesec dana prije postupka. Za s-gram ti je najbolje što prije naručiti muža jer koliko znam čeka se i do 3 mjeseca, ali to je naše iskustvo s 1. s-gramom, dalje nismo ponavljali pa nisam sigurna da li se isto toliko čeka. Javit će se cure. Sretno ti!

----------


## bubekica

Beba-san, tm je danas dao uzorak? Ako da, nalaz ce biti kod dr. A u kartonu kad dodjes iduci put na pregled. Imam i ja pco, to nije nikakva prepreka za postupak  :Smile:

----------


## beb - san

Hvala cure, mi smo u petak bili gore i tako sam bila zbunjena da su mi stvari ispadale da sestru nisam ništa razumila.. Rekao mi je da 3 dc dođe gore vaditi hormone i da M dođe samnom pa će dati spermiogram.. tak da je to sve kaj znam.. nadam se ako vas ne gnjavim da mi samo ukratko kažete kaj bi dalje trebali očekivati?? i cca vremenski?? jer meni sam c traje 43 dana tak da ono... Bubekica znači i ti imaš PC oh sad mi je lakše..  Nemojte biti ljute na menekaj možda pitam gluposti al čitajući forum tek tada nisam ništa razumila... sretno svima...  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> Ima puno cura s PCO, vjerojatno ćeš dobiti kontracepciju na mjesec dana prije postupka. Za s-gram ti je najbolje što prije naručiti muža jer koliko znam čeka se i do 3 mjeseca, ali to je naše iskustvo s 1. s-gramom, dalje nismo ponavljali pa nisam sigurna da li se isto toliko čeka. Javit će se cure. Sretno ti!


Naš je bio gotov za par sati....mislim da tako svi budu. Najviše se čeka (po mom mišljenju) kod doktora Peroša (recimo oko 2-3mj)

----------


## orhideja.

*Beb - san* 
Odete 3dc i napravite nalaze..koji će bit gotovi i čekat će te u kartonu idući 3dc kad ponovno budeš dolazila. 
Onda se po nalazima dogovaraš s doki-treba li terapija ili se ide u postupak.

----------


## orhideja.

*muma* Kad smo imali strpljenja dočekati sve ovo...  :Cool:    dočekat ćemo i još tih cca 26dana (naravno da svaki odbrojavamo)  :Laughing: 
*bubekica*  Hvala
Hvala i ostalima koji su velika potpora  :Kiss:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

orhideja kako ste tako brzo dobili nalaz od sg? MM je isto u utorak bio na VV radio je i sg i punkciju testisa i rekli su nam da ćemo dobiti nalaz za 10-15 dana..  ne kužim  :Undecided:

----------


## marincezg

> Riba žao mi je što nije uspjelo
> Idem sutra gore, nadam se FETu. Ide još netko?


piki puno srece ti zelim, i svim ostalim curkama.............

----------


## orhideja.

> orhideja kako ste tako brzo dobili nalaz od sg? MM je isto u utorak bio na VV radio je i sg i punkciju testisa i rekli su nam da ćemo dobiti nalaz za 10-15 dana..  ne kužim


Možda se nalaz punkcije duže čeka....
Vjerojatno Vam ga šalju kući pa toliko treba-ali nalaz gore bude gotov (možda čak u roku 24h)

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pa neznam, ni prvi put kad je mm radio sg nije dobio odmah nalaz, stigao je kući za mj dana... A dobro nema veze, strpit ćemo se, naučili smo biti strpljivi  :Smile: 
jesi bila ti s tm gore? Možda ste sjedili pokraj nas...

----------


## beb - san

Curke, hvala...
vidjet ćemo kaj će reći sljedeći put..
Držim fige svima...

 :fige:

----------


## orhideja.

a da, čekaš ga da ti stigne...mora ga dokt "proučit" tu se otegne, ali bude gotov brzo..putovanje mu je dugo  :Laughing: 
Da, bili smo...  Sjedili kod prolaza za wc-od tamo najbolji pogled  :Laughing:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

:Laughing:  bome je bila gužva, mi smo prvo kod dr. Peroša ispred vrata sjedili, pa sam ja čekala mm na ovoj strani kod staklene stijene, pa smo kasnije na drugom kraju kod sobe za punkciju..prešli smo kat uzduž i popreko  :Laughing:

----------


## Sandra1971

Pozdrav svima!
*beb-san, orhideja.* i sve ostale - sretno u budućim postupcima!!!
*piki* kako je bilo danas?
Trudnicama i  betočekalicama puno puno ~~~~~  tužnicama   :Love:

----------


## piki

beb-san i orhideja brzo će proći ovaj ciklus i već ste ponovo gore! Sretno!
Evo javljam da sam od danas na estrofemu, kontrola 12.4. i oko 17-og (ako Bog da  :fige: ) transfer jednog smrzlića! 
Marincezg kad krećeš opet?

----------


## orhideja.

*Sandra1971*  i *piki* Hvala Vam  :Kiss: 
ma znam,proletit će to brzo....
Nego,recite mi--prije postupka da li ste dobili od svog gin nekakvu terapiju ili ste uzimale nešto da bi se imunitet,organizam itd poboljšalo?

----------


## bubili

krečem na brdo i jedno brzo pitanje da li dr.A ili doktorica kojoj ne znam ime
hvala curke

----------


## bubili

krečem na brdo i jedno brzo pitanje da li dr.A ili doktorica kojoj ne znam ime
hvala curke

----------


## 123beba

Piki odlično!!!! Neka sve bude po planu i da ta bude jedna ali vrijedna!!!!  :Smile: 

Bubili, mislim da su ljudi zadovoljni i dr. A i doktoricom... Ja osobno sam kod dr. i stvarno sam bila zadovoljna sa svim... Koga god da odaberes želim ti sreću da se čim prije premjestis na teme za trudnice  :Smile: 

Orhideja, ne znam za druge cure, no ja nisam uzimala baš nista prije postupka. Sve što trebaš reći će ti dr. Mislim da je najbitnije da slušaš što točno on kaže i toga se pridrzavas...

----------


## riba76

Thanx cure.
Bubekica,idem na fet u lipnju,tak mi je rekao.
Orhideja,dobro pitanje.meni Je samo rekao "odmorite" :Smile: 
Ja uzimam maticnu mlijec,ne moze odmoc

----------


## Muma

*piki*  :fige:  za lijep endić i tvojeg smrzlića!
*bubili* sretno!
Što se tiče uzimanja nekih pripravaka, dr.A nije baš ljubitelj tih stvarčica, znam da Prenatal odobrava. Ja sam za sve ostalo, prije samog postupka, dobila izričitu zabranu (iako je to djelom i zabranjeno zbog specifičnosti slučaja). Hoću reći...bilo bi najbolje da se konzultirate s doktorom a ne uzimate nešto na vlastitu ruku.
Ja sutra idem po svoje mrve da ih smjestimo na sigurno  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

Muma, sretno sutra i puno ~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu za 2 tjedna!

----------


## piki

Orhideja puno cura uzima folnu kiselinu. Pročitaj malo o tome, imaš i na rodi.
bubili ja sam kod doktorice i isto tako sam zadovoljna s njom. 
Muma konačno ti dolaze male mrve! Sretno draga!

----------


## bubekica

*bubili* ja sam doktorova pacijentica, ali doktorica me 2 put primila na pregled i radila mi je punkciju. jako sam zadovoljna s oboje.
*muma* sutra, sutra, jedva cekam!  :Very Happy: 
*piki* nek nam je uspjesan fet! zivila  :pivo: 
*orhideja.* potpisujem *mumu* za dodatke prehrani, meni je dr. a. sve zabranio  :Smile:  pila sam inofolic i kelp. jedino jos sad pijem prenatal vitamine, al to vec godinu i pol, to znam da nema nikakve stete/koristi.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*piki* za fet  :fige: 
*muma* sretno i da bude velika beta!!
*bubili* ja sam bila kod doktorice, doduše zasad samo jednom, a drugi put kod doktora i oboje su mi super!
*orhideja* brzo će to proći, još 25 dana!!  :Smile:

----------


## piki

bubekica nek se nama lijepo endić zdeblja pa ćemo obje uskoro biti lijepe okrugle! Sretno u pon. ~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve OK!

----------


## marincezg

draga piki, rekao mi je dr. A da dođem u 6 mj.
neznam kaj da ti velim,  niti se radujem niti sam vise tuzna.....
vec mi je svega pomalo dosta....

----------


## tina_julija

Curke, može info... Kad naši doktori idu na go? Početkom ili krajem 8mj?

----------


## bubekica

> Curke, može info... Kad naši doktori idu na go? Početkom ili krajem 8mj?


prosle godine su bili cijeli 8mj.

----------


## tina_julija

Ma je li?? I ja bi tako... Hmmm...  :Smile:  znači ili 7 ili 9 mjesec će biti dobitan... Hvala ti!  :Kiss: 
Meni je doktorica rekla da ne daju ništa od vitamina prije same trudnoće, pitala ju prije punkcije...

----------


## bubekica

> Ma je li?? I ja bi tako... Hmmm...  znači ili 7 ili 9 mjesec će biti dobitan... Hvala ti! 
> Meni je doktorica rekla da ne daju ništa od vitamina prije same trudnoće, pitala ju prije punkcije...


nema problema. ako se dobro sjecam, do 1.7. primaju na prvi pregled, tako nesto, al to ces vidjeti kako ce biti za ovu godinu.
sto se tice vitamina prije trudnoce, ti vitamini kostaju, a i treba im duze da prodjeluju, tako da ne vidim svrhu da ih netko pocne piti recimo s pocetkom stimulacije. ja pijem prenatal otkako sam pocela planirati trudnocu i moja ginicka mi je rekla da, ako mi pasu, ih mogu piti cijeli zivot  :Smile:

----------


## ana-

Pozdrav svima i puno sreće u postupcima da što prije budete bušaste  :Heart: 

mi smo bili kod dr. L. i sada razmišljamo i nikako da se odlučimo ići po naše blastice 

Zanima me koliko se čeka na FET i koji je postupak,što bi sve trebalo donjeti?!

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav svima i puno sreće u postupcima da što prije budete bušaste 
> 
> mi smo bili kod dr. L. i sada razmišljamo i nikako da se odlučimo ići po naše blastice 
> 
> Zanima me koliko se čeka na FET i koji je postupak,što bi sve trebalo donjeti?!


Nazovi 1. dan ciklusa, reci da si stari pacijent i da imas smrzlice, mozda te odmah naruce da dodjes 3. dan ciklusa i da startas, ne vidim razloga zasto ne buduci su smrzlici u pitanju. Ponesi naravno sve stare nalaze. Sretno!

----------


## ana-

> Nazovi 1. dan ciklusa, reci da si stari pacijent i da imas smrzlice, mozda te odmah naruce da dodjes 3. dan ciklusa i da startas, ne vidim razloga zasto ne buduci su smrzlici u pitanju. Ponesi naravno sve stare nalaze. Sretno!


Hvala draga!

e da i jel se kaj plača ili ide sve preko hzzo-a kao normalan postupak ak ste me skužile kaj me zanima

----------


## 123beba

Ide preko hzzo  :Smile:

----------


## ana-

super hvala  :Wink:

----------


## riba76

samo da javim - cura koja je bila sa mnom na transferu (dvodnevni embriji) je trudna  :Very Happy: 
50% uspješnosti taj dan  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra1971

E, kad bi im barem cjelokupna statistika bila bar približno 50%.....

----------


## Nellie

Ja sam doktoričin pacijent, ali sam par puta bila i kod dr.A, a 1x mi je on ''radio'' i punkciju i transfer jer nje nije bilo, i oboje su mi super.
Što se vitamina tiče, isto mi je rekla da mogu i ne moram uzimati Prenatal, a npr. dr.K sa Merkura je mišljenja da folnu uopće nije potrebno uzimati prije trudnoće. Ja mislim da ne mogu biti na odmet. U vrijeme kada sam pila najviše raznoraznih vitamina, a prije stimulacija, čak me dr. pitala da li u obitelji imam blizanačkih trudnoća jer sam imala 2 vodeća folikula od 18 mm, te mi je rekla da mi jajnici izgledaju kao da sam već pod stimulacijom, a ne da se tek spremam u nju. Možda je slučajnost, ali velim, ja sam si to povezala sa svojim tadašnjim ''zdravim'' životom  :Trep trep: 

Inače, trbuh mi je ovih dana napuhan (valjda od one ciste), toliko kak mi nije čak ni kad sam na Utrogestanima  :Rolling Eyes: . Ima li netko iskustva sa sličnom situacijom? Dr. V iz Petrove mi je prilikom jednog pregleda rekao da je to karakteristično stanje za PCOS i ciste, i meni to nije ništa novo, ali mi dugo nije bilo baš ovako.

Zna li netko kaj je sa *Strašnom*? Pitam zbog potpisa i bete. Možda je pisala na nekoj drugoj temi.

----------


## serenity1

cure danas idem gore i mogu vam reci da me uhvatila panika i to jako :scared:  :scared: .

----------


## Strašna

Heej, jesam, pisala sam na odbrojavanju...
Ništa uglavnom, sutra opet moram ponovit. Isključena je kao normalna trudnoća, ali moram čekat il da beta naraste do 1 000 da se može utvrdit jel vanmaterična ili šta, il da padne ful.
Baš me zanima šta će sad bit sutra s betom. Zadnji put se poduplala uredno, al definitivno je premala, i imala je onaj pad...tako da molim Boga, ako je već osudjeno na propast da ode što prije i bezbolnije.

----------


## Nellie

*Strašna* žao mi je! Kad sam vidjela potpis pomislila sam možda ipak ...

----------


## Strašna

Eh...da.... neki drugi put možda.... Poslije kiše uvijek dodje sunce....

----------


## orhideja.

*serenity1*  mmislim da je to normalno....sretno ti
i ja jedva čekam da krenem-a kad dođe taj dan  :scared:  :scared: 

*Strašna*  :Love:

----------


## riba76

strašna, a koma  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Love: 

Sandra1971, zna li se neslužbeno koliki je postotak?

Cure koje ste ne FET-u, kako ide procedura? javlja se 3.dana? što treba pisati na uputnici? dolazi li se isto svaki drugi dan na pregled? trebaju li se ponovo neki papiri ovjeravati? daje li se štoperica? što treba pisati na uputnici?
i slično  :Wink:  
thanx

----------


## Sandra1971

*riba76* ja nisam nigdje našla niti službeni niti neslužbeni postotak uspješnosti za naše klinike.....
mislim da zoveš 1DC, a 3 si već gore..., meni jezadnji put, kada smo bile skupa trebalo pisati MPO+ambulantno liječenje... pregled kad ti dr. kaže...ovjeravaju se papiri kod JB, njih dobiješ kod socijalne radnice, štoperica kad ti dr. kaže....  :Smile:  eto, napisala sam ti toliko koliko sam pohvatala u ova 4 pokušaja na VV....

----------


## bubekica

Za FET je uputnica na kojoj pise FET  :Smile:  Ponovo ovjera kod JB, zoves 1.dc, dolazis 3.dc, kreces s estrofemom, kontrola za 10 dana, ako je endometrij ok dodaju se utrogestani i transfer je 5 dana kasnije. Za stopericu nemam pojma, ovako je meni.

----------


## serenity1

prezivjela  ja i voaj dan,bilo je ok,doktorica super,sve u svemu za sada zadovoljna  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

*Strašna*  stvarno koma... :Love: 
Ponekad je lakše kad odmah znaš na čemu si.

----------


## riba76

Sandra1971 i bubekica - thanx. Nisam ni mislila da se moze proci bez dodatne papirologije!
Fet se ne racuna pod onih 6 postupaka?

----------


## Sandra1971

*riba76* to ti ne znam, al sigurno zna bubekica, ona je baš sad u postupku i bubek  :fige: ... ja nisam nikad imala smrzliće  :Laughing:  pa nemam pojma

----------


## bubekica

*riba76* imas pravo na 4 stimulacije i svi embriji dobiveni tom stimulacijom racunaju se pod isti postupak. sretno!
btw, ima sutra kog gore?  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

4?meni se cinj da mi Je ona soc.radnica rekla 6....
Thanx,budem pitala

----------


## bubekica

4 stimulirana i 2 u prirodnom ciklusu, ali u prirodnom ciklusu gotovo sigurno neces imati materijala za FET, zato pricam 4.

----------


## sami_os

Evo da se i ja javim...moj 1 . IVF , vraćena 2 dvodnevna embrija, beta 24.04.  :Smile:  sve me nekako dočekalo nespremnom jer sam bila sigurna da ništa od ovog ciklusa kad ono... :Smile: 
Svim curama puno sreće..
Strašna..jako mi je žao..samo nemoj klonuti duhom

----------


## riba76

sami_os - cura koja je bila sa mnom na transferu imala je istu situaciju - i sad je trudna! danas joj je beta preko 2400  :Smile: 
držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## sami_os

> sami_os - cura koja je bila sa mnom na transferu imala je istu situaciju - i sad je trudna! danas joj je beta preko 2400 
> držim fige


hvala puno  :Smile:  idemo polako pa ćemo vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo da se i ja javim...moj 1 . IVF , vraćena 2 dvodnevna embrija, beta 24.04.  sve me nekako dočekalo nespremnom jer sam bila sigurna da ništa od ovog ciklusa kad ono...
> Svim curama puno sreće..
> Strašna..jako mi je žao..samo nemoj klonuti duhom


sretno draga  :Very Happy: 
i svim ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana-

> Za FET je uputnica na kojoj pise FET  Ponovo ovjera kod JB, zoves 1.dc, dolazis 3.dc, kreces s estrofemom, kontrola za 10 dana, ako je endometrij ok dodaju se utrogestani i transfer je 5 dana kasnije. Za stopericu nemam pojma, ovako je meni.


ja malo kasnim ali postupak sam imala 2009. 
kaj se i di ovjerava jesam malo zaostala sa tim info.

----------


## bubekica

> ja malo kasnim ali postupak sam imala 2009. 
> kaj se i di ovjerava jesam malo zaostala sa tim info.


Ovjerava se list papira koji ce ti na vv dati sestre, morate ti i tm kod javnog biljeznika ovjeriti potpise na tom papiru. Taj sport ce vas kostati 95kn.

----------


## sami_os

sanda1977 hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda1977 hvala puno


 :Love: 
bubekice sad sam skužila da imaš fet,neka ti je sa srećom i da bude dobitan  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

> bubekice sad sam skužila da imaš fet,neka ti je sa srećom i da bude dobitan


Hvala puno!

----------


## Sandra1971

*sami_os* nek je sa srećom  :fige:

----------


## tina_julija

> sanda1977 hvala puno


sretno i od mene...  :Love:

----------


## sami_os

Cure hvala svima :Heart:

----------


## sami_os

Bubekica sretno!  :fige:

----------


## mativa

Cure moje drage svima drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## ana-

> Ovjerava se list papira koji ce ti na vv dati sestre, morate ti i tm kod javnog biljeznika ovjeriti potpise na tom papiru. Taj sport ce vas kostati 95kn.


hvala na info  :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

sretno i od mene  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Može li mi netko poslati (može i na pp) telefonski broj ili mail laba za humanu reprodukciju? Hvala!

----------


## riba76

Bubekica - sreeeetnoooo! Jel znas datum?
Pandora - mislis broj od ordinacije doktora ili bas labos?

----------


## bubekica

*riba76* hvala! transfer je u ponedjeljak.

----------


## bubekica

kakva je praksa na VV s razmacima izmedju stimulacije? ima li netko sa svjezim iskustvom?

----------


## riba76

bubekica - super!!!!!! tek ćeš u ponedjeljak znat više, jel tak?
ajme, držim fige..... nisam pratila tvoj prvi fet, kako je to teklo?

----------


## bubekica

pa nemam sto znati. imamo 3 smrzlica u istoj slamcici, blastocista + 2 morule, vratit ce ona bolje 2, ili 1, ili nijedan, ako nijedan ne prezivi odmrzavanje. beta je 13 dana nakon transfera.
hvala na figama!
ah, mala mrva biokemijska, 6dpt beta 6.59, 10dpt 22.7, 13dpt 5. nije ni vrijedno spomena.

----------


## riba76

bubekica  :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

> kakva je praksa na VV s razmacima izmedju stimulacije? ima li netko sa svjezim iskustvom?


ne znam da li ti šta pomaže, ali mi je dr.a. rekao na zadnjem uzv, da se vidimo za 3 mjeseca da li će biti prirodni ili stimulirani stvarno ne znam...

----------


## Ajvi

Pozdrav svima.
Ovo je moj prvi post, ne samo na ovom nego i na bilo kojem drugom forumu - jednostavno do sad nisam imala potrebu bilo gdje se ukljuciti.
Kada sam saznala da cemo mm i ja zaploviti MPO vodama i to na VV, krenula sam u istrazivanje. Ovo nije bilo prvo, ali je definitivno zadnje mjesto koje mi treba za sve sto me zanima. U nekoliko dana sam prosla cijeli ovaj pdf od pocetka, svih 6 tisuca i kusur postova koliko ih je dotad bilo, i saznala apslolutno sve sto me je zanimalo. Pritom sam "upoznala" sve vas, pratila vase price, veselila se i tugovala, ovisno o razvoju situacije. Sada pratim 'in real time' i odlucila sam da je vrijeme da se i oglasim.
U medjuvremenu sam bila na prvom pregledu kod dr.A. Prvi dojam - odlican. Covjek me primio s osmijehom na licu i sve strpljivo nadugo i nasiroko objasnio, iako sam mu bila valjda 758. pacijentica taj dan.
Sad skupljamo nalaze, cekamo 1dc da se narucim i s nestrpljenjem ocekujemo da se cijeli proces zakotrlja.
Ako bude kakvih nejasnoca, znam gdje trebam pitati.
p.s. jel' netko mozda primijetio kako suvereno baratam kraticama iako mi je ovo prvi post ikad?

----------


## Mury

*Ajvi*, ja ću ti poželiti da čim prije se sa ove teme prebaciš na temu trudnica  :Smile: 
Što se tiče izbora klinike, mislim da ste super odlučili, ja sam na VV od 2009.g. i jaaaako sma zadovoljna cijelim timom...i već jedva čekam jesen da se opet družim sa dragom mi ekipom!!!
Tu smo, što god ti bude trebalo  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*Ajvi* dobrodosla!
svaka cast na informiranosti  :Smile:  ako pozelis, mozes se javiti i na odbrojavanje.
sretno!

----------


## orhideja.

*Ajvi* dobro došla i svako dobro-te svaka čast s obzirom da je prvi post

----------


## clematis

dobila sam vjesticu danas  :Very Happy:  ne mogu vjerovat da joj se veselim  :Very Happy: 
nego u pon sam gore i bilo bi mi drago da je jos neka od vas gore da imam s kim zlabrat dok cekam

----------


## bubekica

Clematis, ja sam na transferu, od pol 8 dam gore. Kak to da si gore na 4dc? Konzultacije?

----------


## clematis

> Clematis, ja sam na transferu, od pol 8 dam gore. Kak to da si gore na 4dc? Konzultacije?


Ne vjerujem da su konzultacije, prosla su dva ciklusa nakon zadnjeg transfera i racunala sam da sa 3 ciklusom ponovo krecem sa stimulacijom.
Ali sestra me je narucila u 9, jer da nema smisla prije doci.
Sad sam zbunjena  :Embarassed:

----------


## bubekica

Al kako ces krenuti sa stimulacijom kad ti je ponedjeljak 4dc? To ti je kasno. Na tvom mjestu bih isla gore sutra, u 8, javila se sestri da si dobila m u petak popodne.

----------


## clematis

> Al kako ces krenuti sa stimulacijom kad ti je ponedjeljak 4dc? To ti je kasno. Na tvom mjestu bih isla gore sutra, u 8, javila se sestri da si dobila m u petak popodne.


ma ne kuzim kaj me je sestra narucila za ponedjeljak ak mi je tad 4 dc, hmm a da ja ipak sutra skoknem do gore za svaki slucaj?

----------


## Muma

*clematis* odi sutra, 4. dan sigurno nećeš u postupak, sretno!

----------


## piki

Ajvi dobrodošla i sretno s prikupljanjem nalaza!
Clematis dobro su ti cure rekle 4 dc je već kasno ako ideš u stimulaciju.
Bubekica sretno u ponedjeljak!
Evo da i ja javim: moj FET će biti u srijedu. Imamo samo jednog smrznutog malca i ne usudim se previše nadati.

----------


## 123beba

Piki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude uspješno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drži se!

----------


## piki

> Piki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude uspješno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drži se!


Hvala draga!

----------


## špelkica

*Piki, Bubekica*, sretno  :Zaljubljen:  ! 
Ja sam nedavno bila kod doktorice na prvom pregledu i čini mi se stvarno super. Potrudila se oko svega i sve mi objasnila. Sad moramo izvadit hormone, napravit briseve, papu i mm spermiogram. Napisala je da sljedeći mj dođem na pregled i vadim hormone. Jel se to obavlja isti dan? Nazovem 1.dc i naručim se?
Thanks

----------


## Muma

*piki* draga sretno!!! 
*špelkica* tako je, zoveš 1.dc, možeš napomenut sestrama da moraš vaditi hormone, isti dan ćeš obaviti i pregled i vađenje krvi - to je sve na istom katu. Sretno!

----------


## mativa

Piki ... Bubekica sretno na transferu~~~~~
Ajvi dobrodosla na forum gdje se svi zajedno veselimo ili tugujemo...gdje smo si podrska jer najbolje znamo kroz sta se sve mora proci da bi postale majke...

----------


## clematis

> *clematis* odi sutra, 4. dan sigurno nećeš u postupak, sretno!


Curke hvala na savjetu, danas sam bila gori i doktor me stavio u postupak. Da sam dosla u ponedjeljak odgodio bi me za sljedeci ciklus.

----------


## Sandra1971

*piki, bubekica, clemantis* sretno!!!

----------


## piki

clematis odlično! Sretno u postupku!

----------


## bubekica

Piki  :fige:  za srijedu! Ja jednu uspavani zimsku mrvicu! Stvorenu na hladnom, cuvanu na hladnom i rodjenu zimi!
Clematis, super!  Mozes li mi u pp poslati kad je bila zadnja stimulacija, kojim lijekovima i koji su sad lijekovi?
Svim drugim suborkama s brda saljem pusu, ako je netko gore u ponedjeljak, nek se javi za kavu, bit cu bez muza pa da ubijem dosadu...

----------


## clematis

dc mi je danas dao da vadim neke hormone, estradiol i jos nesta ( zaboravila sam kaj) jel to uobicajno ili, jer zadnji put nisam vadila te hormone kad sam pocela sa klomifenima.
e da, dao mi je samo menopure i da se vidimo u petak, kaj je to, to? nema folikometrije?

----------


## bubekica

> dc mi je danas dao da vadim neke hormone, estradiol i jos nesta ( zaboravila sam kaj) jel to uobicajno ili, jer zadnji put nisam vadila te hormone kad sam pocela sa klomifenima.
> e da, dao mi je samo menopure i da se vidimo u petak, kaj je to, to? nema folikometrije?


Estradiol i progesteron se prate u stimulaciji, da se prati napredak folikula i da se moze odrediti kad se daje stoperica. Pa danas te pregledao uzv zar ne? U petak ti je prva folikulometrija, nema potrebe prije, budi bez brige.

----------


## clematis

> Estradiol i progesteron se prate u stimulaciji, da se prati napredak folikula i da se moze odrediti kad se daje stoperica. Pa danas te pregledao uzv zar ne? U petak ti je prva folikulometrija, nema potrebe prije, budi bez brige.


thnx na info, mislila sam da sam sve iscitala a danas ko zlatna ribica sve mi isparilo iz glave.

Da danas sam bila na pregledu, nije bilo ugodno, cak je skoro doslo do velike neugode, naime tek mi je drugi dan ciklusa....

----------


## nov@

Bok cure, evo mi u ponedjeljak krećemo opet gore. Kakva je situacija, jesu gužve ovih dana? Da dođemo oko 10-11, jelda...?

----------


## bubekica

Clematis, ne brini, svi mi dodjemo crveni gore, nagledaju se oni toga. I ja sam ovaj put krenula 2.dc.
Nova, da, iza 10.... Sretno!

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala svima na toploj dobrodošlici i sretno svim curama koje će ovaj tjedan boraviti na brdu.
Pitanjce glede vađenja hormona - koliko se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## hrki

Bokić drage moje!
Eto da se i ja malo javim.Jučer sam bila gore 2.dan ciklusa i ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec.U dogovoru sa endokrinologom treba mi se korigirati terapija. TSH je 0,33 malo je prenizak za postupak mora biti oko 2,5.Endometrij je isto bio predebeo oko 4,4 mm i na UZV je dr.A primijetio jedan polip koji ako se ne otkine sam budemo riješili histeroskopijm.Zna li možda netko radi li se histeroskopija negdje privatno i kolika je cijena? Svim curama koje su u postupcima želim puno uspjeha,čekalicama beta ogromne beturine.Sretno svima!

----------


## bubekica

*hrki* grlim... za histeroskopiju ti ne znam.. probaj prekopati ovu temu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/12907-Histeroskopija

----------


## mativa

Hrki ja sam bila u 1mj. na histeroskopiji u bolnici i proslo je OK, cula sam da se postupci rade i u privatnim poliklinikama i da je cijena oko 3000kn. Sretno!
Ja sam glumila hrabrost i bila u lokalnoj anesteziji pa sam sve osjetila, tako da ti preporucam opcu anesteziju... oporavak je kratko trajao, za par dana sam bila na poslu...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Bokić drage moje!
> Eto da se i ja malo javim.Jučer sam bila gore 2.dan ciklusa i ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec.U dogovoru sa endokrinologom treba mi se korigirati terapija. TSH je 0,33 malo je prenizak za postupak mora biti oko 2,5.Endometrij je isto bio predebeo oko 4,4 mm i na UZV je dr.A primijetio jedan polip koji ako se ne otkine sam budemo riješili histeroskopijm.Zna li možda netko radi li se histeroskopija negdje privatno i kolika je cijena? Svim curama koje su u postupcima želim puno uspjeha,čekalicama beta ogromne beturine.Sretno svima!


Hrki samo u vezi TSH nije baš da mora za postupak biti 2,5 ako ti je niži je bolje ali opet tebi je ispod donje granice da ga digneš do 1 to bi ti bilo super, ja zatrudnila sa TSH ispod 1 (i to pod terapijom inače mi je bio viši)

----------


## amazonka

Hrki, histerteroskopiju ti od privatnika radi dr. R. u Viliju. Nema anestezije i nije bolno. Doma ideš odmah. Za cijenu ti je najbolje tamo nazvati.

----------


## hrki

Hvala vam curke puno na informacijama.
Bubekica, držim palčeve za sutra da ovaj FET bude dobitan

----------


## snupi

U viliju sa anestezijom-2000 kn

----------


## NINA30

Ovo pitanje je vjerojatno bilo već milijun puta ali sam preenervozna da bi vrtila unazad molim vas za pomoć,upravo sam dobila mensturaciju znači oko 17:00 jel to danas 1DC ili što ....a uvijek dobijem ujutro nemam pojma što se sad dogodilo trebam sutra zvati neznam što sestri da kažem koji mi je dan ciklusa!!!!!

----------


## *DJ*

> Ovo pitanje je vjerojatno bilo već milijun puta ali sam preenervozna da bi vrtila unazad molim vas za pomoć,upravo sam dobila mensturaciju znači oko 17:00 jel to danas 1DC ili što ....a uvijek dobijem ujutro nemam pojma što se sad dogodilo trebam sutra zvati neznam što sestri da kažem koji mi je dan ciklusa!!!!!


Danas ti je 1.dc  :Wink:  Sretno!

----------


## Muma

> Ovo pitanje je vjerojatno bilo već milijun puta ali sam preenervozna da bi vrtila unazad molim vas za pomoć,upravo sam dobila mensturaciju znači oko 17:00 jel to danas 1DC ili što ....a uvijek dobijem ujutro nemam pojma što se sad dogodilo trebam sutra zvati neznam što sestri da kažem koji mi je dan ciklusa!!!!!


Ako je krenulo crveno, danas je 1.dc (vječita dilema...)

----------


## bubekica

Nina30, danas je 1dc., al mozes se i napravit blesava pa sestri na tel umjesto dc reci - dobila sam jucer u 17h  :Wink:

----------


## piki

Ja sam znala dobiti i poslije 17 pa su mi rekli da je to 1 dc. 
Jedini je problem da ako si noćna ptica kao ja pa dobiš iza pola noći kaj onda? Srećom još mi se nije dogodilo (ali kak sam dugo u svemu ovome stigne i to  :Laughing: )
Sretno svima gore!

----------


## NINA30

Ako suprug nema dopunsko koliko plaća spermiogram?

----------


## mima235

Ništa se ne plaća jer šifra na uputnici mora biti neplodnost.

----------


## mara33

Prije nekoliko  mjeseci bila sam u postupku kod dr.D na VV.Mjesec pred postupak uzimala sam kontracepcijske pilule.Zanima me je li uzimanje kontracepcijskih pilula sada standardna procedura na VV jer to znači da bi sa stimulacijom krenula tek slijedeći mjesec.Inače, imam sve moguće nalaze i potvrde koje trebaju za postupak. Ukratko, da li je neka od vas išla u stimulaciju sa gonalima i slično a da prije toga nije uzimala kontracepcijske pilule?

----------


## bubekica

*mara33* nije standardna procedura, ovisi o stanju jajnika. najcesce se kontracepcijske pilule daju curama s policisticnim jajnicima.

----------


## riba76

Mara33 - ja sam isla s gonalima bez pilula.
Bubekica - Vidim iz potpisa da je beta 29.4.kak je proslo danas,koliko ih je vraceno?
Drzim velike fige za ovaj put..... :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*riba76* vracene su morula i blastocista, sve je proslo ok  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*mara33* ja sam bila 4 puta u postupku i niti jednom nisam uzimala kontracepciju tako da to nije standard na VV

----------


## mara33

Hvala na odgovorima.Niti ja prije nisam uzimala kontracepciju, osim ovog zadnjeg puta.Sada sam u dobi 40+ pa mislim da mi nije dala zbog toga jer želi dobiti više js kada se krene stimulacijom.Nažalost taj zadnji put pojavila se neka cista  pa smo išli samo s klomifenom i nije bilo uspjeha.Zato mi se i ne ide ponovno na kontracepciju.
Sandra ako je 1971 tvoja godina rođenja tada smo nas dvije slične po godinama.Je li ima šanse da žene sa 42 godine uđu u postupak na teret HZZO-a?
Inače kod mene je sve OK ali moj muž osim što je uvijek imao loš spermiogram(OA), prije dvije godine operirao je karcinom testisa i prošao dvije kemoterapije zbog čega sada idemo u postupak sa njegovom smrznutom spermom koja je zamrznuta poslije operacije a prije kemoterapije  .Iako mi je sad šansa manja nego li bila prije nekoliko godina kada sam često išla u postupke sada mi je mnogo lakše jer sam rodila dijete prije dvije godine koje se eto srećom  začelo  i bez pomoći liječnika.

----------


## 123beba

Mara33, drzim  :fige:  da sve bude ok i da dobijete seku ili bracu! Sretno!

Bubekica puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!! Sretno!

----------


## piki

mare33 pozdrav! Ja nikad nisam imala ciste a dva puta do sad sam išla u stimulaciju i svaki put s kontracepcijom. Baš me zanimalo bih li to mogla preskočiti i sad vidim da može. Imaš pdf otvoren na temu postupci preko HZZOa za žene iznad 42 god.

----------


## Sandra1971

*mara33* je, godina rođenja i nakon slijedećeg postupka mi odustajemo...kod nas oboje su svi nalazi ok, dijagnozu nemamo praktično nikakvu, tj.ne znamo zašto ne ide.... na VV je dr. rekao da ne primaju 42+

----------


## Inesz

> Je li ima šanse da žene sa 42 godine uđu u postupak na teret HZZO-a?
> Inače kod mene je sve OK ali moj muž osim što je uvijek imao loš spermiogram(OA), prije dvije godine operirao je karcinom testisa i prošao dvije kemoterapije zbog čega sada idemo u postupak sa njegovom smrznutom spermom koja je zamrznuta poslije operacije a prije kemoterapije  ..


Ima šanse da u ovakvim slučajevima na teret HZZO-a u postupak ide žena starija od 42. godine ako joj je FSH manji ili jedna 12 i ako joj je AMH veći ili jedanak 5 pmol/L.

----------


## nov@

Upomoć  :Smile:  U subotu sam mislila da sam dobila M. ali ipak je to bilo neko smeđe brljavljenje i tako sve do danas kad se napokon pojavilo crveno ali oskudno- ujutro jednom i popodne jednom. 
To je meni sad kao 1.dc ili? Inače moje M nisu nikad bile takve, ovo je prvi put nešto takvo da se događa pa sam zbunjena jer sve to brljavljenje više liči na kraj menge a ne na početak kad curi na sve strane, ak me razumijete  :Rolling Eyes:  
Čekam tu M da napokon krenemo gore, a sad ovo....

----------


## bubekica

kad krene crveno, to je 1dc.  :Wink:

----------


## nov@

:Smile:  i ja se uvjeravam da je tako, al ovo je taaaaako oskudno. Otići ću najvjerovatnije u četvrtak gore, pa šta bude bude  :Smile: 
I brine me ovo, nešto se čudno dešava...




> kad krene crveno, to je 1dc.

----------


## Muma

*nov@* sretno!!!

----------


## zeljka84

Pozdrav svima!
Evo mene ponovno pravac VV. Prosla je skoro godina dana od zadnjeg postupka i sad sve ispocetka..Danas sam dobila i narucila me u cetvrtak 3.dan i krecem u postupak. Pitam dr koliko vrijede nalazi a ona mi kaze godinu dana??ja mislila 6 mj, ne duze. Nisam nista ponovno vadila jer je u 10.mj sve bilo ok al se nadam da me nece sad u cetvrtak vratit da vadim sve ispocetka!
sretno svima!

----------


## 123beba

Piki, sretno danas!!!! Mislilm puno na tebe i držim  :fige:  da sve bude savršeno!!!!

----------


## Muma

*zeljka84* sretno! Iako me čudi da si dobila inf da nalazi vrijede godinu dana. Koliko ja znam, sve cure ponavljaju briseve i markere svakih 6 mjeseci.
*piki* draga javi nam lijepe vijesti!

----------


## bubekica

*muma, zeljka84* moji brisevi su iz 9mj., a papa iz 6.mj. (to su oni za koje doktor zna, ponavljala sam ja kasnije, al nisam prijavila) i nije me nis trazio...
*piki* cekamo lijepe vijesti.

----------


## Muma

*bubek* ne traže oni odmah nalaze, meni je isto prošlo 7-8 mjeseci između ponavljanja. Ali kad već prođe više vremena onda traže. Ovisi koliko je željki prošlo vremena od zadnjih nalaza. Ne znači da doktor neće inzistirati.

----------


## bubekica

pa kaze da je vadila u 10mj., kaj ne?

----------


## Muma

Ah, plavuša krivo shvatila taj dio posta.  :škartoc:  Ako su nalazi iz 10mj onda će ziher biti ok.

----------


## bubekica

ne plavusa nego trudnica  :Razz:

----------


## piki

Evo me konačno. Na moje iznenađenje naš borac je preživio odmrzavanje i vraćen na čuvanje. Beta će biti 30.4.
Hvala cure na dobrim željama!

----------


## 123beba

Piki, želim ti predivan kraj mjeseca! Da kao što se tvoja mrvica izborila na odmrzavanju da se tako izbori i za ostanak kod mame!!!!

----------


## marincezg

> Evo me konačno. Na moje iznenađenje naš borac je preživio odmrzavanje i vraćen na čuvanje. Beta će biti 30.4.
> Hvala cure na dobrim željama!


draga piki zelim ti svu srecu......   :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

MUMA,BUBEKICA ja sam kod doktorice i kad sam je telefonski zvala da znam jel trebam ponovit sad prije postupka rekla mi je 1 god vrijede...i meni je bilo cudno ali nisam je pitala dal me zeza :Smile: 
radila sam ja papu krajem2.mj kod ginicke al jos cekam nalaz

----------


## zeljka84

> Evo me konačno. Na moje iznenađenje naš borac je preživio odmrzavanje i vraćen na čuvanje. Beta će biti 30.4.
> Hvala cure na dobrim željama!


sretno!!

----------


## bubekica

cure, molim vas, ako netko ima iskustva - koliko se na VV ceka izmedju 2 stimulacije?

----------


## Sandra1971

> Evo me konačno. Na moje iznenađenje naš borac je preživio odmrzavanje i vraćen na čuvanje. Beta će biti 30.4.
> Hvala cure na dobrim željama!


 :Very Happy:  sretno!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Bubekica* ja baš i nemam previše iskustva, ali meni je svaka 3.mj. govorio da dođem, s tim da sam 1.put primala menopure (ožujak 2012.) pa za 3 mj.klomifene (lipanj 2012.) onda sam si sama napravila pauzu i nisam išla u rujnu kako mi je rekao, nego u studenom...tad sam bila na gonalima i zadnje sad u ožujku smo imali prirodni ciklus....

----------


## Kadauna

*Cure... presvucite se/izaberite novi avatar (imate ga u galeriji u postavkama),  imamo akciju ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST 27.04.2013. pa bar do tada u znak solidarnost ako već nećete ili ne možete doći, stavite novi avatar* :Yes: *

HVALA  

ova se akcija tiče svih nas, i onih koji su već postali roditelji iz MPO-a, i onih koji to još nisu postali i onih koji su odlučili ne ići na MPO nakon dijagnoze neplodnosti i onih koji su odlučili posvojiti i onih koji imaju sestru, brata, kuma, prijateljicu, susjedu koja se bori s neplodnošću... ajmo se presvući!
*

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Cure čekamo nalaz od punkcije testisa već više od dva tjedna, rečeno nam je da će biti za 10-15 dana...šta mislite da zovem gore? I na koji broj da zovem? Jel imala neka slično iskustvo?

----------


## bubekica

nazovi, pretpostavljam da koji god broj da nazoves da ce te preusmjerit na onaj pravi. sretno!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala bubekica!Zvala sam, sestra provjerila, kaže nije doktor još riješio...ništa preostaje nam čekanje...

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdrav svima..ja polako odbrojavam..i pripremam se (psihički)  :Raspa:  :štrika: 

Imaj par pitanja--trebam donjeti uputnicu za postupak: zna li netko treba li na njoj pisati bolničko ili ambulantno lječenje??
                    --te da li imate pravo na putni nalog svaki put kad odlazite'?
Pozdrav...i sretno svima...

----------


## Muma

Treba pisati mpo postupak, ili ivf postupak (barem je meni tak pisalo). Uzmi ponavljajući putni nalog i upisuj datume svaki put kad si gore! Sretno!!!

----------


## piki

Da nadopunim mumu uz MPO postupak ide šifra od ambulantnog liječenja.

----------


## orhideja.

odlično--hvala vam...
da,za ambulantno ide višekratni nalog--dok za bolničko ne može..  Ništa--otiću promjenit sve.. Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## zeljka84

Orhideja- ja bila sad u četvrtak,uzela uputnicu za mpo postupak, ambulantno liječenje i višekratni putni nalog. dala mi je menopur 3 ampule/dan do ponedjeljka kad sam opet gore u 8.prošli puta sam bila na gonalima

----------


## orhideja.

*Željka84* Sretno... i Hvala.. 
ja čekam vješticu....još cca tj.dana pa i ja startam

----------


## zeljka84

Hvala, trebat ce mi puuuno srece :Smile:

----------


## clematis

jel ide neka od vas u utorak na vv, ja sam na punkciji

----------


## clematis

ok, imam jedan hitni slucaj. Naime danas sam jednostavno zaboravila otic kod javnog biljeznika ovjeriti potvrdu a sutra mi je punkcija. Jel se ja smijem gore pojavit bez toga sa obecanjem da ce muz donijet kasnije popodne?
Ako ne onda cu jebeno zakasniti na punkciju jer u zg niti jedan biljeznik ne radi prije 8 a ja gore trebam biti najkasnije u pol 8-8.

----------


## snupi

pa  nek ti dragi obavi kaj treba pa nek ode  do biljeznika, valjda ne bude bilo nikakvih problema, al vam ga kompliciraju stvari sa tim biljeznikom . Nadam se da da to za Petrovu ne treba!

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da je transfer krajnji rok, ne brini, a gore se pojavite na vrijeme - ti moras primiti injekcije!

----------


## clematis

ma to sam i mislila ali oni ne mogu ovjeriti moj potpis onda, znaci i ja moram kod njih. 
Ma ima jedan u maksimirskoj 3, radi ujutro al od 8, e sad si ja mislim da li da odem prvo kod njih pa onda na vv ili da ipak riskiram i odem na vv i kazem jbg zaboravili smo i najbolje sto mozemo je da ga donesemo nakon punkcije odmah to jutro.

----------


## bubekica

Veci rizik ti je kasniti na punkciju nego doci bez tog papira.

----------


## *DJ*

> ma to sam i mislila ali oni ne mogu ovjeriti moj potpis onda, znaci i ja moram kod njih. 
> Ma ima jedan u maksimirskoj 3, radi ujutro al od 8, e sad si ja mislim da li da odem prvo kod njih pa onda na vv ili da ipak riskiram i odem na vv i kazem jbg zaboravili smo i najbolje sto mozemo je da ga donesemo nakon punkcije odmah to jutro.


Imas odmah ispod VV javnog biljeznika, u zajcevoj prema merkuru.
Mi smo platili 109 kn - dosta i malo su neljubazni.

----------


## piki

Da se malo ubacim vezano uz ovjeru od javnog bilježnika. Ja svaki put taj papir donesem tek na transfer. Je da se oni malo čude kao pa zar to još niste predali, ali ne predajem prije jer ako slučajno ne dođe do transfera ne treba ni ovjera, ostane za sljedeći put i ne moramo ponovo plaćati.

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru.
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## mativa

Piki ja mislim da se to samo jednom ovjeri i da se cuva u dosjeu.....

----------


## reny123

Obzirom da imate pravo na postupke preko HZZO-a, ovjera spada u trošak postupka. Nadam se da podnosite zahtjeve HZZO-u da vam refundira novac. Kao i putne naloge.

----------


## piki

> Piki ja mislim da se to samo jednom ovjeri i da se cuva u dosjeu.....


Ne znam, meni su rekli da mi za FET treba nova ovjera, da je za svaki transfer potrebna nova.
A za refundiranje se nisam ni sjetila. Moram ispitati to! Samo odnesem račun na HZZO ili?

----------


## bubekica

> Piki ja mislim da se to samo jednom ovjeri i da se cuva u dosjeu.....


ovjera je potrebna za svaki postupak, bio svjezi ili FET. provjereno.

----------


## orhideja.

*reny123*  nisam znala da refundiraju i za ovjeru??

----------


## reny123

Ne znam da li je itko poslao takav zahtjev na HZZO. Po logici stvari, troškove postupka plaća HZZO, a trošak je i ovjera. Na vašem mjestu ja bih slala zahtjeve za povrat na HZZO i žalila se ako rješenje bude negativno.

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* jeste li imali problema s ovjerenim pristankom?
*u dobru i zlu* jel stigao nalaz?

----------


## ivana2198

Pozdrav svima... 
kada se na VV ide u drugi postupak ( a prvi mi je bio u 07/2012) jel se moraju opet vaditi
hormoni i sve to? Jasno mi je za papu i briseve..  Ja sam se naručila kod dr. A. 3 dan ciklusa
jel to ok?????

----------


## bubekica

nema razloga da ponavljas hormone, a ako ce biti potrebno, ponovit ces ih kad dodjes 3dc (sto je ok). sretno!

----------


## sami_os

Evo da se javim..beta 0,2. Već sam se isplakala ovih dana jer sam osjetila da nemam nikakvih simptoma a i radila sam test u nedjelju tako da danas nisam u šoku..ali plakat ću još neko vrijeme  :Smile:  U 7. mj se javljam doktoru pa ćemo vidjeti šta i kada dalje..Cure pratiti ću vas i dalje i puno sreće svima kojima je to potrebno  :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

sami_os :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

*samo_os*  :Love:

----------


## hrki

sami_os,grlim draga :Love:

----------


## sami_os

Hvala vam svima  :Smile:  Konačno znam na čemu sam i pravim planove za dalje, najgore je čekati... Meni je ovo prvi IVF, nakon 4 AIH. Kad vidim koliko ste sve uporne i šta prolazite-divim vam se  :Naklon:  Nisam znala hoću li imati snage za dalje ali ne odustajemo!!  :Smile:

----------


## piki

sami_os naravno da ne odustajete, oporavi se i hrabro dalje :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*sami_os*  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*sami_os*  :Love:  skupi snage i hrabro dalje

----------


## Vanesa

Dali ima tu cura koja je imala transfer 13.04.? mislim bile smo u istoj grupi.

----------


## clematis

> *clematis* jeste li imali problema s ovjerenim pristankom?
> *u dobru i zlu* jel stigao nalaz?


sve me sramota pisat o tom, naime u uto smo imali punkciju i ja naravno nisam donijela ovjereni pristanak, ali nitko me nije niti pitao pa sam se pravila luda  :Very Happy: 
Taj dan sam si rekla da odmah nakon punkcije idem u jb ovjerit da mi se opet to ne desi. I necete vjerovat sinoc se oko 10 navecer sjetim da sam OPET zaboravila ici kod javnog biljeznika.....
cijelu noc sam se okretala u krevetu sva jadna i glupa da kako mi se to opet moglo desit. svasta sam si izvrtila u glavi i osjecala sam se bas jako jadno.
Danas sam u pol 8 ujutro otrcala kod onog jb u zajcevoj, fala bogu da su tamo bile i odmah su me primile na red te sam za 5 min dobila ovjeren taj pristanak. 
Naravno sestre me nisu niti pitale za to  :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljka84

Cure, ima li koja punkciju u subotu?

----------


## Kadauna

*Hej cure, koliko vas dolazi na šetnju za plodnost u subotu na Trg Bana Jelačića? Čini se da se MInistar Ostojić najavio doći ali i neki liječnici i biolozi.......... 

Koliko vas/nas pacijentica i pacijenata dolazi?*

----------


## orhideja.

aaaa.i ta ovjera..i ja imam "problem" 
čekam da dobijem...pa 3dc krećemo--ali MM je neplanski otišao na teren (a nismo ovjerili) nevjerujem da će se MM vratit s terena do 3dc--mogu li sad pojavit se gore bez tih papira???

----------


## Vanesa

Ja imam pitanje, uz Estrofem i Utrogestan dali je moguće dobit mengu? Ja sutra trebam vadit betu a danas mi je 29 dan ciklusa a inače su mi kratki dobijam mengu na 24. E sad ja sam još prije dva dana napravila test i pokazao je pozitivno blijeda crtica ali tako mi je isto bilo i u prvoj trudnoći. Dali ovi lijekovi mogu utjecati na pozitivan test?

----------


## Inesz

cure, koliko dugo se čekaju nalazi hormona-fsh i amh na VV?

----------


## zeljka84

> aaaa.i ta ovjera..i ja imam "problem" 
> čekam da dobijem...pa 3dc krećemo--ali MM je neplanski otišao na teren (a nismo ovjerili) nevjerujem da će se MM vratit s terena do 3dc--mogu li sad pojavit se gore bez tih papira???


orhideja- clematis je rekla da je sestre nisu trazile i da je bez papira napravila punkciju pa  kad dodje muz ovjerite i doneses gore.ak te pitaju kazi da ces donest sljedeci puta jer je muz bio na terenu. mislim da ti nece pravit problem

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*bubekica* nismo još dobili nalaz  :Sad: ...molim Boga da stigne sutra jer ću više izluditi....svako jutro sjedim na terasi i čekam poštara, kad ga vidim da dolazi doslovno se počnem tresti..a on samo produži... :Sad: 

*sami_os* žao mi je...

----------


## Rominka

Inesz, ja sam nalaze dobila unutar dva tjedna, s time da je dr. A znao i prije mene.

----------


## mg1975

*Kadauna* ja mislim da budem stigla.....

----------


## sami_os

U dobru i zlu, Muma, Sandra1971, piki...hvala vam svima i sretno  :fige:

----------


## beb - san

Cure pomoc, dobila danas u 19 a trebam se javiti prvi dan da treci dan za davanje hormona a sutra je subota? Dal da zovem ili ne? Pomoc.....????!!!!!!

----------


## 123beba

ne moraš zvati... samo se pojaviš... sretno!

----------


## bubekica

> Cure pomoc, dobila danas u 19 a trebam se javiti prvi dan da treci dan za davanje hormona a sutra je subota? Dal da zovem ili ne? Pomoc.....????!!!!!!


Odes samo gore sutra ujutro!
Sretno!

----------


## orhideja.

helppp i meni--ako ima netko tu trenutno...
jučer i danas imam "iscjedak" samo na papiru....trebala sam sutra-prekosutra dobit, e sad..otići ujutro ili čekati ????

----------


## bubekica

> helppp i meni--ako ima netko tu trenutno...
> jučer i danas imam "iscjedak" samo na papiru....trebala sam sutra-prekosutra dobit, e sad..otići ujutro ili čekati ????


Treba krenuti bas crveno da se to smatra prvim danom ciklusa. Pretpostavljam da ce to biti sutra, onda ides u ponedjeljak, bez narucivanja (subotom se ne zove). Ako je danas krenulo crveno, sutra idi gore.

----------


## orhideja.

ma inače mi samo "pljusne" a sad i pretprošli ciklus--imam ewo drugi dan ovako...više je rozkasto :/ nezz ako odem da ce bit rano--a opet ako mi bude kasno... oo, koja dilema..koma

----------


## orhideja.

i pretprošli mj mi 2dana iscjedak, treći je pljusnulo... :/ sad nezz ako odem sutra da je rano--ali ako ne odem da će u pon biti kasno...koja dilema aaa

----------


## orhideja.

sorry nisam vidjela da je prebacilo na drugu str,pa sam ponovno pisala... Sorryyy...
Jadan moj wc danas  :Laughing: 
Ipak mislim da sad i psiha utječe na to...ali koliko god gledala--nije mi to to...tako da sam ja u ponedjeljak gore-pa kak bude
*bubekica*  hvala ti punooo  :Zaljubljen:  :Naklon:

----------


## bubekica

Mora pljusnut  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## orhideja.

Pljusnulo je jutros... Kakvo olakšanje.

----------


## Muma

> Pljusnulo je jutros... Kakvo olakšanje.


 :Klap:  Sretno u ponedjeljak! Možda se i vidimo gore  :Wink:

----------


## špelkica

Cure, do koliko sati se moram pojaviti za vađenje hormona? Ako isti dan obavim pregled kad je to otprilike? Pitam radi posla. Thanks!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Cure, do koliko sati se moram pojaviti za vađenje hormona? Ako isti dan obavim pregled kad je to otprilike? Pitam radi posla. Thanks!


Ja sam mislim morala do 8h sjećam se da sam došla ranije, brzo sam došla na red, tako da sam u 8.05h već izašla od doktora A. (nisam imala pregled već je samo pogledao nalaze od CB-a, i od mm-a).

----------


## orhideja.

[QUOTE=špelkica;2399979]Cure, do koliko sati se moram pojaviti za vađenje hormona? Ako isti dan obavim pregled kad je to otprilike? Pitam radi posla. Thanks![/QUOTE

i meni su rekli u 8h. 8:05 sam bila gotova-jedino sam poslje čekala do oko 11h dogovor s doktoricom.

*muma* hvala

----------


## bubekica

vidimo se u ponedjeljak!

----------


## orhideja.

koliko vidim--sutra bi moglo biti gužve na brdu  :Very Happy:  
sretno svima...vidimo se..

----------


## mativa

Sretno!!!~~~~~~~~

----------


## clematis

ej, pa i ja sam sutra na brdu, ali samo da mi daju inekciju  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

cure puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima  !
*muma* za jedno lijepo srčeko sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

neizvjesnost i isčekivanje prošlo....počinjemo...
dosta gužve je bilo (iako sam ja u svom svijetu bila  :scared:  :drama: ,valjda od nervoze) jesam li ja poseban slučaj,ili?  :Confused:  :Laughing:

----------


## orhideja.

nadam se da je i ostalima sve ok bilo?? --i sretno svima  :fige:  :fige: 
menopur+natri vag+siofor 850mg
pije li tko siofor (mislim da je rekla dokt 1 ili 2 )  :Confused:

----------


## sami_os

> neizvjesnost i isčekivanje prošlo....počinjemo...
> dosta gužve je bilo (iako sam ja u svom svijetu bila ,valjda od nervoze) jesam li ja poseban slučaj,ili?


Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*orhideja.* sretno s pikanjem! Nek završi s plusićem krajem ciklusa!
*tina29* hvala ti!  :Kiss:  Imamo jedno kuckajuće malo srčeko!  :Very Happy:  Još uvijek ne vjerujem!

----------


## ljubilica

*muma*  :Very Happy:  presretna sam

----------


## wanna be mommy

Bravo Muma, cestitam!!!

----------


## orhideja.

*Muma* Čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
 hvala vam na željama  :Naklon:  :Smile:

----------


## sami_os

> *orhideja.* sretno s pikanjem! Nek završi s plusićem krajem ciklusa!
> *tina29* hvala ti!  Imamo jedno kuckajuće malo srčeko!  Još uvijek ne vjerujem!


Muma predivno, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Hvala vam svima! Držim palčeve da sve koje još niste doživite to što prije!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma* draga čestitam!!!!

----------


## hrki

Muma,čestitam na srčeku :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bubekica ,da vrijeme do bingo postupka što prije prođe :Yes: 
Orhideja,sretno!

----------


## Nellie

*Muma* čestitam!!!

*Vanesa* kasnim sa čitanjem, pa i odgovorom. Ja isto imam kratke cikluse. Sa Utrogestanima sam procurila, taman na dan kad sam trebala dobiti, 4 dana prije bete, a sa Estrofemom nisam, ali svejedno nije bilo trudnoće. Ali to je samo moj primjer. Ima kakvih novosti? Nisam baš u toku u posljednje vrijeme.

*Orhideja* ja kao i Piki, čekam sve do transfera, pa tek tada idem kod j.bilježnika. Zakaj da plaćam, a ne daj Bože ne bude transfera.

*Bubekica* ja sam bila u punoj stimulaciji s Menopurima 11./12.mj., pa u prirodnom postupku s Klomifenima 1./2.mj.. Nakon toga mi je dr D. rekla da dođem ponovno u 4.mj., pa da vidimo kakva je situacija. Doduše, došla sam već pred kraj mjeseca jer sam 29.3. procurila. Njoj se to činilo prerano jer mi je rekla da sam u kratkom periodu imala 2 stimulacije, pa da me ona ne bi stavljala u stimulaciju prije 6.mj.. Na kraju sam ipak počela sa kontracepcijom zbog pcos, pa je dogovoreno da dođem nakon što popijem kutiju Yasmin-a, da vidimo kakvo je stanje sa cistama. Sad sam u sub bila gore, kod dr A. i on je odlučio da idemo u punu stimulaciju sa Gonalima. Ne znam kakvo im je inače pravilo sa razmacima između stimulacija, ali evo, možda ti moj primjer pomogne.

----------


## bubekica

*Nellie* super za start!  :fige:  za uspjesni postupak! hvala na objasnjenju.

----------


## žeki

hi svima! 
Vanesa ja sam bila 13.04 na transferu. Juče mi je beta bila 3044 u pon. idem dr.A 
A ti?

----------


## Nellie

> *Nellie* super za start!  za uspjesni postupak! hvala na objasnjenju.


Hvala na željama!
Nije me bilo neko vrijeme, pa tek sada vidim tvoj potpis. Žao mi je!  :Love:

----------


## mativa

Bubekica stvarno sam mislila da ce ovaj put uspjeti... :Sad:

----------


## Vanesa

Više neznam dali sam tu objavila ili ne, moja beta 
 441- 13dpt
 2003,7 -16dpt
U ponedeljak na pregled kod Dr A. da vidimo kakva je situacija. Svim curama puno sreće i uspjeha.

----------


## Sandra1971

*Vanesa* čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*Vanesa* inkognitušo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andi33

Pozdrav svima,pomagajte.Molim vas gdje se radi UZV skrotuma(s dopplerom).

----------


## andi33

Ida molim vas kako se zove androlog,mm bio kod nekoga Kristijana Peroš(specij.interne medicine)

----------


## hrki

Vanesa,čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## orhideja.

Vanesa čestitke i od mene

----------


## orhideja.

Andi33 uzv je mm radio kod nas u bolnicu-uputnicu daje dokt opce prakse. Da, dr Peroš je andr...

----------


## orhideja.

> Ida molim vas kako se zove androlog,mm bio kod nekoga Kristijana Peroš(specij.interne medicine)


Da,da..to je taj  :Wink:

----------


## andi33

Ok hvala puno,sve jasno,pozdrav i sretno..

----------


## mativa

Vanesa i Zeki cestitam!!! Lijepo je vidjeti lijepe vijesti....

----------


## bubekica

*žeki* jesi mozda vadila na VV, bila s muzem po nalaz? vidjela sam jednu crnu zensku kako drzi nalaz velike bete 3000 i nesto dok sam ja cekala gore  :Smile: 

cestitam!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Bubek stigao nam je jučer nalaz, ništa nisu pronašli..upućeni smo na biopsiju testisa, tako da je naša avantura na VV završila...puno vas sve pozdravljam i želim svima ubrzo velike bete!!!

----------


## bubekica

*u dobru i zlu* jako mi je zao, nemam rijeci  :Sad: 
od srca ti drzim fige da biopsijom nadju decke!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

hvala draga..ovaj put neću biti jako optimistična, šta bude, bude...
vidim da i kod tebe loše vijesti..držite se, možda nam jesen objema bude sretnija  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

:Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

Danas na brdu poprilično tiho. Kaže sestra da nisu navikle tako malo raditi.

----------


## orhideja.

*u dobru i zlu*  :Love:  žao mi je...skupite snage i strpljenja, te u nove pohode.....vijeruj--bit će bolje... sretno vam želim

----------


## riba76

drage djevojke,
nije me bilo jedno vrijeme.
čestitam svim novim trudnicama - a vidim da ih ima!!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
čekalicima puno dobre vibre, a ostalima držim fige za dalje...
mi se spremamo po svoje smrzliće u lipnju..uff..

Ajvi, baš me zanima kaj je sestra koju sam jutros dobila na telefon onda bila preživčana ako im nije bila gužva?!
baš me uzrujala... :Shock:

----------


## Vanesa

Znala sam da mora biti još netko !!!!! Sad neznam koja si ti, ali i ja sam u ponedeljak na pregledu, beta ti je veeeelika

----------


## Vanesa

[QUOTE=žeki;2402305]hi svima! 
Vanesa ja sam bila 13.04 na transferu. Juče mi je beta bila 3044 u pon. idem dr.A 
A ti?
Ja sam sve zbrkala neznam pisati po forumu  :Smile:  a kolika ti je bila prva beta ako si je vadila 26.4? Koliko su ti embrija stavili?

----------


## Ajvi

> Ajvi, baš me zanima kaj je sestra koju sam jutros dobila na telefon onda bila preživčana ako im nije bila gužva?!
> baš me uzrujala...


Valjda si naletila na onu tamno plavu koja je uvijek grumpy. Ostale su se veselo sprešetavale iz sobe u sobu.

----------


## beb - san

čestitam..

----------


## orhideja.

nema aktivnosti na forumu  :Laughing: 
swe se prebacile na trundnice i trudnoću  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
ima li tko u pohodu na brdo--ja sam sutra na punkciji  :scared:  :scared:

----------


## Muma

> nema aktivnosti na forumu 
> swe se prebacile na trundnice i trudnoću 
> ima li tko u pohodu na brdo--ja sam sutra na punkciji


Sretno!!! I samo hrabro!

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala ti , jesi ti stigla do dokt?
hrabrosti mi treba  :Cekam:

----------


## Muma

Nisam još uvijek. Samo zivkam i nikak ništa dogovoriti. Pa mi ne radi doktorica, pa ne radi rtg... Poslala sam upit za privat. Čekam, uglavnom. Kao i ti. 
Znaš možda koliko imaš folikula?

----------


## Sandra1971

Orhideja.morale smo se vidjeti! Tebi danas punkcija,ET u četvrtak, 1JS, jel da? Ja sam u četvrtak na punkciji pa se vidimo!!!!

----------


## orhideja.

*Muma* ne,nisam htjela pitat -onda bi se uspaničila hh, a ovako nezz kaj me čeka ..... a ti-budi upona da vidiš da je sve ok i da možeš uživati
*Sandra1971* ne, danas nisam bila gore (jučer jesam) sutra je punkcija...  Sretno ti u četvrtak  :fige:  (znaš li ti koliko imaš)?

----------


## Muma

*Sandra* sretno u četvrtak, think pink!
*orhideja.* ma i bolje ti je tako, nisam ni ja znala, očekivala sam da će ih biti manje nego što ih je bilo. Bit će ok.  :fige: 
Ja se napokon naručila za 15h!  :Smile:

----------


## serenity1

pozdrav svima,dugo se nisam javljala.al vas zato citam.cestitke svima koje ste uspjele :Very Happy: . ja se danas vratila iz bolnice sa hsg-a. ne bi ponovila nikad vise :Crying or Very sad:  .sad jos samo jedno vadenje krvi i najvjerojatnije sljedeci ciklus u postupak.

----------


## Sandra1971

> Sandra1971[/B] ne, danas nisam bila gore (jučer jesam) sutra je punkcija...  Sretno ti u četvrtak  (znaš li ti koliko imaš)?


o, onda sam sve pomiješala, ne znam kak sam zabrijala da si danas bila gore... tko zna što sam ja pročitala..... al danas sam se s 2 cure baš lijepo napričala, jer je trajalo i trajalo u nastavcima  :Razz: 
Sretno na punkciji sutra!!!!! 
Znam i zato mislim da opet ništa... danas mi je 8DC jedan folikul je 23mm, drugi 12, a treći 9mm.... dr.je u čudu, a i ja... večeras štoperica, al sve mislim da će ovaj najveći otploviti, a ova 2 neće stići narasti  :Laughing:  pa se ne nadam....

----------


## riba76

hej Sandra1971, baš sam se sjetila jučer kaj ima kod tebe.... ajme držim fige....
to je pod klomifenima, podnosiš li ih bolje ovaj put?

----------


## riba76

> Valjda si naletila na onu tamno plavu koja je uvijek grumpy. Ostale su se veselo sprešetavale iz sobe u sobu.


Ajvi, bit će..ona je uvijek nekaj loše volje..
pitala sam bubekicu kaj treba pisati  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra1971

*riba76* draga, nisu klomifeni, stavio me na menopure  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

vidim da se zagužvalo na našem brdu... Držim  :fige:  da iz svega izađu mali, lijepi smotuljci!  :Smile: 

Orhideja, sretno sutra na punkciji... mislim da imate otprilike istu dijagnozu kao mi pa ti želim i isti scenarij... Da odmah uspije!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sandra, neka tvoji folikuli ostanu baš tamo di trebaju i neka budu odlične veličine, js dobre kvalitete i da sve prođe baš onako kako si želiš! Sa prematanjem pelena za cca 40 tjedana  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*123beba* iz tvojih usta.....
vidim,bome prolazi vrijeme - ti ćeš prematati princezu još malo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## orhideja.

> *123beba* iz tvojih usta.....
> vidim,bome prolazi vrijeme - ti ćeš prematati princezu još malo


Potpisujem Sandru1971 ---123beba iz tvojih usta.....  :fige:

----------


## mg1975

*Sandra 1971* sretno u četvrtak, da bude lijepih js... s nestrpljenjem čekamo tvoj update  :Coffee:

----------


## Muma

*orhideja.*  :fige:  javi nam lijepe vijesti!

----------


## Kjara

orhideja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kjara

sandra 1971 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za četvrtak

----------


## riba76

> *riba76* draga, nisu klomifeni, stavio me na menopure


Haha,znaci uspjela si ga uvjerit,svaka cast! :Smile: 
Draga,cvrsto cvrsto drzim fige...ja se psihicki pripremam za sljedeci mjesec i male smrzlice..

----------


## Sandra1971

riba76 nismo ni razgovarali o tome, samo je rekao: "idemo s menopurima"  :Very Happy:  a ja odmah u sebi pomislila  :Klap:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## orhideja.

ewo ja..drage moje -hvalaaaa vam na  :fige: 
dobro je prošlo (iako sam ja mislim bila najuplašenija)  :Laughing: 
imamo 5 js  :Very Happy: 
danas bile 2 punkcije, 4 i 5 js , *Sandra1971* sretno i tebi sutra u rukma doktorice (mislim da doktora nema do ponedjeljka)

----------


## riba76

> riba76 nismo ni razgovarali o tome, samo je rekao: "idemo s menopurima"  a ja odmah u sebi pomislila


hihi, a valjda se i njemu razbistrilo  :Wink: 
sretno sutra, drž se

----------


## riba76

> ewo ja..drage moje -hvalaaaa vam na 
> dobro je prošlo (iako sam ja mislim bila najuplašenija) 
> imamo 5 js 
> danas bile 2 punkcije, 4 i 5 js , *Sandra1971* sretno i tebi sutra u rukma doktorice (mislim da doktora nema do ponedjeljka)


orhideja, glavno da je prošlo, sad držimo fige da se sve oplode.. :fige:

----------


## 123beba

orhideja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!!!!!!!!!!! Da svi budu veseli i aktivni pa da te dočekaju lijepe vijesti, uspješan transfer i VELIKA beta!!!!!!!!!!!!

a što se tiče mene... ja još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da će moja curka uskoro biti tu da ju mazim i pazim... baš sutra idemo na tečaj za trudnice pa se nadam da ćemo se lijepo provesti  :Smile:  

Cure, držim vam  :fige:  da i vi čim prije osjetite svoje bebice ovako kako se sad moja curka okreće! Sretno vam svima!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

Ja tek sad s posla!!!! Uh, muka mi je od pomisli da idem sutra na brdo....
Bravo orhideja. !!!!!! Da se sve oplode  :fige:  
Znam da nema doktora.... šteta.... jer imala bih što za reći.... 
osjetim kako moj junački folikul od 23 mm odlazi... putuje od 21h  :Laughing: 
baš ću pitati doktoricu da li ću uopće ići na punkciju... mislim da nemam zašto...ne vjerujem da su druga 2 išta narasla niti bi mogli biti za išta...

----------


## 123beba

Sandra, nadam se da ipak nije tako... Držim  :fige:  da te osjećaj vara i da danas dobiješ lijepe js! Sretno!!!!!!!!! I naravno, javi kad prođe...

----------


## orhideja.

curkeeeee, zna li tko broj od lab...da provjerin kak se razvijaju??

----------


## Sandra1971

Dan... evo nisam bila u pravu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  imamo 2 JS.... transfer (ako bude sve ok) u subotu!!! Hvala vam svima koje ste me tješile i bile u pravu govoreći da će biti sve ok.... a već sam bila skroz u glavi odustala i pomirila se s tim da neće biti ništa!

----------


## piki

Orhideja odlično! ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum!
Sandra bravo  :Very Happy:  Sad puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za te dvije, da bude sve super i da budeš uskoro ponosna trudnica!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Piki* daj Bože da se tvoje riječi i želje ostvare (kao i moje)  :Very Happy:

----------


## orhideja.

sandra superrrrr---nek imaju tulum kao i moje  :Very Happy:  više od 2 se oplodile-i čekamo ponedjeljak
br je ako nekome treba (01 23 53 909)

----------


## hrki

Sandra,bravo nek se lijepo oplode i da postaneš trudnica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Orhideja,za lijepe vijesti iz laba!

----------


## Sandra1971

*orhideja. hrki* hvala....
*orhideja.* sretno u ponedjeljak!!!

----------


## clematis

vec dva sata zovem doktoricu na vv i ne javlja se  :Sad:   a ja bi rado saznala koja mi je beta

----------


## bubekica

> pozdrav svima,dugo se nisam javljala.al vas zato citam.cestitke svima koje ste uspjele. ja se danas vratila iz bolnice sa hsg-a. ne bi ponovila nikad vise .sad jos samo jedno vadenje krvi i najvjerojatnije sljedeci ciklus u postupak.


draga, koji postupak? da te znam staviti na listu na odbrojavanju...

----------


## Muma

*Sandra1971* woooo hoooooo!  :Very Happy:  nek je najžešći tulum u labu!
*orhideja.* bravo!!! Nek je i vama veselo do ponedjeljka.
*clematis*  :fige:

----------


## clematis

dobila sam doktoricu na tel, beta mi je 39!!! 
jel to ok?

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* danas je 16-i dan od punkcije? beta je mrvu malena, ali moze izaci na dobro. kaj veli doktorica?

----------


## clematis

da danas je 16-i dan od punkcije. Ah doktorica veli da u sub ponavljamo, nije mi bas zvucala preodusevljeno, al ja je nisam bas niti pitala. Samo sam joj rekla da kaj se mene tice dobro je, jer 39 je puno vise od 0.

----------


## bubekica

drzim najvece fige na svijetu za lijepo duplanje u subotu!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma* draga,  hvala ti!

----------


## clematis

hvala ti bubekica, i ja se nadam da ce se lijepo duplati u sub. Ali opet za mene je i ovo napredak, barem znam da je js sposobna se uvatit na neko vrijeme.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

mislis embrij, ne js?

----------


## clematis

:facepalm:  da mislila sam na embrij

----------


## Sandra1971

*clematis*  :fige:  za subotu i troznamenkastu betu!

----------


## serenity1

rekao je dr.A da ce prvo probat inseminaciju,al ovi u čk nakon hsg-a su rekli bi bilo bolje odmah na ivf,jer da mi jajovod je prohodan al je jako suzen na kraju i da od inseminacije vjerojatno nece biti nista tj. da nece biti uspjesna. e sad vidjet cemo sta ce reci dr. na VV, ipak su oni strucniji. ja sam jos uvijek velika zbunjola u svemu pa ako sam nekaj krivo napisala....sorry  :Embarassed:

----------


## bubekica

Dal ces ic na aih ili ivf ovisi o nalazu hsg-a, ali sumnjam da se ce ici na aih ako je tvoj jedini jajovod slabo prohodan, to nema bas smisla. Sretno!

----------


## riba76

Sandra - odličnoooo!pa to je prelijepa vijest... držimo im objema fige i da ih u subotu obje smjeste di treba  :Smile: 
Clematis,mala je al ne mora znacit nista...drz se...
Zna li Netko je li doktor u lipnju gore?

----------


## Kjara

Sandra1971 bravo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer  :Very Happy: 
Orhideja super~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak :Very Happy: 
Clematis~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za subotu, da bude sve o.k.

----------


## sami_os

Cure, zna li netko koji se lijekovi protiv bolova daju prije punkcije? Prošli put sam loše reagirala na njih, jako sam povraćala pa ih slijedeći put moram izbjeći. DA li je netko uzimao nešto protiv bolova na svoju ruku?

----------


## tina_julija

Koliko znam, čitam i sve ostalo, baš i nije pametno uzimati na svoju ruku tablete... Zašto se ne savjetuješ sa mpo prije punkcije?

----------


## sami_os

> Koliko znam, čitam i sve ostalo, baš i nije pametno uzimati na svoju ruku tablete... Zašto se ne savjetuješ sa mpo prije punkcije?


Ma hoću svakako, imam još vremena  :Smile:  Pokušavam si posložiti  o čemu slijedeći put trebam voditi računa jer kad tamo dođem sve ispari iz glave :Grin:

----------


## mg1975

Sandra1971 ~~~~~~ da se obje oplode, budu vraćene i da se prime  :fige:

----------


## Vanesa

Još se oporavljam od šoka od bete 13 dnt 441 nosim trojke. Tako je bilo u ponedeljak na ultrazvuku :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Još se oporavljam od šoka od bete 13 dnt 441 nosim trojke. Tako je bilo u ponedeljak na ultrazvuku


Trojke! Čestitam!!! Bit će to odmah one big happy family. Želim ti što ljepšu i lakšu trudnoću!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Još se oporavljam od šoka od bete 13 dnt 441 nosim trojke. Tako je bilo u ponedeljak na ultrazvuku


 :Shock:  
Jel se to jedna podijelila?
Cestitam i zelim ti sto laksu i jednostavniju trudnocu  :Yes:

----------


## orhideja.

> Još se oporavljam od šoka od bete 13 dnt 441 nosim trojke. Tako je bilo u ponedeljak na ultrazvuku


Velike čestitke--prava si sretnica.... i sve najbolje , najlakše , najljepše .....

----------


## lberc

vanesa,čestitam,jesu ti bila tri vraćena?

----------


## Sandra1971

*Vanesa*~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  PREKRASNO!!!! Čestitam tebi i tm!!!!!

----------


## Vanesa

Vraćena su mi dva( ne baš dobre kvalitete) i jedan se podjelio :Smile:  toliko o kvaliteti  :Smile: ))). Hvala na čestitkama

----------


## clematis

> Još se oporavljam od šoka od bete 13 dnt 441 nosim trojke. Tako je bilo u ponedeljak na ultrazvuku


trojke - ajme super draga  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu dosadnu i skolsku trudnocu, da uzivas, odmaras, gnjavis muza-puza  :Grin:

----------


## Nellie

*Vanesa* čestitke!

*Clematis* sretno s betom!

*Sandra 1971* sretno sutra na transferu! Ja sam jučer imala transfer, kad si ti bila na punkciji. Sad sam skužila po postovima.

----------


## Sandra1971

Nellie, jesi lezala do mene ili si zadnja išla na ET? Duga crna kosa svezana u rep?

----------


## kika222

Žene, ja sam trenutno na SD pa vas molim nekoliko inf o VV... Otprilike koliko se čeka za lijekove, kakvi su dr i sl.???? Hvala vam...

----------


## Sandra1971

Na VV nema nikakvog čekanja za lijekove ni liste za postupak, a doktor i doktorica su meni osobno super!

----------


## orhideja.

> Žene, ja sam trenutno na SD pa vas molim nekoliko inf o VV... Otprilike koliko se čeka za lijekove, kakvi su dr i sl.???? Hvala vam...


Ja sam u veljači bila na prvom pregledu i kraj travnja je postupak započeo... Dokt su odlični-profesionalni,strpljivi,suosjećajni....

----------


## kika222

Pa prema vašim pričama SD je kao na dr planetu... Hvala vam drage na inf, najvjerojatnije se vidimo na vašem brdu!!!! Pozzz i sretno svima!!!

----------


## Kjara

vanesa :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za trojke i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školsku trudnoću

----------


## hrki

Vanesa,čestitam na trojkama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  !
Clematis,milijun vibri za betu.

----------


## 123beba

> Još se oporavljam od šoka od bete 13 dnt 441 nosim trojke. Tako je bilo u ponedeljak na ultrazvuku


ovo je tako divno!!!!!!!!!!!! Želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću i da za 8,5 mjeseci u svom naručju imaš tri zdrave, lijepe i vesele bebice!

----------


## Nellie

> Nellie, jesi lezala do mene ili si zadnja išla na ET? Duga crna kosa svezana u rep?


Do tebe je bila cura koja je imala FET. Ja sam ova koja je bila zadnja.
Drzim fige za sutra i za sve do kraja!

----------


## orhideja.

Sandra sretno ti sutra

----------


## sami_os

Sandra1971  :fige:  sretno!
Vanesa..ajme  :Very Happy:  i čestitam! Samo nek sve bude ok !

----------


## riba76

Vanesa....svaka časr,pa to je predivno.....fige za urednu i lijepu trudnoću!
I ja sam u šoku,mogu mislit tek ti :Smile: 
To ti je bio 1.ivf?

----------


## riba76

Sandra,sretno danas i da obje vrate...

----------


## Sandra1971

Pozdrav svima,nema ET, ni jedna se nije oplodila

----------


## orhideja.

*Sandra1971*  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:   ne mogu da vjerujem-drži se

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje evo mene da se napokon javim. Nisam baš u toku, nemojte mi zamjerit. Škicnula sam malo i vidjela da neke od vas pitaju za mene. Šaljem vam puuuuno puno zagrljaja i vibrica pa se poslužite kome treba  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam dobro, psihički još i najbolje! Pomirila se sa svime i gledam na cjelokupnu situaciju kao da je i to vec neki pomak za nas. 
Još ne krvarim...beta je zadnja bila prije tjedan dana 5484, danas je 2967. Jučer sam bila opet na UZV i doktor kaze da je sad ta GV 3 mm i da i dalje nema smisla radit kiretazu zbog 3mm pogotovo ako beta pada-a pada. Kaže sve mu se čini da bi krvarenje moglo uskoro doć po onom što vidi. Cice su mi se ful ispuhale, nikakvih više trudničkih simptoma nemam. Živim u nadi da ce beta doc do 0, i da će krvarenje ipak kad tad doc. I eto....
inače pr privatnom planu, MM je dobio premjestaj na novo radno mjesto u Karlovac tako da sam i ja posla s njim, pa smo prosli tjedan trazili stan i tako. Misli sam totalno odvojila od svega ovog i osjecam se ok.
Nadam se da kad se potpuno smjestimo da cu počet opet češće škicat i bit malo više u toku...
Do tada, držite mi se....šaljem puno zagrljaja i poljubaca  :Bye:   :Shy kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Strašna

*Sandra1971* žao mi je  :Sad:  Drži se draga!

----------


## Mury

Ajme *Sandra1971*, jako mi ježao  :Sad:

----------


## hrki

Sandra1971,žao mi je šaljem jedan ogroman hug :Love:

----------


## Muma

*Sandra1971* jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Strašna*  :Klap:  nek ti novo okruženje donese više sreće. Uživaj s mužićem!

----------


## orhideja.

U srijedu sam imala punkciju-odmaram i paze me  :Laughing: 
Problem---od jutra mi stomak raste----već sam napuhana kao balon, čitam-hiperstimulacija jajnika, e sad---da li je imao tko slična iskustva i što da radim..ili da čekam da prođe?

----------


## Sandra1971

Djevojčice moje, puno Vam hvala na riječima utjehe  :Naklon: 
al utjehe nema....  :Crying or Very sad: 
bar ne još... polako ću se izvući  :neznam:  nekako....

----------


## Sandra1971

Možda ću nazvati doktora..... da ga pitam-ne znam što  :Sad:

----------


## mg1975

*Sandra197* znam da nije neka utjeha ali ipak šaljem nekoliko virtualnih  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## mg1975

*Strašna* super, dobro dođe promjena. Ako ništa drugo barem ti je brdo bliže.  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> U srijedu sam imala punkciju-odmaram i paze me 
> Problem---od jutra mi stomak raste----već sam napuhana kao balon, čitam-hiperstimulacija jajnika, e sad---da li je imao tko slična iskustva i što da radim..ili da čekam da prođe?


prati mokrenje, mora izaci otprilike onoliko koliko udje. jos jedan simtpom je bolno disanje. a sto se tice borbe protiv hiperstimulacije - mirovanje - narocito izbjegavanje sjedeceg polozaja i bilokakvog pritiska na jajnike, velik unos tekucine, po mogucnosti izotonika. nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## Nellie

> Možda ću nazvati doktora..... da ga pitam-ne znam što


Stvarno mi je žao!
Možda ću sad bubnut glupost i možda ti trenutno i nije do toga, ali da pitaš dr za još 1 postupak s obzirom da nije bilo transfera. Možda...

----------


## mg1975

Jel netko ima iskustva sa MPO i anthistaminicima?

Od srijede sam na antihistaminicima (iako do sada nisam imala problema sa alergijama, uvijek postoji prvi put) pa da znam računati da li mogu u postupak u lipnju ili ne.

----------


## dino84

Mg1975, meni je moj pulmolog promijenio terapiju kada sam mu rekla da idem u postupak. Mislim da je najbolje da se posavjetujes s doktorom. Sretno!

----------


## sami_os

Sandra jako mi je žao  :Love: ..možda se za vas otvaraju neka druga vrata..negdje dalje, na neki drugi način

----------


## orhideja.

> prati mokrenje, mora izaci otprilike onoliko koliko udje. jos jedan simtpom je bolno disanje. a sto se tice borbe protiv hiperstimulacije - mirovanje - narocito izbjegavanje sjedeceg polozaja i bilokakvog pritiska na jajnike, velik unos tekucine, po mogucnosti izotonika. nadam se da sam pomogla.


Hvala ti b na pomoći....veliko hvala  :Naklon:    1l Donata i za oko 1h sam se preselila u vc  :Laughing:  od jučer popodne do sada više od 3kg manje  znači ipak je samo zatvor bio, ma neka....bitno da sam ja sad spremna za sutra....

----------


## Kjara

Sandra1971 jako mi je žao :Love: 
Orhideja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## mima235

*Sandra* žao mi je

----------


## Muma

*orhideja.* sretno sutra!!!

----------


## mg1975

*dino84* hvala na ogovoru, ali nisam prošla obradu za alergije već mi je dr. opće prakse prepisala antihistaminik jer mi se čim izađem van sve začepi (nos,uši). 

Vidjet ću sa dr. A kako i da li dalje u 6. mj.. Imunitet mi je općenito u komi jer sam od 1. mj. ove godine imala već tri puta upale uha zbog upale/začepljenih sinusa (a zadnja je završila i sa perforacijom bubnjića  :Mad: ).

----------


## clematis

curke, ja sam opet u srijedu na vv, na vadjenju bete, jel ima koja od vas gore za pit kavicu?

----------


## Sandra1971

*Nellie* draga, kako si mi ti?!
Nafilali su me sada s 24 menopura, tak da nema veze što nije došlo do ET, ne mogu opet na pikanje... eventualno, ali samo eventualno, možda bi me primili još na jedan postupak kao prošli, kad mu je pobjegao folikul  :Laughing:  ali ne znam.... ako skupim dovoljno hrabrosti da se ne raspadnem na najmanje komadiće i ne uspijem ništa reći od plača, možda ga sutra nazovem....

----------


## Nellie

*Sandra 1971* to sam i mislila, ne da ideš odmah u postupak, ali možda da odobre 1 dodatni. Pitaj, nemaš kaj izgubiti. 
Ne sječam se točno, ali znam da nam je soc.radnica, na onom prvom informativnom razgovoru spomenula mogućnost da ne dođe do transfera, na kaj smo mi naravno odmah pitali kak se računa taj postupak. Rekla je da nije sigurna i da bismo o tome trebali sa dr. (nažalost nisam nikad pitala, pa nemam točnu informaciju), ali da misli da je obračun prema hzzo-u (lijekova, postupka i sl.) drugačiji nego kad dođe do transfera. Možda sam ja preslobodno interpretirala ono kaj je ona rekla, s obzirom da ni ona nije bila sigurna i možda ovo kaj sam sad napisala uopće nije točno, ali rađe pitaj. Znam da nije isto, ali zato mi npr. nikad ne donosimo onu ovjeru od javnog bilježnika sve dok nismo sigurni da će biti transfera jer je i sama soc. radnica prokomentirala da joj je glupo uzimati od ljudi te pristanke kada postupak nije dovršen. 

Ja sam ok. Doduše osječam se jednako kao i u prva 2 postupka  :Rolling Eyes: , jedino kaj se za razliku od njih ovaj put baš ničemu ne nadam. Veli MM da ne smijem biti negativna. On je inače po prirodi veliki optimist, a ja realist  :Grin: 

Javi svakako ak kaj saznaš. I veliki  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

samo čuvaj mrvice i odmaraj.... svakako javim kad saznam kakva mi je budućnost  :Laughing:  tj. jel se prebacujem na "prije začeća" il sam na "strategiji preživljavanja"  :Laughing: 
više ne znam ni sama.... lakše je bilo razmišljati o tome "što ako se ne desi", nego što je sada biti u toj situaciji... ali eto... nekak ću to pregurati pa kak bude  :Unsure:

----------


## marincezg

> samo čuvaj mrvice i odmaraj.... svakako javim kad saznam kakva mi je budućnost  tj. jel se prebacujem na "prije začeća" il sam na "strategiji preživljavanja" 
> više ne znam ni sama.... lakše je bilo razmišljati o tome "što ako se ne desi", nego što je sada biti u toj situaciji... ali eto... nekak ću to pregurati pa kak bude


ej sandra jel ima kaj novog???

----------


## Sandra1971

marincezg- idem u još jedan postupak u srpnju...

----------


## mg1975

*Sandra1971* to su super vijesti!!

----------


## mativa

Sandra super!!!taj mora biti dobitni...
Clematis kak je prosla beta?

----------


## clematis

> Sandra super!!!taj mora biti dobitni...
> Clematis kak je prosla beta?


pa kaj nisam javila?
uf uf, beta je u sri bila 910, dr je rekao da je zadovoljan i da ne trebam ponavljat da samo dodjem sljedeci tjedan na ultrazvuk i nadam se da cu vidit tockicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sandra1971

*clematis* draga prekrasno!!!! Čestitam ti, sad uživaj, želim ti  školsku i dosadnu trudnoću!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo cure, anketa, bitno je pa sudjelujte: 

*Koliko jajnih stanica i embrija ste dobili nakon stimulacije? Imate li smrzlica?*

----------


## marincezg

> marincezg- idem u još jedan postupak u srpnju...


pretpostavljam da je to zadnji postupak
nek bude i dobitni to ti od sveg srca zelim  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> ajmo cure, anketa, bitno je pa sudjelujte: 
> 
> *Koliko jajnih stanica i embrija ste dobili nakon stimulacije? Imate li smrzlica?*


ponekad 1 js, ponekad prazan folikul.....

----------


## Inesz

cure, napišite i kakvu ste stimulaciju primale u zadnje vrijeme, koliko ste i kojih lijekova imale u stimulaciji, koliko jajnih stanica ste dobile, koliko zametaka, je li bilo zametaka za zamrznuti... 

hajmo, hajmo...pišite, nije teško to napisati a ovo su važna pitanja i važne stvari.

----------


## marincezg

sori, tek sam sad vidjela sta sve treba napisati....

----------


## Inesz

... tamo odgovorite na pitanja.

hvala!!!

----------


## Dea2010

Imama pitanje za iskusne VV cure jer sam nova na VV-možda je malo bedasto, ali opet ću ga postaviti. Prošli mjesec sam bila na prvom pregledu kod dr.A. Rečeno mi ponoviti papu i briseve i opet doći 3 d.c na ostatak obrade. Kod mog soc.gin se dugo čeka na papu i briseve pa sam ja mislila otići nastaviti obradu bez toga i to donijeti kad bude gotovo. Hoće li mi praviti probleme zbog toga? Koliko znam papa i cb su samo preduvjet za postupak a ne za ostatak obrade, zar ne?

----------


## bubekica

Uvijek mozes pokusatu princip ako prodje prodje. Ili otici pretrage obaviti privatno, nalazi budu gotovi za 10ak dana.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja neznam što bih ti savjetovala jeste obavile sve drugo što se tiče obrade? Hormoni,spermiogram, HSG? Jeli vam najavio kako bi vas ubacio na postupak ako sve bude uredu već sljedeći mjesec? Jer ako niste obavili sve pretrage onda bi mogli tako otići ali ako se čekaju samo još ti nalazi da bi vam dao zeleno svijetlo za postupak onda mislim da neće biti koristi da se pojaviš bez toga

----------


## lberc

bok,imam jedno pitanje,na koji broj da zovem da se naručim,imam dolje karton,ali sam hodala kod dr L,a sad bi kud mi odrede,vidim na prvoj stranici da svaki dr ima svoj broj,ali mi glupo zvati nekog od njih kad nisam njihov pacijent?
hvala

----------


## bubekica

Nazovi na br za dr alebica, u principu je svejedno, a i dalje mozes birati kod koga zelis ici.

----------


## lberc

bubekica,hvala na odgovoru

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

ajmo cure...

----------


## Nellie

*Dea2010* ne znam kak je kod dr.A, ali moju poznanicu dr.D nije htjela pregledati jer nije imala nove nalaze, briseva i pape. Bila je u fazi kretanja u novi postupak, ali je dr.D rekla da ju zbog kontrole i toga što nema sve nalaze ne može tada pregledati, tako da je tek za mjesec dana nakon toga, tj.nakon nove m krenula s pregledima i pripremama za novi postupak.

----------


## mg1975

Jel ima koga sutra na brdu da popijemo kavu? Idem na dogovor za dalje.

----------


## Ajvi

*Dea2010* mali tip glede briseva: to se moze prilično brzo i jeftino obaviti s uputnicom kod privatnika. I kod moje soc.gin. se čeka mjesecima za narudžbu, pa sam ja kod nje uzela uputnicu za briseve (papu sam nedavno obavila pa ne znam za to), s tom uputnicom sam otišla kod privatnika (bila sam u Viliju, ne znam da li i drugi tako rade), oni su mi uzeli briseve, platila 50kn i odnijela epruvetice u Rockefellerovu. Nalazi gotovi za 10ak dana.

----------


## Dea2010

Hvala na odgovorima cure!  :Smile:  
Idem sutra vaditi hormone i pretpostavljam da će me i pregledati jer mi je tako sestra rekla na telefon, pa nosim i tu uputnicu. U postupak idemo tek u 9 mjesecu jer sam bila na stimulaciji u 11./2012 i 2/2013 pa da mi se organizam odmori. Kod svog gin. sam naručena za papu i cb za slj.tj tako da ovaj put neću morati plaćati privatno.  :Smile:  Zbunilo me to što na povijesti bolesti piše obaviti papa i cb, pa onda hormone. Ja ću to sutra obaviti jer slj. mj 2-5- d.c. necu moći ići vaditi krv. Neće valjda nitko komplicirati ništa. Hvala vam još jednom svima na odgovorima - kao što rekoh nova sam na VV (nažalost ne i u ovim MPO vodama) pa mi treba malo vremena da pohvatam konce kako sve na brdu funkcionira.

----------


## mg1975

Dogovorila FET za jesen - 10. mj. Odgoda zbog alergije. Meni ok. Lijepo cemo se odmoriti, napuniti baterije i krenut u nove pobjede.

----------


## Kjara

mg1975~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 10mj
Dea2010~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pretrage

mi smo u postupku 7 mj

----------


## Ajvi

Zna li koja od vas koja je friško bila gore kakvo je stanje na Tijelovo? Ako mi M dođe kad bi trebala, taman bih tad negdje trebala ići na pregled i, hopefully, ako je sve ok s hormonima, krenuti u postupak.
Kad smo kod hormona, to mi do sad uopće nije palo na pamet - trebam li ja podići te nalaze ili me čekaju u kartonu/kompjuteru?

----------


## Nellie

*Ajvi* pretpostavljam da će s Tijelovom biti ista situacija k'o i s nedjeljama (da neće raditi). U pravilu se dolazi 3.dan, ali ako bi 3.dan bio nedjelja, u ovom slučaju Tijelovo (četvrtak), onda dođeš 2.dan, u sub (u ovom slučaju u srijedu). Ako dobiješ npr. u utorak navečer, pa ih nisi nazvala da dolaziš u srijedu, samo dođi u srijedu, a ako nemaš uputnicu, doneseš ju naknadno. Nalazi hormona će već biti kod dr.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Cure molila bih savjet.....stari sam pacijent dr A (od 2008 g) , tada odradila konz. i neke nalaze te otišla privatniku, znači nisam bila u postupku na VV.
Sada bih k njemu ponovno na konzul. pa mi recite što reći sestri kada se budem naručivala ?? Zovem 1 dc?
Opet sve od početka, ali sam sad hvala B "dovoljno stara" da valjda mogu doći na red brže nego davne 2008. g  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

*zelimo_bebu* ja sam za svoje prve konzultacije ikad vezane za mpo nazvala VV u travnju na 1dc i odmah došla na red kod dr.A, tako da mislim da tu nećeš imati problema s čekanjem

----------


## bubekica

*ZB* samo nazoves 1. dc, kazes da si stari pacijent i da zelis na konzultacije, narucit ce te na 8dc. nema na vv nikakvih cekanja za konzultacije i doktor i doktorica su posveceni i rade iskljucivo mpo pa imaju puno vremena za nas mnogobrojne pacijente.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala cure  :Smile:   ...odradim tako za nekih 15ak dana...

----------


## ksena28

bubekica, da ti ovdje odgovorim za doktoricu s VV što si me pitala na vinogradskoj - pa nije tajna da je ona tek ušla u mpo vode, friška je - nema godine i godine iskustva, a nekada je to, nažalost, presudno za naš uspjeh... 

pogoditi dobru stimulaciju, dobro tempirati punkciju, odrediti najbolje mjesto za transfer embrija... sve se to uči, ali najčešće iskustvo donosi dobre rezultate... ne kažem da ona nije divna, nježna, praktična, već samo iznosim činjenice - teško se može primjerice usporediti sa veteranima u mpo-u sa dugogodišnjim iskustvom!

----------


## bubekica

Ksena, slazem se, ali smatram da nema potrebe napisati sturu kritiku bez obrazlozenja - ova tema ih je na racun doktorice prepuna, a o njenim dobrim stranama se slabo pise. I sama sam se sa strahom predala njoj u ruke na punkciji, a sve je dobro proslo.

----------


## ksena28

slažem se, kritika bez obrazloženja je trač. ali nekad nije suvislo ni pretjerano hvalisanje doktora. treba naći sredinu.

a za bilo kakve zaključke trebali bi imati transparentnu statistiku, a bojim se da je za HR to SF!

----------


## Kjara

zelimo_bebu ako imas kakvu povijest bolesti od dr.A od tada ponesi sa sobom radi br. kartona da ne bi sestre vikale na tebe (na mene jesu mada sam br. znala napamet, ali nisam imala papire)

----------


## popsy15

pozz. dal bi mi koja rekla zašto se odlučila baš za ovu bolnicu. Naime, meni je cijelo vrijeme bila u glavi petrova, ne znam n sama zašto, al danas mi ginekologica savvjetovala neka svakako idem na VV. E sad sam u nedoumici.  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

Jel zna netko kak idu na godisnji? Nest mi zvoni od lani da je bila druga polovina 7 u pitanju i prva u osmom? 
Odnosno , zanima me konkretno prva polovica sedmog mjeseca  :Smile:  
I dal je netko sam trazio ivf a da je dr prijedlog bio aih? Il da to ni u ludilu ne spominjem?  :Smile:

----------


## Nellie

*Arlena* mislim da u 7.mj. rade, bar tu prvu polovicu, s obzirom da je Sandra 1971 naručena za postupak u 7.mj., pa ... . Ja sam sutra na VV, pa ak ne zaboravim, pitam za g.o. . Za ivf u slučaju aih-a ne znam. Nama su prvi put radili ivf, a zanimalo me zakaj ne odmah icsi, s obzirom na mm loš spermiogram. Pitala sam dr. D zakaj ne icsi, pa je rekla da će drugi put napomenut da rade icsi.

----------


## arlena

Hvala Nellie,jos mi je jedna draga forumasica potvrdila da rade tu polovicu sedmog  :Smile:  tako da onda mogu planirat 

A zdrav razum mi kaze da je ok taj aih (jer zdravstvenog razloga  nemam zasto bi preskocila aih) al i dalje zivim u iluziji da ako dr lijepo objasnim svoje razloge za ivf da ce mi to napraviti  :Smile:   sam se nadam da me nece izbaciti iz ordinacije i iz klinike opcenito  :Smile:  znam da ne vole 'kad se pravis pametan'

----------


## Nellie

Mojoj frendici su npr. 3.puta radili aih u Petrovoj, 4.put ivf, iako su oboje idiopati i dr. je smatrao da je dovoljan aih. Ne znam kaj se desilo jedan od ta tri puta, ali druga 2 puta su ''fulali'' ovulaciju (ima ovulaciju na 9.dan). Da bi to izbjegli 4.put su radili ivf i to je bila i dobitna kombinacija. 
Meni su stvarno i dr.A i dr.D ok i mislim da ak ih se nekaj normalno pita, da će bez problema ak' niš drugo objasniti svoje mišljenje.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Popsy15*....odabir klinike je stvarno stvar osobnog izbora. Većina soc. ginekologa šalje žene na VV (bar u mom gradu) jer znaju da liječnici tamo rade samo MPO  - ne rade ni na ginekologiji ili privatno. Obrada je najpotpunija - bar se meni tako čini! Za Petrovu ne znam ništa, no znam i cura koje su tamo imale bingo...
Uglavnom bi se trebala pripremiti sa svim nalazima bilo gdje da kreneš, da te ne šetaju još godinu dana za obavljanje nalaza....

----------


## popsy15

Hvala na odgovoru. Zelimo_bebu, ma jasno mi je da bi bilo dobro prvo sve obaviti pretrage, samo je stvar da mi ona ne želi davat uputnice niti za hormone jer će mi navodno u klinici reći šta će mi trebati, a nije mi htjela niti dat uputnicu za kliniku da se naručim. Malo mi je to nelogično.

----------


## bubekica

> *Arlena* mislim da u 7.mj. rade, bar tu prvu polovicu, s obzirom da je Sandra 1971 naručena za postupak u 7.mj., pa ... . Ja sam sutra na VV, pa ak ne zaboravim, pitam za g.o. . Za ivf u slučaju aih-a ne znam. Nama su prvi put radili ivf, a zanimalo me zakaj ne odmah icsi, s obzirom na mm loš spermiogram. Pitala sam dr. D zakaj ne icsi, pa je rekla da će drugi put napomenut da rade icsi.


ako spermiogram nije ocajan, a pogotovo jer imate terato dio, mozda je ivf bolja opcija od icsi-a. ovoj jajne stanice privlaci one spermije koji su zreli i sposobni za oplodnju tako da vam sama jajna stanica djeluje kao svojevrsna selekcija spermija. na tom principu funkcionira picsi. kad se radi icsi, biolog na osnovu mikroskopskog pregleda odabire spermij. laicki receno - jajna stanica bolje bira spermije od oka biologa. naravno za ivf je potreban dovoljan broj pokretnih spermija.

----------


## bubekica

> pozz. dal bi mi koja rekla zašto se odlučila baš za ovu bolnicu. Naime, meni je cijelo vrijeme bila u glavi petrova, ne znam n sama zašto, al danas mi ginekologica savvjetovala neka svakako idem na VV. E sad sam u nedoumici.


potpisujem *ZB*, meni osobno je najbitnija posvecenost doktora iskljucivo MPO. 

*arlena* na ovo sto su cure napisale samo bih dodala da je AIH znatno jednostavnijii manje invazivan oblik MPO. ne vidim zasto ne biste probali...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Popsy koliko imaš godina i TD? Jesi ikada vadila spolne hormone? Vaginalni UZV kod te pametne DR??

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala na odgovoru. Zelimo_bebu, ma jasno mi je da bi bilo dobro prvo sve obaviti pretrage, samo je stvar da mi ona ne želi davat uputnice niti za hormone jer će mi navodno u klinici reći šta će mi trebati, a nije mi htjela niti dat uputnicu za kliniku da se naručim. Malo mi je to nelogično.


najjednostavnije ti je naruciti se 1.dc na konzultacije na VV (brojevi su na prvoj stranici teme), dolazis 8.dc, a doktor ili doktorica (ovisi koga izaberes) ce ti reci sto dalje morate napraviti. na VV se nazalost ne moze ustedjeti puno vremena ako unaprijed napravis pretrage jer ukoliko postoji faktor muske neplodnosti, inzistiraju na adnroloskoj obradi koja se ceka skoro 2 mj. (a onda jos i nalaz mjesec dana). za to vrijeme ti i tm stignete obaviti sve ostalo sto je potrebno.

----------


## popsy15

da, hehe,ja se sad samo bojim da kad mi bude 8. dan ciklusa a tek mi je danas 9 da će mi isteći ova  uputnica sa 23. 5. pa će mi ginekologica reć, "eto vidite"  :Embarassed: , ali iskreno,nisam znala sistem naručivanja u VV, jer u petrovoj nije tako već se šalje sken uputnica mailo

----------


## bubekica

pa lako odes promijenit datum na uputnici, ginekologici mozes rec biolokoji razlog za to. a sto se tice ginekologice, ona je tamo zbog tebe, ne ti zbog nje.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Draga moja daj ti promjeni ginekologicu ako već počinje stvarati probleme....sva se naježim od takvih usporenih filmova od DR.....

----------


## popsy15

Koliko sam shvatila ,za naš prvi put,naručujem se na 1DC, a sad, jeli to za oboje ili muža moram posebno naručivati?

----------


## 123beba

popsy15, uvijek se naručuješ 1 dc. Pošto idete na prvi dogovor i pregled sestre će te automatski naručiti 8 dc i na to možeš i bez partnera. Također, kada ubuduće budete dolazili k dr. naručuješ sebe i to je to... samo ćeš muža posebno naručivati ako bude morao andrologu ili na spermiogram... no to će ti već sve reći dr. na prvom pregledu. Sretno!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *DJ*

> da, hehe,ja se sad samo bojim da kad mi bude 8. dan ciklusa a tek mi je danas 9 da će mi isteći ova  uputnica sa 23. 5. pa će mi ginekologica reć, "eto vidite" , ali iskreno,nisam znala sistem naručivanja u VV, jer u petrovoj nije tako već se šalje sken uputnica mailo


Mene su prvi put bili narucili na 10.dc, tako da ti nije kasno....

----------


## popsy15

Pa mi i idemo na MPO zbog mog muža , tako da mi je bitniji on da ide nego ja .I da, a što se sve radi na prvom pregledu? Ili se samo konzultiramo?

----------


## ksena28

konzultacije i tebi pregled ultrazvukom, nek i muž ide s tobom, ali teoretski on ti treba samo u ono ključnom dijelu postupka  :Smile:  to ti cure žele reći...

----------


## bubekica

U mpo svijetu si bitnija ti, kakogod okrenes. Iduci ciklus se naruci (ovaj je kasno jer ce ti u ponedjeljak vec biti 12dc),  a doktor ce ti sve reci na konzultacijama. Mozda mozes prije probati uloviti termin kod androloga, ali nisam sigurna dal ce ti to proci.

----------


## popsy15

Da ,da, kužim. ma baš zbog tog androloga mi je i bitno da se njega prije naruči, pošto se čeka dosta dugo. Al dobro, ne žuri nam se baš toliko. Da bar bude u 9,10 mj ,mi sretni i zadovoljni.

----------


## bubekica

Probaj u pon nazvati broj za narucivanje kod androloga, uputnicu kasnije lako nabavite. Sretno!

----------


## popsy15

> Popsy koliko imaš godina i TD? Jesi ikada vadila spolne hormone? Vaginalni UZV kod te pametne DR??


Meni je 34, a Mm 33. Moji ciklusi su svi uredni,nisam nikad imala s tim problema, ovulacije imam, jedino nisam nikakve hormone vadila. Suprugu je na SD dvaput dijagnozirana blaga oligoasteno , a sad kad je bio u Petrovoj , nalaz je potpuno drugačiji,skoro pa teška astenoterato.

----------


## Nellie

> ako spermiogram nije ocajan, a pogotovo jer imate terato dio, mozda je ivf bolja opcija od icsi-a. ovoj jajne stanice privlaci one spermije koji su zreli i sposobni za oplodnju tako da vam sama jajna stanica djeluje kao svojevrsna selekcija spermija. na tom principu funkcionira picsi. kad se radi icsi, biolog na osnovu mikroskopskog pregleda odabire spermij. laicki receno - jajna stanica bolje bira spermije od oka biologa. naravno za ivf je potreban dovoljan broj pokretnih spermija.


Hvala na info!
Nažalost mm ima užasno puno statičnih spermija, a čak 99% abnormalnih, pa me bilo strah da malci ne budu sami našli put, odnosno da ne bu ni došlo do oplodnje. Zato je valjda meni u glavi odmah bio icsi. Ovaj 3.put su opet radili icsi, bez da smo mi sugerirali kaj bi htjeli. Ma...

----------


## wanna be mommy

> Meni je 34, a Mm 33. Moji ciklusi su svi uredni,nisam nikad imala s tim problema, ovulacije imam, jedino nisam nikakve hormone vadila. Suprugu je na SD dvaput dijagnozirana blaga oligoasteno , a sad kad je bio u Petrovoj , nalaz je potpuno drugačiji,skoro pa teška astenoterato.


Sad cu ja opet graktati....ali...oprosti unaprijed! Kak znas da je kod tebe sve ok, bez da si napravila pretrage?

----------


## popsy15

možeš ti graktati, ali ja nisam ni napisala da je samnom sve ok nego da su mi ciklusi uredni i da imam ovulacije.

----------


## arlena

> potpisujem *ZB*, meni osobno je najbitnija posvecenost doktora iskljucivo MPO. 
> 
> *arlena* na ovo sto su cure napisale samo bih dodala da je AIH znatno jednostavnijii manje invazivan oblik MPO. ne vidim zasto ne biste probali...


Bubekica,znam ja to,imali smo lani u 10. mj prvi aih. Prije toga smo cekali godinu dana da upce dodjemo do aih,dijagnoze nemamo,sve je ok ,plus godine ( kao mladi smo)  :Smile:  
U mom slucaju,aih sam otpisala. Znam kad ovuliram, koristim i trakice i mjerim temp. Tri godine nista od ovog (i plus jos sto drugih stvari) nije pomoglo  :Sad: 

Ugl. evo ja sam cvrto odlucila svoje razloge iznijeti dr pa sta bude  :Smile:   (al tek za mjesec dana,ovaj ne mogu zbrisat s posla)

----------


## wanna be mommy

Moji ciklusi su isto uredni cijeli zivot, imam dokazane ovulacije, spolni hormoni uredni....i samo jedna prirodna trudnoca s losim zavrsetkom. Prosla ivf postupak, bez ostvarene trudnoce i tek sad nakon par godina saznam da imam hipotireozu. Nemoj me pogresno shvatiti, ne napadam te, samo ti hocu skrenuti pozornost da obavis pretrage zbog sebe, jer neki doktori te nece slati na pretrage, pa ces ispucati postupak bezveze. Ja sam tako sretna sto sam napokon otkrila sama di je problem, jer su me doktori zavlacili godinama, i dali mi dijagnozu idiopata!

----------


## popsy15

Pa obavit ću naravno što će trebat. Sastavila sam popis svih hormona koje bi trebala izvadit, a ako će mi doktorica pravit problem oko pisanja kojeg na uputnicu fino ću ga obavit u obližnjoj poliklinici uz plaćanje.Glavni razlog koji ona navodi da mi trenutno ne trebaju uputnice jer mi hormoni kao vrijede 6 mj pa da mi nalazi nebi bili stari.I ja sam nekako počela u zadnje vrijeme sumnjat na hipotireozu ,zato jedva čekam da izvadim tu krv

----------


## arlena

> Moji ciklusi su isto uredni cijeli zivot, imam dokazane ovulacije, spolni hormoni uredni....i samo jedna prirodna trudnoca s losim zavrsetkom. Prosla ivf postupak, bez ostvarene trudnoce i tek sad nakon par godina saznam da imam hipotireozu. Nemoj me pogresno shvatiti, ne napadam te, samo ti hocu skrenuti pozornost da obavis pretrage zbog sebe, jer neki doktori te nece slati na pretrage, pa ces ispucati postupak bezveze. Ja sam tako sretna sto sam napokon otkrila sama di je problem, jer su me doktori zavlacili godinama, i dali mi dijagnozu idiopata!


Ma ni blizu ne shvacam ovo kao napad  :Smile:  
Mozes li mi molim te reci sto je to i kako se to otkriva? Meni nekako isto nema logike da je sve u redu pa opet nista?? Mada znam da tu nisu 2+2=4

----------


## bubekica

> Pa obavit ću naravno što će trebat. Sastavila sam popis svih hormona koje bi trebala izvadit, a ako će mi doktorica pravit problem oko pisanja kojeg na uputnicu fino ću ga obavit u obližnjoj poliklinici uz plaćanje.Glavni razlog koji ona navodi da mi trenutno ne trebaju uputnice jer mi hormoni kao vrijede 6 mj pa da mi nalazi nebi bili stari.I ja sam nekako počela u zadnje vrijeme sumnjat na hipotireozu ,zato jedva čekam da izvadim tu krv


Popis hormona ces dobiti od doktora na konzultacijama, na osnovu te preporuke ti socijalna ginicka pise uputnice. I sve te hormone mozes izvaditi na VV. Nema potrebe da to vadis prije prvih konzultacija.

----------


## popsy15

Istina. Dok MM dođe na red kod androloga ili urologa ja stignem 6 pzuta krv izvadit i izlječit koju beštiju ak slučajno brisevi ne budu u redu.  :Cool:

----------


## Ajvi

*popsy15* ako ideš na vv mislim da se ne moraš sama gnjaviti ishođenjem uputnica ili odlaskom privatniku. Meni je nakon mojih prvih konzultacija dr u povijesti bolesti napisao da sljedeći put dođem s uputnicom za FSH, LH, E2, AMH, PRL, TSH, T, SHBG, DHEAS, GUK, inzulin i to sam tamo i obavila na sljedećem pregledu.

----------


## Ajvi

evo, bubekica me preduhitrila

----------


## bubekica

E, al briseve rijesi prije prvih konzultacija. I papu.
Ajvi  :Smile:

----------


## popsy15

Briseve sam jučer napravila, papu ću ponovit uskoro,radila sam je u 9 mj. Moram 3 tjedna čekati na rezultate briseva

----------


## bubekica

To je ok, taman za konzultacije iduci ciklus. Papa ti vrijedi godinu dana, tako da ces morat ponovit prije postupka, za konzultacije je ok.

----------


## 123beba

> Pa mi i idemo na MPO zbog mog muža , tako da mi je bitniji on da ide nego ja .I da, a što se sve radi na prvom pregledu? Ili se samo konzultiramo?


mi smo isto išli prvo zbog mm, no on taj prvi put nije mogao doći zbog posla i nije niti falio... Ja sam samo ponijela i svoje i njegove nalaze (sve što sam do tada imala), dr. je sa mnom popričao, napravio uzv da vidi aktivnost jajnika i rekao što trebamo i muž i ja dalje... Tako da ne brini ako m ne može s tobom taj dan (on je na tom prvom pregledu ionako više statist  :Smile: ) Naravno, nakon našeg dogovora, androloga smo čekali 2 mjeseca...

----------


## 123beba

> Moji ciklusi su isto uredni cijeli zivot, imam dokazane ovulacije, spolni hormoni uredni....i samo jedna prirodna trudnoca s losim zavrsetkom. Prosla ivf postupak, bez ostvarene trudnoce i tek sad nakon par godina saznam da imam hipotireozu. Nemoj me pogresno shvatiti, ne napadam te, samo ti hocu skrenuti pozornost da obavis pretrage zbog sebe, jer neki doktori te nece slati na pretrage, pa ces ispucati postupak bezveze. Ja sam tako sretna sto sam napokon otkrila sama di je problem, jer su me doktori zavlacili godinama, i dali mi dijagnozu idiopata!


ne znam kako je bilo prije i kako je u drugim bolnicama, kod drugih dr., no mislim da je dr. A. po tom pitanju stvarno ok... Koliko mi je bilo teško kada me "nije pustio" u postupak dok hormoni ne budu super, toliko sam zahvalna što smo ipak čekali jer ovo moje malo čudo vjerovatno ne bi sad već bilo na putu da nismo sredili štitnjaču prije ulaska u postupak...

----------


## wanna be mommy

Bas mi je drago zbog tebe. Izgleda da na VV puno ozbiljnije pristupaju postupku nego u Petrovoj. Mozda i ja predjem tamo.

----------


## ljubilica

*wbm* kad središ tsh možda ti neće trebati ni Petrova ni VV  :fige:

----------


## Ajvi

Mene strašno iritira ova situacija s čekanjem na androloga - gube se mjeseci, ciklusi, jer on nije u stanju, pardon my French, prepipkati par jajca, dok ovi naši dnevno obave desetke pregleda, uzv, fm, punkcija, transfera, konzultacija i to uglavnom sa smiješkom na licu. Mi smo na čudan način izbjegli to načekavanje jer se MM jednostavno ugurao njemu na pregled. Došao je obaviti spermiogram bez da se naručio (tako se to moglo pred 3 godine), blijedo su ga gledali i rekli da mora prvo na pregled i da se za to mora naručiti, ali on je inzistirao, gnjavio i na kraju bio pregledan. Ne mogu reći da je bilo "preko reda", jer reda nije ni bilo - nitko živ taj dan nije čekao na pregled.

----------


## bubekica

*ajvi* dr. peros gore nije samo u funkciji androloga.

----------


## Ajvi

Svaka čast, ali svejedno na prvi (drugi, peti) pogled, djeluje relativno besposleno.

----------


## orhideja.

> Mene strašno iritira ova situacija s čekanjem na androloga - gube se mjeseci, ciklusi, jer on nije u stanju


Slažem se s ovim. Znam da dr P. nije samo u funkciji androloga, ali predugo se čeka. MM je 02.04. bio na zadnjem pregledu-spermiogram je bio gotov isti dan (znam jer smo ga čekali da ga doktorica vidi),a nalaz smo dobili tek sredinom 5.mj)

----------


## ksena28

> MM jednostavno ugurao njemu na pregled. Došao je obaviti spermiogram bez da se naručio (tako se to moglo pred 3 godine), blijedo su ga gledali i rekli da mora prvo na pregled i da se za to mora naručiti, ali on je inzistirao, gnjavio i na kraju bio pregledan. Ne mogu reći da je bilo "preko reda", jer reda nije ni bilo - nitko živ taj dan nije čekao na pregled.


ovo je mm svjesno radio sva tri puta! i svaki put upalilo. malo bi zatreptao okicama sestrama i to je to!

----------


## sandy0606

imam pitanje za cure koje su bile na fet-u. u cet bi trebao biti transfer. ja smotana jedva pohvatala terapiju. uzimam estrofem 3x1 od 3dc i utrogestan 3x1 od danas. za utrogestan znam da stavljam i na dan fet-a al sam zaboravila jel trebam popiti i estrofem. molim pomoc.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

Da se nadovežem na svoju misao od prije. Svaka čast doktoru, imam u obitelji i među prijateljima liječnike i znam kako i koliko rade i možda griješim dušu što ga panjkam, ali svejedno mi se čini preveliki nesrazmjer između količine pacijenata i zahtjevnosti pregleda s jedne strane i vremena potrebnog da se sam pregled dočeka s druge.
Ispravite me ako griješim, ali većina naših mužića na pregled aparature mora ići relativno rijetko, pogotovo ako je s njima sve ok pa idu samo jednom na početku cijele priče. Koliko pacijenata doktor može pregledati u sat vremena, 2, 3, 4? Dakle kad bi dnevno pregledavao samo sat vremena i još jedan sat očitavao spermiograme i pisao mišljenja, u mjesec dana bi pregledao 40 - 80 ljudi i još bi mu ostalo 6 sati dnevno za sve druge radne obaveze. Ima li mjesečno toliko kandidata za pregled?
Da vrijeme nije u ovoj našoj priči ogroman faktor, to bi sve bilo manje važno, ali mnoge od nas osjećaju sat kako otkucava i gubljenje jednog mjeseca tu, dva tamo, može činiti ogromnu razliku.
I dodatni element je što na vv za to ne priznaju nalaze izvana pa se ne može ubrzati procedura negdje drugdje.

----------


## bubekica

> imam pitanje za cure koje su bile na fet-u. u cet bi trebao biti transfer. ja smotana jedva pohvatala terapiju. uzimam estrofem 3x1 od 3dc i utrogestan 3x1 od danas. za utrogestan znam da stavljam i na dan fet-a al sam zaboravila jel trebam popiti i estrofem. molim pomoc.


estrofem pijes skroz do bete. sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*ajvi* mislim da peros samo jedan dan tjedno radi androloske, ostatak radi kao endokrinolog. nek me netko ispravi ak sam u krivu. a inace - za svaku pretragu postoji limit koliko godisnje pacijenata po doktoru smije na racun drzave. uzz dojke se na klinici za tumore ceka preko pola godine. to mi je friski primjer, nije najgori.
ne branim perosa, al ne volim kad se kritizira neduzne, a stvarne krivce se ni ne pomene (drzava, recesija).

----------


## Nellie

*Bubekica* ti si išla na uzz dojke na Kliniku za tumore ili? Ja se trenutno kontroliram kod onkologice na Rebru, a kad su me isto tak htjeli naručiti za cca. pola godine, rekla sam da sam u postupcima i gle čuda, našlo se mjesto za manje od mjesec dana.

----------


## sandy0606

bubekica hvala na odgovor. trebat ce nam puno srece u cet... imamo samo jednog smrzlica. nadam se borca...

----------


## bubekica

> *Bubekica* ti si išla na uzz dojke na Kliniku za tumore ili? Ja se trenutno kontroliram kod onkologice na Rebru, a kad su me isto tak htjeli naručiti za cca. pola godine, rekla sam da sam u postupcima i gle čuda, našlo se mjesto za manje od mjesec dana.


Ne, procitala sam tu na forumu. Uzv dojke obavljam privatno.

Sandy sretno!!!!

----------


## 123beba

> *ajvi* mislim da peros samo jedan dan tjedno radi androloske, ostatak radi kao endokrinolog. nek me netko ispravi ak sam u krivu. a inace - za svaku pretragu postoji limit koliko godisnje pacijenata po doktoru smije na racun drzave. uzz dojke se na klinici za tumore ceka preko pola godine. to mi je friski primjer, nije najgori.
> ne branim perosa, al ne volim kad se kritizira neduzne, a stvarne krivce se ni ne pomene (drzava, recesija).


ne mogu tvrditi kako često gdje dr P radi, no ja sam na vv dosla osobno provjeriti jesu li nalazi mm gotovi jer sam tu subotu dobila m pa da ostanem u pon kod dr. a ako su gotovi nalazi... Sestra mi je provjerila da permiogram gotov, no da je dr. P upravo na izlasku iz bolnice jer je bio u dežurstvu na odjelu zadnjih, ako se ne varam, 24 h... Uglavnom, mislim da ne mogu očekivati da netko nakon toliko vremena ostaje još na poslu da bi nam napisao mišljenje... I to mi je bilo sasvim razumljivo... Ono što je meni u svemu tome ispalo super je to da mi je sestra savjetovala da pokušam otići k dr. A na pregled i bez mišljenja androloga jer i sam dr.  A može vidjeti naš nalaz pa sam tako i napravila. Dr me primio, a mišljenje je samo naknadno uloženo u nas karton.

----------


## saan

Drage moje... ja sam ovdje nova :Smile:  krećem u potupak ivf na VV slijedeći mj. zanima me ako netko zna, obzirom da je lipanj pun praznika dali bi to magao biti problem za punkciju i transfer? Dali se nekome poklopio praznik ili nedjelja baš na dan kada je trebala biti punkcija ili tansfer?

----------


## bubekica

punkcije i transferi se ne rade nedjeljom, za praznik ne znam, ali doktori tako namjeste da ne bude punkcija ili transfer u nedjelju.

dobrodosla!

----------


## piki

draga saan dobro došla!
Nema ti veze što su praznici u lipnju, samo su nedjelje neradne a sve drugo rade. A punkcija se isplanira tak da nije nedjelja. Želim ti sreću u prvom postupku!

----------


## frka

a kako se to punkcija isplanira da ne bude u nedjelju? tj., ako baš ispadne da bi trebala biti u nedjelju, kako to dr-i "namjeste"?

----------


## bubekica

tak da stopericu daju prerano ili prekasno.

----------


## frka

e pa onda tako ženi i treba reći - ak ti pada u nedjelju, tough luck. planirati se (donekle) može samo početak ciklusa, a reakcija na stimulaciju je individualna i ne da se namjestiti.

----------


## saan

:Smile: Hvala vam na brzim odg. Baš ste zlatne...

----------


## bubekica

mislim da se u stimuliranom ipak da nesto izvuci pa makar punkcija bila malo prerano ili prekasno. mozda nece bit idealno tajmirana, ali zenu s jednim postom ne namjeravam time plasit.

----------


## frka

a šta ja znam, bubekice - ne gledam na to kao na plašenje... žena je tražila informaciju i nije mi u redu mazati joj oči ni na koji način - reći joj da bude bez brige jer se sve to da namjestiti nije točnan podatak, a i čim to pita pretpostavljam da je ipak donekle informirana iako joj je 1. post i valjda 1. postupak. već se 100 puta spominjala zatvorenost VV-a nedjeljom kao problem i ne znam zašto bismo to gurali pod tepih... mislim...i ja imam VV bebu i nije mi cilj "skakati" na kliniku, ali činjenice su činjenice - zatvorenost nedjeljom definitivno je mana klinike...

----------


## bubekica

Ne vidim sto sam krivo napisala. Dan punkcije se namjesti davanjem stoperice. To sto se na taj nacin izgubi puni potencijal stimulacije je drugi problem. Ali nije da se desi - vama treba bii punkcija u nedjelju da bi dobili maksimum pa je nece biti uopce i pisi kuci propalo.
Mislim da je zatvorenost nedjeljom najveci problem za prirodnjake...

----------


## Nellie

Ovo kaj je *saan* pitala, ne znam kak se to rješava u slučaju punkcije nedjeljom, osim ovoga kaj su cure već napisale. Moje iskustvo, što se zadnjeg transfera tiče i nedjelje. Imali smo 6 jajnih stanica. Do 2.dana ostale su nažalost samo 2, pa je tada bio i transfer, ali mi je biologica rekla i da nisu ove 4 u međuvremenu propale, da bi opet transfer bio 2.dan, s obzirom da je 5.dan padao u nedjelju.

----------


## pirica

> Ovo kaj je *saan* pitala, ne znam kak se to rješava u slučaju punkcije nedjeljom, osim ovoga kaj su cure već napisale. Moje iskustvo, što se zadnjeg transfera tiče i nedjelje. Imali smo 6 jajnih stanica. Do 2.dana ostale su nažalost samo 2, pa je tada bio i transfer, ali mi je biologica rekla i da nisu ove 4 u međuvremenu propale, da bi opet transfer bio 2.dan, s obzirom da je 5.dan padao u nedjelju.


vidis ovo je bas cudno jer eto transferi se rade i 3. dan, a moja trudnoća je bila iz tranfera 4. dan

----------


## saan

> mislim da se u stimuliranom ipak da nesto izvuci pa makar punkcija bila malo prerano ili prekasno. mozda nece bit idealno tajmirana, ali zenu s jednim postom ne namjeravam time plasit.


Drage..

meni je sve ovo novo, pa čak i postovi :Smile:  da nema vas bila bi puno manje informirana... ovako ipak nešto znam! Nama je ovo 1 postupak i nadam se uspjehu

----------


## Kjara

jel zna netko kako će se raditi preko ljeta (kad su na GO)

----------


## saan

> mislim da se u stimuliranom ipak da nesto izvuci pa makar punkcija bila malo prerano ili prekasno. mozda nece bit idealno tajmirana, ali zenu s jednim postom ne namjeravam time plasit.


jel znate nekakav smještaj blizu VV naravno da nije skup :Wink:

----------


## Prozerpina

Pozdrav svima! 
Kjara, nisam sigurna, mislim da se pisalo o tome na prethodnim stranicama -čini mi se da su  8 mjesec na go.
Nego, ja se spremam na FET, oko sredine mjeseca; da li će biti kakva terapija, kako to ide?
Sretna sam što imam smrzliće, što ne trebam ponovno prolaziti punkciju :Shock: 

Svima u postupcima, čekalicama i kojima treba ~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*kjara* meni je dr.a. rekao da zovem iza 15.8. jer da se tad vracaju, ali meni se sve nekako cini da ove godine nece biti kolektivnog godisnjeg.
*saan* osobno ne znam, al znam da su cure pisale, valjda ce se netko javiti.
*Prozerpina* za FET se javljas 1.dc, gore si 3dc. i kreces s estrofemom, za cca 10 dana si na kontroli, ako je endometrij spreman, uvodi se utrogestan i 5 dana kasnije je FET. 
13 dana od FET-a se vadi beta  :Smile:  evo i malo rime!

----------


## saan

> *kjara* meni je dr.a. rekao da zovem iza 15.8. jer da se tad vracaju, ali meni se sve nekako cini da ove godine nece biti kolektivnog godisnjeg.
> *saan* osobno ne znam, al znam da su cure pisale, valjda ce se netko javiti.
> *Prozerpina* za FET se javljas 1.dc, gore si 3dc. i kreces s estrofemom, za cca 10 dana si na kontroli, ako je endometrij spreman, uvodi se utrogestan i 5 dana kasnije je FET. 
> 13 dana od FET-a se vadi beta  evo i malo rime!


Hvala Bubekica...Nadam se da će se netko javiti :Smile: .... Jer kad krene folikolometrija bit će mi naporno putovati iz Os.svaki drugi dan- treći dan

----------


## LEA.st

> jel znate nekakav smještaj blizu VV naravno da nije skup


Možeš li ostaviti neki kontakt, još ne možeš primat privatne poruke... Ili napiši 10 postova pa ti šaljem.  :Smile:

----------


## saan

> Možeš li ostaviti neki kontakt, još ne možeš primat privatne poruke... Ili napiši 10 postova pa ti šaljem.


još 10 ili sve ukupno 1o :Wink:

----------


## saan

ajd da probam 10

----------


## saan

evo ga 10-i

----------


## saan

Draga!!

evo ti moj mail...saan.saann@gmail.com

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ne vidim sto sam krivo napisala. Dan punkcije se namjesti davanjem stoperice. To sto se na taj nacin izgubi puni potencijal stimulacije je drugi problem. Ali nije da se desi - vama treba bii punkcija u nedjelju da bi dobili maksimum pa je nece biti uopce i pisi kuci propalo.
> Mislim da je zatvorenost nedjeljom najveci problem za prirodnjake...


Oprostite moram se nadovezati na ovo ja se ne bih složila da je problem samo što se tiče prirodnjaka mislim  da je problem i za sve one koje slabo reagiraju na terapiju, npr. imaš li par folikula onda nije baš svejedno ako ti zakasne ili urane s punkcijom, kod mene je to uvijek bio problem - mali broj dobivenih j.s. i ovako a kamoli još da je tajming pogrešan.
Nije problem kad imaš minimalno 10, 15 folikula i onda naravno da će uhvatiti neke zrele

----------


## bubekica

Pa ni nisam napisala da je problem samo sto se tice prirodnjaka, nego da je najveci za prirodnjake, logika stvari nalaze da je za low respondere onda takodjer veliki problem. Da se razumijemo, zatvorenost klinike nedjeljom je veliki problem sam po sebi za sve pacijente, samo sam htjela naglasiti tko najvise gubi ako mu se dani krivo poklope.

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubek nemoj misliti da te prozivam ili nešto samo sam se nadovezala pa nek ljudi budu informirani ako ih zanima...i low responderi gube i svi oni sa slabo pogođenom terapijom, pa i cure s endometriozom (ja recimo nisam low responder ali imam endo.)

----------


## bubekica

MM moja je krivica sto ocekujem da iz jedne recenice bude shvaceno sve sto zelim reci  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

hi djevojke.
evo ja od alebića  :Smile: 
trebala ići u fet ovaj ciklus ali kaže da mi je endometrij "prestar". danas na 3. dan je 8mm....
to mi je i u postupku primijetio (btw, nitko prije njega mi to nije rekao...). kaže da se nije dobro očistio...
ima li netko iskustva sa "starim" endometrijima? što bi tome mogao biti uzrok i može li se možda nekako prehranom pomoći?
cikla možda?  :Smile: 
thanx unaprijed.

----------


## Ajvi

Izgleda da su ovo dani "zbunjenih" endometrija. Meni prošli tjedan na 3dc endometrij izgleda kao u ovulaciji. A isto do sad na svim pregledima kod svih doktora sve je uvijek odgovaralo fazi ciklusa u kojoj sam bila. Sad pijem duphaston i čekam sljedeću m da vidim je li se endometrij opametio.

----------


## riba76

Ajvi  :Smile: )))))
znači tebi je doktor dao nešto?
meni je rekao da neće ništa..... kaže da bi to moglo biti i od stimulacije, da je još nešto ostalo...
stvarno mi više ništa nije jasno.

----------


## 123beba

riba, nemoj se brinuti...  svaka od nas je drugačija i dr zna zašto nekome da neki lijek, a nekome ne... već bi ti on dao nešto da smatra potrebnim... Inače, ja samo dolazim mahnuti i poželjeti sreću!  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

Cure da li netko zna, radi li doktorica danas?

----------


## riba76

> riba, nemoj se brinuti...  svaka od nas je drugačija i dr zna zašto nekome da neki lijek, a nekome ne... već bi ti on dao nešto da smatra potrebnim... Inače, ja samo dolazim mahnuti i poželjeti sreću!


123beba thanx, a valjda zna... ne znam kaj ću ako se ne oljušti dobro i sljedeći ciklus.... u 8.mjesecu na rade, jel tako?

strašna, jučer je bila gore, za danas ne znam... jesi zvala sestre?

----------


## Strašna

Evo zvala...radi......

----------


## bugaboo

Cure mi se spremamo po no2 na VV kod dr. Alebica :Smile: 

Znam da je vec bilo puno govora o tome, ali ne stignem sve citati, kako to ide na VV, ako zelim ici na prve konzultacije kada zovem gore i koji dan ciklusa moram ici na konzultacije? Koje uputnice mi trebaju, da i MM ide sa mnom?

Nemamo nista od novih nalaza (svi su od prije prosle trudnoce), planiram obaviti u iducih mjesec dana gin. pregled, UZV i papu kod svog dr-a, da odmah trazim i briseve ili cu dugo cekati na red na VV pa bolje to kasnije? 

Koliko sam shvatila na VV traze da sve nalaze hormona i spermiograma moramo obavljati bas kod njih, to mi onda dr. kaze na tim 1. konzultacijama? Jel me pregleda pri tom prvom susretu ili samo pricamo i gledamo nalaze?

Unaprijed hvala :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

zoves 1. dan ciklusa, narucuju te za 8. dan ciklusa, trebas uputnicu za pregled, muz moze a i ne mora.
za postupak se ne ceka dugo, svakako napravi briseve i papu prije. 
na 1. pregledu te pregleda UZV i pregleda nalaze, sve ce ti reci sto i kako dalje. muz ce sigurno mroati ponoviti sgram kod njih.
sretno i dobrodosla na nase drago brdo!  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

> zoves 1. dan ciklusa, narucuju te za 8. dan ciklusa, trebas uputnicu za pregled, muz moze a i ne mora.
> za postupak se ne ceka dugo, svakako napravi briseve i papu prije. 
> na 1. pregledu te pregleda UZV i pregleda nalaze, sve ce ti reci sto i kako dalje. muz ce sigurno mroati ponoviti sgram kod njih.
> sretno i dobrodosla na nase drago brdo!


Hvala bubekice na informacijama :Love: 
Sad cu se cesce druziti s vama, svima drzim palceve za uspjesne postupke i trudnoce :Yes: 

Btw. 2 dobre frendice imaju duplice sa VV pa se nadam da ce i svima nama VV donijeti male struce :Klap:

----------


## mima235

Zaima me da li na VV puštaju u postupak ako nisu dobri brisevi? Bris na anaerobe mi nije bio dobar,popila sam antibiotik,ponovila bris i sad druga bakterija.
Na postupak bi trebala krajem mjeseca.

----------


## bubekica

Sumnjam da ce te pustiti u postupak, o kojoj je bakteriji rijec?

----------


## mima235

Sad imam Klebsiellu.

----------


## bubekica

ne znam, probaj pitati na odbrojavanju, ja osobno se ne bih nikad usudila. inace - za bestije su se meni najboljima pokazale acidosalus vaginalete.

----------


## Kjara

> Zaima me da li na VV puštaju u postupak ako nisu dobri brisevi? Bris na anaerobe mi nije bio dobar,popila sam antibiotik,ponovila bris i sad druga bakterija.
> Na postupak bi trebala krajem mjeseca.


nazovi i pitaj, mene dr.A nije pustio, ali ja sam vukla streptokok i escherichiu

----------


## mima235

Mene on za briseve nikad nije ni pitao, sama sam ponavljala jer sam tu pročitala da ne smiju biti stariji od 6mjeseci.  :Smile: 
Budem se probala dogovoriti.

----------


## popsy15

Uspjela sam naručiti muža za androloški pregled i tek kraj osmog mjeseca  je na redu  :Rolling Eyes: . A ja nikako dočekati taj 1 DC da i sebe naručim  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*mima* si zvala dr.?
*popsy* vjerojatno su i godisnji upali u to, zao mi je sto cete toliko cekati... ja sam prosle godine u travnju narucila muza za srpanj tako da znam kako je...

----------


## popsy15

Ma nema veze, ionako mi bolje paše, taman kad se vratimo sa mora i godišnjeg, pa u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

budemo se onda i druzile  :Smile:

----------


## popsy15

Nadam se ne dugo  :Laughing: , bar što se ove teme tiče  :Cool:

----------


## mima235

Nisam ga zvala,imam još vremena do vještice,stignem popiti antibiotik,ali ne i ponoviti nalaz,to je problem, pa ću se prvo dogovoriti sa svojom dr.

----------


## nova21

Da se i ja javim, danas počinjem piti duphastone pa čekam vješticu, i put  za zagreb na konzultacije  :Very Happy:

----------


## saan

> Da se i ja javim, danas počinjem piti duphastone pa čekam vješticu, i put  za zagreb na konzultacije


Super :Klap:  Želim ti svu sreću... i možda se i sretnemo

----------


## kika222

Evo i mene žene na vaše brdo :Smile:  naručila se danas za 18.6 za prvi pregled, pa onda polako krećemo sa ponavljanjem nalaza... Pa onda ako Bog da u postupak negdje najesen...
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## bubekica

*kika222* sretno 18-og! javi nam kako je proslo. a na jesen ce bit gore vesela ekipa  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

> Evo i mene žene na vaše brdo naručila se danas za 18.6 za prvi pregled, pa onda polako krećemo sa ponavljanjem nalaza... Pa onda ako Bog da u postupak negdje najesen...
> Sretno svima!!!


Kod kojeg dr. ideš

----------


## kika222

Naručila sam se kod dr.Alebića, ni ne znam koji su još tamo...

----------


## nova21

I ja ću kod Alebića sam da dobijem pa da se naručim. Inače isto prvi puta.

----------


## Kjara

> *kika222* sretno 18-og! javi nam kako je proslo. a na jesen ce bit gore vesela ekipa


bit ce veselo, neka bude i plodno :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*kika222*, *nova21* sretno vam cure! Nek vam posjeta brdu bude kratka i plodna  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Puno sreće novim curama na brdu! Želim vam sve najbolje... Da vam iz prvog pokušaja mala srca kucaju pod vasima...
Piki, tebi posebne  :fige:  za idući postupak!!!!

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam žene na toploj dobrodošlici... Sretno nam svima!!!!

----------


## nova21

Hvala vam na lijepim željama. Nadam se da će i biti tako.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav cure! 

Evo i ja vam se pridružujem, upravo podignula uputnicu od svog ginekologa.. Kad se naručujem za prvi pregled zovem onaj broj koji je naveden na prvoj stranici topića? Nadam se da ću moći kod dr.Alebića.

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav cure! 
> 
> Evo i ja vam se pridružujem, upravo podignula uputnicu od svog ginekologa.. Kad se naručujem za prvi pregled zovem onaj broj koji je naveden na prvoj stranici topića? Nadam se da ću moći kod dr.Alebića.


Dobrodosla! 1. dan ciklusa zoves broj s prve stranice teme, narucit ce te da dodjes 8. dan ciklusa. Sretno!

----------


## piki

> Puno sreće novim curama na brdu! Želim vam sve najbolje... Da vam iz prvog pokušaja mala srca kucaju pod vasima...
> Piki, tebi posebne  za idući postupak!!!!


Hvala draga :Smile:  Još malo i princezica dolazi :Very Happy: 
zdravka82 vrijedna bubekica ti je sve napisala a ja ti želim dobrodošlicu. Slobodno pitaj sve što te zanima!

----------


## Vaki

Bok svima!
Pošto sam ovdje nova imam nedoumicu (zapravo više njih). Naručena sam 17.06. za prvi pregled, a nisam sigurna što točno treba pisati na uputnici!? Gin. mi je napisala samo pregled (N 97), a mislim da sam negdje pročitala da treba specificirati dijagnozu.
Zanima me i da li treba još uvijek prolaziti savjetovanja i razgovore ili to možemo preskočiti i malo ubrzati proces? Hvala unaprijed i želim svima puno sreće!!!  :Wink:

----------


## kika222

Vaki dobro došla, i ja sam nova i imam pregled 18.6... Dr ti je dobro napisala, N97 je dijagnoza primarni sterilitet a to se piše ako nemaš dijete... Dr. A će pogledati tvoje dosadašnje papire ako ih imaš i napravit ultrazvuk... Toliko ti ja znam, možda ti se javi neko tko će ti znat reći više, ako ne, vidjet ćemo dr tjedan... U svakom slučaju sretno ti bilo!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Vako dobrodosla!
Da malo kao vv iskusnjara dopunim kiku, savjetovanje vise nije obavezno, ali to nije ono sto zavlaci pacijente na nasem dragom brdu. Najcesce je to cekanje androloske obrade (ceka se do 3 mj na pregled). Racunaj da ce od prvih konzultacija do kretanja u postupak proci par mjeseci, rijetke su sretnice koje su to obavile u kracem roku. Sve ces saznati na prvom pregledu, budi bez brige. Ako te bilosto zanima, pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## popsy15

Vaki
i meni na uputnici piše N97 Ženska neplodnost Pregled. To ti je to

----------


## popsy15

Upravo sam dobila nalaze briseva i izolirana mi je Ureaplasma  :Sad: . Dajte neki savjet, dal da se naručim ipak na prvi pregled ili ne ?

----------


## kika222

Ja mislim da bi svejedno trebala ići, a u međuvremenu ćeš se liječiti... :Smile: 
Mene zanima sljedeće... Jel dr. A sve muškarce šalje kod androloga ili samo one sa jako lošim spermiogramom??? Jel se može ići u postupak bez tog nalaza androloga???? Hvala

----------


## bubekica

kika, postoji sansa da te dr.a. progura samo na sgram pa zaobidjete androloga, to se dogadjalo u zadnje vrijeme kad je dr. peros (androlog) dosta izbivao. sve ces saznati na prvom pregledu. evo recimo nas primjer - mm je bio kod androloga u 7/2012, nalaz dobili 8/2012, ja dosla krajem 8mj. kod dr.a., na analzu androloga je pisalo - uzv testisa, ponovni pregled i dr. a. je rekao da se vidimo kad ponovimo pregled. u medjuvremenu je dr. peros otisao na 3mj i ja sam nazvala dr.a. i samo je rekao da dodjemo 3.dc. i muz i ja, da ponesemo uputnicu za sgram. to smo tad obavili (9/2012) i iduci ciklus smo bili u postupku.

----------


## nova21

Šta ako 1 dc spada u subotu kad se naručujem.

----------


## bubekica

Ako trebas doci 3dc, samo se pojavis u ponedjeljak (ja dodjem u 8 za svaki slucaj, al prvi pregledi su uvijek iza 10) i kazes da si dobila u subotu, a ako ides prvi put (8.dc) onda se narucis u ponedjeljak.

----------


## nova21

Ok, za prvi pregled, danas mi je zadnji duphaston a neznam kad ću dobit pa zato pitam.

----------


## bubekica

Ako dobis u subotu, nazovi ih u ponedjeljak. Pravilo je - u subotu nema zivkanja za narucivanje  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## saan

*popsy15* Mi smo isto imali Ureapalsmu... popili Doksiciklin jedno 2 tj. Slijedeći bris nam je bio uredan! Naruči se svakako na prvi pregled dr. će ti reći već šta i kako dalje!

Sretno :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Puno vam hvala! Ne znam što bih bez vas!!! Kad bi to barem išlo malo brže... Pretpostavljala sam da prije jeseni nećemo u postupak.

----------


## popsy15

Hvala saan  :Smile: . Evo danas dočekah napokon svoj 1DC i sad imam nedoumicu kod koga se naručiti. Pa sad je već i doktorica dosta dugo u klinici ,možda je svejedno.  :Undecided:

----------


## Mali Mimi

popsy15 ja bih uvijek izabrala onog s više iskustva :Wink:

----------


## popsy15

Ništa,nisam birala, naručila me 20. kod doktorice pa sad kako bude.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Popsy, bez brige i kod doktorice si u sigurnim rukama!

----------


## popsy15

Ma vjerujem ,da.  :Smile:  Čitala sam stare postove pa kažu cure da se ionak sve sa doktorom dogovara .

----------


## bubekica

Doktor ima vise iskustva, to stoji, ali doktorica ima manje pacijenata i vise vremena i strpljenja.

----------


## popsy15

bubekica ,a kod koga si ti? Ti isto ideš na jesen ,koliko sam shvatila?!  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

ja bih isto uvijek išla k liječniku s više iskustva, da je bar meni to tad netko tako otvoreno rekao - ja sam tad mladom dr. A išla - jer nije bilo gužve  :Smile: ) ali je tad bio relativno neiskusan, što sad iz ove perspektive definitivno smatram nedostatkom - na stranu više vremena i strpljenja.........

----------


## popsy15

Da li da ponesem nalaze briseva iako mi je izolirana ureaplazma ili da to prešutim pa donesem nove kad se izlječim ?

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam kod dr.A, najesen planiramo u novi postupak, nemam pojma kad tocno  :Smile:  I ja sam izabrala doktora zbog iskustva, ali sam dosta puta bila kod doktorice i imam samo pozitivna iskustva. Briseve svakako ponesi.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ja bih isto uvijek išla k liječniku s više iskustva, da je bar meni to tad netko tako otvoreno rekao - ja sam tad mladom dr. A išla - jer nije bilo gužve ) ali je tad bio relativno neiskusan, što sad iz ove perspektive definitivno smatram nedostatkom - na stranu više vremena i strpljenja.........


i ja isto tako, izabrala ovog jer je mlađi i kao više će mi se posvetiti i onda ću ja prije kod njega zatrudniti eh da mi je tada ova pamet bila...

----------


## popsy15

Pa dobro,nije sad baš ni doktorica prekjučer došla na odjel . A znam puno primjera di nije bilo trudnoća za redom ni kod starih iskusnih doktora . Ne znam, vidjet ćemo, kako bude. Ali ako i ne bude ništa prvoga puta ili drugoga ( ne smijem odmah tako razmišljat,al za primjer) ko mi garantira da bi kod doktora bilo, možda nebi bio problem u doktorici nego u meni. Ali ne, bit će odmah prvi put  :Saint: ,nadajmo se .

----------


## Mali Mimi

popsy nije došla prekjučer ali je pred godinu, dvije što vjeruj mi nije puno, toliko je imao staža dr.A kad sam ja došla kod njega...kako tko hoće ne nagovaram nikog na ništa i tu stvarno nema garancija, ali da je iskustvo bitno vjeruj mi - JE! Koga bi rađe izabrala da ti operira recimo mozak ili srce nekog mladog sa godinu dana staža ili nekog sa bar 5 godina iskustva? Nije da ovaj drugi ne može zeznut stvar ali ja bih se sigurnije osjećala da je to ipak netko iskusniji

----------


## Vaki

Mene nitko nije ništa pitao preko tel., to će valjda kad dođem na prvi pregled u ponedjeljak ili?

----------


## cvjet

Bok cure ja sam kod dr.Alebića i jako sam zadovoljna njime al nije ni on čudotvorac to je sve stvar velike velike sreče,što se tiče doktorice bila sam jednom kod nje i nije mi uopče loša dapače baš me iznenadila kako je bila ljubazna,ma svi su gore jako jako ljubazni počevši od doktora,medicinskih sestara i čistačice svi su super,ja nikako nemogu zaboravit kako su me svi tješili jednom kad nije došlo do oplodnje,kako su sve bile sretne kad su vidjeli pozitivnu betu....hvala im na svemu

----------


## marincezg

> Pa dobro,nije sad baš ni doktorica prekjučer došla na odjel . A znam puno primjera di nije bilo trudnoća za redom ni kod starih iskusnih doktora . Ne znam, vidjet ćemo, kako bude. Ali ako i ne bude ništa prvoga puta ili drugoga ( ne smijem odmah tako razmišljat,al za primjer) ko mi garantira da bi kod doktora bilo, možda nebi bio problem u doktorici nego u meni. Ali ne, bit će odmah prvi put ,nadajmo se .


da upravo tako, nije bilo trudnoca za redom ni kod iskusnijih dr.
 tako da mislim  da je to sve lutrija......
ja sam kod dr. A skoro 3 god, bila 7 x na potpom. oplod. pa mi jos nije uspjelo
krecemo sad i sa 8 putem...

----------


## Vaki

> da upravo tako, nije bilo trudnoca za redom ni kod iskusnijih dr.
>  tako da mislim  da je to sve lutrija......
> ja sam kod dr. A skoro 3 god, bila 7 x na potpom. oplod. pa mi jos nije uspjelo
> krecemo sad i sa 8 putem...


Svaka čast! Sve za bebicu... Gledam malo dijagnoze i tvoj m ima istu kao i moj. Znači to je onda ICSI, a IVF ne dolazi u obzir? Nadam se da je ovaj put osma sreća!!!

----------


## popsy15

> Mene nitko nije ništa pitao preko tel., to će valjda kad dođem na prvi pregled u ponedjeljak ili?


Nije ni mene sestra pitala, već sam ja nju pa mi je rekla da sam kod doktorice .

----------


## 123beba

Vaki, mislim da ti je tako neka dijagnozkod muža samo indikator da idete odmah na ivf a ne aih, no tek kod same oplodnje biologica vidi stanje plivača i procijeni koju metodu ce koristiti. Barem sam ja dobila takav dojam jer je nama rekla da je planirala običan ivf, no kako je bio loš s-miograonda je radila ICSI. Sretno!

----------


## maca papucarica

Ljubaznost na stranu (naravno da ne skodi), ono sto je stvarno bitno je da dr pogodi protokol, stopericu i punkciju, pa da izvucete optimum iz postupka (kojih preko Hzzo-a imate samo 4 stimulirana+2 u prirodnom ciklusu), a za to pogoditi veliku ulogu igra iskustvo lijecnika.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> da upravo tako, nije bilo trudnoca za redom ni kod iskusnijih dr.
>  tako da mislim  da je to sve lutrija......
> ja sam kod dr. A skoro 3 god, bila 7 x na potpom. oplod. pa mi jos nije uspjelo
> krecemo sad i sa 8 putem...


 marince znam sve, nama je uspjelo iz 13. pokušaja, promjenila sam 4 klinike i 4,5 liječnika me vodilo, u nekima sam pokušavala samo jednom u nekima više puta, i je puno toga ovisi o sreći ali i dalje tvrdim da neke stvari znaju dobro procjeniti na temelju iskustva...u ono doba kad sam ja bila gore meni se činilo da sve cure uspjevaju kod Lučingera a kod dr. A je to bilo puno rijeđe, žao mi je baš što nije napravljena neka statistika s klinike ali sigurna sam da nije riječ samo o mom subjektivnom dojmu

----------


## bubekica

Naravno da nije subjektivno, iskustvo je presudno kod bilokojeg doktora. Ja sam ovo za doktoricu napisala jer su se u vrijeme kad sam ja kretala ovdje pisale svakakve lose stvari o doktorici koje su meni nespojive sa stvarnim stanjem, sumnjam da je samo stvar srece/njenog loseg ili dobrog dana i sl. 
Mislim da ako nista ne naglasite prilikom poziva idete doktorici automatski kako bi se rasteretilo dr.a. 
A sto se tice ljubaznosti, kod mene je bas ona bila presudna jer nas je doktorica progurala na sgram i zbog toga smo bili mjesec dana ranije u postupku.

----------


## popsy15

Cure, mene zanimaju dolasci na folikumetrije. Ja radim jedan tjedan ujutro, jedan popodne. Da li se to može doći i popodne?

----------


## bubekica

Ne, folikulometrije su od 7:30 do 9h...

----------


## popsy15

Hm, a koliko se to dana dolazi? Neću valjda morat godišnji uzimat radi toga  :Shock:

----------


## bubekica

ovisi o tome kako reagiras na stimulaciju, ja sam bila na pregledu 3dc, folikulometrija 8 i 10dc, 12 dc punkcija.

----------


## špelkica

Bok cure! Evo mi smo u IVF postupku kod doktorice, zasad sam pikalica, također mogu reći da mi je ona stvarno super i puno mi znači kad mi odgovori na sva pitanja ili me ohrabri! Inače sam bila pacijentica dr L i bila na laparoskopiji kod njegovog kolege (iskusni doktori) no svejedno nije došlo do trudnoće tako da ne smatram da su liječnici tu najvažniji, treba se više faktora poklopiti da dođe do uspjeha.

----------


## marincezg

> Svaka čast! Sve za bebicu... Gledam malo dijagnoze i tvoj m ima istu kao i moj. Znači to je onda ICSI, a IVF ne dolazi u obzir? Nadam se da je ovaj put osma sreća!!!


da tak su nama rekli da idemo na icsi....
i ja sam se nadala puno ranije da ce doci do t. ali sta bude nek bude....

----------


## nova21

Da se javim, jučer 1dc. Sutra zovem vv da se naručim prvi puta, baš me zanima hoće me naručit 7 ili 10 dc pošto je 8dc subota.

----------


## Muma

> Da se javim, jučer 1dc. Sutra zovem vv da se naručim prvi puta, baš me zanima hoće me naručit 7 ili 10 dc pošto je 8dc subota.


Sretno!

----------


## nova21

jel se mora zvat za naručit izmeđi 1 i 2h ili mogu  i prije?

----------


## bubekica

> jel se mora zvat za naručit izmeđi 1 i 2h ili mogu  i prije?


Najbolje tad, najmanje je posla...

----------


## nova21

ok, na onaj broj s 1 str od dr, alebića za naručivanje.

----------


## bubekica

> ok, na onaj broj s 1 str od dr, alebića za naručivanje.


2353-907. Sretno!

----------


## Charlie

Saan isprazni inbox

----------


## nova21

Naručena sam 21.6, kod dr Alebića.

----------


## bubekica

> Naručena sam 21.6, kod dr Alebića.


Odlicno! Sretno!

----------


## nova21

Hvala  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

da i ovdje dignem, please cure ako se još niste upisali, molim Vas da upišete svoje stimulacije, broj dobivenih jajnih stanica, embrija, smrzlića i to na ovom linku: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

HVALA!

----------


## Vaki

Bila sam danas na prvom pregledu i ugodno se iznenadila. Bilo je dosta trudnica i to me baš razveselilo.
Doktorice nije bilo pa je dr. A. primio sve pacijente... Čekamo idući mjesec!  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*Vaki* sto kaze dr.a.? trudnica je na VV uvijek puno jer gore rade pretrage za dijabetes  :Wink:

----------


## saan

> Saan isprazni inbox


evo praznim

----------


## kika222

Evo obavila i ja prvi pregled... Dr.A mi se čini simpa... Trebam ponoviti sve nalaze kod njih i doći sljedeći mj... Jel moguće ići u postupak prije nego što prođe 6mj pauze? Pozdravljam vas sve a posebno Vaki koja je tu negdje ko i ja na početku.. :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Moguce je, bilo je na VV slucajeva sa 4mj razmaka izmedju stimulacija, samo ne znam kak su oni s GO ovo ljeto, da ti ne zbrisu prije.

----------


## kika222

Ma neću sigurno ljeti u postupak, mislila sam više na rujan... Hvala ti bubekice što si ovak pozorna i svima odmah odgovaraš :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Besposlena hoces reci  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Nipošto besposlena, rekla bih samo dobra :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

> *Vaki* sto kaze dr.a.? trudnica je na VV uvijek puno jer gore rade pretrage za dijabetes


Doktor je baš simpatičan. Rekao je da ćemo preskočit inseminaciju zbog lošeg spermiograma i da ćemo odmah na IVF. No, moramo ponoviti nalaze idući mjesec kao i kika222.

----------


## popsy15

Sutra je i meni prvi pregled  :Smile: . Nego, rečeno mi je iza 9 sati,jel to znači da mogu kad hoću ili ??

----------


## Muma

> Sutra je i meni prvi pregled . Nego, rečeno mi je iza 9 sati,jel to znači da mogu kad hoću ili ??


Od 9 do 10h je sala. Najbolje ti je doći iza 10 pa pričekati...poslije 10h doktori na brzinu obave razgovor s curama s punkcije i transfera, i nakon toga kreću 1. pregledi i  pregledi 3.dc.

----------


## popsy15

Hvala Muma! Super, da ne čekam bezveze dugo, bolje odspavat malo ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

> Sutra je i meni prvi pregled . Nego, rečeno mi je iza 9 sati,jel to znači da mogu kad hoću ili ??


Sretno popsy ja idem u  petak, meni su rekli između 10 i 11 da dođem.

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam nadobudno stigla u 9 h i čekala do 13 h. No, barem sam usput pokupila nekoliko korisnih savjeta od drugih cura. Sretno svima!

----------


## nova21

> Ja sam nadobudno stigla u 9 h i čekala do 13 h. No, barem sam usput pokupila nekoliko korisnih savjeta od drugih cura. Sretno svima!


Tako dugo se čeka? jao ga meni.  :Cekam:

----------


## 123beba

Vaki, tako sam i ja svoj prvi put došla rano (da slučajno ne bih zakasnila) i čekala par sati... I nista mi nije bilo jasno zašto se toliko čeka... No, s vremenom skuzis  :Smile: 

Cure, sretno vam svima!

----------


## bubekica

znala sam ja i do 14h cekati. sve ovisi kako ti padne grah. mozete pitati sestre kakvo je stanje s guzvom pa vas mozda posalju na kavu.

----------


## nova21

A ja si računala da ću stić na vlak u 1

----------


## bubekica

mozda i stignes, sve ovisi kakva je guzva.

----------


## 123beba

Bubi, jesi i ti sutra gore? Ja idem u Merkur pa ako si za kavu javi...

----------


## bubekica

> Bubi, jesi i ti sutra gore? Ja idem u Merkur pa ako si za kavu javi...


Ma kakvi, nema mene na brdu do jeseni. Da nisam sutra cijeli dan na poslu bi se dogovorile za kavicu jer mi je merkur blizu... Kad ides opet?

----------


## lberc

Evo i ja sam sutra opet na brijegu nakon par godina...sutra prve konzultacije i nadam se postupak na jesen.

----------


## kika222

Iberc draga pa de si ti??? Ajde baš lijepo da ideš u nove pobjede, možda budemo išle skupa najesen opet.... :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Evo nemam interneta jer smo se preselili na kat a nismo ga još spojili....sad čekam uputnicu za sutra pa sam malo skolnula prek mobitela da vidim kaj se događa. Kika nadam se da se vidimo na jesen.

----------


## 123beba

> Ma kakvi, nema mene na brdu do jeseni. Da nisam sutra cijeli dan na poslu bi se dogovorile za kavicu jer mi je merkur blizu... Kad ides opet?


U biti nisam bila danas... Idem sutra oko 11 ili 12, a onda ću vidjeti sto dr kaže kako često moram gore... Pretpostavljam za tjedan dana ako je sve ok...

----------


## špelkica

Ja imam jedno pitanje- ona potvrda od javnog bilježnika (+ vjjenčani list i kopija osobne)- do kad najkasnije to treba donijeti? Zaboravila sam skroz na to....

----------


## Vaki

> Ja imam jedno pitanje- ona potvrda od javnog bilježnika (+ vjjenčani list i kopija osobne)- do kad najkasnije to treba donijeti? Zaboravila sam skroz na to....


Meni su rekli da ne moram sve dok ne budem u postupku, dakle do jeseni (kada obavimo pretrage). No, nisu spominjali dokazivanje krvne grupe, a čula sam od cura da i to treba!?

----------


## hrki

> Ja imam jedno pitanje- ona potvrda od javnog bilježnika (+ vjjenčani list i kopija osobne)- do kad najkasnije to treba donijeti? Zaboravila sam skroz na to....


Ako si vec u postupku najkasnije na dan transfera ih trebas predati

----------


## bubekica

> Meni su rekli da ne moram sve dok ne budem u postupku, dakle do jeseni (kada obavimo pretrage). No, nisu spominjali dokazivanje krvne grupe, a čula sam od cura da i to treba!?


Krvna grupa, rh faktor i markeri na hepatitis, hiv i sifilis.

----------


## špelkica

Hvala *Hrki*, tak sam si i mislila, znači ima još vremena. 
*Vaki*, treba i krvna grupa, ali ako imaš od prije nalaz krvne grupe ne moraš raditi ponovo. Mi smo donijeli nalaze krvne grupe rađene još prvi puta jer krvna grupa se ne mijenja. Sve ostalo treba ponoviti.

----------


## mima235

Potvrdu od javnog bilježnika treba donjeti što prije. Kad nosiš uputnicu za ivf moraš donjeti i potvrdu.

----------


## bubekica

> Potvrdu od javnog bilježnika treba donjeti što prije. Kad nosiš uputnicu za ivf moraš donjeti i potvrdu.


nije tocno - potvrda se moze donijeti najkasnije na transfer.

----------


## mima235

Toleriraju do punkcije,ali te traže što prije. Postali su strogi.  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> Toleriraju do punkcije,ali te traže što prije. Postali su strogi.


Misliš na sestre? Ma one su uvijek "stroge"  :voodoo:  Iz mog iskustva (nosila sam papire na punkciju) - vikale su na mene jer je od dana punkcije karton kod biologice i "nemaju gdje staviti te moje papire". Vratile su mi papire pa sam ih nosila ponovno na transfer - ista priča i dalje - vikale su jer je karton još uvijek kod biologice...tako daaaa..... :Raspa:  ako možete donesite čim prije!

----------


## marincezg

> nije tocno - potvrda se moze donijeti najkasnije na transfer.


meni je receno prije punkcije a moze i kad je punkcija (najkasnije)
jer se moze dogoditi da nebudete mogle u salu.....

----------


## Argente

e, jel to pričate o onoj potvrdi koju traže samo na VV?

----------


## mima235

Da o toj potvrdi.  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

To traže samo na VV? Zašto? Da, naravno da su vikale na mene jer opet nisam imala potvrdu! Koliko ste vi to platile kod javnog bilježnika?

----------


## Inesz

> meni je receno prije punkcije a moze i kad je punkcija (najkasnije)
> jer se moze dogoditi da nebudete mogle u salu.....



zbilja me zanima da li bi otkazali apiraciju zato što par nije donio tu izjavu o pristanku na postupak ovjernu od javnog bilježnika?

----------


## reny123

Izašao Pravilnika o načinu  davanju pristanka na MPO. Propisan je obrazac i nigdje ne stoji mjesto za ovjeru javnog bilježnika!
Pogledajte: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...6_70_1399.html

----------


## marincezg

> To traže samo na VV? Zašto? Da, naravno da su vikale na mene jer opet nisam imala potvrdu! Koliko ste vi to platile kod javnog bilježnika?


platili smo 95 kn.....

----------


## sami_os

Da li netko zna kada dr. Alebić ide na godišnji preko ljeta?

----------


## Argente

> Izašao Pravilnika o načinu  davanju pristanka na MPO. Propisan je obrazac i nigdje ne stoji mjesto za ovjeru javnog bilježnika!
> Pogledajte: http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...6_70_1399.html


Što jest jest, nema spomena javnom bilježniku...e sad, dokad će VV svejedno to tražiti - ajmo u 95kn da kasnije neće refundirati ljudima lovu...

----------


## mima235

Javni bilježnik ovjerava potpise.
Mislim da se zbog 95kn ne isplati živcirati, pogotovo s obzirom koliko stvarno košta svaki postupak.

----------


## Muma

250kn ako ste u "divljem braku"  :Grin: . Ako gledamo uspješnost postupaka, broj jajnih stanica koji se dobiva i sl....dala bi se fina svotica potrošiti. Meni još uvijek nije jasno čemu sve to, ispravak - ne da mi nije jasno, nego mi je suludo. Ali neću više, da ne postane pravi ot.

----------


## reny123

> Javni bilježnik ovjerava potpise.
> Mislim da se zbog 95kn ne isplati živcirati, pogotovo s obzirom koliko stvarno košta svaki postupak.


  mima235, stvar je u tome što pristanak na ni jedan drugi vid liječenja u našem zdravstvenom sustavu ne treba ovjeravati kod javnog bilježnika, a u ovom slučaju je pravo na liječenje uvjetovano. Nema javnog bilježnika, nema liječenja. Uz ovu diskriminaciju postoji i drugi problem. Kad se zaredaju neuspješni postupci, i vrijeme i novac, uz sve drugo, postaju faktor kod odlaska bilježniku. Ima nezaposlenih neplodnih parova, u svakakvim financijskim problemima, tada je pravo na "besplatno" liječenje otežano.

----------


## Inesz

> Javni bilježnik ovjerava potpise.
> Mislim da se zbog 95kn ne isplati živcirati, pogotovo s obzirom koliko stvarno košta svaki postupak.


Koliko stvarno košta postupak IVF-a u našim bolnicama?

----------


## nova21

da se i ja javim, jučer prvi pregled. dr je super. moram ić 1.8 vadit hormone i kod njega ponovo, i mm ovaj put ide radit spermogram.

----------


## špelkica

Super Nova21, očito nas je jučer dosta bilo gore! Najbolje isti dan vadit hormone i raditi spermiogram. Pa pričekaš nalaze, isti dan su gotovi (ja sam čekala od jutra do 12 h, al zato da stignu nalazi mm-a). Ja sam jučer prvi puta bila kod dr A i totalno ostala zbunjena da se u biti presvlačiš kod vrata. Uvijek sam bila u ordinaciji desno...(ljepši je pogled)

----------


## bubekica

> da se i ja javim, jučer prvi pregled. dr je super. moram ić 1.8 vadit hormone i kod njega ponovo, i mm ovaj put ide radit spermogram.


Super! Znas li mozda kad idu na godisnji?

----------


## nova21

neznam

----------


## špelkica

Cure, gdje ste???? Mi smo napokon riješili onu potvrdu kod javnog bilježnika i sutra nosim gore. Jel ide koja sutra gore?

----------


## bubekica

> Cure, gdje ste???? Mi smo napokon riješili onu potvrdu kod javnog bilježnika i sutra nosim gore. Jel ide koja sutra gore?


sretno sutra!

----------


## špelkica

Hvala bubi !!!

----------


## saan

Špeklica... Sretno sutra! Ja ću tamo slijedeći mj. ako opet ne krene nešto po zlu..

----------


## saan

Sorry... Špelkica :Smile:

----------


## TrudyC

> Super! Znas li mozda kad idu na godisnji?


Doktorica ide od 22. 7. pa 4 tjedna
Doktor od 6. 8. pa 3 tjedna
Vidla na zidu kod sestara



I sad sam se outala  :škartoc:

----------


## Kjara

mi smo onda 8, prije 9 mj na brdu....bit će gužva

----------


## Kjara

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas :Love:

----------


## špelkica

Curke, hvala na vibricama, ali nisu pomogle  :Sad: . Otkazani mi je postupak jer mi folikuli nisu htjeli rasti. Ne bi mi bilo tak tragično da dr nije rekla da na jesen mogu još samo probati u prirodnom ciklusu IVF, a ako ne upali, onda mi preporuča donaciju js. Malo sam ostala  :Shock: , začudilo me da ne želi probati neku drugu vrstu stimulacije.

----------


## špelkica

I da, bezveze sam dala 95 kn za onu potvrdu, glavno da su me špotale zbog toga, a sad mi ne treba...

----------


## piki

*špelkice* draga baš mi je žao što je sve tako ispalo! Zašto nisi uzela potvrdu natrag? Ako nije došlo do transfera potvrda im ne treba u tvom fasciklu, a ti ju možeš iskoristiti opet na jesen. Ne znam zašto sad toliko gnjave oko toga. Mene je prošli mj. na konzultacijama dr. A. pitao imam li tu potvrdu! A ja ono HA?!? Pa još nisam ni pikalica, a kamoli blizu punkcije ili transfera da bi mi trebala, donijet ću kad bude trebalo.

----------


## sami_os

*špelkica*, nije mi jasno zašto samo prirodni ciklus? pa koliko si puta išla na stimulirani? šta ste sve probali?

----------


## sami_os

*špelkica*..jako mi je žao zbog prekinutog postupka..znam kakvo je to razočaranje :Sad:

----------


## mima235

*špelkica* možeš napisati što ti je bilo u terapiji i koji dan ciklusa?
Ne razumijem zašto bi u prirodnom ciklusu uspjelo, a u stimuliranom ne,ako netko zna objasniti.

----------


## špelkica

Drage moje, potvrda je kod mene, nije stigla do fascikla. To mi je bio prvi IVF, znači prva stimulacija (prije toga sam imala 2 inseminacije, ali još prije nekoliko godina), od 21.dc decapeptyl, od 4.dc menopur 4 dana po 4 ampule. I to je bilo to. Zaključeno je da ne rastu folikuli i da nikakva terapija ne pomaže s obzirom na niski AMH. Ne kužim to jer drugu terapiju nisam ni dobila tj nisam ništa drugo isprobala.

----------


## Muma

A joj *špelkica*, to su užasne vijesti. Nakon jednog postupka čuti tako nešto. Pa koliki ti je AMH? I da ne žele pokušati još barem jedan stimulirani pa da budu ziher da je to stvarno tako?

----------


## špelkica

Pa rekli su da je nemjerljiv tj. ispod one njihove granice mjerljivosti. Očito ću morati promjeniti kliniku

----------


## Kadauna

> Pa rekli su da je nemjerljiv tj. ispod one njihove granice mjerljivosti. Očito ću morati promjeniti kliniku


gdje si ti vadila AMH, na VV? I sto ti je doktor rekao vezano za broj antralnih folikula (AFC), velicinu i izgled jajnika? To ti vjerojatno sve pise u tvojm nalazima na Vuku ali oni to lijepo spreme u tvoj karton i vise ne vidis :Evil or Very Mad:  ne bi da je to njihovo vlasnistvo, zamoli svoj karton i lijepo sve u miru kopiraj i pregledaj

Nisi ti jos nista mnogo probala, ima tu jos drugih protokola iako valja vidjeti druge parametre koje sam navela, kakav ti je FSH?

i sto ti je Alebic jos rekao? 

Nemoj ocajavati, kao sto rekoh, niste jos mnogo probali.... mene iskreno cudi sto te je ovako "otpremio"

----------


## Kadauna

mene zanima ustvari, kakva je daljnja preporuka?

Prirodnjaci?

DOnacija jajnih stanica?

----------


## frka

K., napisala je gore špelkice - dr. je otpremila i rekla još jedan prirodnjak pa donacija.

----------


## amazonka

Ajme, i to samo nakon jednog postupka. Baš mi je žao.
I mene čudi da ne probaju još jedan stimulirani pa da budu sigurni.
Da, treba zatražiti karton i dobro ga u miru pregledati.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kadauna špelkica je kod doktorice ne kod Alebića, i koliko sam skužila na VV je vadila AMH

----------


## saan

> Pa rekli su da je nemjerljiv tj. ispod one njihove granice mjerljivosti. Očito ću morati promjeniti kliniku


I moj amh je nizak 1,14... Sad bar znam šta me čeka

----------


## špelkica

Hvala cure da ste umjesto mene odgovorile Kadauni. Da, i meni je malo glupo da na temelju jednog neuspjelog pokušaja se ne želi ponovo probati s dr vrstom stimulacije. Naravno, ne znam kakvi su mi nalazi hormona jer je doktorica samo prokomentirala da su u granicama normale. Kad sam bila prvi put na pregledu bilo je nešto folikula- zabilježila je oskudnu folikulogenezu. Naravno, kod mene je to posljedica endometrioze i laparoskopija. 
*Saan*, ne brini, ne znači da će zato i tebi tako biti, sretno...

----------


## saan

> Hvala cure da ste umjesto mene odgovorile Kadauni. Da, i meni je malo glupo da na temelju jednog neuspjelog pokušaja se ne želi ponovo probati s dr vrstom stimulacije. Naravno, ne znam kakvi su mi nalazi hormona jer je doktorica samo prokomentirala da su u granicama normale. Kad sam bila prvi put na pregledu bilo je nešto folikula- zabilježila je oskudnu folikulogenezu. Naravno, kod mene je to posljedica endometrioze i laparoskopija. 
> *Saan*, ne brini, ne znači da će zato i tebi tako biti, sretno...


Hvala ti na lijepim željama :Smile:  I ja tebi želim punoooo sreće

----------


## Kadauna

Spelkice, oprosti, nisam se niti udostojila procitati sve, sad jesam :Embarassed: 

kako bilo, i dalje tvrdim da ti jos nisi puno probala.... Kad imas sve nalaze, valja ih proci i prostudirati pa onda naci eventualno lijecnika koji se kuzi u "low respondere" i mozda traziti bolji protokol za tebe....., cure su ti odgovorile i na onoj drugoj temi...... bar se je VV s tim uvijek hvalio da daje "tailor made" protokole...... ovakav pristup to nije bez obzira radilo se to o dr. Alebicu ili o relativno slabo iskusnoj dr. Jukic!

Spelkice, nadam se da ces uskoro dobiti odgovore na sva svoja pitanja, no na tvom bih mjestu otisla jos jednom gore, trazila svoj karton na uvid i pogledala/kopirala malo svoje nalaze i hormonsku sliku....... tad mozes odluciti ostati kod njih ili otici dalje na lijecenje, sretno!

----------


## špelkica

Hvala ti Kadauna, naravno da ću potražiti drugo mišljenje, iskopirati svoje nalaze,...Što misliš pod time "tailor made" protokol?

----------


## kika222

"Tailor made" bi bilo skrojeno baš za tebe na temelju tvojih nalaza ... Jel tako kadauna? Naprimjer  ne kao na SD gdje se daju jedni te isti lijekovi većini žena i ne traže nikad da ponoviš pretrage... Imam osjećaj da je po tom pitanju VV premija što se državnih bolnica tiče...

----------


## Kadauna

je kika, tako je, to znaci tailor made, to je protokol prilagodjen tebi i tvojim potrebama, ima nekoliko low responder protokola............... mozda je bas trebalo ukljuciti gonal umjesto menopura..!?

SPelkice, cini mi se da se sijecam tvog nalaza FSH prije dosta vremena, bio je preko 20 sto uistinu ukazuje skupa s AMH-om u smanjenu rezervu, ne znam da li i predmenopauzu, nisam strucnjak u tome a i imas vrlo malo uvida u svoje nalaze. 

gdje si se ti Spelkice ranije lijecila, prije VV-a? i zasto ste s takvim nalazima uopce isli na inseminaciju?

MOzda jeste u konacnici donacija upravo pravi put i jedini za tebe i tvog muza, no samo na temelju jednog NE-reagiranja na jednu terapiju meni se cini ishitreni zakljucak!

----------


## Inesz

> I moj amh je nizak 1,14... Sad bar znam šta me čeka



saan,
u kojim je mjernim jedinicama amh? u pmol/L ili ng/mL? koliko ti je fsh? koliko godina imaš?
 :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Kadauna, FSH je bio visok još prije godinu i pol, neposredno nakon operacije. Sad nažalost nisam vidjela nalaze FSH, samo je dr komentirala da su nalazi hormona u redu. Ova stimulacija mi nije vjerojatno odgovarala jer je dr A kad sam bila kod njega (kad nije bilo doktorice) komentirao da mu se ovaj ciklus ne čini u redu da krenemo, ali je doktorica odlučila da ipak pokušamo.Osim toga cijeli ciklus je bio kao pomaknuti- krvarila sam skoro 9 dana.
I meni se malo ishitreno čini da na temelju jedne stimulacije se to zaključi. Na inseminaciji smo bili još prije nekoliko godina, kad sam imala dijagnozu idiopatske neplodnosti i oba jajnika.

----------


## saan

> saan,
> u kojim je mjernim jedinicama amh? u pmol/L ili ng/mL? koliko ti je fsh? koliko godina imaš?


Amh 1,14 pmol/L..  Za FSH neznam šta bi ti rekla :Smile:  Bila na VV obavili sve pretrage, stigao nalaz amh 1,14pmol/L Fsh 7,55mU/L. Kaže meni dr.A nemožemo u postupak dok ne snizimo ovaj fsh na 2,5. Preporuka: Kompletna endokriološka obrada. Ja naravno u šoku naručujem se isti dan kod edokriologa... pregleda me izvade mi krv, za par dana nalaz uredan FSH 1,699 mUl/L. Ja neznam što bi... Zovem dr.A. on isto zbunjen kaže super možda je došlo do neke greške u lab. ali nisam ja mirna... Odem ja u privatni lab. U Sunce da ponovim TSH... Nalaz uredan 2,26mU/L. To se sve dogodilo u nekih 10-ak dana. napomijem da nisam pila nikakvu terapiju. Sad me muči i taj amh i njega bi ponovila jer možda su u lab. jedostavno zamjeili krv. Luda sam svašta mi pada na pamet :Smile:  imam 33 god. i ovo nam je trebao biti prvi postupak

----------


## Mali Mimi

saan ti miješaš FSH i TSH to nije ni slično

----------


## saan

> saan ti miješaš FSH i TSH to nije ni slično


Da sorry.. ja sam sva u tsh... sve ovo što sam napisala odnosi se na tsh. Fsh mi je 8,67mlU/mL, LH 2,95mlU/mL

----------


## Mali Mimi

saan pa tebi je AMH dobar (loše bi bilo da je u ng/ml) a i FSH koliko vidim je sasvim solidan

----------


## Inesz

saan,
možeš ponoviti amh, svaki laboratorij može pogriješiti. 


je li ti dr što komentirao amh? je li brojao antralne folikule na jajnicima, komentirao izgled i volumen jajnika? je li idete u stimulirani postupak ili u prirodnjak?

----------


## saan

> saan pa tebi je AMH dobar (loše bi bilo da je u ng/ml) a i FSH koliko vidim je sasvim solidan


Stvarno?? 1,14 pmol/L. kad gledam one usporedice ovo je dosta loše. Po onome ispada da je 30 neki optimum???

----------


## frka

saan, Mimi se zabunila nažalost. da je u drugim mjernim jedinicama bio bi dobar nalaz. ovako u pmol/l je to smanjena plodnost. ali pogledaj niže temu o niskom AMH i low responderima - ima mladih cura koje sad imaju i po dvoje djece. godine i ne gubljenje vremena su bitan faktor. pročačkaj temu i pogledaj preporuke cura oko protokola.

----------


## saan

> saan,
> možeš ponoviti amh, svaki laboratorij može pogriješiti. 
> 
> 
> je li ti dr što komentirao amh? je li brojao antralne folikule na jajnicima, komentirao izgled i volumen jajnika? je li idete u stimulirani postupak ili u prirodnjak?


  Prepisano s povjesti bolesti: uterus primjerene veličine i morfologije. Edometrij primjeren fazi ciklusa. Desni jajnik oskudnije folikogeneze. Lijevi jajnik primjerene veličie i morfologije,AFC 4(šta to znači)? s vodećim folikulom.

šta su to antralne folikule? iskreno ništa nije previše kometirao,a ja od šoka nisam ništa pitala. Mislim da je rekao da ćemo probati prirodnjak. Za amh je rekao ... onako... pa dobro ima nade nije 0.

----------


## saan

> saan, Mimi se zabunila nažalost. da je u drugim mjernim jedinicama bio bi dobar nalaz. ovako u pmol/l je to smanjena plodnost. ali pogledaj niže temu o niskom AMH i low responderima - ima mladih cura koje sad imaju i po dvoje djece. godine i ne gubljenje vremena su bitan faktor. pročačkaj temu i pogledaj preporuke cura oko protokola.


Jesam draga... već sam pročešljala te teme... i dopisivala se sa charlie,leom st. Hvala im na savjetima, dale su mi krila. :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da izgleda da sam se zabunila poveo me tvoj FSH koji je u biti dosta dobar onda s obzirom na taj AMH

----------


## Inesz

saan,
antralni folikuli su mali folikuli promjera 2-8 mm, dr ih može prebrojati kod uz pregleda jajnika.
AFC-skraćenica od engleskoj naziva za "broj antralnih folikula". Kod tebe je dr izbrojao 4 antralna folikula, što je mali broj ali je u skladu sa tvojim amh nalazom.

----------


## saan

> Da izgleda da sam se zabunila poveo me tvoj FSH koji je u biti dosta dobar onda s obzirom na taj AMH


svejedno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## saan

> saan,
> antralni folikuli su mali folikuli promjera 2-8 mm, dr ih može prebrojati kod uz pregleda jajnika.
> AFC-skraćenica od engleskoj naziva za "broj antralnih folikula". Kod tebe je dr izbrojao 4 antralna folikula, što je mali broj ali je u skladu sa tvojim amh nalazom.


Ahaaa.. sad su mi već neke stvari jasnije! 
thx :Smile:

----------


## saan

> saan,
> antralni folikuli su mali folikuli promjera 2-8 mm, dr ih može prebrojati kod uz pregleda jajnika.
> AFC-skraćenica od engleskoj naziva za "broj antralnih folikula". Kod tebe je dr izbrojao 4 antralna folikula, što je mali broj ali je u skladu sa tvojim amh nalazom.


Ahaaa.. sad su mi već neke stvari jasnije! 
thx :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Doktorica ide od 22. 7. pa 4 tjedna
> Doktor od 6. 8. pa 3 tjedna
> Vidla na zidu kod sestara
> 
> 
> 
> I sad sam se outala


hvala, mogla si na pp poslat!

----------


## Argente

saan, FSH na prvu izgleda dobro, ali treba se gledati u omjeru s LH. Omjer bi idealno bio oko 1:1, ako je veći tipa 3:1 u korist FSH to ukazuje na smanjenu rezervu. AMH i AFC su ti u skladu s ovim FSH:LH omjerom, tako da ja ne vidim razloga da ponavljaš AMH...kako je-tako je, izgleda da ćeš biti low responder, no to ne znači da ti već iz prve neće upaliti. Sretno!

----------


## saan

> saan, FSH na prvu izgleda dobro, ali treba se gledati u omjeru s LH. Omjer bi idealno bio oko 1:1, ako je veći tipa 3:1 u korist FSH to ukazuje na smanjenu rezervu. AMH i AFC su ti u skladu s ovim FSH:LH omjerom, tako da ja ne vidim razloga da ponavljaš AMH...kako je-tako je, izgleda da ćeš biti low responder, no to ne znači da ti već iz prve neće upaliti. Sretno!


U pravu si... Meni je taj omjer 3:1. Nadam se najboljemu... Sretno nam svima

----------


## špelkica

Cure, da li se prekinuti postupak broji kao iskorišteni s obzirom na postupke koji plaća HZZO? I još mi je nešto palo na pamet- kad sam škicala u svoje nalaze činilo mi se da nema nalaza od hormona. Jel oni to sve stave u karton ili gledaju nalaze s kompa? Jer znam da je meni doktorica često nešto gledala s kompa.

----------


## bubekica

> Cure, da li se prekinuti postupak broji kao iskorišteni s obzirom na postupke koji plaća HZZO? I još mi je nešto palo na pamet- kad sam škicala u svoje nalaze činilo mi se da nema nalaza od hormona. Jel oni to sve stave u karton ili gledaju nalaze s kompa? Jer znam da je meni doktorica često nešto gledala s kompa.


Imaju upisano u kompu...
A to kako su ti brojali postupak ne znam, pitaj.

----------


## kika222

Draga špelkice ja mislim da ti se to broji ko jedan potrošeni stimulirani postupak pošto si dobila lijekove i pikala si se... Nadam se da griješim..... Sretno ti bilo najesen....

----------


## amazonka

Špelkice, i ja se bojim za postupak ali svakako pitaj... 
Ovo za nalaze hormona mi nije jasno. Ne bi li ih ipak trebali davati na uvid?

----------


## frka

ma na VV-u nikad ne dobiješ nalaze za sebe (osim ako npr. spermio šalju kući) - samo možeš prolistati karton dok čekaš u redu za sestru. meni su čak odbili dati nalaze na kratko da ih fotokopiram pa sam se iskrala dok sam čekala. nadam se da se nešto promijenilo po tom pitanju jer svatko ima pravo na svoje nalaze.

----------


## amazonka

Svatko ima pravo na svoje nalaze.
Naravno.

----------


## špelkica

Ma ne kužim zašto ne mogu imati svoje nalaze-kako da ih skopiram ako mi neće dati (osim ako ih na prevaru kao Frka). Ali ako su u kompu nalazi hormona ne mogu do njih osim ako ljubazno pitam da ih pogledam. Ipak i sama radim u labosu (malo drugačijem) pa ipak kužim neke stvari i bez njih. 
Sretno cure, možda nešto uspijemo prije jeseni (jer mi je 9.mj uvijek najkritičniji za izostajat pa onda moram pričekat još pokoji mj).

----------


## bubekica

Nama su jedino nalaz androloske obrade slali doma, sve drugo je u kartonu. Hormone sam doduse vadila prije nego sam postala njihov pacijent pa to imam kod sebe, alebic si je to sve pretipkao u komp na prvom pregledu. AMH nisam nikad vidjela, al sam pitalai dobila sam odgovor konkretnu brojku (a i vidim je svaki put jer je na ekranu to najveca brojka). Sgrame koje nam nisu slali, stanje smrzlica i slicno prelistam dok cekam kod kog vec cekam s kartonom u rukama. I uredno to sve prodiskutiram s alebicem i biologinjom, nisu me dosad kritizirali zbog tog. Trebali bi dat nalaze na kopiranje, definitivno.

----------


## riba76

Ja sam na jednom od onih papira dobila sve hormone,ali doduse bez referentnih vrijednosti...ako je to to..
Zna li netko zbog cega suprug/partner treba doci i nesto potpisati kad se ide u fet?treba i ona potvrda od j.biljeznika pa mi nije jasno sto jos treba potpisivati?i jel veliki problem ako dodju na sljedeci uzv?
Ako netko zna,thanx

----------


## bubekica

*riba76* to je pristanak na odmrzavanje (ako se dobro sjecam), tvoj muz to moze otici potpisati kad god hoce, mi smo to obavili mjesec dana prije kretanja u postupak, jer je mm isao na sluzbeni put.

----------


## riba76

Bubekica,kaj bi mi bez tebe :Wink: 
Thanx.znaci moze doci i sljedeci put.

----------


## bubekica

da, al smisli neki dobar razlog. mi smo zapravo dosli mjesec dana prije fet-a jer smo bili gore skupa dok je mm isao andrologu i pokucali kod sestara i rekli da imamo problem jer ce mm bit na putu kad cemo kretat. mm je dosao to potpisat za par dana.

----------


## Sandra1971

*riba76* isprazni inbox...  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

dosao je danas sa mnom tak da smo i to rijesili...
thanx bubekica.

Sandra, jesam  :Wink:

----------


## TinaB

Cure molim pomoć. Izgubila sam papir koji mi je dala soc. radnica, a na kojem piše kaj sve trebam donijeti ( po novom zakonu, nešto s javnim biljeznikom). Ona je na godišnjem pa molim dobru dusicu da mi prepiske sve s tog papira. Hvala. Baš mi je neugodno.

----------


## Ajvi

*TinaB*, nije problem prepisati, ali je problem što ti je teta sigurno dala dva papira, a jedan od njih je taj koji treba ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika (pristanak na MPO).
Druge dvije stvari koje moraš donijeti su kopije osobnih i vjenčani list ne stariji od 6 mjeseci (izvadi novi, jeftinije je nego ovjeravati kopiju).

----------


## Kadauna

> *TinaB*, nije problem prepisati, ali je problem što ti je teta sigurno dala dva papira, a jedan od njih je taj koji treba ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika (pristanak na MPO).
> Druge dvije stvari koje moraš donijeti su kopije osobnih i vjenčani list ne stariji od 6 mjeseci (izvadi novi, jeftinije je nego ovjeravati kopiju).


ne bi niti to trebao biti problem, izasao je pravilnik a ovdje mozes vidjeti kako izgleda taj obrazac/pristanak: 
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...6_70_1399.html

to bi se trebalo ovjeriti kog JB - tako to trazi VV

----------


## bubekica

> ne bi niti to trebao biti problem, izasao je pravilnik a ovdje mozes vidjeti kako izgleda taj obrazac/pristanak: 
> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...6_70_1399.html
> 
> to bi se trebalo ovjeriti kog JB - tako to trazi VV


Valjda koriste taj obrazac, imali su i prije nego je ovaj izasao neki svoj...

----------


## Ajvi

Obrazac je njihov, rađen prema ovome iz zakona. Na vrhu je, jasno, zaglavlje bolnice, dodali su rečenicu da pristaješ da se rezultati koriste u znanstveno-istraživačke svrhe i dobiješ ga potpisanog i pečatiranog

----------


## reny123

> Obrazac je njihov, rađen prema ovome iz zakona. Na vrhu je, jasno, zaglavlje bolnice, dodali su rečenicu da pristaješ da se rezultati koriste u znanstveno-istraživačke svrhe i dobiješ ga potpisanog i pečatiranog


A ako ne pristaješ, ništa od liječenja? Pa što je njima, oni stalno svoj zakon provode? Ako je obrazac propisan, kako mogu dodavati svoje. Ako im je volja da traže suglasnost da se rezultati koriste u znanstveno-istraživačke svrhe (što je sasvim u redu), to bi trebalo biti odvojeno, stvar dobre volje pacijenata i nikako potvrđivano kod javnog bilježnika. Strašno.
Da parafraziram Argente s jednog drugog topića:ako će tražiti da potvrdimo da je Alebić najsimpa dr u MPO, hoćemo i to trčat potvrđivat, sve u ime liječenja. (Mislim, meni je  :Cool: , ali nisam to spremna potvrditi kod bilježnika da bi me liječio, ako se tako sjete).

----------


## bubekica

Ajvi, taj "stari" obrazac si dobila nakon 23. svibnja kad je donesen ovaj iz NN?

----------


## Ajvi

Vidiš vraga, pravilnik je noviji od mog obrasca! Dobila sam ga krajem travnja, a kad sam bila gore 30. svibnja bez da sam ga potvrdila, doktor me špotao.

----------


## mima235

I do prije 3tjedna je bio stari obrazac.  :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

Hvala cure, a posebno hvala mimi235  :Heart: 

Još jedno glupo pitanje (ja kao da sam s Marsa pala) - da li moramo oboje biti prisutni kod bilježnika ili ja mogu sve obaviti?

----------


## Ajvi

Mars je ok, tamo vjerojatno nema ovoliko papirologije.
Ne možeš sama jer se ovjerava i tvoj i potpis TM.

----------


## bubekica

> Mars je ok, tamo vjerojatno nema ovoliko papirologije.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Ajvi

Na milom nam brdu danas ni žive duše. Svi nekako ležerni, dobre volje, pomislih - kakav krasan dan za započeti postupak. Ali niš od toga. Endometrij ovaj put ok, ali hormoni ne. Pa sad imam za popit 2.5 kutije kontracepcije (svaki put me oduševi ta ironija da nikad u životu nisam pila kontracepciju do sad kad silno želim ostati trudna) i čekam kraj 8. mjeseca kad se dr vraća s GO

----------


## bubekica

Ajvi zao mi je, sto tocno ne valja?

----------


## 123beba

Ajvi, baš mi je žao... Meni su nekako najteže bile takve neočekivane odgode... Nadam se da ćeš se onda barem odmoriti preko ljeta i uživati na nekom lijepom go pa da u 8. budeš punih baterija za postupak...

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala cure, bit će to sve ok. Iako znaš da moraš biti strpljiv, ne možeš si pomoći i uvijek si nestrpljiv. Inače, povišen mi je progesteron, a ono što dr nije rekao, ali je napisao, a ja ne uspijevam tu moju brojku smjestiti ni u kakve ref. vrijednosti koje mogu naći, je E2 0.127. Ima tko kakvu ideju o tome?

----------


## piki

> Hvala cure, bit će to sve ok. Iako znaš da moraš biti strpljiv, ne možeš si pomoći i uvijek si nestrpljiv. Inače, povišen mi je progesteron, a ono što dr nije rekao, ali je napisao, a ja ne uspijevam tu moju brojku smjestiti ni u kakve ref. vrijednosti koje mogu naći, je E2 0.127. Ima tko kakvu ideju o tome?


Pretpostavljam da je to estradiol 127 pmol/L i onda je unutar referentnog intervala za folikularnu fazu. Meni je na nalazu pisalo 3391 pa je dr. upisala u karton 3,391.

----------


## Ajvi

To je onda valjda to. Hvala piki.

----------


## Reni76

Treba mi smještaj blizu vv-a, pa ako netko zna, može na pp.

----------


## 123beba

Reni, postoji ti tema bas za smještaj pa probaj i tamo pitati... Iako vjerujem da će ti se cure koje znaju brzo javiti... Sretno!

----------


## Reni76

> Reni, postoji ti tema bas za smještaj pa probaj i tamo pitati... Iako vjerujem da će ti se cure koje znaju brzo javiti... Sretno!


Hvala

----------


## tina_julija

kroz skorije vrijeme počet ćemo i mi pohod na brdo... za novi postupak, šta mi točno treba brisevi i papa? definitivno su stariji od godine dana koje imam, da li trebam ponavljati hormone ili ne? nisam jos nazvala doktoricu, samo se informiram...  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Tina_julija, pa svakako bi ti bilo dobro ponoviti briseve i papu... Za hormone vjerujem da će ti ih gore napraviti... Sretno u novom pohodu ~~~~~~ da bude sa najboljim ishodom!  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala ti... radim popis stvari da 'napadnem' soc. doktoricu...  :Wink:

----------


## piki

Tina_julija dobrodošla natrag!
Bila sam na punkciji u subotu i dobili smo 7 js. Čekam transfer u četvrtak, 5. dan jer ih se oplodilo više od dvije. Sretno curi koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji, koja nas škica ali ne piše. Punkcija je prošla puno bezbolnije od prethodne a dobila sam više stanica.

----------


## Muma

Bravo *piki*!!! Nek se lijepo nastave dijeliti do četvrtka i pričekamo tvoju lijepu betu za dva tjedna!  :fige:  Sretno i curi koja škica!  :Wink:

----------


## piki

Hvala muma!
Nego u subotu su bile 2 punkcije i 5 transfera i bila je cura koja je dobila 18 js! Bila sam fascinirana tada i još uvijek sam. Od tih 18, 17 su bile zrele. Naravno, oplodili su ih samo 12 i sve su se razvile do 5-og dana. Ne znam točno za stimulaciju ali mislim da je primila cca 15 menopura. Ja s duplo jačom stimulacijom dobijem 7 i još sam jako jako sretna što je uopće toliko! Šteta što nemamo sve te podatke za statistiku jer mislim da se samo jedan mali dio javlja ovdje (sudeći po gužvi gore).

----------


## Mali Mimi

piki u moje vrijeme dok sam bila na VV 18 j.s. nije bilo nikakvo čudo, većina žena je imala preko 10 j.s. ja sam se osjećala ko "crna ovca" kad sam dobila samo 2, sad su se očito stvari okrenule pa se čudimo kad netko dobije ono što je prije bilo uobičajeno...

----------


## Kadauna

> Tina_julija dobrodošla natrag!
> Bila sam na punkciji u subotu i dobili smo 7 js. Čekam transfer u četvrtak, 5. dan jer ih se oplodilo više od dvije. Sretno curi koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji, koja nas škica ali ne piše. Punkcija je prošla puno bezbolnije od prethodne a dobila sam više stanica.


piki ali i ostale, ne zaboravite se upisati u statistiku koju vodimo ovdje: 



http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

----------


## ljube

> Nego u subotu su bile 2 punkcije i 5 transfera i bila je cura koja je dobila 18 js! Bila sam fascinirana tada i još uvijek sam. Od tih 18, 17 su bile zrele. Naravno, oplodili su ih samo 12 i sve su se razvile do 5-og dana.


A što su napravili sa ostalih 5 zrelih stanica koje nisu oplodili, bacili?

----------


## Inesz

Pa, ljube... bit će da su bacili ili zamrzli što ti ga dođe na isto. Jer naša stuka kaže da je 12 js dovoljno...

Nema veze što kaže razvijeni svijet i njihova mpo iskustva. Naši su se potrudili da nam i novim zakonom otežaju put do djeteta.

----------


## arlena

Piki sretno!
Mima235 javi se  :Smile:

----------


## piki

> piki u moje vrijeme dok sam bila na VV 18 j.s. nije bilo nikakvo čudo, većina žena je imala preko 10 j.s. ja sam se osjećala ko "crna ovca" kad sam dobila samo 2, sad su se očito stvari okrenule pa se čudimo kad netko dobije ono što je prije bilo uobičajeno...


Mora da je tako. Ja sam gore oko godinu dana i ovo je drugi takav slučaj za koji sam čula. Znam da ja kaj god da mi rade mogu samo sanjati o takvoj brojki.
Ljube, onih 5 su zamrznuli neoplođene.

----------


## sunčeko71

> Tina_julija dobrodošla natrag!
> Bila sam na punkciji u subotu i dobili smo 7 js. Čekam transfer u četvrtak, 5. dan jer ih se oplodilo više od dvije. Sretno curi koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji, koja nas škica ali ne piše. Punkcija je prošla puno bezbolnije od prethodne a dobila sam više stanica.


Sretno Piki u četvrtak !  Neka se sada lijepo i pravilno djele i da nas onda razveseliš sa lijepom brojčicom bete.

----------


## marincezg

> Tina_julija dobrodošla natrag!
> Bila sam na punkciji u subotu i dobili smo 7 js. Čekam transfer u četvrtak, 5. dan jer ih se oplodilo više od dvije. Sretno curi koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji, koja nas škica ali ne piše. Punkcija je prošla puno bezbolnije od prethodne a dobila sam više stanica.


odlicno piki  :Smile: 
puno srece ti zelim.....

----------


## bubekica

> Ljube, onih 5 su zamrznuli neoplođene.


Odakle si dobila tu informaciju?

----------


## špelkica

Piki, sretno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## piki

Hvala cure na dobrim željama!



> Odakle si dobila tu informaciju?


Rekla mi je cura o čijim se js radi.

----------


## nova21

Evo mene s problemom ili ne, dobila sam uputnice za 1.8 jednu za pregled kod dr alebića a druga je za hormone, glukozu i inzulin, no na njih je napisala klinička bolnica merkur iako je na prošlu napisala vuk vrhovec, i ja sam joj sad napomenula vuk vrhovec ali je vidjela da vv spada pod merkur i hladno napisala merkur. i neznam jel se glukoza i inzulin vade na istom mjestu gje i hormoni pa može na 1 uputnicu.

----------


## saan

Nema veze jel v vrhovac ili merkur...  Meni je sestra rekla da je to isto,  što se tiče hormona ja sam to sve izvadila tamo . I inzulin

----------


## saan

Jedna putnica je za pregled,  a druga za hormone

----------


## snupi

piki sretno!

----------


## Vaki

Pozdrav svima! Zna li itko kada doktor A. ide na godišnji? Nešto su sestre spominjale 18.08. kao završetak godišnjeg, a ne znam na koga se to odnosilo!?

----------


## 123beba

Vaki, mislim da ti je netko već tu bio napisao pa pokušaj pogledati koju stranicu ranije...

Piki, kako si nam ti? Nadam se da odmaras i čuvas svoje mrvice! Javi kako je bilo i kad je beta...

----------


## Vaki

Vidjela sam sad da je TrudyC već napisala, hvala!

18.08. startamo. Trebam donijeti svu dokumentaciju i uputnicu za MPO. Nadam se da neće nešto krenuti po zlu, npr. da mi vještica dođe prerano, dok je doktorica još na godišnjem... :Cekam:

----------


## tina_julija

Bez obzira sto je doktorica na godisnjem pregledat cete i doktor... Sretno!

----------


## kika222

> Vidjela sam sad da je TrudyC već napisala, hvala!
> 
> 18.08. startamo. Trebam donijeti svu dokumentaciju i uputnicu za MPO. Nadam se da neće nešto krenuti po zlu, npr. da mi vještica dođe prerano, dok je doktorica još na godišnjem...


Vaki kak to da vi krećete već u osmom mj, meni dr.A danas rekao da nitko ne radi do 20.08??  Ili sam ja neke krivo skužila :Smile: ... Ja danas bila bez muža, on nikak nije mogo doći i sad ispada da radi sgrama moram čekati 9 mj... A zvala sam sestru ovaj tj i pitala je jel obavezno muž mora doći ili može u osmom mj. I ona veli da može.. Tak da sam danas ostala paf kad mi je dr rekel tek za 9 mj.. Moram ići na petrovu 3 po još neke nalaze i onda u 9mj kod njega. Kad bi realno mogla očekivati postupak ako damo sgram i sve nalaze u 9mj???? Hvala vam žene, stvarno ne znam kaj bi da vas tu nemam :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

> Vaki kak to da vi krećete već u osmom mj, meni dr.A danas rekao da nitko ne radi do 20.08??  Ili sam ja neke krivo skužila... Ja danas bila bez muža, on nikak nije mogo doći i sad ispada da radi sgrama moram čekati 9 mj... A zvala sam sestru ovaj tj i pitala je jel obavezno muž mora doći ili može u osmom mj. I ona veli da može.. Tak da sam danas ostala paf kad mi je dr rekel tek za 9 mj.. Moram ići na petrovu 3 po još neke nalaze i onda u 9mj kod njega. Kad bi realno mogla očekivati postupak ako damo sgram i sve nalaze u 9mj???? Hvala vam žene, stvarno ne znam kaj bi da vas tu nemam


Mi smo došli zajedno i čekali nalaze. Doktorica ih je pogledala i rekla da pokupimo dokumentaciju na 3. katu i obavezno donesem u 8. mjesecu (3.dc) + uputnica za MPO. Rekla je da nemamo što čekati jer je sgram isti kao i prije (slaba pokretljivost). Tako da pretpostavljam da ćeš i ti u 9. mjesecu kad doktor pogleda nalaze.

----------


## Vaki

I da, doktorica je gore od 18.08., tako mi je rekla.

----------


## zdravka82

Bok cure! Evo samo da vam javim da smo naruceni 15.07. u 10 h na prvi pregled kod dr.A . Sestra mi je rekla da i mm donese uputnicu za spermiogram. Moramo li doci ranije zbog spermiograma?

----------


## 123beba

Zdravka, mislim da ne terbate dolaziti ranije. Sestre su te naručile nakon punkcija i transfera, a muž ce onda vjerovatno raditi spermiogram nakon toga svega. I tako vrijeme spermiograma nije bitno, samo vam je bitno onih par dana prije da nemate odnos...

----------


## zdravka82

hvala puno 123beba!!

----------


## Vaki

> Bok cure! Evo samo da vam javim da smo naruceni 15.07. u 10 h na prvi pregled kod dr.A . Sestra mi je rekla da i mm donese uputnicu za spermiogram. Moramo li doci ranije zbog spermiograma?


Ne morate, ali ja bih na vašem mjestu došla ranije tako da vam doktor odmah može očitati nalaz spermiograma. Mi smo došli u 7.30, a nalaz je bio gotov u 10h.

----------


## zdravka82

nisam znala da nalaz bude odmah gotov.. onda cemo tako i napraviti!

----------


## Noemi

Hej drage moje bok svima!Nova sam na forumu i kod dr A.
Moja priča traje već evo treću godinu no tek sad prije koja dva mjeseca došli smo do našeg dr :Smile: 
Uglavnom danas mi je 1.dc i dr me stavio na kontracepciju od 4.dc pa do 22.8. bez prestanka! Da mi kontrolira ciklus,smiri jajnike i taman da se vrati s godišnjeg jer smo po ciklusu zakasnili 2dana (da bi stigao prije Go) ... Je li neka od vas imala takav početak postupka? Je li to dugi protokol ?? E ,da!Nalazi hormona su kaže ok i spremna sam za postupak-sad ne kužim čemu tolike pilule...sjetila sam se milijun pitanja kad sam spustila slusalicu,pa mi bilo neugodno ponovno nazvati,da pokušam sutra?! 
Ima li netko doktorov mail?

----------


## tina_julija

Imala sam i ja tako, preko bozicnih praznika.. Dvije kutije zaredom popila, samo da bi pomaknuli ciklus kad oni pocnu raditi...  :Smile:  nije ti to dugi protokol, sa dugim protokolom kreces sa lijekovima a ne sa pilulama... Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Noemi,

možda ste mogli odgoditi postupak za rujan, listopad... ne piti pilule da se naštima ciklus za vrijeme kad se dr vraća sa godišnjeg.

Kakve su vam dijagnoze, koliko imaš godina?
 :Smile: 
Napiši nam nešto...

----------


## Noemi

> Noemi,
> 
> Kakve su vam dijagnoze, koliko imaš godina?
> 
> Napiši nam nešto...


hvala vam cure na dobrodoslici!
Ja imam31,m32g.
Naša priča traje evo bit će 3godine,godinu i pol kao sve u redu mladi ste,nemojte misliti na to..bla bla...kad ja na pretrage -sve ok.M na pretrage-sve ok.Ja na laparoskopiju -zacepljeni jajovodi-i ostali zacepljeni-nije ih dr uspio odcepiti.
Ovulacije uredne,sve ostalo super ali eto mehanički problem i ne mogu prirodno ni da hoću zatrudnjeti.Prosle g.prosla sam 2stimulirana postupka-oba puta negativne bete-namucila sam se i ne želim se ni sjecati-gubljenje vremena-sqmo cu vam reci da je dr nakon punkcije hladno otišao na GO a da nama pacijenticama nije rekao:/ toliko o strucnosti i svemu ostalom-mogla bih knjigu napisati.Zatim sam odmorila od svega i slučajno saznala za VV i dr.A.- samo cu reci odusevljena sam  :Shock: d pristupa pacijentu,sestara,komunikacije :Smile: ) nadamo se nadamo :Smile: ))
P.S. ima li tu neka tema za lijekove:prijateljica je bila privatno na postupku i ostale joj 3kutije Gonala i 1Decqpeptyl pa želi prodati jeftino-rok za Gonal je 7/2014, a Decapeptyl čak 2015.g. Ne znam jel se na ovom forumu smije prodavati?

----------


## mona22

Pozdrav cure već vas neko vrijeme škicam pa sam se evo sad odlučila i pridružiti vama.
11-og sad imala tranfer i sad sam u onoj naj goroj fazi -čekanje bete,e sad me zanima dali je neko od vas imao krvareje nakon transfer jer ja sam prvi dan malo primjetila krvi na papiru onda više ništa do jutros opet malo i trbuh me boli kao pred mengu
 :Love:

----------


## Marijana25

Pozdrav svima...

Eto mi smo se odlucili na MPO.
Naime, voljela bih i malu pomoc od vas...
Meni je dijagnostciran PCOS, muzu asthenozoospermia.
Rekli su nam da namje najpametnije ici na MPO.
Napravila sam hormonske pretrage..sve je ok.

Molim vas sve za pomoc..koji nam je sljedeci korak?

Hvala svima  :Wink:

----------


## Vaki

Draga Noemi, 
imaš tema gdje se lijekovi poklanjaju, ali se nikako ne smiju prodavati!  :Smile: 
Žao mi je što ste gubili vrijeme na očito sebičnog i neprofesionalnog doktora. Držim fige da brzo ostvarite trudnoću!!!

----------


## Vaki

> Pozdrav svima...
> 
> Eto mi smo se odlucili na MPO.
> Naime, voljela bih i malu pomoc od vas...
> Meni je dijagnostciran PCOS, muzu asthenozoospermia.
> Rekli su nam da namje najpametnije ici na MPO.
> Napravila sam hormonske pretrage..sve je ok.
> 
> Molim vas sve za pomoc..koji nam je sljedeci korak?
> ...


Najbolje da odmah nazovete VV i naručite se za pregled jer neke pretrage morate ponoviti kod njih (hormone, spermiogram...) pa da ne gubite vrijeme.

----------


## Muma

*Noemi*, *mona22*,  *Marijana25* samo vam želim poželjeti dobrodošlicu i da što prije dođete do svojih bebica!
*mona22* moguće je krvarenje nakon transfera, sve je to posljedica postupka i ja sam dobila uputu zanemariti takvo krvarenje. Nadam se da ga više nema i da će biti lijepa beta!

----------


## kika222

Noemi, mona i marijana dobro nam došle i čim prije postale trbušaste :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svim novim curama i želim vam da čim prije postanete lijepe debele trudnice!



> Pozdrav cure već vas neko vrijeme škicam pa sam se evo sad odlučila i pridružiti vama.
> 11-og sad imala tranfer i sad sam u onoj naj goroj fazi -čekanje bete,e sad me zanima dali je neko od vas imao krvareje nakon transfer jer ja sam prvi dan malo primjetila krvi na papiru onda više ništa do jutros opet malo i trbuh me boli kao pred mengu


mona22 pa mi smo onda skupa bile na transferu! Ja sam bila druga na redu, poslije cure koja je imala FET. Jesi ti ona iz Zg ili iz Like? Imaš pdf Poslije transfera i Odbrojavanje pa si možemo i tamo pisati.

----------


## Konfuzija

Djevojke, molila bih vas jednu informaciju. Tko radi kao biolog na VV? 

Dosta mi je bitno!

----------


## mona22

Da piki bilo smo skupa na transferu.Ja smo bila ona zadnja iz Garešnice.a iz like je mislim bila ona za FET.
ok selim se na odbrojavanje...

----------


## Noemi

> Pozdrav cure već vas neko vrijeme škicam pa sam se evo sad odlučila i pridružiti vama.
> 11-og sad imala tranfer i sad sam u onoj naj goroj fazi -čekanje bete,e sad me zanima dali je neko od vas imao krvareje nakon transfer jer ja sam prvi dan malo primjetila krvi na papiru onda više ništa do jutros opet malo i trbuh me boli kao pred mengu


draga da ti vrijeme do bete brzo prodje ,trbuh će te sad svakako boljeti i sve će te bockati pa se probaj sto vise opustati citanjem knjige,laganini setnjicama ,kavicama...i onda nas obraduj veeelikom betom!!

----------


## Noemi

curke ,je li jos netko imao ovako kao ja 2kutije kontracepcije pa kad popijem zadnju,3.dc kod dr-zanima me znate li slijede li bocke odmah od tog 3.dc? a one kontrole svaki drugi dan uzv i vadjenje krvi-od kojeg to dana se ide?ma zanima me sve zbog toga hoću li bolovanje uzimati i koliko dugo ,a i od kojeg dana? 
dr.mi je rekao da će mi protokol napisati tek taj 3.dc na pregled kad dodjem...rekoh možda vi vise znate koje ste duže kod njega i imate vise iskustva od drugih cura...

----------


## mona22

Noemi i ja sam prvi put pila kontracepcijse ali samo jedan mjesec i da onda sam išla u postupak ...da tada slijede pikice folikulometrije vađenje krvi....ti piješ dva vjerovatno zbog gd

----------


## Muma

*Noemi* ja mislim da sad nećeš krenuti s postupkom jer oni planiraju godišnji pa ti neće stići odraditi čitav postupak do GO. Kaj ti je doktor rekao? Inače, ako si popila kontracepciju onda bi trebala krenuti s postupkom...ali ja mislim da je sad kasno... Nakon koliko dana od zadnje tablete prokrvariš?

----------


## Noemi

Muma, ma tek sam jutros popila 2.pilulu,i trebam piti do 22.8.taman na kraj go ,da dr nastima ciklus za svoj povratak. 22.8.mi je zadnja tabletica i kažu cure da 3-4 dana poslije zadnje procurim.Onda zovem 1.dc a 3.krecem,ali me zanima jel vec 5.dan kontrola-uzv i vadjenje krvi,pa od 5.-og dana stalno ili? znate li od kojeg dana pocinjemo vaditi krv redovno svaki drugi dan? Bas sam zbunjena. Nisam iz Zg pa me zanima zbog puta,smještaja,bolovanja da si bar nekako isplaniram okvirno...

----------


## riba76

Noemi,ako je doktor zadoboljan taj 3.dan,onda kreces s pikanjem,vadjem krvi odmah.
A nakon toga si svaki 2.dan na uzv.tako da si planiras cca 3 tjedna vv-a u komadu :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*noemi* dobro ti cure kazu, 3dc. kreces s pikanjem ako je sve ok na uzv pregledu. ja sam recimo dolazila na VV 3, 8, 10 dc. i 12. dc na punkciju, 17dc na transfer. al moguce je da te narucuju i cesce, ovisi kako ti rastu folikuli. svaki put kad si gore je vadjenje krvi i uzv. 3.dc. dolazis iza 10h, a ostale dane u pol 8. i sretno!

----------


## Muma

> Muma, ma tek sam jutros popila 2.pilulu,i trebam piti do 22.8.taman na kraj go ,da dr nastima ciklus za svoj povratak. 22.8.mi je zadnja tabletica i kažu cure da 3-4 dana poslije zadnje procurim.Onda zovem 1.dc a 3.krecem,ali me zanima jel vec 5.dan kontrola-uzv i vadjenje krvi,pa od 5.-og dana stalno ili? znate li od kojeg dana pocinjemo vaditi krv redovno svaki drugi dan? Bas sam zbunjena. Nisam iz Zg pa me zanima zbog puta,smještaja,bolovanja da si bar nekako isplaniram okvirno...


Aha, a ja mislila da bi sad trebala krenuti s postupkom, pa da ne budeš na kraju razočarana...
Eto, riba ti je sve rekla! Uglavnom, počinju odmah folikulometrije, samo ovisi kako možda padne vikend. Ja sam znala doći gore 3.dc u četvrtak ili petak pa bi me onda ipak naručio za ponedjeljak. Ali uglavnom, svaki drugi dan. Sretno ti!

----------


## Ajvi

Drage dame, puno sunčanih pozdrava s plaže. Kako nismo u ovom ciklusu krenuli s postupkom, ostavila ja u Zagrebu i muža i psa i nered i brige i pobjegla na more - da se pripremim za jesen.
Noemi, ja zadnju pilulu pijem 23.8. pa možda skupa startamo.
A kad smo kod pilula, budući da sam po tom pitanju pravi seljo-beljo: dobila sam Lindynette i sad sam na 2/3 prve kutije. Imam nekakav smećkasti iscjedak i iako internet kaže da se to zna događati, rađe bih od nekog čula iz prve ruke. Jel to normalno/relativno normalno/nenormalno?

----------


## Sandra1971

Ima netko za kavu do 10,30?  :Smile:  Marincezg.... Jesi uopće stigla,jer nisam vidjela nikog od jucer...

----------


## Dalmašica

Drage moje,evo da Vam se javim..naime mi jos nismo krenuli s mpo,ali cemo ici na vv,tj mm se vec gore vodi,radio je 4 spermiograma gore,i ubrzo je narucen kod androloga...tako da racunamo ako sve bude uspjesno i na vrijeme s nalazimo krenuti u postupak u 9/10 mjesec. Dijagnoze su nam ne bas bajne,moja je pcos,anovulacija,inz.rezistencija,a muzeva astenoteratozospermija.

----------


## marincezg

> Ima netko za kavu do 10,30?  Marincezg.... Jesi uopće stigla,jer nisam vidjela nikog od jucer...


ja sam ti dosla u 7.30 i bila vec gotova nesto prije 8.

----------


## bubekica

> Drage moje,evo da Vam se javim..naime mi jos nismo krenuli s mpo,ali cemo ici na vv,tj mm se vec gore vodi,radio je 4 spermiograma gore,i ubrzo je narucen kod androloga...tako da racunamo ako sve bude uspjesno i na vrijeme s nalazimo krenuti u postupak u 9/10 mjesec. Dijagnoze su nam ne bas bajne,moja je pcos,anovulacija,inz.rezistencija,a muzeva astenoteratozospermija.


Dobrodosla! Kad je TM narucen kld androloga? Kakvi su sgrami? Druzit cemo se najesen  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra1971

Marincezg mene je prvu prozvao tak da sam u 7,45 već izvadila krv ii otišla na kavicu.

----------


## marincezg

> Marincezg mene je prvu prozvao tak da sam u 7,45 već izvadila krv ii otišla na kavicu.


da znam koja si  :Smile:

----------


## Dalmašica

Bubekice hvala  :Smile: 
Spermiogrami su dosta losi,dg je astenoteratozos.,posebno je morbologija losa 3% normalnih,97% abnormalnih..narucen je u androloga 2.9..heh meni je to brzo obzirom da se sve ceka dugo

----------


## Sandra1971

*marincezg* pogotovo ako si zapamtila da je netko imao flaster preko šake  :Laughing:  samo tamo su našli venu
al ja ne znam koja si ti... ništa, morat ćemo se dogovoriti za neku kavu dalje od brda  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice hvala 
> Spermiogrami su dosta losi,dg je astenoteratozos.,posebno je morbologija losa 3% normalnih,97% abnormalnih..narucen je u androloga 2.9..heh meni je to brzo obzirom da se sve ceka dugo


Mi imamo samo 1-2% morfoloski ispravnih, pokretnih isto tako... Nalaz androloga se ceka mjesec dana, tako da se pripremite na to, nazalost. Jesi li ti vec bila kod doktora ili doktorice?

----------


## Dalmašica

Jesam, u Petrovoj i nisam bila zadovoljna pa se zato i prebacujemo na vv

----------


## nova21

Dali ide koja 1.8 kod dr. A?

----------


## NINA30

Zna li netko jel rade ovih dana spermiogram na VV s obzirom da u nekim bolnicama odgode do jeseni!?

----------


## nova21

Mislim da rade pošto mi je dr rekao da dodjemo 1.8 na pretrage hormona i mm na spermiogram

----------


## NINA30

Hvala,nazvat ću još poslije jedan pa ću pitati ako rade naručila bih nas tako da odradim i hormone i spermiogram zajedno.

----------


## nova21

Jel se naručuje za spermiogram i hormone?

----------


## špelkica

Ne, ne naručuje se. Dođeš treći dan ciklusa s uputnicom za pregled i hormone (2 uputnice) i jedna za tm (spermiogram) i javiš se ujutro sestrama (nazoveš 1.dc da dolaziš i naručiš tm za spermiogram kod sestre), oni te onda upute da daš krv i tm spermiogram. Sretno!

----------


## špelkica

Oprosti, ne naručuje se u smislu da kad dođeš na red već nazoveš 1.dc da dolaziš taj i taj dan. Nalaz isti dan gotov.

----------


## nova21

Ok. zovem u ponedjeljak za 1.8. Nemam menge bez duphastona a dr je rekao ako ne dobijem bez tableta da dođem 1.8

----------


## bubekica

Nova, onda neces moci 1.8. izvaditi hormone jer ti nece biti 3-5dc., tj ovisi koje hormone vadis?

----------


## nova21

Zašto ne ako je dr tako rekao. vadim fsh,lh,e2,amh,prl,tsh,t,shbg,dheas,guk i inzulin na tašte.

----------


## bubekica

zato sto se neki od tih hormona vade tocno odredjeni dan ciklusa. predlazem ti da sutra nazoves doktora i dogovoris se s njim.

----------


## nova21

pa onda bi mi tako rekao, a i napisao je ovako "3-5. dc ili 1.8. s nalazima papa i cb i uputnicama za pregled i FSH...."

----------


## bubekica

ok, radi kako ti pise, ali nemoj biti iznenadjena ako taj dan neces izvaditi hormone.

----------


## nova21

pa u pon svakako zovem da se naručim, pa ćemo vidjeti, ali mislim da je dr tražio upravo tako zbog toga što mi ciklus traje 365dana godišnje ako ne izazovem duphastonima.

----------


## bubekica

tako je i meni, nemam ciklusa uopce ako ne pijem duphaston. svaki put kad vadim hormone moram popiti duphaston i docekati m.
jeste li vi vec radili spermiogram?

----------


## nova21

jesmo u osijeku ali ne i na vv-u

----------


## bubekica

sretno, nadam se da cete sto prije dobiti nalaze i da ces brzo krenuti u postupak!

----------


## nova21

Hvala, iako mi se čini da nećemo baš brzo, pošto mi je dr rekao da pijem premalu dozu metmorfina za pco pa će probati potaknuti sve sa većom dozom kad vidi nalaze.

----------


## saan

Jesi zvala gore?  Šta kažu?

----------


## nova21

Nisam poslije 1 ću

----------


## nova21

eto naručena sam 1.8. rekla mi je ako je dr rekao da dođem tako vadit hormone onda da dođem bez obzira što nije 3-5dc.

----------


## saan

Sretnoooo :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*nova21* sretno!

----------


## nova21

Hvla vam cure  :Very Happy:

----------


## marija35

pozdrav i sretno!!!

----------


## nova21

ovdje je neko zatišje, šta se ništa ne dešava gore? Ja sam pomalo nervoza, nočas krećemo. u velikom iščekivanju sam da vidim kakvi će bit nalazi i što ćemo dalje.

----------


## mona22

> ovdje je neko zatišje, šta se ništa ne dešava gore? Ja sam pomalo nervoza, nočas krećemo. u velikom iščekivanju sam da vidim kakvi će bit nalazi i što ćemo dalje.


Sretno sutra!

----------


## bubekica

Nova, sretno sutra!
Na VV je mirno jer se blize godisnji pa nitko ne krece u postupak. U rujnu ce biti veselo  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

onda se nadam da ćemo sve brzo obaviti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Sretno nova21  :Smile: !!! A na jesen kreću pravi pohodi na VV, jedva čekam  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## saan

I ja ću vam se pridružiti u 9 mj.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

nova21  :fige:  da sutra obaviš sve i vratiš se doma puna pozitivne energije, i spremna za osvajanje brda!

----------


## lberc

Ja bi trebala ići drugi tjedan gore,moram zvati 1 dc,to bu valjda u nedjelju a kak je u ponedjeljak praznik zvala bum u utorak da se naručim..ak sam dobro skužila dr mi je rekal da sljedeći ciklus očekujem postupak ,a kak moram donesti sve ono potvrđeno od bilježnika valjda je to to. Sretno nam svima na jesen.

----------


## bubekica

*lberc* ak je nedjelja 1dc,  pon praznik, a ti moras 3dc bit gore, samo dodjes u utorak, bez narucivanja. ali mislim da su ti oni tad na godisnjem.

----------


## hrki

Da na Go su dr.A do 26.08.a doktorica do 18.08.

----------


## lberc

kaj su na godišnjem već onaj tjedan od 5.8?

----------


## riba76

Iberc, pa da. milslim da do 18.8. nema ničega gore

----------


## Noemi

hej cure kako ste mi? Ja evo plijem Lyndenette 20 i pri kraju sam s prvom kutijom pa nastavljam odmah s drugom- tko je ono napisao da pije isti tako kao ja i da mu je zadnja pilula oko 22.8.? Ja zadnju trebam popiti 22.8.pa čekati mengu i 1.dc nazvati pa krecemo u postupak!! 
Kako ste mi vi? Odmaramo svi izgleda...

----------


## Muma

*nova21* kako je prošlo? Jesi izvadila te hormone? s-gram?

----------


## nova21

Evomene da se javim. Ivadila krv, mm napravio spermiogram, nalazi će nam bit gotovi za cca 3 tjedna. U osijeku moramo oboje napravit HBsAG, anti HBs, anti HBc, anti HCV-EIA. antitreponemski test, anti HIV 1 i 2, krvnu grupu i rh fakrtor. Isto tako u os moram napravit HSG, ako je neko radio može mi malo reći kakva je pretraga tj jel šta boli.
Povečao mi je dozu siofora na 2x850. Dobili smo i onaj famozni papir što treba ovjerit kod bilježnika. Moram u 9 mj doći 3-5. dc sa svim nalazimapa ćemo se dogovorit za postupak. znima me ako je napiso dogovor za postupak onda bi u postupak mogla idući ciklus ili?

----------


## bubekica

*nova21* super da si sve obavila! za hsg ti ne znam, nama nije bio potreban, ali imas temu bas za hsg pa procitaj, ima puno iskustava.
na tvom mjestu bih u 9mj. dosla 3dc, ako imas sve nalaze dotad, mozda ces odmah i krenuti u postupak. sretno!

----------


## nova21

pa rekao je da dođem sa svim nalazima, znači ne prije al kao njemu bi odgovaralo tamo negdje u 9 mj

----------


## bubekica

ni ne kazem da dodjes prije nego u 9mj, al nemoj 4 ili 5dc, da bi krenula u postupak taj mjesec moras doci 3dc. jel me kuzis?  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

aha znači za postupak baš mora 3 dc. nisam to znala, hvala ti za info. znački ak bude sve ok može postupak počet i u 9 mj. tnx  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

:Wink:  eto sporazumijele se mi konacno  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

eh da, jesmo. samo nije ništa rekao dali mm mora samnom doći

----------


## Sandra1971

*nova21* mislim da ti ne treba TM na prvom pregledu

----------


## bubekica

ne treba TM doci, tek ti treba kad treba dat uzorak.

----------


## lberc

Ja sam danas zvala,rekla mi sestra da su na godišnjem i da dođem u devetom mjesecu.

----------


## Ajvi

> Ja evo plijem Lyndenette 20 i pri kraju sam s prvom kutijom pa nastavljam odmah s drugom- tko je ono napisao da pije isti tako kao ja i da mu je zadnja pilula oko 22.8.?.


Noemi, to sam bila ja. Samo budući da sam prije tebe bila na pregledu, ja sam na malo drukčijem režimu. Prvu kutiju sam već popila, pauzirala tjedan dana, odradila M koja nije bila vrijedna spomena, sad sam na drugoj kutiji, a morat ću započeti i treću da bi mi zadnja pilula bila 23.8. Iskreno se nadam da će pilule odraditi svoje glede regulacije ciklusa, jer zadnja dva ciklusa nisam mogla u postupak zbog hormona. I na druge ih načine pokušavam uravnotežiti - sunce, more i mozak na pašu - maksimalno punjenje baterija.
S obzirom na to koliko nas s nestrpljenjem čeka 9. mjesec, izgleda da će na brdu biti fest gužva. Ali sigurna sam da to nikom ne bi bio problem kad bi samo 9 mjeseci nakon toga ista takva gužva bila i u rodilištu.
Drage moje, uživajte u odmoru, a u rujnu sve skupa u nove pobjede.

----------


## Noemi

Nova21, hsg ti radi Matkovic -najbolje da zvrcnes tamo njegovu sestru i dogovoris sve ovisno o godišnjem .Ovi nalazi hormona taman će ti biti kad se nas dr vrati s godišnjeg -ja krecem u postupak zadnji tjedan u 8.mj.  A ovo za HIV i ostale pretrage idi sto prije na transfuziju u KBO jer isto zbog godišnjih da ti se ne zavuku rezultati kad izvadite krv.. Htjela sam ti jos reci da hsg boli ako su ti zavepljeni jajovodi-u suprotnom ne boli samo je neugodno.A tko ti je gin u Os?

----------


## Noemi

Jej Ajvi draga!
Držim fige da ti se do tog 23.8.hormoni urazume(sunce im njihovo!!) pa da skupa krenemo u nove pobjede! Ja ne mogu dočekati -iako nikad nisam išla na živo na punkciju ma i to jedva čekam!!!

----------


## Noemi

Draga,a kad bi ti sad trebao biti 1.dc? koji datum?

----------


## Ajvi

Vjerojatno oko 26. Tako je nekako bilo nakon 1. kutije - M došla 3. dan nakon zadnje pilule. U svakom slučaju računam da sam gore tokom zadnjeg tjedna kolovoza.

----------


## nova21

Noemi koliko se plaća kod matkovića hsg ako si bila pa možda znaš. Ja sam mislila odratit u kbc-u. Nisam ja iz osijeka pa idem kod hauzerice u dardi kod ginekologa.

----------


## mima235

Znam da nije baš tema,ali ne znam gdje bi pitala, da li netko zna koliko se čekaju rezultati probir testa na vv?

----------


## Noemi

> Noemi koliko se plaća kod matkovića hsg ako si bila pa možda znaš. Ja sam mislila odratit u kbc-u. Nisam ja iz osijeka pa idem kod hauzerice u dardi kod ginekologa.


Mislim da je oko1000kn kod njega ali nemoj me uzimati za riječ,ja nisam bila jer sam išla na laparoskopiju i zacepljena mi oba jajovoda bez mogućnosti odcepljivanja.. :Sad:  
Ali te molim nemoj ići u KBO jer su toliko odvratni,neprofesionalni i totalno kao da u mesnicu ulazis a ne na odjel humane reprodukcije,mislim da su u Ravlicu toliko divni da se ovo sa klaonicom može usporediti sta rade u toj bolnici..meni nitko od dr koji su me operirali nije ponudio da mi izvade jajovode,već me "procackao"da se kaze da je operirao i zatvorio :/ tako da moji jajovodi sad samo mogu smetati... al sam te ugnjavila ...
a kad je tebi 1.dan ciklusa?

----------


## Noemi

Ajvi onda smo sigurno zajedno u postupku  :Smile: ))

----------


## Ajvi

Uspješnom, naravno

----------


## Noemi

e cure da vas pitam nešto!
meni je dr.A.rekao (ako sam dobro shvatila )da zadnju pilulu popijem 22.8. ali sad gledam da će mi u tom drugom blisteru ostati jos 3pilule?? Jer pijem evo drugu kutiju kako je rekao bez pauze između .Pa sad ne kužim jel to sta može poremetiti??nemam pojma ,mislim jel se ne bi trebale do kraja popiti??

----------


## hrki

Ne brini pijes tako kako ti je dr.rekao.Ti pijes skoro dvije kutije kontracepcije jer ti dr.uz pomoc tableta pomice prvi dan ciklusa s obzirom da su sada godisnji.Tebi ce prvi dan ciklusa biti taman kad on pocne raditi. :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

> Mislim da je oko1000kn kod njega ali nemoj me uzimati za riječ,ja nisam bila jer sam išla na laparoskopiju i zacepljena mi oba jajovoda bez mogućnosti odcepljivanja.. 
> Ali te molim nemoj ići u KBO jer su toliko odvratni,neprofesionalni i totalno kao da u mesnicu ulazis a ne na odjel humane reprodukcije,mislim da su u Ravlicu toliko divni da se ovo sa klaonicom može usporediti sta rade u toj bolnici..meni nitko od dr koji su me operirali nije ponudio da mi izvade jajovode,već me "procackao"da se kaze da je operirao i zatvorio :/ tako da moji jajovodi sad samo mogu smetati... al sam te ugnjavila ...
> a kad je tebi 1.dan ciklusa?


Ja se sa ovim ne bih složila.Nova21 preporučam ti da odeš kod dr.Popovića u KBO on će ti to sve odraditi bez plaćanja i ikakvih peripetija.Ja sam to prošla kod njega i sve je bilo ok (kompletan pregled hsg.laparaskopiju...)sestre na odjelu su bile vrlo ljubazne i nemam prigovora za nikoga. Zašto bi to plačala kad to sve možeš dobiti besplatno.

----------


## Noemi

Nina 30 ,koja je vaša dijagnoza?Ti si bila kod Popovića u Os? Kad si u postupku na našem brdu?

----------


## Noemi

hej draga hvala ti ,smirila si me malo... :Smile:

----------


## Noemi

> hej draga hvala ti ,smirila si me malo...


hrki na tebe sam mislila :Wink:

----------


## hrki

Zato smo tu,ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

Kod matkovića je 1200 kn, ići ću u vinkovce pošto u osijeku ne rade hsg

----------


## nova21

> Mislim da je oko1000kn kod njega ali nemoj me uzimati za riječ,ja nisam bila jer sam išla na laparoskopiju i zacepljena mi oba jajovoda bez mogućnosti odcepljivanja.. 
> Ali te molim nemoj ići u KBO jer su toliko odvratni,neprofesionalni i totalno kao da u mesnicu ulazis a ne na odjel humane reprodukcije,mislim da su u Ravlicu toliko divni da se ovo sa klaonicom može usporediti sta rade u toj bolnici..meni nitko od dr koji su me operirali nije ponudio da mi izvade jajovode,već me "procackao"da se kaze da je operirao i zatvorio :/ tako da moji jajovodi sad samo mogu smetati... al sam te ugnjavila ...
> a kad je tebi 1.dan ciklusa?


meni će bit prvi dan ciklusa kad počnem pit duphastone poslije njih 2. dan otprilike. sutra ću kod svoje po uputnicu a u pon ću se naručit a hsg.

----------


## Noemi

Nova21, pa jel nije Nina rekla da u Os u bolnici rade hsg? ja stvarno ne znam jer sam ja umjesto toga išla odmah na laparoskopiju..
Jel se dugo čeka u Vinkovcima gdje ćeš se naručiti ?

----------


## Noemi

e cure,tko sve ide od vas u postupak od zadnjeg tjedna u kolovozu čim se dr vrati? Ja ću biti sigurno raspoložena za kavice i druskanje  :Smile:  jer ću biti sama u Zg bez mm. Ako je neka od vas za kafenisanja  :Smile: )

----------


## nova21

ne rrade, zvala sam, popovića, i bolnice našice i vukovar i nitko znači ne radi, najbliža mi je bolnica u vinkovcima, neznam koliko se čeka ali mislim da se ne čeka dugo

----------


## tina_julija

Nadam se da cu ja biti gore tada, drzimo fige, javim ti se...

----------


## Mury

A ja cure moje ako mognem u postupak i u 2014.g. bit ću sretna,još se borim sa beštijama na cerviksu, a čist bris cerviksa je preduvjet za biopsiju endometrija...MM i ja samo "lupamo" po antibioticima...sam Bog zna hoću li se ikada riješiti beštija,  a ako i dobjem bris cerviksa čist, već znam i osjećam da i u endometriju ima beštija..i tako borba s tim do besvjesti, kojoj ne vidim kraj....možda je prošli postupak bio moj zadnji postupak  :Sad: ...tako sam očajna, ljuta, jadna...sutra idem na GO, kao trebala bih se radovati, a ja totalka down  :Sad: 
Cure koje uskoro krećete na brdo, želim vam sreću od srca!!!!

----------


## hrki

Draga Mury zelim ti da pobijedis ove bestije sto prije, i da nam se ipak jos ove godine pridruzis u pohodu na nase brdo.Grlim draga jako,jako  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Mury mila grlim... 
Ja sam gore mall kasnije, valjda ce i onda bit koga za kavu.

----------


## Mury

Hvala cure moje  :Love: ..evo me sva naoteklih očiju, nisam oka sklopila, povraća mi se, želudac me boli....izgleda je kap prelila čašu, mislila sam da sam jaka, da ja to mogu izdržat, ali pucam  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala cure moje ..evo me sva naoteklih očiju, nisam oka sklopila, povraća mi se, želudac me boli....izgleda je kap prelila čašu, mislila sam da sam jaka, da ja to mogu izdržat, ali pucam


Mila, ako i puknes i dalje si jaka. Bude dana koji su posebno teski, tjedana... Grlim te puno puno!

----------


## mg1975

> A ja cure moje ako mognem u postupak i u 2014.g. bit ću sretna,još se borim sa beštijama na cerviksu, a čist bris cerviksa je preduvjet za biopsiju endometrija...MM i ja samo "lupamo" po antibioticima...sam Bog zna hoću li se ikada riješiti beštija,  a ako i dobjem bris cerviksa čist, već znam i osjećam da i u endometriju ima beštija..i tako borba s tim do besvjesti, kojoj ne vidim kraj....možda je prošli postupak bio moj zadnji postupak ...tako sam očajna, ljuta, jadna...sutra idem na GO, kao trebala bih se radovati, a ja totalka down 
> Cure koje uskoro krećete na brdo, želim vam sreću od srca!!!!


Mury probaj sa jogurtom od Marina Laba "Acidosalus". Riješila se beštija prošlo ljeto uz jogurt sam još uzela njihov vaginalni probiotik za ispiranje rodnice. Jest da koštaju ali su efikasni.

Ako ti je to preskupo probaj sa tamponima umočenima u obične probiotike.

Nadam se da ćeš ih se brzo riješiti.
 :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Mury probaj sa jogurtom od Marina Laba "Acidosalus". Riješila se beštija prošlo ljeto uz jogurt sam još uzela njihov vaginalni probiotik za ispiranje rodnice. Jest da koštaju ali su efikasni.
> 
> Ako ti je to preskupo probaj sa tamponima umočenima u obične probiotike.
> 
> Nadam se da ćeš ih se brzo riješiti.


Postoje i acidosalus vaginalete, potpuno prirodnog sastava, odlicne su.

----------


## 123beba

Draga Mury, drži se... I nemoj niti pomisljati da nisi jaka... I jaki ljudi plaču, a onda idu dalje... A upravo to i ti radiš... Želim ti da na go napunis baterij... Grlim...

----------


## mg1975

> Postoje i acidosalus vaginalete, potpuno prirodnog sastava, odlicne su.


Probala sam i vaginalete, ali kad usporediš količinu i cijenu, vaginalni probiotik je bolji izbor. Vaginaleta ima 7 kom, a vag. probiotik mi je dostajao za 14 dana.

----------


## Noemi

> Draga Mury zelim ti da pobijedis ove bestije sto prije, i da nam se ipak jos ove godine pridruzis u pohodu na nase brdo.Grlim draga jako,jako



Pridruzujem se željama !! :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

> Probala sam i vaginalete, ali kad usporediš količinu i cijenu, vaginalni probiotik je bolji izbor. Vaginaleta ima 7 kom, a vag. probiotik mi je dostajao za 14 dana.


malo smo offtopic, jelte. vaginalete imaju jos puno toga sto probiotik nema, zato mislim da su mozda bolje, a da su skupe, to se slazem. ja si priustim 2 kure godisnje, otkako sam ih pocela koristiti papa je savrsen.

----------


## mona22

> Draga Mury, drži se... I nemoj niti pomisljati da nisi jaka... I jaki ljudi plaču, a onda idu dalje... A upravo to i ti radiš... Želim ti da na go napunis baterij... Grlim...


potpisujem i nadam se da ćeš ubrzo beštijama reci  :Bye:

----------


## mima235

*mury* ne znam koje beštije imaš,ali ako koristite antibiotike na uništenu vaginalnu floru se samo lijepe nove bakterije, odnosno one koje su otporne na dotični antibiotik se počnu razmnožavati. Probaj kuru probiotika obavezno i za vrijeme korištenja antibiotika i barem 7-10dana poslije,pa ponovi bris.

----------


## Noemi

Nova 21 jesi zvala Vinkovce?Sta su rekli?

----------


## Strašna

Samo da potvrdim, doktorica se u ponedjeljak vraća s godišnjeg?

----------


## tina_julija

> Samo da potvrdim, doktorica se u ponedjeljak vraća s godišnjeg?


Potvrdjujem!  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Drage...  Jel netko zna kad se dr.  Alebic vraća s go.

----------


## Strašna

*saan* cure su gore spominjale da se dr Alebić vraća 26.8. al ja sam danas bila gore pa načula da ga nema do 2.9. tako da svakako provjeri... najbolje da nazoves sestre i pitas...mozda sam ja nesto krivo cula.

Nego, odem ja danas gore na pregled, misleći da sve bude spremno za slijedeći mjesec da mogu na FET. Ono...ako trebam ponovit briseve, PAPU ili sl. A i poslije onog mog spontanog i svega sto mi se izdogadjalo nikako nisam bila gore. Kad onoooo....doktorica me pregledala i kaze sve super i spremno... dobila sam estrofen i u slijedeći ponedjeljak na kontrolu  :Smile:  I ode ja prije nego sto sam mislila :D

----------


## saan

Strašna..  Hvala ti!  Ako se vraća 2.9 onda ništa od mog postupka.  Trebam dobiti 28.8. Nazvati ću još.  A kad si radila papu i briseve?  Znam da brisevi  vrijede 6 mj. A papa godinu dana?... Sve u svemu sretno i čujemo se..  A tko zna možda se i vidimo

----------


## Strašna

Ni ne sjecam se kad sam ih tocno radila....nekako u 2,mj, ali rekla je da vrijede..i brisevi....
Sretnooo!

----------


## Muma

*Strašna* weeeeeeeee!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Držim fige da ovaj najlakši postupak urodi najvećim plodom!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala draga *Muma*!

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam briseve radila u 11mj i vrijede mini sad za iduci postupak, iako cu ih ja ponovit.

----------


## Noemi

Curke ja pri kraju sa drugom kutijom pilula ,jos 3pijem pa čekam 1.dc da nazovem a krecem u postupak idući tjedan..i sad sam strašno zbunjena kad kažete da doktor dolazi tek 2.9.??? meni je rekao da je već 26.8.nq poslu-ali to je bilo jos prije godišnjeg-ajoooj pa nije valjda promijenio nešto??
I moram vam reci da me od jučer nenirmalno bole (.)(.) ...bemti hormone,pilule i sve..

----------


## Noemi

Strašna bravooooooo! Samo da sad uspije!!! :Kiss: 

eeee,jel netko zvao i pitao kad nam doktor stiže??

----------


## Strašna

Hvala Noemi...
Provjerite cure za doktora...ja sam mozda nesto krivo cula...

----------


## vrtirepka

Pozdrav svima ..nova ovdje..dosta mi Osijeka...
sljedeći tjedan sam kod dr.A na konzultacijama..
u koje vrijeme je nabolje da dođem..moze suprug odmah dati uzorak sperme?

----------


## lina2

Upravo sam zvala VV. Sestra mi je rekla da se dr.A vraća sa godišnjeg 26.08.(ponedjeljak)!!!!
Puno sreće svima!!

----------


## orhideja.

> Pozdrav svima ..nova ovdje..dosta mi Osijeka...
> sljedeći tjedan sam kod dr.A na konzultacijama..
> u koje vrijeme je nabolje da dođem..moze suprug odmah dati uzorak sperme?


Dobro došla i puno sreće....
Sestre će ti reći kad ih budeš zvala kada da dođeš, a budući da mnogo nas čeka kraj njihovi godišnji odmora--pripremi se na čekanje (nije teško,znaš zašto se žrtvuješ)
Što se tiće TM mislim da će radit spermiogram (možda 1tamo možda više--kaad neznam vaše dijagnoze) pa ti je ovo sve otprilike. 1dc kad nazoveš, sve ćeš točno saznati  :Wink:  sretno

----------


## Noemi

Vrtirepka dobrodosla!!
Kad ideš idući tjedan za Zg kod našeg doktora? I ja putujem idući tjedan  pa bi migle i zajedno :Smile: ) Ja ti krecem u prvi postupak kod njega,ti si bila u Os?Kod S.ili P.si bila u Osijeku?
Da se čujemo na mail ako hoces? :Smile:

----------


## Noemi

Curke ja sam tako Smotana i ne znam kako se tu šalju privatne poruke? heeelp!

----------


## vrtirepka

danas mi je 1 dc,sestre su mi rekle da dođem u utorak oko 9h,,a ja si mislim ako se dugo čeka,,da dođem oko 11h,,jel to problem?
bila sam u Osijeku kod dr.P-legende,a l osim njega tamo ništa ne valja  :Sad: 
I ja sam smotana što se tiče poruka ovdje   :Cool:

----------


## vrtirepka

Hvala na dobrodošlici  :Smile:

----------


## vrtirepka

Totalno sam danas smetena...sto od svega to još od glavobolje...
dakle da li u utorak kad odem prvi put kod dr.-a , suprug radi odmah spermiogram..jel se to podrazumijeva ili ga moram posebno naručivati...?

----------


## saan

Noemi, vrtirepka...  I ja bi trebala slijedeći tj,  za zg. Pa se možemo čuti ja sam isto iz os.  Javite se na pp. Trebam dobiti m.  Oko 28- 29.8. Moram tamo biti 3 dc.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Noemi

> Totalno sam danas smetena...sto od svega to još od glavobolje...
> dakle da li u utorak kad odem prvi put kod dr.-a , suprug radi odmah spermiogram..jel se to podrazumijeva ili ga moram posebno naručivati...?



draga,treba ti i uputnica za muzev spermuogram od tvoje gin iz Osijeka,sestra ti je rekla oko 9jer ce te tada primiti čim dodjete,muž ce odmah dati spermio(moj je doslovno 15min nakon sto smo došli u cekaonu bio prozvan) i dao uzorak i onda se pripremite na čekanje (mi smo došli na red oko 13h), ako želiš javi mi se na mail klara3054@gmail.com pa se možemo sutra uživo čuti :Smile: )) drage volje ću ti naše iskustvo prepricati..i mene je i glava i stomak,sve boljelo sto od uzbudjenja,menge,svega...!javi se sutra :Kiss:

----------


## Noemi

ja nemam pojma preko iPhona kako privatnu poslati?? :Sad:  kreten ja...hoces mi se javiti na mail ili mi dati neki kontakt da ti se ja javim :Smile: )

----------


## saan

Noemi.. Ako si mislila na moj kontakt, poslala sam ti na pp.  Ako neznas otvoriti javi pa ti pošaljem ovako  :Wink:

----------


## Noemi

hvala Saan ,imaš pp :Kiss:

----------


## Noemi

Orhideja, hvala na pomoći !svaka ti čast !!!!pusa velika!

----------


## popsy15

Pozz svima! Evo godišnji su gotovi i mi se polako spremamo u pohode na VV. Recite mi da li koja zna gdje se obavlja androloški pregled, jel isto na II katu? Da znam muža točno uputiti da ne luta.

----------


## bubekica

> Pozz svima! Evo godišnji su gotovi i mi se polako spremamo u pohode na VV. Recite mi da li koja zna gdje se obavlja androloški pregled, jel isto na II katu? Da znam muža točno uputiti da ne luta.


Da, na 2. katu, lijevo kad udjes na kat, bar mislim(o). Sretno!

----------


## aja

Drage cure,

   pratim već nekoliko mjeseci, ali tek sam se sada odlučila priključiti.

   Da ukratko opišem svoje iskustvo sa MPO:

     Pokušavam već 3 godine zatrudnjeti (ja inače imam PCOS). U listopadu 2012. konačno smo se odlučili otići u Vuk Vrhovec. Nakon pretraga kod supruga je ustanovljena asthenozoospermija, što nam je bio dodatni šok. Nakon ponavljanja spermiograma, dijagnoza je ponovljena, te nam je dr. rekla da nam ne preostaje drugo nego IFV.

  U siječnju sam bila u postupku sa klomifenima, ali nije došlo do transfera.
 Zatim sam u travnju bila na gonalima (8 injekcija) i dobili smo 5 jajnih stanica, od čega su se 4 oplodile. Ali nije bilo odmah transfera, jer se dr. bojala da bi moglo doći do hiperstimulacije, već su sve zamrzli.

 U svibnju i lipnju su odgađali transfer, jer se jajnici nisu dovoljno smirili i to mi je već izluđivalo i sa strepnjom sam išla na preglede. Međutim u srpnju je bilo sve ok i transfer je bio 13.07. i vraćene su mi dvije mrvice.

 26.07. beta je bila 506, a 31.07. 3316.  Danas sam bila gore na prvom pregledu i jedan se primio. Sada sam trudna 7+4. 


Hvala Vam svima na obavijestima, iskustvima i savjetima koje ostavljate na forumu, jer sam se na taj način puno informirala i pripremila na sve što me očekuje.

----------


## Kjara

Pozdrav svima, evo i mene nakon ljetne stanke...baterije su pune i samo cekamo M pa treci dan kod dr.A. 
hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srecu i uspjeh svima nama

----------


## saan

Napokon će biti živo gore :Smile:  ima nas dosta koje čekamo m. I krećemoooo

----------


## nova21

Da se i ja javim, danas 2 dc, idući tjedan idem odradit hsg a idući ciklus sam gore. Sretno svima koji kreću sad na vv.

----------


## Kjara

meni M uranila i stigla danas, a dr. A dolazi u pon, zvala sam gore i rekli mi da dodjem sutra kod doktorice na pregled...sva sam nemam pojima ni ja kako se osjecam, nisam mislila da ce me primiti...

----------


## saan

Aja...  Lijepa priča,  sva sam se najezila  :Smile:  blago tebi!  Uživaj sa svojom bebicom. <3<3<3<3 :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Aja cestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## ljubilica

*Aja* prekrasna vijest! čestitam i sretno dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## marincezg

> Drage cure,
> 
>    pratim već nekoliko mjeseci, ali tek sam se sada odlučila priključiti.
> 
>    Da ukratko opišem svoje iskustvo sa MPO:
> 
>      Pokušavam već 3 godine zatrudnjeti (ja inače imam PCOS). U listopadu 2012. konačno smo se odlučili otići u Vuk Vrhovec. Nakon pretraga kod supruga je ustanovljena asthenozoospermija, što nam je bio dodatni šok. Nakon ponavljanja spermiograma, dijagnoza je ponovljena, te nam je dr. rekla da nam ne preostaje drugo nego IFV.
> 
>   U siječnju sam bila u postupku sa klomifenima, ali nije došlo do transfera.
> ...


o pa ti imas puno srece,  prvi put pa u sridu...  :Smile: 
zelim ti punoooo, puno srece i uzivaj te...

----------


## serenity1

cestitke *aji* i puno srece
mi cekamo M sljedeci mjesec pa krecemo konacno :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

*aja*  :Very Happy:  čestitam i sretno!

----------


## hrki

aja,čestitam uživajte :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

Cure drage, evo malo i mene. Danas popila zadnju pilulicu i sad čekam M pa u akciju. Trenutno sva prštim od optimizma i jedva čekam da na forumu za koji tjedan zaredaju ogromne bete.
aja, čestitam i sretno do kraja

----------


## Kjara

aja cestitke od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za skolsku trudnocu :Very Happy: 
ajvi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjesan postupak


ja bila gore, dr.me narucila vaditi hormone, dragi treba ponovit spermiogram i vadjenje krvi Hepatitis i ostalo, pa sa nalazima  dc opet njima i onda smo valjda u postupku....
nego nesto su sestre rekle da biologa nece biti od 05.09.ali nisu rekle koliko dugo, da ni oni jos neznaju

----------


## 123beba

Ajme, kako je zaživila ova tema čim prestaju godišnji!  :Smile:  Držim  :fige:  svima da vam ovaj postupak u koji sada idete bude dobitni i da vas sve dočekaju velike bete i predivni kikači! 

Aja, čestitam!!!!!! 

Ja sam idući četvrtak gore na vađenju krvi za kontrolu štitnjače i moja mala dama će biti sa mnom pa sam mislila svratiti do dr. i sestara ako ne budu u velikoj gužvi... Iako ne znam više niti da li nas se sjećaju... Ali svakako bi mi bilo drago upoznati ih sa malim stvorenjem koje su nam oni pomogli dobiti! 

Još jednom samo da vam poželim puno, puno, puno sreće i da vrlo brzo imate ovakve slatke mrvice kao moja koja sad bezbrižno spava. Držite se!

----------


## sami_os

Od 05.-08. rujna se održava ginekološki kongres na Brijunima, moguće je da će biti odsutni. Danas mi rekla moja soc. ginekologinja da ni nje nema pa sad kad je Kjara spomenula sjetila sam se...

----------


## saan

Kjara jel moguće da na vv radi samo jedan biolog ili sam ja nešto krivo služila:-! I jel netko zna koji biolozi tamo rade. ?

----------


## Noemi

Curke boook svima! ja sam prije 2dana popila zadnju pilulu i sad isto čekam mengu pa da zapalim na naše brdo!!
A sad ste me zabrinule za biologa-jer ako sve bude po planu ja oko 5.9.trebam imati punkciju?! Pa nije valjda da radi samo jedan biolog?! Jel moguće? uf uf

----------


## Noemi

Ajvi skupa smo gore a?  :Smile:  pa kad ce ta naša menga?? :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Na VV rade 3 biologa. Mi smo ipak odlucili pricekati jos jedan ciklus, tako da racunam start krajem rujna. Sretno svima!

----------


## Ajvi

Noemi draga, jedva čekam!

----------


## Kjara

Neznam za biologe, ali sestra je rekla da nezna hoce li me primit sad u postupak jer da nema biologa od 05.09., i nisu me primili e sad jel zato što njih nema ili zato jer sam morala vaditi hormone
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve nas, sretno svima

----------


## Noemi

Curke meni danas 1.dc,stigla gospodjica 3.dan poslije zadnje pilule.Ujutro zovem brdo pa ćemo vidjeti jel idem u postupak ili nema tko odraditi oplodnjicu...kud sad ti biolozi idu?

----------


## Noemi

Ajvi jesi dobila??

----------


## Muma

Drage moje, držim vam svima palčeve da krenete što prije i da vam postupci budu dobitni! Sretno!!!

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene, bila danas gore. Endometrij debljine 8,7. Od danas utrogestani....u subotu transfer  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*strašna* sretno!

----------


## Ajvi

Drage moje, trenutno se osjećam prilično glupo i izvozano. Da, na VV od 5.9. nema embriologa i zato ovaj tjedan ne naručuju za postupke. A MENI JE KONTRACEPCIJOM CIKLUS TAKO NAMJEŠTEN DA DOBIJEM OVAJ TJEDAN! I da, dobila sam danas i zovem i ćorak. Još jedan mjesec pa-pa. A mogla sam piti kontracepciju tjedan dana duže i izbjeći tu situaciju, jer sigurno se unaprijed znalo kada njih neće biti pa se moglo obavijestiti nas kojima se namještao ciklus. Sigurno nas nema baš tako puno (Noemi, žao mi je, nećemo se družiti ovaj mjesec)

----------


## Strašna

> *strašna* sretno!


Hvala *ljubilice*  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Ajme draga, bas mi je zao! Mogli su to malo bolje izracunati! Znaci imam srecu sto su me primili u postupak...

----------


## sami_os

Joj Ajvi žao mi je :Sad:  znam kako bih se ja osjećala... mi bi trebali u 10.mj ponovo, ako se ništa ne zakomplicira..ne možeš planirati ništa ni za 2 dana a kamoli za 2 mj.. Cure, puno sreće i strpljenja svima!  :fige:

----------


## Noemi

Draga u identicnoj smo situaciji,i ja sam jutros zvala dr. i dobila isti odgovor,samo par dana duže i par pilula vise da sam popila to sam isto mogla izbjeći-evo tvoj post kao da sam sama pisala... :Sad:  nas mi je krivo i ljuta sam i razocarana,rekao mi je da čekam (opet) 1.dc nazovem i 3.dc dodjem pa krecemo(opet). Ma proletjeti ce to brzo ali ljudi pa zar se to nije znalo da njih nema?Pa nismo nas dvije jedine...:/ ma uzas.
Samo čekanje i čekanje i neko čekanje...

----------


## Noemi

Ajvi na tebe sam mislila sa prošlim postom. Bas su nas zeznuli sad opet...

Strašna tebi puno sreće!' :Kiss:

----------


## riba76

Strašna-sretno!
Ajvi i noemi,baš mi je žao...pa mi smo ovdje zbog njih a ne oni zbog nas!tak ispada...
Nevjerojatno,nemam komentara.
Stisnite zube pa skjedeći ciklus gore.

----------


## Noemi

Riba hvala ti .. :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

Cure, hvala na podršci. Ma proći će i taj mjesec, kud sve tud i to, ali strašno me ljute ovakve gluposti koje su se vrlo lako mogle izbjeći.
Noemi, ti si baš s dr-om pričala? Rekao je samo da čekaš sljedeći 1dc? Ja sam danas bila previše uzrujana da to obavljam telefonski pa sam se mislila sutra ujutro zaletiti na brdo i popričati face to face.

----------


## Ajvi

> Trenutno sva prštim od optimizma


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Nije li urnebesan ovaj moj post od prije par dana?

----------


## riba76

Ajvi :Wink: 
Kaj nam preostaje nego se smijat....

----------


## Argente

> Nije li urnebesan ovaj moj post od prije par dana?


bome je  :Laughing:

----------


## marincezg

> Evo mene, bila danas gore. Endometrij debljine 8,7. Od danas utrogestani....u subotu transfer


sretno  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Joj Ajvi žao mi je znam kako bih se ja osjećala... mi bi trebali u 10.mj ponovo, ako se ništa ne zakomplicira..ne možeš planirati ništa ni za 2 dana a kamoli za 2 mj.. Cure, puno sreće i strpljenja svima!


i mi bi trebali startati ponovno u 10 mj.
a do tad ko zna sta ce se sve izdogađat...
uglavnom svima puno srece zelim.....

----------


## arlena

Strasna sretno!!

Cure, zao mi je zbog odgode,bit ce da i mene slicna sudbina ceka  :Smile:   ja cekam mengu,pa ako znate do kad je 'nebi smjela' dobit?  :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

> Strasna sretno!!
> 
> Cure, zao mi je zbog odgode,bit ce da i mene slicna sudbina ceka   ja cekam mengu,pa ako znate do kad je 'nebi smjela' dobit?


Kongres je 4.-8.9., a koji dan tko ide ili idu svi sve dane, to ne znam.

----------


## saan

Ima nas još :Wink:  navodno taj kongres traje do 5.9 Ako sa dobro vidjela. Ali sad gledam na dnevniku da za 10-15 dana liječnici i med,sestre idu u štrajk... Nadam se da ovi na VV neće štrajkati! Samo bi nam to još trebalo:@ sretno nam svima

----------


## arlena

Ha ha znaci bilo bi idealno kad bi dobila u krajem tjedna il cak u ponedjeljak pa mooozda bi stigla prije starjka  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ma joooj

----------


## saan

Arlena! To bi bilo super :Smile:  sretno

----------


## kiara79

cure molim vas br.za naručivanje za dr.Alebća za prvi pregled..tnx!

----------


## bubekica

> cure molim vas br.za naručivanje za dr.Alebća za prvi pregled..tnx!


Pise na prvoj stranici ove teme.

----------


## Ajvi

Broj na koji se javiš sestrama je 2353-907

----------


## Ajvi

Sori bubek, ovo izgleda bezobrazno - ti uputiš kiaru na 1. stranicu, a ja onda napišem broj. Ali kad sam ja počela pisati tvog odgovora još nije bilo.

----------


## bubekica

> Sori bubek, ovo izgleda bezobrazno - ti uputiš kiaru na 1. stranicu, a ja onda napišem broj. Ali kad sam ja počela pisati tvog odgovora još nije bilo.


Nema problema, tko mi kriv kad sam lijena s moba lijepit linkove u ovo tmurno rano jutro  :Smile:

----------


## sg12

> Kongres je 4.-8.9., a koji dan tko ide ili idu svi sve dane, to ne znam.


I ja sam trebala sad krenuti i rekli su mi da dodjem sljedeci ciklus. Samo su rekli da nema biologa, nadam se da se radi o odlasku na kongres i da ce nastaviti s postupcima kao i do sada. Vec sam jednom imala slicno iskustvo s njima kad su dr. L i biologica otisli s VV, isto jednoo vrijeme nije imao tko raditi dok nisu nasli zamjenu za njih.

----------


## kiara79

fala cure za broj, al kak sam prastara na temi MPO,opet mi nije palo na pamet gledat prvu stranu...sorry! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kjara

curke zao mi je za odgode postupaka i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srecu da smo sto prije u dobitnom i uspjesnom postupku :Love:

----------


## Noemi

bok cure!!
Ajvi jesi bila gore "oci u oci" s doktorom? 
Ma bas mi je zao sto opet blejimo jos jedan ciklus ,malo sam i ljuta i razočarana da to bas nitko nije znao,a onda kad je saznao da nam nisu mogli javiti ono sto kažete jos nekoliko tih glupih pilula i produzili bi ciklus...i zaobisli taj izostanak embriologa..ma ,bljak.

----------


## Ajvi

Odlučila sam da ne želim pričati s njim, jer što bi mi rekao osim - upsić, sori, vidimo se sljedeći 3dc, a ja bi se samo naživcirala i tko zna šta bi sve rekla. Prvi put kad mi je postupak odgođen zbog hormona pitao me je jesu li me naživcirali učenici u školi - dakle, stres mi utječe na izglede za uspješan postupak pa sam odlučila u najvećoj mogućoj mjeri zadržati taj "zen" u koji sam se dovela preko ljeta i čekati sljedeću M. Malo sam se ispuhala tu na forumu i doma sa svojima i sad sam kul. Mislim, nisam, ali radim na tome.

----------


## vrtirepka

evo ja odradila prvi pregled kod dr.A...
moram reći da sam oduševljena doktorom koliko je pristupačan,smišan,spreman dati svaki odgovor...
sad još odraditi pretrage koje mi je dao i nadam se skorom postupku
žao mi je za cure koje su izvisile zbog kongresa...

Noemi,,,hvala još jednom...

----------


## orhideja.

Koliko sam ja shvatila doktorica je tempirala svojim pacjentima 3dc (19-24.8) (nije mi bilo jasno zašto ne i poslje,sad znam da je zbog biologa), a doktor očito nije naglasio vama :/ , držite se curke,žao mi je .znam da vam se čini dugo,ali sad će vrijeme proletit .

----------


## popsy15

Nema ništa od živciranja. proći će vrijeme brzo, šta je mjesec dana naspram godina iščekivanja. Mene je sve zakočilo, bila sam na tom prvom pregledu još krajem 6. mj i kao trebala bi ponovit papu, riješit uraplazmu pa da dođem na vađenje hormona i pregled ponovo, ali moja Ureaplazma se izlječila ,a sad nova pošast na meniu Gardnerella jaoooooooo. Sad dok to ne izllječim neću na papu, a sve si mislim papu riješit kod doktorice privatno da ne čekam dugo nalaze.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Vrtirepka,molim te ako bi mi htjela napisat kako je izgledao taj prvi pregled kod doktora,koje pretrage moraš obaviti i kad moraš opet doći k njemu? Zanima me jer ja uskoro prvi puta krečem u to sve,hvala!

----------


## vrtirepka

> Vrtirepka,molim te ako bi mi htjela napisat kako je izgledao taj prvi pregled kod doktora,koje pretrage moraš obaviti i kad moraš opet doći k njemu? Zanima me jer ja uskoro prvi puta krečem u to sve,hvala!


Došla u 8.45,u 9h suprug dao uzorak sperme (treba ti uputnica za prvi pregled,,i uputnica za supruga-spermiogram)
u 9.30 ušla kod dr.A ((pretpostavljam tako rano,,jer nije bilo puno postupaka)),,u 10 vec bila na putu kući...
Popričala sa njim,,ponijela nalaze koje sam imala (brisevi,Nalaz od laparoskopije,)),,dr napravio ultrazvuk,,i napisao da izvadim hormone 3-5dc,,,to se radi kod njih,,ne priznaju nalaze iz drugih bolnica,,i moram napraviti novu papu..
sljedeću menstruaciju 1dc,,zovem sestre i one me naručuju 3 dc da izvadim te hormone,,,poslije toga idem kod dr na razgovor-dogovor...
Dr.A. strašno simpatičan,pričljiv,,voli se zezati,,i sto je najvaznije super sam se ugodno osjećala,,kao da ga znam 100 godina,,a to puno znači...
sve u svemu prvi pregled  je baš prvi pregled  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Pozdrav svima! Imam pitanje!!! Trebala sam dobiti 25. i krenuti u postupak, no naravno da se nešto zakompliciralo i m. ciklus mi je izostao. Nikad prije mi se to nije dogodilo pa se bojim da sam zeznula sama sebe. Naime, prošli mjesec sam se kupala u ledenom moru dan nakon krvarenja i mislim da sam time sve upropastila. Ima li netko možda slična iskustva? Ne znam da li da zovem VV i naručim se za konzultacije ili da se samo tamo pojavim!?

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav svima! Imam pitanje!!! Trebala sam dobiti 25. i krenuti u postupak, no naravno da se nešto zakompliciralo i m. ciklus mi je izostao. Nikad prije mi se to nije dogodilo pa se bojim da sam zeznula sama sebe. Naime, prošli mjesec sam se kupala u ledenom moru dan nakon krvarenja i mislim da sam time sve upropastila. Ima li netko možda slična iskustva? Ne znam da li da zovem VV i naručim se za konzultacije ili da se samo tamo pojavim!?


Za ovaj problem moras se obratiti socijalnom ginekologu, svakako treba vidjeti zasto m ne dolazi, ali kupanje u hladnom moru ne moze biti razlog.

----------


## marincezg

> Pozdrav svima! Imam pitanje!!! Trebala sam dobiti 25. i krenuti u postupak, no naravno da se nešto zakompliciralo i m. ciklus mi je izostao. Nikad prije mi se to nije dogodilo pa se bojim da sam zeznula sama sebe. Naime, prošli mjesec sam se kupala u ledenom moru dan nakon krvarenja i mislim da sam time sve upropastila. Ima li netko možda slična iskustva? Ne znam da li da zovem VV i naručim se za konzultacije ili da se samo tamo pojavim!?


mislim da nije nista strasno, i meni je znala m. kasniti kad sam dosla sa mora doma..
mozda zbog promjene klime, u svakom slucaju mozda jos dobijes m.
jesi radila test???  da nisi mozda t.???    :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Eto opet mene, bila danas gore. Obavljen transfer i sad cekamo  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

Strašna da sve bude kako treba i da uskoro bude +  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> Eto opet mene, bila danas gore. Obavljen transfer i sad cekamo


Draga, želim da ti brzo prođe vrijeme i da stigne +

----------


## sami_os

> Eto opet mene, bila danas gore. Obavljen transfer i sad cekamo


Sretno!  :fige:   :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

Strasna vibrice da cekanje do velikog plusa brzo prodje

----------


## tina_julija

Sretno!!

----------


## mona22

> Eto opet mene, bila danas gore. Obavljen transfer i sad cekamo


Sretno  :fige:

----------


## saan

Strašna držim noznoručne :Smile: <3<3<3

----------


## Strašna

Hvala vam cure moje!

----------


## Mury

> Eto opet mene, bila danas gore. Obavljen transfer i sad cekamo


Sretno do neba!!! Kao i ostalim suborkama koje kreću  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> Sretno do neba!!! Kao i ostalim suborkama koje kreću


Veliki potpis na ovo  :Smile:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Sretno svima  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

Sorry na upadu, evo nas nakon dugo vremena s malom molbom(a i da se malo pohvalimo :Wink:  )
Ima li netko mail od dr Alebica, ili od ordinacije sestre? Moze na pm
Htjeli bi im javiti veselu vijest i poslati koju fotku: 28.8. na 41+2tt rodene su nase srecice od 3020 g i 3090g i 50 cm! 
Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Anna1

Strašna sretno...
Medonija prekrasno, uživaj u svojim srećicama...

----------


## Kjara

medonija čestitke od  :Heart: , bebicama velika dobrodoslica

----------


## mima235

Da li doktor i doktorica normalno rade 05.09. i 06.09. kad nema embriologa?

----------


## bubekica

> Da li doktor i doktorica normalno rade 05.09. i 06.09. kad nema embriologa?


nema ni njih, barem koliko ja znam.

----------


## orhideja.

> Da li doktor i doktorica normalno rade 05.09. i 06.09. kad nema embriologa?


07.09.sam naručena kod doktorice-znači tad radi.
Frendica mi 04.09 ima punkciju, baš me zanima kad će joj transfer biti--budući da biologa nema

----------


## bubekica

cure, ako saznate bilokakve info o strjaku vezano uz vv, javite.
u nekim klinikama otkazuju postupke za rujan zbog strajka.

----------


## mativa

Pozdrav svima...cestitam medoniji. Upravo sam se narucila za srijedu...nista mi nisu rekli za strajk.

----------


## bubekica

*mativa* javi obavezno kak je proslo u srijedu. ja sam totalni pesimist.

----------


## tina_julija

> nema ni njih, barem koliko ja znam.


Koliko sam cula od sestre, doktorica radi za doktora nisam ni pitala, iskljucivo pregledi.. O strajku nije bilo ni rijeci..

----------


## bubekica

> Koliko sam cula od sestre, doktorica radi za doktora nisam ni pitala, iskljucivo pregledi.. O strajku nije bilo ni rijeci..


doktor je sigurno na brijunima, drzi predavanje, jel, samo je pitanje dal je tamo sve dane ili samo na dan svog predavanja.
iskljucivo pregledi jer nema biologa?

----------


## tina_julija

Da, bar sam ja tako shvatila... Ispitam teren u srijedu...

----------


## bubekica

hvala! ja bih trebala startat negdje iza 21-og, valjda budu dotad odradili strajk.

----------


## Kjara

> hvala! ja bih trebala startat negdje iza 21-og, valjda budu dotad odradili strajk.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za to jer i ja bi tako negdje trebala startati, ako su hormoni o.k.

----------


## orhideja.

ja sam gore 10dc 07.09, pa onda FET oko 13.09, da planiraju štrajk-vjerojatno bi me odbili ovaj mj

----------


## sami_os

> Sorry na upadu, evo nas nakon dugo vremena s malom molbom(a i da se malo pohvalimo )
> Ima li netko mail od dr Alebica, ili od ordinacije sestre? Moze na pm
> Htjeli bi im javiti veselu vijest i poslati koju fotku: 28.8. na 41+2tt rodene su nase srecice od 3020 g i 3090g i 50 cm! 
> Hvala unaprijed!


Ajmeeee prekrasno! Čestitam!!!  :Klap:

----------


## tina_julija

Sami_os pa jesi ti ziva? Jesi ispraznila inbox?  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

Pozz drage suborke 
Moja menga dosla u subotu i od danas sam na gonalima!! Konacno ja docekala taj svoj prvi ivf  :Very Happy: 
U subotu je prva folikulimetrija 
Nitko nije nista spominjao o strajku,bila je guzva ,koliko sam skuzila par punkcija i jedno 6-7 transfera,i jos pregledi

----------


## nova21

> hvala! ja bih trebala startat negdje iza 21-og, valjda budu dotad odradili strajk.


i ja bi trebala poslije 20-og

----------


## saan

Arlena  :Very Happy:  sretno! Neka bude dobitan<3

----------


## arlena

> Arlena  sretno! Neka bude dobitan<3


Hvala :Kiss: 
Jesi ti zvala gore?

----------


## Vaki

> mislim da nije nista strasno, i meni je znala m. kasniti kad sam dosla sa mora doma..
> mozda zbog promjene klime, u svakom slucaju mozda jos dobijes m.
> jesi radila test???  da nisi mozda t.???


To mi je rekla i doktorica. Kaže da sam ju samo malo odgodila... Na žalost, nisam trudna! Čekamo...

----------


## sami_os

> Sami_os pa jesi ti ziva? Jesi ispraznila inbox?


jesam  :Grin:  imaš pp

----------


## saan

Arlena! Ja sam dobila m 29.8 . Zvala dr. A. Rekao mi je da je knap zbog odsutnosti biologa... Tako da slijedeći ciklus idemo,  naravno ako nebudu štrajkali :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> Arlena! Ja sam dobila m 29.8 . Zvala dr. A. Rekao mi je da je knap zbog odsutnosti biologa... Tako da slijedeći ciklus idemo,  naravno ako nebudu štrajkali


Tako sam ja trebala dobiti al kasnila je 
Al nije ni mjesec dana cijeli vijek iako se sad tako cini  :Love:   (naucila sam ponesto o strpljenju-sad je tocno dvije godine kako smo prvi put bili na vv i eto konacno docekala svoj prvi ivf  :Smile:   )

----------


## lberc

Evo ja danas bila na brijegu,nije bila gužva,nalazi ok,spermiogram isti,sljedeći mjesec postupak,moram doći 1 d...ja imam dosta kratke cikluse tak da budem počela već krajem ovog mjeseca,jedva čekam.
Sretno svima kaj krećete u postupak!

----------


## saan

Iberc

----------


## saan

Iberc koliko ti traju ciklusi?

----------


## Malabibi

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:  da se i ja uključim u temu..nakon tri godine truda, mi smo se odlučili za VV...prvo smo krenuli za osijek, ali čitajući komentare na forumu, nisam htjela da sve prepustim slučaju. ...slijedeći tjedan prvi pregled kod dr.A...baš sam nestrpljiva...nadam se da će sve biti ok...

----------


## lberc

> Iberc koliko ti traju ciklusi?


25 dana,rekla mi je dr na sd da su kratki, pitala sam dr za nalaze,hormoni su ok,amh mi je 16 kak je i bio prije dvije godine,spermiogram na granici,isti ko i do sad,veli dr da zavisi od dana punkcije kakav bude,za ivf ili icsi. jedino kaj sam zaboravila pitat za stimulaciju i koje ljekove budem dobila,znam samo da moram sa sobom donest one vaginalete.
saan,kaj i ti krećeš sljedeći mjesec 3dc?

----------


## saan

Meni su 26- 27 dana ali jako kratko mi traje m.  Prvi dan krvavim, drugi dan smeđe treći dan skoro ništa. A meni je rekao da dodjem 3 dc.  Nadam se da idem krajem mj. Jel vidim sad da štrajk počinje 18.9. Valjda će biti sve ok. Sretno nam....  I da kod nas sve ok. Osim mog niskog amh 1,14 :Sad:

----------


## Ajvi

Ova priča sa štrajkom mi ne miriši na dobro. Budući da dosad od postupka nisam vidjela ni p, nego samo odgoda za odgodom, evo sada novog mogućeg razloga. Uglavnom imam razumijevanja za ljude koji štrajkaju (čak nisam puno grintala ni zamjerala stjuardesama dok sam se cijelu noć truckala u busu iz Dubrovnika jer mi je let u štrajku CA bio otkazan), ali ovo me baš brine.

----------


## saan

Potpisujem Javi...  A možda će oni raditi normalno? Jel ipak je to ambulanta koja radi do 16- h.  Mislim razlog štrajka su neplaćeni prekovremeni rad,  a oni to nemaju?  Neka me netko ispravi ako grjesim. Oni rade samo jednu smjenu koliko ja znam :Wink:

----------


## saan

Sorry Ajvi..  Ovi pametni tel.  Izmišljaju sami riječi! Čudo jedno!

----------


## Ajvi

Sve ok, i Javi zvuči kao zanimljiv nick. Ma i ja se tješim tako i na sve druge moguće načine, ali u zadnje vrijeme nekako sve što si isplaniram  ili mislim da je realno da se dogodi na jedan način, uvijek ispadne potpuno drukčije. Možda da planiram štrajk pa ga neće biti?
Cure, ako idete gore ovih dana, dajte nekako probajte ispipati kako dišu po tom pitanju.

----------


## lberc

Ma i ja se bojim da nas ne odgode zbog štrajka,a i nekak mi se čini ovaj put ozbiljno.
Sann meni m traje punih 5 dana,i to ne malo,užas.

----------


## analoneta

pozdrav!!!!!!!!! evo i analoneta se vraca na teren   :Very Happy:   nakon sedam mjeseci idemo nanovo...danas dobila i muz zvao gore,posto ja ne mogu radi mog posla zivkat cure mu rekle da dođem u ponedjeljak poslje deset...mi idemo sad gore da vidimo kako i sta sad dalje...jer ja sam rodila ove godine u 2 mj.bebica mi je umrla pa sad krecemo ispocetka pa se idemo informirati sta i kako dalje....ima li kakvih promjena od prije ili je donekle isto....nama je ovo bio prvi IVF i ostali smo odprve trudni tako da se nadam i sada dobrom rezultatu kad krenem sa hormnonima ali ovog puta da držim nesto u narucju i da se to nesto vozi samnom u autu do kuce....bit ce samo treba strpljenja...

----------


## Muma

*analoneta* pratila sam tvoju priču i želim tebi i tvom dragom svu sreću svijeta!!! Nek vam ponovno uspije od prve i da za 9 mjeseci nosiš veliku i zdravu bebicu doma!  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Pridružujem se željama!!!!

----------


## analoneta

Muma i Anitsirk 84   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Analoneta saljem ti veliki kiss! Mislim da se nista nije promijenilo u zadnjih godinu i pol, osim zakona koji nam vise ide na ruku.

----------


## analoneta

> Analoneta saljem ti veliki kiss! Mislim da se nista nije promijenilo u zadnjih godinu i pol, osim zakona koji nam vise ide na ruku.



a jojjj  :Sad:  a valda se necu predugo vuci na tim...vidjet cemo   ufufuffffff

----------


## Noemi

Hej cure da vas pozdravim!Nije me bilo par dana jer sam povela raditi pa navečer jedva čekam leći u krevet od svih obaveza!
Evo meni nakon odgodjenog postupka zbog tog ludog kongresa menga treba doci 19-20.9. pa 3.dc na brdo. Ali sad kad štrajk spominjete sve mi se čini da je bolje da mislim kako postupka opet neće biti pa ako bude da se ugodno iznenadim :Smile: 
Kako ste mi vi?
Vrtirepka,saan,Ajvi :Kiss: 
I ostale cure sretno i da bar ne strajkajuuuuuu...

----------


## Mury

*analoneta*  :Love: ..pratila sma tvoju tužnu priču! Želim ti od srca da uskoro ideš iz rodilišta sa zdravom i živom bebom u rukama, kao i sve ostale suborke  :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

> Pozdrav svima  da se i ja uključim u temu..nakon tri godine truda, mi smo se odlučili za VV...prvo smo krenuli za osijek, ali čitajući komentare na forumu, nisam htjela da sve prepustim slučaju. ...slijedeći tjedan prvi pregled kod dr.A...baš sam nestrpljiva...nadam se da će sve biti ok...


Dobrodošla na VV i dobrodošla na forum. I da se što prije, kao i svi mi koji to još nismo, prebaciš na trudnički forum. Budući da ti je prvi post, pojavio se uz veliku odgodu pa te cure nisu primijetile.
Sigurna sam da će ti prvi pregled dobro proći, jer dr.A i ostatak vv ekipe su stvarno ok.

*analoneta*, dobrodošla nazad i puno sreće s novim početkom

*Noemi*,  :Kiss:  i tebi

----------


## Anna1

analoneta sretno...

----------


## saan

Analoneta sretno :Very Happy: 

Noemi, Ajvi<3<3<3 
Valjda nas dr. neće otresti...  Ipak smo mi hitni slucajevi :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

I mi smo konačno krenuli. Pijem Utrogestan i trebala sam kupiti Tetraboratis vag. (one nisu na popisu pa ništa od recepta). Doktorica kaže da će ona raditi normalno te da ne brinemo za štrajk... Svima želim puno sreće!

----------


## analoneta

> *analoneta* ..pratila sma tvoju tužnu priču! Želim ti od srca da uskoro ideš iz rodilišta sa zdravom i živom bebom u rukama, kao i sve ostale suborke


Mury ni tebi nije bilo niti ti je lako...znam.. kao i drugim mamama, ali mozemo mi to..evo mi smo si malo upotpunili ovu prazninu koju NITKO  ne moze pokriti tako što smo predali i zahtjev za obradu centru za posvojenje tako daaaa,posto je mom muzu želja 3 dijece mislim da bi svi oni odjednom mogli doc i naše biološko i naše posvojeno tako daaa...ali dug je puttt    :Grin:  :Grin:  ostalim crkama pozdrav i jedan veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## analoneta

> Mury ni tebi nije bilo niti ti je lako...znam.. kao i drugim mamama, ali mozemo mi to..evo mi smo si malo upotpunili ovu prazninu koju NITKO  ne moze pokriti tako što smo predali i zahtjev za obradu centru za posvojenje tako daaaa,posto je mom muzu želja 3 dijece mislim da bi svi oni odjednom mogli doc i naše biološko i naše posvojeno tako daaa...ali dug je puttt    ostalim curkama pozdrav i jedan veliki


curkama sam mislila a ne crkama jojj kad ne gledam sta pišem   :Very Happy:

----------


## Noemi

analoneta puuuuno sreće ti želim i da zaista napokon izneses trudnoću do kraja i u naručju kući doneses bebu ili bebice :Kiss:

----------


## Noemi

Cureee jel neka cula sto za taj štrajk i postupke koje nam je odgodio za iduci ciklus?

----------


## bubekica

netko je negdje napisao da je doktorica rekla da ce raditi normalno.

----------


## hrki

> I mi smo konačno krenuli. Pijem Utrogestan i trebala sam kupiti Tetraboratis vag. (one nisu na popisu pa ništa od recepta). Doktorica kaže da će ona raditi normalno te da ne brinemo za štrajk... Svima želim puno sreće!


Po ovome imamo info da će doktorica raditi normalno a dr. :Confused: . Curke koje idete kod doktora ovih dana probajte dobiti info dali će i on normalno raditi,please.

----------


## Ajvi

Kongres je završio, želim našim embriolozima dobrodošlicu nazad na posao. Nadam se da su naučili puno toga korisnog i da će sada svi tulumi u labu završavati dobrim vijestima. Ima da se sve oplode i da se sve uskoro gegamo s trbuhom do zuba.

----------


## bubekica

> Kongres je završio, želim našim embriolozima dobrodošlicu nazad na posao. Nadam se da su naučili puno toga korisnog i da će sada svi tulumi u labu završavati dobrim vijestima. Ima da se sve oplode i da se sve uskoro gegamo s trbuhom do zuba.


i doktoru alebicu!  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Jeeee.. Potpisujem bubekicu! :Wink:

----------


## Ajvi

Naravno, i dragi naš dr.A neka nam se vratio pun korisnih saznanja koja će nas dok si reko keks sve prebaciti na trudnički forum.

----------


## saan

Ajvi draga!  Sad su svi na svom mjestu :Smile:  još da zanemare štrajk...  I mi smo na konju :Wink:   sretno nam

----------


## Kjara

potpisujem Ajvi i bubekicu  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

dali moram nosit i sliku s hsg-a ili samo nalaz, mislim i na nalazu ima mala slika

----------


## Vaki

Totalno sam u šoku od zadnjeg posjeta VV. U ljekarni (u prizemlju VV) su mi dali krive lijekove pa sam fino tjedan dana pila nešto što nisam trebala. Najgore je to što nitko ne bi ni primjetio da nisam odnijela recept za povrat novaca. Žena me u čudu gledala i ispričavala se uz objašnjenje da im se to nikada prije nije dogodilo. Naravno da smo morali sve stopirati i sad opet sve ispočetka... Baš sam razočarana!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Totalno sam u šoku od zadnjeg posjeta VV. U ljekarni (u prizemlju VV) su mi dali krive lijekove pa sam fino tjedan dana pila nešto što nisam trebala. Najgore je to što nitko ne bi ni primjetio da nisam odnijela recept za povrat novaca. Žena me u čudu gledala i ispričavala se uz objašnjenje da im se to nikada prije nije dogodilo. Naravno da smo morali sve stopirati i sad opet sve ispočetka... Baš sam razočarana!


ajme, uzas... o kojem je lijeku rijec?

----------


## saan

Vaki.. Strašno! Šta je rekao dr. Na to?

----------


## Vaki

Utrogestan, a trebala sam uzimati Klomifene. Ja sam kod doktorice, a ona se naljutila na mene. Rekla je da sam trebala znati da se Utrogestan ne koristi za stimulaciju... Znači nije problem u onome tko mi je dao krivi lijek, nego sam si kriva sama. Iskreno, bilo mi je čudno što mi je prepisala Utriće, ali što ja znam o tome. Ionako mi je bilo teško, a onda još i takva njena reakcija.

----------


## bubekica

kako im je samo uspjelo dati utrogestane umjesto klomifena???!!!

----------


## Vaki

Ne znam! Barem one stalno barataju tim lijekovima pa im se takve greške ne bi trebale dešavati. Baš sam razočarana! Toliko me to pogodilo da sam jedva zadržavala suze pred doktoricom. Sestra mi je vratila uputnicu i rekla da možda prirodno zatrudnim ovaj mjesec pa ih neću ni trebati. Znam da me time htjela utješiti, ali to me dotuklo...

----------


## Ajvi

Ajme Vaki, užas živi! Znam da moramo biti upućeni u tretman koji prolazimo, ali zašto ponekad ne bismo bili samo pacijenti, a ne i liječnici i ljekarnici i grafolozi... Ja sam jednom skoro dobila krivi lijek zbog doktorskog švrakopisa, ali sam ga srećom čula kako izgovara što mi prepisuje pa sam mogla ispraviti apotekarku. 
Drži se, draga i probaj sad lijepo mirno dočekati sljedeći ciklus.

----------


## arlena

> Totalno sam u šoku od zadnjeg posjeta VV. U ljekarni (u prizemlju VV) su mi dali krive lijekove pa sam fino tjedan dana pila nešto što nisam trebala. Najgore je to što nitko ne bi ni primjetio da nisam odnijela recept za povrat novaca. Žena me u čudu gledala i ispričavala se uz objašnjenje da im se to nikada prije nije dogodilo. Naravno da smo morali sve stopirati i sad opet sve ispočetka... Baš sam razočarana!


 :Shock:  ajme , a sta da je nesto drugo bilo u pitanju???? 
 :Love:

----------


## amazonka

Jesam ovdje padobranac al neki vrag me vukao ovamo.
I jest-čitam i ne vjerujem!!! :Shock: 
Zar je moguće da se događaju takve kardinalne greške?!
Vaki, žao mi je.

----------


## tina_julija

> Utrogestan, a trebala sam uzimati Klomifene. Ja sam kod doktorice, a ona se naljutila na mene. Rekla je da sam trebala znati da se Utrogestan ne koristi za stimulaciju... Znači nije problem u onome tko mi je dao krivi lijek, nego sam si kriva sama. Iskreno, bilo mi je čudno što mi je prepisala Utriće, ali što ja znam o tome. Ionako mi je bilo teško, a onda još i takva njena reakcija.


Vaki, zao mi je sto se to dogodilo, ali znaj da nisu jedina sa suzama pred doktoricom, dogodilo mi se sva puta i oba puta zbog gluposti... Trebalo nam je dosta dugo da kliknemo... Odmori se od soka i slijedeci mjesec sa olovkom i papirom, i budi jaka! Big hug saljem!!!

----------


## mima235

Svi griješe u svom poslu, samo su ljekarničke i liječničke greške kobne.

----------


## analoneta

pozdrav cureeeeee.....................ja se vratila sa doooobrimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm vijestimaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :Very Happy:    danas me prvi put vidjela nakon onoga svega....kaže ona meni od danas yasmin iduci mjesec 3 dan ciklusa dolazi nosis sve sta sam ti dala da doneses naravno ako sve bude ok a bit ceee ( brisevi papu,ono nesto na hiv i prolaktin moram izvaditi) i krecemooo............ostala sam sokiranaaaa.....rekla da danas kupim vaginalete i da ih spremim u frizider a el mi vjerujete da sam od toga sveg zaboravila kada se one koriste   :Sad:    bila sam samo jednom na ivf i odma ostala trudna pa sam i zaboravila kada sam te vaginalete koristila,znam da ih jesam ali neznam kada...al zato vi znate sigurno    :Undecided:

----------


## tina_julija

Kad krenes u postupak, 3dc navecer stavljas i dok ne kazu da stanes ili potrosis kutiju, meni je tako bilo... Sretno!!!

----------


## analoneta

> Kad krenes u postupak, 3dc navecer stavljas i dok ne kazu da stanes ili potrosis kutiju, meni je tako bilo... Sretno!!!


HVALAAAAAAA DRAGA    :Smile:     rekla mi je da ih imam i kad ona kaze ali sam si poslje mislila pa kada se koriste kad mi je rekla da ih vec sada kupim pa me malo to zbundalo.....

----------


## arlena

> HVALAAAAAAA DRAGA       rekla mi je da ih imam i kad ona kaze ali sam si poslje mislila pa kada se koriste kad mi je rekla da ih vec sada kupim pa me malo to zbundalo.....


E vidis ti si pametna, ja nisam pitala na forumu,sestre mi nisu rekle i nisam to ni stavljala al bitno da sam kupila  :Grin: 
Al cujem da to nije strasno,kako god , sad je gotovo

----------


## tina_julija

Kad se samo sjetim kad sam cure ovdje ispitivala o klomifenu, trebala popiti nisam sigurna vise da li 2x2 tablete u kratkom vremenskom razdoblju, zbunila i sebe i njih...  :Embarassed:  hvala bogu, na svim curama ovdje punim razumijevanja...

----------


## tina_julija

> E vidis ti si pametna, ja nisam pitala na forumu,sestre mi nisu rekle i nisam to ni stavljala al bitno da sam kupila 
> Al cujem da to nije strasno,kako god , sad je gotovo


Mislis na vaginalete? Nije strasno, navecer ti treba strpljenja da stavis a ujutro te doceka poplava....  :Smile:

----------


## Noemi

> Kongres je završio, želim našim embriolozima dobrodošlicu nazad na posao. Nadam se da su naučili puno toga korisnog i da će sada svi tulumi u labu završavati dobrim vijestima. Ima da se sve oplode i da se sve uskoro gegamo s trbuhom do zuba.




Jel ti ti draga opet prstis od optimizma ?  :Wink: 
Valjda neće za desetak dana opet iskrsnuti neki djavo pa da opet čekamo mjesec dana?!
aaaaaa

----------


## Noemi

Vaki,jos je meni bilo čudno kad sam vidjela da si napisala da pijes utrogestane pa da čekas ovulaciju,a vidiš ja blesava nisam ni pomislila da se mogla dogoditi takva glupa greška ?! i eto pa naravno da ti je teško ,svi dobro znamo kako ti je...
 analoneta!! Hvala Bogu,sad udri po kontracepciji pa fino u idućem ciklusu da bude bingo!!
saan,brtireoka,nova21 i sve ostale moje drage pusa!!

----------


## arlena

> Mislis na vaginalete? Nije strasno, navecer ti treba strpljenja da stavis a ujutro te doceka poplava....


Da na vaginalete, al ja ih nisam koristila  :Grin: 
Taj dio postupka sam preskocila

----------


## Muma

> pozdrav cureeeeee.....................ja se vratila sa doooobrimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm vijestimaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      danas me prvi put vidjela nakon onoga svega....kaže ona meni od danas yasmin iduci mjesec 3 dan ciklusa dolazi nosis sve sta sam ti dala da doneses naravno ako sve bude ok a bit ceee ( brisevi papu,ono nesto na hiv i prolaktin moram izvaditi) i krecemooo............ostala sam sokiranaaaa.....rekla da danas kupim vaginalete i da ih spremim u frizider a el mi vjerujete da sam od toga sveg zaboravila kada se one koriste     bila sam samo jednom na ivf i odma ostala trudna pa sam i zaboravila kada sam te vaginalete koristila,znam da ih jesam ali neznam kada...al zato vi znate sigurno


Bravo! Nek je malo predtrudničke sreće nakon svega!  :Very Happy:   :fige:

----------


## saan

Noemi draga...pusaaa

----------


## Vaki

Hvala vam cure! Prije nisam ništa previše ispitivala jer mi nije bilo ni na kraju pameti da bi se tako nešto moglo dogoditi, ali od sada ću (kako je rekla tina_julija) fino nositi papir i olovku. Puse svima...

----------


## Reni76

> Vaki, zao mi je sto se to dogodilo, ali znaj da nisu jedina sa suzama pred doktoricom, dogodilo mi se sva puta i oba puta zbog gluposti... Trebalo nam je dosta dugo da kliknemo... Odmori se od soka i slijedeci mjesec sa olovkom i papirom, i budi jaka! Big hug saljem!!!


Ja sam mislila da sam ja jedina koju je doktorica rasplakala, ali ako smo trenutno tri na forumu koje je rasplakala, koliko je ona onda stvarno cura u pitanju. Što je još veća fora bila sam kod nje par puta prije i poslije toga i bila je normalna, čak draga. Ali šta mi je sve rekla taj put, suze su same krenule, ali ni to ju nije zaustavilo. Užas. Sreća moja što sam kod doktora inače bi mijenjala kliniku.

----------


## Ajvi

> Jel ti ti draga opet prstis od optimizma ? 
> Valjda neće za desetak dana opet iskrsnuti neki djavo pa da opet čekamo mjesec dana?!
> aaaaaa


Niš ne prštim, darling, dapače dosta sam rezervirana. Ali tko zna, možda je to pravi pristup pa nam se ovaj put posreći.

----------


## analoneta

eto mene opet "mutave" heeee...sad znam da nije ovo mjesto za pitat ali nekako mi je najlakse tu pitat sta me zanima...sad mene zanima a mozda ste neke od vas to radili..kako kad se uđe u postupak i kad ono moras svaki dr.dan na kontrolu i ono kad dođe punkcija..jeste li radile ili ne ..mene zanima mogu li dobiti bolovanje za taj dio i koliko...prvi put kada sam isla radila sam na crnjaka i taman u tom dijelu im nisam trebala pa sam bila doma a sad me prijavili na 3 mjeseca  i taman ce me vatati to..normalno moram se tražiti sad kad budem briseve isla radit,krva vaditi ajme poludit ce ovi samnom pa me eto zanima taj dio ...imali sta za bolovanje u tom dijelu...curke sorite sto sam ovako upala i sto malo remetim ovu netemu

----------


## vrtirepka

curke sljedeći tjedan sam na vađenju hormona,,zanima je jel to baš mora biti 3dc..jer dr.A je napisao 3-5-dc..
pitam zbog mojih ludih smjena pa da mogu iskombinirati...
noemi... :Heart: 
svim ostalim curkama puno puno pozitivnih vibrica... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> curke sljedeći tjedan sam na vađenju hormona,,zanima je jel to baš mora biti 3dc..jer dr.A je napisao 3-5-dc..
> pitam zbog mojih ludih smjena pa da mogu iskombinirati...
> noemi...
> svim ostalim curkama puno puno pozitivnih vibrica...


Moze bit 3-5dc, kako ti i pise, osobno sam vadila na 4dc.

----------


## tina_julija

> eto mene opet "mutave" heeee...sad znam da nije ovo mjesto za pitat ali nekako mi je najlakse tu pitat sta me zanima...sad mene zanima a mozda ste neke od vas to radili..kako kad se uđe u postupak i kad ono moras svaki dr.dan na kontrolu i ono kad dođe punkcija..jeste li radile ili ne ..mene zanima mogu li dobiti bolovanje za taj dio i koliko...prvi put kada sam isla radila sam na crnjaka i taman u tom dijelu im nisam trebala pa sam bila doma a sad me prijavili na 3 mjeseca  i taman ce me vatati to..normalno moram se tražiti sad kad budem briseve isla radit,krva vaditi ajme poludit ce ovi samnom pa me eto zanima taj dio ...imali sta za bolovanje u tom dijelu...curke sorite sto sam ovako upala i sto malo remetim ovu netemu


1.postupak sam bila na bolovanju od punkcije slijedecih 14 dana... Betu sam vadila ujutro i telefonski saznala rezultat..
2.postupak od punkcije  i tjedan dana, radim sad... Sto se tice fm dogovorila se s seficom da cu kasnit i izasla mi u susret.. Znam da ima neka posebna oznaka koja daje 21 dan bolovanja, bolje ce ti cure rec, nisam nikad koristila... Mozes mi pp poslat ak te jos kaj zanima...  :Kiss:

----------


## analoneta

uh meni je potrebnije prije punkcije..ono kad se izostaje svaki dr dan ili svaki dan jer ja do zg imam 3h voznje pa ni ne stignem na poso kad radim od 6-14....a na poslu sjedim pa bi ja onda isla radit....prva punkcija mi bila dobra dosla doma i odma isla peci tortu tako da se nadam da ce i sada biti tako...eto ako još ima netko neku informaciju dobrodosla je!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muma

*analoneta* ja sam svaki put bila na bolovanju od cca 7./8.dc od kad su počele učestalije folikulometrije, isto zbog posla. Rekla je moja ginekologica da "na to imam pravo" i nije nikad bilo problema.

----------


## marincezg

> Utrogestan, a trebala sam uzimati Klomifene. Ja sam kod doktorice, a ona se naljutila na mene. Rekla je da sam trebala znati da se Utrogestan ne koristi za stimulaciju... Znači nije problem u onome tko mi je dao krivi lijek, nego sam si kriva sama. Iskreno, bilo mi je čudno što mi je prepisala Utriće, ali što ja znam o tome. Ionako mi je bilo teško, a onda još i takva njena reakcija.


ajme uzas.....zao mi je kaj ti se to dogodilo

----------


## marincezg

> E vidis ti si pametna, ja nisam pitala na forumu,sestre mi nisu rekle i nisam to ni stavljala al bitno da sam kupila 
> Al cujem da to nije strasno,kako god , sad je gotovo


ako mislite na vaginalete Na tetraborat, eh i ja ih jednom nisam stavila
rekao mi je dr. A a nista sada...one sluze za dezinfekciju rodnice ako se ne varam
tako da mislim nista strasno se nece dogodit ako se kojim slucajem zabrave staviti

----------


## marincezg

> uh meni je potrebnije prije punkcije..ono kad se izostaje svaki dr dan ili svaki dan jer ja do zg imam 3h voznje pa ni ne stignem na poso kad radim od 6-14....a na poslu sjedim pa bi ja onda isla radit....prva punkcija mi bila dobra dosla doma i odma isla peci tortu tako da se nadam da ce i sada biti tako...eto ako još ima netko neku informaciju dobrodosla je!!!!!!!!!!


to kaj ides svaki dr. dan gore to je folikumetrija  :Smile:  
mozes traziti dr. potvrdu o izostanku sa posla za taj dan
tako da ti tvoj socij. ginek. pravda sa doznakom...

----------


## marincezg

evo mene opet, ljuta sam.....
maloprije sam zvala VV da jel bi mi dr. A  mogao nadopisati na otpusnom pismu 
da moram ponoviti papu i briseve jer znam da to vrijedi samo 6 mj
(a mm bi to sutra podigao)  a to sam sve radila prije nekih 10 mj.
 pa rekoh da to sve imam spremno posto se moram pojaviti opet gore za mj. i pol
a on veli sestri da to vrijedi godinu dana i da ce on mene primiti bez briseva
kaj na to sve rec????

----------


## bubekica

> evo mene opet, ljuta sam.....
> maloprije sam zvala VV da jel bi mi dr. A  mogao nadopisati na otpusnom pismu 
> da moram ponoviti papu i briseve jer znam da to vrijedi samo 6 mj
> (a mm bi to sutra podigao)  a to sam sve radila prije nekih 10 mj.
>  pa rekoh da to sve imam spremno posto se moram pojaviti opet gore za mj. i pol
> a on veli sestri da to vrijedi godinu dana i da ce on mene primiti bez briseva
> kaj na to sve rec????


Ja sam u 4mj pitala dal da ponovim briseve i markere (iz 9/2012) jer planiram doc u rujnu i rekao je da ne treba. Ne znam zasto si ljuta?

----------


## analoneta

meni je doktorica rekla da sve sto je u roku od godine dana da sve vrijedi...... al mislim da nije bilo tako da je bilo samo 6mj.ak se ne varam al to sad ni nije toliko bitno

----------


## orhideja.

> eto mene opet "mutave" heeee...sad znam da nije ovo mjesto za pitat ali nekako mi je najlakse tu pitat sta me zanima...sad mene zanima a mozda ste neke od vas to radili..kako kad se uđe u postupak i kad ono moras svaki dr.dan na kontrolu i ono kad dođe punkcija..jeste li radile ili ne ..mene zanima mogu li dobiti bolovanje za taj dio i koliko...prvi put kada sam isla radila sam na crnjaka i taman u tom dijelu im nisam trebala pa sam bila doma a sad me prijavili na 3 mjeseca  i taman ce me vatati to..normalno moram se tražiti sad kad budem briseve isla radit,krva vaditi ajme poludit ce ovi samnom pa me eto zanima taj dio ...imali sta za bolovanje u tom dijelu...curke sorite sto sam ovako upala i sto malo remetim ovu netemu


Zašto "mutave" , swe smo mi ovdje takve s svakakvim pitanjima  :Laughing: 
Ja nažalost ne radim, tako da ti tu ne mogu pomoći, ali MM je na bolovanju i na prvom i sad na drugom postupku--swe od 3dc do transfera (bez obzira išli mi u zg 4 (FET) ili 10 puta)(doznake mu daje dokt opće prakse)

----------


## orhideja.

> evo mene opet, ljuta sam.....
> maloprije sam zvala VV da jel bi mi dr. A  mogao nadopisati na otpusnom pismu 
> da moram ponoviti papu i briseve jer znam da to vrijedi samo 6 mj
> (a mm bi to sutra podigao)  a to sam sve radila prije nekih 10 mj.
>  pa rekoh da to sve imam spremno posto se moram pojaviti opet gore za mj. i pol
> a on veli sestri da to vrijedi godinu dana i da ce on mene primiti bez briseva
> kaj na to sve rec????


Zašto ljuta?? Što se njih tiče vrijedi, meni nitko nije reka da radim briseve (ali sam ih napravila na svoju ruku(nakon postupka)---izlječila ureapl...i javila se doktorici)

----------


## sg12

Zna li netko vrijede li 'stare' uputnice? Naime imam uputnicu iz srpnja (bez datuma), ali su mi zbog odsutnosti biologa odgodili postupak u 8.mj, pa ne znam treba li od 1.9. ipak donijeti ove nove uputnice.

----------


## Strašna

Ako je bez datuma ja mislim da vrijedi.

----------


## saan

V

----------


## tina_julija

Meni je kolegica isto imala uputnicu bez datuma no sestra joj je rekla da vrijedi mjesec dana i da se samo nazove i onda ona nes preko kompa napravi i opet vrijedi, a da ipak nazoves soc.gin?

----------


## saan

Meni je rekla da vrijedi ako nema datum

----------


## Ajvi

Ako niš drugo, uvijek možeš doći s tom uputnicom koju imaš pa im naknadno donijeti novu ako ne valja.
sg12, vidim i ti si među nama odgođenima. Jel i tebi ciklus bio narihtan za tad ili ti je m slučajno došla u tom "crnom" tjednu?

----------


## marincezg

> Ja sam u 4mj pitala dal da ponovim briseve i markere (iz 9/2012) jer planiram doc u rujnu i rekao je da ne treba. Ne znam zasto si ljuta?


pa ljuta sam zbog toga sta bi trebale svakih 6 mj. to ponavljati, ali
to sta se stedi na nama to je drugi par cipela.....tako ja mislim
jer kad sam bila prosle god na vv i nije bilo dr A onda ga je mjenjala doktorica
 i rekla mi je da moram to sve ponoviti jer nesmiju nalazi biti stariji od 6 mj.
e tko sad tu koga????

----------


## orhideja.

> pa ljuta sam zbog toga sta bi trebale svakih 6 mj. to ponavljati, ali
> to sta se stedi na nama to je drugi par cipela.....tako ja mislim
> jer kad sam bila prosle god na vv i nije bilo dr A onda ga je mjenjala doktorica
>  i rekla mi je da moram to sve ponoviti jer nesmiju nalazi biti stariji od 6 mj.
> e tko sad tu koga????


Ja osobno što više ljudi srećem i čitam forum...sve više se uvjeravam na tu veliku štednju, nažalost(i pretrage i terapije). Odi ti kod svog gin i traži briseve (tako sam i ja, e sad--moj je ok,valjda imam sreće)

----------


## clematis

evo i ja se spremam na vv ponovo. ma da mislim da ima vremena, prije 11-12 mjeseca necu ni ici na ivf, ali bar da vidimo jel bum isla na hsg i jel treba brisevi, hormoni i sl.

----------


## sg12

> Ako niš drugo, uvijek možeš doći s tom uputnicom koju imaš pa im naknadno donijeti novu ako ne valja.
> sg12, vidim i ti si među nama odgođenima. Jel i tebi ciklus bio narihtan za tad ili ti je m slučajno došla u tom "crnom" tjednu?


Nisu mi namjestali, plan je bio javiti se cim pocnu raditi nakon godisnjeg, ali eto bas se pogodio taj tjedan. Cini mi se da cemo onda zajedno i u 9. mjesecu gore (stalno se nadam da oni ipak nece strajkati).

----------


## marincezg

> Ja osobno što više ljudi srećem i čitam forum...sve više se uvjeravam na tu veliku štednju, nažalost(i pretrage i terapije). Odi ti kod svog gin i traži briseve (tako sam i ja, e sad--moj je ok,valjda imam sreće)


budem popod. zvala svog socij. ginek. da vidim sta ce mi rec...

----------


## marincezg

kakvo je stanje na VV???   jel štrajkaju ili ne???
ima li guzve???

----------


## arlena

> kakvo je stanje na VV???   jel štrajkaju ili ne???
> ima li guzve???


Guzva je tak tak,vise nije neg sto je , kaze sesta da imaju manje postupaka nego prije,
Sto se strajka tice,to nitko gore ne spominje, cak stovise,skuzila sam jucer da cure krecu u nove postupke

----------


## Kadauna

> Guzva je tak tak,vise nije neg sto je , kaze sesta da imaju manje postupaka nego prije,
> Sto se strajka tice,to nitko gore ne spominje, cak stovise,skuzila sam jucer da cure krecu u nove postupke


šteta, ovo što si napisala da je manje postupaka nego ranije, zato i ima manje trudnoća, ali i zato što se daje manji broj lijekova pa je i manja uspješnost od stimuliranih postupaka............... opća štednja svugdje, pa tako i na Vuku, stvarno za plakati  i za  :cupakosu: 
*
manje postupaka = manji broj trudnoća godišnje
manje lijekova u stimuliranom postupku = još manji broj trudnoća*

----------


## orhideja.

> kakvo je stanje na VV???   jel štrajkaju ili ne???
> ima li guzve???


Štrajka nema......ali 18 doktor odlazi na kongres... To sam danas čula.
A,što se tiče gužvr-mislim da su dnevno 2-4 žene u sali.

----------


## Ajvi

Vrijedan nam je doc.  :Klap: 
Jel to sad, 18.9. ili 18.10.?

----------


## marincezg

> šteta, ovo što si napisala da je manje postupaka nego ranije, zato i ima manje trudnoća, ali i zato što se daje manji broj lijekova pa je i manja uspješnost od stimuliranih postupaka............... opća štednja svugdje, pa tako i na Vuku, stvarno za plakati  i za 
> *
> manje postupaka = manji broj trudnoća godišnje
> manje lijekova u stimuliranom postupku = još manji broj trudnoća*


 istina,  zalosno je to sve....

----------


## marincezg

> Štrajka nema......ali 18 doktor odlazi na kongres... To sam danas čula.
> A,što se tiče gužvr-mislim da su dnevno 2-4 žene u sali.


ovo kaj si napisala da je dnevno 2-4 zene u sali, ajme pa to nije nista
znalo ih je nekad biti i po 12-15 (sveukupno)

----------


## bubekica

> Štrajka nema......ali 18 doktor odlazi na kongres... To sam danas čula.
> A,što se tiče gužvr-mislim da su dnevno 2-4 žene u sali.


Na koliko dana?

----------


## bubekica

> Štrajka nema......ali 18 doktor odlazi na kongres... To sam danas čula.
> A,što se tiče gužvr-mislim da su dnevno 2-4 žene u sali.


http://www.contres.hr/outgoing/gin.html
Evo mi odgovora, brisel 18-21.9.

----------


## saan

Danas sam zvala na VV da pitam u vezi starih uputnica.. Rekli su mi da stare uputnice ne vrijede bez obzira što na njima nema datum.

Bubekice kad ti kreces? Ja bi trebala 27.9. Biti gore :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

ufff, to ti se kod mene nikad ne zna 100%, ali najvjerojatnije cu dobiti m 22-og.

----------


## orhideja.

Koliko sam ja vidjela--jučer je sestra vratila ženama (4) uputnice,pa ih preprae..kao neka šifra nije dobro napisana

----------


## mg1975

> Danas sam zvala na VV da pitam u vezi starih uputnica.. Rekli su mi da stare uputnice ne vrijede bez obzira što na njima nema datum.
> 
> Bubekice kad ti kreces? Ja bi trebala 27.9. Biti gore



Sorry a koje su nove uputnice...ja dobila od svog gin uputnicu polovninom 8. mj, jel ta ok ili?

----------


## mg1975

> ufff, to ti se kod mene nikad ne zna 100%, ali najvjerojatnije cu dobiti m 22-og.


Ako se ne vidimo na ZG kavi...možda se vidimo gore..vještica treba stići od 20.-23. a valjda će mi i papa biti gotov do tada (čekam ga preko mjesec dana jer bili su GO pa ne može prije  :Evil or Very Mad: ).

----------


## bubekica

> Ako se ne vidimo na ZG kavi...možda se vidimo gore..vještica treba stići od 20.-23. a valjda će mi i papa biti gotov do tada (čekam ga preko mjesec dana jer bili su GO pa ne može prije ).


jedva cekam, bit ce gore drustvance za kavicu  :Smile: 
ja sam sredila papu, briseve, u pon javnog biljeznika i uputnicu i spremna sam... i poprilicno uzbudjena, od prosle stimulacije je proslo skoro godinu dana..

----------


## Vrci

Pisalo je u novinama jučer da su nove uputnice od 1.9. Jer imaju različite rubrike i šifre. Ali nisam uspjela shvatiti da li one izdane prije još vrijede ili ne

----------


## mg1975

> Pisalo je u novinama jučer da su nove uputnice od 1.9. Jer imaju različite rubrike i šifre. Ali nisam uspjela shvatiti da li one izdane prije još vrijede ili ne


_Zvala HZZO vezano na stare uputnice i situacija je slijedeća:

Uputnica vrijedi od dana izdavanja 30 dana odnosno mora se biti naručen na pregled/postupak u roku 30 dana od dana izdavanja uputnice.
_

Kako je moja izdana 13/08, a nema datuma na sebi ne znam kako da si protumačim ovaj odgovor. Teoretski vrijedi do 30/09 jer su nove od 01/09.



Ako netko ide uskoro na brdo neka pita šta je sa starim uputnicama...

----------


## bubekica

koliko ja kuzim nece ti vrijediti uputnica, nije stvar datuma nego promjene sifre. da si poslije 1.9. dobila uputnicu bez datuma, ta bi ti vrijedila do nove promijene sifri, a s datumom mjesec dana.

----------


## saan

Mg!  stare uputnice ne vrijede zbog novih sifri koje moraju biti na njima.  Bubekica je upravu.

----------


## mg1975

> Mg!  stare uputnice ne vrijede zbog novih sifri koje moraju biti na njima.  Bubekica je upravu.


Hvala za info.

Upravo saznala rezultate pape - blaga katastrofa...nista od postupka do daljneg tak da bude i nova uputnica

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala za info.
> 
> Upravo saznala rezultate pape - blaga katastrofa...nista od postupka do daljneg tak da bude i nova uputnica


Pa kaj je bilo?  :Sad:

----------


## saan

Ajojj... Nadam se da ćeš brzo riješiti " blagu katastrofu " i da ćeš nam se pridružiti što prije :Smile:

----------


## vrtirepka

izdane su mi uputnica 29.8...po vašem pisanju one ne vrijede a ja sam
u ponedjeljak  gore na vadenju hormona...moj ginekolog u Os je danas radio ujutro,,znači mogu se "slikati"...
propada mi vađenje hormona,,ili će me htjeti primiti unatoč  starim uputnicama??
da li da idem za Zg uopće!?!?!?

----------


## bubekica

idi, vjerojatno ces morati naknadno donijeti novu uputnicu, sumnjam da ce biti toliko ludi da te nece primiti.

----------


## vrtirepka

mahh...napraviti ću se blesava..a to mi neće biti teško  :Grin:

----------


## kika222

Ja sam jučer bila na brdu, i meni je dr napisao krivo na uputnicu i skoro me nisu primili, pošto imam 60km do tam molila sam sestru i uspjela.. Došla sam doma i brzo išla po drugu uputnicu koju sam preporučeno poslala poštom!!!!
Bubi, stavi me molim te na listu za IVF/ICSI za10mj... :Smile:  Nevjerojatno, čekala sam samo 6mj.... :Smile: 
Iberc možda se i vidimo...pozz i sretno svima...

----------


## Noemi

Pa zar je moguće da Dr A. opet kongresira krajem idućeg tj???
Pa ja trebam krenuti u postupak tada  :Sad: ( danas sam iz zvala pa se nitko ne javlja,e ako mi i 3.put otkaze pa stvarno ne mogu vjerovati..cure,tko od vas treba iz onog "crnog tjedna" pa sad krenuti ponovno? 
vrtirepka obavezno se javi poslije posjeta dr u ponedjeljak !

----------


## bubekica

Noemi, dr je mozda na kongresu od srijede do kraja tjedna, svakako nazovi 1dc, mozda ce te doktorica primiti. Subotom se nitko ne javlja, to je uobicajeno. Kad trebas dobiti?

----------


## Ajvi

Noemi, draga, nadam se da neće opet biti odbijanac. Budući da se dr i dr-ica inače pokrivaju kad jednog nema, nadam se da ćeš moći početi kod nje pa da te on preuzme kad se vrati. Ja računam da ću zaobići njegovu odsutnost, jer je meni ciklus uglavnom oko 29 dana što znači da bih trebala dobiti oko 23. Ne znam imaju li ona dva mjeseca kontracepcije kakav utjecaj.
A tko zna, naš je doc možda pohađao Klasičnu gimnaziju u kojoj postoji grupa "Putujem i  učim" pa mu je to kongresiranje kao neka navika iz školskih dana?  :Wink:

----------


## Noemi

Bubekica oko 19.-og

----------


## serenity1

cure zanima me dal se ovaj tjedan radi normalno na brdu? cekamo od 5.mj i ne ceka nam se jos jedan :Undecided:

----------


## Noemi

serenity navodno rade normalno a sad vidim da cure pišu da dr opet od srijede nije na poslu pa sad nemam pojma ni ja za sebe hoću li krenuti ili ne :Sad:

----------


## Iva28

Pozdrav svima!
Iako smo vjerovali da do toga neće doći, evo i mi se spremamo na prvu ivf tj.prvo na konzultacije. Zanima me koliko se čeka od konzultacija do prvog postupka?    
Totalno smo pogubljeni u svemu tome, jedino što znam je to da se moramo što prije naručiti na konzultacije. S tim pozivom sve počinje biti stvarno...
Svima nama želim puno sreće.  :Smile:

----------


## elen

ja očekujem m. u srijedu, znači u pet. bi trebala na pregled...nadam da ne bude još jedna odgoda  :neznam:

----------


## tina_julija

Cure koje ste kod doktorice, kad se ona vama javlja na telefon? U koje doba? Zovem ju a nikako da mi se javi, ne zelim ju pitat kako je, vec je hitno...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Cure koje ste kod doktorice, kad se ona vama javlja na telefon? U koje doba? Zovem ju a nikako da mi se javi, ne zelim ju pitat kako je, vec je hitno...


Zovi iza 11, mozes na broj sestara ili direktno na broj doktorice.
Dotad ne bi bilo lose da izvadis betu.

----------


## marincezg

> serenity navodno rade normalno a sad vidim da cure pišu da dr opet od srijede nije na poslu pa sad nemam pojma ni ja za sebe hoću li krenuti ili ne


cure, pa ja ne vidim problem, ako nema dr. A primit ce vas doktorica i obrnuto...
budite bez brige nece vas poslati doma...

----------


## bubekica

> cure, pa ja ne vidim problem, ako nema dr. A primit ce vas doktorica i obrnuto...
> budite bez brige nece vas poslati doma...


i za sam start postupka?




> Pozdrav svima!
> Iako smo vjerovali da do toga neće doći, evo i mi se spremamo na prvu ivf tj.prvo na konzultacije. Zanima me koliko se čeka od konzultacija do prvog postupka?    
> Totalno smo pogubljeni u svemu tome, jedino što znam je to da se moramo što prije naručiti na konzultacije. S tim pozivom sve počinje biti stvarno...
> Svima nama želim puno sreće.


dobrodosla! 
ovisi o tome koliko treba da prikupis nalaze i koja je dijagnoza. ono sto se najduze ceka je androloska obrada (cca 2 mjeseca se ceka pregled i cca mjesec dana nalaz). sretno!

----------


## Ajvi

Iva28, dobrodošla i da što prije kreneš u (uspješan) postupak. Ono što sama možeš napraviti da bi smanjila mogućnost bespotrebnog odugovlačenja, sredi si papu i briseve ako nemaš friške, naruči sebe za prve konzultacije, a prvo, zapravo, naruči muža kod androloga, jer, kao što je bubekica rekla, dosta se čeka.
Sve dalje ide svojim tempom, relativno brzo, kako ti već dr-i kažu.

----------


## orhideja.

> Cure koje ste kod doktorice, kad se ona vama javlja na telefon? U koje doba? Zovem ju a nikako da mi se javi, ne zelim ju pitat kako je, vec je hitno...


Doktorica se javlja tek kad swe pacjentice završi i ostane sama , nadam se da si ju do sada već dobila.

----------


## tina_julija

> Doktorica se javlja tek kad swe pacjentice završi i ostane sama , nadam se da si ju do sada već dobila.


Jesam, hvala! Sve cemo vidjet sutra, vadjenje bete i dogovor s doktoricom...

----------


## Strašna

> Doktorica se javlja tek kad swe pacjentice završi i ostane sama , nadam se da si ju do sada već dobila.


ja sam ju dobila danas u 15 do 11...ne vjerujem bas da je sve do tada rijesila...najlakse ju je dobit kad izadje iz sale...prije 9 je dosta tesko...

----------


## Anci272

> koliko ja kuzim nece ti vrijediti uputnica, nije stvar datuma nego promjene sifre. da si poslije 1.9. dobila uputnicu bez datuma, ta bi ti vrijedila do nove promijene sifri, a s datumom mjesec dana.


Sada mi više ništa nije jasno. Imam uputnice od 6mjeseca bez datuma i pitam sestru prilikom naručivanja telefonom da li mi one još uvijek vrijede i ona kaže ako nema datuma da vrijede.  :gaah:

----------


## piki

Ja sam do sad uvijek zvala između 13 i 14. Tad sam bila sigurna da nema više pacijenata i da ne smetam i uvijek se javila.

----------


## riba76

Djevojke,svima veliki pozdrav.
Pratim vas,al ne stignem se javiti.
Nadam se da će nam svima ova jesen biti dobitna :Wink: 
Tina_julija držjm fige u petak....

----------


## tina_julija

Riba, danas drzi fige...

----------


## bubekica

kakva je situacija gore obzirom na sutrasnji strajk?

----------


## saan

Bubekice, ja sam ih zvala malo prije da ih pitam kaže mi sestra rade samo postupke i ništa drugo!

----------


## nova21

ajme meni, a ja bi trebala u pon za zg

----------


## saan

Nova21 nazovi ih!  A možda do ponedjeljka prestanu štrajkati... Sretno

----------


## nova21

Nazvat ću ih svakako kad nobijem, trebala bi sutra.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice, ja sam ih zvala malo prije da ih pitam kaže mi sestra rade samo postupke i ništa drugo!


a dal to znaci da primaju u nove postupke ili? a valjda nece potrajat to...

----------


## bubekica

> Sada mi više ništa nije jasno. Imam uputnice od 6mjeseca bez datuma i pitam sestru prilikom naručivanja telefonom da li mi one još uvijek vrijede i ona kaže ako nema datuma da vrijede.


promijenile su se sifre od 1.9.

----------


## bubekica

> ja očekujem m. u srijedu, znači u pet. bi trebala na pregled...nadam da ne bude još jedna odgoda


mila, javi ak ces ih sutra zvati...

----------


## elen

Molim pomoć..zna možda netko koje točno šifre moraju biti na novim uputnicama? ( trebam za krio et )

----------


## vrtirepka

> Sada mi više ništa nije jasno. Imam uputnice od 6mjeseca bez datuma i pitam sestru prilikom naručivanja telefonom da li mi one još uvijek vrijede i ona kaže ako nema datuma da vrijede.


Ja sam jucer bila na vađenju hormona i pregledfu kod dr-a, sa starim uputnicama ali bez datuma,,i na kraju uopće nije bilo problema...sestre nisu ništa rekle...
sljedeći mjesec postupak  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Bubekice! Ako sam dobro skuzila one koje su obrađene za postupke te će raditi. Sestra me je pitala jel mi na onom ambulantnom listu piše javiti se prvi dc doći 3 dc.

----------


## saan

Pitanje? Za vas koje ste bile u postupcima... Jel vaši muževi, partneri imaju nalaz krvne grupe? Mi smo izvadili sve ono sida,  hepatitis, sifilis... A nalaz krvne grupe imam samo ja.  Jel to ok.?

----------


## tina_julija

Koliko znam i on mora isto imati...

----------


## saan

Tina _julija hvala za Info. Jesi ti radila betu?

----------


## tina_julija

Jesam, 0 je...

----------


## saan

:Sad:   grlim draga

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala i sretno u postupku...  :Kiss:

----------


## suncokretic

Drage forumasice, novi smo ovdje, prvi put krećemo u postupak. Molila bih ako mi netko može odgovoriti na slijedeća pitanja u vezi postupka na VV:
1)  Može li se protokol dobiti na uvid? I općenito, daju li u VV ikakve dokumente na uvid kako bi bili upućeni u tijek postupka MPO-a?
2) Gdje se obavlja punkcija (aspiracija)? Kod njih na VV ili u nekoj drugoj ustanovi?
3) Daju li anesteziju?
Hvala na odgovorima :Smile: 
Lijep pozdrav

----------


## Anci272

> Ja sam jucer bila na vađenju hormona i pregledfu kod dr-a, sa starim uputnicama ali bez datuma,,i na kraju uopće nije bilo problema...sestre nisu ništa rekle...
> sljedeći mjesec postupak


Hvala vrtirepka za ovu informaciju  :Smile:  ... našla sam i na stranicama HZZO-a da stare uputnice vrijede u sekundarnoj/tercijarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti i da se očekuje da će biti u opticaju još godinu dana, samo u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti nisu više u opticaju.
Ja isto trebam na vađenje hormona i pregled u četvrtak, ako ne otkažu zbog štrajka.  Možeš mi reći da li je nakon vađenja hormona pravi pregled iako je 3-5 dan ciklusa ili je to samo razgovor? I puno sreće s postupkom sljedeći mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Tina _julija žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## riba76

Tina_julija  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Jako je puno negativnih vijesti.....
Koliko sad dugo morate čekati?





> Bubekice, ja sam ih zvala malo prije da ih pitam kaže mi sestra rade samo postupke i ništa drugo!


No comment....pa kaj ne štrajkaju samo zbog prekovremenih,dežurstava? Kakve veze oni imaju s tim?!

----------


## TrudyC

> Drage forumasice, novi smo ovdje, prvi put krećemo u postupak. Molila bih ako mi netko može odgovoriti na slijedeća pitanja u vezi postupka na VV:
> 1)  Može li se protokol dobiti na uvid? I općenito, daju li u VV ikakve dokumente na uvid kako bi bili upućeni u tijek postupka MPO-a?
> 2) Gdje se obavlja punkcija (aspiracija)? Kod njih na VV ili u nekoj drugoj ustanovi?
> 3) Daju li anesteziju?
> Hvala na odgovorima
> Lijep pozdrav


1. Ne, s doktorom se sve usmeno dogovoriš prije kretanja u postupak. Načelno ti kaže koje stvari da si nabaviš prije početka postupka ( vaignalete, utrogestane i sl.). Svi nalazi su kod doktora u računalu. Dobiješ povijest bolesti s uputama kad se trebaš javiti i na koji broj npr. 1. dan ciklusa treba nazvati da se naručiš za prvi uzv
2. Tamo se obavlja, imaju salu
3. Nema potpune anestezije ni lokalne. Dobije se inekcija protiv bolova i za smirenje.

----------


## tina_julija

[QUOTE=riba76;2481997]Tina_julija  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Jako je puno negativnih vijesti.....
Koliko sad dugo morate čekati?

Rekao mi je za tri mjeseca opet, a ja sam ga glatko odbila i bio je u cudu, ipak dva stimulirana i kiretaza su bili u kratkom razdoblju... Moram tijelo dovest u malo bolji red.. A i mora mi muz zaboravit na svoje punkcije...  :Smile:

----------


## suncokretic

TrudyC,hvala ti

----------


## vrtirepka

> Hvala vrtirepka za ovu informaciju  ... našla sam i na stranicama HZZO-a da stare uputnice vrijede u sekundarnoj/tercijarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti i da se očekuje da će biti u opticaju još godinu dana, samo u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti nisu više u opticaju.
> Ja isto trebam na vađenje hormona i pregled u četvrtak, ako ne otkažu zbog štrajka.  Možeš mi reći da li je nakon vađenja hormona pravi pregled iako je 3-5 dan ciklusa ili je to samo razgovor? I puno sreće s postupkom sljedeći mjesec



ma bila kod njega doslovno minutu...rekao ako hormoni valjaju da sljed.mjesec idemo u postupak  ,,i to je to...
hvala.... :Smile:

----------


## vrtirepka

Tina_julija..žao mi je...

----------


## saan

Jel danas bio netko gore? Kakvo je stanje obzirom na štrajk?

----------


## analoneta

tina_julija grlim.....mozda ovo zvuci bezobrazno od mene ali i bolje da se nije primilo.... meni kada su vracali bila je DVOSTANIČNA i ako si pratila moj slucaj onda sve znas.....ja se nadam da se ne ponovi kod mene dvostanicana jer ako se ponovi a moraju je vratit moli cu da mi se desi ovo sto se tebi danas...jer ja to nebi mogla vise reprizirat...   :Sad:     i hrabro samo dalje...

----------


## tina_julija

Analoneta, hvala ti draga! I ne, nije bezobrazno od tebe, i meni je radije da se nije primilo vec da mucim i sebe i dijete! Grlim draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

> Možeš mi reći da li je nakon vađenja hormona pravi pregled iako je 3-5 dan ciklusa


Anci, svi "pravi" pregledi budu 2. ili 3dc, tj. u doba, barem kod mene, najveće poplave. Prvi put ti bude malo bed, ali brzo oguglaš.

----------


## Anci272

> Anci, svi "pravi" pregledi budu 2. ili 3dc, tj. u doba, barem kod mene, najveće poplave. Prvi put ti bude malo bed, ali brzo oguglaš.


Uffff, nekako sam se nadala da nije tako  :škartoc:  .... ali što se može, predurat cu. Mogu se tjesiti sto mi je sutra 5dc, pa vise ipak nije tako strasno  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

> Jel danas bio netko gore? Kakvo je stanje obzirom na štrajk?


Ja sam zvala danas da provjerim da li da dolazim sutra na vađenje hormona i sestra je rekla da dodjem. Tako da izgleda da rade.

----------


## kika222

Tina Julija  :Love:  
Žene ja imam jedno pitanjce... Dr mi je rekao da sljedeći mj 3dc dođem sa uputnicom za ivf, reko mi je da ću vaditi hormone.. Jel onda trebam i uputnicu za vađenje hormona ili to sve ide na tu uputnicu za ivf? Isto tak kaj tu ne trebamo uputnicu za folikulometriju??? Sva sam zbunjena :Smile:  hvala

----------


## bubekica

> Tina Julija  
> Žene ja imam jedno pitanjce... Dr mi je rekao da sljedeći mj 3dc dođem sa uputnicom za ivf, reko mi je da ću vaditi hormone.. Jel onda trebam i uputnicu za vađenje hormona ili to sve ide na tu uputnicu za ivf? Isto tak kaj tu ne trebamo uputnicu za folikulometriju??? Sva sam zbunjena hvala


Uputnica za ivf pokriva sva vadjenja hormona, folikulometrije, punkciju, transfer.

----------


## kika222

Hvala ti bubi!!! Još da te pitam, reko mi je da kad vidi hormone odlučuje jel to dobar ciklus za nas..Kaj to znači? Do sad su mi hormoni uvijek bilj ok? Radi čega bi odgodio postupak? Jel to onda neki kratki protokol? Kad se tu počinje sa pikicama? Na SD sam počela od 2dc... Hvala još jednom!!!

----------


## tina_julija

Ako ti je sve ok, pikanje krece od 3dc...

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala ti bubi!!! Još da te pitam, reko mi je da kad vidi hormone odlučuje jel to dobar ciklus za nas..Kaj to znači? Do sad su mi hormoni uvijek bilj ok? Radi čega bi odgodio postupak? Jel to onda neki kratki protokol? Kad se tu počinje sa pikicama? Na SD sam počela od 2dc... Hvala još jednom!!!


Mozda previsok progesteron moze odgodit postupak... Pikanje pocinje 3dc. Kad kreces?

----------


## kika222

Sljedeći ciklus, početkom desetog.. Stavi me na svoju listu, valjda bude sve ok!
Pozdrav i sretno svima!!!

----------


## nova21

Na brdu rade normalno, ja sam zvala sada, naručena za ponedjeljak.

----------


## serenity1

ja sam  sutra na brdu.imam nervozu zeluca kad se sjetim da na poplavu koja je u puno jeku,a sutra treba na pregled. mislim da bude mi to jedno od najneugodnijih iskustava u zivotu. :Embarassed:

----------


## Ajvi

Kao što sam već napisala, je "mali" neugodnjak, ali kad pregrmiš prvi put, bit će ti to skoro pa normalno. U svakom slučaju, doktorima je normalno jer sve dolazimo u tom stanju. A kad se sjetiš koji nam je svima cilj, to bude tako malo važno. Sretno sutra!

----------


## Muma

Da vam samo uletim poželjeti svima puno sreće! Drago mi je da se radi i stimulira unatoč svoj buri o štrajku. Pratim vas ali nemam što drugo napisati, osim da vam držim fige svima! Nak vam jesen donese najljepše plodove!!!
*serenity1* dok dođe vrijeme za skidanac i pregled, samo si ponavljaj da je to njima nešto svakodnevno i normalno. I obavit ćeš u kraćem vremenskom roku nego što će ti trebati da se skineš  :Wink:

----------


## serenity1

hvala vam cure,znam da govorite iz iskustva,al kad se sjetim....katastrofa.al mogu ja to,kako je rekla ajvi,znam svoj cilj :Yes:

----------


## bubekica

*serenity* mislim da smo se sve ovdje grozile te ideje, naviknes se, vjeruj mi. sretno!

jucer popijen zadnji duphic, sad cekam.

----------


## saan

Bubi...  Sitno brojimo  :Very Happy:  sretno nam svima! Ja nemam taj problem 3 dc meni skoro ništa ne curi.

----------


## Noemi

Cure evo da se javim da iscekujem gaduru,danas je trebala stići pa naravno ko zavraga kasni,boli me trbuh a nikako da krene:/ Dajte mi recite ako sutra dobijem u subotu moram doci gore jel? U koliko sati??
Saan,Vrtirepka,Nova21,Ajvi,Bibekica :Kiss: 
i ostale cure pusaaaaaa !!
sretno svima! 
Tko je od vas od ponedjeljka gore?

----------


## bubekica

tako je, ako dobis sutra, u subotu dodjes gore, ha cuj, sve ovisi kakvo je stanje gore, ja obicno ziheraski dodjem u 8 (pa me sestre posalju na kavu do 10).

----------


## saan

Noemi  :Wink:  pusaaa

----------


## Vrci

Može jedno malo nevezano pitanje za vas koje idete na brdo... čekaonica gore dijeli prostor s endokrinologijom. Jel netko zna da li se na endo štrajka ili? Ja bih trebala u utorak na kontrolu, valjda ne bi odbili trudnicu, i to još mpo trudnicu...

----------


## serenity1

evo rijesila ja danas taj neugodni pregled i uopce nije bilo tak strasno kak sam umislila. od danas na klomifenima,u srijedu opet gore i onda bumo znali dal bude aih il ivf,sve ovisi u kojem jajniku bude ovulacija(posto nemam lijevi jajovod).

----------


## Ajvi

Bravo! Znala sam ja da ti to možeš!
Noemi, saan, Bubekica, ima kaj? Koja će prva krenuti?
Ja sam se jučer navečer osjećala tako da sam bila 100% sigurna da ću svaki čas dobiti, ali niš od toga. Pa onda nastavljam s onim što mi je u zadnje vrijeme suđeno - s čekanjem.
Čekam, čekam, čekam...

----------


## bubekica

Ja racunam na svoju u nedjelju  :Wink:

----------


## saan

Ja trebam dobiti 24.9. Još malooo.. Nemogu dočekati :Smile:

----------


## Iva28

Hvala cure na dobrodošlici, iako svima nama želim da se brzo preselimo na "okruglu" temu.  :Very Happy: 

Sa mnom je sve ok a m ima  oligoasthenozoospermiu.  Još se i premišljamo gdje krenuti,čula sam da na vv su svi super,a nas dr.savjetuje vinogradsku. Kaže da bi nam mogao biti problem to što još nismo u braku, iako bi to bila diskriminacija. Nema druge nego početi. Što prije to bolje...

----------


## Anci272

Cure, imam pitanje za sve vas. Kako ste uskladile postupak sa poslom? Da li ste nadređene u firmi obavijestili da ulazite u postupak potpomognute oplodnje? Doktorica mi je rekla ako se sve poklopi da bi vec sljedeci mjesec usli u IVF postupak i sad mi je nocna mora kako da to uskladim s poslom, da li da obavijestim nadredjene da sam u postupku ili da samo trazim slobodno. Problem mi je sto radim u privatnoj firmi i znam da nece bas najbolje reagirati ako im kazem da sam u postupku potpomognute. To je i glavni razlog zasto smo toliko cekali s postupkom iako vec 3 godine nismo uspijevali dobiti bebaca prirodnim putem, ali s obzirom na godine vise ne mozemo čekati. Kako ste vi to rijesile?

----------


## Kjara

cure moje meni fali dr.A, jučer sam bila gore i naravno njega nije bilo, opet pregled koddoktorice ovaj mi put dala kontracep. pilule (mada je zadnji put rekla da neće)meni i sama pomisao na njih je koma, ali znam da i tako idu postupci.  Nego doktorica mi nije ostavila lijep dojamštoviše nisam mogla vjerovat da je takva…naime moj dragi imaoligoasthenoteratozoospermiu od 2008. ali uvijek je moguće da se popravi baremmislim i jučer na moj upit da jel  spermiogrami dalje loš ona meni odgovara s pogledom čuđenja  „pa da“ kao što sam ja mislila, mene je totoliko izbacilo iz takta. Uglavnom 21 d pijem pilule čekam mengu i treći danopet gore i molim Boga da će tada biti dr.A .
sretno svima i neka nam je plodna jesen

----------


## Noemi

Ajvi 
kod mene gospodja evo 3.dan službeno kasni i svaki čas mislim sad ce vec 5dana i nista...
Pa kad vise krecemo? 
Ima kod vas cure kakvih novosti?
Tko je u ponedjeljak gore??

----------


## Noemi

Saan moja draga moja dama čeka tvoju hahahahah pa da idu skupa !! :Smile: )))

----------


## Noemi

Ajvi, Bubekica jeste dobile?
Ja nisam !?

----------


## bubekica

Nisam ni ja, moja ce vjerojatno opet kasnit tjedan dana, nije ni prvi ni zadnji put, znala sam je 11 dana nakon zadnjeg duphastona, danas je tek 4. dan. Kasni li tebi ikad? Jesi radila test?

----------


## Noemi

Ma nikad mi ne kasni zato mi je čudno,danas 29.dc a dodje 26.dc vec 15godina! Ma sigurno je ta kontracepcija potemetila nesto,ali i nervira me vec!!
Samo čekanje čekanje čekanje ...

----------


## Noemi

Nisam radila test,mislim da nema smisla..

----------


## saan

Cure...  Meni uranila m. 25 dc! Inače mi je točna u sat.  Sutra ih zovem u utorak sam tamo :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Noemi, sigurno je od kontracepcijskih, istina.
Saan sretno!

----------


## Ajvi

Ni kod mene još ništa. Teoretski, najčešće dobijem 29. dan, što je sutra, ali to ne mora niš značit. Uostalom, MM me uvjerava da je on napravio bebicu i da mi mpo neće ni trebati.  :Wink: 
saan, go girl!

----------


## saan

Hvala cure moje!  
Ajvi daj bože da ti je muž upravu  :Very Happy: 
Noemi i ti si mi sumnjiva :Wink:  ja bi već napravila testic :Smile:

----------


## Noemi

Ajvi ti i ja smo vec doktorirale na čekanju!!! 
Nema evo ni sa nista kod mene .A ja mislila da sam vec u subotu prošlu u postupku:/

----------


## Noemi

Meni sutra 30.dc a 26.dc dobijem uvijek...
Pa zar su toliko poremetile pilule??

----------


## Vaki

> Hvala cure na dobrodošlici, iako svima nama želim da se brzo preselimo na "okruglu" temu. 
> 
> Sa mnom je sve ok a m ima  oligoasthenozoospermiu.  Još se i premišljamo gdje krenuti,čula sam da na vv su svi super,a nas dr.savjetuje vinogradsku. Kaže da bi nam mogao biti problem to što još nismo u braku, iako bi to bila diskriminacija. Nema druge nego početi. Što prije to bolje...


Evo da ti ja odgovorim, dok se ne jave druge iskusnije cure. Svaka klinika ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke pa je teško reći kuda krenuti, eto ja sam odabrala VV. Ovo što još niste u braku ne predstavlja nikakav problem. Kad ćete kod bilježnika ovjeravati dokumentaciju za postupak ovjerit ćete i potvrdu da živite u izvanbračnoj zajednici i to je to. Sretno!

----------


## Vaki

> Cure, imam pitanje za sve vas. Kako ste uskladile postupak sa poslom? Da li ste nadređene u firmi obavijestili da ulazite u postupak potpomognute oplodnje? Doktorica mi je rekla ako se sve poklopi da bi vec sljedeci mjesec usli u IVF postupak i sad mi je nocna mora kako da to uskladim s poslom, da li da obavijestim nadredjene da sam u postupku ili da samo trazim slobodno. Problem mi je sto radim u privatnoj firmi i znam da nece bas najbolje reagirati ako im kazem da sam u postupku potpomognute. To je i glavni razlog zasto smo toliko cekali s postupkom iako vec 3 godine nismo uspijevali dobiti bebaca prirodnim putem, ali s obzirom na godine vise ne mozemo čekati. Kako ste vi to rijesile?


Meni je to isto bio problem, ali znam da se puno izostaje (koliko sam shvatila, svaki drugi dan nakon transfera) pa ne znam da li možeš dobiti toliko slobodnih dana bez pravog objašnjenja. Ja sam rekla da ću krajem 9. mjeseca u postupak i da će mi trebati slobodni dani ili bolovanje. Na moje čuđenje, bili su više nego korektni.  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

nakon transfera mozete i ic radit, ako punkcija nije bila preteska i ne postoji rizik od hiperstimulacije. za posao je kritican odlazak na folikulometrije, a to traje za vrijeme stimulacije (moj primjer - 3., 7., i 10.dc, punkcija 12dc., transfer 17dc.)

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82121-K...ti-posao-i-MPO
nastavimo ovdje, tema je zanimljiva.

----------


## špelkica

Cure sretno  :Klap: , mi ćemo prvo kod svog soc ginića da vidim kakvo je stanje, a onda u akciju tako da sumnjam da će biti 10.mj

----------


## elen

Evo i mi krenuli s terapijom za fet. Slijedeći pregled je u petak.
Svima želim puuuno sreće i strpljenja  :Smile:  Pozz

----------


## popsy15

Da li se nalazi recimo papa testa urađeni privatno kod doktrice uvažavaju na VV?

----------


## tina_julija

Da, naravno, najbitnije da je sve ok!

----------


## popsy15

Super,hvala  :Smile: . Da bar malo skratim to vrijeme čekanja nalaza i odlaska na brdo.

----------


## tina_julija

Glavno da je sve ok i da je unutar godinu dana, briseve si napravila?

----------


## popsy15

Ma zbog briseva mi se sve i odužilo, izliječila Ureaplazmu dobila Gardnerellu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tina_julija

Ajoj... To kad krene...  :Sad:  glavno da je sad sve ok? Sretno!

----------


## nova21

Evo da se i ja javim. Iduci ciklus krecemo s klomifenom. Bit ce ili aih ili ifv zavisi na kojem jajniku ce bit folikuli

----------


## Ajvi

Jooj, tako je lijepo vidjeti da se kod nekih ipak nešto događa. Kod mene i dalje nula bodova.
Svim curama koje su krenule ili kreću u bilo koju vrstu postupka, sretno!

----------


## Ajvi

> Ajvi ti i ja smo vec doktorirale na čekanju!!!


Samo nam taj doktorat neće donijeti povišicu.

----------


## sg12

> Samo nam taj doktorat neće donijeti povišicu.


Cure, razocaranje! Danas sam zvala jer sam dobila. ali su mi rekli da zbog strajka dr. A ne prima ovaj tjedan na preglede i da nazovem sljedeci tjedan! Ali to mi nista ne znaci kad sam ovaj tjedan trebala krenuti s postupkom.
Prosli mjesec odbijena zbog odsutnosti biologa, a sad strajk!
Ima li netko jos nekih informacija?

----------


## bubekica

> Cure, razocaranje! Danas sam zvala jer sam dobila. ali su mi rekli da zbog strajka dr. A ne prima ovaj tjedan na preglede i da nazovem sljedeci tjedan! Ali to mi nista ne znaci kad sam ovaj tjedan trebala krenuti s postupkom.
> Prosli mjesec odbijena zbog odsutnosti biologa, a sad strajk!
> Ima li netko jos nekih informacija?


jesi li im rekla da imas dogovoren postupak?

----------


## bubekica

> Cure...  Meni uranila m. 25 dc! Inače mi je točna u sat.  Sutra ih zovem u utorak sam tamo


kako je proslo?

----------


## saan

Prošlo je ok.  Od danas na menopuru  u subotu opet gore

----------


## bubekica

> Prošlo je ok.  Od danas na menopuru  u subotu opet gore


odlicno! jesi ti kod doktora ili doktorice?
ja jos cekam m...

----------


## sg12

> jesi li im rekla da imas dogovoren postupak?


Da, i opet nista. Nije mi jasno kako to neke primaju neke ne, tj. prosli tjedan nisu strajkali?

----------


## bubekica

> Da, i opet nista. Nije mi jasno kako to neke primaju neke ne, tj. prosli tjedan nisu strajkali?


Nije ni meni.

----------


## Kjara

[QUOTE=sg12;2486232]Cure, razocaranje! Danas sam zvala jer sam dobila. ali su mi rekli da zbog strajka dr. A ne prima ovaj tjedan na preglede i da nazovem sljedeci tjedan! Ali to mi nista ne znaci kad sam ovaj tjedan trebala krenuti s postupkom.
Prosli mjesec odbijena zbog odsutnosti biologa, a sad strajk!
Ima li netko jos nekih informacija?[/QUOTE

ja si nekako mislim da su me zato i prebacili na sljedeći ciklus....tako je bilo i meni prošli ciklus nije bilo dr. Alebića ali ni biologa pa me stavila u ovaj ciklus, a sad na pilule iako su hormoni dobri 
drži se i strpljivo do dobitnog postupka

----------


## Kjara

saan sretno
bubekica, kaj još ništa?

----------


## nova21

jučer je dr normalno radio, bila je velika gužva, do pol 3 je imao pacijente, neznam kako to da ne prima ovaj tjedan

----------


## bubekica

Kjara, ma kakvi, nit spottinga. Znala se vec tak blesirat, moguce da ce doc s tjedan dana kasnjenja, znaci za vikend. 
Meni ovo za alebica nema smisla nikakvog, ide li netko sutra gore da ispita situaciju?

----------


## saan

Hvala na lijepim željama :Smile: 
Bubekice ja sam dr. A. 
Danas nije bila gužva... Pišem s mobitela pa su mi zato postovi tako kratki! Komp. Mi je u kvaru!
Ja danas nisam ništa pitala u vezi štrajka, nisam znala da su nekog odbili!  Da sam znala pitala bi:$
Sretno svima

----------


## Ajvi

Jao, muka mi je čitat sve ovo! Neće valjda opet biti isti odj.. kao pred mjesec dana?!
saan, sretno!!!

----------


## bubekica

ajvi, ocito nase menge cekaju doktora  :Laughing:

----------


## Marlen

U petak kad sam bila na vv nije bilo gužve, ali kod doktorice sam bila ravno 1. min i nisam sretna izašla van. rekla mi je da idući ciklus dođem 3. dc s ostatkom nalaza (hepatitis, hiv...) tad će biti gotovi i nalazi hormona koje sam tada vadila i da se dogovorimo za postupak i početak uzimanja kontracepcije ???? Nisam htjela objašnjavat da mi je dr. A. predlagao stimulirani postupak baš u 10mj zato što će on biti prisutan cijeli mj. i da želi baš on pratiti cijeli postupak (nismo komplicirani po dg ali smo ga zaintrigirali zbog neuspjeha). I sad kad sam si već sve posložila u glavi i poslovno i kad je prošla godina dana od zadnjeg postupka i skupila sam snage... sad u 10 mj kontracepcija? Probat ću još pričati s dr A, ali mislim da je to sve nuspojava ušteda i smanjivanja postupaka u bolnicama....

----------


## bubekica

marlen, i mene je doktoressa prosle godine stavila na neplaniranu kontracepciju prije stimulacije, a doktor je rekao da nece ovaj put, vidjet cemo kako ce biti. mozda doktorica jednostavno voli davati kontracepcijske prije stimulacije, ima i to svojih pro. moguce je da kad dodjes 3dc gore krenete odmah.

----------


## hrki

Bokić,drage moje!
Eto i ja sam obavila svoj pregled kod dr.A i od danas sam pikalica :Very Happy: .Nisam do sad znala da su nekog odbili zbog štrajka,žao mi je.

----------


## nova21

može pomoć kako puntiraju jajnu stanicu?

----------


## Marlen

Bubekica nadam se da dr A ima svoju shemu i da ću u 10 mj krenuti sa stimulaciom. :neznam: 
Hrki sretno u postupku-da ispuni svoj cilj! 
Uh nova21, kroz maternicu, na više-manje-više bolan i neugodan naćin....

----------


## nova21

dali se radi slično kao hsg, tj jel isto bolno

----------


## bubekica

*nova21* punkcija folikula, odnosno aspiracija jajne stanice vrsi se pod nadzorom UZV, dugom iglom kojom se prvo probija zid rodnice, ulazi u trbusnu supljine a zatim pika jajnik, tj. pojedini mjehuric na jajniku (folikul). hsg nisam radila, ali poucena iskustvom ovdje, mogu samo reci 2 stvari: prvo prag boli je kod svake od nas razlicit, a drugo je moje iskustvo - aspiracija 10 jajnih stanica - boli ali izdrzljivo.
marlen, moram te malo ispraviti, prilikom punkcije se niti u jednom trenutku iglom ne prolazi kroz maternicu.

----------


## bubekica

> Bokić,drage moje!
> Eto i ja sam obavila svoj pregled kod dr.A i od danas sam pikalica.Nisam do sad znala da su nekog odbili zbog štrajka,žao mi je.


sretno mila!

----------


## Ajvi

> ajvi, ocito nase menge cekaju doktora


 Trebat ću ovakvog doktora  :psiholog:  ak se uskoro nekaj ne pokrene. A možda pribjegnem i drugim taktikama.  :voodoo: 
Ne znam više kaj da si mislim, samo  :fige:  da će se uskoro svi konačno sinhronizirati: da će doći menga, da će biti doktora, da neće biti kongresa, štrajka, viška progesterona, manjka dobre volje i sl.

hrki, sretno!
Marlen, nadam se da će ispasti onako kako ti bolje paše

----------


## Ajvi

Noemi, draga, nešto si mi tiha.
Si dobila? Ili si trudna?
Anyway, nemoj šizit sama  :cupakosu:  , dođi tu pa vrišti skupa s nama  :gaah:

----------


## arlena

> Bokić,drage moje!
> Eto i ja sam obavila svoj pregled kod dr.A i od danas sam pikalica.Nisam do sad znala da su nekog odbili zbog štrajka,žao mi je.



 :fige:  neka ti bude ovaj dobitni 

Sretno svim curama!!

----------


## hrki

curke hvala vam :Kiss: držim čvrsto palčeve da i vi već jednom krenete  :fige:  :fige: 
arlena,   :fige:  za ogromnu betu
ukratko sretno nam svima

----------


## Mury

Ajme cure, pa što je ovo, kakva odgađanja, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
Mene su sestre naručile u utorak na konzultacije, pa se nadam ako nalaz biopsije endometrija ( radim ga sutra) bude ok, u listopadu krećemo po bebe/bebu  :Very Happy: !!!
Sretno svima koje su u postupcima, a one koje čekaju, da već sljedeći ciklus krenu u dobitne postupke ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kikolina

drage žene ja sam nova ovdje, 2005. bila na Ivf u VV i uspjelo.. imam 3 smrznuta embrija, ako prežive odmrzavanje idem u subotu na transfer.. ima li kakvih saznanja o uspješnosti odmrzavanja? pozz iz Zagorja

----------


## Šiškica

Naručena sam  za četvrtak i ne sviđa mi se ovo sa štrajkom.
Mogli bi me otkantati jer idem na prvi pregled (ponovo) :Grin:  a s druge strane si brijem  sestre imaju moj br. telefona i mogu mi javit da ne dolazim,  tak da sam se odlučila pravit grbava i doć u dogovoreno vrijeme  :Grin: 
Kad sam se naručivala( u petak ) već je bio štrajk na snazi i mogli su mi reć da ne primaju pacijente..al nisu , pa ko ga šiša.. pravit ću se da ne čitam RODU  :Yes:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam bila na vv danas,nevezano mpo... tamo ni trag strajku,nema niti onih plakata. Parova puna cekaonica, dr i sestre radili. I na mpo odjelu i na drugima

----------


## mona22

> Naručena sam  za četvrtak i ne sviđa mi se ovo sa štrajkom.
> Mogli bi me otkantati jer idem na prvi pregled (ponovo) a s druge strane si brijem  sestre imaju moj br. telefona i mogu mi javit da ne dolazim,  tak da sam se odlučila pravit grbava i doć u dogovoreno vrijeme 
> Kad sam se naručivala( u petak ) već je bio štrajk na snazi i mogli su mi reć da ne primaju pacijente..al nisu , pa ko ga šiša.. pravit ću se da ne čitam RODU


Mislim da primaju samo naručene ,ali ne naručuju druge...bar sam ja tako čula dok sam bila gore....sretno svim curama koje su u postupcima i svim nama koje čekamo da nečekamo predugu

----------


## TrudyC

Marlen - nazovi dr. A i dogovori s njim onako kako ti paše. I ja sam imala neki "nesporazum" s doktoricom, nazvala sam njega i sve smo izgladili.  :Wink:

----------


## lberc

Cure,čitam kaj pišete za štrajk i niš mi se to ne sviđa. Ja trebam sutra dobit i javit se 3 dc za postupak...valjda me ne budu odbili.
Sretno svima.

----------


## arlena

Ajde neka me netko utjesi-jel imala koja cura smedjarenje a da to nije bila menga koja se probija kroz utrice?

----------


## tina_julija

Ja sam imala smedjarenje, ali je neslavno zavrsilo! ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok!! Kad betu vadis?

----------


## lberc

> Ajde neka me netko utjesi-jel imala koja cura smedjarenje a da to nije bila menga koja se probija kroz utrice?


ja sam imala al,je nažalost bila menga

meni m došla već danas,trebala je sutra,tak da sutra mogu zvati...do koliko se sati računa ak dobiš,jer nije to još tak puno,ali mislim da ipak danas mogu računat 1dc?

----------


## arlena

> Ja sam imala smedjarenje, ali je neslavno zavrsilo! ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok!! Kad betu vadis?


Kak mi se cini, ne bude ni ovo moje dobro zavrsilo. Punkcija 11. transfer 16. beta u ponedjeljak, al idem u petak,ovo me izludjuje id nedjelje,sad kao da se pojacava, al i dalje je to samo u tragu. Jel tako i tebi bilo?

----------


## bubekica

> ja sam imala al,je nažalost bila menga
> 
> meni m došla već danas,trebala je sutra,tak da sutra mogu zvati...do koliko se sati računa ak dobiš,jer nije to još tak puno,ali mislim da ipak danas mogu računat 1dc?


Zovi sutra i reci im kad si za pravo procurila pa nek same odluce kad je 1.dc.
Arlena, moja iskustva su isto losa, al bilo ih je dobrih!

----------


## tina_julija

Prvo smedje pa onda krv i sve ispocetka, ovisno koliko sam hodala ili mirovala... A neki testic mozda? Citala sam da je bilo dosta i pozitivnih smedjarenja, nisam te srece bila...

----------


## arlena

> Prvo smedje pa onda krv i sve ispocetka, ovisno koliko sam hodala ili mirovala... A neki testic mozda? Citala sam da je bilo dosta i pozitivnih smedjarenja, nisam te srece bila...


I ja sam pomislila na testic al sam takva kukavica  :Smile:   mooozda se odvazim sutra 
Nekako mi je lakse jos vjerovati da to nije menga nego gledati kako se ne pojavljuje ta famozna druga crtica  :Sad:

----------


## tina_julija

Nemoj se onda mucit, bolje da pricekas betu... U svakom slucaju drzim fige da ce pokazati lijepu brojkicu, barem troznamenkastu..  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> Nemoj se onda mucit, bolje da pricekas betu... U svakom slucaju drzim fige da ce pokazati lijepu brojkicu, barem troznamenkastu..


Hvala ti

----------


## riba76

Arlena,moje smeđarenje nažalost bila menga.
Držim fige da je tvoje ono drugo :Wink:

----------


## Arhang

Pozdrav svima od novog muškog člana foruma  :Joggler:  
Po prvi puta se javljam i imam jedno kreativno pitanje i molim Vas pomoć, posebno apeliran na članove koji su već prošli jednom postupak.
Ukratko:
Čuo sam da na dan uzimanja stanica od žene uz nju mora biti prisutan i suprug. Da li je moguće da supruga bude uz mene kad ja budem morao dati sjeme? :Grin: 

Mrvicu detaljnije: Zaista ne znam da li sam ja izdvojeni slučaj (osjećam se tako :Sad:  ), ali bi jako volio da smo supruga i ja skupa u tom trenutku kako bi (daj Bože) mogao jednog dana reći svome djetetu klasičnu otrcanu priču: "...tata i mama su bili skupa i tako si nastao/la ti  :Smile:  ". 
Problem je u tome što ne mogu ištitati iz gomile postova precizno tijek postupka. Ako ženi prvo uzmu stanice, da li imamo vremena donijeti sjeme ili Ona čeka na stolu dok ja idem u onaj pregrozan wc (kabina a ili b) dati sjeme? Da li je postupak koji prolazi žena toliko bolan da je ne-fer očekivati da se uključi u moje probleme? Kad sam išao dati uzorak na VV za spermiogram doživio sam to jakooo stresno (nije išlo) pa bih želio barem uzorak koji dajem za bebu dati uz osobu koju volim i s kojom želim imati dijete. To je jedina dvojba koju imam po pitanju MPO: da li je ispravno da sam ja zatvoren u vrlo nedostojanstvenu kabinu? Kad me dijete jednog dana pita kako je nastalo bojim se da ću se prvo sjetiti (u sebi) kabine.

unaprijed tnx na savjetima

----------


## arlena

> Arlena,moje smeđarenje nažalost bila menga.
> Držim fige da je tvoje ono drugo


Pretrazila sam cijeli portal-svima se pretvori u mengu  :Evil or Very Mad: 
A dobro, sta je tu je ,sutra cu jos laganini a u petak po ono sto znam  :Smile:  
imamo 2 smrzlica pa me to nekako tjesi, da me cekaju moji blizanci 
Hala vam cure svima

----------


## tina_julija

Dragi Arghan, iza sebe imam dva postupka i nadam se da cu te barem malo utjesiti... Naime zamisli da moras cekat od 7,30h, gledati kako ti draga prvi put odlazi u sobu ( lijekovi mjerenje tlaka, upute ) gledati sve muske kako odlaze dati svoj doprinos i kako drugi put zena odlazi na punkciju i vraca se te ti i dalje cekas dok te ne prozovu tek oko 11, jer ti ides na isti stol gdje ti je zena bila prije manje od sat vremena, jer ides na punkciju... Vjerujem da kad jednom i dobijemo dijete mozemo mu reci da je zaceto na istom stolu...  :Smile:  i da kad idemo doma oboje hodamo ko patke i tjesimo jedno drugo i veselimo se svakom pokusaju, jer svaki pokusaj je blizi najdrazem nam cilju... Drzati u rukama nasu mrvu ili mrve... Sretno!

----------


## tina_julija

> Pretrazila sam cijeli portal-svima se pretvori u mengu 
> A dobro, sta je tu je ,sutra cu jos laganini a u petak po ono sto znam  
> imamo 2 smrzlica pa me to nekako tjesi, da me cekaju moji blizanci 
> Hala vam cure svima


Arlena, jos nista nije propalo! I uostalom gdje si to citala jer ja kad sam trazila nalazila samo pozitivne price!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*arhang* dobrodosao!
nazalost, nema u MPO bas romantike, pogotovo ne na VV. dok tvoju zenu pripremaju za punkciju, ti dajes uzorak, u istoj prostoriji kao za spermiogram, jedan za drugim. 
zelim vam svu srecu!

----------


## Šiškica

> Pretrazila sam cijeli portal-svima se pretvori u mengu 
> A dobro, sta je tu je ,sutra cu jos laganini a u petak po ono sto znam  
> imamo 2 smrzlica pa me to nekako tjesi, da me cekaju moji blizanci 
> Hala vam cure svima


moja smeđarenja su uvjek, baš uvjek bila predznak M.. jedini ciklus u zadnji deset godina kad nije bilo spotinga je onaj dobitni ciklus kad sam ostala T.. al to sam ti ja i moji zdrmani hormoni..
 prijateljica ima malecku od 15 mj. s VV iz valjda ukupno 15. pokušaja  i njoj je bilo lagano brljanje /mrljanje i pozitivna beta.. 
Tak da znas ima i ovih priča i onih priča... a de nadam da je tvoja ova sa sretnim završetkom.

----------


## analoneta

> Ajme cure, pa što je ovo, kakva odgađanja, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
> Mene su sestre naručile u utorak na konzultacije, pa se nadam ako nalaz biopsije endometrija ( radim ga sutra) bude ok, u listopadu krećemo po bebe/bebu !!!
> Sretno svima koje su u postupcima, a one koje čekaju, da već sljedeći ciklus krenu u dobitne postupke ~~~~~~~~~~~~





jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  idemo zajedno u nove pobjede....nisam bila sad na rodi skoro pa ssamo navratih nabrzaka da vidim sta se desava...pozzzzzzz

----------


## Mury

> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  idemo zajedno u nove pobjede....nisam bila sad na rodi skoro pa ssamo navratih nabrzaka da vidim sta se desava...pozzzzzzz


Joj, nadam se, jučer bila biopsija nalaz za tjedan dana...pa ako ne bude beštija u nalazu biopsije, nadam se da idem u postupak ( baš bi mi bilo drago da se upoznamo)  :Smile: 
*arlena*, meni je u zadnjem postupku večer prije bete bio obilan narandžasti iscjedak, umrla od straha, kad sutradana beta 4452, želim ti najblji scenarij!!!
*arhang*, dobrodošao, želim vam sreću, i vjeruj, problem koji te sada muči će biti najmanji problem, MM je pvi put nakon davanja uzorka bio sav izgubljen, imao je jadan osjećaj da ga svi gledaju, a sada nakon xy postupaka mu je to rutina, bitno samo da čim prije dođete do cilja!
*Bubekice*, što je s tvojom gospođom mengom, kad je start?

----------


## bubekica

Mury mila gospodje nema, ocekujem je najkasnije u nedjelju, ako do onda ne dodje idem ginicki...

----------


## saan

Bubekice koliko se često ide na folikolometrije? U sub. Idem gore to mi je 7dc. I kad onda ponovo? Pitam jel nisam iz zg.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice koliko se često ide na folikolometrije? U sub. Idem gore to mi je 7dc. I kad onda ponovo? Pitam jel nisam iz zg.


Ja sam isla 3,8 i 10dc, 12dc je bila punkcija. To ti je jako varijabilno.

Mury, drzim fige za nalaz!

----------


## saan

Ok. Hvala ti!  Onda ostajem u zg.

----------


## lberc

Evo ja sam danas zvala,sutra sam gore.

----------


## bubekica

> Evo ja sam danas zvala,sutra sam gore.


znaci, nikakvog problema ni govora o strajku?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*Mury*, *analoneta* drage cure, sretno! Da startate čim prije i u duetu nam prijavite plusiće, a poslije toga, ono najvažnije, da vam trudnoća ovaj put bude najljepše putovanje života!  :Love: 
*hrki* načekala si se (ja bi već kosu čupala  :Laughing: ), sad razvali! Hoćemo puno prijavljenih folikula i js a poslije i barem jednu bebicu!
*Arhang* sve su rekle cure, nažalost, nema na brdu romantike, zgurat ćete to nekak  :Love: 
*arlena* moja frendica je imala smeđarenje, trudna je. To je jedna bebica odustala, ali je druga ostala. Nek je na kraju veselja i kod tebe.
*nova21* ako se sjećaš uboda prilikom namještanja instrumenata (ako su ti uopće pričvrstili iglama za cervix - čula sam da nekima to ne rade već samo uguraju instrumente), to ti je to, samo svaki takav ubod za svaki folikul...to bi ti bio najsličniji opis.
Čekalice crvenih gospođica  :fige:  ajmo što prije po vaše srećice...

----------


## lberc

Bubekica,niš mi sestra nije spominjala štrajk,samo je rekla da sutra dođem.

----------


## Marlen

TrudyC tako ću i napraviti s dr.A, sad samo da stigne taj 10 mj  :štrika: 
Mury gdje si radila biopsiju i tko ti je radio i kako to izgleda? Sto pitanja  :Aparatic:  Želim ti najblistaviji i najzdraviji nalaz biopsije~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u bilo kakvom iščekivanju za najsretnije rezultate!

----------


## nonek

curke drage eto mala obavijest...upravo sam razgovarala s doktorom A...informacija je sljedeća...zasada se ne uzimaju novi postupci...rekao mi je da nazovem sestre u ponedjeljak pa će mi dati informaciju...

----------


## bubekica

> curke drage eto mala obavijest...upravo sam razgovarala s doktorom A...informacija je sljedeća...zasada se ne uzimaju novi postupci...rekao mi je da nazovem sestre u ponedjeljak pa će mi dati informaciju...


u kojem smislu novi postupci?

----------


## sg12

> u kojem smislu novi postupci?


Meni stvarno vise nista nije jasno, vidim da neke narucuje, neke ne. Zvala sam u utorak i to 2 puta, imam sve vec spremno za postupak (3.put kod njih) i rekli su da im je zao, ali su dobili uputu da zbog strajka ne narucuju. Dodje mi da ih opet nazovem iako ja zbog toga ovaj mjesec ne mogu vise nista ni napraviti. 
Po kojem kriteriju odlucuju koga ce primiti?

----------


## nonek

pa to bih i ja voljela znati...možda samo odrađuju postupke koji su tijeku...ja sam isto imala namjeru sada ići...očito ću čekati 10. mjesec...ni meni nije ovo prvi puta, već 6. tako da zaista ne znam koje kriterije primjenjuju...

----------


## bubekica

ne znam sto reci, ocito je da primaju i nove jer je *lberc* danas zvala i sutra je gore. ne kuzim na temelju cega vrse selekciju...
izludit ce me.

*ajvi* kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## TrudyC

> ne znam sto reci, ocito je da primaju i nove jer je *lberc* danas zvala i sutra je gore. ne kuzim na temelju cega vrse selekciju...


Nije ni meni jasno. Možda ovisi o tome tko digne slušalicu? 

I moja menga kasni i ja se trebam naručiti 3. dan. Sve se bojim da će mi 1. dan pasti u subotu. Što onda? Samo se pojavim u ponedjeljak ili?

----------


## bubekica

> Nije ni meni jasno. Možda ovisi o tome tko digne slušalicu? 
> 
> I moja menga kasni i ja se trebam naručiti 3. dan. Sve se bojim da će mi 1. dan pasti u subotu. Što onda? Samo se pojavim u ponedjeljak ili?


tocno to, a mozda cemo imat isti scenarij. isto tako, ako dobis u petak nakon radnog vremena, gore si u subotu, bez zivkanja.

----------


## TrudyC

Ma sve se mislim da ih sutra nazovem pa kaj bude - ovo naručuju pa ne naručuju mi kida živce

Nočas nisam uopće zbog toga spavala. Sve si mislim - aj menga pričekaj do ponedjeljka kad već nisi došla kak spada  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

same here, draga, same here....

----------


## marincezg

koliko mi se cini bit ce nas oooohohooo u 10 mj.     :Smile:

----------


## popsy15

Jel se koja susrela sa gardnerelom ' Kako to gore tretiraju? Naime, znam da se na papa testu može vidjet da li je prisutna pa me zanima jel da radim samo papu ili i bris na aerobe?

----------


## Ajvi

> *ajvi* kakva je situacija kod tebe?


Ni bu ni mu, ni kučeta ni mačeta, nula bodova. Ni menge, ni PMS-a, niti ikakve naznake.  :neznam:  Jedino šiza zbog ovog eci peci pec naručivanja - ti možeš, a ti se frigaj.  :gaah:

----------


## bubekica

> Jel se koja susrela sa gardnerelom ' Kako to gore tretiraju? Naime, znam da se na papa testu može vidjet da li je prisutna pa me zanima jel da radim samo papu ili i bris na aerobe?


da bi krenula u postupak, moras imati ciste briseve i uredan papa nalaz. svakako bi trebala napraviti svjeze briseve ako si nedavno imala infekciju.

ajvi, jesi radila test?

----------


## Ajvi

*Arhang*, dobrodošao!
Mogu razumjeti što te muči, ali nudim ti dva drukčija pogleda na stvari pa vidi može li ti to pomoći.
1. Sjeti se koliko ste (stotina) puta ti i tvoja žena na "prirodni" način radili bebicu. Nažalost, nije vam uspjelo, zato ste i tu među nama, ali nije li već puno ljubavi i vođenja ljubavi uloženo u tu bebicu koju ćete dobiti? 
2. Seks i romantiku dobivate nazad, imate ih opet samo za sebe, to je opet užitak i zabava, a ne isplanirana i isprogramirana aktivnost koja se mora dogoditi u točno određeno doba mjeseca u točno određeno doba dana, samo s ciljem da ostanete trudni, a drugo je manje važno.
Ako ništa drugo, sjeti se da ti u toj groznoj kabini ipak mrvicu više "uživaš" nego tvoja draga na stolu za vrijeme punkcije.
Sretno u postupku i da što prije dobijete nekog malog drečavca.

----------


## Ajvi

> ajvi, jesi radila test?


Nisam još, jer iako me mužić uvjerava da je on obavio posao i da bih trebala, ja sam još uvijek nekako u mislima da je to zbog one kontracepcije. A baš bih zapravo i mogla pišnut jedan.

----------


## bubekica

i?

----------


## lberc

[QUOTE=bubekica;2487726]ne znam sto reci, ocito je da primaju i nove jer je *lberc* danas zvala i sutra je gore. ne kuzim na temelju cega vrse selekciju...
izludit ce me.

bubekica,moram te ispraviti,ja  nisam nova,na vv sam od 2006 godine, a i sad imam sve nalaze napravljene i dogovoren postupak za početak devetog mjeseca,al kak je dr bil na godišnjem idem ciklus kasnije,tak da sam ja već bila naručena...valjda me zato nisu otkantali.

----------


## lberc

zaboravila sam napomenut da su mi i godine problem,jer budem imala sad 37 i ovo mi bude 11 postupak,pa možda i zato postupak jer stvarno mi vrijeme nejde na ruku

----------


## bubekica

nisam ni mislila da si nova u smislu novog pacijenta na vv, ali si friski, a ne aktualni postupak (postupak u tijeku). ocito primaju maratonke, one koje su vec bile u postupcima, ali zasto su onda odbili *nonek*?

*ajvi* jel slavimo?

----------


## Mury

> Mury gdje si radila biopsiju i tko ti je radio i kako to izgleda? Sto pitanja  Želim ti najblistaviji i najzdraviji nalaz biopsije~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Biopsiju radila na SD, i dr. me nije odbila kaže samo zato jer se sjeća mojih suza, ali inače ju za vrijeme štrajka ne rade...i svejedno sam i jučer oplakala cijelo vrijeme dok sma čekala ( cca 2 sata), jer me ta bolnica podsjetila na moje bebe  :Crying or Very sad: . Postupak nije bolan, kao malo jača menstrualna bol, s nekakvom "slamkom" postruže endometrij, te taj sastrugani uzorak istisne u čašicu koju sam odnjela na mikrobiologiju.

----------


## riba76

Djevojke,čitam vaše postove i muka mi je.
Ja se spremam sljedeći mjesec,al razumijem kak se osjećate.
Drž'te se,kaj drugo reći.
Zna li netko kak je u drugim klinikama?

----------


## Ajvi

> *ajvi* jel slavimo?


Ti si, draga, nestrpljivija od mene!
Nemrem sad, nisam doma.

----------


## Arhang

Ekipa, hvala svima na odgovoru.
*tina_julija*  - pretpostavljam da je utjeha u tome što ne moram ići na punkciju?.. Žao mi je čuti da morate to prolaziti, ali svakako držim fige, čvrstoo  :peace: . Moram iskreno reći da bi mi bilo lakše možda preživjeti punkciju nego Ciklon B kabinu pošto sam klaustrofobičan, a kod punkcije je sve u doktorovim rukama (nažalost ili na sreću doslovno...ah..). 

Znam da sam na neki način bezobrazan kad uz sve probleme iznosim i ovaj, ali on, zaista, realno postoji. Shvatio sam da ne mogu biti sa ženom (iako i dalje ne razumijem zašto su karte tako posložene). No sve manje shvaćam VV, zaista, zar svi muškarci bez problema daju uzorak i to je to? Ne mogu donijet uzorak od nekud na dan punkcije?  Opet mi se javljaju proceduralna pitanja: Supruga na stolu čeka dok ja od nekud donesem sjeme, a to ne mora biti iz kabine. Je li tako? Zašto onda skupa ne dođemo od nekud sa sjemenom i onda skupa sudjelujemo u punkciji...  :Confused:  
*bubekica:* Kako mogu moju ženu pripremati za pukciju bez mene?

p.s. Osjećam potrebu napomenuti da sam ja sam registrirao problem kod sebe i guram nas u postupak. Isto tako osjećam kao da sam sam sebe gurnuo niz liticu... Možda je VV bio greška... ne znam  :Predaja: 

Hvala svima i svima držim palčeve

----------


## sretna 1506

Kbc Split-humana radi normalno postupke.

----------


## sara10

> Biopsiju radila na SD, i dr. me nije odbila kaže samo zato jer se sjeća mojih suza, ali inače ju za vrijeme štrajka ne rade...i svejedno sam i jučer oplakala cijelo vrijeme dok sma čekala ( cca 2 sata), jer me ta bolnica podsjetila na moje bebe . Postupak nije bolan, kao malo jača menstrualna bol, s nekakvom "slamkom" postruže endometrij, te taj sastrugani uzorak istisne u čašicu koju sam odnjela na mikrobiologiju.


*Mury* držim  :fige:  da nalaz bude super čist i da kreneš u postupak i da završi najljepšim mogućim scenarijem!!

----------


## lberc

Pozdrav!
Evo od danas sam na menopuru,u srijedu kontrola.
Gore nije bila gužva,baš je nekak pusto.

----------


## bubekica

*lberc* odlicno!

*ajvi, Noemi, arlena*  :štrika:  cekam vijesti....

----------


## arlena

> *lberc* odlicno!
> 
> *ajvi, Noemi, arlena*  cekam vijesti....


Procurila  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Procurila


svejedno ti preporucam da izvadis betu...

----------


## arlena

> svejedno ti preporucam da izvadis betu...


Jesam , da mogu mirne dusa zvat dr-a 
Beta je famoznih 0,65  :Smile:  
Nista, ajmo ponovo  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Jesam , da mogu mirne dusa zvat dr-a 
> Beta je famoznih 0,65  
> Nista, ajmo ponovo


grlim,draga  :Love:

----------


## Ajvi

bubek, čekamo i dalje. Testić -, od menge ni m.

----------


## bubekica

> bubek, čekamo i dalje. Testić -, od menge ni m.


kod mene ista situacije. kvrapcu. ak slucajno ne dodje u ponedjeljak, narucujem se kod privatnika na UZV. al cini mi se da ce skoro, od jucer ne bole cicke (a boljele su 10ak dana)... sretno!

----------


## bubekica

> Jesam , da mogu mirne dusa zvat dr-a 
> Beta je famoznih 0,65  
> Nista, ajmo ponovo


sretno dalje! jesi dobila dr? kaj ste se dogovorili?

----------


## arlena

> sretno dalje! jesi dobila dr? kaj ste se dogovorili?


Jesam,jednu mengu popustam pa po smrzlice,znaci krajem 11. pocetak 12
Da te odmah pitam,dal se moze dogoditinda embriji 'propadnu' prilikom odmrzavanja? Jer imam samo dva,u jednoj slamcici.
I dal on 'hvata' moju stanicu? Odnosno sta bude s njom?

----------


## bubekica

ja nemam ovulaciju pa kad idem u FET tabletama imitiramo ciklus (estrofem prijem od 3dc do bete, utrogestan vaginalno kad je kakti ovulacija pa do bete), mozda ti se javi *piki*, ona ima bolje iskustvo od mene. ali sigurno ti znam da tvoju jaju stanicu ne hvata, ona najnormalnije ode u jajovod.
sto se tice embrija, naravno, uvijek postoji mogucnost da propadnu ili budu lose kvalitete. to nazalost ne mozes znati do samog transfera (odmrzavaju se to jutro).

----------


## arlena

[QUOTE=bubekica;2488975]ja nemam ovulaciju pa kad idem u FET tabletama imitiramo ciklus (estrofem prijem od 3dc do bete, utrogestan vaginalno kad je kakti ovulacija pa do bete), mozda ti se javi *piki*, ona ima bolje iskustvo od mene. ali sigurno ti znam da tvoju jaju stanicu ne hvata, ona najnormalnije ode u jajovod.
sto se tice embrija, naravno, uvijek postoji mogucnost da propadnu ili budu lose kvalitete. to nazalost ne mozes znati do samog transfera (odmrzavaju se to jutro).[/QU
TE]

To mi je malo glupo, kad vec idem tamo zasto onda ne punktira jajnu stanicu kad je vec imam oplodi i... da sad kad bolje razmislim sta s njom? Tri embrija za vratit mi je previse. A mozda nebude niti jednog na kraju. Teska je ovo tema  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

zato sto to onda nije FET nego kombinacija prirodni/FET. a prirodnjak se ne radi ako imas smrzlica  :Wink:

----------


## arlena

[QUOTE=bubekica;2488986]zato sto to onda nije FET nego kombinacija prirodni/FET. a prirodnjak se ne radi ako imas smrzlica  :Wink: [/QUOT


Da ima mi logike . A jel dobijemo i zabranu keksa ,da slucajno ne napravimo jos i sami  :Laughing: 

Nego, muci me jos nesto,a od soka nisam nista pitala,pa me zanima dal je netko imao slicno iskustvo-mm spermiogram je uvijek bio normo po rijecima doktora a i takav smo nalaz dobili doma,a biologica je isla metodom pola -pola i tih pola metodom ivf-a se niti iedna nije oplodila.
I ona se cudila i kaze da se to zna desiti ako jajna stanica ima tvrdju opnu ili da spermice ne privuce j.s.. spominjala je neke imunoloske pretrage. Jel to netko radio da mi malo pojasni sta to znaci dok ne dobijem priliku pitati doktora.

----------


## bubekica

nije zabranjen keks do transfera, tak da teoretski...  :Laughing: 
o imunologiji slabo znam.

----------


## Noemi

> Noemi, draga, nešto si mi tiha.
> Si dobila? Ili si trudna?
> Anyway, nemoj šizit sama  , dođi tu pa vrišti skupa s nama



Cure nikako da se javim,bila sam gore prije 2dana i pregledao me,vadila krv i krenula s menopurom! Kasnila mi je 5dana pa bila guzva na poslu i kod kuće i nikako da se javim.U utorak sam nazad kod njega! 
Ni ja nisam znala da odbija postupke??Zaista mi je zao,mene je odgodio prije godišnjeg,pa prošli put zbog biologa i dočekala sam...
Kako ste mi vi? 
Tko nam je jos u postupku od vas osim Saan?

----------


## Noemi

Arlena strašno mi je zao ..... :Sad:

----------


## Noemi

Ajviiiii javi seee!!!!

----------


## Ajvi

Evo je konačno! I to s dobrim vijestima! Ajde, baš mi je drago da si konačno krenula. Ja još uvijek čekam gaduru koja se inati.

----------


## Noemi

Ajvi ajd fala Bogu da je i tvoja vise stigla!!cekaj,danas je subota,znaci ti si gore u ponedjeljak?

----------


## Noemi

jaoooo krivo sam komentirala,i krivo pročitala!
to od ovih hormona mozak luduje!!
Ajvi mozda si u medjuvremenu dok me pročitao moj prošli post -dobila??

----------


## Ajvi

:Kiss: 
Nisam još dobila, ali možda si nešto dobro zacoprala, jer čini mi se da osjećam neke pretumbacije koje bi mogle biti to.

----------


## piki

Evo *bubekica* me prozvala pa se javljam na raport :Laughing:  Meni je fet bio isto ko i njoj, estrofem od 3 dc mada imam normalne ovulacije.Čekalo se da O prođe i transfer je bio 5d jer je bio 5-dnevni embrio. Taj ciklus se pusti da stanica propadne jer ne znam kak bi išlo i jedno i drugo. Keks nije nitko zabranio ali ja nisam ni pitala. Mi smo pred O prestali.  *Arlena* draga žao mi je, oporavi se pa po eskimiće. 
Cure teško mi je čitati sve ovo, odgode su grozne kad se nešto zakomplicira zbog nalaza, a odgoda zbog štrajka je jednaka katastrofi.

----------


## arlena

Piki hvala za raport  :Smile:  
Noemi sretno!!  :fige:

----------


## analoneta

evo da se i ja javim cekam da procurim i viva brdo po pikiceee   :Smile:

----------


## kikolina

cure čula sam da postrožavaju štrajk od ponedjeljka, imam smrzliće , trebala sam jučer na transfer al su rekli nek dođem ipak u ponedjeljak, da se embriji lijepo odmrzli da se dobro razvijaju.. valjda me neće zeznut zbog štrajka.. imala sam 3 smrznuta u jednoj slamci u jednom paketu i sve mi odmrzli.. to se ne može opet smrznuti?

----------


## ivka13

Cure, koliko se dugo na VV čeka nalaz Bhcg, gotov je za nekoliko sati ili se podiže drugi dan? Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## tina_julija

U 8 ujutro se vadi, poslije 10 zoves ili ako si tamo doktor ti kaze nalaz... Bar sam ja tako radila...

----------


## bubekica

*ajvi* kakva je situacija?

----------


## Noemi

Ajviii?

----------


## Noemi

Nist ne javljas?

----------


## marincezg

> Ekipa, hvala svima na odgovoru.
> *tina_julija*  - pretpostavljam da je utjeha u tome što ne moram ići na punkciju?.. Žao mi je čuti da morate to prolaziti, ali svakako držim fige, čvrstoo . Moram iskreno reći da bi mi bilo lakše možda preživjeti punkciju nego Ciklon B kabinu pošto sam klaustrofobičan, a kod punkcije je sve u doktorovim rukama (nažalost ili na sreću doslovno...ah..). 
> 
> Znam da sam na neki način bezobrazan kad uz sve probleme iznosim i ovaj, ali on, zaista, realno postoji. Shvatio sam da ne mogu biti sa ženom (iako i dalje ne razumijem zašto su karte tako posložene). No sve manje shvaćam VV, zaista, zar svi muškarci bez problema daju uzorak i to je to? Ne mogu donijet uzorak od nekud na dan punkcije?  Opet mi se javljaju proceduralna pitanja: Supruga na stolu čeka dok ja od nekud donesem sjeme, a to ne mora biti iz kabine. Je li tako? Zašto onda skupa ne dođemo od nekud sa sjemenom i onda skupa sudjelujemo u punkciji...  
> *bubekica:* Kako mogu moju ženu pripremati za pukciju bez mene?
> 
> p.s. Osjećam potrebu napomenuti da sam ja sam registrirao problem kod sebe i guram nas u postupak. Isto tako osjećam kao da sam sam sebe gurnuo niz liticu... Možda je VV bio greška... ne znam 
> 
> Hvala svima i svima držim palčeve


ne brini, nisi jedini koji nemoze dati svoj doprinos....
i mm nije mogao dati 2X a ja na stolu i cekam...sta kazes na to???
mozes mislit kak mi je bilo, nisam znala jel bi vani vikala na njega pred svima 
ili bi se plakala, e onda kad je dr. vidio da je mm pod vecim stresom od mene
a i razgovarala sam sa dr. o tome  odlucio je da se sjeme zamrzne...
razgovaraj sa dr, pa ces vidjeti sta ce ti rec...

----------


## saan

Evo da se javim.. Sutra opet pregled pa ću znati kad će punkcija, koliko ima folikularna... 
Bubekice, Ajvi sta ima kod vas? 
Noemi sutra pijemo kavu :Smile:  jedva čekam :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*arhang* bojim se da poprilicno krivo zamisljas kako se to sve na VV odvija. 
probat cu ti opisati dan punkcije.
dolazite u pol 8-8, sjedate u punu cekaonu ljudi, primijetite jos nekoliko parova s vrecicama (u kojima su slape i spavacice). prozovu tvoju suprugu, ona odlazi po injekcije protiv bolova i za smirenje, vraca se u cekaonu. oko 8:45 ide u sobicak u kojoj ceka punkciju, zajedno sa drugim zenama. tebe u nekom trenutku prozovu da das uzorak. cekas zenu dok se vrati s punkcije (nakon punkcije lezi 15min-pol sata ako ih je malo na punkciji u onoj istoj sobici).

*saan* jos je nema. moja ginicka tvrdi da je do 21 dan nakon zadnje tablete normalno.

----------


## Ajvi

Nemreš bilivit, gadura se udostojila pojaviti! U srijedu sam gore. Samo se moram skulirati da mi hormoni opet ne prošvikaju. I moram po novu uputnicu zbog šifre. 
Inače, glede ovih nedoumica oko štrajka, pitala me sestra što mi piše na povijesti bolesti/uputnici. Budući da piše "narudžba 1dc za 3dc s uputnicom za IVF/ICSI", to je kao ok. Ako piše pregled ili tako nešto, to onda ne naručuju.

----------


## bubekica

ajde fala bogu da smo rijesili i tu dilemu, iako sam tako mislila jos prije 10 dana.

jos da moja gospodja dodje, gdje bi nam bio kraj  :Laughing: 

sretno ajvi!

----------


## Mury

I tako ja danas zovem sestre, da umjesto sutra dođem na konzultacije u srijedu, kad naravno, štrajk, nema ni konzultacija...grrrrrrrrrr, i tako da sam slučajno uzela sutra dan GO, kao što sam planirala, lijepo bih se vratila kući bez da sam išta obavila, a potrošila dan GO (ionako imam minimum dana GO). E dok štrajk stane, u to ću ja pokupit nekakvu novu beštiju...i tako nikad kraja  :Sad: ...baš sma tužna, ljuta, ogorčena...
Cure koje idete u postupke, sretno do neba, neka vam bude uspješan postupak  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> I tako ja danas zovem sestre, da umjesto sutra dođem na konzultacije u srijedu, kad naravno, štrajk, nema ni konzultacija...grrrrrrrrrr, i tako da sam slučajno uzela sutra dan GO, kao što sam planirala, lijepo bih se vratila kući bez da sam išta obavila, a potrošila dan GO (ionako imam minimum dana GO). E dok štrajk stane, u to ću ja pokupit nekakvu novu beštiju...i tako nikad kraja ...baš sma tužna, ljuta, ogorčena...
> Cure koje idete u postupke, sretno do neba, neka vam bude uspješan postupak


A joj draga baš mi je žao i  :fige:  da te bešije zaobiđu...i naravno nadam se da ću te vidjet idući mjesec jer i ja sam gore idući ciklus...svim curama u postupcima puno sreće

----------


## nova21

Imam pitanjce, dali klomifen ide na recept ili se kupuje

----------


## mima235

Klomifen ide na recept.

----------


## nova21

Hvala, prije bi mi dr napisala jednom na neki papir i udarila samo pečat i potpis pa sam ga tražila gdje ga uopće ma, kod nas ga nije bilo pa sam ga kupila u mađi, znači sad ide na normalni recept i ima ga kod nas

----------


## Strašna

Zna se dogodit da ga nema, nego da ga naručuju po potrebi. To se najčešće dogodikod mene u Požegi...Tako da unaprijed to riješim. Soc gin mi napiše normalan recept, odem s njim u ljekarnu, naruce mi i kroz tjedan, mozda i malo više dodje. Zato svakako je dobro unaprijed to riješit.

----------


## lberc

Mury,baš mi je žal kaj nemreš ići zbog tog glupog štrajka...nadam se da se budu konačno dogovirili i da bude kraj štrajku.

----------


## TrudyC

Ajd se i ja javim - spletom okolnosti preskačem ovaj mjesec. Imala sam spoting u trajnju od 3 i pol dana i onda ništa. dr. A. misli da je to bila menga i da je to posljedica uzimanja lyndineta prethodni mjesec. Trebam doći na pregled drugi tjedan da vidimo gdje mi je ciklus - u potrazi za izgublenim ciklusom  :lool: 

Ah, što reći...nisma ni ljut,a ni tužna, ni živčana...samo nekako ravnodušna  :neznam:

----------


## Ajvi

I meni je M nakon lyndinetta bila takva, količinski zanemariva, 1. dan par kapi, drugi dan mrvicu više, 3. dan opet skoro niš. I skroz bez bolova. Sve mi je to jako pasalo jer sam bila na moru.  :Smile:

----------


## serenity1

imam jedno pitanje.sutra mi je zadnja folikulometrija i najvjerojatnije u petak AIH.e sad,danas sam bila kod svog soc.gin da trazim bolovanje za te dane(posto sam godisnji vec sav ulupala) i rekao mi je da kakvo bolovanje,da on to nemoze pisat jer nema potrebe.neznam kaj da sad napravim,dal imam pravo il nemam?vec sam mislila otici kod svoje obiteljske lijecnice i nju trazit.

----------


## Mury

> Mury,baš mi je žal kaj nemreš ići zbog tog glupog štrajka...nadam se da se budu konačno dogovirili i da bude kraj štrajku.


Ma ok, nije još previše panika, menga treba doći oko 17.10., do tad možda i stane štrajk, mada sam štreber, volim imati stvari pod kontrolom  :Smile:

----------


## piki

> imam jedno pitanje.sutra mi je zadnja folikulometrija i najvjerojatnije u petak AIH.e sad,danas sam bila kod svog soc.gin da trazim bolovanje za te dane(posto sam godisnji vec sav ulupala) i rekao mi je da kakvo bolovanje,da on to nemoze pisat jer nema potrebe.neznam kaj da sad napravim,dal imam pravo il nemam?vec sam mislila otici kod svoje obiteljske lijecnice i nju trazit.


Mislim da bi trebala bez problema dobiti bolovanje jer kad si kod njih čak i samo na pregledu ne možeš na posao (pogotovo ako si jutarnja smjena). Ja sam za sve dane kad sam išla na VV bez problema od soc. gina dobila bolovanje i to čak i bez dokaza. Jedini dokaz da sam bila gore mi je bio ovjereni putni nalog a ni to me nisu tražili. Sigurno će ti se još cure javiti koje su išla na AIH s točnim podacima ali imaš pravo na bolovanje barem za dane pregleda i sam postupak. Šteta što si trošila go za postupak.

----------


## Ajvi

Pikam se!!!  :Grin: 
Dočekala sam i to!

----------


## sami_os

evo ja sam još jedna kojoj je dr.A rekao da nazove čim štrajk prođe  :Smile: )  ovaj mj. smo trebali ponovo u stimulirani IVF, zadnji je bio u 4.mj, nakon toga pokušaj u prirodnom ciklusu u 7. mj ali smo upali u godišnje odmore i opet ništa..nisam se baš nešto razočarala jer sam to i očekivala..ali opet  :Undecided: jedino što mi je rekao da dođem još jednom na dogovor prije postupka pa sam malo zbunjena :Confused:

----------


## piki

> pikam se!!! 
> Dočekala sam i to!


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## lberc

ajvi super,kaj dobivaš?
ja u subotu opet gore,od danas imam uz menopur i cetrotide,nadam se da bu u ponedjeljak punkcija.

----------


## analoneta

cure kakvo stanje gore na VV ....ja cekam mengu treba doci ovaj tj...tj svaki dan i idem gore po pikice...sta mislite hoce li me uzeti u postupak zbog strajka...kod doktorice sam

----------


## orhideja.

doktorica je na seminaru do subote

----------


## analoneta

krasno....

----------


## Ajvi

> ajvi super,kaj dobivaš?
> ja u subotu opet gore,od danas imam uz menopur i cetrotide,nadam se da bu u ponedjeljak punkcija.


Menopur. U ponedjeljak prva fm.

----------


## Anna1

Hello curke.... i ja sam čekalica M pa da se opet popnem na ovo naše sveto brdo  :Very Happy: 
pa... sretno nam svima  :Wink:

----------


## riba76

Ajvi,super!
Držim ti fige.
Cure,zna li netko primaju li za fet il i za to ovisi o nečemu?

----------


## Gizela

bok svima,
nova sam u ovome svemu pa se unaprijed ispričavam ako nešto krivo napišem.
muž i ja pokušavamo tri godine ostvariti trudnoću ali ne ide. bili smo na pretragama, moji hormoni su ok, ali su mi jajovodi slabije prohodni, a muževa dijagnoza je teratospermia.
naručeni smo bili kod dr. Alebića na konzultacije ali smo zvali danas da provjerimo dali dokotor radi s obzirom na štrajk pa su nam odgodili konzultacije  :Sad: 
dali VV uopće ne radi ili samo nove odbijaju zbog štrajka (nisam čitala starije postove jer sam trenutno pretužna zbog odbijanja, sad ću se baciti na posao i isčitati šta ste sve pisale)

----------


## bubekica

*gizela* dobrodosla! nazalost, na vv zbog strajka odbijaju nove pacijente i one koji nemaju dogovoren postupak. sretno dalje!

----------


## Gizela

hvala na odgovoru bubekica.
malo ću se raspitati za privatno.
koliko sam vidjela na VV primaju samo nalaze koji su kod njih rađeni?
mi imamo nešto iz privatnih klinika (spermiogram), a nešto iz vinogradske. dali će mi to uvažiti?
meni je moj ginekolog rekao da hoće, on je i zvao i naručio nas jer pozna dr. Alebića, a sad vidim da je drugačija praksa pa mi nije baš jasno

----------


## analoneta

evo mi smo uz "natezanje"uspjeli za subotu...idemo gore po pikice ako Bog da...ali naravno bilo je mi smo u strajku sta pise u povjesti bolesti sta ovo sta ono,ne uzimamo nove i napokon onda kaze dođite u subotu....mislim.....

----------


## bubekica

> hvala na odgovoru bubekica.
> malo ću se raspitati za privatno.
> koliko sam vidjela na VV primaju samo nalaze koji su kod njih rađeni?
> mi imamo nešto iz privatnih klinika (spermiogram), a nešto iz vinogradske. dali će mi to uvažiti?
> meni je moj ginekolog rekao da hoće, on je i zvao i naručio nas jer pozna dr. Alebića, a sad vidim da je drugačija praksa pa mi nije baš jasno


predlazem ti da pricekas da prodje strajk i odes na VV, trosit novce na privatnjake uvijek stignes.

*analoneta* sretno!

ja nazalost moram jos malo cekati, bila sam danas na UZV, cista je i dok je se ne rijesim....svima sve jasno, jel?

----------


## Gizela

bubekica, pričekat ću, možda paralelno odradim konzultacije kod privatnika.
dali mi možeš reći dali na Vuk Vrhovcu priznaju nalaze iz drugih klinika? 
ako ne da onda i to riješim dok ne dođem na red, da nebi bilo ja došla pa me sad šalju na pretrage kod njih pa opet čekanje nalaza, pa čekanje na konzultacije isl.

----------


## saan

Cure moje evo da vam se javim.. Danas bila punkcija, dobili dvije js. U subotu smo opet gore. 
Bubekice da se što prije rijesis te ciste!
Pozdrav svima

----------


## lberc

sann,super,neka se sad samo lijepo oplode,pa budu blizanci

----------


## Mury

*Bubekice*  :Love: ...I kod mene užas vijesti, na biopsiji endometrija e coli i enterokok, sad sljedi dugotrajno lječenje, venozno...iako ni sama ne znam od kuda krenuti, i kojem dr. infektologu se javiti  :Sad: ...pretužna sam  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## arlena

mury,bubekica  :Love:  
mury pa jel ima tome kraja , stvarno mi je žao što sve ovo moraš prolaziti

----------


## Mury

> mury,bubekica  
> mury pa jel ima tome kraja , stvarno mi je žao što sve ovo moraš prolaziti


Mislim da nema  :Sad: , užasno sam očajna

----------


## ljubilica

*mury*  :Love:  danas sam i ja očajna  :Sad:

----------


## Strašna

*Murry, ljubilice*, i sve ostale tužnice, da nekog ne izostavim....grlim...
*Bubekice*...sve znaš.... :Love:

----------


## Mury

*ljubilice*  :Love: ...drži se mila!!!

----------


## Ajvi

*Gizela*, dobrodošla. Ako imaš strpljenja, pričekaj da ovo izvanredno stanje, tj. štrajk prođe, jer u normalnim uvjetima na VV sve funkcionira relativno dobro, nema čekanja na konzultacije, lijekove i sl. Ono na što se čeka, a priznaje se samo ako je napravljeno na VV, je spermiogram, odnosno pregled kod androloga. Mislim da neovisno o štrajku možeš naručiti muža. Od ostalih nalaza trebaju ti uredni brisevi i papa (obavljeni bilo gdje) i bilo kakva druga povijest bolesti koju imaš. Gore ćeš još vaditi krv za hormone.
*Mury, ljubilice, bubekice*  :Love: 
*analoneta*  :fige: 
*saan*  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## sretna 1506

> *mury*  danas sam i ja očajna


Uz tvoj potpis mi uvijek suze krenu,radi svih koji nemaju priliku to doživjeti,ja hvala VV,to živim i svima vama isto želim.Zašto si očajna,nisam uspjela uhvatiti?
Mury žao mi je,zbog nalaza,nisam niti znala da može e.coli biti u endomtriju.
Bubekice otkud cista,inače ih imaš ili prvi put?
Svima sretno cure drage.

----------


## bubekica

nije prvi put, bila je jednom kad smo kretali u fet, ali za fet ne smeta, za stimulaciju smeta. inace imam pcos, a tu i tamo se zalomi koja veca, ova postojeca je 4x3,5cm.

----------


## mg1975

bubekica, Mury šaljem  :Love: 

Kod nas nema kraja lošim vjestima, nakon lošeg papa testa, kolposkopija - nalaz koma, predložena biopsija i LEEP.

U srijedu idemo po drugo mišljenje...FET do daljnjeg na čekanju (bubekice - ažuriraš status na listi)  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Kakaaaav je ovo dan?  :gaah:

----------


## sretna 1506

> nije prvi put, bila je jednom kad smo kretali u fet, ali za fet ne smeta, za stimulaciju smeta. inace imam pcos, a tu i tamo se zalomi koja veca, ova postojeca je 4x3,5cm.


I  šta sad,čeka se da ode sama ili ...? šta sa postupkom,odgađa se?

----------


## mg1975

> Kakaaaav je ovo dan?


Potpisujem

...nama je cijela godina takva...čekam da prođe

----------


## bubekica

Kontracepcijske i kontrola za 3 tjedna. Ak je nema s iducom m sam gore.

----------


## mona22

bubekica, Mury  :Love:

----------


## Mury

> Kakaaaav je ovo dan?


potpisume :cupakosu:  :gaah: ..ja već lagano, ali sigurno skrećem s pameti!!!

----------


## Muma

Cure moje drage, svima šaljem jednu veliku dozu zagrljaja jer je ova jesen na brdu stvarno katastrofalno počela.  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  Jel imaju oni posla gore ili su na dnevnom rasporedu kave i novine? Baš mi je žao!

----------


## TrudyC

Mury - možda češ me poželji ošamarit kad ti ovo napišem, ali ovo su DOBRE vijesti! Konačno si saznala što NIJE u redu i sad ZNAŠ što treba raditi i kojim putem krenuti.
Ovo je tvoj putokaz prema zdravoj trudnoći i živom i zdravom djetetu  :Yes: 

Bubekica - u sličnoj smo kaši. Napisala sam prije kaje samnom. Nakon x godina staža u MPO i xx postupaka više ni mengu prepoznati ne znam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## riba76

a cure moje.. pa kaj se to događa...
baš mi je žao....
ja bih trebala krenuti krajem listopada, ali prema svemu kaj pišete ne znam bih li se radovala ili strahovala....

----------


## hrki

Drage moje Bubekica,Mury,TrudyC šaljem ogromne zagrljaje :Love: ,držte se curke.

Evo ja danas obavila punkciju.Dobili smo 12 jajnih stanica,ponovo sam gore u ponedjeljak da vidimo koliko ih se oplodilo i kad će transfer.

A evo da odgovorim i na Mumino pitanje "Kaj se gore radi?",gore se radi laganini doktorice nema,dr.je sam.Ako nije folikulometrija već pregled čeka se jako dugo do 13-14 sati.Dnevno ima između 5-7 punkcija i tako to.

Sretno svima :Kiss: !

----------


## Ajvi

hrki, krasna brojka! Neka bude ludi vikend u labu!
Ovo kaj kažeš za čekanje, ja sam imala drukčije iskustvo. U srijedu sam bila 3dc na pregledu, došla sam oko 10 i na redu bila za 15ak minuta.

----------


## analoneta

jao jao ja sutra idem...nadam se da ce biti moja doktorica da nisam uzalud putovala...a vaqlda ce doci dok su me sestre narucile.....sutra cemo vidjeti

----------


## serenity1

evo ja obavila aih danas,sad slijedi cekanje plusica kojem se iskreno (ne) nadam.
sretno svima!!!!

----------


## Vaki

Meni nikako da krene. Prošli mjesec su mi dali krive tablete, a ovaj mjesec mi je ciklus trajao samo 1 dan pa zapravo nisam ni sanjala da je to to (uvijek mi traje 5 dana, a sada mi se vjerojatno poremetilo zbog tableta). Eto, tako mi je odlepršao još jedan mjesec uzalud. Opet čekam... :Cekam:

----------


## clematis

> ne brini, nisi jedini koji nemoze dati svoj doprinos....
> i mm nije mogao dati 2X a ja na stolu i cekam...sta kazes na to???
> mozes mislit kak mi je bilo, nisam znala jel bi vani vikala na njega pred svima 
> ili bi se plakala, e onda kad je dr. vidio da je mm pod vecim stresom od mene
> a i razgovarala sam sa dr. o tome  odlucio je da se sjeme zamrzne...
> razgovaraj sa dr, pa ces vidjeti sta ce ti rec...


Moj dragi nema problema s tim, on to expresno obavi.
Ali sam cula na VV da  moze se i doma to jutro ''napraviti'' uzorak i donijet na vv, ali samo ako se ne putuje izdaleka. cca 0,3-1 sat?
Naravno recite doktoru koji je problem i sve ce vam objasniti.

----------


## clematis

Da se i ja javim, zvala sam na VV kad je poceo strajk i naravno otkantali su me.
ALi posto su mi nalazi poprilicno stari odlucila sam da cu u to vrijeme ipak obaviti papu, briseve, ...
Isto tako cekam te nalaze pa da se pojavim i kod Lucija i kod Radoncica na konzultacije.
Naime malo mi je nejasan moj jajovod, neki kazu da bi ukoliko je zastopan trebalo odstraniti i mislila sam ici na provjeru prohodnosti ali mi je Alebic zadnji put rekao da on to ne bi radio ( ma da smo se prije toga bili dogovorili ako nam opet ne upali da cu ici na taj HSG) 
Bila sam kod privatnika u Samoboru i on mi kaze da na ultz moze vidjeti da li je jajovod povecan/zastopan i da u tom slucaju bi trebalo ga odstraniti, dal je neka od vas cula za tako nesto?
E da jel neka od vas zna da li ja mogu napraviti nalaze za hormone u VV i uzeti sa sobom za konzultacije kod drugih doktora, da li ako hocu radit hormone na VV jel se narucujem kod alebica ili mogu sama direktno i koliko se ceka ako idem mimo alebica?

Danas sam se cula sa jednom suputnicom sa VV, bila je na FET i pozitivna je BETA. To me je jako raznjezilo i uljepsalo dan.  :Very Happy: 

Do sad sam bila 2 puta na VV i u oba puta sam upoznala 8 super curki i od njih 8 je 6 trudno, nekima je vec skoro i termin poroda i to mi daje neku nadu da ipak postoji vjerovatnost da i ja dobijem jednog malo drecavca.

----------


## arlena

> Drage moje Bubekica,Mury,TrudyC šaljem ogromne zagrljaje,držte se curke.
> 
> Evo ja danas obavila punkciju.Dobili smo 12 jajnih stanica,ponovo sam gore u ponedjeljak da vidimo koliko ih se oplodilo i kad će transfer.
> 
> A evo da odgovorim i na Mumino pitanje "Kaj se gore radi?",gore se radi laganini doktorice nema,dr.je sam.Ako nije folikulometrija već pregled čeka se jako dugo do 13-14 sati.Dnevno ima između 5-7 punkcija i tako to.
> 
> Sretno svima!


O,pa ti to vec obavila  :Laughing: 
Super,sad nek se lijepo oplode i nastave razvijati i neka jedna (ili dvije) mrvice  ostanu zauvijek s tobom :fige:

----------


## piki

Ovo sve skupa sa štrajkom mi je jako interesantno. Primaju samo one kojima je dogovoren postupak ali to naravno mora na otpusnom pismu pisati. Naime, ja imam dogovoren postupak s doktoricom ali telefonski. Mi koji nismo iz Zg javljamo betu telefonom i tada sam s dr. dogovorila da mogu doći kad želim-rujan, listopad. Znači meni na zadnjem otpusnom pismu piše *obavezno javiti nalaz ßhcg* i zbog toga bi mi sestre "skočile na glavu" jer nemam dogovoren postupak jer ništa ne piše na zdanjem papiru od njih. Jel bio netko nedavno gore a da je u sličnoj situaciji?
*Serenity1* samo pozitivno, daj si šansu! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude pozitivna beta!
*Hrki* prekrasan brojček, nek se samo lijepo oplode i dijele!!!

----------


## bubekica

Piki, samo reci da ti pise na otpusnom javiti se 3dc.
Saan, hrki drzim fige za dalje.
Clematis, mozes traziti nalaze na kopiranje, a ako zelis nove, narucis se u lab na vadjenje, zoves 1dc, broj ne znam napamet a ne pise na prvoj stranici, ali znam da ga negje mogu iskopat.
Za jajovode ne znam, ali ne bih se pouzdala u uzv provjeru prohodnosti - da je to tocno hsg se ne bi ni radio.
Malo skrto pisem jer pisem s moba.
Kiss svima!

----------


## piki

> Piki, samo reci da ti pise na otpusnom javiti se 3dc.
> Saan, hrki drzim fige za dalje.
> Clematis, mozes traziti nalaze na kopiranje, a ako zelis nove, narucis se u lab na vadjenje, zoves 1dc, broj ne znam napamet a ne pise na prvoj stranici, ali znam da ga negje mogu iskopat.
> Za jajovode ne znam, ali ne bih se pouzdala u uzv provjeru prohodnosti - da je to tocno hsg se ne bi ni radio.
> Malo skrto pisem jer pisem s moba.
> Kiss svima!


Bubekica pa da me kad dođem izbace? Jedna sestra mi je na pameti koja bi to mogla :Smile: 
Možda je clematis mislila na uzv hsg? On se isto radi mada je navodno manje pouzdan od rtg hsg-a.

----------


## riba76

Clematis-nešto pozitivno,konačno.
Vezano uz naručivanje,ja se trebam javiti ze fet krajem mjeseca.
Meni na zadnjem papiru piše javiti betu,a telefonski je dr.rekao da dođem u listopadu.
Zna li netko primaju li to ili isto ne?
Thanx

----------


## piki

*riba76* u istim smo problemima! Možda i završi štrajk uskoro.

----------


## hrki

Drage moje hvala svima na lijepim željama i vibrama :Wink: 
Danas sam gore pričala sa curom koja je isto dr.javila telefonski negativnu betu i znači usmeno su se dogovorili da se vide u 10.mjesecu u polustimuliranom,sestre su ju odbile zbog štrajka.Ona je nazvala doktora i on joj rekao da dođe.Možete i vi probati kontaktirati dr.ili doktoricu ionako nemate što izgubiti.

----------


## riba76

Piki,pa to nije puni postupak....
Kad ti trebaš ići?

----------


## piki

Hrki hvala na info. Tak sam nekak i mislila.
Riba mislila sam da smo u istim problemima vezano uz javljanje gore i eventualno odbijanje zbog štrajka a ne zbog postupka.
Još ne znam točno kad ću ići gore, sad mi se svašta gomila na poslu pa možda i preskočim ovaj ciklus. A možda i postanem nestrpljiva...

----------


## tina_julija

Citam i ne mogu vjerovati sve neke lose vijesti... ~~~~~ da vam vrijeme brze prodje!! Ja sam bila u onoj grupi poslije godisnjih i prije strajka, nekako sad kad sam malo hladnije glave si mislim da je taj postupak i bio osudjen na propast i da bar nisam toliko bila nestrpljiva, ali zelja je veca od svega... Rezultat i vise nego los, ono sto sam uspjela cuti i doznati, dvije cure bez transfera, cetiri negativne bete i jedna pozitivna.. Znam da nam je vrijeme jako bitno, ali radije da pricekate i da postupak u miru prodje bez strajkova, cista i inih stvari nego navrat nanos... Zelim vam svu srecu svijeta i velike bete, barem troznamenkaste!  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Thanx piki.
A možda i prekinu više taj štrajk.

----------


## lberc

Ja većeras štoperica,u ponedjeljak punkcija

----------


## Anna1

Piki, riba znam kako vam je ... U istom smo sosu, ako danas ili sutra dođe vještica ja ću se sam pojaviti u ponedeljak pa kaj bude bude.

----------


## riba76

Anna1,možda je tak i najbolje :Wink: 
Reci da nisi znala da oni štrajkaju :Wink: 
A više stvarno je postalo prenaporno to sa štrajkom...

----------


## saan

Drage moje! Doživjeli smo transfer :Wink:  od one moje 2 js, 1 nezrela... Druga kaže biologica se fino razvila. Dvodnevna cetverostanicna mrvica je u meni :Smile:  e sad čekanje!
Svima želim punooo sreće

----------


## nova21

saan držim  :fige:  da beta bude pozitivna, da se mrvica primi za mamu

----------


## Noemi

Curkeeee evo i mene!
Danas bila punkcija,dobili 8js. Sutra moramo nazvati da vidimo jesu se i koliko oplodile i kad bi bio transfer ...
Kako ste mi vi?
Saan mila moja bravoooo!

----------


## saan

Noemi draga moja...  Neka se lijepo oplode!  Juhuuuu

----------


## mammasita

Bog svima :Smile:  Suprug ima azoospermiju,koji je slijedeći korak? Komu se obratiti,gdje se naručiti? Nisam iz Zg,pa me zanima tko mi treba izdati uputnicu? Hvala i pozdrav

----------


## analoneta

evo i analonete iz VV....tužne i razocarane   :Sad:   dosla kod doktorice pita za jedne nalaze za druge za trece pokaze mi palac kao fantasticno ajmo sad na uvz kad ono CISTA 19MM   sve jasno jel......htjela je dA popijem jasmin i ovaj mjesec ali ja nisam htjela...sta vi kazete mozda sam trebala ...uglavnom još stignem....ali smatram da nebi pila jer isto sad sam pila pa eto ciste.....doktorica je isto rekla da nemoram ako necu...  iduca menga mi mora doci  uredno-ne smije mi kasniti 32-33 dana tako dok.rekla ako bude kasnila odma kod nje ili kod svoga ginica....ja  planiram svakako ici kod nje jer ako do iduce menge pukne a ja dođem gore odma me moze staviti u postupak a ako budem isla kod svog onda mi propada taj  mjesec jer ne mogu u istom danu i tamo i vamo.... ali razveselila me je njena kcerkica(koju najvjerojatnije nije imao tko cuvati pa je ona bila s njom u sobi do di su sestre sa odskrinjenim vratima...dobila na poklon od nje sliku koju je nacrtala a par minuta kasnije dok sam cekala da rijesim sa sestrama nesto iz sobe se zaorilo..... severina i dajmi dajmi  heheh)

----------


## mary1107

Drage cure,trebam pomoc..Trebala bi na Vv izvaditi krv za hormone 3-5 dan ciklusa i muz bi tada trebao napraviti spermogram..ja dobila sinoc m,i kao sto su mi rekli da nazovem prvi dan ciklusa,sjela ja danas na telefon i nista,nitko se ne javlja..onda sam zvala na br.dr.Jukic a ona me tako fino bahato otkantala i rekla zovite sestru..zovem ja i dalje al opet nista..E sad mene zanima,jel to tako inace subotom da se nemogu dobit ili je to sad zbog strajka,ne zele se javiti?Neznam sta bih napravila,luda sam..da samo odem u pon.malo mi glupo jer se kao treba naruciti al glupo mi i ovo da neznam na cemu sam..

----------


## bubekica

Subotom se ne zove, samo se pojavis u ponedjeljak.

Analoneta, u istom smo sosu, mantrat cu i za tvoju cistu!

----------


## analoneta

> Subotom se ne zove, samo se pojavis u ponedjeljak.
> 
> Analoneta, u istom smo sosu, mantrat cu i za tvoju cistu!


bubekica a kako ju ti lijecis....ima li sanse da ona sama pukne

----------


## bubekica

ja sam na kontracepcijskima ovaj ciklus, pred kraj kutije na UZV. nije prvi put da je imam, sa 16 godina sam imala na oba jajnika, sve su otisle same.

----------


## riba76

Saan i noemi bravo cure  :fige:

----------


## mary1107

Ma otisla bi ja u ponedjeljak ali me strah da nas ne vrate kuci a nisam iz Zagreba..Sad je jos i taj strajk i neznam uopce dali uzimaju nas koji samo trebamo pregled,vadjenje krvi i mm spermiogram..zna li to netko uopce?Hvala..

----------


## Ajvi

Mary, ne znam što bih ti pametno rekla, jedino možda da tebi ni utorak nije kasno za doći budući da je to onda 4.-5. dan, ovisi kad si točno dobila pa probaj još nazvati u ponedjeljak.

saan, čvrsto čuvaj svoju mrvicu!

Noemi, go girl, neka ludilo u labu počne!  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

nazovi ih u ponedjeljak, mozes ici i u utorak to obaviti, ali iskreno, s obzirom na strajk, bojim se da te nece primiti.

----------


## mary1107

Hvala vam curke!Pokusati cu zvati u ponedjeljak pa sta bude..Ako me i ne prime,ok,svako cekanje ima neki svoj razlog..Vama svima zelim svu srecu!Pozdrav

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima!
Koliko sam saznala svi nalazi koje sam radila vv ne prizna. Moraju se kod njih raditi. Napokon sam pronašla nakon silnih pretraga da mi je amh nizak, smanjena mi je plodnost. Nakon 2 neuspješne inseminacije mpo dr. u privatnoj klinici mi predlaže ivf. Financijski ne mogu kod njih pa sam odlučila u vv okušati sreću. Kako nisam iz Zg, iz Osijeka sam zanima me mogu li nakon konzultacija odraditi odmah sve krvne pretrage ujednom danu da se ne vozim. Briseve valja mogu u Os kod moje ginekologinje. Krvnu grupu, rh faktor, hepatitis b,c i ostale nalaze potrebne za mpo sam radila u Os. Hoću i njih raditi ponovo? Hvala vam!!

----------


## Anna1

Saan sretnoooooo
Curke u utorak je praznik da nebi bilo nismo znali .....

----------


## bubekica

Kritca, markere, krvnh grupu, papu i briseve neces morati ponavljati ako nisu stariji od godinu dana. Ako ces i morat ponavljat, mozes u Os. Sad je na VV izvanredna situacija zbog strajka pa ne narucuju nove pacijente, ali predlazem ti da se za sve obratis sestrama na telefon. 
Anna hvala na podsjetniku!

----------


## špelkica

Nema to veze s praznikom i ja sam bila na folikulometriji za praznik, nema tu praznika...Najbolje da u pon odeš bez najave i ja sam tak otišla i bilo sve ok, čak i da se deru na tebe nema veze, misli na sebe i svoju situaciju. Ja sam dobila špotanciju jer nisam kao na vrijeme donijela onu potvrdu od javnog bilježnika, a na kraju nam nije trebala s obzirom da nije bilo ni punkcije.
Trebala bi sad na jesen u prirodni, samo čekam mengu i pojavim se 3.dc s uputnicom za mpo-o postupak? Vidim kak je situacija sa štrajkom, ali nadam se da ću se barem nešto dogovoriti. Ako se ide u prirodni to je bez ikakvih lijekova?

----------


## Anna1

Špelkica kod mene je jednom padal 3dc na praznik pa mi je sestra rekla da dođem 2dc, neznam da li se sad šta promjenilo

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje malo mi je teško popratiti sva događanja, no svima želim puno, puno sreće i da sve ide po planu bez obzira na štrajk...
Bubi i Mury, baš mi je žao... Držim  :fige:  da se sve čim prije riješi...

Piki, sretno i samo hrabro... Da bude puno, puno bolje od svih prethodnih pokušaja pa da se uskoro šećes debela!  :Wink:

----------


## kika222

Iberc sretno sutra, puno lijepih js ti želim :Smile:  bubek, mury :Love: 
Ja sam prije dva ciklusa imala cistu, nadam se da je nema više, pa da mogu krenuti ovaj mj...
Svima~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba :Smile:

----------


## piki

> Piki, sretno i samo hrabro... Da bude puno, puno bolje od svih prethodnih pokušaja pa da se uskoro šećes debela!


Hvala draga :Heart:  Malena je preslatka  :Zaljubljen:  Sigurno uživate!

----------


## lberc

Punkcija je gotova,dobili smo pet stanica,u srijedu smo gore da vidimo ak bude transfer

----------


## mary1107

Bok cure!Evo samo vam zelim reci da sam se ja uspjela naruciti na pregled kod dr.Jukic i muz na spermiogram..valjda su onda prestali sa strajkom jer mi nismo "hitni"slucaj i nismo u postupku mpo..Mi vadimo sve nalaze zato sto smo izgubili 2 bebe(prirodno zacete)i sad nikako da zatrudnim..Da su u strajku,pretpostavljam da bi nas otpilili..

----------


## saan

Iberc.. Bravo :Smile:  super!
Neka se lijepo oplode :Very Happy:

----------


## piki

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~ da se oplode i lijepo dijele!
mary hvala na info!

----------


## riba76

Iberc!!
Držim fige!

----------


## Ajvi

*mary*, sretno!
*Iberc*,  :fige:   :fige: 
Ja sam jutros bila na fm, vjerojatno smo se i vidjele.

*Noemi, hrki*, kakav je bio tulum?

----------


## lberc

[QUOTE
*Iberc*,  :fige:   :fige: 
Ja sam jutros bila na fm, vjerojatno smo se i vidjele

a,sigurno jesmo,bila je dosta gužva

----------


## Noemi

Curkeeee tulum u labosu bio je prilično dobar!! Zvala sam jučer ujutro (dan poslije punkcije)i Biologica je rekla da se 5oplodilo od 8! I da posto ih je toliko da ce ih ostaviti do blastociste pa cemo vidjeti koliko ce ih dogurati do tog stadija! Rekla mi je da dodjemo u cetvrtak na transfer.
Danas nisam zvala,ne znam jel s trebala?! i dajte ako netko zna jel trebam ja sad sestre ili doktora zvati i upisati se za transfer?Ili je dovoljan ovaj razgovor sto mi je usmeno rekla da dodjem? Sve mi se čini ako ne zovem da ce pomisliti da me moji embrijici ne zanimaju?!:/  :Sad:

----------


## Noemi

Iberc bravo, tulum i u tvom inkubatoru počinje!!!   :Smile: )))

----------


## Noemi

i jos nesto-zna li netko do kad se pije ceporex??ja ko da sam na usima sjedila omamljena od onog koktela prije punkcije

----------


## bubekica

Noemi, ako ti je biologinja rekla da dodjes i cetvtak, dodji u cetvrtak, ne moras vise nikoga zvati, dodjes tamo pol 8, 8. 
Ja sam pila cefalexin, ukupno 8 kapsula, 4x2.

----------


## Noemi

Bubekica hvala! Sve si mi razjasnila i sad mirne duše cekam cetvrtak  :Kiss: 
Puno pusa svim curama!!

----------


## lberc

noemi,odlično za tulum,bude i smrzlića
na koji si broj zvala,ja moram doći u srijedu da se vidi ako se kaj oplodilo i ako je kad bi bio transfer,a kak mm nemre samo tak dobit slobodno,ja bi ujutro išla busom,pa ak bi bil transfer u srijedu zvala bi ga da dođe,ak ne išla bi opet doma busom,bilo bi super kad bi mogla nazvat i pitat da nejdem bez veze u zg.

----------


## arlena

Ovo se pravo zahutalo gore  :Smile:  
Cure svima sretno i nek sve budete trbusaste-hrki ,ajvi,noemi,saan,lberc i ako sam koga izostavila sorry  :fige: 

Iberc,neznam po kojem kriteriju neki zovu a neki se voze  :Smile:   i mi smo se vozili skoro tri sata da bi nam teta na hodinu rekla da dodjemo u ponedjeljak  :Smile: . Bio je petak. Al nismo se ljutili, jer sam znala da se lijepo razvijaju ako cekaju 5. dan

----------


## lberc

ma i ja bi bila sretna da sutra dođem gore i da me pošalju doma i vele mi da dođem koji drugi dan jer se lijepo razvijaju,samo mi je problem kaj mm nemre dobit svaki dan slobodno na poslu...ma niš,išla budem busom,pa ak bude tranfer,bude mm otišal sa posla i došal po mene,nadam se samo da bum znala do 9,jer u devet mora ići na sloveniju.

----------


## Vaki

> Bog svima Suprug ima azoospermiju,koji je slijedeći korak? Komu se obratiti,gdje se naručiti? Nisam iz Zg,pa me zanima tko mi treba izdati uputnicu? Hvala i pozdrav


Uputnicu ti daje tvoj ginekolog, a i on ti je trebao dati savjet što dalje. Sad je na vama da odlučite u koju ćete kliniku krenuti na medicinsku potpomognutu oplodnju. Ako ste se odlučili za VV onda nazovete sestre pa vas one naruče za konzultacije kod doktora ili doktorice. Oni će vam dalje sve objasniti (koje pretrage trebate obaviti i sl.). U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## Noemi

Iberc 01/2353909 nazovi pa ce ti sigurno reci kakvo je stanje! ak bas javi!

----------


## serenity1

cure opet trebam vasu pomoc  :Embarassed:  .dakle ginekolog mi napisao bolovanje za dan kad sam bila na AIH,ja to lijepo dostavila u firmu,zove me sefica i kaze da to bolovanje nije dobro.napisao mi je pod A0(bolest ako sam dobro shvatila),a one tvrde da bi moralo biti G0. citam po forumima da G0 moze bit otvoreno tek kad je trudnoca potvrdena(sto je logicno) i da je sifra A0 ok. ko je u pravu sad,sefice il moj gin??

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam, tvoj gin. To je i dalje "standard" bolovanje gdje ti firma plaća. G0 je trudnoća, i to je ono bolovanje kad hzzo daje naknadu, a ne poslodavac

----------


## serenity1

pa to sam im i ja probala objasniti,al dabe.nista dat cu ja njima br od gin pa nek im on objasni  :Razz: .

----------


## Vrci

A sto imaju oni reci jel ok ili ne. Gin je stavio takvo bolovanje,oni postupaju prema tome. 
Osim ako se ne zele izvuci od toga da ti moraju platiti, nego da ti plati hzzo. Ali ne ide to tako :D

----------


## serenity1

pa ja mislim da je cijela poanta upravo u tome da plati hzzo,a ne one.hrvatska svakodnevnica.cek sad kad mi uruce otkaz(ionako im je cijela moja prica smijesna).

----------


## mima235

*serenity1* Najbolje ti je reći šefici da zove HZZO. Imaš besplatan broj telefona,onda te preusmjeri gdje treba, pa nek se s njima raspravlja, ali gin ti je u pravu. Od pozitivne bete ide na teret HZZO-a

----------


## Noemi

Iberc sretno sutraaaaa!!!Da se svih 5oplodilo i da transfer bude u stadiju blastocista!!

----------


## vrtirepka

Dakle plače mi se,,,sutra mi je 3dc..pričala sam s drA prije 2 tjedna rekao s obzirom na napisano na amb.listu da ulazim u postupak,,,i zovem jutros sestre,,i one mi kazu bez obzira na to sve,da zovem oko 10 da je bilo dosta zbivanja i promjena... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Noemi,,saan,,,slavonke moje <3...
i ostalim curama sretno....

----------


## Inesz

Cure, žao mi je da vam odgađaju postupke radi štrajka.


Da li odgađaju pstupke i na drugim klinikama ili samo na VV?

----------


## saan

Vrtirepka draga moja...  Samo ti nazovi u 10 ali nazovi doktora. Ne vjerujem da će te odbiti ako ti je napisao da ideš u postupak.
Sretno i javi  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> Cure, žao mi je da vam odgađaju postupke radi štrajka.
> 
> 
> Da li odgađaju pstupke i na drugim klinikama ili samo na VV?


Petrova je pred strajk svima rekla da podignu lijekove mjesec dana kasnije, krenuli su u postupak za vrijeme strajka samo oni koji su imali lijekove - u petrovoj nema pregleda 3dc, pocnes se pikati sam i dolazis na fm kasnije 7/8dc. po unaprijed odredjenom protokolu. Za sd i vg ne znam.

Vrtirepka nadam se da ce sve biti ok, javi nam!

----------


## Vrci

SD isto odgađa, koliko sam vidjela, rekli su da se po lijekove dođe nakon štrajka  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Vrtirepka možda te ipak dr uzme u postupak,a možda i taj štrajk završi.
Meni se od pet stanica oplodile samo dvije,rađen je icsi jer veli biologica da je spermiogram dosta loš...ja sretna i za te dvije i kaj je najvažnije transfer bio pjesma,zna dr A kaj radi,beta 25.10,pa kaj bude.

----------


## riba76

Iberc,bravo!
to su blastice,jel tak?

----------


## saan

Iberc...  Super :Smile:  
Čuvaj svoje mrvice

----------


## lberc

Nisu blastice nažalost.

----------


## bubekica

lberc jesu ti rekli kakva je kvaliteta embrija? dvodnevni su, zar ne?

----------


## vrtirepka

zvala sestre u pola 10 i rekle da dođem...
ne znam ko tu koga...
iberc,super!!! čuvaj mrvice... :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

lberc, čuvaj ih i pazi i mazi i neka te dvije budu one prave.

vrtirepka, sretno!

----------


## Ajvi

Ja sam bila gore jutros, moram još i sutra, a punkcija će biti u subotu.
Noemi, možda se sutra i vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

> zvala sestre u pola 10 i rekle da dođem...
> ne znam ko tu koga...
> iberc,super!!! čuvaj mrvice...


Fala Bogu, ja čekam m a nikak da dođe... Sad se je zamislila kasniti... :Smile:  sretno ti bilo...
Iberc~~~~~~~~~~znaš :Heart:

----------


## Anna1

> Fala Bogu, ja čekam m a nikak da dođe... Sad se je zamislila kasniti... sretno ti bilo...
> Iberc~~~~~~~~~~znaš


potpisujem

----------


## hrki

Bokić drage moje i moj transfer prošao. Dobili smo na čuvanje jedan dobar petodnevni embrij. Od 12 jajnih stanica njih 6 se oplodilo,jedna je vraćena a ostalih 5 nisu dovoljno dobre kvalitete da bi se zamrzli tak da nema smrzlića  :Sad: . I da, strogo mirovanje jer će po riječima dr.A  sigurno doći do hipera.
Sretno svima :Kiss:

----------


## saan

Hrki sretno :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

hrki, sad se ti lijepo odmaraj i čuvaj svoju mrvicu.

saan, kad ti vadiš betu?

----------


## bubekica

Hrki, jesi li pricala s biologom zasto nije radjen rescue icsi? Od 12 oocita dobiti jedan embrij je los rezultat, pogotovo bez muskog faktora.

----------


## Anna1

hrki  :fige:

----------


## saan

Ajvi.. Beta 21.10.

----------


## lberc

bubekica,rekla je biologica da se lijepo razvijaju,ali ja sam bila sva smotana i zaboravila koliko su stanični,ali mislim da je nešto spominjala četverostanični,a za drugog ne znam
u spermiogramu ima malo pokretnih pa nije htjela riskirat sa ivf,nek je napravila icsi,rekla da se i treči ooplodio,ali nije bio dobar pa nije bil za zamrznuti,rekla je da nisu ni stanice najbolje kvalitete i u kombinaciji sa lošim spermijem,teško se oplode..ma ja sam sretna kaj je došlo do transfera,imala sam već i savršene blastice pa opet niš
dobro je i to kaj je bil super tranfer jer kod zadnja dva na sd su me tak izmrcvarile dr,da sam jedva stajala na nogama,a znam da bolan transfer isto umanjuje šanse
sad kak bude,iskreno nakon toliko transfera,nade nisu velike,ali ja ću se trudit biti smirena,pa kaj bude
hrki,pa mi smo bile skupa na transferu,jesi ti išla prva i ležala na prvim kolicima?

----------


## Zima77

Cure sretno i da nam javite lijepe vijesti

----------


## Ajvi

> u petrovoj nema pregleda 3dc, pocnes se pikati sam i dolazis na fm kasnije 7/8dc. po unaprijed odredjenom protokolu.


Hm, ovo mi je skroz zanimljivo i, gledajući moje iskustvo, ne nužno dobra procedura. Meni je u travnju sve bilo super, i uzv pregled i hormoni. U svibnju, kad sam trebala krenuti s postupkom, endometrij u nekom svom filmu, hormoni u banani. I kaj, da sam u Petrovoj, počela bih se pikati sama, bez pregleda i postupak bi propao i tko bi bio kriv?
Ne kažem da VV nema svojih mušica, ali to je naše brdo i mi ga volimo...

----------


## lberc

> Ne kažem da VV nema svojih mušica, ali to je naše brdo i mi ga volimo...


ovo potpisujem

----------


## hrki

> bubekica,rekla je biologica da se lijepo razvijaju,ali ja sam bila sva smotana i zaboravila koliko su stanični,ali mislim da je nešto spominjala četverostanični,a za drugog ne znam
> u spermiogramu ima malo pokretnih pa nije htjela riskirat sa ivf,nek je napravila icsi,rekla da se i treči ooplodio,ali nije bio dobar pa nije bil za zamrznuti,rekla je da nisu ni stanice najbolje kvalitete i u kombinaciji sa lošim spermijem,teško se oplode..ma ja sam sretna kaj je došlo do transfera,imala sam već i savršene blastice pa opet niš
> dobro je i to kaj je bil super tranfer jer kod zadnja dva na sd su me tak izmrcvarile dr,da sam jedva stajala na nogama,a znam da bolan transfer isto umanjuje šanse
> sad kak bude,iskreno nakon toliko transfera,nade nisu velike,ali ja ću se trudit biti smirena,pa kaj bude
> hrki,pa mi smo bile skupa na transferu,jesi ti išla prva i ležala na prvim kolicima?


Da,da skupa smo bile.Isla sam prva na transfer.Bas smo se dobro nasmijale dok smo lezale tamo.

----------


## arlena

> Bokić drage moje i moj transfer prošao. Dobili smo na čuvanje jedan dobar petodnevni embrij. Od 12 jajnih stanica njih 6 se oplodilo,jedna je vraćena a ostalih 5 nisu dovoljno dobre kvalitete da bi se zamrzli tak da nema smrzlića . I da, strogo mirovanje jer će po riječima dr.A  sigurno doći do hipera.
> Sretno svima


 :fige:  za oromnu betu!!  :Kiss:

----------


## mg1975

Da se javim da je drugo mišljenje - nema potrebe za biopsijom, krenuti sa postupkom pa ako nema trudnoće papu ponoviti za 4 mjeseca.  :Very Happy: 

Sad me samo još zabrinjava moja alergija i perforacija bubnjića koja se izgleda ponovo otvorila.

----------


## Vaki

Konačno je i meni krenulo. Nakon pogrešnih tableta, trebalo je 37 dana da mi dođe m, ali bitno da je došla. Sada smo krenuli s blagom stimulacijom (3x1 Clomiphen) 5 dana. 
Svima želim puno sreće! :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

mg1975 (hm, to bih mogla biti i ja - inicijali mojih prezimena i moja godina rođenja), Vaki, neka ti pozitivni pomaci zakotrljaju cijeli niz dobrih vijesti!
Sretno!  :fige:

----------


## mg1975

> mg1975 (hm, to bih mogla biti i ja - inicijali mojih prezimena i moja godina rođenja)


Onda svakako moramo na kavu  :Laughing:

----------


## Marlen

Curke sredinom iduceg tjedna, ako prestanu sa strajkom ili ako nas prime i mi smo gore na brdu nadam se u postupku!
Pitanje: koji dan se pocinje sa stmulaciom 2 ili 3? do sad sam pocinjala 2 dan na drugoj klinici.

----------


## Ajvi

Nadam se da će te primiti, iako kad čovjek sluša vijesti... :/
U principu si gore 3dc i tad se počinješ pikati, jedino ako dobiješ u petak, dolaziš u subotu, dakle 2dc.
Sretno!

----------


## Noemi

Transfer danas dobro prošao  :Wink: 
Vraćene su mi 2 mrve ( 1 morula,1 blastocista ) , odmah smo putovali kuci i evo cijelo popodne prespavalaaaa...
Ajvi jesmo se vidjele danas? Bila je samo 1punkcija i 4transfera uključujući i moj.
Cure jel netko od vas bio sa mnom unutra na transferu?

----------


## Ajvi

Ej mila, drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo. Čuvaj svoje mrvuljke. (Kaj je s ostalima, bilo ih je 5 ako se dobro sjećam?)
Ja sam ti bila jutros prva kod doca, vadila krv, dobila još zadnje pikice i išla na posao. Za sat i pol mi je štoperica, a u subotu punkcija.

----------


## Noemi

Joj ne znam sta je bilo sa ostalima,ne pratim ti ja bas okolo-samo sto se mene tiče..ne volim gurati nos.Bilo je jos 3transfera i jedna punkcija..to je sto znam..sretno na punkciji,da ne boli i da dobiješ puno js i obavezno javi rezultat  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

Jooooj, sad sam tek skužila da si me krivo skužila!  :Wink:  Kad sam pitala kaj je bilo s ostalima, mislila sam na tvoje embrije, jer mislim da si rekla da se oplodilo 5 od 8.

----------


## riba76

Ajvi sretno sutra!!

----------


## Anna1

Naomi uživaj sa svojim mrvicama
Ajvi sretno
kika222 jel došla m ili je još u štrajku kao moja  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kika222

> Naomi uživaj sa svojim mrvicama
> Ajvi sretno
> kika222 jel došla m ili je još u štrajku kao moja


Ma nema joj ni traga, danas mi je 33dc, a inače najduži mi je bio 31dan, glupača ja napravila i test koji je naravno negativan... :Sad: 
Valjda čeka da prođe štrajk :Smile:  Možda budemo skupa dobile... :Smile: 
Svim čuvalicama bebica sretno!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*kika222* a da odes na uzv da nije cista u pitanju?

----------


## lberc

Noemi,nek se mrve čvrsto prime
kika,da m dođe i da stane štrajk
ajvi, sretno na punkciji

----------


## kika222

> *kika222* a da odes na uzv da nije cista u pitanju?


Imala sam prije dva mj cistu i nisam od onda bila na pregledu, šta misliš da zato menga može kasniti? Ja si mislim da je to možda zbog čaja koji pijem već mj dana...( Od toga bi m trebala biti točna ko urica mislim)... Ak do ponedjeljka ne dođe idem na uzv... Hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

meni i kolegici je kasnila zbog ciste... sretno, znam koliko frustrira cekati postupak u nedogled.

----------


## bubekica

*vrtirepka* kako je proslo jucer?

----------


## bubekica

ima koga da je krenuo u postupak s nalazima markera starijima od godine dana ili su bas jako striktni po tom pitanju? papa i brisevi su mi svjezi, al markeri naknap.

----------


## riba76

Bubekice, jesi ti krenula ili ne?

----------


## bubekica

Nisam, za 10ak dana (pred mengu) idem na uzv, ako nema ciste s iducom mengom sam na brdu. Pa si razmisljam dal da izvadim markere na svoju ruku, iako sumnjam da ce mi moja tuka socijalka dat uputnicu na lijepe oci.

----------


## nova21

Bubekice ti bi onda trebala u idući ponedjeljak ili subotu bit gore

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice ti bi onda trebala u idući ponedjeljak ili subotu bit gore


Ne, na uzv idem privatno.

----------


## nova21

Aha, sory pogrešno pročitala.

----------


## bubekica

> Aha, sory pogrešno pročitala.


 :Wink: 
Ako ne bude ciste i m dodje na vrijeme racunam da sam 28.10. gore.

----------


## nova21

ja mislim da ću 19.10 ić i krećem u postupak s klomifenom

----------


## vrtirepka

> *vrtirepka* kako je proslo jucer?


 :Sad:  ....nažalost imam neku glupu cistu na des.jajniku,,i ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec
sljedeći mj sam opet gore...nadam se da je neće biti....
Noemi..čuvaj nam dječicu :D

----------


## vrtirepka

s tim da mi je AMH pao na 10,6,,prije godinu i po je bio 14,7.... :Sad: 
curke držte se...
Ajvi sretno...

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala cure!

Kaj je sad ovo?! Šu šu ciste! Ko vas je zvao?!?!

----------


## analoneta

> Hvala cure!
> 
> Kaj je sad ovo?! Šu šu ciste! Ko vas je zvao?!?!



i ja kazem šu šu cisteee

----------


## bubekica

> s tim da mi je AMH pao na 10,6,,prije godinu i po je bio 14,7....
> curke držte se...
> Ajvi sretno...


Zao mi je za cistu, a za amh uzmi s rezervom jer mislim da su mijenjali nacin analize.

----------


## lberc

> Zao mi je za cistu, a za amh uzmi s rezervom jer mislim da su mijenjali nacin analize.


ne znam,meni je amh isti ko i prije godinu i pol,otprilike

----------


## Anna1

Nadam se da ste sutnule te ciste... Meni je danas 37 dc i ja sam jucer naravno radila test, ne moram ni glasni reci..... Negativa....

----------


## *DJ*

Cure bas mi je zao zbog cisti. Meni prvi put kasni, inace dobijem 27 dc, danas 34 dc i uradila test i prvi put sam ugledala +, jos ne mogu vjerovati.
Zelim da sto prije sve budete trbusaste!

----------


## Anna1

*DJ* ej .... Supericka za + (-ic)

----------


## kitty

Hello curke, nije me dugo bilo ovdje pa vidim puno novih imena. Ne znam da li me se više itko i sjeća  :Wink: .

Polako razmišljam o novom postupku na proljeće... Jel netko zna da li sad nakon poroda moram ponovo kompletnu obradu raditi, ili kako to ide?
Puno sreće svima u postupcima  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

*DJ*, super vijest, i sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ovakve trudnoće me jako raduju  :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

Ajme dj!!
Pa to je genijalno.
Nisi bila u nikakvom postupku,jel tak?

----------


## *DJ*

> Ajme dj!!
> Pa to je genijalno.
> Nisi bila u nikakvom postupku,jel tak?


Hvala cure!
Nisam bila u postupku, planirala sam u 12 mj. ili 2-3 mj. Jos ni sama ne vjerujem...

----------


## lberc

DJ,pa to je prekrasna vijest!

----------


## saan

Dj :Smile:  prekrasno :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Dj bravo! Nek bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

divno, cestitam! sretno do kraja!

----------


## Ajvi

Evo mene doma, a na brdašcu se za tulum sprema mojih 9 js.

Od silnih uputa što, kada i koliko moram, nisam više ziher za ovaj cefaleksin - 2x dnevno po dvije dva dana ili 2x dnevno po jedna dva dana? (Sad mi je jasno kako se osjećaju moji učenici kad im nabrajam što sve moraju napraviti)

*DJ*, prekrasno, čestitam i sretno

----------


## bubekica

*ajvi* super!
cefalexin pijes ukupno 8 kapsula; odjednom 2 i tako dva puta dnevno kroz 2 dana.

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala bubek, u tebe se čovjek uvijek može pouzdati  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Super ajvi!!! Da se barem sve oplode i da imaš i smrzliće :Smile: 
Ja samo mogu sanjati o toj brojci...
Sad idem kod dr da vidim kaj je to s tom mojom mengom, nisam mogla čekati do ponedjeljka :Smile:

----------


## hrki

DJ,super za plusić  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Ajvi,bravo za stanice,vibramo da se lijepo razvijaju i da bude i smrzlića :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*kika* sretno i javi kaj veli dr!

----------


## kika222

Evo i mene... Nemam cistu na jajniku nego uz (paraovarijska cista) koja kao nebi smjela biti razlog zašto mi m kasni.. U pon idem u breyer vadit betu za svaki sl(za koju znam da bude 0) i onda opet kod dr, (možda mi da neke tbl?), a možda m u međuvremenu dođe :Smile: Valjda kasni od moje silne želje da dođe :Smile:

----------


## arlena

DJ super vijesti!! Cestitam!!

Bubekica moji nalazi su bili stariji od godinu dana i doktor ja rekao da su ok  :Smile:

----------


## Anna1

Curke, moja m odustala od štrajka

----------


## Ajvi

Ajde, barem je kod tebe štrajk prestao. Još kad bi i naši mili liječnici krenuli tim putem...

----------


## analoneta

> Hello curke, nije me dugo bilo ovdje pa vidim puno novih imena. Ne znam da li me se više itko i sjeća .
> 
> Polako razmišljam o novom postupku na proljeće... Jel netko zna da li sad nakon poroda moram ponovo kompletnu obradu raditi, ili kako to ide?
> Puno sreće svima u postupcima


 papu briseve i ono sto se na transfuziji vadi naravno ja zaboravila a nisam pri papirima da vidim kako se zove taj dio...i ja još prolaktin vadila  i naravno sada nam je cista tu  dobrodosla i nadam se da frajer raste..sada bi i moj bio tako vejiki   :Smile:

----------


## Noemi

Cureeeee book! Kod mene se vuče tek 3.dpt i vec mi dosadno ležati i samo ležati .... 
Sve si razmišljam da idem sutr raditi??Nije mi naporno na poslu ali imam pola sata autom do radnog mjesta u jednom smjeru..nazvat cu ja doktora ujutro pa cu vidjeti sta on kaze..nemam pojma.
A i stolica mi nesto štrajka,od transfera nisam bila,utrici su sigurno razlog. Imate koji savjet?

----------


## bubekica

*Noemi* na tvom mjestu nakon aspiracije 8 oocita ne bih jos isla raditi, da si ne bi natovarila hiperstimulaciju - sjedenje je najgori polozaj. stvar je u tome sto rizik za hiperstimulaciju raste nakon implantacije ako do implantacije dodje. kazem - na tvom mjestu - ne bih.
ne moras samo lezati, proseci zbog cirkulacije, samo izbjegavaj dulje sjedenje.
sto se tice stolice, to je od utrica, mene je spasio sirup od smokve i sljive, imas u ljekarni.

----------


## bubekica

> Evo i mene... Nemam cistu na jajniku nego uz (paraovarijska cista) koja kao nebi smjela biti razlog zašto mi m kasni.. U pon idem u breyer vadit betu za svaki sl(za koju znam da bude 0) i onda opet kod dr, (možda mi da neke tbl?), a možda m u međuvremenu dođeValjda kasni od moje silne želje da dođe


i? kaj vele u breyeru?  :fige:

----------


## Ajvi

Od 9 ostale 2 i sad su kod mene na, nadam se, podužem čuvanju. Beta je 30.10.

----------


## hrki

Ajvi, :fige:  :fige: da se mrvice jako, jako uhvate za tebe

----------


## saan

Ajvi drži ih čvrsto Koju :Very Happy: 
Hrki šta ima kod tebe?  Simptomi?

----------


## saan

Ajvi mislim juhuu.. Mob. Sam izmišlja

----------


## kika222

> i? kaj vele u breyeru?


Velika nula... Sad sam bila kod dr i dao mi duphastone... Možda prokrvarim za par dana pa stignem u subotu na brdo... Super Ajvi~~~ za troznamenkastu betu 30-og :Smile: 
Svim betočekalicama sretno!!!!!

----------


## Vaki

*kika222*, onda smo se vjerojatno srele na VV. Baš je bila puna čekaona.  :Wink:  Meni je danas bio 7 dan, u srijedu sam opet gore.

----------


## Anna1

Danasnja relacija zg-čk 2x ( jer mi uputnica nije bila ok, pa sam trebala novu) me izludula ali sam zato pikalica i u subotu sam gore... I da cekaona je bila ful puna

----------


## nova21

cure kako rade subotom na brdu, do koliko sati? ja bi trebala u četvrtak dobit i u subotu bit gore pa počet s klomifenom

----------


## bubekica

zovi kad dobijes, sestre ce ti reci kad da dodjes, rade normalno.

----------


## nova21

super ako rade normalno onda ću moći doći i oko 11, jer putujem vlakom

----------


## kika222

> *kika222*, onda smo se vjerojatno srele na VV. Baš je bila puna čekaona.  Meni je danas bio 7 dan, u srijedu sam opet gore.


Ja ti nisam bila na VV već kod Polančeca u Oroslavju  :Smile:  Nisam išla na brdo kad mi nema menge.. Ak dođe sad sa duphastonom možda budem gore do subote... Sretno ti bilo!!!

----------


## lberc

Kika,baš mi je žal al ajd nek m čim prije dođe pa da kreneš.

----------


## riba76

Ajvi :Very Happy: :D:D:D

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Kad će konačno završit taj štrajk, danas zvala gore i još ne naručuju nove pacijente za dr A.

----------


## bubekica

pa kaj ne bi kao danas trebao biti zadnji dan strajka???

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Trebao je biti ali gledam na vijestima da nije, pregovori se nastavljaju sutra, e več sam lagano luda...

----------


## Vaki

> Ja ti nisam bila na VV već kod Polančeca u Oroslavju  Nisam išla na brdo kad mi nema menge.. Ak dođe sad sa duphastonom možda budem gore do subote... Sretno ti bilo!!!


Ups! Mislila sam da si tablete dobila na brdu...  :fige:  da dođe pa da kreneš i ti!

----------


## Ajvi

> Kad će konačno završit tauj štrajk, danas zvala gore i još ne naručuju nove pacijente za dr A.


Uz dužno poštovanje prema liječničkom pozivu, svom potrebnom obrazovanju, bla, bla, sad je stvarno već too much

----------


## kitty

analoneta  :Love:

----------


## Vaki

Danas sam baš sretna! Doktorica je jako zadovoljna. Kaže da sam odlično reagirala na lijekove.
Nadam se dobrim vijestima i ubuduće.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

Ajde super da se konačno vraćaš s brda zadovoljna! Nadam se da će se tako i nastaviti.

----------


## Marlen

Eto bez obzira na sve, odbili su nas za postupak zbog štrajka.... Zvala sam danas jer mi je prvi dc. Isplanirala sam sve za taj 10 mj i prlagodila sve obaveze i posao i godišnji i....... :Sad:  ne osjećam se dobro.
Svima drugima želim sreću i uspjeh! 
Vaki da se dobre vijesti nastave~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nova21

Marlen jesi kod doktora ili doktorice

----------


## kika222

> Eto bez obzira na sve, odbili su nas za postupak zbog štrajka.... Zvala sam danas jer mi je prvi dc. Isplanirala sam sve za taj 10 mj i prlagodila sve obaveze i posao i godišnji i....... ne osjećam se dobro.
> Svima drugima želim sreću i uspjeh! 
> Vaki da se dobre vijesti nastave~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ja bi sutra trebala zvati... Jesi ti kod dr.A? Bila si naručena ovaj mj za postupak?
Onda će i mene sutra odbiti :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Marlen i ja sam ti več skroz luda od tog štrajka, nikako da s tim konačno završe, i ja ih zvala ali isto tako ne primaju nikog novog

----------


## nova21

Kika javi jel su te primili u postupak, ja bi sutra trebala dobit, kod dr. A sam i trebam u postupk pa me zanima jel će te primit

----------


## kika222

Javit ću se!! Nadam se sa dobrim vijestima :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  I ja isplanirala godišnji :Sad:

----------


## nova21

I ja se nadam dobrim vjestima

----------


## Anna1

Kika, nova ako imate dogovoreno nece vas odbiti. Ja sam bila u ponedeljak 3 dc gore, dobila terapiju i u subotu sam opet na brdu... Sretno

----------


## Vaki

Mene su pitali što mi piše na povijesti bolesti. Pošto je tamo navedeno da trebam nazvati 1 dc i doći 3 dc, nisu me odbili. Ako i vama tako piše onda će vas primiti!

----------


## Šiškica

Ija sam ,valjda,  u petak gore . Naravno ak me ipak prime.. :Smile: 
Trebam na vađenje hormona 3dc i MM spermiogram..


nadam se da ćemo to zbaviti.. :Yes:  
premda sam danas bila u takvoj guzvi da nisam stigla nazvati..moram sutra.. :Grin:

----------


## Marlen

Da kod dr A. sam. I imam sve obavljeno kod njih, bila dva puta, ali nisam bila još u postupku kod njih. samo što me je zadnji put primila doktorica jer nije bilo dr A. i na nalaz napisala javiti se 3 dc.

----------


## Marlen

Ne znam što bi znaćilo ko je novi, a ko ne. Ja si mislim da ja nisam nova  :neznam:  :Confused:

----------


## nova21

neznam šta će bit meni je napisao javiti se 1 dc doći 3dc sa 1 kutijom klomifena

----------


## serenity1

i meni je pisalo javiti se 1dc i doci 3dc i primili me bez problema

----------


## lberc

Cure,želim vam danas sve koje zovete da vas ne odbiju nego da vas naruče za postupke...naravno dobitne.

----------


## kika222

Izgleda da ja danas neću zvati, menga nikak da dođe :Sad: 
Hvala Iberc!!! Mazi bušu i misli pozitivno!!!
Nova, daj javi ak budeš zvala!!! Sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## nova21

mislim da ni ja neću danas zvati, očekujem ju navečer pa sutra zovem

----------


## bubekica

cure, za narucivanje je najbolje zvati 13-14h!

----------


## saan

Drage moje prijavljujem 12 dnt beta 222,5 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svim betocekalicama želim isti scenarij!
Još sam u šoku neznam šta da kažem...
Puseee

----------


## Ajvi

Braaaavooo, čestitaaaaam!
 :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

saan, javi na odbrojavanje da nam se tu ne zaredaju cestitke - hopsanju (i vibricama) je mjesto tamo  :Wink:  cestitam!

----------


## lberc

saan,da čestitam i ovdje,super beta,želim ti dosadnu,školsku trudnoću!

----------


## lberc

> cure, za narucivanje je najbolje zvati 13-14h!


ja sam uvijek zvala imeđu pola osam,osam i uvijek sam dobila od prve!

----------


## žužy

Hej svima!
Iščekujem novosti u vezi štrajka,pratim vas redovno,al vidim da ništ od primanja novih pacijenata još  :Sad: 
Prije više od 3 tj. sam zvala VV da se naručim kod dr na prve konzult. i sestra mi je rekla da zbog štrajka ne primaju nove pacijente i da nazovem sljedeči 1. dc.
To bi trebalo biti sad u ponedjeljak,utorak a ja neznam dal da odem po uputnicu...jer štrajku se ne nazire kraj,a onda mi nebude važila za onaj iduči mjesec.
Baš sam razočarana,vrijeme leti nenormalno,osječam se ni na nebu ni na zemlji.

----------


## lberc

saan,ti si imala jednu dvodnevnu četverostaničnu mrvu,ja isto,samo dvije?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Sutra su opet pregovori i nadam se da bude to konačno sutra završilo

----------


## žužy

Ma gledam jučer na tv-u,da nema teorije da sve detalje dogovore sutra,možda u ponedjeljak.

----------


## bubekica

*žužy* izvadi uputnicu, ako ce ti trebat kasnije, lako ti promijene datum.

----------


## marincezg

> Hej svima!
> Iščekujem novosti u vezi štrajka,pratim vas redovno,al vidim da ništ od primanja novih pacijenata još 
> Prije više od 3 tj. sam zvala VV da se naručim kod dr na prve konzult. i sestra mi je rekla da zbog štrajka ne primaju nove pacijente i da nazovem sljedeči 1. dc.
> To bi trebalo biti sad u ponedjeljak,utorak a ja neznam dal da odem po uputnicu...jer štrajku se ne nazire kraj,a onda mi nebude važila za onaj iduči mjesec.
> Baš sam razočarana,vrijeme leti nenormalno,osječam se ni na nebu ni na zemlji.


žuži trazi uputnicu bez datuma...
pa sta bude nek bude...sretno...

----------


## žužy

Nisam znala da i tako mogu,valjda mi bude dao dr.

----------


## Šiškica

Zvala sam gore i narucili su me za hormone i MM na spermiogram a.od pregleda nist jer dr.  Štrajka..

----------


## arlena

> Drage moje prijavljujem 12 dnt beta 222,5
> Svim betocekalicama želim isti scenarij!
> Još sam u šoku neznam šta da kažem...
> Puseee



A pa to je jako lijepa vijest!!! Cestitam!! Dosadno do kraja ti zelim!!!

----------


## saan

Iberc je.. Jedna dvodnevna cetverostanicna mrva!
Sretnooo

----------


## riba76

Saan-bravo!konačno neka lijepa vijest.
Uživaj draga

----------


## ljubilica

*saan* predivno, čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## kika222

Žene imam pitanje.. Od ponedjeljka pijem duphastone ujutro i navečer i samo brljavim već tri dana!!! Jel ih trebam prestat pit da m dođe???? Već sam luda!!! Hvala i čestitam i ja od srca saan!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## nova21

i ja ih pijem svaki ciklus, kad prestanem pit 3-4 dan dobijem

----------


## kika222

Dr mi je rekao da ih pijem dok ne prokrvarim, ja sam počela brljaviti poslije prve tbl pa sam ih nastavila piti dalje ali nikako da prokrvarim... Više ih neću uzimati.. Hvala ti nova21 i nadam se da će te sutra obradovati na VV!!!

----------


## nova21

javim se jel idem u subotu, sutra zovem

----------


## Ajvi

saan, draga, kako to da si već danas vadila betu? Neki ludi simptomi, predosjećaj, testić ili kaj?

----------


## saan

Ajvi nepitaj... Luda glava :Wink: 
Kupila 2 testa, prvi napravila u utorak 10dnt, on pozitivan... Mislim ma to je sigurno lažno pozitivan zbog hormona stimulacije. A simptomi isti kao da cu dobiti m. Znači sve isto. Reko sačekat ću 2 dana pa ponovno napraviti test i danas ga ponovim s ono pozitivan i to jako ona debeljak crta. I naravno odmah sam osla izvaditi betu jel nisam mogla više živjeti sa ludilom u glavi! :Wink:  ja sam betu trebala izvaditi 21.10.
Koji je tebi dnt?

----------


## bubekica

Kika ja bih (i jesam) ih prestala piti, prokrvarit ces kroz dan do tri. Sretno mila!

----------


## serenity1

pisnula test....veliko nista... :No:

----------


## lberc

> pisnula test....veliko nista...


koji ti je dan,možda je rano,a i znaš da testovi znaju krivo pokazati,izvadi betu,ipak je ona najsigurnija.

----------


## kika222

lberc nadam se da je ovaj put dobitni, izdrži još malo pa vadit betu!!! Nova 21 jesi zvala???
Ja još uvijek nemogu reći da mi je danas 1dc :Sad:  (možda se stanje popravi do 1)....
Svima sretno!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Od iduceg tjedna se gore sve vraca u normalu.. tak kazu..

Sretno curke..

----------


## nova21

Ujutro u 8 sam na brdu

----------


## kika222

> Ujutro u 8 sam na brdu


I ja sam ujutro na brdu :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  daj Bože da je sve ok!!!!

----------


## marincezg

bila sam danas na vv na pregledu kod dr. A. 
danas mi je 2 dc.i od danas sam na puregonu
bilo je samo 2 transfera i 3 punkcije, nije bila prevelika guzva...
rekao je dr. da je on u štrajku ali rade ono najhitnije....

----------


## mona22

od danas menopur...i za one čiji doktori neznaju ili nisu sigurni šifra na uputnici za postupak mora biti D1 jer vas nebudu primili dok nedonesete ispravnu

----------


## lberc

cure kaj krećete,sretno u postupcima

----------


## Ajvi

Drago mi je da se stvari ipak kreću, da naručuju i da cure idu u postupke.

*marincezg*, čini mi se da je to u ovo štrajkačko doba bio uobičajen broj zahvata u sali. Kad sam ja bila na punkciji, bila sam jedina + 3 transfera, kad sam bila na transferu, 3 punkcije, 3 transfera i 1 inseminacija

Malo razmišljam unaprijed pa imam jedno pitanje. Znam da ovi naši rade kad su praznici i blagdani, ali šta je s vađenjem krvi? Naime, ja bih betu trebala vaditi 30. 10. i ako bude pozitivna (kakav "ako"? puj, puj, jezik pregrizla!) ponovo za dva dana, dakle 1.11. Jel bi mi bilo pametnije otići 29. pa onda 31.10.?

----------


## Vaki

> pisnula test....veliko nista...


 :Nope:  Probaj ponovo...

----------


## serenity1

> koji ti je dan,možda je rano,a i znaš da testovi znaju krivo pokazati,izvadi betu,ipak je ona najsigurnija.


danas mi je 14 dan nakon AIH.napravit cu jos jedan test i betu,iako ne vjerujem da bu se nekaj promjenilo.neznam,jednostavno sam od pocetka imala filing da ne bu nikaj s toga.
al idemo dalje,pa ipak se prvi macici bacaju u vodu :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Drago mi je da se stvari ipak kreću, da naručuju i da cure idu u postupke.
> 
> *marincezg*, čini mi se da je to u ovo štrajkačko doba bio uobičajen broj zahvata u sali. Kad sam ja bila na punkciji, bila sam jedina + 3 transfera, kad sam bila na transferu, 3 punkcije, 3 transfera i 1 inseminacija
> 
> Malo razmišljam unaprijed pa imam jedno pitanje. Znam da ovi naši rade kad su praznici i blagdani, ali šta je s vađenjem krvi? Naime, ja bih betu trebala vaditi 30. 10. i ako bude pozitivna (kakav "ako"? puj, puj, jezik pregrizla!) ponovo za dva dana, dakle 1.11. Jel bi mi bilo pametnije otići 29. pa onda 31.10.?


pa nebi bilo lose otici 29....mislim da nemoze skoditi....
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> danas mi je 14 dan nakon AIH.napravit cu jos jedan test i betu,iako ne vjerujem da bu se nekaj promjenilo.neznam,jednostavno sam od pocetka imala filing da ne bu nikaj s toga.
> al idemo dalje,pa ipak se prvi macici bacaju u vodu


draga serenity1.... za svaki slucaj ponovi test ili izvadi betu
ali ako kojim slucajem ne dođe do t.  nemoj gubiti nadu
glavu gore i idemo u novu bitku....
zelim ti svu srecu....

----------


## marincezg

> cure kaj krećete,sretno u postupcima


hvala draga   :Smile:

----------


## serenity1

> draga serenity1.... za svaki slucaj ponovi test ili izvadi betu
> ali ako kojim slucajem ne dođe do t.  nemoj gubiti nadu
> glavu gore i idemo u novu bitku....
> zelim ti svu srecu....


hvala marincezg,ne odustajem ja lako  :Yes: .
svima puno puno srece u postupcima

----------


## Noemi

Cure meni je danas 8.dpt i sve do danas sam se osjećala izvrsno,medjutim jutros...krvarenje prvo pomalo smedje i ja se uspanicila,zvala dr,on mi je dao terapiju duphastone ,popila 4odjednom a zatim mi je terapija 3puta po 1.Rekao mi je da prestanem vaginalno utrice stavljat jer se nece apsorbirati uz krvarenje.Tijekom dana bilo je to i obilno krvarenje a sad se malo smanjilo vjerojatno od tih tableta.Betu trebam vaditi tek iduću srijedu,ali mi je rekao neka izvadim sutra pa da ga nazovem.trbuh me ne boli pa mi je i to cudno?!? a sad čitam da neke od vas piju te tabl da dobiju menstr ?! nista ne kužim...:/
Sta vi mislite jel moja priča za ovaj pokušaj zavrsila??
Saan moja nikad neću zaboraviti tvoj izraz lica kad si izlazila sa betom iz labosa :Kiss:  drži sad ti svoju mrvicu !!!
Ostale cure kako ste?
vrtirepkaaaaa a gdje si ti??
nova sretno!

----------


## bubekica

noemi, mestruaciju dobivamo nakon sto prestanemo s duphastonom, ne za vrijeme pijenja. 
nazalost, nemam dobre vijesti, ja sam u prvom postupku prokrvarila 7dpt i zavrsilo je nulom.

----------


## Anna1

Jutrooooo.... Uzivo sa brda....
Jutros lijepa guzvica , sretno nam svima

----------


## lberc

sretno danas curama na brdu,javljajte vijesti

ja danas imam blijedu crticu,nije bil prvi urin i još je blijeda,ali se ipak vidi....strah me nadati se

----------


## kika222

lberc super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!
Došlo je i tvoje vrijeme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lberc

> lberc super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!
> Došlo je i tvoje vrijeme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


blijeda je to još crtica pa me strah,ali nebi trebala biti od hormona,poslije transfera sam samo dobila u nedjelju decapeptil,ili bi.. nemam pojma?

kika,jesi danas na brdu?

----------


## bubekica

Decapeptyl nije hcg, s tim so bez brige! Koji je danas dan od punkcije i o kojem je testu rijec?

----------


## lberc

danas je 10 dan,dvodnevnih embrija,a test je onaj ne znam kak se točno zove,nešto na gran...tak nekak ,bacila sam kutiju,košta nekaj na dvadeset kuna,nije skup,piše da se može napravit i par dana prije m,ja bi m trebala dobit u ponedjeljak,i da nije bio prvi jutarnji urin...gle kak bu,na negativnu betu sam već navikla,a ak bu pozitivna to bu pozitivni iznenađenje,neću se prerano veseliti.

----------


## mg1975

Drage moje i dalje vas pratim i razumijem frustracije ovim štrajkom.

Moj odlazak na brdo po smrzliće mora pričekati jer mi se perforacija bubnjića ponovila tak da mi je operacija izgledna  (a zbog štrajka se nemogu naručiti na kontrolni pregled na Rebro) tak da ne želim riskirati ostati trudna pa na operaciju.  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Svima u postupku i beto čekalicama želim happy end, a nama ostalima da ovaj štrajk više prestane.

----------


## mona22

lberc  to je super vijest...i nije bitno dali je blijeda bitno da je tu...želim ti veliku betu  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

Lberc gravignost mozda? Bit ce to lijepa beta  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Evo prijavljujem da sam pikalica od sutra.. Opet menopur.. Možda ovaj put bude dobitni :Smile:

----------


## Argente

lberc generacijo, to je to  :Smile:  bit će beta debela

----------


## lberc

kika super,držim fige da je ovaj put dobitni!

a ja krivo napisala,sad sam išla tražit kutiju,sign test je,crtica je još tu,pa bumo vidli..nema veselja prerano,a da je već vrijeme da budem debela,je.

----------


## saan

Iberc.....
izgleda da su se tvoje mrvice primile :Very Happy: 
Kad vadis betu? pozitivan test je dobar znak :Smile:  ja ne mogu docekati pon.da vidim jel se dupla
sretooooo

----------


## lberc

trebala bi vadit u petak,al možda bum kaj prije...i ja sam nestrpljiva ko ti
mislila sam da ti danas vadiš opet betu?

----------


## saan

Trebala sam ali mi soc. Gin. Nije htjela dati 2 uputnice, onda sam oodlučila čekati ponedjeljak jer tada moram javiti betu dr. A.
Držim fige za dobru betu :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Noemi

Cure da vam javim update-Beta je jutros bijednih 0,4  :Sad:  
Slijedi čekanje siječnja i novi postupak..
Jad jad jad i tuga ogromna..a sve je bilo tako obećavajuće..

Iberc,Bubekica,Ajvi,nova,Saan ,vrtirepka i sve ostale puno pusa!

----------


## Kadauna

sign test je iz iskustva vrlo osjetljiv test, ja drzim fige moja Iberc za lijepu betu, a ne sumnjam da ce biti pozitivna beta ako se crta pokazala makar slabasna u zadanom vremenu (maks 10 minuta). 

Ja ti potiho cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## Kadauna

saan, cestitat cu na odbrojavanju i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedecu betu

----------


## lberc

[QUOTE=Kadauna;2501368]sign test je iz iskustva vrlo osjetljiv test, ja drzim fige moja Iberc za lijepu betu, a ne sumnjam da ce biti pozitivna beta ako se crta pokazala makar slabasna u zadanom vremenu (maks 10 minuta). 

Ja ti potiho cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje[/QUOTE
hvala,nemam ja mira pa napravila još jedan,neki quickvue,i druga crtica se lijepo vidi,samo kaj nije plava ko kontrolna već roza,al to je valjda takav test...užasno me strah malo se ponadati i poveseliti,ipak mi je to 11 postupak,skoro 7 godina u mpo vodama,3 godine pokušavanja prije,puno je to vremena

noemi,užasno mi je žal,dobro znam kak se osjećaš

----------


## Noemi

Iberc došlo je tvoje vrijeme!!!! 
i ta ti potiho čestitam od srca!!!!

----------


## lberc

može samo čestitanje u tišini,da se lagano spustim na zemlju,ak bu trebalo

----------


## saan

Iberc dva pozitivna testa...  Odlično, :Very Happy:  ja sam radila neki clarblue taj mi je pokazao debelu plavu crtu.

Naomi draga moja nemogu ti opisati koliko mi je žao :Sad:  :Sad: 
Drži se,  znam da te ničim ne mogu utješiti. Pusa velika, najveća

----------


## mag

> Drage moje prijavljujem 12 dnt beta 222,5
> Svim betocekalicama želim isti scenarij!
> Još sam u šoku neznam šta da kažem...
> Puseee


SAAN CESTITAM,tako mi drago za tebe!sve ce biti super!Pratim sve pomalo,pa sad vidjela,i morala ti napisati 2 rijeci.Evo ja u iscekivanju mog MB cuda koje bi trebalo za 2-3 dana...Drzi se,sve ce biti super!

----------


## saan

Mag hvala ti!
Želim ti svu sreću i da postupak bude dobitan :Smile: 
Javi tijek događaja...
sretno

----------


## Zima77

To je to bas mi je drago ja sam radila sa clear blue i odma je pokazo plus sretno

----------


## nova21

Tko je pio klomifene, od kojeg dc. ja nemam blage jel mi dr reko od 3dc

----------


## bubekica

klomifen se pije ili od 3dc ili od 5dc. zar ti ne pise u papirima?

----------


## nova21

ne ništa mi nije pisao danas sam sam dobila uputnicu za folikolometriju, i 3 tab pijem dnevno, a nemam blage od kojeg je dana rekao, al kontam si od 3 dc pošto e prije napisao da se ovaj ciklus dođem 3 dc i ponesem klomifen

----------


## riba76

Iberc :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bit će to super beta :Wink:

----------


## hrki

Iberc,čestitam ti onak potiho,ali od srca :Klap:

----------


## serenity1

Iberc,saan cestitke od srca

----------


## Kjara

evo da se i ja  konacno javim, (mj dana nisam mogla na net pa tako ni vidjeti sto je novog) evo nas u postupku - 4 dan pikalica menopurim. vidim da ima novih trudnica cestitke svima, i hrpetina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve suborke za uspjesne postupke, idem citati sto ima kod vas da sam barem kolko tolko u toku

----------


## saan

Cure boli me mjehur :Sad:  šta smijem piti osim busnice ?nju već pijem

----------


## Vaki

Svim curama želim puno sreće... Čestitke našim trudnicama!!! 
Jučer sam bila na punkciji (joj), a sutra transfer. Naravno ako dođe do transfera  :fige:

----------


## Kjara

saan mislim da ti je brusnica najbolja za mjehur i urino infekcije, za uvin caj sam cula od nekih da se smije a od nekih da se nesmije u trudnoci, mozda netko zna vise ...sretno i cestitke za lijepu betu

----------


## Kjara

Vaki sretno sutra, ~~~~~~~~ za transfer

----------


## saan

Kjara... Hvala ti<3

----------


## Sandra1971

Trudnicama saljem iskrsne čestitke! ~~~~~~~ za školske trudnoće!!! Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaje, držite se!!! Svima koji ste u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Saan ja ti imam konstantno bakterije u mokraći i upale, pila sam antibiotike ali uvijek bi mi se vratilo.. Onda sam pročitala domaći recept od jedne časne i evo već 5mj hvala Bogu niš!!!
Napraviš smjesu od 2dcl maslinovog ulja, 25dkg korjena peršina,25dkg meda( ja stavim malu flašicu od 400ml), i 25dkg limuna(sa korom) to si zmiksaš u blenderu i čuvaš u frižideru! Uzima se 1velika žlica ujutro i navečer prije obroka!!!
Probaj, nek ti je sa srećom!!!

----------


## bubekica

*saan* ako je urinoinfekt u pitanju peklo bi te pri mokrenju, ovako moze biti posljedica rane trudnoce (boli maternica, ne mjehur). zatrazi socijalku uputnicu za urinokulturu sutra da bi se rijesila nedoumica i ako je slucajno urinoinfekcija da ti da antibiotik.

----------


## saan

Kika hvala na receptu, napravit ću jednom,  prošlo me brzo.  Popila čaj od koprive i brusnice.
Bubekice ne peče me  samo me bolilo!

----------


## Ajvi

Aj, aj, aj, maknula sam se preko vikenda malo od kompa i moba i interneta i sad vidim da se svašta izdogađalo.

*Noemi*, mila moja, beskrajno mi je žao!  :Love:  Želim ti da se rekuperaš do nove godine i da onda bez živciranja uslijed raznoraznih odgoda kreneš u dobitni postupak.  :Kiss: 

*lberc*, vjerujem da će te razveseliti prekrasna beta, jer te tvoje crtice nisu za zanemariti.  :fige:  Osim toga, to mi daje nadu da će se i moje 2dn 4st mrvice, kao kod tebe i kod *saan*, pokazati pravim fighterima i ostati s nama još dugo, dugo...

Svim curama koje su krenule u postupke, puno, puno sreće.
*Vaki*,  :fige:  za uspješan transfer.

Ja danas brojim 7dpt, i osim što me (.)(.) bole za pop...., nema nikakvih drugih znakova ni na ovu ni na onu stranu.

----------


## marincezg

> Cure boli me mjehur šta smijem piti osim busnice ?nju već pijem


ja sam ti pila sok od brusnice (proizvođac volkel)
imas u bio i bio ducanima, pije se 1 dcl. prije spavanja(2 tj)
i pomoglo mi....

----------


## bubekica

Ima li kakvih novosti s brda vezano za strajk?

----------


## Vaki

Izvadili smo dvije stanice koje su se lijepo oplodile pa su mi obje i vraćene.  :Very Happy:  
Danas je bila velika gužva i neke cure su bile na prvom pregledu pa mislim da više ne štrajkaju.

----------


## mona22

> Izvadili smo dvije stanice koje su se lijepo oplodile pa su mi obje i vraćene.  
> Danas je bila velika gužva i neke cure su bile na prvom pregledu pa mislim da više ne štrajkaju.


 :fige:  da se mrve prime

----------


## piki

*Vaki* bravo za dvije mrvice!!! Nek se lijepo tebe drže :Smile: 
Nadam se da je stvarno gotovo sa štrajkom pa da možemo gore gužvu raditi :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

vaki super sad ih samo čuvaj

----------


## Ajvi

Bravo Vaki, čuvaj svoje mrve!
Svima koji još nisu želim da što prije krenu, a onima koji su krenuli da što prije stignu do cilja.

----------


## Vaki

Hvala vam!  :Kiss:

----------


## riba76

Piki,kad ti krećeš?

Ajvi,kak tvoji simptomi? :Wink:

----------


## Ajvi

Uf, da simptomi! Ima ih, ako čovjek pažljivije pogleda, za jedno 20 različitih boleština i stanja. Zato, do nekih konkretnih dokaza, reklo bi se - nezahvalno je prognozirati.

----------


## clematis

evo i ja se pridruzujem ponavljacima. Vidimo se u cet gore, nadam se da nece biti guzva.

----------


## ifkaa

Bok, zanima me ili ima možda neka druga tema na kojoj se to spominje... dal je moguće kod nas sam dokupit određene hormone ( s obzirom da su smanjili broj ) ako se liječiš preko HZZOa u bilo kojoj od naših bolnica?

----------


## lberc

kika,u petak se vidimo na brijegu

----------


## nova21

i ja sam u petak na brijegu

----------


## Kadauna

> *Bok, zanima me ili ima možda neka druga tema na kojoj se to spominje... dal je moguće kod nas sam dokupit određene hormone ( s obzirom da su smanjili broj ) ako se liječiš preko HZZOa u bilo kojoj od naših bolnica?*


ovo je odlično pitanje, ali bi isto trebalo adresirati prema dotičnom liječniku u bolnici? 
Postoji li mogućnost da se potreban broj lijekova dokupi kako bi se išlo na neku idealnu stimulaciju potrebnu za dobivanje nekog prosjeka jajnih stanica kakvog znamo od ranije i iz inozemstva 10-15 j.s.?

----------


## bubekica

da ti tako nesto predlozi doktor u bolnici mislim da bi ga odmah mogla prijavit inspekciji.

----------


## kika222

> kika,u petak se vidimo na brijegu


Ajde da te vidim i izljubim!!!!! Uživaj mala!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> da ti tako nesto predlozi doktor u bolnici mislim da bi ga odmah mogla prijavit inspekciji.


 :Smile: ) pa zasto Bubekice, ne kužim zašto misliš da je dokup lijekova nemoguć i koja inspekcija?

Nekad je zakon na to prisiljavao, kad je zakon rekao do maks. 30 ampula gonala/menopura a ako je tko trebao više - to bi si sami dokupili......

----------


## bubekica

mozemo inzistirat na tome da se izjasne imaju li financijski limit lijekova po pacijentu i onda da to udje u zakon, tek ako je tak nesto u zakonu moguce je pacijentima ponuditi opciju dokupa. ovako je samo - muljanje na crno.

----------


## ifkaa

trenutno čekam termin za ragovor al kad to obavim mogu javiti... mislila sam možda već netko zna  :Smile:  bubam na slijepo, ak ide ide, ak ne ne, nikom niš

----------


## lberc

da stvarno,prije smo imali limit od 30 ampula po postupku,ja sam mislila da i sad imamo i da nam zato ne daju više

----------


## piki

Dobro pitanje je postavljeno. Ja sam razmišljala sama to predložiti dr, pogotovo ako idem u prirodni. Više mi se isplati dokupiti menopur ili gonal sad (nego kasnije plaćat sve privatno) pa da barem nešto js dobijem ako već imam pravo na 2 prirordna pa da ih pretvorim u polustimulirane u kojima možda nešto i bude. Jer s mojom reakcijom ja ću ispucati svih 6 postupaka prije nego dođem do 42 rođendana. Čak sam i uz 30-ak menopura ili gonala imala slabu reakciju.
Bubekica, dobro ti pišeš nek se izjasne o financijskom limitu i ako je besplatno nek bude sve besplatno, ali s obzirom na njihovu brzinu i moju situaciju ja ne stignem čekati pa ću rađe sade doplatiti.
Netko je pitao: sljedeći ciklus sam gore, za manje od 3 tjedna :Very Happy:

----------


## ifkaa

meni bi pasalo  :Grin:

----------


## Prozerpina

Drage moje ja prijavljujem još jedan neuspjeh u nizu, današnja beta 1.2. Dr predlaže dijagnostičku histeroskopiju pa da vidimo dal ima tu kakvih problema. Savršene blastice koje se ne primaju. Zaaašto??  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ajvi

Prozerpina, grlim. Nadam se da ćete što prije saznati ako nešto ne valja pa da prvi sljedeći postupak bude i dobitni.

----------


## hrki

:Love:  :Love: Prozerpina,draga zao mi je

----------


## Prozerpina

Hvala na podršci..... grlim vas sve  :Shy kiss:

----------


## riba76

Prozerpina,evo i ovdje :hug:

Piki,ja sam pitala  :Wink: 
Znači brzo si gore

----------


## ifkaa

prozerpina, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:   kako to da ti do sada nitko nije preporučio histeroskopiju? a jesi li bila na laparoskopiji?

----------


## Prozerpina

*Ifkaa* nije bilo indikacija za histero - nemam polip ni miom,barem mislim! Dr A preporučuje dijagnostičku histeroskopiju kako bismo isključili neke priraslice i sl. Pa da barem od nekud krenemo, jer se sve odvija onako po školski do poslije transfera.

----------


## ifkaa

prozerpina, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:   kako to da ti do sada nitko nije preporučio histeroskopiju? a jesi li bila na laparoskopiji?

----------


## ifkaa

i kod mene je manje više sve školski, nikad ništa, nit sam ikad pila pilule, svaki mjesec menzis ok ( osim što mi je znao biti ciklus od 30-37 dana ) nikad ni mioma ni ciste ma niš niš, al do trudnoće nikako, jednu biokemijsku i to je to... godinama. krenula sam u ovo sve 2. mj 2012. i odma su me poslali i na laparo i na histero da ne moram dva put pod nož. raspitaj se da ti odma i to naprave kad te već šalju na histero. to si samo par dana u bolnici, od dva reza vidi se samo jedan kod pupka i nakon par mjeseci možeš opet u akciju  :Smile:

----------


## Prozerpina

Hvala ti,ifkaa, viddjet ću još sa dr A kaj on kaže. Što se tiće mog soc gina on ne bi ništa od toga ne da mi ni uputnicu za histeroskopiju jer smatra da to nema smisla pa se još i sa time moram boriti... Ma, u svemu ovome predstoji samo borba, borba a kako mi se sve više čini to je ona sa vjetrenjačama...

----------


## bubekica

*prozerpina* mogu samo reci - imas srece! doktor te nakon samo 3 pokusaja salje na dodatne pretrage. kazem "samo" jer ima tu puno cura koje se muce s dobivanjem preporuke za dodatne pretrage. kod tebe je rijec samo o jednoj stimulaciji, ako se ne varam. 
a u slicnoj smo situaciji, meni je dr.a rekao da cemo kopat dalje ako sad svjezi ne uspije, jer i meni vracaju savrsene blastice pa nis.

----------


## mg1975

> Drage moje ja prijavljujem još jedan neuspjeh u nizu, današnja beta 1.2. Dr predlaže dijagnostičku histeroskopiju pa da vidimo dal ima tu kakvih problema. Savršene blastice koje se ne primaju. Zaaašto??


Draga sad tek čitam i  :Sad:  sam do neba zbog tebe. 

Drži se, glavu gore još imaš vremena da se sve posloži (za razliku od nekih ovdje). Zvrcnem te.

----------


## ifkaa

nisam ti sinoć stigla dalje pisati, vidiš kolko nas je i još njih sa puno lošijim situacijama. lupi šakom od stol i reci idem dalje, ja to mogu!!! za prvu bi ti dobronamjerno preporučila da nađeš drugog soc. ginekologa jer od kud njemu to pravo da ti neda uputnicu, a drugo ak će te on živcirati tokom ovog puta na koji si se odlučila to ti nema smisla. taman ti stiže nova godina kad se mogu prebaciti kartoni a do tad saznaj ko te može primiti. samo naprijed gledaj i doći ćeš do toga, i ti i svi mi  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

Jel suprug treba uputnicu za postupak?

----------


## lberc

> Jel suprug treba uputnicu za postupak?


ne treba

----------


## nova21

Hvala na brzom odgovoru

----------


## kika222

A jel treba muž uputnicu za spermiogram na dan punkcije??? lberc daj promijeni potpis draga već jednom.... Sad si trudnica... :Smile:  jejejejejejejejejejejejejejejejjeej!!!!!!

----------


## hrki

kika222,ne treba muž posebnu uputnicu,ona tvoja donešena za postupak sve pokriva.SRETNO!

----------


## kika222

Hvala ti hrkač :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

kika,još je rano...čekam petak :Yes:

----------


## žužy

Naručili su nas na prvi pregled,jeeei  :Very Happy: 
U srijedu smo gore,i MM s uputnicom za s-gram.
Rečeno nam je ne dolaziti prije 10...kad se daje njegov uzorak na analizu,da ipak dođemo ranije ili 10 bude ok i za to?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Žužy a kad si zvala da te naruče? Ja sam jučer zvala i rekla mi sestra da nazovem prvi dan ciklusa,ide se onda 8 dan ciklusa na pregled? Pitam jer sad idem prvi puta u postupak

----------


## lberc

Žuži super,mi smo svaki put došli ranije i bili smo gotovi do 10,ali nikad nije bila baš gužva.

----------


## žužy

*Anitsirk 84* ,danas sam dobila mengu i odma sam zvala (tak mi je rekla sestra prošli 1.dc).I da, 8.dc imamo prvi pregled kod dr A.
Ma bolje doći ranije,najmanji problem mi je čekati.Reko,samo da ne ostanemo bez s-grama ak dojdemo prekasno..

----------


## riba76

ja sam na brdu u petak, da se prijavim  :Smile: 
meni isto rekli da dođem oko 10h.

----------


## Muma

*žužy*  :fige:  da siđeš što prije oplođena s brda  :Grin:  (od 9 do 10h je sala, osim ako stvarno nema posla u sali pa završe ranije, što je rijeeeeetkost)

----------


## žužy

*Muma*,riječi ti se pozlatile  :Kiss:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Radi se odmah taj prvi put i spermiogram?

----------


## žužy

Meni je sestra rekla da suprug ponese uputnicu i naredila apstinenciju od 3 dana.

----------


## bubekica

Zuzy radije vi dodjite  u 8, koliko znam lab za sgram radi do 10, da ne bi bilo nismo znali. Pa da uzorak i odete u grad do 10 pol 11.

----------


## žužy

E viš,to me zanimalo,do kad radi lab.. :Shock: 
tnx

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Hrki je gore napisala da moja uputnica vrijedi i za njega, jelda? Znači odem kod svog ginekologa i tražima ga uputnicu za što točno?Velim mu da krečem na prvi pregled  za mpo?

----------


## bubekica

ako je prvi pregled u pitanju, onda tebi treba uputnica za pregled (ne znam tocnu sifru), a njemu treba za sgram. ako ides u postupak, uputnica za postupak (d1) koja pokriva sve preglede u postupku, punkciju, transfer i sgram.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

On mora znači ići svojem doktoru opće prakse po uputnicu za sgram?

----------


## bubekica

tako je.

----------


## lberc

cure,u koliko su otprilike gotovi nalazi bete,mm ide popodne radit,pa me samo znima ak bude stigal?

----------


## saan

Iberc 
Mi u os. Imamo hitan lab. Dobiješ nalaz za 1 sat :Wink:  dodji tu izvaditi betu :Smile:  hahahaha
Nemogu dočekati tvoju betu,  molim te odmah javi!
Sretno do neba :Smile:

----------


## lberc

o,super,mm radi od 2,onda nema problema...idem dolje vadit betu jer su,kod mene nalazi gotovi drugi dan,a kak sam ih već jedanput žicala da budu gotovi isti dan,nemrem opet..nemrem dočekat sutra

----------


## saan

Samo ti njih lijepo zamoli da ti naprave nalaz isti dan.
Ponesu onaj papir na kojem ti piše obavezno obavjestite o nalazu bhcg, tebi je vvjerovatno 25.10. :Wink:

----------


## Kjara

> cure,u koliko su otprilike gotovi nalazi bete,mm ide popodne radit,pa me samo znima ak bude stigal?


mislim da ti je gotova isti dan iz 10h, barem je tako bilo prije ljeta na VV

sreeetnooo

----------


## Kjara

evo punkcija u subotu...

curke koje ste kod doktorice kakva je ona na punkciji, naime u subotu je ona, a ne doktor (malo me to brine)

----------


## Kjara

> evo punkcija u subotu...


folikula 6 na jednom i na drugom jajniku

----------


## lberc

> folikula 6 na jednom i na drugom jajniku


odlično,bude stanica

----------


## Ajvi

Kad već pričamo o betama, gdje predam uputnicu, kod naših sestara ili na onom šalteru kod vađenja krvi?

Kjara, sretno (i bezbolno) na punkciji!

----------


## mona22

> evo punkcija u subotu...
> 
> curke koje ste kod doktorice kakva je ona na punkciji, naime u subotu je ona, a ne doktor (malo me to brine)


Nemoj da te to brine meni su punkciju radili i doktor i doktorica i nije bilo neke razlike...sretno u subotu  :fige:

----------


## Kjara

> Kad već pričamo o betama, gdje predam uputnicu, kod naših sestara ili na onom šalteru kod vađenja krvi?
> 
> Kjara, sretno (i bezbolno) na punkciji!


kod naših sestara, sretno

hvala

----------


## Kjara

> Nemoj da te to brine meni su punkciju radili i doktor i doktorica i nije bilo neke razlike...sretno u subotu


puno hvala, malo me frka kao da idem prvi put

----------


## riba76

Kjara,drž se.samo stisni zube....

----------


## lberc

> Kad već pričamo o betama, gdje predam uputnicu, kod naših sestara ili na onom šalteru kod vađenja krvi?
> !


ajvi,kaj sutra vadiš betu?

----------


## Ajvi

Ne još, srijeda je dan d. Ali sutra možda neki testić...

----------


## saan

Kjara meni je doktorica radila transfer! Isto je bila subota..
Ajvi  :Smile:  za testic :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

ajvi,nek ti testić pokaže lijepi debeli +
evo mi krećemo na naš dragi pet,držite fige da se beta lijepo poduplala
kika,jedva čekam da se vidimo.

----------


## lberc

Trebalo je pisati da krećemo na brijeg al ja smotana pišem gluposti

----------


## saan

Iberc~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu :Very Happy: 

Ajvi jel pao testic? :Wink:

----------


## beb - san

Cure dobro jutro,

Molim vas za pomoć, od srijede do nedelje sam na klomifenu i u ponedeljak se trebam u 7 javiti gore?? Neznam kaj me čeka?? kaj dalje?? al najvažnije je dali ja i mm trebamo sad tih 5 dana (klomifena) imati češce odnose ili ne neznam koji je postupak.. a od uzbuđenja doktora u srijedu nisam pitala... POMOĆ

----------


## bubekica

U ponedjeljak ce te uzv pregledati kako bi se vidio rast folikula. Sto se odnosa tice, mozete kako vam pase, nema apsolutno nikakve veze. Doktor ce ti najaviti kada i ako ce biti potrebna apstinencija (ne znam dal ides na ivf ili aih).
Lberc sretno!

----------


## beb - san

Bubekica hvala..

Prvi mi je put, tako da stvarno neznam??? Skroz sam u panici jer neznam kaj trebam raditi... znači normalno odnos i to je to...

----------


## bubekica

Slobodno mi se javis na pp sa pitanjima, samo polako  :Smile:

----------


## beb - san

Ups, ja sam nova i stvarno ne razumijem baš te kratice kaj je pp (jer imam nekoliko pitanja) 

oprosti kaj gnjavim

----------


## kika222

Beba privatna poruka :Smile:  sretno ti bilo!
lberc već sam ti rekla sretno trudnice naša!!!!!
Ja sutra opet gore, u nedjelju najvjerojatnije štoperica, u utorak punkcija...
Ajvi nadam se da si već ugledala plusić..
Svima sretno!!!

----------


## Ajvi

> Ajvi nadam se da si već ugledala plusić..


 :Nope:

----------


## piki

*lberc* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu
*beb-san* samo polako i smireno; nažalost sve se brzo pohvata kad se mora! Ali ipak moraš saznati u kakav postupak ideš. uglavnom sretno i uspješno!
*Ajvi* jel to testić bio? Rano je pa možda .... Drži se

----------


## lberc

Beta 16 dpt 902,dr veli da je dobra a mene nekak strah..kaj vi mislite. U ponedjeljak ponovno vadim.

----------


## hrki

Iberc,ne brini super je beta,a i dr. je zadovoljan. Držim palčeve za dalje :fige:

----------


## Ajvi

lberc, meni izgleda super (budući da ti je, ako se ne varam, 12dpt bila nešto ispod 200). Držim fige da nastavi s dobrim duplanjem!

----------


## riba76

mene danas nisu primili jer mi je soc.ginekolog napisao krivu šifru.....
rekla mi sestra da ako dođem do 13h danas s novom da će me primit. a on danas radi od 14h.
no comment.
uglavnom, cure da znate, i to trebate znati - koju šifru vam vaš doktor treba upisati, jer to očito nije njihov posao.
dakle, još mjesec dana lufta  :Shock: 

Iberc - super je beta!!!! :Klap:

----------


## Sandra1971

*riba76* eto, mogle smo se s brda skupa spustiti na neku kavu  :Laughing:  nikak da se pogodimo...

----------


## riba76

> *riba76* eto, mogle smo se s brda skupa spustiti na neku kavu  nikak da se pogodimo...


heh, baš....budem ti javila sljedeći put.

----------


## Vaki

Koja je ono šifra za vađenje bete na VV? A3? Treba mi tek 06.11., ali ću u srijedu po uputnicu pa nisam sigurna što trebam reći da mi napišu...
Cure sretno s postupcima!!!
*Iberc* - koliko sam pratila tablice, tvoja beta je super! :Very Happy:

----------


## marincezg

> Beba privatna poruka sretno ti bilo!
> lberc već sam ti rekla sretno trudnice naša!!!!!
> Ja sutra opet gore, u nedjelju najvjerojatnije štoperica, u utorak punkcija...
> Ajvi nadam se da si već ugledala plusić..
> Svima sretno!!!


i ja sam sutra opet gore.....
mozda i ja budem imala punkciju u utorak ali sutra cu znat vise....

----------


## Vaki

> mene danas nisu primili jer mi je soc.ginekolog napisao krivu šifru.....
> rekla mi sestra da ako dođem do 13h danas s novom da će me primit. a on danas radi od 14h.
> no comment.
> uglavnom, cure da znate, i to trebate znati - koju šifru vam vaš doktor treba upisati, jer to očito nije njihov posao.
> dakle, još mjesec dana lufta 
> 
> Iberc - super je beta!!!!


Mogli su te primit pa bi im naknadno donijela uputnicu, svašta! Sad opet čekanje kao da ionako ne čekamo dovoljno.

----------


## marincezg

> mene danas nisu primili jer mi je soc.ginekolog napisao krivu šifru.....
> rekla mi sestra da ako dođem do 13h danas s novom da će me primit. a on danas radi od 14h.
> no comment.
> uglavnom, cure da znate, i to trebate znati - koju šifru vam vaš doktor treba upisati, jer to očito nije njihov posao.
> dakle, još mjesec dana lufta 
> 
> Iberc - super je beta!!!!


od 1.10 su nove uputnice sa sifrom d1

----------


## Mury

Iberc,beta je super  :Very Happy: ! A za sifre na uputnici no comment,pa kao da im ne bi donjela naknadno valjanu..uzas,ova odgadanja izluduju,ocito je proracun ispucan,pa traze dlaku u jajetu da mogu odbiti  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> uzas,ova odgadanja izluduju,ocito je proracun ispucan,pa traze dlaku u jajetu da mogu odbiti


i ja mislim da se o tome radi.

----------


## saan

Iberc :Very Happy:  divnooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

Iberc odlično!!!!!  :fige:  za duplanje!!!!!

----------


## riba76

Pitala sam naravno mogu li je sutra donijet pa mi je sestra rekla da me ne smiju primit...
sad znam i ja da je D1, ali ne razumijem zašto bi ja to uopće i trebala znati?!
idem sljedeći tjedan po novu pa ću se valjda dotad smiriti...

a gore uopće nije bila gužva, ne zna rade li "normalno" ili ipak ne, činilo mi se nekako preprazno...

----------


## marincezg

> Pitala sam naravno mogu li je sutra donijet pa mi je sestra rekla da me ne smiju primit...
> sad znam i ja da je D1, ali ne razumijem zašto bi ja to uopće i trebala znati?!
> idem sljedeći tjedan po novu pa ću se valjda dotad smiriti...
> 
> a gore uopće nije bila gužva, ne zna rade li "normalno" ili ipak ne, činilo mi se nekako preprazno...


nisam ni ja znala da treba biti d1...
i mene su vratili da se to ispravi, i rekli su mi da donesem drugi dan
a sta se tice toga jel rade normalno ili ne....
ipak su u štrajku i primaju samo najhitnije....

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Ja sam zvala neki dan i sestra mi je rekla da moram nazvat prvi dan ciklusa da me naruči za prvi pregled, onda valjda rade,a za prvi pregled mora isto biti neka posebna šifra ili?

----------


## riba76

marincezg, thanx, a ne znam kaj im je.
to sam mogla i ja napraviti, donijet im sutra ujutro.
i sami znaju da je nama i svaki mjesec bitan..
a baš frustrirajuće...

Anitsirk 84, mislim da je za prvi prvi puta šifra A1, to je meni ovaj moj biser stavio na uputnicu.
sretno

----------


## bubekica

I meni je moja prvo napisala A1, al su cure ovdje nekoliko puta napisale D1 pa sam isla promijeniti.

----------


## riba76

> I meni je moja prvo napisala A1, al su cure ovdje nekoliko puta napisale D1 pa sam isla promijeniti.


Ja ne čitam s razumijevanjem :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdrav svima, da poskočim za nove trudnice  :Very Happy: čestitam......
I mi smo danas bili na VV, (s uputnicom d1 mpo), dogovor s dok je bio 3dc krećemo s postupkom, ali danas  razočaranje.... Prošla stimulacija bila u svibnju (pa je kao prekratak rok za drugu punu (koja bi po pravilu trebala bit u veljači)--to je bio prvi razlog,ali bi me ipak uzela u postupak da nije drugog,a drugi je povećanje TT(4kg), i povećan BMI nekoliko jedinica iznad granice....tako da sam poslana kući na redukcijsku dijetu (što mi je zaista i pootrebno  :Mad:  ),te se javljam idući 3dc (sa smanjenom TT cca 8kg).
Samo da kažem da sam vratila se kući s uputnicom (mpo), a u ponedjeljak poštom šaljem uputnicu (pregled)....žao mi je *riba76*  kaj su i tebe odbili,a mogla si im donjet ispravnu idući dolazak.

----------


## nova21

i ja sam bila na 1 folikulometriji, moram popit još 5 klomifena, danas i sutra i tek u četvrtak ponovo idem  :Confused:  :Confused:  dali je već netko prošao tako, znači 8 dc pa tek 14dc ponovo

----------


## marincezg

> marincezg, thanx, a ne znam kaj im je.
> to sam mogla i ja napraviti, donijet im sutra ujutro.
> i sami znaju da je nama i svaki mjesec bitan..
> a baš frustrirajuće...
> 
> Anitsirk 84, mislim da je za prvi prvi puta šifra A1, to je meni ovaj moj biser stavio na uputnicu.
> sretno


da imas pravo, mogli su tak i tebi rec...
zao mi je kaj opet moras cekati mj. dana

----------


## Ajvi

> Prošla stimulacija bila u svibnju (pa je kao prekratak rok za drugu punu (koja bi po pravilu trebala bit u veljači)


Jel to sigurno baš tako? Znam da mora biti pauza, ali baš 9 mjeseci?!

----------


## Prozerpina

Joj *Riba76* žao mi je,baš mi je žao... I meni se čini da se ova odgađanja događaju radi njihovih mjera štednje pa i ovo odgađanje kao što *orhideja* kaže zbog viška 4 kg... mislim, stvarno :Rolling Eyes:  I mene zanima jel' zaista tako da između 2 stimulacija mora biti 9 mjeseci??

----------


## Prozerpina

I Iberc, čestitam, supeeer za betu!!!!

----------


## orhideja.

> Jel to sigurno baš tako? Znam da mora biti pauza, ali baš 9 mjeseci?!


ni meni nije jasno, prvo treba pauza, a onda bi ipak mogla ovaj ciklus da nije povećanje TT

----------


## tina_julija

Meni je pauza bila 6mj izmedju stimuliranih, ali spadam u grupu prije strajka... Ne kuzim zasto 9 mj?

----------


## orhideja.

> Joj *Riba76* žao mi je,baš mi je žao... I meni se čini da se ova odgađanja događaju radi njihovih mjera štednje pa i ovo odgađanje kao što *orhideja* kaže zbog viška 4 kg... mislim, stvarno I mene zanima jel' zaista tako da između 2 stimulacija mora biti 9 mjeseci??


Iskreno, znam da je smanjenje TT u mom slučaju i više nego poželjno  (trenutno 88kg), a i meni je čudno--kao što sam i napisala gore, prvo bi mogli u veljači,onda u 12 (ma ne,ne...nemože u 12 jer će biti oko Božića), javit se idući 3dc (pa ako me budu mogli primiti), bilo bi mi puno draže da je rečeno-ništa dok se ne skinu kg i to je to. (ovako mi sve djeluje kao razno/razni izgovori). Ali,ok...što je tu je, budemo mi potjerali kg...pa onda u nove pohode...

----------


## Šiškica

Znači samo sam još jedna u nizu koja se gore pojavila s krivom uputnicom..
Moj "pametni soc. ginekolog" je ispao pravi ser*** kad sam došla s povijesti bolesti i tražila uputnice.. Za briseve je dao, za hormone je dao samo pol traženih hormona  a uputnicu za kontrolni pregled je dao krivu A1 ( a ljepo mu piše na papiru A2)..
Sva sreća pa sam išal dr. opće prakse po uputnicu za MM za spermiogram pa sam joj se požalila da mi nije htjeo dati uputnicu za hormone pa mi je ona napisala..Uglavnom sestre su umirale od smjeha kak imam hormone na dvije uputnice..
a uputnicu za pregled nisam ni koristila jer je dr. bio u štrajku i tek slučajno smo skužili da mi ne bi ni koristila jer je kriva  :Grin:  :Laughing: .. 
Opet 3 dc. jurišam na brdo na pregled da se vidi  što je s sgramom i hormonima.. nadam se s dobrom uputnicom.. :Laughing:

----------


## Šiškica

Iberc čestitam beta ti je prekrasna.. Uživaj u blaženom stanju!!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Argente

orhi, koliko si visoka? Zanima me koji je to graničan BMI, 88 kila baš i nije tako puno pa bi mnoge cure mogle biti na ledu radi toga.
Što se tiče pauze, kod nas se drže tih pola godine koji se onda još rastegnu radi godišnjih itd., a zapravo ako nije bilo hipera i ako su nalazi hormona OK može se puno ranije, nakon 3 mj.

----------


## orhideja.

> orhi, koliko si visoka? Zanima me koji je to graničan BMI, 88 kila baš i nije tako puno pa bi mnoge cure mogle biti na ledu radi toga.
> Što se tiče pauze, kod nas se drže tih pola godine koji se onda još rastegnu radi godišnjih itd., a zapravo ako nije bilo hipera i ako su nalazi hormona OK može se puno ranije, nakon 3 mj.


ma mala sam ja heheh 160cm, da ti budem iskrena---brojke koje je ona spominjala ja od šoka nisam zapamtila (samo dijeta,dijeta mi odzvanjalo....) (recimo da je 4 ili 7  taj broj koji je višak). 
Spominjala je da je neki dan porađala ženu koja je imala 130kg, i skinula 40 prije postupka, da je porod jako težak bio (žena imala problema s tlakom i šećerom i xx stvari,te je bebica nešto loše,pa su pedijatri doktorici napudrali nos. U svakom slučaju ako je moj BMI kritičan, bolje mi je šta sam odbijena..ta to riješim do neke normale,pa onda sigurnije dalje....

----------


## Inesz

> I mi smo danas bili na VV, (s uputnicom d1 mpo), dogovor s dok je bio 3dc krećemo s postupkom, ali danas  razočaranje.... Prošla stimulacija bila u svibnju (pa je kao prekratak rok za drugu punu (koja bi po pravilu trebala bit u veljači)--to je bio prvi razlog,ali bi me ipak uzela u postupak da nije drugog,*a drugi je povećanje TT(4kg), i povećan BMI nekoliko jedinica iznad granice*....tako da sam poslana kući na redukcijsku dijetu (što mi je zaista i pootrebno  ),te se javljam idući 3dc (sa smanjenom TT cca 8kg).
> ...


Čini mi se da se pronalaze načini kako još više uštedjeti. 

Orhideja koliki je tvoj indeks tjelesne mase? Koja je granica indeksa tjelesne mase koja bi dr bila prihvatljiva?


Je li ja to dobro shvaćam da ti je dr preporučila da do idućeg 3. dc smršaviš 8 kg?! za mjesec dana 8 kg smršaviti?! zbunj...

----------


## Inesz

uh... sad vidim

tvoj indeks tjelesne mase je  34, 4.
visok indeks zbilja.  :Sad: 

znači da nam se sprema polagani odbijanac za sve cure koji imaju indeks tjelesne mase veći od 30.

j

----------


## Vaki

Kada sam došla prvi puta onda su mi rekli da se moram udebljati ako hoću bebu,   no vidjela sam puno mršavijih cura pa mi nije bilo jasno zašto. Visoka sam 170, teška 50 kg. No, zbog straha od odbijanja sam se potrudila dobiti koju kilu pa sada imam 53 kg i svi su zadovoljni. Pa sad ti reci?!

----------


## Inesz

pothranjenost i pretilost opća je zdravstvena tema, vrlo važna i za mpo pacijente, pa predlažem da nastavimo ovdje:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82638-I...93#post2505493

----------


## kika222

Ženice imam pitanje... Jučer i danas nakon ultrazvuka ja krvarim, jučer malo manje danas jače, sa par ugrušaka??? Jel koja ima takvo iskustvo...hvala

----------


## Šiškica

kika 22 o kakvom je ultrazvuku riječ ? 
FM? 
3dc i 4dc?

----------


## kika222

Fm, 8 i 9 dc... Nije toliko krvavo, sluzavo i više kao iscjedak, ali nikad mi se to prije nije dogodilo, samo poslije punkcije..

----------


## mona22

danas zadnja pikica i u ponedeljak punkcija

----------


## Šiškica

Svakako reci doktoru.. Toga ne bi smjelo biti na te dane ciklusa!!

Nešta ti se izgleda poremetilo od terapije.. svi drugačije reagiramo i svaki ciklus i stumulacija su drugačiji..

Nemoj mu to prešutiti ( iz straha od odustajanja) da ne bi poslije bilo nismo znali i natovarit si još veće probleme..

----------


## kika222

Nisam danas ništa doktorici rekla, kad sam došla doma opet sam primijetila ali sad više nema ničeg.. Možda su me samo malo previše istreskali.. :Smile:  reći ću dr prije punkcije... On ionako na sve veli da se ne brinem i da će sve biti u redu.. Hvala ti šiškice :Heart: 
Mona sretno ti bilo u ponedjeljak!!!!

----------


## marincezg

I kod mene danas zadnja pikica i takoder u poned. punkcija
Za dalje cemo vidjet sta ce biti...
Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Mona22 i Marincezg,sretno u pon.da dobijete puno dobrih jajasaca  :Smile: , i stalim u postupku puno srece!

----------


## nova21

> i ja sam bila na 1 folikulometriji, moram popit još 5 klomifena, danas i sutra i tek u četvrtak ponovo idem  dali je već netko prošao tako, znači 8 dc pa tek 14dc ponovo


Pomoć???

----------


## kika222

Draga nova21, izgleda da ti se folikuli sporije razvijaju, ne brini :Smile:  dr zna šta radi, jel tebi isto danas 9dc? Meni ti je u prirodnom ciklusu bila punkcija oko 17 dc, a u stimuliranom 12-13dc.. Opusti se draga!!! I think happy thoughts :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> Pomoć???


Draga moja neznam što da ti kažem....možda imaš kasnije ovulaciju  :neznam:

----------


## nova21

da danas mi je 9dc, a dr je prokomentirao da kao ne reagiram baš dobro na klomifene i da popijem još to što mi je ostalo (znači 2 kutije po 3 na dan sam popila), al da dođem u četvrtak, ja u nemam prirodno ovulaciju ni mengu

----------


## kika222

Možda budeš imala lijepe folikule u četvrtak draga :Smile:  samo budi pozitivna!!!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi spermiograma  na VV?

----------


## bubekica

ima sutra koga gore?  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

O, jel to znači da je m stigla i krećeš u akciju?  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

:peace:  sutra punkcija

----------


## Ajvi

> Koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi spermiograma  na VV?


Dosta dugo. Sam sg je brzo gotov, ali njegovu interpretaciju od strane androloga čekaš jedno mjesec dana.

----------


## bubekica

> O, jel to znači da je m stigla i krećeš u akciju?


je, stigla je jucer navecer  :Wink:

----------


## saan

Bubekice napokon akcija :Wink:  odlično
Mona držim fige za lijepe,  zrele js :Smile: 
Ajvi sta se dogadja kod tebe?  Jel ima šta novo?? 
Sretno svima

----------


## riba76

Bubekica...sretno sutra.
Sve ok piše na uputnici? :Wink:

----------


## lberc

bubekica,sretno sutra
mona ,marincezg želim vam bezbolnu punkciju i puno lijepih stanica

----------


## bubekica

hvala cure!
uputnica spremna, pristanak ovjeren  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*bubekicaaaaa*  :Very Happy:   :fige:  pokaži im kak se to radi  :Grin:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Ajvi znas li mozda da li priznaju sgram iz neke dr klinike,recimo da odemo u privatnu samo na s gram

----------


## bubekica

ne priznaju sgram iz drugih klinika. jeste li ikad radili sgram?
koliko sam primijetila u zadnje vrijeme, ne salju sve na anrolosku obradu (ceka se mj-dva termin, a onda jos mj dana nalaz). sgram je na VV gotov kroz desetak dana ako se dobro sjecam.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Nismo nikad radili s gram jer tek sad idemo prvi puta u postupak jer sam u srpnju ostala bez jajovoda i jednog jajovoda i dio drugog zbog 
endometrioze,zato mi i je zurba da se endometrioza opet ne vrati

----------


## hrki

*bubekica*, :fige:  sretno

----------


## Kjara

javljam da smo jučerašnju pukciju preživjeli, nije bilo strašno. imamo 6 js, e sad doktorica je rekla da danas zovemo između 10-10:30 da vidimo kad će nam biti transfer ali ja nisam nikoga dobila, zvala sam centralu i rekli mi da nema nikoga da nedjeljom ne rade...tako da ću sutra gore pa ćemo vidjeti situaciju

sretno svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne, doitne postupke

----------


## Šiškica

Sam spermiogram je brzo gotov ( navodno za par dana) al kao što su ti cure napisale ako doktori traze mišljenje androloga/endokrinologa to traje i traje ( oko mjesec dana)..

mi smo u ponedjeljak nosili uzorak za sgram i sestre su prokomentirale kao brzo će biti nalaz je je samo "spermiogram " bez endokrinologa..
mi krećemo ponovo ispočetka i super da dr. A ne traži baš sve pretrage ponovo ( mislim na HSG i endokrinologa) pa je malo lakše..

----------


## mona22

hvala cure
Kjara  :fige:  da su se sve oplodile...bubekica sretno

----------


## Sandra1971

Antisirk84 nama su priznali na VV i moje i od MM nalaze iz dr.klinika,nista nismo morali ponovno raditi kod njih.Svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## riba76

Marineczg i mona-za bezbolnu punkciju i puno js sutra!
Bubekica,da sve sutra bude ok i da kreneš u dobitni postupak!

Djevojke,zna li tko kaj treba onda pisat na uputnici za fet? Šifra je dakle d1,a niže na uputnici?sestra mi je napisala mpo,al to mi izgleda kao postupak ispočetka.il treba pisat fet?
Hvala unaprijed! Ne bih da me opet vrate zbog uputnice...

----------


## bubekica

meni je uvijek pisala FET.

----------


## Kjara

> Marineczg i mona-za bezbolnu punkciju i puno js sutra!
> Bubekica,da sve sutra bude ok i da kreneš u dobitni postupak!


potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## mg1975

> *bubekica*, sretno


potpisujem

----------


## sretna 1506

> ne priznaju sgram iz drugih klinika. jeste li ikad radili sgram?
> koliko sam primijetila u zadnje vrijeme, ne salju sve na anrolosku obradu (ceka se mj-dva termin, a onda jos mj dana nalaz). sgram je na VV gotov kroz desetak dana ako se dobro sjecam.


U Splitu je spermogram gotov drugi dan,ne razumijem zašto njima treba mjesec dana pobogu??

----------


## bubekica

Za sam sgram ne treba, obrada androloga je ta koja se dugo ceka.

----------


## ljubilica

*bubekice* jesi na brdu? obavila išta?

----------


## bubekica

je, je, draga, krenuli smo s pikanjem, opet sam gore u cetvrtak.

----------


## riba76

Marineczg i mona - cure, kak je bilo?

bubekica - sretno, od srca

----------


## mona22

> Marineczg i mona - cure, kak je bilo?
> 
> bubekica - sretno, od srca


10 js sutra zovem poslije 10 da vidim kad je transfer

----------


## Vaki

> je, je, draga, krenuli smo s pikanjem, opet sam gore u cetvrtak.


Jeej! Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

> 10 js sutra zovem poslije 10 da vidim kad je transfer


Bravo, to mora da je bila bolna aspiracija... No, sve za bebicu.  :Wink:

----------


## lberc

bubekica,ajd super da si krenula
mona 10 stanica odlično,sad se nek samo oplode
ja danas u banani,isplakala hrpu suza,ubi me dr u pojam s tom betom (danas 19 dpt 2114) veli premala,ponavljam opet u srijedu

----------


## Vaki

ja danas u banani,isplakala hrpu suza,ubi me dr u pojam s tom betom (danas 19 dpt 2114) veli premala,ponavljam opet u srijedu[/QUOTE] Ne razumijem ga baš, je li rekao kolika je onda trebala biti?

----------


## Vaki

> bubekica,ajd super da si krenula
> mona 10 stanica odlično,sad se nek samo oplode
> ja danas u banani,isplakala hrpu suza,ubi me dr u pojam s tom betom (danas 19 dpt 2114) veli premala,ponavljam opet u srijedu


Sve sam spetljala! Držim fige za srijedu!

----------


## mona22

> Bravo, to mora da je bila bolna aspiracija... No, sve za bebicu.


Neznam sta da ti kazem ovo mi je bila jedna od boljih punkcija a rzultat odlican

lberc sretno u srijedu zelim ti veliku betu iako mislI'm da ni ova nije tako losa

----------


## lberc

nije niš rekal kolika bi trebala biti,samo da bi trebala biti veća,da nastavim sa terapijom i ponovim u srijedu...još malo igre živaca

----------


## riba76

mona  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Iberc, pa nije mi jasno...zašto je to njemu premalo... a svašta..drž se draga, ali meni to izgleda skroz ok....
ne razumijem.

----------


## marincezg

Bok svima... 
Bila sam na punkciji i nazalost folikul je bio prazan.... 
Tako da nista od transfera
Dr. mi je rekao da se vidimo u 2 mj. i onda sta bude bude.... i za mene ce to poglavlje biti gotovo
Sretno svima i pozzzz

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Marincezg baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mury

Marincezg,jako mi je zao  :Love: ....
Mona,zelim ti super tulum,iako ne sumnjam u super ishod!!! Bubekice~~~~~~~ za sretan start!!!
Iberc,meni je tvoja beta ok,ali jos ~~~~~~~~za srij.

----------


## lberc

> Bok svima... 
> Bila sam na punkciji i nazalost folikul je bio prazan.... 
> Tako da nista od transfera
> Dr. mi je rekao da se vidimo u 2 mj. i onda sta bude bude.... i za mene ce to poglavlje biti gotovo
> Sretno svima i pozzzz


a joj,šteta,brzo bude 2 mjesec

----------


## Anna1

Marincezg žao mi je....
Mona sretno ( jesi li plakala??)
Ja od danas čuvam dvije mrvice...

----------


## kika222

Anna1, vaki~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkaste bete
Mona super za 10js, meni se to čini miljama daleko~~~~~
Marincezg :Love: 
Pozdrav i sretno svima!!!

----------


## Vaki

> je, je, draga, krenuli smo s pikanjem, opet sam gore u cetvrtak.





> Bok svima... 
> Bila sam na punkciji i nazalost folikul je bio prazan.... 
> Tako da nista od transfera
> Dr. mi je rekao da se vidimo u 2 mj. i onda sta bude bude.... i za mene ce to poglavlje biti gotovo
> Sretno svima i pozzzz


Nisam znala da mora biti toliki razmak između postupaka! Mislila sam da se preskače samo jedan ciklus. Je li takva situacija i kod privatnika? Baš šteta!

----------


## riba76

Marineczg,pa kakva je bila stimulacija?il je bio prirodni ciklus...
Pa kak prazan...baš mi je žao.  :Sad: 

Anna1&vaki -srettno cue

----------


## Sandra1971

Marincezg, draga grlim te jako...o, kako te razumijem  :Sad:  svima puno sreće i za sto god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nova21

Mene probada od jučer lijevi jajnik a tek sam u četvrtak gore

----------


## Ajvi

Nazovi sutra dr-a pa najbolje nek ti on kaže što ti je činiti

----------


## Kadauna

> Nisam znala da mora biti toliki razmak između postupaka! Mislila sam da se preskače samo jedan ciklus. Je li takva situacija i kod privatnika? Baš šteta!


Bubekica je cekala godinu jer je izmedju imala i dva FET-a, pa godisnji, pa cistu zbog kojeg je odgodjen postupak. 


Uglavnom se kod privatnika isto mora pauzirati ali samo 1-2 ciklusa izmedju stimuliranih postupaka, u drzavnim bolnicama je to 6 mjeseci rekla bih ali ne zbog preporuke da to tako mora biti (iako to znaju reci ali nije istina) nego zbog lista cekanja koje postoje za stimulirane postupke. 


Bube, sretno u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

Kika sretno danas!

----------


## mona22

> Marincezg žao mi je....
> Mona sretno ( jesi li plakala??)
> Ja od danas čuvam dvije mrvice...


Hvala ...ni suze ovaj put sam bila posebno hrabra neznam šta mi bilo,a tebi  :fige:  da se mrvice dobro ugnjezde i da bude velika beta...Marincezg draga žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Anna1

Mona onda mora da si ti ona plavusa sto je sestra bila rekla da je hrabrica zbog kulena

----------


## mona22

nisam ona je posebno hrabra...ali ovaj put u odnosu na prije je bilo odlično...inače ja sam bila druga na redu :Smile:

----------


## mona22

> Kika sretno danas!


potpisujem  :fige:

----------


## kika222

Evo me ženice, dobili 4js i u četvrtak opet gore, valjda bude transfer!!!
Sretno mona22, anna1, lberc  :Heart:

----------


## saan

Kika...  Držim fige da se oplode i lijepo razvijaju :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Marineczg,pa kakva je bila stimulacija?il je bio prirodni ciklus...
> Pa kak prazan...baš mi je žao. 
> 
> Anna1&vaki -srettno cue


stimulacija je bila sa puregonima pa zato moram malo pauzirati....
a kad sam bila u 6mj. i u 7 onda sam bila u prirodnom pa mu je oba dva puta pobjegla
objasnio mi je da su pobjegle zbog toga sta nisu bile kvalitetne....
ja sam svjesna toga da su mi sanse sve manje i manje, to je i dr. jucer potvrdio
tako da jos idemo jednom u 2 mj i to je onda to....

----------


## Ajvi

Od mene ovaj put ništa. Beta 2. Javljam se opet u siječnju.

Marincezg, jako mi je žao.
lberc, neka sutra bude najpravilnija beta koju je svijet vidio!
Mona, kika neka se lijepo oplode.

----------


## marincezg

> Marincezg, draga grlim te jako...o, kako te razumijem  svima puno sreće i za sto god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


draga sve znas  :Love:

----------


## hrki

*ajvi,marincezg*  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## marincezg

> Marincezg, draga grlim te jako...o, kako te razumijem  svima puno sreće i za sto god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


draga sve znas  :Love: 
danas sam malo bolje volje i ne boli me nista
drage curke sretno svima od srca  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Od mene ovaj put ništa. Beta 2. Javljam se opet u siječnju.
> 
> Marincezg, jako mi je žao.
> lberc, neka sutra bude najpravilnija beta koju je svijet vidio!
> Mona, kika neka se lijepo oplode.


ajvi i meni je zao tebe i svih vas kojima ne uspije ali sta je tu je...
idemo dalje....

----------


## lberc

ajvi :Love:

----------


## mimadz

bokić…pratim vas već duže vrijeme, pa da vas pozdravim…  :Smile: 
ajvi, mi smo zajedno bile na transfer…znam, neće biti nikakva utjeha ali ni moje 2 mrvice se nisu primile mame – beta čista 0! idući mjesec me čeka FET, pod uvjetom da uspiju probuditi mrvicu koja je ostala… ah… :Cekam:

----------


## mona22

ajvi  :Love:

----------


## mona22

ja zvala danas vv transfer u subotu

----------


## Argente

> objasnio mi je da su pobjegle zbog toga sta nisu bile kvalitetne....


Za ovu teoriju bogami prvi put čujem. Iskreno, to mi zvuči kao obično izvlačenje, po tome ne bi nikad ulovili prazni folikul.
Je li ti dao kakvo detaljnije objašnjenje, baš me zanima?

----------


## riba76

Ajvi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## riba76

> Za ovu teoriju bogami prvi put čujem. Iskreno, to mi zvuči kao obično izvlačenje, po tome ne bi nikad ulovili prazni folikul.
> Je li ti dao kakvo detaljnije objašnjenje, baš me zanima?


točno i moje razmišljanje..

----------


## saan

Ajvi grlim draga baš mi je žao :Sad: 
Iberc stetno sutra neka se podupla tako da dr. Padne na dupe!
Mona sretnooo do neba i ako sam još nekoga zaboravila sorry... Sretno svima

----------


## kika222

Ajvi draga :Heart:  :Love: 
Super mona, to budu lijepe blastice :Smile:

----------


## Kjara

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra :Love: 
Ajvi :Love: 
mona22~~~~~~~~~~~za subotu
svima veliki  :Love:  i puno sreće

----------


## ljube

> stimulacija je bila sa puregonima pa zato moram malo pauzirati....
> a kad sam bila u 6mj. i u 7 onda sam bila u prirodnom pa mu je oba dva puta pobjegla
> objasnio mi je da su pobjegle zbog toga sta nisu bile kvalitetne....
> ja sam svjesna toga da su mi sanse sve manje i manje, to je i dr. jucer potvrdio
> tako da jos idemo jednom u 2 mj i to je onda to....


marincezg, baš mi je žao.  :Sad: 
Ako se smije znati koliki ti je AMH i da li je ovo bio antagonist postupak?

----------


## Sandra1971

Marincezg, ta priča o nekvalitetnim JS je čista glupost! Bar sam se toga naslusala na VV, svaki neuspjeh, svaka neoplodjena JS, svako prsnuce folikula su im bile izgovor nekvalitetne JS, al ovo je nesto najnovije!

----------


## riba76

mona,  :fige:  za tulum u labu

Marincezg, a ne znam više kaj da kažem i komentiram...baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## amazonka

marincezg, žao mi je. 
Koliki ti je amh i koliko je Puregona bilo?
Je li ti već nešto najavio za drugi mjesec, kakav protokol?

----------


## analoneta

curke kakvo je stanje sto se tice 1.11 petak...rade li......  ja trebam dobiti pa se frkam da 3 doc ne bude bio u petak....bolje ce biti u subotu a vidjet cemo...pa me zanima ima li itko saznanja rade li u petak

----------


## Vaki

marincezg - kako još samo jednom? Nema odustajanja, i tebi mora zasjati sunce!  :Kiss: 
Kaudana, riba76 - hvala  :Wink:

----------


## Vaki

Kadauna, sorry!

----------


## Ajvi

> curke kakvo je stanje sto se tice 1.11 petak...rade li......  ja trebam dobiti pa se frkam da 3 doc ne bude bio u petak....bolje ce biti u subotu a vidjet cemo...pa me zanima ima li itko saznanja rade li u petak


Nemam saznanja za konkretno ovaj petak, ali znam da je sve praznike i blagdane uvijek netko dežuran, ili doktor ili doktorica. Meni je 3dc padao mislim na Tijelovo i normalno su me naručili.

----------


## Ajvi

Drage moje, hvala svima na podršci. Budući da još od testa u petak očekujem ovakav ishod, danas sam već dobro i gledam prema sljedećem postupku.
Svima puno sreće, u kojoj god da ste fazi

----------


## ifkaa

bok svima, evo jedan link za potpisati koga zanima ...

----------


## nova21

Tko je u četvrtak gore? Jel se radi u petak?

----------


## ljube

> bok svima, evo jedan link za potpisati koga zanima  http://www.oneofus.eu/


ifkaa, kada pogledamo tko je u pozadini ove inicijative čiji link nudiš na potpis, puno je toga jasnije, to je savez Cro-Vita, za one malo zaboravnije evo linka da nas podsjeti koliko su nam bili naklonjeni i čemu se protive:

http://www.24sata.hr/news/milinovic-...-zameci-173548

----------


## hrki

> bok svima, evo jedan link za potpisati koga zanima  http://www.oneofus.eu/


Nije ovo ipak krivo mjesto za skupljanje potpisa ili sam ja nešto krivo shvatila :Confused:

----------


## Ginger

> Nije ovo ipak krivo mjesto za skupljanje potpisa ili sam ja nešto krivo shvatila


Ne, draga, nisi nista krivo shvatila
Ovo spada u spamanje
I to bezobrazno

----------


## Noemi

Cure ...ja danima nista ne pišem od one moje bete nulerice-čisto iz razloga sto mi se nista ne dogadja ..ali pratim ja vas i čitam  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube

> Nije ovo ipak krivo mjesto za skupljanje potpisa ili sam ja nešto krivo shvatila


Hrki, nisi krivo shvatila, ovo nije nikako mjesto za skupljanje potpisa takvih inicijativa, a u pozadini svega dobro su nam znani "I ja sam bio embrij".

----------


## hrki

> Hrki, nisi krivo shvatila, ovo nije nikako mjesto za skupljanje potpisa takvih inicijativa, a u pozadini svega dobro su nam znani "I ja sam bio embrij".


Jednostavno nisam mogla vjerovati da "netko" može taj link tu staviti.....Stvarno bezobrazno!

----------


## marincezg

> Za ovu teoriju bogami prvi put čujem. Iskreno, to mi zvuči kao obično izvlačenje, po tome ne bi nikad ulovili prazni folikul.
> Je li ti dao kakvo detaljnije objašnjenje, baš me zanima?


e sad sam malo zabrinuta, neznam zasto bi se izvlacil, covjek mi slovi ok i svi ga hvale
mozda se grdno varam, dao mi je objasnjenje, ali to vam bude zvucalo presmjesno, mozda...
 i neznam hocu li ga dobro citirati....
ovak otprilike,  js je glumila da je dobra i zvala je dođi, dođi i onda je zbrisala
 jer nije bila dobre kvalitete i nasmijal se......
stvarno neznam kaj da mislim

----------


## marincezg

> marincezg, baš mi je žao. 
> Ako se smije znati koliki ti je AMH i da li je ovo bio antagonist postupak?


neznam na prvu koliko mi je AMH, (trebala bi pronaci nalaze) ali imam slabu rezervu js
to mi je odmah dr. rekao cim me prvi put pregledao (prije3,5 god)
a iskreno neznam sta je antagonist post.

----------


## bubekica

Meni ovo zvuci kao prica za laku noc, jel ukljucio i lutkarsku predstavu prstima? Nisi inzistirala na ozbiljnijem objasnjenju?

----------


## riba76

Marineczg haha,to je u njegovom stilu.
A valjda ne zna nama laicima drugačije objasnit..
Ma ne znam kaj da ti kažem,tužna sam od takvih priča...
Zašto ideš još samo jednom?

----------


## ljube

> neznam na prvu koliko mi je AMH, (trebala bi pronaci nalaze) ali imam slabu rezervu js
> to mi je odmah dr. rekao cim me prvi put pregledao (prije3,5 god)
> a iskreno neznam sta je antagonist post.


Ako ti je supresija bila Cetrotide ili Orgalutran onda je to protokol s antagonistom, a ako si koristila kao supresiju Suprefact ili Decapeptyl ond je to postupak s agonistom. Supresija bi trebala spriječiti da jajna stanica kako doktor kaže "zbriše". U dobro vođenim stimuliranim postupcima bježanja jajnih stanica nisu uobičajena situacija, češće je to kod prirodnjaka.

----------


## marincezg

> marincezg, žao mi je. 
> Koliki ti je amh i koliko je Puregona bilo?
> Je li ti već nešto najavio za drugi mjesec, kakav protokol?


na otpusnom pismu pise 22 x +5 iu,  neznam kako oni to racunaju
ja znam da sam primala 8 dana po 225  i 2 dana po 150 i 2 citrotide
rekao mi je da cu biti na klomifenima...

----------


## marincezg

> Meni ovo zvuci kao prica za laku noc, jel ukljucio i lutkarsku predstavu prstima? Nisi inzistirala na ozbiljnijem objasnjenju?


ne nisam inzistirala na ozbiljnijem objasnjenju, zasto, mozda zato jer mi nema pomoci
svjesna sam toga, sljedece god. u 5 mj. punim 42 god i znam da su mi sanse sve manje i manje
ja nekak covjeku vjerujem, ne vidim razlog zasto bi me zavlacil jedino ako se nada nekoj koverti
ali onda se grdno zaj....

----------


## marincezg

> Ako ti je supresija bila Cetrotide ili Orgalutran onda je to protokol s antagonistom, a ako si koristila kao supresiju Suprefact ili Decapeptyl ond je to postupak s agonistom. Supresija bi trebala spriječiti da jajna stanica kako doktor kaže "zbriše". U dobro vođenim stimuliranim postupcima bježanja jajnih stanica nisu uobičajena situacija, češće je to kod prirodnjaka.


pa ja sam i bila u prirodnjaku u 6.mj i 7mj.  i napisala sam ranije,mozda ti je promaklo....

----------


## riba76

Marineczg,kakvoj koverti?
Pa on niti čokoladu ne želi primit...

----------


## marincezg

> Marineczg,kakvoj koverti?
> Pa on niti čokoladu ne želi primit...


stvarno neznam sta da vise mislim....
netko je gore komentiral da je to cisto zavlacenje, neznam zasto???
sta onda ocekuje od mene....

----------


## ljube

marincezg, ali nisi li sada bila u stimulaciji Puregonom, ovo objašnjenje za stanicu koja "zbriše" je nakon ove punkcije ili prije za prirodnjake? 
Koliko je bilo folikula na folikulometriji?

----------


## marincezg

> marincezg, ali nisi li sada bila u stimulaciji Puregonom, ovo objašnjenje za stanicu koja "zbriše" je nakon ove punkcije ili prije za prirodnjake? 
> Koliko je bilo folikula na folikulometriji?


da sad sam bila u stimulaciji sa puregonima, i bio je prazan folikul, samo je jedan i bio
a ono kad su obadva puta zbrisale je bilo u prirodnjacima...

----------


## ljube

marincezg, stvarno mi je žao što je tako ispalo, ne znam što utješno reći nakon svega, nadam se da će s Klomifenom biti više sreće

----------


## marincezg

> marincezg, stvarno mi je žao što je tako ispalo, ne znam što utješno reći nakon svega, nadam se da će s Klomifenom biti više sreće


iskreno receno ne nadam se nesto previse niti sa klomifenima....
jer isto cu dobiti 1-2 js najvise, jedino me muci to sta sam imala 3x
do sad transfer ali nedolazi do trudnoce...

----------


## Sandra1971

Marincezg da li te dr.u medjuvremenu slao na neke dodatne pretrage?

----------


## Ajvi

> bokić…pratim vas već duže vrijeme, pa da vas pozdravim… 
> ajvi, mi smo zajedno bile na transfer…znam, neće biti nikakva utjeha ali ni moje 2 mrvice se nisu primile mame – beta čista 0! idući mjesec me čeka FET, pod uvjetom da uspiju probuditi mrvicu koja je ostala… ah…


Prvo ti želim dobrodošlicu na forum (dok ne skupiš više postova objavljivat će se ovako sa zakašnjenjem).
Drugo, žao mi je što su i tvoji malci odustali.
I treće,  :fige:   da za mjesec dana bude dobitni FET!

----------


## Argente

marincezg, ja sam rekla da mi to zvuči kao izvlačenje - nisam ciljala na to da bi on (tko je on, BTW? dr.A.?) bolje obavio postupak da si mu dala kovertu ili čokoladu, nego na to da se izvlači od odgovornosti za dva neuspjela postupka.
Ne znam čemu, poznato je da je u prirodnjacima velik rizik da folikul prsne prije nego ga upecaju jer nema supresije koja bi to spriječila. Nije bilo potrebe svaljivati krivicu na tvoje jajne stanice, to se on valjda našao dužan nekako se opravdati pa eto...izbaljezgao nešto. Možda je bila i neshvaćena šala.

----------


## piki

*Ajvi, mimadz* držite se cure i ~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*Mona22* za uspješan postupak s velikom, lijepom betom za dva tjedna!
Jesmo li ti, marince i ja bile skupa u sali u jednom od prošlih pokušaja?
*marince* stvarno mi je žao, grlim te draga! Kad vidim ovo još jedan pokušaj i gotovo stisne me oko srca, pa pretpostavljam da ti je teško jer i bez tog opterećenja "još jednom" je teško. Hoćeš li prije tog postupka ići na kakve konzultacije da se sve detaljno dogovori prije ili samo dođeš i u one 2 min. koliko traje razgovor se sve dogovori? Zanima me imaju li oni kakav "alert" tamo za takve slučajeve, nešto boldano, zacrvenjeno ili slično pa da više pažnje pridaju. Znam da bi uvijek svakoj od nas, bez obzira koji nam je pokušaj ili koliko nam je godina tj. mjeseci ostalo do one granične 42, trebali pokloniti max. pažnju ali nekak si mislim da uz onu svu gužvu to baš i nije tako.
Pozdrav svima drage moje a posebno našoj dragoj pikalici bubekici!

----------


## marincezg

> Marincezg da li te dr.u medjuvremenu slao na neke dodatne pretrage?


nije me slao, a ja nisam niti trazila jer neznam sta da trazim...

----------


## mona22

> *Ajvi, mimadz* držite se cure i ~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
> *Mona22* za uspješan postupak s velikom, lijepom betom za dva tjedna!
> Jesmo li ti, marince i ja bile skupa u sali u jednom od prošlih pokušaja?
> *marince* stvarno mi je žao, grlim te draga! Kad vidim ovo još jedan pokušaj i gotovo stisne me oko srca, pa pretpostavljam da ti je teško jer i bez tog opterećenja "još jednom" je teško. Hoćeš li prije tog postupka ići na kakve konzultacije da se sve detaljno dogovori prije ili samo dođeš i u one 2 min. koliko traje razgovor se sve dogovori? Zanima me imaju li oni kakav "alert" tamo za takve slučajeve, nešto boldano, zacrvenjeno ili slično pa da više pažnje pridaju. Znam da bi uvijek svakoj od nas, bez obzira koji nam je pokušaj ili koliko nam je godina tj. mjeseci ostalo do one granične 42, trebali pokloniti max. pažnju ali nekak si mislim da uz onu svu gužvu to baš i nije tako.
> Pozdrav svima drage moje a posebno našoj dragoj pikalici bubekici!


Da draga bile smo skupa u 7 mjescu...nadam se da će ovaj put scenarij biti drugačiji za obe ...mislim da sam negdje pročitala da ideš idući mjesec u postupak tako da ti želim puno sreće  :fige:

----------


## marincezg

> *Ajvi, mimadz* držite se cure i ~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
> *Mona22* za uspješan postupak s velikom, lijepom betom za dva tjedna!
> Jesmo li ti, marince i ja bile skupa u sali u jednom od prošlih pokušaja?
> *marince* stvarno mi je žao, grlim te draga! Kad vidim ovo još jedan pokušaj i gotovo stisne me oko srca, pa pretpostavljam da ti je teško jer i bez tog opterećenja "još jednom" je teško. Hoćeš li prije tog postupka ići na kakve konzultacije da se sve detaljno dogovori prije ili samo dođeš i u one 2 min. koliko traje razgovor se sve dogovori? Zanima me imaju li oni kakav "alert" tamo za takve slučajeve, nešto boldano, zacrvenjeno ili slično pa da više pažnje pridaju. Znam da bi uvijek svakoj od nas, bez obzira koji nam je pokušaj ili koliko nam je godina tj. mjeseci ostalo do one granične 42, trebali pokloniti max. pažnju ali nekak si mislim da uz onu svu gužvu to baš i nije tako.
> Pozdrav svima drage moje a posebno našoj dragoj pikalici bubekici!


da bile smo zajedno u 2 mj ove god.  vjerovala ili ne nije mi tesko sta cu jos ici samo jednom
 mozda grubo zvucim ali mi se nekak cini da ce mi biti lakse kad taj teret skinem sa leđa
mislim na ta iscekivanja, neuspjehe, i razocarenje.......
nije mi nista rekao da dođem na jos jedne konzultacije nego da dođem
3 dc gore u 2 mj sljedece god. i to je to...

----------


## Inesz

marnice,
je li tebi prostaje još samo jedan postupak na teret hzzo-a?

----------


## marincezg

> marnice,
> je li tebi prostaje još samo jedan postupak na teret hzzo-a?


ne nego zbog mojih god. u 5 mj sljedece god punim 42.
 mozda bi i mogla najvise 2 postupka napraviti...jos cemo o tome razgovarati
dr. mi je rekao jos davno da sa stimulacijiom ne reagiram prenajbolje
i dobijem 1-2 folikula a onda je kao bolje ici u prirodnjake

----------


## Sandra1971

Piki, nemaju oznaceno tko je zadnji put i nema odvojenog vremena ni posebnih tretmana. Marincezg, tako sam i ja mislila, ali sad bi SVE dala za još jedan pokušaj, nema mirenja s tim da je gotovo...a mislila sam kao i ti...

----------


## piki

sandra zar stvarno?!?! To znači da im treba posebno napomenuti ako ne vide i kao i uvijek nadati se najboljem. Nadam se da ćeš ti nešto "iskemijati" da možete probati i privatno (ili dobiti na lotu).
marince ako ti je rođendan u 5. mj. to znači da možeš i još jedan prirodnjak zgurati poslije. Ovo sad i malo razočaranje nakon neuspjeha govori iz tebe; proći će te za par dana pa ćeš opet biti u iščekivanju sljedećeg postupka! Možda da malo prosurfaš za neku pomoć u popravljanju kvalitete i kvantitete js. Znam da će iskusne forumašice sa puno postupaka iza sebe odmahnuti rukom na ovo ali možeš probati ubaciti neke dodatke, prestati pušiti ako pušiš ili sl. Ima svakakvih iskustavai preporuka i imaš taman 3 mj. za pokušati.

----------


## piki

> Da draga bile smo skupa u 7 mjescu...nadam se da će ovaj put scenarij biti drugačiji za obe ...mislim da sam negdje pročitala da ideš idući mjesec u postupak tako da ti želim puno sreće


hvala draga
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice u labu!

----------


## Sandra1971

Stvarno *Piki* sve sam to prošla u svibnju (kad sam mislila da je zadnji) i u srpnju (kad je stvarno bio zadnji pokušaj), tako da točno znam što se sad događa s našom Marincezg....a "bježali" su nam folikuli i u stimuliranim i u prirodnim postupcima (sve uz štopericu)...

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje, samo da vas pozdravim i poželim da ovi postupci u kojima ste sada ili za koje se spremate budu uspješni!!!!!!!!!!! Posebno dragim curama koje se bore i sa vremenom zbog godina... 

Poseban pozdrav i  :fige:  Piki, bubekica...

Sandra, kako si mi ti? Hocete li uspjeti još pokušati i privatno pa da obogatite svijet za jednog malog bajkera?

----------


## marincezg

> sandra zar stvarno?!?! To znači da im treba posebno napomenuti ako ne vide i kao i uvijek nadati se najboljem. Nadam se da ćeš ti nešto "iskemijati" da možete probati i privatno (ili dobiti na lotu).
> marince ako ti je rođendan u 5. mj. to znači da možeš i još jedan prirodnjak zgurati poslije. Ovo sad i malo razočaranje nakon neuspjeha govori iz tebe; proći će te za par dana pa ćeš opet biti u iščekivanju sljedećeg postupka! Možda da malo prosurfaš za neku pomoć u popravljanju kvalitete i kvantitete js. Znam da će iskusne forumašice sa puno postupaka iza sebe odmahnuti rukom na ovo ali možeš probati ubaciti neke dodatke, prestati pušiti ako pušiš ili sl. Ima svakakvih iskustavai preporuka i imaš taman 3 mj. za pokušati.


gle mnogo mi je cura reklo da se js nemogu popraviti sa nikakvim dodacima i dr. mi je to rekao
neznam sta bi ti rekla, ne pusim,  ne pijem kavu svaki dan, uzimam tu i tam nesto za imunitet(zelena magma)
pila sam folnu sa dodacima minerala i vitamina 3 mj. (7,8,i 9mj)
bila sam prije koristila maticnu mljec u pastilama....
draga moja tu ti je najveci problem  god. proizvodnje nis drugo  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Nije da nema nesto u tome, al ta naša godina proizvodnje ispada da je najvažniji i najbolji, a i najkraci izgovor za neuspjeh postupka  :Sad:  123 beba, možda dobijemo na lotu... Pa stigne mali biker  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> ne nego zbog mojih god. u 5 mj sljedece god punim 42.
>  mozda bi i mogla najvise 2 postupka napraviti...jos cemo o tome razgovarati
> dr. mi je rekao jos davno da sa stimulacijiom ne reagiram prenajbolje
> i dobijem 1-2 folikula a onda je kao bolje ici u prirodnjake



marnice,

ja bih na tvom mjestu odmah zakazala konzultacije sa doktorom i razgovarala o novim postupcima. ne bih čekala da vrijeme prolazi i da dr kaže uskoro:

"evo, imate 42 godine i više nemate pravo na postupke".

iskoristi sve na što imaš pravo, ne povlači se, budi odlučna i daj doktoru do znanja da želiš iskoristiti sve postupke na koje imaš pravo.


*kakve si stimulacije do sada imala? kakve protokole? kakvi su ti amh i fsh? 
*
neka te uzme čim prije u postupak, pažljivo evaluira tvoje stanje i odredi protokol koji bi mogao odgovarati tvojem statusu.

idi odmah sljedeći tjedan na VV na konzultacije.

prije toga ja bih otišla i nekom privatnom mpo-ovcu na konzultacije, tek toliko da imaš i drugo mišljenje.

----------


## Inesz

marnice,
razmišljam.... ako zbilja ne možete ni u stimuliranim postupcima dobiti više od 1 stanice i ako su nalazi tako loši... donacija  js možda?


ako vam je to opcija, neka dr napiše preporuku za donaciju.

----------


## žužy

Evo,ja jučer upoznala doktora A  :Smile:  Pregledao me ultrazvukom,rekao mi da imam blago srcoliku maternicu što mi je novost.MM s-gram odličan i nije potrebna daljnja obrada,a ja se moram pojaviti sljedeči 3. dc na vađenju hrpe hormona i mogu vam reči da se jako veselim tome  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Žužy bravo !!!  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Evo da i ovdje prijavim dvije mrvice na čuvanju :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Hvala ti Bože! Samo još da se prime...

----------


## popsy15

> Evo,ja jučer upoznala doktora A  Pregledao me ultrazvukom,rekao mi da imam blago srcoliku maternicu što mi je novost.MM s-gram odličan i nije potrebna daljnja obrada,a ja se moram pojaviti sljedeči 3. dc na vađenju hrpe hormona i mogu vam reči da se jako veselim tome


žužy, što ti je točno dr rekao za srcoliku? Naime, meni on na zadnjem pregledu nije ništa vidio ,al na 3D se vidi neki septum oko 1 cm kao arkuatna pa se bojim da će me poslat na histeroskopiju   :Undecided:

----------


## Kjara

> Evo da i ovdje prijavim dvije mrvice na čuvanju
> Hvala ti Bože! Samo još da se prime...


I nama dvije vracene ....ma naravno da ce se primiti. Misli m da smo lezale jedna do druge bila sam prva  a ti druga na ET ili?

----------


## žužy

*popsy*,rekao mi je da imam lagano zavaljenu maternicu,što me jako začudilo jer mi nakon tih tisuću do sad obavljenih ultrazvuka nitko nikad nije spomenuo tako nešto..onda mi je rukama pokazao kruškolik izgled maternice i moju,lagano srcoliku.Ali naglasio je da je to toliko malo da ćemo za sad staviti sa strane i tek ako sve ispucamo a do trudnoće ipak ne dođe,onda čemo na histeroskopiju.I rekao je da bi volio da obavim 3D uzv,ne inzistira,ali nebi bilo loše.
Ako je tebi na 3D vidljiv septum,možda nebi bilo loše da se konzult. s njim oko histero...imaš dogovoren pregled?

----------


## popsy15

žužy, meni je na 3D ustanovljena pregrada cca 1 cm, sve se fino vidi, a on nije vidio već je vidio neki mali polip kojeg sad više izgleda nema. Ja radije nebi na histero ako ne moram  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Kika222,Kjara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne bete  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> žužy, meni je na 3D ustanovljena pregrada cca 1 cm, sve se fino vidi, a on nije vidio već je vidio neki mali polip kojeg sad više izgleda nema. Ja radije nebi na histero ako ne moram


 :Undecided:  Neznam kaj da ti velim..razgovaraj s njim,pokaži mu nalaz i čuj kaj savjetuje.Možda neće biti potrebna histero. :fige:

----------


## kika222

> I nama dvije vracene ....ma naravno da ce se primiti. Misli m da smo lezale jedna do druge bila sam prva  a ti druga na ET ili?


Da ja sam plava šiškica :Smile:  :Smile:  super !!! Sretno ti bilo!!!!

----------


## popsy15

> Neznam kaj da ti velim..razgovaraj s njim,pokaži mu nalaz i čuj kaj savjetuje.Možda neće biti potrebna histero.


A da, tako će biti, šta bude bude, samo još da dođem do njega :D, nedaju mi bakterije već mjesecima

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Evo,ja jučer upoznala doktora A  Pregledao me ultrazvukom,rekao mi da imam blago srcoliku maternicu što mi je novost.MM s-gram odličan i nije potrebna daljnja obrada,a ja se moram pojaviti sljedeči 3. dc na vađenju hrpe hormona i mogu vam reči da se jako veselim tome


Žužy koji dan ciklusa si išla na pregled?Ja trebam prvo nazvat kad dobim menstruaciju i onda će mi reči kad će me naručit za prvi pregled

----------


## pirica

zna li se kada na vv idu na go u 12.mj?

----------


## bubekica

> zna li se kada na vv idu na go u 12.mj?


obicno od bozica do tri kralja.

*anitsirk* na prvi pregled dolazis 8dc.

----------


## pirica

> obicno od bozica do tri kralja.
> 
> *anitsirk* na prvi pregled dolazis 8dc.


znam da je obicno tako, mislila sam da se vec zna datum do kojeg ce primat (datum 1.dc)

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> obicno od bozica do tri kralja.
> 
> *anitsirk* na prvi pregled dolazis 8dc.


Hvala Bubekica, možda sam več to i pitala...ma več mi se sve pobrkalo, samo nikak da dođe taj dan

----------


## žužy

> Žužy koji dan ciklusa si išla na pregled?Ja trebam prvo nazvat kad dobim menstruaciju i onda će mi reči kad će me naručit za prvi pregled


Da,tak sam i ja..nazvala prvi dc i rečeno mi je da dođem 8. dc.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> znam da je obicno tako, mislila sam da se vec zna datum do kojeg ce primat (datum 1.dc)


nazovi ih iduci tjedan, mozda vec i znaju. kalkuliras za fet?

----------


## pirica

> nazovi ih iduci tjedan, mozda vec i znaju. kalkuliras za fet?


da

----------


## ifkaa

ŽELIM SE ISPRIČATI SVIMA KOJE SAM UVRIJEDILA SA LINKOM KOJI SAM STAVILA. STVAR JE MOG NE ZNANJA I ŽELJE DA POMOGNEM A NISAM ZNALA TKO STOJI IZA TOGA. STVARNO MI JE ŽAO, NIJE BILO NAMJERNO I NADAM SE DA ĆETE MI OPROSTITI. UŽASNO MI JE NEUGODNO VEĆ PRI SAMOM PISANJU OVE PORUKE AL TO JE NAJMANJE ŠTO MOGU SADA NAPRAVITI.  :Crying or Very sad:  JEDNA SAM OD SVIH KOJE SU U POSTUPCIMA OPLODNJE A NASJELA SAM NA LIJEPO SLOŽEN TEKST. JOŠ JEDNOM SVIMA ISPRIKA. POZDRAV

----------


## ljube

Ifkaa, ako je bilo iz neznanja isprika je prihvaćena.
Teško je osobama koje se pate i bore s neplodnošću biti stalno i iznova metom napada jedne marginalne, ali glasne i agresivne skupine koja nas neplodne parove, naše liječnike i biologe proziva da smo ubojice nerođene djece.

----------


## amazonka

Potpisujem ljube, i fer je da prihvatimo ispriku.
I užasavam se što takvi agresivni manipulatori stvarno ne biraju sredstva.

----------


## marincezg

> marnice,
> 
> ja bih na tvom mjestu odmah zakazala konzultacije sa doktorom i razgovarala o novim postupcima. ne bih čekala da vrijeme prolazi i da dr kaže uskoro:
> 
> "evo, imate 42 godine i više nemate pravo na postupke".
> 
> iskoristi sve na što imaš pravo, ne povlači se, budi odlučna i daj doktoru do znanja da želiš iskoristiti sve postupke na koje imaš pravo.
> 
> 
> ...


draga moja....
kako da iskoristim sve postupke na koje imam pravo kad moram imati pauzu između...
zato mi je valjda i rekao da dođem u 2 mj. 2014 zbog toga sta sam sad  bila na puregonima
to je moje misljenje...
do sad sam koristila klomifene, pa jednom gonale, pa menopure, 
i uvjek 1 js ili eventualno 2
neznamkakvi su amh i fsh jer nemogu naci te nalaze

----------


## marincezg

> marnice,
> razmišljam.... ako zbilja ne možete ni u stimuliranim postupcima dobiti više od 1 stanice i ako su nalazi tako loši... donacija  js možda?
> 
> 
> ako vam je to opcija, neka dr napiše preporuku za donaciju.


da napomenul mi je donaciju js i usvajanje djeteta ali jos se sa muzem
nisam konkretno dogovorila sta cemo i kako....

----------


## marincezg

> Kika222,Kjara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne bete


X

----------


## Kjara

Kika naravno i tebi sretno
Meni beta 13.11.sad treba docekat taj dan...
Curke moje zelim vam svima srecu  i da ubrzo sve postanete trudnice,a trudnicama skolsku trudnocu.

Bubekica ipak se nismo vidjele,A je dosla tocno u 8 ti si mozda bila i gotova,sto je rekla doktorica?

----------


## Argente

marince, koliko ti je postupaka po novom zakonu ostalo? Ako sam dobro skužila, potrošila si 2 prirodnjaka i 1 stimulirani, dakle ostala su ti 3 stimulirana koja ne stigneš potrošiti.
OK, u stimulirani si rekla još jedan da ideš, a da onda ona preostala 2 koja ne stigneš iskoristiti zamijeniš za prirodnjake? Njih možeš iskoristiti u pauzi...pa ako još ima smisla podebljati ih klomifenima, možeš u ovih preostalih 6 mjeseci stvoriti 3 šanse umjesto jedne...

----------


## Inesz

hzzo odobrava donacije ženama do 42. godine.

----------


## bubekica

*kjara* otisla sam malo prije 8. buduci sam dosla prva prije 7 (srela se sa sestrom na hodniku), prva sam bila i na redu kad je dr. pocela prozivati. ne kaze nis pametno, samo da sve izgleda odlicno, buduci je 6dc nisam htjela ispitivati, budem sutra. a valjda cemo dobit koji folikul  :Laughing:

----------


## nova21

Šta mislite jel mogu na folikulometriju doći poslije 10? Jel bi me primili?

----------


## bubekica

Vjerojatno da, ali trebala si im to jucer najaviti. Kak je jucer proslo?

----------


## nova21

doktoria rekla da će bit nešto al pošto su jajnici izrazito policistični da sve ide sporije, ne da mi se 1 dan prije ić u zg da dođem ujutro u pol 8 gore.

----------


## Kadauna

Marinezg, jel doktor tebi tek sad ili vec ranije spominjao donaciju jajnih stanica i posvajanje kao opciju odnosno jel ti vec ranije govorio da je situacija kod tebe losa s zalihom jajnih stanica?

Vuk Vrhovec je stvarno skrt s informacijama i posebno Alebic je uvijek i bio, uzasno mi je zao sto ti recimo ne znas svoj AMH i FSH a samim time uopce kakve su ti sanse da uspijes s vlastitim jajnim stanicama, mozda te je mnogo ranije trebalo navigirati prema donaciji......  Gotovo isto vrijedi i za Sandru 1971, mozda vam je trebalo otvoreno reci da su sanse vise nego male pa Vas je ranije trebalo uputiti prema donaciji........  Ovako ne znate pravo stanje i nadate se novim postupcima a mozda je trebalo jednostavno krenuti drugim putevima ranije. 

A bolnica Vuk Vrhovec, evo saljem jos jednom ono cega se posebno Vuk Vrhovec jako drzi, a to je utjerivanje ovjerenog

*OBRAZAC PRISTANKA KORISNIKA PRAVA NA MEDICINSKI POMOGNUTU OPLODNJU ZA PROVOĐENJE POSTUPKA MEDICINSKI POMOGNUTE OPLODNJE* koji kaze: 






> Izjavljujem/o da smo obaviješteni i o mogućim oblicima prirodnog planiranja obitelji, o mogućnostima liječenja neplodnosti te o drugim načinima ostvarenja roditeljstva.

----------


## Sandra1971

Kadauna, nikad nije spomenuo donaciju... Mi smo jednom razgovarali o donaciji i posvajanju, ali ne kao pacijent i liječnik, već vise sto mislimo o tome s profesionalne strane i gotovo kao frendovi, ali ne kao opciju za nas! Meni je dr. A. zaista bio ok, al sam ja sad ogorčena na sve pa malo i na njega sto nismo uspjeli ništa...i sto nismo ništa uspjeli utvrditi da je uzrok neplodnosti...

----------


## Inesz

sandra draga,
koliko dugo ste vi pokušavali ostvariti spontanu trudnoću a koliko dugo ste bili u mpo?

----------


## Sandra1971

Inesz, od 2009.,a u MPO smo bili od ožujka 2012.do srpnja 2013.

----------


## marincezg

[QUOTE=Kadauna;2509263]Marinezg, jel doktor tebi tek sad ili vec ranije spominjao donaciju jajnih stanica i posvajanje kao opciju odnosno jel ti vec ranije govorio da je situacija kod tebe losa s zalihom jajnih stanica?

Vuk Vrhovec je stvarno skrt s informacijama i posebno Alebic je uvijek i bio, uzasno mi je zao sto ti recimo ne znas svoj AMH i FSH a samim time uopce kakve su ti sanse da uspijes s vlastitim jajnim stanicama, mozda te je mnogo ranije trebalo navigirati prema donaciji......  Gotovo isto vrijedi i za Sandru 1971, mozda vam je trebalo otvoreno reci da su sanse vise nego male pa Vas je ranije trebalo uputiti prema donaciji........  Ovako ne znate pravo stanje i nadate se novim postupcima a mozda je trebalo jednostavno krenuti drugim putevima ranije. 

A bolnica Vuk Vrhovec, evo saljem jos jednom ono cega se posebno Vuk Vrhovec jako drzi, a to je utjerivanje ovjerenog

[COLOR=#000000]*OBRAZAC PRISTANKA KORISNIKA PRAVA NA MEDICINSKI POMOGNUTU OPLODNJU ZA PROVOĐENJE POSTUPKA MEDICINSKI POMOGNUTE OPLODNJE* koji kaze: 



[/C
sOLOR][/QUOTE

spomenul mi je sad donaciju i posvojenj...mada sam ja znala i ranije da bi mogli i posvojiti ako hocem...a a za slabu rezwrvu js mi je rekao jos prije 3 god i to skoro svaki put napomene kad se vidimo...mozda dr. a nema petlje mi rec cuj sanse su vam 0.5 %...bila su i 3 transfera do sad ali nedolazi do t. 
Neznam zasto me nije slao na detaljnije pretrage

----------


## Inesz

> Kadauna, nikad nije spomenuo donaciju... Mi smo jednom razgovarali o donaciji i posvajanju, ali ne kao pacijent i liječnik, već vise sto mislimo o tome s profesionalne strane i gotovo kao frendovi, ali ne kao opciju za nas! Meni je dr. A. zaista bio ok, al sam ja sad ogorčena na sve pa malo i na njega sto *nismo uspjeli ništa...i sto nismo ništa uspjeli utvrditi da je uzrok neplodnosti...*


Sandra  :Heart: , otpusti ogorčenost i ljutnju. Vjerojatno i sama znaš gdje je uzrok neplodnosti. Visoke reproduktivne godine. Priroda nije blaga ni milosrdna prema ženama kad je u pitanju reprodukcija. Optimalno vrijeme za imati djecu za žene završava već oko 30. rođendana, a nakon 35. plodnost se rapidno smanjuje... šanse za imati dijete sve su manje i manje. Zašto? Odgovor leži u naglom smanjivanju broja i kvalitete jajnih stanica i naglom porastu poremećaja u broju i strukturi kromosoma. Okrutna je ta priroda, jer čak kad i 40-godišnjakinje ostvare trudnoću spontanim putem ili pomoću MPO, postotak spontanih pobačaja penje se i do 70%. Radi toga čak i kod žena starijih od 40 koje imaju dobru zalihu jajnih stanica i dobivaju velik broj stanica u stimulaciji, imaju transfer velikog broja embrija, šansa za imati živorođeno dijete nije veća od 10%. 

Gotovo 40% 40-godišnjakina je neplodno, naspram 5% neplodnih 25-godišnjakinja. Kad govorimo o 43-godišnjakinjama praktički je 70 % žena te dobi neplodno. Neplodnost žena starije životne dobi nije bolest već prirodno stanje. MPO gotovo da ne može   pomoći kod žena visoke dobi koje imaju praktički ispražnjenu zalihu jajnih stanica i koje  radi toga ne dobivaju više od 1-2 jajne stanice na visokim dozama stimulacije. Naravno, među ženama postoje individualne razlike, tako postoje plodne 45-godišnjakine ali i žene koje su sa u ranim tridesetim već neplodne ne zbog nekog bolesnog stanja već radi bioloških karakteristika. 

Da li je dr mogao nešto više učiniti za vas? Ne znam. 

Bili imali veću šansu za roditeljstvo da ste ranije krenuli u mpo? Vjerojatno da, ali opet svi znamo da u MPO nema garancije uspjeha.

Sandra  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

Inesz hvala na prekrasnom objasnjenju i sve apsolutno sve potpisujem. 

IVF nije svemoguc, ipak oko 20-30% parova nece uspjeti ostvariti roditeljstvo, a taj je postotak nerazmjerno veci kod parova s zenama starije dobi.

MariceZG, 3 transfera nije puno - uopce nije puno - i iskreno obzirom na dobivanje 1-2 j.s. u postupcima tim, tko zna kakve kvalitete su bili i embriji koji su transferirani. Znano je da treba oko 12 j.s. za zdravu trudnocu, pogledaj i ovu prezentaciju koja prikazuje stanje svih zena u IVF-u dakle i onih od 26 godina (koji su dio ovog prikaza ali s nesto vecim sansama nego prikazano), ali i onih s 41 g. (ali s ipak nesto ili znatno manjim sansama nego tu prikazano) a tu je prikaz da ce mozda jedna od 9 dobivenih jajnih stanica dati trudnocu: 
http://www.slideboom.com/presentatio...-mpo-zakon-los
od stranice 5 na prezentaciji. Hocu reci da nisam sigurna na koje si Marince dodatne pretrage trebala ici!?

Na Rodinom forumu ima tema 39+ i ona nije slucajno nazvana tako. Vjerujem da ste i same pratile tu temu, rijetke su trudnoce na toj temi, nisu nemoguce - dapace ali su rjedje nego na drugim temama upravo zbog onog sto je napisala Inesz koja je i sama u tim godinama a i ja sam od nedavno clanica kluba 39+. Donacija jajnih stanica se po meni cini opcija koju doktori u Hrvatskoj trebaju predloziti kad postoje indikacije za istu. Na njima je da otvoreno predloze, na pacijentima je da to prihvate ili odbace. 

Sandra1971, kazes da ste o donaciji i posvajanju pricali na neki prijateljski nacin, vise na profesionalnoj razini (ne znam cime se bavis), ali mozda je to bio nespretan pokusaj doktora da ti ukaze u potrebu donacije, mozda i nase lijecnike treba dodatno skolovati za takve otvorene razgovore. Mene uistinu jeste rastuzilo jucer sto niti ti Sandra a niti Marince ne znate svoj status hormona pa samim time i situaciju kakva je. 

Da ste recimo znale da su sanse za uspjeh vlastitim jajnim stanicama ispod 1% i da ce vam trebati 100 prirodnjaka kako biste mozda ostvarili trudnocu, biste li uopce krenuli u IVF s vlastitim stanicama ili biste razmislili o donaciji j.s. i IVF-u tim putem kad je mogucnost zaceca 50%?

Mislim da je slicna situacija i u drugim klinikama, tesko nasi lijecnici progovaraju o potrebi donacije i to mislim jeste nesto sto moramo promijeniti u Hrvatskoj. 

Ovako ukucavamo bezbroj postupaka, bezbroj nadanja, puno energije i emocija s upitnim rezultatima.  A na donaciju j.s. imamo pravo do 42. godine zivota. 

Stoga jos jednom, ponavljam, doktori nas moraju i po nekoj moralnoj obavezi ali i sukladno zakonu obavijestiti o mogucnostima lijecenja neplodnosti te o drugim nacinima ostvarenja roditeljstva.

----------


## Sandra1971

Mislim da je nas dr.A. dovoljno otvoren da ne okolisa u svezi tih stvari  :Smile:  ne znam za druge doktore... mislim da bi mi rekao da je to jedina šansa, a nije-rekao je da šanse ima(naravno da su smanjene) ali...necemo biti ni prvi ni zadnji par koji nisu uspjeli i ciji zivot ide dalje bez djece...

----------


## mary1107

Cure drage,imam jedno pitanjce..Jel zna neka od vas treba li uputnica za podizanje nalaza od hormona i spermiograma?Jednom sam u Petrovu isla po neki nalaz pa mi ga nisu dali jer nisam imala uputnicu..kakva je situacija na VV?Hvala

----------


## Sandra1971

Draga *mary1107* ako ste imali uputnicu kada ste radili te pretrage, za podizanje nalaza ti ne treba nikakva nova uputnica.... ako je na VV nešto drugačije od kak sam ja tamo bila, neka me neka od cura ispravi ....

----------


## nova21

ja sam vadila hormone preko humane i nalaze je doktor pregledao sljedeći ciklus kad sam bila na pregledu

----------


## nova21

> ja sam vadila hormone preko humane i nalaze je doktor pregledao sljedeći ciklus kad sam bila na pregledu


znači trebala mi je za pregled uputnica

----------


## slavonika

Pozdrav svima,evo pridružujem se k vama,da ne duljim mm i ja planiramo put vv,imamo kćer 9 god a druga beba ne dolazi nikako pa je vrijeme da se nešto poduzme.Nismo nikada išli u nikakvu kliniku pa nam je sve to novo  :Shock:  ali valjda ćemo se snaći. Za sada sam ja radila nalaze hormona koji su ok, ali vidim da priznaju nalaze samo sa vv no nema veze idemo polako

----------


## Sandra1971

Da, za podizanje nalaza ne trebaš nista,ali ako ideš s nalazima na pregled onda ti treba uputnica  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

jel neko u ponedjeljak gore

----------


## bubekica

> jel neko u ponedjeljak gore


Jesam  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

ujutro ili?

----------


## bubekica

> ujutro ili?


Da, u pol 8, nadam se zadnja folikulometrija.

----------


## Kadauna

ma  Sandra1971, ne zelim uopce da me krivo shvatis - ne mislim ja da se bez djece ne moze voditi lijep i ugodan zivot, dapace - brat mi zivi takav zivot svjesno i pokusavanja, ali mislim da lijecnik ala Alebic koji na folikulometriji ne govori koliko se folikula razvija - koji tebi usput spominje donaciju i posvajanje, nisam bas sigurna da bi otvoreno progovorio o donaciji...... mozda grijesim, pa nek se javi ona pacijentica kojoj je otvoreno i jedino sugerirao donaciju j.s.

----------


## mary1107

Hvala vam puno cure!

----------


## mona22

Od danas na čuvanju male mrvice

----------


## kika222

Sretno ti mona22~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:  da uskoro budeš trbušasta :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Kadauna  :Smile:  nisam krivo shvatila, sve 5... A znam ja da me naceo zub vremena  :Smile:   :Smile:  Nije on usput spomenuo, već sam ja nesto spomenula pa smo malo procavrljali!  :Smile:  Mona sretno, da uskoro javis + i ogromnu betu!!!

----------


## marincezg

sretno mona....

----------


## Kjara

mona sretno,vibrice za lijepu betu

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure

----------


## riba76

Mona  :fige: 
Ima li koji smrzlić?

----------


## mona22

> Mona 
> Ima li koji smrzlić?


Da jos 4(2x2)

----------


## nova21

bubekice onda se vidimo, mislim da ću bit gore već oko 6

----------


## Inesz

> Od danas na čuvanju male mrvice


Mona, sretno!
Hajde, molim te, popuni našu forumsku statistiku:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## Malabibi

Cure ja sam juce bila na vadjenju hormona i sljedeći ciklus smo na  AIH, ako nalaz bude ok...moze male upute kakva je procedura kod tog postupka? Hvala

----------


## riba76

Mona-bravo!!!

----------


## analoneta

analoneta je od sutra PIKALICAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    mona super sad samo da beturina bude ogromnaaaa ...znaci mi smo se srele danas   :Smile:   još jedno pitanjce samo...el ce biti problem da se ja pikam u 5:30 svako jutro...da nije prerano....joj zaboravila pitati sestru ato mi bilo najbitnije da pitam i zaboravih...da napomenem nisam se pikala od lani  ali onda sam se pikala oko 8 ujutro a sad bi radi posla trebala oko pola 6....

----------


## bubekica

Problem su oni dani kad te pikaju sestre, jer te one pikaju oko 8, a razmak smije biti plus minus sat vremena. Svidio mi se tvoj medaljon, ali mi je bilo neugodno uletiti  :Wink:

----------


## analoneta

> Problem su oni dani kad te pikaju sestre, jer te one pikaju oko 8, a razmak smije biti plus minus sat vremena. Svidio mi se tvoj medaljon, ali mi je bilo neugodno uletiti


ahahahaaaaa pa sto nisi!!!!!!!!!!!!!    procitale ste me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## analoneta

> Problem su oni dani kad te pikaju sestre, jer te one pikaju oko 8, a razmak smije biti plus minus sat vremena. Svidio mi se tvoj medaljon, ali mi je bilo neugodno uletiti


ahahahaaaaa pa sto nisi!!!!!!!!!!!!!    procitale ste me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nova21

nadam se da će sutra bit zadnja folikulometria  :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

Pozdrav curke! pitanje: dali se VV čeka za lijekove...mislim,postoji li lista čekanja , te koliki su vam otprilike razmaci između postupaka ... naravno ako se ne radi o missed-u ? puno hvala !  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

> Pozdrav curke! pitanje: dali se VV čeka za lijekove...mislim,postoji li lista čekanja , te koliki su vam otprilike razmaci između postupaka ... naravno ako se ne radi o missed-u ? puno hvala !


Draga kleopatra, ne čeka se na lijekove.. Dođeš na prvi pregled, obaviš pretrage i u roku od 5mj možeš u postupak ak je sve ok( nema cisti)... I ja sam zato otišla sa SD jer godinu dana čekanja na lijekove nije malo... Sretno ti bilo!!!

----------


## bubekica

*kika* odakle taj rok od 5mj? to ovisi o tome koliko treba za sakupljanje nalaza, nekima 2 mjeseca, nekima duze.

----------


## kika222

Pa netko može i prije, ja sam računala otprilike pošto mora biti razmak između postupaka oko 6 mj.. U svakom sl prije ćeš doć na red nego na SD!!!

----------


## mima235

Razmak između postupaka je 3-4mjeseca što opet ovisi o situaciji.

----------


## Inesz

> Pa netko može i prije, ja sam računala otprilike pošto mora biti razmak između postupaka oko 6 mj.. U svakom sl prije ćeš doć na red nego na SD!!!


Ne mora biti razmak između stimuliranih 6 mjeseci. Može i dosta kraće. To sa razmacima od 6 mjeseci ima samo kod nas, to naši liječnici rade da bi smanjili pritisak na klinike radi dugih lista čekanja.

----------


## Ajvi

Meni je od prvog pregleda do prvog postupka prošlo 6 mjeseci, ali da je sve bilo ok, mogla sam početi i za manje od 2. Na 1. pregledu sam bila početkom travnja i trebala sam u postupak već krajem svibnja, ali tad hormoni nisu bili ok. Onda još mjesec odgode zbog hormona, pa godišnji, pa ona glupa odgoda zbog kongresa i konačno u listopadu sam dočekala početak (i kraj).
U novi postupak nadam se idem u siječnju, što je dakle 4. ciklus nakon ovog neuspješnog postupka.
Netko je pitao kako rade oko Božića/ng. Meni piše da se javim 3dc iza 11. siječnja, a kako taj datum nema nikakve veze s eventualnim početkom mog ciklusa, možda ima veze s doktorovim odsutstvom?

----------


## nova21

ja sam ipak poslije 10 gore na fm, nadam se da će me primit

----------


## bubekica

> ja sam ipak poslije 10 gore na fm, nadam se da će me primit


problem je jedino vadjenje krvi, ne znam do kad radi lab.

----------


## nova21

mislim da rade i poslije 10

----------


## nova21

> mislim da rade i poslije 10


a i ko zna dal ću vadit krv

----------


## mima235

Labos radi do12,a poslije se vadi krv na prvom katu.

----------


## vrtirepka

prošli mjesec sam došla  3dc kod dr A. i rekao mi je da je to 1dc,,,po debljini endometrija,,,tad je i menga nešto brljavila od samog početka,vjerovatno zbog ciste
danas je krenulo curkati,,,ali uopće ne znam da li da racunam danas kao 1 dc((u srijedu trebam biti gore)) ili tek sutra((onda u četvrtak))...
nadam se da je cista pukla,,i da idem u postupak
i sta ak sad ja zeznem sa svojim računanjem,,i zakasnim ako dođem u četrvtak ujutro tamo???
da odem tamo u srijedu ujutro???ako dođem 2dc,,jel to prerano..oće me poslatri kući i reći da dođem sutra??
ufff,,,nadam se da me shvaćate :D

----------


## bubekica

bolje doci prerano nego prekasno, ja bih na tvom mjestu otisla u srijedu (danas zoves). pregledi 2. dc su uobicajena stvar ako m krene u petak, jednostavno se sama krenes pikati 3dc, umjesto da ti sestra da prvu injekciju.

meni je u srijedu punkcija, da prijavim, jel  :Smile:

----------


## vrtirepka

ufff,,, hvala bubekice <3....
tako sam i ja nekako mislila.....
sretno,,,i svim ostalim curkama...

----------


## saan

Bubekice sretno na punkciji da dobiješ lijepe js. :Very Happy: 
Vrtirepka sretno i tebi :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Bubekica sretno u srijedu

----------


## ljubilica

*bubi* nek je sa srećom u srijedu iako ja ne sumnjam u tvoja jajčeka  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

Došla sam samo zavibrat Bubekici!
I svim curkama sretno!

----------


## lberc

ja imam dobre vijesti,danas na ultrazvuku vidi se GV,12,5mm,s odjekom za  plod 2,8 mm,cirkulacija pozitivna,dr je nekaj spominjal da srce  kucka,ali nisam sigurna jel to ono kaj treperi ili baš kuca,malo mi se  čini rano za to,imam i jedan hematom ali veli dr da je to valjda ona  bebica kaj je odustala,dolje više ne moram na ultrazvuk osim ak hoću  onaj kombinirani probir,a to idem 18.10....nadam se da bu i dalje sve  dobro. 						

bubekice sretno na punkciji

----------


## bubekica

*lberc* divno, divno!
hvala cure na lijepim zeljama!

----------


## saan

Iberc divno!
Koliko ti je danas tjedana?

----------


## Ajvi

lberc, prekrasno! (možda je vrijeme da promijeniš potpis?  :Wink:   )
bubekice,  :fige:  za što bezbolniju i što plodonosniju punkciju

----------


## Vaki

Iberc - čestitke od srca! :Very Happy: 
Bubekica- sretno!  :Smile: 
Ostale cure, puno sreće u postupcima!  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

Saan danas mi je 5+5

----------


## Mury

Bubek,sretno!!!! 
Iberc,ti treptaji su malo srceko jer dr.A kad vidi srceko, “otpusta“ dalje tvome socijalcu :Smile: ...bas sam sretna zbog tebe,sretno do kraja!!!

----------


## Anna1

Iberc prekrasne vijesti
Bubek sretno

----------


## Sandra1971

Iberc prekrasno! Čestitam draga  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Joj cure još sam u šoku i nemrem vjerovat..još nemrem vjerovat da sam trudna. Evo ja sam dokaz da stvarno ne treba odustati i da se i dvodnevne mrve prime..ovaj put sam stvarno išla bez i trunkice nade u uspjeh i samo sam radila plan za dalje,novi postupak,čiščenje vrta,dvorišta,kuće...

----------


## kika222

> Joj cure još sam u šoku i nemrem vjerovat..još nemrem vjerovat da sam trudna. Evo ja sam dokaz da stvarno ne treba odustati i da se i dvodnevne mrve prime..ovaj put sam stvarno išla bez i trunkice nade u uspjeh i samo sam radila plan za dalje,novi postupak,čiščenje vrta,dvorišta,kuće...


Onda budem i ja mala tvojim sistemom :Smile:  možda se i meni primi :Smile: 
Čestitam ti od srca, uživajte u svakom trenu!!!!!!!!
Bubekice sretno u srijedu, bit će tu lijepih stanica  :Yes: 
Svima puuunnnnnooooo sreće želim!!!!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Joj cure još sam u šoku i nemrem vjerovat..još nemrem vjerovat da sam trudna. Evo ja sam dokaz da stvarno ne treba odustati i da se i dvodnevne mrve prime..ovaj put sam stvarno išla bez i trunkice nade u uspjeh i samo sam radila plan za dalje,novi postupak,čiščenje vrta,dvorišta,kuće...


Jupiiiiii za Iberc  :Very Happy:

----------


## arlena

> ja imam dobre vijesti,danas na ultrazvuku vidi se GV,12,5mm,s odjekom za  plod 2,8 mm,cirkulacija pozitivna,dr je nekaj spominjal da srce  kucka,ali nisam sigurna jel to ono kaj treperi ili baš kuca,malo mi se  čini rano za to,imam i jedan hematom ali veli dr da je to valjda ona  bebica kaj je odustala,dolje više ne moram na ultrazvuk osim ak hoću  onaj kombinirani probir,a to idem 18.10....nadam se da bu i dalje sve  dobro. 						
> 
> bubekice sretno na punkciji


Prekrasno lberc  :Zaljubljen: 
Sretno do kraja!!!

----------


## mona22

Iberc cestitam

----------


## Kjara

Iberc cestitam i zelim ti dosadni i skolski nastavak trudnoce :Smile: 
Bubekice sretno u srijedu

----------


## Kjara

Kika kako si,jel mirujes? Ja pocela setati i neke lagane poslice raditi,brze ce mi vrijeme proci bar se nadam...jedva cekam

----------


## kika222

Mirujem, većinom  :Smile:  pretpostavljam da je tebi sa djetetom to malo teže izvedivo :Smile:  sutra nam je 5dnt, pošto si imala blastice jel primjećuješ neke promjene? Ko zadnji put?? Sretno!!! :Bye:

----------


## Kjara

Nista kao zadnji put,ali onda mi je i punkcija bila jako bolna.sada hm bole me jako cice tj.danas vec manje i ponekad osjetim probadanje u lijevom jajniku i donjem dijelu trbuha ali mislim da je to od punkcije,a ti, osjecas kaj?

----------


## kika222

Ne,ipak sam imala transfer 2dn, pa mislim  da je prerano. I meni je punkcija bila bolna, do jučer sam još imala krvavi iscjedak.. Ja ću bit presretna ako do nedjelje ne prokrvarim, onda ću se nadat nečemu :Yes:  Odmaraj i misli pozitivno :Bye:

----------


## riba76

Iberc,predivno..uživaj!
Bubekica  :fige:  znaš li koliko je folikula?

----------


## bubekica

Ribice ma kakvi  :Undecided:

----------


## Ajvi

hm da, doc je po tom pitanju, čini se, poslovično "razgovorljiv"

----------


## Šiškica

Iberc čestitam na srčeku  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Very Happy: .

I moja D. je također dvodnevni embrij.. Ima ih ovdje puno  :Yes:

----------


## piki

*lberc* čestitke  :Very Happy: 
*bubekica* da bude što bezbolnije moguće i puno zrelih js!
*mona* ~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvu, da se primi!

----------


## mg1975

*bubekice ~~~* za puno zrelih js

----------


## Inesz

cure, 
kako se osjećate kada ne dobivate potpune informacije o mpo postpku?  npr. vidim, da je vrlo teško čak i dobiti informacije o nalazima hormona koje vas dr uputi raditi, a  tijekom samog postupka situacija je još i gora jer vam na folikulometriji ne govore točan broj i veličinu folikula. 

vidim,  svjedočite ovdje da se pacijentice ne informira precizno o broju dobivenih jajnih stanica, o tome koliko ih je zrelih , koliko nezrelih...da sljedećie dane ne dobivate precizne informacije o broju oplođenih jajnih stanica,ni  kasnijije o ukupnom broju embrija.

budi li u vama takva situacija strah, nesigurnost, sumlje možda?

sigurno jest jedno da vi kao pacijenti imate pravo dobiti sve informacije o tijeku liječenja, da nije pitanje dobre volje ili osobne naklonjenosti prema pacijentu hoće li vam liječnik i biolozi dati sve potrebne i precizne informacije. oni to naprosto moraju.

----------


## sretna 1506

> cure, 
> kako se osjećate kada ne dobivate potpune informacije o mpo postpku?  npr. vidim, da je vrlo teško čak i dobiti informacije o nalazima hormona koje vas dr uputi raditi, a  tijekom samog postupka situacija je još i gora jer vam na folikulometriji ne govore točan broj i veličinu folikula. 
> 
> vidim,  svjedočite ovdje da se pacijentice ne informira precizno o broju dobivenih jajnih stanica, o tome koliko ih je zrelih , koliko nezrelih...da sljedećie dane ne dobivate precizne informacije o broju oplođenih jajnih stanica,ni  kasnijije o ukupnom broju embrija.
> 
> budi li u vama takva situacija strah, nesigurnost, sumlje možda?
> 
> sigurno jest jedno da vi kao pacijenti imate pravo dobiti sve informacije o tijeku liječenja, da nije pitanje dobre volje ili osobne naklonjenosti prema pacijentu hoće li vam liječnik i biolozi dati sve potrebne i precizne informacije. oni to naprosto moraju.


Ja isto ne razumijem zašto na VV dr.ne daju nikakve info.,još sam čula da kad ih se pita "koliko imam folikula ili koliki je endometrij" on odgovara "ništa vam neću reći",po meni to nije u redu ,ja sa svojim dr.B gledam i komentira mi moje nalaze hormona,kad sam na folikulomet.pokazuje mi na ekranu uzv kako izgleda folikul,koliki je ,koliko na jednoj i na drugoj strani,mada ja ne razumijem sve što gledam  :Smile:  ali bar imam osjećaj ugode kad radi sa mnom i povjerenje u to što radi.A to nam je svima potrebno,samo malo pažnje jer smo osjetljive po tom pitanju,i kad vidim da cure napišu da plačući odu doma,to je strašno.

----------


## TrudyC

> vidim,  svjedočite ovdje da se pacijentice ne informira precizno o broju dobivenih jajnih stanica, o tome koliko ih je zrelih , koliko nezrelih...da sljedećie dane ne dobivate precizne informacije o broju oplođenih jajnih stanica,ni  kasnijije o ukupnom broju embrija.


Informacije o broju punktiranih stanica dobiju se odmah nakon punkcije. Čak doktorica izađe van iz sale u onu prostoriju za odmor i kaže kakva je situacija. Ostale info o stanicama i embrijima dobiju se na razgovoru s biologicom/embriologicom. 
Jučer sam ja razgovarala sa onom nižom plavušom (ima i viša plavuša) i bila je jako ljubazna, draga i topla. Sve mi je objasnila i odgovorila na sva pitanja.
Dr. A. jest malo tajnovit, ajmo tako reć, ali sve informacije dođu do pacijenata. 
Što je ugodna razlika od onog kako je bilo prije  :Cool:

----------


## mimadz

ja se ne bi složila da na VV ne daju informacije. na svako moje pitanje dobila sam i konkretan odgovor (koliko folikula, debljina endometrija…odmah po punkciji koliko js i koliko od njih je sposobno tj. adekvatno za daljnji postupak), a ne bi rekla da imam bilo kakve protekcije gore  :Smile:  mislim da je stvar u postavljanju konkretnog pitanja. tijekom folikulometrije možete i same baciti oko na ekran i otprilike same ocijeniti koliko je folikulića (čak i ako niste po profesiji zdravstveni djelatnik kao primjerica ja)….
osim toga, po vađenju hormona i dobivanja rezultata dobivate kopiju povijest bolesti gdje točno pišu vrijednosti svakog pojedinog hormona. problem je što doktor/ica s obzirom na veliki broj pacijentica nema naprosto vremena svaki pojedini hormon protumačiti sa svakom od nas. ali mislim da smo sve toliko u dubini cijele priče da se i same uspijemo informirati i složiti svoju priču na temelju povijesti bolesti i nalaza.
ne zagovaram nikoga, to je samo moje mišljenje…i mene ponekad rasrdi kada ja „dobivam“ samo pet minuta razgovora sa doc. a druga pacijentica je unutra više od 20 minuta….
inače, od prvog pregleda prošlo je pet mjeseci do prvog ivf (uključujući moje neke problemčiće i godišnje odmore)…
slažem se da dr. A ima svoj stil razgovora  :Laughing:

----------


## Sandra1971

Nikad nisam dobila tijekom postupka nikakve nalaze hormona od vadjenja krvi, a od 6 postupaka samo sam u prva 2 uopće vidjela biologe... Ako sam sto pitala,dobila sam odgovor, ali ako nisam...  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

cure jel netko zna da li je doktorica gore danas? zovem...al....

----------


## nova21

jučer je bila, zašto danas ne bi? mislim da je

----------


## Strašna

mozda je dezurna...nebi bilo prvi put...

----------


## piki

Potpisujem i trudyC i mimudz da sve info vezano uz broj js, kvalitetu, oplodnju i sl. dobijemo gore ali nažalost što se tiče hormona potrebno je postaviti konkretno pitanje. Čak ni tada nisam dobila kopiju nalaza već sam brzo sve brojke zapisala kada sam izašla van (vezano uz AMH, LH i FSH). A u toku postupka možemo baciti oko na trenutno stanje hormona dok čekamo s papirima kod sestre. Činjenica je koliko pitate toliko znate! Mislim da nas ne žele opterećivati s detaljima ako to same ne želimo. Jer dolaze cure s različitim stupnjem informiranosti. Ako se ne varam nedavno se tu javila jedna cura koja nije ni znala u kakvom je postupku, jel AIH ili stimulirani  :Shock:  pa zamislite da je njoj takvoj zbunjenoj netko išao objašnjavat koliki je estradio?!? Ipak se i same moramo malo informirati da bi znale pitati i donekle razumjeti odgovor. Ne smatram da je OK da liječnici kriju podatke od pacijenata ali koliko daleko tj. duboko u detalje moraju ići? Svaka od nas ima neku drugu granicu znanja. No u današnje vrijeme interneta malo je žalosno biti potpuno neinformiran o onome što se tijekom postupka s našim tijelom događa. Istina je i da sa svakim propalim postupkom silom prilika saznajemo sve više i tražimo sve više informacija.

----------


## piki

> cure jel netko zna da li je doktorica gore danas? zovem...al....


Ja sam ju uvijek dobila oko 13, tad je bila gotova s pacijentima. Sad je možda na pauzi.

----------


## Strašna

tnx Piki...budem probala i tako...

----------


## Strašna

Upravo sam ju dobila...pa eto i mene uskoro gore....

----------


## piki

Super Strašna! I ja čekam M za vikend pa sam isto gore drugi tjedan. Možda se sretnemo.

----------


## Strašna

O mozda da...meni je danas zadnji dan Duphastona, pa sad kad se dotična udostoji doć :Smile:

----------


## nova21

bubekice pun ti je pp

----------


## bubekica

> bubekice pun ti je pp


rijeseno  :Wink:

----------


## Ajvi

Ja isto nisam nezadovoljna protokom informacija na VV. Za neke stvari koje ne znam i sama sam kriva jer - nisam pitala. Kad je stigao nalaz hormona dr je njime bio izuzetno zadovoljan i rekao mi neke vrijednosti koje ja u tom trenutku nisam čula/zapamtila. Rekao je da je taj nalaz u tom obliku za njihovu internu uporabu, ali da mogu dobiti prijepis. Tada nisam tražila, ali prvom sljedećom prilikom hoću. Odmah nakon punkcije saznala sam broj js, a prije ET biologica mi je detaljno ispričala što se s kojim jajčekom dogodilo.  Na fm dr je malo škrt na riječima, ali i to mogu donekle razumjeti jer broj folikula ne mora biti i broj js pa da se ne daje lažna nada (posebno onima manje upućenima).

----------


## Kadauna

> ja se ne bi složila da na VV ne daju informacije. na svako moje pitanje dobila sam i konkretan odgovor (koliko folikula, debljina endometrija…odmah po punkciji koliko js i koliko od njih je sposobno tj. adekvatno za daljnji postupak), a ne bi rekla da imam bilo kakve protekcije gore  mislim da je stvar u postavljanju konkretnog pitanja. tijekom folikulometrije možete i same baciti oko na ekran i otprilike same ocijeniti koliko je folikulića (čak i ako niste po profesiji zdravstveni djelatnik kao primjerica ja)….
> osim toga, po vađenju hormona i dobivanja rezultata dobivate kopiju povijest bolesti gdje točno pišu vrijednosti svakog pojedinog hormona. problem je što doktor/ica s obzirom na veliki broj pacijentica nema naprosto vremena svaki pojedini hormon protumačiti sa svakom od nas. ali mislim da smo sve toliko u dubini cijele priče da se i same uspijemo informirati i složiti svoju priču na temelju povijesti bolesti i nalaza.
> ne zagovaram nikoga, to je samo moje mišljenje…i mene ponekad rasrdi kada ja „dobivam“ samo pet minuta razgovora sa doc. a druga pacijentica je unutra više od 20 minuta….
> inače, od prvog pregleda prošlo je pet mjeseci do prvog ivf (uključujući moje neke problemčiće i godišnje odmore)…
> slažem se da dr. A ima svoj stil razgovora


mimadz, mozda ti ipak imas malcice drugaciji tretman jer cure nemaju na svojoj povijesti bolesti (koju dobijes sto? kao papir doma?) bas ispisane sve nalaze hormona, oni se drze u kompjuteru po nekima, druge ne znaju kakav im je estradiol koji vade usred postupka, trece uopce ne znaju svoje hormone silne koje su vadili na VV-u jer su u kompjuteru kod doca.. pa nije bas sve i svima tako kao sto si ti dozivjela. 

Jedno tipicno pitanje "koliko ima folikula"? Alebic zna odgovarat s "dovoljno" sto je po meni jednostavno NOT ACCEPTABLE. Mislim cemu skrivanje takvih informacija? I mislim mimadz iskreno da nije na pacijentima da izvrdavaju glave kako bi vidjele uzv i na brzaka same izracunale broj folikula, pobogu, pa Alebic ih valjda broji - samo tu informaciju treba prenijeti. U drugim bolnicama se to lijepo vodi u papirima koje gle cuda, cak i pacijenti dobiju u ruke. 

I prije je to skrivanje na Vuku bilo poznato, mozda se sad nesto malo promijenilo, ali nije svima. 

Meni je apsolutno neprihvatljivo da ovdje dvije pacijentice koje su napunile 42. ili ih uskoro pune, ne znaju svoje vrijednosti hormona pa samim time i ne znaju kakva je situacija i kakvi su izgledi lijecenja. Pa nisu ti hormoni  vlasnistvo Vuk Vrhovca ili Alebica?

Ali, ali.... mislim da smo zato i tu... .sto mi budemo vise pitale, gnjavile, trazile, toliko ce se oni i najzatvoreniji u komunikaciji s vremenom otvoriti. Ovakvo ponasanje sigurno nije best practice, bas me zanima sto bi im kolege iz Maribora ili Ljubljane ili iz Vinogradske rekli na to  :Smile: )

----------


## mimadz

...nikakav drugačiji tretman ja nemam (kako drugačiji!?), nakon vađenja hormona dobila uredno kopiju povijest bolesti (da, list papira, primjetila sam da nisam jedina koja dobivam takav "papir za doma") na kom pišu svi nalazi hormona, kratki opis pregleda tog dana i daljnja uputa tj. kada se ponovno moram javiti! inače ne bi ni ja znala da uz sve muke ima i nizak amh... slobodno pitajte drugi put doktora da kako to da ja (pacijentica iz varaždina) dobivam takve podatke a druge cure ne  :Smile: 
da, u potpunosti se slažem da nije na nama pacijenticama da se "izvrdavamo" na stolu i same brojimo folikule, više sam to napisala da smo sve mi po tom pitanju iste, tj. znatiželjne, koliko f ima, pa ako već netko ne uspije ili ne usudi se pitati, tada ta cura može i sama baciti oko, ja to jesam i nije baš da sam sa stola morala pasti dok sam gledala na ekran. 
istog sam mišljenja da su svi nalazi "naši" i da ih svaki liječnik (na upit) mora obznaniti i protumatičiti, tu nema dileme. okay, možda ja onda ima dobro, bolje iskustvo!nisam po prirodi baš pričljiva, ne postavljam puno pitanja, a ipak sam na sva pitanja dobila odgovor, i dobila informaciju, a da je nisam ni morala tražiti. kažem, govorim o svom iskustvu... znam da ima i jako puno gorčine u svemu tome, doživjela na vlastitoj koži. da, u najgorem slučaju treba gnjaviti, tražiti, nema razloga da bude dilema, tim više što smatram da su dr. na VV ipak pristupačni  :Smile: 
ponvaljam, to je moje mišljenje & iskustvo  :Cool:

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam kod doktorice, a ona govori i previše. Možda zato što sam sad bila prvi puta u postupku!? Ne samo da mi je rekla koliko imam folikula, nego mi ih je i pokazala i mjerila veličinu. Toliko toga mi nabroji svaki put da moram zapisati. No, nije baš uvijek dobre volje pa moram paziti što pitam, ali ni ja nisam uvijek nasmiješena pa...

----------


## lberc

ja sam dobila onu povijest bolesti,ali mi gore ni za jedan nalaz hormona niš ne piše,pitala sam koliki mi je amh,to mi je dr odgovoril,pitala sam i za spermiogram i to mi je rekal,ali drugo ne,nisam ni znala kakvu budem imala stimulaciju do dana pikanja,a iskreno zaboravila sam pitat prije,al to je moja greška,ja sam bila sretna da idem opet u postupak i zaboravila na to...da bi nam više toga mogli reči,bi..

----------


## mima235

Po mom mišljenju dr. A radi puno bolje nego ostali dr. Dr. odgovori na sva pitanja koja postaviš ako postoji egzaktni odgovor. Broj folikula i veličinu endometrija ti u principu neće reć jer to ništa ne znači. Na kraju ćeš od embriologice čuti točne informacije o svim svojim js i spermiogramu, te stadiju embrija u detalje. Mislim da se većina opterećuje nekakvim brojkama, a to nije tako jednostavno, da je, postojale bi klinike sa 100% uspjehom. Mislim da je najbolji recept prepustit se dr., a ne opterećivat stvarima koje ne možeš promijenit, mislim da je to bolje za psihičko zdravlje, to jest  za krajnji uspjeh.

----------


## žužy

Cure moje nije ni u Petrovoj drugačije,barem bilo meni.Na fm sam prošla nekoliko doktora i niti jedan mi nije rekao veličinu ili broj folikula,pitala ne pitala.Jedan dr mi je čak i održao govor kad sam ga pitala dali ima pomaka  :Rolling Eyes:  Stanje sam saznala ko i večina vas,dok bi čekala red za sestru.Na kraju mi sve lijepo piše u otpusnom pismu.Pa ne čudi da je i ovdje tako..doktori izgleda vole baratati s konkretnim info,kaj se tiče fm mislim da im ne znači puno vojska folikula a svaki drugih mjera.Bitan je rez. na aspiraciji,a tog odgovora mislim da niti jedna žena nije bila uskračena.
Kaj se hormona tiče,s-grama,njima je bitno da je "u redu","zadovoljavajuči" da bi mi mogli u daljnju obradu,postupak.I isto tako mislim da ako pitamo,budemo dobili odg.
Ja uskoro vadim hormone na VV,pa javim dali sam dobila nalaz,kopiju,usmenu predaju ili ništa. :Smile: 
A nekoliko puta spomenute cure gore oko 42.god,ja sam shvatila da su vadile amh,samo trenutno nisu znale odg. Neka me isprave,pardon ak se varam,Sandra,marince?

----------


## Sandra1971

Evo drago mi je da ima svakakvih iskustava, ja isto nemam zamjerke na dr. i sestre, ali nikad nisam dobila nikakav papir s hormonima u ruke i od 6 postupaka vidjela sam biologe prva 2 puta. Nemam od njih podataka sto je bilo s moje 4 JS u zadnja 2 postupka, jer ih nisam uopće ni vidjela

----------


## žužy

*Sandra*, žao mi je da je tako ispalo... :Love:  
Dali je na VV običaj da nakon aspiracije biolog porazgovara s tobom?Ili ideš kod dr A?

----------


## mima235

Nakon aspiracije deš kod doktora i dogovorate se koliko ćete embrija vratiti, a razgovor s embriologom je prije transfera,onda ti ona kaže se dogođalo proteklih dana.

----------


## ljube

> Broj folikula i veličinu endometrija ti u principu neće reć jer to ništa ne znači.


O da, i te kako znači broj folikula, on nam kazuje koliko se antralnih folikula uspjelo mobilizirati stimulacijom, govori o tome da li je stimulacija pogođena i što mijenjati ukoliko tekući postupak ne uspije, a debljina i izgled endometrija je bitan čimbenik odluke o embriotransferu.

Biti upoznat sa svojim hormonskim statusom je osnova liječenja, daje pacijentici mogućnost da se informira, a i da potraži drugo liječničko mišljenje, ukoliko ima neke dvojbe. 




> Mislim da je najbolji recept prepustit se dr., a ne opterećivat stvarima koje ne možeš promijenit, mislim da je to bolje za psihičko zdravlje, to jest  za krajnji uspjeh.


Ovo o prepuštanju doktoru, da, eventualno u idealnom svijetu, u kojem bi imali neograničen broj postupaka i količinu lijekova bez limita, a u sadašnjoj situaciji 4 stimulirana postupka i 2 prirodnjaka to zvuči kao utopija, postupci se jako brzo potroše, ispuca se limit preko HZZO-a za čas, pa preostaje privat praksa, a tek onda dolazi u pitanje psihičko zdravlje opterećeno nemalim financijskim izdatkom.

----------


## arlena

Ja sam uredno dobila nalaz svojih hormona napismeno i mm s-gram. Jedino na folikulimetrijama dr. nije rekao ništa o broju folikula , što bi mi zapravo pomoglo da se opustim jer sam stalno bila u strahu da ih neće biti. To bi zapravo valjalo promjeniti, čisto da kaze dal ih ima da mi srce bude na mjestu pa da se "opterećujem" drugim stvarima  :Smile: 

jedno pitanje, tj dva  :Smile:  
1)jel za fet treba ponovo ovjeravati ono kod bilježnika il je to pokriveno s onom prvom ovjerom s obzirom da je to sve jedan postupak? 
2)i šta mi treba pisati na uputnici? (imam još samo 25 dana da se pripremim  :Laughing:  )

cure u postupcima - sretno a betočekalicama  :fige:  za veeelike bete  :Kiss:

----------


## mg1975

Prijavljujem da sam uskoro opet na putu prema našem dragom brdu.

Nakon silnih peripetija (što gin, što ORL) konačno nakon 7 mj od zadnjeg postupka čekam i  :Cekam:  da gospođica M krene. 
Danas je krenulo par mikro kapi pa je očekujem sutra/najkasnije prekosutra kako spada, tako da nadam da budem gore u petak ili subotu. Valjda budemo konačno krenuli sa 1x FET-om  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> O da, i te kako znači broj folikula, on nam kazuje koliko se antralnih folikula uspjelo mobilizirati stimulacijom, govori o tome da li je stimulacija pogođena i što mijenjati ukoliko tekući postupak ne uspije, a debljina i izgled endometrija je bitan čimbenik odluke o embriotransferu.
> 
> Biti upoznat sa svojim hormonskim statusom je osnova liječenja, daje pacijentici mogućnost da se informira, a i da potraži drugo liječničko mišljenje, ukoliko ima neke dvojbe. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ovo o prepuštanju doktoru, da, eventualno u idealnom svijetu, u kojem bi imali neograničen broj postupaka i količinu lijekova bez limita, a u sadašnjoj situaciji 4 stimulirana postupka i 2 prirodnjaka to zvuči kao utopija, postupci se jako brzo potroše, ispuca se limit preko HZZO-a za čas, pa preostaje privat praksa, a tek onda dolazi u pitanje psihičko zdravlje opterećeno nemalim financijskim izdatkom.


*X*čina na ovo od a do ž
Ja bih izludila da nemam ove informacije tijekom postupka.
Osim što na info koje se tiču našeg liječenja imamo zakonsko pravo, dobiti ih je minimum pristojnosti, pogotovo u ovim uvjetima suboptimalnog liječenja.

----------


## amazonka

Veliki X-uvjeti su takvi kakvi jesu, ali 
dobiti informaciju tijekom postupka jest nešto
što bi trebalo biti pravilo a ne iznimka
Cure, pitajte i informirajte se...gdje god se liječile

----------


## tina_julija

Evo da i ja javim svoje iskustvo, prvi postupak sam informacije dobila na kapaljku, na pitanje koliko ih je kakvi su, odgovor je bio dobro je! Nema mi druge nego prihvatit tako i tek sam saznala nakon punkcije koliko ih je.. A u drugom postupku sam dobila odgovor manje od zadnji put, a i oko mi se izvjezbalo da sam ih sama vidjela na ekranu, cak mislim da sam ih fulala za jedan ili dva...  :Smile:  na moje inzistiranje smo drugi puta isli u stimulirani, doktorica je zagovarala prirodni... Da se nisam ukljucila u ovaj forum ni ja ne bi znala u kojem sam postupku...  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> jedno pitanje, tj dva  
> 1)jel za fet treba ponovo ovjeravati ono kod bilježnika il je to pokriveno s onom prvom ovjerom s obzirom da je to sve jedan postupak? 
> 2)i šta mi treba pisati na uputnici? (imam još samo 25 dana da se pripremim  )


1) ovjeravati nazalost moras ponovo, ne prvom preglfu ces dobiti pristanak.
2) uputnica d1, na kojoj pise FET.

----------


## mima235

Informacije o postupku možeš dobiti od liječnika,ali smatram da se pacijent ne treba oko toga brinuti jer drugim ciklusom pod istom terapijom možeš dobiti drugačiji broj jajnih stanica i može biti drugačija veličina endometrija. Čak i da je sve optimalno ne znači da će sam postupak uspjeti. A i kad sve pođe krivo može završiti trudnoćom. Po završetku postupka možeš s dr. prokomentirati što je pošlo krivo i kako se pripremiti za idući postupak i mislim da je to pravo vrijeme. Mislim da su dr. na VV odlični i da se trude, sve za dobrobit svojih pacijenta i da parove koji tek kreću u svoje postupke ne treba obeshrabrivati (kako mi se čini da je krenuo ovaj razgovor) zbog pitanja kojima je ponekad teško naći odgovor. Naravno ako netko nije zadovoljan treba otići drugom liječniku jer prvenstveno psihički mir je osnova za uspjeh.

----------


## Ajvi

Da se i ja nadovežem na  pitanje o dokumentaciji: da li mi za novi postupak treba samo taj ovjereni pristanak ili i onaj ostatak, što li je ono bilo, vjenčani list i kopije osobnih?

----------


## bubekica

razmisljam od jutra dal da pisem ista na temu koja se cijeli dan provlaci ovdje, ako pisem sto da napisem. vecina je pisala osobna iskustva pa cu i ja poceti s tim. 
hormone sam vadila prije nego sto sam postala pacijent dr. a., tako da sam ih dobila doma, kad sam dosla kod njega prvi put, onda ih je on pretipkao u komp. pon slao me vaditi amh, nalaz nisam nikad dobila u ruke, ali mi je rekao brojku na iducem pregledu. prvi spermiogram smo u sklopu androloske obrade dobili na kucnu adresu, kao i pola godine kasnije, jedan kontrolni sgram prije prve stimulacije nismo dobili, ali mi ga je pokazao doktor i prokomentirali smo ga. broj folikula nisam znala ni prvi ni ovaj put, debljinbu endometrija iscitam s liste koju dobim u ruke kad se idemo upisati za punkciju. hormone u toku postupka sam virkala s liste, jedino sto ne znam je estradiol na dan stoperice jer sam otisla doma prije nego su to upisali. broj jajnih stanica su mi rekli vec dok sam silazila sa stola nakon punkcije, dan kasnije zvala sam biologinju i rekla mi je da ih se oplodilo vise od 5 i da je transfer sigurno 5. dan. prije transfera sam bila kod biologinje koja mi je za svaki embrij rekla u kojem je stanju, kakve cemo i zasto vratit, kakve cemo i kako smrznuti. isto tako, prije svakog fet-a sam s biologinjom porazgovarala o tome kako su se embriji odmrznuli i u kakvom su stanju i sto cemo vratiti. nadam se da sam pokrila sve.

a sad slijedi moj osvrt. za pocetak razdvojila bih ovdje 2 problema.

1) nedobivanje nalaza
po meni potpuno neprihvatljivo, a iskreno - mislim i netocno. cure, ukoliko vam treba bilošto od nalaza ili ste jednostavno znatizeljne, trazite nalaz na uvid, prepisite, kopirajte. to je nase pravo.

2) brojanje folikula
mislim da je to samo stvar ustede vremena, nazalost. koliko sam primijetila, cure s 2-4 folikula dobiju informaciju, kao i one u prirodnjacima, a mi sa vise - ne. slazem se s nekoliko cura gore da podatak o broju folikula pacijentu za sam tijek postupka ne znaci puno - bitan je broj stanica. bilo bi dobro jedino da nakon punkcije dobimo informaciju - punktirano toliko i toliko folikula, aspirirano toliko i toliko jajnih stanica, buduci da sad dobivamo samo podatak o dobivenim js.
slazem se da su ti podaci bitni za dobivanje drugog misljenja pa bi bilo dobro da ih dobijemo, makar i naknadno. ali razumijem zasto se ne daju u samom toku postupka, to ujutro na folikulometriji izgleda stvarno kao na pokretnoj traci i ja dajem ruku u vatru da dr. npr moje folikule ne broji. vidi da ih ima, izmjeri par najvecih i idemo dalje. svaka zena je kod njega u ambulanti 2-3min i jedva stigne fm obaviti prije odlaska u salu - nerijetko se dogadja da bude fm i poslije sale.

i samo da budemo jasni - ne objasnjavam, ne pravdam, nisam fan club dr. a. i sl., ali zelim vama koje niste pacijentice na vv predocisti kako stvari na vv izgledaju.  :peace:

----------


## bubekica

> Da se i ja nadovežem na  pitanje o dokumentaciji: da li mi za novi postupak treba samo taj ovjereni pristanak ili i onaj ostatak, što li je ono bilo, vjenčani list i kopije osobnih?


ostatk ti ne treba...

----------


## tina_julija

Meni je trebao samo ovjereni pristanak i to je to...

----------


## arlena

> 1) ovjeravati nazalost moras ponovo, ne prvom preglfu ces dobiti pristanak.
> 2) uputnica d1, na kojoj pise FET.


Hvala 
Sretno sutra na punkciji i nek bude sto je manje moguce bolna sa sto vise jajnih stanica  :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

Ja sam u onih 7 odrađeni postupaka skužila da neke informacije pitam , neke gledam na ekran a neke sama pogledam u karton kad  mi bude u rukama.. tak da više nisam ni pitala dr. A o endometriju , broju folikula i estradiolu, zanimalo me samo  koliko ima js i  embrija.

puno je pomoglo cijeloj priči / problemu informiranost i pripremljenost.. nekad mislim da sam pretjerala .. al meni puno pomoglo!!
Npr. broj folikula ne znači i broj js .

----------


## riba76

Bubekica,za puno dobrih js i da ne bude jako bolno  :fige:

----------


## lberc

bubekica sretno danas

----------


## Inesz

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za 5-6 krasnih blastocista  :Smile:

----------


## TrudyC

> Informacije o postupku možeš dobiti od liječnika,ali smatram da se pacijent ne treba oko toga brinuti jer drugim ciklusom pod istom terapijom možeš dobiti drugačiji broj jajnih stanica i može biti drugačija veličina endometrija. Čak i da je sve optimalno ne znači da će sam postupak uspjeti. A i kad sve pođe krivo može završiti trudnoćom. Po završetku postupka možeš s dr. prokomentirati što je pošlo krivo i kako se pripremiti za idući postupak i mislim da je to pravo vrijeme. Mislim da su dr. na VV odlični i da se trude, sve za dobrobit svojih pacijenta i da parove koji tek kreću u svoje postupke ne treba obeshrabrivati (kako mi se čini da je krenuo ovaj razgovor) zbog pitanja kojima je ponekad teško naći odgovor. Naravno ako netko nije zadovoljan treba otići drugom liječniku jer prvenstveno psihički mir je osnova za uspjeh.


Ja ću ovo X-ati  :Yes: 

Da se razumijemo ja sam prošla puno postupaka, puno bolnica i puno doktora. Postupci su mi u dvoznamenkastom broju, a tu nisam brojila 4 AIH-a i ne gledam ništa ružičastim naočalama. VV nije savršen, ali meni je dobar. I ne, ne očekujem čudo. Uopće. Ako postupak ne uspije znat ću zašto  :Predaja:

----------


## saan

Bubekice~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe js. :Very Happy:

----------


## nova21

sutra opet na fm  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Informacije o postupku možeš dobiti od liječnika,ali smatram da se pacijent ne treba oko toga brinuti jer drugim ciklusom pod istom terapijom možeš dobiti drugačiji broj jajnih stanica i može biti drugačija veličina endometrija. Čak i da je sve optimalno ne znači da će sam postupak uspjeti. A i kad sve pođe krivo može završiti trudnoćom. Po završetku postupka možeš s dr. prokomentirati što je pošlo krivo i kako se pripremiti za idući postupak i mislim da je to pravo vrijeme. Mislim da su dr. na VV odlični i da se trude, sve za dobrobit svojih pacijenta i da parove koji tek kreću u svoje postupke ne treba obeshrabrivati (kako mi se čini da je krenuo ovaj razgovor) zbog pitanja kojima je ponekad teško naći odgovor. Naravno ako netko nije zadovoljan treba otići drugom liječniku jer *prvenstveno psihički mir je osnova za uspjeh*.


Prepostavljam da općenito postoje pacijenti koje ne žele infomacije o svom liječenju ili ne mogu shvatiti svoj tijek liječenja. Ali, ipak, svaki liječnik je dužan informirati pacijenta o liječenju riječima koje pacijent može razumjeti. Šutnja i nekomuniciranje sa pacijentima, vrlo je neprofesionalna.

Osobito je neprofesionalno ne odgovoriti na svako pitanje koje pacijent postavlja tijekom liječenja. 

A ovaj boldani dio iz citata komenirala sam u naslovu posta!
 :Evil or Very Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## ljubilica

Svi smo mi njima samo broj. Čak i ako imaš neku protekciju kod njih, upute 2 više lijepe riječi i i dalje si broj. Što me dodatno interesira, pitam i boli me briga kako će me pogledati, jel pitanje ovakvo ili onakvo. To su naša tijela i pošto glume bogove i škrtare na informacijama, trebamo se i mi postaviti. Čak sam i jednog doktora iz prozvala imenom i prezimenom svojoj mpo jer je bio prema meni bezobrazan, bahat i apsolutno neprofesionalan. Rekla sam apsolutno sve s čim me "počastio" na transferu za koje se zna da je izrazito važno kak se napravi.Čulo me pola čekaone, vjerovatno i on jer je bio u ambulanti do. I svaki put ću na glas napomenuti što me smeta. Naravno, čast iznimkama.
I da, do sad na svakoj fm znala sam kompletno stanje jer bi mi govorili na glas osim dr.R koji se izrazio "sve je slabo i malo" pa sam ga pitala da mi to pojasni

----------


## bubekica

evo mene, zive, puno laksa punkcija nego prosli put. dobili smo 7 js, ocekivali smo vise, ali su neki folikuli bili prazni. s obzirom da sam taman pred punkciju dobila neku blijedu sukrvicu, nismo jos sigurno sto ce biti s transferom, sutra cu znati vise. svi zadovoljni  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Dobro je *bubek*,samo nek se lijepo oplode i dijele  :fige: 
A otkud ta sukrvica u to doba ciklusa?

----------


## bubekica

ne znam, ne zna ni doktor. vidljivo je bilo samo dok je bilo svjeze, blago blago roskasto, sad kad se posusilo na ulosku se skoro ni ne vidi.

----------


## Anna1

Bunekica neka tulum pocinje..

----------


## 123beba

Bubekice sretno!!!!! Da ovaj put zavrsis sa malim smotuljkom za 9 mj!!!!

----------


## kika222

Bubek~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe zametke i trbušasti ishod :Yes:

----------


## analoneta

bubekica sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## riba76

bubekica - ajoj... nadam se da će sve biti ok...
držim fige da su js super.
znači li to možda da transfera neće biti ili što? moraš doći na uzv prije?

----------


## bubekica

da, postoji mala mogucnost da nece biti transfera, pregledat ce me prije (u ponedjeljak). ako ih se jako malo oplodi onda sam na transferu u petak, bez obzira na sukrvicu.

----------


## vrtirepka

:Very Happy:    pikalica ja,,,pikalica ja..... :Very Happy: 
bubekica drzim fige za js...

----------


## mona22

bubekica da lijepo oplode  :fige: 

vrtirepka sretno

----------


## Kjara

bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ludi tulum u labosu, i naravno da bude sve o.k. :Love:

----------


## Kjara

vrtirepka sretno pikalice

----------


## lberc

> bubekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ludi tulum u labosu, i naravno da bude sve o.k.


potpisujem

----------


## mg1975

U petak sam gore od 10:00 na dalje  :Very Happy:  pa ako ima zainteresiranih za kavu javite se

----------


## riba76

Bubekica,a kaj bi mogao bit uzrok sukrvici?
Je li rekao kaj?
Držim fige da sve bude ok  :fige: 

Mona,kak si ti?

----------


## marincezg

> mimadz, mozda ti ipak imas malcice drugaciji tretman jer cure nemaju na svojoj povijesti bolesti (koju dobijes sto? kao papir doma?) bas ispisane sve nalaze hormona, oni se drze u kompjuteru po nekima, druge ne znaju kakav im je estradiol koji vade usred postupka, trece uopce ne znaju svoje hormone silne koje su vadili na VV-u jer su u kompjuteru kod doca.. pa nije bas sve i svima tako kao sto si ti dozivjela. 
> 
> Jedno tipicno pitanje "koliko ima folikula"? Alebic zna odgovarat s "dovoljno" sto je po meni jednostavno NOT ACCEPTABLE. Mislim cemu skrivanje takvih informacija? I mislim mimadz iskreno da nije na pacijentima da izvrdavaju glave kako bi vidjele uzv i na brzaka same izracunale broj folikula, pobogu, pa Alebic ih valjda broji - samo tu informaciju treba prenijeti. U drugim bolnicama se to lijepo vodi u papirima koje gle cuda, cak i pacijenti dobiju u ruke. 
> 
> I prije je to skrivanje na Vuku bilo poznato, mozda se sad nesto malo promijenilo, ali nije svima. 
> 
> Meni je apsolutno neprihvatljivo da ovdje dvije pacijentice koje su napunile 42. ili ih uskoro pune, ne znaju svoje vrijednosti hormona pa samim time i ne znaju kakva je situacija i kakvi su izgledi lijecenja. Pa nisu ti hormoni  vlasnistvo Vuk Vrhovca ili Alebica?
> 
> Ali, ali.... mislim da smo zato i tu... .sto mi budemo vise pitale, gnjavile, trazile, toliko ce se oni i najzatvoreniji u komunikaciji s vremenom otvoriti. Ovakvo ponasanje sigurno nije best practice, bas me zanima sto bi im kolege iz Maribora ili Ljubljane ili iz Vinogradske rekli na to )


draga kadauna....
nisam rekla da neznam, nego da sad momentalno nemogu pronaci taj nalaz
imam koje kakvih nalaza u zadnje 3.5 god. pa si moram dati malo truda da ih poslozim

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica,a kaj bi mogao bit uzrok sukrvici?
> Je li rekao kaj?
> Držim fige da sve bude ok


nije nis rekao, tj. rekao je da ne zna i da na uzv sve izgleda savrseno. al full je blago to bilo, ne bih ni znala da nisam tad isla na wc. necu se opterecivat s tim, ako se pojaca slucajno, bit ce fet i bok.

----------


## arlena

> Prepostavljam da općenito postoje pacijenti koje ne žele infomacije o svom liječenju ili ne mogu shvatiti svoj tijek liječenja. Ali, ipak, svaki liječnik je dužan informirati pacijenta o liječenju riječima koje pacijent može razumjeti. Šutnja i nekomuniciranje sa pacijentima, vrlo je neprofesionalna.
> 
> Osobito je neprofesionalno ne odgovoriti na svako pitanje koje pacijent postavlja tijekom liječenja. 
> 
> A ovaj boldani dio iz citata komenirala sam u naslovu posta!


Slazem se s ovim da moramo biti informirani i da na to itekako imamo pravo ali ovaj drugi dio s prihijatrom  :Confused:  sigurna sam da mima nije ciljala u tom smijeru. Cini mi se da se izvlace krajnosti iz konteksta. Malo me cijela ta konstantacija sa "ljecenjem" smeta, ja se ne osijecam bolesnom,cak nemamo ni dijagnozu, a ipak trudnoce nema . Da je dva plus dva cetiri ja bi sad bila trudna-moje godine , savrsena blastocista... ali naravo nista od toga. Razumijem ovaj dio da niti jedno znanje o mom endometriju, broju folikula il necem trecem nece uciniti postupak uspjesnim. I naravno,treba se informirati,pa i promijeniti kliniku,u svakom slucaju treba se zauzeti za sebe.
I ne ,ne mislim da mi treba psihijatar da bi zatrudnila, ali samo zelim reci da matematike i logike tu nema.

----------


## arlena

> nije nis rekao, tj. rekao je da ne zna i da na uzv sve izgleda savrseno. al full je blago to bilo, ne bih ni znala da nisam tad isla na wc. necu se opterecivat s tim, ako se pojaca slucajno, bit ce fet i bok.


Zaboravih pozeljeti bubekici sretno!!! Za tulumcinu u labu  :Kiss:

----------


## mona22

> Bubekica,a kaj bi mogao bit uzrok sukrvici?
> Je li rekao kaj?
> Držim fige da sve bude ok 
> 
> Mona,kak si ti?


Što da ti kažem dani ko godine...prva dva dana malo bolovi u trbuhu i sada zatišje ništa drugačije nego u postupcima prije...ali ovaj put sam odlučila da sam trudna dok se ne dokaže suprotno  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Bubekica,ma vjerojatno je nekaj nebitno,inače bi se vidlo nekaj na uzv.
Držim fige da budu blastice!  :fige:

----------


## riba76

> Što da ti kažem dani ko godine...prva dva dana malo bolovi u trbuhu i sada zatišje ništa drugačije nego u postupcima prije...ali ovaj put sam odlučila da sam trudna dok se ne dokaže suprotno


Ha ha,super si :Wink:  tak će i bit :Wink:

----------


## ljube

> Malo me cijela ta konstantacija sa "ljecenjem" smeta, ja se ne osijecam bolesnom,cak nemamo ni dijagnozu, a ipak trudnoce nema .


arlena, a što misliš što tebi rade liječnici na VV-u, ne čini li ti se da se liječiš?

Neplodnost je "bolest reproduktivnog sustava definirana kao izostanak kliničke trudnoće nakon 12 ili više mjeseci redovnih nezaštićenih odnosa" (Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija).
Neplodnost može biti uzrokovana podjednako muškim i ženskim faktorom, biti prisutni kod oba partnera, ili biti neutvrdivi čak i modernom medicinom (idiopatska neplodnost).

----------


## arlena

> arlena, a što misliš što tebi rade liječnici na VV-u, ne čini li ti se da se liječiš?
> 
> Neplodnost je "bolest reproduktivnog sustava definirana kao izostanak kliničke trudnoće nakon 12 ili više mjeseci redovnih nezaštićenih odnosa" (Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija).
> Neplodnost može biti uzrokovana podjednako muškim i ženskim faktorom, biti prisutni kod oba partnera, ili biti neutvrdivi čak i modernom medicinom (idiopatska neplodnost).


Razumijem sta zelis reci,ali i dalje se ne osijecam bolesnom  :Smile:   nemam osijecaj da me lijece,ne mogu to objasniti. Mozda zato sto ne znam zbog cega ne mogu ostati trudna,mozda jos nisam dovoljno svjesna svoje neplodnosti... ne znam,mozda zbog toga sto su  mi doktori govorili da je sve u redu ... ali naravno,ja to govorim samo za sebe,da se ja tako osijecam sada.

----------


## špelkica

Bubekice, sretno!!!

----------


## ljube

> Razumijem sta zelis reci,ali i dalje se ne osijecam bolesnom   nemam osijecaj da me lijece,ne mogu to objasniti. Mozda zato sto ne znam zbog cega ne mogu ostati trudna,mozda jos nisam dovoljno svjesna svoje neplodnosti... ne znam,mozda zbog toga sto su  mi doktori govorili da je sve u redu ... ali naravno,ja to govorim samo za sebe,da se ja tako osijecam sada.


Dobro je da se ne osjećaš bolesnom, i ja sam uglavnom super fit  :Smile: , no realnost je ta da je neplodnost dijagnoza, bolest čiji su najčešći i najvažniji način liječenja metode medicinski pomognute oplodnje.

----------


## Argente

je, i ja sam inače zdrava k'o dren, samo da mi se riješit još te N97  :lool:

----------


## piki

> je, i ja sam inače zdrava k'o dren, samo da mi se riješit još te N97


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## piki

Danas sam saznala da VV 12 mj radi postupke za pacijentice s hepatitisom. Tako da ako netko planira postupak u 12 mj nek se raspita.

----------


## Kadauna

> Danas sam saznala da VV 12 mj radi postupke za pacijentice s hepatitisom. Tako da ako netko planira postupak u 12 mj nek se raspita.



ovo je vrlo korisna informacija i za one pacijente s hepatitisom pa cak i iz drugih klinika. HVALA!

Javite ako sto saznate o tijeku postupaka u prosincu za ostalu populaciju.

----------


## riba76

> je, i ja sam inače zdrava k'o dren, samo da mi se riješit još te N97


U to ime  :pivo:

----------


## Strašna

*Bubi* sve znaš...~~~~~~~ za tulum....  :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

Bubekice hrpa vibrica da te ipak iznenade sa lijepim vijestima iz labosa,za transfer i to ovaj put dobitni

----------


## pirica

> Danas sam saznala da VV 12 mj radi postupke za pacijentice s hepatitisom. Tako da ako netko planira postupak u 12 mj nek se raspita.


sta to točno za nas "zdrave" znaći??

----------


## sami_os

Pozdrav svima! Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim vijestima  :Smile: Nekako sam u cijeli postupak ušla vrlo suzdržano a takav je i rezultat..danas 9.d.c., 1 folikul nakon stimulacije od 3.d.c. sa 3 menopura. Danas štoperica, u subotu punkcija.Nemam baš neka očekivanja  :Undecided:  Danas Brevactid, 2 tekućine  i 2 praha..i oooogromna igla  :Shock:   S obzirom da sam prošli put štopericu primila na VV, nisam ni gledala kako to izgleda..zar se zaista tolika igla koristi? To je ona s kojom se miješaju otapalo i prah..nije valjda sestra pogriješila pa nije manju stavila  :Laughing: 
Puuuuno sreće svima!!!

----------


## žužy

> sta to točno za nas "zdrave" znaći??


I ja se pitam...dali to znači da onda u prosincu nema postupaka za ostale pacijente?

----------


## kika222

To je i meni dr.A spomenuo, kao to je mjesec samo za njih jer sve mora biti odvojeno, da nebi došlo do nekakve kontaminacije... Tako nešto...

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozdrav svima! Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim vijestima Nekako sam u cijeli postupak ušla vrlo suzdržano a takav je i rezultat..danas 9.d.c., 1 folikul nakon stimulacije od 3.d.c. sa 3 menopura. Danas štoperica, u subotu punkcija.Nemam baš neka očekivanja  Danas Brevactid, 2 tekućine i 2 praha..i oooogromna igla  S obzirom da sam prošli put štopericu primila na VV, nisam ni gledala kako to izgleda..zar se zaista tolika igla koristi? To je ona s kojom se miješaju otapalo i prah..nije valjda sestra pogriješila pa nije manju stavila 
> 
> Puuuuno sreće svima!!!


da nije ta ogromna igla za intramuskularno davanje? tko će ti dati štopericu? sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubekice, mu miša  :Sad:

----------


## sami_os

Kadauna, s obzirom da trebam primiti u donji dio  :Grin:  onda je za intramuskularno..ali ipak zastrašujuće djeluje :Laughing:   zamolila sam jednu poznanicu koja radi kao med. sestra jer sam čula da na hitnoj uopće nisu oduševljeni kad im dođeš 
 i znam dosta cura koje su imale problema s njima a ja zaista nemam snage da mi još netko diže tlak..
Hvala puno!  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> Danas sam saznala da VV 12 mj radi postupke za pacijentice s hepatitisom. Tako da ako netko planira postupak u 12 mj nek se raspita.


Super,sva sreca da mi doktor rekao da se javim u 12 mj.  za fet   :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

nazalost, lijepih vijesti iz laba nema. svi spermiji su bili nepokretni, s tim nepokretnima su napravili icsi, ali se jutros jos nisu vidjeli znakovi oplodnje. sutra ujutro sam gore, nadam se barem jednom borcu, iako znam da su sanse male. naravno, trazit cemo objasnjenje zasto suprug nije pozvan da ponovi uzorak ili nisu eventualno napravili punkciju testisa, obzirom da nam to nije prvi takav nalaz sgrama.

----------


## sami_os

Bože dragi šta reći!!! Bubekica drži se, nada još postoji.. :fige:  od srca

----------


## tina_julija

Drzim fige da sve prodje u redu!! ~~~~~

----------


## analoneta

bubekica jojjjjj  držim fige da ipak bude nesto   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## vrtirepka

bubekica držim fige ....
žene drage ne znam gdje da pišem pa ću ovdje,,,dakle drugi dan mi je inekcija (3menopura)),,,rastura me glava,,,jaka,,ali jaka mučnina,,,drhti mi cijelo tijelo,,,slabo mi je,,oblijeva me toplina,,,bas mi je lose,,,,jel su to sve nuspojave od injekcija,,,isse a tek sam počela s njima,,,,ili sta??

----------


## analoneta

vrtirepka ja vec 5 dan na 3 menopura i imam bolove u glavi ustvari vise kao pritisak,i osjecam se katastrofalno,neka zimulja me uvatila... lani nisam imala neke nuspojave osim vrucine a sada sve kontra

----------


## vrtirepka

da pritisak,,jel tableta za glavu ne pomaze,,,
i zima mi je tresem se,slabo,al pati me ta jaka mucnina,,, ne znam da li da se javim dr A,,,ili to tako mora biti,,,

----------


## mg1975

bubekica...sve čitam i nevjerujem...nadam se da ćeš sutra dobiti neke bolje vijesti...

p.s. možda i naletim na tebe tamo oko 10:00

----------


## piki

*pirica i žužy* mislim da to za nas ostale znači pauza u 12 mj, jer te cure imaju samo taj jedan mj u cijeloj godini. Ne znam do kad će sad uzimati pacijente. Mene je dr. pitala kad bi mi trebala doći M pa na odgovor sad za vikend je rekla da je u redu.
*bubekica*  :Love:  da bude nešto do sutra

----------


## lberc

bubekica,nadam se da te danas budu dočekale ipak lijepe vijesti,i male mrvice

----------


## ljubilica

*Bubekice* sretno danas  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Imamo jednu dvostanicnu mrvicu!

----------


## mona22

> imamo jednu dvostanicnu mrvicu!


:-d :-d :-d

----------


## lberc

> Imamo jednu dvostanicnu mrvicu!


super,odlično...ta bude ostala sa mamom

----------


## pirica

> Super,sva sreca da mi doktor rekao da se javim u 12 mj.  za fet


da i meni...

----------


## riba76

> Imamo jednu dvostanicnu mrvicu!


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## riba76

> *pirica i žužy* mislim da to za nas ostale znači pauza u 12 mj, jer te cure imaju samo taj jedan mj u cijeloj godini. Ne znam do kad će sad uzimati pacijente. Mene je dr. pitala kad bi mi trebala doći M pa na odgovor sad za vikend je rekla da je u redu.


Meni treba doći oko 20.11., ja onda po tome ne ulazim u fet?

----------


## mg1975

> Imamo jednu dvostanicnu mrvicu!


Jeeeeee   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sami_os

> Imamo jednu dvostanicnu mrvicu!


bravo, bravo!  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

> Imamo jednu dvostanicnu mrvicu!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  bravo!!!

----------


## piki

*Bubekica*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Riba i ostale cure za FET nazovite i pitajte bilo sestre bilo dr. Ja sam samo prenijela dio koji je meni dr rekla.

----------


## vrtirepka

bravo bubekica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

> *Bubekica* 
> Riba i ostale cure za FET nazovite i pitajte bilo sestre bilo dr. Ja sam samo prenijela dio koji je meni dr rekla.



Piki, thanx. budem nazvala, naravno, ovo sam već iz očaja komentirala  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*bubekice*  :Very Happy:  kad je bio taj jedan tako uporan onda nek mrvica ostane uz mamicu  :Kiss:

----------


## mg1975

Potvrđujem 12. mj. rezerviran za pacijentice sa HIV-om.
Postupak mi je odgođen za 1. mj. 2014. Full sam ok sa time, stižu blagdani pa cu se posvetiti tome.

Bubi (imenjakinjo  :Wink:  ) cekamo tvoju betu.

----------


## bubekica

> Potvrđujem 12. mj. rezerviran za pacijentice sa HIV-om.
> Postupak mi je odgođen za 1. mj. 2014. Full sam ok sa time, stižu blagdani pa cu se posvetiti tome.
> 
> Bubi (imenjakinjo  ) cekamo tvoju betu.


znaci vise ne primaju? ili?

----------


## Strašna

> Potvrđujem 12. mj. rezerviran za pacijentice sa HIV-om.
> Postupak mi je odgođen za 1. mj. 2014. Full sam ok sa time, stižu blagdani pa cu se posvetiti tome.
> 
> Bubi (imenjakinjo  ) cekamo tvoju betu.


Kako mi nista doktorica nije rekla? baš sam ljuta! Zvala sam ju prije 3 dana i rekla mi je da može.....za FET...grrrrrr

----------


## Strašna

> Potvrđujem 12. mj. rezerviran za pacijentice sa HIV-om.
> Postupak mi je odgođen za 1. mj. 2014. Full sam ok sa time, stižu blagdani pa cu se posvetiti tome.
> 
> Bubi (imenjakinjo  ) cekamo tvoju betu.


Kako mi nista doktorica nije rekla? baš sam ljuta! Zvala sam ju prije 3 dana i rekla mi je da može.....za FET...grrrrrr

----------


## Strašna

Koliko sam ljuta, zabunom mi je otišlo 2 puta...

----------


## žužy

> Kako mi nista doktorica nije rekla? baš sam ljuta! Zvala sam ju prije 3 dana i rekla mi je da može.....za FET...grrrrrr


Strašna,ali možda to ne vrijedi za FET,več samo za IVF odnosno punkcije i aspiracije pacijentica bez hiv-a i hepatitisa...nebi ti rekla da dođeš bezveze.Dok budeš trebala ići,nazovi dr.

----------


## Strašna

Pa kud cu ju opet zvat...zvala sam prije 3 dana...rekla mi je da može i da zovem sestre 1DC....3. dolazim...ono klasika...
Ko zna mozda i danas procurim....ili sutra....
Nije li i mg1975 trebala na FET?

----------


## pirica

zvala sam dr A ne moze se na FET u prosincu, ja idem sada

----------


## žužy

*Strašna*,ti onda nejdeš u FET u prosincu,več sad.Po tom se ne moraš brinuti.

----------


## analoneta

bubekica  lijepo lijepooo   :Smile:  i drago mi je da sam te upoznala .   :Very Happy:   a sad znas sta dalje ~~~~  :fige:

----------


## mg1975

> Potvrđujem 12. mj. rezerviran za pacijentice sa HIV-om.


Samo ispravak nij HIV nego hep.

----------


## mg1975

> znaci vise ne primaju? ili?


Za 12. mj. sigurno ne primaju...

----------


## bubekica

a kak to da nisi sad krenula?

----------


## arlena

> zvala sam dr A ne moze se na FET u prosincu, ja idem sada


Jel si sad dobila ili? Meni je 8. dan ciklusa,prepostavljam da sad vise nista ne mogu napraviti  :Sad:

----------


## analoneta

Curke može jedna informacija? Otkada sam se vratila danas iz Zg imam proljev , zanima me da li smijem popit tabletu za to. Suzdržavam se da ne pijem ništa a sutra sam opet gore?

----------


## bubekica

*analoneta* popij medicinski ugljen! i meni je drago da smo se upoznale, oprosti sto sam bila malo smusena...

----------


## piki

Strašna nadam se da se riješila dvojba: sad još možeš, zato je i tebi i meni dr rekla da dođemo (ja zvala dan poslije tebe) jer još upadamo u "ovu rundu".

----------


## Strašna

Ajme makar to...sad samo da dotična dodje  :Smile:

----------


## analoneta

evoo mi idemo u utorak na punkciju..... moja velika briga je sto je ovog puta sve kontra   :Undecided:  na desna strana je slaba ima svega 3 folikula  a lijeva je jaca  ima 6.. strava i uzas je to sto prvi puta kada sam imala punkciju lijeva me toliko bolila da je doktorica odustala od pikanja .pikala je samo desnu,ali onda je desna bila jaca od lijeve e a sada moram zube stisnut i moramo pikati i lijevi pa makar ja i zvijezde i mjeseca i sve planete vidjela i uz to da ne smijem vristati u sali(tako doktorica izdirigirala)  po ovome sta sam ja gore vidjela mislim da sam sama taj dan na punkciji,vidjet cemo mozda necu biti ....

----------


## Kadauna

antanoleta sretno na punkciji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ali tvoja doktorica Pavan Jukic umjesto da daje tebi jasne upute da ne vristis na punkciju bez anestezije  :Evil or Very Mad:  
bilo bi joj pametnije da se zauzme da Vuk Vrhovec konacno dobije anesteziju i punkciju dostojne covjeku :oklagija: 

stvarno bi se trebalo obratiti Ministarstvu i inspekciji da provjeri da li je uopce dozvoljeno raditi bez mogucnosti anestezije u 21. stoljecu, Vuk Vrhovec i dr. Lucinger privatno uistinu su jos jedini prezivjeli fosili nekih davnih metoda i doba

----------


## Inesz

> antanoleta sretno na punkciji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ali tvoja doktorica Pavan Jukic umjesto da daje tebi jasne upute da ne vristis na punkciju bez anestezije  
> bilo bi joj pametnije da se zauzme da Vuk Vrhovec konacno dobije anesteziju i punkciju dostojne covjeku
> 
> stvarno bi se trebalo obratiti Ministarstvu i inspekciji da provjeri da li je uopce dozvoljeno raditi bez mogucnosti anestezije u 21. stoljecu, Vuk Vrhovec i dr. Lucinger privatno uistinu su jos jedini prezivjeli fosili nekih davnih metoda i doba



X

----------


## amazonka

Mogućnost anestezije...nešto što je zlatni standard
i nešto što su spomenuti davno trebali uvesti.
Mjerodavne službe...gdje ste?

----------


## bubekica

problem anestezije na VV je problem s kojim se ne treba boriti pacijent kao pojedinac. sto mozemo ucini kao grupa? mozda skupiti potpise i poslati ministarstvu? da li je moguce za tako nesto ocekivati potporu rode ili neke druge pacijentske udruge, ne nuzno hrvatske?

----------


## mona22

Problem anestezije na vv je u prostoru kojeg oni nemaju a pacijentice bi trebale malo duze odlezat tako je bar tekla sestra

----------


## bubekica

postoje razni problemi oko anestezije, ali nijedan nije nerijesiv, samo na taj problem se mora udariti jako.

----------


## mona22

> postoje razni problemi oko anestezije, ali nijedan nije nerijesiv, samo na taj problem se mora udariti jako.


Istina...

----------


## analoneta

a preživi se......malo cemo vidjet kako je u svemiru   :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna 1506

> antanoleta sretno na punkciji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ali tvoja doktorica Pavan Jukic umjesto da daje tebi jasne upute da ne vristis na punkciju bez anestezije  
> bilo bi joj pametnije da se zauzme da Vuk Vrhovec konacno dobije anesteziju i punkciju dostojne covjeku
> 
> stvarno bi se trebalo obratiti Ministarstvu i inspekciji da provjeri da li je uopce dozvoljeno raditi bez mogucnosti anestezije u 21. stoljecu, Vuk Vrhovec i dr. Lucinger privatno uistinu su jos jedini prezivjeli fosili nekih davnih metoda i doba


Ma jel moguće da se još uvijek gore rade punkcije bez anestezije,ne mogu vjerovati,ajme grozno,ja sam to gore dvaput prošla i stvarno je bilo bolno.U kbc Split daju koktel,lokalna anest. od kojeg nšta ne osjetiš i nema anesteziologa,ne treba,ležiš iza 2 sata i to je to.Stvarno bi trebale nekakvu inicijativu pokrenut vezano za anesteziju.

----------


## bubekica

Na VV se dobije koktel tramal/normabel.

----------


## piki

> Na VV se dobije koktel tramal/normabel.


Uz koji punkcija prilično boli; trebalo bi ga malo pojačati  :Cool: 
Ali mogu reći da mi je poslije OK. Negdje su cure pisale da ih poslije kad popusti anestezija počne boljeti. U svakom slučaju da bi to trebalo mijenjati na VV bi i to još jučer!

----------


## Kadauna

*analoneta*, nije stvar toga prezivi li se ili ne punkcija - prezivjela sam ju i ja, ali kako je moguce da je Vuk Vrhovec najveca MPO bolnica u Hrvatskoj odnosno ona s najvecim brojem postupaka i jos uvijek nemaju anesteziju. Ne znam iskreno kako tvoju lijecnicu nije sramota izgovoriti - pa makar u sali - da ne smijes vristati!?  Trebala bi ona proci jednu punkciju uz tramal (lijek protiv bolova) i normabel (lijek za smirenje) sto svakako nije anestezija niti koktel koji je opisala pacijentica iz Splita, voljela bih da onda kaze "ne smijete vristati". 
I stvar je analoneta mogucnosti, ponude. Da mozes ti izabrati izmedju punkcije uz anesteziju naVuku i onu bez anestezije, koju bi izabrala? samo steta sto oni ne nude opcije nego samo tramal/normabel. 

Bubekice, ne mislim ja da pojedinac moze rijesiti problem anestezije, nisam zato pisala, nego zato sto je lijecnica bezobrazna zahjtevajuci da se ne vristi na punkciji bez anestezije. 
Tvoji prijedlozi su ok, samo to netko treba pokrenuti, skupljanje potpisa, mislim da bi ih dovoljno dobila od svih koji su prosli punkciju na Vuku. Roda? Kakvu podrsku si zamislila? Druge udruge iz Europe? Stvarno ne kuzim kako bi oni mogli pomoci, ali napisi sto ti se vrti po glavi......  iako ne kuzim kako netko iz Bugarske ili Finske moze rijesiti nas problem na Vuku. Anestezija tijekom punkcije je standard koji se koristi svugdje, u mnogocemu olaksava punkciju , da ne pricam o tome koliko su mirnije pacijentice, ne skacu s onog stolca, ne trzaju se...... uopce ne zelim razmisljati o mogucim rizicima upravo zbog tog trzanja

----------


## analoneta

a dobrooo sta sad ja kao juniorka u ovome svemu se bojim i nisam tako bas hrabra,vjerojatno se to doktoricino odnosilo i na to sto sam ja rodila 12 sati trudova i sto sam prosla odma i smrt bebe pa ajde jaka je ona a tu da mi na punkciji vristi   :No-no: ...javim se ja vama u utorak ŽIVA  :Wink:  kad dođem doma i malo se odmorim ako si budem previse odmora  :spava:  uzela muza cu zaduziti da umjesto mene napise da znate da je sve ok proslo   :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> Jel si sad dobila ili? Meni je 8. dan ciklusa,prepostavljam da sad vise nista ne mogu napraviti


Dobila sam jucer mengu tako da sam sutra na vv, taman

----------


## Mali Mimi

Eto ja prošla i porod i to prilično bolan, 10 sati trudova uz drip i još neki lijek za otvaranje uglavnom bilo je jako bolno ali nikad neću zaboraviti punkciju s VV kad sam skakala po stolu (jer su folikuli bili jako nezgodno smješteni) a moraš biti miran da te doktor ne ozljedi, drugačija je ta bol mehanička i nema tog lijeka za bolove koji ti to mogu olakšati samo koktel odnosno anestezija...

----------


## amazonka

Nisam prošla porod i imala sam tu sreću da sam postupke odrađivala u klinikama gdje je postojala mogućnost biranja anestezije.
Ali bilo je pacijentica koje su u VG dolazile s Vuka-i prva im je konstatacija bila-vau, pa ovdje postoji anestezija-fala Bogu!
I nemali broj žena koje su rađale kažu da im je više u sjećanju ostala bol prilikom punkcije-jer ona nije 'prirodna'. Kao i bol prilikom kiretaže s tzv.
lokalnom anestezijom.
Mogućnost biranja anestezije prilikom punkcije standard je u gotovo svim europskim klinikama.
Žalosno je što u 21. stoljeću o tom 'standardu' ,umjesto da je već pravilo, ovdje, u Hrvatskoj još uvijek raspravlja.
A još me više žalosti inercija nadležnih da se konačno taj 'standard' uvede i u njihovu kliniku i da se za njega moraju boriti pacijenti.
Žalosno, ali je to tako i morat će se.

----------


## bubekica

*kadauna* nemam konkretnih ideja, osim sto smatram da u ovu borbu moramo grupno, a potpora "sa strane" uvijek dobro dodje - za pomoc oko sastavljanja eventualne petici, pisma nadleznim sluzbama i sl.

meni je prva punkcija bila katastrofa, ova druga sasvim podnosljiva, ali tocno je ovo sto *amazonka* kaze - ta bol je prije svega neprirodna jer dolazi iznutra i ne mozemo se na nju nikako pripremiti.

sto se "dirigiranja" dr. p.j. o vristanju tice, tu sam bez komentara, bas bi joj trebalo priustiti jedno iskustvo.

----------


## analoneta

bubekica a mozda žena nije mislila nista tako loše mozda me je htjela samo upozoriti da se nekako saberem i da se suzdržim al trebala je to samo mozda na malo ljepši nacin reci a ne ovako pa sam se ja usra*la od straha vec sad..bolit ce to sigurno još pogotovo zato sto je rijec o lijevoj strani a mozda nece bas tako strasno biti...kako god znam zbog cega idem na to...a da bi se moglo promjenit to da mi ne osjecamo makar tu bol moglo bi se ...medicina je napredovala i svasta se danas radi pa bi i oni mogli zakoraciti u taj dio da daju anesteziju ali dobro...pomoć ce valda i taj koktel

----------


## Vrci

Pa meni je jedan od vecih razloga promjene klinike bilo to da ne zelim vise na punkciju bez anestezije. Nakon prvog neuspjeha stalno mi je bio u glavi taj strah od nove punkcije (prvi puta sam imala 9js, nije bilo smrzavanja embrija).

Nisam znala da VV nema anesteziju, mislila sam da to svaka bolnica nudi pod normalno. A mislim da bi to trebalo biti u svakoj klinici...

----------


## žužy

Nije ni u Petrovoj neka anestezija,mada ju oni tako nazivaju.Dobiš neku kombinaciju nečeg protiv bolova + nešto za smirenje,u venu.U biti isto kao i na VV,jedino neznam dal isto u venu i kolko to igra ulogu?Dali onda brže djeluje?Zvrti ti se ali bolovi su skroz prisutni,barem bili meni.Tako da nisam upče razmišljala o punkciji kad smo odlučili promjeniti kliniku.
Mislim da bi stvarno bilo u redu kad bi davali lokalnu anesteziju prilikom punkcije.Bar za to ne treba anesteziolog. Kad sam imala kiretažu,dobila sam tri injekcije u grlič maternice i nisam ništa osjetila,bar ne prebolno.Jedino neznam dali pak to djeluje i na jajnike,i kam opče piknut lokalnu a da ništa ne osjetiš kod aspiracije... :Confused:

----------


## Kadauna

bar koliko su cure pisale Zuzy, ono sto dobivate u Petrovoj jeste ipak anestezija, neka vrsta anestezije. Sijecam se kad sam ja lezala u Petrovoj nakon vanmaternicne vratili su jednu zenskicu s punkcjie i budili su ju, tako da je to sigurno nesto drugo od onog sto dobivate na Vuku. 

Kao sto je Bubekica napisala, problem je rjesiv samo treba biti u bolnici volje za promjene. Jedino na VV se ide bez anestezije a to ces uskoro Zuzy i upoznati, to je sve drugo nego bezbolno, lako za 1-2 folikula, problem je kad ih je vise ili kad je jajnik u nezgodnom polozaju.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Nije ni u Petrovoj neka anestezija,mada ju oni tako nazivaju.Dobiš neku kombinaciju nečeg protiv bolova + nešto za smirenje,u venu.U biti isto kao i na VV,jedino neznam dal isto u venu i kolko to igra ulogu?Dali onda brže djeluje?Zvrti ti se ali bolovi su skroz prisutni,barem bili meni.Tako da nisam upče razmišljala o punkciji kad smo odlučili promjeniti kliniku.
> Mislim da bi stvarno bilo u redu kad bi davali lokalnu anesteziju prilikom punkcije.Bar za to ne treba anesteziolog. Kad sam imala kiretažu,dobila sam tri injekcije u grlič maternice i nisam ništa osjetila,bar ne prebolno.Jedino neznam dali pak to djeluje i na jajnike,i kam opče piknut lokalnu a da ništa ne osjetiš kod aspiracije...


Lokalna anest.se daje venozno u ruku,i nekako djejuje na centar za bol,a ne u grlić maternice ili jajnike.Malo zamanta,neke cure i zaspu.I kako to na kiretažu sa 3 injekcije,ja sam sa 8 tj,imala kiretažu pod općom anestezijom.

----------


## sretna 1506

> bar koliko su cure pisale Zuzy, ono sto dobivate u Petrovoj jeste ipak anestezija, neka vrsta anestezije. Sijecam se kad sam ja lezala u Petrovoj nakon vanmaternicne vratili su jednu zenskicu s punkcjie i budili su ju, tako da je to sigurno nesto drugo od onog sto dobivate na Vuku. 
> 
> Kao sto je Bubekica napisala, problem je rjesiv samo treba biti u bolnici volje za promjene. Jedino na VV se ide bez anestezije a to ces uskoro Zuzy i upoznati, to je sve drugo nego bezbolno, lako za 1-2 folikula, problem je kad ih je vise ili kad je jajnik u nezgodnom polozaju.


Da,da jako bolno,često se sjetim te boli koju ja opisujem kao da ti netko usisava cijelu utrobu,2 sestre stoje sa strana,drže za ruke i pritisnu odozgo jajnike da dr.lakše bode i izvadi js,znalo se iz ambulante čuti vrištanje kao da netko rađa.

----------


## bubekica

> Lokalna anest.se daje venozno u ruku,i nekako djejuje na centar za bol,a ne u grlić maternice ili jajnike.Malo zamanta,neke cure i zaspu.I kako to na kiretažu sa 3 injekcije,ja sam sa 8 tj,imala kiretažu pod općom anestezijom.


Oprosti to sto opisujes nije lokalna anestezija, nego kratka opca.
Lokalna anestezija daje se u rodnicu i eliminira bol probijanja zida rodnice, ali ne i bol u aspiracije oocita. Za ovo je otvorena i posebna tema al ne mogu linkat jer sam na mobu.

----------


## sami_os

Eto i mene s brda. Rezultat punkcije: 1 prazan folikul. Žali Bože truda!  :Sad:   Nastavljamo u 3.mj. (valjda)

----------


## Kadauna

> Eto i mene s brda. Rezultat punkcije: 1 prazan folikul. Žali Bože truda!   Nastavljamo u 3.mj. (valjda)


ajoj - zao mi je  :Sad: (  jesi ovaj put dobivala vecu stimulaciju nego prosli put?

----------


## sami_os

> ajoj - zao mi je (  jesi ovaj put dobivala vecu stimulaciju nego prosli put?


Hvala ti  :Smile:  
Ne..manju. 3 menopura..Ili je moja reakcija sve lošija ili je stimulacija bila preslaba..Ni sa 4 menopura se nisam pretrgla (6 j.s. , od toga 2 zrele) ali je ovo velika 0.

----------


## žužy

> Oprosti to sto opisujes nije lokalna anestezija, nego kratka opca.
> Lokalna anestezija daje se u rodnicu i eliminira bol probijanja zida rodnice, ali ne i bol u aspiracije oocita.


Da,da,to me zanimalo..dali djeluje i na probijanje jajnika.Očito ne.
*sretna 1506* ,rekla bi da samo (ne)davanje anestezije tokom kiretaže ovisi od bolnice do bolnice. Prije kiretaže mi je doktor objašnjavao što me čeka i između ostalog mi je rekao da ću dobiti tri injekcije lokalne anestezije (radilo se o trudnoči u 9. tj) u sam grlić maternice a u venu sam dobila nešto slično na punkciji u Petrovoj i kod HSG-a. Dakle,za smirenje i protiv bolova. I to mi nekak nejde pod neku anesteziju *Kadauna*...mada jesu neke cure zaspale tokom aspiracije. Ista koja je zaspala na prvoj aspir.,na sljedečoj (na kojoj sam bila i ja) je bila skroz budna. Ali kolko su mi objasnili,taj koktel određuju prema tvojoj težini. Izgleda da to ovisi od žene do žene,možda ne reagiramo sve isto. Ili neke slažu kilažu  :Wink: 
Ja sam uvijek mislila da postoji opča an. (kad te uspavaju skroz) i lokalna (koja djeluje na određen dio koji se obrađuje,umrtvi jel,i budan si).

----------


## bubekica

Prijatelj mi je anesteziolog i stazirao je na punkcijama u petrovoj, sigurna sam da daju kratkotrajnu opcu, imena anestetika se ne sjecam.

----------


## sretna 1506

> Oprosti to sto opisujes nije lokalna anestezija, nego kratka opca.
> Lokalna anestezija daje se u rodnicu i eliminira bol probijanja zida rodnice, ali ne i bol u aspiracije oocita. Za ovo je otvorena i posebna tema al ne mogu linkat jer sam na mobu.


Lokalna je,nikakva kratka opća,budna sam i sve znam i razgovaram sa dr. a ne boli,koktel koji ima svoje ima ali ja sad neznam koje.

----------


## Inesz

> Lokalna je,nikakva kratka opća,budna sam i sve znam i razgovaram sa dr. a ne boli,koktel koji ima svoje ima ali ja sad neznam koje.


Sretna, imamo ovjde malo teškoća oko razumijevanje termina.
Lokalna anestezija pri aspiraciji folikula, kako je Bubekica napisala, daje se u rodnicu.

Lokalna anestezija je npr. kad vam zubar da injekciju i u miru izvadi zub. Nema boli, nema vrištanja, nema skakanja sa stolice...

Ono o čemu si ti pisala da se inicira intravenozno, npr. kroz venu na ruci ili nozi, svejedno  :Smile: , ono što zamanta (dobro zamanta) i  što aspiraciju manjeg broja folikula učini bezbolnim ili gotovo bezbolnim je najvjerojatnije injekcija dolantina.

----------


## Ginger

Samo da se ubacim vezano za anesteziju...
Ja sam u ivf poliklinici dobila taj koktel u ruku i oni su to zvali lokalna anestezija - mozda je i tu zovu tako
A radi se o kombinaciji lijekova protiv bolova i necega za smirenje (mislim da sam dobila voltaren i apaurin)
Osamutilo me, al ne i previse ublazilo bolove
Dok je prava lokalna, koju mi je dr.R dao pri zadnjoj punkciji, isla u rodnicu i bila mi je super - nije me bolilo nista (2 folikula)
Za veci broj, ja bih ipak pravu opcu

----------


## frka

kombinacija analgetika i sedativa u injekciji ili intravenozno nije anestezija već neki koktel koji bi trebao umanjiti bol. a ovo što je Inesz napisala - dolantin - je anestetik i daje se intravenozno. često se daje i na porodu. to su prije davali u petrovoj. na VV-u je samo injekcija tramal+apaurin. kad sam jučer vidjela analonetin post i komentar doktorice, izgasila sam komp da ne dobijem ban jer bih svašta napisala. imala sam 2 punkcije na VV-u i 1 porod (bez epiduralne) i, što se boli tiče, rodila bih još 100 puta bez obzira na to što porod traje neusporedivo duže i boliiiii, ali na punkciju bez anestezije više ne idem. to je toliko neprirodna i meni strašna bol da je stvarno nehumano u 21.st. ne omogućiti ženama da je izbjegnu. a dr bi se stvarno trebala suzdržati tako glupih komentara.

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82122-I...na-opca-koktel

----------


## bubekica

koktel se ne daje iintravenozno nego intramuskulatorno!

----------


## Ginger

frka, ma je, al dio njih to valjda tako zove zbog nas laika...

----------


## Ginger

> koktel se ne daje iintravenozno nego intramuskulatorno!


Hm, bilo je davno, al rekla bih da je bilo intravenozno
Al, kazem, ne mogu 100% tvrdit, bilo je davno...
Trebalo bi pitati cure koje su nedavno to dobile
U ruku je bilo sigurno, al ne znam di...

----------


## Ginger

I na ovoj temi sto si otvorila dio cura pise intravenozno, a dio intramuskulatorni
Valjda ovisi sto tocno daju, ne znam....

----------


## bubekica

Mislila sam na ovaj na vuku.

----------


## Ginger

Aha, ok
A bas si sad mislim, pa ak sam dobila u ruku, mora biti intravenozno, kaj ne?
Bas sam tuka...

----------


## ljube

> kombinacija analgetika i sedativa u injekciji ili intravenozno nije anestezija već neki koktel koji bi trebao umanjiti bol. a ovo što je Inesz napisala - dolantin - je anestetik i daje se intravenozno. često se daje i na porodu. to su prije davali u petrovoj. na VV-u je samo injekcija tramal+apaurin


Samo mala digresija- Tramal spada isto u skupinu opoidnih analgetika kao i Dolantin samo što mu je analgetska aktivnost slabija u odnosu na Dolantin ili Fortral koji se isto može koristiti za analgeziju pri punkciji.

----------


## bubekica

> Prijatelj mi je anesteziolog i stazirao je na punkcijama u petrovoj, sigurna sam da daju kratkotrajnu opcu, imena anestetika se ne sjecam.


kratka i. v. anestezija, anestetik je propofol. koliko sam istrazivala prije, oocite koje su aspirirane nakon anestezije propofolom prolaze drugaciju obradu (ispiranje).

----------


## NINA30

Pozdrav svima,
Budući da mi je menstruacija kasnila poprilično a nije došlo do trudnoće moj gin. mi je prepisao duphaston 2*1 i činilo mi se da je rekao 7 dana da pijem.Naravno kad sam izašla nisam više bila saigurno koliko dana trebam piti i još uz to kad sam pročitala za što se koristi ništa mi nije jasno.I još mi je rekao da slobodno treći dan mogu vaditi hormone!?
Trebala sam već odavno to izvaditi na vv ali nikako da dobijem tu m. ovo mi je prvi put da mi se ovako nešto događa.Totalno sam zabrinuta. Jel netko bio ili je u sličnoj situaciji!?

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala ti  
> Ne..manju. 3 menopura..Ili je moja reakcija sve lošija ili je stimulacija bila preslaba..Ni sa 4 menopura se nisam pretrgla (6 j.s. , od toga 2 zrele) ali je ovo velika 0.



draga sami_os, zašto pobogu su ti smanjivali stimulaciju? i zašto nisu probali s gonalima ili puregonima? I daj se molim te upiši tu u našu listu stimulacija, dobivanja j.s.: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...smrzlica/page5


i koja vam je dijagnoza? Kojih si godina?

----------


## sami_os

[QUOTE=Kadauna;2514920]draga sami_os, zašto pobogu su ti smanjivali stimulaciju? i zašto nisu probali s gonalima ili puregonima? I daj se molim te upiši tu u našu listu stimulacija, dobivanja j.s.: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...smrzlica/page5

Upisala se  :Smile:  Bože, koliko nula  :Shock: 

Ne znam zašto su mi smanjili stimulaciju...što se tiče moje reakcije ne očekujem nešto značajno s obzirom na AMH, doktor baš nije bio nešto optimističan kad sam prvi puta u 12.mj došla kod njega, na ostvarenje trudnoće općenito. Tako da sam s realnim očekivanjima ušla u sve ovo...Zadnji put mi je nešto progesteron skočio prije reda pa sam mislila možda mi je doktorica zato smanjila stimulaciju..ionako znam da je ovo sve isprobavanje šta kome odgovara..
Ja imam 37 god..endometrioza koja se vratila i jedan jajnik koji je već ranije poluodstranjen..

----------


## mima235

Meni punkcije na VV nisu bile bolne, to je bio neki čudan osjećaj, više kao pritisak, ali ne bol. Nisam navikla na te lijekove i spavala sam cijeli dan, nisam mogla oči držat otvorene i to mi je bilo super.

----------


## marincezg

Slazem se i ja sa vama da bi trebala anestezija pogotov cure koje imaju vise od 3, 4 js...
Ja sam uvjek imala 1-2 js i ponekad me boljelo a ponekad nije nista...
uglavnom jos bi trebalo svasta promjeniti na vv
bilo je davno receno da ce se prosiriti kat i da ce biti samo za nas.....
imali bi onda puno vise mjesta i muzevi nasi takodjer ali nazalost od toga nema nista

----------


## TrudyC

> Slazem se i ja sa vama da bi trebala anestezija pogotov cure koje imaju vise od 3, 4 js...
> Ja sam uvjek imala 1-2 js i ponekad me boljelo a ponekad nije nista...
> uglavnom jos bi trebalo svasta promjeniti na vv
> bilo je davno receno da ce se prosiriti kat i da ce biti samo za nas.....
> imali bi onda puno vise mjesta i muzevi nasi takodjer ali nazalost od toga nema nista


A da ne spominjem ženski WC -  :Sick:  (šteta kaj tu nema rigo smajlića jer bi taj bio primjereniji onomo što taj wc zapravo jest  :Rolling Eyes:  ) 

Ne razumijem kako sanitarna to već nije zatvorila ili bilo koja druga inspekcija. UŽAS

----------


## sretna 1506

> A da ne spominjem ženski WC -  (šteta kaj tu nema rigo smajlića jer bi taj bio primjereniji onomo što taj wc zapravo jest  ) 
> 
> Ne razumijem kako sanitarna to već nije zatvorila ili bilo koja druga inspekcija. UŽAS


Slažem se u potpunosti,i još da sa svoje strane zatvorim temu anestezije na punkciji,mi imamo papir Upute za pripremu postupka ivf-icsi,između ostalog piše na dan aspiracije doći u 7 i 30,natašte,zbog anestezije.

----------


## bubekica

i mi dolazimo nataste.

----------


## žužy

Mislim da se svima tako najavi,na tašte prije punkcije.I ko ju ne daje...ako nedaj bože dođe do komplik.,pa ako bi bilo potrebe za opčom..

----------


## sretna 1506

> Mislim da se svima tako najavi,na tašte prije punkcije.I ko ju ne daje...ako nedaj bože dođe do komplik.,pa ako bi bilo potrebe za opčom..


Točno tako,ali kako rekoh piše zbog anestezije,a ne piše zbog mogućih komplikacija,što je i to ne daj Bože moguće.

----------


## piki

Jel netko saznao do kad primaju ovaj mjesec? Jel se još uvijek može ili treba čekati siječanj? Moja M koja samo jedan mjesec godišnje zeza sad je odlučila štrajkati :Evil or Very Mad: 
*Strašna* kakvo je stanje? Jesi išla gore?

----------


## ljubilica

> kratka i. v. anestezija, anestetik je propofol. koliko sam istrazivala prije, oocite koje su aspirirane nakon anestezije propofolom prolaze drugaciju obradu (ispiranje).


zadnji put su mi rekli ime lijeka koji dobijemo i nisu spominjali propofol (anestetik) već neki sa N, a možda je i taj sa N dodatak propofolu u vidu analgetika. još je anesteziologica ili je tehničarka-šta već pitala hoćete jaču ili slabiju (a možda se i šalila da nas umiri) i svi smo povikali jaču. i sve tri smo poslije spavale do skoro 11. ništa me nije bolilo. osjetila sam samo ispiranje

----------


## Strašna

> Jel netko saznao do kad primaju ovaj mjesec? Jel se još uvijek može ili treba čekati siječanj? Moja M koja samo jedan mjesec godišnje zeza sad je odlučila štrajkati
> *Strašna* kakvo je stanje? Jesi išla gore?


Draga moja i ja još čekam mengu....danas počelo brljavit...sve joj se nadam pa nikako...test negativan...

----------


## žužy

> sve tri smo poslije spavale do skoro 11. ništa me nije bolilo. osjetila sam samo ispiranje


Da sam znala bi išla kad i ti  :Laughing: ,meni ko da je s cirkularom vadio js..
I sjetila sam se ipak jedne razlike između koktela s kiretaže,propuhivanja i punkcije.Kod ovog s punkcije osjetiš gorko u grlu,sekundu nakon ubrizgavanja.
Ako na VV nema tog filinga,onda u Petrovoj ipak jest neka anestezija,koja god več bila.

----------


## piki

> Draga moja i ja još čekam mengu....danas počelo brljavit...sve joj se nadam pa nikako...test negativan...


Eh i moj je bio prošli tjedan, grlim!
Još nisi zvala, čekaš crveno?

----------


## piki

> Da sam znala bi išla kad i ti ,meni ko da je s cirkularom vadio js..
> I sjetila sam se ipak jedne razlike između koktela s kiretaže,propuhivanja i punkcije.Kod ovog s punkcije osjetiš gorko u grlu,sekundu nakon ubrizgavanja.
> Ako na VV nema tog filinga,onda u Petrovoj ipak jest neka anestezija,koja god več bila.


Nema ništ od toga na VV. Kod zubara se dobiju jače droge!

----------


## bubekica

> Nema ništ od toga na VV. Kod zubara se dobiju jače droge!


ili na malo boljem tulumu  :Laughing:

----------


## Strašna

> Eh i moj je bio prošli tjedan, grlim!
> Još nisi zvala, čekaš crveno?


Pa da..čekam da pravo krene...ti isto?

----------


## žužy

> ili na malo boljem tulumu


Povedi me koji put sa sobom van.

----------


## piki

*Strašna* kod mene još ničega.
*bubekica* mogli bi organizirat nešto pa onda direkt drugo jutro u salu pa da i mi iskusimo punkciju s anastezijom :Laughing:

----------


## analoneta

evo analonete ŽIVE!!!!  dobro je sve proslo ...lose sam reagirala na apaurin sestra me vodala na  wc i do sale strasno koliko mi je bilo slabo tlak sam imala 110 sa 65 strasno...od 9 folikula imamo 5 js doktorica prezadovoljna..sestre danas savrsene ..bila sam sama na punkciji i sve se vrtilo oko mene...desna po obicaju samo pritisak a lijeva je bila onakooo malo ali evo me tu...nisam vristala   :Smile:  pricali smo o tortama ..na kraju je sestra jedna bila glasnija nego ja  :Smile:  el radite ovo el radite ovo.ali hvala joj jer znam da mi je htjela okrenuti plocu da nemislim o boli ali eto u meni je bio taj strah da se ne pomaknem i da neupropastim sve...sad me boli ali dobro sam.....e sad samo neka se moje stanice i muzevi udvaraci upoznaju najbolje sto mogu i dajem im dozvolu za sex   :Smile:  sutra zovem lab da vidimo sta se desava

----------


## Inesz

analoneta, sretno!
~~~~

koliko su ti punktirali folikula? svih 9?

----------


## lberc

analoneta,super,nek tulum u labu počne

----------


## saan

Analoneta~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo oplode :Very Happy: 
Iberc kako si?  Šta ima?

----------


## analoneta

i ja kažem....samo nek tulumare

----------


## analoneta

> analoneta, sretno!
> ~~~~
> 
> koliko su ti punktirali folikula? svih 9?


 Inesz mislm da da ...nije mi rekla nista a na lijevom se dota dugo zadržala jer je na lijevom i bilo vise tako da mislim da je sve ispikala..rekla bi mi da nije ...bar mislim   :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

analoneta,
šteta da su samo 4 js od 9 folikula.  :Sad: 

ti si mlada cure, zar ne?

----------


## lberc

Saan dobro sam,sutra idem konačno kod gin.da se naručim za ultrazvuk,jedva čekam. Kak si ti,koliko si ti do sad puta bila na ultrazvuku?

----------


## analoneta

> analoneta,
> šteta da su samo 4 js od 9 folikula. 
> 
> ti si mlada cure, zar ne?


da  po meni je to ok onako...prosli put sam dobila 28 menopura i samo 2js s time da je jedna bila zrela a sada  22 menopura i 5 js (koliko zrelih ima neznam).......ovaj puta sam bolje reagirala na terapiju i punkciju sam imala 2 dana ranije.......  sad cemo vidjeti sta ce se desiti u labu do sutra...a vracamo jednu mrvicu

----------


## piki

analoneta ~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

----------


## Inesz

analoneta,
koliko imaš godina, koliki ti ja amh?

----------


## mona22

> analoneta ~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!


Potpisujem

----------


## nova21

ja sam opet u četvrtak gore  :Smile:  valjda su se moji uspavani folikuli malo razbudili i počeli rast

----------


## saan

Iberc ja sam ok. Jedino što mi je muka,slinim na sve strane i povracam al nema veze izdržat ću sve.
Bila sam 2 puta uz. Zadnji put u petak i vidjela sam srce moje mrve.
Danas sam 7 tj. I na uz. Idem slijedeći utorak.
Sretno ti...  :Smile:

----------


## vrtirepka

Hej curke.. Eto mene u četvrtak na punkciji. Strah me ajme. Imam 5folikula na 3menopura. Malo slaba reakcija. Amh je 10.6...

----------


## vrtirepka

Analoneta sretno......  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> Hej curke.. Eto mene u četvrtak na punkciji. Strah me ajme. Imam 5folikula na 3menopura. Malo slaba reakcija. Amh je 10.6...


7sretno na punkciji,ja sam imala na tri menopura 5 stanica,isto želim i tebi,meni je čak amh 16,9

----------


## analoneta

Vrtirepka  uzvracam    :Smile:

----------


## vrtirepka

Kmeeee (punkcija)...... Posto imam tako slabu reakciju, sta mislite oce transfer biti nakon dva dana. Pitam jel ne znam da li da idem za Osijek ili ostanem nakon punkcija????

----------


## saan

Vrtirepka i ja sam bila na 3 menopura imala 5 folikula, 2 js, 1 nezrela. Druga se oplodila i vraćena drugi dan. Moj amh je 1,14.
Mislim da ako imaju više stanica onda čekaju 5 dan. Ako ih je manje onda vrate 2-3 dan.
Sretno!

----------


## kika222

Evo me, beta 0... Molila sam ga za dodatne pretrage, veli nema indikacija za to... Nakon toliko nula nema indikacija... Ne znam šta reći :Sad:  barem da mi netko zna objasnit zašto prokrvarim svaki put 11dp punkcije... Opet u trećem mjesecu sve ispočetka...
Svim trudilicama želim puno lijepih beta...

----------


## piki

vrtirepka vjerojatno će ti nakon punkcije reći dal da dođeš za 2 d na transfer ili ako budu više od 3 stanice onda zoveš da čuješ kad će biti transfer. Tak da baš i ne možeš raditi nikakve planove. Eh baš ti i nisam nešto pomogla! Uglavnom sretno sutra na punkciji, da bude tih 5 js :Smile:

----------


## piki

*kika* draga drži se :Love:  
Ne znam što bi trebalo biti da bude indikacija za daljnje pretrage, netko od cura će sigurno znati. To i mene zanima, koliki broj neuspješnih postupaka je potreban?

----------


## mona22

kika draga žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*piki* ne ovisi to samo o broju postupaka nego i o dijagnozama. mi sad recimo imamo indikaciju da kopamo po genetici, ali za trombofiliju i imunologiju ne.

----------


## analoneta

eto  zvala lab da pitam za moje mrvice i vele da mi ne mogu nista reci jer moraju cekat 18h od mjesanja stanica i spermica.zenskica veli to ce biti onda navecer tako da sutra svakako morate doci... i sada sam ja ono  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Cekam:  :scared:

----------


## piki

> *piki* ne ovisi to samo o broju postupaka nego i o dijagnozama. mi sad recimo imamo indikaciju da kopamo po genetici, ali za trombofiliju i imunologiju ne.


A meni budu rekli da je godina proizvodnje (genetika je automatski sprčkana), pa čemu onda sve to  :Laughing: 
Analoneta, malo strpljenja, kad si već ovo sve dočekala. Danas popodne odspavaš malo i već je sutra! Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

> eto  zvala lab da pitam za moje mrvice i vele da mi ne mogu nista reci jer moraju cekat 18h od mjesanja stanica i spermica.zenskica veli to ce biti onda navecer tako da sutra svakako morate doci... i sada sam ja ono  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


pa kad oni mijesju te stanice, u ponoc? pa jucer ti je bila punkcija, grrrrr.

----------


## vrtirepka

Kika, žao mi je....  :Sad:         hvala curke..... Kmeeee  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

> pa kad oni mijesju te stanice, u ponoc? pa jucer ti je bila punkcija, grrrrr.


baš tako od punkcije je prošlo već više od 24 h.

analoneta, je li ti rekla kolko je bilo zrelih js?

----------


## analoneta

ne .......... rekla mi je da su pomjesali odma nakon punkcije kao posto sam i sama jucer bila kao nije bilo guzve pa su odma radili na tome....  i i ja sam sad smusenaaa znam samo po glasu da se javila mlađa ženskica jer onu drugu Marjanu ja znam ...glupaca trebal sam  nju traziti ...budala sam  eto  nista drugo   :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:   nista trpit cu do sutra a onda cu stisnut palceve da sve bude ok i da sutra bude transfer

----------


## analoneta

a od 5 je valda 3 bilo zrele pa onda bi trebo biti sutra transfer ako sve bude ok a mislim da oce jer prosli puta je stanica bila dvostanicna i sporo se dijelila pa je drugi dan bio transfer .nije se nista cekalo....  da u pravu je piki najbolje da ja idem spavati i da sutra sto prije dođe....

----------


## Kadauna

> Vrtirepka i ja sam bila na 3 menopura imala 5 folikula, 2 js, 1 nezrela. Druga se oplodila i vraćena drugi dan. Moj amh je 1,14.
> Mislim da ako imaju više stanica onda čekaju 5 dan. Ako ih je manje onda vrate 2-3 dan.
> Sretno!


1,14 pmol/L ti je AMH ili 1,14 ng/ml, ako je ng/ml nije jaaaaaaaaaaaaaako dramatično iako smanjena plodnost, ako je pmol/L u pitanju onda je stanje baš jako loše, baš jako, jako loše. Da ne miješamo kruške i jabuke. 

Evo nešto u AMH-u
http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

----------


## Inesz

> ne .......... rekla mi je da su *pomjesali odma nakon punkcije* kao posto sam i sama jucer bila kao nije bilo guzve pa su odma radili na tome....  i i ja sam sad smusenaaa znam samo po glasu da se javila mlađa ženskica jer onu drugu Marjanu ja znam ...glupaca trebal sam  nju traziti ...budala sam  eto  nista drugo    nista trpit cu do sutra a onda cu stisnut palceve da sve bude ok i da sutra bude transfer


od apiracije do miješanja stanica ne smije proći više od 3 h, dakle ako su odmah pomijšali, oplodnja se provjerava za 15-20 sati nakon miješanja.

analoneta, ja bih na tvom mjestu sad nazvala i pitala za oplodnju.

sretno draga.

----------


## saan

Kadauna... 1,14 pmol/L .

----------


## bubekica

cure, molim broj soc. radnice ak je nekom pri ruci!

----------


## mimadz

tel 2353 845/803

----------


## Strašna

Eto moja menga se udostojila doć, pa sutra zovem, i ako bude sve ok, u petak sam gore. Nadam se da će me još htjet primit. Ja uvijek nešto u zadnji tren.

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* drzim fige sutra!
*kjara, kika* zao mi je...

----------


## Šiškica

I ja sam bila jučer gore , ostala sam ugodno iznenađena nalazom ( ono što sam upamtila) sgram je najbolji do sad;  a moj AMH preko 50  i( premda je dr. nešt komentirao o mjernim jedinicama i da je to kao prije 30 i nešto) FSH i Lh između 7 i 8 ( imam PCOS)  a čuveni TSH je pao i sad je 2,8  .. Dr. je prokomentirao da je čudo da s takvim nalazom ne uspjevamo ostat T bez njegove pomoći..
Iza godišnjeg idemo u postpak..

----------


## Šiškica

ak mi možete koja pomoći :Yes:  s informacijama?

Tko daje uputnice za markere na hepatitis i HIV , soc. gin. ili dr. opće prakse?
jel se treba naručiti u Petrovoj 3?

i uputnica D1 jel  za prirodnjak ili za stimulirani postupak?

----------


## hrki

> ak mi možete koja pomoći s informacijama?
> 
> Tko daje uputnice za markere na hepatitis i HIV , soc. gin. ili dr. opće prakse?
> jel se treba naručiti u Petrovoj 3?
> 
> i uputnica D1 jel  za prirodnjak ili za stimulirani postupak?


Uputnice za markere na hepatitis i HIV za tebe daje tvoj ginekologa, a za tvog dragog dr.opće prakse.Ne treba se naručivati za Petrovu.
Za uputnicu D1 ti nisam sigurna,ali sigurno će ti odgovoriti netko od cura koje imaju pravu informaciju.Sretno :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

Uputnica d1 je za bilokoji postupak, a ginicka ti napise vrstu postupka.

----------


## Strašna

I tako ja zvala, ali vjerovatno ništa od mog FETa, sestra je rekla da više ne primaju postupke, ja pitam a FET, kaže isto, ali da moram doći. I eto.  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

> I tako ja zvala, ali vjerovatno ništa od mog FETa, sestra je rekla da više ne primaju postupke, ja pitam a FET, kaže isto, ali da moram doći. I eto.


a zakaj moraš doći ak više ne primaju u postupke?

----------


## Strašna

pa to ni meni nije jasno...rekla je kao dodjite pa ce te se dogovorit s doktoricom. Ono kao "da, da...ne primamo", ja rekoh a FET, kaze ona "isto, al dodjite da se dogovorite s doktoricom". Sta cu se dogovarat, to mogu i telefonom, ako je stvarno tako da ne primaju. Nisam pametna. Možda da opet nju nazovem oko 1?

----------


## saan

Jel se zna zašto ne rade postupke? Zbog štrajka? Ili?

----------


## Vrci

Pisalo se,jer su im u 12mj postupci s parovima koji imaju hepatitis

----------


## vrtirepka

Isse, toliko sam se bojala punkcija a bilo je sve ok. Imam 3jajne stanice. I u subotu opet na brdo, nevjerojatnije će biti transfer..

----------


## pirica

> I tako ja zvala, ali vjerovatno ništa od mog FETa, sestra je rekla da više ne primaju postupke, ja pitam a FET, kaže isto, ali da moram doći. I eto.


ja sam u pon bila i idem na fet

----------


## lberc

cure,sretno u postupcima!

----------


## Strašna

> ja sam u pon bila i idem na fet


uljevaš mi nadu  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Strašna - nazovi doktoricu da ne dolaziš bezveze u ZG. 

*ovo je važna obavijest svim curama koje se liječe na VV-u. 

Cirkulira mišljenje i javljale su se cure da ne mogu dobiti svoje hormonalne nalaze na VV-u jer se isti nalaze kod doktora/-ice u kompu, kod sestara u kartonu, itd. 

UGlavnom, danas sam zvala na VV, zvala laboratorij koji mi je rekao da se za nalaze trebam javiti doktoru/doktorici ili sestrama. Zovem sestre, kažu mi one da nalaze nemaju u kartonu ali ih ima kod doktora u kompjuteru, no da ih svakako mogu zatražiti i na šalteru, da mi oni moraju dati kopiju mojih nalaza. I tako ja opet zovem laboratorij, kažu oni na koncu "dobro onda, dođite na šalter, zatražite nalaze i dobit ćete kopiju". 

nalazi se na VV-u onda ipak uz uljudno pitanje i traženje mogu dobiti na šalteru laboratorija, iako ste pacijenti na VV-u, ne moraju nalazi ostati zakopani i zatajeni u kompjuteru doktora. Cure, ako vas zanima, tražite svoje nalaze, nalazi su ionako vaši, nisu vlasništvo bolnice. 
*

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna... 1,14 pmol/L .


ajme saan, s ovakvim AMH-om je malo čudo što si ostvarila trudnoću. MOgu pitati kojih si godina?

----------


## Strašna

Ja zovem, ali cijeli dan ne mogu dobit doktoricu....

----------


## lberc

analoneta,jesi bila gore,kaj su ti rekli za transfer?

----------


## analoneta

> analoneta,jesi bila gore,kaj su ti rekli za transfer?


evo meeeeeeeeee.........ovakoc od 5 jajnih stanica 4 su bile zrele.rađen je ICSI i samo dvije su se oplodile..tako da smo dobili 2 četverostanicne jedna  se gnjezdi u meni   :Very Happy:  a druga drijema u hladnom  :Klap:  ženski ca mi objasnila zasto nije mi mogla dati inf.jucer kao ona je pogledala prije nego li je isla doma i vidjela je da se dijele i to je to...a kad sam ja zvala nije mogla mi dati niku inf...ali dobro je......
[B]Vrtirepka  :Coffee:  odmaraj  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> evo meeeeeeeeee.........ovakoc od 5 jajnih stanica 4 su bile zrele.rađen je ICSI i samo dvije su se oplodile..tako da smo dobili 2 četverostanicne jedna  se gnjezdi u meni   a druga drijema u hladnom  ženski ca mi objasnila zasto nije mi mogla dati inf.jucer kao ona je pogledala prije nego li je isla doma i vidjela je da se dijele i to je to...a kad sam ja zvala nije mogla mi dati niku inf...ali dobro je......
> [B]Vrtirepka  odmaraj


sretno!

ovo i dalje ne drzi vodu, kad si zvala je proslo vise od 24h nakon punkcije, zar ih ona dotad jos nije ni pogledala? jel ja to dobro razumijem?

----------


## analoneta

bubekice sta da ti kazem.........

----------


## bubekica

> bubekice sta da ti kazem.........


dal sam dobro shvatila? da ona kad si ti zvala jos nije ni pogledala u kojem su stanju embriji? s kojom biologinjom si pricala, tj. tko ti je radio oplodnju?

----------


## lberc

analoneta,super..a kak to da su ti samo jednog vratili?

----------


## saan

Kadauna! Svjesna sam čuda :Smile:  ali eto ona se dogadjaju ja sam živi primjer...
Sreća moja što osim tog jako lošeg amh sve ostalo je uredu.
Imam 33 god.
Mislim da sam tebi slala na pp sve podatke za neku statistiku.

----------


## saan

Analoneta :Smile:  Neka se mrvica lijepo ugnjezdi i čvrsto primi...
Sretno

----------


## bubekica

> Kadauna! Svjesna sam čuda ali eto ona se dogadjaju ja sam živi primjer...
> Sreća moja što osim tog jako lošeg amh sve ostalo je uredu.
> Imam 33 god.
> Mislim da sam tebi slala na pp sve podatke za neku statistiku.


meni si slala a ja nikad upisala  :facepalm: 
posaljes opet?  :Laughing:

----------


## analoneta

mlada zenskica  je bila ..ona visoka biologica je marijana nju znam a ovu neznam kako se zove..plava zenskica i melje kao da se ulizuje ne dopada mi se....rekla mi je da je gledala koliko su stanice stare kao po zrelosti i da ih je oplodila odma nakon punkcije e sad rekla mi je neku cirku kolko sati ona to nesmije dirati,vjerujte zaboravila sam ali po ovome sta je ona rekla ona je to tek jucer pogledala prije nego li je isla doma...ma tko zna sta je ona meni izmjesala i kruske i jabuke.ja samo pisem ono sta je ona meni rekla.a opet mi nije jasno rekla je da je kada je krenila kuci pogledala i da je vidjela da su se pocele dijeliti.po tome ja mislim da je ona to gledala onda na dan punkcije.pa ne treba cekati toliko dugo da se pocne stanica dijeliti bar po nekoj logici..a brat bratu sta mi je napricala da ja vise sad mislim da je namuljala svega i svacega ....

vratili su mi jednu zato sto sam na prvom IVF ostvarila trudnocu sa jednom jajnom stanicom i imala sam i prije toga i prirodno trudnocu u kojoj srce nije prokucalo....pa na njen predlog a i na moj bolje jedna da dobijemo jednu bebu i lakse za mene trudnoca sa jednom bebom nego sa dvije a uostalom znate i same sta to još moze donesti  četvorke trojke..pocinjemo opet sa jednim embrijem a vidjet cemo sta ce biti..mozda i ovog puta bude bila ta treca sreca i opet otprve ostanem   debellaa  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna! Svjesna sam čuda ali eto ona se dogadjaju ja sam živi primjer...
> Sreća moja što osim tog jako lošeg amh sve ostalo je uredu.
> Imam 33 god.
> Mislim da sam tebi slala na pp sve podatke za neku statistiku.



koju sam dužna dići, sad ću, oprosti  :Smile:

----------


## clematis

> Strašna - nazovi doktoricu da ne dolaziš bezveze u ZG. 
> 
> *ovo je važna obavijest svim curama koje se liječe na VV-u. 
> 
> Cirkulira mišljenje i javljale su se cure da ne mogu dobiti svoje hormonalne nalaze na VV-u jer se isti nalaze kod doktora/-ice u kompu, kod sestara u kartonu, itd. 
> 
> UGlavnom, danas sam zvala na VV, zvala laboratorij koji mi je rekao da se za nalaze trebam javiti doktoru/doktorici ili sestrama. Zovem sestre, kažu mi one da nalaze nemaju u kartonu ali ih ima kod doktora u kompjuteru, no da ih svakako mogu zatražiti i na šalteru, da mi oni moraju dati kopiju mojih nalaza. I tako ja opet zovem laboratorij, kažu oni na koncu "dobro onda, dođite na šalter, zatražite nalaze i dobit ćete kopiju". 
> 
> nalazi se na VV-u onda ipak uz uljudno pitanje i traženje mogu dobiti na šalteru laboratorija, iako ste pacijenti na VV-u, ne moraju nalazi ostati zakopani i zatajeni u kompjuteru doktora. Cure, ako vas zanima, tražite svoje nalaze, nalazi su ionako vaši, nisu vlasništvo bolnice. 
> *



ja nisam imala problema sa nalazima hormona, prvi put kad sam dosla kod dr. sam pitala za nalaze i on mi je rekao da ih ima u komp-u ali da ce mi ih kopirati i isprintat na povijest bolesti, sto je i napravio.

----------


## clematis

sutra sam na brdu, nadam se da nece biti guzve.

----------


## orhideja.

*strašna* jesi dobila dokt??? i ja je zoven cijeli dan--javila mi se u pola 3 i rekla da se sutra čujemo.....
zovem da vidim krećemo li u postupak napokon (prošli mj nas lagano otpilila) a koliko vidim i sad bude.... ne razumijem zašto više ne uzimaju u postupke???? ako bi mi 20.11 bio 3dc i krenem...do 5-10.12 bi swe riješila

----------


## Strašna

Nisam uspjela dobit doktoricu. I briga me...sutra odoh...
Ne uzimaju zato sto je 12.ti mjesec, kao sto je vec rečeno "rezerviran" za cure s hepatitisom...
Ja sam za FET...

----------


## bubekica

> *strašna* jesi dobila dokt??? i ja je zoven cijeli dan--javila mi se u pola 3 i rekla da se sutra čujemo.....
> zovem da vidim krećemo li u postupak napokon (prošli mj nas lagano otpilila) a koliko vidim i sad bude.... ne razumijem zašto više ne uzimaju u postupke???? ako bi mi 20.11 bio 3dc i krenem...do 5-10.12 bi swe riješila


12 mjesec rezerviran je za osobe s hepatitisom!

----------


## Strašna

I usput, cure koje ste išle na FET, koji DC vam je bio transfer? Čisto da se znam orjentirat jer još "upadam". Znam da je individualno, al ono...čisto orjentacijski...

----------


## orhideja.

da, znam da je 12.mj rezerviran. ali do početka 12mj---naš postupak bi bio gotov. a oni da počnu u 12mj postupak--ne idu u salu odmah

----------


## orhideja.

> I usput, cure koje ste išle na FET, koji DC vam je bio transfer? Čisto da se znam orjentirat jer još "upadam". Znam da je individualno, al ono...čisto orjentacijski...


Meni  15 dc

----------


## bubekica

> da, znam da je 12.mj rezerviran. ali do početka 12mj---naš postupak bi bio gotov. a oni da počnu u 12mj postupak--ne idu u salu odmah


Meni se cini da oni krecu sad. Ne treba zaboravit da postoji i zimski godisnji na vuku.

----------


## Strašna

pa ja bi stigla knap mozda onda...

----------


## Mury

> Strašna - nazovi doktoricu da ne dolaziš bezveze u ZG. 
> 
> *ovo je važna obavijest svim curama koje se liječe na VV-u. 
> 
> Cirkulira mišljenje i javljale su se cure da ne mogu dobiti svoje hormonalne nalaze na VV-u jer se isti nalaze kod doktora/-ice u kompu, kod sestara u kartonu, itd. 
> 
> UGlavnom, danas sam zvala na VV, zvala laboratorij koji mi je rekao da se za nalaze trebam javiti doktoru/doktorici ili sestrama. Zovem sestre, kažu mi one da nalaze nemaju u kartonu ali ih ima kod doktora u kompjuteru, no da ih svakako mogu zatražiti i na šalteru, da mi oni moraju dati kopiju mojih nalaza. I tako ja opet zovem laboratorij, kažu oni na koncu "dobro onda, dođite na šalter, zatražite nalaze i dobit ćete kopiju". 
> 
> nalazi se na VV-u onda ipak uz uljudno pitanje i traženje mogu dobiti na šalteru laboratorija, iako ste pacijenti na VV-u, ne moraju nalazi ostati zakopani i zatajeni u kompjuteru doktora. Cure, ako vas zanima, tražite svoje nalaze, nalazi su ionako vaši, nisu vlasništvo bolnice. 
> *


Kraljice!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

Cure, jel netko u kontaktu s piki?
Znam da je i ona danas trebala zvat, ne znam jel uspjela dobit. Poslala sam joj pm, ali ne javlja se.

----------


## nova21

da se javim daje postupak prekinut, pošto nisam dobro reagirala na klomife, folikuli nisu rasli, u 1 mj sam ponovo gore

----------


## Strašna

Žao mi je *nova21*...

----------


## riba76

Pa kaj je ovo...sve neke loše vibre...
Strašna i j sam u sličnoj situaciji,trebala bih dobit 20.11.
Javi jesi li kaj uspjela

----------


## sami_os

> da se javim daje postupak prekinut, pošto nisam dobro reagirala na klomife, folikuli nisu rasli, u 1 mj sam ponovo gore


Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## mona22

nova21 žao mi je

----------


## Kjara

nova21 jako mi je žao i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam svima 2014 bude plodna ako vec ova nije

mona22 jesi vadila betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te ugodno iznenadi

----------


## pirica

> Meni se cini da oni krecu sad. Ne treba zaboravit da postoji i zimski godisnji na vuku.


ne znam kako krecu sad kad sam ja 21.11. na uzv 13dc za FET

----------


## mona22

Da i ovdje objavim moja beta 2,25  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kjara

mona22 žao mi je :Love:

----------


## kika222

Draga mona, i tebi želim puno više sreće u novoj godini... Drž se maco :Love:

----------


## riba76

mona  :Crying or Very sad: 
imaš li koji smrzlić?

----------


## analoneta

mona  :Love:

----------


## luna2

bok cure oprostite ako sam na krivoj temi,ali nidje nemogu nac di bi postavila pitanje o tome  :Sad:  ovako muz i ja krecemo u postupak za mpo pa me zanima dali on ima pravo na bolovanje u to vrijeme i ako ima koliko dugo?I koliko dugo ja moram bit prijavljena da bi imala neku naknadu za bolovanje i porodiljni?

----------


## luna2

pozdrav svima,oprostite ako sam na krivoj temi ali nigdje nemogu nac sto me zanima.Muz i ja krecemo u postupak mo pa me zanima dali on ima pravo na bolovanje,ako ima koliko?I jos koliko dugo ja moram biti prijavljena da bi imala pravo na naknadu za bolovanje? :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*mona22, nova21*  :Love:

----------


## orhideja.

> bok cure oprostite ako sam na krivoj temi,ali nidje nemogu nac di bi postavila pitanje o tome  ovako muz i ja krecemo u postupak za mpo pa me zanima dali on ima pravo na bolovanje u to vrijeme i ako ima koliko dugo?I koliko dugo ja moram bit prijavljena da bi imala neku naknadu za bolovanje i porodiljni?


dobro došla i puno uspjeha ti želim.
neznam da li M ima pravo, ali MM je na bolovanju od 3dc do transfera-bolovanje mu piše dokt opće prakse

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure...riba76  imam 4 smrzlica(2x2) tako da mi je ovaj neuspjeh malo lakše podnijet

----------


## bubekica

> tel 2353 845/803


hvala!

----------


## Inesz

> pozdrav svima,oprostite ako sam na krivoj temi ali nigdje nemogu nac sto me zanima.Muz i ja krecemo u postupak mo pa me zanima dali on ima pravo na bolovanje,ako ima koliko?I jos koliko dugo ja moram biti prijavljena da bi imala pravo na naknadu za bolovanje?



partner ima pravo na bolovanje ako se materijal za oplodonju uzima kirurškim putem.
ima pravo i na jedan dan bolovanja na dan aspiracije na temelju potrebe za davanjem uzorka,

orhideja, zašto je TM na bolovanju od tvoj 3.dc?
i

----------


## orhideja.

> partner ima pravo na bolovanje ako se materijal za oplodonju uzima kirurškim putem.
> ima pravo i na jedan dan bolovanja na dan aspiracije na temelju potrebe za davanjem uzorka,
> 
> orhideja, zašto je TM na bolovanju od tvoj 3.dc?
> i


Jer radi na terenu-i  bi taj dan morao doputovat u Zg (a nekad je u nekom dijelu Hr)--teško izvedivo. do Zg imamo 2h vožnje...ja sama nakon terapije (pola puta spavam) ne bi se mogla dovest kući.  Kako imam pravo na putni nalog s pratnjom, tako mi je on ta pratnja...

----------


## Strašna

I tako ja danas bila gore, i idemo u FET. Od danas sam na Estrofemima, 3x1. U subotu, 23.11. sam opet gore.  :Smile: 
Nitko ništ ne spominje za 12.mj i hepatitis.

----------


## bubekica

> I tako ja danas bila gore, i idemo u FET. Od danas sam na Estrofemima, 3x1. U subotu, 23.11. sam opet gore. 
> *Nitko ništ ne spominje za 12.mj i hepatitis.*


osim sto sestre petljaju na telefon.

sretno mila!

----------


## Strašna

Upravo tako, hvala draga  :Kiss:

----------


## arlena

> I tako ja danas bila gore, i idemo u FET. Od danas sam na Estrofemima, 3x1. U subotu, 23.11. sam opet gore. 
> Nitko ništ ne spominje za 12.mj i hepatitis.


Sretno  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala *arlena*  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> I tako ja danas bila gore, i idemo u FET. Od danas sam na Estrofemima, 3x1. U subotu, 23.11. sam opet gore. 
> Nitko ništ ne spominje za 12.mj i hepatitis.


Sretno,draga  :Yes:

----------


## piki

*Mona i nova*  :Love: 
Strašna odlično za FET! E di bi bili kad bi uvijek slušali sestre!?! Baš mi je drago da smo se upoznale danas. Možda se sad još koji put sretnemo.
Clematis???

----------


## mona22

Strasna sretno

----------


## clematis

> *Mona i nova* 
> Strašna odlično za FET! E di bi bili kad bi uvijek slušali sestre!?! Baš mi je drago da smo se upoznale danas. Možda se sad još koji put sretnemo.
> Clematis???


ja sam od sutra pikalica  :Shy kiss:

----------


## clematis

> *Mona i nova* 
> Strašna odlično za FET! E di bi bili kad bi uvijek slušali sestre!?! Baš mi je drago da smo se upoznale danas. Možda se sad još koji put sretnemo.
> Clematis???


ja sam od sutra pikalica  :Shy kiss:

----------


## mg1975

> I tako ja danas bila gore, i idemo u FET. Od danas sam na Estrofemima, 3x1. U subotu, 23.11. sam opet gore. 
> Nitko ništ ne spominje za 12.mj i hepatitis.


Strašna, drago mi je da ideš i nadam se da će to biti to.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure moje, piki, i meni je drago da smo se upoznale  :Smile:  I naravno da cemo se sresti mozda jos koji put. Sretno ti! Clematis to i za tebe vrijedi  :Smile:

----------


## analoneta

vrtirepkaaaaaaaaaaa.......

----------


## vrtirepka

> vrtirepkaaaaaaaaaaa.......


molimmmmm...... :Smile: 
vratih se kući,,transfer ce biti u utorak,,ide se na blastice,,sve tri su se oplodile  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Vrtirepka sretno

----------


## analoneta

> molimmmmm......
> vratih se kući,,transfer ce biti u utorak,,ide se na blastice,,sve tri su se oplodile


Bravoooooooooo............... pa zabrinuh me...nejavljas se ...ali opravdano......super super... a kako je prosla ona nasa druga..mislim da ona nije tu među nama

----------


## riba76

Vrtirepka  :Klap:

----------


## Vaki

Cure, sretno! Neka se otprati ova godina s pozitivnim vijestima, a iduća neka nam bude plodnija! :Wink:

----------


## kika222

> Cure, sretno! Neka se otprati ova godina s pozitivnim vijestima, a iduća neka nam bude plodnija!


Potpisujem :Heart:

----------


## Mury

> Cure, sretno! Neka se otprati ova godina s pozitivnim vijestima, a iduća neka nam bude plodnija!


Potpisujem i želim sreću svima, posebno curama u postupcima!!!

----------


## vrtirepka

> Bravoooooooooo............... pa zabrinuh me...nejavljas se ...ali opravdano......super super... a kako je prosla ona nasa druga..mislim da ona nije tu među nama


je,,bravo,,al sad sam u fobijama da mali alebići ne odustanu  :Sad: 
i druga zenica isto dolazi 5 dan,,njoj su se sve 4 oplodile
hvala curke....<3

----------


## luna2

Pozdrav svima,muz i ja smo naruceni u 1.mj na vv na ivf-icsi,neznamo previse o tome pa nas zanima sta nas ceka i koji postupak je otprilike.Ako nam mozete malo pojasniti :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

> Pozdrav svima,muz i ja smo naruceni u 1.mj na vv na ivf-icsi,neznamo previse o tome pa nas zanima sta nas ceka i koji postupak je otprilike.Ako nam mozete malo pojasniti


To znači da ste već bili na VV i obavili sve pretrage (hormone, briseve, sprmiogram...)? Ako niste onda vam je to prvo, a tek na temelju toga vam doktor određuje tijek postupka. O rezultatima pretrage ovisi koju će vam terapiju dati (ima raznih stimulacija od tableta do injekcija). Zatim vam se ultrazvukom prati rast folikula i kad je veličina odgovarajuća dobivaš injekciju (štopericu). Tada dolaziš na aspiraciju jajnih stanica i kad se one oplode ideš na transfer.
Evo, to je ukratko!
Sretno!

----------


## luna2

puno hvala,da mi smo ovo sve obavili sad samo cekamo prvi mjesec da vidimo sta ce doktor rec,nadamo se da ce sve dobro zavrsit i kod nas i kod vas koji to cekate.hvala i sretno svima :Very Happy:

----------


## luna2

znaci to bi sve skupa moglo potrajati oko dva tjedna :Smile:  cisto da znamo zbog posla?

----------


## beb - san

Drage moje

Da vam javim lijepu vijest, 02.11 radila prvi AiH postupak i jučer radila test po dogovoru i pokazao je plus u nevjerici napravila još nekoliko testova i svi pokazali isto...      TRUDNA SAM.. hvala svima curama kaj su pomogle a posebno bubekici na razumijevanju  i pomoći... a ja svim curama koji su na ovom forumu da na sljedećem testiranju imaju plusić ili veliku betu...

pozdrav...

----------


## bubekica

*beb-san* cestitam! bas si me razveselila  :Smile:

----------


## beb - san

hvala

Ej aj mi molim te reci dali trebam ja sutra gore do Alebića ili mu samo javim pa idem svojoj ginekologici?????

----------


## bubekica

ne znam, nemam iskustva s AIH; najbolje da ga nazoves sutra iza 13h pa se dogovorite.

----------


## beb - san

može, hvala,  e da i sretnoooooo :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## lberc

beb-san,prekrasno,čestitam!

----------


## špelkica

Beb-san, čestitam  :Zaljubljen: !!!
Vrtirepka sretno  :Smile:  !!!

----------


## Strašna

Trebam nekog ko ide u četvrtak gore na VV....nek mi se javi..može i u pp  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

> *beb-san* cestitam! bas si me razveselila


 :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## clematis

> Trebam nekog ko ide u četvrtak gore na VV....nek mi se javi..može i u pp


ja sam ti gore u cet. Reci kaj te muci  :Razz:

----------


## riba76

jel se netko danas pokušao još naručiti?

----------


## analoneta

> je,,bravo,,al sad sam u fobijama da mali alebići ne odustanu 
> i druga zenica isto dolazi 5 dan,,njoj su se sve 4 oplodile
> hvala curke....<3


 bravo za vas dvije....ma neceeeeeeeeeee  zgodne ste vi ženskice... akakve su vam tek stanice zgodneeee  :Wink:   sad kad se priljube u vas  bit ce NEPUSTAJ!!!!! ...ma bit ce sve ok držim vam palceve....i naravno javi se sutra il kad budes stigla da cujemo.....   :Kiss:

----------


## mimadz

book curke,
i mene bi jako zanimalo da li se netko danas pokušao još naručiti i što su sestre rekle.. ja bi trebala gore ići čet./pet, 3dc, dogovor za FET 
rekao doktor prošli mj. da se vidimo u 11mj. .. e sad...  :Cekam:

----------


## riba76

mimadz, zvat ću ja u 13h pa javim.
i ja bih se trebala javiti za fet

----------


## mimadz

super, hvala ti draga...
ja bih danas kod svoje ginićke morala vaditi uputnicu za fet, a još 1dc nije krenuo  :No:  tako da danas ne bi zvala gore (možda sutra, prekosutra...) ali da ne vadim uputnicu "bezveze"..
tnx!

----------


## MallaPlava

Pozdrav... evo i mene kod vas!! Krajem mjeseca bi trebala ući u postupak i sa dr.Alebićem je dogovorena inseminacija, a zadnji put njega nije bilo i dr. koja ga je mjenjala nam je rekla da prema zadnjem spermiogramu ( sve vrijednosti bile 0 ) inseminacija en dolazi u obzir. Inače je oligoasthenoteratozoospermia i samo nekoliko dana nakon tog nalaza radili smo privatno spermiogram i opet ni jedna vrijednost nije bila 0. Da li mislite da ipak postoji mogućnost da se sa dr.Alebićem dogovorimo da se radi AIH, umjesto već dogovorene ICSI? I kolike su šanse za uspješan AIH u prirodnjacima jer ja ne smijem ništa uzimati zbog nedavno operiranog borderline tumora jajnika?

----------


## riba76

mimadz, evo upravo sam zvala.
rekla mi sestra da dođem u srijedu u 10h... ništa nije spominjala da ne primaju....
tako da ja idem  :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

> znaci to bi sve skupa moglo potrajati oko dva tjedna cisto da znamo zbog posla?


Pa da, tako nekako (pod pretpostavkom da ćeš dobro reagirati na stimulaciju, a sigurno hoćeš...)! :Yes:

----------


## mimadz

eeej! super! fala ti na info... onda pak i ja krećem u akciju!!!  :Klap: 
tebi (i ostalim curkama) držim fige da sve glatko i nesmetano prođe!

----------


## riba76

mimadz, javim se

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav... evo i mene kod vas!! Krajem mjeseca bi trebala ući u postupak i sa dr.Alebićem je dogovorena inseminacija, a zadnji put njega nije bilo i dr. koja ga je mjenjala nam je rekla da prema zadnjem spermiogramu ( sve vrijednosti bile 0 ) inseminacija en dolazi u obzir. Inače je oligoasthenoteratozoospermia i samo nekoliko dana nakon tog nalaza radili smo privatno spermiogram i opet ni jedna vrijednost nije bila 0. Da li mislite da ipak postoji mogućnost da se sa dr.Alebićem dogovorimo da se radi AIH, umjesto već dogovorene ICSI? I kolike su šanse za uspješan AIH u prirodnjacima jer ja ne smijem ništa uzimati zbog nedavno operiranog borderline tumora jajnika?


Na tvom mjestu bih sto prije nazvala dr. A i obavijestila ga o tim nalazima, da ne bi bilo da su zamijenili nalaze. Aih opcenito ima 10-15% uspjesnosti. Tebi znaci nikakve stimulacije ne dolaze u obzir...

----------


## MallaPlava

Rekli su nam da ne priznaju nalaze iz drugih klinika, a da ćemo novi nalaz dobiti kad dođemo kod njega i da ćemo onda razgovarati  :Sad:  Da, nažalost ništa od stimulacija, ali se na zadnjim uzv-ima vidjelo da čak i ta četvrtina jajnika ima dobrih folikula, a i lh trakice su imale debele crtice, pa se nekak nadamo  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Onda ces se nazalost morati malo strpiti... Sretno!

----------


## mona22

Beb-san čestitam  :Very Happy:  ...pa ti si onda bila kad i ja na transferu ...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Molim pomoć da ne tražim po forumu, MM treba ići na spermiogram, pa treba li se naručiti? U koje vrijeme da dođe? Može li se to obaviti u subotu da ne izostaje sa posla?

----------


## MallaPlava

A znam... tnx bubekica!!! Sretno i svima vama koje čekate svoje plusiće...

----------


## Vaki

> Molim pomoć da ne tražim po forumu, MM treba ići na spermiogram, pa treba li se naručiti? U koje vrijeme da dođe? Može li se to obaviti u subotu da ne izostaje sa posla?


Ne treba se naručiti, samo doneseš uputnicu i to je to. Mi smo bili gore oko 8h i brzo bili gotovi (ovisi koliko ima pacijenata taj dan). Subota je kod njih kao i svaki drugi radni dan... Mi smo često dolazili subotama. Sretno!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Ne treba se naručiti, samo doneseš uputnicu i to je to. Mi smo bili gore oko 8h i brzo bili gotovi (ovisi koliko ima pacijenata taj dan). Subota je kod njih kao i svaki drugi radni dan... Mi smo često dolazili subotama. Sretno!


e super, onda ćemo ići u subotu, imaš možda volje objasniti mi na kojem katu je to?

----------


## Mala28

pozz
nova sam ovdje
koliko će čeka na prve konzultacije?
dobila sam od ginekologa uputnicu, od nalaza imam hormone sa vv koji su dobri, briseve, i dosta nalaza od endokrinologa, imam hipotireozu i inzulinsku rezistenciju.
mm ima 3 nalaza spermia, ali nisu sa vv

trenutno se dvoumim između vv i vg, pa molim iskustva :Confused:

----------


## Vaki

Naravno! 2. kat, desno.

----------


## Šiškica

> Ne treba se naručiti, samo doneseš uputnicu i to je to. Mi smo bili gore oko 8h i brzo bili gotovi (ovisi koliko ima pacijenata taj dan). Subota je kod njih kao i svaki drugi radni dan... Mi smo često dolazili subotama. Sretno!


ja bi prvo nazvala sestre i provjerila jel uzimaju za spermiogram da ne idete u prazno ..

Rekla bi da uzimaju samo one uzorke za AIH, IVF i ISCI  , znači samo za postupke, što mi je i logično radi se samo ono hitno i važno.

----------


## Vaki

Hm? Mi smo obavili spermiogram u subotu. Nazvala sam ih prije i pitala da li mozemo doci (jer mi je M bio na putu do subote) i sestra je rekla da se nacrtamo u 7h, ali smo tek u 8h bili na redu. Ne znam da li je to bila iznimka jer nije ni jednom rekla da ne može!? Ipak ti nazovi, kako kaže Šiškica da ne bi stvarno došli uzalud...

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Hm? Mi smo obavili spermiogram u subotu. Nazvala sam ih prije i pitala da li mozemo doci (jer mi je M bio na putu do subote) i sestra je rekla da se nacrtamo u 7h, ali smo tek u 8h bili na redu. Ne znam da li je to bila iznimka jer nije ni jednom rekla da ne može!? Ipak ti nazovi, kako kaže Šiškica da ne bi stvarno došli uzalud...


Upravo sam zvala gore ali nitko se ne javlja, i više puta sam zvala, imaju svoje neko određeno radno vrijeme ili trebam uporno zvati?

----------


## Strašna

Možda je najbolje oko 13:00h, ali kako god, zovi uporno. Na koji broj zoveš?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Dobila ih i nazalost ne rade spermiogram u subotu

----------


## vrtirepka

Dvije mrvice samom, treću su smrznuli....  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> Dvije mrvice samom, treću su smrznuli....


super,nek se sad samo čvrsto prime

----------


## Strašna

> Dvije mrvice samom, treću su smrznuli....


Sretno!

----------


## Mala28

> pozz
> nova sam ovdje
> koliko će čeka na prve konzultacije?
> dobila sam od ginekologa uputnicu, od nalaza imam hormone sa vv koji su dobri, briseve, i dosta nalaza od endokrinologa, imam hipotireozu i inzulinsku rezistenciju.
> mm ima 3 nalaza spermia, ali nisu sa vv
> 
> trenutno se dvoumim između vv i vg, pa molim iskustva


Nitko?  :Sad: 
zvala sam vv i rečeno mi je da na 1 dc zovem za termin, a M bi trebala dobiti oko 15.12.
Pitala sam za mm spermio i rekli su mi da će mi sve reći kada nazovem na 1 dc
koliko se čeka spermio?'
dali da čekam taj prvi pregled da mm ide na spermio ili da ga sama naručim na spermio prije toga?
što sve od nalaza trebamo?

----------


## analoneta

> Dvije mrvice samom, treću su smrznuli....


 :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Drage žene želim Vam svima puno puno puno sreće u postupcima!!!!! :Yes:

----------


## clematis

> Nitko? 
> zvala sam vv i rečeno mi je da na 1 dc zovem za termin, a M bi trebala dobiti oko 15.12.
> Pitala sam za mm spermio i rekli su mi da će mi sve reći kada nazovem na 1 dc
> koliko se čeka spermio?'
> dali da čekam taj prvi pregled da mm ide na spermio ili da ga sama naručim na spermio prije toga?
> što sve od nalaza trebamo?


Ako je to klasican spermiogram meni se cini da je mm ujutro u 8 dao uzorak i da mi je alebic jos isti dan rekao nalaze ( oko 12 sati ). 
Ne trebas ga narucivat, vec skupa dodjete 1 dc i dajete obe uputnice sestri. On ceka da da uzorak a ti cekas na pregled. 
Ne trebas nikakve nalaze prije nego dodjes, on ce ti reci sta trebas tocno donijet, ali ne bi bilo lose da vec prije se pripremis i napravis papu i vaginalne briseve ( to ti radi tvoja ginicka ) jer se to malo duze ceka pa da ne propustis jos jedan ciklus bzvz.

----------


## Mala28

hvala na odg  :Wink: 
imam briseve i papu iz 9 mjeseca a hormone sam na vv radila prosli mjesec.
našla sam na netu da se nalaz spermiograma čeka 20-40 dana pa sam zato mislila ga naručiti već sada, ali ako je to isti dan onda ne treba
Dali biram kojem ću doktoru ići ili?
ja imam hipotireozu ( koja je iz hiper otišla u hipo i opet u hiper u 2 godine), i inzulinsku rezistenciju
mm je radio 3 spermia, u perovoj astheno i normo, a zadnji sa sd je oligo
kojeg dr. bi mi preporučili (ako mogu birati)
naše godine 28/27

----------


## Vaki

Mala28, pošto si nova onda se tvoji postovi pojave naknadno pa nam promaknu (osim ako ih čitamo unatrag). Vidim da si ipak odabrala VV pa ti želim dobrodošlicu i da vam brzo dođe mali smotuljak!
Vrtirepka - sretno!

----------


## Vaki

> Dobila ih i nazalost ne rade spermiogram u subotu


Šteta, a mi smo ga mislili ponoviti u subotu...

----------


## riba76

Vrtirepka-super vijest! Da se čvrsto prime  :fige: 
Kakva je situacija gore,ima li gužve?
Ja sam sutra gore..

----------


## bubekica

> Nitko? 
> zvala sam vv i rečeno mi je da na 1 dc zovem za termin, a M bi trebala dobiti oko 15.12.
> Pitala sam za mm spermio i rekli su mi da će mi sve reći kada nazovem na 1 dc
> koliko se čeka spermio?'
> dali da čekam taj prvi pregled da mm ide na spermio ili da ga sama naručim na spermio prije toga?
> što sve od nalaza trebamo?


da nadopunim cure, bojim se da ces morati pricekati sijecanj, jer vv ima pauzu oko bozicnih i novogodisnjih praznika, tako da sumnjam da ce te pregledati u 12.mj. za pregled zoves 1dc, narucuju te da dodjes 8dc. za spermio ne znam, mi smo ga radili u sklopu androloske obrade.


btw, cure jel se meni cini ili na VV vise *nema androloske obrade*???

----------


## analoneta

ja se danas tako cudno osjecam..ujutro neka lagana bol dole jako kratko je trajala ,trenutak a danas cijeli dan imam osjecaj kao pred menzes... a danas mi je tek 5 dan od transfera.... aaaa frka meee..netko iskustva ....

----------


## bubekica

*analoneta* moje iskustvo je - ne zamaraj se simtpomima. ja sam ih imala brdo u obje stimulacije pa velika nula.

----------


## analoneta

bubekica vjeruj mi trudim se ali NIJE LAKO nakon onoga svega...dve tri noci dobro spavala a zadnje dvije noci sam budna u 3h ujutro koji ruzni snovi i onda sve ovo...a muz ludi saamnom isto ganja opusti se ...trudim se ali nije lako....a gledam nekako mi je rano  za vec lose vjesti...

----------


## bubekica

onda si daj lufta i isplaci se, bude bolje kad malo pustis kocnice.

----------


## lberc

analoneta,ja sam od 6 dc imala sve simptome m,grčeve,bolile me noge i križa,svađala se sa mm..i da stalno sam imala nekakve lude snove
mm sam već pripremala da ni ovaj put nije uspjelo,ali evo ipak nas iznenadilo pozitivno...i tebi želim isti scenarij

----------


## Vaki

Bubekica - meni se isto čini da više nikoga ne šalju kod androloga. Ni mi nismo bili, nitko nam nije ni spomenuo tu mogućnost.

----------


## sabu

Drage forumašice nova sam pa ne znam gdje postavit svoja pitanja.Ovako ja 38 MM36 već par godina pokušavamo al ne ide,od 1 mj.na obradi naVV.Dijagnoza,moje godine nizak AMH povišen FSH smanjena plodnost.U 5mj.inseminacija eto tek da se pokuša,u 8mj.IVF dobili 3 js niti jedna oplođena..sad u 12 trebamo ići na preporučeni ICSI pa me strah navodno ta metoda može bit rizična,šta vi iskusnije mislite o tome?s obzirom na mužev jako dobar spermiogram!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Drage forumašice nova sam pa ne znam gdje postavit svoja pitanja.Ovako ja 38 MM36 već par godina pokušavamo al ne ide,od 1 mj.na obradi naVV.Dijagnoza,moje godine nizak AMH povišen FSH smanjena plodnost.U 5mj.inseminacija eto tek da se pokuša,u 8mj.IVF dobili 3 js niti jedna oplođena..sad u 12 trebamo ići na preporučeni ICSI pa me strah navodno ta metoda može bit rizična,šta vi iskusnije mislite o tome?s obzirom na mužev jako dobar spermiogram!


Rizična metoda?? U kojem smislu rizična?

----------


## bubekica

ICSI je "rizican" samo u smislu da oko biologa ipak losije izabire spermijza oplodnju nego sto to cini priroda kod klasicnog IVF-a. Buduci da u vasem slucaju priroda ne odabire nikako oko biologa odnosno ICSI je jedini logican izbor. Malo sam ovo pjesnicki objasnila, ali nadam se da razumijes  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

sabu,nama je u zadnjem dobitnom postupku rađen icsi,baš zbog jako lošeg spermiograma,a i prije nam je već isto jedno dva puta rađen...nikad nisam mislila o tome da je to rizično

----------


## sabu

> Rizična metoda?? U kojem smislu rizična?


pa mislim rizična u odabiru tog jednog spermija,a čula sam da biolog mora js ogulit.jedna priv.dr.mi je rekla nek ne dozvolim da se netko na nama uči,jer se to radi samo kod lošeg spermiograma.cure hvala što ste me primile u društvo!

----------


## bubekica

> pa mislim rizična u odabiru tog jednog spermija,a čula sam da biolog mora js ogulit.jedna priv.dr.mi je rekla nek ne dozvolim da se netko na nama uči,jer se to radi samo kod lošeg spermiograma.cure hvala što ste me primile u društvo!


To nije tocno, ICSI se radi i kod niske stope oplodnje, sto je kod vas slucaj.

----------


## Mala28

a onda cu se nadati da je M doci sto prije da stignem na pregled prije praznika.
od kojeg datuma ne rade?
dali mogu birati doktora?
dali na vv traze i bakeriolosku analizu spermija i urina?

do kada ce mi postovi biti naknadno stavljeni jer sam nova?

----------


## Inesz

sabu,
ICSI su vam predložili jer u prošlom postupku nije došlo do oplodnje klasičnim IVF-om.

mislim da nemaš razloga strahovati od ICSI-ja, iskusni embriolozi ICSI uspješno rade. istina, prateći iskustva parova sa VV, mislim da se može se postaviti pitanje koliko su embriolozi na VV iskusni.

sabu,
koliki ti je amh, koliki fsh? kakvu si i koliku stimulaciju primala?

hoćeš li se upisati na našu forumsku evidenciju stimuliranih postupaka?
evo link:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## pirica

> sabu,
> 
> mislim da se može se postaviti pitanje koliko su embriolozi na VV iskusni.


ne znam da li je slucajnost al eto ja sam na VV uvijek imala kvalitetnije embrije nego u VG, zato sam im se i vratila

----------


## sretna 1506

> pa mislim rizična u odabiru tog jednog spermija,a čula sam da biolog mora js ogulit.jedna priv.dr.mi je rekla nek ne dozvolim da se netko na nama uči,jer se to radi samo kod lošeg spermiograma.cure hvala što ste me primile u društvo!


Nema to da "dozvoliš da se netko na vama uči",nego kako su cure rekle kod lošeg spermiograma to je jedina opcija za doći do trudnoće,u slučaju mm sg 1% i šta drugo ostaje nego icsi.

----------


## 123beba

Mi smo isto bili samo za ICSI i ni u jednom trenu nisam pomislila da nam je to rizično... Sva sreća pa je uspjelo bez problema i imamo veselu zdravu curku  :Smile:

----------


## sabu

amh=6.0pmol fsh=8.84 E2=285pmol inz=133.4pmol povišen prije postupka pijem siofor.

----------


## mimadz

cure, može mala pomoć tj. pitance jedno - uputnica za FET, da li je dovoljno da samo piše "FET" (znam da mora biti famozna D1 uputnica)...moja ginićka me čudno gledala dok sam joj rekla šta da napiše (tako mi je rekao dr.A)...zapravo je napisala FED, jer joj je pojam bio strani  :Grin: 
morala sam zamoliti sestru da ispravi i isprinta novu...uf! već sam totalno nesigurna zbog tih uputnica...taman sam krenula početkom rujan u postupak kad su se mijenjale uputnice, pa, naravno, moja nije bila ispravn, taj isti dan morala dostaviti drugu, ispravnu...morala je slati busom iz vž za zg...angažirati nekoga da to odnese na VV, majoj cijela frka nastala zbog toga..
ne bi htjela opet to doživjeti...pa ako znate možda - uputnica za FET!? tnx!  :Bye:

----------


## sabu

> Nema to da "dozvoliš da se netko na vama uči",nego kako su cure rekle kod lošeg spermiograma to je jedina opcija za doći do trudnoće,u slučaju mm sg 1% i šta drugo ostaje nego icsi.


da ali mi imamo dobar spermiogram.

----------


## Inesz

> amh=6.0pmol fsh=8.84 E2=285pmol inz=133.4pmol povišen prije postupka pijem siofor.


fsh ti je ok, a amh nije tako strašno nizak. pomislila sam da ti je fsh preko 12 a a mh oko 1 pmol/L

----------


## pirica

> cure, može mala pomoć tj. pitance jedno - uputnica za FET, da li je dovoljno da samo piše "FET" (znam da mora biti famozna D1 uputnica)...moja ginićka me čudno gledala dok sam joj rekla šta da napiše (tako mi je rekao dr.A)...zapravo je napisala FED, jer joj je pojam bio strani 
> morala sam zamoliti sestru da ispravi i isprinta novu...uf! već sam totalno nesigurna zbog tih uputnica...taman sam krenula početkom rujan u postupak kad su se mijenjale uputnice, pa, naravno, moja nije bila ispravn, taj isti dan morala dostaviti drugu, ispravnu...morala je slati busom iz vž za zg...angažirati nekoga da to odnese na VV, majoj cijela frka nastala zbog toga..
> ne bi htjela opet to doživjeti...pa ako znate možda - uputnica za FET!? tnx!


na mojoj piše samo ET i ok je

----------


## mimadz

> na mojoj piše samo ET i ok je


onda valjda bude i moja OK...hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## sabu

> fsh ti je ok, a amh nije tako strašno nizak. pomislila sam da ti je fsh preko 12 a a mh oko 1 pmol/L


to su nalazi kad smo krenuli u obradu u 1mj.neznam sad kakvo je stanje nakon stimulacije u 8mj.=32menopura,4 cetrotida

----------


## Strašna

Na mojoj piše FET-MPO postupak  :Wink: 
Ali mislim da to sve prolazi....

----------


## saan

Sabu
Ja isto imam nizak amh 1,14 fsh 8,54. Muzev spermiogram kaže bioliginja super i svejedno su nam radili icsi zato što smo u postupku dobili 1 zrelu js.
Hvala bogu primala se i danas smo 8+3.
Sretno

----------


## frka

> to su nalazi kad smo krenuli u obradu u 1mj.neznam sad kakvo je stanje nakon stimulacije u 8mj.=32menopura,4 cetrotida


nalazi ti ne bi trebali biti drugačiji nakon tako kratkog perioda i stimulacija ne utječe na njih. a rizično bi vam bilo ne ići na ICSI nakon što nije došlo do oplodnje u 1. postupku, a ne obratno.

*Mala28*, možeš tražiti određenog dr-a mada se može dogoditi da će te sestre pokušati "strpati" kod onog koji ima manje pacijenata. samo zahtijevaj onog kojeg želiš. postovi će ti se početi odmah prikazivati kad skupiš 10 (čini mi se). tad dobivaš i mogućnost pp-a.

----------


## riba76

samo da javim - nema u prosincu postupaka za fet, primaju i dalje normalno.
iako je čekaonica dosta pusta pa ne kužim gdje su svi.
uglavnom jutros su mi sestre opet vratile uputnicu jer je moj ginić na njoj ručno ispravljao šifru (!!!!) pa sam trčala kod njega pa nazad na brdo....
a mislila sam da ću nekog zadavit.
uglavnom, ponovo sam gore 29.11.
doktor je super volje.

mimadz, jesi zvala, kad si gore?

----------


## riba76

bože nije mi dobro...
nema postupaka u prosincu za hep+!!!!!
ima za fet  :Smile: ))

----------


## Mala28

> *Mala28*, možeš tražiti određenog dr-a mada se može dogoditi da će te sestre pokušati "strpati" kod onog koji ima manje pacijenata. samo zahtijevaj onog kojeg želiš. postovi će ti se početi odmah prikazivati kad skupiš 10 (čini mi se). tad dobivaš i mogućnost pp-a.


hvala na info  :Wink: 
koji doktori su mi na raspolaganju?
koliko sam.zapamtila po postovima ima.dr.A. i neka.doktorica
koga bi mi vi preporucili?
ispricavam se ako sam dosadna, ali ne znam nista o tome gore i u ovome sam nova

----------


## mimadz

> samo da javim - nema u prosincu postupaka za fet, primaju i dalje normalno.
> iako je čekaonica dosta pusta pa ne kužim gdje su svi.
> uglavnom jutros su mi sestre opet vratile uputnicu jer je moj ginić na njoj ručno ispravljao šifru (!!!!) pa sam trčala kod njega pa nazad na brdo....
> a mislila sam da ću nekog zadavit.
> uglavnom, ponovo sam gore 29.11.
> doktor je super volje.
> 
> mimadz, jesi zvala, kad si gore?



eej! zvala sam danas, u petak sam gore... i ja sam primjetila da su svi jako dobre volje, neznam koja sestra se javila ali i ona je bila super, a u pozadini smijeh! baš sam mm zločesto komentirala da im očito godi radna obveza!  :Razz:    ali neee, dobri su oni ... valjda im je super dan!
uf, dobro, samo da uspijemo...  :Klap: 
držim fige..  :Wink:

----------


## clematis

> amh=6.0pmol fsh=8.84 E2=285pmol inz=133.4pmol povišen prije postupka pijem siofor.


pa i nisi ti bas tako losa. Meni je amh nesto malo vise od 4, fsh preko 16 a lh preko 8. Ok mene mozda ''spasavaju godine'' (32) i to sto nemam problema sa inzulinom. 
Do sad sam imala 2 trudnoce, prva je bila prirodna ali je zavrsila kiretazom jer je dr na hitnoj odlucio kiretirat zbog mojih bolova, a nije primjetio da bolovi nisu od trudnoce vec od ciste koja je jako narasla, ukratko bzvz je kiretirao. Konj
Druga trudnoca je bila van matericna nakon drugog pokusaja ivf-a.

----------


## bubekica

tko je sve u petak gore? da popijemo kavicu dok cekam svoju nulu.

----------


## riba76

ja sam gore ali moram doći u 7!!!!!
bubekica i mimadz kad vi dolazite?

----------


## orhideja.

Da se i ja nadovežem na *riba76* -i ja sam bila gore,možda smo se i vidjele (u 8 stigla, u 9 otišla). da,čekaonica je pusta.
Potvrđujem dobro raspoloženje gore, s malim problemima oko telefonski linija ,te sustava..to ih malo koči (koliko sam shvatila--već duže vrijeme).
 U postupke se uzima normalno (po dogovoru)... Tako da sam i ja od danas pikalica....ponavljamo terapiju kao i u svibnju-ako bude reakcija kao i onda--svi sretni...

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam od 8 pa do daljnjeg  :Laughing:

----------


## mimadz

ja sam gore poslije 10!  :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

Danas sam bila naručena (kod doktorice) poslje 10 i kolegica (kod doktora)...zbog prijevoza smo već u 8 bile gore, u 9 smo već putovale kući. Nema gužve, pa se ne ne čeka toliko.

----------


## riba76

Meni fakat nije dobro.... :Smile: 
Ja sam SLJEDECI petak gore....

----------


## riba76

Orhideja,nismo se vidle.ja sam dosla u 10,pa sam se veatila u 11

----------


## bubekica

Hahahahahahahahaha  :Laughing: 

Orhideja, super da kreces! Vibram!

----------


## Vaki

> hvala na info 
> koji doktori su mi na raspolaganju?
> koliko sam.zapamtila po postovima ima.dr.A. i neka.doktorica
> koga bi mi vi preporucili?
> ispricavam se ako sam dosadna, ali ne znam nista o tome gore i u ovome sam nova


Doktor Alebić i doktorica Pavan - Jukić. Doktor ima više iskustva jer radi duže pa većina djevojaka želi kod njega, ja sam kod doktorice i za sada sam zadovoljna... Ako ti se ne čeka onda idi kod doktorice...

----------


## frka

topli savjet - odi kod dr.A. prije svega zbog iskustva, ali ima i drugih stvari...

----------


## Mala28

> topli savjet - odi kod dr.A. prije svega zbog iskustva, ali ima i drugih stvari...


kolika je otprilike razlika u čekanju između doktora i doktorice?
iskreno radije bi išla doktoru sa više iskustva.
koji od njih je više vezan  za endokrinološku problematiku?
2 godine mi je trebalo (tj.mojoj endokrinologici) da dovedem tsh u red, plus imam povećanu hipofizu i inzulinsku rezistenciju.
pa bi definitivno htjela nekoga iskusnijeg

----------


## žužy

...i ne čeka se dugo kod dr A.,ja kao nova pacijentica sam čekala jedan ciklus i to samo zbog štrajka.Da nije bilo toga,išla bi isti mj. kad sam prvi put zvala :Smile:

----------


## Mala28

onda ću tražiti da idem dr. A
cure, gdje ste obavljale hsg? znam da me to čeka..
dali koja bolnica radi u zgbu preko socijalnog ili baš moram ići privatno?

----------


## Vaki

> ...i ne čeka se dugo kod dr A.,ja kao nova pacijentica sam čekala jedan ciklus i to samo zbog štrajka.Da nije bilo toga,išla bi isti mj. kad sam prvi put zvala


Nisam mislila da se čeka s postupkom, nego kad se dolazi na pregled.  :Wink:  

Razumijem da je doktor A. iskusniji, ali i doktorica već dugo radi... Kad sam ja krenula nisam znala da mogu birati kod koga hoću ići pa su me automatski stavili kod doktorice. No, kako mijenjaju jedan drugog, većinom sam bila kod doktora pa mi opet nije uspjelo.  :Sad:

----------


## Noemi

Samo 
da vam javim da doktor ne prima nove pacijente :/ eto da znaju nove cure koje bi birale između njega i doktorice.Prebukiran je za sada..neki Boom je kod njega  :Smile: 

Stetno svima!
Saan  :Kiss: 
Vrtirepka :Kiss: 
i ostale cure....

----------


## bubekica

Dokad se moze doci vaditi betu? Ja sam uvijek dolazila u 8, koja je gornja granica?

----------


## piki

Bila i ja danas gore, skoro do 10. Istina nije neka gužva. Opet sam u subotu, ima koga tad?
Sretno novim pikalicama i svima u kojoj god fazi bili!
Clematis kakvo je stanje? Nadam se da su se folikuli namnožili!

----------


## sabu

> Sabu
> Ja isto imam nizak amh 1,14 fsh 8,54. Muzev spermiogram kaže bioliginja super i svejedno su nam radili icsi zato što smo u postupku dobili 1 zrelu js.
> Hvala bogu primala se i danas smo 8+3.
> Sretno


Hvala
super da ste uspjeli,i u meni se budi nada

----------


## sabu

> pa i nisi ti bas tako losa. Meni je amh nesto malo vise od 4, fsh preko 16 a lh preko 8. Ok mene mozda ''spasavaju godine'' (32) i to sto nemam problema sa inzulinom. 
> Do sad sam imala 2 trudnoce, prva je bila prirodna ali je zavrsila kiretazom jer je dr na hitnoj odlucio kiretirat zbog mojih bolova, a nije primjetio da bolovi nisu od trudnoce vec od ciste koja je jako narasla, ukratko bzvz je kiretirao. Konj
> Druga trudnoca je bila van matericna nakon drugog pokusaja ivf-a.


Ti dr.neki put znaju bit baš idioti..žao mi je.mene moj soc.uvjeravo da je sve ok.u 5god.niti jednom briseve da uzme stalno sam se žalila na bolne odnose i često mokrenje on tvrdio da je to urološki problem da bi tek kad sam krenula u mpo otkrili ureaplazmu,koju sam možda i godinama vukla sa sobom

----------


## sabu

> onda ću tražiti da idem dr. A
> cure, gdje ste obavljale hsg? znam da me to čeka..
> dali koja bolnica radi u zgbu preko socijalnog ili baš moram ići privatno?


ja radila privatno,ali može se u merkuru preko soc to mi je dr.Jukić rekla,ali tamo rade rentgenski hsg

----------


## Mala28

> ja radila privatno,ali može se u merkuru preko soc to mi je dr.Jukić rekla,ali tamo rade rentgenski hsg


o super, samo se nadam da se ne ceka mjesecima, ako da idem privatno
koja je razlika izmedju rtg hsg i sono hsg?
osim u nacinu pretrage?

----------


## sabu

> o super, samo se nadam da se ne ceka mjesecima, ako da idem privatno
> koja je razlika izmedju rtg hsg i sono hsg?
> osim u nacinu pretrage?


navodno je rtg precizniji ali po meni je i sono dobar

----------


## Mala28

razumijem, hvala na informaciji

----------


## pirica

> Bila i ja danas gore, skoro do 10. Istina nije neka gužva. Opet sam u subotu, ima koga tad?
> Sretno novim pikalicama i svima u kojoj god fazi bili!
> Clematis kakvo je stanje? Nadam se da su se folikuli namnožili!


bila sam i ja i u subotu sam opet

----------


## analoneta

*pirica* vidim u potpisu da cekaš FET...moze jedna info..ako mi se sad ne primi el mogu traziti dokt. da odma idem vratiti smrzlica ili ce mo dok.pak reci da sacekam...iskustva,mišljenje...molim

----------


## pirica

> *pirica* vidim u potpisu da cekaš FET...moze jedna info..ako mi se sad ne primi el mogu traziti dokt. da odma idem vratiti smrzlica ili ce mo dok.pak reci da sacekam...iskustva,mišljenje...molim


reci ce ti da sacekas

----------


## bubekica

meni je izmedju stimulacije i fet-a predlozeno 2 ciklusa pauze.

----------


## analoneta

aaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Mad:  2mj... pa dotle se nareda još koja cista pa bakterija a brate mili nije stvarno to lakoo

----------


## hrki

> o super, samo se nadam da se ne ceka mjesecima, ako da idem privatno
> koja je razlika izmedju rtg hsg i sono hsg?
> osim u nacinu pretrage?


Draga,evo ja sam radila histeroskopiju na Merkuru isto se navodno čeka na red par mjeseci. Mene je preporučio dr.A. Kad sam došla na pregled na Merkur važno im je da kažeš tko te je poslao i kako se liječiš od neplodnosti kod njih (jer su VV i Merkur jedno). Na histeroskopiju sam došla za dva dana.Znači da skratim u petom mj. treći dan ciklusa dr.A mi veli da moram obaviti histeroskopiju,peti dan sam na pregledu na Merkuru,a sedmi dan mi je rađena histeroskopija. Sretno!

----------


## pirica

> meni je izmedju stimulacije i fet-a predlozeno 2 ciklusa pauze.


i meni al sam dosla vec iduci ciklus i sve je bilo ok tako da....

----------


## žužy

Evo i moji hormoni konačno izvađeni,načekala se ja danas...
Uglavnom,ako bude sve ok idemo u siječnju u postupak  :Very Happy: 
Ne stignem iduči mjesec zbog praznika,a u 1. mj taman dobim negdje oko dtm kad počnu raditi pa se nadam da se bude sve posložilo!

----------


## Vaki

Zna li itko kada počinju raditi u 1. mjesecu? Žužy?

----------


## žužy

11.1. počnu raditi.

----------


## Šiškica

pošto je 11.1. subota( do tad je dr. službeno na godišnjem)  počinju raditi 13.1. ponedjeljak.

----------


## Šiškica

ovo je informacija za dr.A za doktoricu nemam pojma.   zaboravih napisati.

----------


## riba76

Bubekica  :fige:  za sutra......drž se....

----------


## bubekica

Riba hvala! Bila sam ja danas gore, dogovorili smo svasta za dalje, bas sam zadovoljna.

----------


## analoneta

bubekicaaaaaa  mislim na tebe od ranog jutraaaa

----------


## bubekica

Analoneta kojim povodom?

----------


## piki

> bila sam i ja i u subotu sam opet


Super možda se sretnemo. Ja moram doći u pol 8.

----------


## lberc

> Riba hvala! Bila sam ja danas gore, dogovorili smo svasta za dalje, bas sam zadovoljna.


kaj ste dogovorili,kad krećeš opet?

----------


## pirica

> Super možda se sretnemo. Ja moram doći u pol 8.


i ja, idem na et

----------


## bubekica

> kaj ste dogovorili,kad krećeš opet?


cim pribavim sve nalaze.

----------


## pirica

> cim pribavim sve nalaze.


koje nalaze?

----------


## Strašna

*piki, pirica, clematis*...i vjerovatno još netko...vas sam uspjela uhvatit...vidimo se sutra gore. I ja (i MM) dolazim oko pol 8 (iako mi je sestra rekla u 7).

----------


## analoneta

> Analoneta kojim povodom?


cek malo pa el nisi isla betu vaditi.....sad dole vidim da opet neki nalazi u pitanju....pa sta stvarno ta beta 0  :Sad:     pa ja si stvarno nekak još imala nade

----------


## bubekica

> cek malo pa el nisi isla betu vaditi.....sad dole vidim da opet neki nalazi u pitanju....pa sta stvarno ta beta 0     pa ja si stvarno nekak još imala nade


vadila sam naravno, ali reda radi.

----------


## analoneta

aaa bemuuuuuu   :gaah:

----------


## mg1975

> vadila sam naravno, ali reda radi.


bubekica baš mi je  :Sad:  nadala sam se da ćeš bar ti ovu godinu završiti sa "+" 

ali očito je ovo jedna sh..i godina za većinu

 :Love:

----------


## arlena

Bubekica zao mi je. Jel ces raditi sad imunoloske ili?

----------


## mona22

Bubekica zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## piki

> *piki, pirica, clematis*...i vjerovatno još netko...vas sam uspjela uhvatit...vidimo se sutra gore. I ja (i MM) dolazim oko pol 8 (iako mi je sestra rekla u 7).


Znači sutra je Roda party!!!
Strašna ne znam kaj je njima! I meni je sestra rekla 7-7.15 a dr. u pol 8. U svakom slučaju moram krenuti u 6.15 da bi stigla do pol 8, bolje da ne računam kad je dizanje jer bi već sad trebala u krpe. Jel to vama već sutra transfer, sutra ti je 11 dc zar ne?

----------


## riba76

To su izgleda neka nova pravila..
Koliko ja znam,nema niti sestara gore u 7.
I meni rekli u 7...

----------


## luna2

bok svima,zanima me samo koliko dugo traje postupak od uzimanja hormona do pocetka postupka ivf-icsi,narucili su nas u prvom mjesecu,pa nas samo zanima koliko to traje otprilike?hvala na odgovorima unaprijed :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> bok svima,zanima me samo koliko dugo traje postupak od uzimanja hormona do pocetka postupka ivf-icsi,narucili su nas u prvom mjesecu,pa nas samo zanima koliko to traje otprilike?hvala na odgovorima unaprijed


hormone u kratkom stimuliranom postupku, koji je najcesci na vuk vrhovcu, pocinjes uzimati 3dc, a punkcija bude kad folikuli budu zreli, racunaj 10-16dc najcesce. taj dan kad je punkcija radi se ivf/icsi, a transfer (vracanje) embrija bude 2-5 dana kasnije.

----------


## bubekica

> Znači sutra je Roda party!!!
> Strašna ne znam kaj je njima! I meni je sestra rekla 7-7.15 a dr. u pol 8. U svakom slučaju moram krenuti u 6.15 da bi stigla do pol 8, bolje da ne računam kad je dizanje jer bi već sad trebala u krpe. Jel to vama već sutra transfer, sutra ti je 11 dc zar ne?


kako je prosao roda party danas?  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ooooo super prošao. Napričali se...nasmijali...i sve već kako to ide...
Ja sam na transferu 28.11.
Danas endometrij 9mm

----------


## luna2

bubekica hvala puno na odgovoru :Very Happy: ,sretno nam svima :fige:

----------


## piki

> Ooooo super prošao. Napričali se...nasmijali...i sve već kako to ide...
> Ja sam na transferu 28.11.
> Danas endometrij 9mm


Baš je bilo odlično i vrlo bučno u onom inače relativno tihom hodniku  :Very Happy: 
Štoperica primljena, punkcija će biti u pon. Imam 2 lijepa folikula. 
Riba kako je tebi bilo?

----------


## lberc

piki sretno na punkciji,nek budu 2 lijepe stanice

----------


## luna2

sta od stvari treba donjet na punciju i transfer dali treba pidama,papuce...? :Confused:  :Smile: hvala svima

----------


## ljubilica

Spavačica, kućni ogrtač, čarapice, šlape, rezervne gaćice i uložak za svaki slučaj. Ja sam nosila i vodu i neke grickalice just in case
Sretno

----------


## bubekica

> Spavačica, kućni ogrtač, čarapice, šlape, rezervne gaćice i uložak za svaki slučaj. Ja sam nosila i vodu i neke grickalice just in case
> Sretno


Na transfer definitivno vodu jer se transfer radi na pun mjehur.

----------


## luna2

puno vam hvala cure :Heart:  :fige:  :fige: svima sretno

----------


## clematis

> kako je prosao roda party danas?




party je prosao odlicno, jedino sam ostala u cudu sto se oko kruznog toka motalo jako puno starijih zena sa buketima cvijeca u ruci, jos uvijek sam u cudu i nije mi jasno cemu ti buketi, pitala sam google, ali ni on nema pojma.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Meni je dr. rekla da imam 4 folikula ( sto je mali napredak jer sam zadnji put imala po 3) i nadam se da ce sve proci ok i da ce ih uspit pohvatat na punkciji. 
Sutra je punkcija i onda tulum u labu. 
Za sad sam zadovoljna kako se sve razvija i nadam se da ce tako i nastaviti.

svima saljem puno vibrica svim curkama da sve bude kako treba.

----------


## saan

Clematis...  Što se tiče buketa cvijeća to je cvijeće za Bracu sa Srebrnjaka on je mislim iscjeljitelj i kuća mu je točno prekoputa kruznog. Obzirom da on neuzima novce za svoje usluge, ljudi mu u znak zahvalnosti nose cvijeće.
eto... To je ono što ja znam :Wink:

----------


## riba76

Piki,ja u pistupku za fet,sljedeći petak kontrolni uzv a onda tjedan iza transfer.
Nadam se da će u labu sve bit ok..
Sretno cure svima

----------


## Strašna

> Clematis...  Što se tiče buketa cvijeća to je cvijeće za Bracu sa Srebrnjaka on je mislim iscjeljitelj i kuća mu je točno prekoputa kruznog. Obzirom da on neuzima novce za svoje usluge, ljudi mu u znak zahvalnosti nose cvijeće.
> eto... To je ono što ja znam


O Bože prvi glas...ajme kolika je to masa ljudi s cvijećem bila...
A to mu jedan dan u godini nose ili kako? NIsam to prije vidjala...

----------


## saan

Koliko ja znam cvjeće mu nose svaki put kad idu kod njega.
A neznam kad mu je rodjendan onda dolaze ljudi iz cijelog svijeta i isto donose cvijeće... Ako je danas bila tolika gužva vjerovatno mu je danas rođendan!

----------


## piki

Znači cvijeće je bilo za iscjeljitelja. Baš smo se čudile :Smile: 
To mi bude sljedeća postaja :Smile: 
Riba ~~~~~~ da bude OK u labu.

----------


## kika222

Drage trudilice sretno vam svima bilo!!!!! Da uskoro postanete trbušaste!!!!!!

----------


## BHany

*NOVA TEMA*

----------

